# طلبات الترانيم



## Michael (16 يونيو 2007)

هنا توضع طلبات الترانيم 
يمنع وضع  مواضيع خاصة بطلبات الترانيم 
سلام ونعمه ​


----------



## koko_nana (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اى حد عايز اى ترنيمة يطلبها وانا اجبهاله*

:t23:انا كنت طلبت كليب انا بيكى بتشفع اللى بيتعرض على قناة اغابى ممكن لو تقدر تجيبلى الكليب نفسه مش الترنيمة اللى فى شريط بولس ملاك لانه بيتقال باسلوب رائع جداااااااااااااااااااااااا
ربنا يبارك حياتك .............


----------



## koko_nana (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*

انا كنت طلبت كليب انا بيكى بتشفع اللى بيتعرض على قناة اغابى ممكن لو تقدر تجيبلى الكليب نفسه مش الترنيمة اللى فى شريط بولس ملاك لانه بيتقال باسلوب رائع جداااااااااااااااااااااااا
ربنا يبارك حياتك .............


----------



## menamaher (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اى حد عايز اى ترنيمة يطلبها وانا اجبهاله*

انا محتاج اى شىء للملاك ميخائيل بمناسبة العيد

ممكن تبعتلى الحان ترانيم اى شىء  
رينا يعوض تعب محبتك اميلى


----------



## Michael (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*



koko_nana قال:


> انا كنت طلبت كليب انا بيكى بتشفع اللى بيتعرض على قناة اغابى ممكن لو تقدر تجيبلى الكليب نفسه مش الترنيمة اللى فى شريط بولس ملاك لانه بيتقال باسلوب رائع جداااااااااااااااااااااااا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك .............


 

طيب جميل جداجدا

انا عندى موقع اغابى  على الانترنت

ممكن تقولى معاد بث الكليب دة وانا اسجلهولك

سلام ونعمة


----------



## same774 (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اى حد عايز اى ترنيمة يطلبها وانا اجبهاله*

فى ترنيمة نفسى احصل عليها وهى للعذراء بتقول..
بظهورك يطلع صبح جديد ....... ودوب العتمة جوايا

ممكن الاقى طلبى؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## FADESHIKO (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اى حد عايز اى ترنيمة يطلبها وانا اجبهاله*

انا محتاج الالبوم دة  اسمة من الجانى  هو موضوعة عن اسبوع الالام 
وشكرا  يا bisho102


----------



## koko_nana (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*

:flowers:الترانيم بتتعرض كل يوم الصبح الساعة 9 ص 
تقربيا بيفضل بث كل الترانيم من 9 : 10 ص
شكرا على محبتك وربنا يعودك ومتشكرة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لاهتماك ولتعبك


----------



## cobcob (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اى حد عايز اى ترنيمة يطلبها وانا اجبهاله*



same774 قال:


> فى ترنيمة نفسى احصل عليها وهى للعذراء بتقول..
> بظهورك يطلع صبح جديد ....... ودوب العتمة جوايا
> 
> ممكن الاقى طلبى؟؟؟؟؟






الترنيمة موجودة فى شريط "ايمانى اكيد" - كورال مريم - 
كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم بدرياس - عين شمس

الشريط موجود عندى بس للأسف انا مش قادرة احول الشرايط اللى عندى للكومبيوتر عشان مشغولة أوى
بس لو قدرت اتصرف هابعتها ان شاء الله​


----------



## ginajoojoo (18 يونيو 2007)

*ترانيم الملاك ميخائيل*



menamaher قال:


> انا محتاج اى شىء للملاك ميخائيل بمناسبة العيد
> 
> ممكن تبعتلى الحان ترانيم اى شىء



ده تمجيد للملاك ميخائيل للقمص يوحنا نصيف
http://st-mina.com/download.asp?ID=995
ودى ترنيمة للملاك ميخائيل للشماس بولس ملاك 
اسمها (شفاعتك ياملاك ميخائيل)
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/Boles_Malak/IQOUNAT/01.shfa3tak_ya_malak_mikhael.wma
ولو فى اى حاجة تانية للملاك ميخائيل ان شاء الله هارفعها فى نفس الموضوع​


----------



## same774 (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اى حد عايز اى ترنيمة يطلبها وانا اجبهاله*

*اشكرك على مجهودك الرائع
ومنتظر شريط ايمانى اكيد...................
                                                            ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## مايكل منير حبيب (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*

معلش يا جماعة أنا هاطلب ترانيم كتير شوية بس للأسف مش عارف اسامى الشرايط 
عشان أنا ماسك الترانيم فى اجتماع شباب . لو كل واحد يساعدنى لو بترنيمة واحدة يبقى شكرا ليه قوى.
الترانيم هى:
توبوا لأنه قد اقترب ملكوت السموات
أسير فى الطريق وحدى
قلبى بيفرح لما بيسمع
مبارك الرب الهنا
هيا ننسى ما وراء
ينبغى أن تزيد أنت يا سيدى 
نعمة جديدة
فى سفينتى
مهما يشغلنى العالم
بكلام الروح
توعدنى و تملانى سلام
الأرض دى ملكك
صلى دايما
خليك ثمرة
يا رب مهما التجارب
مش بنهاب الموت
خلص نفسى
الخروف الضال
كتير بعدت عنك
لما كان الدم ينزف
كيف تنسانى الهى
احنا شبابك
مين فدانى بحبه
و أنا فى الغربة
السنة الجديدة
عيد الميلاد
لسه بتنده علي
سيدى من أنا
ألوف ألوف منتصرين
يا الله ارحمنا
حنانك يا أمى
بينكروا ازاى شفاعتك
لو وقفت قدام صورتها
تعال بيننا
صوت حبيبى
ما أحلى ساعة الصلاة
صرخة من الأعماق
لما البحر يقوم
ما أحلى صيامك يا عدرا
قام حقا
فرحا افرح بالرب


يا ريت يا جماعة ترفعوا الترانيم على 4shared.com
أرجو التعاون .
شكرا


----------



## بنت الراعى (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اى حد عايز اى ترنيمة يطلبها وانا اجبهاله*

لو سمحت انا عايزة 4 ترانيم 
1- ترنيمة لما اقعد معاك ليه فكرى يروح بعيد
2- ادنو اليك ارتاح تلقانى بالافراح
3- انت الحقيقة فى عالم مليان زيف و اوهام
4- انت اغلى ما فى حياتى اللى فات منها و باقى

مرسى اوووووووى على تعبك مقدما


----------



## ginajoojoo (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اى حد عايز اى ترنيمة يطلبها وانا اجبهاله*



بنت الراعى قال:


> لو سمحت انا عايزة 4 ترانيم
> 1- ترنيمة لما اقعد معاك ليه فكرى يروح بعيد
> 2- ادنو اليك ارتاح تلقانى بالافراح
> 3- انت الحقيقة فى عالم مليان زيف و اوهام
> ...



اتفضلى يا عسولة الترانيم
ترنيمة لما اقعد معاك من شريط بشاير فرح
http://st-mina.com/download.asp?ID=204
ترنيمة ادنو اليك ارتاح للمرنم منير حبيب
http://media.gospelcom.net/awm/maarifa/Mounir-Habib/Today_Tomorrow/3.rm
ترنيمة انت الحقيقة من شريط غنى لفريق الحياة الافضل (هدية من حبيبة قلبى cobcob
http://www.4shared.com/dir/2914753/ffbe67ff/sharing.html
انت اغلى مافى حياتى من شريط دايما معايا 
http://www.callforall.net/data/media/songs/collection/with_me/anta_aghla.mp3​


----------



## cobcob (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*

*ترنيمة "حنانك يا أمى" - شريط "حنانك يا امى"

http://www.4shared.com/dir/2824117/14ceb325/__sharing.html

ترنيمة "اسير فى الطريق" - شريط "تحت ظلك احتمى" - كورال فتيات الانبا رويس

http://www.4shared.com/dir/2855761/bcfd4710/sharing.html

ترنيمة " لما البحر يقوم" - شريط "لاسمك ارنم" - فريق ترينتى

http://www.4shared.com/dir/2855761/bcfd4710/sharing.html

ترنيمة "كتير بعدت عنك" كانت مرفوعة فى موضوع سابق وده لينك الموضوع:

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22700



جارى رفع 
"بكلام الروح"
"يارب مهما التجارب"
"الارض دى ملكك"​*


----------



## cobcob (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*

*ترنيمة قام حقا - شباب الانبا رويس

http://www.4shared.com/dir/2855761/bcfd4710/sharing.html

جارى رفع :
لما كان الدم بينزف
صوت حبيبى


ترنيمة "احنا شبابك" مش عندى على الكومبيوتر بس دى موجودة فى شريط " فى مدينة اسكندرية" - فريق ترينتى​*


----------



## cobcob (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*

*ترنيمة "لما كان الدم بينزف" - شريط "احكى يا تاريخ" - كورال القطيع الصغير

http://www.4shared.com/dir/2855761/bcfd4710/sharing.html

ترنيمة "صوت حبيبى" - شباب الانبا رويس

http://www.4shared.com/dir/2855761/bcfd4710/sharing.html

ترنيمة "صوت حبيبى" (صوت آخر)

http://www.4shared.com/dir/2855761/bcfd4710/sharing.html

ترنيمة "بكلام الروح" - شريط "رحلة غربة" - فريق "قيثارة داود"

http://www.4shared.com/dir/2855761/bcfd4710/sharing.html

ترنيم "كل شعوب الارض - الارض دى ملكك"

http://www.4shared.com/dir/2855761/bcfd4710/sharing.html*​


----------



## raouf_rock (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اى حد عايز اى ترنيمة يطلبها وانا اجبهاله*

*انا محتاج ترانيم فريق يوبال شايل حمولى يا ريت تعرف تجيبهولى انا طلبته هنا بالمنتدى ومحدش عرف يجيبه يا ريت تجيبهولى وربنا يباركك*


----------



## blackrock (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*

ازيك يا مستر جــــــــو 
المجهود رائع ربنا يعوضك انت والأنسه Cobcob
اخوك
Mody_lovely


----------



## oesi no (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*

الف شكر يا شيخ مودى 
ترنيمة ايمن كفرونى مهما االتجارب 
http://www.islameyat.com/hymns/ayman_kafrouni/kadsar_jadidan/mahma_altajareb.rm​


----------



## بنت الراعى (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اى حد عايز اى ترنيمة يطلبها وانا اجبهاله*

مرسى ليكى اوووووووووووووى
ربنا يباركك يا قمر


----------



## مايكل منير حبيب (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*

ميرسى كتير قوى يا cobcob
انت حلتيلى مشاكل كتير انت فعلا عضوة مباركة


----------



## koko_nana (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*

[size="5:66:"]سلام الرب مع الجميع..............................
مفيش اخبار عن كليب انا بيكى بتشفع اللى بيتعرض على اغابى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وبعد ازنك لو سمحت انا كنت محتاجة ترنيمتين
عالى لفوق انا رافع ايدى
وجاى وبسلم قلبى ياربى
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك[/size]


----------



## مايكل منير حبيب (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*

أنا جبتلك الترنيمتين اللى طلبتيهم يا koko_nana
عالى لفوق
جاى و بسلم قلبى يا ربى
http://www.4shared.com/dir/2609792/1a505bdd/sharing.html
اذكرينى فى صلاتك


----------



## Michael (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*

بخصوص ترنيمة اغابى وانا كنت على القناة اليوم ولكنها لم تعرض الترنيمة 

غدا نرى 

سلام ونعمة


----------



## michael smsm (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*

علشان خلطر ربنا انا محتاج شريط رغم الظروف ضرورى جداً أرجوكم حد يعبرنى


----------



## MarMar2004 (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*

نفسي في ترنيمة ضاقت الدنيا للمرنم ادوارد


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*

*فية ترنيمة جميلة مش عارف اسمها
بس كلماتها
الق يابني الحمل عليا        وانا قد المسئـــــــــئولية
ولية بتبكي ولية بتشكي     دة انت ابني وغالي عليا

وربنا يعوضك لو قدرت تجيبهالي*


----------



## ginajoojoo (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*



MarMar2004 قال:


> نفسي في ترنيمة ضاقت الدنيا للمرنم ادوارد



اتفضلى يا مرمر ترنيمة ضاقت الدنيا (منقول)
http://www.4shared.com/file/17695847/407bcc24/__online.html​


----------



## ginajoojoo (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*



COPTIC_KNIGHT قال:


> *فية ترنيمة جميلة مش عارف اسمها
> بس كلماتها
> الق يابني الحمل عليا        وانا قد المسئـــــــــئولية
> ولية بتبكي ولية بتشكي     دة انت ابني وغالي عليا
> ...



الترنيمة اسمها الق يا ابنى الهم عليا للمرنمة فاديا بزى من شريط يا جراح المسيح
وده لينك الترنيمة
http://www.hamsat-haya.org/tranim_fadia_ya_grah_ (6).wav
اى خدمة يا COPTIC_KNIGHT​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*

*فعلا هي دية الترنيمة
شكــــــــــــــــرا قوي يا ginajoojoo
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## peter_1991 (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*

أنا بعتذر تاني يا أخ مايكل و سامحني أنا أخطيت
بعد أذنك أنا بطلب:
وقت صلبك
و
قدوس قدوس قدوس


----------



## koko_nana (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*

:Love_Letter_Open:سلام الرب مع الجمي
متشكرة جدا جدا جداااااااااااا على الترانيم وعلى تعبك وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 
ومتشكرة على اهتمامك بترنيمة اغابى
اذكرونى فى صلاتكم


----------



## koko_nana (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*

للاسف اللينك بتاع ترنيمة جاى وبسلم قلبى ياربى مش شغال معلش لو مفيهاش تعب ممكن ترفعها تانى او اعمل تشيك على اللينك


----------



## مايكل منير حبيب (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*

الى koko nana
أنا رفعت الترنيمة دى كتير على 4shared
و كل مرة تعمل كده . ممكن تقوليلى على لينك تانى ارفعها عليه


----------



## koko_nana (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*

*انا معرفش اى لينكات بيترفع عليها غير دة بس لو ممكن تبعتهالى على الميل لو مفيهاش تعب ليك*


----------



## kalabala_jes (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*

ممكن لو تقدر تبعت لى شريط ترانيم القديس يسطس الانطونى والموسيقى التصويرية بتاعت الفيلمعلى بريدى الالكترونى

وربنا يعودك على تعبك معايا ومع اخواتى فى المنتدى كله
معلش هنتعبك


----------



## koko_nana (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*

*لو ينفع تبعتلى الترنيمة على الايميل لو مفيهاش تعب ليك
انا ايميلى:
********************


----------



## مايكل منير حبيب (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*

الى koko nana
جارى عمل ال attachment
مفيش تعب ولا حاجة


----------



## koko_nana (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*

*متشكرة اوى يامايكل على الترنيمة وعلى تعبك وربنا يعوضك*


----------



## koko_nana (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*

*متشكرة اوى يامايكل على الترنيمة وعلى تعبك وربنا يعوضك*


----------



## kalabala_jes (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*

[/SIZE
انا فتحت الميل بتاعى لقيتك باعتلى
ولقيت:66:
انك باعتلى يا   koko_nana    
انى لم اقم بزياره الموضوع
وباعتلى ميل تانى من المنتدى مش فاهم منه حاجه
معلش ابعتهولى بصوره سلسه على الميل بتاعى بحيث احمل منه
على فكره :kap:
افكرك انا عاوز ترانيم والموسيقى التصويريه بتاعه فيلم ابونا يسطس الانطونى
معلش بجد انا متعب جدا
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## oesi no (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*

ممنوع وضع الايميلات يا بنى ادمين


----------



## cobcob (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*



kalabala_jes قال:


> [/SIZE
> افكرك انا عاوز ترانيم والموسيقى التصويريه بتاعه فيلم ابونا يسطس الانطونى
> معلش بجد انا متعب جدا
> ربنا يعوضك






ترانيم وموسيقى فيلم ابونا يسطس موجودة فى المكتبة بتاعتى


http://www.4shared.com/dir/2855761/bcfd4710/sharing.html


----------



## MarMar2004 (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*

اشكرك يا جوجو علي الترنيمة وربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## ginajoojoo (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*



MarMar2004 قال:


> اشكرك يا جوجو علي الترنيمة وربنا يعوض تعبك



العفوووووو .. انت تؤمرى يا مرمر فى اى وقت​


----------



## MarMar2004 (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*

نفسي في ترنيمة انا في البيداء وحدي بتاعة قداسة البابا


----------



## ginajoojoo (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*



MarMar2004 قال:


> نفسي في ترنيمة انا في البيداء وحدي بتاعة قداسة البابا



ياسلام بس كده من عنيا يامرمر
دى ترنيمة انا فى البيداء وحدى بصوت ساتر ميخائيل
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/satter_mikhael/ya_sadeky/ana_fe_el_byda2.mp3
وياريت تصلى كتيير من اجل امتحاناتى
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## Out Rules (23 يونيو 2007)

بسم الاب و الابن والروح القدس
        اله واحد.امين
برجاء الاهتمام هو شريط ترانيم قديم شويه بعنوان كسر قيودى وانا للاسف معرفش مين المرنم
بي بلييييييييييييييز محتاجه ضروري شكراً و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم:love45:


----------



## Out Rules (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*

ممنوع  تكرار  المشاركات


----------



## rimocello (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaroooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
shereet mariem botros el gdeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed yarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet teeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel7aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa22oooooooooooooooooooonyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## samyatia84 (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اى حد عايز اى ترنيمة يطلبها وانا اجبهاله*

سلام المسيح
                   نشكر ربنا علي تعب محبتك  بس ممكن اطلب منك طلب يا ريت يكون عندك 
         فانا تعبت جدا في التضوير عليهم هما شريطان للشماس بولس ملاك
الاول واسمه ابويا الحنين  للبابا كيرلس السادس
والثاني ادعوك ربي ايضا للشماس بولس ملاك
والرب دائما يجازيك علي تعب محبتك بس بعد اذنك يكوني سهلين بحيث اقدر انزلهم عندي علي الجهاز والرب يعوض تعب محبتك معي انا الخاطي الضعيف
                                                                                                    سامي


----------



## rimocello (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اى حد عايز اى ترنيمة يطلبها وانا اجبهاله*

ma3lesh ana bata2el laken shereet mariem botros el gdeed mohem gedan bel nezbaly la2eny mosh 3aysh fe masr ana 3aysh fe italia we malesh 7ad yegebly el shereet ghrak delwa2t:a82:


----------



## MarMar2004 (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*

اشكرك يا جوجو علي الترنيمة وربنا يعوض تعبك وربنا معاك في امتحاناتك


----------



## TrueVine (23 يونيو 2007)

*ترنيمة أحنا كلنا ملايكة*

ممكن الاقى عندك الترنيمة دى؟ هى قديمة أوى وربنا يعوضك

1- احنا كلنا ملايكه كلنا نعمة كلنا بركة
ندخل بشويش في الكنيسة من غير دوشه من غير هيصة

ق:صوتنا واطي واطي واطي ما احنا كلنا ملايكه

2- ندخل على طراطيف صوابعنا أصل بابا يسوع شايفنا
في بيته الحلو مجمعنا وأمام الهيكل سجدنا

3- مش ممكن نجري ولا نهيص ده بيتك يارب مقدس
باركنا يارب وعلمنا نحافظ على كنيستنا

4- احنا الملايكه الحلوين قاعدين كده متطمنين
بعناية ربنا محروسين شاكرين ربنا كل حين


----------



## ravi (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*

لو قدرت تلاقى ترنيمة" نفسى كانت ماتساويش" لبهجت عدلي انا مش متاكد من اسم الترنيمة ممكن يكون اسمها " انت اغلي ما فحياتى"
شكراً


----------



## diaaonsy (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*

عاوز ترنيمة يا قدوس يا قدوس يا الهى البار
للمرنمة منال سمير


----------



## peter_1991 (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*

من فضلك يا أخ michaelmagdy أطللب منك ترنيمتي وقت صلبك يا يسوع و
 قدوس قدوس قدوس


----------



## GEKOGEKO (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*

من فضلكم يا جماعه 
انا عاوز ترنيمة خارج اسوارك يا اورشليم للمرنمه هايدي منتصر
وربنا يبارككم ميرسي


----------



## cobcob (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*



diaaonsy قال:


> عاوز ترنيمة يا قدوس يا قدوس يا الهى البار
> للمرنمة منال سمير



*
ترنيمة يا قدوس - شريط ليك كل ايامنا - فريق الحياة الافضل betterlife\



http://www.4shared.com/dir/3061638/3b720598/__sharing.html​*


----------



## cobcob (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*



ravi قال:


> لو قدرت تلاقى ترنيمة" نفسى كانت ماتساويش" لبهجت عدلي انا مش متاكد من اسم الترنيمة ممكن يكون اسمها " انت اغلي ما فحياتى"
> شكراً





*"نفسى كانت متساويش" ده بداية بيت فى الترنيمة
ترنيمة "انت اغلى ما فى حياتى" - شريط دايما معايا

http://www.4shared.com/dir/3063769/9ac963f7/_sharing.html*​


----------



## cobcob (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*



peter_1991 قال:


> من فضلك يا أخ michaelmagdy أطللب منك ترنيمتي وقت صلبك يا يسوع و
> قدوس قدوس قدوس





*ممكن تقولى بقيت بداية الترنيمة عشان اعرف ادور عليها
او تقولى اسم الشريط او المرنم*​


----------



## diaaonsy (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*

انا بشكر جدا cobcob على محبتها وسرعة استجابتها . الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## cobcob (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اى حد عايز اى ترنيمة يطلبها وانا اجبهاله*



rimocello قال:


> ma3lesh ana bata2el laken shereet mariem botros el gdeed mohem gedan bel nezbaly la2eny mosh 3aysh fe masr ana 3aysh fe italia we malesh 7ad yegebly el shereet ghrak delwa2t:a82:



*
تقصد شريط "ماتعولش الهم" ولا شريط تانى
ارجو التوضيح​*​


----------



## peter_1991 (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اى حد عايز اى ترنيمة يطلبها وانا اجبهاله*

نشكرك يا بيشو على تعب محبتك و ربنا يباركك و لو سمحت أنا بطلب ترنيمتين
قدوس قدوس قدوس 
و
وقت صلبك يا يسوع:big35:


----------



## peter_1991 (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اى حد عايز اى ترنيمة يطلبها وانا اجبهاله*

*ربنا يباركك يا بيشو و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك و أنا بطلب منك ترنيمة وقت صلبك يا يسوع و ترنيمة قدوس قدوس قدوس*:big35:


----------



## cobcob (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*



GEKOGEKO قال:


> من فضلكم يا جماعه
> انا عاوز ترنيمة خارج اسوارك يا اورشليم للمرنمه هايدي منتصر
> وربنا يبارككم ميرسي




ترنيمة "خارج أسوارك يا اورشليم" - شريط ساكت ليه - هايدى منتصر

http://www.4shared.com/dir/3065779/a6b90d6a/__-__.html​


----------



## ravi (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*

شكراً  cobcob
ربنا يبارككِ


----------



## oesi no (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*



peter_1991 قال:


> من فضلك يا أخ michaelmagdy أطللب منك ترنيمتي وقت صلبك يا يسوع و
> قدوس قدوس قدوس


ترنيمة قدوس قدوس قدوس  لشباب الانبا رويس 
http://www.4shared.com/file/18569343/f319cdf2/__online.html​


----------



## peter_1991 (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*

شكراً ليك يا أخ oesi_no و لكن مش هية دي الترنيمة البدور عليها و نص الترنيمة كالأتي:

قدوس قدوس قدوس تسبيح السمائيين
أكواب أكواب أكواب صلوات القديسين
أجيوس أجيوس أجيوس تمجيد الأرضيين 

ده يا أخ oesi_no هو نص الترنيمة

:big35:


----------



## rimocello (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اى حد عايز اى ترنيمة يطلبها وانا اجبهاله*

la2 ana 3aez shereet oqabel el ayady el shereet el gedeeed


----------



## oesi no (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*



peter_1991 قال:


> شكراً ليك يا أخ oesi_no و لكن مش هية دي الترنيمة البدور عليها و نص الترنيمة كالأتي:
> 
> قدوس قدوس قدوس تسبيح السمائيين
> أكواب أكواب أكواب صلوات القديسين
> ...


يا راجل مش توضح انت مش قلت قدوس قدوس قدوس
هدورلك على التانيه​


----------



## مينا سلامه ابراهيم يونان (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اى حد عايز اى ترنيمة يطلبها وانا اجبهاله*

في ترنيمه حلوه جدا جدا جدا اسمها الشهد يقطر من شفتيه وجلال الملك باين عليه حلوه قوي ياريت لو تعرف تجبها انا مش عارف مين بيرنمها


----------



## مينا سلامه ابراهيم يونان (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*

جميل قوي وربنا يبارك تعبك بس انا كنت محتاج ترنيمه لو عرفت تجبها يبقي كويس للاسف انا مش عارف مين بيرنمها هي اسمها الشهد يقطر من شفتيه وجلال الملك باين عليه هي رائعه


----------



## sgfs (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*

ارجوكم ترنيمت بتفهمنى لماهر فايز او ساتر ميخائيل


----------



## cobcob (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*



sgfs قال:


> ارجوكم ترنيمت بتفهمنى لماهر فايز او ساتر ميخائيل



*
فى ترنيمة اسمها "بتفهمنى وتحس بيا " فى شريط البيترلايف الاخير (يارب ارحم)
لكن دى مش بتاعت ماهر فايز ولا ساتر ميخائيل
هل هى دى المطلوبة ؟؟؟*​


----------



## sgfs (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*

نعم هى بس انا عوزها بدونم موسيقة (هاديا)


----------



## yoyoman (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*

لو سمحتم انا طالب ترنيمتين لفريق قلب داود اسمهم : ملكك نفسى ــ لا تبكى يا سيد الاكوان


----------



## Michael (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*



yoyoman قال:


> لو سمحتم انا طالب ترنيمتين لفريق قلب داود اسمهم : ملكك نفسى ــ لا تبكى يا سيد الاكوان


 

هل الشريط اسمة *قلب حنون؟؟*


----------



## Tabitha (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*

*أنا كنت بدور على ترنيمة "محتاج لإيدك يا ربي" لساتر ميخائيل
أنا عندي الترنيمة ولكن الصوت وحش ومش واضح
فلو حد عنده الترنيمة بصوت أنقى 
باكون شاكرة جداً
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم*


----------



## oesi no (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*



Anestas!a قال:


> *أنا كنت بدور على ترنيمة "محتاج لإيدك يا ربي" لساتر ميخائيل*
> *أنا عندي الترنيمة ولكن الصوت وحش ومش واضح*
> *فلو حد عنده الترنيمة بصوت أنقى *
> *باكون شاكرة جداً*
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم*


محتاج لايدك ياربى (اللينك من المنتدى عندنا على فكرة ) 
http://www.4shared.com/file/11138943/80dba7f4/___-_.html

سلام ونعمه ​


----------



## Tabitha (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*



oesi_no قال:


> محتاج لايدك ياربى (اللينك من المنتدى عندنا على فكرة )
> http://www.4shared.com/file/11138943/80dba7f4/___-_.html
> 
> سلام ونعمه ​






*شكراً جزيلاً يا oesi_no
أنا اللي عندي كنت بردك منزلاها من هنا

لو تقدر تجبلي إسم الشريط يبقى بجد كتر خيرك
سلام ونعمة.*


----------



## مينا سلامه ابراهيم يونان (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*

انا عاوز ترنيمه الشهد يقطر من شفتيه لو سمحت ارجوك ارجوك علشان خطري


----------



## oesi no (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*



مينا سلامه ابراهيم يونان قال:


> انا عاوز ترنيمه الشهد يقطر من شفتيه لو سمحت ارجوك ارجوك علشان خطري



صدقنى مش عندى بس لو تعرف اسم اللى بيرنمها ممكن ادورلك عليها ​


----------



## yoyoman (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*



MichaelMagdy قال:


> هل الشريط اسمة *قلب حنون؟؟*




هما مش موجودين فى شرايط دول اترنموا فى حفلات بس ... ياريت حد يعرف يجيبهم


----------



## taxi30 (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اى حد عايز اى ترنيمة يطلبها وانا اجبهاله*

لوسمحتوا انا عايز ترنيمة يا نور جميل للمرنم بولس ملاك


----------



## taxi30 (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اى حد عايز اى ترنيمة يطلبها وانا اجبهاله*

:t19:لوسمحتوا انا عايز ترنيمة يا نور جميل للمرنم بولس ملاك


----------



## cobcob (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اى حد عايز اى ترنيمة يطلبها وانا اجبهاله*

*ترنيمة يا نور جميل من شريط نغمات العذراء - بولس ملاك 

http://www.4shared.com/dir/1704774/656ec283/sharing.html​*


----------



## taxi30 (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اى حد عايز اى ترنيمة يطلبها وانا اجبهاله*

شكرا جزيلا على الترنيمة الجميلة دى وربنا يعوضكوا على تعب محبتكوا :new5:


----------



## rama (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*

أنا عاوزة ترنيمة أديش صارلي ناطرة للمرنمة ليديا شديد
بليييز
الرب يسوع يكون معكن


----------



## taxi30 (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اى حد عايز اى ترنيمة يطلبها وانا اجبهاله*

معلش ممكن اطلب ترنيمة كمان ؟من فضلكوا انا عايز ترنيمة فى وسط هموم الحياة للمرنمة ايرينى ابو جابر عشان انا دورت عليها كتير قوى لكن للاسف ملقيتهاش وربنا يعوضكوا :flowers:


----------



## oesi no (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*



rama قال:


> أنا عاوزة ترنيمة أديش صارلي ناطرة للمرنمة ليديا شديد
> بليييز
> الرب يسوع يكون معكن


اديش صارلى ناظرة موجودة فى الموضوع ده

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20074
سلام ونعمه ​


----------



## oesi no (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اى حد عايز اى ترنيمة يطلبها وانا اجبهاله*



taxi30 قال:


> معلش ممكن اطلب ترنيمة كمان ؟من فضلكوا انا عايز ترنيمة فى وسط هموم الحياة للمرنمة ايرينى ابو جابر عشان انا دورت عليها كتير قوى لكن للاسف ملقيتهاش وربنا يعوضكوا :flowers:


اتفضل يا حج 

http://www.callforall.net/data/media/songs/solo/Irini_abujaber/rafeek_rehlaty/fiwasta_homom.mp3

من شريط رفيق غربتى


----------



## taxi30 (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اى حد عايز اى ترنيمة يطلبها وانا اجبهاله*

بصراحة انا مش عارف اشكر ازاى اللى تعب وجابلى الترنيمة دى ربنا يعوضه ويبارك حياته leasantr


----------



## My Rock (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اي ترنيمة*

تم دمج الموضوعين


----------



## My Rock (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اي ترنيمة عاوزها*

Merging


----------



## koko_nana (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اي ترنيمة*

*ممكن شريط يايسوع انت الفادى للمرنمة فايزة ناثان عشان دورت عليه على النت كتيييييير ومش لاقيتة
وربنا يعوض محبتكم*


----------



## yoyoman (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اي ترنيمة*

واضح يا جماعه ان محدش معبرنى ولا حتى قاللى ان الترانيم مش موجوده

عموما شكرا..


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اي ترنيمة*

انا عاوز اخر شريط للبيتر لايف​


----------



## bonguy (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اي ترنيمة*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك وياريت تعرف تجيب شريط اسمه حواديت عصفوره لفريق بفنوتيوس علي ما اعتقد الشريط قديم بس ياريتتتتتتتتتتتتتت تجيبه لأنه شريط اطفال اكتر من رائع وشكرا ليك مره تانيه.

اخوكم في المسيح:dance: بيشوي


----------



## oesi no (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اي ترنيمة*



koko_nana قال:


> *ممكن شريط يايسوع انت الفادى للمرنمة فايزة ناثان عشان دورت عليه على النت كتيييييير ومش لاقيتة*
> *وربنا يعوض محبتكم*


سورى الشريط مش عندى هدور عليه وربنا يوفقنى​


----------



## oesi no (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اي ترنيمة*



yoyoman قال:


> واضح يا جماعه ان محدش معبرنى ولا حتى قاللى ان الترانيم مش موجوده
> 
> عموما شكرا..


واضح اننا بنعبر كل الناس بس اصبر شويه 
انا شخصيا معنديش الترانيم اللى انت طالبها ودورت عليها ومش لاقيها بس بأذن المسيح هجيبها مش تقلق​


----------



## oesi no (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اي ترنيمة*



yoyo112yoyo قال:


> انا عاوز اخر شريط للبيتر لايف​


اخر شريط للبيتر لايف طيب ياريت اسمه علشان مرفعش شريط قديم هل هو يارب ارحم​


----------



## oesi no (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اي ترنيمة*



bonguy قال:


> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك وياريت تعرف تجيب شريط اسمه حواديت عصفوره لفريق بفنوتيوس علي ما اعتقد الشريط قديم بس ياريتتتتتتتتتتتتتت تجيبه لأنه شريط اطفال اكتر من رائع وشكرا ليك مره تانيه.
> 
> اخوكم في المسيح:dance: بيشوي


حواديت عصفورة 
صعب اوى دة يحول الى مسئولة شرايط الاطفال​


----------



## مايكل منير حبيب (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اي ترنيمة*

أنا محتاج للترانيم دى يا ريت تساعدونى الاقيها 
و أنا شاكر تعب محبتكم
الترانيم هى:
توبوا لأنه قد اقترب ملكوت السموات
قلبى بيفرح لما بيسمع
مبارك الرب الهنا
هيا ننسى ما وراء
ينبغى أن تزيد أنت يا سيدى 
نعمة جديدة
فى سفينتى أنت يا رب
مهما يشغلنى العالم
توعدنى و تملانى سلام
صلى دايما
خليك ثمرة
مش بنهاب الموت
خلص نفسى
الخروف الضال
كيف تنسانى الهى
احنا شبابك
مين فدانى بحبه
و أنا فى الغربة
السنة الجديدة
عيد الميلاد
لسه بتنده علي
سيدى من أنا
ألوف ألوف منتصرين
يا الله ارحمنا
بينكروا ازاى شفاعتك
لو وقفت قدام صورتها
تعال بيننا
صرخة من الأعماق
ما أحلى صيامك يا عدرا
فرحا افرح بالرب


اذكرونى فى صلاتكم


----------



## oesi no (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اي ترنيمة*



مايكل منير حبيب قال:


> أنا محتاج للترانيم دى يا ريت تساعدونى الاقيها
> و أنا شاكر تعب محبتكم
> الترانيم هى:
> توبوا لأنه قد اقترب ملكوت السموات
> ...


ممكن اسئلك سؤال رخم 
انت متأكد  من اسامى الترانيم دى 
كل دول معنديش منهم حاجه غير ترنيمة واحدة 
وبالنسبه لترنيمة يالله ارحمنى هل هى ارحمنى يالله شريط ماجدة الرومى الاخير 
حتى الترنيمة الموجودة طلعت تسجيل صوتى لطفله ​


----------



## مايكل منير حبيب (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اي ترنيمة*

أنا عندى بامفلت لاجتماع الشباب فيه كل الترانيم دى و احنا بندور عليها


----------



## nana25 (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اي ترنيمة*

ممكن لو سمحتوا ترنيمة مش بالكلام من فيلم ابونا يسطس الانطونى​


----------



## peter88 (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اي ترنيمة*

مش بالكلام القلب يطلع للسما
http://www.4shared.com/file/15269967/b707bfc7/____.html


----------



## nana25 (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اي ترنيمة*

مرسى ليك قوى يا بيتر بجد مش عارفه اشكرك ازاى لانى كنت بدور عليها ومش عارفه الاقيها​


----------



## مينا سلامه ابراهيم يونان (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اي ترنيمة*

لو سمحت يا استاذ oesi_no  اسمك حلو جدا جدا مع اني مش فاهمه بس المهم انا بور علي ترنيمه وانت قبل كدا رفعتهالي بس مطلعتش هي الترنيمه اسمها (الشهد يقطر من شفتيه وجلال الملك باين عليه )وفي ترنيمه تاني اسمها( فيانفسي لا تنسي راحمتي قويت عليكي محبته) يا ريت بعد ازنك عاوز الترنيمه الاولي بتاعت الشهد يقطر من شفتيه لانها جميله انا سمعتها بس مش عارف اسم المرنمه والمرنم اللي بيرنموها مع بعض لو سمحت ترفعهلي تاني بعد ازنك


----------



## مينا سلامه ابراهيم يونان (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اي ترنيمة*

ياريت بس حد يقولي ازاي ارفع ترانيم عندي جديده علشان المشاركين في المنتدي يسمعوها لانهم ترانيم جديده جدا مش علي اي موقع ياريت حد يشرحلي شرح مبسط وشكرا لتعب اللي هيشرحلي ازاي ارفع الترانيم


----------



## cobcob (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اي ترنيمة*



مينا سلامه ابراهيم يونان قال:


> لو سمحت يا استاذ oesi_no  اسمك حلو جدا جدا مع اني مش فاهمه بس المهم انا بور علي ترنيمه وانت قبل كدا رفعتهالي بس مطلعتش هي الترنيمه اسمها (الشهد يقطر من شفتيه وجلال الملك باين عليه )وفي ترنيمه تاني اسمها( فيانفسي لا تنسي راحمتي قويت عليكي محبته) يا ريت بعد ازنك عاوز الترنيمه الاولي بتاعت الشهد يقطر من شفتيه لانها جميله انا سمعتها بس مش عارف اسم المرنمه والمرنم اللي بيرنموها مع بعض لو سمحت ترفعهلي تاني بعد ازنك



*للأسف الترنيمة دى مش عندى واول مرة اسمع عنها
ياريت لو لقيتها ترفعهالنا
انا كده مش فاهمة انت عاوز الترنيمة التانية ولا لأ
بس عموما الترنيمة اسمها "بتفهمنى"
من شريط "يا رب ارحم"  - فريق الحياة الافضل

http://www.4shared.com/dir/3216579/48600bf1/__sharing.html*​


----------



## TrueVine (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة أحنا كلنا ملايكة*



TrueVine قال:


> ممكن الاقى عندك الترنيمة دى؟ هى قديمة أوى وربنا يعوضك
> 
> 1- احنا كلنا ملايكه كلنا نعمة كلنا بركة
> ندخل بشويش في الكنيسة من غير دوشه من غير هيصة
> ...


 
أنا طلبت الترنيمة دى بس ماحدش رد عليا... طب لو سمحتم محدش حتى يعرف اسم الشريط؟ :75_75:

وليا طلب تانى وهو لو حد عنده الترنيمة دى...
ق: فى يوم من الأيام وأنا نائم فى سلام
شفت ثلاث رهبان ومعاهم جندى كمان
فى يوم من الأيام وفى أجمل الأحلام
شفت ثلاث رهبان ومعاهم جندى كمان

1- الأول دقنه بيضة عجوز وفى أيده عصاية
قاعد فى مغارة بعيدة وفى أيده ثانية وصايا
فيها تعاليم كثيرة بتحذر من الخطايا
دا حبيبى الأنبا أنطونيوس اللى بركاته معايا
وبسرعة جريت عليه بست الصليب فى أيديه
وقال لى أوعى تنسى اللى وصيتك بيه

2- الثانى أسود على ظهره كان فى شوال كبير
شايله وماشى على مهله بيوقع منه كثير
بيقول ده خطايا عمرى نساها لى الشرير
دا حبيبى الأنبا موسى اللى مادانش الغير
وبسرعة مشيت معاه شايل الشوال وياه
وقال لى أوعى تنسى محبة الخطاة

3- الثالث شفته راكع على الأرض شوية
قاعد جوه قلايته مع طشت كان فيه ميه
قدامه يسوع بعظمته يغسل له رجله الغالية
دا حبيبى الأنبا بيشوى صاحب المحبة العالية
بسرعة رحت له جرى قال لى استنى أنا جاى
وقال لى أوعى تنسى محبة كل حى

أرجو أن حد يرد عليا المرة دى حتى لو يقول ان الترانيم مش موجودة وربنا يعوضكم


----------



## cobcob (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة أحنا كلنا ملايكة*



TrueVine قال:


> أنا طلبت الترنيمة دى بس ماحدش رد عليا... طب لو سمحتم محدش حتى يعرف اسم الشريط؟ :75_75:
> 
> وليا طلب تانى وهو لو حد عنده الترنيمة دى...
> ق: فى يوم من الأيام وأنا نائم فى سلام
> ...





ياااااااااااااااااااااااه
انا ماسمعتش الترانيم دى من ايام ما كنت فى ابتدائى
وماكنتش باسمعها غير فى مدارس الاحد
بس هادورلك عليها


----------



## Cuteart2010 (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*طلب *
ترنيمة أصلاتى للمرنمة فاديه بازي
وربنا يباركم


----------



## ginajoojoo (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام ونعمة Cuteart2010
ترنيمة هاصلاتى 
http://mp3-tranem.net/Audio/Hymns/Uploaded/Ha_Salate.mp3
كان رافعها العضو ماركو فى الموضوع ده
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14077&highlight=%D5%E1%C7%CA%EC​وكليب الترنيمة هاتلاقيه فى الموضوع ده
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23178​


----------



## timon20080 (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شكراً يا مايكل عايزين ترانيم جديدة اوكي


----------



## betterlate (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

لو سمحتم فى ترنيمة رائعة اسمها{ سلَّمتُ نفسي في يديك} بصوت مؤدية من غير موسيقى اتمنى حد يلاقيى اللنك


----------



## oesi no (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



betterlate قال:


> لو سمحتم فى ترنيمة رائعة اسمها{ سلَّمتُ نفسي في يديك} بصوت مؤدية من غير موسيقى اتمنى حد يلاقيى اللنك



موجودة لشباب الانبا رويس 
اى بصوت مؤدى وليس مؤديه 
ارفعها ولا لا 
اقولك هرفعها
http://www.4shared.com/file/20229257/b9488d61/B06____.html


----------



## caro/كارو (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

:yahoo:


----------



## caro/كارو (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ازيكوا يا جماعة ممكن شريط مالى سواك و بشاير فرح لفريق الحياة الافضل بس يكون mp3 و شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## oesi no (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شريط مالى سوااااااااك 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=329577&postcount=16

شريط  بشاير فرح جارى البحث


----------



## rama (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*بليز أنا عاوزة ترنيمة لأيمن كفروني 
دايس على عسلك 
ربنا يبارككم​*


----------



## ginajoojoo (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



rama قال:


> *بليز أنا عاوزة ترنيمة لأيمن كفروني
> دايس على عسلك
> ربنا يبارككم​*



اتفضلى يا رامه الترنيمة كامله
http://www.mp3-tranem.net/Audio/Hymns/2ayman_kafrony/Dayes_3ala_3salak/Dayes_3ala_3asalak.mp3​


----------



## zizo_a_86 (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

لو سمحتم يا جماعة انا دايخ على شريط فريق دافيد - جورج كيرلس والمعلم ابراهيم عياد وفعلا وجدته على المنتدى بس لقيت الرابط انتهى وده عنوان الرابط http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19867
ارجوكم انا عاوز الشريط ضرورى


----------



## cobcob (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



caro/كارو قال:


> ازيكوا يا جماعة ممكن شريط مالى سواك و بشاير فرح لفريق الحياة الافضل بس يكون mp3 و شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا




*
شريط بشاير فرح - فريق الحياة الافضل

http://www.4shared.com/dir/3348205/e8bbec7e/_sharing.html*​


----------



## bahy (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز تساعدونى عشان محتاج الترانيم دى

عايز ترنيمة : *لحد امتى يا خطيه 
*سأدنو منك ( زياد شحاتة )

يا ريت فى اقرب وقت

و يا ريت كمان لو فى ترنيمة : انبا انطونيوس فيك أسرار .......... مش هقول لا


----------



## cobcob (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*ترنيمة "لحد امتى يا خطية" من شريط ثورة خاطى - كورال ثيؤطوكوس 

http://www.4shared.com/dir/2855761/bcfd4710/sharing.html

ترنيمة " سأدنو منك" من شريط من الشرق أتى" - زياد شحادة

http://www.4shared.com/dir/2855761/bcfd4710/sharing.html

ترنيمة "انبا انطونيوس فيك اسرار" من شريط (صوت من البرية)

http://www.4shared.com/dir/2855761/bcfd4710/sharing.html​*


----------



## bahy (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

cobcob

بجد انا مش عارف اقول ايه :smil13:

شكرا و ربنا يعوض تعبكم


----------



## samy1980 (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

محتاج شريط صرخة قلبى للشماس أسامة سبيع


----------



## sallyf (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

أرجو أنا عايزة ترنيمة مهما ضعفي امتلكني و يكون الينك شغال


----------



## sallyf (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

عاوزة ترنيمة تقريبا اسمها يا صاحبي بتقول ( أبقبلة حبيبي و تحية قريبي تخون معلما و فاديا و ابن الألة يا صاحب ):99:


----------



## TrueVine (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة أحنا كلنا ملايكة*



cobcob قال:


> ياااااااااااااااااااااااه
> انا ماسمعتش الترانيم دى من ايام ما كنت فى ابتدائى
> وماكنتش باسمعها غير فى مدارس الاحد
> بس هادورلك عليها


ميرسى بجد لأهتمامك بالرد على طلبى... أنا كنت عارفة أن الترانيم دى قديمة أوى... ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## cobcob (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



sallyf قال:


> عاوزة ترنيمة تقريبا اسمها يا صاحبي بتقول ( أبقبلة حبيبي و تحية قريبي تخون معلما و فاديا و ابن الألة يا صاحب ):99:



*
ترنيمة "يا صاحب "

http://www.4shared.com/dir/2855761/bcfd4710/sharing.html​*


----------



## sallyf (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ميرسييييييييييييي خالص للأهتمام لأني كنت محتجاها جدا


----------



## sallyf (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

لو سمحتوا عاوزة ترنيمة نونو جوة عيونة و ترنيمة مهما ضعفي أمتلكني


----------



## samy1980 (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

بعد إذنكم أنا فعلا نفسى فى شريط صرخة قلبى للشماس أسامة سبيع


----------



## oesi no (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



sallyf قال:


> لو سمحتوا عاوزة ترنيمة نونو جوة عيونة و ترنيمة مهما ضعفي أمتلكني



ترنيمة نونو جوة عيونة 
الشريط كامل فى مكتبة العضو angf 
وموجود فى المنتدى لينك المكتبه
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=302460&postcount=4
الترنيمة التانيه غير موجودة عندى


----------



## oesi no (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



samy1980 قال:


> بعد إذنكم أنا فعلا نفسى فى شريط صرخة قلبى للشماس أسامة سبيع


فيه شريط صرخة ابنى وفيه شريط صرخه ايمان 
هما دول الموجودين


----------



## zizo_a_86 (30 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

اى يا جماعة انا طلبت شريط فريق دافيد مع ابراهيم عياد مفيش حد رض عليا اى يا جماعة انا مسيحى زيكم صدقونى


----------



## stmarygirl (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

أنا عايزة شريط المس ايدينا لاسامة منير من فضلكم​


----------



## oesi no (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شريط ألمس ايدينا موجود فى المنتدى 
دورى عليه او اعملى بحث [اسم الشريط فى القسم هتلاقيه 
معلش مش قادر اساعدك 
الموقع عندى بخشه من خلال موقع تانى


----------



## zizo_a_86 (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

بجد حرام


----------



## oesi no (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ايه اللى حرام بالظبط ممكن اعرف 
الشريط اللى حضرتك طالبه مش عندنا هنرد نقولك ايه 
واصبر شويه احنا مش بننسا حد


----------



## basil (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا عايز شريطين للمرنمة فاديا بزى بصيغة mp3 وكواليتى عالية
1- هل تذوقت سلاماً .
2- قلبك ينبض حناناً .


----------



## ginajoojoo (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

اهلا بيك يا باسل معانا فى المنتدى..نورتنا
وجارى البحث عن طلبك من فريق عمل القسم 
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## oesi no (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شريط هل  تذوقت سلاما هتلاقيه فى المكتبه بتاعتى 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/1875598/a157ee8/sharing.html
شريط  قلبك ينبض حنانا 
هدورلك عليه ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



basil قال:


> انا عايز شريطين للمرنمة فاديا بزى بصيغة mp3 وكواليتى عالية
> 1- هل تذوقت سلاماً .
> 2- قلبك ينبض حناناً .



شريط قلبك ينبض حنانا لفاديا بزى من موقع copticnet.com بصيغة mp3
الوجه الاول
http://www.copticnet.com/Audio/Spiritual Songs/Fadia Bazy/Qalbak_Yanbod/Side_A_Qalbak_Yanbod.mp3

الوجه التانى
http://www.copticnet.com/Audio/Spiritual Songs/Fadia Bazy/Qalbak_Yanbod/Side_B_Qalbak_Yanbod.mp3

وهايحتاج منك 
 Username:   www.copticnet.com
 Password:  copticnet

سلام ونعمة​


----------



## cobcob (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*شريط " هل تذوقت سلاما"
بس مش mp3

http://www.4shared.com/dir/3436863/15eff080/__sharing.html*​


----------



## peter_1991 (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

dيا جماعة معلش محتاج منكم ترنيمة
mary did you know
و بشكركم جدا
:big35:​(نفسي أعرف إزاي أحط توقيع)


----------



## ginajoojoo (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ده لينك لترنيمة mary did you know
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25895
بس فيديو من تصميم اخونا bahy
وده لينك تانى للترنيمة "بردو فيديو"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1oHJR2g7Tw
وهنا هاتلاقى الترجمة بتاعة الترنيمة بالعربى
http://st-takla.org/Lyrics-Spiritua...-Kalemat_Heh-Waw-Yeh/Hal-Konty-Ta3lameen.html
واخيرا لينك للترنيمة مسموعة
http://hometown.aol.com/sweet3fawn/Page16.html​بالنسبة للتوقيع سوف يتم تفعيله تلقائيا لما عدد مشاركاتك يزيد
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## seaofsins (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

لو سمحتم محتاج منكم اكتر من ترنية حقيقى دوخت عليهم فى الانترنت
1- فى الخطية كنت اسود كان فى فيلم الانبا موسى الاسود
2-كنت عايز ترانيم فيلم القديسة مارينا الراهبة
3- الطلب الاخير ترنية فيلم القديسة رفقة واولادها 
وشكرا جدا


----------



## ginajoojoo (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*






اهلا بيك معانا وجارى البحث عن الترانيم المطلوبة​


----------



## seaofsins (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شكرا على الاستجابة السريعة


----------



## kiroooalex (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

عاوز ترنيمه محتاج لايدك يا ربى ساتر ميخايئل


----------



## ginajoojoo (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



kiroooalex قال:


> عاوز ترنيمه محتاج لايدك يا ربى ساتر ميخايئل



اهلا بيك يا كيرو معانا فى المنتدى
ودى ترنيمة محتاج لايدك ياربى لساتر ميخائيل
http://www.4shared.com/file/11138943/80dba7f4/___-_.html
نقلا عن العضو ابراهيم منير حنا من منتدانا 
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## seaofsins (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

الظاهر ان الترانيم اللى انا طلبتها مش موجودة فعلا لانى انا دوخت عليها شكرا على تعبكم وتعب محبتكم ارجو الرد


----------



## ginajoojoo (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

دى ترانيم فيلم القديسة مارينا الراهبة
ترنيمة عريانا خرجت
ساعات بتسمح بالتجارب
مين اللى يقدر

الترانيم سجلتها من الافلام لانى مالقتهاش على النت
فأرجو العذر ان كانت الترانيم مش بالكفاءة المطلوبة
وجارى رفع ترانيم فيلم القديسة رفقة
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## seaofsins (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

الحقيقة انا مش عارف اقولك ايه على تعبك ده لكن انا فعلا كان نفسى فى الترانيم ده وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## ginajoojoo (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ترانيم فيلم القديسة رفقة
ترنيمة الدم بينزف
ترنيمة قلبى ليك عطشان

الحقيقة معنديش فيلم الانبا موسى الاسود لكن هاحاول بردو
ولو فى اى حاجة تانية انا تحت امرك
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## seaofsins (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

كلمة شكر مش كفاية على المجهود الجميل ده وشكرا جدا على زوقك


----------



## ginajoojoo (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

مافيش داعى للشكر ابدا يا seaofsins احنا كلنا هنا اخوات
ولو تعرف لينك شغال لفيلم الانبا موسى انا ممكن احمله واجيبلك منه الترانيم لانى مالقتش اى لينك شغال للفيلم على النت
واهلا بيك فى منتدانا ونتمنى نشوف مشاركاتك معانا فى كل اقسام المنتدى​


----------



## seaofsins (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

الحقيقة انا معرفش لينك للفيلم شغال بس الترنيمة حلوة جدا انا عندى دى اس ال بسرعة عالية وعندى ترانيم كمان لو اى حد عايز حاجة منهم انا موجود وشكر مرة تانية


----------



## zizo_a_86 (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



oesi_no قال:


> ايه اللى حرام بالظبط ممكن اعرف
> الشريط اللى حضرتك طالبه مش عندنا هنرد نقولك ايه
> واصبر شويه احنا مش بننسا حد





سلام ليك يا استاذى المشرف و متزعلش يا باشا بس انا محتاج الشريط ده فعلا ولكن طلاما انا باتكلم مع اخواتى اعتقد ان محدش يزعل و على العموم متزعلش انا قصدى اضحك


----------



## oesi no (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



zizo_a_86 قال:


> سلام ليك يا استاذى المشرف و متزعلش يا باشا بس انا محتاج الشريط ده فعلا ولكن طلاما انا باتكلم مع اخواتى اعتقد ان محدش يزعل و على العموم متزعلش انا قصدى اضحك


انا مش زعلان ولا حاجه بس نصبر شويه وكل حاجه تتحل بأذن المسيح


----------



## sallyf (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

أنتوا نسيتوا و لا اية انا محتاجة ترنيمة مهما ضعفي امتلكني و ترنيمة مريم يا ابنة يواقيم


----------



## ginajoojoo (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



sallyf قال:


> أنتوا نسيتوا و لا اية انا محتاجة ترنيمة مهما ضعفي امتلكني و ترنيمة مريم يا ابنة يواقيم



ولا تزعلى ابدا ياسالى
انا لاقيت ترنيمة "مريم يا ابنة يواقيم" بس فلاش لكن جميل خالص هايعجبك
هنا
وجارى البحث عن ترنيمة مهما ضعفى امتلكنى بس ياريت توضحيلنا مين بيرنمها او فى شريط ايه
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## samehz (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شاركونا على موقع ترانيم لوفرز على الفيس بووك
حذفت الموضوع مسبقا هذا القسم للترانيم ياريت رجاء محبه توضح طريقة الاشتراك فى الموقع فى قسم المواقع 
oesi_no


----------



## sallyf (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ميرسي خالص يا جينا علي الاهتمام :new8::new8:


----------



## kang jun sang (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام السيد المسيح مع الجميع
كنت عايز ترنيمة نحن معلن حضور يسوع(نشدوا مجدا للرب الالة)
هى موجودة فى شريط الى العمق لفريق الحياة الافضل
سلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام​


----------



## kang jun sang (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

اسف اسمها نحن نعلن حضور يسوع


----------



## aror (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

أنا عايزة ترنيمة دي ايديك محاوطاني.. ليديا شديد .. ياريت تساعدوني فيها وربنا يباركك خدمتكم


----------



## zizo_a_86 (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

طيب لو سمحتم يا جماعة انا طالب ترانيم العدرا اللى بتيجى على قناة اغابى يا ريت الاقيها عندكم


----------



## sameh_ana (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام الرب ليكى فى كل حين
شكرا لتعبك دايما فى الترانيم
انا محتاج ترنيمة بس مش متاكد من اسمها
اسمها اى نفس ذاقت حبك
اللى فيها مقطع فى اخرها بيقول تائهين فى برارى وشقوق
نفسى الاقيها 
وشكرا لتعبك مرة تانية


----------



## ginajoojoo (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



sameh_ana قال:


> سلام الرب ليكى فى كل حين
> شكرا لتعبك دايما فى الترانيم
> انا محتاج ترنيمة بس مش متاكد من اسمها
> اسمها اى نفس ذاقت حبك
> ...



سلام ونعمة يا سامح واهلا بيك معانا فى المنتدى 
ترنيمة اى نفس ذاقت حبك للمرنم ضياء صبرى
هنا
ودى كلماتها
هنا​


----------



## ginajoojoo (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



aror قال:


> أنا عايزة ترنيمة دي ايديك محاوطاني.. ليديا شديد .. ياريت تساعدوني فيها وربنا يباركك خدمتكم



اهلا بيكى يا aror معانا فى المنتدى
الترنيمة اللى انتى طالباها فى البوم جديد اسمه حبيتنا للمرنمة ليديا شديد والمرنم هانى نبيل...الالبوم مش عندى ودورت عليه على النت مالقتهوش
وباذن ربنا لو لاقيته هانزله على طول هنا فى المنتدى....سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



zizo_a_86 قال:


> طيب لو سمحتم يا جماعة انا طالب ترانيم العدرا اللى بتيجى على قناة اغابى يا ريت الاقيها عندكم



طيب يا زيزو ممكن تقولنا الترانيم اسمهم ايه او مين اللى بيرنم عشان نقدر نساعدك
عشان انا ماعنديش قناة اغابى وعلى العموم فى ترانيم كتيير للسيدة العذراء هنا فى المنتدى هاتلاقيها هنا
ترانيم للسيدة العذراء​


----------



## basom (10 أغسطس 2007)

*new_basom*

من فضلكم عاوز ترانيم شريط رحلة غربتي لفريق قيثارة داود ضروووووووووووووووووووووووووري جدا


----------



## oesi no (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شريط رحلة غربه الشريط الاول لفريق قيثارة داود http://www.4shared.com/dir/3512061/cb0cd786/__sharing.html رفع خصيصا لاجل الطلب هذا  سلام ونعمه​


----------



## drlolo82 (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام ونعمة

شكرا علي مجهوداتكم

كنا بنعمل مسرحية ومحتاجين ترنيمة تناسب غسل ارجل التلاميذ

ممكن سيادتكم تقتروحوا ترانيم كويسة مناسبة مع روابطها ولكم جزيل الشكر

سلام


----------



## herooo (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اى حد عايز اى ترنيمة يطلبها وانا اجبهاله*

:t23::t23::big31:





cobcob قال:


> الترنيمة موجودة فى شريط "ايمانى اكيد" - كورال مريم -
> كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم بدرياس - عين شمس
> 
> الشريط موجود عندى بس للأسف انا مش قادرة احول الشرايط اللى عندى للكومبيوتر عشان مشغولة أوى
> بس لو قدرت اتصرف هابعتها ان شاء الله​


----------



## psych0 (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا نفسى فى ترنيمتين واحدة اسمها (زى ما علمنى يسوع) لمارمينا شبرا و واحدة اسمها (ربى يسوع يا نور العلم) بس معرفش بتاعت مين
شكرا


----------



## cobcob (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اى حد عايز اى ترنيمة يطلبها وانا اجبهاله*



herooo قال:


> :t23::t23::big31:



*أنا اسفة جدا يا هيرو
انا عارفة انك عاوز الترانيم دى
بس انا باحاول احول الشرايط والصوت بيطلع وحش اوى
وجارى المحاولة*​


----------



## cobcob (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*


psych0 قال:



			انا نفسى فى ترنيمتين واحدة اسمها (زى ما علمنى يسوع) لمارمينا شبرا و واحدة اسمها (ربى يسوع يا نور العلم) بس معرفش بتاعت مين
شكرا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ترنيمة "ربى يسوع يا نور العالم" - شريط (منقوش فى كفك)

http://www.4shared.com/file/21189553/d1393e46/____.html​*​


----------



## psych0 (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*شكرا شكرا cobcob*


----------



## peterrafek (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## zizo_a_86 (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



ginajoojoo قال:


> طيب يا زيزو ممكن تقولنا الترانيم اسمهم ايه او مين اللى بيرنم عشان نقدر نساعدك
> عشان انا ماعنديش قناة اغابى وعلى العموم فى ترانيم كتيير للسيدة العذراء هنا فى المنتدى هاتلاقيها هنا
> ترانيم للسيدة العذراء​




اشكرك كتييييييييييييييييير يا ginajoojoo


----------



## red_pansy (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام :smil12:من فضلك (cobcob) بجد احنا عايزين شريط (ايمانى اكيد) لان ترانيمة حلوة وبالذات ترنيمة (بظهورك يصبح صبح جميل)  وربنا يباركك


----------



## sallyf (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

هاي يا جماعة لو سمحتوا انا عاوزة ترنيمة للعدرا بس مش عارفة اسمها هي بتقول (طوباكي يا مريم يا ام النور يا قبة موسي شورية هارون) انا محتجاها ضروري:t39:


----------



## red_pansy (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

sallyf الترنيمة اللى محتاجها هى (طوباكى يا مريم ياعصا هارون   يا قبة موسى وشورية هارون) انا ممكن اكتبلك كلماتها واقولك على مكانها فى الشريط بس بعد لحظات


----------



## sallyf (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شكرا يا red pansy يا ريت تجد لينك للترنيمة و تبعتهولي :94:


----------



## red_pansy (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

القرار
            (طوباكى يا مريم يا عصا هرون........... ياقبة موسى وشورية هارون)
1)مجدك يامريم ارقى من السما..... ولدت لنا المخلص واعطاك كل بهاء
2)مجدك يامريم فاق السمائيين.......عليت على الشاروبيم وايضا على السيرافيم
3)مجدك يامريم سامى فى العلا....... لانك عرش الالة جاء واعطانا الفداء
4)مجدك يامريم يضىء عبر الاجيال...... انت السما الثانية ام اللة الديان

              معلش دى الكلمات وعلى فكرة الترنيمة نفسها انا نزلتها من النت  والمشكلة انا مش بعرف انزل روابط ترانيم بس ها حاول ولو تعرفى دة قوليلى


----------



## sallyf (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

طيب قول لي الموقع


----------



## cobcob (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



red_pansy قال:


> سلام :smil12:من فضلك (cobcob) بجد احنا عايزين شريط (ايمانى اكيد) لان ترانيمة حلوة وبالذات ترنيمة (بظهورك يصبح صبح جميل)  وربنا يباركك



بجد انا لسه باحاول احول الشرايط للكومبيوتر بس المشكلة فى جودة الصوت ياريت لو د يعرف يساعدنى ويقولى على طريقة احول بيها من الكاسيت للكومبيوتر ويفضل الصوت واضح 
ياريت تصبروا عليا شوية وان شاء الله هالاقى حل
انا هارفع ترنيمة بظهورك يظهر صبح جميل بس من شريط (فى مدينة اسكندرية) لفريق ترينتى


----------



## red_pansy (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

لو سمحتوا انا عايزة اعرف حاجة انا كتبت ترنيمة بس اترفض ارسالها ممكن اعرف لية ياريت cobcob  ترد


----------



## red_pansy (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شوفى ياsallyfانت ابحثى فى (google) عن اجزاء نغمات العدرا لبولس ملاك وانت هتلاقيها فى جزء منهم


----------



## red_pansy (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

http://christianism.us/records/    دة موقع الترنيم وربنا يوفقك


----------



## oesi no (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

الترنيمة المطلوبه يا سالى هتلاقيها فى ترانيم السيدة العذراء الموضوع النتثبت  ان مكنش فى الصفحه الاولى تبقا التانيه 
سلام ونعمه


----------



## red_pansy (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

واختارى شرائط ترانيم  ويبقى ردى عليا لما تلاقيها


----------



## sallyf (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شكرا خالص علي الاهتمام انا لقيت الترنيمة ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## koko_nana (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

كنت طلبت شريط يايسوع انت الفادى للمرنمة فايزة ناثان عشان دورت عليه على النت كتيييييير ومش لاقيتة لو ممكن تدورلى عليه انا نفسى اوى اسمعة
وربنا يعوض محبتكم


----------



## zizo_a_86 (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن يا جماعة لو سمحتم ترنيمة مجد مريم يتعظم لابراهيم عياد و معلش هتقل عليكم يا ريت كمان ترنيمة فى كنيستك بالزتون لابراهيم عياد


----------



## bokla (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

بليز نفسى فى ترنيمة يا مريم البكر  بصوت الشماس بولس ملاك
الترنيمة دى فى شريط ياللا اظهرى


----------



## sousanmina (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا باراسلكم الان من امريكا قبل سفري سمعت شريط كنوز و عجبني جدا فلو سمحت لويقدر احد ان يعثر لي عليه خاصا الجزء الي فيه ترنيمة احلى ساعات لاني حاولت ان اعثر عليه هنا في امريكا ولم اجده


----------



## taxi30 (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

لو سمحتوا انا عايز ترنيمة خارج اسوارك يا اورشليم لهايدى منتصر وربنا يعوضكوا تعب محبتكوا :yahoo:


----------



## cobcob (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



sousanmina قال:


> انا باراسلكم الان من امريكا قبل سفري سمعت شريط كنوز و عجبني جدا فلو سمحت لويقدر احد ان يعثر لي عليه خاصا الجزء الي فيه ترنيمة احلى ساعات لاني حاولت ان اعثر عليه هنا في امريكا ولم اجده





*شريط (كنوز)- الجز الثانى - كنيسة السيدة العذراء - درياس

http://www.4shared.com/dir/3536968/48a3909a/_2sharing.html

موجود فيه ترنيمة (أحلى ساعات)
الشريط عبارة عن اجزاء من ترانيم التراث 

الجزء الاول كمان عندى لو عايزه قولى وانا هارفعه*​


----------



## red_pansy (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

http://rapidshare.com/files/1235659/07_Track_7.mp 3.html)   دة لينك ترنيمه خارج اسوارك يا اورشليم   حاول تنزلها


----------



## oesi no (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



taxi30 قال:


> لو سمحتوا انا عايز ترنيمة خارج اسوارك يا اورشليم لهايدى منتصر وربنا يعوضكوا تعب محبتكوا :yahoo:


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14598


----------



## oesi no (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



bokla قال:


> بليز نفسى فى ترنيمة يا مريم البكر  بصوت الشماس بولس ملاك
> الترنيمة دى فى شريط ياللا اظهرى


 الشريط كله هتلاقيه على الموقع ده 
وشرايط تانيه كمان 
http://christianism.us/records/


----------



## oesi no (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



zizo_a_86 قال:


> ممكن يا جماعة لو سمحتم ترنيمة مجد مريم يتعظم لابراهيم عياد و معلش هتقل عليكم يا ريت كمان ترنيمة فى كنيستك بالزتون لابراهيم عياد


الترنيمتين موجودين فى شريط 
مجد مريم لابن الشماس ابراهيم عياد 
واسمه انطون 
هتلاقيهم فى موضوع ترانيم السيدة العزراء خلال دقايق وهبعتلك اللينك هن ا


----------



## oesi no (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شريط مجد مريم 
للشماس انطون ابراهيم عياد 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/3539230/6f39135a/__sharing.html


----------



## bokla (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

merci wa rabama ya3wadak


----------



## zizo_a_86 (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن ترنيمة انت الشفيع الاكرم لابراهيم عياد


----------



## رومانتيك (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

بعد اذنك فى ترنيمه هامووووووووووووووووت عليها 
اسمها ريشه طايرة 
للاسف انا معرفش اسم المرنمه 
بس هى ف شريط ومجموعه اللى بيرنمو 
بس الترنيمه دى 
واحده بس اللى بترنمها 

هااتعبك معلش لانى دورت ليها كتير جدا ​


----------



## oesi no (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



zizo_a_86 قال:


> ممكن ترنيمة انت الشفيع الاكرم لابراهيم عياد



الترنيمة هتلاقيها هنا 
http://www.copticnet.com/Spiritual Songs Mix.htm
هتلاقيها تحت شويه 
 بتحتاج اسم وباسورد 
www.copticnet.com
والباسورد 
copticnet ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



رومانتيك قال:


> بعد اذنك فى ترنيمه هامووووووووووووووووت عليها
> اسمها ريشه طايرة
> للاسف انا معرفش اسم المرنمه
> بس هى ف شريط ومجموعه اللى بيرنمو
> ...



ترنيمة كأنى ريشة طايرة​


----------



## oesi no (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شريط ريشه طايرة كامل  موجود على موقع  كوبتك نت 
www.copticnet.com
لفريق سانت دميانه 
سلام ونعمه


----------



## red_pansy (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

هــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاى  ممكن من فضلكم أنا عايزه  ترنيمة  (عالم ضعفى )  لأبونا يوسف أسعد   ربنا يخليكوا                         :36_33_7:


----------



## kety22 (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

:smil12:انا عايزة ترنيمة اوينى يا رب فى ضعفي حسسنى ان انا غالب بيك:smil13:


----------



## kety22 (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

معلش ياجماعة ترنيمة قوينى يا رب


----------



## مينا سلامه ابراهيم يونان (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا عاوز ترنيمه بتاعه فيلم امنا ايريني اسمها نهايه طاريق بدابه طاريق لو سمحتو


----------



## ginajoojoo (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



مينا سلامه ابراهيم يونان قال:


> انا عاوز ترنيمه بتاعه فيلم امنا ايريني اسمها نهايه طاريق بدابه طاريق لو سمحتو



سلام ونعمة 
 ترنيمة نهاية الطريق للمرنمة مريم شوقى من فيلم فخر الرهبنة عن حياة امنا تماف ايرينى
بس الحقيقة يا مينا انا سجلتها من الفيلم لانى مالقتهاش والتسجيل صوته معقول جدا باذن ربنا هاتعجبك

ترنيمة نهاية الطريق​


----------



## crazy_girl (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

نفسي فى ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضامة ولادها بجد بحبها جدا
والرابط اللى موجود فى المنتدى هنا مش بيفتح معايا
ياريت حد يساعدنى


----------



## ginajoojoo (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

اتفضلى الترنيمة يا اخف دم فى المنتدى
ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضامة ولادها
انتى تؤمرى​


----------



## crazy_girl (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

بجد مش عارفة اشكرك ازاى
وميرسي جدا على الترنيمة


----------



## مينا سلامه ابراهيم يونان (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ميرسي يا جينا علي الترنيمه ومش عارف ايه السرعه ي كا ليكي عندي ترنيمه شوفي انت عاوزه ترنيمه ايه وانا ادورلك عليها بس انا مش سريع زيك وميرسي يا جيناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## bahy (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شكرا على الترانيم الرائعه دى كلها و انا كان عندى طلب و ارجو وجود حل و رد سريع

انا كنت عامل فيلم يحكى قصة حياة العدرا موجود فى قسم المرئيات بس مش حياتها كاملة

و كنت عايز اعمل جزء تانى للفلم لباقى حياتها

و كنت عايز ترانيم بتتكلم عن الجزء ده

يعنى عايز ترانيم عن : موتها و صعودها و رؤية توما لها و ظهورها للتلاميذ

ارجو الاهتمام و الرد السريع


----------



## mena samir (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا محتاج شريط اسمه دموع البابا لفريق سانت ماريا ساعدونى لو سمحتم .............ربنا يباركم


----------



## sallyf (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا عندي الشريط علي الكمبيوتر بس مش عارفة ارفعة


----------



## taxi30 (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

لو سمحتوا انا سمعت ترنيمة لكورال مش عارف اسمه والترنيمة بتتكلم عن ام النور والترنيمة بتقول                تى بارثينوس يا ام ايسوس      ده كل اللى اعرفه منها ياريت لو حد يقدر يبعتهاى وربنا يعوضكوا انا عارف انى بتعبكوا معايا بطلباتى الكثيرة ربنا يعوضكوا ويبارك حياتكوا :t32:


----------



## sallyf (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

الترنيمة اسمها مريم يا ابنة يواقيم و هي معاي بس مش باعرف ارفعها


----------



## جمرا (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ياريت تبعتولى اى ترانيم فورا:66:جمرا


----------



## samora (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا كنت عايز ترنيمة جدو كيرلس هى موجودة هنا فى المنتدى بس مش بتنزل ياريت اى حد يجبلى الترنيمة دى


----------



## ginajoojoo (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



samora قال:


> انا كنت عايز ترنيمة جدو كيرلس هى موجودة هنا فى المنتدى بس مش بتنزل ياريت اى حد يجبلى الترنيمة دى



سلام ونعمة
الترنيمة موجوده فى اللينك ده وشغالة تمام
ترنيمة جدو كيرلس​


----------



## ginajoojoo (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



taxi30 قال:


> لو سمحتوا انا سمعت ترنيمة لكورال مش عارف اسمه والترنيمة بتتكلم عن ام النور والترنيمة بتقول                تى بارثينوس يا ام ايسوس      ده كل اللى اعرفه منها ياريت لو حد يقدر يبعتهاى وربنا يعوضكوا انا عارف انى بتعبكوا معايا بطلباتى الكثيرة ربنا يعوضكوا ويبارك حياتكوا :t32:



الترنيمة اسمها مريم يا ابنة يواقيم
وتقدر تحملها  من هنا​


----------



## ginajoojoo (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



جمرا قال:


> ياريت تبعتولى اى ترانيم فورا:66:جمرا



اهلا بيكى معانا يا جمرا ..ياريت تحددى انتى عايزة ترانيم ايه بالظبط وباذن ربنا نحاول نجبهالك...سلام ونعمة​


----------



## samora (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

الف مليوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون شكر ليك بجد شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## samora (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا ليا كمان طلب ممكن  بقيت الشريط بتاع جدو كيرلس


----------



## ginajoojoo (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



samora قال:


> انا ليا كمان طلب ممكن  بقيت الشريط بتاع جدو كيرلس



لا شكر على واجب يا سمورا وجارى رفع الشريط كله
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## crazy_girl (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن لو سمحتوا ترنيمة مش بالكلام بس يكون اللينك شغال ياريت ممكن؟


----------



## ginajoojoo (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



crazy_girl قال:


> ممكن لو سمحتوا ترنيمة مش بالكلام بس يكون اللينك شغال ياريت ممكن؟



طبعا ممكن ....اتفضلى 
ترنيمة مش بالكلام القلب يطلع للسما
اللينك منقول للامانة​


----------



## taxi30 (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

بجد انا مش عارف اقول ايه بجد متشكر قوى وربنا يعوضكوا ويبارك حياتكوا


----------



## taxi30 (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

:smil12:بجد انا مش عارف اقول ايه بجد متشكر قوى وربنا يعوضكوا ويبارك حياتكوا


----------



## psych0 (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا عايز ترنيمة اسمها (يسوع قالى انا حارسك) بس مش عارف بتاعت مين...شكرا


----------



## taxi30 (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا نزلت ترنيمة مريم يا ابنة يواقيم بس  للاسف ما اشتغلتش عندى يا ريت حد يبعتهالى بس تكون شغالة ومعلش انا عارف انى بتعبكوا :a82:


----------



## K A T Y (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*ممكن حد يرفعلي ترنيمة (ضيقتي بتزيد) للمرنم ساتر ميخائيل محتاجاها ضروري*​


----------



## K A T Y (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

_*لو سمحتوا لو حد عنده شريط (اب حنون) للمرنم بولس ملاك محتاجاه قوي*_

_*معلش هتعبكم معايا*_​


----------



## cobcob (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



psych0 قال:


> انا عايز ترنيمة اسمها (يسوع قالى انا حارسك) بس مش عارف بتاعت مين...شكرا




*ترنيمة "يسوع قاللى انا حارسك"
من شريط (حضن ايديك) فريق (قلب داود)


http://www.4shared.com/file/22361242/bcce040c/__online.html​*​


----------



## جيجي ع (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام ومحبه لجميعكم 
ارجوكم انا محتاجه ترنيمة *" أيها الفخارى الأعظم "** انا مش قادره اقولكم انا محتجاها اد ايه الترنيمه دى غيرت فيا حاجات كتيره اوووووووووووووى نفسى اسمعها طول اليوم بس للأسف انا معرفش هى فى شريط ايه ولا مين اللى بيرنمها 
ولو هتقل عليكوا انا محتاجه ترنيمه تانيه بس كليب بتيجى على اغابى اسمها " إختبرتنى الهى وعرفت داخلى " انا محتجاها كليب او سوند 
معلش انا طولت عليكم وتعبتكم معايا بس ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم 
اختكم فى المسيح 
بنت الملك
جيجي ع*


----------



## psych0 (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*الف الف شكر يا cobcob*


----------



## جيجي ع (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ارجوكم ردوا عليا فى اسرع وقت انا محتاجه ترنيمتين " ايها الفخارى الاعظم - اختبرتنى الهى وعرفت داخلى " 
انا اسفه انا تعباكوا معايا بس رجاء محبه طلبى يستحوذ على اهتمامكم 
الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## ginajoojoo (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



جيجي ع قال:


> ارجوكم ردوا عليا فى اسرع وقت انا محتاجه ترنيمتين " ايها الفخارى الاعظم - اختبرتنى الهى وعرفت داخلى "
> انا اسفه انا تعباكوا معايا بس رجاء محبه طلبى يستحوذ على اهتمامكم
> الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم



اتفضلى يا جيجى ترنيمة ايها الفخارى الاعظم للمرنم ماهر فايز من شريط قولو للصديق خير
http://www.4shared.com/file/19256699/418c9c0/A04___.html
هاتلاقى باقى الشريط فى الموضوع المثبت لترانيم ماهر فايز
وبالنسبة لترنيمة اختبرتنى الهى لفريق دافيد لكن انا مالقتهاش بس هاحاول مرة تانية
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## جيجي ع (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا مش عارفه اشكركم ازااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى انا مقدرش اقول غير ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم ويزيدكم نعمه وبركه
مرسييييييييييييييي اوووووووووووووووووووووى يا ginajoojoo
ماتتخيلوشانا كنت محتاجاها اد ايه
صلوا من اجلى 
بنت الملك
ججيجي


----------



## ginajoojoo (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



K A T Y قال:


> _*لو سمحتوا لو حد عنده شريط (اب حنون) للمرنم بولس ملاك محتاجاه قوي*_
> 
> _*معلش هتعبكم معايا*_​



اتفضلى يا كاتى ..شريط اب حنون للشماس بولس ملاك
الوجه الاول
الوجه التانى
وهايحتاج منك 
Username:   www.copticnet.com
 Password:  copticnet

وبالنسبة لترنيمة ساتر ميخائيل انا مالقتهاش بس اللينك ده فيه ترانيم كتيير لساتر ميخائيل ولو مالقتيش الترنيمة اللى انتى عايزاها ممكن تطلبيها من صاحب الموضوع لانه عنده ترانيم تانية كتيير 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24805&page=2​سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



taxi30 قال:


> انا نزلت ترنيمة مريم يا ابنة يواقيم بس  للاسف ما اشتغلتش عندى يا ريت حد يبعتهالى بس تكون شغالة ومعلش انا عارف انى بتعبكوا :a82:



مفيش تعب ولا حاجة ...اتفضل الترنيمة ساوند بس مش فلاش
ترنيمة مريم يا ابنة يواقيم
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## cobcob (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



جيجي ع قال:


> ارجوكم ردوا عليا فى اسرع وقت انا محتاجه ترنيمتين " ايها الفخارى الاعظم - اختبرتنى الهى وعرفت داخلى "
> انا اسفه انا تعباكوا معايا بس رجاء محبه طلبى يستحوذ على اهتمامكم
> الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم





*ترنيمة "اختبرتنى الهى" - فريق دافيد
أداء : مونيكا جورج كيرلس

http://www.4shared.com/file/22367755/18113dd9/__online.html

الترنيمة موجودة عندى بلحن تانى لو عايزاها ارفعهالك*​


----------



## sallyf (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

لو سمحتوا يا جماعة انا عاوزة ترنيمة بس مش عارفة اسمها بالضبط هي بتقول " أنا نجم حلو منور عالي فوق مزود صغير" ياريت عاوزاها ضروووووووووووووورررييييييييييي    :new8:


----------



## جيجي ع (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



cobcob قال:


> *ترنيمة "اختبرتنى الهى" - فريق دافيد
> أداء : مونيكا جورج كيرلس
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/22367755/18113dd9/__online.html
> ...



مرسييييييييييييييييييييييي اووووووووووووووووووووووووووى يا cobcob ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ولو مافيهاش تعب ياريت تبعتلى الترنيمه اللى عندك باللحن التانى
بنت الملك:new5:
جيجي


----------



## جيجي ع (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ياجماعه انا عايزه اطلب منكم طلب رزل اوووووووووووى انا عارفه بس ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم 
فيه ترنيمه جميله اوى فى شريط هو ابويا للمرنم هانى رومانى الترنيمه بتقول مال إلي وسمع صراخى الترنيمه دى حكايه جميله اوى وانا كان نفسى اكتبها للإجتماعات عندنا فى الكنيسه بس للاسف فيه بيت مش عارفه اسمع كلماته كويس فلو حد عارف الترنيمه ديه رجاء محبه من اجل المسيح يكتبلى كلمات الجزء اللى انا مش سمعاه كويس انا هكتبلكوا كلمات البيت والجزء اللى مش عرفاه هاحطه بين اقواس
ياما شعرت بإنى وحيد                  وإن خلاصى مناله بعيد 
سمع الفادى انينى فيا                 (                             )
انا اسفه اوووووووووووووووى انا طولت عليكوا جدا
بنت الملك :new5:
جيجي


----------



## جيجي ع (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



جيجي ع قال:


> ياجماعه انا عايزه اطلب منكم طلب رزل اوووووووووووى انا عارفه بس ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم
> فيه ترنيمه جميله اوى فى شريط هو ابويا للمرنم هانى رومانى الترنيمه بتقول مال إلي وسمع صراخى الترنيمه دى حكايه جميله اوى وانا كان نفسى اكتبها للإجتماعات عندنا فى الكنيسه بس للاسف فيه بيت مش عارفه اسمع كلماته كويس فلو حد عارف الترنيمه ديه رجاء محبه من اجل المسيح يكتبلى كلمات الجزء اللى انا مش سمعاه كويس انا هكتبلكوا كلمات البيت والجزء اللى مش عرفاه هاحطه بين اقواس
> ياما شعرت بإنى وحيد                  وإن خلاصى مناله بعيد
> سمع الفادى انينى فيا                 ( ............................ )
> ...



[CENTER]ارجوكم ردوا علي[/CENTER]ا


----------



## albear (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا نفسي في ترانيم إنجليزى


----------



## cobcob (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



albear قال:


> انا نفسي في ترانيم إنجليزى




*دى مجموعة ترانيم معروفة مترجمة انجليزى

http://www.4shared.com/dir/3623026/488ce83a/_sharing.html*​


----------



## sondos_m2006 (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*عايزة ترنيمة اطفال بتقول اصحابى ناموا بليل و عنيك عليا سهرانة و ياريت بسرعة من فضلكم*


----------



## mira2010 (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا كنت عايزة ترنيمة اسمها (ياللى لمست النعش بايدك) بتاع المرنمة (مريم بطرس)
ممكن الاقيها هنا؟؟؟*​*


----------



## cobcob (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



sondos_m2006 قال:


> *عايزة ترنيمة اطفال بتقول اصحابى ناموا بليل و عنيك عليا سهرانة و ياريت بسرعة من فضلكم*


*

على فكرة دى مش ترنمية اطفال خالص


ترنيمة "بتفهمنى" من شريط "يا رب ارحم" -الحياة الافضل- ترانيم شرقية

http://www.4shared.com/dir/3216579/48600bf1/__sharing.html*​


----------



## جيجي ع (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



جيجي ع قال:


> ياجماعه انا عايزه اطلب منكم طلب رزل اوووووووووووى انا عارفه بس ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم
> فيه ترنيمه جميله اوى فى شريط هو ابويا للمرنم هانى رومانى الترنيمه بتقول مال إلي وسمع صراخى الترنيمه دى حكايه جميله اوى وانا كان نفسى اكتبها للإجتماعات عندنا فى الكنيسه بس للاسف فيه بيت مش عارفه اسمع كلماته كويس فلو حد عارف الترنيمه ديه رجاء محبه من اجل المسيح يكتبلى كلمات الجزء اللى انا مش سمعاه كويس انا هكتبلكوا كلمات البيت والجزء اللى مش عرفاه هاحطه بين اقواس
> *ياما شعرت بإنى وحيد                  وإن خلاصى مناله بعيد
> سمع الفادى انينى فيا                 ( ---------------------)*
> ...


----------



## جيجي ع (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ارجووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووكم 
ياجماعة حد يرد على الطلب اللى طلبته انا عارفه انى بتقل عليكم بس ربنا يعلم انا محتاجه
 الترنيمه دى اد ايه انا بس عايزه الكلمات اللى انا سايبه مكانها فاضى بين الاقواس 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم
:new5: بنت الملك :new5:
    جيحي


----------



## cobcob (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



mira2010 قال:


> انا كنت عايزة ترنيمة اسمها (ياللى لمست النعش بايدك) بتاع المرنمة (مريم بطرس)
> ممكن الاقيها هنا؟؟؟




*ترنيمة (ياللى لمست النعش بايدك) شريط (ماتعولش الهم) - مريم بطرس

http://www.4shared.com/dir/3629751/f35b1dbf/__-__.html

على فكرة انا بحب الترنيمة دى
كلماتها رائعة*​


----------



## oesi no (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



جيجي ع قال:


> ارجووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووكم
> ياجماعة حد يرد على الطلب اللى طلبته انا عارفه انى بتقل عليكم بس ربنا يعلم انا محتاجه
> الترنيمه دى اد ايه انا بس عايزه الكلمات اللى انا سايبه مكانها فاضى بين الاقواس
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم
> ...


انزل الترنيمة الاول وهبقا ارد عليكى 
سلام ونعمه


----------



## oesi no (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*ياما شعرت بإنى وحيد                  وإن خلاصى مناله بعيد 
سمع الفادى انينى فيا                 ( خبى على فتيلتى المطفيه )*


----------



## vevo (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا نفسي لو اي حد يعرف يجيب شرايط او ترانيم لفريق Better Life.
انا عرفه انه صعب بس بجد الترانيم حلوه اوي.
وربنا يبارك فيكم ويعوضكم تعب محبتكم.


----------



## ginajoojoo (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



vevo قال:


> انا نفسي لو اي حد يعرف يجيب شرايط او ترانيم لفريق Better Life.
> انا عرفه انه صعب بس بجد الترانيم حلوه اوي.
> وربنا يبارك فيكم ويعوضكم تعب محبتكم.



سلام ونعمة يا فيفو
هاتلاقى حوالى 12 شريط لفريق الحياة الافضل فى مكتبة العضوة المباركة cobcob ....وده اللينك بتاعها
http://www.4shared.com/dir/1704774/656ec283/sharing.html​


----------



## sameh moon (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام المسيح
ممكن الفيلم الاجنبى اللى بادء بسفر التكوين الى موسى النبى
وشكرا على تعبك والله يعوضك
اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ginajoojoo (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



sameh moon قال:


> سلام المسيح
> ممكن الفيلم الاجنبى اللى بادء بسفر التكوين الى موسى النبى
> وشكرا على تعبك والله يعوضك
> اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



سلام ونعمة يا سامح ..تقدر تطلب الافلام فى قسم المرئيات بالمنتدى
وباذن ربنا لو لاقيت الفيلم هاجيبلك اللينك فى قسم المرئيات​


----------



## جيجي ع (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



oesi_no قال:


> *ياما شعرت بإنى وحيد                  وإن خلاصى مناله بعيد
> سمع الفادى انينى فيا                 ( خبى على فتيلتى المطفيه )*


مرســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى اوووووووووووووووووى ربنا يبارك فيك ويعوض تعب محبتك بجد مش عارفه اشكرك ازاى
  بنت الملك
:new5:جيجي:new5:


----------



## wael_samy1 (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*سلام ونعمة ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح
اولاً بشكر المشرف الغالى 
على تعبة فى رفع وتلبية طلبات الاعضاء
وبجد منتدى متميز
انا كان ليا طلب صغر 
وهو شريط نغمات ابى سيفين للشماس بولس ملاك
لان الموضوع الى موجد فية الروابط بتعتو مش شغالة
و ربنا يعوضكم فى اورشليم السمائية​*


----------



## cobcob (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



vevo قال:


> انا نفسي لو اي حد يعرف يجيب شرايط او ترانيم لفريق Better Life.
> انا عرفه انه صعب بس بجد الترانيم حلوه اوي.
> وربنا يبارك فيكم ويعوضكم تعب محبتكم.




*فى مجموعة ترانيم موجودة عندى غير اللى موجودين فى المكتبة كمان
بس لازم تحدد الترانيم أو الشرايط اللى انت عاوزها
عشان دول اكتر من 20 شريط*​


----------



## koko_nana (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يا جماعة انا كنت طلبت شريط يايسوع انت الفادى للمرنمة فايزة ناثان عشان دورت عليه على النت كتيييييير ومش لاقيتة لو ممكن تدورلى عليه انا نفسى اوى اسمعة
انتوا نسيتونى ولا طنشطوا
وربنا يعوض محبتكم وكل سنة وانتم طيبين ويارب بركات عيد ام النور تكون معاكم جميعا


----------



## rammrommm (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام
انا محتاج مجموعة الترانيم الخاصة بـ القمص / أبونا يوسف أسعد
وشاكر لمجهودكم


----------



## oesi no (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



wael_samy1 قال:


> *سلام ونعمة ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح​*
> *اولاً بشكر المشرف الغالى *
> *على تعبة فى رفع وتلبية طلبات الاعضاء*
> *وبجد منتدى متميز*
> ...


ميرسى على كلامك الحلو 
الموقع اللى مرفوع عليه الشريط تم تعديله من قبل العضوة ginagogo
سلام ونعمه​


----------



## ginajoojoo (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



rammrommm قال:


> سلام
> انا محتاج مجموعة الترانيم الخاصة بـ القمص / أبونا يوسف أسعد
> وشاكر لمجهودكم



دى مجموعة ترانيم لابونا يوسف اسعد
وفيها كمان مجموعة لترانيم الاطفال..وجارى اضافات للمجموعة
ترانيم ابونا يوسف اسعد​


----------



## taxi30 (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

لو سمحتوا انا عارف انى بتقل عليكوا بطلباتى فيه ترنيمة للبابا كيرلس  مش متاكد من اسمها بس بيتهيالى اسمها بيقولوا انى هموت لو سمحتوا انا محتاجها ضرورى وربنا يعوصكوا


----------



## جيجي ع (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام ومحبه
سلامى لجميع اعضاء المنتدى والمشرفين وكل سنه وانتم طيبين بمناسبة عيد ام النور مريم 
انا كنت عايزه استفسر عن حاجه واتمنى ان اجد اجابة وحل انا كل الترانيم اللى انتوا بتبعتوها وبحملها من هنا مابتشتغلش إلا لو النت شغال هل فيه حل تانى يخليها تشتغل لو مافيش نت 
بنت المــــــــلك
:new5:جيجي:new5:


----------



## AMIR_NABIL (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*نفسى يبقى عندى شريط ياجراح المسيح لفاديا بذى وخصوصا ترنيمه ياربنا القدوس ويبقى كتر الف خيرك على ذوقك دة--------------AAAA ​*


----------



## ginajoojoo (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



AMIR_NABIL قال:


> *نفسى يبقى عندى شريط ياجراح المسيح لفاديا بذى وخصوصا ترنيمه ياربنا القدوس ويبقى كتر الف خيرك على ذوقك دة--------------AAAA ​*



البوم يا جراح المسيح
الوجه الاول
الوجه التانى
وهايطلب منك
Username:   www.copticnet.com
Password:  copticnet​


----------



## kety22 (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

:smil13::smil13::scenic:انا نفسي في ترنيمة امسك يا رب ايدى ومالى سوال وايها الصامت تكلم و يلا يا مناهرى  وشكرا :scenic:
:smil13::smil13:


----------



## ginajoojoo (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



kety22 قال:


> :smil13::smil13::scenic:انا نفسي في ترنيمة امسك يا رب ايدى ومالى سوال وايها الصامت تكلم و يلا يا مناهرى  وشكرا :scenic:
> :smil13::smil13:



ترنيمة امسك يارب ايدى
ترنيمة مالى سواك
ترنيمة ايها الصامت تكلم
ترنيمة يلا يا مناهرى​


----------



## dovi2010 (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*انا عايز ترنيمة كذبوا *


----------



## MENA.SOBHY2007 (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*نفسى فى شريط للعدرا جميل اسمه "ياللاه اظهرى" ل بولس ملاك*


----------



## kety22 (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

:ura1::ura1::ura1:ميرسي خالص خالص خالص يا جينا على الترانيم
:ura1::ura1::ura1:


----------



## cobcob (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



dovi2010 قال:


> *انا عايز ترنيمة كذبوا *



*ترنيمة "كذبوا"
 من شريط "يرعانى" بصوت زياد شحادة

http://www.4shared.com/file/22884926/38536e2/_online.html

من شريط "خبئنى حبيبى" بصوت زياد شحادة (عزف عود فقط)

http://www.4shared.com/file/22885215/548bc1f/_online.html

من شريط "أحببتنى" بصوت ساتر ميخائيل (بدون موسيقى)

http://www.4shared.com/file/22885058/1c11d1c8/_online.html*​


----------



## ginajoojoo (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



MENA.SOBHY2007 قال:


> *نفسى فى شريط للعدرا جميل اسمه "ياللاه اظهرى" ل بولس ملاك*



سلام ونعمة يا مينا واهلا بيك معانا فى المنتدى
وباذن ربنا جارى رفع الشريط..وهاجبهولك فى اقرب وقت​


----------



## dovi2010 (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*:big29::36_3_2:شكراً جداً  
بنتعبكوا*​


----------



## ginajoojoo (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



MENA.SOBHY2007 قال:


> *نفسى فى شريط للعدرا جميل اسمه "ياللاه اظهرى" ل بولس ملاك*



دا لينك الشريط (يالا اظهرى)
http://www.4shared.com/dir/3481152/ac13a1f2/_sharing.html
وهنا هاتلاقى شرايط تانية كتيير للعدرا
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26448
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## sameh moon (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام المسيح
طبعا  اقدم شكرى الى المشرف المبارك
الذى يلبى طلباتنا  وربنا يعوضك حسب تعب محبتك 
وايضا الاعضاء المجتهدين


----------



## oesi no (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



sameh moon قال:


> سلام المسيح
> طبعا اقدم شكرى الى المشرف المبارك
> الذى يلبى طلباتنا وربنا يعوضك حسب تعب محبتك
> وايضا الاعضاء المجتهدين


لا شكر على واجب نحن اعضاء فى جسد السيد المسيح 
لازم كلنا نساعد بعض 
وانتظرو قريبا طلباتى فى قسم الترانيم​


----------



## ginajoojoo (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

طلب meraaa اللى فى اللينك ده
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28522


> ياجماعه انا عاوزة الترانيم دى ضرورى لو حد يعرف يجبهالى يبقه ميرسى ليه جدااااااا
> 
> - احبك معنى كل وجود
> - انا مش وحيد
> ...



انا مالقتش غير الترانيم دى يا ميرا
اوعى تأجل -نجيب لبيب
http://www.4shared.com/file/22952750/b99e60d2/_-_.html
احبك معنى كل الوجود-بهير ادوار
http://www.4shared.com/file/22953047/8312b5d0/___-_.html
مستحق كل المجد
http://www.4shared.com/file/22953882/51de5feb/__-strongholds.html

وياريت ياميرا تحاولى تجبيلنا اسم اللى بيرنم الترنيمتين التانيين عشان نقدر نجيبهملك
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## meraaa (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

_ياجماعه انا عاوزة الترانيم دى ضرورى لو حد يعرف يجبهالى يبقه ميرسى ليه جدااااااا 

- احبك معنى كل وجود
- انا مش وحيد
- مستحق كل المجد
- اوعى تاجل 
- فى ترنيمه بتقول ..ازاى اعيش وسط الخطيه فى شرها وانا ليه اكون عبد وذليل فى سجنها ..انا عاوزة الترنيمه دى ضرورى بس انا مش عارفه دى مين المرنم اللى بيقولها
وميرسى ليكوا جداااااااااا ​_


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

عاوز ترانيم هايدي منتصر لفيلم امنا ايريني ​


----------



## K A T Y (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*ممكن حد يجيبلي شريط (احلي ما في حياتي) للمرنم عماد خيري*

*او يقولي علي موقع احمله منه*

*هاتعبكم معايا*​


----------



## ginajoojoo (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



yoyo112yoyo قال:


> عاوز ترانيم هايدي منتصر لفيلم امنا ايريني ​



ترانيم فيلم فخر الرهبنة عن قصة امنا تماف ايرينى
+ترنيمة وانت معايا..هايدى منتصر
http://www.mediafire.com/?ddkjmpk2j2y
+ترنيمة خلينى اعيشلك...هايدى منتصر
http://www.mediafire.com/?en3db0k4yjr
رفعهملنا العضو FADESHIKO مع باقى الشريط فى اللينك ده
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22704

+ودى ترنيمة نهاية الطريق للمرنمة مريم شوقى
http://www.4shared.com/file/22134816/79b56fcf/_-_.html
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شريط احلى ما فى حياتى للمرنم عماد خيرى .. نقلا عن مكتبة العضو pola_met 
+ترنيمة لما دعانى
http://www.4shared.com/file/22293624/e7fb229c/A01__.html
+ترنيمة مين احن منك
http://www.4shared.com/file/22293692/ed6c5e62/A02___.html
+ترنيمة من غير حدود حبيتنى
http://www.4shared.com/file/22293896/e09fb771/A03____.html
+ترنيمة احلى ما فى حياتى
http://www.4shared.com/file/22293984/16488d2b/A04___.html
+من لى سواك يحمينى
http://www.4shared.com/file/22294065/6dca9305/A05____.html
+ترنيمة قاللى الشيطان
http://www.4shared.com/file/22294140/2e546f3f/B01__.html
+ترنيمة عالى لفوق
http://www.4shared.com/file/22294208/46a59c50/B02__.html
+ترنيمة سلامك فاق العقول
http://www.4shared.com/file/22294284/87ca5a73/B03___.html
+ترنيمة ياملكة بارة نقية
http://www.4shared.com/file/22294365/6f8c2d5c/B04___.html
+ترنيمة زى العصفور
http://www.4shared.com/file/22294434/60b3ff0a/B05__.html

....سلام ونعمة​


----------



## K A T Y (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*ميرسي يا جينا تعبتك قوي معايا *

*ربنا يعوض تعبك*​


----------



## مينا سلامه ابراهيم يونان (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

لو سمحتو انا عاوز شريط لمسني وقواني


----------



## cobcob (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*شريط "لمسنى وقوانى"

http://www.4shared.com/dir/3706452/81eb62cf/_sharing.html*​


----------



## meraaa (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

:smil13::smil13::smil13:* هو ليه مافيش حد جابلى اى حاجه من الترانيم اللى طلبتها 
*​


----------



## ginajoojoo (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



meraaa قال:


> :smil13::smil13::smil13:* هو ليه مافيش حد جابلى اى حاجه من الترانيم اللى طلبتها
> *​



لا يا ميرا انت ماخدتيش بالك ..انا رديت على طلبك من قبل حتى ماتحطيه تانى فى الموضوع المثبت..على العموم ردى هاتلاقيه فى اللينك ده
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24294&page=30
وياريت تعرفيلنا مين بيرنم الترنيمتين اللى فاضلين او اسماء الترانيم ايه بالظبط او اسم الشريط عشان اقدر اساعدك
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## meraaa (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

_ ميرسى اوىىىىىىى ياجينا على الترانيم
ومعلش انا مكنتش لاقيه ردك حقك عليا..بس مش دى ترنيمه اوعى تاجل اللى اقصدها...التانيه بتقول اوعى تاجل مين هيجبلك عمرك تانى 
بجد انا مش عارفه مين المرنمين او الشرايط بتاعت الترانيم اللى باقيه 
هو انا عارفه ان ترنيمه ازاى اعيش وسط الخطيه دى موجوده فى موقع ام بى ثرى ترانيم بس مش عارفه مين المرنم عشان كده مش عارفه اجبها
وميرسى خالص على تعبك ياقمر ربنا يعوضك _​


----------



## neutral_man (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

فيه ترنيمه للعدرا بتقول بظهورك يظهر صبح جميل وتدوب العتمه جوايا نفسي فيها ربنا يقدرك ويعوضك وتقدر تجيبهالى


----------



## cobcob (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



neutral_man قال:


> فيه ترنيمه للعدرا بتقول بظهورك يظهر صبح جميل وتدوب العتمه جوايا نفسي فيها ربنا يقدرك ويعوضك وتقدر تجيبهالى




*ترنيمة "بظهورك يظهر صبح جميل" - شريط (فى مدينة اسكندرية)
فريق ترينتى

http://www.4shared.com/file/23097535/ef7ca0fa/Bezehorek.html*​


----------



## neutral_man (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



cobcob قال:


> *ترنيمة "بظهورك يظهر صبح جميل" - شريط (فى مدينة اسكندرية)
> فريق ترينتى
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/23097535/ef7ca0fa/Bezehorek.html*​



مرسي على تلبيه طلبي بجد خدمه عظيمه ربنا يحافظ عليها و ينميها ويعوضك بالاجر السمائي


----------



## taxi30 (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

هو انا ليه محدش رد عليا فى الترانيم اللى طلبتها انا عارف انى بتعبكوا معايا معلش يا ريت لو سمحتوا انا عايز ترنيمة قلبى الحجر لساتر ميخائيل ويا ريت كمان وانا عارف انى بتقل عليكوا ترنيمة بيقولوا انى هموت من شريط شفيع عمرى انا دورت كتير عليهم بس مش لاقيهم معلش انا عارف انى بتقل عليكوا بطلباتى بس معلش استحملونى وربنا يعوضكوا


----------



## ginajoojoo (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



taxi30 قال:


> هو انا ليه محدش رد عليا فى الترانيم اللى طلبتها انا عارف انى بتعبكوا معايا معلش يا ريت لو سمحتوا انا عايز ترنيمة قلبى الحجر لساتر ميخائيل ويا ريت كمان وانا عارف انى بتقل عليكوا ترنيمة بيقولوا انى هموت من شريط شفيع عمرى انا دورت كتير عليهم بس مش لاقيهم معلش انا عارف انى بتقل عليكوا بطلباتى بس معلش استحملونى وربنا يعوضكوا



احنا اللى متأسفين على التأخير فى تلبية طلبك
ترنيمة بيقولو انى هموت
وباقى شريط شفيع عمرى فى اللينك ده
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28523

ترنيمة قلبى الحجر لساتر ميخائيل
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## koko_nana (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يا جماعة فين شريط يايسوع انت الفادى للمرنمة فايزة ناثان اية الطناش دة انا بقالى كتير طالباة وطلبتة كذا مرة ومحدش رد عليا اساسا


----------



## romany samir (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام رب المجد معاكم جميعا انا محتاج ترنيمة كفايا يا نفسى انا سمعتها فى البالتولك من مرنم اسمه Elromany   هى كلاماته والحانه ياريت يا جماعة اللى يلاقيها ويعرف يجبهالى يقولى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## mariny g a (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

حقيقى انا بدور ع الترانيم الجميله 
ديه من زمان 
فعلا ربنا يعوض تعبكم خير 
محتاجه صلواتكم


----------



## romany samir (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ربنا يبارك حياتك اختى الغالية انا اخوكى رومانى من الاسكندرية 24 سنة


----------



## ginajoojoo (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



koko_nana قال:


> يا جماعة فين شريط يايسوع انت الفادى للمرنمة فايزة ناثان اية الطناش دة انا بقالى كتير طالباة وطلبتة كذا مرة ومحدش رد عليا اساسا



صدقينى يا كوكو احنا مش بنطنش حد ولو قدرنا على اى حاجة بنعملها..بجد انا دورت على الشريط ده كتيير ومالقتهوش
باذن ربنا لو تواجد هاجيبهولك انا او اى حد من الاعضاء..ولا تزعلى ابدا..سلام ونعمة​


----------



## romany samir (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام ونعمة جينا كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة


----------



## romany samir (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام ونعمة للجميع ياريت حد يشوف الترنيمة اللى انا قولت عليها اسمها كفايا يا نفسى


----------



## BESHOY2005 (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

really guys you are doing great job God bless you all
plz i want (dayemn sahran) albumfor ava kirlous(شريط دايما سهران)
i'll be so thankful  bye


----------



## ginajoojoo (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



romany samir قال:


> سلام ونعمة جينا كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة



سلام ونعمة يا رومانى..وكل سنة وانت طيب
انا دورت على الترنيمة اللى انت كنت طالبها(كفاية يا نفسى)بس مالقتهاش باذن ربنا لو لاقيتها هاجيبها على طول​


----------



## ginajoojoo (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



BESHOY2005 قال:


> really guys you are doing great job God bless you all
> plz i want (dayemn sahran) albumfor ava kirlous(شريط دايما سهران)
> i'll be so thankful  bye



ميرسى يا بيشوى على كلامك الجميل...واهلا بيك معانا فى المنتدى
شريط دايما سهران عندى وباذن ربنا جارى رفعه..سلام ونعمة​


----------



## romany samir (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام ونعمة جينا الترنيمة انا سمعتها فى البالتولك  لمرنم اسمه Elromany هى كلاماته والحانه  بس فعلا ترنيمة معزية وكلاماتها ممتازة ولحنها كمان هو كان بيرنمها فى البالتولك


----------



## romany samir (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

على فكرة انا كمان من اسكندرية يا جينا


----------



## dolla_87 (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

مرسى يا جينا على الترنيمة بحب الترنيمة دى أوىىىىىىى:263na:​


----------



## romany samir (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن حضرتك تشوفيها


----------



## ginajoojoo (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

هاقولك حاجة يا رومانى..ممكن تجرب تستخدم البرنامج ده
http://www.4shared.com/file/23333514/e90b0fb6/totrec32.html
تقدر تسجل عن طريقه اى حاجة من على النت ..هو سهل اوى ومساحته صغيرة..يعنى تقدر لما تيجى الترنيمة تنى تقدر تسجلها ولو فى اى استفسار انا تحت امرك​


----------



## BESHOY2005 (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

hello gina, thanx for you kind reply hope you dont forget to bring the tape 
God bless you


----------



## peter_1991 (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يا جماعة انا بدور على تلت ترانيم ياريت حد يساعدني و يجبهملي
1-وقد صلبك يا يسوع التئيت الكل باعك
2-لحن ايكوتي عربي مش قبطي
3-قدوس قدوس قدوس تسبيح السمائيين
شكرا ليكم
:big35:​


----------



## †jesus† (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

عوزه انزل ترانيم شريط المس ايدينا


----------



## oesi no (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



†jesus† قال:


> عوزه انزل ترانيم شريط المس ايدينا


شريط ألمس ايدينا 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24000​


----------



## petro.man (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

السلام و النعمه 
انا كنت عايز ترنيمه للعذراء   اسمها    (سمعانا شيفانا)


----------



## petro.man (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا كمان كنت عايز ترانيم جديده لعيد النيروز


----------



## BESHOY2005 (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



BESHOY2005 قال:


> really guys you are doing great job God bless you all
> plz i want (dayemn sahran) albumfor ava kirlous(شريط دايما سهران)
> i'll be so thankful  bye



hey guys any body can help me with this tape ,,,thanx any way:thnk0001:


----------



## Coptic Princess (7 سبتمبر 2007)

Salam el masee7 elel gamee3

Raga2 ma7aba elly yekoon 3endoh  شريط حكايه برئ
 le  فريق الكلمه المشبعه
 ye2olly bas anazeloh menean

we ashkorkon leekom we el rab yebarek 7ayatekom

salam el masee7 malek el salam ela kol awlad el salam​


----------



## نانسى منير كمال (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا جديدة عايزة اتعرف عليكم انا احب الترانيم جدا يلا مين هيعبرنى


----------



## sallyf (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

هاااااااااااااااااااااي وحشتوني كتير لو سمحتوا انا سمعت ترنيمة هي معمولة للبابا شنوده تقريبا بتقول (حبيبنا راعينا البابا شنودة في قلوبنا اسمك انشودة ..............يا رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعي الحب يا بابا شنودة ) و اخرها بتقول أكسيوس للبابا شنودة لو سمحتوا عاوزاها ضروري و يا ريت تكونmp3


----------



## sallyf (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

و لو سمحتوا عاوزة ترنيمة بتقول ( ضمني لصدرك نسيني امالي)


----------



## romany samir (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

اهلا بيكى معنا يا نانسى انا رومانى من اسكندرية


----------



## romany samir (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

اكتبى اسم الترانيم اللى انتى بتحبيها وعايزها ممكن وانا احول باذن المسيح اجبهالك


----------



## romany samir (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يا نانسى شوفى الترانيم اللى حضرتك عايزها وباذن المسيح  تكون عندك  ربنا يبارك خياتك ويبارك فى خدمتك


----------



## sasa_22x (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

أنا عايز ترنيمة أختبرتني الهي لمريم جورج كيرلس:w00t:


----------



## ™~_MonMon77_~™ (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*كان نفسى فى ترنيمة لماهر فايز اسمها "مش بعيد" من شريط "سكيب" و بس ياريت يكون صوتها نقى و ميرسى لتعبكم 

:new8:*​


----------



## sameh moon (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن شريط فيك احتمى  لفريق ثيؤطوكوس
وياريت يكون صوتها نقى   
مع الشكر


----------



## sameh moon (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

وممكن شريط دايما بلاقيك ياربى وشريط يسوع بيحبنى  للاطفال
انا عارف انها ترانيم قديمة بس ياريت تجبهالى 
وشكرا على تعب محبتك          سلام المسيح


----------



## BESHOY2005 (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



BESHOY2005 قال:


> hey guys any body can help me with this tape ,,,thanx any way:thnk0001:



ya shabab :t32:,,any body hoooooooooooooooome 
plz romany & gina  ,,any member help me wz the tape  if it difficult i wanna other tape for boles malak it called ( na3'maat el soom)  thanx any way


----------



## BENT MEN DERIAS (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا سارة لسة مشتركة دلوقتى و نفسى اوى فى شريط اسمة شهيد و أمير عن مارجرجس و لنخبة من المرنمين الحان رمزى بشارة


----------



## نانسى منير كمال (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا زعلانةةةةةةةةةةةةةة قوىىىىىىىىى علشان ما حدش عبرنى :smil13:


----------



## oesi no (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

الطلبات اللى حصلت وانا مكنتش موجود كالتالى
1-ترنيمه للعذراء اسمها (سمعانا شيفانا) 
2-ترانيم جديده لعيد النيروز 
3-شريط دايما سهران 
4-شريط حكايه برئ
le فريق الكلمه المشبعه
​
5-حبيبنا راعينا البابا شنودة في قلوبنا اسمك انشودة ..............يا رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااعي الحب يا بابا شنودة 

6- ضمني لصدرك نسيني امالي
سيتم تلبيتها تباعا حسب توافرها 
اعذرونى ​


----------



## oesi no (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

7- ترنيمة أختبرتني الهي لمريم جورج كيرلس:w00t: 

8-* ترنيمة لماهر فايز اسمها "مش بعيد" من شريط "سكيب" *
9-  شريط فيك احتمى لفريق ثيؤطوكوس
10- boles malak it called ( na3'maat el soom)
11-شريط اسمة شهيد و أمير سوف يتم تلبيه الطلبات حسب توافرها وليس حسب التسلسل 
السابق 
سامحونى على التأخير ​


----------



## oesi no (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ترنيمة اختبرتنى الهى 
http://www.call-of-hope.org/ems/ams/ara/songs/8672/10-SAS8672ARA.mp3


----------



## oesi no (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ترنيمة مش بعيد من شريط سكيب لماهر فايز 
http://www.mp3-tranem.net/Audio/Hymns/Maher_Fayez/Sakeb/06.mp3


----------



## نانسى منير كمال (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا متشكرة قوى يارومانى على ترحيبك الجميل         انا كنت عايزة ترنيمة امسك يارب ايدى           وحنانك ياعذراء     ودايما بلاقيك ياربى     وشكرا قوىىىىىىىىى


----------



## BENT MEN DERIAS (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

اتفضلى يا نانسى الترنيمة
http://www.4shared.com/file/10855641/99dbf6e4/___online.html


----------



## BENT MEN DERIAS (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا عايزة شريط لغيرك ممنوع اللمس و شريط شهيد و أمير


----------



## BENT MEN DERIAS (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

و عايزة شريط دموع شمعة


----------



## نانسى منير كمال (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا متشكرة قوى يا سارة وربنا يباركك


----------



## rewish6 (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

عاوز شريط (فى مدينة اسكندرىة) فريق ترينتى
ربنا يعوض تعب مجبتك


----------



## pola_met (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



BENT MEN DERIAS قال:


> و عايزة شريط دموع شمعة



شريط ( دموع شمعة ) : 

لينك تحميل الشريط 

http://www.4shared.com/file/19827202/ee069bce/__online.html


اما شريط لغيرك ممنوع اللمس : 

بصى انا هشرح شرح ممل لطريقة التحميل من هذا الموقع : 

طريقة لما يعرفها احد : 

اول حاجة اضغطى على اللينك ده :

http://tproxy.guardster.com/proxy.php/333034303000e182a2fc8a4a2b7dfd8cd49c0200

هتلاقى فى اللينك ده من فوق على اليمين علامات صح احذفى هذه العلمات وهتلاقى خانة فاضية 

مكتوب فيها http:\\ احذفى الكلمة دى وجيب لينك الشريط الا هو :

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OQPLUKWR

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6P04NPHL

اعملى كوب للينكات دى وحطيه جوة المكان الا مسحتى من عليه كلمة http:\\ وبعد كدة اضغطى 

كلمة GO هتلاقى خانة فاضية ظهرة وجمبها ثلاثة حروف اكتبى الثلاث حروف جوة الخانة الفاضية 

واضغطى enter بعد ذلك سوف تجدى عداد ثوانى تحت عمال ينقص يعنى 40ثانية 39ثانية وهكذا 

انتظرى حتى ينتهى هذا العد وبعد ذلك سوف تجدى كلمة اسمها download file اضغطى عليها 

وحملى الشريط 

ملحوظة لو لم يحمل الشريط قوللى علشان ارفعه على موقع اخر ( اسف لتطويلى فى الشرح )​


----------



## pola_met (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



sameh moon قال:


> ممكن شريط فيك احتمى  لفريق ثيؤطوكوس
> وياريت يكون صوتها نقى
> مع الشكر



شريط فيك احتمى  لفريق ثيؤطوكوس: 

لينك تحميل الشريط 

http://www.4shared.com/file/24145225/af4a662f/2__.html​


----------



## Coptic Princess (13 سبتمبر 2007)

Salam el masee7 elel gamee3

Raga2 ma7aba elly yekoon 3endoh شريط حكايه برئ
le فريق الكلمه المشبعه
ye2olly bas anazeloh menean

we ashkorkon leekom we el rab yebarek 7ayatekom

salam el masee7 malek el salam ela kol awlad el salam​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا عايزه شريط تعبت من الضياع لايمن كفرونى خاصتا تلرنيمه الله اللى عم يجمعك5م


----------



## Coptic Princess (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*سلام المسيح
انا بدور علي ترنيمه اسمها "انا السامريه" و ديه بعض من كلماتها

أنا السامرية .. أنا السامرية   عشقت الخطايا وكنت الضحية
ظنوني خانوني                  هنا علموني 
هنا أحرقوني بنار الخطية         أنا السامرية .. أنا السامرية 

لو حد معاه الترنيمه ديه رجاء محبه يدين اللينك

الرب يبارك الجميع
سلام المسيح ملك السلام الي كل اولاد السلام*​


----------



## DoooDooo (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*هاى يا جماعة 
انا كنت عاوزة ترنيمة يا رب عايز اجيلك لهايدى منتصر فى شريط خلينى اعيشلك
و ميرسى كتيييييييييير​*


----------



## stmarygirl (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

من فضلكم انا عايزة شريط لن انساك للمرنم زياد شحاتة


----------



## cobcob (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> انا عايزه شريط تعبت من الضياع لايمن كفرونى خاصتا تلرنيمه الله اللى عم يجمعك5م





*دول ترنيمتين من شريط - تعبت من الضياع

http://www.4shared.com/dir/3877446/64579e37/___-__.html

اعجنى وشكلنى
الله اللى عم يجمعكم

وجارى رفع الباقى*​


----------



## cobcob (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*دول 4 ترانيم تانى من شريط "تعبت من الضياع" (أيمن كفرونى)

http://www.4shared.com/dir/3877446/64579e37/___-__.html

دى كل الترانيم اللى عندى من الشريط ده
مش عارفة اذا كان فى ترانيم تانى فى الشريط ومش موجودة عندى​*


----------



## samwe2000l (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا نفسي في ترنيمه وانت معايا اللي كانت موجوده في فيلم تماف ايريني واللي بتقول الترنيمه المرنمه هايدي وياريت تردوا عليا بسرعه . وشكرا علي تعب محبتكم.


----------



## BESHOY2005 (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



BESHOY2005 قال:


> ya shabab :t32:,,any body hoooooooooooooooome
> plz romany & gina  ,,any member help me wz the tape  if it difficult i wanna other tape for boles malak it called ( na3'maat el soom)  thanx any way



SHOKRAAAN 7'ALES YA GAM3A ,BA2MANA TA3BNAKOOO KTEER:new2:
ANA LIA SHAHER :ranting:TALBET SHREET DAYEMN SAHRAAN  WMFESH 7ED MA3BERNEY  HA2OOL TANY 10000000000000000000000SHOKR YA SHABAB  SALAAAAAAAAAAM


----------



## ginajoojoo (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



BESHOY2005 قال:


> SHOKRAAAN 7'ALES YA GAM3A ,BA2MANA TA3BNAKOOO KTEER:new2:
> ANA LIA SHAHER :ranting:TALBET SHREET DAYEMN SAHRAAN  WMFESH 7ED MA3BERNEY  HA2OOL TANY 10000000000000000000000SHOKR YA SHABAB  SALAAAAAAAAAAM



اسفة جدا جدا على التاخير ده كله يا بيشوى
انا وعدتك قبل كده لكن كنت مسافرة...على العموم ده لينك الشريط
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29913
سلام ونعم​ة


----------



## cobcob (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*انا ليا طلب صغير 
ممكن تشوفولى ترنيمة "جاى وبسلم قلبى يا ربى" 
انا محتاجاها اوى بس فى خلال يومين أو تلاتة بالكتير*​


----------



## مايكل منير حبيب (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

اتفضلى الترنيمة يا 

http://www.taranimarabia.org/Files/Mp3/767.mp3

انتى كنتى رفعتى شريط لمسنى و قوانى بس كان فيه ترانيم ناقصة تقدرى لو مافيهاش تعب تدوريلى عليهم

اذكرينى فى صلاتك.


----------



## مايكل منير حبيب (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سورى نسيت اكتب كلمة cobcob


----------



## cobcob (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*ميرسى جدا يا مايكل على الترنيمة

انا مش عارفة ايه هى الترنيمة اللى مش موجودة

لو عارفها قولى اسمها وانا هاشوف اذا كان فى ترنيمة عندى من الشريط مارفعتهاش*​


----------



## مايكل منير حبيب (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

فى ترنيمة مهما كان أسرى
و طلبتك من عمق قلبى
فوق الصليب
طوق النجاة

شكرا لتعبك


----------



## wwwmmm (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

بصراحة كل ترانيم ابراهيم عياد جميلة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## oesi no (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

دة مش شات تم حذف كل المدخلات الاخيرة فليس لها علاقة بالموضوع 
سلام ونعمه


----------



## BESHOY2005 (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



ginajoojoo قال:


> اسفة جدا جدا على التاخير ده كله يا بيشوى
> انا وعدتك قبل كده لكن كنت مسافرة...على العموم ده لينك الشريط
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29913
> سلام ونعم​ة



gina   1st:
welcome back from your journey
2nd :i'm sorry for my last reply but really i was so mad
3rd:thanx so so much,really i'm gratiful for you to answer my demandleasantrfinally,
again thank you gina,  God bless you  &


----------



## كرمه (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

هااااااااااااااايا جماعه 
ممكناطلب ترانيمه الى متى انسى


----------



## Coptic Princess (18 سبتمبر 2007)

ممكن ترنيمه لحن جلجثة موسيقى فقط ​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا متشكره خالص على شريط تعبت من الضياع و اللى طالب ترنيمه و انت معايا من فيلم امنا ايرينى انا عندى الشريط كله لهايدى منتصر بس مش عارفه ابعته لكم ازاى لانى لسه عضوه جديده عرفونى ازاى ابعته و انا ابعت الشريط كله باىىىىىىىىى


----------



## كرمه (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

هاى يا جماعه ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم 
لو سمحت انا عايزة ترنيمه الى متى انسى  ومن شريط ايه


----------



## كرمه (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

:99:هاى يا جماعه ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم 
لو سمحت انا عايزة ترنيمه الى متى انسى  ومن شريط ايه


----------



## in_god_i_trust (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

عايز ترنيمة ((سائح في رحلة الحياة))
موجودا في فيلم ابونا عبدالمسيح اللي ممثلة ناجي سعد
انا دورت عليها كتير و ملتهاش
يا ريت لو حد عنده الفيلم كله ممكن يقص الترنيمه 
هي في اخر الفيلم


----------



## DoooDooo (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*هاااااااااى 
انا كنت محتاجة ضرورى ترنيمة بين ايديك فى الشريط التاسع لشباب الانبا رويس
لو حد يعرف يجيبهالى بليييييييييييييييييز يكون ف اقرب وقت
ضروررررررررررررررى
ميرسى خالص​*


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*بجد مجهود رائع جدا انا عند طلب صغير يارب مكنش هتعبك انا هكتب الأيمل بتاعى وابعتلى شريط ساكت   ليه واى شريط لهايدى منتصر *
*****************
*يارب مكنش هتعبك بس انا حولت احمله ومعرفتش  *
*المسيح معك ويعوض تعب محبتك *​


----------



## bob2007 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

من فضلكم عاوز ترانيم أطفال قديمة , فى ترنيمة نفسى فيها أسمها [*كان مرة ولد صغير دايما مبسوط وفرحان *......) وربنا يعوضكم


----------



## bob2007 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ياريت لو حد عنده الترنيمة و كمان فى ترنيمة أسمها [بخطى و بارجع ليك ]


----------



## كرمه (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

لو سمحت يا جماعه انا عايزة ترانيمه الى متى انسى


----------



## كرمه (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

:smil13:انا عايزة ترانيمه  الى متى انسى


----------



## cobcob (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



كرمه قال:


> :smil13:انا عايزة ترانيمه  الى متى انسى




*
هى الترنيمة دى كلماتها ايه بالظبط ؟
عشان اعرف ادور عليها*​


----------



## elmomasl (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

بليز انا عايز 3 ترانيم  يارب ماكونش تقيل عليك 
ترنيمة بتقول دموعك جابتنى لحد الصليب وشوفتك ياابنى يا غلى حبيب

ثانى ترنيمة بتقول يمكن يكون جوانا صوت يهمس ينادى كفاية سكوت قرر تعال فكر فى حاجة للفرصة للتوب يمكن تفوت

الثالثة 
اجهل ماسوف ياتى  بس موسيقى بس مش عايز حد بيغنى مع الموسيقى 
ربنا يعوض تعبك وشكرا


----------



## كرمه (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

:smil13:انا عايزة ترانيمه الى متى انسى بجد انا عايزة ضرورى جدا +


----------



## كرمه (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

الى متى الى متى انسى


----------



## كرمه (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا عايزة ترانيمه الى متى انسى


----------



## Todary (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

:999:تودارى من أسوان:
 الرب يحميكم ويكون معاكم ما يكون عليكم 
أنا عاوز ترنيمه على باباك دق قلبى من فيلم أبونا يسطس الأنطونى:smi420:


----------



## Todary (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

تودارى من أسوان:
الرب يحميكم ويكون معاكم ما يكون عليكم 
أنا عاوز ترنيمه على باباك دق قلبى من فيلم أبونا يسطس الأنطونى:94:


----------



## Coptic Princess (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*
سلام المسيح للجميع

رجاء محبه لو حد عنده لحن جلجثه موسيقي فقط يحط اللينك..انا عندي اللحن بس بلالحان القبطيه لو حد عاوزها يقولي و انا هانزلها و هاعرض اللينك

الرب يبارك حياتكم*​


----------



## vinaaa (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ياريت لوسمحتوا انا كنت عايزة ترنيمة لحد امتي يا خطية


----------



## pola_met (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



كرمه قال:


> :smil13:انا عايزة ترانيمه الى متى انسى بجد انا عايزة ضرورى جدا +



ترنيمة ( الى متى ) :

http://www.4shared.com/file/12846073/e03f2fce/__online.html​


----------



## pola_met (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



vinaaa قال:


> ياريت لوسمحتوا انا كنت عايزة ترنيمة لحد امتي يا خطية



ترنيمة ( لحد امتى ياخطية ) :

http://www.4shared.com/file/14363490/a4b59d8d/A02___.html​


----------



## pola_met (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



مايكل منير حبيب قال:


> فى ترنيمة مهما كان أسرى
> و طلبتك من عمق قلبى
> فوق الصليب
> طوق النجاة
> ...



ترنيمة ( فوق الصليب ) :

http://www.4shared.com/file/13556423/bdc8428d/__online.html

ترنيمة ( طوق النجاة ) :

http://www.4shared.com/file/14537302/fedaa57/8__.html​


----------



## pola_met (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



bob2007 قال:


> من فضلكم عاوز ترانيم أطفال قديمة , فى ترنيمة نفسى فيها أسمها [*كان مرة ولد صغير دايما مبسوط وفرحان *......) وربنا يعوضكم



ترنيمة ( كان مرة ولد صغير ) : 

http://www.4shared.com/file/16306520/69823aca/____.html​


----------



## ميرا يوسف فؤاد (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

[:15_3_36[1]:بسم الثالوث الاقدس
شكرا على شريط ثورة خاطىء و نفسى فى ترنيمة اشكى اليك ياب همى _شكرااااااا على مجهودكم_


----------



## ميرا يوسف فؤاد (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

:17_1_33[1]:وانا مش عارفه انزل ترنيمة حنانك يا امى


----------



## oesi no (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



> نفسى فى ترنيمة اشكى اليك ياب همى _شكرااااااا على مجهودكم_


http://www.4shared.com/file/25025496/3351bf5d/Asky_elok_Ya_Raby.html?dirPwdVerified=a2c0b534
سلام ونعمه​


----------



## oesi no (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



> ممكن ترنيمه لحن جلجثة موسيقى فقط


لينك المشاهدة فيديو 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWRVq1zk5YM&mode=related&search=


----------



## Coptic Princess (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*Re: رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



oesi_no قال:


> لينك المشاهدة فيديو
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWRVq1zk5YM&mode=related&search=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWRVq1zk5YM&mode=related&search=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWRVq1zk5YM&mode=related&search=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWRVq1zk5YM&mode=related&search=


 
*سلام المسيح*
*اشكرك استاذي الكبير انا بدور علي الترنيمه من مده طويله جدا ومش لاقياها..هاسجلها من اليو تيوب فيديو*
*وشكرا علي تعبك استاذي..الرب يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## bob2007 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

للأسف مش هى دى الترنيمة


----------



## Abn-YAso3 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*انا هستغل الطلب واعرف نفسي 

انا ماجد 19 سنه

وسعيد باشتراكي في المنتدى 

انا عايز طلبين معلش بقى داخل تقيل شويه عليكم

عايز شريط لن انساك وشريط اسمه شايل همي 

معلش يا جماعه بتقل عليكم *​


----------



## red_pansy (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*لو سمحتوا بليز رجاء محبه*
*محتاجه ترنيمة بس مش عارفه لمين او اسم الشريط *
*بس هاقولكم القرار بتاعها*
*يايسوع انا محتجالك ... ارمى همومى عليك*
*يايسوع انا قلبى ندالك... قربنى من تانى ليك*​


----------



## كرمه (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ترانيمه


----------



## كرمه (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

حد عرف يجيبلى ترانيمه الى متى انسى


----------



## haleeloia (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

الرب يعوضك اجرا سمائيا
فيه ترنيمة قديمة بتقول 
يا ليت لي اجنحة كطائر الحمام كى اطير طالبا مواطن السلام 
والقرار " ملقين همكم عليه لأنه يعتني بنا
لو موجوده الرب يعوضك ترفعها على الموقع او ترسلها لي على الايميل


----------



## cobcob (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



كرمه قال:


> حد عرف يجيبلى ترانيمه الى متى انسى





*
أنا سألتك قبل كده على كلمات الترنيمة اللى انت عاوزها أو اى جزء منها
عشان اعرف ادور عليها وانت ماردتش عليا*​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

بصراحه انا معرفش ترنيمه كده بس لو اعرف اول كلماتها ممكن اجبها لك يا كرمه


----------



## peeto (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام رب المجد لكل الموجودين .  لو سامحتو يا جماعه كان عاندي طلب صغير  . لو حد يقدر يجيب شريط قلبك كبير ( ترانيم اطفال ) ابقي فعلا شاكر لمجهوده الشريط لكورال الراعي الصالح و انا اسف ازا كنت ازعجتكو
و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكوا


----------



## كرمه (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

هى الترانيمه مش موجودة


----------



## tamer9002 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن حد يبعت لي شريط هفضل معاك للشماس برسوم القمص اسحق علشان دورت عليه ومش لاقيته ياريت حد يرد عليا
تامر


----------



## cobcob (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

لو تقدر تستنى شوية عشان عندى مشكلة فى الكومبيوتر
اول ما احلها هارفعهولك


----------



## MarMar2004 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا ليا طلبين بصراحة الاول ان في ترنيمة عن قداسة البابا شنودة وهي اتقالت تقريبا لما رجع من رحلة العلاج واعتقد ان اسمها انشودة البابا 
والطلب التاني في ترنيما عن تماف ايريني والبابا كيرلس مع يعض بس مش فكرة اسمها 
واشكركم كثيرا وصلو من اجلي


----------



## seven_up8 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا عايز ترنيمة محتاجين لك  بس   مش بتاعت ماهر فايز


----------



## wwwmmm (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شكرا على الترانيم الجميلة وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## raouf_rock (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا محتاج شريط ثيؤكوكوس (اشكى اليك يا رب همى) ياريت انا دورت عليه كتير ومش لاقيه وطلبته هنا بالمنتدى ومحدش رد عليا


----------



## كرمه (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا عايزة ترانيمه  الى متى انسى


----------



## samora (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا عايز شريط فائق الحب لساتر ميخاااااااااااااااااااااائيل ضرورى ومستعجل وبسرعة


----------



## manshy (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا عايزة شريط غنى ويارب ارحم لبيتر لايف


----------



## ميرا يوسف فؤاد (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا كمان نفسى فى شريط اشك اليك يارب همى وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## كرمه (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا عايزة ترانيمه اسمها خطاياى وشرورى واثامى  
والقرار بقول الى متى الى متى انسى


----------



## كرمه (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا عايزة ترانيمه اسمها خطاياى وشرورى واثامى  
والقرار بقول الى متى الى متى انسى


----------



## كرمه (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شكرا قوى على ترانيمه الى متى


----------



## micpower (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن شرايط المرنمة جميلة فؤاد وبالأخص شريط بتاع ترنيمة في وقت ضعفي لأنه رائع .. وشكرا


----------



## maro52 (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

من فضلكم انا عايزه موسيقي ترانيم بس بجد محتاجاها اوووووي


----------



## cobcob (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



كرمه قال:


> انا عايزة ترانيمه اسمها خطاياى وشرورى واثامى
> والقرار بقول الى متى الى متى انسى




*
http://www.4shared.com/dir/3688976/a79bb850/sharing.html

أنا اتأخرت فى الرد بس عشان عندى مشكلة فى النت والترنيمة انا كنت رفعاها قبل كده فى شريط احببتنى بتاع ساتر ميخائيل واميرة فارس
يارب تكون هى اللى انت عاوزها*​


----------



## cobcob (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



seven_up8 قال:


> انا عايز ترنيمة محتاجين لك  بس   مش بتاعت ماهر فايز



عندى ترنيمة اسمها (محتاجين لك كلنا ..... مد ايدك ضمنا)

هى دى المطلوبة ؟؟؟؟


----------



## cobcob (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



manshy قال:


> انا عايزة شريط غنى ويارب ارحم لبيتر لايف





المرفوعين عندى حاليا من شريط يا رب ارحم
يغفر ذنبى
بتفهمنى

http://www.4shared.com/dir/3216579/48600bf1/__sharing.html

من شريط غنى
انت الحقيقة
http://www.4shared.com/dir/2914753/ffbe67ff/sharing.html

ان شاء الله هارفعلك الباقى لما المشاكل اللى فى النت تتصلح


----------



## ماريان مرمر (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

في ترنيم وحشتني اوى حد يقدر يلقيها ممكن 

            خطياية  عرفنها


----------



## miroooook (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*انا محتاج ترانيم شريط احكى يا تاريخ (القطيع الصغير) و شكرا لتعب محبتك*


----------



## oesi no (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



> *انا محتاج ترانيم شريط احكى يا تاريخ (القطيع الصغير) و شكرا لتعب محبتك*


الشريط اهو 
http://st-takla.org/Multimedia/01-Carols/01-Carols-01-El-Kati3-El-Sagheer-01-_E7ky-Ya-Tari5.html


----------



## oesi no (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



> في ترنيم وحشتني اوى حد يقدر يلقيها ممكن
> 
> خطياية  عرفنها


خطاياى واثامى 
http://www.youthbishopric.com/library/DownloadLibrary/Sound/taraneem/tarnemt_7tayay-w-athamy.mp3


----------



## oesi no (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ترنيمة محتاجين لك 
http://www.4shared.com/file/22933389/45199c22/___online.html?s=1


----------



## engyy (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ياجماعة انا نفسى فى ترنيمتين لكورال القلب المرنم 
لو يوم حسيت بانى وحدى فى الطريق
ياخالق الكون
بجد نفسى فيهم ومش لاقياهم خالص


----------



## ماريان مرمر (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن ترنيمة   
خطياية


----------



## oesi no (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن ترنيمة   
خطياية

بصى فى الصفحة اللى فاتت هتلاقى اتنين خطاياى


----------



## mero_engel (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*cobcobبجد انت انسان رائع شريط ترانيم تحفه ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك:big35::010104~171:*​


----------



## sonds (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

لو ممكن شريط هايدى منتصر الجديد


----------



## oesi no (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



> لو ممكن شريط هايدى منتصر الجديد


 http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22704


----------



## mero_engel (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*سلام الرب لكم*
*ياريت ترنيمه لما الحمل بيثقل بس تكون نسخه نظيفه وصوت حلو*
* وشكرا*​


----------



## jero (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا عايز شريط ربنا موجود لساتر ميخائيل ورومانى رؤوف انا نفسى انزله ومش لاقى خالص ياريت يااخوتى حد يجبهولى​


----------



## rita kolta (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

am sorry i cant understand anything happening here,, i was searching for taraneem of shereet tok el nagah but i couldnt find it.. please help me... thanks


----------



## rita kolta (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

sorry i meant shereet lamasny we 2awany.. am sorry


----------



## eg_20005 (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام, 

من فضلكم ترنيمة: إنى لرافع عيناى إلى السماء.

ياريت اللى عنده بكذا صوت يبعته, لان فيه تقريبا زياد شحاده و ليديا شديد عالمينها, و ياريت كله.

شكرا


----------



## oesi no (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



> *سلام الرب لكم
> ياريت ترنيمه لما الحمل بيثقل بس تكون نسخه نظيفه وصوت حلو*


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=27231


----------



## oesi no (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



> sorry i meant shereet lamasny we 2awany.. am sorry


 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/3706452/81eb62cf/_sharing.html


----------



## oesi no (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



> سلام,
> 
> من فضلكم ترنيمة: إنى لرافع عيناى إلى السماء.
> 
> ...


 
اسمع ترنيمه اني لرافع عيناى الى السماء - كمال زايد http://tarneem.com/arabic/data/streaming/kam105.wma


----------



## eg_20005 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



oesi_no قال:


> اسمع ترنيمه اني لرافع عيناى الى السماء - كمال زايد http://tarneem.com/arabic/data/streaming/kam105.wma


ألف شكر, فعلا جميله جدا

ياريت اللى عنده بصوت المرنمه " تقريبا ليديا " و كان معاها واحد مرنم برضو, فياريت اللى عنده ياريت يجبها, لانها جميله جدا, بالمناسبه أنا سمعتها فى صوت الرجاء


----------



## mero_engel (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



oesi_no قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=27231


*ميرسي ليك ولمجهوداتك *
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## بيترالخواجة (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام ونعمة     ممكن طلب شريط الشىء العب لفريق السامرية للمرتل عماد سليم


----------



## البرنس مايكل (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ميرسييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي:new5:


----------



## smsmh1704 (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يا ريت لو ترنيمة دبدوبى قاعد زعلان بس الكليب اللى بيتذاع فى اغابى


----------



## sonds (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا طالبه

اول شريط لقلب الفادى  وشكرا على هايدى منتصر


----------



## بيترالخواجة (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا محتاج شريط الشىء الصعب لفريق السامرية


----------



## kety22 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

:dntknw:​ا


----------



## kety22 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا محتاجة ترنيمة يا عدرا يا امى يا غالية عليا


----------



## jero (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا كنت عايز شريط ربنا موجود لساتر ميخائيل ورومانى روؤف انا كنت طلبته ومحدش رد عليه


----------



## goodboygoodboy (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

مساء الخير يا جماعة ... 
ربنا يبارك تعبكوا ... موضع جميل جدا ... 
بس ياريت حد يقدر يجبلى الشريط الاول لهرماس سمير "قلبى لتعلق بيك" ...
بس يا رب متتاخروا عليا عشان انا محتاجة خلال الايام الجاية ...
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكوا ...
سلام المسيح مع الجميع ...


----------



## goodboygoodboy (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

اسف انا كاتب اسم الشريط خطا "قلبى اتعلق بيك"


----------



## oesi no (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



> اول شريط لقلب الفادى وشكرا على هايدى منتصر


معرفش ليهم غير شريط عاشت هاديه 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/3239256/cd052151/_sharing.html




> انا محتاجة ترنيمة يا عدرا يا امى يا غالية عليا


دورى فى دول 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26448


----------



## manshy (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا محتاجة ترنيمة غنى لبيتر لايف برجاء متنسونيش


----------



## oesi no (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شريط غنى من على سيرفر منتدى البابا كيرلس 


*وهصدق انك جاي*

*احوال الدنيا غريبه*

*غني*

*هليلويا*

*اتصالات*

*ناس بتحب الناس *

*انا يايسوع لما افكر*

*معني حياتي*

*وسط العالم والضغوط*

*مكنش ينفع حد غيرك يموت بدالي*

*انا في المسيح*


----------



## mero_engel (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



oesi_no قال:


> شريط غنى من على سيرفر منتدى البابا كيرلس
> 
> 
> *وهصدق انك جاي*
> ...


*ميرسي لتعب محبتك وعلي الترانيم الجميله دي*​


----------



## zizo_a_86 (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يا جماعة يا ريت ترنيمة وحدك يا يسوع و ليس سواك اللى بتيجى على قناة اغابى بيت باللغة العربية و بيت باللغة الانجليزية


----------



## jero (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ارجو الاهتمام يا شباب انا عايز شريط ربنا موجود للمرتل ساتر ميخائيل ورومانى رؤوف ياريت حد يجبهولى


----------



## E_KOZMAN (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام و نعمةو اشكر محبتك 
هل لديك اوبريت  ( في جنة عدن)


----------



## rimocello (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

عايز ترنيمة لماذا ربي علي الصليب


----------



## oesi no (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

لماذا ربى على الصليب 
كليك يمين + save target as 

باقى الترانيم المطلوبه اول ما الاقى حاجه منها هجبها ​


----------



## elven (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام انا عضو جديد 
اتمنى لو توفرولي ترنيمة جبريل جاء يبشرك للمرنم زياد شحادة


----------



## rimocello (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ترنيمة يسوع المسيح بيحبك    pleeeeas


----------



## roniballan (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

السلام للمسيح .....
انا ببحث عن ترنيمة الوصايا العشر للفنان وديع الصافي ..


----------



## oesi no (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

وديع الصافى 
الوصايا العشر


----------



## الانبا ونس (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*مجههههههههههههههههههههههههود

جبار ربنا يبارككم ويباركك يا oesi_no

الله يكون فى عونك بجد اية دة ربنا يبارككم ​*


----------



## miropop (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

من فضلكم انا عايزه شريط مغامره فى بحر لفريق الحياه الافضل وشكرا مجهودكم


----------



## sallyf (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام المسيح معكم انا كنت طلبت قبل كده ترنيمه (مهما ضعفي امتلكني) بس محدش عبرني يا ريت انا محتجاها ضروري


----------



## ravi (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ترنيمة يا الهنا الصالح شكرا ليك
شكرا لمحبتكم


----------



## الانبا ونس (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*ممكن ترنيمة دايس على عسلك  لايمن كفرونى 

شكرا مقدما وارجو الاهتمام الرب يبارككم جميعا​*


----------



## cobcob (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



ravi قال:


> ترنيمة يا الهنا الصالح شكرا ليك
> شكرا لمحبتكم




*ترنيم "الهنا عظيم" من شريط بارك بلادى

http://www.4shared.com/file/17116672/2e6292f5/__online.html*​


----------



## egiziano2010 (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

بدور على ترنيمة ليل العشاء السرى..حد عنده؟؟ شكرا..


----------



## oesi no (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شريط بولس ملاك 
نغمات قبطيه
http://www.4shared.com/dir/1163187/bbbcdd40/na3mat_coptya.html​


----------



## dr_micl (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

أنا عندى الترنيمة لكن مش بأعرف أرفع عالنت و إحتملوا جهلى وحد يحاول يشرحلى الطريقة بإختصار وتقبلونى صديق جديد و يا رب أنفعكم بحاجة -  محتاج صلواتكم


----------



## wanas (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

اجوا من كل المشرفين والادارين  انا عاوز ترنيمه هموووت واسمعاها ياريت حد يجبها ليا 

ترنيمه ذقت حلو حبك ليا لما القلب عاش وياك الترنيمه بتاعت ساتر مخائيل


ذقت حلوه حبك ليا​


----------



## elven (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

اليك الترنيمة يا اختي العزيزة

ترنيمة دايس علي عسلك 

http://www.4shared.com/file/21108265...a_3asalak.html


----------



## elven (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

من فضلكم واحد يدبرلي الترانيم التالية انا محتاج الها:
لم يكن قلبي كامل - زياد شحادة ورندا عريضة
مابتنساش بس بصوت هايدي منتصر 
جبريل جاء يبشرك - زياد شحادة 
وشكرا لجهودكم


----------



## elven (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



الانبا ونس قال:


> *ممكن ترنيمة دايس على عسلك  لايمن كفرونى
> 
> شكرا مقدما وارجو الاهتمام الرب يبارككم جميعا​*



اليك الترنيمة يا اختي العزيزة

ترنيمة دايس علي عسلك 

http://www.4shared.com/file/21108265...a_3asalak.html


----------



## wanas (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ياريت ترنميه ذقت حلو حبك ليا لساتر مخائييييل


----------



## كرمه (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

هاى يا جماعه 
انا محتاجه ترانيمه اسمه  ليه ما نكنش واحد كلنا فى جسد المسيح


----------



## كرمه (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

هاى يا جماعه 
انا محتاجه ترانيمه اسمه  ليه ما نكنش واحد كلنا فى جسد المسيح


----------



## ريمون راضى (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ياريت البوم ليك راح اسلم للمرنم فرج عزيز 

انا دورت علية كتير على النت و مش عارف اوصلو 

ارجو الافادة​
عناوين الترانيم

1  ان انسى

2  ياصاحب الحنان 

3  ليك راح اسلم

4  قلبك معاية

5  سهران

6  جلدونى

7  الله حب

8  ما يحسن

9  يا الهى


----------



## tota E (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

:new4:انا بدور على ترنيمة للاطفال اسمها خبط باب قلبى فى يوم
لكن معرفش اسم الشريط


----------



## selvana nader (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اى حد عايز اى ترنيمة يطلبها وانا اجبهاله*

الترنيمة دى فى شريط <ايمانى اكيد>


----------



## same774 (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*فى ناس كتييييييييييييير طلبت شريط ايمانى اكيد ياااااااااريت اى حد يخدمنا وينزلة*
:ranting::ranting::ranting:


----------



## DrShady (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

السلام و النعمة 
لو سمحت أنا بدور على شريط لفريق الحياة الأفضل هو قديم شوية 
و بصوت المرنمة ليديا شديد اسمه 
" أنت هو صخرة خلاصي "
و شكرا على تعبك


----------



## oesi no (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ترنيمة بظهورك من من شريط ايمانى اكيد 
بظهورك يظهر صبح جديد

وعندى ايمانى اكيد بس صوتها مش حلو 
بس هحاول اجيب الشريط كامل
وياريت مخدش يكرر طلبه اكتر من مرة انا اللى بلقيه بجيبه علطول​


----------



## oesi no (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ترنيمة قدام الايقونة ايمانى اكيد من شريط ايمانى اكيد 
قدام الايقونة ​


----------



## ravi (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



cobcob قال:


> *ترنيم :smi411:"الهنا عظيم" من شريط بارك بلادى
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/17116672/2e6292f5/__online.html*​


شكرا cobcob بس انا كنت طالب يا الهنا الصالح شكرا ليك


----------



## cobcob (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



ravi قال:


> شكرا cobcob بس انا كنت طالب يا الهنا الصالح شكرا ليك




الترنيمة دى القرار بتاعها "يا الهنا الصالح شكرا ليك"


----------



## DrShady (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يا جماعة أنا السلام و النعمة أنا جديد معاكم في المنتدى هنا بس نفسي في كل ألبومات فريق الحياة الأفضل لو حد يقدر يخدمني في الحكاية دي ضروري أنا عارف أنها صعبة بس ببركة يسوع المسيح هتقدروا


----------



## oesi no (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

اتفضل يا دكتور شادى 
اللينك دة فيه شويه شرايط للحياة الافضل 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=329577&postcount=16


----------



## ramez_z (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يا جماعة بجد المنتدى جميل ومجهودكم رائع   كان نفسى فى اخر شريط لهيدى منتصر  اسمو  ساكت لية   وشكرا ليكوم             وجااااااااااااااااااارى    التحميل


----------



## oesi no (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شرائط هايدى منتصر  
شريط ساكت ليه 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14598

الشريط الاخير خلينى اعيشلك 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22704&highlight=%E5%C7%ED%CF%EC​


----------



## cobcob (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



DrShady قال:


> السلام و النعمة
> لو سمحت أنا بدور على شريط لفريق الحياة الأفضل هو قديم شوية
> و بصوت المرنمة ليديا شديد اسمه
> " أنت هو صخرة خلاصي "
> و شكرا على تعبك


*

شريط "أنت صخرة خلاصى"
موجود فى اللينك ده
http://www.saintmina-holmdel.org/Multimedia/index.php*​


----------



## zizo_a_86 (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يا جماعة يا ريت ترنيمة وحدك يا يسوع و ليس سواك اللى بتيجى على قناة اغابى بيت باللغة العربية و بيت باللغة الانجليزية


----------



## DrShady (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ألف ألف ألف شكر يا Cobcob هانم بس أنتي كدة طنعتيني أكتر أنا للأسف طلباتي قديمة و صعبة شوية هو الحقيقة فيه ألبوم قديم شوية للمرنمة الرائعة ليديا شديد أنا للأسف مش عارف اسمه بس أعرف منه 3 تراتيل هما " أنت ربي السامري - أنت لي المن الذي يشبع قلبي - سألت نفسي "
و أتمنى ان حضراتكم تجيبهولي عشان أنا نفسي فيه جدا تراتيله كلها تعزية


----------



## كرمه (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يا جماعه  لو سمحت انا عايزة ترانيمه اسمه 
ليه ما نكونيش واحد كلنا فى جسد المسيح


----------



## ginajoojoo (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



DrShady قال:


> ألف ألف ألف شكر يا Cobcob هانم بس أنتي كدة طنعتيني أكتر أنا للأسف طلباتي قديمة و صعبة شوية هو الحقيقة فيه ألبوم قديم شوية للمرنمة الرائعة ليديا شديد أنا للأسف مش عارف اسمه بس أعرف منه 3 تراتيل هما " أنت ربي السامري - أنت لي المن الذي يشبع قلبي - سألت نفسي "
> و أتمنى ان حضراتكم تجيبهولي عشان أنا نفسي فيه جدا تراتيله كلها تعزية



سلام ونعمة dr.shady ...*الشريط اسمه تسبيح قلبى وباذن ربنا جارى البحث عنه *​


----------



## ginajoojoo (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شريط تسبيح قلبى-ليديا شديد

انتظرى الرب يانفسى
هل جلست فى هدوء
عصفت فى البحر ريح
انت لى المن
مع المسيح صلبت
ننشد لحنا جديد
ربى تسبيح قلبى
حبيبى ايا من اجلى
سألت نفسى
سلمت امرى فى يديك
يسوع الحبيب
ترنيم ترنيم
انت ربى السامرى

سلام ونعمة​


----------



## wanas (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ارجوا من كل المشرفين والادارين انا عاوز ترنيمه هموووت واسمعاها ياريت حد يجبها ليا 

ترنيمه ذقت حلو حبك ليا لما القلب عاش وياك الترنيمه بتاعت ساتر مخائيل


ذقت حلوه حبك ليا


----------



## DrShady (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شكرا جزيلا يا جينا هانم أنا بجد مش عارف أقوللك ايه بس ربما يديكي بركة و نعمة


----------



## DrShady (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

جينا هانم أنا اسف بس أنا كنت عايز لينكات  تحميل دي سكاع بس و شكرا


----------



## oesi no (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شريط ليديا شديد - تسبيح قلبى 
ننشد لحنا جديدا 
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/402/487/nonshedo.mp3

انتظر الرب 
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/402/498/entazeri_alrab.mp3

هل جلست 
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/402/497/hal_galasta.mp3

عصفت فى البحر ريح 
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/402/494/3asafat.mp3

سألت نفسى 
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/402/495/sa2alt_nafsi.mp3

سلمت امرى 
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/402/493/salamto_amri.mp3

ربى تسبيح قلبى 
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/402/499/rabi_tasbe7u.mp3

يسوع الحبيب
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/402/490/yasou3_alhabib.mp3

حبيبى ايا من اجلى 
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/402/496/7abibi.mp3

ترنيم ترنيم 
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/402/488/tarnim_tarnim.mp3

انت ربى 
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/402/491/anta_rabi.mp3

انت لى 
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/402/492/anta_li.mp3

مع المسيح 
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/402/489/ma3_almasi7.mp3​


----------



## bahy (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

أرجو الأهتمام أرجوكم

أنا محتاج موسيقى لحن غولغثا ضرورى قوى بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز  

بجد محتاجها فى عرض مسرحى

انا عارف ان انتو مش هتتأخرو عليا


----------



## ginajoojoo (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



bahy قال:


> أرجو الأهتمام أرجوكم
> 
> أنا محتاج موسيقى لحن غولغثا ضرورى قوى بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز
> 
> ...



موسيقى لحن غولغثا 
انت تؤمر ياباهى ...سلام ونعمة​


----------



## John Amir (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يا جماعة في ترنيمة جميلة بس مش عارف اجيبها اسمها بين يديك راحتي لايريني جابر تقريباااً... وشكراً لتعب محبتكم....


----------



## ginajoojoo (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



wanas قال:


> ارجوا من كل المشرفين والادارين انا عاوز ترنيمه هموووت واسمعاها ياريت حد يجبها ليا
> 
> ترنيمه ذقت حلو حبك ليا لما القلب عاش وياك الترنيمه بتاعت ساتر مخائيل
> 
> ...



سلام ونعمة يا ونس..حضرتك كنت طلبت الترنيمة دى اكتر من مرة وانا فعلا دورت عليها كتيير فى كل شرايط ساتر ميخائيل اللى اعرفها ومالقتهاش فياريت تقولنا اسم الشريط اللى فيه الترنيمة عشان تساعدنا شوية​


----------



## DrShady (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شكرا يا جماعة بجد أنا مش عارف أقولكم ايه 
ربنا يبارككم


----------



## smcc (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام المسيح مع جميعكم ...

شكرا على المجهود الرائع والترانيم الرائعه 

ارجو اضافة شريط ترانيم اطفال الرائع *كتت كوكو*

وهو لفريق إيثان ومن انتاج سنة 1997


----------



## كرمه (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يا جماعه لو سمحت انا بقول ترانيم فى اجتماع شباب  ومحتاجه الترانيمه دى ضرورى قوى  بجد 
اسم الترانيمه (  ليه ما نكنيش واحد كلنا فى جسد المسيح )
انا محتاجه اسمها قبل يوم الاربعاء :a4::a4:


----------



## (56)nasser (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

نا عاوز شريط فايزة نيسان الجديد


----------



## taxi30 (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

اولا انا بشكر كل القائمين على هذا القسم وعل تعبهم الكبير معانا ربنا يعوضهم 
ثانيا سمعت ترنيمة اسمها شايف شوك بس للاسف معرفش مين اللى بترنمها ولا هيا فى شريط ايه 
يا ريت لو حد يقدر يجيبهالى اكون شاكر ليه جدا وربنا يعوضه ويبارك حياته


----------



## taxi30 (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

اولا : انا عايز اشكر كل القائمين على هذا القسم على المجهود الرائع  وربنا يعوضهم 
ثانيا : سمعت ترنيمة اسمها    شايف شوك  بس للاسف معرفش مين اللى بترنمها ولا هيا الترنيمة فى شريط ايه يا ريت لو حد عرف يجيبهالى اكون شاكر ليه جدا وربنا يعوضه ويبارك حياته


----------



## egiziano2010 (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

بدور على ترنيمة ليل العشاء السرى..شكرا مقدما!


----------



## ginajoojoo (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



egiziano2010 قال:


> بدور على ترنيمة ليل العشاء السرى..شكرا مقدما!



ترنيمة ليل العشا السرى ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



taxi30 قال:


> اولا : انا عايز اشكر كل القائمين على هذا القسم على المجهود الرائع  وربنا يعوضهم
> ثانيا : سمعت ترنيمة اسمها    شايف شوك  بس للاسف معرفش مين اللى بترنمها ولا هيا الترنيمة فى شريط ايه يا ريت لو حد عرف يجيبهالى اكون شاكر ليه جدا وربنا يعوضه ويبارك حياته



سلام ونعمة ..انا دورت على الترنيمة ومالقتهاش الحقيقة ..لكن كل اللى عرفته انها من شريط "جينا المزود" لكورال تى بارثينوس​


----------



## bahy (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



ginajoojoo قال:


> موسيقى لحن غولغثا
> انت تؤمر ياباهى ...سلام ونعمة​





اشكرك بجد على الموسيقى الرائعه

بس انا عايز الموسيقى الحزاينى:smil13:


----------



## red_pansy (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*لو سمحتم يا اخوتى*
*كنت عايزه ترنيمه ....  بس بصراحه مش عارفه منها غير القرار وبس*
*والقرار هو ..*
* يايسوع انا محتاجه لك ...  ارمى همومى عليك *
*يايسوع انا قلبى ندالك... قربنى من تانى ليك*
*وربنا يباركم :yaka:*​


----------



## Marian_91 (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا عايزة شريط " ربنا موجود "
ياريت بسرعة


----------



## randa (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا نفسي في ترنيمة ادنو اليك ارتاح


----------



## jero (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكلم على المجهودات الرائعه اللى بشوفها بس انا كنت طلبت شريط ربنا موجود اكتر من مرة للمرتل ساتر ميخائيل والمرتل رومانى رؤوف انا عارف انى بتعبكم معايا بس انا محتاجة اوى ولو مش موجود قولولى


----------



## oesi no (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ادنو اليك ارتاح
http://media.gospelcom.net/awm/maarifa/Mounir-Habib/Today_Tomorrow/3.rm


----------



## ginajoojoo (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



jero قال:


> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكلم على المجهودات الرائعه اللى بشوفها بس انا كنت طلبت شريط ربنا موجود اكتر من مرة للمرتل ساتر ميخائيل والمرتل رومانى رؤوف انا عارف انى بتعبكم معايا بس انا محتاجة اوى ولو مش موجود قولولى





> انا عايزة شريط " ربنا موجود "
> ياريت بسرعة



شريط ربنا موجود " ساتر ميخائيل & رومانى رؤوف "​


----------



## ginajoojoo (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شريط ربنا موجود للمرنم ساتر ميخائيل والمرنم رومانى رؤوف
لينك الشريط
http://www.4shared.com/dir/4325451/2ea1b363/__-___.html

الترانيم الموجوده بالشريط

المقدمة
الناس تركونى
جاى ودموعك
جواب ليسوع
لفين ياغربة
اوعى تكون ناسى
ربنا موجود
ياللى فاديتنى
*غالب بيك "تايه وسط بحور العالم"*

سلام ونعمة​


----------



## bahy (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

إقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ginajoojoo  

موسيقى لحن غولغثا 
انت تؤمر ياباهى ...سلام ونعمة 



اشكرك بجد على الموسيقى الرائعه

بس انا عايز الموسيقى الحزاينى 

ارجوكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ضرورى اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## bahy (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

معلش كمان ضرورى اوى عايز ترنيمة الصلب من شريط ريشه طايرة لفريق سانت دميانة

و متنسونيش فى موسيقى لحن غولغوثا الحزاينىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى

ضرورى اوى المسرحية قربت


----------



## egiziano2010 (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



ginajoojoo قال:


> ترنيمة ليل العشا السرى ​



شكرا على تعبك..بس أنا نفسى فى الترنيمة الأصلية زى مبتقال فى القداس..بالأبيات الأصلية..يا ترى ممكن ألاقيها..عموما شكرا :t39:


----------



## oesi no (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شريط ريشه طايرة موجود هنا 
www.copticnet.com


----------



## Ramy Eskander (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

أنا بطلب ترنيمة ياريت سنينى يرجعوا للمرنمة مريم بطرس* وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم*


----------



## MINA FIKRY (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

عايز ترانيم ساتر ميخائيل كلها


----------



## egiziano2010 (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



bahy قال:


> معلش كمان ضرورى اوى عايز ترنيمة الصلب من شريط ريشه طايرة لفريق سانت دميانة
> 
> و متنسونيش فى موسيقى لحن غولغوثا الحزاينىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
> 
> ضرورى اوى المسرحية قربت




أنا عندى طلبك..بس معرفش أحملها أزاى..لو عايز أدينى أيميلك و أبعتهالك عليه:lightbulb:


----------



## egiziano2010 (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*بدور على ترنيمة ( أيها الفخارى الأعظم ) و شكرا مقدما:dntknw:*


----------



## ginajoojoo (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



egiziano2010 قال:


> *بدور على ترنيمة ( أيها الفخارى الأعظم ) و شكرا مقدما:dntknw:*



ترنيمة ايها الفخارى الاعظم - ماهر فايز ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



Ramy Eskander قال:


> أنا بطلب ترنيمة ياريت سنينى يرجعوا للمرنمة مريم بطرس* وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم*



ترنيمة ياريت سنينى يرجعوا - للمرنمة مريم بطرس والحان سامح عبيد ​


----------



## randa (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

مرسي جدا جدا علي تعبكم


----------



## bahy (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



oesi_no قال:


> شريط ريشه طايرة موجود هنا
> www.copticnet.com



اللينك مش شغال و انا محتاج ترنيمة الصليب ضرورى اوى


----------



## ginajoojoo (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



bahy قال:


> اللينك مش شغال و انا محتاج ترنيمة الصليب ضرورى اوى



اسفة ياباهى على التأخير .. جارى رفع ترنيمة الصلب من شريط ريشة طايرة
باذن ربنا دقايق وتكون عندك
وبالنسبة للموسيقى الحزاينى للحن غولغوثا انا دورت عليها كتيير بجد ومالقتهاش​


----------



## wwwmmm (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

وانا كمان عاوز ترنيمة ايها الفخارى الاعظم


----------



## ginajoojoo (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

دى الترنيمة الوحيدة اللى عن الصلب اللى انا لاقيتها فى شريط ريشة طايرة
لو طلعت مش هيا قولى على اسم الترنيمة وانا اجيبهالك وعلى العموم جارى رفع الشريط كله

ترنيمة حزن جراح وصراخ ودموع 

ترنيمة حزن جراح وصراخ ودموع " بدون المقدمة اللى قبل الترنيمة "

سلام ونعمة​


----------



## bahy (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



ginajoojoo قال:


> دى الترنيمة الوحيدة اللى عن الصلب اللى انا لاقيتها فى شريط ريشة طايرة
> لو طلعت مش هيا قولى على اسم الترنيمة وانا اجيبهالك وعلى العموم جارى رفع الشريط كله
> 
> ترنيمة حزن جراح وصراخ ودموع
> ...



اشكرك بجد انا مش عارف اقول ايه

هى دى اللى انا عايزها و محتاجها ضرورى

و اشكرك على الموسيقى الحزاينى بس انا لقيت واحده حلوة موجودة فى موسيقى فيلم ابونا يسطس

شكرا اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## caro/كارو (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

لوسمحتوا نفسى فى ترنيمة حررنى يسوع للمرنمة فاديا بزى


----------



## caro/كارو (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

لوسمحتوا عايزة ترنيمة الفخارى الاعظم و حررنى يسوع بصيغة الmp3


----------



## ginajoojoo (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



caro/كارو قال:


> لوسمحتوا عايزة ترنيمة الفخارى الاعظم و حررنى يسوع بصيغة الmp3



ترنيمة حررنى يسوع لفاديا بزى بتوزيعين مختلفين بصيغة mp3

(1)
http://www.4shared.com/file/27591176/94f976e4/__online.html
(2)
http://www.4shared.com/file/27592298/fd3167da/_2___.html

سلام ونعمة​


----------



## oesi no (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



> لوسمحتوا نفسى فى ترنيمة حررنى يسوع للمرنمة فاديا بزى



شريط حررنى يسوع 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/3706643/ec73b776/_sharing.html​


----------



## elven (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ارجوكم ممكن واحد يهتم ويجيبلي الترانيم التالية
جبريل جاء يبيشرك لزيادة شحادة
لم يكن قلبي كامل زياد ورندا
مابتنساش بصوت هايدي منتصر
والرب يقويكم


----------



## randa (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن شريط حياتي رضاك للمرنم بولس ملاك وبسرعة


----------



## elven (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ارجوكم اتمنى ان احصل على شريط عيسى كعبر مع نخبة من المرنمين لعيسى كعبر
وشكرا لمجهودكم


----------



## magyjc (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

hi ya gama3a, pls law 7ad 3ando tarnemet "تعالى يا يسوع بيتنا" beta3et el better life ya ret ye3melaha upload, we ya ret law 7ad ye3raf taranim 3an el 7ob we monasba lel 7'otoba wel eklil ya ret yeb3athom besor3a.


----------



## cobcob (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



magyjc قال:


> hi ya gama3a, pls law 7ad 3ando tarnemet "تعالى يا يسوع بيتنا" beta3et el better life ya ret ye3melaha upload, we ya ret law 7ad ye3raf taranim 3an el 7ob we monasba lel 7'otoba wel eklil ya ret yeb3athom besor3a.


*
الشريط كله موجود فى موضوع ترانيم الاطفال
وفى ترنيمة اسمها "خلى الحب" موجودة فى شريط كرنفال هاتلاقيه فى نفس الموضوع
وفى ترنيم تالتة اسمها "متشكرين" هارفعهالك *​


----------



## magyjc (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

i tried to download it from the uploaded one but it wasn't available i don't know why !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



magyjc قال:


> hi ya gama3a, pls law 7ad 3ando tarnemet "تعالى يا يسوع بيتنا" beta3et el better life ya ret ye3melaha upload, we ya ret law 7ad ye3raf taranim 3an el 7ob we monasba lel 7'otoba wel eklil ya ret yeb3athom besor3a.



دى ترنيمة للمرنم ايمن كفرونى عن الارتباط وتنفع لمناسبات الخطوبة والفرح

ترنيمة الله اللى عم يجمعكم​


----------



## manna_kimo (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن ترنيمة الحب الابدي في فيلم تماف ايريني
بس mp3

معلش بعد اذنك​


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



manna_kimo قال:


> ممكن ترنيمة الحب الابدي في فيلم تماف ايريني
> بس mp3
> 
> معلش بعد اذنك​



ترنيمة الحب الابدى-هايدى منتصر-mp3
,ikh وهنا البوم خلينى اعيشلك كله -هايدى منتصر
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## jero (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*انا متشكر اوى اوى اوى بجد يا جينا على تعبك عشان تجيبى شريط ربنا موجود ومعلش انا اتاخرت فى الرد وربنا يعوضك بس ترنيمه جاى ودموعك مش عايزة تتحمل *


----------



## elven (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن ان احصل على هذه الشرائط او على الاقل بعضها
قوة الرحمن - مجموعة من المرتلين
عيسى كعبر - ابتهج بالرب
وقفت ببابك يا خالقي  - نخبة من المرنمين العرب
مؤيد العراقي-  بلادي


----------



## inin2010 (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ترنيمة بظهورك للعدرا دى فى شريط ايمانى اكيد والشريط كله رائع ياريت الشريط كامل وربنا يعوض تعب المحبه


----------



## siva_vana (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام لكم
ممكن لو سمحتم حد يجيبلى ترنيمة إمسك يارب إيدى للمرنم عماد خيرى 
وياريت تنبيهى على اميلى ممنوع وضع ايميلات
وربنا يعود تعب محبتكم


----------



## cobcob (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



magyjc قال:


> hi ya gama3a, pls law 7ad 3ando tarnemet "تعالى يا يسوع بيتنا" beta3et el better life ya ret ye3melaha upload, we ya ret law 7ad ye3raf taranim 3an el 7ob we monasba lel 7'otoba wel eklil ya ret yeb3athom besor3a.




*ترنيمة "متشكرين" 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/2855761/bcfd4710/sharing.html

وهاشوفلك اللينكات التانية *​


----------



## BESHOY2005 (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

hello everybody, hi gina how is every thing wz you?a7'baar askendria? plz i was looking for tapes of (tasbe7a) will be best of boles malak &fareq anba fam ,,any way God bless you all


----------



## oesi no (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



elven قال:


> ممكن ان احصل على هذه الشرائط او على الاقل بعضها
> قوة الرحمن - مجموعة من المرتلين
> عيسى كعبر - ابتهج بالرب
> وقفت ببابك يا خالقي - نخبة من المرنمين العرب
> مؤيد العراقي- بلادي


عيسى كعبر -ابتهج بالرب مع مجموعه من المرنمين
http://www.islameyat.com/hymns/3eesa_ka3bar/abtahejoo_bel_rab/index.htm
ولو عاوزهم امتداد مختلف دة wma
ما اعجب طرقك 
محتاج لصوتك
افراحى معاك بتزيد
على ميعاد
اسف
الشهد يقطر 
هاك لبانى
من خيرك مالى الدنيا
مع ان التين
يفرح قلبى
زجل لبنانى

سونيا وزى - قوة الرحمان 
خلنى قرب الصليب
يا سيدى لم ارى نجوما
محبة الله سمت
هل دمك 
هل كل ذا عنى انا
لا انسى يوما سيدى
هل قد زبحت من اجلى
هوذا قد صار ليلا
يسوع قد احببتنا
بحبه يسوع قد انقذنى
الشريط الاخير مش لاقيه​


----------



## The god love (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا عايزه ترنيمه محتاج اني اشوفك لساتر ميخائيل ممكن


----------



## The god love (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا عايزه ترنيمه محتاج اني اشوفك لساتر ميخائيل ممكن


----------



## hodyy (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*انا  عايزه الاجبيه تكون بصوت يعني مسموعه  و ده عشان واحده مريضه*


----------



## elven (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي العزيز oesi_no وربنا يقويك دائما كلش فرحت لانه دبرتلي شريط عيسى الجديد انما بالنسبة لقوة الرحمن ما قصدت مال سونيا وزي بل هو شريط لمرنميين مختلفين بس مع ذلكاشكرك جزيل الشكر


----------



## elven (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن واحد يدبرلي ترنيمة كيف انسى بصوت زياد شحادة ومنال سمير 
وشكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ginajoojoo (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



hodyy قال:


> *انا  عايزه الاجبيه تكون بصوت يعني مسموعه  و ده عشان واحده مريضه*



صلوات الاجبية بالصوت 
وربنا يتمجد ويشفى قريبتك المريضة بشفاعة امنا العدرا مريم والقديس العظيم مارجرجس
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



inin2010 قال:


> ترنيمة بظهورك للعدرا دى فى شريط ايمانى اكيد والشريط كله رائع ياريت الشريط كامل وربنا يعوض تعب المحبه



*ترنيمة بظهورك يظهر صبح جميل "من شريط فى مدينة اسكندرية لفريق ترينتى*"​[/URL]​[/COLOR]


----------



## ginajoojoo (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



jero قال:


> *انا متشكر اوى اوى اوى بجد يا جينا على تعبك عشان تجيبى شريط ربنا موجود ومعلش انا اتاخرت فى الرد وربنا يعوضك بس ترنيمه جاى ودموعك مش عايزة تتحمل *



تم تعديل اللينكات..شكرا للتبيه
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



elven قال:


> ممكن واحد يدبرلي ترنيمة كيف انسى بصوت زياد شحادة ومنال سمير
> وشكرااااااااااااااااااا



ترنيمة كيف انسى بصوت زياد شحاده ومنال سمير ​


----------



## MERO_CH (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

أرجوكم أريد ترنيمة و أنت معايا و أريد التعارف أيضا:new5::scenic:


----------



## oesi no (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شريط خلينى اعيشلك هتلاقى فيه ترنيمة وانت معايا 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22704​


----------



## mero_engel (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*في ترنيمه اسمه بره بيتي انا معرفش لمين بس هي اسمها بره بيتي وحضن ابويا اتمني من المشرفين اذا كان حد من المشرفين يعرفها ياريت ياجماعه*
*وميرسي ليكم ولتعبكم*


----------



## elven (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا يا اختي ginajoojoo العزيزة ويسوع يباركك دوما


----------



## cobcob (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



mero_engel قال:


> *في ترنيمه اسمه بره بيتي انا معرفش لمين بس هي اسمها بره بيتي وحضن ابويا اتمني من المشرفين اذا كان حد من المشرفين يعرفها ياريت ياجماعه*
> *وميرسي ليكم ولتعبكم*



*
الترنيمة موجودة فى شريط "أعود اليك" فريق الحياة الافضل
الشريط موجود فى الموضوع بتاع شرايط فريق الحياة الافضل

لينك الموضوع:

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32645*​


----------



## cobcob (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



ginajoojoo قال:


> ترنيمة بظهورك يظهر صبح جميل -كورال مريم بدرياس ​




معلش يا جينا 
فى تعليق صغير
الترنيمة اللى انتى رفعاها دى
من شريط "فى مدينة اسكندرية" - فريق ترينتى


----------



## elven (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام المسيح 
ممكن ترنيمة لم يكن قلبي كامل لزياد شحادة


----------



## fayse_f (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن ترنيمة بتقول في لحظة غمضت عنيا عن كل شيء حوليا عن ايامي الي فاتت وسنين عدت عليا
الترنيمة بصوت مرنمة لااعرف اسمها ولا اعرف اسم الشرط 
دة طبعاً ان كان ممكن  وسلام الرب مع جميعكم


----------



## maro52 (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

معلش انا لي طلبين:
1-شريط طوباكي يا ام ايريني للمرنم بولس ملاك
2-ترنيمه اسمهافي وقت الشدايد هي ترنيمه للعدرا 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## ginajoojoo (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



cobcob قال:


> معلش يا جينا
> فى تعليق صغير
> الترنيمة اللى انتى رفعاها دى
> من شريط "فى مدينة اسكندرية" - فريق ترينتى



اسفة على الغلطة دى.."تم تعديل الاسم"ميرسى ياماريان على تنبيهك ربنا يعوضك
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



elven قال:


> سلام المسيح
> ممكن ترنيمة لم يكن قلبي كامل لزياد شحادة



ترنيمة لم يكن قلبى كامل "زياد شحاده وراندا عريضة" ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



BESHOY2005 قال:


> hello everybody, hi gina how is every thing wz you?a7'baar askendria? plz i was looking for tapes of (tasbe7a) will be best of boles malak &fareq anba fam ,,any way God bless you all



اهلا بيشوى .. منورنا فى المنتدى
انا ملقتش التسبحة بصوت الشماس بولس ملاك لكن جيبتهالك بصوت فريق ابو فام وهاتلاقيها على تلات اجزاء بس حجمها مش كبير وده اللينك بتاعها

تسبحة نصف الليل "عربى" لفريق الشهيد ابو فام 
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



fayse_f قال:


> ممكن ترنيمة بتقول في لحظة غمضت عنيا عن كل شيء حوليا عن ايامي الي فاتت وسنين عدت عليا
> الترنيمة بصوت مرنمة لااعرف اسمها ولا اعرف اسم الشرط
> دة طبعاً ان كان ممكن  وسلام الرب مع جميعكم



اتفضل يا fayse_f
انا لاقيت الترنيمة عندنا هنا فى المنتدى...وهى الحان الفنان عمانوئيل سعد
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32077
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## fayse_f (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

اشكرك الان وعلي الدوام واشكر كل القائمين علي هذا  العمل الرائع المعزي لكل المكروبين
                      الرب يعوض تعبكم


----------



## Pierry (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

hi ya gama3a....plz  ana 3ayez  shereet  for marygerges.....esmo  (  2ameeer we  shaheed) lw  7d 3ando  plz  me7tago fe3lan ...thx alot....God bless u all


----------



## siva_vana (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا عايزة ترنيمة 
امسك يارب ايدى لعماد خيرى
وترنيمة 
انا الخروف الضال بس مش عارفة كورال مين او شريط ايه 
ياريت حد يساعدنى


----------



## BESHOY2005 (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



ginajoojoo قال:


> اهلا بيشوى .. منورنا فى المنتدى
> انا ملقتش التسبحة بصوت الشماس بولس ملاك لكن جيبتهالك بصوت فريق ابو فام وهاتلاقيها على تلات اجزاء بس حجمها مش كبير وده اللينك بتاعها
> 
> تسبحة نصف الليل "عربى" لفريق الشهيد ابو فام
> سلام ونعمة​



mesh 3aref a2olek eh ya gina ana kont 3yez el shreet da men agmel sharyet el tesb7a ella ba7bha ,thanx so much ya gina w rabna y3wed ta3bek:new5: 

:smil11::smil11::smil11::smil11:


----------



## oesi no (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



> انا عايزة ترنيمة
> امسك يارب ايدى لعماد خيرى
> وترنيمة
> انا الخروف الضال بس مش عارفة كورال مين او شريط ايه
> ياريت حد يساعدنى





> ​



ترنيمة انا الخروف الضال 
http://www.stabraammonastery.com/gifts/tranem/Ana_ElKarof_ElDal.mp3

​


----------



## oesi no (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

امسك يارب ايدى لعماد خيرى من شريط اتبعنى 
http://www.4shared.com/file/16429574/2c3e7918/emsak-yarab-edy.html​


----------



## MINA FIKRY (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن شريط المس ايدينا لفريق ابناء يسوع تقريبا


----------



## hokka_2020 (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

لو سمحت انا نفسى كتير ف شريط امس ايدينا وخالق الكون للامجد فوزى ده جميل اوى اوى اوى ازاى هو مش هنا نفسى احطه على الجهاز مش شريط وياريت شريط املك حياتى لمايكل فايز ومريم حلمى واكون شاكرالك اوووووووى


----------



## hodyy (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

المجد لله في الاعالي و علي الارض السلام
:fun_lol:


----------



## sandrina (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يا جماعة انا عايزة
موسيقى ترانيم الحياة الافضل
              فى البوم ميلاد يسوع فى قلبى
وخصوصا يسوع اسمه عجيب و دقوا الاجراس
ضرورى جدا جدا
pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaase لو اى حد عندم الحاجات دية please يحطها بسرعة


----------



## cobcob (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



sandrina قال:


> يا جماعة انا عايزة
> موسيقى ترانيم الحياة الافضل
> فى البوم ميلاد يسوع فى قلبى
> وخصوصا يسوع اسمه عجيب و دقوا الاجراس
> ...




الموجود عندى الترانيم نفسها مش الموسيقى


----------



## sandrina (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا عندى الترانيم
بس كنت محتاجة الموسيقى
عموما لو اى حد لقاها يا ريت يحطها
ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## K I R O (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

اول مشاركه و طلب ترنيمه وحيبيى 
انا سمعتها بصوت بنت كده كان جامد اوى
لكن انا عندى بصوت فيروز
انا بقا عايز الترنيمه بصوت البنت التنيه 
و شكرا​


----------



## oesi no (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*




> ممكن شريط المس ايدينا لفريق ابناء يسوع تقريبا


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24000


----------



## cobcob (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



K I R O قال:


> اول مشاركه و طلب ترنيمه وحيبيى
> انا سمعتها بصوت بنت كده كان جامد اوى
> لكن انا عندى بصوت فيروز
> انا بقا عايز الترنيمه بصوت البنت التنيه
> و شكرا​



*
http://www.4shared.com/file/28470576/a968a470/__online.html
 ترنيمة "وا حبيبى" - فريق العائلة المقدسة
بصوت واحدة - ويا رب تكون اللى انت عاوزها*​


----------



## K I R O (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

Merci bgd  haya deh el trnema 2ale ana kont 3ayzha   
merci moooooooooooooooooooooooot
rabena e3wadik


----------



## bahy (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ya gama3a pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ana nefsy 2wy fe taraneem faree2 el resala... momken 7ad yesa3edny we yegebly el links for their tapes...????????????????????plzzzzzzzzzzz it is very important
thanx


----------



## samer12 (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

   سلام ونعمة 
في ترتيلة (وديع الصافي ) ( يا من أمرت البحر والرياح فهدأت تعال وأمشي على أمواج قلبي فيهدأ)


----------



## ginajoojoo (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



bahy قال:


> ya gama3a pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ana nefsy 2wy fe taraneem faree2 el resala... momken 7ad yesa3edny we yegebly el links for their tapes...????????????????????plzzzzzzzzzzz it is very important
> thanx



اتفضل ياباهى ده لينك فيه تلات شرايط لفريق الرسالة

http://www.mp3-tranem.net/Mp3cd/A/Farek_2aresala.htm

سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



samer12 قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> في ترتيلة (وديع الصافي ) ( يا من أمرت البحر والرياح فهدأت تعال وأمشي على أمواج قلبي فيهدأ)



سلام ونعمة يا سامر

ترنيمة يا من امرت البحر - وديع الصافى ​


----------



## samer12 (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



ginajoojoo قال:


> سلام ونعمة يا سامر
> 
> ترنيمة يا من امرت البحر - وديع الصافى ​




 الف شكر​


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن ترنيمة حنانك يا رب الاكوانِ

بتقول حنانك يا رب الاكوان    اليك رفعت صلاتي
انا ان احيا فبالايمانِ            يشرف معنى حياتي


----------



## ginajoojoo (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> ممكن ترنيمة حنانك يا رب الاكوانِ
> 
> بتقول حنانك يا رب الاكوان    اليك رفعت صلاتي
> انا ان احيا فبالايمانِ            يشرف معنى حياتي



سلام ونعمة يا عاشقة دجلة
اتفضلى الترنيمة
حنانك يارب الاكوان - بصوت نجيب لبيب 

حنانك يا رب الاكوان - صوت اخر ​


----------



## bahy (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



ginajoojoo قال:


> اتفضل ياباهى ده لينك فيه تلات شرايط لفريق الرسالة
> 
> http://www.mp3-tranem.net/Mp3cd/A/Farek_2aresala.htm
> 
> سلام ونعمة​



:sha:

thx awy ya gina

bas ya ret law fy tany 

:sha:


----------



## K A T Y (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*سلام ونعمة*​ 
*انا كنت عايزة ترنيمة مريم يا ابنة يواقيم*​ 
*وديه كلماتها*​ 
*مريم يا ابنة يواقيم لكي منا كل التعظيم*
*مجدك اسمي من السيرافيم يا ام الرب الرحيم*
*يا تي بارثينوس يا ام ايسوس*
*يانجمة بتضوي في الفردوس يامن ولدتي بخرستوس*
*بشفاعتك علي ابليس بندوس*​ 
*وانا مسجلة جزء منها هحاول ارفعه بس ياريت لو حد عنده يجيبهالي*​ 
http://www.zshare.net/download/48084011004dca/​


----------



## ginajoojoo (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



K A T Y قال:


> *سلام ونعمة*​
> *انا كنت عايزة ترنيمة مريم يا ابنة يواقيم*​
> *وديه كلماتها*​
> *مريم يا ابنة يواقيم لكي منا كل التعظيم*
> ...



سلام ونعمة K A T Y 
دى  ترنيمة مريم يا ابنة يواقيم 

ودا كمان فلاش ترنيمة مريم ياابنة يواقيم ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



bahy قال:


> :sha:
> 
> thx awy ya gina
> 
> ...



العفو يا باهى .. ولو ليهم ترانيم تانية هارفعهالك على طول
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## K A T Y (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



ginajoojoo قال:


> سلام ونعمة K A T Y​
> دى ترنيمة مريم يا ابنة يواقيم ​
> 
> ودا كمان فلاش ترنيمة مريم ياابنة يواقيم ​




*مش عارفة اشكرك ازاي يا قمر*

*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## ginajoojoo (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



K A T Y قال:


> *مش عارفة اشكرك ازاي يا قمر*
> 
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​



لاشكر على واجب يا قمر​


----------



## كيسو (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

من فضلك انا محتاج شريط رحلة غربة كامل


----------



## cobcob (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*شريط "رحلة غربة"

http://www.4shared.com/dir/4528654/797ca842/_sharing.html​*


----------



## caro/كارو (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شكراا جداا يا جينا على ترنيمة حررني يسوع اسفه انى اتاخرت على الرد عليكى اصل انا اعدادية بعيد عنك ف ورايا مذكرة كتير و نادراا لما بفتح النت صلوا لاجلى و ممكن ترنيمة الفخارى الاعظم و شريط ترانيم سيدى يسوع لفريق القلب المرنم بتاع كنيسة ما جرجس ألماظة mp3 و شكرااااا جدااااااااااا


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شكرا جينااااااا الة شوي و ابكي من فرحتي .. هاي اول ترنيمة اطلبها و اخزنها .. شكرا شكرا عيني


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يا ريت الترنيمة اللبنانية 


خبز و نار و مي ايماني .. ابن الله الحي قربانة


----------



## ginajoojoo (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



caro/كارو قال:


> شكراا جداا يا جينا على ترنيمة حررني يسوع اسفه انى اتاخرت على الرد عليكى اصل انا اعدادية بعيد عنك ف ورايا مذكرة كتير و نادراا لما بفتح النت صلوا لاجلى و ممكن ترنيمة الفخارى الاعظم و شريط ترانيم سيدى يسوع لفريق القلب المرنم بتاع كنيسة ما جرجس ألماظة mp3 و شكرااااا جدااااااااااا



لا شكر على واجب ياقمر ..ربنا معاكى ويساعدك فى مذاكرتك
ودى  ترنيمة ايها الفخارى 
*وجارى البحث عن شريط سيدى يسوع*
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> يا ريت الترنيمة اللبنانية
> 
> 
> خبز و نار و مي ايماني .. ابن الله الحي قربانة



انتى تؤمرى يا عاشقة دجلة 
ودى ترنيمة خبز وخمر ومى باللبنانى 
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

  مالي سواك يا سيدي  .. يا ريت .. و الف الف شكرا الك عيوني


----------



## oesi no (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



> مالي سواك يا سيدي  .. يا ريت .. و الف الف شكرا الك عيوني


http://www.4shared.com/file/17206293/7b1b7c2f/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=9ea2611f


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

طبعا رح اغلبكو .. 

بلة زحمة يا ريت ترنيمة نشالله القمحة ( اللبنانية ) .. و سلامٌ عليكي يا اطهر القلوب .. و في وقت ضعفي

مشكوين مقدما عيني


----------



## ginajoojoo (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> طبعا رح اغلبكو ..
> 
> بلة زحمة يا ريت ترنيمة نشالله القمحة ( اللبنانية ) .. و سلامٌ عليكي يا اطهر القلوب .. و في وقت ضعفي
> 
> مشكوين مقدما عيني



ترنيمة انشالله القمحة - بصوت الاب منصور لبكى 

ترنيمة السلام عليكى يا اطهر القلوب - بصوت ناتالى ابى حبيب  

ترنيمة فى وقت ضعفى - من شريط مالى سواك 

سلام ونعمة​


----------



## basimfayez (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*الترانيم*

ألاخوه الاحباء في المـــسيح 
سلام ونعمه ​
شرايط ترانيم "ايريني ابو جابر"
1- رفيق عربتي
2- جعلتني مثمرا

لو حد عند روابط مباشر ياريت يضع الرابط علي التكست


----------



## rita76 (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

:yaka: السلام و النعمة للجميع عايزة شريط حواديت عصفور و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## cobcob (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم*



basimfayez قال:


> ألاخوه الاحباء في المـــسيح
> سلام ونعمه ​
> شرايط ترانيم "ايريني ابو جابر"
> 1- رفيق عربتي
> ...




*شريط "جعلتنى مثمرا" موجود على فى موضوع فى المنتدى

لينك الموضوع

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19180*​


----------



## rita76 (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

:yaka:سلام و نعمة
انا عايزة ترنيمة ايها الصامت تكلم بس مش عارفة مين اللى بيرنمها ولا اسم الشريط


----------



## oesi no (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شريط رفيق غربتى 


ايها الصامت تكلم 
​


----------



## basimfayez (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## ginajoojoo (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



rita76 قال:


> :yaka:سلام و نعمة
> انا عايزة ترنيمة ايها الصامت تكلم بس مش عارفة مين اللى بيرنمها ولا اسم الشريط



ترنيمة ايها الصامت تكلم ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شريط جعلتنى مثمرا ​


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شكرااااااااااااااا جينا  شكرا عيني


----------



## tamersolitaire (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الملاك ميخائيل*

يا ريت شريط ترانيم هايدي منتصر و اللي فيه ترنيمة و انت معايا اللي كانت في فيلم تماف ايريني\\

الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم خير


----------



## ginajoojoo (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*شريط خلينى اعيشلك*



tamersolitaire قال:


> يا ريت شريط ترانيم هايدي منتصر و اللي فيه ترنيمة و انت معايا اللي كانت في فيلم تماف ايريني\\
> 
> الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم خير



اهلا بيك معانا يا تامر
شريط خلينى اعيشلك - هايدى منتصر ​


----------



## هالة عجايبى حنا بشاى (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

من فضلكم عايزة ترنيمة الرب لى راعى التى تبث على قناةاغابى الجزء الاول باللغة الانجليزية والجزء الثانى بالعربية واكون شاكرة جدا لانها بتاثر فى كثيرا


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يا ريـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت ترنيمة هيا نعبد


----------



## oesi no (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شريط ترانيم هيا نعبد 
http://www.tarateel.net/hymns/holy_spirit_renewal.htm#%20هيا%20نعبد​


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شكرا جورج ..  good boy


----------



## FoNoo (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يا ريت ترنيمة في كل يوم
او هارجعلك من تاني


----------



## cobcob (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*ترنيم "فى كل يوم" (أنا هارجعلك من تانى)
من شريط (لمسة حياة)

http://www.4shared.com/file/29711510/14e4d1c/___online.html

1-في كل يوم باشوف أمور كلمت قلبي فيها من سنين
فاكر في يوم همسك يقول أنا راجع تاني وهانهض ملايين
دربني ربي وخلّي قلبي يرجع يعيش لمجدك من جديد
هارجع هاتوب هانهض هاقوم هانسى معاك ضعفي وهاقول
القرار-(أنا هارجعلك من تاني أنا راجع امكاني   واقف ع الاسوار وبنادي
بإيماني وبأغاني بكلامي بترنيماتي  
 يسوعي هايكون نور إعلاني)*2
2-غيرني ربي والمس حياتي علشان تشوف الناس في يسوع
مش بس لساني أو كلماتي لكن أعيش تسبيحة ليسوع
هاسهر هاصلي فاكر رسالتي وأتعلم ربي تاني الأنتظار
وأحيا شهادة بمسحة بإرادة وتفيض حياتي دايماً بالثمار*​


----------



## FoNoo (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

Shokran


----------



## elven (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن ترنيمة ليلة الميلاد لدينا حدادين او اي مرنم اخر
والرب يبارككم


----------



## cobcob (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

_*لو سمحتم يا جماعة 
حد عنده الترنيمة دى 
أو يعرف هى فى شريط ايه 
ياريت اللى يعرف يرفعها على المنتدى أو يدينى اسم الشريط 

مَنْ أنا يا نفسي؟!
من أنا يا نفسى انى                                       لست ادرى ما الجواب
في سماء الخلد اسكن                                      ام على ارض العذاب
لست ادرى الا انى                                       قد اخذت من التراب
قد قضيت العمر الهو                                      فاذا الكل سراب

اننى يا رب عبدآ                                       للخطايا والاثام
ليس من غيرك يهدى                                     من يصارع في الظلام
كل يوم فيه اخطو                                       خطوة نحو السلام
صوتك يا رب يهدى                                       لن يدعنى للالام

سوف احيا يا الهى                                        آسر الدنيا بحبك 
واهبآ كل حياتى                                        واهبآ قلبى لكرمك
حتى في وقت الممات                                        تهتف النفس باسمك
اننى يا رب أرجو                                       فأعن ضعفى بروحك*_​


----------



## ميرنا (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شوفوا بقى الترنيمة دى جننتنى دورت عليها لحد متجننت انا كمان ​ 
ادى كلماتها علشان اللى هينزلى واحدة تانى معرفش اللى ممكن اعملة :bomb:
*1- رفعت عيني إلي الحبال من حيث تأتي معونتي *
*من عند الله ذي الجلال فهو دوماً كفايتي*
*القرار*
*وبظل جناحيك أسترني وفي حدقة عينيك إحفظني*
*وعلي كفك ربي أنقشني أنت لي خير معين*
*2- معونتي من عند الرب خالق كل الأكوان*
*فلا يدع رجلك تزل فهو حافظ الآنام*
*3- الرب يظلل علي يديك يحفظك كم كل الشرور*
*الرب حارس لسبيلك الآن وإلي الدهور*​


----------



## cobcob (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*كان نفسى اسيبك تتجننى شوية كمان 
بس خليها علينا المرة دى
:spor22:
ترنيمة "رفعت عينى الى الجبال" - من شريط (قوتى وتسبحتى)
كورال فتيات الانبا رويس

http://www.4shared.com/file/29943846/c561a9b4/___.html​*


----------



## ميرنا (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



cobcob قال:


> *كان نفسى اسيبك تتجننى شوية كمان​*
> *بس خليها علينا المرة دى*
> *:spor22:*
> *ترنيمة "رفعت عينى الى الجبال" - من شريط (قوتى وتسبحتى)*
> ...


 
تسلم ايدك يا كوب كوب  ميجبها اللى بناتها:36_3_11:
وتعبتك يا جورج اوى ميرسى بجد​


----------



## jm14 (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

لو سمحتوا يا جماعة محدش ترنيمة سلم على صحبك الى كانوا بتوع مارمينا شبرا بيقولوها السنة قبل الى فاتت كشعار لمسرحية مسرح العرايس 2006 مارمينا شبرا


----------



## مايكل صبرى عطيه (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام المسيح يكون معكم 
انا عاوز ترنيمه اشتياقى ليك يا ربى هو املى هو هدفى (انحنى يا نفسى)
:smi420:
ومتشكر جدا


----------



## sandrina (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يا جماعة فى اى حد عنده موسيقى الترانيم ديه:
يسوع اسمه عجيب
دقوا الاجراس 
حبك بيحير 
ربى يسوع جه علشانى 
لا انسى عاما قد مضى
تلج تلج
جاء الملاك
على فكرة هى كلها ترانيم للميلاد
Please لو اى حد عنده اى واحدة please
يحطها بسرعة حتى لو واحدة بس:smi420:


----------



## madonna samuel (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم....ممكن ترانيم جديدة للميلاد*

*شكرا لتعب محبتكم... كل عيد ميلاد و يسوع مولود و ساكن في قلوبنا*


----------



## مايكل صبرى عطيه (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

حد عنده ترنيمه اشتياقى ليك يا ربى (انحنى يا نفسى)
:smi420:


----------



## cobcob (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



مايكل صبرى عطيه قال:


> سلام المسيح يكون معكم
> انا عاوز ترنيمه اشتياقى ليك يا ربى هو املى هو هدفى (انحنى يا نفسى)
> :smi420:
> ومتشكر جدا



ترنيمة "اشتياقى ليك يا ربى" (انحنى يا نفسى)
من شريط (مستنيك)

http://www.4shared.com/file/30274417/2f8963e4/___online.html


إشتياقى ليك يا ربى      هو أملى ,هو هدفى
ياللى حبك مالى قلبى     مد إيدك قوى ضعفى
        و( إنحنى يا نفسى)6

إنحنى للى فداك           واللى قلبه كتير راعاكى
اللى دايماً كان معاكى    ضحى دمه وإشتراكى
        و(إنحنى يا نفسى)6

إبعدى عن مجد باطل     وإرتوى من نبع فاضل
إنظرى نور المخلص     يحمى قلبك من المخاطر
        و(إنحنى يا نفسى)6

لو يكون الشوك طريقك   والوحوش هى رفيقك
قلب ربك أن حبك         هو وحده يكون صديقك
        و(إنحنى يا نفسى)6​


----------



## cobcob (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



sandrina قال:


> يا جماعة فى اى حد عنده موسيقى الترانيم ديه:
> يسوع اسمه عجيب
> دقوا الاجراس
> حبك بيحير
> ...



موسيقى ترنيمة "لا أنسى عاما"

http://www.4shared.com/file/30275086/36f92782/____.html


----------



## sweetangel2005 (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ياريييييييييييييييييييييييييييت انا عايزه شريط لاسمك ارنم وشريط يرعاني وياريت يكونوا mp3 شكرا


----------



## sweetangel2005 (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ياريت كمان لو حد عنده شريط بحور الغربة ويكون mp3 يبقى ياريت ويبقى خدمني خدمة العمر  شكرا اوي


----------



## مايكل صبرى عطيه (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

متشكر جدا على تعبك يا

cob

Thanks


----------



## mero_engel (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*لو سمحتوا انا عايزه ترنيمه اسمها ربي لست اعلموا ماتحمله الايام لي*
*ياريت اللي عنده رجاء محبه *
*ربنا يبارك خدمتكم ويعوض تعب محبتكم*​


----------



## oesi no (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ربى لست اعلم 
فيفيان السودانيه 
http://www.hamsat-haya.org/tranim_Vivian_konto_%20(10).wav​


----------



## keromaro (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

عاوز ترنيمه يا امى يا عدرا يا غاليا عليا بليز مش لاقيها خالص


----------



## oesi no (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

جارى رفع ترنيمة يا عدرا يا امى​


----------



## oesi no (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ترنيمة يا عدرا يا امى ​


----------



## mero zizo (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ياجماعه انا ليا طلب انا عايزه ترنيمه اسمها " نفسى ارسم صوره ليك " بس انا بجد مش فاكره هى بتاعه مين انا اسفه وهى تقريبا قديمه شويه


----------



## seven_up8 (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

جاري رفع ترنيمة ساكت ليه تركيب المشاهد علي فيلم الراهب الصامت


----------



## sweetangel2005 (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا عندي ترنيمة نفسي ارسم صورة ليك  بتاعة كورال الراعي الصالح شريط مدينتي الحصينه بس مش بعرف ارفعه ازاي  لو حد قاللي ارفعه ازاي هرفعه


----------



## kermenaa (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ارجوكم انا عاوزة ترنيمة لتي امتي هنفضل بعنادنا عايشين ودي لفريق الكرازة اشكركمممممممممممممممممم


----------



## kermenaa (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



kermenaa قال:


> ارجوكم انا عاوزة ترنيمة لحد امتي هنفضل بعنادنا عايشين ودي لفريق الكرازة اشكركمممممممممممممممممم



ياريت بسرعة لان عاوزاها


----------



## mero_engel (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



oesi_no قال:


> ربى لست اعلم
> 
> فيفيان السودانيه
> 
> http://www.hamsat-haya.org/tranim_Vivian_konto_%20(10).wav​


*ميرسي ليك oesi_no علي تعبك معانا بجد*
*دايما ما بلتنساش طلبتنا*
*ربنا يبارك في خدمتك*​


----------



## امير المصرى (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

من فضلكم عاوز شريط نورت المناهرة للشماس بولس ملاك


----------



## zizo_a_86 (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يا جماعة يا ريت حد يجيبلنا شريط كواكب فى الفردوس لفريق البابا كيرلس اللى فيه ترنيمة يا مار مينا يا عجايبى مش لاقيه خالص


----------



## madonna samuel (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: نفسى ارسم صورة ليك*

*غالبا موجودة فى شريط فريق ترينيتى..(في مدينة اسكندرية).. و مازال في المكتبات..دي من اجمل الترانيم .. انا فاكرة الكلمات و اللحن ... لكن الشريط سلفته و مرجعليش....:11_9_10[1]:*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

لو سمحتم عايزة شريط بستان القديسين - للشماس بولس ملاك 

كل الشريط​


----------



## sweetangel2005 (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

لا ترنيمة نفسي ارسم صورة ليك مش في شريط في مدينة اسكندرية لان الشريط ده عندي الترنيمة دي موجوده في شريط مدينتي الحصينه لكورال الراعي الصالح وعندي بس مش عارفه ارفعها لو حد يقدر يقولي ارفعها ازاي هرفعها  وكمان ممكن تشوفولي شريط بحور الغربة ويكون mp3 شكرا


----------



## kermenaa (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ياجماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعة ارجوكم قولوا طيب حد هيعرف يجبلي ترنيمة لحد امتي هنفضل بعنادنا عايششين ولا افقد الامل خالصصصصصصص[/size]


----------



## jm14 (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

لو سمحتوا يا جماعة محدش ترنيمة سلم على صحبك الى كانوا بتوع مارمينا شبرا بيقولوها السنة قبل الى فاتت كشعار لمسرحية مسرح العرايس 2006 مارمينا شبرا


----------



## cobcob (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> لو سمحتم عايزة شريط بستان القديسين - للشماس بولس ملاك​
> 
> 
> 
> كل الشريط


 



*الشريط ده جينا كانت رفعاه فى موضوع قبل كده*​ 

*لينك الموضوع:*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=562442&postcount=3​

]​


----------



## cobcob (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



sweetangel2005 قال:


> لا ترنيمة نفسي ارسم صورة ليك مش في شريط في مدينة اسكندرية لان الشريط ده عندي الترنيمة دي موجوده في شريط مدينتي الحصينه لكورال الراعي الصالح وعندي بس مش عارفه ارفعها لو حد يقدر يقولي ارفعها ازاي هرفعها  وكمان ممكن تشوفولي شريط بحور الغربة ويكون mp3 شكرا





*مش تقولى كده من الصبح

ترنيمة "نفسى أرسم صورة ليك" - شريط (مدينتى الحصينة)

http://www.4shared.com/file/30533743/22874320/Nefsi.html*​


----------



## cobcob (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



kermenaa قال:


> ياجماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعة ارجوكم قولوا طيب حد هيعرف يجبلي ترنيمة لحد امتي هنفضل بعنادنا عايششين ولا افقد الامل خالصصصصصصص[/size]




صدقنى الترنيمة لو عندنا كنا أكيد رفعناها
لا تقلق


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



cobcob قال:


> *الشريط ده جينا كانت رفعاه فى موضوع قبل كده*​
> 
> *لينك الموضوع:*
> 
> ...




اللنك مش شغال


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

كمان عايزة ترنيمة

مين احن منك التجىء الية

بس برابط ينفع للموبايل زى الـ Realplayer

و شكرآآآآآآآآآآآآ​


----------



## sweetangel2005 (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يا cobcob متعرفيش شريط بحور الغربة ده خالص ....... نفسي الاقيه لو لقيتيه ياريت ترفعيه وياريت يبقى mp3 يا cobcob ياعسل.....


----------



## mero zizo (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

اولا شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااااااا بجد على ترنيمه نفسى ارسم صوره ليك 
ثانيا انا عارفه كلمات ترنيمه سلم على صاحبك بتاعه مارمينا شبرا بس يعنى هى مش عندى باللحن بتاعها لو عايزها يا jm14 قولى وهتبهالك


----------



## kermenaa (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

طاب انا هقولكم كلمات ترنيمة لحد امتي هنفضل بعنادنا عايشين يمكن تعجبكم وتجبوهالي
لحد امتي هنفضل بعنادنا عايشين
بنقول لتكن مشئتك واحنا مش فاهمين
بنشوف الشر لينا خير وفية ماشيين
وانت مدبر لينا كل الخير ومش راضين
مش راضيين بحياتنا وبقيودنا مربوطين
شايفين طريقك خير لكن محتارين       هاااااااااااااااااااا عجبتكم كمان تكلمتها جميلة واسفة للازعاج:36_33_7:


----------



## oesi no (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*




> اللنك مش شغال


تم تعديله


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> كمان عايزة ترنيمة
> 
> مين احن منك التجىء الية
> 
> ...



مين احن منك - بصوت الشماس ميلاد بشرى 

مين احن منك - صوت اخر "دويتو " 

دول بصيغة الريل بلاير..ولو منفعوش قوليلى وانا ارفعهوملك ام بى ثرى​


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



kermenaa قال:


> طاب انا هقولكم كلمات ترنيمة لحد امتي هنفضل بعنادنا عايشين يمكن تعجبكم وتجبوهالي
> لحد امتي هنفضل بعنادنا عايشين
> بنقول لتكن مشئتك واحنا مش فاهمين
> بنشوف الشر لينا خير وفية ماشيين
> ...



كلمات الترنيمة بجد تحفة يا كيرمينا ..وللاسف انا دورت عليها كتيير ملقتهاش
باذن ربنا لو لاقيتها فى اى وقت هاجيبهالك..وميرسى ليكى على الترنيمة المكتوبة​


----------



## MINA FIKRY (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

نعمة المسيح مع جميعكم انا عايز اجمع ترانيم المرتل ساتر ميخائيل ارجو من يجد له اى حاجة يرفعها


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



MINA FIKRY قال:


> نعمة المسيح مع جميعكم انا عايز اجمع ترانيم المرتل ساتر ميخائيل ارجو من يجد له اى حاجة يرفعها



هاتلاقى فى اللينك ده يا مينا مجموعة شرايط لساتر ميخائيل
*جميع الشرايط الموجوده بالمنتدى *
ولو فى شرايط تانية هارفعها على المنتدى على طول​


----------



## cobcob (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



sweetangel2005 قال:


> يا cobcob متعرفيش شريط بحور الغربة ده خالص ....... نفسي الاقيه لو لقيتيه ياريت ترفعيه وياريت يبقى mp3 يا cobcob ياعسل.....






*حااااااااااااااااااضر
من عينيا الاتنين 
هادور على الشريط يافندم
وان شاء الله الاقيه*​


----------



## sweetangel2005 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



cobcob قال:


> *حااااااااااااااااااضر
> من عينيا الاتنين
> هادور على الشريط يافندم
> وان شاء الله الاقيه*​



ميرسي ياعسل


----------



## rago_amor (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن ترنيمة إسمها "أنأ ماشي" سمعتها بصوت المرنم ساتر ميخائيل,,بس إلي يعرف يجبهالي لأي مرنم

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم,,


----------



## kety22 (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

:smil13:انا محتاجة ترنيمة عجيب انت يا رب في حكمتك:smil13:


----------



## kety22 (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن ترنيمة عجيب انت يارب في حكمتك​


----------



## michealnice (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يا جماعة انا اسف
بس مش قادر ادور في 71 صفحة علي الترنيمة اللي عاوزها
و مش عارف هل في طريقة اسهل عشان ادور في ال71 صفحة دول؟؟
لاني لما عملت بحث طلعلي عنوان طلبات الترانيم بس مش مكتوب في اي صفحة

انا كل اللي عايزه ترنيمة سأدنو منك للمرنم ( زياد شحاتة ) 

و شكررررررررررررررررررررررا لتعاونكم معايا
و الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## st.bishoy (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

أنا عايز ترنيمة صوته الحلو نادانى للمرنم مفدى موسى ولكم جزيل الشكر:t19:


----------



## osaos (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يا جماعة انا عايز شريط اسمة كلمة و الحان هو قديم شوية 
و هكتب أيميلى و ياريت اللى عندة يقولى
osaos2020******.com


----------



## كركر نمر (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

لو سمحتوا ياجماعه انا عاوز شريط خلينى اعشلك للمرنمه هايدى منتصر ياريت حد يرفعها لى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## rago_amor (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن ترنيمة إسمها "أنأ ماشي" سمعتها بصوت المرنم ساتر ميخائيل,,بس إلي يعرف يجبهالي لأي مرنم

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم,,


----------



## _miro (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

لو سمحتوا انا عايزة ترنيمة دى ايديك محاوطانى علشان مش لاقياها خالص لو حد عندة يا ريت يحطها


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



ginajoojoo قال:


> مين احن منك - بصوت الشماس ميلاد بشرى
> 
> مين احن منك - صوت اخر "دويتو "
> 
> ...



ميرسى يا جينا يا عسل

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



oesi_no قال:


> تم تعديله


 
ميرسى يا جو و ميرسى لكوب كوب و ميرسى لجينا :Love_Mailbox: 

ربنا يعضوكم


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يا ريـــــــــــــــــــــــــت ترنيمة يا امنا يا امنا .. 

و مشكورين مقدما


----------



## zegzag (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

اتفضل ترنيمة لو يوم حسيت(موجوده بمنتدى الانبا ابرام) 

http://rapidshare.com/files/3206470...0___1608___1605____1581___1587___1610___1578_.
mp3.html


----------



## zegzag (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



engyy قال:


> ياجماعة انا نفسى فى ترنيمتين لكورال القلب المرنم
> لو يوم حسيت بانى وحدى فى الطريق
> ياخالق الكون
> بجد نفسى فيهم ومش لاقياهم خالص



ترنيمة لو يوم حسيت
http://rapidshare.com/files/3206470...__1605____1581___1587___1610___1578_.mp3.html


----------



## zegzag (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

معلش انا اسفه فهذة اول مره ابعت فيها حاجه 
يارب يكون اللنك شغال فى المره الثانيه
هذة الترنيمه من منتدى الانبا ابرام


----------



## ايرينى جورج (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا محتاجة ترانيم لساتر ميخائيل كتير لو سمحت


----------



## ايرينى جورج (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا موصلنيش


----------



## ginajoojoo (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



rago_amor قال:


> ممكن ترنيمة إسمها "أنأ ماشي" سمعتها بصوت المرنم ساتر ميخائيل,,بس إلي يعرف يجبهالي لأي مرنم
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم,,



ترنيمة انا ماشى ونورك قدامى - نجيب لبيب 

ترنيمة انا ماشى ونورك قدامى - ماهر فايز من شريط راجعين للمدينة ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



kety22 قال:


> :smil13:انا محتاجة ترنيمة عجيب انت يا رب في حكمتك:smil13:




ترنيمة عجيب يارب فى حكمتك - شباب الانبا رويس ​
ترنيمة عجيب يارب فى حكمتك - فريق open arm من شريط عجيب يارب ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



michealnice قال:


> يا جماعة انا اسف
> بس مش قادر ادور في 71 صفحة علي الترنيمة اللي عاوزها
> و مش عارف هل في طريقة اسهل عشان ادور في ال71 صفحة دول؟؟
> لاني لما عملت بحث طلعلي عنوان طلبات الترانيم بس مش مكتوب في اي صفحة
> ...



ترنيمة سأدنو منك - زياد شحاته ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



_miro قال:


> لو سمحتوا انا عايزة ترنيمة دى ايديك محاوطانى علشان مش لاقياها خالص لو حد عندة يا ريت يحطها



ترنيمة دى ايديك محاوطانى ​


----------



## _miro (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

بجد بجد مش عارفة اشكرك ازاى انا بحب الترنيمة دى اوىىىىى بجد ميرسى


----------



## ginajoojoo (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



كركر نمر قال:


> لو سمحتوا ياجماعه انا عاوز شريط خلينى اعشلك للمرنمه هايدى منتصر ياريت حد يرفعها لى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم



البوم خلينى اعيشلك ​


----------



## _miro (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

معلش بقى ممكن طلب تانى ترنيمة حبيتنى لية كان فيا اية دا انا كلى خطية


----------



## rago_amor (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



ginajoojoo قال:


> ترنيمة انا ماشى ونورك قدامى - نجيب لبيب
> 
> ترنيمة انا ماشى ونورك قدامى - ماهر فايز من شريط راجعين للمدينة ​



شكزا شكرا  بجد,,,


----------



## jesusroza (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

محتاجة ضرورى وبسرعة ترنيمة من بعد سنين وسنين كتيرة لفريق الحياة الافضل فى شريط الميلاد وشكرا لتعب محبتكم وترنيمة دى من اجل الخدمة ومحتجاها ضرورى اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى


----------



## rago_amor (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن شرايط للمرنم بولس ملاك "أب حنون" "لما رانى"

و "ثبت أنظارك" "بحر ذنوبي" للمرنم ساتر ميخائيل

سكرا ً مقدماً علي تعب محبتكم,,


----------



## rago_amor (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن *شرايط للمرنم بولس ملاك "أب حنون" "لما رانى"

و "ثبت أنظارك" "بحر ذنوبي" للمرنم ساتر ميخائيل

سكرا ً مقدماً علي تعب محبتكم,,*


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يا ريت ترنيمة يا امنا يا امنا

و ترنيمة اب الفقراء


----------



## mone89 (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

في الاول كل سنه و انتم طييبين :new5: 
لو سمحتوا كنت عايز تسبحه كيهك بمناسبه الايام الملركه اللي احنا فيها و يا سلام لو كانت بصوت فريق ابو فام 
و اخيرا سلام و نعمه: :flowers:


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

بدي موسيقى .. للتأمل .. هادية كتير طبعا .. و تكون مش ترنيمة


بلة زحمة


----------



## banota_dlaa (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ترنيمه حلوة مشششششكوووووووور:ranting::ranting::t32:


----------



## banota_dlaa (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر:smi420:


----------



## ginajoojoo (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



mone89 قال:


> في الاول كل سنه و انتم طييبين :new5:
> لو سمحتوا كنت عايز تسبحه كيهك بمناسبه الايام الملركه اللي احنا فيها و يا سلام لو كانت بصوت فريق ابو فام
> و اخيرا سلام و نعمه: :flowers:



تسبحة كيهك لفريق ابو فام على تلات اجزاء فى اللينك ده
http://copticwave.com/tasbaha5.htm

سلام ونعمة​


----------



## كرمه (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

عايزة ترانيمة  مسيحنا فوق الزمان ( سفر الخروج )


----------



## ginajoojoo (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



كرمه قال:


> عايزة ترانيمة  مسيحنا فوق الزمان ( سفر الخروج )



مسيحنا فوق الزمان - اوبريت سفر الخروج - شباب اتلانبا رويس ​


----------



## rago_amor (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ممكن شرايط للمرنم بولس ملاك "أب حنون" "لما رانى"

و "ثبت أنظارك" "بحر ذنوبي" للمرنم ساتر ميخائيل

سكرا ً مقدماً علي تعب محبتكم,,*


----------



## sweetangel2005 (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ياريت محتاجه ترنيمة عارفك مش قادر ترتاح ياريت اي حد يرفعهالي ضروري جدا وانا متشكرة جدا جدا


----------



## cobcob (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*ترنيمة "عارفك مش قادر ترتاح"
شريط (رفيق غربتى) - ايرينى ابو جابر

http://www.4shared.com/file/31335723/219853d3/___.html*


----------



## dr amani (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ارجوك انا محتاجة ترنيمة يا تى بارثينوس ياام ايسوس يانجمة بتضوى  
كلمات و صوت 
ياترى فى اى شريط:66::66:


----------



## sweetangel2005 (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ميرسي جدا جدا ياcobcob على سرعة اتجابتك ليا ربنا يخليكي


----------



## milinza (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سورى يا جماعة دى اول مرة اطلب حاجة ع النت انا عايز شريط لجورج منز اسمه ترانيم وحشانى هو كذا جزء بس فيه ترانيم حلوة اوى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*




عاشقة دجلة قال:


> يا ريت ترنيمة يا امنا يا امنا
> 
> و ترنيمة اب الفقراء




جينا :love34: اذا ممكن حبيبتي :flowers::new5:


----------



## mone89 (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

:new5:                   :new5:
انا متشكر جدا علي سرعه الرد علي طلبي
و كنت عايز اسأل عن ترنيمه بس انا مش عارف ميين بيرنمها هي بتقول
هل يستطيع الرب بي ان يصنع العجائب وان طلبت تكريسي هل يستجيب الطلب...........................................
:2::2:


----------



## madonna samuel (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط جورج منز------ ترانيم وحشاني*

*الترانيم موجودة فى شكل wav​على سايت www.masi7i.com[/CENTER].com*​


----------



## ginajoojoo (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



dr amani قال:


> ارجوك انا محتاجة ترنيمة يا تى بارثينوس ياام ايسوس يانجمة بتضوى
> كلمات و صوت
> ياترى فى اى شريط:66::66:



اتفضلى يا دكتورة امانى "الترنيمة اسمها مريم يا ابنة يواقيم"
 دى الترنيمة من هنا 

وده الفلاش بتاعها  من هنا ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



milinza قال:


> سورى يا جماعة دى اول مرة اطلب حاجة ع النت انا عايز شريط لجورج منز اسمه ترانيم وحشانى هو كذا جزء بس فيه ترانيم حلوة اوى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم



اللينك ده فيه تلات شرايط للمرنم جورج منز ومنهم جزئين لشريط ترانيم وحشانى

http://www.masi7i.com/index.pl/george_manz_songs

سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> جينا :love34: اذا ممكن حبيبتي :flowers::new5:



غالية والطلب رخيص حبيبتى 
دى ترنيمة اب الفقراء 

وصدقينى دورت كتير على ترنيمة يا امنا بس مالقتهاش ..لو لقيتها فى اى وقت هاجيبهالك..وكل سنة وانتى طيبة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



rago_amor قال:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *ممكن شرايط للمرنم بولس ملاك "أب حنون" "لما رانى"
> 
> ...



شريط اب حنون

الجزء الاول 
الجزء التانى 

شريط لما رأنى

الجزء الاول 
الجزء التانى 
الجزء التالت 

وجارى البحث عن الشريطين التانين ..اسفة على التأخير
+ اللينكات منقولة....سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



mone89 قال:


> :new5:                   :new5:
> انا متشكر جدا علي سرعه الرد علي طلبي
> و كنت عايز اسأل عن ترنيمه بس انا مش عارف ميين بيرنمها هي بتقول
> هل يستطيع الرب بي ان يصنع العجائب وان طلبت تكريسي هل يستجيب الطلب...........................................
> :2::2:



اسفة يا مونى انا مالقتش غير كلمات الترنيمة بس مش اوديو
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> يا ريت ترنيمة يا امنا يا امنا
> 
> و ترنيمة اب الفقراء



:999::999::999:

لقيت ترنيمة يا امنا يا امنا
للتحميل من هنا 

اى خدمة يا قمر​


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شكرا عيوني انتي


----------



## الانبا ونس (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*معلش هطلب طلب شريط بس هو جديد\ لسة نازل اتمنى الاهتماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام

بوضع الشريط ياريت 


ارجوكوا               ارجو                   

الاهتمام

شريط   (انت محبوب جدا) للمرنم مينا جميل  

هو مرنم جديد\ ياريت الاهتمام 

شريط رائع يا شباب اتمنى حد بجد يقدر يجيبوا لى 

ارجوكواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


ارجوكوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا




















وشكرا مقدما​*


----------



## نشات جيد (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

اذكرونى   ف صلواتكم​


----------



## Marmor (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن ترنيمه اسمها طوباكي يا عدرا يا امي علي صدرك يرتاح قلبي تقريبا


----------



## cobcob (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



Marmor قال:


> ممكن ترنيمه اسمها طوباكي يا عدرا يا امي علي صدرك يرتاح قلبي تقريبا



*

ترنيمة "بظهورك يظهر صبح جميل" 

http://www.4shared.com/dir/3716141/3a52e96f/__sharing.html*


----------



## Marmor (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ميرسي جدا علي الترنيمه


----------



## الانبا ونس (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



الانبا ونس قال:


> *معلش هطلب طلب شريط بس هو جديد\ لسة نازل اتمنى الاهتماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام
> 
> بوضع الشريط ياريت
> 
> ...




منتظرة الرد
















منتظرة حد يعبرنى


حـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد

يعبرنى


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن ترنيمة كيف انسى بلا زحمة عيني


----------



## mone89 (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام و بركه ليكم 
انا سمعت تر نيمه حلو اوي علي ctv هي للاطفال اسمها
نونو انا متشال في عيونو نايم هم يكونوا عليا سهرانين
هي لفريق قلب داود فلو ممكن اللينك بيتاع الشريط 
و سلاميييييييييي و ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## invisiblelove (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام لكم
كل سنة وانتم طيبين
انا عايزة ترانيم لمريم بطرس عشان انا بحب صوتها قوى وكمان ترانيمها جميلة قوى ياريت تردوا عليا


----------



## ginajoojoo (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



invisiblelove قال:


> سلام لكم
> كل سنة وانتم طيبين
> انا عايزة ترانيم لمريم بطرس عشان انا بحب صوتها قوى وكمان ترانيمها جميلة قوى ياريت تردوا عليا



هاتلاقى هنا تلات شرايط لمريم بطرس 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32601
وكل سنة وانتى طيبة​


----------



## koola (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

اريد شريط الام المثاليه للمرنم ساتر ميخائيل الجزء الثاني
شكرا جدا


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

عايز شريط حضن المراحم بعد اذنكم وشرا لتعابكم المسيح يعوضكم


----------



## elven (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن ترنيمة ليلة الميلاد
والرب يبارككم


----------



## emanoeel (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*
أفضل ترانيم 2007 ولأول مرة فيديو كليب ياريت سنينى يرجعوا بصوت مريم بطرس ومعالجة صوتيا
http://www.elmagdalya.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2562

الأصدار النهائى - أفضل ترانيم 2007 رسميا - ياريت سنينى يرجعوا - بصوت والحان سامح عبيد
http://www.elmagdalya.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2760
​*


----------



## سامى وليم مكرم (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

محتاج ترنيمة نونو انا متشال فى عيونة قلب داود


----------



## رافت نصيف (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام ونعمة من فصلكم كنت عاوز   مراثى ارميا بصوت جورج منز  mp3 واكون شاكر جدا جدا جدا  فى اسرع وقت لو امكن على a mail الخاص بى


----------



## FoNoo (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

روح الله نحن نسأل plz tarnemet


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

عايزه شريط ترانيم اسمه حضن المراحم واتمني يكون موجود وشكرا لتعب محبتكم


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن اعرف من هنا مشترك في القسم ودا
وممكن نكون اصدقاء انا نيفين رمزي 26 سنه


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ايه مفيش حد خالص هنا ولا ايه


----------



## BESHOMENA (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

لو سمحتم انا دايخة على ترنيمة موجودة على سى دى امن ايرينى اللى بتحكى فيى معجزات بصوتها فى اخرة ترنيمة جميلة جدا مش عارفة اسمها بس كلمات قرارها بتقول:روح لىالاهك والجاء لية وارمى بحملك كلة علية دا اللى يجيلة عتمة ليلة تهرب وفى تعبة يعزية              ياريت لو عند اى حد او اى حد يقدر يجيبهالى اكون متشكرة جدا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## ginajoojoo (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



سامى وليم مكرم قال:


> محتاج ترنيمة نونو انا متشال فى عيونة قلب داود



 ترنيمة نونو متشال فى عيونه ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> ممكن اعرف من هنا مشترك في القسم ودا
> وممكن نكون اصدقاء انا نيفين رمزي 26 سنه



اهلا بيكى معانا يا نيفين...معلش انا دورتلك على شريط حضن المراحم بس ملقتهوش باذن ربنا لو لقيته فى اى وقت هاجيبهولك
وصليلى وصلى لمشرف القسم عشان عندنا امتحانات​


----------



## rita76 (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

سلام و نعمة 
ممكن ترانيم فيلم السائح و ترانيم فيلم ضيف من السماء
الترانيم و الموسيقى
و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## نشات جيد (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ربنا معكم  يبارك  خدمتكم


----------



## نشات جيد (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انتظر المزيد​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا محتاجه شريط ترانيم حضن المراحم وداخيه عليه ممكن اطلب انه يكون موجود هنا في المنتدي وشكرا لتعب محبتكم معايا


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

واتمني ان اللي يجيب الشريط دا يرسله علي ايميلي ramzy2006_loveforever******.com  انا نيفين رمزي وشكرا لتعبكم معايا وربنا يعوضكم


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

لو حد عنده شريط ترانيم حضن المراحم لفريق ارشي انجليوس ممكن يبعته لي علي ايميلي ramzy2006_loveforever ياهووو وشكرا لتعبه


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ميرسي لتعبككم معايا واسفه علي ازعاجي ليكم وربنا يكون معاكم في الامتحانات وصلوات العذراء والقديسين تكون معاكم امين


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا عايزه اغير الاسم اللي مشتركه بيه ياتري ينفع ولا لا


----------



## ريمون راضى (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا كنت طلبت البوم ليك راح اسلم للمرنم فرج عزيز فى صــ 50 ـــ ولم اجد رد على الطلب حتى ولو بالسلب ارجو المراسلة على البريد الالكترونى     remo_star2003******. com    مشكور لتعب محبتكم   صلوا لاجلى​


----------



## نشات جيد (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

كل سنة   وانتم   بخير​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ده أول طلب ليا منكم....
لازم لازم بقى تجيبوا لى الترنيمة اللى انا عيزاها وهى 
ربنا ربنا جه علشانا ربنا ويــــــــاريت تكون لبولس ملاك 
ربنا يخليكوا يارب 
وأنا مستنية ​


----------



## abn_al_mse7 (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

طبعا عايزين ترانيم الكريسماس :Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## mado (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*انا اول مرة اطلب منكم طلب 
فياريت تساعدونى 
انا عايزة اسال على ترانيم لمرنم بس مش عارفة اسمة ؟؟
هو بيرنم مع د / نورا فى برنامج (ربنا يقدر) اللى بيجى على( قناة الحياة) 
او حتى اسمة علشان اسال على سيديهات لية فى المكتبات 
والف شكر 
وكل سنة وانت طيبين وبخير *


----------



## mikoo (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يا جماعة انا نفسي في ترنيمة انا جايلك قلبي ذليل للمرنم زياد شحاتة
و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## mina3338 (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يا جماعه عايز ترنيمه ضروري
الترنيمه بتقول:
رايح جاي مشغول علي طول *كبخار عمرك بكره يزول 
                 ويسوع لخلاصك مش ناسي*من قلبك القاسي يقاسي
ياريت تساعدوني وشكرا ليكم


----------



## شيري ماريا (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*بليز ياجماعة ديه اول مشاركة ليي في المنتدي 

انا  عايزة شريط ترانيم أديا النونو لفريق سانت نيكولا

ياريت لو حد عندها الشريط يرفعه وربنا يعوض تعب محبيتكم ​*


----------



## Besho Gendy (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

:new5:أرجوكوا أنا عاوز ضرورى
ترنمة "هيا واستيقظ يا ابني"
هى من شريط "أنتطرت الرب"Track 10
لفريق"Better Life"
هى مش موجودة غير فى الشريط المستر
هى كلمتها بظبت
:new5:"1-هيا واستيقظ يا ابني من نومك  إذ يأتي المخلص
بالحق سوف يحررك ويطلق اسرك
القرار- (هللويا هللويا هللويا مجده)*2
2-من الأنون لقد انقذتك لأني اخترتك
ليس للنار قوة عليك فأنا الرب معك"

:new5:وأشكر جداً تعب محبتكم:new5:


----------



## cobcob (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



Besho Gendy قال:


> :new5:أرجوكوا أنا عاوز ضرورى
> ترنمة "هيا واستيقظ يا ابني"
> هى من شريط "أنتطرت الرب"Track 10
> لفريق"Better Life"
> ...





الشرط كله موجود على المنتدى فى اللنك ده :
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32645&page=2​


----------



## Besho Gendy (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

:new5:فى شريط جامد جداً
ونفسى أجيبوا هو أسمو "صراع الصمت "
هو شريط عن اّلام السيد المسيح وقت الصلب
عملوا فريق فى الجيزة بس للاسف مش فاكر أسمه
ياريت ألى عنده يقدر يبعته يبعته
و الرب يعوض تعبه


----------



## Besho Gendy (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



cobcob قال:


> الشرط كله موجود على المنتدى فى اللنك ده :
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32645&page=2​



الشريط كله موجود معادا الترنيمة دية
انا عارف انها مش فى اى نسخة فى المستر بس
حاول تدور عليها لو معرفتش تجبها انا مقدر
وشكراً جداً على ردك السريع


----------



## الانبا ونس (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



الانبا ونس قال:


> *معلش هطلب طلب شريط بس هو جديد\ لسة نازل اتمنى الاهتماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام
> 
> بوضع الشريط ياريت
> 
> ...






























منتظرة حـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد يعبرنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى


حد يعبرنى


----------



## oesi no (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



> يا جماعة انا نفسي في ترنيمة انا جايلك قلبي ذليل للمرنم زياد شحاتة
> و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


موجودة لجوزيف نصر الله 
http://media.gospelcom.net/awm/maarifa/JNasr/ziraa-Kadira/5.rm


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

_*ده أول طلب ليا منكم....
لازم لازم بقى تجيبوا لى الترنيمة اللى انا عيزاها وهى 
ربنا ربنا جه علشانا ربنا ويــــــــاريت تكون لبولس ملاك 
ربنا يخليكوا يارب 
وأنا مستنية *_​


----------



## mikoo (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ميرسي كتير علي الترنيمة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## المرتل هلليلويا (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



Michael قال:


> *نظرا لعدم اهتمام الاعضاء بكتابة عنوان المواضيع والطلبات وايضا م نكتابة عنوان لطلب ترنيمة ويكون هناك موضوع مشابة لذلك وامور اخرى كترار المواضيع بدلا من محاولة البحث بالمنتدى تم التنوية عنها هنا *
> 
> *** تنبية عام لكل رواد منتدى الترانيم**
> **http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16084*
> ...





باسم الرب يسوع المسيح مخلصنا 
في البداية انا مشترك جديد وبحاجة الى العون منك ومن الاعضاء الاكارم في هذا المنتدى
الجميل أرجو ان لا تردوني خائبا 
بصراحة ومن دون تطويل وتقصير في الكلام انا مرتل في احدى كنائس الاردن
طلبي هو التالي 
ترنيمة اليوم يولد من العذراء الحاوي في قبضته كل الخليقة
وسأكون مننونا لكم جدا جدا


----------



## المرتل هلليلويا (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*باسم الرب يسوع المسيح مخلصنا 
في البداية انا مشترك جديد وبحاجة الى العون منك ومن الاعضاء الاكارم في هذا المنتدى
الجميل أرجو ان لا تردوني خائبا 
بصراحة ومن دون تطويل وتقصير في الكلام انا مرتل في احدى كنائس الاردن
طلبي هو التالي 
ترنيمة اليوم يولد من العذراء الحاوي في قبضته كل الخليقة
وسأكون مننونا لكم جدا جدا*​​


----------



## fady155 (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا عاوز ترنيمة في عيدك المجيد لعيسي كعبر و better life
بليز اللي يلاقيها يبعتلي اللينك بتاعها وشكرا


----------



## fady155 (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

[المرنم اسمة هرمس سمير


----------



## ginajoojoo (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ده أول طلب ليا منكم....
> لازم لازم بقى تجيبوا لى الترنيمة اللى انا عيزاها وهى
> ربنا ربنا جه علشانا ربنا ويــــــــاريت تكون لبولس ملاك
> ربنا يخليكوا يارب
> وأنا مستنية ​



معلش يا مارو حبيبتى على التأخير بس المذاكرة بقى
انا ملقتش ترنيمة ربنا لبولس ملاك خالص بس جبتهالك بصوت تانى يا رب تنفع ولو مؤقتا
http://www.mediafire.com/?0mi3mvgzk7t      اللينك منقول​


----------



## ginajoojoo (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



mado قال:


> *انا اول مرة اطلب منكم طلب
> فياريت تساعدونى
> انا عايزة اسال على ترانيم لمرنم بس مش عارفة اسمة ؟؟
> هو بيرنم مع د / نورا فى برنامج (ربنا يقدر) اللى بيجى على( قناة الحياة)
> ...



ممكن تقولى معاد البرنامج عشان انا معرفوش وانا احاول اجيبلك ترانيم ليه لو عرفت اسم المرنم​


----------



## ginajoojoo (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



mina3338 قال:


> يا جماعه عايز ترنيمه ضروري
> الترنيمه بتقول:
> رايح جاي مشغول علي طول *كبخار عمرك بكره يزول
> ويسوع لخلاصك مش ناسي*من قلبك القاسي يقاسي
> ياريت تساعدوني وشكرا ليكم



طب ممكن اسم المرنم او الشريط​


----------



## ginajoojoo (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



شيري ماريا قال:


> *بليز ياجماعة ديه اول مشاركة ليي في المنتدي
> 
> انا  عايزة شريط ترانيم أديا النونو لفريق سانت نيكولا
> 
> ياريت لو حد عندها الشريط يرفعه وربنا يعوض تعب محبيتكم ​*



شريط ايديا النونو نقلا عن جروب أ. عمانوئيل سعد " http://emmanoel-saad.blogspot.com/ "

الجزء الاول 

الجزء التانى ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



الانبا ونس قال:


> *معلش هطلب طلب شريط بس هو جديد\ لسة نازل اتمنى الاهتماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام
> 
> بوضع الشريط ياريت
> 
> ...




اسفة حبيبتى على التأخير بس انا عن نفسى دورت كتير على الشريط ده "باسم الشريط وباسم المرنم" لكن مالقتهوش خالللص وكل سنة وانتى طيبة
وياريت لو حد عنده الشريط من باقى الاعضاء يرفعه​


----------



## ginajoojoo (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



المرتل هلليلويا قال:


> *باسم الرب يسوع المسيح مخلصنا
> في البداية انا مشترك جديد وبحاجة الى العون منك ومن الاعضاء الاكارم في هذا المنتدى
> الجميل أرجو ان لا تردوني خائبا
> بصراحة ومن دون تطويل وتقصير في الكلام انا مرتل في احدى كنائس الاردن
> ...



انا لقيت نفس الكلمات اللى انت كاتبها بس اسم الترنيمة " اليوم يولد من البتول"
وده لينك الترنيمة    http://www.qorthodox.org/arabic/library/psalmody/4/7.mp3

الترنيمة منقولة من الموقع ده    http://voice.orthodoxonline.org/site_map.htm
وهاتلاقى فى الموقع تراتيل بيزنطية عن الميلاد كتييير

ويارب اكون افدتك..سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



fady155 قال:


> انا عاوز ترنيمة في عيدك المجيد لعيسي كعبر و better life
> بليز اللي يلاقيها يبعتلي اللينك بتاعها وشكرا



ترنيمة فى عيدك المجيد - الحياة الافضل ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

هاي انا كنت طلبت شريط اسمه حضن المراحم لفريق ارشي انجليوس اتمني لو حد يلاقيه ويجيبه وشكرا لتعب محبتكم


----------



## نشات جيد (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

كل سنة وانتم   مع   المسيح


----------



## نشات جيد (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ربنا يحفظكم​


----------



## نشات جيد (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## الانبا ونس (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

_*

ginajoojoo قال:



اسفة حبيبتى على التأخير بس انا عن نفسى دورت كتير على الشريط ده "باسم الشريط وباسم المرنم" لكن مالقتهوش خالللص وكل سنة وانتى طيبة
وياريت لو حد عنده الشريط من باقى الاعضاء يرفعه​

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا ليكى وانا اسفة انى تعبتك 

والرب يباركك  ويعوض تعب محبتك​*_


----------



## mado (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



ginajoojoo قال:


> ممكن تقولى معاد البرنامج عشان انا معرفوش وانا احاول اجيبلك ترانيم ليه لو عرفت اسم المرنم​


*
ميرسى لردك ...انا مسبوطة كتير انك اهتميت بالسؤال :ura1:
بس مش تتعب نفسك 
انا هتصل بالبرنامج واسالهم *


----------



## mado (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



ginajoojoo قال:


> ممكن تقولى معاد البرنامج عشان انا معرفوش وانا احاول اجيبلك ترانيم ليه لو عرفت اسم المرنم​


*
ميرسى لردك ...انا مسبوطة كتير انك اهتميتى بالسؤال :ura1:
بس مش تتعبى نفسك 
انا هتصل بالبرنامج واسالهم *


----------



## elven (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممكن ترنيمة ليلة الميلاد


----------



## المرتل هلليلويا (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



ginajoojoo قال:


> انا لقيت نفس الكلمات اللى انت كاتبها بس اسم الترنيمة " اليوم يولد من البتول"
> وده لينك الترنيمة    http://www.qorthodox.org/arabic/library/psalmody/4/7.mp3
> 
> الترنيمة منقولة من الموقع ده    http://voice.orthodoxonline.org/site_map.htm
> ...




*مشكور كتير الك يا اخي العزيز انا بجد ممنونك كتير 
بس اذا بتقدر تكمل معروفك معي انا بدي كود التنزيل تبع الترتيلة نفسها 
وانا اسف اذا كنت تقلت عليك كتير لو لا اني عارف انك قدها ما كنت طلبت الطلب هاد 
ومشكور مرة تانية يا كبير 
الرب يسوع يحرسك ويكون معك *​


----------



## gogo_xx (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام و نعمة ربنا يسوع تكون معكم اريد ترنيمة لا تخف


----------



## Tabitha (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

كنت بدور على ترنيمة

أنا لست أرجوك ... 



شكرا :blush2:


----------



## wawa_smsm (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ياجماعة أنا عايز شريط "خلينى أعيشلك" لهايدى منتصر.

هو موجود فى شرايط المنتدى ,بس مفيش روابط.

عايز مساعدة.


----------



## بنت الملك22 (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

 معلش يا جماعة دة اول طلب لي ممكن ترنيمة يا رب ارحمنى وخلصنى كلامك وحدة بينقصنى

                                                                 وشكرا[


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن 

من عمق اعماق الظلال 

و مشكورين مقدما


----------



## lion 98 (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*لو تسمحوا لي أول طلب لي و اتمنى إنه ما يكونش طلب متعب فيه مزمور بصوت الشماس جورج كيرلس إسمه "كما يشتاق الأيل" في شريط قديم إسمه "تعزيات" أكون شاكر جدا لو اهديتوني به ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم*​


----------



## نشات جيد (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## نشات جيد (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ربنا معكم


----------



## Basilius (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*سلام ونعمة *
*انا بدور على ترانيم الميلاد لجومانا مدور *
*لو حد يقدر يساعد اكون شاكر جدا *


----------



## ginajoojoo (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



elven قال:


> ممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممكن ترنيمة ليلة الميلاد



ترنيمة ليلة الميلاد 

اسفة على التأخير ..​


----------



## ginajoojoo (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



المرتل هلليلويا قال:


> *مشكور كتير الك يا اخي العزيز انا بجد ممنونك كتير
> بس اذا بتقدر تكمل معروفك معي انا بدي كود التنزيل تبع الترتيلة نفسها
> وانا اسف اذا كنت تقلت عليك كتير لو لا اني عارف انك قدها ما كنت طلبت الطلب هاد
> ومشكور مرة تانية يا كبير
> الرب يسوع يحرسك ويكون معك *​



اللينك اللى انا اديتهولك قبل كده مباشر وانا حملت الترنيمة واشتغلت معايا على طول من غير كود ولا حاجة ...وعلى العموم انا رفعتلك الترنيمة على سايت تانى وده اللينك الجديد

ترنيمة اليوم يولد من البتول 

وعلى فكرة انا اختك مش اخوك​ولو فى اى حاجة تانية انا تحت امرك..بس ياريت تصليلى كتيير عشان امتحاناتى​


----------



## ginajoojoo (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



gogo_xx قال:


> سلام و نعمة ربنا يسوع تكون معكم اريد ترنيمة لا تخف



انا لقيت الترنيمة دى بعنوان لاتخف بس مش عارفة هى دى المطلوبة ولا لا

ترنيمة لا تخف 

وفيه كمان 
ترنيمة لا تخف ايها القطيع الصغير ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



Anestas!a قال:


> كنت بدور على ترنيمة
> 
> أنا لست أرجوك ...
> 
> ...



اتفضلى يا قمر...دى الترنيمة اوديو "رفعاها على المنتدى العضوة cobcob

ترنيمة انا لست ارجوك - من شريط يارب ارحم " فريق الحياة الافضل" 

ودى لينكات للترنيمة فيديو

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Z3YztZ3FJM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZlbrT8iGaA
​


----------



## ginajoojoo (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



wawa_smsm قال:


> ياجماعة أنا عايز شريط "خلينى أعيشلك" لهايدى منتصر.
> 
> هو موجود فى شرايط المنتدى ,بس مفيش روابط.
> 
> عايز مساعدة.



فعلا اللينكات اللى موجوده على المنتدى خلصت مدتها
على العموم ده لينك للشريط كله مضغوط "منقوووول"

شريط خلينى اعيشلك - هايدى منتصر - ملف مضغوط 

وباذن ربنا فى اقرب وقت هايتم رفع الشريط تانى بلينكات خاصة بالمنتدى ..سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



بنت الملك22 قال:


> معلش يا جماعة دة اول طلب لي ممكن ترنيمة يا رب ارحمنى وخلصنى كلامك وحدة بينقصنى
> 
> وشكرا[



الترنيمة اللى انتى عايزاها اسمها تعبت من الضياع للمرنم ايمن كفرونى وده اللينك بتاعها

ترنيمة تعبت من الضياع ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> ممكن
> 
> من عمق اعماق الظلال
> 
> و مشكورين مقدما



اسفة حبيبتى بس مالقتش الترنيمة دى خاللص ..على العموم هادور عليها تانى ولو لقيتها هاجيبهالك على طول
وكل سنة وانتى بألف خي​ر


----------



## ginajoojoo (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



lion 98 قال:


> *لو تسمحوا لي أول طلب لي و اتمنى إنه ما يكونش طلب متعب فيه مزمور بصوت الشماس جورج كيرلس إسمه "كما يشتاق الأيل" في شريط قديم إسمه "تعزيات" أكون شاكر جدا لو اهديتوني به ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم*​



انا كمان بحب المزمور ده اوى ..بس للاسف مالقتهوش خالص بصوت الشماس جورج كيرلس
على العموم انت منورنا فى المنتدى ..وكل سنة وانت بألف خي​ر


----------



## ginajoojoo (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



نشات جيد قال:


> كل عام وانتم بخير



وانت بألف خير يا نشأت انت وكل اسرتك​


----------



## ginajoojoo (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



Athanasius قال:


> *سلام ونعمة *
> *انا بدور على ترانيم الميلاد لجومانا مدور *
> *لو حد يقدر يساعد اكون شاكر جدا *



سلام ونعمة أ.اثناسيوس

انا لقيت 3 ترانيم بس للميلاد بصوت جومانا مدور

1-انشا الله الليلة تتلج الدني 
2-بميلادك يا ربي 
3-بليلة برد ولد يسوع 

لو لاقيت ترانيم تانية هاجيبها على طول...وكل سنة وانت بألف خير​


----------



## Basilius (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



ginajoojoo قال:


> سلام ونعمة أ.اثناسيوس​
> 
> انا لقيت 3 ترانيم بس للميلاد بصوت جومانا مدور​
> 1-انشا الله الليلة تتلج الدني
> ...


 

*ألف شكر للاخت الغالية الاستاذة جينا *
*وكل سنة و انت بخير و سعادة *


----------



## dracula_2006 (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا نفسي بجد في ترنيمه متغربه نفسي و حزينه
بس مش عارف مين اللي بتقولها
و شاكر تعب محبتكم


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ونتي بالف خير حبيبتي 


طيب تجل تعال اذا في


----------



## sameh2007 (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

لوسمحت عاوزة انزل ترانيم مش عارفة انزلها


----------



## meromero (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



mone89 قال:


> سلام و بركه ليكم
> انا سمعت تر نيمه حلو اوي علي ctv هي للاطفال اسمها
> نونو انا متشال في عيونو نايم هم يكونوا عليا سهرانين
> هي لفريق قلب داود فلو ممكن اللينك بيتاع الشريط
> و سلاميييييييييي و ربنا يبارك حياتكم



انا كمان نفسى فى الترنيمة دية اوى


----------



## ginajoojoo (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



dracula_2006 قال:


> انا نفسي بجد في ترنيمه متغربه نفسي و حزينه
> بس مش عارف مين اللي بتقولها
> و شاكر تعب محبتكم



ترنيمة متغربة نفسى وحزينة -  فريق ثيئوطوكوس 

وكل سنة وانت بألف خير​


----------



## ginajoojoo (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> ونتي بالف خير حبيبتي
> 
> 
> طيب تجل تعال اذا في



طلباتك صعبة ليه اليومين دول يا ام دانييل  بالراحة عليا دا انا عندى امتحانات :kap:
طب ماتعرفيش مين اللى بيرنم الترنيمة اللى انتى عايزاها دى​


----------



## ginajoojoo (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



sameh2007 قال:


> لوسمحت عاوزة انزل ترانيم مش عارفة انزلها



ترانيم ايه بالظبط اللى انتى مش عارفة تنزليها؟؟ قوليلى على السايت اللى مش عارفة تنزلى منه وانا اشرحهولك​


----------



## ginajoojoo (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



meromero قال:


> انا كمان نفسى فى الترنيمة دية اوى



ترنيمة نونو متشال فى عيونه ​


----------



## dracula_2006 (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ميرسي كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## المرتل هلليلويا (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



ginajoojoo قال:


> اللينك اللى انا اديتهولك قبل كده مباشر وانا حملت الترنيمة واشتغلت معايا على طول من غير كود ولا حاجة ...وعلى العموم انا رفعتلك الترنيمة على سايت تانى وده اللينك الجديد
> 
> ترنيمة اليوم يولد من البتول
> 
> وعلى فكرة انا اختك مش اخوك​ولو فى اى حاجة تانية انا تحت امرك..بس ياريت تصليلى كتيير عشان امتحاناتى​




*
الرب يسوع المسيح يكون معك دايما.....
ويكون معك وينور طريقك وما تنسي انتي كمان صلي للطفل يسوع انو يوفقك في امتحاناتك وينور حياتك يا رب 
الرب يسوع المسيح معكي دائما ومع جميع المسيحيين الحسني العبادة 
اخوكي سيمون من الاردن *​


----------



## mina3338 (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



ginajoojoo قال:


> طب ممكن اسم المرنم او الشريط​



للاسف يا جينا انا مسمعتش الترنيمه دي في شريط دي بنقولها من كتاب ترانيم في الكنيسه.........وشكرا لتعبك​


----------



## wawa_smsm (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

فعلا اللينكات اللى موجوده على المنتدى خلصت مدتها
على العموم ده لينك للشريط كله مضغوط "منقوووول"

شريط خلينى اعيشلك - هايدى منتصر - ملف مضغوط 

وباذن ربنا فى اقرب وقت هايتم رفع الشريط تانى بلينكات خاصة بالمنتدى ..سلام ونعمة​[/QUOTE]


شكرا خااااااالص ليكى
وربنا معاكى ويعوض تعبك


----------



## seven_up8 (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك         انا كنت عايز ترنيمة   محتاجين لك كلنا وترنيمة  نشتكي لمين غيرك


----------



## s_h (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا محتاج ترنيمة كل يوم بيعد على بتذكر اسناتك


----------



## Tabitha (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



ginajoojoo قال:


> اتفضلى يا قمر...دى الترنيمة اوديو "رفعاها على المنتدى العضوة cobcob
> 
> ترنيمة انا لست ارجوك - من شريط يارب ارحم " فريق الحياة الافضل"
> 
> ...




ألف شكر لأحلى جينا :love45:


----------



## s_h (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شكرا على تعب محبتك بس موش هى دى الترنيمة الترنيمة اللى انا عوزة بتقول ( كل يوم بيعدى علية بتذكر احسناتك )


----------



## mina3338 (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

من فضلكم يا جماعه انا عاوز شريط ليه تعيش مسكين لساتر & نفين شكر الله​


----------



## stmarygirl (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

حد عندة ترنيمة لا انسى عاما قد مضى معلش انا هتعبكم


----------



## coco333 (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*شكرا وربنا يعوضكم*


----------



## sylvy (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام ونعمة 
ياريت انا عايزة ترنيمة يا أم  النور لجورج كيرلس


----------



## s_h (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شكرا على تعب محبتك بس موش هى دى الترنيمة الترنيمة اللى انا عوزة بتقول ( كل يوم بيعدى علية بتذكر احسناتك )


----------



## s_h (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يا شباب انا محتاج الترنيمة دى اوى اوى اوى ( كل يوم بيعدى علية بتذكر احسناتك )


----------



## ginajoojoo (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



mina3338 قال:


> للاسف يا جينا انا مسمعتش الترنيمه دي في شريط دي بنقولها من كتاب ترانيم في الكنيسه.........وشكرا لتعبك​



خلاص يا مينا بعد ما اخلص امتحانات هارنمها بصوتى واجيبهالك :t33::t33:
لا بجد هادورلك عليها تانى ولو لقيتها فى اى وقت هاجيبهالك..وكل سنة وانت طيب​


----------



## ginajoojoo (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



seven_up8 قال:


> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك         انا كنت عايز ترنيمة   محتاجين لك كلنا وترنيمة  نشتكي لمين غيرك



ترنيمة محتاجينلك 

ترنيمة نشتكى لمين - فيديو ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



mina3338 قال:


> من فضلكم يا جماعه انا عاوز شريط ليه تعيش مسكين لساتر & نفين شكر الله​



شريط ليه تعيش مسكين

الجزء الاول 
الجزء التانى 

منقووول​


----------



## ginajoojoo (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



stmarygirl قال:


> حد عندة ترنيمة لا انسى عاما قد مضى معلش انا هتعبكم



ترنيمة لا انسى عاما قد مضى ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



المرتل هلليلويا قال:


> *
> الرب يسوع المسيح يكون معك دايما.....
> ويكون معك وينور طريقك وما تنسي انتي كمان صلي للطفل يسوع انو يوفقك في امتحاناتك وينور حياتك يا رب
> الرب يسوع المسيح معكي دائما ومع جميع المسيحيين الحسني العبادة
> اخوكي سيمون من الاردن *​



اهلا اهلا سيمون ..منور منتدانا وبيتنا التانى
وميرسى جدا على دعوتك الجميلة ليا ..ربنا يفرح قلبك بكل الخير ويحقق امنياتك فى العام الجديد​


----------



## ginajoojoo (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



s_h قال:


> يا شباب انا محتاج الترنيمة دى اوى اوى اوى ( كل يوم بيعدى علية بتذكر احسناتك )



للاسف ملقتش الترنيمة دى خالص ..معلش كان نفسى اساعدك
بس ممكن لو تعرف مين اللى بيرنمها او سمعتها فى شريط ايه
وكل سنة وانت طيب​


----------



## s_h (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يعنى مفيش حد عارف يجبلى الترنيمة دى على العموم الف شكر و الرب يبارككم على تعب محبتحكم


----------



## فادى شيكو (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا محتاج الالبوم دة اسمة من الجانى هو موضوعة عن اسبوع الالام


----------



## peter88 (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

محتاج ترانيم لاطفال قلب داود اللى بتيجى على ctv
ترنيمة نوح - قشة وقشة - يا مريم يا ام الله
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## المرتل هلليلويا (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*يأسم الرب يسوع المسيح مخلصنا.....
السلام لكم وعليكم
طلبي بسيط كتير جدا وما بعرف اذا كان راح يتواجد عندكم 
بس اتمنى انكم تساعدوني كتير 
انا بدي مزمور احمدو الرب للأب نقولا مالك اذا ما فيها اي غلبة 
وانا شاكر ليكم كتير كتير​*


----------



## hokka_2020 (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ارجوووووووك انا محتاجة التوزيع بتاع ترنيمة آدم وحواء ومعاملاتى كلها واقفة عشان الدراسة وانا ماليش غير المنتدى ده   وهى الترنيمة بتقول  احم احم     بين الدفا والحب وشعور بالامان & اتنين وعاشوا قبل مايكون الزمان 
                                                آمد وحوا كانوا ف الجنة الجميلة & لحظة امل او حب كانت مستحيلة
                                                             ملقيتش يوم الدمعة فى عنيهم مكااااااان 
كل سنة وانتم طيبين ومع تحيات هوكــــــــــــــا


----------



## mina3338 (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



ginajoojoo قال:


> شريط ليه تعيش مسكين
> 
> الجزء الاول
> الجزء التانى
> ...



----------------------------
اخيرا:yahoo: بقي عندي الشريط ده دا دوخت عليه:99:
بجد شكرا ليكي :16_14_37:يا جينا
:018A1D~146:​


----------



## cobcob (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



peter88 قال:


> محتاج ترانيم لاطفال قلب داود اللى بتيجى على ctv
> ترنيمة نوح - قشة وقشة - يا مريم يا ام الله
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم



*

أنا عندى شريط بتاع فريق قلب داود اسمه (حضن ايديك)
الترانيم اللى فيه : اشف داء القلب - حضن ايديك - يسوع قاللى - يسوع وسط البرد - نبع الحنان - يا الهى - الدفة*​


----------



## peter88 (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يا خسارة كان نفسى فى الترانيم دى
بس بصراحة مجهود رائع يا cobcob
ربنا يبارككم ويعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## kimo2009 (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*طلب ترنيمة معينة*

نفسى الاقى ترنيمة اسمه
أبكى بدل الدموع دم
أو ترنيم اسمها
قلبى العنيد
أو يا صاحب القلب القاسى
انا محتاجهم ضرورى ياريت لوحد عارفهم يقولى بسعة 
وشكرا لتعب محبتكم


----------



## المرتل هلليلويا (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



ginajoojoo قال:


> اهلا اهلا سيمون ..منور منتدانا وبيتنا التانى
> وميرسى جدا على دعوتك الجميلة ليا ..ربنا يفرح قلبك بكل الخير ويحقق امنياتك فى العام الجديد​





*سلام ونعمة الرب يسوع المسيح معكم دائما 
العفو انا ما عملت اي شي خارج عن ارداتي 
انا لقيت الانسب اني ادعيليك وراح ضل ادعيليك حتى تخصلي من امتحناتك 
والرب يسوع يحرسك تحت جناحه دائما 
بصلوات أبأنا القديسيين ايها الرب يسوع المسيح ارحمنا وخلصنا أمين*​


----------



## المرتل هلليلويا (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*سلام ونعمة الرب يسوع المسيح معكم جميعا*
*اختي انا بصراحة حابب اعرف منك اشياء اكتر من هيك *
*ارجو انك ما تفهمي قصدي بشي تاني بس بصراحة انا حابب اعرف منك اسماء ترانيم للأطفال وانا حاكون ليكي مشكور جدا  وانا شاكر ليكي كمان مساعدتك *
*سيمون/الاردن\simon/jordan*
*نعمة ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح مع جميع المسيحيين *​


----------



## marco elmoa (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

هاى  ده  اول  طلب  اطلبه  اما  نشوف  هتعرفوا   تجيبه  ولا    نشوف  منتدى تانى  
انا  عاوز ترنيمتين   
1-  اسمها     كنيستك المفديه فرحانه متعزيه  
2-       بدخل  عرش النعمه وبسكب        
اما   نشوف  انا  هستنى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:mus25:


----------



## sylvy (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ياريت انا عايزة  ترنيمة يا ام النور لجورج كيرلس اللى بتيجى على ctv وشكرا


----------



## bahy (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ارجوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووكم

ضرورىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى

محتاج النهاردة او بكرة الصبح بالكتير اوى

شريط : ابو الرهبان  
لفريق : افا انطونيوس

او اى ترانيم للأنبا انطونيوس بس غير انبا انطونيوس فيك اسرار 

بجد محتاجها اوى النهاردة 

ارجو الاهتمام :a82:


----------



## BENT MEN DERIAS (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا نفسى فى ترانيم شريط لغيرك ممنوع اللمس


----------



## hokka_2020 (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

لو سمحت انا نفسى ف ترنيمة الحكاية دى اللى بتقول 
الحكاية دى ابتدت ف الدنيا لما 
ام حبت بنتها وضمتها ضمة​واكون شاكرلكم جدا وكل سنة وانتم كلكم طيبين ومع تحيات هوكــــــــــــــــا


----------



## a.1993 (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

هاي شكراً على خدمة طلبات الترانيم و انا عاوزة اغنية جنگل بيل لكن باللغة الفرنسية و شكررراً


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



فادى شيكو قال:


> انا محتاج الالبوم دة اسمة من الجانى هو موضوعة عن اسبوع الالام



اسفة يا فادى انا ملقتش الشريط ده ..لو ممكن تجيبلى اسم المرنم او الفريق​


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



المرتل هلليلويا قال:


> *يأسم الرب يسوع المسيح مخلصنا.....
> السلام لكم وعليكم
> طلبي بسيط كتير جدا وما بعرف اذا كان راح يتواجد عندكم
> بس اتمنى انكم تساعدوني كتير
> ...



انا لقيت المزمور يا سيمون بس مش عارفة بصوت "الاب نيقولا " ولا لا
لتحميل مزمور احمدوا الرب - لينك مباشر 
لو فى مشكلة فى التحميل قولى وانا ارفعهولك على موقع تانى 
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



hokka_2020 قال:


> ارجوووووووك انا محتاجة التوزيع بتاع ترنيمة آدم وحواء ومعاملاتى كلها واقفة عشان الدراسة وانا ماليش غير المنتدى ده   وهى الترنيمة بتقول  احم احم     بين الدفا والحب وشعور بالامان & اتنين وعاشوا قبل مايكون الزمان
> آمد وحوا كانوا ف الجنة الجميلة & لحظة امل او حب كانت مستحيلة
> ملقيتش يوم الدمعة فى عنيهم مكااااااان
> كل سنة وانتم طيبين ومع تحيات هوكــــــــــــــا



اسفة يا هووكا كان نفسى اساعدك بس انا مش بفهم خالص فى موضوع التوزيع ده
ودورتلك عليه على النت مالقتهوش خالص :smi411:​


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلب ترنيمة معينة*



kimo2009 قال:


> نفسى الاقى ترنيمة اسمه
> أبكى بدل الدموع دم
> أو ترنيم اسمها
> قلبى العنيد
> ...



اتفضل يا كيمو
ترنيمة قلبى العنيد 

ترنيمة يا صاحب القلب القاسى 

بس مالقتش ترنيمة ابكى بدل الدموع دم..ممكن تقولى مين اللى بيرنمها وانا ادور باسم المرنم
ولو فى اى ترنيمة من اللى انا جبتهم مش هى اللى تقصدها ابقى وضحلى مين اللى بيرنمها
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



المرتل هلليلويا قال:


> *سلام ونعمة الرب يسوع المسيح معكم جميعا*​
> *اختي انا بصراحة حابب اعرف منك اشياء اكتر من هيك *
> *ارجو انك ما تفهمي قصدي بشي تاني بس بصراحة انا حابب اعرف منك اسماء ترانيم للأطفال وانا حاكون ليكي مشكور جدا وارجو تعتبري هاد الشي تعاون مع بعضنا فقط لاغير وانا شاكر ليكي كمان مساعدتك *
> *سيمون/الاردن\simon/jordan*​
> *نعمة ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح مع جميع المسيحيين *


 

سلام ونعمة اخى الغالى سيمون
اولا ميرسى جدا على صلاتك ودعوتك ليا عشان امتحاناتى
ثانيا بالنسبة لطلبك .. "لا مفهمتش غلط ولا حاجة احنا كلنا هنا اخوات " انت ممكن تطلب اى طلب خاص بالترانيم او المزامير او غيرها مما يتعلق بالترانيم هنا فى الموضوع ده فى اى وقت واحنا بنعمة ربنا بنحاول نلبى كل الطلبات مهما كان عددها 
ولو فى اى حاجة خاصة بالاطفال ممكن تتطلبها فى الموضوع الخاص بيها فى اللينك ده
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25328
واحنا تحت امرك فى اى طلب نقدر عليه
ولك خالص احترامى وتحياتى ..سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



marco elmoa قال:


> هاى  ده  اول  طلب  اطلبه  اما  نشوف  هتعرفوا   تجيبه  ولا    نشوف  منتدى تانى
> انا  عاوز ترنيمتين
> 1-  اسمها     كنيستك المفديه فرحانه متعزيه
> 2-       بدخل  عرش النعمه وبسكب
> اما   نشوف  انا  هستنى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:mus25:



سورى ماركو ملقتش ولا واحده من الترنيمتين
:fun_oops:  خليتك تستنى على الفاضى​


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



sylvy قال:


> ياريت انا عايزة  ترنيمة يا ام النور لجورج كيرلس اللى بتيجى على ctv وشكرا



انا ملقتهاش بصوت جورج كيرلس لكن لاقيتها باصوات تانية لو عايزاها قوليلى وانا اجيبهالك..سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



bahy قال:


> ارجوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووكم
> 
> ضرورىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
> اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
> ...



اتفضل يا باهى "شريط ابو الرهبان " "منقوووووول"

ترنيمة فى كنيسة الابكار 
ترنيمة سبحوا لالهنا الحى 
يا ابائى رهبان البرية 
ترنيمة اسعد الايام 
مديحة الانبا مرقس 
ترنيمة ياربنا يسوع المسيح 
ابؤرو 
اكزمارؤت 

هادور تانى دلوقت على ترانيم تانى للانبا انطونيوس ولو لاقيت هاجبهالك على طول
وكل سنة وانت طيب​


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



BENT MEN DERIAS قال:


> انا نفسى فى ترانيم شريط لغيرك ممنوع اللمس



اتفضلى حبيبتى دا الشريط كله مضغوط
شريط لغيرك ممنوع اللمس 
وكل سنة وانتى طيبة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



hokka_2020 قال:


> لو سمحت انا نفسى ف ترنيمة الحكاية دى اللى بتقول
> الحكاية دى ابتدت ف الدنيا لما
> ام حبت بنتها وضمتها ضمة​واكون شاكرلكم جدا وكل سنة وانتم كلكم طيبين ومع تحيات هوكــــــــــــــــا



طب هاتيلى اسم المرنم يا هوكا​


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



a.1993 قال:


> هاي شكراً على خدمة طلبات الترانيم و انا عاوزة اغنية جنگل بيل لكن باللغة الفرنسية و شكررراً



اهلا بيك وكل سنة وانت طيب

جنكل بيل - فرنسي.mp3​


----------



## hokka_2020 (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



ginajoojoo قال:


> طب هاتيلى اسم المرنم يا هوكا​



الصراحة معرفش بس هو الملحن عمانوئيل سعد تقريبا


----------



## suzyyy (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*اديش صار لي ناطرة*

ترنيمة اديش صار لي ناطرة للمرنمة ليديا شديد

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kV1GnNcz1DU​


----------



## a.1993 (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررراً جزيلاً على اغنية جنكل بيل بالفرنسي


----------



## a.1993 (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

هاي ممكن الكلمات اغنية جنكل بيل بالفرنسي و اسفةةةةةةةةة على الازعاج


----------



## oesi no (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

_



ارجوووووووك انا محتاجة التوزيع بتاع ترنيمة آدم وحواء ومعاملاتى كلها واقفة عشان الدراسة وانا ماليش غير المنتدى ده وهى الترنيمة بتقول احم احم بين الدفا والحب وشعور بالامان & اتنين وعاشوا قبل مايكون الزمان 
آمد وحوا كانوا ف الجنة الجميلة & لحظة امل او حب كانت مستحيلة
ملقيتش يوم الدمعة فى عنيهم مكااااااان 
كل سنة وانتم طيبين ومع تحيات هوكــــــــــــــا

أنقر للتوسيع...

__الترنيمة اسمها قبل ما يكون الزمان ​_​_الاوبريت كامل موجود على المنتدى هنا بصى فى الفهرس هتلاقيه ​_​_توزيع عمانوئيل سعد فعلا بس هو حط اكتر من توزيع يعنى انا رفعت توزيع جديد خالص بس هبعتهولك فى رساله خاصة علشان مينتشرش لانى معرفش هو نزله ولا لسه ولا اقولكم  ​_​_التوزيع اهو ان شاء الله محد حوش ​_​_بين الدفا والحب​_​_ادعولى دعوة حلوة بقا علشان نازل امتحان​_​


----------



## kimo2009 (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*شكر ليكى*

انا بشكرك جدا يا جوجو على اهتمامك بكل الطلبات
لكن اللينك بتاع يا صاحب القلب القاسى مش هيا دى الترنيمة
وترنيمة ابكى بدل الدموع
بصراحة انا سمعتها فى كورال مش معروف


----------



## اندرو نعيم (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

وز ترنيمت نونو انا متشال في عيونة:t9::a82:


----------



## a.1993 (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

بليز ممكن كلماتها كمان


----------



## مينا سلامه ابراهيم يونان (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



hokka_2020 قال:


> الصراحة معرفش بس هو الملحن عمانوئيل سعد تقريبا



يا ريت يا هوكا باشا تجبلنا ترنيمه اسمها سنه ورا سنه وكمان ترنيمه اسمها الشهد يقطر من شفتيه وجلال الملك باين عليه وكمان ترنيمه دايس علي عسلك ولو لاقيت ترنيمه اسمها (ترنيمه جديده ترنيمه تفرح شعبك ) يبقي كتر خيرك


----------



## شيري ماريا (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*معلش يااخواتي محتاجة الترينمة ديه ضروري جدا جدا علشان الخدمة 

وديه كلمات الترينمة 

في كل عيد ميلاد 
في كل عيد ميلاد 
بنحب نقولكم كل سنة وانتم طيبين 
باتمنى ليكم عيد سعيد 
بتمنى ليكم خير جديد
أكتر كتير من كل اللي فات 

وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم​*


----------



## ginajoojoo (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



oesi_no قال:


> _الترنيمة اسمها قبل ما يكون الزمان ​_​_الاوبريت كامل موجود على المنتدى هنا بصى فى الفهرس هتلاقيه ​_​_توزيع عمانوئيل سعد فعلا بس هو حط اكتر من توزيع يعنى انا رفعت توزيع جديد خالص بس هبعتهولك فى رساله خاصة علشان مينتشرش لانى معرفش هو نزله ولا لسه ولا اقولكم  ​_​_التوزيع اهو ان شاء الله محد حوش ​_​_بين الدفا والحب​_​_ادعولى دعوة حلوة بقا علشان نازل امتحان​_​



يا سلام عليك يا جورج ..ايوة كده مايجيبها الا مشرفينها
باذن ربنا يا جورج هاتنجح بأعلى التقديرات ..بس انت قول يارب​


----------



## ginajoojoo (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



hokka_2020 قال:


> الصراحة معرفش بس هو الملحن عمانوئيل سعد تقريبا



لقيتلك الترنيمة يا هوكااا ..هى فعلا للفنان عمانوئيل سعد وجبتهالك نقلا عن الجروب بتاعه هاتلاقيها فى اللينك ده
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37386
وعلى فكرة هى اسمها "امى وانا"​


----------



## cobcob (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



شيري ماريا قال:


> *معلش يااخواتي محتاجة الترينمة ديه ضروري جدا جدا علشان الخدمة
> 
> وديه كلمات الترينمة
> 
> ...




*
ترنيمة "فى كل عيد ميلاد" - شريط الميلاد الحديد - فريق الحياة الأفضل

http://www.4shared.com/dir/2855766/2299d2b3/__-_better_life.html*​


----------



## شيري ماريا (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



cobcob قال:


> *
> ترنيمة "فى كل عيد ميلاد" - شريط الميلاد الحديد - فريق الحياة الأفضل
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/2855766/2299d2b3/__-_better_life.html*​



*ميرسي كتير اختي العزيزة cobcob ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويبارك في خدمتك ​*


----------



## marco_koko_201 (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن ترنيمه برضو لفريق قلب داود انا محناج الترنيمه ديه ممكن حد يجبهالى والرب يبارككم


----------



## المرتل هلليلويا (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



ginajoojoo قال:


> انا لقيت المزمور يا سيمون بس مش عارفة بصوت "الاب نيقولا " ولا لا
> لتحميل مزمور احمدوا الرب - لينك مباشر
> لو فى مشكلة فى التحميل قولى وانا ارفعهولك على موقع تانى
> سلام ونعمة​




*
انا مش عارف كيف بدي اشكرك انتي منقذتي بجد 
انا شاكر ليكي كتير انتي عارفة كم تعبت وانا بدور على المزمور هاد يمكن سنتين وانا بدور على هاد المزمور 
انا بجد شاكر ليكي كتير كتير وانا تحت امرك بأي شي بدك اياهوانا حكتلك انا مرتل في كنيسة في الاردن وانا راح كون تحت امرك في اي شي بدك اياه
انا بصراحة سعيد كتير شكرا شكرا
سلامة ونعمة الرب يسوع المسيح معكي دائما
وربنا يوفقك بحياتك وامتحناتك يارب يا يسوع يا ابن الله المعطي الحياة امين 
هادي دعوة من كل قلبي​*


----------



## المرتل هلليلويا (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



ginajoojoo قال:


> سلام ونعمة اخى الغالى سيمون
> اولا ميرسى جدا على صلاتك ودعوتك ليا عشان امتحاناتى
> ثانيا بالنسبة لطلبك .. "لا مفهمتش غلط ولا حاجة احنا كلنا هنا اخوات " انت ممكن تطلب اى طلب خاص بالترانيم او المزامير او غيرها مما يتعلق بالترانيم هنا فى الموضوع ده فى اى وقت واحنا بنعمة ربنا بنحاول نلبى كل الطلبات مهما كان عددها
> ولو فى اى حاجة خاصة بالاطفال ممكن تتطلبها فى الموضوع الخاص بيها فى اللينك ده
> ...




*
انا بصراحة مش عارف شو بدي احكي انتي غمرتيني بلطفك كتير 
انا بصراحة انا انربط لساني انا عاجز عن الشكر 
بصراحة مش عارف ابدا من وين 
لكن انا شارك ليكي على كلامك العسل 
وربنا يوفقك ويوفقنا جميعا بس انتي بحاجة لكل دعوة من كل شخص في هاد المنتدى الجميل مش عشان اي شي بس لانه بملك عضوة مباركة وخدومة جدا 
وانا الي الشرف بالتعامل معك وانا شاكر كتير كتير ليكي 
ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح يحرسك ويحميكي ويوفقك يارب يا مخلص يا حنون يا شفيعنا وحبيبنا يا يسوع الناصري يا ابن الله المعطي الحياة*​


----------



## a.1993 (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



Michael قال:


> *نظرا لعدم اهتمام الاعضاء بكتابة عنوان المواضيع والطلبات وايضا م نكتابة عنوان لطلب ترنيمة ويكون هناك موضوع مشابة لذلك وامور اخرى كترار المواضيع بدلا من محاولة البحث بالمنتدى تم التنوية عنها هنا *
> 
> *** تنبية عام لكل رواد منتدى الترانيم**
> **http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16084*
> ...



هاييييييييييييي ثانكس على خدمة طلبات الترانيم و انا طلبت اغنية جنكل بيل باللغة الفرنسية و العضوة المابركة jonajoojoo عطتني ياها بس بدي كلماتة بليزززززز محتاجتة باقرب وقت و هية ما عم تفتح كتير يا ريت اذا حدة بيعرف بيعطيني ياها و ثانكسسسسسسسسسس و سوري عل ازعاج


----------



## bahy (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



ginajoojoo قال:


> اتفضل يا باهى "شريط ابو الرهبان " "منقوووووول"
> 
> ترنيمة فى كنيسة الابكار
> ترنيمة سبحوا لالهنا الحى
> ...



ميرسى اوى بجد مش عارف اقولك ايه و سورى على ردى المتأخر بس بجد متشكر اوى و يا ريت لو فى اى ترانيم لقتيها للأنبا انطونيوس تقولى
كل سنة وانتو طيبييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## mone89 (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

لو سمحت انا عايز ترانيم فريق قلب داود للاطفال  اللي بيرنيمها علي thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx ctv


----------



## Hannoosh (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

صباح الخير يا جماعه انا هاني عادل لسه عضو جديد النهارده
و دي اول مشاركه ليا انا فعلا محتاج البوم ليك راح اسلم
لان في ثلاث ترانيم من الحاني
ليك راح اسلم - الله حب - سهران
من فضلكوا الافاده في اسرع وقت


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



ginajoojoo قال:


> طلباتك صعبة ليه اليومين دول يا ام دانييل  بالراحة عليا دا انا عندى امتحانات :kap:
> طب ماتعرفيش مين اللى بيرنم الترنيمة اللى انتى عايزاها دى​





 نشالله احسن العلامات حبيبتي :94: 

الترانيم هاي بعرفش مين يرنمها .. موجودة بكتاب الترانيم هية

و ايامك سعيدة و كل عام  ونتي بخير حبيبتي


----------



## hokka_2020 (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



ginajoojoo قال:


> لقيتلك الترنيمة يا هوكااا ..هى فعلا للفنان عمانوئيل سعد وجبتهالك نقلا عن الجروب بتاعه هاتلاقيها فى اللينك ده
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37386
> وعلى فكرة هى اسمها "امى وانا"​



بجد بجد بجد مش عارفة اقوللك ايه ميرسى كتييييييير اسعدتنى كتيررررررررر بس ممكن طلب تانى معلش بص هما طلبين بصراحة معلش انا تقلت عليك بس بجد عشان الخدمة ياريت يعنى لو مفيهاش رزالة انا محتاجة برده توزيع ترنيمة فى ظلام ليل دامس  وكمان توزيع ترنيمة حكايتنا دى كانت زمان من الف عام والف عام بجد ابقى شاكرة ليك جداااااا وربنا يارب يعوض تعب محبتك وعيد سعيد وبااى ومع تحيات هوكــــــــا


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

معلش انا عارفه ان طلبي هيكون صعب شويه لاني مش عارفه اسم المرنم ولا اسم الشريط بس عايزه ترنيمه اسمها بكره وراء بكره توبتي باخرها اسبوع وراء اسبوع عمال باجلها واتمني انها تكون موجوده في اقرب فرصه ممكن وسافه اني هتعبكم معايا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم امين


----------



## hokka_2020 (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



oesi_no قال:


> _الترنيمة اسمها قبل ما يكون الزمان ​_​_الاوبريت كامل موجود على المنتدى هنا بصى فى الفهرس هتلاقيه ​_​_توزيع عمانوئيل سعد فعلا بس هو حط اكتر من توزيع يعنى انا رفعت توزيع جديد خالص بس هبعتهولك فى رساله خاصة علشان مينتشرش لانى معرفش هو نزله ولا لسه ولا اقولكم  ​_​_التوزيع اهو ان شاء الله محد حوش ​_​_بين الدفا والحب​_​_ادعولى دعوة حلوة بقا علشان نازل امتحان​_​




ميرررررررسى ع التوزيع بجد ميرسى بس ياريت لو مفيهاش رزالة انا محتاجة توزيع ترنيمة فى ظلام ليل دامس وترنيمة حكايتنا دى كانت زمان من الف عام والف عام واكون شاكرة ليك جدااااااااااا وعيد سعيد وباااااااااااى ومع تحيات هوكـــــــا


----------



## نشات جيد (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ربنا معكم  ربنا  يبارك


----------



## عاطف بشاى (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

اريد ترنايمة شكرا لله


----------



## alberkirles (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا عايز كل ابومات كورال انغام السماء


----------



## oesi no (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

الشماس عادل ماهر -شريط اكليل الشوك 
بكرة ورا بكرة


----------



## تاوضروس فرويز (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

عاوزه شريط رنم وإفرح من فريق القطيع الصغير


----------



## تاوضروس فرويز (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

:close_temعاوز شريط رنم وإفرح


----------



## hokka_2020 (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ياجماعة حد يرد عليا ضرورى انا عايزة توزيع ترنيمة فى ظلام ليل دامس غمر السما جند و توزيع ترنيمة حكايتنا دى كانت زمان من الف عام والف عام  ضرووورى عشان الخدمة وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## nagykhir (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا عايز ترنيمة يداك صنعتى ؟
لليديا شديد


----------



## DoooDooo (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*هاى يا جماعة بلييييييييييييييز انا كنت عايزة كلمات لحن أبنشويس (لحن عيد الميلاد) بس بليييييييز عايزاها بسرعة وضرورى ياريت لو حد يعرف يجيبهالى أكون مشكورة جدا*​


----------



## youna (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا بجد نفسى فى ترنيمة اسمها بتحس بيا........ارجوكوا عايزاها ضرورىىىىىىىىى....و ربنا يباركم


----------



## youna (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

بجد انا عايزة الترنيمة دى ضرورى قوىىىىىىىىىىى..........ما تنسونيش


----------



## BENT MEN DERIAS (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

لو سمحتم انا محتاجة ترانيم للمرنمة فايزة ناثان


----------



## BENT MEN DERIAS (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



> انا بجد نفسى فى ترنيمة اسمها بتحس بيا........ارجوكوا عايزاها ضرورىىىىىىىىى....و ربنا يباركم


الترنيمة اسمها بتفهمنى و هى فى شريط يارب ارحم للحياة الأفضل
*بتفهمنى*


----------



## كوك (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا عايز  ترنيمة نونو مشتاقه عيونو


----------



## THE GALILEAN (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



marco_koko_201 قال:


> ممكن ترنيمه برضو لفريق قلب داود انا محناج الترنيمه ديه ممكن حد يجبهالى والرب يبارككم


ترانيم قلب حنون - فريق قيثارة داود
=============================


Username: www.copticnet.com

Password: copticnet







Side A







Side B


----------



## THE GALILEAN (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



mone89 قال:


> لو سمحت انا عايز ترانيم فريق قلب داود للاطفال  اللي بيرنيمها علي thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx ctv


مشاركة 941


----------



## THE GALILEAN (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



Hannoosh قال:


> صباح الخير يا جماعه انا هاني عادل لسه عضو جديد النهارده
> و دي اول مشاركه ليا انا فعلا محتاج البوم ليك راح اسلم
> لان في ثلاث ترانيم من الحاني
> ليك راح اسلم - الله حب - سهران
> من فضلكوا الافاده في اسرع وقت


هذه بعض ترانيمه لم اجد ما طلبته تحديدا

*1-بيك افراحي **http://www.4shared.com/file/29824460.../__online.html*
*2-دمعك لما يسيل **http://www.4shared.com/file/29825198...___online.html*
*3-كلي ليك http://www.4shared.com/file/29826743.../__online.html*
*4-انا بحبك يارب http://www.4shared.com/file/29823203...___online.html*
*5-بالايمان http://www.4shared.com/file/29823795...b/_online.html*
*6-عني بتغيب http://www.4shared.com/file/29826103.../__online.html*
*7-لما بصلي http://www.4shared.com/file/29827229.../__online.html*
*8-ليه تهتم http://www.4shared.com/file/29828284.../__online.html*
*9-من ايه نحزن http://www.4shared.com/file/29829264...___online.html*
*تامر *


----------



## THE GALILEAN (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



عاطف بشاى قال:


> اريد ترنايمة شكرا لله


ترنيمة شكراً لله​ 
شكراً لله الذي يقودنا في موكب النصرةِ كلّ حين ​ 
كفقراءَ لا شيءَ لنا ونحن نغني نغني كثيرين ​ 
يقودُكَ الربُّ على الدوام يشبع في الجدوب نفسَك ​ 
ينشطُ لك عظامكك فتصير كجنّة جنّة ريا ​ 
إذ نسعى عنه كسفراء كأنّ الله يعظ بنا ​ 
لكي يكونَ ولنا اكتفاء من كلّ نعمة ونعمة غنى ​ 
اطلبوا الرّب مادام يوجد ادعوه دوماً فهو قريب ​ 
يعطي المعيّ المعيّ قدرة لعديم القوّة يكثر شدّة ​ 




ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ​ 

لتنزيل الترتيلة إلى جهازكم اضغطوا هنا بزر الماوس الأيمن 
حفط الهدف باسم أو save target as

http://www.gazire.com/home/files/shokran_lillah_124.mp3​ 


​


----------



## THE GALILEAN (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



alberkirles قال:


> انا عايز كل ابومات كورال انغام السماء


كاول خطوة تفضل

البوم معاك حياتي

http://www.st-takla.org/Multimedia/...gs-26-AnghamEl-Samaa2-Choir-Ma3ak-Hayaty.html
البوم دايما معايا

http://www.st-takla.org/Multimedia/...6-AnghamEl-Samaa2-Choir-02-Dayman-Ma3aya.html


----------



## THE GALILEAN (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



تاوضروس فرويز قال:


> عاوزه شريط رنم وإفرح من فريق القطيع الصغير


وجدت كثير من الترانيم لهذا الفريق

http://www.masi7i.com/index.pl/songs_children_al_kati2_alsghir


----------



## THE GALILEAN (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



BENT MEN DERIAS قال:


> لو سمحتم انا محتاجة ترانيم للمرنمة فايزة ناثان


*شريط مالك قلبى*
*للمرنمه فايزة ناثان *
*دة لينك الشريط *

*http://www.4shared.com/dir/4350667/6a95bdd9/_sharing.html*


----------



## THE GALILEAN (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



كوك قال:


> انا عايز  ترنيمة نونو مشتاقه عيونو


 انت متأكده ان هذا الاسم الصحيح للترنيمة ؟


----------



## mina daoud (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا بجد بشكركم علي كل الحاجات الحلوه اللي بتقدموها بس أنا عايز الحان لفريق دافيد وجورج كيرلس ضروري يا جماعه


----------



## جومان (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن يا جماعة ترنيمة مالى غيرك بس كملة​


----------



## minamitias (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

[احبائي لو سمحتو ممكن اطلب طلب
انا عايز ترنيمة يوم ميلادك يا يسوع بس بصوت ساتر ميخائيل او بولس ملاك مش فاكر الصراحة لاني سمعتها مرة واحدة 
عشان فيه نفس الترنيمة من انتاج دير مارجرجس راهبات دي عندي ومش حلوة 
انا عايز بتاعت ساتر ميخائيل او بولس ملاك 
شكرااااا بجد للضرورة عشان خدمة مدارس الاحد ياريت قبل العيد


----------



## THE GALILEAN (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



mina daoud قال:


> انا بجد بشكركم علي كل الحاجات الحلوه اللي بتقدموها بس أنا عايز الحان لفريق دافيد وجورج كيرلس ضروري يا جماعه


http://www.davidensemble.com/


----------



## THE GALILEAN (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



جومان قال:


> ممكن يا جماعة ترنيمة مالى غيرك بس كملة​


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23035


----------



## THE GALILEAN (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



minamitias قال:


> [احبائي لو سمحتو ممكن اطلب طلب
> انا عايز ترنيمة يوم ميلادك يا يسوع بس بصوت ساتر ميخائيل او بولس ملاك مش فاكر الصراحة لاني سمعتها مرة واحدة
> عشان فيه نفس الترنيمة من انتاج دير مارجرجس راهبات دي عندي ومش حلوة
> انا عايز بتاعت ساتر ميخائيل او بولس ملاك
> شكرااااا بجد للضرورة عشان خدمة مدارس الاحد ياريت قبل العيد


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17096


----------



## basil (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

عيد سعيد وميلاد مجيد
انا عاوز جميع الترانيم للمرنمة اللبنانية جومانا مدور وتكون كوالتى عالية جدا
وشكرا لتعب محبتكم معايا 
وكل سنة وانتم طيبين جميعا


----------



## THE GALILEAN (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



basil قال:


> عيد سعيد وميلاد مجيد
> انا عاوز جميع الترانيم للمرنمة اللبنانية جومانا مدور وتكون كوالتى عالية جدا
> وشكرا لتعب محبتكم معايا
> وكل سنة وانتم طيبين جميعا


http://www.tarateel.net/hymns/joumana.htm


----------



## hokka_2020 (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ياجماعة انا محتاجة توزيع ترنيمة فى ظلام ليل دامس وتوزيع ترنيمة حكايتنا دى كانت زمان من الف عام والف عام ضرووووورى قبل العرض خلاص قرب


----------



## كوك (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا عايز ترنيمت نونو مشتاق فى عيونو  


الى بتيجى على ctv

بس  تكون بنت هيه الى بتقوله      



   ياريت


----------



## sallyf (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام و نعمه ياريت انا طلبت ترانيم و ماحدش عبرني انا عاوزه ترنيمه بتقول ضمني لصدرك و ترنيمه للعدرا بتقول سباني حبك يا فخر الرتب موسي..........ارجو الرد


----------



## melika103 (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن لو سمحتم ترنيمة من بين بلاد كتيرة لنرمين وهبه


----------



## mikoo (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

دي ترنيمة سباني حبك
http://www.4shared.com/file/34287697/807e21ae/10_online.html
و معلش معرفتش الاقي الترنيمة التانية


----------



## melika103 (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن كل الترانيم لنرمين وهبه او موجود لهل شرايط ام لا شكرا لتعب محبتكم


----------



## كوك (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

طوب  ترنيمة نونو انا مشتاق لعيونو


----------



## sallyf (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شكرا خالص يا ميكو لاهتمامك


----------



## rita76 (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام و نعمة لكل أعضاء المنتدى
و عيد ميلاد مجيد 
طلب صغير بس
فيه ترنيمة بتتعرض لى ال CTV
اسمها من بين بلاد كتيرة
لو حد يعرف يجبهالى اكون شاكرة جدا
و مرسى جدا على تعبكم
merrrryyyyyyyy xmasssssssssssssssss


----------



## كوك (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

طوب ترنيمة نونو انا مشتاق لعيونو


----------



## شيري ماريا (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*معلش يااخواتي انا دايما تعبكم معي بليز محتاجة ايوا انا امه من شريط بتبعني

 ليه  لفريق سانت ماريا ضروري جدا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم ​*


----------



## mero_engel (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*انا كمان محتاجه شريط نرميم وهبه الجديد*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم*​


----------



## تاوضروس فرويز (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

:fun_lol::act19::smil15::new6:عاااااااااااااااااووووووووووووووووووزززززززززززززززز

شرررررررررررررييييييييييييطط    ررررررررررننننننننننننننممممممممممم  ووووووووو  إإإإإإإإإإإإ  ففففففررررررررررررررررررححححححححححح


----------



## تاوضروس فرويز (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

:999:  :spor2::t32::spor2:ععععععععععععاااااااوووووووووووززززززززز  شششششششششررررررررررررييييييييييييييييييييييييططططططططططططط  ررررررررررررررررررررررنننننننننننننننننممممممممممممممم  ووووووووووإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإفففففففففففففففففررررررررررررحححححححححححححححح


----------



## melika103 (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ترنيمة من بين بلاد كتير وفيديو كمان  اللينك ده 
http://www.4shared.com/file/34169353...c/___.html?s=1


----------



## hokka_2020 (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



شيري ماريا قال:


> *معلش يااخواتي انا دايما تعبكم معي بليز محتاجة ايوا انا امه من شريط بتبعني
> 
> ليه  لفريق سانت ماريا ضروري جدا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم ​*



لو قصدك ترنيمة ايوة انا امه من شريط قبل ما يكون الزمان اللى قايلاها سناء 
ده اللينك     http://www.4shared.com/file/32850837/d7030e7a/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=b0fb0284


----------



## شيري ماريا (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



hokka_2020 قال:


> لو قصدك ترنيمة ايوة انا امه من شريط قبل ما يكون الزمان اللى قايلاها سناء
> ده اللينك     http://www.4shared.com/file/32850837/d7030e7a/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=b0fb0284



*ميرسي كتير علي محبتك هي فعلا ديه الترينمة اللي عاوزها

 ربنا يبارك خدمتك ​*


----------



## sad melody (11 يناير 2008)

*طلب ترنيمة ضرورى جداً*

من فضلكم أريد ترنيمة : باركى يا نفسى الرب

بداية الترنيمة بتقول : هو اللى بيغفر كل ذنوبك هواللى بيشفى كل أمراضك
هو اللى بيفدى كل حياتك هواللى بيشبع بالخير عمرك هو
كل حياتى تبارك اسمه باركى


و الترنيمة موجودة فى شريط اسمه : يا من تحبه نفسى
للمرنم : اسحق أنور - 18



شكرا ليكم و ربنا يبارككم


----------



## شيري ماريا (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*بليز محتاجة شريط  للميلاد قديم اسمه(نجم اذاب الجليد)  الشريط كله عن الميلاد - وهو فى الاصل شريط للاطفال
الترانيم اللي انا فاكرها هى
1- ( داب الجليد ) واولها بيقول / البشرية كانت غرقانة فى الهموم وهى على لحن عالمى مشهور
2- ( ليه يا رب اختارت المذود ) اولها بيقول / ليه يا رب اختارت المذود ليه ليه
3- ( عيد ميلاد سعيد ) بدايتها ( لحن هابى بيرث داى تو يو ) والبيت الاول فى الترنيمة / يوم عيد ميلاددك اقدم ايه ليك يا يسوع - توب التواضع والوداعة والخشوع

 ياريت  لو تقدروا  تلاقوا الشريط  او حتى بعض الترانيم منه يبقى كتر خيركم
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم 

​*


----------



## mikoo (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يا جماعة بجد مجهودكم رائع و هائل 
بس انا عايز ترنيمة جايلك قلبي ذليل بس بصوت المرنم زياد شحاتة 
و يا رب حد يلاقيها
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mark (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

من فضل منتداى العزيز اريد شريط ايمانى اكيد لفريق العذراء بدرياس
 :t13:ولكم جزيل الشكر لانى ابحث عنه من زمن ولم اجد اى لينك له .


----------



## hokka_2020 (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يا ريت انا محتاجة توزيع ترنيمة الحكاية دى وترنيمة فى عتمة الليل الحزين ياريت بجد محتجاهم جدا بس ياريت التوزيع يكون من غير الجايد اللى هو عزف لحن الترنيمة


----------



## samsung (13 يناير 2008)

*++ محتاج مساعده ++*

شريط متغربين لفريق اساف معرفش ممكن ولا صعب؟ انا محتاجه فيه ترانيم وموسيقي جميله.:new5:


----------



## hokka_2020 (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



مينا سلامه ابراهيم يونان قال:


> يا ريت يا هوكا باشا تجبلنا ترنيمه اسمها سنه ورا سنه وكمان ترنيمه اسمها الشهد يقطر من شفتيه وجلال الملك باين عليه وكمان ترنيمه دايس علي عسلك ولو لاقيت ترنيمه اسمها (ترنيمه جديده ترنيمه تفرح شعبك ) يبقي كتر خيرك



بص مينا واحدة واحدة عليا دى ترنيمة دايس على عسلك هنا من الموقع 

http://www.divshare.com/download/724215-2f5


----------



## samsung (13 يناير 2008)

*محتاج شريط*

محتاج شريط متغربين يا تري موجود ولا ايه انا طلبته قبل كده محدش رد حتي الطلب مش موجود هو بيتحزف ليه ؟؟؟؟:smil8:


----------



## mikoo (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



sallyf قال:


> شكرا خالص يا ميكو لاهتمامك



شكرا خالص علي مرورك و تشجيعك


----------



## شيري ماريا (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*بليز  محتاجة ضروري جداااااااااااااااا  شريط "كوكب البرية" للانبا انطونيوس والبر يعوض تعب محبتكم ​*


----------



## kimo2009 (15 يناير 2008)

*عايز ترنيمة*

فى ترنيمة سمعتها فى كورال بالمهرجان اسمها
زلزال&سنة ورا سنة
حد يعرفهم وخاصة (زلزال)


----------



## مريم الجميلة (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

اولا احب اشكر المنتدى على كل الحاجات الجميلة اللى بلاقيها فية 

واتمنى لو حد قدر يجيب لى شريط ترانيم الجميلة والامير


----------



## small man (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا عاوز ترنيمةمحتاجين لك كلنا ممكن وبسرعة لو سمحت بليز ممكن


----------



## small man (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا جبت الموقع بس مش عارف احملها ممكن تقولى بتتحمل ازاى
بلز


----------



## meromero (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



oesi_no قال:


> ترنيمة يا عدرا يا امى ​




اللينك مش شغال


----------



## oesi no (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*




> اللينك مش شغال


شغال كليك يمين وسيف تارجت اذ


----------



## مريم الجميلة (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

اولا احب اشكر المنتدى على كل الحاجات الجميلة اللى بلاقيها فية 

واتمنى لو حد قدر يجيب لى شريط ترانيم الجميلة والامير


----------



## مريم الجميلة (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا اسفة جداااااا  اسمة الملكة والامير 
بجد اسفة  بس انا خلاص لقيتة موجود فى توبيك ترانيم الاطفال انا متشكرة جداااااا


----------



## maro_123 (20 يناير 2008)

*ارجوكم اريد هذه الترنيمة*

محتاجة ترنيمة ( بسيط زى الحمامة وديع زى الحمل ) انا عارفه انها غريبه
شويه, وهى كليب ومساحتها تقريبا 30 ميجا بس محتاجاها ضرورى اوووى 
واشكر تعب محبتكم جدا


----------



## mar215 (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

من فضلكم انا عاوزه ترنيمه لعيد للغطاس تنفع لمدارس الاحد
يارب يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## cobcob (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



شيري ماريا قال:


> *بليز  محتاجة ضروري جداااااااااااااااا  شريط "كوكب البرية" للانبا انطونيوس والبر يعوض تعب محبتكم ​*





*انا اعرف شريط "صوت من البرية"
حددى الترانيم المطلوبة عشان أدور عليها*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

كنت طلبت من فتره ترنيمه اسمها بكرة وراء بكرة توبتي باخرها بس للاسف مفيش اي رد وصلي بخصوصها موجوده ولا لا تعرفوها ولا لا ع العموم شكرا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم جميعا


----------



## ramzi085 (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

مرحبا
يا ريت لو حدا عنده ترنيمة افرح يسوع حررني


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

عندي كم طلب .. آسفة اغلبكو 

يا مريم يا ام الله
تعال بيننا
يسوع ملك الملوك
الروح يجمعنا

بليس بليس بليس يا ريت لو تعطوني هدول الترانيم .. بتعملو فضل كبير


----------



## ماثيوث (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

عايز ترانيم زكريا حنا القديمة لو سمحتم او شريط الترانيم بتاعة اسمة شوق المفديين لو سمحتم وربنا يحفظكم جميعا 
ياريت حد يجيب الترانيم من فضلكم


----------



## cobcob (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> كنت طلبت من فتره ترنيمه اسمها بكرة وراء بكرة توبتي باخرها بس للاسف مفيش اي رد وصلي بخصوصها موجوده ولا لا تعرفوها ولا لا ع العموم شكرا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم جميعا



*
شوفى آخر ترنيمة فى الصفحة اللى فى اللينك ده اذا كانت هى ولا مش هى

http://www.masi7i.com/index.pl/adel_maher_songs*​


----------



## mar215 (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

بليز فى ترنيمه اسمها فى بيت لحم فى شريط " فى مدينة اسكندرية" - فريق ترينتى
لو حد عنده يبعت اللينك بتعها يارب يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## rimoo (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

لو عندك اجدد شريط ل هايدى منتصر ابعتوه بليييييز  Jesus Love Ypu


----------



## ginajoojoo (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلب ترنيمة ضرورى جداً*



sad melody قال:


> من فضلكم أريد ترنيمة : باركى يا نفسى الرب
> 
> بداية الترنيمة بتقول : هو اللى بيغفر كل ذنوبك هواللى بيشفى كل أمراضك
> هو اللى بيفدى كل حياتك هواللى بيشبع بالخير عمرك هو
> ...



سلام ونعمة sad melody 
انا ملقتش الترنيمة اللى انت عايزها واول مرة اسمع عن المرنم ده
بس لاقيت ترنيمة باركى يانفسى الرب بصوت فريق الاغابى 
واهلا بيك معانا فى المنتدى​


----------



## ginajoojoo (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



mark قال:


> من فضل منتداى العزيز اريد شريط ايمانى اكيد لفريق العذراء بدرياس
> :t13:ولكم جزيل الشكر لانى ابحث عنه من زمن ولم اجد اى لينك له .



شريط ايمانى اكيد ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



شيري ماريا قال:


> *بليز  محتاجة ضروري جداااااااااااااااا  شريط "كوكب البرية" للانبا انطونيوس والبر يعوض تعب محبتكم ​*



شريط كوكب البرية "ترانيم عن الانبا اطونيوس" للشماس هانى غالى
منقوووول

ترنيمة قصة الانبا انطونيوس 
ترنيمة قلبى الخفاق 
يا فرحة كل المسيحية 
مين شفيعه الانبا انطونيوس 
فى كنيسة الابكار 
لحن خين افران 
مرد الابركسيس للانبا انطونيوس 
اك ازمارؤوت 

سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



small man قال:


> انا عاوز ترنيمةمحتاجين لك كلنا ممكن وبسرعة لو سمحت بليز ممكن



ترنيمة محتاجين لك كلنا 

من شريط محتاجين لك ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارجوكم اريد هذه الترنيمة*



maro_123 قال:


> محتاجة ترنيمة ( بسيط زى الحمامة وديع زى الحمل ) انا عارفه انها غريبه
> شويه, وهى كليب ومساحتها تقريبا 30 ميجا بس محتاجاها ضرورى اوووى
> واشكر تعب محبتكم جدا



ترنيمة بسيط زى الحمامة وديع زى الحمل - اوديو 

وده الكليب بتاعها  على ال youtube​


----------



## ginajoojoo (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> عندي كم طلب .. آسفة اغلبكو
> 
> يا مريم يا ام الله
> تعال بيننا
> ...



اهلا ام دانيال كل سنة وانتى طيبة

ترنيمة يا مريم يا ام الله 
ترنيمة تعال بيننا 
يسوع ملك الملوك 

وجارى رفع ترنيمة الروح يجمعنا
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



rimoo قال:


> لو عندك اجدد شريط ل هايدى منتصر ابعتوه بليييييز  Jesus Love Ypu



شريط خلينى اعيشلك -لهايدى منتصر "ملف مضغوط-منقووووول" 
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

اشكرك cobcob  هي فعلا الترنيمه ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## kimo2009 (23 يناير 2008)

*عايز شعار*

محتاج شعار لمؤتمر اعدادى عن التوبة
ياريت بسرعة
شكرا لتعب محبتكم


----------



## Remon1984 (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

thank you


----------



## peter_1991 (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

معلش يا جماعة انا كنت عايز ترنيمة "يا أبانا لست أدري" لو موجودة عند حد ساريت يرفعهالي شكراً
:big35:
​


----------



## oesi no (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ترنيمة يا ابانا لست ادرى ​


----------



## mero zizo (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يا جماعه انا عايزه ترنيمه " عايز منك هديه " لفريق كلمه الحياه كنيسه العدرا المطريه 
الترنيمه بجد بجد جميله جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وهتعجبكو كلكو لو سمعتوها


----------



## remo_rbx (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

لو سمحتم موسيقى الشعار المهرجان2008 
الموسيقى فقط


----------



## ramzi085 (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

لو سمحتم بدي الترانيم هاي
افرح يسوع حررني
اذا تواضع شعبي


----------



## مينا سلامه ابراهيم يونان (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يجماعه انا عاوز ترنيمه اسمها الشهد يقطر من شفتيه وجلال الملك باين عليه


----------



## sallyf (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام و نعمه لو سمحتوا عاوزه ترنيمه بتقول تقريبا ( اريد ان اضع راسي علي صدرك الحاني اريد ان انسي نفسي و كل الاماني) ضروري جداااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ireny (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

may you please tell me how to downlaod the tranim for koral thotokouce 
because the link is not working


----------



## ireny (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شرائط كورال ثيؤطوكوس please please help me download all this tranim


----------



## ireny (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

:smi420:

شرائط كورال ثيؤطوكوس
when i  click on the link it doesn't open the tranim at all please send me and tell me how to listen to this koral please please please


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

الروح يجمعنا

فوق الاردن ِ

رجاااااااااااااءا حبايبي


----------



## رامى فانز (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

:yaka:لو سمحتم اريد لحن راشى لففيان السودانية ولكم جزير الشكر


----------



## mimento (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا عمال ادور علي ترنيمه اسمها (رب الارباب لما يجي تاني) تقريبا لساتر ميخائيل بس مش ترنيمه رب الارباب يسوع ياريت الرد وانا غيرت ايميلي بقي mony92009******.com شكرا لتعب محبتكم


----------



## mimnto (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

هاي انا الي كنت بطلب ترنيمه رب الارباب لما يجي تاني اساتر ميخائيل تقريبا ومن الايميل الجديد بطلب ومتشكر لاهتمامكم


----------



## wawa_smsm (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

فيه ترنيمتين بدور عليهم ومش لاقيهم :

1 - أحبك معنى كل وجود 
2 - إلهنا عظيم (القرار : ياإلهنا الصالح شكرا ليك .. مهما بنشكر مش هنوفيك .. دى مراحمك جيل ورا جيل)


(لأى مرنم)

وشكرا لتعبكم ...


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



mero zizo قال:


> يا جماعه انا عايزه ترنيمه " عايز منك هديه " لفريق كلمه الحياه كنيسه العدرا المطريه
> الترنيمه بجد بجد جميله جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وهتعجبكو كلكو لو سمعتوها



اتفضلى يا ميرو ترنيمة عايز منك هدية-لفريق كلمة الحياة  ترنيمة بجد تحفة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



مينا سلامه ابراهيم يونان قال:


> يجماعه انا عاوز ترنيمه اسمها الشهد يقطر من شفتيه وجلال الملك باين عليه



اتفضل يا مينا ترنيمة الشهد يقطر  هى من غير موسيقى انا ملقتش غيرها وده الفيديو بتاعها على ال youtube 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyadU2EwOwU&feature=related​


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



ireny قال:


> شرائط كورال ثيؤطوكوس please please help me download all this tranim



دول 3 شرايط موئقتا لحين رفع الباقى
1-صرخة ايمان
2-فيك احتمى
3-نشتكى لمين
http://www.4shared.com/dir/5490552/4d1672c1/_sharing.html​


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> الروح يجمعنا
> 
> فوق الاردن ِ
> 
> رجاااااااااااااءا حبايبي



يا هلا يا ام دانيال وتسلمى على دعوتك ليا فى امتحاناتى
دى ترنيمة الروح يجمعنا  بس للاسف مالقتش ترنيمة فوق الاردن​


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



wawa_smsm قال:


> فيه ترنيمتين بدور عليهم ومش لاقيهم :
> 
> 1 - أحبك معنى كل وجود
> 2 - إلهنا عظيم (القرار : ياإلهنا الصالح شكرا ليك .. مهما بنشكر مش هنوفيك .. دى مراحمك جيل ورا جيل)
> ...



ترنيمة احبك معنى كل الوجود 

ترنيمة الهنا عظيم ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



رامى فانز قال:


> :yaka:لو سمحتم اريد لحن راشى لففيان السودانية ولكم جزير الشكر



لحن راشى نيه - فيفيان السودانية -من شريط ام حنونة ​


----------



## rita76 (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام و نعمة 
عايزة شريط بولس ملاك ايقونة السماء
و مرسى على تعبكم :new5:


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



rita76 قال:


> سلام و نعمة
> عايزة شريط بولس ملاك ايقونة السماء
> و مرسى على تعبكم :new5:



شريط ايقونة السما - بولس ملاك ​


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (30 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شكرا حبيبتي .. لف يا


----------



## sad_eyes (30 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام المسيح 

أرجوكم اطلب منك ترنيمة

فاديا بزى...  يا سيدى كم كان قاسيا

لقد بحثت عنها ولم اجدها أرجوا المساعده يا اخواني..أتمنى اجدها في اسرع وقت ممكن 

وبارككم الرب ​


----------



## elven (30 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يا جماعة لو واحد منكم يدبرلي شريط ريتا فوزي شوق قلبي ترانيم عراقية وخليجية
والرب يبارككم


----------



## رشا وليم (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

اريد ترنيمة هاصلاتى


----------



## sallyf (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يا جماعه يا ريت لو سمحتوا عاوزه ترنيمه اريد ان اضع راسي علي صدرك الحاني


----------



## a7la_muntada (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام الرب اليكم 
انا مشترك جديد في المنتدى و لدي طلب ارجو ان اجده عندكم  اريد موسيقى ترنيمة المحبه لفيروز و على صيغة ام بي 3 و اكون ممتن لكم  و شكرا 

اخوكم يوسف الخوري


----------



## رشا وليم (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا بشكر تعب محبتكم ممكن اطلب كمان ترنيمة خارج اسوارك ومتشال فى عيونة فيديو و وترنيمةشمعة القرن العشرين وانبا انطونيوس فيك اسرار كلهم فيديو


----------



## ginajoojoo (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



sad_eyes قال:


> سلام المسيح
> 
> أرجوكم اطلب منك ترنيمة
> 
> ...



سلام ونعمة يا sad eyes 
ترنيمة يا سيدى كم كان قاسيا مش موجوده خالص للمرنمة فاديا
لكن موجوده لمرنمين تانية كتيير "ليديا شديد -بولس ملاك - شباب الانبا رويس ونجيب لبيب" وجارى رفع الترنيمة للمرنمة ليديا ولو عايزها بصوت اخر انا تحت امرك​


----------



## ginajoojoo (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



elven قال:


> يا جماعة لو واحد منكم يدبرلي شريط ريتا فوزي شوق قلبي ترانيم عراقية وخليجية
> والرب يبارككم



شريط شوق قلبى لريتا فوزى نقلا عن موقع mp3 -tranem 

شوق قلبى 
يا ظالمنى 
انفض غبار الزمن 
يا كنيسة هللى 
شبيج فرحانة هواية 
وايد احبك 
حمامة 
اكتبلك 
يا خاطى 
يبقى حبنا 
فدوة 
خاطى جنت 

ودا  كليب ترنيمة يا كنيسة هللى من موقع youtube ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



sallyf قال:


> يا جماعه يا ريت لو سمحتوا عاوزه ترنيمه اريد ان اضع راسي علي صدرك الحاني



اسفة يا سالى ملقتش الترنيمة دى خالص بس لو ممكن تقوليلى مين اللى بيرنمها وهاحاول تانى​


----------



## ginajoojoo (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



a7la_muntada قال:


> سلام الرب اليكم
> انا مشترك جديد في المنتدى و لدي طلب ارجو ان اجده عندكم  اريد موسيقى ترنيمة المحبه لفيروز و على صيغة ام بي 3 و اكون ممتن لكم  و شكرا
> 
> اخوكم يوسف الخوري



سلام ونعمة يوسف ..اهلا بيك معانا فى المنتدى
انا لقيت الترنيمة بس ملقتش الموسيقى بتاعتها
ترنيمة المحبة - فيروز - من شريط نبع الينابيع ​


----------



## a7la_muntada (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

اشكركم شكرا جزيلا ولو كان عندكم الموسيقى فقط لكنت مدينا لكم


----------



## ginajoojoo (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



رشا وليم قال:


> انا بشكر تعب محبتكم ممكن اطلب كمان ترنيمة خارج اسوارك ومتشال فى عيونة فيديو و وترنيمةشمعة القرن العشرين وانبا انطونيوس فيك اسرار كلهم فيديو



سلام ونعمة رشا..
كليب خارج اسوارك بالكلمات 

كليب خارج اسوارك لهايدى منتصر بدون موسيقى من حفلة فى كنيسة مارمينا فلمنج بالاسكندرية 

كليب انبا انطونيوس فيك اسرار 

جارى البحث عن باقى الكليبات 
+ لتحميل كليبات ترنيمة خارج اسوارك من موقع youtube يمكنك تصفح هذا الموضوع  http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37478&highlight=youtube​


----------



## ginajoojoo (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

كليب لترنيمة نونو متشال فى عيونه من تصميم فراشة مسيحية 

كليب ترنيمة شمعة القرن العشرين ​


----------



## انسطاسيا (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

بعد اذنك انا محتاجه شريط  بندق في الطاحونه ضروري قوي
انهارده او بكره بالكتير لان عندي حفله ومحتاجه ترنيمه منها ضروري جدا
ياريت بجد تلاقيه لاني دورت كتير قوي عليه
ميرسي علي تعبك


----------



## ramzi085 (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

لو سمحنم بدي ترنيمة افرح يسوع حررني


----------



## Marine (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

هلو شباب شونكم اليوم؟؟
محتاج ترتيلة وحيل ظرورية واتمنى الرد 

اسم الترتيلة 

اليوم كنت راكعا


----------



## cobcob (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



انسطاسيا قال:


> بعد اذنك انا محتاجه شريط  بندق في الطاحونه ضروري قوي
> انهارده او بكره بالكتير لان عندي حفله ومحتاجه ترنيمه منها ضروري جدا
> ياريت بجد تلاقيه لاني دورت كتير قوي عليه
> ميرسي علي تعبك



*
شريط "بندق فى الطاحونة"
ايد واحدة1
ترتيلة ايد واحدة
 ايد واحدة2
 ايد واحدة3
رحلة للطاحونة1
ترنيمة اقفل بابك
رحلة للطاحونة2
حكاية البابا كيرلس
ترنيمة اقفل بابك


http://www.4shared.com/dir/5578731/301915b8/__sharing.html*​


----------



## Coptic Princess (4 فبراير 2008)

*Re: رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



egiziano2010 قال:


> أنا عندى طلبك..بس معرفش أحملها أزاى..لو عايز أدينى أيميلك و أبعتهالك عليه:lightbulb:


 
salam el masee7 egizino..ana kaman kont 3awza el tarnima law te2dar..el E-mail beta3y coptic_princess********.com aw enta momken tenazelha 3alas hared website zay www.rapidshare.com  ..el rab yaso3 yebarek 7ayatak we khed****k dayman


----------



## mero zizo (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى قوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى يا gina بجد ربنا يخليكىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## جومان (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن اطلب طلب واحد  ممكن انا عايز ترنيمة مالى غيرك ممكن بس تكون كملة ممكن


----------



## جومان (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن ترنيمة مالى غيرك​


----------



## elven (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شكرا جزيلا يا ginajoojoo على تلبيك طلبي والرب يحفظك دائمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ربنا موجود44 (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

محتاج ترانيم شريط أيمن كفروني الجديد دايس علي عسلك


----------



## meroo_n70 (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا بجد محتاجة ترنيمة نونو ضرورى جدا وبسرعة بعد ازنكم حد يبعتهالى بسرعة


----------



## جومان (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن ترنيمة مالى غيرك ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



جومان قال:


> ممكن اطلب طلب واحد  ممكن انا عايز ترنيمة مالى غيرك ممكن بس تكون كملة ممكن



سلام ونعمة جومان
طبعا ممكن تطلب اللى انت عايزه وبنعمة ربنا تلاقى تلبية لطلبك
دا   فيديو لترنيمة مالى غيرك 
وجارى رفعها اوديو​


----------



## ginajoojoo (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



ربنا موجود44 قال:


> محتاج ترانيم شريط أيمن كفروني الجديد دايس علي عسلك



البوم دايس على عسلك.. كامل mp3 ​


----------



## gogo_xx (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شكرا جزيلا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## ginajoojoo (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



meroo_n70 قال:


> انا بجد محتاجة ترنيمة نونو ضرورى جدا وبسرعة بعد ازنكم حد يبعتهالى بسرعة



ترنيمة نونو متشال فى عيونه ..كاملة .. mp3 ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



cobcob قال:


> *
> شريط "بندق فى الطاحونة"
> ايد واحدة1
> ترتيلة ايد واحدة
> ...



ميرسى يا ماريان على الشريط ..انا دورت عليه كتيير 
ربنا يبارك تعبك ويعوضك خي​ر


----------



## جومان (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

مرسى اوى بس انا كنت ع​ايزة عادية مش فديو كلب


----------



## جومان (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

فيديو كليب​


----------



## ginajoojoo (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



جومان قال:


> مرسى اوى بس انا كنت عايزة عادية مش فديو كلب



ترنيمة مالى غيرك للمرنم سركيس ..اوديو mp3
اسفة على التأخير ...سلام ونعمة​


----------



## انسطاسيا. (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ميرسي قوي قوي ليكي وعلي تعبك
فعلا انا دورت كتير جدا اشكرك جدا
ممكن طلب تاني  ويارب بردو تلاقيه
انا عاوزه شريط  بندق علي جبل المقطم
او بندق في جبل المقطم


----------



## sandrina (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يا جماعة انا عايزة ترنيمتين موجودين فى شريط اسمه املك حياتى
هما*اوعى نفسى تضعفى و ام النور يا عدرا يا نبع الحنان*
هو الشريط قديم بس انا مش عارفة مين اللى بيرنم بس محتاجة الترانيم ديه ضرورى


----------



## جومان (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

مرسى اوى يا مان الف شكرا والرب يكون معاكم​


----------



## marven100 (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا بحب ترانيم بولس ملاك 
بزات بتاعت شرايط البابا كيرلس
اريد اخر شرايط للبابا كيرلس 
للمرنم بولس ملاك


----------



## cobcob (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



انسطاسيا. قال:


> ميرسي قوي قوي ليكي وعلي تعبك
> فعلا انا دورت كتير جدا اشكرك جدا
> ممكن طلب تاني  ويارب بردو تلاقيه
> انا عاوزه شريط  بندق علي جبل المقطم
> او بندق في جبل المقطم



*شريط "بندق فى جبل المقطم"

 حدوتة برطمان الملبس1
 لو بتحب نفسك
 حدوتة برطمان الملبس2
 حدوتة جبل المقطم1
 لما نحب يسوع
 حدوتة جبل المقطم2


http://http://www.4shared.com/dir/5606630/92b79694/___.html*​


----------



## كوك (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

نفسى فى ترنيمت جوه  طحونه


----------



## ginajoojoo (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



marven100 قال:


> انا بحب ترانيم بولس ملاك
> بزات بتاعت شرايط البابا كيرلس
> اريد اخر شرايط للبابا كيرلس
> للمرنم بولس ملاك



انا مش عارفة اخر شريط بولس ملاك للبابا كيرلس اسمه ايه انا اعرف 10 شرايط هم كالأتى
كلمــــــة حب & البابـا فى قلبــى & البابا فى بيتنا &  قدوة حياتنــــــا & القلب الطيب & نغمات البابــــــا & اب حنــــــــــون & جوة الطاحونة & دايما سهران & حكايات البابا
كل دول عن البابا كيرلس شوف بقى انت عايز انهى شريط وانا اجيبهولك​


----------



## ginajoojoo (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



كوك قال:


> نفسى فى ترنيمت جوه  طحونه



ترنيمة جوة الطاحونة ​


----------



## mar215 (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

لو سمحت محتاجه ترنيمه (وحكايته انه حب يهرب) ببتكلم عن يونان او اى ترنيمه تانيه جديده عن يونان ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## cobcob (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



mar215 قال:


> لو سمحت محتاجه ترنيمه (وحكايته انه حب يهرب) ببتكلم عن يونان او اى ترنيمه تانيه جديده عن يونان ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم




*الترنيمة دى قدييييييمة أوى 
هى موجودة عندى فى شريط كاسيت
بس مافتكرش انها موجودة على النت 
الترنيمة اللى موجودة عندى عن يونان هى (انا الحوت)
بس هاحاول برضه اجيبلك الترنيمة اللى انت عاوزها*​


----------



## mar215 (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



cobcob قال:


> *الترنيمة دى قدييييييمة أوى
> هى موجودة عندى فى شريط كاسيت
> بس مافتكرش انها موجودة على النت
> الترنيمة اللى موجودة عندى عن يونان هى (انا الحوت)
> بس هاحاول برضه اجيبلك الترنيمة اللى انت عاوزها*​


 
يارررررررررررررررررررررررريت انا عارفه انى هاتعبك بس ربنا يعوض تعبك ده


----------



## ginajoojoo (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



mar215 قال:


> لو سمحت محتاجه ترنيمه (وحكايته انه حب يهرب) ببتكلم عن يونان او اى ترنيمه تانيه جديده عن يونان ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم



انا للاسف ملقتش الترنيمة دى خالص
بس فى ترنيمة اسمع صراخى ياسيدى  كلماتها مناسبة جدا عن يونان

ودى ترنيمة انا الحوت ​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*ارجوكم بليزززززززز محتاج ترنيم 
زينة نعوم 
ده شريط اسمه لالئ الحب
موجود فى http://mp3-tranem.net/tranem/songs.aspx?albid=34
البشريط مش حلوى الشريط فوق الروعة  بجددددددددددددددددد
ارجوكم ساعدونى لفت عليه على النت ومش لقيه لو حد عنده يقول او يبعتلى رسالة ليه ارجوكم 
وربنا يبارك حياتكم *​


----------



## wezawe (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا متشكر على الترانيم الجميلة اوى دى


----------



## m_90n (14 فبراير 2008)

*لو سمحتم يا جماعة بليززززززززز*

عايز شريط مفدي موسي 13 مهاجر كطير السما ضروري:2::2::2::2:


----------



## sandrina (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يا جماعة انا عايزة ترنيمتين موجودين فى شريط اسمه املك حياتى
هما اوعى نفسى تضعفى و ام النور يا عدرا يا نبع الحنان
هو الشريط قديم بس انا مش عارفة مين اللى بيرنم 
بس محتاجة الترانيم ديه ضرورى فى الخدمة


----------



## m_90n (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

عايز شريط مفدي موسي 13 مهاجر كطير السما :beee:ضروري


----------



## hshshshs (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

لو سمحت انا محتاج ترنيمة اسمها 






































































لو سمحت انا محتاج ترنيمة اسمها يا رمال الصحراء 
وربنا يعوض تعبك




0


----------



## hshshshs (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

لو سمحت انا محتاج ترنيمة اسمها يا رمال الصحراء 
وربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## elven (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يا جماعة واحد يدبرلي   البوم الجديد  Stronghold's Band " صوتك يا يسوع
ويسوع يبارككم


----------



## elven (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

بليييييييييييز يا جماعة واحد يدبرلي البوم الجديد Stronghold's Band " صوتك يا يسوع
ويسوع يبارككم


----------



## elven (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*بليييييييييييز يا جماعة واحد يدبرلي البوم الجديد Stronghold's Band " صوتك يا يسوع
ويسوع يبارككم *


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*



ارجوكم بليزززززززز محتاج ترنيم 
زينة نعوم 
ده شريط اسمه لالئ الحب
موجود فى http://mp3-tranem.net/tranem/songs.aspx?albid=34
البشريط مش حلوى الشريط فوق الروعة بجددددددددددددددددد
ارجوكم ساعدونى لفت عليه على النت ومش لقيه لو حد عنده يقول او يبعتلى رسالة ليه ارجوكم 
وربنا يبارك حياتكم 

أنقر للتوسيع...

اللينك بتاع الموقع فيه داونلود 
انا مش عارف انت عاوز ايه بالظبط​*​​​


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*




> يا جماعة انا عايزة ترنيمتين موجودين فى شريط اسمه املك حياتى
> هما اوعى نفسى تضعفى و ام النور يا عدرا يا نبع الحنان
> هو الشريط قديم بس انا مش عارفة مين اللى بيرنم
> بس محتاجة الترانيم ديه ضرورى فى الخدمة


اوعى يا نفسى 
جارى البحث عن الترنيمة التانيه​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*



اللينك بتاع الموقع فيه داونلود 

 انا مش عارف انت عاوز ايه بالظبط​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ايوه بس ده جزء صغي من الترنيم وليست الترنيم كامله 
*​


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ياريت ترنيمة

مثل التائه في الصحراء ...... يبحث عن قطرات الماء


----------



## sarah_adel (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن ترنيمة نوح لفريق قلب داود وشكرا


----------



## ginajoojoo (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



sarah_adel قال:


> ممكن ترنيمة نوح لفريق قلب داود وشكرا



ترنيمة نوح من قناة ctv 
واهلا بيك معانا فى المنتدى​


----------



## ginajoojoo (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> ياريت ترنيمة
> 
> مثل التائه في الصحراء ...... يبحث عن قطرات الماء



سورى يا ام دانيال ملقتش الترنيمة دى
يمكن حد من باقى اخواتنا يقدر يجيبها​


----------



## zizo_a_86 (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يا ريت يا جماعة ترنيمة انت سميت بشر وبقيت زى ملايكة السما 
الترنيمة دى اللى بتيجى على ctv ياريت الاقثيها عندكم و يا ريت تكون هى نفسها اللى على قناة ctv


----------



## zizo_a_86 (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يا ريت يا جماعة ترنيمة انت سميت بشر وبقيت زى ملايكة السما 
الترنيمة دى اللى بتيجى على ctv ياريت الاقثيها عندكم و يا ريت تكون هى نفسها اللى على قناة ctv 

,و ترنيمة كنيستى ارجو لكى لنوا بولس برده اللى بتيجى على قناة ctv


----------



## soheir (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن شريط لكورال قلب داود    وياريت شريط تاني اسمة شافعتك ياملاك ميخائيل  لكورال كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل منيا القمح    وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## mariofoxman (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا محتاج شريط اسمه أعظم شريك معايا 
للمرنم مينا جميل 
وشريط اخر اسمه انت محبوب جدا
للمرنم مينا جميل:smi420:


----------



## sarah_adel (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

:new5:
شكرا جدا على ترنيمة نوح


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



ginajoojoo قال:


> سورى يا ام دانيال ملقتش الترنيمة دى​
> 
> يمكن حد من باقى اخواتنا يقدر يجيبها​





شكرا حبيبتي على تعبك .. يسوع يباركك عيوني


:Love_Letter_Open:  :smil7:


----------



## ginajoojoo (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



zizo_a_86 قال:


> يا ريت يا جماعة ترنيمة انت سميت بشر وبقيت زى ملايكة السما
> الترنيمة دى اللى بتيجى على ctv ياريت الاقثيها عندكم و يا ريت تكون هى نفسها اللى على قناة ctv



الترنيمة دى اسمها انبا انطونيوس فيك اسرار
ده  لينك التحميل   بس دى من قناة اغابى مش ctv معرفش تفرق ولا لا
واللينك ده فيه كلمات الترنيمة وباقى الشريط
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6416
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



zizo_a_86 قال:


> يا ريت يا جماعة ترنيمة انت سميت بشر وبقيت زى ملايكة السما
> الترنيمة دى اللى بتيجى على ctv ياريت الاقثيها عندكم و يا ريت تكون هى نفسها اللى على قناة ctv
> 
> ,و ترنيمة كنيستى ارجو لكى لنوا بولس برده اللى بتيجى على قناة ctv



ودى ترنيمة كنيستى ارجو لكى  من قناة ctv 
منقول​


----------



## ginajoojoo (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



soheir قال:


> ممكن شريط لكورال قلب داود    وياريت شريط تاني اسمة شافعتك ياملاك ميخائيل  لكورال كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل منيا القمح    وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك



شريط حضن ايديك لفريق قلب داود 

شريط شفاعتك يا ملاك ميخائيل 
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



mariofoxman قال:


> انا محتاج شريط اسمه أعظم شريك معايا
> للمرنم مينا جميل
> وشريط اخر اسمه انت محبوب جدا
> للمرنم مينا جميل:smi420:



هاتلاقى فى الموضوع ده يا ماريو الشريطين اللى انت عايزهم
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40932
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



sarah_adel قال:


> :new5:
> شكرا جدا على ترنيمة نوح



العفو يا قمر 
وده كمان الكليب بتاعها 
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## zizo_a_86 (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



ginajoojoo قال:


> ودى ترنيمة كنيستى ارجو لكى  من قناة ctv
> منقول​




اشكرك جدا يا جينا على تعبك بجد مش عارف اقوللك ايه


----------



## john_elabd (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*في ترنيمة أسمها " فين المعنى في حياتي " بس للأسف ماعرفش مين بيرانيمها أتمنى لو في حد يعرفها يقولي هي موجودة فين أو يبقي عمل جميل فيا ويجبها أبقى فعلا مشكور جدا ربنا معاكم.
                                                                                                                              john _ elabd*


----------



## ginajoojoo (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



john_elabd قال:


> *في ترنيمة أسمها " فين المعنى في حياتي " بس للأسف ماعرفش مين بيرانيمها أتمنى لو في حد يعرفها يقولي هي موجودة فين أو يبقي عمل جميل فيا ويجبها أبقى فعلا مشكور جدا ربنا معاكم.
> john _ elabd*



ترنيمة فين المعنى فى حياتى - فريق الرسالة - اوديو 

ترنيمة فين المعنى فى حياتى - فيديو 
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

هنا الشريط كله اسمه كلام بمعانى  - فريق الرسالة ​


----------



## john_elabd (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شكرا خالص وربنا يباركك ودايما يارب للأمام، ودايما مع اللي بيحبك أكتر من كل الناس يسوع.
أخوك جون


----------



## hshshshs (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

لو سمحت انا محتاج ترنيمة اسمها يا رمال الصحراء 
وربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## kimo2009 (20 فبراير 2008)

*محتاجها بسرعة*

محتاج ترنيمة اسمها " أمى الغالية "
من شريط لمجموعة بولس ملاك+ساتر +سامح......
مستنى الردود 
شكرا لتعب محبتكم


----------



## enta_elahy (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



oesi_no قال:


> انزل الترنيمة الاول وهبقا ارد عليكى
> سلام ونعمه




ياما شعرت بإنى وحيد وإن خلاصى مناله بعيد
سمع الفادى انينى فيا ( ............................ )


أدي الجزء اللي انتي عايزاه
سمع الفادي أنيني فيّ خبي علي فتيلتي المطفية[/COLOR]
و ربنا يباركك ويستخدمك


----------



## shico2000 (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

الللينك الخاص بشريط لمسني و قواني لا يعمل ارجو التدخل 
شكرا علي تعبكم


----------



## mena2020 (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

عايز اسمع ترنيمة  يا خالق الاكوان


----------



## ginajoojoo (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



hshshshs قال:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> لو سمحت انا محتاج ترنيمة اسمها يا رمال الصحراء
> وربنا يعوض تعبك



ترنيمة رمال الصحراء 
من شريط اسمه صورة لكنيسة القديسة دميانة 

وهنا الشريط كله 
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: محتاجها بسرعة*



kimo2009 قال:


> محتاج ترنيمة اسمها " أمى الغالية "
> من شريط لمجموعة بولس ملاك+ساتر +سامح......
> مستنى الردود
> شكرا لتعب محبتكم



طب معلش يا كيمو ممكن تقولى اسم الشريط اي​ه


----------



## ginajoojoo (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



shico2000 قال:


> الللينك الخاص بشريط لمسني و قواني لا يعمل ارجو التدخل
> شكرا علي تعبكم



ده لينك الشريط
http://rapidshare.com/files/21207138...y_we_awany.rar
وده password
www.troplizm.com

وده لينك الموضوع اللى فيه الشريط
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18485&page=2

هاتلاقى باور بوينت لكل ترانيم الشريط
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## cobcob (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



ginajoojoo قال:


> ترنيمة رمال الصحراء
> من شريط اسمه صورة لكنيسة القديسة دميانة
> 
> وهنا الشريط كله
> سلام ونعمة​




*ايه التهريج ده يا جينا ؟
كانت فين الترنيمة دى من زمان؟
:smil12:*​


----------



## ginajoojoo (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



cobcob قال:


> *ايه التهريج ده يا جينا ؟
> كانت فين الترنيمة دى من زمان؟
> :smil12:*​



سورى يا قمر ماكنتش اعرف انك عايزاها​


----------



## cobcob (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



mena2020 قال:


> عايز اسمع ترنيمة  يا خالق الاكوان



*

الترنيمة موجودة على النتدى
فى موضوع ترانيم فريق البيتر لايف
فى شريط "بشاير فرح"

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32645*​


----------



## ginajoojoo (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



mena2020 قال:


> عايز اسمع ترنيمة  يا خالق الاكوان



كلمات الترنيمة 


    ترنيمة يا خالق الأكوان

    1-يا خالق الأكوان والناس بنسمة فيها  حياة

      كلّ الخليـقَة  والأجناس هاتسبّح اسم الله
    القرار-(هللويا هللويا هللويا لاسم  يسوع)*3   

    2-المن النازل م  السـما   ومشبع  الجـياع

       ايدك تشبعنا بالرضا وتخـفف  الأوجاع

    3-أبرع جمال من كل الناس وبالنعمة ملـيان
       واللي ينظر لك يستنير ومش بيكون خجلاَن

    4-حنان ورحيم وطويل الروح وعاضد الساقطين

       شافي منكسري القلوب  ومقوم المنحنين

لتحميل الترنيمة بصوت فريق الحياة الافضل من شريط بشاير فرح 

لتحميل الترنيمة بصوت اخر 

سلام ونعمة​


----------



## soheir (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شكرا ليكي كتير علي الشريط حضن ايدك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك  بس في طلب انا عاوزة الشريط الاول لكورال الملاك ميخائيل كفر سمري منيا القمح  دة الشريط الثاني ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## bisho2010 (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

عايز الترنيمة الي علي موسيقة تايتنيك


----------



## kimo2009 (21 فبراير 2008)

*اسم الشريط*

الشريط اسمه " ست العذارى "
لبولس ملاك + ساتر +رومانى رءوف....
الترنيمة اسمها أمى الغالية
مستنى الرد بسرعة


----------



## ginajoojoo (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



soheir قال:


> شكرا ليكي كتير علي الشريط حضن ايدك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك  بس في طلب انا عاوزة الشريط الاول لكورال الملاك ميخائيل كفر سمري منيا القمح  دة الشريط الثاني ربنا يبارك حياتك



سورى يا سهير مالقتش الشريط ده خالص ..باذن ربنا لو لاقيت اى ترانيم للفريق هارفعها على طول​


----------



## ginajoojoo (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



bisho2010 قال:


> عايز الترنيمة الي علي موسيقة تايتنيك



ترنيمة اكاليل 

وهنا الشريط كاااامل- ايقونه جميلة ​


----------



## امير المصرى (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا محتاج شريط نورت المناهرة للشماس بولس ملاك


----------



## soheir (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ميرسي ليكي تعبتك معايا ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## minaneo (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يا جماعة انا عاوز ترنيمة اسمها( انا الذى) هى بتقول:
انا الذى احزنت قلبك  انا الذى طعنت جنبك 
انا الذى بصقت فى وجهك  ولطمت خدك وعلى الصليب يا سيدى سمرتك
يعنى دا جزء منها الى يلايقيها يا ريت يبعتهالى على الايميل بتاعى وهو 
neo_9m******.com
ربنا يبارك بجد الى هيرف يجيب الترنيمة دى انا مش لاقيها على النت خالص


----------



## minaneo (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

دى ايميلى تانى عشان لقيتة مش مكتوب كويس
neo_9m******.com


----------



## minaneo (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ايميلى على ياهووة يا جماعة عشان الموقع مش راضى يكتبة


----------



## kimo2009 (23 فبراير 2008)

*gina*

انت مردتيش على ليه 
الشريط موجود ولا لآ
ياريت حد يرد على
الشريط اسمة " ست العذارى " لبولس ملاك+ساتر + رومانى رءوف ......
الترنيمة اسمها أمى الغالية


----------



## minaneo (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يا جماعة محدش رد عليا يعنى فى ترنيمة انا الذى


----------



## ginajoojoo (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



امير المصرى قال:


> انا محتاج شريط نورت المناهرة للشماس بولس ملاك



سورى يا امير ملقتش شريط بالاسم ده لبولس ملاك بس فى شرايط باسامى مختلفة لبولس عن ابونا عبد المسيح هادور عليها واجيبهالك



minaneo قال:


> يا جماعة انا عاوز ترنيمة اسمها( انا الذى) هى بتقول:
> انا الذى احزنت قلبك  انا الذى طعنت جنبك
> انا الذى بصقت فى وجهك  ولطمت خدك وعلى الصليب يا سيدى سمرتك
> يعنى دا جزء منها الى يلايقيها يا ريت يبعتهالى على الايميل بتاعى وهو
> ...



سورى يا مينا انا كمان دورت على ترنيمة بالكلمات اللى انت كاتبها دى ملقتش 



kimo2009 قال:


> انت مردتيش على ليه
> الشريط موجود ولا لآ
> ياريت حد يرد على
> الشريط اسمة " ست العذارى " لبولس ملاك+ساتر + رومانى رءوف ......
> الترنيمة اسمها أمى الغالية



معلش يا كيمو لو اتأخرت عليك بس جايز الشريط ده جديد انا ملقتوش خالص ولا لقيت الترنيمة ..اسفة جدا​


----------



## ginajoojoo (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



امير المصرى قال:


> انا محتاج شريط نورت المناهرة للشماس بولس ملاك



دول يا امير شرايط ابونا عبد المسيح اللى انا لاقيتها

شريط المناهرى 2
وجه اول 
وجه تانى 

شريط حكايات المناهرى 
وجه اول 
وجه تانى 
​


----------



## elkenzyase (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

لو ممكن اي ترانيم بصوت ابي الحبيب مكاري يونان 
او وعظات 
اكون شاكر جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## ginajoojoo (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



elkenzyase قال:


> لو ممكن اي ترانيم بصوت ابي الحبيب مكاري يونان
> او وعظات
> اكون شاكر جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم



ده موقع ابونا المحبوب مكارى يونان عليه ترانيم وتأملات بصوته ووعظات وتفاسير مسموعة لسنة 2004 &2005 & 2006
http://www.father-makary.net/hymens.html
يارب اكون افدتك..سلام ونعمة​


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يسوع يا طفل بيت لحم

انت الذين بالمسيح اعتمدتم

و تسلمون مقدما


----------



## nadooz25 (24 فبراير 2008)

*طلب ترنيمة هل جلست يا صديقي*

ترنيمة هل جلست يا صديقى لفريق الحان الرجاء
من شريط يشدو لسانى
لو حد عندو الترنيمة او الشريط شكرا للرد


----------



## in_god_i_trust (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

من فضلكم انا عايز ترنيمه ل better life بس مش عارف اسمها بس كلماتها بتبدا ب
((عارفين اللي عمل شمس و قمر و كل الدنيا))
القرار
((اقدر اقولوا ابويا اقدر اقولوا حبيبي اقدر اقولوا الهي))
يا ريت حد يقولي اسمها او اللينك بتاعها


----------



## cuteledia (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا نفسي في طلب صغير.. 
عايزة ترنيمة اوعي تفكر وترنيمة عمري مادقت سعادة
وربنا يكلل تعبكم بالنعمة....يسوع يباركم


----------



## ginajoojoo (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> يسوع يا طفل بيت لحم
> 
> انت الذين بالمسيح اعتمدتم
> 
> و تسلمون مقدما



اتفضلى ياعيونى انتى 
ترنيمة يسوع ياطفل بيت لحم - كورال ام النور ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلب ترنيمة هل جلست يا صديقي*



nadooz25 قال:


> ترنيمة هل جلست يا صديقى لفريق الحان الرجاء
> من شريط يشدو لسانى
> لو حد عندو الترنيمة او الشريط شكرا للرد



ترنيمة هل جلست يا صديقى -منش ريط يشدو لسانى -فريق الحان الرجاء 
وقريب جدا باذن المسيح الشريط كله هايترفع على المنتدى ..سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



cuteledia قال:


> انا نفسي في طلب صغير..
> عايزة ترنيمة اوعي تفكر وترنيمة عمري مادقت سعادة
> وربنا يكلل تعبكم بالنعمة....يسوع يباركم



سلام ونعمة ليديا 
ترنيمة اوعى تفكر انى نسيتك بصوت جورج منز 
ترنيمة اوعى تفكر انى نسيتك بصوت فاديا بزى 
ترنيمة عمرى مادقت سعادة فى قلبى ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



in_god_i_trust قال:


> من فضلكم انا عايز ترنيمه ل better life بس مش عارف اسمها بس كلماتها بتبدا ب
> ((عارفين اللي عمل شمس و قمر و كل الدنيا))
> القرار
> ((اقدر اقولوا ابويا اقدر اقولوا حبيبي اقدر اقولوا الهي))
> يا ريت حد يقولي اسمها او اللينك بتاعها



امممممممممم  للاسف مالقتهاش ..هسأل متخصصة ترانيم فريق الحياة الافضل وارجعلك​


----------



## cuteledia (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

مش عارفة اشكرك ازاي
بس انا متشكرة اوي يا احلي جينا في المنتدي
ربنا معاكي ويكلل محبتك بالنجاح دايما....يسوع يباركك


----------



## ginajoojoo (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



cuteledia قال:


> مش عارفة اشكرك ازاي
> بس انا متشكرة اوي يا احلي جينا في المنتدي
> ربنا معاكي ويكلل محبتك بالنجاح دايما....يسوع يباركك



العفو ياقمر ومافيش داعى للشكر ابدا ..انتى تؤمرى :smil12:
وميرسى على دعوتك الجميلة​


----------



## hokka_2020 (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

رجاااااااااااااااء محبـــــــــــــــــة
انا نفسى جدا ف ترنيمة اسمها (يانبع الحنان)
وجزء منها بيقول
يانبع الحنان  &  ياملكة فوق كل ملوك الارض
اسقينا السلام  &  واوهبى ولا دك معنى الفرح
ياريت بجد نفسى فيها اوى خالص موت
واكون شاكرلكم جميعا​


----------



## ginajoojoo (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



hokka_2020 قال:


> رجاااااااااااااااء محبـــــــــــــــــة
> انا نفسى جدا ف ترنيمة اسمها (يانبع الحنان)
> وجزء منها بيقول
> يانبع الحنان  &  ياملكة فوق كل ملوك الارض
> ...



ترنيمة يانبع الحنان 
انتى تؤمرى يا هوكة المنتدى ياعسل انتى​


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

تسلميـــــــــــــــــــــن حياتي

بس شو ما لقيتي ( انتم الذين بالمسيح اعتمدتم ) ؟

طب اذا عندكياها ياريت حبي 

و كمان ( امام كأسك ) 

مشكورة مقدما عيوني انتي :smil12:


----------



## مرفت خليل (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا محتاجة ضرورى ترنيمة مفدى موسى الاعداء حوالية  والرب يعوضكم      مرفت خليل


----------



## hokka_2020 (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



ginajoojoo قال:


> ترنيمة يانبع الحنان
> انتى تؤمرى يا هوكة المنتدى ياعسل انتى​



ميرسى يا حبيبتى ربنا يخليكى ليا و للمنتدى ياقمر انتى​


----------



## ginajoojoo (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> تسلميـــــــــــــــــــــن حياتي
> 
> بس شو ما لقيتي ( انتم الذين بالمسيح اعتمدتم ) ؟
> 
> ...



ترنيمة امام كأسك - فريق الاغابى 

انتم اللذين بالمسيح اعتمدتم ​


----------



## hokka_2020 (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



john_elabd قال:


> *في ترنيمة أسمها " فين المعنى في حياتي " بس للأسف ماعرفش مين بيرانيمها أتمنى لو في حد يعرفها يقولي هي موجودة فين أو يبقي عمل جميل فيا ويجبها أبقى فعلا مشكور جدا ربنا معاكم.
> john _ elabd*



جون لو انت تقصد ترنيمة فين المعنى اللى بيقولها ولد وبنت اللى هى للمرنم امجد فوزى وسارة معروف  
ده اللينك           http://www.4shared.com/file/37938798/659f9d11/___.html?dirPwdVerified=413efe2a
وده اللينك بتاع الشريط       http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40666​


----------



## موريس سمير (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام المسيح معاكم جميعا
انا عندى طلب شريط ترانيم بس مش لاقية خالص اتمنى ان حد يقدر يساعدنى
الشريط اسمة "كيف انسى" بتاع فريق ام النور بكنيسة السيدة العذراء بالدقى "الشريط الثالث" هو قديم شوية بس جميل جدا و فقدت الامل انى الاقية خالص شكرا لتعب محبتكم
سلام المسيح معاكم


----------



## crocodil_1000 (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام ونعمة
من فضلك عايز ترنيمة لما اكون تعبان اروح لمين غيرك لفريق الحياة الافضل


----------



## sandrina (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



oesi_no قال:


> اوعى يا نفسى
> جارى البحث عن الترنيمة التانيه​



ميرسى اوى اوى على الترنيمة
متعرفوش كنت محتاجاها قد ايه:big35:
بس يا ريت لو تقدر تجيب الترنيمة الثانية كمان
:sami73:ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## يوستيكا (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام الرب معكي ممكن لو سمحتي انا عندي طلب انا نفسي انزل شريط ساكت ليه لمرنيمة هايدي منتصر  شكرااااااا لتعب محبتك


----------



## ginajoojoo (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



crocodil_1000 قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> من فضلك عايز ترنيمة لما اكون تعبان اروح لمين غيرك لفريق الحياة الافضل



لما اكون تعبان - بصوت ابونا يوسف اسعد 
لما اكون تعبان - صوت اخر 
لما اكون تعبان - فيديو - بصوت فريق الحياة الافضل 

سلام ونعمة​


----------



## كوك (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شكرا  اوى اوى


----------



## hokka_2020 (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يا جماعة انا نفسى اوى ف ترنيمة يسوع وسط البرد
يارررررررررريت 
وبجد اكون شاكرة ليكم جدا 
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم​


----------



## kirofady (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ازيكم  اريد ترنبمه العذراء  للمرنمة هايدي منتصر و شكرا


----------



## basil (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام ونعمة رب المجد عليكم جميعا 

انا اريد ترنيمة تعرض على قناة ctv اسمها "ياام النور" وياريت تكون كليب كمان عاوز 
الترانيم التى تعرض على نفس القناة لكورال ام النور بكندا وايضا ياريت تبقى فيديو


----------



## sallyf (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

هو محدش سمع الترنيمه دي قبل كده انا محتاجاها ضروري هي بتقول " اريد ان اضع راسي علي صدرك الحاني اريد ان انسي نفسي و كل الاماني "ياريت تهتموا شويه


----------



## crocodil_1000 (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

الف الف شكر على الترنيمة الجميلة دى


----------



## crocodil_1000 (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

من فضلك عايز شريط ترانيم رومانى رؤوف بالاحضان الابوية اللى من غير موسيقى 
ايوة موجود على الموقع بس الروابط مش شغالة خالص


----------



## kirofady (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

http://rapidshare.com/files/95503974/ya_adra_ya_omy.mp3.html
التربيمة دي حلوة جدا جدا بس للاسف انا عندي غير كاملة فياريت اللي عنده كاملة ينزلها 
و هي اسمها يا غذراء يا امي و شكرا


----------



## nrvan77 (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

 ارجوكم اي حد عنده شريط كوكب لامع ياريت يارفعوا هو من كورال مارجرجس ارض الجنينه ياريت​
 وده الايميل بتاعي 
​


----------



## ginajoojoo (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



hokka_2020 قال:


> يا جماعة انا نفسى اوى ف ترنيمة يسوع وسط البرد
> يارررررررررريت
> وبجد اكون شاكرة ليكم جدا
> وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم​



 ترنيمة يسوع وسط البرد 
انت تؤمر يا جميل ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



basil قال:


> سلام ونعمة رب المجد عليكم جميعا
> 
> انا اريد ترنيمة تعرض على قناة ctv اسمها "ياام النور" وياريت تكون كليب كمان عاوز
> الترانيم التى تعرض على نفس القناة لكورال ام النور بكندا وايضا ياريت تبقى فيديو



انا ملقتش يا باسل ترنيمة يا ام النور
لكن دول كليبات لقيتهم لفريق ام النور ولو لاقيت حاجة تانية هاجيبهالك
ترنيمة يسوع بيدور عليا -حفلة فى كندا 
ترنيمة دنست قلبى - فيديو من قناة ctv
ترنيمة علشانى جيت - فيديو من قناة ctv

سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



sallyf قال:


> هو محدش سمع الترنيمه دي قبل كده انا محتاجاها ضروري هي بتقول " اريد ان اضع راسي علي صدرك الحاني اريد ان انسي نفسي و كل الاماني "ياريت تهتموا شويه



للاسف ياسالى انا دورت عليها قبل كده ودلوقت وبردو مالقتهاش
لو ممكن تقوليلى مين بيرنم او فى شريط ايه​


----------



## ginajoojoo (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



crocodil_1000 قال:


> من فضلك عايز شريط ترانيم رومانى رؤوف بالاحضان الابوية اللى من غير موسيقى
> ايوة موجود على الموقع بس الروابط مش شغالة خالص



شريط بالاحضان الابوية مع عزف بيانو منفرد - رومانى رؤوف ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



nrvan77 قال:


> ارجوكم اي حد عنده شريط كوكب لامع ياريت يارفعوا هو من كورال مارجرجس ارض الجنينه ياريت​
> وده الايميل بتاعي
> ​



اهلا بيك معانا يا عماد فى منتدى الكنيسة ..بس لو سمحت ممنوع وضع الايميلات

وده شريط كوكب لامع "منقول"

مقدمة 
كورال مارجرجس 
من غير مااشوفك 
كوكب لامع 
امى ياعدرا 
ذكرى جميلة 
نعمة جديدة 
مشيت هنا وهناك 
احكيلنا يا مارجرجس 
مرة خرجت ادور 
روحك يايسوع 
نفسى نتجمع سوا 
لحن 
الختام 
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## hokka_2020 (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



ginajoojoo قال:


> ترنيمة يسوع وسط البرد
> انت تؤمر يا جميل ​



ميرسى يا قمر
ربنا يخليكى لية​


----------



## sallyf (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

بصراحه يا جينا انا مش عارفه مين اللي بترنمها بس نفسي فيها


----------



## crocodil_1000 (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا بجد مش عارف اشكرك ازاى 
الف الف الف الف شكر


----------



## in_god_i_trust (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يا جماعة من فضلكم
من فضلكم انا عايز ترنيمه ل better life بس مش عارف اسمها بس كلماتها بتبدا ب
((عارفين اللي عمل شمس و قمر و كل الدنيا))
القرار
((اقدر اقولوا ابويا اقدر اقولوا حبيبي اقدر اقولوا الهي))
يا ريت حد يقولي اسمها او اللينك بتاعها


----------



## fifodido (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن البوم وديع الصافي :نيالنا بها القديسين 
وشكرا


----------



## maher fouad (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

لو سمحت عيز ترنمة شفتة علي sat7 kidsوالرب يعو ض تعب محبتكم


----------



## elven (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

كلمات الترنيمة وانت معايايا للمرنمة هايدي منتصر
وانت معايا برمى كل الدنيا ورايا
وأفضل أبص عليك جوايا وأشتاق انى القاك فى حكايه
وانت معايا بارمى العالم كله ورايا
وأفضل أبص عليك جوايا وأشتاق انى القاك فى حكايه

وأشوف حبك مالى الكون مالى حياتى 
ماله نهايه وانت معايا 
وأشوف حبك مالى الكون مالى حياتى 
ماله نهايه وانت معايا 

وانت معايا ألقى سلامك ليا فى آيه 
القى كلامك جاى جوايا زى الشهد ده ليا هنايا 
وانت معايا ألقى سلامك ليا فى آيه 
القى كلامك جاى جوايا زى الشهد ده ليا هنايا 

وسبانى حبك ولقيت نفسى جايه 
لك برضايا وانت معايا 
وسبانى حبك ولقيت نفسى جاية
لك برضاي وانت معاي

وأنت معايا صورتك هى شمس ضيايا 
صورتك ليا هيا سمايا وصليب حبك ليا حمايه 
وأنت معايا صورتك هى شمس ضيايا 
صورتك لي هي سماي وصليب حبك ليا حماية

هو رجايا وعزايا منه رضايا 
انى أكون ابنك ده كفايه 
هو رجاي وعزاي منه رضاي
إنى أكون ابنك ده كفايه 

وانت معايا نسيت وياياك كل أسايا 
شفت الحب اللى ماله نهايه وكان لى نورى وخطايا 
وانت معايا نسيت واياك كل أسايا 
شفت الحب اللى ما له نهايه وكان لى نورى وخطايا 

وبعيش حبك وسط العالم كل صباح 
الاقيك ويايا وانت معايا 
و باعيش حبك وسط العالم كل صباح 
الاقيك وياي وانت معايا


----------



## elven (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يا جماعة ارجوكم شريط صوتك يايسوع ل strong holds


----------



## elven (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يا جماعة ارجوكم شريط صوتك يايسوع ل strong holds


----------



## elven (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يا جماعة ارجوكم شريط صوتك يايسوع ل strong holds


----------



## elven (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

واذا ممكن ترنيمة اللي بتحكي عن روح الله وبيها مقطع يقول فيض فينا الان


----------



## داليا طلعت (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا يا جماعه نفسي اعرف الترنيمه في انهي شريط وميش عرفه اسم الفريق اسمها تن تن بكلامه الحلو وصوتة الهادي بتجي في قناه ctv

وهي ترنيمه لفريق اطقال وهما بيقوله ايضا ترنيمه نونو يا جماعه نفسي اعرف احملها واسم الفريق ارجو الرد سريعا 





0


----------



## accrshf (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

طلب عاجل ارجوكم
بعد اذنكم يا كل الاعضاء

اللى عنده اى مزمور مرنم ياريت يديهولى ... بعد اذنكم
انا حافظ مزمورين فى غاية الروعة - " الساكن فى عون العلى " و " الى متى يارب تنسانى "
وكل واحد منهم له طريقة خاصة وجميلة جدا
فياريت اى حد يكون عنده مزامير ملحنة ومرنمة يبعتهالى

وايضا
اللى عنده اى ترانيم قبطى ياريت بتعتها ... زى طابتريس ام مى ... وطنى الحقيقى


----------



## MarMar2004 (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شريط اسمة حنانك يا امى لفريق يوبال متجاه ضروري


----------



## bisa&simsim (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*ياريت لو حد عنده ترانيم عن الصوم تنفع لمرحله حضانة 
ميرسى لتعب محبتكم*


----------



## magda_hany2000 (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

لو سمحت ترنيمه انا عايزك انت يا صحب القوة
لكن للاسف انا مش عارفه اسم المرنم


----------



## ginajoojoo (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



elven قال:


> يا جماعة ارجوكم شريط صوتك يايسوع ل strong holds


سورى يا elven ملقتش الشريط ده


elven قال:


> واذا ممكن ترنيمة اللي بتحكي عن روح الله وبيها مقطع يقول فيض فينا الان



انا لقيت الكلمات بتاعتها بس
__________
-يا روح الله فيض فينا الآن  يا روح الله فيض طول الزمان
يا روح الله اسكب بغناك يا روح الله شوقي احياك

2-يا نهر الله فيض فيّ الآن
______________
هاحاول تانى اجيبلك الاوديو بتاعها​


----------



## ginajoojoo (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



داليا طلعت قال:


> انا يا جماعه نفسي اعرف الترنيمه في انهي شريط وميش عرفه اسم الفريق اسمها تن تن بكلامه الحلو وصوتة الهادي بتجي في قناه ctv
> 
> وهي ترنيمه لفريق اطقال وهما بيقوله ايضا ترنيمه نونو يا جماعه نفسي اعرف احملها واسم الفريق ارجو الرد سريعا
> 
> ...



ترنيمة نوح "بكلامه الحلو وصوته الهادى 

سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



MarMar2004 قال:


> شريط اسمة حنانك يا امى لفريق يوبال متجاه ضروري



شريط حنانك يا امى 

يارب يكون هو ده اللى تقصديه ..لو مش هو قوليلى​


----------



## ginajoojoo (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



magda_hany2000 قال:


> لو سمحت ترنيمه انا عايزك انت يا صحب القوة
> لكن للاسف انا مش عارفه اسم المرنم



ترنيمة انا عايزك انت ​


----------



## cobcob (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



bisa&simsim قال:


> *ياريت لو حد عنده ترانيم عن الصوم تنفع لمرحله حضانة
> ميرسى لتعب محبتكم*




*فى ترنيمة اسمها "سكة طويلة" فى شريط (كرنفال) على المنتدى فى موضوع ترانيم الأطفال
http://http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25328*​


----------



## magda_hany2000 (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ميرسي اوي على الرد بخصوص ترنيمه انا عاوزك انت
مش عارفه اشكركم ازاي عليها
لكن ممكن ترنيمه تاني
هي بتيجي على فناه الشفاء
على مااتقد انها ترنيمه لبنانيه ومش عارفه اسم المرنمه
اسم الترنيمه عند البئر التقاني سيدي عالما بما يجري في داخلي
هيه في حلقات عن المسيح وسيرة حياته
وشكرا لتعب محبتكم


----------



## cuteledia (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام ونعمة.. ممكن ترنيمة صممت اذناي
وشكرا لتعبكم ومحبتكم..يسوع يباركم


----------



## ginajoojoo (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



magda_hany2000 قال:


> ميرسي اوي على الرد بخصوص ترنيمه انا عاوزك انت
> مش عارفه اشكركم ازاي عليها
> لكن ممكن ترنيمه تاني
> هي بتيجي على فناه الشفاء
> ...



العفو يا ماجدة مفيش داعى للشكر ولا حاجة احنا اخوات
بس ملقتش ترنيمة عند البئر ..ممكن تقوليلى الربنامج بيتزاع امتى وانا اسجلهالك
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



cuteledia قال:


> سلام ونعمة.. ممكن ترنيمة صممت اذناي
> وشكرا لتعبكم ومحبتكم..يسوع يباركم



:new8: اهلا ليديا
دى ترنيمة صممت اذناى - للشماس عادل ماهر 
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## morry86 (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن حد يدينى سايت انزل منه (مش بس اسمع) ترنيمة عمدوووووووووونى لمرنم اسمه سركيس .. بليز لو حد عنده يديهالى .. عايزاها اوى بلييييييييييييييييييييييييز


----------



## fifodido (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*ممكن هالألبوم 
نيالنا بها القديسين
وديع الصافي*​


----------



## ginajoojoo (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



morry86 قال:


> ممكن حد يدينى سايت انزل منه (مش بس اسمع) ترنيمة عمدوووووووووونى لمرنم اسمه سركيس .. بليز لو حد عنده يديهالى .. عايزاها اوى بلييييييييييييييييييييييييز



اتفضلى يا مورى 
ترنيمة عمدونى - سركيس دياربى - من شريط اجمل ايامى 
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



fifodido قال:


> *ممكن هالألبوم
> نيالنا بها القديسين
> وديع الصافي*​



سورى يافيفو بجد ملقتش الشريط ده خالص على النت غير فى موقع لا يتيح الا شراؤه فقط
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## marygirl (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

كل سنة وانتم كلكم طيبين بمناسبة الصيام الكبير
معلش انا محتاجة ضرورى شريط مدائح الصوم الكبير للشماس بولس ملاك 
انا اسفة على تعبكم ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## morry86 (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



ginajoojoo قال:


> اتفضلى يا مورى
> ترنيمة عمدونى - سركيس دياربى - من شريط اجمل ايامى
> سلام ونعمة​




ميرسى اوى اوى .. طلعت روحى علشان الاقيها .. ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك :ab4:


----------



## ginajoojoo (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



marygirl قال:


> كل سنة وانتم كلكم طيبين بمناسبة الصيام الكبير
> معلش انا محتاجة ضرورى شريط مدائح الصوم الكبير للشماس بولس ملاك
> انا اسفة على تعبكم ربنا يعوضكم



اهلا بيكى معانا يا مارى فى المنتدى
واتفضلى شريط مدائح الصوم المقدس للشماس بولس ملاك

وجه اول 
وجه تانى 

منقووول..سلام زنعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



morry86 قال:


> ميرسى اوى اوى .. طلعت روحى علشان الاقيها .. ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك :ab4:



العفو يا مورى انتى تؤمرى ..والف بعد الشر عليكى وعلى روحك :smil12:​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

_*بعد اذن الجميع انا عايزة ترنيمة واتمنى انكوا تجبوهالي هى ترنيمة وسط بحر من الدموع كنت اجثوا في خشوع*_​


----------



## kamal65_65 (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الملاك ميخائيل*

محتاج شريط هايدى منتصر الموجود بها ترنيمة او اسم الشريط وانت معايا وربنا يعوضكم وشكرا


----------



## ginajoojoo (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الملاك ميخائيل*



kamal65_65 قال:


> محتاج شريط هايدى منتصر الموجود بها ترنيمة او اسم الشريط وانت معايا وربنا يعوضكم وشكرا



اهلا بيك معانا يا كمال فى المنتدى
ده  شريط خلينى اعيشلك لهايدى منتصر اللى فيه ترنيمة وانت معايا - الترانيم منفرده 
وده  نفس الشريط فى ملف مضغوط 
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## modevip (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا عايزة ترنيمة هاصلاتى المرنمة فاديا بزى ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## moro2000 (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن اغلس واطلب ألحان القيامه؟
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم:new5:


----------



## ginajoojoo (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



modevip قال:


> انا عايزة ترنيمة هاصلاتى المرنمة فاديا بزى ربنا يعوضكم



ترنيمة ها صلاتى - فاديا بزى-لينك مباشر 
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



moro2000 قال:


> ممكن اغلس واطلب ألحان القيامه؟
> وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم:new5:



صدقينى ياقمر مش ناسياكى..انا بقالى يومين برفع فى الالحان دى بس الملفات كتيير وواخده وقت..باذن يسوع قريب جدا هاتكون على المنتدى
اذكرينى فى صلاتك​


----------



## cuteledia (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ميرسي اوي يا احلي جينا علي اهتمامك ومحبتك
يسوع معاكي ويباركك


----------



## oesi no (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

الحان عيد القيامة 
او 
هنا


----------



## mikoo (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii 4 a7la montada
ana 3aez sherit 3'ali 3alik lmoadmo3a mn almoranmin
w ya ret yb2a bsor3aaaa aweeee
ana 3aref an talbati kter bas m3lish
god bless & be wz u
thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## mikoo (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

صحيح  معلش انا عارف ان انا طمااااااع بس معلش 
انا اللي كنت عايز شريط غالي عليك
بس نسيت اقولكم اني عايز ترنيمة اسمها يا الهي انت تعلم ضعف نفسي كم يكوووووووووووون
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  مقدماااااااااااااااا


----------



## moro2000 (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن أطلب معلش لحن غولغوثا 
عشان بجد بحبه قوى
وربنا يعوضكم
ميرسى كتييييييييييير:new5:


----------



## mikoo (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



moro2000 قال:


> ممكن أطلب معلش لحن غولغوثا
> عشان بجد بحبه قوى
> وربنا يعوضكم
> ميرسى كتييييييييييير:new5:



هو ده لينك لحن غولغثا و حبة الحان من اسبوع الالام
http://st-takla.org/Multimedia/02-Hymns/02-Hymns-09-Holy-Week-Al7an.html


----------



## ginajoojoo (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



oesi_no قال:


> الحان عيد القيامة
> او
> هنا



ميرسى يا جورج على مساعدتك..حقيقى اسعفتنى ووفرتلى وقت كبير
ونشكر ربنا على رجوعك من الاجازة بالسلامة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



mikoo قال:


> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii 4 a7la montada
> ana 3aez sherit 3'ali 3alik lmoadmo3a mn almoranmin
> w ya ret yb2a bsor3aaaa aweeee
> ana 3aref an talbati kter bas m3lish
> ...



اهلا ميكو ..اتفضل ده  شريط غالى عليك - مجموعة من المرنمين - منقوووول 
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

_*من فضلكم عاوزة شريط "ابو قلب طيب" الترانيم اللى موجودة فيه اسمها "يا ابو قلب طيب" و " قلب كبير" و " القلب الطيب" متشكرة جدا. *_​


----------



## ginajoojoo (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



بنت الملك22 قال:


> _*من فضلكم عاوزة شريط "ابو قلب طيب" الترانيم اللى موجودة فيه اسمها "يا ابو قلب طيب" و " قلب كبير" و " القلب الطيب" متشكرة جدا. *_​



بصى يا قمر دول ال 3 ترانيم اللى انتى كتبتيهم ..بس انا مش عارفة باقى ترانيم الشريط
يا ابو قلب طيب 
قلبه كبير 
القلب الطيب 

وده لينك الموضوع هنا فى المنتدى فيه ترانيم كتيير للبابا كيرلس ممكن تلاقى فيه باقى الشريط
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23902
وكل سنة وانتى طيبة​


----------



## mikoo (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شكرااااااااااااا علي شريط غالي عليك
و معلش اخر طلب بجد ان شاء الله مش هتعبكوا اكتر من كده 
انا عايز مراثي ارميا بس بصوت ابونا يوسف اسعد
يا رب حد يلاقيهاااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eternal2 (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*ترنيمة الحب الأبدى لتماف ايرينى mp3
معلش انا عارف انها موجودة من قبل كدة بس الرابط مش شغال 

وشكرا على تعب محبتك*


----------



## ginajoojoo (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



eternal2 قال:


> *ترنيمة الحب الأبدى لتماف ايرينى mp3
> معلش انا عارف انها موجودة من قبل كدة بس الرابط مش شغال
> 
> وشكرا على تعب محبتك*



ترنيمة الحب الابدى-هايدى منتصر-من فيلم تماف ايرينى -mp3

سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



mikoo قال:


> شكرااااااااااااا علي شريط غالي عليك
> و معلش اخر طلب بجد ان شاء الله مش هتعبكوا اكتر من كده
> انا عايز مراثي ارميا بس بصوت ابونا يوسف اسعد
> يا رب حد يلاقيهاااااااااااااااااااااااا



للاسف يا ميكو ..مالقتهاش..بس اوعدك هادور تانى ولو لقيتها هاجيبهالك​


----------



## mikoo (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



ginajoojoo قال:


> للاسف يا ميكو ..مالقتهاش..بس اوعدك هادور تانى ولو لقيتها هاجيبهالك​



شكرا يا جوجو يا اللي انا تاعبها معايا
ربنا يعوضك و يا ريت لو لاقيتيها تجبيهااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا كتييييييييييييييرررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## eternal2 (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا ginajoojoo 
ميرسى خالص بجد
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## sylvy (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

من فضلكم انا بدور على شريط كيف أنسى لفريق أم النور بكنيسة السيدة العذراء بالدقى وشكرا وعلى فكرة هو شريط قديم


----------



## sollytwins (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام ونعمه   انا عايز ترنيمه   انا عايزك انت ياصحب القواتوربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## sollytwins (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام ونعمه عايز  ترنيمه انا عايزك انت يا صحب القوات


----------



## basboosa (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

_ياريت لو حد عنده ترنيمة 
نعيد لك نبتهج بك_​


----------



## meraaa (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

_ شريط لمسنى وقوانى عاوزة احمله لكن مش عارفه
_​


----------



## the^.^one (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

دية ترنيمة( انا عايزك انت) و على فكرة الترنيمة دية حلوة اوى  و دة الرابط:
http://www.4shared.com/file/40395058/1a461015/___b.html?dirPwdVerified=cb672896
have fun :t13:


----------



## the^.^one (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم:ياريت لو حد عنده ترنيمة نعيد لك نبتهج لك*

يا ريت لو نكتب اسم الترنيمة صح علشان انا مش عارف الاقيها اتاكد من الاسم:fun_oops:


----------



## coolmikool (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن شريط " لمسنى و قوانى " عشان الlink اللى موجود مش شغال و انا نفسى فى الشريط ده من زمان و شكرا جدا


----------



## بنت الملك22 (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

_*بعد اذن الجميع انا عايزة ترنيمة واتمنى انكوا تجبوهالي هى ترنيمة وسط بحر من الدموع كنت اجثوا في خشوع*_​


----------



## موره (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا محتاج اسمع شريط غالي عليك ربنا يبركم


----------



## دميانه عيسي (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

:94::94:اهلا ياروك وربنا يعوضك ويعلي فيك اكتر ومن مجد الى مجد ومن قوة الى قوة                             انا بدور على شريط بس ده من زمان واسم الشريط حكاية تيمو:94:


----------



## peter_1991 (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يا جماعة انا كنت بدور على ترنيمة يا أبانا لست أدري​:big35:


----------



## ginajoojoo (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



meraaa قال:


> _ شريط لمسنى وقوانى عاوزة احمله لكن مش عارفه
> _​





coolmikool قال:


> ممكن شريط " لمسنى و قوانى " عشان الlink اللى موجود مش شغال و انا نفسى فى الشريط ده من زمان و شكرا جدا



شريط لمسنى وقوانى ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



بنت الملك22 قال:


> _*بعد اذن الجميع انا عايزة ترنيمة واتمنى انكوا تجبوهالي هى ترنيمة وسط بحر من الدموع كنت اجثوا في خشوع*_​



اسفة يابنت الملك..دورت عليها كتيير بس ملقتهاش
ماتعرفيش مين بيرنمها؟...​


----------



## ginajoojoo (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



موره قال:


> انا محتاج اسمع شريط غالي عليك ربنا يبركم



شريط غالى عليك ..لينكات مباشرة ​


----------



## hokka_2020 (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا نفسى ف ترنيمة مهما ضعفى امتلكنى (اسندنى ف ضعفى)​


----------



## ginajoojoo (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



peter_1991 قال:


> يا جماعة انا كنت بدور على ترنيمة يا أبانا لست أدري​:big35:



ترنيمة ياابانا لست ادرى ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



hokka_2020 قال:


> انا نفسى ف ترنيمة مهما ضعفى امتلكنى (اسندنى ف ضعفى)​



اتفضلى يا قمر 
ترنيمة اسندنى فى ضعفى - من شريط لمسنى وقوانى 

وهنا الشريط كله ​


----------



## hokka_2020 (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



ginajoojoo قال:


> اتفضلى يا قمر
> ترنيمة اسندنى فى ضعفى - من شريط لمسنى وقوانى
> 
> وهنا الشريط كله ​



ميرسى يا عسل على تعب محبتك ​


----------



## mariem mekhaeel (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع تكون معكم 
اريد ترنيمة لهايدى منتصر واسمها وانت معايا 
                                         وشكرا


----------



## hokka_2020 (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



mariem mekhaeel قال:


> سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع تكون معكم
> اريد ترنيمة لهايدى منتصر واسمها وانت معايا
> وشكرا



ثوانى هنزلهالك حالا​


----------



## hokka_2020 (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

اتفضلى مريم ترنيمة وانت معايا لهايدى 
http://www.4shared.com/file/40622941/cf9a3a64/01_Track_1.html?dirPwdVerified=720022c5
دوسى ع اللينك ده وبعد كده حمليها​


----------



## coolmikool (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

merci gdn ya ginajoojoo...ana kont fe3ln me7tag le shereet lamasny we 2wany gdn
bgd thx alot we rabena ye3awad ta3abek


----------



## fadynessem (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

:smi420: دية أول مشاركة ليا وياريت تنفذولى طلبى أنا عايز الموسيقى التصورية لفلم الآم المسيح


----------



## elven (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



magda_hany2000 قال:


> لو سمحت ترنيمه انا عايزك انت يا صحب القوة
> لكن للاسف انا مش عارفه اسم المرنم



شكرااااااااااااااااا جزيلا يا ginajoojoo على تعبك


----------



## hokka_2020 (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



fadynessem قال:


> :smi420: دية أول مشاركة ليا وياريت تنفذولى طلبى أنا عايز الموسيقى التصورية لفلم الآم المسيح



هرفعهم من الجهاز عندى وهنزلهم لك​


----------



## basboosa (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

_يا ريت يا جماعة اللى عنده نرنيمة
 نعيد لك نبتهج بك
ياريت اللى عنده يرفعهالى_​


----------



## فيليب ماهر (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

برجاء ترنيمه ها صلاتى mp3


----------



## فيليب ماهر (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ld:برجاء ارسال ترنيمه ها صلاتى mp3


----------



## MINA FIKRY (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

عشيز اى ترانيم باللغة الإنجليزية


----------



## cobcob (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



MINA FIKRY قال:


> عشيز اى ترانيم باللغة الإنجليزية





*حاااااااااااااااضر
جارى رفع الترانيم*​


----------



## hokka_2020 (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



fadynessem قال:


> :smi420: دية أول مشاركة ليا وياريت تنفذولى طلبى أنا عايز الموسيقى التصورية لفلم الآم المسيح



الموسيقى التصويرية لفيلم آلام المسيح

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42872​


----------



## DEDOO_2010 (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا عايز شريط ترانيم اسمه خطاوى بتاع زياد شحاتا مش لاقيه خالص


----------



## samblk (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

أرجوك عايز ترنيمة  يا تي بارثينوس .. يا أم إيسوس


----------



## kajo (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ياجماعه

فى ترنيمه اسمها يا نبع الحنان 

كماتها يانبع الحنان يا ملكه فوق كل ملوك الارض 
اسئينا السلام واوهبى ولادك معنى الفرح


برجااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء   الى عنده يجيبها


----------



## kajo (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ياجماعه

فى ترنيمه اسمها يا نبع الحنان 

كماتها يانبع الحنان يا ملكه فوق كل ملوك الارض 
اسئينا السلام واوهبى ولادك معنى الفرح


برجااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء   الى عنده يجيبها


----------



## hokka_2020 (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



kajo قال:


> ياجماعه
> 
> فى ترنيمه اسمها يا نبع الحنان
> 
> ...



اتفضل كاجو
http://www.4shared.com/file/35063107/8f1e0feb/___online.html?s=1​


----------



## ginajoojoo (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



basboosa قال:


> _يا ريت يا جماعة اللى عنده نرنيمة
> نعيد لك نبتهج بك
> ياريت اللى عنده يرفعهالى_​



سورى يا بسبوسة ملقتش الترنيمة دى-لكن لو تعرفى مين بيرنم ادورلك عليها تانى​


----------



## ginajoojoo (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



فيليب ماهر قال:


> ld:برجاء ارسال ترنيمه ها صلاتى mp3



اهلا بيك فيليب معانا
ترنيمة هاصلاتى - فاديا بزى - mp3​


----------



## ginajoojoo (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



DEDOO_2010 قال:


> انا عايز شريط ترانيم اسمه خطاوى بتاع زياد شحاتا مش لاقيه خالص



ومين سمعك يا ديدو انا كمان بقالى مده بدور عليه ومش لاقياه
بس اللى انا اعرفه ان الشريط كله بصوت غسان بطرس مش زياد وترنيمة ماترحش لحد هيا بس اللى بصوت زياد شحاده
على العموم لو لقيته فى اى وقت هابقى ارفعه على المنتدى على طول..واهلا بيك معانا​


----------



## ginajoojoo (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



samblk قال:


> أرجوك عايز ترنيمة  يا تي بارثينوس .. يا أم إيسوس



اهلا بيك معانا يا samblk
الترنيمة اللى انت عايزها اسمها مريم يا ابنة يواقيم وتقدر تحملها اوديو من هنا 
والفلاش بتاعها من هنا 
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## cobcob (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



MINA FIKRY قال:


> عشيز اى ترانيم باللغة الإنجليزية



*

ترانيم باللغة الانجليزية
http://www.4shared.com/dir/3623026/488ce83a/_sharing.html*​


----------



## nona_elia (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يا جماعة انا نفسي في شريط اسمة قلب يسوع لفريق التسبح ممكن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## fruit (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا محتاجه ترانيك جديده لعيد القيامه لانى خادمه وماسكه كورال يا ريت الرد على الايميل mr_sa_an وميرسى على تعب محبتكم باى


----------



## fruit (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سورى ترانيم وميرسى ويا ريت الرد بسرعه


----------



## ginajoojoo (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



fruit قال:


> انا محتاجه ترانيك جديده لعيد القيامه لانى خادمه وماسكه كورال يا ريت الرد على الايميل mr_sa_an وميرسى على تعب محبتكم باى



سلام ونعمة fruit
ممكن تحددى نوع الترانيم اللى انتى عايزاها او المرنم..يعنى اطفال ولا لفرق الحياة الافضل ولا ايه بالظبط..عشان اعرف ادورلك​


----------



## ginajoojoo (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



nona_elia قال:


> يا جماعة انا نفسي في شريط اسمة قلب يسوع لفريق التسبح ممكن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



اهلا نونا..جارى رفع الشريط ياقمر..باذن يسوع بكره بالكتيير يكون على المنتدى
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## micho_mn (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

اتمنى الاقى شريط بص يا خاطى


----------



## nona_elia (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ميرسي جداااااااااااااااااااا ليكي و ريبنا يباركك


----------



## ginajoojoo (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



nona_elia قال:


> ميرسي جداااااااااااااااااااا ليكي و ريبنا يباركك



العفو ياقمر..وده لينك الشريط
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43140
اذكرينى فى صلاتك​


----------



## كوك (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

مرسى  اوى اوى


----------



## morry86 (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام و نعمة يا جماعة .. ممكن ترنيمة فى الطريق انت لى (ليديا شديد)


----------



## Farid fazwy (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا اشكركم على قبولكم لى عضو واتمنى ان اسمع ترانيم هايدى منتصرواحملهاعندى على الكمبيوتر


----------



## شيري ماريا (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*لو سمحتوا كونت عاوزة ترينمة اسمه سفينة هي حياتي
وديه  جزء من كلمات الترنيمة ( سفينة هى حياتى وسط أمواج الحياة يعلو بها الموج ويهبط ليس لى طوق النجاة قم سيدى ولا تنم فالبحر يعلو حولنا والجو عاصف والمخاطر تقف فى طريقنا 
والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم ​*


----------



## beckham (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا عايز ترنيمت نونو انا مشتاق لعيونو بس تكون بنت الى فى ctv الى بتقوله 


يريت


----------



## magda_hany2000 (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

صباح الخير
بخصوص اللي عاوز ترنيمه نونو انا متشال في عيوته عنديمن على موقع سي تي في لو عاوز او عاوزة ابعتي رساله على الياهو نفسه على الشات
وانا ابعتها من send file


----------



## beckham (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ده اميلى dr_beckham00********.com

وياريت تجيب اللنك هنا احسن


----------



## elven (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ارجوكم شريط صوتك يا يسوع ل strongholds


----------



## sollytwins (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام ونعمه اولا اشكر تعب محبيكم وثانيااريدلحن ارحمنا اوجنين                                                   وشريط كنيسه امجاد   وشراائط فريق ثيووطوكوس


----------



## sollytwins (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

اريد ان اعرف هل يحق لي تنزيل ترنمه ان كانت موجوده عندي وكيفيه التنزيل


----------



## taxi30 (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

لو سمحتوا فى ترنيمتين  محتاجهم ضرورى ودورت عليهم كتير بس للأسف مش لاقيهم 
ترنيمة لما الحمل بيتقل فوق اكتافى ....بس من غير موسيقى 
ترنيمة يا أبو الغلابة يا بابا كيرلس بتداوى التعابى يا حبيب المخلص 
يا ريت حد يساعدنى ويجيبهم ليا 
اكون شاكر جدا وربنا يعوضه


----------



## Manno3000 (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام ونعمة أنا إسمي مينا القمص ثاوفيلس من مدينة إسنا
أنا محتار في جمع موسيقي ترانيم كتير وياريت لو قولتلكم عليها تجمعوهالي
موسيقي ترنيمة (أنا مستاهلش)
موسيقي ترنيمة (أيها الراعي الأمين) للبابا كيرلس
موسيقي ترنيمة (ياأبو الغلابة بتداوي التعابي) للبابا كيرلس
وياريت لو حد قدر يجيبهوملي كلهم أو يرسلهم علي الإيميل بتاعي Manno_Scorpion******.com
وربنا يساعدكم ويعوض تعب محبتكم جميعاً


----------



## Manno3000 (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام ونعمة أنا إسميمينا القمص ثاوفيلس من مدينة إسنا
أنا بدور علي موسيقي ترانين كتير لكن مش عارف أجمعها إزاي ومن الترانيم دي
موسيقي ترنيمة (أنا مستاهلش)
موسيقي ترنيمة (أيها الراعي الأمين) للبابا كيرلس
موسيقي ترنيمة (ياأبو الغلابة بتداوي التعابي) للبابا كيرلس
ياريت لو أي حد جمع الموسيقي بتاعت الترانيم دي يبعتهالي علي الإيميل بتاعي Manno_Scorpion******.com
وربنا يساعدكم ويعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## Manno3000 (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام ونعمة أنا إسمي مينا القمص ثاوفيلس من مدينة إسنا
أنا بدور علي موسيقي ترانيم كتير لكن مش عارف أجمعها إزاي ومن الترانيم دي
موسيقي ترنيمة (أنا مستاهلش)
موسيقي ترنيمة (أيها الراعي الأمين) للبابا كيرلس
موسيقي ترنيمة (ياأبو الغلابة بتداوي التعابي) للبابا كيرلس
ياريت لو أي حد جمع الموسيقي بتاعت الترانيم دي يبعتهالي علي الإيميل بتاعي Manno_Scorpion******.com
وربنا يساعدكم ويعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## hokka_2020 (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



Manno3000 قال:


> سلام ونعمة أنا إسمي مينا القمص ثاوفيلس من مدينة إسنا
> أنا بدور علي موسيقي ترانيم كتير لكن مش عارف أجمعها إزاي ومن الترانيم دي
> موسيقي ترنيمة (أنا مستاهلش)
> موسيقي ترنيمة (أيها الراعي الأمين) للبابا كيرلس
> ...



مينا صعب تلاقيهم هنا ع المنتدى او ف اى منتدى تانى غير لو فيه موزع منزلهم لان الترانيم دى مش هتلاقيها مع اى حد لانها جديدة وانا عندى توزيعات بس ترانيم قديمة شوية 
ممكن تشوف موزع وتخليه يوزعلك الترنيمة او تشوف موزع ماسك كورال موزعها 
وربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك​


----------



## Tabitha (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

اممممم
كنت بدور على ترنيمة ولا اعرف اسم المرنم ولا الشريط :love34:

إسمها ترنيمة شايف شوك


----------



## MINA FIKRY (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ألف شكر بجد يا تاسونى كوب كوب دايماً معاودانا بنشاطك مش عارف أقول إيه ميرسى


----------



## Arsany-l- (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

مرنم برنامج ربنا يقدر على قناه الحياه اسمه هرماس سمير
http://www.tranem.linga.org/online/tranemlist.php?Language=Arabic&AlbumID=200


----------



## المرتل هلليلويا (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*سلام ونعمة الرب يسوع المسيح معكم دائما 
طلبي بسيط وخفيف جد وارجو اني الاقي طلبي 
عندكم واتمنى انكم ما تردوني خايب الظن
طلبي هو بمناسبة الصوم الاربعيني العظيم والمقدس 
طلبي هو ترتيلة 
ايها المسيح الاله للأب ذيمتري كوتياه 
وارجو اني كون ما تقلت عليكم الطلب بس
سلام ونعمة عليكم في هذه الايام المباركة ​*


----------



## cobcob (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



Anestas!a قال:


> اممممم
> كنت بدور على ترنيمة ولا اعرف اسم المرنم ولا الشريط :love34:
> 
> إسمها ترنيمة شايف شوك


*
للأسف انا مش عارفة الترنيمة دى
ممكن تقوليلى أى بيت أو جزء من كلماتها*​


----------



## sollytwins (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام ونعمه انا كنت بدور علي لحن جينين قبطي وعربي وعلي فكره انا طلبته قبل كده                                          ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## cobcob (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



sollytwins قال:


> سلام ونعمه انا كنت بدور علي لحن جينين قبطي وعربي وعلي فكره انا طلبته قبل كده                                          ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم




*بعد اذنك
ممكن أتأكد من اسم اللحن
ولو متأكد من الاسم اكتبلى بس أول جملة منه قبطى أو عربى
أو المناسبة اللى بيتقال فيها*​


----------



## sollytwins (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

استاذي الفاضل اللحن بل العربي ارحمنا هو بتقال في وسط القداس


----------



## mikoo (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



taxi30 قال:


> لو سمحتوا فى ترنيمتين  محتاجهم ضرورى ودورت عليهم كتير بس للأسف مش لاقيهم
> ترنيمة لما الحمل بيتقل فوق اكتافى ....بس من غير موسيقى
> ترنيمة يا أبو الغلابة يا بابا كيرلس بتداوى التعابى يا حبيب المخلص
> يا ريت حد يساعدنى ويجيبهم ليا
> اكون شاكر جدا وربنا يعوضه



yalla ya 3am taxi30 de tarnimet lma al7iml w bdon mosika 
lakin tarnimet albaba kerlos msh 3andy
http://www.4shared.com/file/41585883/7b672771/__online.html


----------



## mina83 (22 مارس 2008)

*مطلوب شريط المس ايدينا*

لو من الممكن شريط المس ايدينا ( الخاص باسمه منير ) شكرا :smi420:


----------



## beckham (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا عايز ترنيمت نونو انا مشتاق لعيونو بس تكون بنت الى فى ctv الى بتقوله 


يريت


----------



## mero_engel (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*كنت عايزه ترنيمه اني لا رافع عيناي الي السماء*
*ومشكورين علي مجهودكم*
*وتعب محبتكم*​


----------



## ginajoojoo (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



morry86 قال:


> سلام و نعمة يا جماعة .. ممكن ترنيمة فى الطريق انت لى (ليديا شديد)



سلام ونعمة يا مورى
ترنيمة فى الطريق - ليديا شديد ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



Farid fazwy قال:


> انا اشكركم على قبولكم لى عضو واتمنى ان اسمع ترانيم هايدى منتصرواحملهاعندى على الكمبيوتر



شرايط هايدى منتصر
شريط ساكت ليه 
شريط خلينى اعيشلك ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



شيري ماريا قال:


> *لو سمحتوا كونت عاوزة ترينمة اسمه سفينة هي حياتي
> وديه  جزء من كلمات الترنيمة ( سفينة هى حياتى وسط أمواج الحياة يعلو بها الموج ويهبط ليس لى طوق النجاة قم سيدى ولا تنم فالبحر يعلو حولنا والجو عاصف والمخاطر تقف فى طريقنا
> والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم ​*



سورى ياشيرى ملقتش الترنيمة دى ..هاحاول اشوفهالك تانى بس لو تقدرى تقوليلى مين بيرنمها​


----------



## ginajoojoo (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



beckham قال:


> انا عايز ترنيمت نونو انا مشتاق لعيونو بس تكون بنت الى فى ctv الى بتقوله
> 
> 
> يريت



ترنيمة نونو متشال فى عيونه بصوت البنت من قناة ctv كاملة ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



sollytwins قال:


> سلام ونعمه اولا اشكر تعب محبيكم وثانيااريدلحن ارحمنا اوجنين                                                   وشريط كنيسه امجاد   وشراائط فريق ثيووطوكوس



لحن ارحمنا او "جى ناى نان " قبطى وعربى من شريط بارك بلادى 

ودى الكلمات بالقبطى
____________________
بيك لاؤس غارنيم تيك إككليسيا سي تيهو إيروك أووه إيفول هيطوطك إى إفيوت نيماك إفجو إمموس.

جي ناي نان إفنوتي بين سوتير
يجاوبه الشمامسة والشعب في كل مرة قائلين:

إيليسون إيماس أوثيئوس أو سوتير إيمون.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++
8 شرايط لفريق ثيؤطوكوس 

بس سورى يا سولى ملقتش شريط كنيسة امجاد 
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



Anestas!a قال:


> اممممم
> كنت بدور على ترنيمة ولا اعرف اسم المرنم ولا الشريط :love34:
> 
> إسمها ترنيمة شايف شوك



سلام ونعمة حبيبتى انستاسيا
الترنيمة من شريط جينا المزود لفريق تى بارثينوس
بس انا ملقتهاش من الشريط انا لقيتها متسجلة يارب تنفع لغاية ما ادور على الشريط تانى لانه مش موجود على النت
ترنيمة شايف شوك ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



المرتل هلليلويا قال:


> *سلام ونعمة الرب يسوع المسيح معكم دائما
> طلبي بسيط وخفيف جد وارجو اني الاقي طلبي
> عندكم واتمنى انكم ما تردوني خايب الظن
> طلبي هو بمناسبة الصوم الاربعيني العظيم والمقدس
> ...



اهلا سيمون كل سنة وانت طيب
انا لقيت الترنيمة بس مش بصوت الاب ديميترى يارب تنفع
ترنيمة ايها المسيح الاله 
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## sollytwins (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شكرا اختي وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك وعلي فكره شريط  كنيسه امجاد هو شريط واحد لكنسه في مصر اسمها العذراء والقديس اسانسيوس بدار السلام gina


----------



## ginajoojoo (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



taxi30 قال:


> لو سمحتوا فى ترنيمتين  محتاجهم ضرورى ودورت عليهم كتير بس للأسف مش لاقيهم
> ترنيمة لما الحمل بيتقل فوق اكتافى ....بس من غير موسيقى
> ترنيمة يا أبو الغلابة يا بابا كيرلس بتداوى التعابى يا حبيب المخلص
> يا ريت حد يساعدنى ويجيبهم ليا
> اكون شاكر جدا وربنا يعوضه



ترنيمة يا ابو الغلابة ​
والاخ ميكو جابلنا ترنيمة لما الحمل بيتقل من غير موسيقى



mikoo قال:


> yalla ya 3am taxi30 de tarnimet lma al7iml w bdon mosika
> lakin tarnimet albaba kerlos msh 3andy
> http://www.4shared.com/file/41585883/7b672771/__online.html


----------



## ginajoojoo (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مطلوب شريط المس ايدينا*



mina83 قال:


> لو من الممكن شريط المس ايدينا ( الخاص باسمه منير ) شكرا :smi420:



شريط المس ايدينا - نخبة من المرنمين وتعليق اسامة منير - صوت نقى ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



mero_engel قال:


> *كنت عايزه ترنيمه اني لا رافع عيناي الي السماء*
> *ومشكورين علي مجهودكم*
> *وتعب محبتكم*​



سلام ونعمة يا ميرو

ترنيمة انى لرافع - بصوت ليديا شديد وغسان بطرس - من شريط عيناى الى السماء 

ترنيمة انى لرافع - بصوت مارسيل القبطية 

انى لرافع - بصوت المرنمة شمعة 

انى لرافع - بصوت زياد شحاده ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



Arsany-l- قال:


> مرنم برنامج ربنا يقدر على قناه الحياه اسمه هرماس سمير
> http://www.tranem.linga.org/online/tranemlist.php?Language=Arabic&AlbumID=200



ميرسى يا ارسانى على الشريط ..واهلا بيك معانا فى المنتدى​


----------



## Tabitha (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



ginajoojoo قال:


> سلام ونعمة حبيبتى انستاسيا
> الترنيمة من شريط جينا المزود لفريق تى بارثينوس
> بس انا ملقتهاش من الشريط انا لقيتها متسجلة يارب تنفع لغاية ما ادور على الشريط تانى لانه مش موجود على النت
> ترنيمة شايف شوك ​




ربنا يبارك عمرك يا رب ويبارك خدمتك الجميلة
حبيبتي جوجووو :flowers:​


----------



## mero_engel (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



ginajoojoo قال:


> سلام ونعمة يا ميرو​
> 
> ترنيمة انى لرافع - بصوت ليديا شديد وغسان بطرس - من شريط عيناى الى السماء ​
> ترنيمة انى لرافع - بصوت مارسيل القبطية ​
> ...


 
*ميرسي يا جينا علي مجهود وتعب محبتك*
*ربنا يباركك يا حبيبتي*​


----------



## monty (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

بجد يا جماعة اللى عندة الترانيم دية يدهانى علشان خاطر ربنا ترنيمة انت تهتم بى_ترنيمة فديتنى_كيف اعبر_اللة هو ابويا_دورت كتير عليك _اسندنى فى ضعفى _انت ليك قصد فى حياتى هبقى فرحانة اوى لو جبتهالى  وسامحونى هتعبكوا


----------



## بيسا (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا عايزه ترنيمه محتاج لايدك يارب لساتر ميخائيل
وشريط فريق يوبال اجمل كلمه معلش هاتقل عليكم


----------



## oesi no (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ترنيمة فديتنى 
http://www.box.net/public/ylzue1a1ub

الله هو ابويا 
http://www.box.net/shared/s42dol044m

كيف اعبر 
http://www.box.net/shared/d59x7g2bi2

انت تهتم بيا 
http://www.box.net/public/h7cppn2f3p

اسندنى فى ضعفى 
http://www.box.net/public/4q4cxdj8l9

انت ليك قصد فى حياتى 
http://www.box.net/shared/ol8bu2h838

نقلا عن منتدى نور العالم 
سلام ونعمه 

​


----------



## kajo (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

بليز ترنيمه 

يانبع الحنان


----------



## mena khalef (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

عاوز شريط شايل همي للمرنمة اميرة فارس ويا ريت يكون علي سيرفر المنتدى مش برة لأنه مدوخني كتييييييييييييييييييير وشكرا لحد متجيب الشريط


----------



## oesi no (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ترنيمة يا نبع الحنان 
http://www.4shared.com/file/31478268/ce02c311/___online.html?s=1


----------



## oesi no (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شايل همى 
اميرة فارس 
http://www.4shared.com/file/33297990/ed81e40e/___.html?s=1


----------



## oesi no (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

محتاج لايدك ياربى 
http://www.4shared.com/file/37367824/b599f38c/wwwshababchristiancom_______.html?s=1
منقول


----------



## mixolllgy (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

كنت نفسى فى ترانيم للمرنم بولس ملاك وبجد بشكر ربنا انة دخلنى موقع جميل زى دة:99:


----------



## monty (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

اشكرك جدا بجد مجهودك رائع مش عارفة اقولك اية:love45::999:


----------



## kajo (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



oesi_no قال:


> ترنيمة يا نبع الحنان
> http://www.4shared.com/file/31478268/ce02c311/___online.html?s=1


سورى يا جو
انا عايز يانبع الحنان مش يانبع المحبه

يانبع الحنان ياملكه فوق كل ملوك الارض
اسئينا السلام وواوهبى ولادك معنى الفرح


----------



## kajo (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



engyy قال:


> ياجماعة انا نفسى فى ترنيمتين لكورال القلب المرنم
> لو يوم حسيت بانى وحدى فى الطريق
> ياخالق الكون
> بجد نفسى فيهم ومش لاقياهم خالص


 
اولا الكورال اسمه الكلمه المرنمه

ثانيا الترنيمتين دول بعيد خالص عن الكورال 
دول للمرنم امجد فوزى

والشريط كامل من هنا

*خالق الكون *


----------



## hokka_2020 (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

اتفضل كاجو لتانى مرة
http://www.4shared.com/file/35063107/8f1e0feb/___online.html?s=1​


----------



## kajo (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



hokka_2020 قال:


> اتفضل كاجو لتانى مرة​
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/35063107/8f1e0feb/___online.html?s=1 ​


 

خلاص 

ماتشرحى بالراحه شويه


----------



## in_god_i_trust (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

من فضلكم عايز ترنيمة لفريق "ترانيم السماء"
القرار بتاعها 

و بجودك تفتح ايدك و بتشبع كل عبيدك و تسدد كل احتاج

للاسف مش فاكر تاني


----------



## elven (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

لاتنسوني بشريط صوتك يا يسوع


----------



## samehshokry (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

من فضلكم اريد شريط من للرب اللي فيه الترانيم الجميله المعروفه ايها الصامت تكلم و دوايا الشافي
اريد الشريط كامل من فضلكم و شكرا علي محبتكم


----------



## kerry (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا عايزة شريط ترانيم اسمة فى وسط العاصفة بلييييييييييييييييزززززززززززززززز انا محتاجاة اوى


----------



## cobcob (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



samehshokry قال:


> من فضلكم اريد شريط من للرب اللي فيه الترانيم الجميله المعروفه ايها الصامت تكلم و دوايا الشافي
> اريد الشريط كامل من فضلكم و شكرا علي محبتكم




شريط (من للرب) - فريق كلمة الحياة

لكى تكونوا بلا لوم
راعى الأغنام
ياللى أقمت الميت
من للرب
هذه هى صورة والدة الاله
اليك رفعت عينى
دوايا الشافى
ايها الصامت تكلم
يا رب من يسكن فى مسكنك

http://www.4shared.com/dir/6272290/f86ac50e/_sharing.html


----------



## sosana (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا عاوزة ترنيمة شفيع المظلومين للبابا كيرلس


----------



## samehshokry (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



cobcob قال:


> شريط (من للرب) - فريق كلمة الحياة
> 
> لكى تكونوا بلا لوم
> راعى الأغنام
> ...



اولا مرسي علي الشريط و علي تعبك بس انتي كاتبه انهم 9 ترانيم بس علي الموقع اللي انتي باعتاهولي 5 ترانيم بس و السادسه متكرره(من للرب2). يا ريت باقي الترانيم عشان انا بحب الشريط ده جدا و مرسي كمان علي اهتمامك


----------



## dodo_dodo (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام و نعمه عايز مديحه السلام لمريم الملكه و نبع الكرمه لبولس ملاك بس لو سمحتوا بسرعه لانى محتاجها ضرورى بكره و ياريت حد يبعتلى لينك التحميل على الأيميل بتاعى و ربنا يعوض تعب محبكتم


----------



## ginajoojoo (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



in_god_i_trust قال:


> من فضلكم عايز ترنيمة لفريق "ترانيم السماء"
> القرار بتاعها
> 
> و بجودك تفتح ايدك و بتشبع كل عبيدك و تسدد كل احتاج
> ...



ترنيمة من خيرك مالى الدنيا - فريق ترانيم السماء 

ترنيمة من خيرك مالى الدنيا - زياد شحاده & عيسى كعبر 

سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



elven قال:


> لاتنسوني بشريط صوتك يا يسوع



صدقنى يا elven مش ناسية بس دورت عليه كتير ملقتهوش ده غير انه مفيش شرايط كتير متوفرة على النت للفريق اللبنانى strong holds ..لو لقيته فى اى وقت هاجيبه على طول..سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



sosana قال:


> انا عاوزة ترنيمة شفيع المظلومين للبابا كيرلس



سلام ونعمة سوسنة
انا ملقتش ترنيمة اسمها شفيع المظلومين ..ممكن تقوليلى هى فى شريط ايه
بس فيه شفيع الملايين   و شفيع الطلبة  و شفيع عمرى  
 وكلهم عن البابا كيرلس​


----------



## ginajoojoo (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



kerry قال:


> انا عايزة شريط ترانيم اسمة فى وسط العاصفة بلييييييييييييييييزززززززززززززززز انا محتاجاة اوى



سورى يا كيرى ملقتش الشريط ده ممكن تقوليلى مين بيرنم؟​


----------



## ginajoojoo (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



dodo_dodo قال:


> سلام و نعمه عايز مديحه السلام لمريم الملكه و نبع الكرمه لبولس ملاك بس لو سمحتوا بسرعه لانى محتاجها ضرورى بكره و ياريت حد يبعتلى لينك التحميل على الأيميل بتاعى و ربنا يعوض تعب محبكتم


 
مديحة السلام لمريم الملكة - بصوت بولس ملاك ​ 
مديحة السلام لمريم الملكة - بصوت الشماس ارسانى سيداروس ​ 
ورجاء محبة يا دودو ممنوع وضع الايميلات فى الردود والمواضيع ..سلام ونعمة​


----------



## hokka_2020 (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا نفسى ف اى ترنيمة حزينة اووووووووى وف قمة الحزن والهم 
اكون شاكرة ليكم جدا
ولو عندكم كتير هاتوا مش هيخسروا​


----------



## in_god_i_trust (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



ginajoojoo قال:


> ترنيمة من خيرك مالى الدنيا - فريق ترانيم السماء
> 
> ترنيمة من خيرك مالى الدنيا - زياد شحاده & عيسى كعبر
> 
> سلام ونعمة​



ميرسي كتييييييييييييييييييير
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## samehshokry (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*لو سمحتم عايز باقي شريط من للرب
حد عنده الشريط كامل*


----------



## عماد وجدى (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

لو سمحتو عايز ترنيمتين 
الأولى : جلدونى جلد شديد ضربونى بالكرابيج 
الثانية : سامحنا سامحنا سامحنا وأصفح عنا 

شاكر تعب محبتكم


----------



## veno_2007 (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن لو سمحت شريط شوق الزمان
فيه ترانيم
شوق الزمان
يوم الكنسة


----------



## cobcob (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



samehshokry قال:


> *لو سمحتم عايز باقي شريط من للرب
> حد عنده الشريط كامل*





http://www.4shared.com/dir/6272290/f86ac50e/_sharing.html​


----------



## cobcob (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



hokka_2020 قال:


> انا نفسى ف اى ترنيمة حزينة اووووووووى وف قمة الحزن والهم
> اكون شاكرة ليكم جدا
> ولو عندكم كتير هاتوا مش هيخسروا​




*شوية ترانم حزييييييييييييييييينة
مع انى ماليش فيها
بس عشان خاطرك
وجارى البحث عن المزيد
عشان تحزنى براحتك

فوق العذاب فوق الجراح       
لحظة ضعف واستسلمت لصوت ابليس.
دموعك جابتنىلحد الصليب
الدموع المرة سالت       
بكرة ورا بكرة       
نفسى فى صرخة       
يا قدوس يا بار

http://www.4shared.com/dir/6293088/eba27117/hokka.html*​


----------



## hokka_2020 (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



cobcob قال:


> *شوية ترانم حزييييييييييييييييينة
> مع انى ماليش فيها
> بس عشان خاطرك
> وجارى البحث عن المزيد
> ...



ميرسى يا سكر يا نور العين 
بجد بجد انا محتاجة للحزن 
ميرررررررسى​


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



hokka_2020 قال:


> ميرسى يا سكر يا نور العين
> بجد بجد انا محتاجة للحزن
> ميرررررررسى​



ميرسى يا ماريان على الترانيم .. لا ومسمية الفايل باسم هوكا دول مخصوص مخصوص يعنى :smil12:
وليه ياهوكتنا الجميلة الحزن خلينا نقول تعزية احسن..ربنا يبعد عنك الحزن حبيبتى ويسعدك ويفرح قلبك​


----------



## hokka_2020 (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



ginajoojoo قال:


> ميرسى يا ماريان على الترانيم .. لا ومسمية الفايل باسم هوكا دول مخصوص مخصوص يعنى :smil12:
> وليه ياهوكتنا الجميلة الحزن خلينا نقول تعزية احسن..ربنا يبعد عنك الحزن حبيبتى ويسعدك ويفرح قلبك​



هههههههههههه
اظن ان مفيش غيرى هنا هوكا
جينا حبيبتى وحشتينى
انا نفسى احزن واعيط واحرق قلبى
مش عارفة ليه
والتعزية مش هتنفع 
لازم عياط دموع الالام اهات :smil13:​


----------



## cobcob (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



ginajoojoo قال:


> ميرسى يا ماريان على الترانيم .. لا ومسمية الفايل باسم هوكا دول مخصوص مخصوص يعنى :smil12:
> وليه ياهوكتنا الجميلة الحزن خلينا نقول تعزية احسن..ربنا يبعد عنك الحزن حبيبتى ويسعدك ويفرح قلبك​




*طبعا يا جينا
تحنا عندنا كام هوكا
مع انى مش باحب الترانيم الحزينة زيادة عن اللزوم
ياريت هوكا بس تقولنا ايه اللى مخليها حزينة
واحنا هانتصرف فورا*​


----------



## hokka_2020 (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



cobcob قال:


> *طبعا يا جينا
> تحنا عندنا كام هوكا
> مع انى مش باحب الترانيم الحزينة زيادة عن اللزوم
> ياريت هوكا بس تقولنا ايه اللى مخليها حزينة
> واحنا هانتصرف فورا*​



صعب انى احكيه لان الموضوع طويل 
بس انا كفاية عليا سؤالكم ده عندى بالدنيا يا قمر 
وبجد ميرسى ع الكآبة اللى بعتيهالى
هههههههههههههه
المسيح يرعاكى​


----------



## كرستينا عيسي (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

لو ممكن كنت عايزة شريط عينيك شايفانى وميرسيييييييييي علي الترانيم الجميلة


----------



## cobcob (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



hokka_2020 قال:


> صعب انى احكيه لان الموضوع طويل
> بس انا كفاية عليا سؤالكم ده عندى بالدنيا يا قمر
> وبجد ميرسى ع الكآبة اللى بعتيهالى
> هههههههههههههه
> المسيح يرعاكى​



*حلوة ميرسى على الكآبة دى يا هوكا
الله يكرمك
هههههههههه
أنا رفعتتلك 4 ترانيم تانى شوفيهم*​


----------



## sollytwins (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام ونعمه كنت عايز الحان وياريت تكون عربي


----------



## hokka_2020 (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



cobcob قال:


> *حلوة ميرسى على الكآبة دى يا هوكا
> الله يكرمك
> هههههههههه
> أنا رفعتتلك 4 ترانيم تانى شوفيهم*​



هههههههههه
من بعض ما عندكم 
طب هما فينن الاربع ترانيم دول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## elven (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

جينا انا فعلا اشكرك باسمي وباسم جميع الاعضاء على جهدك الكبير في توفير الترانيم ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ginajoojoo (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



عماد وجدى قال:


> لو سمحتو عايز ترنيمتين
> الأولى : جلدونى جلد شديد ضربونى بالكرابيج
> الثانية : سامحنا سامحنا سامحنا وأصفح عنا
> 
> شاكر تعب محبتكم



ترنيمة سامحنا واصفح عنا 
بس ملقتش ترنيمة جلدونى انا كمان كان نفسى اسمعها لو حد لقاها يجيبهالنا​


----------



## ginajoojoo (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



hokka_2020 قال:


> هههههههههه
> من بعض ما عندكم
> طب هما فينن الاربع ترانيم دول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​



هى حطيتهم فى الفايل بتاعك مين قدك ياعم وبقى ليكى فايل فى مكتبة ماريان يعنى حزنك جه بفايده   انا مش بحسد طبعا 
وربنا مايجبش حزن ابدا ياقمراية المنتدى انتى 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/6293088/eba27117/hokka.html​


----------



## ginajoojoo (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



elven قال:


> جينا انا فعلا اشكرك باسمي وباسم جميع الاعضاء على جهدك الكبير في توفير الترانيم ربنا يبارك حياتك



بجد يا elven مفيش داعى خالص للشكر احنا كلنا هنا اخوات وبنساعد بعض كل واحد على قد مايقدر...ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## emy (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

_ممكن لو سمحتوا انا عايزه ترنيمه _
_اسمها ربى انا بجيلك _
_لهايدى منتصر انا سمعتها مره واحده على ى تى فى_​


----------



## ginajoojoo (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



emy قال:


> _ممكن لو سمحتوا انا عايزه ترنيمه _
> _اسمها ربى انا بجيلك _
> _لهايدى منتصر انا سمعتها مره واحده على ى تى فى_​



اتفضلى ياقمر ترنيمة يارب انا بجيلك هايدى منتصر 
والشريط كله هنا على المنتدى   واللينكات السليمة فى صفحة رقم 14
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## emy (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

_بجد مرسى خالص لتعبك يا قمر _
_ربنا يبارك خدمتك_​


----------



## sollytwins (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام ونعمه كنت عايز الحان وياريت تكون عربي


----------



## RemonLoukas (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن ترنيمة طوبكى ياعدرا يا امى لو سمحت لان الرابط مش شغال عايز رابط تانى لو سمحت


----------



## sollytwins (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام ونعمه لوسمحتو عايز الالحان التي تقال عند التناول


----------



## cobcob (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



RemonLoukas قال:


> ممكن ترنيمة طوبكى ياعدرا يا امى لو سمحت لان الرابط مش شغال عايز رابط تانى لو سمحت





ترنيمة (طوباكى يا عدرا يا أمى - بظهورك يظهر صبح جميل) - شريط (فى مدينة اسكندرية) - فريق ترينتى
http://www.4shared.com/file/42727333/85f7ae7/__online.html​


----------



## sara_tota (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

بليز يا جماعه انا فعلا محتاجة ترانيم عن القيامه للاطفال ضرورى جدا وبسرعه جدا ياريت حد يقدر يساعدنى. بس انا محتاجة ترانيم تكون جديده شويه عشان الاولاد مايكونوش عارفينها


وميرسى بجد جدا لتعب محبتكم


----------



## RemonLoukas (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شكراً جزيلاً وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك. صلوا من اجلى


----------



## ginajoojoo (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



sollytwins قال:


> سلام ونعمه لوسمحتو عايز الالحان التي تقال عند التناول



شريط سر الاسرار للشماس بولس ملاك
يقال فيه الالحان التى تقال اثناء تناول الاسرار المقدسة "الالحان بالعربى"
الشريط على وجهين
الوجه الاول 
الوجه التانى 
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



sara_tota قال:


> بليز يا جماعه انا فعلا محتاجة ترانيم عن القيامه للاطفال ضرورى جدا وبسرعه جدا ياريت حد يقدر يساعدنى. بس انا محتاجة ترانيم تكون جديده شويه عشان الاولاد مايكونوش عارفينها
> 
> 
> وميرسى بجد جدا لتعب محبتكم



سلام ونعمة سارة
دول 3 ترانيم كانو عندى اعتقد مش موجودين على النت وجداد 
ترنيمة انا قلبى فرحان 
ترنيمة انا ديك 
ترنيمة سبت النور 
لو منفعوش او عوزتى تانى قوليلى وانا ادورلك ولو عايزة الكلمات بتاعة الترانيم دى قوليلى..بس خلى ولادك فى الخدمة يصلولى :94::99:​


----------



## الساحر الفرعونى (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

السلام لكم

ممكن تجبولى ترنيمة سنين طويلة مضت اللى على c t v بس يرت تكون كاملة من اول اول ما تبدا حتى الاخر و لو فيها زيدات من البداية او النهاية و انا اصلحة على برنامج عندى بس ياريت تكون مفهاش عيوب فى وسط الاغنية و تكون صوتها عالى ارجوكم بس معلش تكن مفهاش عيوب و على فكر انا حملت اللى كنت مسجلنها قبل كدة و لقيت فيها عيوب ( بتقطع فى وسط الاغنية و مش مبتدية من اول الموسيقة ) 

اذا قدرتو تنفذولى طلبى اكون شاكر لكم 

و ليسوع ربى كل المجد


----------



## nano nahnoh (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اطب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*

انا عايزه ترنيمه ياللي اقمت الميت لو ممكنplz


----------



## sollytwins (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

الف مليون شكرعلي الالحان ربنا يبرككginajoojoo


----------



## kemoo (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا نفسى فى ترنيمة اقدر اقولة الهى وابويا وحبيبى


----------



## kemoo (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شريط ست العذار شريط جامد جدا ياريت حد يجبهلنا لو يقدر


----------



## sallyf (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام و نعمه لو سمحتوا كنت عاوزه ترنيمه قريت عنوانها كان بيقول انها ترنيمه تبكي عن نياحه البابا كيرلس و كمان لحن غولغوثا و الرب يعوض تعبكم


----------



## elven (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ارجوكم اللي عنده شريط صوتك يا يسوع ل stronghold خل يرفعه


----------



## elven (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ارجوكم اللي عنده شريط صوتك يا يسوع ل stronghold خل يرفعه


----------



## samay (5 أبريل 2008)

*رجاء ترانيم باللغة القبطية اللهجة الصعيدية*

*سلام ليكوا جميعاً
اتمني اني الاقي الترانيم القبطي اللي معمولة اللهجة الصعيدية من معهد اللغة القبطية لأبونا شنوده ماهر
ولو امكن شرايط تعليم القبطي بتاعته كمان
اتمني اني حد يكون عنده الشرايط دي ويرفعها او لو مرفوعة في مكان تاني يا ريت حد يقولي 
اكون شاكر جداً لو استلمت رد منكم حتى لو انه مفيش شرايط

شكراً كتير*


----------



## cobcob (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: رجاء ترانيم باللغة القبطية اللهجة الصعيدية*



samay قال:


> *سلام ليكوا جميعاً
> اتمني اني الاقي الترانيم القبطي اللي معمولة اللهجة الصعيدية من معهد اللغة القبطية لأبونا شنوده ماهر
> ولو امكن شرايط تعليم القبطي بتاعته كمان
> اتمني اني حد يكون عنده الشرايط دي ويرفعها او لو مرفوعة في مكان تاني يا ريت حد يقولي
> ...



*
الترانيم القبطى اللى عندى كلها باللهجة البحيرية
ترانيم للمعلم زاهر أندراوس
شريط نغمات قبطية لبولس ملاك
بس لو لقيت طلبكهارفعه على طول*​


----------



## sallyf (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

لو سمحتوا عاوزه شريط اشكيلك همي


----------



## mrmr9 (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن ترانيم فيلم ابونا عبد المسيح المناهرى بس بطولة استيفان منير


----------



## sylvy (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام 
انا عايزة ترانيم عن القيامة لضياء صبرى وشريط كيف أنسى لفريق أم النور بكنيسة السيدة العذراء بالدقى وشكرا


----------



## omda010 (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

رجاء محبة انا بدور على شريط ( ألبوم الصور ) لكورال القطيع الصغير لو عند حد ممكن يكلمني


----------



## maia sharbn (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا بدور على شريط:- ما احلى حضورك , لفريق:- الرب صالح


----------



## cobcob (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



omda010 قال:


> رجاء محبة انا بدور على شريط ( ألبوم الصور ) لكورال القطيع الصغير لو عند حد ممكن يكلمني





*
هو فى شريط للقطيع الصغير اسمه كده؟
أنا أول مرة أسمع عنه
ياريت لو تعرف رقمه فى سلسلة الشرايط بتاعتهم تقولى
وأنا هادور عليه برضه*​


----------



## RemonLoukas (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

مساء الخير 
بجد صدقنى انت تشكر على مجهودك ده وربنا يقويك ويكون معاك
انا كنت عايز ترنيمه أنا فى البيداء وحدى لقداسه البابا شنوده الثالث بصوت ضياء صبرى لو سمحت
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 
شكراً


----------



## RemonLoukas (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

مساء الخير 
بجد صدقنى انت تشكر على مجهودك ده وربنا يقويك ويكون معاك
انا كنت عايز ترنيمه أنا فى البيداء وحدى لقداسه البابا شنوده الثالث بصوت ضياء صبرى لو سمحت
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 
شكراً

أريد أيضاً ترنيمة بظهورك يظهر صبح جميل (للعدرا)


----------



## zizo_a_86 (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يا جماعة كل اما اجى احمل شريط اكليل الشوك لعادل ماهر مش لاقى فيه ترنيمة عند الصليب وقفت مريم 
ارجوكم يا جماعة حدى يجيبلى الترنيمة دى لعادل ماهر مش لاقيها خالص بليييييييييز
وليتها على الرابط ده بس طلع منتهى على حظى 
http://www.alkaroz.net/tranim/index.php?mode=list&alpha=3


----------



## jesus_christ (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن اخواتى فى المسح انا محتاج ترنيمتين ضرورى ضرورى اول واحدة ترنيمة ربنا يقدر اللى بتيجى على قناة الحياة والتانية اسمها قول كلمة ارجوكم  محتاجهم ضرورى وسلام يسوع معاكم مستنى جميلكم


----------



## oesi no (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا فى البيداء وحدى 

بظهورك
او 
من هنا 

او 
من هنا ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



kemoo قال:


> انا نفسى فى ترنيمة اقدر اقولة الهى وابويا وحبيبى






in_god_i_trust قال:


> يا جماعة من فضلكم
> من فضلكم انا عايز ترنيمه ل better life بس مش عارف اسمها بس كلماتها بتبدا ب
> ((عارفين اللي عمل شمس و قمر و كل الدنيا))
> القرار
> ...




ترنيمة اقدر اقوله ابويا - للمرنمة منال سمير ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



sallyf قال:


> لو سمحتوا عاوزه شريط اشكيلك همي



8 شرايط لفريق ثيؤطوكوس ومنهم شريط اشكيلك همى 
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



maia sharbn قال:


> انا بدور على شريط:- ما احلى حضورك , لفريق:- الرب صالح



جااارى رفع الشريط ووضعه قريبا على المنتدى...سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



jesus_christ قال:


> ممكن اخواتى فى المسح انا محتاج ترنيمتين ضرورى ضرورى اول واحدة ترنيمة ربنا يقدر اللى بتيجى على قناة الحياة والتانية اسمها قول كلمة ارجوكم  محتاجهم ضرورى وسلام يسوع معاكم مستنى جميلكم



ترنيمة ربنا يقدر- منال سمير 

وملقتش الترنيمة التانية للاسف..سلام ونعمة​


----------



## NNOO (10 أبريل 2008)

*طلب*

انا عايزه شريط نبع الطهاره للمرنم ماجد فؤاد
وشريط اسمحى لى يا كنيستى فريق تى إكليسيا
رجا محبه تلاقتى الشريطين


----------



## NNOO (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا عايزه شريط نبع الطهاره للمرنم ماجد فؤاد
وشريط اسمحى لى يا كنيستى فريق تى إكليسيا
رجا محبه تلاقى الشريطين


----------



## RemonLoukas (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

طبعاً طبعاً مشكور على الترانيم وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك بجد وربنا معاك ويقويك على خدمه المنتدى بجد
انا الترانيم شغاله وجميله بس انا كنت عايز ترنيمه أنا فى البيداء وحدى بصوت ضياء صبرى لو عندك اوك لو مش عندك مفيش اى مشكله وربنا معاك
شكراً


----------



## mero_engel (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*سلام ونعمه للجميع*

*لو فيها تعب كنت عايزه ترنيمه اسمها بتفهمني بس للاسف مش عارفه اسم المرنمه اللي بتقولها*
*ربنا يباركم ويعوض تعب محبتكم*​


----------



## mero_engel (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*سلام ونعمه للجميع*

*لو فيها تعب كنت عايزه ترنيمه اسمها بتفهمني بس للاسف مش عارفه اسم المرنمه اللي بتقولها*
*ربنا يباركم ويعوض تعب محبتكم*​


----------



## stmarygirl (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

من فضلكم انا اسفة على تعبكم
عايزة ترنيمة مبدع الكون القدير وترنيمه واحبيبى


----------



## cobcob (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



mero_engel قال:


> *سلام ونعمه للجميع*
> 
> *لو فيها تعب كنت عايزه ترنيمه اسمها بتفهمني بس للاسف مش عارفه اسم المرنمه اللي بتقولها*
> *ربنا يباركم ويعوض تعب محبتكم*​




*ترنيمة "بتفهمنى" - من شريط  (يا رب ارحم) - ترانيم شرقية لفريق الحياة الأفضل
http://www.4shared.com/file/22485234/37bb2e70/_online.html*​


----------



## cobcob (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



stmarygirl قال:


> من فضلكم انا اسفة على تعبكم
> عايزة ترنيمة مبدع الكون القدير وترنيمه واحبيبى



*ترنيمة "مبدع الكون القدير" من شريط "هفضل معاك" - الشماس برسوم القمص

http://www.4shared.com/file/43684890/52c24368/A02__.html

ترنيمة "مبدع الكون القدير" من شريط "يا جراح المسيح" - فاديا بزى
http://www.4shared.com/file/43698858/871a125e/A01____.html

الترنيمتين دول مختلفين شوية فى الكلمات ومختلفين تماما فى اللحن



ترنيمة وا حبيبى - زياد شحادة
http://www.4shared.com/file/43687731/c6c373a7/_-__.html

ترنيمة وا حبيبى - فريق العائلة المقدسة
http://www.4shared.com/file/43687478/d935b05e/_-__.html

ترنيمة وا حبيبى - فيروز
http://www.4shared.com/file/43687299/343cd1f4/_-_.html*​


----------



## dreams (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

helloooo..thanks alot 4 ur efforts
i need tarneema
its title is : anta malikona
el faree2 : betterlife

thanks alot


----------



## kristpop (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## azez_2010 (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

الو ممكن شراط صوات كورباك
مع الشكر


----------



## azez_2010 (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

الو ممكن شراط صوات كورباك
مع الشكر
شارك معانا


----------



## azez_2010 (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

الو ممكن شراط صوات كورباك
فاريق الصليب


----------



## samay (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: رجاء ترانيم باللغة القبطية اللهجة الصعيدية*



cobcob قال:


> *
> الترانيم القبطى اللى عندى كلها باللهجة البحيرية
> ترانيم للمعلم زاهر أندراوس
> شريط نغمات قبطية لبولس ملاك
> بس لو لقيت طلبكهارفعه على طول*​



[COLOR="Navy[B]"]انا متشكر قوي علي الرد واسف اني باكتب متأخر قوي انا كنت مشغول كتير الأيام اللي فاتت 
 انا متشكر خالص لكن انا اللي محتاجة هو الترانيم اللي باللهجة الصعيدي[/B] 
[/COLOR]


----------



## cobcob (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



dreams قال:


> helloooo..thanks alot 4 ur efforts
> i need tarneema
> its title is : anta malikona
> el faree2 : betterlife
> ...



*


ترنيمة "أنت مليكنا" - فريق الحياة الأفضل

http://www.4shared.com/file/43787563/9d62e105/__online.html*​


----------



## cobcob (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



azez_2010 قال:


> الو ممكن شراط صوات كورباك
> مع الشكر





*شريط "صوت كرباج"

http://www.4shared.com/dir/6511955/a810fb9a/_sharing.html*​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

_انا محتاجة ترنيمة دول يا يسوع  بسرعة لو سمحتو بلييييييييييييييييز معلش انا متقلة عليكوا معلش سامحونى وترنيمة كمان اسمها وسط بحر من الدمووووع​_


----------



## cobcob (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



بنت الملك22 قال:


> _انا محتاجة ترنيمة دول يا يسوع  بسرعة لو سمحتو بلييييييييييييييييز معلش انا متقلة عليكوا معلش سامحونى وترنيمة كمان اسمها وسط بحر من الدمووووع​_



*ترنيمة "دول يا يسوع" موجودة فى شريط (صوت كرباج)

ترانيم الشريط :

    دول يا يسوع       
    صلى لنا يا قديسة مارينا       
    صوت كرباج. 
    عمرانه قلوبنا       
    فلنسبح الرب       
    فى ديارك.
    لا يا ابنى *​


----------



## mero_engel (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



cobcob قال:


> *ترنيمة "بتفهمنى" - من شريط (يا رب ارحم) - ترانيم شرقية لفريق الحياة الأفضل*​
> 
> *http://www.4shared.com/file/22485234/37bb2e70/_online.html*​


 

*ميرسي اووي بجد تعبتك معايا *
*ياريت لو تقدر تجبلي الشريط نفسه اكون مشكوره*
*ربنا يبارك في خدمتك*​


----------



## zizo_a_86 (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

_*عاوز قداس القيامة لقداسة البابا شنودة و ابراهيم عياد*_​


----------



## مايكل منير حبيب (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يا ريت لو حد يقدر يجيبلى ترنيمة جديدة عن القيامة لأن كل ترانيم القيامة أصبحت قديمة و الناس حفظتها و عايزين ترانيم جديدة علشان العيد.
شكرا 
صلوا لأجلى


----------



## cobcob (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



مايكل منير حبيب قال:


> يا ريت لو حد يقدر يجيبلى ترنيمة جديدة عن القيامة لأن كل ترانيم القيامة أصبحت قديمة و الناس حفظتها و عايزين ترانيم جديدة علشان العيد.
> شكرا
> صلوا لأجلى





*ترنيمة "ظهر يسوع للتلاميذ" من شريط (صادقة يا رب مواعيدك) الشريط السابع لدير مارجرجس للراهبات بمصر القديمة

http://www.4shared.com/file/43885183/5fb71e09/___online.html*​
*
+  ظهر يسوع للتلاميذ فى غياب توما الرسول
قالوا له الرب قام قال : لا ده مش معقــــــــــول
كان ايمانه ضعيف ناسى قـــــــــوة الــــــلـــــــه
زى ناس كتير لما بينسوا عطايـــــــــــــــــــــــاه
قال توما للتلاميذ : لن أؤمن بما قولتــــــــــــوه
غير لما أضع صباعى مكان ما المسمار دقــوه
مكان الحربة فى جنبه أنا أضع ايـــــــــــــــــدى
مش هاقد أآمن غير لما أشوف بعينـــــــــــــــى
+ كان توما ويا التلاميذ  بعد تمن أيـــــــــــــــام
و جه يسوع فى وسطهم وقال ليهم : ســــــــلام
قال لتوما : هات صباعك وضع فى جنبى ايديـك
أنا عايزك تآمن من غير ماتشوف بعينيــــــــــك
قال توما : ربى والهى كأنه بيقول أنا صدقـــــت
قاله يسوع بعتاب : علشان شوفتنى انت آمنـت
طوبى لمن آمنوا يا توما ولم يروا بالعيـــــــــان
واحنا كمان يا ربى ثبتنا فى الايمـــــــــــــــــــان
+ أنا زى توما يا ربى باشك فيك كتــــــــيــــــــر
والعالم بينسينى قوتك يا قـــــــــــــــــــــــديـــــــر
( مهما كانت التجارب هاغلب بيك الشيطــــــان
ادينى فى كل حياتى احيا حياة الايمـــــــــان ) 2*


----------



## vena21 (12 أبريل 2008)

*طلب شريط رسالتى للبابا*

:act31: شلام الى احلى جروب بليز انا كنت محتجه شريط ترانيم اسمه رسالتى للبابا ده لبولس ملاك و كمان طلب تانى ممكن شريط مغامره فى البحر ل betterlife بس بليززززز اللى عند يرفعه بسرعه علشان محتجاهم قوى:mus25:


----------



## oesi no (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

_*



عاوز قداس القيامة لقداسة البابا شنودة و ابراهيم عياد

أنقر للتوسيع...

قداس القيامة 1998*_​


----------



## كرستينا عيسي (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*سلام المسيح معكم
انا كان نفسى فى شريط اسمه " عايز اجيلك " 
اللى يقدر يجيبلى الشريط ده يبقى كتر خيره وربنا يعوضه* .:mus25:


----------



## مايكل منير حبيب (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ميرسى ليكى يا cobcob
الترنيمة فعلا جميلة 
شكرا لتعب محبتك


----------



## freetwins (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

من فضلكم انا محتاج موسيقى ترنيمة اسمع صراخى يا سيدى الموسيقى مش الترنيمة لانى محتاجها جدا ياريت حد يجيبهالى بسرعة اكون شاكر جدا لتعب محبته


----------



## elven (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

قبل ما تطلبوها اليكم ترنيمة جديدة لفريق الحياة الافضل عايش حياتي في ظل حبك
http://mp3-tranem.net/Audio/Hymns/Th.../3ayesh_7ayate


----------



## CHRISTY.MARTY (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

_انا نفسي في ترنيمة اسمها ضنايا حبيبي لفريق مديون المنيا وابو قرقاص​_


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*عايزة ترنيمة ملك الملوك يا يسوع ... يسوع سباني بحبة*​


----------



## zizo_a_86 (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

_*يا جماعة معلش انا برزل عليكم يا ريت لو حد عنده ترنيمة عند الصليب وقفت مريم لعادل ماهر *_​


----------



## kristpop (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا كنت بدور على ترنيمة عند البئر التقانى سيدى ولا اعرف اسم المرنمة


----------



## freetwins (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

على فكرة انا طلبت موسيقى ترنيمة اسمع صراخى ومحدش رد عليا بس وانا بتصفح المواضيع وجدت واحد محتاج ترنيمة ضنايا وانا عندى اللينك بتاعها نزلته من منتدى اسمه منتدى صخرة الايمان 

لتحميل ترنيمة ضنايا
http://www.4shared.com/file/42238669/a6f80d02/___.html

بس ياريت حد يجيبلى موسيقى ترنيمة اسمع صراخى


----------



## oesi no (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ملك الملوك يا يسوع


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



oesi_no قال:


> ملك الملوك يا يسوع


*ميرسي كتييييير كتييييييييير*
*ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## elven (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

قبل ما تطلبوها اليكم ترنيمة جديدة لفريق الحياة الافضل عايش حياتي في ظل حبك
http://mp3-tranem.net/Audio/Hymns/Th.../3ayesh_7ayate


----------



## michael-samir (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*سلام ونعمة 
اريد شريط من كل الامم للمعلم ابراهيم
عياد
واريد ترانيم قديمة مثل سامحنا يا فادينا
ودايما بيخبيني لما تهب الريح وانا عايزك 
انت و ترانيم قصائد البابا شنودة ليس بصوت
بولس ملاك*


----------



## ginajoojoo (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلب شريط رسالتى للبابا*



vena21 قال:


> :act31: شلام الى احلى جروب بليز انا كنت محتجه شريط ترانيم اسمه رسالتى للبابا ده لبولس ملاك و كمان طلب تانى ممكن شريط مغامره فى البحر ل betterlife بس بليززززز اللى عند يرفعه بسرعه علشان محتجاهم قوى:mus25:



شريط رسالتى - منقول 
بس ملقتش شريط مغامرة فى البحر...سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



freetwins قال:


> من فضلكم انا محتاج موسيقى ترنيمة اسمع صراخى يا سيدى الموسيقى مش الترنيمة لانى محتاجها جدا ياريت حد يجيبهالى بسرعة اكون شاكر جدا لتعب محبته



موسيقى ترنيمة اسمع صراخى-منقووول​


----------



## ginajoojoo (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



elven قال:


> قبل ما تطلبوها اليكم ترنيمة جديدة لفريق الحياة الافضل عايش حياتي في ظل حبك
> http://mp3-tranem.net/Audio/Hymns/Th.../3ayesh_7ayate



ميرسى يا elven على الترنيمة وده اللينك السليم ليها
عايش حياتى فى ظل حبك ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



zizo_a_86 قال:


> _*يا جماعة معلش انا برزل عليكم يا ريت لو حد عنده ترنيمة عند الصليب وقفت مريم لعادل ماهر *_​






kristpop قال:


> انا كنت بدور على ترنيمة عند البئر التقانى سيدى ولا اعرف اسم المرنمة



اسفة ملقتش الترانيم دى ..هدور تانى ولو لقيتها فى اى وقت هرفعها على طول​


----------



## ginajoojoo (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



michael-samir قال:


> *سلام ونعمة
> اريد شريط من كل الامم للمعلم ابراهيم
> عياد
> واريد ترانيم قديمة مثل سامحنا يا فادينا
> ...



شريط من كل الامم 

ترنيمة سامحنا يافادينا 
ترنيمة دايما بتخبينى 
ترنيمة انا عايزك انت 

شريط قصائد البابا شنوده بصوت كورال داؤود
جزء اول 
جزء تانى 
منقووول..سلام ونعمة​


----------



## CHRISTY.MARTY (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا محتاجة ترنيمة اسمها _ضنايا حبيبي لفريق مديون (المنيا و ابو قرقاص)_​


----------



## tonyalbair (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



siva_vana قال:


> انا عايزة ترنيمة
> امسك يارب ايدى لعماد خيرى
> وترنيمة
> انا الخروف الضال بس مش عارفة كورال مين او شريط ايه
> ياريت حد يساعدنى



bhjbkjklbjklkm,./mnbjjkl;k.,nm,./mbjjlk;.bmn.k/.,mbnkl/.,mlkjjkljkj;


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن ترنيمة ..( لما يسوع بيدعيك ) ..... لبي ندائو على طول .. احلى لقاء بيلاقيك .. تيصير فرحك عطول ....


----------



## ginajoojoo (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> ممكن ترنيمة ..( لما يسوع بيدعيك ) ..... لبي ندائو على طول .. احلى لقاء بيلاقيك .. تيصير فرحك عطول ....



اتفضلى ياقمر الترنيمة بالكلمات
لينك الموضوع
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17706​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*عايزة ترنيمة بيتي يارب اللي انت بنيتة كنيسة حية صغيرة*​


----------



## كوك (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

مرسى  اوى    يااااااااا


*ginajoojoo*


----------



## vena21 (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلب شريط رسالتى للبابا*



ginajoojoo قال:


> شريط رسالتى - منقول
> بس ملقتش شريط مغامرة فى البحر...سلام ونعمة​



مرسى يا حببتى تعبتك معايا انا عارفه ان الشريط التانى متعب قوى:ura1:


----------



## marmora jesus (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن شريط غالي عليك لايمن كفروني سوري انا هتقل عليك بس انا دايخه عليه

ربنا يعوضك عن تعبك

سلام ونعمه


----------



## oesi no (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شريط غالى عليك منقووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول 
أخبرني
أنت أعظم أب 
سأدنو منك 
سايب شرورى 
شايف 
غالى عليك 
لم يكن قلبى 
نفوس حزينة 
ياللى مش لاقى 
يدك المثقوبه 
يسوع انت الفادى 
يمكن يكون
*لينك الشريط كامل*


----------



## oesi no (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*



عايزة ترنيمة بيتي يارب اللي انت بنيتة كنيسة حية صغيرة

أنقر للتوسيع...

بيتى يارب اللى أنت بنيته​

كنيسة حية صغيرة​

أنت أساسه وعايش فيه​

وصورتك فينا منورة​

ذبيحة حبنا هى صلاتنا​

إنجيلنا دستور لحياتنا​

أنا وبيتى بنعبد ربى​

والأسرار بتثبتنا​

لتحميل الشعار -  اضغط هنا​*


----------



## mero_engel (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*سلام ونعمه *
*كنت عايزه ترنيمه للاطفال *
*اسمها في العيد نجري ونلعب بس مش عارفه من شريط ايه بس هي قديمه*
*ربنا يباركم*​


----------



## marmora jesus (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ميرسي اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىى ربنا يخليك وانا اسفه اذا كنت تعبتك معايا 

ربنا يعوضك ويباركك

سلام ونعمه


----------



## marmora jesus (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سوري انا هتقل عليك تاني انا محتاجه شريط بصوتي بناديك للمرنم نوا

ربنا يباركك ويعوضك

                  سلام ونعمه


----------



## K A T Y (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

_*محتاجة ضروري شريط حبة حنطة الجزء التاني لو حد عنده هتعبه معايا يرفعوهولي*_​ 
_*وكل سنة وانتم طيبين*_​


----------



## NaNo0o0o (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

بصوتى بناديك نوا


----------



## marmora jesus (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ميرسي كتير اوي ربنا عالم انا كنت محتاجه اد ايه وربنا يعوضك ويباركك

             سلام ونعمه


----------



## elven (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكمن شريط مريم بطرس حكايات البطل


----------



## dr_romio_1980 (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

عايز ترانيم للشماس ضياء صبرى وخصوصا للعذراء والقيامة


----------



## oesi no (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*شريط حكايات البطل"اغلى شفيع" للمرنمة "مريم بطرس" *​


----------



## oesi no (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شريط يا ملك السلام ضياء صبرى


----------



## oesi no (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*مجموعه شرايط للشماس ضياء صبرى *


----------



## مايكل اسعد (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يا اخواتى ممكن اطلب هايدى منتصر وانت معايا


----------



## elven (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



oesi_no قال:


> *شريط حكايات البطل"اغلى شفيع" للمرنمة "مريم بطرس" *​



شكراااااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## elven (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

اتمنى الحصول على شريط سمير هرباس البي تعلق بيك
والرب يبارك الجميع


----------



## morry86 (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ميرسى اوى اوى اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى, هى متأخرة اوى بس بجد ميرسى
gina joojoo


----------



## roony2010 (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

عاوز ترنيمة بتاعة ايمن كفورى لان ارى حبنا ممكن يا جماعة معلش هتعبكوم معايا شوية


----------



## كوك (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

مررررسى  اوى 

على  تعبك


----------



## Coptic Prince (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

أهلا
انا عايز كل الترانيم اللي في شريط الله محبة لناصف صبحي
و ربنا يعوضك


----------



## elven (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

اتمنى الحصول على شريط سمير هرباس البي تعلق بيك
والرب يبارك الجميع


----------



## fadyatef (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



sallyf قال:


> عاوزة ترنيمة تقريبا اسمها يا صاحبي بتقول ( أبقبلة حبيبي و تحية قريبي تخون معلما و فاديا و ابن الألة يا صاحب ):99:


معلومة للخي العزيز اسم الترنيمة لماذا يا صاحبي 
و محتجها دروري 
قناة اغابي بتجبها كتير بس انا محتجها علي الكمبيوتر


----------



## revlution (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

مساء الخير ، انا اول مره اشارك هنا ، بس انا فعلا بقالى فتره كبيرة بادور على شريط للمرنم "هانى انيس " اسمه " ترسم ملامحى " انا الحقيقة دورت عليه فى مكتبات كتيره و ملقتهوش ، ارجوكم لو حد يعرف اى معلومة ممكن يقولى؟


----------



## cobcob (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



fadyatef قال:


> معلومة للخي العزيز اسم الترنيمة لماذا يا صاحبي
> و محتجها دروري
> قناة اغابي بتجبها كتير بس انا محتجها علي الكمبيوتر




جارى رفع الترنيمة

الترنيمة اسمها "يا صاحب" من شريط (لمسنى وقوانى)​


----------



## cobcob (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



fadyatef قال:


> معلومة للخي العزيز اسم الترنيمة لماذا يا صاحبي
> و محتجها دروري
> قناة اغابي بتجبها كتير بس انا محتجها علي الكمبيوتر






ترنيمة "يا صاحب" من شريط (لمسنى وقوانى)

http://www.4shared.com/file/45288607/a56d881c/__online.html​


----------



## morry86 (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن ترنيمة صرخة قلب و ترنيمة خارج اسوارك يا اورشاليم


----------



## سوسن حسين (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن اسمع ترنيم لو سمحتم     (  رب شال كل همم )


----------



## elven (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن حد يدبرلي الترنيمتين التاليتين:
1-
 ترنيمة روح الرب على 
2- ترنيمة نحن فى أيام إيليا 
ويسوع يبارككم


----------



## sosana (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا عاوزة شريط نغمات القيامة لبولس ملاك


----------



## jesus_son (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*كوب كوب معلش طلب من اخوكى وانا اول مرة ادخل اطلب ترانيم فياريت تحاولى تجيبيلى طلبى ده
انا بطلب منك او من اى حد او من اى مشرف شريط ترانيم هفضل معاك
وانا اصلا طالب الشريط ده مخصوص عشان اسمع ترنيمة لما تكثر الدموع اللى بيرنم فيها برسوم مع بنت خاله او بنت عمه
و بشكرك جدا يا كوب كوب*


----------



## cobcob (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



jesus_son قال:


> *كوب كوب معلش طلب من اخوكى وانا اول مرة ادخل اطلب ترانيم فياريت تحاولى تجيبيلى طلبى ده
> انا بطلب منك او من اى حد او من اى مشرف شريط ترانيم هفضل معاك
> وانا اصلا طالب الشريط ده مخصوص عشان اسمع ترنيمة لما تكثر الدموع اللى بيرنم فيها برسوم مع بنت خاله او بنت عمه
> و بشكرك جدا يا كوب كوب*





ان شاء الله هارفعلك الشريط بس بكرة أو بعد بكرة عشان العيد
كل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## shawkyt (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

نفسى فى ترنيمة وهى للعذراء بتقول.
يا من عطيت اشرف عطيه
.ممكن   الاقى طلبى؟؟؟؟؟
 رينا يعوض تعب محبتك
شوقى طلعت
 ممنوع وضع ايميلات 
oesi_no


----------



## oesi no (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ترتيلة يا من اعطيتى اشرف عطيه ​


----------



## elven (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ممكن حد يدبرلي الترنيمتين التاليتين:
1-
ترنيمة روح الرب على 
2- ترنيمة نحن فى أيام إيليا 
ويسوع يبارككم


----------



## shawkyt (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

oesi_no

اشكر لك تعب محبتك

اخرستوس انستي+++++اليسوس انستي
شوقى طلعت


----------



## sweetyheart_89 (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

_*kol sana wento tayebin
men fadloko ana 7a2i2y me7taga mosa3da eny 2ala2y sherit esmo salam 7a2i2y ly fari2 el 
 we tarnimet ediny 7aga a3ishlaha men sherit 3'any ly better life 7asad*_


----------



## jesus_son (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*برضه مستنى شريط هفضل معاك
او ترنيمة لما تكثر الدموع اللى فى الشريط ده*​


----------



## mikoo (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يا جماعة بعد  اذنكم طلب عاجل و بسيط
انا عايز لحن يا كل الصفوف السمائيين بس يكون كامل بصوت ابراهيم عياد 
شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## hokka_2020 (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



mikoo قال:


> يا جماعة بعد  اذنكم طلب عاجل و بسيط
> انا عايز لحن يا كل الصفوف السمائيين بس يكون كامل بصوت ابراهيم عياد
> شكرااااااااااااا



اتفضل يا مايكل
لحن يا كل الصفوف للمعلم ابراهيم عياد
http://www.savefile.com/download/616957?PHPSESSID=44f693c391f2acdc0b762ed1e1568c8d ​


----------



## cobcob (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



jesus_son قال:


> *برضه مستنى شريط هفضل معاك
> او ترنيمة لما تكثر الدموع اللى فى الشريط ده*​





*معلش على التأخير وكل سنة وانت طيب

شريط "هفضل معاك" - برسوم القمص اسحق

http://www.4shared.com/dir/6784279/e8c3099a/_sharing.html

أحتاج اليك
مبدع الكون
تعالوا يا تعابى
لما أجتزت فى الالام
لما تكثر الدموع
يا من بحضوره
إنى أحب الرب
حبيبى سبانى
هل قد ذبحت
كان فى واحد مسافر بلده - السامرى الصالح*​


----------



## elven (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن ترنيمة نعظم اسم يسوع (ليعلو اسمك فوق الكل) لفريق انهار الحياة


----------



## elven (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

وكذلك ترنيمة اسم يسوع فوق الكل لفريق انهار الحياة


----------



## صوت الرب (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*انا محتاج ترنيمة
خبز و خمر و مي ايماني
ابن الله الحي ارباني
و شكرا للمجهود الكبير*


----------



## oesi no (1 مايو 2008)

خبز وخمر وماى 

4 شرايط لفريق انهار الحياة 
سلام ونعمه 
​


----------



## vena21 (1 مايو 2008)

*طلب ترانيم على ال ctv*

:kap:بليييييييييييييييز ممكن حد ينزل ترنيمه صغير انا و ترنيمه غيرت اغسطين اللى بتيجى على ال ctv وكمان كنت طلبت قبل كده شريط مغامره فى البحر بتاع betterlife لسه محدش لاقاه بليييييز مش تتاخروا فى الرد:kap::kap:


----------



## صوت الرب (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: طلبات الترانيم*

*


oesi_no قال:



خبز وخمر وماى 

4 شرايط لفريق انهار الحياة 
سلام ونعمه 
​

أنقر للتوسيع...

شكرا حبيبي لتعبك معي
جاري التحميل ...
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك
سلام رب السلام يسوع معك*


----------



## dodo gorg (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا عايز ترنيمه مالي غيرك الجاء ليه ربي وانا تعبان
ولك جزيل الشكر
انا معرفش مين بيرنمها


----------



## jesus_son (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*كوب كوب انا بجد مش عارف اشكرك اد ايه
بجد متشكر ليكى اوى على شريط الترانيم ده انا كنت فعلا عايز اسمعه بقالى كتير مع انى كنت بشتغل مع المرنم ده نفسه هوه و شريكه عادل ماهر بس محصلتش الفرصة انى اطلب منه الشريط
متشكر ليكى جدا يا كوب كوب على الشريط و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
كل سنة وانتى طيبة
وكل سنة والمنتدى كله طيب​*


----------



## elven (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن حد يدبرلي الترنيمتين التاليتين:
1-
ترنيمة روح الرب على 
2- ترنيمة نحن فى أيام إيليا 
ويسوع يبارككم


----------



## cobcob (4 مايو 2008)

dodo gorg قال:


> انا عايز ترنيمه مالي غيرك الجاء ليه ربي وانا تعبان
> ولك جزيل الشكر
> انا معرفش مين بيرنمها




*
ترنيمة "ما لى غيرك ألجأ ليه"

http://www.4shared.com/file/46405642/94c0d30b/__online.html
وانا كمان معرفش مين اللى بيرنمها
:36_1_21:*​


----------



## sweetyheart_89 (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*انا محتاجة ترنيمة بطل انا بتيجى على السى تى فى*


----------



## wael_samy1 (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



sallyf قال:


> عاوزة ترنيمة تقريبا اسمها يا صاحبي بتقول ( أبقبلة حبيبي و تحية قريبي تخون معلما و فاديا و ابن الألة يا صاحب ):99:



*الترنيمة اسمها لماذا جئت يا صاحب*

http://www.4shared.com/file/46469371/e5b95981/ya_online.html


----------



## wael_samy1 (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



sweetyheart_89 قال:


> *انا محتاجة ترنيمة بطل انا بتيجى على السى تى فى*




ترنيمة بطل انا 

لانى فيك بحتمى 
علشان فى حضنك برتمى



http://www.4shared.com/file/46593212/d99619a/__online.html


----------



## CHRISTY.MARTY (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*من فضلكم يا جماعة انا عايزة ترنيمة اسمها
ابنك انا​*_بس الصراحة انا مش عارفة اسم المرنم بتاعها او اسم الشريط اللي هي فيه_


----------



## Ereiny (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلب ترانيم على ال ctv*



vena21 قال:


> :kap:بليييييييييييييييز ممكن حد ينزل ترنيمه صغير انا و ترنيمه غيرت اغسطين اللى بتيجى على ال ctv :kap::kap:


 
وأنا وأنا وأنا 

عاوزاهم بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز خصوصا غيرت أغسطين

God Bless your life

+  +  +


----------



## joseph nazer (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن شرائط لديا شديد


----------



## cobcob (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلب ترانيم على ال ctv*



Ereiny قال:


> وأنا وأنا وأنا
> 
> عاوزاهم بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز خصوصا غيرت أغسطين
> 
> ...


*
صدقينى لو موجودين مش هانتأخر عليكى
أنا دورت على الترانيم ومش لاقياهم
بس لسه بادور*​


----------



## vena21 (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلب ترانيم على ال ctv*



cobcob قال:


> *
> صدقينى لو موجودين مش هانتأخر عليكى
> أنا دورت على الترانيم ومش لاقياهم
> بس لسه بادور*​



:cry2: طب يا كوكو مش تتاخرى لو لافتيهم اصلهم بجد حلوين قوى قوى و انا واثقه انك دايما فى الخدمه و عمرك ما بتتاخرى بس هافضل اعيط لحد متلاقيهم خلى بالكوا من المنتدى احسن يتغرق :cry2::cry2::cry2::cry2::cry2::cry2::cry2::cry2::cry2::cry2::cry2::cry2::cry2:


----------



## azez_2010 (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

الو ممكن شريط صوات كورباك


----------



## elven (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن واحد يدبرلي ترنيمة اقدر اقولو ابويا لمنال سمير بس كاملة


----------



## cobcob (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



azez_2010 قال:


> الو ممكن شريط صوات كورباك





شريط "صوت كرباج"

http://www.4shared.com/dir/6511955/a810fb9a/_sharing.html
دول يا يسوع  
صلى لنا يا قديسة مارينا     
صوت كرباج     
عمرانه قلوبنة  
فلنسبح الرب    
فى ديارك    
لا يا ابنى ​


----------



## cobcob (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



elven قال:


> ممكن واحد يدبرلي ترنيمة اقدر اقولو ابويا لمنال سمير بس كاملة



*

الترنيمة موجودة فى نفس الموضوع فى الصفحة دى

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...ighlight=%E3%E4%C7%E1+%D3%E3%ED%D1#post736666​*


----------



## cobcob (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



joseph nazer قال:


> ممكن شرائط لديا شديد





*دى شرايط ليديا شديد اللى موجودة فى المنتدى
وباذن ربنا هارفعلك بقيت الشرايط الموجودة عندى
شريط "صوتك نادانى"

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20177

شريط "عيناى الى السماء"

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39831&highlight=%22%E1%ED%CF%ED%C7+%D4%CF%ED%CF%22

شريط "فض فة قلبى"

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39410

شريط "حبيتنا"

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39395*​


----------



## MINA FIKRY (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن شريط ترانيم بتاع مريم بطرس اللى فيه ترنيمة بتعنا


----------



## Ereiny (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شكرا على شريط صوت كرباج انا بمووووووووووت فيه

ممكن شريط الحب العجيب لفريق افا بافلى ونجم أذاب الجليد لكورال القطيع الصغير

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك

+  +  +​


----------



## sollytwins (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام ونعمه كنت عايز ترنيمه بمراحم الرب اغني هي لمرنمه مش مرنم


----------



## dodo gorg (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

الف شكر للمشرفه cobcob
وشكرا علي تعبك واهتمامك
الترنيمه وصلت


----------



## oesi no (9 مايو 2008)

بمراحم الرب اغنى فاديه بازى من شريط لذكرك 
​


----------



## morry86 (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يا جماعة بليييييييييييييييز ممكن ترنيمة تقريبا اسمها صرخة قلب و ترنيمة تانية بتقول (الى تدنو اليك ارنو مسلما)


----------



## oesi no (10 مايو 2008)

فى وقت ضعفى من شريط مالى سواك الحياة الافضل 
اللى فيها اليا تدنو اليك ارنو مسلما 
​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا محتاجه اوي شريط مدرسة التوبه لفيفيان السودانيه
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم

                  سلام ونعمه


----------



## oesi no (13 مايو 2008)

شريط مدرسة التوبه ​


----------



## cobcob (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



MINA FIKRY قال:


> ممكن شريط ترانيم بتاع مريم بطرس اللى فيه ترنيمة بتعنا







ممكن أتأكد من اسم الترنيمة؟
أو تكتب جزء منها​


----------



## marmora jesus (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ميرسي كتير ليك وربنا يعوضك علي تعبك 

سلام ونعمه


----------



## marmora jesus (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ترنيمة بتعينا يايسوع بتعينا لمريم بطرس موجوده في شريط اقبل الايادي

سلام ونعمه


----------



## oesi no (14 مايو 2008)

ترنيمة بتعينا من شريط اقبل الايادى لمريم بطرس 
اللى هى طيب والناس كلها حباه   
الترنيمة اهى   
بتعينا  من شريط اقبل الايادى منقووووووووووووولة
اذا مش هى برجاء ابلاغى ​


----------



## maia sharbn (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ازيك يا gina jojo ارجوك انا عيزة الشريط ضروري هوة لسا بيترفع؟؟؟ و متشكرة الرب يبركك


----------



## oesi no (14 مايو 2008)

فريق الرب صالح 
ما احلى حضورك 
هلم نسجد
ربى ما احلى حضورك
ان ساءت كل ظروفى
ليعلو اسمك
يسوع انت مليكى 
نحمدك يارب
قد يظن  الناس 
سامحنى يا يسوع
اللينكات منقوله من موقع  mp3-tranem.net
الشريط ناقص ترنيمتين اسجد امامك وقد ملك الرب 
سلام ونعمه ​


----------



## ghga (14 مايو 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## MINA FIKRY (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

plz shret traneem okabel elayady lelmoranema mariem botros


----------



## adelselim2008 (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

لو سمحت عايز ترنيمة ملك الملوك يا يسوع اداء نوا بولس كورال واكون شاكررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## adelselim2008 (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

لو سمحت عايز ترنيمة ملك الملوك يا يسوع اداء نوا بولس كورال واكون شاكررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## maia sharbn (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

thank u very much God bless u


----------



## oesi no (17 مايو 2008)

شريط مريم بطرس اقبل الايادى ​


----------



## oesi no (17 مايو 2008)

ترنيمة نوا  مش موجودة فى اى شريط من شرايطها الاتنين  
هل المقصود انها رنمتها فى كورال ؟
منتظر الاجابه 
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ktakity (17 مايو 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع
احتاج ترنيمة مبارك شعبى مصر
ضرورى


----------



## oesi no (17 مايو 2008)

مبارك شعبى مصر  كليب منقووول 
مساحته 3 ميجا ​


----------



## ktakity (17 مايو 2008)

ميرسى على الكليب 
لكن انا محتاجه تراك الصوت
و يا ريت اى ترانيم عن دخول المسيح ارض مصر
شكرا مقدما


----------



## FADY_TEMON (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*عايز ترنيمة أمها ((بعته)) معرفش لمين لكن أنا عيزها 
*


----------



## anosh (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*ليا طلب صغير ياريت يا جماعه اللى عنده موسيقى ترانيم او توزيعات تكون لترانيم جديده شويه يرفعها على  ضرورى و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم فى انتظار ردودكم ... ​*


----------



## oesi no (18 مايو 2008)

انجى ياريت تحددى اسامى الترانيم اللى انتى عاوزاه الموسيقى بتاعتها


----------



## anosh (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*انا اسفه انا مش عايزه ترنيمة معينه  اى توزيعات تكون لترانيم جديده شويه اى ترانيم و انا اسفه مره تانيه انى هاتعبكم معايا  *​


----------



## oesi no (18 مايو 2008)

مفيش داعى للاسف نهائى 
جارى البحث  عن توزيعات ترانيم جديدة​


----------



## oesi no (18 مايو 2008)

القى نظرة كدة على الموضوع دة من منتدى مارمينا 
http://www.mar-mina.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3132​


----------



## david_mena (20 مايو 2008)

اريد كليب او ترنيمه لا تخف لاني انا معك الرب يبارككم جميعا:Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## gogo555 (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام المسيح  ---- من فضلكم اريد  ترنيمة حبيتني لية كان فيا ايه  ++++++ و دي اول مره اشارك في  المنتدي          و شكرا.............


----------



## يوحنا هانى (22 مايو 2008)

عندى طلب صغنن خالص

أنا بحب أوى القصص الدرامية الصوتية زى سيرة أبونا عبد المسيح , أمنا أيرينى , وغيرهم كتيرررر
ودورت ع النت مش لاقى خالص ... لو تقدروا تجيبولى طلبى دة ... هابقى مبسوط خالص خالص 
وياريت محدش يقولى موقع coptic net  وميرسى على محبتكم ..

يوحنا ابن ملك الملوك​[/FONT]


----------



## oesi no (22 مايو 2008)

قصه حياة ابونا عبد المسيح المناهرى

قصة حياة الراهب الشهيد القس بشنونه المقارى 

جارى البحث عن قصص تانيه بس بعد العشا


----------



## oesi no (22 مايو 2008)

اعتقد الموقع دة هينفعك جامد 
http://st-takla.org/Multimedia/010-Audio-Coptic-Hagiography-index.html


----------



## يوحنا هانى (22 مايو 2008)

*بجد ميرسى خالص وربنا يعوضك فى ملكوتة السمائية أضعاف أضعاف ... وأنا فى انتظار الباقى
يوحنا ابن ملك الملوك​*


----------



## nody (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

hi ya gama3a ana 3odwa gedida & awl mara a3mel ay 7aga 3'er downloading eltaraneem ya rab bs eli b3mlo da yewsal sa7
ana knt 3yza taraneem koral The Saints
ana seme3t lihom shereteen & eletneen a7la mn ba3d
wa7d esmo A7la 2alb
fih taraneem :ana msh yousef- ba2a ana astahel - a7la 2alb & tobaki ya mariam
eltani ta2rinb esmo 3omro manasak
lw 7ad 3eref ygib eltaraneem di yebga thaaaaaaaaaanks so much
& thx bardo 7ata lw ma7adsh gab 7aga


----------



## oesi no (23 مايو 2008)

شريط عمره ما نساك 
منقوووووول ​


----------



## Kerya_Layson (23 مايو 2008)

سلام ونعمه الرب للجميع انا عضو جديد وحابب انى اكون صديق بيكوا  نفسى الاقى مديح الانبا بولا الشريط الثانى وليس الثالث وشكرا


----------



## يوحنا هانى (23 مايو 2008)

*أنتو نسيتوا بقية طلبى ولا اية على قصص القديسين المسموعة ...... كل دة بعد العشا
ههههههههههههههههه ....
أول مرة فى حياتى أشوف حد يتعشى 3 أيام ...........
هههههههههههههههههههههههه ....​*_*يوحنا ابن ملك الملوك*_​


----------



## oesi no (23 مايو 2008)

انت هتجيبلى مصيبه 
ما انا بعت الموقع التانى بعد العشا فيه بتاع 30 قصة ​


----------



## oesi no (23 مايو 2008)

اهوه لينك المشاركة 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=771787&postcount=1556
انا لو اتعشيت فى 3 ايام مكنش حالى هيبقا كدة


----------



## يوحنا هانى (24 مايو 2008)

* آة سورى معلش أنا نسيت أقولك أن الموقع مابيحملش حاجة هى بس قصة القديسة مهرائيل ... أرجوا الأهتمام أوى بطلب القصص دة ... وميرسى أوى على تعبكم معايا​*


----------



## oesi no (24 مايو 2008)

سيرة حياة الانبا كاراس السائح 

قصة حياة الانبا ابرام


----------



## oesi no (24 مايو 2008)

شويه سير قديسين كمان 
بس اول مرة اسمع اساميهم 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/6287100/9e60a7fd/sharing.html
الف شكر ليكى 
انك خلتنى ادور على القصص دى 
هنزل الاسامى اللى معرفهاش وهسمعها 
سلام ونعمه ​


----------



## يوحنا هانى (25 مايو 2008)

*بجد أنا مش عارف أقولك أية يا جورج ... بجد أنت خادم نشيت جدا ً ... ربنا يعوضك أضعاف أضعاف فى ملكوتة السمائية ... ويعطيك على قد تعبك ...
ميرسى أوى بجد مش عارف أقولك أية ... على العموم لو لقيت قصص تانى أنا فى أنتظارها ... عاوزين نفكر نعمل موضوع موسوعة مليانة بسير القديسين بس نجمع شوية تانى ... بس أنا مش لاقى خالص ع النت ممكن تقولى أنت بتدور أذاى وأنا أدور معاك ... على العموم أنا كان لى طلب صغير كتبتة فى موضوع برة بس ما حدش عبرنى و أدى الموضوع أهة لو تعرف تعملى فية حاجة .. أنت مش عارف هاتبقى خدمتنى أذاى ..

يوحنا أبن ملك الملوك​​*


----------



## يوحنا هانى (25 مايو 2008)

* آسف الموضوع آهة : 


 يا جماعة بليز أى حد عندة سيديهات ترانيم يرفعها هنا 

أتفضل يا جورج  المشاركة


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47525​*


----------



## oesi no (25 مايو 2008)

تم الرد على الموضوع وغلقه 
اى طلبات او استفسارات مكانها الموضوع دة ​


----------



## يوحنا هانى (25 مايو 2008)

على فكرة أنا حملت كتيرررررر من على النتدى والحاجات اللى فيها سيديهات قليلة جدا جدا جدا


----------



## يوحنا هانى (25 مايو 2008)

*ع العموم ميرسى أوى على أحترامك لى وغلقك للموضوع .. سلام​*


----------



## cobcob (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*أولا: تم حذف الموضوع لأن فى موضوع مخصص للطلبات
لأن لو كل واحد عاوز طلب كتب موضوع منفصل 
هايكون التعامل والتدوير فى القسم صعب
النظام ده بيخلى كل الناس تستفيد من الترانيم المرفوعة فى موضوع الطلبات
مش بس اللى طلب الترنيمة
النظام مش بيزعل

ثانيا : بالنسبة لطلبك للسيديهات
احنا دايما بنحاول نرفع أفضل جودة صوت بنلاقيها بصرف النظر عن مصدرها
وفى حاجات قديمة أصلا مش موجودة غير منقولة من شرايط
وجزء كبير من نقاء الصوت بيعتمد أصلا على طريقة التسجيل نفسها وجودتها
ياريت لو عندك ترانيم جودة الصوت فيها عالية تشاركنا بيها وترعها​*​


----------



## rago_amor (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن ترنيمة "عايز أقدى حياتى معاك"

و ترنيمة "متعولش الهم و متخفشي"

شكراً جداً,,


----------



## adelselim2008 (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

للاسف مش لاقى الترنيمة اللى طلبتها وهى ترنيمة ملك الملوك يا يسوع يا سيد الاسياد فلوبنا فى انتظار تاخدنا للامجاد اداء كورال نوا بولس على قناة سى .ى. فى


----------



## adelselim2008 (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ارجو اعطائى رد واكون شاكر


----------



## bisho102 (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام والنعمة
كنت محتاج ضرورى شريط (هفضل معاك) للقمص برسوم   مع انه موجود فى المنتدى بس اللينكات مش شغالة
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## cobcob (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



bisho102 قال:


> سلام والنعمة
> كنت محتاج ضرورى شريط (هفضل معاك) للقمص برسوم   مع انه موجود فى المنتدى بس اللينكات مش شغالة
> وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم






*الشريط موجود فى نفس الموضوع ده رد لطلب سابق
وده لينك الصفحة

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...ighlight=%E5%DD%D6%E1+%E3%DA%C7%DF#post753829*​


----------



## nody (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: طلبات الترانيم*

Thaaanks sooo much
what about " احلى قلب" ؟
i need it awi


----------



## cobcob (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



adelselim2008 قال:


> للاسف مش لاقى الترنيمة اللى طلبتها وهى ترنيمة ملك الملوك يا يسوع يا سيد الاسياد فلوبنا فى انتظار تاخدنا للامجاد اداء كورال نوا بولس على قناة سى .ى. فى


*

الترنيمة موجودة عندى باكتر من تسجيل بس اللى انت طلبته مش موجود عندى
أرجو ان دول يفيدوك

بصوت عزت عزمى
http://www.4shared.com/file/49174658/c117517b/__-__.html

من شريط "اتبعنى"
http://www.4shared.com/file/49175772/aa8ad7b5/__-.html*​


----------



## cobcob (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



rago_amor قال:


> ممكن ترنيمة "عايز أقدى حياتى معاك"
> 
> و ترنيمة "متعولش الهم و متخفشي"
> 
> شكراً جداً,,




*ترنيمة "ماتعولش الهم" من شريط ماتعولش الهم - مريم بطرس

http://www.4shared.com/file/49176308/10a2af5e/__online.html*​


----------



## adelselim2008 (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم وانا اشكركم على هذا المجهود الذى تبذلوة فى سبيل اسعاد الاخرين  امضاء عادل سليم


----------



## adelselim2008 (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

Thank  you           Thank        Thank


----------



## Ereiny (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

غيرت اوغسطين اخيرا لقيتها 30:

:download:

*غيرت اوغسطين*

+  +  +​


----------



## oesi no (28 مايو 2008)

ترنيمة يا احلى قلب ​


----------



## nody (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: طلبات الترانيم*

thank u sooo much
God bless u


----------



## Gougie (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

اللينك بتاع ترنيمة غيرت اغسطين مش راضي يشتغل


----------



## meroo_n70 (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام لكم انا كنت عايزة ترنيمة لايمكن لايمكن ينسانا فادينا وياريت عايزاها ضرورى خالص خالص فى اسرع وقت


----------



## oesi no (29 مايو 2008)

> اللينك بتاع ترنيمة غيرت اغسطين مش راضي يشتغل



اللينك شغال حاول مرة اخرى ​


----------



## Gougie (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*اه شكراص أشتغل معايا
مرسي بجد

ممكن لو ينفع ترنيمة تانية برده لفريق قلب داود بتتقال على CTV برده اسمها "هرمي كل إتكالي عليك"

شكراص بجد على التعب*


----------



## venanabil (29 مايو 2008)

أول طلب ليا
عايزه ترنيمه اوعى تأجل  مين هايجيبلك عمرك تانى


----------



## mero_engel (29 مايو 2008)

*كنت  محتاجه علي شريط نازل جديد *
*اسمه خليك معايا لمجموعه من المرنمين ليديا شديد وزياد شحانه ومجموعه اخري*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*​


----------



## tagyoflaiu (30 مايو 2008)

انا نفسي في القداس الحبشي كامل ومش عارف اشتريه لاني في مدينه ساحليه جديده وبعيده ومش عارف اشتري الشريط ده وكلها مش مسيحيين ممكن حد من المشرفين يجبلي القداس الحبشي بعد ازنكم وانا اسف علي ازعاجكم


----------



## mikoo (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: طلبات الترانيم*



tagyoflaiu قال:


> انا نفسي في القداس الحبشي كامل ومش عارف اشتريه لاني في مدينه ساحليه جديده وبعيده ومش عارف اشتري الشريط ده وكلها مش مسيحيين ممكن حد من المشرفين يجبلي القداس الحبشي بعد ازنكم وانا اسف علي ازعاجكم



ده القداس الحبشي كامل لابونا اسطفانوس رزق بس معلش هو مساحته كبيرة شوية 
http://www.4shared.com/file/49610483/fdc8709f/Habas_estafa.html


----------



## adelselim2008 (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم واتا شاكر جدا على هذا المجهود امضاء عادل سليم


----------



## virgo (1 يونيو 2008)

hi momken plz 2l taraneem dee ana msh 3arfa heya fe sharayet eeh 
1.sortee 3andak
3alee lefo2 ana rafe3 rasee.2
3.ana mtamn  wana wayak
4.kol yuom ta7t saleebak
thank u


----------



## ldiab (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شكرا ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
اريد تراتيل وديع الصافي

أمّنا يا مريم

يا مريم يا أم الله 
 2  تعظّم الرب نفسي 
 3  أمنا يا مريم
 4  الربّ بنعمه زيّنكِ 
 5  جبريلُ جاء يبشّركِ
 6  يا مريم العدرا أنا الإنسان 
 7  إليك الورد يا مريم  
 8  يا مريم البكر 
 9  جايي لعندك رش زهور  
 10  فرحوا حجار البيت 


تراتيل دينية
 1  يا إلهي الرحيم   
 2  تعظم الربَّ نفسي   
 3  أعطنا ربي قبل كل عطاء  
 4  اللهمَّ اسمع أقوالي   
 5  الله نوري وخلاصي 
 6  أنت يا من أمرتَ البحر  
 7  الوصايا العشر   
 8  أمنا يا مريم


----------



## oesi no (1 يونيو 2008)

صورتى عندك 

عالى لفوق 

كل يوم تحت صليبك
باقى ترنيمة واحدة فقط وهى انا مطمن وانا وياك 
جارى البحث عنها ​


----------



## oesi no (1 يونيو 2008)

*انت يا من امرت البحر  وديع الصافى *​


----------



## virgo (1 يونيو 2008)

thank  u soooo much


----------



## elven (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام يسوع ممكن واحد يدبرلي شريط صوتك يايسوع لفريق stronghold


----------



## oesi no (2 يونيو 2008)

> سلام يسوع ممكن واحد يدبرلي شريط صوتك يايسوع لفريق stronghold



مفيش على النت لفريق  strongholds
غير ليتك تباركنى 
وتسبيح للرب 
لكن مش موجود شريط صوتك يا يسوع ​


----------



## المايسترو (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ياريت ترنيمه جوه الطاحونه لانى مش عارف المرنم مين


----------



## snowwhite1988 (3 يونيو 2008)

لو سمحتوا يا جماعة انا محتاجة موسيقة ترنيمتين ضرورى وهما 
1-ماتعولش الهم
2-ياللى لمست
الموجدين فى شريط ماتعولش الهم بتاع المرنمة مريم بطرس
انا عارفة انه طلب صعب جدا بس ياريت لو حد يقدر يجبهملى ربنا يعرضكم


----------



## ma_akm (4 يونيو 2008)

*أريد ترنيمة منتظرك لماهر فايز*

أريد ترنيمة منتظرك بتجدد في القوة تبان في حياتي .. لماهر فايز .. و شكرا


----------



## adelselim2008 (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا متشكر على تعب محبتكم وانا لقيت الترانيم اللى كنت طالبها وشكرا لاهتمامكم


----------



## elven (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: طلبات الترانيم*



oesi_no قال:


> مفيش على النت لفريق  Strongholds
> غير ليتك تباركنى
> وتسبيح للرب
> لكن مش موجود شريط صوتك يا يسوع ​



شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا على اهتمامكم


----------



## oesi no (5 يونيو 2008)

ترنيمه جوة الطاحونه 
الشريط كله من هنا 
http://www.masi7i.com/index.pl/songs_boles_malak?func=view&wid=988&sort=fileTitle&sortDirection=asc​


----------



## Gougie (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

حد عنده ترنيمة *"هارمي كل إتكالي عليك"*
بليزززززززززززززززز لو حد عنده يرفعهاااا
ترنيمة حلوة اويي


----------



## بنت الملك22 (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

_*يا جماعةلو سمحتوا بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييزززززززززززززززز انا محتاجة ترنيييييييمة اوىىىىىىىىىىىبس المشكلة انى معرفش غير الجزء دة منها بس (صغير انا عن كل الطافك وانت الهى قوى قدير)لو سمحتو اي حد يعرفها يرفعها على المنتدة بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز​*_


----------



## cobcob (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



gougie قال:


> حد عنده ترنيمة *"هارمي كل إتكالي عليك"*
> بليزززززززززززززززز لو حد عنده يرفعهاااا
> ترنيمة حلوة اويي





*
حاضر
الترنيمة موجودة
بس هاتتأخر شوية *​


----------



## cobcob (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



Gougie قال:


> حد عنده ترنيمة *"هارمي كل إتكالي عليك"*
> بليزززززززززززززززز لو حد عنده يرفعهاااا
> ترنيمة حلوة اويي





*ترنيمة "هارمى كل اتكالى عليك" من شريط (أمى يا عدرا) - فريق خراف يسوع

http://www.4shared.com/file/50379931/35d35ff/___online.html*​


----------



## monmooon (7 يونيو 2008)

فيه ترنيمه اسمها اسمعها ياخاطي كلمه  نفسي اسمعها وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## CHRISTY.MARTY (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*من فضلكم يا جماعة عايزة ترنيمة اسمها
منهم شعوب سلمت
انا مش عارفة اسم الكورال اللي بيرنمها لكن اعرف انهم بيرنموها لكورال كنيسة مار جرجس هليو بوليس اللي اتقلب بيهم الاتوبيس​*


----------



## michael2008 (7 يونيو 2008)

ترنيمة هاصلاتى ____-فاديا


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

لو سمحت عاوز ترنيمة انا هو الرب شفاك ترنيمة على قناة الحياة  

لو سمحت


----------



## oesi no (7 يونيو 2008)

ها صلاتى 
منقووووووووووول


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



نور و نعمة قال:


> لو سمحت عاوز ترنيمة انا هو الرب شفاك ترنيمة على قناة الحياة
> 
> لو سمحت



هل هناك مساعد


----------



## MINA FIKRY (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

plz i need an english tarnema called did u know


----------



## oesi no (8 يونيو 2008)

Clay_Aiken
mary did u know 1

Kathy Mattea 
mary did u know 2
*Nancy Krebs *
mary did u know 3​


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

لو سمحت عاوز ترنيمة انا هو الرب شفاك ترنيمة على قناة الحياة 

لو سمحت


----------



## monmooon (9 يونيو 2008)

*ايه ياجماعه محدش رد علي في الترانيمه اللي طلبتها  (اسمعها ياخاطي كلمه )*


----------



## cobcob (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: طلبات الترانيم*



monmooon قال:


> *ايه ياجماعه محدش رد علي في الترانيمه اللي طلبتها  (اسمعها ياخاطي كلمه )*





*محدش رد عليكى عشان مش لاقيين الترنيمة
الترنيمة لو موجودة عند أى حد أكيد كان هايرفعها
وفى كل الأحوال جارى البحث عنها*​


----------



## oesi no (10 يونيو 2008)

اسمعها يا خاطى كلمة  منير حبيب


----------



## shaheer sedhom (11 يونيو 2008)

لو سمحتوا يا شباب لو في حد عنده شريط " يا الله أيانا " بتاع فريق التسبيح أبقي متشكر جدا لأنه فعلا شريط ممتاز و التوزيعات اللي فيه مميزة جدا.
شكرا مقدما ..........


----------



## shaheer sedhom (11 يونيو 2008)

*" يا الله أبانا " فريق التسبيح*

لو سمحتوا يا شباب لو في حد عنده شريط " يا الله أيانا " بتاع فريق التسبيح أبقي متشكر جدا لأنه فعلا شريط ممتاز و التوزيعات اللي فيه مميزة جدا.
شكرا مقدما ..........


----------



## monmooon (11 يونيو 2008)

_*مرسي خالص خالص علي تعبك لكن الترنيمه كل ما اجي احملها علي الجهاز ما بيحملش بتتشتغل من الينك علي طول علي العموم مرسي جداً ليك ويارب تدوم خدمتك*_​


----------



## oesi no (11 يونيو 2008)

كليك يمين وsave target as  
هتتحمل معاك علطول 

شريط يالله ابانا ؟
مش عارف الصراحة 
بس هو فيه ترنيمه اسمها يالله ابانا فى شريط بارك بلادى 
اللينك بتاع الشريط 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/7334891/3f3a5143/__sharing.html
لو مش هو دة الشريط ياريت تبلغنى اشوفلك غيره​


----------



## مارى ام يوسف (11 يونيو 2008)

سلام  المسيح  مع الجميع انا اول مره اشترك فى اى منتدى وعجبنى جدا الخدمه والتعاون المتبادل ربا يبارك حياتكوا انا كنت محتاجه تزنيمه اسمها سنه ورا سنه والقرار بتاعها بيقول كللت سنتنا من جودك نورت حياتنا بوجودك من اجل كل حسناتك يا رب شكرا ليك   وشكرا لكل المشرفين والاعضاء


----------



## مارى ام يوسف (11 يونيو 2008)

على فكره انا عندى ترانيم وعظات وافلام وقداسات كتير بس مش عارفه اشاركوا بيها ازاى ياريت حد يقدر يعلمنى


----------



## MINA FIKRY (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ميرسى جدا على الترنيمة و أرجو المزيد من الترانيم الأنجليزية على ذوءك الجميل


----------



## stmarygirl (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

معلش لو سمحتوا انا محتاجة ضرورى شريط حواديت عصفور لفريق افنوتى


----------



## مارى ام يوسف (13 يونيو 2008)

محدش رد عليا فى ترنيمه سنه ورا سنه ارجوكم ساعدونى انا محتاجاها جدا وضرورى


----------



## عاطف منير (13 يونيو 2008)

سلام الرب يكون معكم معرفش ممكن يستجاب لي الطلب ده ولا لاء عشان التفعيل يعني الله اعلم
الرب يبارك حياتكم كنت عايز ترنيمه بيك افراحي ابتدائت بيك يايسوع المسيح
وعلي فكره بترنمها كورال ابونا مكاري يونان الله يديم محبتكم


----------



## cobcob (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



stmarygirl قال:


> معلش لو سمحتوا انا محتاجة ضرورى شريط حواديت عصفور لفريق افنوتى




*
شريط "حواديت عصفور"


http://www.4shared.com/dir/7593026/4d878f96/_sharing.html*​


----------



## cobcob (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



christy.marty قال:


> *من فضلكم يا جماعة عايزة ترنيمة اسمها
> منهم شعوب سلمت
> انا مش عارفة اسم الكورال اللي بيرنمها لكن اعرف انهم بيرنموها لكورال كنيسة مار جرجس هليو بوليس اللي اتقلب بيهم الاتوبيس​*





*أنا لقيت الترنيمة بس عندى مشكلة فى رفعها
أرجو انك تستنى شوية
وان شاء الله هارفعها قريب*​


----------



## mar215 (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

من فضلكم انا عندى مؤتمر للبنات سن 4و5و6 ابتدائى وموضوعه ابدأ بنفسك محتاجه ترانيم عن الموضوع ده 
يارب يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## نوسو (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا                  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
                               اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
                                             اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
                                                       اااااااااااااااااااااااااا
                                                            اااااااااا
                                                               ا


----------



## shaheer sedhom (14 يونيو 2008)

هاي oesi_no
i`m sorry but i`m writing on an english letters keyboard so it will be easier for me to write in english 
no it`s not the one i`m talking about ......... it`s for "praise team" it`s no 22 or something i`m not sure of the number. but i know it`s the one after " anshed bel 3ood" .
thanks very much in advance​


----------



## helmut (14 يونيو 2008)

*طلب من فضلكم*

نا اريد احصل على البوم ترانيم للحياة الافضل اسمو يسوع هو السكة باللهجة السودانية وايضا البوم لنعبد الرب هو البوم قديم شوية .. انا دورت في كل المنتديات بس ما لقيتو .. يا ريت لو حد عندو يرفعهم بس يكونو كاملين .. شكرا مقدما على كل مجهود


----------



## مسيحي و أفتخر (14 يونيو 2008)

سلام المسيح معكم ممكن ترتيلة رفعت عيني
جودة الصوت 320 ميغا


----------



## MINA FIKRY (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام و نعمة  إيه أخبار الترانيم الإنجليزى


----------



## helmut (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يا جماعة في ترنيمة كلماتها تقول : احبك يا ربي   اتبعك من كل قلبي 
                                                انا لك كل عمري  احبك اتبعك 

ترنمها بنت من الحياة الافضل بمرافقة الفريق وعازف الكيتار .. تطلع على قناة المعجزة وسات 7 
ممكن حد يجيبها من فضلكم 
سلام الرب معكم


----------



## hokka_2020 (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ده شعار المهرجان للى عايزه انا حبيت احطه هنا للضيوف وللاعضاء 
http://www.4shared.com/file/51401856/647a21e/heya_Knesa_Dama_Wladha.html?dirPwdVerified=1cd77b93

أذكرونى فى صلواتكم​


----------



## sosana (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا عاوزة ترنيمة خايف و جبان


----------



## MINA FIKRY (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

plz tranem english


----------



## مريون (16 يونيو 2008)

*هااااااااي
انا عضوة جديدة
طلب ممكن ترنيمة ( مفيش غيرك يستحق ) تبع كورال ام النور بكندا اللي بتعرض علي قناة Ctv 
 لحن التوزيع اللي يقال وقت التناول اثناء قداس ليلة أبو غلمسيس*


----------



## hokka_2020 (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ترنيمة انجلش والباقى هنزله بس وقت تانى عشان الامتحانات
 مجد مريم 
http://www.4shared.com/file/51542141/a280e7f8/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=7547345a​


----------



## raouf_rock (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*:download:*


----------



## raouf_rock (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

:download: ممكن طلب بسيط قوى عاوز شريط اسمه شوكه حب لفريق سانت ماريا هيعجبكوا قوى يا ريت تحطوه هنا فى المنتدى هيعجب كل الناس وهتدعولى


----------



## stmarygirl (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ميرسى جدا علي شريط حواديت عصفور
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## مارى ام يوسف (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد: طلب من فضلكم*



helmut قال:


> نا اريد احصل على البوم ترانيم للحياة الافضل اسمو يسوع هو السكة باللهجة السودانية وايضا البوم لنعبد الرب هو البوم قديم شوية .. انا دورت في كل المنتديات بس ما لقيتو .. يا ريت لو حد عندو يرفعهم بس يكونو كاملين .. شكرا مقدما على كل مجهود



انا لقيت يسوع هو السكه اتفضل العنوان
http://www.taranimarabia.org/bpg/Search/SearchResultsGuest.aspx


----------



## مارى ام يوسف (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد: طلب من فضلكم*



مارى ام يوسف قال:


> انا لقيت يسوع هو السكه اتفضل العنوان
> http://www.taranimarabia.org/bpg/Search/SearchResultsGuest.aspx



:download:
اتفضل الالبوم التانى لنعبد الرب
http://www.taranimarabia.org/bpg/Search/SearchResultsGuest.aspx


----------



## christ & christ (17 يونيو 2008)

30:30:30:

موضوعك رائع جدا اشكرك على مجهودك العظيم :crazy_pil:crazy_pil:crazy_pil


----------



## prosport (17 يونيو 2008)

*طلب محبة*

من زمان و انا بدور على ترنيمة مش عارف اسمها اية بس بتقول: لن تقوى على الكنيسة ابواب الجحيم... كل قوة قد صورت ضد كنيسة المسيح يحطمها الرب يسوع حمل اللة العظيم. لو حد يعرف اسمها او ممكن يرفعها ربنا يباركة.


----------



## cobcob (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



stmarygirl قال:


> ميرسى جدا علي شريط حواديت عصفور
> ربنا يعوضك




*
انا رديت على طلبك فى صفحة 164

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24294&page=164*​


----------



## helmut (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شكرا يا اخت ماري ام يوسف على الرد لكن في الحقيقة موقع ترانيم عربية هو موقع جميل بالنسبة للي يريد كلمات الترانيم .. لكن الترانيم نفسها تكون غير كاملة اي تقريبا  25 ثانية فقط ومعظم الترانيم غير قابلة للتحميل 
شكرا على تعبك الرب يباركك


----------



## virgo (18 يونيو 2008)

hi..momken plz tarnem
. .kam mara
.barmee kol 2tekalee 3aleek .. 
than k u


----------



## نشات نجيب2010 (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



ginajoojoo قال:


> شريط ربنا موجود للمرنم ساتر ميخائيل والمرنم رومانى رؤوف
> لينك الشريط
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/4325451/2ea1b363/__-___.html
> 
> ...



:warning::warning::warning:


----------



## نشات نجيب2010 (18 يونيو 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## cobcob (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: طلبات الترانيم*



virgo قال:


> hi..momken plz tarnem
> . .kam mara
> .barmee kol 2tekalee 3aleek ..
> than k u




*ترنيمة "هارمى كل اتكالى عليك"

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...3%EC+%C7%CA%DF%C7%E1%EC+%DA%E1%ED%DF&page=162

ترنيمة "كام مرة" من شريط (لى رجاء) فريق الحياة الأفضل
http://www.4shared.com/file/27521114/5b7d815f/__online.html*​


----------



## fayz (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

اريد ترنيمه م ر ى م


----------



## virgo (18 يونيو 2008)

thank u sooooo sooooooo much


----------



## مريم ماهر (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*ارجوكم ياجماعة محتاجة جدا ترنيمة اسمها الساعة ستة فى كل حتة 
ضرورى اوى ولا هيعرف يجبها انا بشكره جدا *


----------



## cobcob (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



fayz قال:


> اريد ترنيمه م ر ى م





*ترنيمة "م ر ي م مريم اسمك غالى"
بولس ملاك
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=48838*​


----------



## fady_love_koky (19 يونيو 2008)

ارجوكم انا عايز ترنيمة بيتجيى على قناة ال سى تى فى اسمها مين غيرك بيحن عليا بيرنمها ولد وبنت ارجوكم ضرورى


----------



## cobcob (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: طلبات الترانيم*



fady_love_koky قال:


> ارجوكم انا عايز ترنيمة بيتجيى على قناة ال سى تى فى اسمها مين غيرك بيحن عليا بيرنمها ولد وبنت ارجوكم ضرورى





*دى ترنيمة "مين غيرك بيحن عليا"
بس لفاديا من شريط (مسيحى عشاني جيت)

http://www.4shared.com/file/51981802/f0b3ca5d/A01____.html*​


----------



## fady_love_koky (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: طلبات الترانيم*



cobcob قال:


> *دى ترنيمة "مين غيرك بيحن عليا"
> بس لفاديا من شريط (مسيحى عشاني جيت)
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/51981802/f0b3ca5d/a01____.html*​


لا انا عايز اللى بتيجى على الctvمعلش انا اسف حاولى تدورى وشكرا لتعبكم


----------



## prosport (20 يونيو 2008)

من زمان و انا بدور على ترنيمة مش عارف اسمها اية بس بتقول: لن تقوى على الكنيسة ابواب الجحيم... كل قوة قد صورت ضد كنيسة المسيح يحطمها الرب يسوع حمل اللة العظيم. لو حد يعرف اسمها او ممكن يرفعها ربنا يباركة.


----------



## talatsophy (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

اريد ترنيمة سر حياتنا دا هو يسوع والرب يباركم  حياتكم ويقوي ايمانكم


----------



## مريم ماهر (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ارجوكم ياجماعة محتاجة جدا ترنيمة اسمها الساعة ستة فى كل حتة 
ضرورى اوى ولا هيعرف يجبها انا بشكره جدا


----------



## peter_2010 (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن لما تلقى الترنيمة يا مريم تبعتهالى لانها ترنيمة حلو اوى للاطفال
الايميل بتاعى pepojmika_2010  على الياهو


----------



## peter_2010 (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن لما تلقى الترنيمة يا مريم تبعتهالى لانها ترنيمة حلو اوى للاطفال
الايميل بتاعى pepojmika_2010  على الياهو


----------



## مريم ماهر (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

حاضر بجد لو لاقيتها اقولك وحاول تدور معايا


----------



## مريون (21 يونيو 2008)

*لو سمتحوا ياريت عيزاهم ضروري 
  ترنيمة ( مفيش غيرك يستحق ) تبع كورال ام النور بكندا اللي بتعرض علي قناة Ctv 
لحن التوزيع اللي يقال وقت التناول اثناء قداس ليلة أبو غلمسيس 
*


----------



## fady_love_koky (21 يونيو 2008)

ارجوكم انا عايز اللى بتيجى على الctv


----------



## cobcob (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: طلبات الترانيم*



مريون قال:


> *
> لحن التوزيع اللي يقال وقت التناول اثناء قداس ليلة أبو غلمسيس
> *



*بانوتي بانوتي - لحن توزيع قداس سبت الفرح (المعلم زاهر أندراوس)

http://www.4shared.com/file/52210995/505461ca/PanotyPanoty-Coptic-MZaher.html

اللحن من مكتبة الألحان بموقع لجنة الاألحان واللغة القبطية بأسقفية الشباب

http://www.alhan-youthbishopric.com/alhan/hr/*​


----------



## hanyred (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

رجاء محبه انا عايز شريط للمرنم زكريا حنا اسم الشريط شوق المفديين


----------



## MINA FIKRY (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

plz i wanna tranim english not arabic translated into english


----------



## hokka_2020 (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



MINA FIKRY قال:


> plz i wanna tranim english not arabic translated into english



ترنيمة مجد مريم بالانجلش 
http://www.4shared.com/file/51542141/a280e7f8/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=7547345a

فيه تانى بس لسة بيترفعوا
سلام ونعمة ​


----------



## hokka_2020 (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ترنيمة كنيستى القبطية انجلــــــــــــــــــش
http://www.4shared.com/file/52271381/74498381/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=fc231d37​


----------



## hokka_2020 (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

كنيستى القبطية انجلـــــــــــــش
http://www.4shared.com/file/52271381/74498381/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=fc231d37​


----------



## hokka_2020 (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ترنيمة
ما احلى ساعة الصلاة انجلـــــــــــــــــــــش
http://www.4shared.com/file/52273406/8db24224/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=fc231d37​


----------



## hokka_2020 (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ترنيمة ما احلى ان نجتمع معا 
 انجلـــــــــــــــــش
http://www.4shared.com/file/52273907/f26de1e1/____.html?dirPwdVerified=fc231d37 ​


----------



## hokka_2020 (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

من كل الامم 
انجلــــــــــــــش
http://www.4shared.com/file/52275429/a5062eb/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=fc231d37 ​


----------



## mar215 (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

من فضلكم انا عايزه شريط اسمه( كرنبه وكاتشب) فريق اطفال ولكن ........ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## peter_2010 (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*انا بشكر بشدة اللى نزل الترانيم الانجليزى 
جميلة اوى*


----------



## hokka_2020 (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا لاحظت ان فيه طلب كتير ع الترانيم الانجلش  فقولت اجمعهم هنا ده شريط ترانيم انجلش 

 مقدمة 
http://www.4shared.com/file/52399430/542d3972/_online.html?dirPwdVerified=fc231d37

خين افران 
http://www.4shared.com/file/52397587/c8a0681e/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=fc231d37

ربنا ربنا 
http://www.4shared.com/file/52272258/ab4c80b1/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=fc231d37

 زى العصفور
http://www.4shared.com/file/52398427/6beefaf5/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=fc231d37

كنيستى القبطية 
http://www.4shared.com/file/52271381/74498381/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=fc231d37

لا لا تتركنى وحدى 
http://www.4shared.com/file/52398825/8cfa62bd/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=fc231d37

لما اكون تعبان
http://www.4shared.com/file/52399388/bc4d7e0e/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=fc231d37

ما احلى ان نجتمع معا
http://www.4shared.com/file/52273907/f26de1e1/____.html?dirPwdVerified=fc231d37

ما احلى ساعة الصلاة 
http://www.4shared.com/file/52273406/8db24224/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=fc231d37

من كل الامم
http://www.4shared.com/file/52275429/a5062eb/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=fc231d37

يا سائح 
http://www.4shared.com/file/52399952/e4a16c8b/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=fc231d37

​


----------



## hokka_2020 (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



peter_2010 قال:


> *انا بشكر بشدة اللى نزل الترانيم الانجليزى
> جميلة اوى*



ميرسى ليك لا شكر على واجب 
اطلب انت بس وخلى الباقى على ربنا وعلينا 
بالزات كوب وجينا بجد احنا تاعبينهم اوى 
ربنا يباركهم ​


----------



## نميس1 (24 يونيو 2008)

لو سمحتوا انا عايزة ترنيمة زى ما قام قومنا معاه


----------



## مارى ام يوسف (24 يونيو 2008)

سلام المسيح
لمحبى الترانيم الانجليزيه فى موقع فيه ترانيم عربى وانجليزى وده لينك الترانيم النجليزيه

http://tranem.linga.org/online/tranemalbums.php?Language=&SingerID


----------



## مريم ماهر (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ارجوكم ياجماعة محتاجة جدا ترنيمة اسمها الساعة ستة فى كل حتة 
ضرورى اوى ولا هيعرف يجبها انا بشكره جدا


----------



## anosh (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*ليا رجاء محتاجه ترنيمة زى ابائنا الاولين ضرورى جدا جدا جدا​*


----------



## maro_12 (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

Matro7sh le 7ad Men sheret Khatawi Lel Moranem ZIAD SHEHATA please


----------



## oesi no (24 يونيو 2008)

زياد شحاته متروحش لحد ​


----------



## oesi no (24 يونيو 2008)

الساعه سته جارى البحث عنها 
وجدت ترنيمة بنفس الاسم ولكن فيديو 
جارى تحويلها لملف اوديو ورفعها 
سلام ونعمه ​


----------



## oesi no (24 يونيو 2008)

الساعه سته وفى كل حته فيديو 
وجارى تنزيلها وتحويلها لاوديو واعادة رفعها 
سلام ونعمه ​


----------



## مريم ماهر (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا متشكرة جدا جدا يا oesi 
ومش عارفة اقولك اية بجد الف شكر على تعبك واهتمامك انك تجبلى ترنيمة الساعة ستة 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويبارك


----------



## oesi no (24 يونيو 2008)

الساعه سته  اوديو ​


----------



## oesi no (24 يونيو 2008)

انا اللى بشكرك يا مريم  انك عرفتينى الترنيمة الجميله دى 
ربنا يبارك تعبك 
سلام ونعمه ​


----------



## maro_12 (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

thank you very very much:34ef::401fj:


----------



## aymanlouiz (26 يونيو 2008)

انا نفسي في ترنيمة يا صاحب الحنان بصوت اكرم لويز و هو مؤلفها و ملحنها اهو احسنا واحد رنمها بالمناسبة


----------



## monmooon (26 يونيو 2008)

لوسمحت انا عاوزة ترنيمه يا يسوع بناديلك للمرنم روماني رؤوف لكن انا معرفش اسم الشريط ايه روبنا يبارك خدمتك ​


----------



## MINA FIKRY (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ميرسى خالص على الإهتمام والرد
بس انا عايز ترانيم انجلش خالص يعنى تلحين و توزيع اجنبى مش ترانيم عربية اترجمت الى الإنجليزية .......و شكراً


----------



## peter_2010 (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شكراااااا على الترنيمة
اشكر كل اللى شاركوا معنا 
صلو ا من احل ضعفىpeter


----------



## ginajoojoo (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



MINA FIKRY قال:


> ميرسى خالص على الإهتمام والرد
> بس انا عايز ترانيم انجلش خالص يعنى تلحين و توزيع اجنبى مش ترانيم عربية اترجمت الى الإنجليزية .......و شكراً



متهيقلى يا مينا طلبك فى الموضوع ده
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=728735​


----------



## ginajoojoo (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: طلبات الترانيم*



نميس1 قال:


> لو سمحتوا انا عايزة ترنيمة زى ما قام قومنا معاه



ترنيمة زى ماقام قومنا معاه ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: طلبات الترانيم*



مريون قال:


> *لو سمتحوا ياريت عيزاهم ضروري
> ترنيمة ( مفيش غيرك يستحق ) تبع كورال ام النور بكندا اللي بتعرض علي قناة Ctv
> لحن التوزيع اللي يقال وقت التناول اثناء قداس ليلة أبو غلمسيس
> *



مفيش غيرك يستحق - كورال ام النور - فيديو
وجارى تحويلها لاوديو​


----------



## fady_love_koky (27 يونيو 2008)

لو سمحت اخواتى انا عايز  شريط هايدى منتصر خلينى اعيشلك بس بجودة عالية اوى وشكرا


----------



## ginajoojoo (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



talatsophy قال:


> اريد ترنيمة سر حياتنا دا هو يسوع والرب يباركم  حياتكم ويقوي ايمانكم



سر حياتنا ده هو يسوع "قلبه حنين" ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: طلبات الترانيم*



fady_love_koky قال:


> لو سمحت اخواتى انا عايز  شريط هايدى منتصر خلينى اعيشلك بس بجودة عالية اوى وشكرا



الشريط هنا  يافادى وبجوده عالية وعلى كذا موقع للتحميل​


----------



## ezak20062002 (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

لو سمحتوا عاوز   شريط جايين من تاني نرنم لفريق ايثان  لانى نزلتة فطلب البسورد دخلت على الموقع ألى نزلت منة ملقتش فارجوا منكم لنكات الشريط بدون باسورد


----------



## fady_love_koky (27 يونيو 2008)

طيب معلش عشان الالبوم مش بالجودة العالية اوى انا عايز ترنيمة خارج اسوارك يا اورشليم بردة لهايدى منتصر


----------



## مارى ام يوسف (27 يونيو 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9O9Br-3Kp9k&feature=related
ترنيمه خارج اسوارك لهايدى منتصر


----------



## kerolose fawzy (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

:smi420:*حد يجبلى الترنيه دى دورت عليها كتير بس ملقتهاش يارب تقدرو تجبوهالى انا سمعتها فى راديو ماريمرقس اسم الترنيمه "مش بالصوت العالى باسبح"​**واسف انى كتبت الموضوع فى مكان تانى *:smi411:

:smi106:*ebn el baba kerolose1*​:smi106:


----------



## ginajoojoo (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



kerolose Fawzy قال:


> :smi420:*حد يجبلى الترنيه دى دورت عليها كتير بس ملقتهاش يارب تقدرو تجبوهالى انا سمعتها فى راديو ماريمرقس اسم الترنيمه "مش بالصوت العالى باسبح"​**واسف انى كتبت الموضوع فى مكان تانى *:smi411:
> 
> :smi106:*ebn El Baba Kerolose1*​:smi106:



طب ماتعرفش مين بيرنمها؟
اصل انا دورت عليها وملقتهاش
على العموم هاحاول تانى​


----------



## kerolose fawzy (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

:ranting:





ginajoojoo قال:


> طب ماتعرفش مين بيرنمها؟
> اصل انا دورت عليها وملقتهاش
> على العموم هاحاول تانى​



*المشكله انى مش عارف مين اللى بيرنمها انا سمعتها فى راديو ماريمرقس ودورت عليها ومالقتهاش​*
:smi106:ebn el baba kerolose1​


----------



## maro_12 (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

راديو ماريمرقس I want the number of it and where could I hear it plz


----------



## كميل (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

_سمحوني يا جماعه طلبي كبير شويه انا عايز اوبرت سفر يشوع بتاع شباب الانبا رويس وكمان اوبرت سفر القضاة بتاع نفس الفريق_


----------



## كريازي (28 يونيو 2008)

اشواق للبراكة جونا للمرانم باسم شكري


----------



## كميل (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سوري انا عايز ترانيم مضمونها بيتكلم عن (يقودنا في موكب نصرته)


----------



## fady_love_koky (28 يونيو 2008)

يا جماعة هو فى اية انا عايز الترنيمة انزلها مش اسمعها بس هايدى منتصر خارج اسوارك يا اورشليم


----------



## eng_memo_eng (28 يونيو 2008)

انا محتاج ترنيمة كلماتها بتقول 
القرار 
فجر يشقشق صوت بينادى
                                     نور بينور الدنيا دى
من بلليل مستنى وفاكر 
                                    عارف انى هاقوم من باكر
               عندى ميعاد ويا يسوع
1- السكة ما البيت لكنيستى 
                                     حبيتها وحافظ خطاويها 
بمشيها يا يسوع وانا جايلك 
                                    والشوق بيسابقنى فيها
2- القداس يبتدى من بدرى
                                    ويسوع شاغل روحى وفكرى 
اتناول وفى قلبى كلامه
                                    اصنعوا هذا لذكرى
3- تصرفنى يايسوع بالبركة
                                    والفرحة تكمل معانيها  
متحدين يالهى بقوة 
                                    كل حياتى انت ماليها


وبصراحة انا محتاج الترنيمة دى جدا جدا لانى هاستخدمها فى الكورال 
والوقت ضيق اوى فياريت تساعدنى بسرعة


----------



## eng_memo_eng (28 يونيو 2008)

انا بخدم كورال فى كنيسة وبحتاج موسيقى للترانيم ومحدش عندنا فى الكنيسة بيعرف يعزف فلو فى حد بيعرف يعزف كويس يقدر يساعدنى او حد يقدر يجلبى موسيقى للترانيم ياريت يبعتلى
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## nader10 (28 يونيو 2008)

*انا نفسي في شريط (غـــــني)للاحياة الافضل ن فضلوكوم​*


----------



## cobcob (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: طلبات الترانيم*



eng_memo_eng قال:


> انا محتاج ترنيمة كلماتها بتقول
> القرار
> فجر يشقشق صوت بينادى
> نور بينور الدنيا دى
> ...




*الترنيمة من شريط "منقوش فى كفك"
موجود فى موضوع ترانيم الاطفال على المنتدى
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25328&highlight=%E3%E4%DE%E6%D4&page=2*​


----------



## cobcob (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: طلبات الترانيم*



nader10 قال:


> *انا نفسي في شريط (غـــــني)للاحياة الافضل ن فضلوكوم​*






*شريط "غنى" موجود فى المنتدى فى موضوع ترانيم فريق الحياة الافضل

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32645&page=5*​


----------



## maro_12 (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

plz there is a problem in the link of tarnemat lo mohtag can any one send it by another site


----------



## maro_12 (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

sorry I have write it in the wrong place


----------



## kerolose fawzy (29 يونيو 2008)

*محدش قدر يجبلى الترنيمه بجد ترنيمه جميله ومش عارف الاقيها فين و ده لنك راديو ماريمرقس *​
http://www.stmarkos.org/stmarkos/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=25&Itemid=55

*ebn el baba kerolose1*​


----------



## eng_memo_eng (29 يونيو 2008)

*سوال مهم جدا جدا ؟*

شكرا اختى كوب كوب وعايز اسال سوال مهم جدا ؟
انا عارف ان التانيمة دى قديمة جدا يعنى تراثية.
 فهل الشريط ده هو الشريط الاصلى للترنيمة (يعنى اول شريط نزلت فيه الترنيمة ) ؟
لان انا محناج الترنيمة الاصلية ( اقدم اصدار للترنيمة ) وانا محتاجها جدا لانى هادخل بيها المهرجان فياريت تشوفيهالى باسرع وقت ممكن .
معلش انا عارف انى بتعبكوا معايا


----------



## maro_12 (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

thank u Kerolos Fawzy


----------



## cobcob (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سوال مهم جدا جدا ؟*



eng_memo_eng قال:


> شكرا اختى كوب كوب وعايز اسال سوال مهم جدا ؟
> انا عارف ان التانيمة دى قديمة جدا يعنى تراثية.
> فهل الشريط ده هو الشريط الاصلى للترنيمة (يعنى اول شريط نزلت فيه الترنيمة ) ؟
> لان انا محناج الترنيمة الاصلية ( اقدم اصدار للترنيمة ) وانا محتاجها جدا لانى هادخل بيها المهرجان فياريت تشوفيهالى باسرع وقت ممكن .
> معلش انا عارف انى بتعبكوا معايا






*أعتقد ان ده الشريط الأصلى للترنيمة حسب معلوماتى
بالنسبة لاسم الفريق والكنيسة هاجيبهولك بكرة أو بعده*​


----------



## kerolose fawzy (30 يونيو 2008)

*برده لسه محدش قدر يجبلى الترنيمه اللى عاوزها انا عارف ان طلبى صعب بس عارف انكم تقدرو تجبوها *


*ebn el baba kerolose1*​


----------



## minaghopreal (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام ونعمة
أنا عندي طلب لو موجود عند حد ................
الشريط الثالث لقصايد البابا شنودة الثالث لكورال داود المرنم
هو اسمه " ماذا بعد هذا "
لو موجود عند حد يرفعه لأنى دورت عليه في الدنيا كلها وألف شكر.....

شاكر تعب محبتكم


----------



## ROWIS (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*بعد اذنكم يا جماعة انا عايز ترنيمة بس انا معرفش اسمها بس اعرف كلمات البيت الاول بس لانى مش فاكرها أوى

فيك يا صخرى احتمى فيك يا حصنى التجئ

فياريت يا جماعة اللى عنده الترنيمة يجبهالى علشان هى عجبتنى جدا
*​​


----------



## ROWIS (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*انا ممكن اتعبك معايا و اطلب ترنيمة اسمها زى ابائنا الاولين هى قديمة بس انا محتاجها ضرورى جداااااااااااااااااااا و فلا اسرع وقت و ربنا يعوضك
و
عاوز ترانيم بصوت أبونا مكارى يونان غير اللى على موقع ابونا مكارى
وشكراً لتعب محبتك
و
في ترنيمه حزينه جميله جدا سمعتها في شريط زكري اربعين
بتقول: لا مش هبكي اغلي حبيبي مهما فرقهم اصر فيه

رجاء محبه للي عنده هذه الترنيمه او يعرف شيء عنها يرفعها بسرعه

و
انا عيزة ترنيمة رحلة جميلة ويا يسوع
و
انا كنت عايزه ترنيمه يالى طوااك العالم شره ضروري وميرسي
 عارف ان طلباتي كتيرة بس دول ضرووي علي بكرة يكونوا جاهزين*​


----------



## ginajoojoo (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



كميل قال:


> _سمحوني يا جماعه طلبي كبير شويه انا عايز اوبرت سفر يشوع بتاع شباب الانبا رويس وكمان اوبرت سفر القضاة بتاع نفس الفريق_



اوبريت سفر يشوع " 

اوبريت سفر القضاه ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



كميل قال:


> سوري انا عايز ترانيم مضمونها بيتكلم عن (يقودنا في موكب نصرته)



اوبريت سفر يشوع 
اسم الاوبريت اصلا يقودنا فى موكب نصرته
وهاحاول اشوف ترانيم تانى بتتكلم فى نفس المضمون​


----------



## ginajoojoo (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: طلبات الترانيم*



كريازي قال:


> اشواق للبراكة جونا للمرانم باسم شكري



شريط حيوا يسوع الملك "اللى فيه ترنيمة اشواق للبركة جوانا " للمرنم اسحاق كرمى ​


----------



## cobcob (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: طلبات الترانيم*



kerolose Fawzy قال:


> *برده لسه محدش قدر يجبلى الترنيمه اللى عاوزها انا عارف ان طلبى صعب بس عارف انكم تقدرو تجبوها *
> 
> 
> *ebn El Baba Kerolose1*​





*من غير زعل يا كيرلس 
دى تالت مرة تكتب نفس الطلب
رغم ان جينا ردت وقالت انها بتدور على الترنيمة
وكمان فى أعضاء كتير لما بيكون عندهم ترانيم
بيكونو متعاونين و يشاركو بيها
يعنى مفيش اهمال لطلبك
واحنا لو لقينا الترنيمة صدقنى مش هانخبيها*​


----------



## koko elgn (30 يونيو 2008)

لو سمحت أريد أى موسيقى لترانيم جديده لو ممكن


----------



## koko elgn (30 يونيو 2008)

لو سمحتم يا جماعه أريد موسيقى ترانيم جديده للخدمه


----------



## oesi no (1 يوليو 2008)

اكتب اسامى الترانيم الجديدة التى تريد موسيقتها ​


----------



## monmooon (1 يوليو 2008)

*ياجماعه لوسمحتوا  انا نفسي اسمع ترنيمه اسمها يايسوع بناديلك لروماني روؤف وربنا يبارك حياتكم *


----------



## ROWIS (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*محتاج ترنيمة عن البابا شنودة بتقول عاش البابا وسط اولادة والكنيسة امنا
انا ممكن اتعبك معايا و اطلب ترنيمة اسمها زى ابائنا الاولين هى قديمة بس انا محتاجها ضرورى جداااااااااااااااااااا و فلا اسرع وقت و ربنا يعوضك
و
عاوز ترانيم بصوت أبونا مكارى يونان غير اللى على موقع ابونا مكارى
وشكراً لتعب محبتك
و
في ترنيمه حزينه جميله جدا سمعتها في شريط زكري اربعين
بتقول: لا مش هبكي اغلي حبيبي مهما فرقهم اصر فيه

رجاء محبه للي عنده هذه الترنيمه او يعرف شيء عنها يرفعها بسرعه

و
انا عيزة ترنيمة رحلة جميلة ويا يسوع
و
انا كنت عايزه ترنيمه يالى طوااك العالم شره ضروري وميرسي
عارف ان طلباتي كتيرة بس دول ضرووي علي بكرة يكونوا جاهزي
و
بعد اذنكم يا جماعة انا عايز ترنيمة بس انا معرفش اسمها بس اعرف كلمات البيت الاول بس لانى مش فاكرها أوى

فيك يا صخرى احتمى فيك يا حصنى التجئ

فياريت يا جماعة اللى عنده الترنيمة يجبهالى علشان هى عجبتنى جدا

انا اسف علي طلباتي الكتيره
ولكن انا بجد محتاجهم علشان في ناس عليزة الترانيم دي وانا كمان بدةر معاكم
بس رجاء محبة انكم ترفعوهم​*


----------



## كيرلس جوزيف (1 يوليو 2008)

_ممكن ترانيم فيلم الراهب الصامت ابونا يسطس الانطونى من فضلكوا_


----------



## ROWIS (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: طلبات الترانيم*

*


كيرلس جوزيف قال:



ممكن ترانيم فيلم الراهب الصامت ابونا يسطس الانطونى من فضلكوا

أنقر للتوسيع...


طلبك موجود في المنتدي ودي الصفحة بتاعته
للدخول اضغط هنا

www.arabchurch.com*​


----------



## sallyf (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام و نعمه لجميعكم لو سمحتوا عاوزه ترنيمه لمريم بطرس بتقول يا نقشني علي كفك


----------



## مسيحية للأبد (1 يوليو 2008)

سلام ونعمة ياجماعة عايزة ترانيم منكم بسرعة جدااا:36_1_4:


2ابريل من كورال( الحمامة الحسنة)


ايها الصامت تكلم- عايزمنك هدية بعين متحننة (كورال كلمة الحياة)


لمسنى وقوانى - لماذا جئت ياصاحب(كورال للرب نرنم)


ربنا موجود (ساترميخائيل)


----------



## oesi no (1 يوليو 2008)

يايسوع بناديلك رومانى رؤوف ​


----------



## نزهت (2 يوليو 2008)

سلام المسيح على اولاد المسيح ارجوكم اريد ترنيمة من اناوترنيمة لماذا اشكوك لقلبي 30:


----------



## meyer (3 يوليو 2008)

*قيثارة داود*

ممكن اكبر قدر من شرائط قيثارة داود علشان مش لقى بعض الترانيم
مثل على انهار بابل
واكون شاكر جدآ


----------



## Mido_28 (4 يوليو 2008)

سلام و نعمه كنت اسال عن ترنيمه عند الصليب و قفت مريم-و  جاي من قلبي يا رب احكي لك   
            اكون شاكر تعب محبتك ز


----------



## virgo (4 يوليو 2008)

hiii momken plzz  tarnemt ...((7oden 2edeik)) ..thank you...


----------



## شادي شكري شاكر (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام للجميع انا عاوز ترنيمة (في واحد بيحبك) هي بتاعت اطفال بس حلوة اوي 

ربنا يباركم


----------



## ginajoojoo (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: طلبات الترانيم*



Mido_28 قال:


> سلام و نعمه كنت اسال عن ترنيمه عند الصليب و قفت مريم-و  جاي من قلبي يا رب احكي لك
> اكون شاكر تعب محبتك ز



ترنيمة جاى من قلبى يارب احكيلك 

وترنيمة عند الصليب تقريبا فى البوم نغمات الالام للشماس بولس ملاك
هاتأكد واجيبها​


----------



## Mido_28 (4 يوليو 2008)

my sister   /gina joojoo 
                       thanks for ur answer .
                            ur brother 
                Mido


----------



## Mido_28 (4 يوليو 2008)

محبتك كبيره يا اختي  بنعمه ربنا انا حملت جاي من قلبي  و انا شاكر جدا و انتظر عند الصليب وقفت مريم
                                                           شكرا


----------



## ginajoojoo (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



كميل قال:


> سوري انا عايز ترانيم مضمونها بيتكلم عن (يقودنا في موكب نصرته)



ترنيمة شكرا لله - نجيب لبيب ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: طلبات الترانيم*



eng_memo_eng قال:


> انا بخدم كورال فى كنيسة وبحتاج موسيقى للترانيم ومحدش عندنا فى الكنيسة بيعرف يعزف فلو فى حد بيعرف يعزف كويس يقدر يساعدنى او حد يقدر يجلبى موسيقى للترانيم ياريت يبعتلى
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم



مجموعة كبيرة من موسيقى الترانيم ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



minaghopreal قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> أنا عندي طلب لو موجود عند حد ................
> الشريط الثالث لقصايد البابا شنودة الثالث لكورال داود المرنم
> هو اسمه " ماذا بعد هذا "
> ...



ملقتش الشريط ده للاسف يا مينا
لو لاقيته فى اى وقت هاجيبه على طول​


----------



## ginajoojoo (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



ROWIS قال:


> *انا ممكن اتعبك معايا و اطلب ترنيمة اسمها زى ابائنا الاولين هى قديمة بس انا محتاجها ضرورى جداااااااااااااااااااا و فلا اسرع وقت و ربنا يعوضك
> و
> عاوز ترانيم بصوت أبونا مكارى يونان غير اللى على موقع ابونا مكارى
> وشكراً لتعب محبتك
> ...



سورى يا رويس عارفة انى اتأخرت عليك 
بس معلش كمان ملقتش غير ترنيمة واحده من اللى انت طالبهم 
انا مش هبكى اغلى حبايبى -فيفيان السودانية ​
وجارى البحث عن باقى الترانيم​


----------



## ginajoojoo (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: طلبات الترانيم*



مسيحية للأبد قال:


> سلام ونعمة ياجماعة عايزة ترانيم منكم بسرعة جدااا:36_1_4:
> 
> 
> 2ابريل من كورال( الحمامة الحسنة)
> ...



سلام ونعمة "مسيحية للابد"
ترنيمة ايها الصامت تكلم 
شريط عايز منك هدية 
واول ترنيمتين ف الشريط هم عايز منك هدية و بعين متحننة 
شريط لمسنى وقوانى 
شريط ربنا موجود - ساتر ميخائيل 

بس ملقتش ترنيمة فى 2 ابريل لكورال الحمامة الحسنة​


----------



## Mido_28 (5 يوليو 2008)

hello, Ginajoojoo
انت قولتي لي ان ترنيمه عند الصليب وقفت مريم في البوم الالام للشماس بولس ملاك -بس اللينك ال انت بعتيه لي مش فيه الالبوم ده-ممكن لو لقيتي حتي كلمات الترنيمه فقط ابعتيهاو انا ربنا يسامحني ها ارنمها لنفسي  سوري اصل صوتي وحش جدا-هي عموما 28 بيت 
                                                            شكرا و سلام المسيح معاكي


----------



## rashasam1 (5 يوليو 2008)

*فى ترتيمة انا كنت عايزاها هيا ترنيمة قديمة اوى أوى أوى اسمها تقريبا (نزل الملاك يحرك تلك الميه)
يا رب حد يكون عارفها ويقدر يبعتهالى
ميرسى اوى*


----------



## عكروت (5 يوليو 2008)

نفسي احمل ترنيمة في جيش البتوليين


----------



## FoNoo (6 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن الرب هو الملك القدير ؟


----------



## oesi no (6 يوليو 2008)

المجد لله المعبود     المولود من ابنة داود

ولاجلنا صلبوه اليهود   عند الصليب وقفت مريم

بدات مريم ترى امر غريب  والشمس فى الظهيرة تغيب

فسالت يوحنا الحبيب      عند الصليب وقفت مريم

تكلم معها يوحنا        وقال لا تخافي انتى معنا

وابنك اليوم مصلوب عنا     عند الصليب وقفت مريم


فرت عواطفها وبكت بدموع    وقالت اين انت يا يسوع

جسدك على الصيب مرفوع      عند الصليب وقفت مريم

جاءت الى الجلجثة بنحيب    ومعها النسوة بحزن كئيب

ووقفت حيث كان الصليب      عند الصيب وقفت مريم

خبر صلبك شاع فى الاقطار   والشمس انكسفت فى  النهار

وكيف ارتضوا ذلك الكفار    عند الصليب وقفت مريم

دمع الحنونة على ولدها     صار يتدفق كنزول الامطار

وتنظر الى كل مسمار       عند الصليب وقفت مريم

ذاب قلبها من الانين        وهى تبكي وتقول بحنين

صلبوا ابنى مع المجرمين   عند الصليب وقفت مريم

رفعوك على خشبة العار     وانت المنتقم الجبار

وكيف احتملت الاشرار      عند الصليب وقفت مريم

ذادت همومى يا ابنى الحبيب   لما رايتك على الصليب

تقاسي الاما مع تعذيب   عند الصليب وقفت مريم

سمعوها اليهود تتألم     وقالوا لا تخافى يا مريم

واسمحى لنا ان نتكلم    عند الصليب وقفت مريم

شكوك الناس فيكي منعنا   والصيت والعار عنك نزعنا

فيجب ان تفرحى معنا    عند الصليب وقفت مريم

صاروا يضايقونها بالاقاويل  وهى تنادى وتقول بعويل

وتقول كلمنى يا عمانوئيل   عند الصليب وقفت مريم

ضاع املى ورجائي خاب     ونبزونى الجيران والاصحاب

لماحملتك يا وحيد الآب        عند الصليب وقفت مريم

طمعت يا يهوذا يا مسكين     وبعت الهك بالثلاثين

ستكون ملعون يوم الدين   عند الصليب وقفت مريم

ظننت ان العيد سيكون عيدا    بوجودك معي يا حنون

حرمونى الكتبة والفريسيون   عند الصليب وقفت مريم

عالية خشبة الصليب عنى     واريد ان ارى وجهك يا ابنى

ومن عليك يصبرنى            عند الصليب وقفت مريم

غريبة ويتيمة وقلبى  موجوع   وليس لى غيرك يا يسوع

وصرت وحيد ة بين الجموع    عند الصليب وقفت مريم

فنظر اليها يسوع المرهوب   وقال يا امى انا مصلوب

لاخلص شعبي من الذنوب     عند الصليب وقفت مريم

قوم يا يوحنا يا حبيبي الامين  وخد امى من هذا الحين

وجفف دموعها والانين     عند الصليب وقفت مريم

كن لها ابنا عوضا عنى  لان بكاؤها يؤلمنى

هذه امانة عندك منى  عند الصليب وقفت مريم

لامه قال باحترام     تسلمى هذا الغلام

وامكثي معه طول الايام  عند اللصيب وقفت مريم 





​


----------



## مريم ماهر (6 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا محتاجة* لحن قوموا يابنى النور لنسبح اسم الرب *ضروررر ى وياريت معاها الكلمات لانى عايزة احفظها ومش هعرف احفظها الا بالكلمات


----------



## oesi no (6 يوليو 2008)

الرب هو الملك القدير لم اجدها سوا باور بوينت 
من هنا 
http://www.4shared.com/file/52317460/f9f5f1c5/___.html?s=1​


----------



## My Rock (6 يوليو 2008)

ترنيمة جميلة, اول مرة اسمع كلماتها


----------



## oesi no (6 يوليو 2008)

ترنيمة فى جيش البتوليين 
من شريط نغمات المناهرى لبولس ملاك 
الشريط كامل من هنا 
http://www.4shared.com/file/51881001/acf519fa/____.html​


----------



## oesi no (6 يوليو 2008)

حصص تعليم لحن تين ثينو أول ألحان تسبحة نصف الليل بصوت المرتل جاد لويس من اكبر مرتلى الكنيسة القبطة الذين حافظو على تراث الحانها 
اللحن مقسم لاربع حصص 
1- الحصة الاولى 
http://www.box.net/shared/9o8uhsinx3
2- الحصة الثانية 
http://www.box.net/shared/r9haudl208
3- الحصة الثالثة 
http://www.box.net/shared/surcjlc59a
4- الحصة الرابعة 
http://www.box.net/shared/rfy7qeuldh​


----------



## oesi no (6 يوليو 2008)

ودة كتاب الابصلموديه  
اللى فيه لحن تين ثينو 
والتسبحة كلها 
http://tasbeha.org/content/articles/dl/psalmody.pdf​


----------



## عكروت (6 يوليو 2008)

مش عارف اشكركم ازاي علي سرعة الرد عليا ده فعلا ادامكم الله لجميع الاعضاء


----------



## oesi no (6 يوليو 2008)

لحن تين سينو  المرتل توفيق يوسف 


لحن تين ثينو  المرتل زاهر اندراوس 

الانبا رفائيل الاسقف العام 

المرتل امير صالح  لحن تين ثينو 
 نص اللحن باللغه العربيه 
قوموا يا بني النور لنسبح رب القوات.
لكي ينعم لنا بخلاص نفوسنا.
عندما نقف أمامك جسدياً.
انزع عن عقولنا نوم الغفلة.
أعطنا يا رب يقظة لكي نفهم أن نقف أمامك وقت الصلاة.
ونرسل لك إلى فوق التمجيد اللائق ونفوز بغفران خطايانا الكثيرة.
المجد لك يا محب البشر.
ها باركوا الرب يا عبيد الرب.
المجد لك يا محب البشر.
القائمين في بيت الرب في ديار بيت إلهنا.
المجد لك يا محب البشر.
بالليالي ارفعوا أيديكم إلى فوق أيها القديسون باركوا الرب.
المجد لك يا محب البشر.
يباركك الرب من صهيون الذي خلق السماء والأرض.
المجد لك يا محب البشر.
فلتدن وسيلتي قدامك يا رب كقولك فهمني.
المجد لك يا محب البشر.
ليدخل ابتهالي أمامك ككلمتك أحيني.
المجد لك يا محب البشر.
تفيض شفتاي السبح إذا ما علمتني حقوقك.
المجد لك يا محب البشر.
لساني يجيب بأقوالك لأن جميع وصاياك هي حق.
المجد لك يا محب البشر.
لتكن يدك لتخلصني لأني اشتهيت وصاياك.
المجد لك يا محب البشر.
اشتقت إلي خلاصك يا رب وناموسك هو تلاوتي.
المجد لك يا محب البشر.
تحيا نفسي وتسبحك وأحكامك تعينني.
المجد لك يا محب البشر.
ضللت مثل الخروف الضال فاطلب عبدك لأني لوصاياك لم أنسَ.
المجد لك يا محب البشر.
المجد للآب والابن والروح القدس.
المجد لك يا محب البشر.
الآن وكل أوان وإلى دهر الداهرين امين.
المجد لك يا محب البشر.
المجد للآب والابن والروح القدس منذ الآن وإلى أبد الآبدين كلها أمين.
المجد لك يا محب البشر.
المجد لك يا محب البشر الصالح المجد لأمك العذراء وجميع قديسيك.
المجد لك يا محب البشر.
المجد لك أيها الوحيد أيها الثالوث المقدس ارحمنا.
المجد لك يا محب البشر.
ليقم الله ولتتبدد جميع أعدائه وليهرب من قدام وجهه كل مبغضي اسمه القدوس.
المجد لك يا محب البشر.
وأما شعبك فليكن بالبركة ألوف ألوف وربوات ربوات يصنعون إرادتك.
يارب افتح شفتي ولينطق فمي بتسبحتك.​


----------



## مريم ماهر (6 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا متشكرة جدا على سرعة الاستجابة والحاجات الحلوة الى جبتوها بس انا معلش محتاجة كلمات الحن تين ثينو  مكتوب قبطى معرب مش بالعربى بس


----------



## oesi no (6 يوليو 2008)

موجود فى كتاب الابصلموديه يا مريم  ​


----------



## Mido_28 (7 يوليو 2008)

سلام و نعمه للاخوه و الاخوات ال بالمنتدي لو سمحتوا انا محتاج ترنيمه عند الصليب وقفت مريم او حتي مجرد الكلمات هي حوالي 28 بيت و ربنا يكون بعون الاولاد في مدارس الاحد و لو حد عنده ترنيمه وا حبيبي كامله 
                         و اكون شاكر محبتكوا الكبيره


----------



## oesi no (7 يوليو 2008)

الكلمات تم وضعها يا ميدو  فى الصفحة السابقة 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24294&page=177​


----------



## minaghopreal (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



ginajoojoo قال:


> ملقتش الشريط ده للاسف يا مينا
> لو لاقيته فى اى وقت هاجيبه على طول​



طبعا أنا من عشاق قصايد البابا خاصة من كورال داود المرنم و يا ريت لو تلاقيلي الشريط ده

بس كفاية انى في بالك


----------



## peter_1991 (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يا جماعة انا بدور على ترنيمة أسمها"من الرسول بولس نتعلم" و ياريت لو حد عنده ترجمة لحن أريبصالين بالضبت

معلش هاتعبكم معايا

:big35:​


----------



## oesi no (7 يوليو 2008)

ابصالية واطس للثلاث فتية-اريبسالين​رتّلوا للذي صلب عنّا وقبر وقام وأبطل الموت وأهانه: سبحوه وزيدوه علوّاً.
اخلعوا الإنسان العتيق والبسوا الجديد الفاخر واقتربوا إلى عظم الرحمة: سبحوه وزيدوه علوّاً.
يا جنس المسيحيين القسوس والشمامسة اعطوا مجداً للرب لأنه مستوجب: سبحوه وزيدوه علوّاً.
هلم إلينا أيّها الثلاثة فتية الذين رفعهم المسيح إلهنا وأنقذهم من إبليس: سبحوه وزيدوه علوّاً.
من أجل إلهك ماسيا المانح الإحسان هلم إلينا يا حنانيا: سبحه وزده علوّاً.
يا عزاريا الغيور عشية وبكرة والظهيرة أعطِ مجداً لقوة الثالوث: سبحه وزده علوّاً.
فها هوذا عمانوئيل في وسطنا يا ميصائيل تكلم بصوت التهليل: سبحه وزده علوّاً.
اجتمعوا وثابروا جميعاً تكلموا مع القسوس وسبحي الرب يا جميع أعماله: سبحوه وزيدوه علوّاً.
ها السموات تنطق بمجد الله إلى هذا اليوم يا أيها الملائكة الذين أنشأهم: سبحوه وزيدوه علوّاً.
والآن يا قوات الرب باركوا اسمه الكريم أيتها الشمس والقمر والنجوم: سبحوه وزيدوه علوّاً.
أيضاً أيتها الأمطار والأنداء امدحي مخلصنا لأنه هو إله آبائنا: سبحوه وزيدوه علوّاً.
أعطِ مجداً أيتها السحب معاً والأهوية النفوس والأرواح والبرد والنار والحرارة: سبحيه وزيديه علوّاً.
أيتها الليالي والأيام أيضاً والنور والظلمة والبروق قائلة المجد لك يا محب البشر: سبحوه وزيدوه علوّاً.
أيتها الأشجار وجميع ما ينبت في الأرض وكل ما يتحرك في المياه والجبال والغياض: سبحوه وزيدوه علوّاً.
وأيضاً سبحي بغير فتور الرب ملك الملوك أيتها البحار والأنهار: سبحيه وزيديه علوّاً.
هكذا نحن إذ ننظر إليهم فلنقل مع هذه الموجودات جميعها باركي الرب يا جميع الطيور: سبحيه وزيديه علوّاً.
أيّها الجليد والثلج والبهائم والوحوش باركي رب الأرباب: سبحيه وزيديه علوّاً.
سبحوا الرب كما يليق به وليس كالمخالفين يا أبناء البشر: سبحوه وزيدوه علوّاً.
مجداً وإكراماً قدّم أمامه يا إسرائيل بصوت التهليل يا كهنة عمانوئيل: سبحوه وزيدوه علوّاً.
يا خدام الله الحقيقي وأنفس الأبرار المتواضعين المحبين: سبحوه وزيدوه علوّاً.
الله إلهي أنا هو مخلصكم من الخطر يا سدراك وميساك وأبدناغو: سبحوه وزيدوه علوّاً.
أسرعوا بحرص عظيم يا أتقياء الرب وكل الطبائع التي صنعها: سبحوه وزيدوه علوّاً.
برودة ونياحاً أعطنا كلنا بغير انقطاع لنقول بتمتع: سبحوه وزيدوه علوّاً.
كذلك عبدك المسكين سركيس اجعله بغير دينونة ليقول مع هؤلاء كشريك: سبحوه وزيدوه علوّاً.


----------



## eng_memo_eng (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: سوال مهم جدا جدا ؟*



cobcob قال:


> *أعتقد ان ده الشريط الأصلى للترنيمة حسب معلوماتى
> بالنسبة لاسم الفريق والكنيسة هاجيبهولك بكرة أو بعده*​




شكرا لكى يا كوب كوب ويارت تجيبلى اسم الفريق واسم الكنيسة 
وياريت ياجماعة لو فى حد يقدر يجبلى الموسيقى الاصلية للترانيمة دى علشان انا محتاجها جدا جدا فى الكورال واحنا معندناش حد بيعزف لنا 

1- فجر بشقشق صوت بينادى  ( شريط منقوش فى كفك )
2- خلى الحب                       (شريط كرنفال )
3- تعالى يا يسوع بيتنا           ( فريق الحياة الافضل )
4- كنسيتنا ياورثوذكسية          (شريط احكى ياتاريخ        تقريبا  )

وياريت ياجماعة كلكم تساعدونى فى انى الاقى موسيقى الترانيم اللى انا كاتبها دى لانى فعلا محتاجها جدا جدا والوقت اللى فاضل قليل جدا جدا


----------



## eng_memo_eng (8 يوليو 2008)

انا محتاج جميع شرائط ترانيم الاطفال للفرق الاتية :
كورال العدراء والملاك الخلافاوى
كورال مارجرجس الجيوشى 
كورال اطفال الانبا رويس
كورال مارمينا شبرا


----------



## eng_memo_eng (8 يوليو 2008)

*انا عندى ترنيمة وعايز اعرف اسم الشريط اللى نازله فيه واسم الكورال اللى مرنمها
قرار الترنيمة 
كنستنا ياروزوكسية اسرارك سماويه
يسوع يبارك فيك فيكى ويحفظك ياقويا

انا اعتقد انها فى شريط احكى ياتريخ لفريق القطيع الصغير بس انا عايز اتاكد منها 
فياريت حد يتاكد منها ويرد عليا 
وعايز اعرف اذا كانت تراثية او لا (يعنى فات عليها 20 سنة )
شكرا لتعبكم معنا وربنا يعوضكم*


----------



## المزاحم (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن لو سمحت ترنيمة ست يا دميانة  يا شهيدة يا طاهرة ضرورى


----------



## CHRISTY.MARTY (8 يوليو 2008)

*طلب هام جدا*

من فضلكم يا جماعة انا عايزة ترنيمة جايلك انا للمرنم سامح عبيد​


----------



## cobcob (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: طلبات الترانيم*



eng_memo_eng قال:


> *انا عندى ترنيمة وعايز اعرف اسم الشريط اللى نازله فيه واسم الكورال اللى مرنمها
> قرار الترنيمة
> كنستنا ياروزوكسية اسرارك سماويه
> يسوع يبارك فيك فيكى ويحفظك ياقويا
> ...



*انا مش عارفة الترنيمة دى
بس هى مش من شريط احكى يا تاريخ*​


----------



## مسيحية للأبد (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: طلبات الترانيم*



ginajoojoo قال:


> سلام ونعمة "مسيحية للابد"
> ترنيمة ايها الصامت تكلم
> شريط عايز منك هدية
> واول ترنيمتين ف الشريط هم عايز منك هدية و بعين متحننة
> ...



مرسى ياجينا اوى على تعبك


----------



## oesi no (9 يوليو 2008)

من الرسول بولس نتعلم 
على سيرفر المنتدى ​


----------



## مسيحي و أفتخر (9 يوليو 2008)

ممكن ترتيلة أن البرابا بأسرها بصوت الاستاذ الكبير وديع الصافي


----------



## caro/كارو (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يا جماعه لو سمحتوا حد يشوفلى ترنيمه انا فرحان أكيد فرحان


----------



## oesi no (9 يوليو 2008)

ترنيمة انا فرحان اكيد فرحان مش موجودة حاليا غير باور بوينت 
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/188/403/___.ppt

ياريت لو تعرف اسم الشريط تقوله علشان اعرف ادور عليها 
سلام ونعمه


----------



## oesi no (9 يوليو 2008)

ان البرايا بأسرها 
ولست اعلم ان كانت لوديع الصافى ام لا 
سلام ونعمه ​


----------



## oesi no (9 يوليو 2008)

ترنيمة جايلك انا 
سلام ونعمه ​


----------



## CHRISTY.MARTY (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: طلبات الترانيم*



oesi_no قال:


> ترنيمة جايلك انا
> سلام ونعمه ​



ميرسي خالص ليك وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## CHRISTY.MARTY (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سأعيش العمر كارزا
ممكن انا عايزة الترنيمة دى


----------



## oesi no (9 يوليو 2008)

سأعيش العمر  نشات واصف

سأعيش العمر زياد شحاته​


----------



## MINA1425 (10 يوليو 2008)

عاوز ترانيم نغمات العدرا لبولس ملاك


----------



## oesi no (10 يوليو 2008)

نغمات العدرا 1 &2 

نغمات العدرا 3&4

نغمات العدرا 5 
من رفع اختنا جينا ​


----------



## مريون (10 يوليو 2008)

*ممكن ترنيمة **
( هرمي كل تكالي عليك )* *بتذاع علي قناة Ctv 
ياريت حد ينزلها عوزها ضروري *


----------



## venanabil (10 يوليو 2008)

اذا سمحتو 
انا سمعت المرنم هانى رومانى بيقول ترنيمه قرارها فى كلمه انا مطمن انا مش عارفه دى بتعته ولا لأ لكن لو سمحتوا اللى يقدر يلاقيها لى يبقى ميرسى خالص


----------



## kmaxi (10 يوليو 2008)

أبحث عن ترنيمة أسمها: "مسجون و باحلم بالحرية" ياريت ألاقيها و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## marmina (10 يوليو 2008)

رجاء محبه عايز موقع أنزل منه كل ترانيم قناة ctv


----------



## ramez.rafik (10 يوليو 2008)

انا عايز ترنيمة  ( عرفين اللي عمل الشمس والقمر والدنيا ديه)


----------



## nermeen7 (10 يوليو 2008)

ramez.rafik قال:


> انا عايز ترنيمة  ( عرفين اللي عمل الشمس والقمر والدنيا ديه)



اسم الترنيمة اقدر اقوله ابويا 
و ده اللينك بتاعها
:http://rapidshare.com/files/1286402...607____1575___1576___1608___1610___1575_.html


----------



## nermeen7 (10 يوليو 2008)

مريون قال:


> *ممكن ترنيمة **
> ( هرمي كل تكالي عليك )* *بتذاع علي قناة Ctv
> ياريت حد ينزلها عوزها ضروري *[/QUOTE
> هو ده اللينك و على فكرة ده منقول
> http://www.4shared.com/file/51941568/8b14fa97/harmy_kol_etkaly_3alak.htm


----------



## virgo (10 يوليو 2008)

momken pleeeeeez tarnemt....7oden eideik..2lee betegee 3ala ctv..thank u


----------



## sallyf (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ماحدش رد علي كان نفسي في ترنيمه لمريم بطرس بتقول يا شايل حملي علي كتفك


----------



## iraqi jesus son (11 يوليو 2008)

هلووووووووووووو

اطلب ترنيمة عيناك تنظر إليّ بصوت زياد شحاذة


----------



## المزاحم (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

محدش رد على على طلبى ترنيمة ست يا دميانة  على عموم شكرا


----------



## oesi no (11 يوليو 2008)

عيناك تنظر الى 


ست يا دميانه ​


----------



## مريون (11 يوليو 2008)

nermeen7 قال:


> مريون قال:
> 
> 
> > *ممكن ترنيمة **
> ...


----------



## iraqi jesus son (11 يوليو 2008)

اشكرك كثير على الترنيمة
والرب يباركك


----------



## challenger (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*
ربنا يبارك فيكم موضوع هام جدا ً 

يا ريت . . يا ريت . . ترنيمة الحب العجيب 

مش فاكر من يرنمها لكني فاكر أن فيها 

في طريق الجلجثة سار إلهنا الحبيب سار الحبيب

أنا بصراحة شفتها على قناة الحياة مرة و كانت رائعة جدا ً 
​*


----------



## challenger (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*أحبائي لست متأكد من أسم الترنيمة !!

كل ما أذكره 
في طريق الجلجثة سار إلهنا الحبيب سار الحبيب​*


----------



## oesi no (12 يوليو 2008)

فى طريق الجلجثة سار الهنا الحبيب​


----------



## يوحنا هانى (12 يوليو 2008)

*ياريت تعرفوا تجيبولى شريط فتافيت السكر وع فكرة هو أنتاج شركة بافلى فون 
بجد لو جبتولى الشريط دة هابقى مبسوط أوى​ ​*
:t19::t19::t19::t19:​


----------



## amanypotter (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*:99::t17:Thnx:t17::99:
God bless u:94::flowers::flowers::new5:*


----------



## amanypotter (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

:dntknw::dance::kap:*ممكن بلييييييييييييز شريط يوم عايشينو فى مدينة اطفالينو*


----------



## karimost (12 يوليو 2008)

يا جماعة أنا فى شريط للحياة الأفضل بحبه جدا وللأسف مش لاقياه على أي منتدى اسمه " يسوع فى بيتنا " لو حد عرف يجيب لى الشريط ده بجد هكون مبسوطة جدا ... كمان أنا نفسي حد ينزلى ترتيلة مش بالكلام القلب يطلع للسما لأن اللينك بتاعها اللى على المنتدى مش شغال


----------



## oesi no (12 يوليو 2008)

لم اجد سوى ترنيمة فتافيت السكر فقط ومن على موقع بافلى فون 
ولم اجده فى اى مكان اخر 
فتافيت السكر ​


----------



## oesi no (12 يوليو 2008)

شريط يوم عايشينو فى مدينة اطفالينو 
منقووووول ​


----------



## oesi no (12 يوليو 2008)

_*يسوع فى بيتنا لفريق الحياة الافضل *_​


افكارى عندك 
http://www.box.net/shared/s090pqniyf

انت قربت تجينا 
http://www.box.net/shared/amj0apykhh


بسبحك يارب يسوع 
http://www.box.net/shared/4uz952afqs

تعال يا يسوع بيتنا 
http://www.box.net/shared/78u8fcn4gf

ربى نور بنورك 
http://www.box.net/shared/pmbqx8fdb6

مين اللى حبك 
http://www.box.net/shared/2g3n5ar4a0

منقووووووووووووول 

مش بالكلام ​


----------



## polina (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام المسيح كل سنة و انتم طيبين ممكن ترنيمة العالم يجني ويزرع  و تملى مش شبعان


----------



## oesi no (12 يوليو 2008)

العالم يبنى ويزرع  ساتر ميخائيل وسالى عادل ​


----------



## polina (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

thanksssssssssssssssssssssss  awi ya oesi_no


----------



## eng_memo_eng (12 يوليو 2008)

eng_memo_eng قال:


> انا محتاج جميع شرائط ترانيم الاطفال للفرق الاتية :
> كورال العدراء والملاك الخلافاوى
> كورال مارجرجس الجيوشى
> كورال اطفال الانبا رويس
> كورال مارمينا شبرا



ياجماعة انا محتاج الشرائط دى فعلا


----------



## eng_memo_eng (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: سوال مهم جدا جدا ؟*



eng_memo_eng قال:


> شكرا لكى يا كوب كوب ويارت تجيبلى اسم الفريق واسم الكنيسة
> وياريت ياجماعة لو فى حد يقدر يجبلى الموسيقى الاصلية للترانيمة دى علشان انا محتاجها جدا جدا فى الكورال واحنا معندناش حد بيعزف لنا
> 
> 1- فجر بشقشق صوت بينادى  ( شريط منقوش فى كفك )
> ...



ياجماعة ياريت فعلا حد تساعدونى لان محتاج الموسيقى دى ضرورى وبسرعة


----------



## eng_memo_eng (12 يوليو 2008)

انا جبت كلمات الترنيمة كلها وياريت حد يقدر يقولى الترنيمة دى فى شريط ايه ولاى فريق 

(كنـيـسـتـنا يارثوذكـسـية اسرارك سـمـاويـة)2
(يـسـوع يـبارك فـيـك ويـحــفــظـك يـاقـويـة)2

(فى الصبح اسمع اجـراسـك           اجـرى قـوام عـلى قـداسـك)2
(واحــب اشــم بـــــخـــورك           وانـا واقـف اقـول الحـانـك)2
وانـا واقـف اقـول الحـانـك


(فى الهـيكل ادخـل بخـشـوع           اسـجـد واصـلـى لـيـسـوع)2
(اتـناول وفـقـلـبـى خـضـوع           مــن جــســد ودم يــســوع)2
مــن جــســد ودم يــســوع


(فـيـكـى كـل الـقــديــســيــن           صلـواتـهم لـيكى حاميــيـن)2
(اتـشـفـع بـيـهـم فـى الـضيق           دى معجـزاتـهـم ليا كـتـيـر)2
دى معجـزاتـهـم ليا كـتـيـر


(ياكـنـيــستى يا ماحلى لغاتك          بـالـقـبـطــى اقـول قـرائـتـك)2
(اتـمـتـع فـيــكـى بــتــراثــــك         ياكنيستى يا ماحـلى جـمالك)2
ياكنيستى يا ماحـلى جـمالك


----------



## مريون (12 يوليو 2008)

*ممكن محتاجة ترنيمة بس الحقيقة مش عارفة اسمها بالصبظ بس القرار بتعها بيقول*[/COLOR*]( رجعني تاني شكلي الاولاني و لبسني الحلة الاولي ... رجعني صورتك و رسمك رجعني تاني للمسيح ايقونة ) *
:*يا ريت لو حد عنده الترنيمة يرفعهالى أو يقولى مين بيقولها لاني هموووت عليها و عوزها ضروري *


----------



## مريون (12 يوليو 2008)

*( رجعني تاني شكلي الاولاني و لبسني الحلة الاولي ... رجعنيعلي صورتك و رسمك رجعني تاني للمسيح ايقونة ) *
*ياريت لو حد يعرف كلمات الترنيمة دية و يرفعهالي *


----------



## مسيحي و أفتخر (13 يوليو 2008)

ممكن البوم اليك الورد يا مريم لجوقة الفرح


----------



## elfraoon (13 يوليو 2008)

بعد ان وجدت شريط هفضل معاك في هذا المنتدي 
وجدت الرابط قد أنتهت ....................................
ممكن أعادة الرفع ..................................
شكراً .....................................
الرب يباركم ................
El fraoon​


----------



## karimost (13 يوليو 2008)

بجد 100000000000 شكر على شريط الحياة الأفضل


----------



## godislove185 (13 يوليو 2008)

محتاج ترنيمة للأطفال بتقول *خبط باب قلبى فى يوم بوم بوم *


----------



## ابراهيم ادوارد (13 يوليو 2008)

Plz ترانيم بيتر life


----------



## ابراهيم ادوارد (13 يوليو 2008)

:99:





ا:99:هيم ادوارد قال:


> plz ترانيم بيتر life


----------



## iraqi jesus son (13 يوليو 2008)

هاااااااااااااااي
اطلب البوم خطاوي للمرنم زياد شحاذة
والرب يباركك


----------



## ابراهيم ادوارد (13 يوليو 2008)

:new8:





ابراهيم ادوارد قال:


> Plz ترانيم بيتر life


----------



## oesi no (13 يوليو 2008)

من شريط اليك الورد يا مريم 
ترنيمة   يا مريم البكر فقت 

ترنيمة طلبات العدرا

ترنيمة اليك الورد يا مريم 
​


----------



## virgo (13 يوليو 2008)

مريون قال:


> *( رجعني تاني شكلي الاولاني و لبسني الحلة الاولي ... رجعنيعلي صورتك و رسمك رجعني تاني للمسيح ايقونة ) *
> *ياريت لو حد يعرف كلمات الترنيمة دية و يرفعهالي *




2smaha   sortee 3anadak   hatla2eeha fe page 160


----------



## مريون (13 يوليو 2008)

*لا مش دية الترنيمة ياريت لو حد يعرفها بليييييييييييز محتاجاها ضروري*


----------



## mena_nashat_999 (13 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

أنا نفسى فى ترنيمة قديمة معلش 
هى لفاريق قلب داؤود
هى هرمى كل أتكالى عليك


----------



## taza (13 يوليو 2008)

_انا نفسى فى ترنيمه ازاى تتخلى عنى لساتر ميخائيل أختكم توتى_


----------



## oesi no (13 يوليو 2008)

هرمى كل اتكالى عليك ​


----------



## oesi no (13 يوليو 2008)

ازاى تتخلى عنى  منقوووووووووله


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 يوليو 2008)

سلام ونعمه رب المجد مع الجميع
معلش انا عارفه اني هتعبكم معايا
انا نفسي في ترنيمه اسمها
مستنينك عدراء تعالي 
بس مش عارفه مين بيقولها هي تقريبا في شريط
اسمه انا ليه بعدت او الشريط اللي قبله
وربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم​


----------



## ginajoojoo (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: طلبات الترانيم*



elfraoon قال:


> بعد ان وجدت شريط هفضل معاك في هذا المنتدي
> وجدت الرابط قد أنتهت ....................................
> ممكن أعادة الرفع ..................................
> شكراً .....................................
> ...



شريط هفضل معاك​


----------



## ginajoojoo (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: طلبات الترانيم*



iraqi jesus son قال:


> هاااااااااااااااي
> اطلب البوم خطاوي للمرنم زياد شحاذة
> والرب يباركك



البوم خطاوى ​


----------



## veronika (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا عاوزة شريط المس ايدينا


----------



## oesi no (14 يوليو 2008)

شريط ألمس ايدينا ​


----------



## cobcob (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: طلبات الترانيم*



يوحنا هانى قال:


> *ياريت تعرفوا تجيبولى شريط فتافيت السكر وع فكرة هو أنتاج شركة بافلى فون
> بجد لو جبتولى الشريط دة هابقى مبسوط أوى​ ​*
> :t19::t19::t19::t19:​




*احنا يهمنا انك تكون مبسوط
شريط "فتافيت السكر" 

http://www.4shared.com/dir/8250585/14a2f6f3/_sharing.html

كلمات الترانيم 

http://www.4shared.com/file/55179766/f520f7bf/11_Sugr.html*​


----------



## cobcob (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: سوال مهم جدا جدا ؟*



eng_memo_eng قال:


> شكرا لكى يا كوب كوب ويارت تجيبلى اسم الفريق واسم الكنيسة
> وياريت ياجماعة لو فى حد يقدر يجبلى الموسيقى الاصلية للترانيمة دى علشان انا محتاجها جدا جدا فى الكورال واحنا معندناش حد بيعزف لنا
> 
> 1- فجر بشقشق صوت بينادى  ( شريط منقوش فى كفك )
> ...




ترنيمة فجر يشقشق من شريط " منقوش قى كفك" - كورال الراعى الصالح - كنيسة السيدة العذراء والملاك بالخلفاوى​


----------



## sosana (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

معلش انا عاوزة ترنيمة فردت ايديك


----------



## عادل عياد (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

عايز شرائط فريق الكرازة بالاسكندرية


----------



## عادل عياد (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

عايز شرائط فريق الكرازة بالاسكندرية   شريط عليز اجيلك شريط ارحم ضعفى شريط لك خضوعى شريط انت بقلبى شريط كسر قيودى شريط لازم نتولد وعلى فكرة الشرايط من توزيع مكتبة مارجرجس شيكولانى


----------



## marian sous (15 يوليو 2008)

اشكركم جدا على هذا الموقع بس انا نفسى فى كلمات اوبريت سفرالتكوين لشباب الانبا رويسوشكرا جدا لكم وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## halaemad (15 يوليو 2008)

ممكن  ترنيمة لماهر فايز اسمة سحابت زكريات ياريت تكون موجودة وشكراااااااااااا لهتممكم


----------



## halaemad (15 يوليو 2008)

ممكن  ترنيمة لماهر فايز اسمة سحابت زكريات ياريت تكون موجودة وشكراااااااااااا لهتممكم


----------



## ramiiiii (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

بدور على ترنيمة بتقول قديش صرلي ناطرة تأسمع جوام من عندك يا ربي وصوتك عني غاب صوتك عني غاب .. وانت وعدت وقلت اسألو طعتو اطلبو تجدو 
االترنيمة هذي كثيير حلوة بس للاسف ما بعرف اسم البنت الي بتغنيها 
وربنا يعوضكم عن تعبكم معي


----------



## oesi no (16 يوليو 2008)

قديش صرلي ناطرة 
ليدياشديد 

شريط *سحابة ذكريات*​


----------



## مريون (16 يوليو 2008)

*( رجعني تاني شكلي الاولاني و لبسني الحلة الاولي ... رجعنيعلي صورتك و رسمك رجعني تاني للمسيح ايقونة ) 
ياريت لو حد يعرف كلمات الترنيمة دية و يرفعهالي *


----------



## oesi no (16 يوليو 2008)

ترنيمة فردت ايدك فيفيان 
​


----------



## oesi no (16 يوليو 2008)

*



( رجعني تاني شكلي الاولاني و لبسني الحلة الاولي ... رجعنيعلي صورتك و رسمك رجعني تاني للمسيح ايقونة ) 
ياريت لو حد يعرف كلمات الترنيمة دية و يرفعهالي

أنقر للتوسيع...

ترنيمة صورتى عندك  مريم شوقى ​​​*​


----------



## elven (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام اللي عمق معنى المحبة والسلام في حياتنا سلام الرب يسوع مع الجميع
لوممكن واحد يدبرلي الترانيم العراقية الاتية
1 تعال ووحد بلادي
2 لاتهتمين يا بلادي
3 علو الايادي
4 ابفرحة واشتياق
5 خلينا نغني بفرح
6 هب لعيوننا ان ترى بالايمان
7 بارك ربي العراق

وشكرا مقدما والرب يبارك الجميع ويحفظهم


----------



## الكتلوني (16 يوليو 2008)

ممكن اطلب الترنيمات الاتية :
1- رسالة اعطيتني يا سيدي
2- انا الرب قد دعوتك بالبر


----------



## مريون (16 يوليو 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> *
> ترنيمة صورتى عندك  مريم شوقى ​​​*​



*مرسييييييييييييييي جدا علي تعبك 
كنت محتاجة الترنيمة ضروري
ربنا يعوض تعبك ... الف شكر*


----------



## مسيحية للأبد (16 يوليو 2008)

سلام ونعمة
انا كنت محتاجة شوية ترانيم

ياطبيبى هات دوايا
المس ايدينا
قلبى بيفرح
لحن اسومين
لحن بينشتى


----------



## oesi no (16 يوليو 2008)

أسير خلفك ( رسالة أعطيتني يا سيدي ) " لفريق الأغابي "

انا الرب قد دعوتك فيديو 
http://www.miraclechannel.com/media/video_songs/high/favirotes/3.wmv 



http://www.talimmasihi.com/min_koul_boustan/sonds/songs/asirou-khlfaka.MP3 

​


----------



## oesi no (16 يوليو 2008)

يا طبيبى 

المس ايدينا

قلبى بيفرح 

لحن اثومين منقووووول 

جارى البحث عن اخر لحن ​


----------



## oesi no (16 يوليو 2008)

بى نيشتي


----------



## مسيحية للأبد (16 يوليو 2008)

ميرسى اوى على تعبك 

لكن ترنيمة المس ايدينا مش شغالة​


----------



## caro/كارو (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يا oesi_no ان شفت ترنيمه انا فرحان اكيد فرحان فى موقع اسمه رب المجد بس مش عارفه انزلها


----------



## oesi no (17 يوليو 2008)

> يا oesi_no ان شفت ترنيمه انا فرحان اكيد فرحان فى موقع اسمه رب المجد بس مش عارفه انزلها


هاتى اللينك 
لو على الراديو هنزلها
ولو فى موضوع هنزلها 
هاتى لينك وهجيبهالك


----------



## oesi no (17 يوليو 2008)

> ميرسى اوى على تعبك
> 
> لكن ترنيمة المس ايدينا مش شغالة


شغالة 
اللينكات بتاعتى 
مش  ناقلها من حته ​


----------



## ramiiiii (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: طلبات الترانيم*



oesi_no قال:


> قديش صرلي ناطرة
> ليدياشديد
> 
> شريط *سحابة ذكريات*​



الف شكر الك يا احلى مشرف ما بتصدق الترنيمة دي قديش بتعنيلي وشو بتحسسني 
ربي يوفقك وينور طريقك


----------



## minaaioup (18 يوليو 2008)

ياريت لو ممكن عايز ترنيمه أيها النجم اللذي أرشدتنا قصائد البابا بس بصوت المرنمه مونيكا جورج اللي بتيجي علي قناه ctv واللي عامله شريط عيناي اليك


----------



## oesi no (18 يوليو 2008)

ايها النجم بصوت كورال داود 

ايها النجم فيديو من قناة سى تى فى

باسورد فك الضغط   www.anbamartiros. com​


----------



## cobcob (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: طلبات الترانيم*



marian sous قال:


> اشكركم جدا على هذا الموقع بس انا نفسى فى كلمات اوبريت سفرالتكوين لشباب الانبا رويسوشكرا جدا لكم وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم



*
اللينك ده فى كل كلمات الاوبريتات بتاعت شباب الانبا رويس
(موقع كنيسة السيدة العذراء والانبا رويس

http://www.avarewase.org/ar/choir/shchoir/shchoir-obr/shchoir-old/gn/shchoir-old-gn-index.asp

اضغط على اسم الترنيمة تجد الكلمات*​


----------



## نميس1 (18 يوليو 2008)

ارجوكم ياجماعة محتاجة ترنيمة1234567 دول اسرار كنيستنا


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يوليو 2008)

انا عارفه اني بتعبكم معايا
بس انا طلبت ترنيمه اسمها مستنينك عدراء تعالي
ولحد دلوقتي محدش رد علي
ياريت حد يرد سلام


----------



## nermeen7 (18 يوليو 2008)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> انا عارفه اني بتعبكم معايا
> بس انا طلبت ترنيمه اسمها مستنينك عدراء تعالي
> ولحد دلوقتي محدش رد علي
> ياريت حد يرد سلام



انا بطلب من حضرتك تقولى لنا دى فى شريط اسمه ايه


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يوليو 2008)

nermeen7 قال:


> انا بطلب من حضرتك تقولى لنا دى فى شريط اسمه ايه


 

انا مش عارفه بالظبط هي في اي شريط بس تقريبا في شريط اسمه انا ليه بعدت
او الرشيط اللي قبله
واتمني فعلا لو حد عنده الترنيمه دي يجيبها
لانه ترنيمه جميله جدا ومعزيه جدا جدا


----------



## nermeen7 (18 يوليو 2008)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> انا مش عارفه بالظبط هي في اي شريط بس تقريبا في شريط اسمه انا ليه بعدت
> او الرشيط اللي قبله
> واتمني فعلا لو حد عنده الترنيمه دي يجيبها
> لانه ترنيمه جميله جدا ومعزيه جدا جدا


انا اسفة على الاسئلة الكتيرة بس انا كنت عايزا اعرف ايه الشريط اللى قبله ده اسمه ايه مين اللى بيرنم الترنيمة دى 
و كنت عايزا اقول لحضرتك ان الترنيمة مش موجودة فى شريط انا ليه بعدت


----------



## sosana (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا عاوزة ترنيمة يا م ر ي م يا ست الابكار


----------



## oesi no (18 يوليو 2008)

ترنيمة 1 2 3 
​


----------



## oesi no (18 يوليو 2008)

يا م ر ي م ​


----------



## Coptic Prince (19 يوليو 2008)

يا جمااااعة في حد عنده ترنيمة "كل ما اجيلك و انا تعبان" للبتر لايف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

انا كان عندي الترنيمة دي زمان بس عملت للكوبيتر فومات........

يا ريت حد يجيبهالي


----------



## emanoeel (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

اسمعها يا خاطى كلمة
http://www.mp3-tranem.net/Audio/Hymns/Jozef_Nasrala/Thera3on_Kadera/03.mp3
صلوا من اجلى


----------



## jjjjo (19 يوليو 2008)

ممكن اطلب اى ترانيم تعرفوها عن الشهدا والاستشهاد او حول الموضوع دة علشان محتاجها جدا علشا عيد النيروز وكل سنة وانتوا طيبين 
سلام ونعبة 
ياريت حد يرد عليا


----------



## elven (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

لوممكن واحد يدبرلي الترانيم العراقية الاتية
1 تعال ووحد بلادي
2 لاتهتمين يا بلادي
3 علو الايادي
4 ابفرحة واشتياق
5 خلينا نغني بفرح
6 هب لعيوننا ان ترى بالايمان
7 بارك ربي العراق


----------



## dodoz (20 يوليو 2008)

_ياريت يا جماعة لو حد عنده فيديو كليب ترنيمة خارج اسوارك يا اورشليم بتاع هايدى منتصر_


----------



## المرتل هلليلويا (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

***بسم سيدنا يسوع المسيح الهنا ارحمنا وخلصنا امين**
طلب بسيط اتمنى اني ما كون ضيف تقيل دم عليكم 
بليز اذا ممكن انا بدي ترتيلة 
((ان الرب لما كان اتيا))
اذا كان ممكن هيا لجوقة جبل لبنان بليز سرعة الرد 
وشكرا مرة تانية ​*


----------



## helmut (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يا جماعة في ترنيمة كلماتها تقول : احبك يا ربي اتبعك من كل قلبي
انا لك كل عمري احبك اتبعك

ترنمها بنت من الحياة الافضل بمرافقة الفريق وعازف الكيتار .. تطلع على قناة المعجزة وسات 7
ممكن حد يجيبها من فضلكم
سلام الرب معكم
helmut متصل الآن إبلاغ عن مشاركة مخالفة   	الرد مع إقتباس


----------



## ROKAaA (20 يوليو 2008)

طبممكن من فضكلم  انا عاوز ترنيمة شكرا لله الذى يقودنا من فضلكممممممم


----------



## cobcob (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: طلبات الترانيم*



jjjjo قال:


> ممكن اطلب اى ترانيم تعرفوها عن الشهدا والاستشهاد او حول الموضوع دة علشان محتاجها جدا علشا عيد النيروز وكل سنة وانتوا طيبين
> سلام ونعبة
> ياريت حد يرد عليا





*فى ترنيمة فى موضوع ترانيم الاطفال فى شريط (لا تخف أيها القطيع الصغير) لكورال القطيع الصغير اسمها الشهدا حبوك

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=384468&postcount=2

وجارى البحث عن ترانيم تانى*​


----------



## sosana (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ياجماعة انا عاوزة ترانيم لبناني او صعيدي حلوة


----------



## oesi no (21 يوليو 2008)

ياريت لو  تجيبى اسامى الترانيم اللبنانى اللى عاوزاها 
وهتلاقى موضوع فيه ترانيم صعيدى على المنتدى كنت حاططها زمان ​


----------



## sosana (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

لا مش عاوزة ترانيم محددة يعني
وميرسي على الترانيم الصعيدي و الرد و اهتمامك يا oesi_no


----------



## oesi no (21 يوليو 2008)

ترانيم لبنانيه 
​


----------



## trakok (22 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ارجوكم فى ترنيمه مؤثره جدا محتاجها فعلا....و بجد هتساعدنى فى حياتى الروحيههى ترنيمة  "[يا يسوع سامحنى...دى آخر مره"


----------



## elven (23 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن ترنيمة انا فرحان اكيد فرحان لفريق الحياة الافضل
والرب يبارككم


----------



## oesi no (23 يوليو 2008)

ممكن اعرف ترنيمه انا فرحان اكيد فرحان من انهى شريط 
لانى بحثت فى الموقع الرسمى للفريق ولم اصل الى شئ ​


----------



## ROKAaA (23 يوليو 2008)

انا عندى اقتراح حلو اوى بما ان المنتدى شغال كوايس وفى اعضاء كتير وكلهم نشطين اوى   من فضلكممممممممم  اعملو شات  خاص بينا  عشان يبقى طريقة الكلام بنا اسهل والى عندو طلب يطلبو بطريقة مباشرة ل كل الى فى الشات  من فضلكم فكرو


----------



## dodoz (23 يوليو 2008)

فكرة حلوة
اوكى


----------



## فراشة جميلة (23 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

الاعلان عن المواقع يكون فى قسم المواقع الصديقة وليس هنا  

ممكن تنورنا في منتدى مارجرجس الروماني ​


----------



## taza (24 يوليو 2008)

ارجوكم نفسى اسمع  شريط شفيع عمرى للمرنم ساتر ميخائيل


----------



## taza (24 يوليو 2008)

محتاج لايدك ياربى تغير فى كتير اخلق من تانى قلبى اللى عايش ضرير


----------



## شوبان (24 يوليو 2008)

لو سمحتم عايزة ترنيمة بعد زن قريب


----------



## شوبان (24 يوليو 2008)

عايزة ترنيمة بعد زمن قريب


----------



## peter_2010 (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اطب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*

ممكن اتعرف انا عندى19 سنة 

*ممكن تتعرف فى منتدى التعارف  يابيتر
وممنوع وضع الايميلات​​*


----------



## ginajoojoo (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



المرتل هلليلويا قال:


> ***بسم سيدنا يسوع المسيح الهنا ارحمنا وخلصنا امين**
> طلب بسيط اتمنى اني ما كون ضيف تقيل دم عليكم
> بليز اذا ممكن انا بدي ترتيلة
> ((ان الرب لما كان اتيا))
> ...



ترنيمة ان الرب لما كان اتيا 
لجوقة بندلايمون..ملقتهاش لجوقة جبل لبنان​


----------



## ginajoojoo (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



helmut قال:


> يا جماعة في ترنيمة كلماتها تقول : احبك يا ربي اتبعك من كل قلبي
> انا لك كل عمري احبك اتبعك
> 
> ترنمها بنت من الحياة الافضل بمرافقة الفريق وعازف الكيتار .. تطلع على قناة المعجزة وسات 7
> ...



مالقتهاش يا helmut هدور عليها تانى ولو لقيتها هاجيبهالك​


----------



## ginajoojoo (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: طلبات الترانيم*



ROKAaA قال:


> طبممكن من فضكلم  انا عاوز ترنيمة شكرا لله الذى يقودنا من فضلكممممممم



ترنيمة شكرا لله الذى يقودنا ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



elven قال:


> ممكن ترنيمة انا فرحان اكيد فرحان لفريق الحياة الافضل
> والرب يبارككم



ترنيمة انا فرحان من شريط اطفالينو ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: طلبات الترانيم*



taza قال:


> ارجوكم نفسى اسمع  شريط شفيع عمرى للمرنم ساتر ميخائيل



شريط شفيع عمرى ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: طلبات الترانيم*



taza قال:


> محتاج لايدك ياربى تغير فى كتير اخلق من تانى قلبى اللى عايش ضرير



ترنيمة محتاج لايدك ياربى - ساتر ميخائيل - منقول ​


----------



## ماترررركس (24 يوليو 2008)

مشكور والرب يحفظكم صلوا من اجل ضعفى ماترررركس


----------



## helmut (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شكرا يا جينا عل ردك ......... هو كان فيه ترنيمة بردو اسمها ( بيعدي يوم من بعد يوم ) للحياة الافضل والنهاية بتاعتها بتقول ( مين اللي هيوصل رسالة ربنا للتعبانين ) ... يا ريت لو شفتيها كمان ... هتعملي فضل عليا


----------



## jjjjo (26 يوليو 2008)

ممكن اطلب اى ترانيم تعرفوها عن الشهدا والاستشهاد او حول الموضوع دة علشان محتاجها جدا علشا عيد النيروز وكل سنة وانتوا طيبين 
سلام ونعبة 
ياريت حد يرد عليا
دى تانى مرة اسال عن الترانيم اللى انا محتاجها مفيش الا رد واحد ياريت حد يساعدنى فى الموضوع دة


----------



## nermeen7 (26 يوليو 2008)

jjjjo قال:


> ممكن اطلب اى ترانيم تعرفوها عن الشهدا والاستشهاد او حول الموضوع دة علشان محتاجها جدا علشا عيد النيروز وكل سنة وانتوا طيبين
> سلام ونعبة
> ياريت حد يرد عليا
> دى تانى مرة اسال عن الترانيم اللى انا محتاجها مفيش الا رد واحد ياريت حد يساعدنى فى الموضوع دة


بص يا jjjjo
انا جبت ليك موقع كنيسة الانبا تكلا عليه كذا ترنيمة لعيد النيروز 
يا رب يعجبك و ده اللينك بتاعه

http://st-takla.org/Multimedia/01-C...ld-Coptic-Nairouz-Taraneem-Collection-01.html
و احنا اسفين للتاخير عليك


----------



## ميري جريس (26 يوليو 2008)

سلام ونعمه
بحثت كتير على ترنيمة انت اعظم اروع ما في الدنيا ومالتهاش ....لو ممكن حد يبعتهالي ...واكون ممنونة له
سلام ونعمه:16_14_37:


----------



## eby (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

i need the song of your teers brought me to the cross


----------



## ميري جريس (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام ونعمه
ترنيمة انت اعظم اروع ما في الدنيا.....نفسي اسمعها ....اللينك مش بفتح


----------



## ميري جريس (26 يوليو 2008)

eby
متشكر جدا بس اللينك مش بيفتح وانا نفسي اسمع الترنيمة:ab7:


----------



## polina (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

السلام و النعمة كنت عاوزة ترنيمة لا تخف لانى انا معاك و اكون طماعة شوية بكل الاصادرات اللى ممكن تكون اتقالت بيها و شكرا


----------



## pop_mexx (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

لو سمحتوا ممكن حد يساعدنى 
انا محتاج شرايط ترانيم تانية لابو سيفين
وياريت يكون النهاردة او بكرة 
بجد انا محتاجهم ضرورى


----------



## peter_2010 (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا عندى ترنيمة لابو سيفين 
الايميل بتاعىpepojmika_2010******.com
على الياهو


----------



## marian maro (27 يوليو 2008)

سلام المسيح ليكم انا نفسى اسمع ترانيم قلب داود الشباب اللى اتعرضت على ctv وياريت اشوفها فيديو كمان لانة بجد فريق جميل ويفرح القلب ربنا يبارك فية بجد انا دورت على الترانيم بس للاسف لم اجدها على النت فيارب تنزلوها على هذا الموقع الجميل ربنا يبارك فيكم ويعوض تعب محبتكم سلام


----------



## remo76 (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يا رب يخيك لغلابا اريد ترنيمة في ناس ( بتحب تعيش في الظلمة وناس بتحب تعيش في النور ) 
بتاعة فريق الحياة الافضل رنا عادل


----------



## eng_memo_eng (28 يوليو 2008)

eng_memo_eng قال:


> انا جبت كلمات الترنيمة كلها وياريت حد يقدر يقولى الترنيمة دى فى شريط ايه ولاى فريق
> 
> (كنـيـسـتـنا يارثوذكـسـية اسرارك سـمـاويـة)2
> (يـسـوع يـبارك فـيـك ويـحــفــظـك يـاقـويـة)2
> ...



ياجماعة لو سمحتم انا جبت كلمات الترنيمة كلها وعايز اعرف الترنيمة دى فى شريط ايه ومين الفريق اللى مرنم  الشريط ياريت لو حد يقدر يساعدنى بسرعة


----------



## peter_2010 (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: طلبات الترانيم*



marian maro قال:


> سلام المسيح ليكم انا نفسى اسمع ترانيم قلب داود الشباب اللى اتعرضت على ctv وياريت اشوفها فيديو كمان لانة بجد فريق جميل ويفرح القلب ربنا يبارك فية بجد انا دورت على الترانيم بس للاسف لم اجدها على النت فيارب تنزلوها على هذا الموقع الجميل ربنا يبارك فيكم ويعوض تعب محبتكم سلام


 
ممنوع وضع ايميلات 
oesi_no


----------



## monmooon (28 يوليو 2008)

لو سمحت انا عاوزة ترنيمه وقت شكوكي للمرنمه فاديه اتمني القيها لاني بجد محتجها وربنا معاكم


----------



## mike2010 (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*انا محتاج موسيقى ترنيمة اختبرتنى الهى يا ريت اللى عنده يرفعهالى بليييييييييز*


----------



## zico2 (29 يوليو 2008)

helmut قال:


> شكرا يا جينا عل ردك ......... هو كان فيه ترنيمة بردو اسمها ( بيعدي يوم من بعد يوم ) للحياة الافضل والنهاية بتاعتها بتقول ( مين اللي هيوصل رسالة ربنا للتعبانين ) ... يا ريت لو شفتيها كمان ... هتعملي فضل عليا



سلام ونعمه 
اتفضل الترنيمة
كل يوم بيعدى



ميري جريس قال:


> سلام ونعمه
> بحثت كتير على ترنيمة انت اعظم اروع ما في الدنيا ومالتهاش ....لو ممكن حد يبعتهالي ...واكون ممنونة له
> سلام ونعمه:16_14_37:



سلام ونعمه 
دى ترنيمة انت_اعظم_اب مش عارف هى اللى انتى قصدها ولا لاء  

انت اعظم اب



polina قال:


> السلام و النعمة كنت عاوزة ترنيمة لا تخف لانى انا معاك و اكون طماعة شوية بكل الاصادرات اللى ممكن تكون اتقالت بيها و شكرا



سلام ونعمه 
اتفضلى ترنيمة 

لاتخف لانى معاك
على فكرة انا جبت اكتر  من ترنيمة بس تقريبا كلهم واحد حتى نبرة الصوت مش مختلفه كتير




remo76 قال:


> يا رب يخيك لغلابا اريد ترنيمة في ناس ( بتحب تعيش في الظلمة وناس بتحب تعيش في النور )
> بتاعة فريق الحياة الافضل رنا عادل



سلام ونعمه 
اتفضل الترنيمة 

في ناس بتحب الظلمة 


monmooon قال:


> لو سمحت انا عاوزة ترنيمه وقت شكوكي للمرنمه فاديه اتمني القيها لاني بجد محتجها وربنا معاكم



سلام ونعمه 
اتفضلى الترنيمة 

وقت شكوكى

صلوا من اجل ضعفى


----------



## monmooon (29 يوليو 2008)

بجد مش عارفه اقولك ايه مرسسسسسسسسسسسي ليك خالص ربنا يعوضك


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ميرسى يا ذيكو على مساعدتك الجميلة دى
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



++ربنا موجود++ قال:


> صالب منكم شريط اسمه مردات الشماس اعداد الشماس بولس ملاك الشريط مكون من جزئين
> و دة صورة الشريط
> 
> http://www.copticstore.com/popup_image.php?pID=233
> ...



ده كل اللى لاقيته عن مردات الشماس
http://www.4shared.com/network/sear...س&searchExtention=&submit=Search&searchmode=2
بس ملقتش الشريط بالظبط اللى انت جبت صورته 
وغالبا هو لسة مش متاح للتحميل من على النت فى الوقت الحالى
سلام ونعمة​[
لحن اسباتير الكبيرة 
لحن طوبه هينا الكبيرة .mp3

و هنااا  كمان هتلاقى مردات كتير "الشماس والقداس"​


----------



## Aksios (29 يوليو 2008)

صالب منكم شريط اسمه مردات الشماس اعداد الشماس بولس ملاك الشريط مكون من جزئين
و دة صورة الشريط

http://www.copticstore.com/popup_image.php?pID=233

يا ريت ضرورى محتاجه ضرورى


----------



## taza (29 يوليو 2008)

انا نفسى فى شريط صادقه يارب مواعيدك دير الشهيد مارجرجس للراهبات بس انا مش عارفه احمله وياريت تسعدونى


----------



## bogy (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

:Love_Letter_Open:من فضلكم يا جماعة انا عاوزة ترنيمة خشب فى خشب لكورال أطفال قلب داود اللى بتيجى على ctv وشكراً


----------



## micho2000 (30 يوليو 2008)

لو سمحتم أنا عايز ترنيمة أنت للالام ترفع ضروري
شكرا


----------



## cobcob (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: طلبات الترانيم*



taza قال:


> انا نفسى فى شريط صادقه يارب مواعيدك دير الشهيد مارجرجس للراهبات بس انا مش عارفه احمله وياريت تسعدونى



*
جارى رفع الشريط مرة أخرى لتعديل اللينك*​


----------



## cross. (30 يوليو 2008)

لو سمحتم أنا عايز ترنيمة انى ارايك وربنا يباركم


----------



## دميانه عطيه (30 يوليو 2008)

عايزة شريط ساتر ميخائيل لو تعود ويكون فية ترنيمة ايها الفخارى الاعظم وعريس نفسى الغالى


----------



## fady_love_koky (30 يوليو 2008)

لو سمحت انا عايز الموسيقى بتاعة برنامج بتاع ابونا زكريا البرنامج اسمة حوار الحق ممكن


----------



## oesi no (30 يوليو 2008)

ساتر ميخائيل واميرة فارس 
شريط لو تعود 
الوجة الاول 

الوجة التانى 

username : www.copticnet.com

password : copticnet

سلام ونعمه ​


----------



## Bolus (31 يوليو 2008)

ممكن ترنيمة حاسس بيا لسامح روبيل 
هي كلملتها بتقول "حاسس بيا سامع حتى سكوتي..."​


----------



## bogy (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

:Love_Letter_Open:بليز ياجماعة عاوزة ترنيمة حامل الأيقونات بتاعة ctv لكورال قلب داود أطفال


----------



## a_y (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

لو سمحتم انا عايز شريط (رجل الايمان)


للعذراء مريم و القديس سمعان الاخميمى


----------



## monmooon (31 يوليو 2008)

لو سمحو عاوز ة ترنميه ياشايل حملي علي كفك لمريم بطرس


----------



## peter_2010 (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*مممكن ترنيمة رتل مزميرك وافرح رتل ويانا يادواد*


----------



## peter_2010 (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: طلبات الترانيم*

*بعد اذنك لما تلاقى الترنيمة ياشايل حملي علي كفك لمريم بطرس ممكن تبعتهالى*


----------



## beeto (31 يوليو 2008)

عاوز ترنيمة احنا كلينا ملاىكة و ترنيمة افتحوا با اولاد ودانكم


----------



## مريون (31 يوليو 2008)

*ممكن موسيقي فيلم البابا كيرلس*


----------



## cobcob (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: طلبات الترانيم*



monmooon قال:


> لو سمحو عاوز ة ترنميه ياشايل حملي علي كفك لمريم بطرس





peter_2010 قال:


> *بعد اذنك لما تلاقى الترنيمة ياشايل حملي علي كفك لمريم بطرس ممكن تبعتهالى*




*ترنيمة "راجعلك أصل أنا ابنك" - من شريط (ماتعولش الهم) - مريم بطرس

http://www.4shared.com/file/57300900/55f8fbbe/_online.html*​


----------



## cobcob (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: طلبات الترانيم*



taza قال:


> انا نفسى فى شريط صادقه يارب مواعيدك دير الشهيد مارجرجس للراهبات بس انا مش عارفه احمله وياريت تسعدونى




*شريط "صادقة يا رب مواعيدك" - دير مارجرجس للراهبات (الشريط السابع)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=499003#post499003​*​


----------



## cobcob (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



peter_2010 قال:


> *مممكن ترنيمة رتل مزميرك وافرح رتل ويانا يادواد*




*ترنيمة "رتل مزاميرك وافرح" من شريط (صرخة ابنى)

http://www.4shared.com/file/16490672/cdc31cef/__online.html*​


----------



## cobcob (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: طلبات الترانيم*



beeto قال:


> عاوز ترنيمة احنا كلينا ملاىكة و ترنيمة افتحوا با اولاد ودانكم




*ترنيمة "افتحوا يا ولاد ودانكو - علمتنى الحيوانات" - من شريط (حياة جديدة)

http://www.4shared.com/file/57303150/3429f1ad/___online.html*​


----------



## Aksios (1 أغسطس 2008)

يا جماعه انا طلبت طلب قبل كده و محدش رد الطلب اهه


طالب منكم شريط اسمه مردات الشماس اعداد الشماس بولس ملاك الشريط مكون من جزئين
و دة صورة الشريط

http://www.copticstore.com/popup_image.php?pID=233


لو محش لقاه خلاص يقول مش عارف اجيبه عشان انا كل يوم متابع الموضوع بدل ما متابعه قولولى لقتيه او لا و شكرا


----------



## ginajoojoo (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: طلبات الترانيم*



++ربنا موجود++ قال:


> يا جماعه انا طلبت طلب قبل كده و محدش رد الطلب اهه
> 
> 
> طالب منكم شريط اسمه مردات الشماس اعداد الشماس بولس ملاك الشريط مكون من جزئين
> ...



انا رديت قبل كده صدقنى وده كل اللى لاقيته
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=849061&postcount=1940​


----------



## ginajoojoo (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



a_y قال:


> لو سمحتم انا عايز شريط (رجل الايمان)
> 
> 
> للعذراء مريم و القديس سمعان الاخميمى



شريط رجل الايمان ​


----------



## fady_love_koky (1 أغسطس 2008)

يا جماعة انا طلبت الموسيقى بتاعة برنامج حوار الحق بتاع الونا زكريا


----------



## mena mansour (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



fayz قال:


> اريد ترنيمه م ر ى م



http://www.4shared.com/dir/3453413/eb2a9ab1/__3.html:t30::t30:


----------



## mena mansour (1 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا ليكم


----------



## ana_more (1 أغسطس 2008)

> سلام المسيح عليكم
> 
> من فضلكم انا كنت عايزة ترانيم قبطية
> وكتابتها بالقبطى وبالعربى
> ...



لقد كنت هذا الطلب وقد رديت  


> هدورلك عليهم واحطهم فى موضوع الطلبات المثبت
> سلام ونعمة
> يغلق



هل تذكرى يا اخت ginajoojoo  

واسفة على الازعاج


----------



## Aksios (1 أغسطس 2008)

> انا رديت قبل كده صدقنى وده كل اللى لاقيته
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sho...postcount=1940



*شكرا ليك كتير و انا اسف مشوفتش المشاركة اللى قبل كده ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## cobcob (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: طلبات الترانيم*



ana_more قال:


> لقد كنت هذا الطلب وقد رديت
> 
> 
> هل تذكرى يا اخت ginajoojoo
> ...




*ترانيم باللغة القبطية

http://www.4shared.com/dir/2849356/790bbfa4/_sharing.html*​


----------



## cobcob (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: طلبات الترانيم*



مريون قال:


> *ممكن موسيقي فيلم البابا كيرلس*




*http://www.4shared.com/dir/8543233/29aa2a6e/___.html*​


----------



## peter_2010 (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

اشكرك بشدة يا بنت الملك
*انا مش عارف لو من غيرك هنعمل اي*ة


----------



## peter_2010 (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*ربنا يعوضك يا بنت الملك*


----------



## مينا رومان نجيب (2 أغسطس 2008)

احلى الترانيم


----------



## Bolus (2 أغسطس 2008)

bolus قال:


> ممكن ترنيمة حاسس بيا لسامح روبيل
> هي كلملتها بتقول "حاسس بيا سامع حتى سكوتي..."​



ممكن تجدو الترنيمه ده بسرعه !!​


----------



## nanojam (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

أرجوكم ياجماعة أنا محتاجة جدا ترنيمة ياأنبا أنطونيوس فيك أسرار دلوقتي حالا لأني طالعة رحلة بالليل وأنا اللي هأحفظها أرجوكم احثوا عنها بسرعة


----------



## zico2 (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



nanojam قال:


> أرجوكم ياجماعة أنا محتاجة جدا ترنيمة ياأنبا أنطونيوس فيك أسرار دلوقتي حالا لأني طالعة رحلة بالليل وأنا اللي هأحفظها أرجوكم احثوا عنها بسرعة



سلام ونعمه 

اتفضلى الترنيمة المطلوبه  ورحلة سعيدة باذن يسوع 

أنبا أنطونيوس فيك أسرار


صلى لاجلى


----------



## دميانه عطيه (2 أغسطس 2008)

بردة الشريط مش بيحمل


----------



## دميانه عطيه (2 أغسطس 2008)

عايزة ترانيم اطفال عن العدرا علشان مدارس الاحد


----------



## دميانه عطيه (2 أغسطس 2008)

عايزة ترنيمة ايها الفخارى بصوت ستر ميخائيل


----------



## دميانه عطيه (2 أغسطس 2008)

من فضلكم انا عايزة الحان للعدرا


----------



## merola (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

الترانبم
 بتاعتالفريق دا جميله اوييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## babysweetheart (3 أغسطس 2008)

مساء الخير يا جماعه لو سمحتم عايزه الترنيمه اللى بتقول 
خشب  من  خشب مصنوع وعليه احلى  الرسومات ده  مش حجاب هيكل ده حامل ايقونات 
لو سمحتم  انا عايزه الترنيمه دى ضرورى اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## كرستينا شهدى (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا محتاجه شريط وحشنا ظهورك للعدرا :smi420::smi420::smi420:


----------



## ginajoojoo (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



كرستينا شهدى قال:


> انا محتاجه شريط وحشنا ظهورك للعدرا :smi420::smi420::smi420:



دورت عليه وللاسف ملقتهوش يا كريستينا
هو للشماس ميشل القس حزقيال
لو لقيته فى اى وقت هجيبه​


----------



## ginajoojoo (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: طلبات الترانيم*



دميانه عطيه قال:


> من فضلكم انا عايزة الحان للعدرا



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26448
http://www.masi7i.com/index.pl/virgin_mary-songs​


----------



## ginajoojoo (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: طلبات الترانيم*



bolus قال:


> ممكن تجدو الترنيمه ده بسرعه !!​



ملقتهاش يابولس صدقنى
او لقيتها ف اى وقت هجيبها على طول​


----------



## zico2 (4 أغسطس 2008)

babysweetheart قال:


> مساء الخير يا جماعه لو سمحتم عايزه الترنيمه اللى بتقول
> خشب  من  خشب مصنوع وعليه احلى  الرسومات ده  مش حجاب هيكل ده حامل ايقونات
> لو سمحتم  انا عايزه الترنيمه دى ضرورى اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم



سلام ونعمه 

اتفضل الترنيمة المطلوبة 

خشب فى خشب 

صلى لاجلى


----------



## ginajoojoo (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: طلبات الترانيم*



zico2 قال:


> سلام ونعمه
> 
> اتفضل الترنيمة المطلوبة
> 
> ...



ميرسى يا ذيكو على مشاركتك وع الترنيمة الجميلة 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## ginajoojoo (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: طلبات الترانيم*



دميانه عطيه قال:


> عايزة ترنيمة ايها الفخارى بصوت ستر ميخائيل



تترنيمة ايها الفخارى الاعظم من شريط لو تعود بصوت ساتر ميخائيل ​


----------



## ميناسعيد (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

لو سمحت عايز ترنيمة (لا تخف لإنى انا معك) الكليب اللى بييجى على الc.t.vممكن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ginajoojoo (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: طلبات الترانيم*



ana_more قال:


> لقد كنت هذا الطلب وقد رديت
> 
> 
> هل تذكرى يا اخت ginajoojoo
> ...



اسفة ايه ..ده انا اللى اسفة على التأخير
ده شريط نغمات قبطية بجانب مشاركة اختنا cobcob
المسيح هو حياتى 
امى الكنيسة 
بابا يسوع 
ربى اجذبنى 
قلبى الخفاق 
وسط البحر الهايج 
وطنى الحقيقى 
ياسائح للقاء يسوع 

لو لقيت حاجة تانى هجيبهالك ..سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



ميناسعيد قال:


> لو سمحت عايز ترنيمة (لا تخف لإنى انا معك) الكليب اللى بييجى على الc.t.vممكن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



ترنيمة لا تخف ​


----------



## vivian2000 (4 أغسطس 2008)

انا كنت عايزة ترنيمة اختبرتنى الهى اللى بتتعرض على قناة اغابى
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## vivian2000 (4 أغسطس 2008)

سورى على طلباتى الكتير انا كنت عايزة شريط ليل احزانى 
وسورى لو كنت تقلت عليكم


----------



## مريون (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: طلبات الترانيم*



cobcob قال:


> *http://www.4shared.com/dir/8543233/29aa2a6e/___.html*​



مرسيييييي جدا علي تعبك ... بس للاسف:smi411: الرابط مش بيشتغل
و لو مفيهاش تعب ممكن تنزل الربط تاني
و مرسيييي مرة ثانية لتعبك


----------



## zico2 (5 أغسطس 2008)

vivian2000 قال:


> انا كنت عايزة ترنيمة اختبرتنى الهى اللى بتتعرض على قناة اغابى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



سلام ونعمه 

اتفضلى 

ترنيمة اختبرتنى الهى 



vivian2000 قال:


> سورى على طلباتى الكتير
> وسورى لو كنت تقلت عليكم




بالعكس  اختى احنا فى الخدمة وتحت امركم ويلا شدي حيلك كده واطلبي اكثر واكتر 




vivian2000 قال:


> انا كنت عايزة شريط ليل احزانى




اتفضلى  

شريط ليل احزانى




مريون قال:


> مرسيييييي جدا علي تعبك ... بس للاسف:smi411: الرابط مش بيشتغل
> و لو مفيهاش تعب ممكن تنزل الربط تاني
> و مرسيييي مرة ثانية لتعبك



سلام ونعمه 

الرابط شغال كويس

اتفضل

موسيقى فيلم البابا كيرلس


ومتنسوش تذكرونى فى صلواتكم


----------



## Bolus (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: طلبات الترانيم*



ginajoojoo قال:


> ملقتهاش يابولس صدقنى
> او لقيتها ف اى وقت هجيبها على طول​



مشكوره على تعبك وربنا يباركك ​


----------



## helmut (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شكرا زيكو على الترنيمة بس مع الاسف مش هي ... انا كنت عايز بيعدي يوم من بعد يوم ... الترنيمة اللي جبتها اسمها كل يوم بيعدي ... شكرا على تعبك ... الرب يباركك


----------



## St_Semon3 (5 أغسطس 2008)

انا اول مره اشارك هنا
كنت عايزه ترنيمه يسوع النجاه لو سمحتم


----------



## St_Semon3 (5 أغسطس 2008)

لو ممكن اى حد يرد عليا


----------



## rokatomas (5 أغسطس 2008)

أنا مبسوطة كتير أنى معاكوا 
ممكن ترنيمة أنا أناء أسود كسير عليل كاملة 
لأنى جبتها بيت واحد


----------



## Bolus (6 أغسطس 2008)

rokatomas قال:


> أنا مبسوطة كتير أنى معاكوا
> ممكن ترنيمة أنا أناء أسود كسير عليل كاملة
> لأنى جبتها بيت واحد



انا اناء اسود - مؤيد العراقى 
انا اناء اسود - فريق انهار التسبيح​


----------



## Bolus (6 أغسطس 2008)

St_Semon3 قال:


> انا اول مره اشارك هنا
> كنت عايزه ترنيمه يسوع النجاه لو سمحتم



يسوع النجاه


----------



## ginajoojoo (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: طلبات الترانيم*



دميانه عطيه قال:


> عايزة ترانيم اطفال عن العدرا علشان مدارس الاحد



سلامنا اليك  يا أم المعونة 
انتى منارة الاقداس ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: طلبات الترانيم*



fady_love_koky قال:


> يا جماعة انا طلبت الموسيقى بتاعة برنامج حوار الحق بتاع الونا زكريا



ده كل اللى قدرت اوصله يا فادى
موسيقى المقدمة 
انا مش بشاهد البرنامج لو فى اى موسيقى فى وسط البرنامج او اخره قولى عليها وانا اسجلها​


----------



## rago_amor (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن ترنيمة "عندى حكاية" للأطفال,,,مع الشكر لتعب محبتكم


----------



## oesi no (6 أغسطس 2008)

عندى حكايه  من شريط مزاميرو ​


----------



## مارى ام يوسف (6 أغسطس 2008)

سلام المسيح
ارجوكوا انا بادور على ترنيمه اسمها سنه ورا سنه والقرار بتاعها بيقول 
من اجل كل حسناتك يارب شكرا ليك
محتجاها جدا فى الخدمه وشكرا على تعبكوا


----------



## j_m_k_t_d (6 أغسطس 2008)

لو سمحتم لو حد يلاقى ترنيمة" فى 2 ابريل "اللى كانتبتتعرض على قناة اغابى فى عيد ظهور العذراء فى الزيتون


----------



## j_m_k_t_d (6 أغسطس 2008)

هقولكم على جزء منها
"فى 2 ابريل 68 ظهرتى يا مريم فى كنيسة الزيتون"
"وظهورك عاش فى قلوبنا سنين"
"شفيعتنا يا مريم يا امى الحنون"


----------



## sylvy (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

لو سمحتم انا عايزة شريط تسبحه وصلاة عشية وتمجيد للسيدة العذراء لفريق الشهيد ابو فام وشكرا


----------



## مريون (8 أغسطس 2008)

:010104~171:سلام ونعمه 

الرابط شغال كويس

اتفضل

موسيقى فيلم البابا كيرلس


ومتنسوش تذكرونى فى صلواتكم[/QUOTE]

*الف الف شكر علي تعبك و مش عارفة اقول اية بجد
وربنا يعوض تعبك*:010104~171:


----------



## كيرلس ملاك12 (8 أغسطس 2008)

مرسى


----------



## REHAMFAW (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا بقالى كتير بدور على ترنيمة طوباكى يا عذراء يامى على صدرك يرتاح قلبى بجد الف الف شكر للى ها تكون عنده


----------



## REHAMFAW (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

الاخ same774
الترنيمة موجودة فى نفس الموقع فى الجزء الخاص بمكتبة الترانيم بصوت ابونا بيشوى انا وجدتها 
علشان انا كمان كنت بدور عليها وبالصدفة لقيتها


----------



## jo15jo (9 أغسطس 2008)

انا عاوز ترانيم عزت عزمى


----------



## maia sharbn (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

مرحبا انا محتاجة لشريط ترانيم اسمه (هكذا تحبني) لفريق الحان الرجاء ارجوكم الي عندو الشريط يرفعهولي و شكرا لتعب محبتكم...


----------



## rana1981 (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

بتمنى احصل على ترنيمة سود يا يسوع بحياتي وترنيمة انا بطلب مجدك وريني مجدك


----------



## هيماالنجم (10 أغسطس 2008)

سلام ونعه اريد احدث شريط لامنا العذراء والرب يباركم


----------



## bisho102 (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام والنعمة 
كنت محتاج شريط  هفضل معاك  لبرسوم القمص
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## crazynona2003 (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام الرب معاكم
كنت عاوزة ترنيمة (مين غيرك بيحن عليا) بتاعت فريق قلب داود الي بتيجي علي ctv
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## oesi no (11 أغسطس 2008)

طوباكى يا عدرا يا امى 

عزت عزمى 
​


----------



## peter_2010 (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ياريت انا عاوز الشريط بتاع قلب داود كلة


----------



## sylvy (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ياريت انا عايزة اجزاء جديدة لشباب الانبا رويس وياريت كمان اوبريتات جديدة لو فيه وشكرا


----------



## maia sharbn (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



rana1981 قال:


> بتمنى احصل على ترنيمة سود يا يسوع بحياتي وترنيمة انا بطلب مجدك وريني مجدك



انا عندي ترنيمة سد يا يسوع بس معرفش ازاي ارفعها! ممكن تقللي ازاي؟ و انا بطلب مجدك موجودة  في ( اشرطة فريق الحياة الافضل ) شريط بشاير فرح


----------



## hatem awad (11 أغسطس 2008)

انا مش عارف استخدم حاجة كل ما اعوز اكتب البحث عن تلرنيمة ادخل على حاجات تانية خالص عايز حد يفهمنى الخطوات اية التى اتبعها


----------



## mina awny (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

انا دورت علي ترنيمة بيك افراحي ابتدات بس معرفتش الايها فياريت لو هاتعرف تيجبهالي هاكون شاكر جدا


----------



## SHAKSHK (12 أغسطس 2008)

سلام ونعمة وميرسى لتعبك ولو سمحت كنت عايزة احمل شريط( منقوش فى كفك )
لفريق كنيسة العدراء والملاك بالخلفاوى


----------



## oesi no (12 أغسطس 2008)

شريط حضن ايديك فريق قلب داود ​


----------



## oesi no (12 أغسطس 2008)

شباب الانبا رويس 
اغلبها قديم تقريبا ​


----------



## oesi no (12 أغسطس 2008)

بيك افراحى ابتدت ​


----------



## oesi no (12 أغسطس 2008)

منقوش فى كفك  ​


----------



## ايرينى3 (12 أغسطس 2008)

سلام و نعمه
ممكن يا جماعه اى حد يساعدنى
انا محتاجه ترانيم بتاعت لكورال الحمامة الحسنة 
في شريط جديد عملوه و ده الموقع بتاعه
http://www.stmaryztn.org/stmaryztn/c...48/74/lang,ar/
ياريت لو اى حد عنده الشريط يحطه هنا


----------



## martin_samer (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

مساء الخير هو انا كنت عاوز شريط شوق المفديين للمرنم زكريا حنا


----------



## rana1981 (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



maia sharbn قال:


> انا عندي ترنيمة سد يا يسوع بس معرفش ازاي ارفعها! ممكن تقللي ازاي؟ و انا بطلب مجدك موجودة  في ( اشرطة فريق الحياة الافضل ) شريط بشاير فرح



شكرا كتير بس انا كمان ما بعرف كيف ترفعها يا ريت تسال حدا تاني لانه انا كتير حابة احصل على هي الترنيمة


----------



## martin_samer (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شريط شوق المفديين للمرنم زكريا حنا


----------



## خاطى ونادم (13 أغسطس 2008)

انا بقى نفسى فى ترنيمة ربنا موجود وربنا يعوض تعبكم معايا واتمنى من ربنا انكم ما تكسفونيش


----------



## oesi no (13 أغسطس 2008)

شريط شوق المفديين للمرنم زكريا حنا 
منقووول ​


----------



## oesi no (13 أغسطس 2008)

ترنيمه ربنا موجود من شريط الراعى والقطيع ​


----------



## martin_samer (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

فعلا ربنا يعوض تعبك معانا


----------



## martin_samer (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

فى شريط أسمة بالحب ندالك لمرنم اسمة هانى عادل ياريت حد يشوفة لانة شريط حلو فعلاً


----------



## cobcob (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



bisho102 قال:


> سلام والنعمة
> كنت محتاج شريط  هفضل معاك  لبرسوم القمص
> وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم




*
شريط (هفضل معاك)*​


----------



## cobcob (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



rana1981 قال:


> بتمنى احصل على ترنيمة سود يا يسوع بحياتي وترنيمة انا بطلب مجدك وريني مجدك



*
ترنيمة "أنا بطلب مجدك" -  شريط  (بشاير فرح) - فريق الحياة الافضل*​


----------



## holy 12 (15 أغسطس 2008)

بليز عايزا ترنيمة خارج اسوارك لهايدى منتصر


----------



## peter_2010 (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: طلبات الترانيم*



holy 12 قال:


> بليز عايزا ترنيمة خارج اسوارك لهايدى منتصر


 
انا عندى الترنيمة
ممنوع وضع ايميلات oesi _n0


----------



## oesi no (15 أغسطس 2008)

ترنيمه خارج اسوارك يا اورشليم ​


----------



## martin_samer (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

اية يا جماعة مفيش أخبار عن شريط بالحب ندالك للمرنم هانى عادل


----------



## peter_2010 (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: طلبات الترانيم*

انت لية عدلت فى المشاركة بتاعتى
يا استاذ oesi_no


----------



## martin_samer (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شريط أسمة بالحب ندالك لمرنم اسمة هانى عادل لو سمحتم


----------



## hmhm (16 أغسطس 2008)

انا طالبه لو سمحت ترنيمه ياعدرا ياابنه يواقيم بلييييييييز ضرورى  وبشكر اللى هجبهالى


----------



## oesi no (16 أغسطس 2008)

مريم يا ابنه يواقيم  منقوووووول ​


----------



## مريون (16 أغسطس 2008)

*لو سمحت ممكن ترنيمة ( متعلش الهم ومتخافشى ربنا موجود ) بلييز ... هي الترنيمة بتتعرض علي قناة الس تي في*


----------



## dodoz (16 أغسطس 2008)

_ديه ترنيمة ساتر ميخائيل_
_الى هى (ماتعولش الهم ربنا موجود)_
_ http://www.4shared.com/account/file/23223012/f09f927d/__online.html_

_منقووووووووووووول_​


----------



## مريون (16 أغسطس 2008)

dodoz قال:


> _ديه ترنيمة ساتر ميخائيل_
> _الى هى (ماتعولش الهم ربنا موجود)_
> _ http://www.4shared.com/account/file/23223012/f09f927d/__online.html_
> 
> _منقووووووووووووول_​



*الف الف شكر علي تعبك بجد ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
شكرا مرة ثانية*


----------



## martin_samer (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

أية يا جماعة هو أنا طالب المستحيل شريط بالحب ندالك لهانى عادل لو مش موجود قولولى علشان أعرف بس


----------



## iluvjesus (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

اريد من فضلك ترنيمة اين اذهب من روحك لفريق الحياة الافضل وشكرا لتعبك


----------



## anosh (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*ياريت شريط ثمن الشراء لفريق اولاد الملك اتمنى ان اى حد يرفعه فى اقرب وقت وربنا يعوضكم​*


----------



## cobcob (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



martin_samer قال:


> أية يا جماعة هو أنا طالب المستحيل شريط بالحب ندالك لهانى عادل لو مش موجود قولولى علشان أعرف بس



*
هو مش مستحيل بس مش موجود
مفيش داعى لتكرار الطلب أكتر من مرة
ومش معقول كل طلب مش هايكون موجود عندنا هانقول مش لاقيينوا
وأكيد لو موجود كنا رفعناه على طول ولو لقيناه أكيد هانرفعه برضو*​


----------



## REMON ATEF (18 أغسطس 2008)

ليت لى ترانيم من ترانيم قناة اغابى ولكن ما باليد حيله سوى الطلب من ايدى العلى ان يتمجد ويرسل كلماته عبر هذا المنتدى الرائع


----------



## kiko (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

http://www.taranimarabia.org/bpg/Search/SearchResultsGuest.aspx


شريط بالحب ندالك لهانى عادل


----------



## martin_samer (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شكرا على اهتمامك والموقع دة انا عارفة لكن الترانيم موجودة علية مش مسموعة 
شكراً kiko


----------



## martin_samer (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

طيب ممكن ترنيمة أسمع صراخى يا سيدى بس تكون بصوت نجيب لبيب


----------



## gtam45 (18 أغسطس 2008)

اهلا انا دى او ل مشاركة ليا لأنى عضو جديد و يا ريت ترنيمة انت يسوع قائدنا البار و ربنا يباركم


----------



## أبو فادي 555 (18 أغسطس 2008)

*أنا سمعت علي شريط فريق الحياة الأفضل شباب الجديد لو ممكن حد يرفعه والرب يبارككم *​


----------



## anosh (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*ممكن ترنيمة يا شمعة القرن العشرين  بجد محتاجها ضرورى جدااااااااااااااااااااا و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم​*


----------



## سان (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ممكن   ترنيمة عيون سهرانة بليز

انا مش عارفة هى لمين بس  هى بتقول

( عيون سهرانة عيون حارسانا عيون ما بتهدى ابدا ما بتهدى ولا بتنام  عيون شيفانا عيون حفظانا عيون طالة علينا طالة طول الايام )

بليييييز محتجاها جدا وربنا يعوض تعبكم ​


----------



## oesi no (18 أغسطس 2008)

انت قائدنا يسوع البار 

يا شمعة القرن العشرين 
​


----------



## oesi no (18 أغسطس 2008)

عيون  سهرانه ​


----------



## sollytwins (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام ونعمه   كنت عايز ترنيمه عم مليكه كان شماس وترنيم لو ضاقت الدنيا يا ولدي هي لهجه صعيدي ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## gtam45 (19 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا ......................................... وربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## سان (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ميرسى جدا جدا على الترنيمة وربنا يعوض تعبكم​


----------



## بسبس2000 (19 أغسطس 2008)

ممكن ياجماعه ترنيمه ياعدرا يامعونه ربنا يعوض تعبكو محبه


----------



## ايمن حكيم (20 أغسطس 2008)

سلام ونعمة لكل من فى المنتدى انا عضو جديد واطلب منكم شريط البابا بكى للشماس جيمى جرجس فريق سانتا ماريا ورجاء محبة ان ترسلوة على البريد الالكترونى لانى لا اعرف ان اتعامل مع المنتدى لانى جديد وشكرا لكم


----------



## ميرنا (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: طلبات الترانيم*



ايمن حكيم قال:


> سلام ونعمة لكل من فى المنتدى انا عضو جديد واطلب منكم شريط البابا بكى للشماس جيمى جرجس فريق سانتا ماريا ورجاء محبة ان ترسلوة على البريد الالكترونى لانى لا اعرف ان اتعامل مع المنتدى لانى جديد وشكرا لكم


 
البابا بكي لجيمي جرجس
البابا بكي

*الوجه الاول*

*http://www.4shared.com/file/24339014...esuscom_0.html*

*الوجه الثانى*

*http://www.4shared.com/file/24339012...esuscom_0.html*
​


----------



## ميرنا (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: طلبات الترانيم*



بسبس2000 قال:


> ممكن ياجماعه ترنيمه ياعدرا يامعونه ربنا يعوض تعبكو محبه


 متاكد من الاسم ​


----------



## ايمن حكيم (20 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا يا اختي  ميرنا  علي الشريط و الرب يعوض تعب محبتك ولكن الشريط  ناقص وارجو لو   عندك باقي الشريط ارسليه ويكون لكي الشكر


----------



## riad610 (20 أغسطس 2008)

من فضلكم، فى لحن بيجى على ctv، اسمه "برلكس لحن البركة لفرقة دايفيد"
يا ريت يكون موجود !!!


----------



## oesi no (20 أغسطس 2008)

برلكس لحن البركة  شيرى ماريا منقوووووووووول 

معرفش ان كان هو اللى بيجى على سى تى فى ولالا ​


----------



## oesi no (20 أغسطس 2008)

البابا بكى فى ملف واحد مضغوووووط  منقوووووووول 
شوف كدة دة الترانيم بتاعته كامله ولا لا ​


----------



## riad610 (20 أغسطس 2008)

صدقونى اول ما كتبت الطلب ده اللحن جه فى نفس اللحظة على CTV و سجلته.
العدرا اول واحدة جاوبت طلبى 
كل سنة و انتو طيبين بركة العدرا مريم معاكم


----------



## oesi no (20 أغسطس 2008)

طيب مادام سجلته بقا يبقا هترفعهولنا ​


----------



## وائل سامى (20 أغسطس 2008)

*أغابى يا أخى العزيز
ارجوا الصلاة من أجلى لانى محتاج لصلواتكم
سلام*


----------



## riad610 (20 أغسطس 2008)

للأسف مش عارف ارفعها، هوة ممكن ارفع ملفات هنا فى الرد بتاعى؟؟


----------



## هايدى هانى (20 أغسطس 2008)

رجاء محبه امنيتى انزل ترنيم كوكب لامع لكنيسة مار جرجس ارض الجنينه دى كنستى وشكرا لتعب محبتكم والرب يسوع معكم


----------



## gtam45 (20 أغسطس 2008)

لو سمحتوا محتاج اوى ترنيمة الرب هو الله و ترنيمة سيدى امتلك حياتى


----------



## haihai (20 أغسطس 2008)

من فضلكم نفسى فى ترنيمة " فى وقت ضعفى بناديلك "

_( والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم )_


----------



## haihai (20 أغسطس 2008)

من فضلكم ترنيمة [/size" فى وقت ضعفى بناديلك "

" والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم "


----------



## oesi no (20 أغسطس 2008)

> *غابى يا أخى العزيز
> ارجوا الصلاة من أجلى لانى محتاج لصلواتكم
> سلام*


صلاة العدرا والقديسين معاك


----------



## oesi no (20 أغسطس 2008)

> للأسف مش عارف ارفعها، هوة ممكن ارفع ملفات هنا فى الرد بتاعى؟؟


بترفع على مواقع الرفع زى www.4shared.com


----------



## oesi no (20 أغسطس 2008)

كوكب لامع 

الشريط كله فى ملف مضغوط ​


----------



## oesi no (20 أغسطس 2008)

فى وقت ضعفى بناديلك ​


----------



## oesi no (21 أغسطس 2008)

الرب هو الله


----------



## magda_hany2000 (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام ونعمه لجميع القائمين على هذا الموقع الممتاز يسوع معاكوا
كل سنه وانتوا طيبين بمناسبه عيد السيدة العذراء
ممكن ترنيمه وسط البجر الهايج لكن انا اسفه مش عارفه اسم المرنم
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## rana1981 (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يا ريت تجيبولي ترنيمة يا سيدي كم قاسيا انا سمعتها بصوت مرنمة  وصوتها كان رئع وكلمات الترنيمة كمان كتير حلوة


----------



## oesi no (21 أغسطس 2008)

وسط البحر الهايج​


----------



## magda_hany2000 (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ميرس اوي للاهتمام والرد السريع
كل سنه وانتوا طيبين وسلام خاص للي لهتم وبعتها لي


----------



## oesi no (21 أغسطس 2008)

ياسيدى كم كان قاسيا فاديا ​


----------



## on_7_on (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شكراااااااااااااااا على المجهود الرائع وربنا يديم المحبه ودوام العمل مع المسيح فذلك افضل جداااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## anosh (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*بجد ميرسى للاهتمام و ميرسى خااااااااااااااااااالص على ترنيمة يا شمعة القرن العشرين و كل سنه و المنتدى كله بخير​*


----------



## Love_mary 2 (22 أغسطس 2008)

بعد اذنكم ليا طلب قلبت علية الدنيا و مش قادر اجيبة عايز التمجيد بتاع العدرا دة

--

السلام لك يا مريم أم عمانوئيل

السلام لك يا مريم خلاص أبينا آدم السلام لك يا مريم أم الملجأ 

تهليل حواء فرح الأجيال

السلام لك يا مريم فرح هابيل الصديق السلام لك يا مريم العذراء الحقيقية 

خلاص نوح الغير الدنسة الهادئة 

السلام لك يا مريم نعمة إبراهيم السلام لك يا مريم الإكليل الغير المضمحل

خلاص أسحق القديس أم القدوس

--

و اكون شاكر جداً للى هيقدر يجبهالى


----------



## on_7_on (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

ربنا  يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## riad610 (22 أغسطس 2008)

شريط إسمه (ألبوم الصور)

يا ريت اللى عنده الشريط ده يرد عليا
فعلا قلبت عليه الدنيا و مش لاقيه
هوة شريط قديم

بعض الترانيم اللى فيه:

- يا عدرا لو تعرفى نفسى اشوفك
- نشتغل كلنا لازم دايما نشتغل
- البوم الصور فى كنيستى كله بيحكى عن يسوع

ده اللى فاكره، معلش

ياريت يكون موجود


----------



## anosh (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*معلش ممكن ترنيمة يا شمعة القرن العشرين تانى لانى لما بحملها مش بيكمل التحميل مش عارفه ليه ... ياريت ترفعها تانى ...ربنا يعوض تعبك ​*


----------



## oesi no (22 أغسطس 2008)

ترنيمة يا شمعة القرن العشرين 
من هنا 
او 
من هنا 
او 
من هنا 
او 
من هنا ​


----------



## SHAKSHK (22 أغسطس 2008)

lميرسي يا مشرف يا عسل على الشريط وتعبك


----------



## SHAKSHK (22 أغسطس 2008)

انا عارفة انى تعبتك بس ممكن اكمل التعب واطلب شريط اوبريت اورشليم السمائيةلشباب الانبا رويس
وشكر لتعب محبتكم


----------



## oesi no (23 أغسطس 2008)

اوبريت اورشليم السمائيه  ( سفر الرؤيا )

منقووووول​


----------



## rana1981 (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

حاولت نزل ترنيمة يا سيدي كم كان قاسيا بس عم يطلعلي هيك The file link that you requested is not valid.
فشو اعمل بليز لانه كتير حابة نزل هي الترنيمة


----------



## hanyelmasry (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

يا جماعة انا عايزة ترنيمة انا لست ارجوك لغسان بطرس بس تبقى mp3


----------



## hanyelmasry (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

و ممكن تبعتوهالى على الأيميل بتاعى ***************


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

عايزة ترنيمة سود يا يسوع

اللي من غير موسيقى اللي بترنمها ماريان

بصوا انا عندي واحدة بس فيها حتة بتعلى و بتوطى و صوت كدا من الكمبيوتر

انا عايزاها سليمة علشان هاخدها في تصميم ​ 
و ميرسي كتير​


----------



## Love_mary 2 (23 أغسطس 2008)

حد يقدر يجبلى التمجيد دة لتحميل ..

السلام لك


السلام لك. نسألك أيتها القديسة الممتلئة مجدا العذراء كل حين، والدة الإله أم المسيح، أصعدي صلواتنا إلى ابنك الحبيب ليغفر لنا خطايانا. 
السلام للتي ولدت لنا النور الحقيقي المسيح إلهنا، العذراء القديسة، اسألي الرب عنا، ليصنع رحمة مع نفوسنا، ويغفر لنا خطايانا. 
أيتها العذراء مريم والدة الإله، القديسة الشفيعة الأمينة لجنس البشرية، اشفعي فينا أمام المسيح الذي ولدته لكي ينعم علينا بغفران خطايانا. 
السلام لك أيتها العذراء الملكة الحقيقية، السلام لفخر جنسنا، ولدت لنا عمانوئيل. نسألك: اذكرينا، أيتها الشفيعة المؤتمنة، أمام ربنا يسوع المسيح، ليغفر لنا خطايانا.

و شكراً​


----------



## sollytwins (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام ونعمه كنت عايز ترنيمه عم مليكه كان شماس وترنيم لو ضاقت الدنيا يا ولدي هي لهجه صعيدي ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## anosh (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*ميرسى كتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتير على ياشمعة القرن العشرين*​


----------



## cobcob (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> عايزة ترنيمة سود يا يسوع
> 
> اللي من غير موسيقى اللي بترنمها ماريان
> 
> ...




*

ترنيمة "سد يا يسوع فى حياتى"
بصوت ماريان ومن غير موسيقى
من شريط (كل يوم تحت صليبك)​*​


----------



## rana1981 (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

بليزززززززززز بدي ترنيمة يا سيدي كم كان قاسيا بصوت مرنمة  وكان صوتها والترنيمة رااائعة


----------



## oesi no (24 أغسطس 2008)

ياسيدى كم كان قاسيا  ليديا شديد ​


----------



## mero_engel (24 أغسطس 2008)

*كنت عايزه ترنيمه لاتخف لساتر مخائيل*
*وميرسي ليكو*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*​


----------



## cobcob (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



rana1981 قال:


> بليزززززززززز بدي ترنيمة يا سيدي كم كان قاسيا بصوت مرنمة  وكان صوتها والترنيمة رااائعة





*
دى ترنيمة "يا سيدى كم كان قاسيا"
بصوت مرنمة بس مش عارفة مين*​


----------



## rana1981 (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شكراااااااااا كتير يا مشرررف عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل 
جد انك عسل


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



cobcob قال:


> *ترنيمة "سد يا يسوع فى حياتى"*
> *بصوت ماريان ومن غير موسيقى*
> 
> *من شريط (كل يوم تحت صليبك)*​


 
ميرسي حبيبة قلبي

انا نزلتها طلعت نفس اللي عندي و فيها نفس الغلطة ​


----------



## ايمن منير حكيم (24 أغسطس 2008)

تكرموا علية بترنيمة فادية انتا هو الرب شفانا


----------



## nana nimo (24 أغسطس 2008)

انا عايزة ترنيمة اسندنى فى ضعفى وترنيمة يلى طواك العالم شره لو ممكن


----------



## cobcob (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: طلبات الترانيم*



nana nimo قال:


> انا عايزة ترنيمة اسندنى فى ضعفى وترنيمة يلى طواك العالم شره لو ممكن




*
ترنيمة (اسندنى فى ضعفى) (مهما ضعفى امتلكنى)

ترنيمة (ياللى طواك العالم)*​


----------



## ميرنا (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

وانا عاوزة انتهت الحكاية هموووووووووووووت عليها​


----------



## cobcob (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: طلبات الترانيم*



ايمن منير حكيم قال:


> تكرموا علية بترنيمة فادية انتا هو الرب شفانا





*ترنيمة (أنت هو الرب شفانا) - قوة حضورك حسب وعودك
من شريط "يا جراح المسيح" - فاديا​*


----------



## nafsi 7azeena (24 أغسطس 2008)

raga2 ma7aba nefsi fi tarnemet ah ya nafsi efra7i wet3azi besout abouna el motanaye7 yousef asaad w rabena ye3awadkom


----------



## nafsi 7azeena (24 أغسطس 2008)

raga2 ma7aba tarnemt a ya nafsi efra7i wet3azi besout abouna el motanaye7 yousef asaad


----------



## nafsi 7azeena (24 أغسطس 2008)

salouli


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 أغسطس 2008)

هاى يا احلى منتدى فى الدنيا بليز نفسى فى شوية ترانيم باللهجة الصعيدى لانى بحبها ومش لاقية خالص معلش هتعبكوا


----------



## polina (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

كل سنة و انتو طيبين انا نفسى فى ترنيمة  كنيستى القبطية كنيسة الالة عظيمة قوية ارجو لها الحياة  mp3


----------



## oesi no (24 أغسطس 2008)

> وانا عاوزة انتهت الحكاية هموووووووووووووت عليها


هسهر النهاردة ادورلك عليها 
بس مش تموتى 
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (24 أغسطس 2008)

ترانيم صعيدى 

كنيستى القبطيه​


----------



## Love_mary 2 (24 أغسطس 2008)

للمرة الثانية

 يقدر يجبلى التمجيد دة لتحميل ..

السلام لك


السلام لك. نسألك أيتها القديسة الممتلئة مجدا العذراء كل حين، والدة الإله أم المسيح، أصعدي صلواتنا إلى ابنك الحبيب ليغفر لنا خطايانا. 
السلام للتي ولدت لنا النور الحقيقي المسيح إلهنا، العذراء القديسة، اسألي الرب عنا، ليصنع رحمة مع نفوسنا، ويغفر لنا خطايانا. 
أيتها العذراء مريم والدة الإله، القديسة الشفيعة الأمينة لجنس البشرية، اشفعي فينا أمام المسيح الذي ولدته لكي ينعم علينا بغفران خطايانا. 
السلام لك أيتها العذراء الملكة الحقيقية، السلام لفخر جنسنا، ولدت لنا عمانوئيل. نسألك: اذكرينا، أيتها الشفيعة المؤتمنة، أمام ربنا يسوع المسيح، ليغفر لنا خطايانا.

و شكراً​


----------



## e.mina (24 أغسطس 2008)

انا نفسى فى ترنيمة كل السنين ماتفوت ياربى
انا بحبه قوى
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## oesi no (24 أغسطس 2008)

> للمرة الثانية
> 
> يقدر يجبلى التمجيد دة لتحميل ..


قولى للمرة العاشرة 
دورت ومش لقيته صدقينى​​​


----------



## oesi no (24 أغسطس 2008)

انت اعظم اب (كل السنين ما تفوت ياربى)​


----------



## ميرنا (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: طلبات الترانيم*



Love_mary 2 قال:


> للمرة الثانية​
> 
> يقدر يجبلى التمجيد دة لتحميل ..​
> السلام لك​
> ...


 
اجيبهولك قبطى :t9:​


----------



## Love_mary 2 (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: طلبات الترانيم*



ميرنا قال:


> اجيبهولك قبطى :t9:​



لا يا ميرنا ياريت لو عربي يبقى احسن و شكراً على المحاولة


----------



## مسيحية للأبد (26 أغسطس 2008)

ممكن شريط مبدع الكون لكنيسة مارجرجس بالمطرية​


----------



## MINA FIKRY (26 أغسطس 2008)

3ayez tarnimet ha2dar a2oloh ya aboia le better life


----------



## minakhrfn (26 أغسطس 2008)

*عايز ترنيمة اى اختيار*​


----------



## oesi no (26 أغسطس 2008)

اقدر اقوله ابويا منال سمير ​


----------



## oesi no (26 أغسطس 2008)

اى اختيار ​


----------



## minakhrfn (27 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا كتير على محبة واهتمامك ربنا يعوضك خير وسلام 
كنت عايز خدم كمان عايز المزامير لو موجودة بس مش بطريقة سفر المزامير لكن مقروئة من الأجبية 
عادي يعني​


----------



## magda_hany2000 (27 أغسطس 2008)

صباح الخير
ممكن الرابط بتاع قداس ابونا عبد المسيح المناهري تاني لان الرابط مش شغال وبيقولي انه مش موجود علي اللينك
وميرسي للاهتمامكم وربنا يعوض تعبكم


----------



## ايمن اسحق (27 أغسطس 2008)

اريد ترنيمة انااقدر اقولو يابوىللمرنمة منال سمير


----------



## MINA FIKRY (27 أغسطس 2008)

معلش يا جماعة هتأل عليكو عايز تماجد بصوت بولس ملاك وكمان التسبحة بصوته


----------



## oesi no (27 أغسطس 2008)

> شكرا كتير على محبة واهتمامك ربنا يعوضك خير وسلام
> كنت عايز خدم كمان عايز المزامير لو موجودة بس مش بطريقة سفر المزامير لكن مقروئة من الأجبية
> عادي يعني​



الاجبيه للشماس عادل ماهر 




> صباح الخير
> ممكن الرابط بتاع قداس ابونا عبد المسيح المناهري تاني لان الرابط مش شغال وبيقولي انه مش موجود علي اللينك
> وميرسي للاهتمامكم وربنا يعوض تعبكم


قداس بصوت ابونا عبد المسيح المناهرى 




> اريد ترنيمة انااقدر اقولو يابوىللمرنمة منال سمير


اقدر اقوله ابويا  منال سمير 






> معلش يا جماعة هتأل عليكو عايز تماجد بصوت بولس ملاك وكمان التسبحة بصوته



تسابيح الصيام المقدس كاملة بصوت المرنم بولس ملاك 

انتظر مجموعه تماجيد لبولس ملاك فى الرد القادم 
سلام ونعمه ​


----------



## oesi no (27 أغسطس 2008)

مديح لمارجرجس  بولس ملاك 

مديح البابا كيرلس  بولس ملاك 

ودى مجموعه كبيرة من التماجيد  منقوووله 

وكمان لو دورت فى شرايط بولس ملاك على المنتدى هتلاقى حاجات كتييييييير 
سلام ونعمه ​


----------



## محبة الرب (27 أغسطس 2008)

عايزة ترنيمة سوف ادخل ابوابك بالحمد والتسبيح

علشان انا بتدرب عليها فى الكورس بتاعى فى الموسيقى فى العزف

وانا كنت عايزة اقولها مع العزف علشان لو الترنيمة سريعة اسرع ولو الترنيمة بطيئة ابطئ


بس ياريت قبل يوم الخميس او فى يوم الخميس


----------



## oesi no (27 أغسطس 2008)

جارى رفع ترنيمة سوف ادخل ابوابك 
سلام ونعمه ​


----------



## oesi no (27 أغسطس 2008)

ترنيمة سوف ادخل ابوابك ​


----------



## محبة الرب (27 أغسطس 2008)

شكراً ليك جداً جداً جداً جداً



انا مش عارفة اشكرك ازاى

ربنا يعوضك ويكون معاك


----------



## oesi no (27 أغسطس 2008)

لا شكر على واجب اختى ​


----------



## محبة الرب (27 أغسطس 2008)

تم رفع الترنيمة


----------



## محبة الرب (27 أغسطس 2008)

انت فعلاً مشرف عسسسسسسسسسسل


----------



## محبة الرب (27 أغسطس 2008)

بس معلش 

انا هتعبك معايا 

شوية صغنطاطين


انا عايزة ترنيمة دعوا الاولاد يأتون اليا وانا عندى فرح


الاقيهم فى ترانيم الاطفال ولا حضرتك تجبهم

انا هدور فى قسم الاطفال

ولو مالقتهومش يبقى برده حضرتك بتدور

معلش انا تعبتك معايا


----------



## محبة الرب (27 أغسطس 2008)

انا لقيت دعوا الاولاد بس اللينك مش شغال

ياريت حضرتك تدورلى عل الترنمتين دول

وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## oesi no (27 أغسطس 2008)

جارى البحث عنهم


----------



## محبة الرب (27 أغسطس 2008)

اوك

ميرسى ليك وعلى تعبك


----------



## oesi no (27 أغسطس 2008)

دعو الاولاد يأتون الى ​


----------



## محبة الرب (27 أغسطس 2008)

انا مش عارفة اقول ايه

لسة فاضل ترنيمة  


ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (27 أغسطس 2008)

وهى موجودة فى شريط الخروف نونو فى موضوع ترانيم الاطفال 
http://www.4shared.com/file/16300067/b02af75a/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=5a6f6e30


----------



## محبة الرب (27 أغسطس 2008)

انت قصدك دعوا الاولاد ولا انا عندى فرح


معلش حدد


----------



## محبة الرب (27 أغسطس 2008)

انت قصدك دعوا الاولاد


معلش بقى فاضل انا عندى فرح فى قلبى


----------



## oesi no (27 أغسطس 2008)

مش عارف اوصل للترنيمة التانيه 
انتى متاكدة من اسمها ؟​


----------



## محبة الرب (27 أغسطس 2008)

اه


اقولك كمان اول كلمات فيها


انا عندى فرح فرح فرح فى قلبى 

فرح  فى قلبى فرح فى قلبى 

انا عندى فرح فرح فرح فى قلبى 

فرح وسلام على طول


----------



## oesi no (27 أغسطس 2008)

دورى عليها فى ترانيم الاطفال لانى معرفتش اوصلها بصراحه ​


----------



## oesi no (27 أغسطس 2008)

انتى بنت حلال 
ترنيمة انا عندى فرح ​


----------



## محبة الرب (27 أغسطس 2008)

بجد بجد بجد انا اتنططت من الفرحة


انا مش عارفة اشكرك ازاى


----------



## محبة الرب (27 أغسطس 2008)

ممكن معلش الايميل بتاع حضرتك

علشان لو عايزة حاجة اطلبها

ولا ماينفعش


----------



## e.mina (27 أغسطس 2008)

انا نفسى فى ترنيمة أنت أعظم أب شفته
من شريط غالى عليك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## magda_hany2000 (28 أغسطس 2008)

سلام ونعمه لجميع اعضاء موقع منتدي الكنيسه
ميرسي اوي على الاهتمام والرد السريع بخصوص قداس ابونا عبد المسيح
اللينك دة مضبوط وبيحمل
ميرسي اوي ليكم كلوكو


----------



## mero_engel (28 أغسطس 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *كنت عايزه ترنيمه لاتخف لساتر مخائيل*
> 
> *وميرسي ليكو*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*​


*ياد يا جو *
*مش تشوف طلبات الاعضاء كويس:smil8:*
*انا هشتكيك للمدير *
*واخليه يخصم من مرتبك*
*ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## oesi no (28 أغسطس 2008)

انت اعظم اب شوفته موجودة فى الموضوع من قبل 
هنا ​


----------



## oesi no (28 أغسطس 2008)

لا تخف لانى معك ساتر ميخائيل من شريط لو تعود​


----------



## hany_assi (28 أغسطس 2008)

صباح الخير و مساء الخير 

لو سمحتم انا بطلب من اللى عندة قصص اللى كانت بتصدرها دار الكتاب المقدس اللى هى 

ايوب _ ابراهيم _ يوسف _ داود _ دنيال يعنى هي قصص كتير بس انا مش فاكر غير دول 

يا ريت اللى عندة يحطهم علشان هما جمال اوى وانا بحب القصص دى اوى 

وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم حب وخير وسلام


----------



## محبة الرب (28 أغسطس 2008)

شكراً ليك ياجورج على اهتمامك



انت فعلاً مشرف قمر وعسل


----------



## e.mina (28 أغسطس 2008)

*شكرا على مجهود ده 
انا فعلا كان نفسى فى هذه الترنيمة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم*


----------



## oesi no (28 أغسطس 2008)

> صباح الخير و مساء الخير
> 
> لو سمحتم انا بطلب من اللى عندة قصص اللى كانت بتصدرها دار الكتاب المقدس اللى هى
> 
> ...


ثوانى ويكون عندك لينك​


----------



## oesi no (28 أغسطس 2008)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=771787&postcount=1556

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=773869&postcount=1566


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=773847&postcount=1565

كل دول فيهم سير قديسين​


----------



## رأفت ألمبي حبيب (28 أغسطس 2008)

+
     السلام والنعمة ومحبة الرب يسوع معنا ومعكم

      رجاء محبة وضع ترنيمة كورال كلمة الحياة من كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم بالمطرية
       والتي تذاع على قناة أغابي وأسمها "بعينٌ متحننةُ يارب أنظر إلى ضعفي" وبأسرع
       ما يمكنكم لأنها جميلة جداً وشكراً جزيلاً  ، والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم .
                                                                                                         رأفت


----------



## خاطى ونادم (28 أغسطس 2008)

وانا هاموت على ترنيمة جاى اشكيلك جاى اشكيلك يا ريت ما تكسفنيش ربنا يباركك


----------



## touta88 (28 أغسطس 2008)

plz need a favor please
i dont know much about the names of singers nor the choir 
i just susgest that the people who know really good about the tranem
please gather them togther in a new topic
and organise them not by singer nor choir nor tape
but bythe issue they are dealing with
so everyone who need something especially for the state he is in he will find lik
*ta3zya
*maghfera
*fara7
* salam
*toba
*raga2
*serakh we telba
AND SO ON
HOPE ANY ONE WOULD HEAR ME
GOD BE WITH U ALL


----------



## magda_hany2000 (28 أغسطس 2008)

مساء الخير
انا عندي القداس بتاع ابونا عبد المسيح المناهري لكن مش هعرف ابعت اللينك بتاعه وكان في احد الاعضاء بعت اميل عاوز الرابط
فلو سمحت يبعتلي تاني اميل وانا هرد عليه وابعته كملف لان الاميل اتمسح ومش عارفه اسم اميله
فلو حب او حبت لاني مش عارفه مين بالضبط
انا تحت امره او امرها


----------



## السندبادالعاشق (29 أغسطس 2008)

كنت عاوز شريط ترانيم اسمه هبداء معاك للشماس شادى شوكت خادم بكنيسه العذراء مريم بالوراق لانى مش لاقى وربنا يعوض تعبكmina


----------



## oesi no (29 أغسطس 2008)

شريط هبدأمعاك ​


----------



## hany_assi (29 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا ليك علي القصص وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## البحث عن الصواب (29 أغسطس 2008)

لوسمحت انا كنت سمعت موسيقى باحد المواقع المسيحية وحبيت اعرف دى ترنيمة ايه؟؟
ممكن تساعدنى
الموقع اهو
http://popekirillos.net/
وانا سجلتها لو عايز تحملها ومشتغلتش من الموقع 

http://rapidshare.com/files/141069900/__1585___1606___1577_.wav.html

لو معرفتش مفيش مشاكل


----------



## بنت الملك22 (29 أغسطس 2008)

_*انا عاوزة كل ترانيم كورال الكاروزلو سمحت عشان خاطرى انا عارفة انى هتقل عليك​*_


----------



## السندبادالعاشق (29 أغسطس 2008)

*انا محتاج شريط ترانيم هبداء معاك للشماس شادى شوكت  اجووووووووووووك محتاجه ضرورى  mina *


----------



## oesi no (29 أغسطس 2008)

*



انا محتاج شريط ترانيم هبداء معاك للشماس شادى شوكت اجووووووووووووك محتاجه ضرورى mina 

أنقر للتوسيع...

فى الصفحة اللى فاتت هتلاقيه *


----------



## oesi no (29 أغسطس 2008)

> انا عاوزة كل ترانيم كورال الكاروزلو سمحت عشان خاطرى انا عارفة انى هتقل عليك


بعض ترانيم كورال الكاروز ​​


----------



## oesi no (29 أغسطس 2008)

> لوسمحت انا كنت سمعت موسيقى باحد المواقع المسيحية وحبيت اعرف دى ترنيمة ايه؟؟
> ممكن تساعدنى
> الموقع اهو
> http://popekirillos.net/
> ...


نزلت الموسيقى 
وسمعتها اكثر من مرة 
اعتقد انها ترنيمة للعدراء 
لكنى غير متذكر اسمها​


----------



## محبة الرب (30 أغسطس 2008)

ايه الحلاوة دى كلها ياعم جوجو

بص انا عايزة اسألك على شوية حاجات بس على الخاص

ناموس ناموس ويحيا جوجو


----------



## محبة الرب (30 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلو الشعار ليك دة ياعم جوجو


بس انا عرفت الموسيقى دى بتاعت ايه

بما انى خبيرة فى الموسيقى هههههههههههههههههههه
هى ترنيمة يامريم البكر فقتى



واى خدمة


----------



## moni11 (30 أغسطس 2008)

سلام 
الرب يبارك خدمتكم و تعبكم وبليييييييز محتاجه اوى ترانيم فريق احلى قلب وترنيمة انا مش هرجع ابعد عنك 
ارجوكم بسرعه وياريت تبعتوهم ليا على الخا+ص وميرس
ي ليكوا كتييييييييير


----------



## starbob (30 أغسطس 2008)

هاى انا ابانوب ممكن اطلب شريط رجل الايمان لفريق بدلية جديدة


----------



## sosana (30 أغسطس 2008)

انا عاوزة ترنيمة انا ملكك و خدامك


----------



## oesi no (30 أغسطس 2008)

شريط رجل الايمان ​


----------



## magda_hany2000 (31 أغسطس 2008)

oesi_no 
صباح الخير انا بحاول ارد عليك وابعتلك الرابط بتاع شريط هبدا معاك لكن مش عارفه لو حبيت ممكن تبعتلي اميلك والطريقه وانا ابعته


----------



## martin_samer (31 أغسطس 2008)

أهلا بيكم كنت عاوز ترنمتين الاولى اسمها الناس أتخلو عنى والتانية فى يوم مرت عليا شكراً


----------



## sylvy (31 أغسطس 2008)

ياريت انا عاوزة ترنيمة مرنىأن  آتى  اليك وياريت تكون  لشباب الانبا رويس وشكرا


----------



## e.mina (31 أغسطس 2008)

أنا نفسى فى ترنيمة يا عارفا بضيقى


----------



## hekmat (31 أغسطس 2008)

لو سمحت انا عايزة ترنيمة دايما دايقين المر لبولس الملاك بس مش عارفة اسم الشريط وكمان فى نفس الشريط ترنيمة الدنيا دايما ليه تملى مضلمة لبولس الملاك هتعبك معايا وربنا يعوضك كل تعبك


----------



## cobcob (31 أغسطس 2008)

martin_samer قال:


> أهلا بيكم كنت عاوز ترنمتين الاولى اسمها الناس أتخلو عنى والتانية فى يوم مرت عليا شكراً




فى يوم مريت عليا​


----------



## veno_2007 (31 أغسطس 2008)

سلام ونعمة
لوسمحت انا عايز ترنيمة للبابا كيرلس يس انا مش عارفة اسمها
او اسم الشريط 
لكت عتدي كلماتها

اهتم بالرعية بالصلوات الروحية 
والخدمة المجانية عن حب وتضحية 
وبفضل الصلوات تتحل المشكلات 
والمتألم يبات مليان بالتعزيات
حبتك انت يابا علشان كلك طيابة 
يافخر للصلابة سريع الاستجابة


----------



## cobcob (31 أغسطس 2008)

e.mina قال:


> أنا نفسى فى ترنيمة يا عارفا بضيقى



*

يا عارفا بضيقى*​


----------



## hekmat (31 أغسطس 2008)

:36_1_4::36_1_6:لو سمحت انا عايزة ترنيمة دايما دايقين المر لبولس الملاك بس مش عارفة اسم الشريط وكمان فى نفس الشريط ترنيمة الدنيا دايما ليه تملى مضلمة لبولس الملاك هتعبك معايا وربنا يعوضك كل تعبك


----------



## مارى عطيه (31 أغسطس 2008)

من فضلكم انا عايزة ترنيمة الله ياخالقكل شى الى اتزاعت على قناة اغابى


----------



## مارى عطيه (31 أغسطس 2008)

عايزة ترنيمة ياخالق الكون بتاعت قناة اغابى من فضلكم ساعدونى


----------



## oesi no (1 سبتمبر 2008)

الناس اتخلو عنى  اسمها شفيع عمرى 
الشريط كله جميل جدا  ياريت تنزله 
لينك الموضوع اللى فيه الشريط ​


----------



## oesi no (1 سبتمبر 2008)

مرنى ان اتى اليك 
​


----------



## oesi no (1 سبتمبر 2008)

خالق الكون امجد فوزى ​


----------



## sollytwins (2 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمه كنت عايز ترنيمه عم مليكه كان شماس وترنيم لو ضاقت الدنيا يا ولدي هي لهجه صعيدي ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## MINA FIKRY (2 سبتمبر 2008)

لو سمحتم عايز لحن افتح فاى بالتسبيح بصوت بولس ملاك


----------



## essam fathy (2 سبتمبر 2008)

:new5::new5::big29::big37::big35::sami73:*لو سمحتم أنا عاوز ترنيمة إمسك يا رب إيدي زي بطرس زمان وياريت تكون تعمل على MB4 
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم*


----------



## hokka_2020 (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*ياجماعة انا محتاجة ترانيم عن الانبا برسوم العريان 
ضروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررى
بجد وارجوكم متتأخروش عليا لانى محتجاهم اوى اوى اوى اوووووووووى
ربنا يبارك حياتكم ويعوض تعب محبتكم*​


----------



## veronika (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*لو سمحتم انا عاوزة ترنيمة جبان و خايف بس ام بي ثري مش فيديو يا ريت*


----------



## oesi no (2 سبتمبر 2008)

افتح فاى بالتسبيح بولس ملاك ​


----------



## oesi no (2 سبتمبر 2008)

امسك يارب ايدى ​


----------



## oesi no (2 سبتمبر 2008)

مش لاقى غير ترنيمة انبا برسوم العريان وحكايته مع التعبان من شريط احكى يا تاريخ 
اجيبهالك يا هوكا ​


----------



## oesi no (2 سبتمبر 2008)

ترنيمة جبان وخايف ​


----------



## magda_hany2000 (2 سبتمبر 2008)

:94:للاسف مش عندي الترنيمه ديه ولو جتلك ياريت تبعتيهالي
خالق الكون الرابط مش متحمل عليه الملف ياريت تتاكد من الرابط


----------



## oesi no (3 سبتمبر 2008)

خالق الكون رابط تانى ​


----------



## MINA FIKRY (3 سبتمبر 2008)

alf shokr ya pasha merci 5ales rabena ye3awad ta3ab ma7abetak


----------



## magda_hany2000 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسي للاهتمام لكن ديه الترنيمه بس وهي بصراحه رائعه جدا
انا كنت عايزة الشريط كله لو امكن ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ginajoojoo (3 سبتمبر 2008)

magda_hany2000 قال:


> ميرسي للاهتمام لكن ديه الترنيمه بس وهي بصراحه رائعه جدا
> انا كنت عايزة الشريط كله لو امكن ولكم جزيل الشكر



شريط خالق الكون- كامل مضغوط ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (3 سبتمبر 2008)

وده كمان   ترانيم شريط خالق الكون منفصلة ​


----------



## hokka_2020 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> مش لاقى غير ترنيمة انبا برسوم العريان وحكايته مع التعبان من شريط احكى يا تاريخ
> اجيبهالك يا هوكا ​



لا ميرسى اوى انا كنت عايزة اى حاجة تانية ليه
اشكر تعب محبتك​


----------



## ginajoojoo (3 سبتمبر 2008)

sollytwins قال:


> سلام ونعمه كنت عايز ترنيمه عم مليكه كان شماس وترنيم لو ضاقت الدنيا يا ولدي هي لهجه صعيدي ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم



ترنيمة عم مليكة 

وده شريط اب حنون للشماس بولس ملاك اللى فيه ترنيمة عم مليكة
من موقع copticnet.com
الوجه الاول 
الوجه التانى 
 Username:    www.copticnet.com

Password:  copticnet

وجارى البحث عن ترنيمة ضاقت الدنيا​


----------



## hokka_2020 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

اخواتى عايزة ضرورى ترنيمة يوم الجمعة اللحزينة لفيفيان السودانية​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

_*ارجوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووكم محتاجة في ظرف ساعة ترنيمة عن الرجااااااء ارجوكم بسررررررررررررعة *_​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

_*ارجوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووكم محتاجة في ظرف ساعة ترنيمة عن الرجااااااء ارجوكم بسررررررررررررعة​*_


----------



## بنت الملك22 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

_*هوكا لو عندك ترنيمة عن الرجاء ارفعيها على المنتدى بسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسرعة​*_


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 سبتمبر 2008)

> وجارى البحث عن ترنيمة ضاقت الدنيا


 
ترنيمه ضاقت الدنيا ​


----------



## sosana (3 سبتمبر 2008)

بلييييييز عاوزة ترنيمة هامشي معاك من شريط هاعيش معاك


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 سبتمبر 2008)

> بلييييييز عاوزة ترنيمة هامشي معاك من شريط هاعيش معاك


 
ترنيمه هامشى معاك ​


----------



## mina monir (4 سبتمبر 2008)

عايز ترنيمة يللى حبتنى بس مش عارف لمين


----------



## oesi no (4 سبتمبر 2008)

شريط ايوة حنين والذى يحتوى على ترنيمة يوم الجمعه الحزينه ​


----------



## miro888 (4 سبتمبر 2008)

ارجوك في ترنيمة انا هتجنن عليها سمعتها مرة واحدة وبيرنمها اتنين ولد وبنت بس انا مش عارفة مين هما ولا اسم الترنيمة بس عارفة كلماتها هي بتقول ............... كم تحملت عني الاما وعذاب ولا اعرف كيف رضيت هذا الهوان يسوع انت حياتي وفيك كل امالي وقلبك رجائي يا غافر الذنوب........... ارجوك انا محتاجاها اوي ودورت عليها كتير ومش لقياها خالص


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2008)

> عايز ترنيمة يللى حبتنى بس مش عارف لمين


 
دى الموسيقى بتاعتها 
موسيقى ياللى حبتنى​


----------



## sosana (4 سبتمبر 2008)

لوسمحتم عاوزة ترنيمة لما كنتي شايلة سرك لبولس ملاك


----------



## mena fayez (4 سبتمبر 2008)

انا اول حاجه بجد انا مبسوط جدا جدا لانى اول مره اشترك فى منتدى قوى زى ده  
انا نفسى فى ترنيمه كنيستى ارجو لكى اللى بتيجى على سى تى فى


----------



## oesi no (4 سبتمبر 2008)

كنيستى ارجو لكى  من قناة c t v 

مجموعه اخرى من ترانيم  c t v ​


----------



## oesi no (4 سبتمبر 2008)

لما كنتى شايله سرك 

من شريط العدرا  فى قلبى للشماس بولس ملاك 

الشريط كامل من هنا ​


----------



## oesi no (4 سبتمبر 2008)

ترنيمة ياللى حبيتنى اللى اتذاعت على قناة اغابى 

الترنيمة فيديو من قناة اغابى ​


----------



## hokka_2020 (4 سبتمبر 2008)

يا جماعة انا عايزة ترنيمة يوم الجمعة الحزينة لفيفيان السودانية ضرورى ارجوكم​


----------



## oesi no (4 سبتمبر 2008)

ايه يا هوكا ما هو الشريط كان محطوط فى نفس الصفحة اللى رديت فيها 
دة لينك المشاركة 
ودة لينك الشريط 
وحجمه ميكملش 10 ميجا ​


----------



## hokka_2020 (4 سبتمبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> ايه يا هوكا ما هو الشريط كان محطوط فى نفس الصفحة اللى رديت فيها
> دة لينك المشاركة
> ودة لينك الشريط
> وحجمه ميكملش 10 ميجا ​



انا اسفة
وميرسى ع الترنيمة​


----------



## miro888 (5 سبتمبر 2008)

من فضلكوا انا هتجنن علي الترنيمة دي وبعتلكوا قبل كدة ومحدش رد عليا لو مش هتقدروا تجيبوا الترنيمة حد يقولي بس اسمها ايه وهقول جزء تاني من كلماتها يمكن حد يعرفها ويقولي اسمها او يقدر يجيبهالي .........................يسوع النجاة مالي سواه بين يداه اريد ان ارتمي وهو الرفيق الهي الرقيق ينير الطريق في ظله احتمي...يامن فداني علي الصليب ورواني بدمه الحبيب اريد عفوك يا قدير فقد صرت كالضرير تائها يريد الحياة......كم تحملت عني الاما وعذاب ولا اعرف كيف رضيت هذا الهوان....هي دي كلماتها وارجوكم لو حد عرفها يجيبهالي او يجيبلي بس اسمها وشكرا علي تعب محبتكم


----------



## sylvy (5 سبتمبر 2008)

ياريت انا عايزة ترنيمة مرنى ان آتى اليك وياريت لشباب الانبا رويس لان اللى موجودة على المنتدى موسيقى بس وشكرا


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 سبتمبر 2008)

مكنن ترنيمة   ضاقت  الدنيا قصادى  للمرنم باسم  شكرى وشكرا لتعب محبتكم اخوكم يوليوس


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 سبتمبر 2008)

ضاقت الدنيا قصادى ياالمرنم باسم شكرى  مكنن الترنيمة دة


----------



## oesi no (5 سبتمبر 2008)

ترنيمة يسوع النجاة مهرجان العجايبى 2007 
ونزلت فى شريط عمرة مانساك
http://rs104.rapidshare.com/files/32590203/03_Track_3.mp3​


----------



## oesi no (5 سبتمبر 2008)

ترنيمة ضاقت الدنيا قصادى 
لا اعرف اسم المرنم ​


----------



## الانبا ونس (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*سلام 

عايزة انزل شرايط بهجت عدلى لو حد عندة ترانيمة 3 شرايط بتعتوا ياريت 

بليززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز

بليززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز​*
:smi420::smi420::smi420::smi420::smi420::smi420:


----------



## محبة الرب (5 سبتمبر 2008)

هحاول اشوفلك الطلب دة

يارب الاقيه


----------



## vectoria (5 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لتعب محبتكم


----------



## sollytwins (5 سبتمبر 2008)

لوسمحتم كنت عايز ترنيمه بل الهجه الصعيدي اسمها لو ضاقت الدنيا يا ولدي


----------



## vectoria (6 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لتعب محبتكم


----------



## oesi no (6 سبتمبر 2008)

روابط ترانيم شرائط بهجت عدلى فى ملف تكست​


----------



## e.mina (6 سبتمبر 2008)

انانفسى فى ترنيمة قلبى اسير نعمتك


----------



## cross in ksa (13 سبتمبر 2008)

عايز شيرط رمادى بتاع better life


عايز شيرط رمادى بتاع better life


----------



## cross in ksa (13 سبتمبر 2008)

خلاص انا وجدته فى المنتدى شكرا:d


----------



## Rayieq (13 سبتمبر 2008)

ارجوكم من فضلكم
ممكن ترنيمة (يا الهنا الصالح شكرا ليك)

وشكرا
سلام ونعمة


----------



## nana nimo (13 سبتمبر 2008)

انا نفسى اسمع ترنيمة يلى بديت الرحلة معايا ياريت حد يبعتهالى


----------



## maro_12 (13 سبتمبر 2008)

شيرط رمادى بتاع better life


----------



## evon (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*لو سمحتوا محتاجه ترنيمة "كتير بنقول انك ناسى"
ضرورى جدا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم*


----------



## maria123 (13 سبتمبر 2008)

انا من زمان ابحث عن تراتيل يوم الشعانين بالسرياني التي يرتلونها وقت الدورة في الكنيسة ولم اجدها ابدن
ارجو المساعدة


----------



## maria123 (13 سبتمبر 2008)

وياريت كمان صلات النهيرة لانو بحبا كتير 
نحن بسوريا نسميها النهيرة وهي تقام يوم الشعانين قبل الحاشو وشكرا كتير


----------



## oesi no (13 سبتمبر 2008)

يا الهنا الصالح شكرا ليك

ياللى بديت الرحله معايا 

شريط رمادى​


----------



## oesi no (13 سبتمبر 2008)

كتير بنقول انك ناسى​


----------



## sosana (13 سبتمبر 2008)

انا عاوزة ترنيمة هارمي الشبكة
لكورال قلب داود


----------



## oesi no (14 سبتمبر 2008)

هرمى كل اتكالى عليك وعلى كلامك هرمى الشبكة​


----------



## sosana (14 سبتمبر 2008)

الف شكر يا oesi-no بجد كنت محتجاها اووووي


----------



## Rayieq (14 سبتمبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> يا الهنا الصالح شكرا ليك
> 
> ياللى بديت الرحله معايا
> 
> شريط رمادى​



الف الف شكر على ترنيمة يا الهنا الصالح شكرا ليك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Coptic Adel (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*ياريت ترنيمة صدقني ياربي *

*من شريط معاك حياتي*

*لكورال أنغام السماء*

*بس تكون mp3*​


----------



## جيكوجيكو (14 سبتمبر 2008)

يا جماعة محتاجة مديح العدرا والبابا كيرلس ومارى مينا وابو سيفسن ومارى جرجس معلش انا اسفة بس محتاجة ليهم جدا وشكرا


----------



## sosana (14 سبتمبر 2008)

لو سمحتم انا عاوزة شريط غالي عليك


----------



## mero_engel (14 سبتمبر 2008)

elsalib قال:


> *ياريت ترنيمة صدقني ياربي *​
> 
> *من شريط معاك حياتي*​
> *لكورال أنغام السماء*​
> ...


 
*http://www.st-mina.com/Audio_Files/17.asp*

*الشريط موجود هنا*
*وفيه ترنيمه صدقني ياربي*​


----------



## mero_engel (15 سبتمبر 2008)

جيكوجيكو قال:


> يا جماعة محتاجة مديح العدرا والبابا كيرلس ومارى مينا وابو سيفسن ومارى جرجس معلش انا اسفة بس محتاجة ليهم جدا وشكرا


 

*مديح البابا كيرلس*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14842*


*مديح العدرا مريم -يا ام الله القدوس*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/31959773/38e2cee8/____-____.html?s=1*

*مديح العدرا مريم - العليقه التي راها*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/31959337/5cea6729/___-___.html?s=1*


*مديح ماريمينا*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/54936871/9ec42b2f/__online.html*

*مديح مارجرجس*

*http://www.4shared.com/file/31959639/bd9988c5/____.html?s=1*

*مديح  ابو سيفين*

*http://www.4shared.com/file/49944931/4e3ef1d9/______________________.html?s=1*​


----------



## mero_engel (15 سبتمبر 2008)

sosana قال:


> لو سمحتم انا عاوزة شريط غالي عليك


 
*شريط غالي عليك*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=707244​


----------



## Coptic Adel (15 سبتمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *http://www.st-mina.com/Audio_Files/17.asp*​
> 
> *الشريط موجود هنا*
> *وفيه ترنيمه صدقني ياربي*​


 


*اشكرك يا ميرو*

* بس للأسف الشريط كله rm وانا بدور عليه Mp3*

*ميرسي اوي لاهتمامك الملحوظ *

*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## rago_amor (15 سبتمبر 2008)

ممكن ترنيمة  "أنا إناء أسود" 

و  ترنيمة "فين المعني في حياتى"


شكراً لتعب محبتكم,,,,


----------



## oesi no (15 سبتمبر 2008)

انا اناء اسود

فين المعنى فى حياتى ​


----------



## وسيم الكسان (15 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام المسيح ممكن لو سمحت عايز احمل شريط اب حنون للشماس بولس ملاك


----------



## oesi no (15 سبتمبر 2008)

شريط اب حنون هتلاقيه فى الموقع ده 
http://www.traneem.org/Spiritual%20Songs%20Boles%20Malek.htm

هيطلب اسم وباسورد 
الاسم 
www.copticnet.com

الباسورد 
copticnet​


----------



## oesi no (15 سبتمبر 2008)

شريط اب حنون هتلاقيه فى الموقع ده 
http://www.traneem.org/Spiritual%20Songs%20Boles%20Malek.htm

هيطلب اسم وباسورد 
الاسم 
www.copticnet.com

الباسورد 
copticnet​


----------



## elven (16 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام يسوع
ارجوكم احد يدبرلي شريط صوتك يا يسوع ل strong holds وربي يبارككم


----------



## مريم ماهر (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*انا محتاجة ترنيمة اسمها عايز منك هدية عايزها اديو مش كليب ياريت تعرفوا تيجبيوها وشكرا ليكم ​*


----------



## sosana (16 سبتمبر 2008)

مريم ماهر قال:


> *انا محتاجة ترنيمة اسمها عايز منك هدية عايزها اديو مش كليب ياريت تعرفوا تيجبيوها وشكرا ليكم ​*



http://www.4shared.com/file/51917892/90a4cb9/A01___.html?s=1
ترنيمة عايز منك هدية


----------



## مريم ماهر (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرااااااااا على سرعة الاستجابة ربنا يباركك*


----------



## amer20010 (17 سبتمبر 2008)

بيدي ترنيمة حبك بيحير ضروري اللة يخليكم


----------



## amer20010 (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*لو سمحتو بيدي ترنيمة حبك بيحير ضروري جدا جدا *


----------



## amer20010 (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*انا أسف اني كتير بطلب بس انا كتير محتاج لترنيمة حبك بيحير *


----------



## أبانوب النهيسى (18 سبتمبر 2008)

اريد ترنيمه ( غيرت اغسطينوس)
الله يعوضكم


----------



## oesi no (18 سبتمبر 2008)

غيرت اوغسطين ​


----------



## bakkar_boss (18 سبتمبر 2008)

انا عايز ترنيمة يا عدا يا امى وترنيمة لما الحمل بتقل فوق اكتافى واى ترنيمة من قصائد البابا بصوت ساتر لو ســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــمحتو


----------



## dodoz (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*أدى ترنيمة يا عدرا يا امى*
http://www.4shared.com/file/60714164/68670c05/___________.html?s=1

*و دى ترنيمة لما الحمل بيتقل*​*http://www.4shared.com/file/60714164/68670c05/___________.html?s=1​*


----------



## oesi no (18 سبتمبر 2008)

شريط ترانيم ساتر ميخائيل ( قصائد البابا ) ::::
غريبا عشت في الدنيا
http://st-mina.com/download.asp?ID=930
أنا في البيداء وحدي
http://st-mina.com/download.asp?ID=931
أغلق الباب وحاجج
http://st-mina.com/download.asp?ID=932
أنت لم تنصت إلى الحية
http://st-mina.com/download.asp?ID=933​


----------



## nosa adel (18 سبتمبر 2008)

انا عاوزة ترنيمه نونو للاطفال اللى بتيجى على ctv


----------



## oesi no (19 سبتمبر 2008)

نونو انا متشال فى عيونة ​


----------



## amer20010 (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*محتاج ترنيمة حبك بيحير جيت طفل صغير رجاءا *


----------



## amer20010 (20 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## funnyboy (20 سبتمبر 2008)

سلامو نعمة كنت عاوز ترنيمة بتقول افرح ويانا افرح افرح ويانا با داود اهتف من قلبك اهتف و اعزف الحانك عالعود


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*عايزة ترنيمة وهاعشلك حتى ولو كرهوني الناس*​


----------



## cobcob (20 سبتمبر 2008)

funnyboy قال:


> سلامو نعمة كنت عاوز ترنيمة بتقول افرح ويانا افرح افرح ويانا با داود اهتف من قلبك اهتف و اعزف الحانك عالعود




*ترنيمة "رتل مزاميرك وافرح ويانا يا داود" - من شريط (صرخة ابنى)*​


----------



## cobcob (21 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *عايزة ترنيمة وهاعشلك حتى ولو كرهوني الناس*​



*
ترنيمة "وهاعيشلك" - شريط (دوايا الشافى) - وحيد سمير 

ترنيمة "وهاعيشلك" - شريط (مسيحى عشانى جيت) - فاديا بزى*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 سبتمبر 2008)

cobcob قال:


> *ترنيمة "وهاعيشلك" - شريط (دوايا الشافى) - وحيد سمير *
> 
> 
> *ترنيمة "وهاعيشلك" - شريط (مسيحى عشانى جيت) - فاديا بزى*




*ميرسي يا سكر *

*ربنا يعوضك حبيبتي*​


----------



## elven (22 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام يسوع 
لو ممكن واحد يدبرلي شريط خدام الخبر السار الجديد واسمه غيرت حياتي


----------



## monmooon (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*ياجماعه لوسمحتوا  انا عاوزة ترنيمه مرة شفت فراشه اللي بتيجي علي اغابي معلش بتعبكم معايا​*


----------



## cobcob (22 سبتمبر 2008)

monmooon قال:


> *ياجماعه لوسمحتوا  انا عاوزة ترنيمه مرة شفت فراشه اللي بتيجي علي اغابي معلش بتعبكم معايا​*





*ترنيمة "مرة شوفت فراشة بتطير"*​


----------



## ee55 (22 سبتمبر 2008)

اطلب ترنيمة ياعدرة ياامى


----------



## cobcob (22 سبتمبر 2008)

:a4:





ee55 قال:


> اطلب ترنيمة ياعدرة ياامى




*ترنيمة "يا عدرا يا أمى"

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...ighlight=%ED%C7+%DA%CF%D1%C7+%ED%C7+%C3%E3%EC*​


----------



## koro (23 سبتمبر 2008)

من فضلك انا عايز ترنيمتين 
1- انت هو الرب وحدك
2- بحبك بهديلك كل قلبى


----------



## Jacy (24 سبتمبر 2008)

صباح الخير
عوزه شريط حواديت عصفور 
ياريت حد يرفعه


----------



## Gougie (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*لو حد عنده شريط "مستني ايه .. " لفريق The savior team او فريق المخلص
ياريت يرفعوه ...*


----------



## صموئيل حنا (24 سبتمبر 2008)

عايز شريط لمسني وقواني موش عارف انزلة منين


----------



## ginajoojoo (24 سبتمبر 2008)

amer20010 قال:


> *محتاج ترنيمة حبك بيحير جيت طفل صغير رجاءا *



مالقتلهاش يا امير غير باور بوينت بس
لو لقيتها ف اى وقت هجيبهالك​


----------



## ginajoojoo (24 سبتمبر 2008)

elven قال:


> سلام يسوع
> لو ممكن واحد يدبرلي شريط خدام الخبر السار الجديد واسمه غيرت حياتي



للاسف دورت كتير مالقتش اى اعمال للفريق ده​


----------



## ginajoojoo (24 سبتمبر 2008)

koro قال:


> من فضلك انا عايز ترنيمتين
> 1- انت هو الرب وحدك
> 2- بحبك بهديلك كل قلبى



ترنيمة انت هو الرب 
بس مالقتش ترنيمة بحبك بهديلك​


----------



## ginajoojoo (24 سبتمبر 2008)

Jacy قال:


> صباح الخير
> عوزه شريط حواديت عصفور
> ياريت حد يرفعه



اهلا جاسى
شريط حواديت عصفور​


----------



## ginajoojoo (24 سبتمبر 2008)

صموئيل حنا قال:


> عايز شريط لمسني وقواني موش عارف انزلة منين



اتفضل يا صمويل
شريط لمسنى وقوانى​


----------



## ginajoojoo (24 سبتمبر 2008)

Gougie قال:


> *لو حد عنده شريط "مستني ايه .. " لفريق The savior team او فريق المخلص
> ياريت يرفعوه ...*



انا ملقتش الشريط على النت ..لكن شكله جامد اوعدك انى هاحاول اجيبه
بس لقيت ترنيمة واحده منه اسمها كلنا كده 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=931040&posted=1#post931040
وميرسى انك عرفتنا على الفريق​


----------



## koro (25 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسى بجد على الترنيمة


----------



## koro (25 سبتمبر 2008)

ممكن اطلب ترنيمة عالى لفوق انا رافع ايدى و ميرسى


----------



## koro (25 سبتمبر 2008)

و ممكن معلش ترنيمة تانية
1-اشرق بمجدك على حياتنا


----------



## oesi no (25 سبتمبر 2008)

عالى لفوق انا رافع ايدى 

اشرق بمجدك

كليك يمين + save target as ​


----------



## nody (25 سبتمبر 2008)

​fi shereet le Lydia Shadid & Zakarya 7anna esmo Ra3'm elzoroof...it's perfect.I need it & nefsi kman koloko tesma3oh 3shan hwa 7elw awi bgd....& thanks sooo much & lw yenfa3 7ad y2oli anazel taraneem Lydia eli hena felmontada ezay 3shan ana msh 3arfa 5ales...i always find this message :The file link that you requested is not valid
which means!!!


----------



## ginajoojoo (25 سبتمبر 2008)

nody قال:


> ​fi shereet le Lydia Shadid & Zakarya 7anna esmo Ra3'm elzoroof...it's perfect.I need it & nefsi kman koloko tesma3oh 3shan hwa 7elw awi bgd....& thanks sooo much & lw yenfa3 7ad y2oli anazel taraneem Lydia eli hena felmontada ezay 3shan ana msh 3arfa 5ales...i always find this message :The file link that you requested is not valid
> which means!!!



جارى رفع الشريط يا nody ..هو فعلا شريط جميل
هجيبلك اللينك اول ما احطه على المنتدى​


----------



## ginajoojoo (25 سبتمبر 2008)

بالنسبة لتحميل شرايط ليديا شديد اللى على المنتدى
ده لينك كل شرايط ليديا
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=49066
طريقة التحميل من موقع ال 4shared  من هناااااااااااااااا​


----------



## ginajoojoo (25 سبتمبر 2008)

nody قال:


> ​fi shereet le Lydia Shadid & Zakarya 7anna esmo Ra3'm elzoroof...it's perfect.I need it & nefsi kman koloko tesma3oh 3shan hwa 7elw awi bgd....& thanks sooo much & lw yenfa3 7ad y2oli anazel taraneem Lydia eli hena felmontada ezay 3shan ana msh 3arfa 5ales...i always find this message :The file link that you requested is not valid
> which means!!!



شريط رغم الظروف 
وده لينك للشريط مضغوط على سيرفر المنتدى ​


----------



## nody (25 سبتمبر 2008)

Thaaaaaaaaaaaanks sooooo much gina
u realy made me so happy:99:


----------



## ginajoojoo (25 سبتمبر 2008)

nody قال:


> thaaaaaaaaaaaanks sooooo much gina
> u realy made me so happy:99:



اهلا بيك معانا فى المنتدى
نشكر المسيح انك مبسوط..يارب دايما مبسوط معانا ف المنتدى​


----------



## sylvy (26 سبتمبر 2008)

ياريت انا عايزة ترنيمة نحن نحتاج الى ملجأ لشباب الانبا رويس وشكرا


----------



## ginajoojoo (26 سبتمبر 2008)

sylvy قال:


> ياريت انا عايزة ترنيمة نحن نحتاج الى ملجأ لشباب الانبا رويس وشكرا



اتفضلى يا سيلفى
ترنيمة نحن نحتاج الى ملجأ- شباب الانبا رويس 
والفيديو بتاعها رائع هتلاقيه هنااااااا​


----------



## marco mario (28 سبتمبر 2008)

ان ابحث عن شريط اريدك ربى لفريق يوبال نفسى فى هذا الشريط


----------



## sylvy (28 سبتمبر 2008)

ياريت انا عايزة ترنيمة علشانى خلقت الدنيا لفريق يوسف الصديق اللى بتيجى على قناة اغابى 
وياريت كمان عايزة قصيدة البابا شنودة يا الهى أعظم الحب هواك لكورال صوت الراعى اللى بتيجى على قناة أغابى وشكرا


----------



## بيسا (30 سبتمبر 2008)

انا كنت عايزه ترنيمه مع السلامه لفايزه ناثان هى ترنيمه جميله جدا ياريت لو حد يقدر جيبهالى 
يبقى كتر خيره وربنا يعوضه                               وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## maria123 (1 أكتوبر 2008)

انا من زمان ابحث عن تراتيل يوم الشعانين بالسرياني التي يرتلونها وقت الدورة في الكنيسة ولم اجدها ابدن
ارجو المساعدة


----------



## ميرنا (1 أكتوبر 2008)

شوفو بقى انا عاوزة اللحن دا ميش دعوه هو عندى بس عوزاه بصوت مونيكا بنت جورج فرقة دافيد 

اوكيريوس ميطاسو ​


----------



## cobcob (1 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> شوفو بقى انا عاوزة اللحن دا ميش دعوه هو عندى بس عوزاه بصوت مونيكا بنت جورج فرقة دافيد
> 
> اوكيريوس ميطاسو ​


*

اهلا يا ميرنا
لو اللحن ده بييجى على ctv
يبقى عليكى وعلى جورج عدل
وانا هاحاول برضو​*


----------



## المايسترو (1 أكتوبر 2008)

ياريت ترنيمه جوه الطاحونه لفريق المحبه


----------



## oesi no (2 أكتوبر 2008)

اوكيريوس ميطاسو 

سجلته مرة بس اول كلمة ملحقتهاش 
روحت ماسحه
ههههههههه


----------



## MINA FIKRY (2 أكتوبر 2008)

يا جماعة أحب أدعوكم لحضور حفل كنيستى فى مسرح الأنبا رويس فى الكتدرائية بالعباسية
ويتضمن الحفل كورال ذبيحة تسبيح علشان الناس اللى بتحب الترانيم الكورال ده بجد جامد جداً
ومسرحية فتيلة لا تُطفأ يا جماعة أنا هامثل فيها
بالمناسبة الحفلة سيتم تصويرها بواسطة قناة أغابى يعنى بجد مسرحية و كورال جامدين أوى
كل ده يوم الخميس 3\10\2008 الساعة 6 م أتمنى الجميع ييجى بجد هاتتبصتو


----------



## MINA FIKRY (2 أكتوبر 2008)

أنا عايز توزيع أو موسيقى ترنيمة أى نفس للمرنم ضياء صبرى ضرورى جداً النهاردة أو حتى قولولى حتة أدور فيها


----------



## joee_7590 (2 أكتوبر 2008)

بعد ازنكم عاوز شريط شفيع الملايين وشفيع الطلبة للبابا كيرلس 
ربنا يبارك حياتك
اخوك جوزيف


----------



## جرجس انور (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

:smi411:





مريم ماهر قال:


> *ارجوكم ياجماعة محتاجة جدا ترنيمة اسمها الساعة ستة فى كل حتة
> ضرورى اوى ولا هيعرف يجبها انا بشكره جدا *


----------



## oesi no (3 أكتوبر 2008)

شريط شفيع الملايين 
cd1

cd2

شريط شفيع الطلبة​


----------



## mira magdy (3 أكتوبر 2008)

ممكن ترنيمة يا شمعة القرن العشرين للبابا شنودة


----------



## Emad Louiz (3 أكتوبر 2008)

من فضلكم اللي عنده اي البومات لتيري يرفعها بس يبعتلي ميل يقولي انه رفعها شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng_2010 (3 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام ونعمه ده اول طلب ليا بس هو طلب تقيل شويه هى ترنيمه فى اغابى بتيجى من بين 8_9.30 وجزء منها بيقول يارب انظر الى ضعفى وزللى ومسكنتى وغربتى ونجينى ضرورى جدا وربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## oesi no (3 أكتوبر 2008)

ترنيمة يا شمعة القرن العشرين​


----------



## oesi no (3 أكتوبر 2008)

شريط لتيرى من موقع اسلاميات 
لحظة حب ​


----------



## dr-soqurate (3 أكتوبر 2008)

يا ريت ترنيمة مع كل نبضة قلب لماجد موسى من شريط نبضة قلب
وكمان اى شريط لفريق يوبال غير شريط شايل حمولى
وشكرااااااااااا


----------



## michael ayad (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*الرب يعوض تعب المحبة في ملكوته*


----------



## oesi no (3 أكتوبر 2008)

شريط حنانك يا امى فريق يوبال ​


----------



## sylvy (4 أكتوبر 2008)

ياريت انا عايزة ترنيمة علشانى خلقت الدنيا لفريق يوسف الصديق اللى بتيجى على قناة اغابى 
وياريت كمان عايزة قصيدة البابا شنودة يا الهى أعمق الحب هواك لكورال صوت الراعى اللى بتيجى على قناة أغابى وشكرا


----------



## ginajoojoo (4 أكتوبر 2008)

sylvy قال:


> ياريت انا عايزة ترنيمة علشانى خلقت الدنيا لفريق يوسف الصديق اللى بتيجى على قناة اغابى
> وياريت كمان عايزة قصيدة البابا شنودة يا الهى أعمق الحب هواك لكورال صوت الراعى اللى بتيجى على قناة أغابى وشكرا



اسفة ياسيلفى انا دورت عليهم كتير ملقتهمش
لو لقتهم ف اى وقت هجيبهملك​


----------



## love1jesus (5 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام ونعمه
محتاج
شريط
ترانيم
اسمه متمسك بيك
هو موجود هنا بس اللينك واقع للاخ تامر
ارجو ان يكون حد نزله ويرفعه تاني
ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 أكتوبر 2008)

عايزة ترنيمة هي قديمة جدا كنا بناخدها في مدارس الاحد اسمها

عايز أرتل بس بقوة قوة كبيرة تهد جبال 







​


----------



## oesi no (5 أكتوبر 2008)

عايز ارتل بس بقوة​


----------



## oesi no (5 أكتوبر 2008)

علشانى خلقت الدنيا​


----------



## oesi no (5 أكتوبر 2008)

ترنيمة متمسك بيك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 أكتوبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> عايز ارتل بس بقوة​





يسلاااااااااااام عليك يا جو

بتحرجني بصراحة

مش عارفة اشكرك ازاي​


----------



## oesi no (5 أكتوبر 2008)

> يسلاااااااااااام عليك يا جو
> 
> بتحرجني بصراحة
> 
> مش عارفة اشكرك ازاي


*ابعتى الشاشة بتاعتك *
*انتى عارفه الظروف*​​​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 أكتوبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> *ابعتى الشاشة بتاعتك *
> 
> *انتى عارفه الظروف*​


 
ماتغلاش عليك بأمانة بس انت تليقلك شاشة جديدة فلات كمان

اصل انا هاجيب واحدة قريب فجيب اتنين ويعملي ديسكاونت هههههه

بص كمان طلب تاني بس مش موجود خلاص ماتتعبش

برضة ترنيمة كنا بناخدها زمان في مدارس الاحد اسمها

انا ليسوع ويسوع ليا .. دا الرب الغالي عليا 

بحبة من كل قلبي ... دا هو حياتي وحبي

من غيرة مقدرش اعيش .. والفرحة ابدآ ماتجيش 

بس مش فاكرة الباقي بقى

لو لقيتها ابعتلي عنوانك وابعتلك احسن شاشة فيكي يا اسكندرية


----------



## mrmr abo rosh (6 أكتوبر 2008)

معلش ياجماعه انا محتاجه ترنيمه المركب اهي جات بس باللهجه الصعيديه


----------



## monmooon (7 أكتوبر 2008)

_*لوسمحتوا ياجماعه انا عاوزة ترانيم الاطفال اللي بتيجي علي قناة اغابي ومستعجله معلش ياجماعه انا هتعبكم معايا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم*_​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 أكتوبر 2008)

انا عايزة ترنيمة ماتعلش الهم وماتخافشي ربنا موجود اللي بتيجي في ctv​


----------



## cobcob (8 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> انا عايزة ترنيمة ماتعلش الهم وماتخافشي ربنا موجود اللي بتيجي في ctv​



*للأسف انا مش عارفة اللى بتيجى على CTV
دى ترنيمة ماتعولش الهم (من شريط ماتعولش الهم) - مريم بطرس

http://www.4shared.com/file/49998311/c3d96d84/__online.html*​


----------



## ana tina (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: اى حد عايز اى ترنيمة يطلبها وانا اجبهاله*

*انا محتاجة اى شىء للملاك ميخائيل 

ممكن تبعتلى الحان و ترانيم اى شىء  
رينا يعوض تعب محبتك  tina*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 أكتوبر 2008)

cobcob قال:


> *للأسف انا مش عارفة اللى بتيجى على CTV*
> 
> *دى ترنيمة ماتعولش الهم (من شريط ماتعولش الهم) - مريم بطرس*
> 
> ...




 ميرسي يا كوب كوب

طيب انا هنزلها واشوف يارب تكون هيا

بس اللي بتيجي في ctv بصوت راجل​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 أكتوبر 2008)

هي الترنيمة يا كوب كوب

ميرسي يا سكر

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## monmooon (8 أكتوبر 2008)

ايه يجماعه معقول محدش عارف يجيب الترنيم  الاطفال اللي علي قناة اغابي


----------



## mena fayez (8 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام ونعمه لكل الاخوه والاخوات والمشرفين الاحباء 
من فضلكم انا كنت عايز اخر شريط للمرنمه فاديا بازى
الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## cobcob (8 أكتوبر 2008)

mena fayez قال:


> سلام ونعمه لكل الاخوه والاخوات والمشرفين الاحباء
> من فضلكم انا كنت عايز اخر شريط للمرنمه فاديا بازى
> الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم




*اسم الشريط المطلوب ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## remo76 (8 أكتوبر 2008)

يا استاذة فراشة يا جميع العضاء المنتدي في موقع اسمة منتدي الطريق الي الخص فية كل الترانيم دة 
باي با اصحابي باي


----------



## poor cutie (8 أكتوبر 2008)

:sami73:*ياجماعة من فضلكوا... كنت سمعت ترنيمة كلماتها بتقول" مصدق و شايف في قربك منايا, وجودي و غايتي و بلسم شفايا".... فياريت لو حد يعرفها يحاول ينزلها, و ياريت كمان يقوللي علي اسم الشريط..... و الرب يبارك حياتك..شكرااا*:sami73:


----------



## cobcob (8 أكتوبر 2008)

remo76 قال:


> يا استاذة فراشة يا جميع العضاء المنتدي في موقع اسمة منتدي الطريق الي الخص فية كل الترانيم دة
> باي با اصحابي باي




*
ما هو الهدف من هذه المشاركة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اذا كان الهدف هو الاعلان عن موقع أو منتدى آخر فمكانها دليل المواقع وليس الترانيم*​


----------



## cobcob (8 أكتوبر 2008)

poor cutie قال:


> :sami73:*ياجماعة من فضلكوا... كنت سمعت ترنيمة كلماتها بتقول" مصدق و شايف في قربك منايا, وجودي و غايتي و بلسم شفايا".... فياريت لو حد يعرفها يحاول ينزلها, و ياريت كمان يقوللي علي اسم الشريط..... و الرب يبارك حياتك..شكرااا*:sami73:



*
ترنيمة (لو حتى الكل هايرحل)

على فكرة الجزء اللى انت كتبته ده آخر جزء فى الترنيمة
دى طريقة مبتكرة وجديدة فى البحث عن الترانيم
:t9:*​


----------



## fadymagde (9 أكتوبر 2008)

ممكن حد يشوفلى شرايط ترانيم ساتر ميخائيل 2008   &  وشرايط ترانيم بولس ملاك 2008


----------



## fadymagde (9 أكتوبر 2008)

ويكون مشكور جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ


----------



## cobcob (9 أكتوبر 2008)

fadymagde قال:


> ممكن حد يشوفلى شرايط ترانيم ساتر ميخائيل 2008   &  وشرايط ترانيم بولس ملاك 2008




*
ما اسم الشرائط المطلوبة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## fadymagde (9 أكتوبر 2008)

كل شرايط ترانيم ساتر ميخائيل 2008   &  وشرايط ترانيم بولس ملاك 2008


----------



## oesi no (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*فائق الحب ساتر ميخائيل 2008*

*عجائب البابا بولس ملاك 2008*

*شفيع دمياط بولس ملاك 2008*​


----------



## venanabil (9 أكتوبر 2008)

لو سمحتوا انا سمعت ترنيمه لليديا شديد اسمها شخصك كفايتى 
اذا حد عنده الترنيمه دى يبعتهالى
شكرا


----------



## venanabil (9 أكتوبر 2008)

لو ممكن حد يعرف يجيبلى ترنيمه شخصك كفايتى للمرنمه ليديا شديد يشكر بصراحه


----------



## oesi no (9 أكتوبر 2008)

جارى رفع  ترنيمه شخصك كفايتى للمرنمه ليديا شديد ​


----------



## oesi no (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*ترنيمة شخصك كفايتى ليديا شديد *​


----------



## mena fayez (9 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام ونعمه لكل من اهتم بى
اسم الشريط لصلاتى تقريبا الحادى عشر


----------



## mikooo2008 (9 أكتوبر 2008)

انا عاوز شريط هايدى منتصر


----------



## poor cutie (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*merci اوي يا cobcob علي رفع ترنيمة " لو حتي الكل هايرحل" في الوقت القصير ده،.. بس انا لي طلب تاني كمان، ياريت تقوليلي علي اسم الشريط و المرنم، علشان اقدر اوصله و اسمعه.....*:01F577~130:


----------



## cobcob (9 أكتوبر 2008)

poor cutie قال:


> *merci اوي يا cobcob علي رفع ترنيمة " لو حتي الكل هايرحل" في الوقت القصير ده،.. بس انا لي طلب تاني كمان، ياريت تقوليلي علي اسم الشريط و المرنم، علشان اقدر اوصله و اسمعه.....*:01f577~130:




*بصراحة الترنيمة عندى لوحدها
مش عارفة الشريط ولا المرنم*​


----------



## Kiril (9 أكتوبر 2008)

انا عاوز شريط ترانيم قديم شويتين
بيحكي عن بنت شافت بستان مليان قديسين
و فاكر ترنيمتين بيقولوا:
1-من الفيوم معناه لليوم انبا ابرام............اسقف الفيوم
2- ده انت رئيس جند السموات ..........و خادم رب القوات


----------



## Mi5aiel (9 أكتوبر 2008)

انا عايز ترنيمة بس مش عارف اسمها اية وبتقول:
"دو دموع وتوبة بخشوع
ري رحلتنا حلوة معاه
مي ملاكة يحرسنا
فا فرح بيدوم على طول
صو صوتة بيجمعنا
لا لازم نغلب أبليس
سى سيبا الماضى الشرير
دو دوقنا حلاوة يسوع من تانى ودايما هنعيش معاه"


----------



## marco mario (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: اى حد عايز اى ترنيمة يطلبها وانا اجبهاله*

ممكن شريط اريدك ربى فريق يوبال


----------



## cobcob (10 أكتوبر 2008)

mena fayez قال:


> سلام ونعمه لكل من اهتم بى
> اسم الشريط لصلاتى تقريبا الحادى عشر




*أعتقد ان المقصود شريط اسمه (ليك يا رب راجعين) وفيه ترنيمة اسمها (ها صلاتى)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33287

ترنيمة ها صلاتى

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=46727&highlight=%E5%C7+%D5%E1%C7%CA%EC*​


----------



## mienasaf (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*لو سمحتو انا عاوز شريط (حلوة يارب حياتى معاك) لفريق افا كيرلس بمطرانية بنى سويف
لو سمحتم انا عاوز شريط يسوع البار لفريق هتاف القلب
*


----------



## Rayieq (10 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام المسيح

ممكن ترنيمة هيا نرنم لربنا يسوع
بحثت كثير لم اجدها ارجو المساعدة


----------



## Peter pan (10 أكتوبر 2008)

انا عايز شريط تاه طريقى للشماس بول ملاك ونفسى حد يقدر يجبهولى


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (10 أكتوبر 2008)

انا عاوز شريط
عارفنى لهايدى منتصر
وشكراا ليىك على موسوعه الترانيم 
بجد شكراا ليكى وربنا يعوضك خير


----------



## marco mario (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكراً على اهتمامك يامينا بس انا متاكد من اسم الشريط( اريدك ربى لفريق يوبال) لانة كان عندى*


----------



## marco mario (10 أكتوبر 2008)

على فكرة يا مينا الشريط قديم قوى


----------



## cobcob (10 أكتوبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> انا عاوز شريط
> عارفنى لهايدى منتصر
> وشكراا ليىك على موسوعه الترانيم
> بجد شكراا ليكى وربنا يعوضك خير




*الشريط كان مرفوع على المنتدى
لكن حصل اعتراض من منتجى الشريط
بخصوص رفعه على النت وهو لسه جديد*​


----------



## المايسترو (10 أكتوبر 2008)

ياريت شريط جوه الطاحونه ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم ياريت الشريط


----------



## oesi no (11 أكتوبر 2008)

شريط جوة الطاحونة 
هتلاقيه فى نص الصفحة كدة ​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (11 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراا ليكى بس يا ريت اول ما يترفع ممكن ترفعيه


----------



## cobcob (11 أكتوبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> شكراا ليكى بس يا ريت اول ما يترفع ممكن ترفعيه





*أكيد باذن ربنا*​


----------



## مينا ابن الملك (12 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام ونعمه 
شكرا علي المجهود الكبير  ده  وربنا يعوضك
ممكن طلب انا عايز 

شريط مرسي رحلتي للمرنم مينا القمص كيرلس
ورجاء في اسرع وقت  
 والمسيح معاك


----------



## marimmena (13 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام والنعمة انا عايزة ترنيمة مطلعها سألت الشهدا على الاكليل .


----------



## venanabil (14 أكتوبر 2008)

لو سمحتوا عايزه ضرورى جدا ترنيمه 
قاللى مبروك السما ليك والعز ليك مبروك عليك الكل ليك


----------



## hangel999 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا ياجماعه بعت اكثر من عشر مرات علشان حد يفيدنى كيف اعمل اب لوود لترنيم مش موجوده على النت عندى ومحدش بعتلى الرد بلييز  ممكن اى حد يفيدنى فى المةوضوع ده*


----------



## cobcob (14 أكتوبر 2008)

hangel999 قال:


> *انا ياجماعه بعت اكثر من عشر مرات علشان حد يفيدنى كيف اعمل اب لوود لترنيم مش موجوده على النت عندى ومحدش بعتلى الرد بلييز  ممكن اى حد يفيدنى فى المةوضوع ده*




*انت عدد مشاركاتك (مشاركة واحدة)
بعت ال 10 مرات دول امتى ؟؟
وعموما وضح ايه الترنيمة اللى مش عارف تنزلها*​​


----------



## george_a_a (14 أكتوبر 2008)

اريد ترنيمة بعين متحننة و باقي ترانيم اغابى و شكرا لمجهوداتكم


----------



## نرمين راجى (14 أكتوبر 2008)

لوسمحت انا عايزه ترنيمه من الاعماق ياربى دعوتك يا ندى الحب 
وترنيمه ما احلى كساكنك 
شكررررررررررررررررا كتير


----------



## oesi no (14 أكتوبر 2008)

> شريط مرسي رحلتي للمرنم مينا القمص كيرلس


*ياريت تحدد اسم الفريق علشان مش موجود على النت بالاسم دة او ممكن اسم الكنيسه*​​​


----------



## oesi no (14 أكتوبر 2008)

> السلام والنعمة انا عايزة ترنيمة مطلعها سألت الشهدا على الاكليل .


*ترنيمة سألت الشهداء على اكليل من شريط بولس ملاك ايقونة السماء* ​


----------



## oesi no (14 أكتوبر 2008)

> لو سمحتوا عايزه ضرورى جدا ترنيمه
> قاللى مبروك السما ليك والعز ليك مبروك عليك الكل ليك


*اسم الترنيمة انا المؤمن وجارى البحث عنها *​


----------



## oesi no (14 أكتوبر 2008)

> اريد ترنيمة بعين متحننة و باقي ترانيم اغابى و شكرا لمجهوداتكم


*بعين متحننة* ​


----------



## sylvy (14 أكتوبر 2008)

ياريت انا عايزة ترنيمة سفينة هى حياتى لفيصل وهى موجودة فى شريط فيصل سبحوا الله الجزء ال 11 وشكرا


----------



## karashhh (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*من فضلكم واتمني تجيبوهالي*

أنا دايخ جدا علي ترنيمة اسمها زي ما ايدنا لفريق قلب داود وهي جت كذة مرة علي ctv بس مبلحقش اسجلها فياريت تجاوبوني وتجيبوهالي ربنا يخليكوا


----------



## gogo-tmg (15 أكتوبر 2008)

ارجو ترنيمة دوبى دوبى فينا وتكون ام بى ثرى


----------



## oesi no (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*دوبى دوبى فينا  من شريط احكى يا تاريخ *​


----------



## عائلة وجيه (15 أكتوبر 2008)

المعطي بسرور يحبه الرب
وانا ارجو حد يديني لينك لشريط اسمه محتاج حنانك للمرنمه انجي بطرس
الغريب في الموضوع ان من سنة فاتت كان شرائط انجي بطرس مالية الانترنت ودلوقتي 
مش لاقي اي شريط ليها فلو اي حد يعرف او يقدر يرفع شرايط هذي المرنمة يبقي ربنا ها يحبه لانه اعطي وريحني لاني بدور عليه من فترة طويلة وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم اخوكم 
ماجد سامي
ياريت حد يفيدني بسرعة


----------



## dr.sasadove (15 أكتوبر 2008)

هكون مبسوط جدا لو رفعت شريط مستنى اية لفريق المخلص بكنيسة مارجرجس والانبا ابرام مصر الجديدة  وربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## atefsoft (15 أكتوبر 2008)

لو سمحتوه عوز ترنيمه حاسس اني بيعيد عنك


----------



## oesi no (15 أكتوبر 2008)

> هكون مبسوط جدا لو رفعت شريط مستنى اية لفريق المخلص بكنيسة مارجرجس والانبا ابرام مصر الجديدة وربنا يبارك خدمتكم


الشريط موجود فى المنتدى اخى الحبيب


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام ونعمه يا اخوتى 

معلش كنت عايز طلب 

ترنيمه لمسه الحب الالهى الالى كانت فى فيلم الانبا موسى الاسود 
واكون شاكر تعب محبتكم ​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (15 أكتوبر 2008)

الترنيمه الى انت عاوزها يا كوكو 
http://www.4shared.com/get/66578263/1fcbf9d6/___.html


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىىى يا موفى لتعبك 
بس  مش هيه دى بتاعت الفيلم ​


----------



## نرمين راجى (15 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم 
انا كنت طلبت ترنيمه  مزمور مااحلى مساكنك و
اناللاسف مش متاكده هو من فريق فتايات الانبا رويس
وكنت عايزه ترنيمه اى اختيار لكورال ام النور


----------



## نرمين راجى (15 أكتوبر 2008)

انا اسفه رخمت قوى عليكم بس انا عايزه كمان ترنيمه صار على الارض سلام لفريق ام النور 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم وبشكركم كتيررررررررررررررررر


----------



## oesi no (16 أكتوبر 2008)

جارى رفع ترنيمة ما احلى مساكنك لفتيات الانبا رويس
سلام ونعمه ​


----------



## oesi no (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*ما احلى مساكنك*​


----------



## oesi no (16 أكتوبر 2008)

صار على الارض سلام ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 أكتوبر 2008)

عايزة ترنيمة غنوا معايا يا شعب الرب

وثانكس مقدمآ ​


----------



## cobcob (16 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> عايزة ترنيمة غنوا معايا يا شعب الرب
> 
> وثانكس مقدمآ ​





*اهلا اهلا اهلا يا فراشة
اخبطى مشوار صغير كده لحد موضوع ترانيم البيترلايف المثبت
هاتلاقى الترنيمة فى شريط (أعود اليك)*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 أكتوبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههه ربنا يخليكي يا سكر

تصدقي خبطت المشوار قبل محطة هنا لقيت نفسي تايهة عملت بحث في الموضوع ماطلعليش حاجة

كنت عايزة اعرف انهي البوم في الترنيمة دي كنت هسئل في الموضوع

قلت بلاش ابوظ الموضوع باسئلتي و اجي اطلبة هنا احسن

بس خلاص بدام دلتيني على اسم الشارع هادخلة و ادور على البيوت

ههههههههههههههههههههه

تسلمي يا قمراية​


----------



## نرمين راجى (16 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى قوى انا تعبتك معايا 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك  
اشكرك


----------



## rana1981 (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا حابة احصل على ترنيمة يا رب صخرتي اليك صرختي فانت مخلصي في ضعف قوتي اقول ثابت قلبي
هي الكلمات الاولي للترنيمة
انا سمعت هي الترنيمة لما كنت صغيرة يعني من شي 10 سنين وبعدني لهلا حابة احصل عليها فياريت حدا يساعدني ويجبلي ياها​*


----------



## love1jesus (16 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام ونعمه
محتاج
شريط
ترانيم
اسمه متمسك بيك
هو موجود هنا بس اللينك واقع للاخ تامر
ارجو ان يكون حد نزله ويرفعه تاني
انا محتاج الشريط مش ترنيمه متمسك بيك محتاج شريط متمسك بيك علشان في ترانيم بحبها
ممكن حد يرفعه
ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## داود سليمان (17 أكتوبر 2008)

مساء الخير كل الترانيم اللى كانت عندى أتمسحت برجاء أرسال مجموعة ترانيم وتماجيد وألحان ، وياريت ترسل لى القطمارس أكون شاكر جدآ        ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم                                        داودسليمان


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 أكتوبر 2008)

داود سليمان قال:


> مساء الخير كل الترانيم اللى كانت عندى أتمسحت برجاء أرسال مجموعة ترانيم وتماجيد وألحان ، وياريت ترسل لى القطمارس أكون شاكر جدآ ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم داودسليمان


 حضرتك القسم كلة ترانيم والحان وتماجيد

نزل اللي عايزة​


----------



## cobcob (17 أكتوبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> *انا حابة احصل على ترنيمة يا رب صخرتي اليك صرختي فانت مخلصي في ضعف قوتي اقول ثابت قلبي
> هي الكلمات الاولي للترنيمة
> انا سمعت هي الترنيمة لما كنت صغيرة يعني من شي 10 سنين وبعدني لهلا حابة احصل عليها فياريت حدا يساعدني ويجبلي ياها​*




*احنا بندور على الترنيمة ومش لاقييناها
بس مش لاقياها
بس هاندور تانى*​


----------



## cobcob (17 أكتوبر 2008)

love1jesus قال:


> سلام ونعمه
> محتاج
> شريط
> ترانيم
> ...




*الشريط موجود عندنا
وهايتم رفعه مرة تانية​*


----------



## الضليع (17 أكتوبر 2008)

اريد ترنيمة الاطفال نونو انا متشال فى عيونه من قناة سى تى فى وشكرا لتعب محبتكم


----------



## totty (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*كنت عايزه ترنيمه (الله بيتكلم)

وبدايه كلماتها
الله بيتكلم ليا وليك
الله بيكلم كل الناس
بصوت وصوره من حواليك
قول له يعطيك قلب حساس*​


----------



## oesi no (17 أكتوبر 2008)

نونو انا متشال فى عيونه 
http://www.4shared.com/file/34419232/36646328/____.html?s=1​


----------



## oesi no (17 أكتوبر 2008)

الله بيتكلم ليا وليك ​


----------



## cobcob (17 أكتوبر 2008)

love1jesus قال:


> سلام ونعمه
> محتاج
> شريط
> ترانيم
> ...



*
شريط "متمسك بيك"
تم رفع 4 ترانيم
وجارى رفع الباقى*​


----------



## totty (18 أكتوبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> الله بيتكلم ليا وليك ​





*ثانكس يا جوووووووووووووووووو*​


----------



## oesi no (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*



ثانكس يا جوووووووووووووووووو

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا ثانكس على ترنيمة *​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (18 أكتوبر 2008)

ممكن ترنيمه صعيدى لو تعرف تجيبهالى
اسمها

انا جاى

كوبليه من الترنميه

انا جاى انا جاى            استعدوا انا جاى


----------



## oesi no (18 أكتوبر 2008)

> ممكن ترنيمه صعيدى لو تعرف تجيبهالى
> اسمها
> 
> انا جاى
> ...



*حتى الان *
*معرفتش*
*ادينى بحاول *
*بس موعدكش*​


----------



## apnowp (18 أكتوبر 2008)

اريد شريط هايدى منتصر الجديد           وشكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## apnowp (18 أكتوبر 2008)

ممكن


----------



## oesi no (18 أكتوبر 2008)

بصراحة مش ممكن 
منتجين الشريط مش عاوزنا ننزل الشريط على المنتدى
سلام ونعمه​


----------



## apnowp (18 أكتوبر 2008)

خالص ان نزلتو من على منتدا اخر وشكر على الشريط 
وعلى فكر انتو مش بتخدموا حد


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (18 أكتوبر 2008)

عملت زيىى انا لفيت كل مواقع البحث ومش لاقيها ومش عارف الاقى الشريط هنا فى اسكندريه لازم انزل الصعيد u_u


----------



## oesi no (18 أكتوبر 2008)

> خالص ان نزلتو من على منتدا اخر وشكر على الشريط
> وعلى فكر انتو مش بتخدموا حد


اه احنا مبنخدمش حد 
وكل الطلبات اللى جبناها  دى مش خدمة 
ولا طبعا الترانيم اللى بنرفعها دى انت هتعتبرها خدمة 
ولا احترامنا لمجهود الناس اللى عملت الشريط خدمة 
انت اللى بتخدم بس​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*هااااااى يا احلى أعضاء بلييييييييييييييز فى ترنيمة اسمها راجعلك تقريبا مش عارفة اسمها بالظبط ولا مين بيقولها بس هى بتقول "راجعلك اصل انا منك ومارتحش بعيد عنك بحبك ايوة ياربى انا ملكك انا ابنك" بليييز من فضلكوا اللى يعرفها يجبهالى انا مستنية فى اى وقت وربنا يعوض تعبكوا يا رب*


----------



## cobcob (18 أكتوبر 2008)

apnowp قال:


> خالص ان نزلتو من على منتدا اخر وشكر على الشريط
> وعلى فكر انتو مش بتخدموا حد





*نحب نعرف ايه قصد حضرتك من الكلام كده
يعنى ايه احنا مابنخدمش حد ؟؟
هو الشريط ده هو اللى هايثبت احنا بنخدم ولا لأ
أفتكر ان حضرتك مش من حقك تقول حاجة زى دى 
واى عضو بيطلب طلب 
بيكون فى احتمال ان طلبه يكون موجود أو لأ*​


----------



## oesi no (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*



هااااااى يا احلى أعضاء بلييييييييييييييز فى ترنيمة اسمها راجعلك تقريبا مش عارفة اسمها بالظبط ولا مين بيقولها بس هى بتقول "راجعلك اصل انا منك ومارتحش بعيد عنك بحبك ايوة ياربى انا ملكك انا ابنك" بليييز من فضلكوا اللى يعرفها يجبهالى انا مستنية فى اى وقت وربنا يعوض تعبكوا يا رب

أنقر للتوسيع...

ترنيمة راجعلك من شريط متعولش الهم 

لينك الشريط على المنتدى 

سلام ونعمه​​​*​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 أكتوبر 2008)

كوب كوب متخديش فى بالك من كلام الاعضاء الى ميعرفوش حاجه 
انتى واويسى 
انتم بتخدموا القسم بكل جهد وربنا معاكم وربنا يبارم
بس انا عندى طلب بعد المقدمه الحلوه ديه
تشجيعل ليكم يعنى 
بصى انا عاوز ترنيمه صعيدى دورت عليها فى كل المنتديات ومحركات البحث وهموت واجيبها الى فاضل انى اسافر الصعيد علشان اجيب الشريط
الترنميه هيه
انا جاى 
كوبليه من الترنيمه
انا جاى انا جاى              استعدوا انا جاى 
متتلخبطيش بينها وبين ترنميه تانيه بنفس الاسم
اواكون شارك الو جبتيها


----------



## cobcob (19 أكتوبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> كوب كوب متخديش فى بالك من كلام الاعضاء الى ميعرفوش حاجه
> انتى واويسى
> انتم بتخدموا القسم بكل جهد وربنا معاكم وربنا يبارم
> بس انا عندى طلب بعد المقدمه الحلوه ديه
> ...




*فى الواقع
ماليش فى الترانيم الصعيدى
بس لا تقلق
جاااااااارى البحث*​


----------



## isisboles (19 أكتوبر 2008)

من فضلكم محتاجة ترنيمة انبا شنودة ياراعينا  كليب او بوربوينت وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## isisboles (19 أكتوبر 2008)

بالنسبة لترنيمة انا جاى الصعيدى انا كنت حفظاها زمان واحاول اجيب كلماتها  اللى انا فاكراه منها 
انا جاى انا جاى استعدوا انا جاى 
يا خاطى ليه جاعد حزين       ومسكنك بين الشياطين 
عاصى وجلبك لا يلين            ما جايلك انا جاى 
من اجل ذنبك يا ابو جلب جاسى        اكليل الشوك جطع راسى 


(على اعنبار ان الصعايدة بيقولوا القاف جيم )


----------



## love1jesus (19 أكتوبر 2008)

cobcob قال:


> *
> شريط "متمسك بيك"
> تم رفع 4 ترانيم
> وجارى رفع الباقى*​



ميرسي ليكي كتير اوي اوي اوي اوي اوي
بجد ميرسي ليكي ومنتظر بقيت الشريط ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك


----------



## Gougie (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*ممكن ترنيمة "أنا فرحان اكيد فرحان"
تقريباً ديه من شريط اطفالينو بتاع البيتر لايف

بليزززززززز*


----------



## oesi no (19 أكتوبر 2008)

انا فرحان ​


----------



## hangel999 (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: اطب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*

ياجماعه حد يفيدنى ازاى ارفع الترانيم للمنتدى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*مييييرسى جدا بجد على ترنيمة راجعلك وانا عندى ترنيمة انا جاى الصعيدى دى بس مش بعرف ارفع الملفات على المنتدى ياريت حد يقولى ازاى وانا احطها*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 أكتوبر 2008)

isisboles قال:


> بالنسبة لترنيمة انا جاى الصعيدى انا كنت حفظاها زمان واحاول اجيب كلماتها  اللى انا فاكراه منها
> انا جاى انا جاى استعدوا انا جاى
> يا خاطى ليه جاعد حزين       ومسكنك بين الشياطين
> عاصى وجلبك لا يلين            ما جايلك انا جاى
> ...


شكراا ليك بس انا حافظ الترنيمه بس انا عاوز الترنيمه اسمعها علشان انا بجد نفسى اسمعها
وشكاا ليك تانى على تعبك


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 أكتوبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *مييييرسى جدا بجد على ترنيمة راجعلك وانا عندى ترنيمة انا جاى الصعيدى دى بس مش بعرف ارفع الملفات على المنتدى ياريت حد يقولى ازاى وانا احطها*



ياريت ترفعى الترنيمه على موقع الفورشيرد وتاخدى اللينك وتحطيه فى رد علشان انا نفسى فى الترنيمه ديه بجد


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 أكتوبر 2008)

http://www.4shared.com/file/67523448/7343dab/__online.html
اهو اللينك بس يارب اكون عملت صح بتاع ترنيمة انا جاى


----------



## oesi no (19 أكتوبر 2008)

> http://www.4shared.com/file/67523448.../__online.html
> اهو اللينك بس يارب اكون عملت صح بتاع ترنيمة انا جاى


الف شكر 
الترنيمة شغاله تمااااااااااااام 
ربنا يبارك تعبك ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*لاشكر على ترنيمة ههههههههههههههههه على رأيك انتوا تأمروا بجد*​


----------



## oesi no (19 أكتوبر 2008)

> *لاشكر على ترنيمة ههههههههههههههههه على رأيك انتوا تأمروا بجد*​


مادام الحكاية كدة ارفعى الترانيم اللى عندك كلها 
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## cobcob (19 أكتوبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> http://www.4shared.com/file/67523448/7343dab/__online.html
> اهو اللينك بس يارب اكون عملت صح بتاع ترنيمة انا جاى





*ده انت كده صح الصح 
ميرسى يا قمر*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 أكتوبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> مادام الحكاية كدة ارفعى الترانيم اللى عندك كلها
> ههههههههههههههه​



اسكت مش اتمسحوا كلهم غصب عنى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه :t30:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 أكتوبر 2008)

cobcob قال:


> *ده انت كده صح الصح
> ميرسى يا قمر*​



ميرسى ليكى انتى ياعسل على المجهود اللى بتعملوه بجد ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## oesi no (19 أكتوبر 2008)

> اسكت مش اتمسحوا كلهم غصب عنى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه :t30:


طيب ما تقولى اسامى الشرايط اللى كانت عندك 
يمكن ندبسك ترفعلنا شريط ولا حاجة​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*اووووووووووووووووك من عنيا بجد بس معظم الشرايط هتكون هنا اصلا بس اوك حاضر انا هكتبهملك وانت قولى لو فى حاجة عايزها​*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 أكتوبر 2008)

ِكراا ليكى يا بنت العدراء و العدراء تباركك والينك سغال تمام


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 أكتوبر 2008)

MovieMaker قال:


> ِكراا ليكى يا بنت العدراء و العدراء تباركك والينك سغال تمام



*اى خدمة يا movie تحت امرك​*


----------



## davdav (19 أكتوبر 2008)

plz حد يرفع رمادي تاني عشان اتشااال:download:


----------



## oesi no (19 أكتوبر 2008)

> *اووووووووووووووووك من عنيا بجد بس معظم الشرايط هتكون هنا اصلا بس اوك حاضر انا هكتبهملك وانت قولى لو فى حاجة عايزها​*


احلى تدبيس


----------



## oesi no (19 أكتوبر 2008)

> plz حد يرفع رمادي تاني عشان اتشااال:download:


اللينك التانى شغال تمام 
اللى هو على السيرفر


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 أكتوبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> احلى تدبيس



*احلى تدبيس بس بيس ههههههههههههههه ​*


----------



## samoel2 (19 أكتوبر 2008)

اخى العزيز سلام ونعم  انا طالب منك خدمة واتمنى تكون موجودة عندك
مجموعة من الشرائط والترانيم  
شريط فرج عزيز 1
رومان سليمان 1/2ملاك بوسف 1
هانى زغلول اى شرايط لة
مجدى كمال الشريط اللى فية ترنيمة انت الحبيب
ترنيمة انا فرحان رغم الدمع
من فضلك انا محتاجهم ضرورى شكرا
اخوك samoel


----------



## oesi no (19 أكتوبر 2008)

منال اسعد وفرج عزيز ارفعنى بأيدك 

رومانى سليمان زمن التعويضات 

رومانى سليمان طاير فوق المرتفعات 

لم اجد اى ترانيم باسم ملاك يوسف 

​


----------



## samoel2 (19 أكتوبر 2008)

الف الف شكر  ليك حبيبى على الاهتمام الكبير وربنا ميحرمناش منك  ديما


----------



## davdav (19 أكتوبر 2008)

طيب ايه هو اللينك و شكرا للمتابعة الرب يباركك بس بجد انا عايزه :download:


----------



## cobcob (19 أكتوبر 2008)

davdav قال:


> طيب ايه هو اللينك و شكرا للمتابعة الرب يباركك بس بجد انا عايزه :download:





*شريط (رمادى) - بيتر لايف - شباب

للتحميل من اللينك بتاع السيرفر
كليك يمين و save target as​*


----------



## Gougie (19 أكتوبر 2008)

محتاجة ترنيمة "أنا فرحان اكيد فرحان"

انا بصراحة مش عارفة ديه مين اللي بيقولها
بس اللي عنده يرفعها بليزززززززززززززز

النص:

القرار-(أنا فرحان أكيد فرحان أنا كلي سعيد وقلبي حاسس بالأمان معايا فادي ماشي جنبِي

بيفكر في وشايل همي من زمان)*2

1- ومهما يجرح شعوري العالم ومهما يحاول إنه يفشلني ويخزيني

ألاقي في قلبي ترنيمة ربي تعزيني ويجي فاديا ويمسح لي دمعة عيني
2- ومهما يجيني إبليس بكلامه ومهما يحاول إنه يجربني ويغويني

ألاقي في قلبي كلمة من أية بتغنيني بترد عليه وبتكسر شوكته وتنجيني

3- وإن جه أصحابي وغلطوا في ومهما يحاولوا يسيئوا بكل كلامهم لي

ألاقي في قلبي قوة ربي بتقويني وارد الشر بكل الخير اللي اداه لي


----------



## oesi no (19 أكتوبر 2008)

موجودة بعد طلبك علطول  
ترنيمة انا فرحان ​


----------



## Gougie (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرسيييييي قوي على الترنمية *​


----------



## ماجد برسوم (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: اطب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*



koko_nana قال:


> انا كنت طلبت كليب انا بيكى بتشفع اللى بيتعرض على قناة اغابى ممكن لو تقدر تجيبلى الكليب نفسه مش الترنيمة اللى فى شريط بولس ملاك لانه بيتقال باسلوب رائع جداااااااااااااااااااااااا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك .............



لو فيه حد يعرف يجيب شرائط أوبريتات شباب الأنبا رويس وخاصة حياة التوبة والإستعداد ؟


----------



## ماجد برسوم (20 أكتوبر 2008)

هل يوجد ترانيم جديدة عن السامرية؟


----------



## cobcob (20 أكتوبر 2008)

ماجد برسوم قال:


> هل يوجد ترانيم جديدة عن السامرية؟




*ترنيمة "كنت السامرية"​*
*ترنيمة " عايز منك هدية"*​
*ترنيمة مشيت فى طريق طويل"​*
*ترنيمة "قرب واسمع السامرية"*

*ترنيمة "الى بئر السامرة"*​


----------



## magda_hany2000 (20 أكتوبر 2008)

انا اسفه الترنيمه اللي حضرتك طالبها للاسف مش عندي


----------



## magda_hany2000 (20 أكتوبر 2008)

انا ليا طلب لو امكن ممكن ترنيمه عندي البئر التقاني سيدي
بتيجي في قصص عن مقابلات السيد المسيح بيجي على الشفاء 
فلو امكن هي بتقول (عند البئر التقاني سيدي عالما بما يجري في داخلي)


----------



## noranor12 (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

صباح الخير انا عايزة ترانيمة نونو جوه عيونة بسرعة


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



noranor12 قال:


> صباح الخير انا عايزة ترانيمة نونو جوه عيونة بسرعة



*حاااالا ثوانى وتكون عندك ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*http://www.4shared.com/file/67771937/ff33c35e/nono.html
دى ترنيمة نونو انا متشال فى عيونه 
http://www.4shared.com/file/67772300/55582f06/_online.html
ودى نونو تانية غير اول نونو ههههههههههه شوفى حبيبتى عايزة انهى*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 أكتوبر 2008)

http://www.4shared.com/file/67771937/ff33c35e/nono.html
*سورى اول لينك مش شغال انا جبته تانى جربيه بقى*


----------



## محبة الرب (21 أكتوبر 2008)

لو سمحت عايزة ترنيمة (اتركونى اتركونى عيشة الشر سئمت

وادى كلماتها 
 1. اتركوني اتركوني
هنئوني إن ربا
قال لي كل ما صنعت
و أراني موردا


 عيشة الشر سئمت
و مسيحا قد قبلت
يداي وارتكبت
قد رواني إذ شربت


 2. أيها القوم هلموا
من خطايا طالما علقت
بدم الفادى مخلصي
يا لسعدي وسروري


 إنني حقا برئت
بثيابي فإغتسلت
هللويا قد ختمت
يا صديقي قد ربحت


 3. أصدقائي اليوم هيا
بل حبيبي ومخلصي
هو ذا الشر ورائي
فتعالوا كي تنالوا

 لصديق قد فدانى
و إليه قد هداني
و مخلصي أمامي
عنده ما قد هداني

ياريت تجبوهالى فى اسرع وقت

وشكراً ليكم


----------



## joee_7590 (21 أكتوبر 2008)

بلييييييييييييييز كنت عاوز شريط عارفنى لهايدى منتصر 
وليا طلب كمان كنت عاوز الشريط اللى فيه ترنيمة بعته بكام 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 أكتوبر 2008)

joee_7590 قال:


> بلييييييييييييييز كنت عاوز شريط عارفنى لهايدى منتصر
> وليا طلب كمان كنت عاوز الشريط اللى فيه ترنيمة بعته بكام
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك



* شريط هايدى تقريبا الشركة المنتجة طلبت انه يتشال من النت وترنيمة بعته بكام انا هجيبهالك حالا​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 أكتوبر 2008)

http://www.4shared.com/file/67777635/3f0aba93/be3to_bkam.html
*ده لينك ترنيمة بعته بكام بس سامحنى انا معرفش دى من شريط ايه​*


----------



## محبة الرب (21 أكتوبر 2008)

لو سمحت عايزة ترنيمة (اتركونى اتركونى عيشة الشر سئمت

وادى كلماتها 
1. اتركوني اتركوني
هنئوني إن ربا
قال لي كل ما صنعت
و أراني موردا


عيشة الشر سئمت
و مسيحا قد قبلت
يداي وارتكبت
قد رواني إذ شربت


2. أيها القوم هلموا
من خطايا طالما علقت
بدم الفادى مخلصي
يا لسعدي وسروري


إنني حقا برئت
بثيابي فإغتسلت
هللويا قد ختمت
يا صديقي قد ربحت


3. أصدقائي اليوم هيا
بل حبيبي ومخلصي
هو ذا الشر ورائي
فتعالوا كي تنالوا

لصديق قد فدانى
و إليه قد هداني
و مخلصي أمامي
عنده ما قد هداني

ياريت تجبوهالى فى اسرع وقت

وشكراً ليكم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 أكتوبر 2008)

محبة الرب قال:


> لو سمحت عايزة ترنيمة (اتركونى اتركونى عيشة الشر سئمت
> 
> وادى كلماتها
> 1. اتركوني اتركوني
> ...



*دى بتاعة مين طيب انا معرفهاش صدقينى كنت جبتهالك​*


----------



## محبة الرب (21 أكتوبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *دى بتاعة مين طيب انا معرفهاش صدقينى كنت جبتهالك​*



انا مش عارفة دى بتاعة مين علشان هى قديمة

ودى الكلمات الصحيحة لها 

ترنيمة إتركوني إتركوني

1. اتركوني اتركوني                      عيشة الشر سئمت      
هنئوني إن ربا                               و مسيحا قد قبلت
قال لي كل ما صنعت                        يداي وارتكبت
و أراني موردا                               قد رواني إذ شربت


2. أيها القوم هلموا                        إنني حقا برئت     
       من خطايا طالما علقت                  بثيابي فإغتسلت
       بدم الفادى مخلصي                     هللويا قد ختمت
       يا لسعدي وسروري                 يا صديقي قد ربحت


3. أصدقائي اليوم هيا                    لصديق قد فدانى  
بل حبيبي ومخلصي                      و إليه قد هداني 
هو ذا الشر ورائي                        و مخلصي أمامي
فتعالوا كي تنالوا                          عنده ما قد هداني


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*سامحينى انا معرفتش اجيبها لانى معرفهاش اصلا​*:smi411:


----------



## محبة الرب (21 أكتوبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *سامحينى انا معرفتش اجيبها لانى معرفهاش اصلا​*:smi411:



يعنى خلاص كدة مفيش امل 

دا انت كنت عايزها ضرورى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 أكتوبر 2008)

محبة الرب قال:


> يعنى خلاص كدة مفيش امل
> 
> دا انت كنت عايزها ضرورى



*لا مش قصدى مفيش أمل بس استنى شوية لما يدخل المشرفين او اى حد تانى ممكن يكون عارفها ​*


----------



## H O P A (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*لو سمحتي ممكن شريط هرماس سمير .. قلبي اتعلق بيك .. و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ..​*


----------



## meri (21 أكتوبر 2008)

لو حد يعرف يجيب شريط حكاية بنت سلطان لمار جرجس
معلش هو شريط قديم شوية
وورجاء يتاكد انة رابط شغال
عشان كل ما احاول اجيبها القى رابط بتاعها مش شغال

شكراااااااااااااااااا
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم


----------



## oesi no (21 أكتوبر 2008)

هرماس سمير قلبى اتعلق بيك​


----------



## oesi no (21 أكتوبر 2008)

مارجرجس وحكاية بنت السلطان ​


----------



## meri (21 أكتوبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> مارجرجس وحكاية بنت السلطان ​




شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا ليك
جارى تحميل:download:
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## oesi no (21 أكتوبر 2008)

> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا ليك
> جارى تحميل:download:
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


لا شكر على واجب اختى


----------



## H O P A (21 أكتوبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> هرماس سمير قلبى اتعلق بيك​



*شكراً ....​*


----------



## noranor12 (22 أكتوبر 2008)

:99::99::66::spor2::spor2::36_33_3::36_33_3:مساء الخير لو سمحت انا عايزة ترنيمة من اجلى انا


----------



## noranor12 (22 أكتوبر 2008)

انا عايزة ترنيمة من اجلى انا وترنيمة السمرى الصالح


----------



## لوقا عادل (23 أكتوبر 2008)

عايز شريط هايدي الجديد
وترنيمة ها صلاتي   لفاديا


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (23 أكتوبر 2008)

بالنسبه لشريط هايدى الجديد هوه مش هينزل دلوقتى لان المنتجين تقدموا بطلب رسمى لاداره المنتدى بعدم تنزيل الشريط الان لان الشريط جديد 
وقريبا ان شاء الله يكون على المنتدى

2-ترنيمه ها صلاتى فاديا بازى
[URL="http://www.4shared.com/file/40257505/bbeeac29/__online.html"]http://www.4shared.com/file/40257505/bbeeac29/__online.html[/URL]


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 أكتوبر 2008)

noranor12 قال:


> انا عايزة ترنيمة من اجلى انا وترنيمة السمرى الصالح



http://www.4shared.com/file/68115798/bfceea4c/___online.html
ده لينك ترنيمة من أجلى انا
http://www.4shared.com/file/68117823/6abd65b9/el_samry_el_sale7.html
وده لينك ترنيمة السامرى الصالح


----------



## shery kamal (24 أكتوبر 2008)

اريد ترنيمة لمسنى و قوانى


----------



## noranor12 (24 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااا على الترنيمة وعلى تعبكم ممكن تبعتولى ترنيمةاسمها فادية الجديد


----------



## magda_hany2000 (24 أكتوبر 2008)

هاي
ممكن ترنيمه في ظل حمياتك نلتجأ يامريم
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 أكتوبر 2008)

magda_hany2000 قال:


> هاي
> ممكن ترنيمه في ظل حمياتك نلتجأ يامريم
> ولكم جزيل الشكر



*اتفضلى يا حبيبتى ده لينك ترنيمة فى ظل حمايتك ​*http://www.4shared.com/file/68217319/2b84422b/___.html


----------



## cobcob (24 أكتوبر 2008)

shery kamal قال:


> اريد ترنيمة لمسنى و قوانى



*
ترنيمة "لمسنى وقوانى" - (شريط لمسنى وقوانى)​*


----------



## naderkhalil (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*ترنيمه قلبى الساكت قلبى الضارع*

ترنيمه فى كلماتها بيقول قلبى الساكت قلبى الضارع

انا بصراحه مش عارف اسمها ايه يا ريت اللى يعرف اسم الترنيمه يقولى او يحطهالى .

ربنا يبارككم


----------



## girgis (25 أكتوبر 2008)

بليز لى طلب صغير جدا ولفيت عليه مكتبات القاهرة وجميع المواقع المسيحية شريط المرنم نجيب لبيب رقم 23 وهو فى ترنيمتين متذكرهم  ترنيمة يانبع المحبة وترنيمة غربتنا او غربنتا يارب طالت بجد ياريت حد يلاقلى الشريط ده وربنا يبرككم سواء الشريط جه او مجاش لتكن نعمة ربنا معكم دايما وتكونوا نور حقيقى للعالم


----------



## oesi no (25 أكتوبر 2008)

> بليز لى طلب صغير جدا ولفيت عليه مكتبات القاهرة وجميع المواقع المسيحية شريط المرنم نجيب لبيب رقم 23 وهو فى ترنيمتين متذكرهم ترنيمة يانبع المحبة وترنيمة غربتنا او غربنتا يارب طالت بجد ياريت حد يلاقلى الشريط ده وربنا يبرككم سواء الشريط جه او مجاش لتكن نعمة ربنا معكم دايما وتكونوا نور حقيقى للعالم


هو انت لسه ملقتهوش من السنه اللى فاتت 
ياريت طيب لو اسم الشريط علشان الواحد يعرف يوصله​


----------



## joee_7590 (25 أكتوبر 2008)

انا متشكر ليك جدا وبجد ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## joee_7590 (25 أكتوبر 2008)

كان ليا طلب تانى كنت عاوز ترانيم  كليب للاطفال
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك متشكر ليك


----------



## مينا محروس غالي (25 أكتوبر 2008)

انا عايز ترنيمة اتقالت في اول اجتماع للبابا شنودة بعد رجوعه يوم الأربعاء اولها بينيوت اثؤواب امبطريارشيس وياريت لو تعرفوا تجيبوها ياريييييييييييت


----------



## shady2030 (25 أكتوبر 2008)

لو سمحتم انا عايز ترنيمه اولاد الله دهيما ظاهرين ضروري


----------



## christian 85 (25 أكتوبر 2008)

plz eza  momken 3mbdwer 3la tranem llfnane grace deeb msh 3mbla2e plz tsa3done.
w eza momken tranem Cd fre2 el entesar 2 esem el cd anta ebtehaje 
w thx elko kteer kteeeer


----------



## oesi no (25 أكتوبر 2008)

> كان ليا طلب تانى كنت عاوز ترانيم كليب للاطفال
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك متشكر ليك


هتلاقى فى قسم المرئيات كليبات ترانيم اطفال كتير


----------



## oesi no (25 أكتوبر 2008)

> انا عايز ترنيمة اتقالت في اول اجتماع للبابا شنودة بعد رجوعه يوم الأربعاء اولها بينيوت اثؤواب امبطريارشيس وياريت لو تعرفوا تجيبوها ياريييييييييييت


هل تقصد ترنيمة من ترانيم الكورال قبل ما قداسته يتكلم 
ولا ترنيمة اتذاعت من سى تى فى او اغابى


----------



## oesi no (25 أكتوبر 2008)

> لو سمحتم انا عايز ترنيمه اولاد الله دهيما ظاهرين ضروري


اولاد الله ظاهرين 
اعتقد ان دى الترنيمة المقصودة
لو  مش هى ياريت تقولى المقصودة فى انهى شريط​


----------



## oesi no (25 أكتوبر 2008)

> plz eza momken 3mbdwer 3la tranem llfnane grace deeb msh 3mbla2e plz tsa3done.
> W eza momken tranem cd fre2 el entesar 2 esem el cd anta ebtehaje
> w thx elko kteer kteeeer


جريس دياب مغنية وليست مرنمة 
لا يوجد لها سوى البوم غنائى
ولا يوجد لها ترانيم 
وبالنسبة لشريط ترانيم الانتصار احاول العثور عليه رغم صعوبة ذلك لوجودة كاسيت فقط فى مواقع البيع​


----------



## christian 85 (25 أكتوبر 2008)

aaa i know
grace deeb mo3'neya msh mornema
bs heye fe elha kman trnemten be album fre2 el entesar 2 ..

thx elak kteer


----------



## oesi no (25 أكتوبر 2008)

الوجه الأول: ​وفاؤك عظيم 
متكىء رأسي- سيمون مشيلح 
كامل الجمال - ريمون مسعد
أنت ابتهاجي
أجهل ما سوف يأتي- نديم قسطه
كلمن ربي قلبي - ليديا شديد 
ارتفع على السموات- غريس  ديب​ 
الوجه الثاني: ​علوت جداً 
في البيت أو أقسى بلاد (سيمون مشيلح) ان جزت في وسط (نديم قسطه) 
أحب أن أسمع صوتك (غريس ديب) بمراحم الرب أغني (ريمون مسعد) موسيقى/ أجهل ما سوف يأتي
موسيقى/ في البيت أو أقسى بلاد​ 
التوزيع الموسيقي: ترانيم الإنتصار الجوقة: 
بسام الأطرش -  انطوان حيقاري -  داوود أرناؤط -  مجدي ملكي - فادي خوري -  طوني بيضون -  ايلي حاج -  لطيفه حداد - امال خاطر -دياناحداد -  ماريا حاج - ميرنا العاقل -  ربيعه أبي ضاهر -  وفاء أبي خير -نانسي مالك -  تريسا ديبو - بيغي معمار -  ديزيريه العلم -  مارسيل تنوري -زينة خيرالله -  نديم قسطه -  شارل معمار
شارك في الترنيم:
 جميله طنوس - ليديا شديد - ريمون مسعد - سيمون مشيلح - غريس ديب​ 
فعلا موجودة 
هحاول ادور على الشريط


----------



## sallyf (25 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام و نعمه لو سمحتوا عاوزه ترنيمه لقداسه البابا هي اتزاعت علي اغابي بتقول ( يا الهي اعظم الحب هواك يا الهي لي اشتهاء ان اراك لي اشتهاء ان اراك) بس عاوزه الترنيمه مش القصيده


----------



## christ daughter (25 أكتوبر 2008)

:Love_Letter_Open:*ممكن ترنيمة "ان انسي من امي الحنون" :Love_Letter_Open:​*


----------



## christ daughter (25 أكتوبر 2008)

:Love_Letter_Send: *لو سمحتم ليا طلب تاني كنت عايزة ترنيمة حلوة عن حب الله في الفداء بس متكنش حزينة *


----------



## oesi no (25 أكتوبر 2008)

ان انسى من امى الحنون​


----------



## الانبا ونس (25 أكتوبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> ان انسى من امى الحنون​



هاى الرابط مش شغاااااااااااااال


----------



## christian 85 (25 أكتوبر 2008)

aa plzzz plzzz tsa3done bl7osol 3la el cd
w shokran kteeeeeeeeeerrrr


----------



## Hallelujah (26 أكتوبر 2008)

أبانا الذي في السماوات - جومانة مدور

ياريت تكون mp3 من فضلكم​


----------



## محبة الرب (26 أكتوبر 2008)

انا مش عارفة دى بتاعة مين علشان هى قديمة

ودى الكلمات الصحيحة لها 

ترنيمة إتركوني إتركوني

1. اتركوني اتركوني عيشة الشر سئمت 
هنئوني إن ربا و مسيحا قد قبلت
قال لي كل ما صنعت يداي وارتكبت
و أراني موردا قد رواني إذ شربت


2. أيها القوم هلموا إنني حقا برئت 
من خطايا طالما علقت بثيابي فإغتسلت
بدم الفادى مخلصي هللويا قد ختمت
يا لسعدي وسروري يا صديقي قد ربحت


3. أصدقائي اليوم هيا لصديق قد فدانى 
بل حبيبي ومخلصي و إليه قد هداني 
هو ذا الشر ورائي و مخلصي أمامي
فتعالوا كي تنالوا عنده ما قد هداني


----------



## oesi no (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*ابانا الذى فى السموات  جمانا مدور*​


----------



## oesi no (26 أكتوبر 2008)

> هاى الرابط مش شغاااااااااااااال


رابط اخر ​​​​


----------



## christ daughter (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا علي ترنيمة "ان انسي من امي الحنون 
وعلي فكرة الرابط الاولاني شغال وانا بسمعها دلوقتي 
شكرا*


----------



## المايسترو (26 أكتوبر 2008)

ياريت ترنيمه جوه الطاحونه فى شريط فريق المحبه    بقالى كتير بدور عليها   ربنا يعوضعكمتعب محبتكم المايسترو


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (27 أكتوبر 2008)

ترنيمه جو الطاحونه للمايسترو
http://www.4shared.com/file/68591581/f80e2947/__online.html


----------



## magda_hany2000 (27 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي اوي على الترنيمه بجد هي جات في تها كانها رساله من بابا كيرلس
ميرسي خالص
ممكن اطمع عايزة ترنيمه العليقه التي راها موسي النبي فيي البريه ممكنولكم جزيل الشكر وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## oesi no (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*العليقة *​


----------



## martin_samer (28 أكتوبر 2008)

بعد اذنكم لو حد عندة شريط التسبيح رقم سبعة يرفعهولى علشان انا بدور علية ومش لاقية بس انا مش عارف أسم الشريط  .... شكراً


----------



## oesi no (28 أكتوبر 2008)

البومات فريق التسبيح​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا عايز ترنيمه قلب حنون لفيفيان السودانيه

دورت عليها كتير ومش لاقيها ​*


----------



## oesi no (28 أكتوبر 2008)

> انا عايز ترنيمه قلب حنون لفيفيان السودانيه
> 
> دورت عليها كتير ومش لاقيها


*قلب حنون دة اسم شريط لبولس ملاك*
*واسم شريط لقيثارة داود *
*اما فيفيان *
*فعملت ام حنونه*​​


----------



## صلاح صدقى (28 أكتوبر 2008)

اتمنى ان ترسلوا لى شرايط فريق اساف هى شرايط قديمة ولكن اكثر من رائعة ومعزية جدا


----------



## cobcob (28 أكتوبر 2008)

صلاح صدقى قال:


> اتمنى ان ترسلوا لى شرايط فريق اساف هى شرايط قديمة ولكن اكثر من رائعة ومعزية جدا





*ممكن اسماء الشرايط المطلوبة
لنتمكن من البحث عنها*​


----------



## shady2030 (28 أكتوبر 2008)

انا متشكر جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا هي دي النرنيمه


----------



## magda_hany2000 (28 أكتوبر 2008)

انا اسفه برضوا الشريط دة مش عندي


----------



## مينا ملاك بطرس (28 أكتوبر 2008)

ارجوكم عايز ترنيمه ولحد امتى هنفضل في عنادنا عايشين


----------



## ماجد برسوم (28 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً جداً لتعبكم وإهتمامكم ومحبتكم المباركة والرب يسوع قادر يعضد هذه الخدمة الفعالة في قلوب كل المشاركين


----------



## patora magic (28 أكتوبر 2008)

انا هاموت على ترنيمة يا كنيسة باقية لكورال الكاروز


----------



## oesi no (28 أكتوبر 2008)

دقايق وتكون موجودة يا كنيسة باقية 
اما عن باقى الترانيم  فلم يتم العثور عليها  مع الاسف ​


----------



## oesi no (28 أكتوبر 2008)

ترنيمة يا كنيسة باقية كورال الكاروز ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*الترنيمه اسمها قلب حنون في شريط اسمه معاك حياتي

لفيفيان السودانيه

انا دورت كتير في جوجل ولاقيتها مره واحده بس مش شغاله

​*


----------



## oesi no (28 أكتوبر 2008)

قلب حنون من شريط معاك حياتى ​


----------



## صلاح صدقى (28 أكتوبر 2008)

شريط اسمه أورشليم لفريق اساف وسأحاول ان اتذكر باقى الشرائط وشكرا لتعبكم


----------



## cobcob (28 أكتوبر 2008)

صلاح صدقى قال:


> شريط اسمه أورشليم لفريق اساف وسأحاول ان اتذكر باقى الشرائط وشكرا لتعبكم





*للأسف دورت كتير ومش لاقية الشريط
لو عرفت اسماء ترانيم من الشريط 
يمكن أقدر ألاقيهم
معلش كان نفسى ألاقيه*​​


----------



## mero_engel (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*سلام ونعمه*
*كنت عايزه ترنيمه اسمهاجوعني ليك واشبعني بيك *
*هي قديمه بس للاسف مش عارفه هي لمين ولا من شريط ايه *
*تعباكوا معايا*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*​


----------



## cobcob (29 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *سلام ونعمه*
> *كنت عايزه ترنيمه اسمهاجوعني ليك واشبعني بيك *
> *هي قديمه بس للاسف مش عارفه هي لمين ولا من شريط ايه *
> *تعباكوا معايا*
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*​




*تدفعى كاااااااااااااام ؟؟

هارفعهالك بكرة الصبح 
بس شوفى انتى بقى 
مفيش حاجة ببلاش*​


----------



## oesi no (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*جوعنى ليك من شريط اعظم من منتصرين بهير ادوار *​


----------



## oesi no (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*ولينك الشريط كله *
*من هنا *​


----------



## cobcob (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*كده برضو يا جو
يعنى طيبتك دى هتخسرنى كده
يلا بقى خليها علينا

جوعنى ليك - من شريط (علمنى) - عماد خيرى​*


----------



## cobcob (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*جوعنى ليك - من شريط (كلى لك) - ايمن حنا*​


----------



## oesi no (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*يا جدعان قولنا محدش يعصبها *
*مؤذيين دايما كدة *​


----------



## mero_engel (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*اهلا مكنش العشم يا كوكوب يا ختي *
*ههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي ليكو اووي يا جماعه *
*ياجو وكوكوب *
*بجد مجهودكم جميل *
*ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*​


----------



## martin_samer (30 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا وربنا يعوضكم على الى انتم بتعملوه معانا


----------



## oesi no (30 أكتوبر 2008)

> شكرا وربنا يعوضكم على الى انتم بتعملوه معانا


*لا شكر على واجب  ... الرب يباركك*


----------



## فيولا نبيل (30 أكتوبر 2008)

صباح الخير جميعاً. دي اول مرة اشارك معاكم ونفسي في ترنيمة "نونو انا متشال في عيونه" كاملة لأن عندي الاولاد بيحبوها اوي. مرسي ليكم مقدماً.


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*اتفضلى يا فيولا ده اللينك بتاع نونو​*http://www.4shared.com/file/67771937/ff33c35e/nono.html


----------



## bassel28 (30 أكتوبر 2008)

اخوتى فى المسيح انا بادور على ترنيمة بظهورك يصبح صبح جديد من البوم ايمانى اكيد


----------



## oesi no (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*بظهورك يظهر صبح جميل  من شريط فى مدينه اسكندرية *​


----------



## oesi no (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*بظهورك يظهر صبح جديد  من شريط ايمانى اكيد*
*والعهدة على الراوى *
*الاولى رفعتها جينا جوجو *
*والثانيه رفعتها كوبكوب*​


----------



## minsandra (30 أكتوبر 2008)

يا شباب انا محتاج ترنيمه قلب الكنيسه الحانى بتاعت سيدنا البابا وترنيم ضياء صبرى pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## samobib (31 أكتوبر 2008)

mn fadloko 3ayez kol taranem koral david bta3 monika & gorge kirolos


----------



## mikoo (31 أكتوبر 2008)

انا كنت عايز تمجيد الانبا رويس علشان النهارده عيده فلو اي حد يقدر يجيبه يبقي شكرا ليه اوي


----------



## oesi no (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*مديح الانبا رويس*​


----------



## oesi no (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*شريط العدرا فريق ديفيد *

*شريك عيناى اليك فريق ديفيد*​


----------



## peter_2010 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

_*يا شباب انا محتاج ترنيمه قلب الكنيسه الحانى بتاعت سيدنا البابا وترنيم ضياء صبرى 
ياريت ياجماعةالشريط دة*_


----------



## cobcob (31 أكتوبر 2008)

peter_2010 قال:


> _*يا شباب انا محتاج ترنيمه قلب الكنيسه الحانى بتاعت سيدنا البابا وترنيم ضياء صبرى
> ياريت ياجماعةالشريط دة*_





*ترنيمة قلب الكنيسة الحانى مش متوفرة عندى ومش عارفاها

بالنسبة لترانيم ضياء صبرى يا ريت تحدد الترانيم أو الشرايط المطلوبة*​


----------



## patora magic (31 أكتوبر 2008)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii kteeeeeeeeeeeeer bgd rbna y3od t3b ma7btk


----------



## amirawadid (1 نوفمبر 2008)

انا اول مرة اطلب حاجة وكنت عايزة ترنيمة بتيجى فى اغابىبيشارك فيها سيدنا البابا اسمها يا الهى اعمق الحب هواك   وطلب تانى ملحمة حب للبابا للرائع رمزى بشارةعايزاها مترنمة


----------



## oesi no (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*يالهى اعمق الحب هواك فيديو*

منقووول ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 نوفمبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> قلب حنون من شريط معاك حياتى ​






*هوه ده نفس الموقع اللي كنت لاقيته

والترنيمه مش شغاله برضه

مرسي علي تعبك 

معلش تعبتك كتير*​


----------



## oesi no (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*جارى رفع الترنيمة من على جهازى الشخصى *
*سلام ونعمه*​


----------



## love1jesus (1 نوفمبر 2008)

love1jesus قال:


> ميرسي ليكي كتير اوي اوي اوي اوي اوي
> بجد ميرسي ليكي ومنتظر بقيت الشريط ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك




سلام ونعمه
ممكن باقي الشريط لو سمحتي
وربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك


----------



## love1jesus (1 نوفمبر 2008)

شريط متمسك بيك


----------



## oesi no (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*ترنيمة قلب حنون*​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (1 نوفمبر 2008)

http://www.orsozox.com/forums/redirector.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.4shared.com%2Fdir%2F4778653%2F6230139a%2F_sharing.html


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (1 نوفمبر 2008)

شريط متمسك بيك
منقول


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (1 نوفمبر 2008)

انا اسف غلط فى الروابط
الرابط  الصح 
 شريط متسك بيك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 نوفمبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> *ترنيمة قلب حنون*​





*مرسي حبيبي كتير علي تعبك

الحمد لله هي واشتغلت معايا

مرسي كنير وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## oesi no (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*ملحمة حب لقداسة البابا شنودة اوبريت جوة القلب يابابا شنودة *

*مش كامله مع الاسف*
*ولكنها راااااااااائعه*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (1 نوفمبر 2008)

هاى سلام ونعمة ارجو منكم ترانيم لقداسة البابا شنودة علىفكرة انا زعلان من المنتدى لان مش حد رد عليا فىالطلبات السابقة ارجو الرد( *اتمنى تكون بصوت قداسة البابا شنودة واشعارة* ) وشكر واتنمىالرد​


----------



## magda_hany2000 (1 نوفمبر 2008)

رابط شريط متمسك بيك غلط مش شغال
ياريت الصح


----------



## Bolbola142 (1 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام و نعمه لو سمحت عايزة ترنيمه البابا و الحراميه ويا بابا دست الشهوات تكون كامله بليز و ممكن ترنيمه لو يوم حسيت باني (بتيجي علي اغابي ) ويا ريت كمان ترنيمه ياخالق الكون (برضه علي اغابي ) ميرسيييييييييي


----------



## peter_2010 (1 نوفمبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> *ملحمة حب لقداسة البابا شنودة اوبريت جوة القلب يابابا شنودة *
> 
> *مش كامله مع الاسف*
> *ولكنها راااااااااائعه*​


_*جامدة جدااا
يا مشرف ياعسل
شكراا ليك 
ربنا يباركك
اذكرنى فى صلواتك
وياريت تجيبها كاملة*_


----------



## oesi no (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*البابا والحراميه *

*يابابا دست الشهوات *

*لو يوم حسيت بأنى *

*ياخالق الكون *

*سلام ونعمه *​


----------



## oesi no (1 نوفمبر 2008)

> _*جامدة جدااا
> يا مشرف ياعسل
> شكراا ليك
> ربنا يباركك
> ...



*انا كمان نفسى فيها كامله *
*لسه بدور وربنا يسهل ياريت لو اى حد عنده الاوبريت كامل يرفعه*​​​


----------



## Bolbola142 (1 نوفمبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> *البابا والحراميه *
> 
> *يابابا دست الشهوات *
> 
> ...



ميرسي خالص انت بجد مشرف عسل الرب يباركك


----------



## Aksios (2 نوفمبر 2008)

ياريت ترنيمة بالدموع يا رب كلمتك بصوت ساتر ميخائيل
و شكرا على تعبكم


----------



## cobcob (2 نوفمبر 2008)

++ربنا موجود++ قال:


> ياريت ترنيمة بالدموع يا رب كلمتك بصوت ساتر ميخائيل
> و شكرا على تعبكم






*الترنيمة موجودة عندى بثلاث تسجيلات مختلفة
ولكن ليس من ضمنهم ساتر ميخائيل
سأرفعهم كلهم فى اذا كنت تريدهم*​


----------



## minsandra (2 نوفمبر 2008)

ya cobcob ترنيمة قلب الكنيسه الحانى بتاعت سيدنا مش موجوده فى اى شريط عشان لسه جديده وهى بتتذاع على اغابى كتير وانتى اكيد هتعرفى تتصرفى وتجيبيها ..... ربنا يعوضك


----------



## cobcob (2 نوفمبر 2008)

minsandra قال:


> ya cobcob ترنيمة قلب الكنيسه الحانى بتاعت سيدنا مش موجوده فى اى شريط عشان لسه جديده وهى بتتذاع على اغابى كتير وانتى اكيد هتعرفى تتصرفى وتجيبيها ..... ربنا يعوضك




*ميرسى على الثقة الجامدة دى
احنا بندور على الترنيمة
وياريت بس تصبر علينا شوية كده
وباذن ربنا هانلاقيها *​


----------



## hangel999 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

*على فكره انا عندى ترانيم هايدى منتصر القديمه واخر شريط كمان بس للاسف مش عارف ارفعهام على المنتدى وكتير بعت للمنتدى بس للاسف بعتلى ابلوود للصور مش للترانيم *


----------



## Aksios (2 نوفمبر 2008)

cobcob قال:


> *الترنيمة موجودة عندى بثلاث تسجيلات مختلفة
> ولكن ليس من ضمنهم ساتر ميخائيل
> سأرفعهم كلهم فى اذا كنت تريدهم*​



اوك منتظرهم و شكرا على تعب محبتك


----------



## cobcob (2 نوفمبر 2008)

++ربنا موجود++ قال:


> ياريت ترنيمة بالدموع يا رب كلمتك بصوت ساتر ميخائيل
> و شكرا على تعبكم





*ترينمة (بالدموع يا رب كلمتك)
بصوت عادل ماهر
من شريط (مستنيك)
من شريط (اتبعنى)
رفعت كمان 3 باوربوينت لنفس الترنيمة*​


----------



## Aksios (2 نوفمبر 2008)

cobcob قال:


> *ترينمة (بالدموع يا رب كلمتك)
> بصوت عادل ماهر
> من شريط (مستنيك)
> من شريط (اتبعنى)
> رفعت كمان 3 باوربوينت لنفس الترنيمة*​



متشكر كتير على تعبيك
الرب يعوض تعبيك​


----------



## Aksios (3 نوفمبر 2008)

انا لقيت الترنيمة (بالدموع يا رب) بصوت ساتر ميخائيل
فى شريط اسمه بشوق و حنين
للى عاوز يحمل الشريط
الجزء الاول
http://www.4shared.com/file/29473517/3cf79...rified=c3271ec1
الجزء التانى
http://www.4shared.com/file/29473953/56ec6...rified=c3271ec1


و شكرا يا كوبكوب على تعبيك معايا​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*بليييييييييييييييييييييييز لو حد يعرف يجيبلى ترنيمة اسمها اغلى الناس هى تقريبا بتاعة ساتر ميخائيل هى كئييييييييييييييييييييييييييبة جدااا بليييييييييييييز حاولوا تلاقوها ربنا معاكوا​*


----------



## cross. (4 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جدااااااااااااااااا على تعبك محبتك


----------



## marzanje (5 نوفمبر 2008)

ياجماعة لو حد عنده صلوات الاجبية بصوت ابراهيم عياد او اى صلاة او قراءة الانجيل بصوته ياريت 
*رجاء محبة​*


----------



## ماركونبيل (5 نوفمبر 2008)

عايز شريط فاديا بزي لذكراك


----------



## oesi no (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*شريط فاديا لذكرك *
*اول الصفحة يمين *​


----------



## oesi no (5 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ اللى طالب الاجبيه  بصوت ابراهيم عياد انا بصراحة ملقتهاش 
بس جبتلك شويه شرايط لابراهيم عياد  واضح انك بتحبه 
شريط مختارات من الحان الكنيسة الفبطية​
​http://www.4shared.com/file/47658990/15097645/____.html​
​شريط اخرستوس انيستي​
​http://www.4shared.com/file/42817743/f6e18cf9/_-_.html​
​شريط ليل العشاء السري​
​http://www.4shared.com/file/45189095..._________.html​

​شريط اسبوع الالام ج1​
​http://www.4shared.com/file/42817734...f9d/__1-_.html​
​شريط اسبوع الالام ج2​
​http://www.4shared.com/file/42817724...edc/__2-_.html​
​شريط الجمعة العظيمة ج1​
​http://www.4shared.com/file/42817716...c33/__1-_.html​
​شريط الجمعة العظيمة ج2​
​http://www.4shared.com/file/42817759/f2f54a6/__2-_.html​

​شريط الجمعة العظيمة ج3​
​http://www.4shared.com/file/42817752...d2e/__3-_.html​
​


----------



## Emad Louiz (6 نوفمبر 2008)

من فضلكم عايز شريط تيري خلف الضباب


----------



## oesi no (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*شريط خلف الضباب تيرى بلانت *​


----------



## abraampr (6 نوفمبر 2008)

ممكن لو سمحت الترنيمة الى تقالت فى اجتماع قداسة البابا (ملحمة حب للبابا شنودة) للشاعر رمزى بشارة


----------



## sosana (6 نوفمبر 2008)

انا عايزة بلييز شريط للبابا مواجع
وشريط اد ايه البابا طيب


----------



## oesi no (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*ملحمة حب لقداسة البابا شنودة اوبريت جوة القلب يابابا شنودة *

*مش كامله مع الاسف*
*ولكنها راااااااااائعه*​


----------



## oesi no (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*اد ايه البابا طيب *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*اوك بلاش اغلى الناس ممكن حد يجيبلى شوية موسيقى ترانيم هادية معلش هتبعكم معايا ربنا يعوض تعبكم ​*


----------



## voraa (8 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة ...... شكراً على تعبكم في تقديم هذه الخدمة وربنا يعوضكم
ممكن ترنيمة قصة الخلاص اللي بتيجي على قناة أغابي ومكتوبه في سايت الانبا تكلا لكن كتابة بس مش صوت في السايت انا عاوزها صوت أو فيديو اي حاجه لو ممكن
شكراً وربنا معاكم


----------



## ملاكي (8 نوفمبر 2008)

مرحبا اعزائي طلبي اتمنى ان يكون بسيطا عليكم  اطلب جميع البومات فريق الحياة الافظل وسأكون جدا شاكرة لكم سواء اعطيتموني طلبي او لا​


----------



## cobcob (8 نوفمبر 2008)

ملاكي قال:


> مرحبا اعزائي طلبي اتمنى ان يكون بسيطا عليكم  اطلب جميع البومات فريق الحياة الافظل وسأكون جدا شاكرة لكم سواء اعطيتموني طلبي او لا​




*دى كل شرايط الحياة الافضل الموجودة

فى موضوع واحد مثبت على منتدانا​*


----------



## love1jesus (8 نوفمبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> انا اسف غلط فى الروابط
> الرابط  الصح
> شريط متسك بيك



شكرا اخي بس مفيش شريط ترانيم جوا  لا يوجد ترانيم


----------



## love1jesus (8 نوفمبر 2008)

ارجو من cobcob  تكملت باقي الشريط

ربنا يعوضكم تعب محبتكم​


----------



## cobcob (8 نوفمبر 2008)

​


love1jesus قال:


> ارجو من cobcob  تكملت باقي الشريط
> 
> ربنا يعوضكم تعب محبتكم​




*شريط متمسك بيك
موجود منه عندى 6 ترانيم
ثبتنى تانى
صفى قلبك
كن أمينا
لو تركونى كل الناس
متمسك بيك
وسط الريح
ايه الترنيمة المطلوبة ؟؟؟​*


----------



## عادل ابن الفادى (8 نوفمبر 2008)

من فضلكم عاوز شريط فاديا بزى الجديد واسمة للعالم جيت


----------



## girgis (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*سلام ونعمة عايز ترنيمة غربتنا يارب طالت سواء كانت للمرنم نجيب لبيب او المرنم منير حبيب ده لو وجدت اوديو   ولو وجدت كليب شغال ماشى وعلى فكرة الترنيمة دى موجودة فى شريط نجيب لبيب رقم 23 بس للاسف انا مش لاقى الشريط نهائيا  وشفتها بتترنم من المرنم منير حبيب على سات سفن فى حفلة كان يشركهو فى الحفل الرنم زياد شحاته  فا اى كان اوديو فيديو  حفلة المهم عايزة ممكن وربنا يبركك كتير 
*


----------



## jehan (10 نوفمبر 2008)

ارجوكوا محتاجة قوى قوى ترنيمة قديمة اسمها طول ماانت ماسكنى بيمينك مش مشكلة اللحن انا عايزة الكلمات فقط
 واسفة كمان لتعبكوا محتاجة ترنيمة بتيجى على اغابى لسيدنا البابا اسمها ياشمامسة هاتوا البخور


----------



## نرمين راجى (10 نوفمبر 2008)

مساء الخير 
انا عايزه الشريط مابتنساش كامل
معلشى هتعبكم معايا
شكرررررررررررا


----------



## oesi no (10 نوفمبر 2008)

> من فضلكم عاوز شريط فاديا بزى الجديد واسمة للعالم جيت


*منتج الشريط رافض وضعه على المنتديات *
*سلام ونعمه*​


----------



## oesi no (10 نوفمبر 2008)

> *سلام ونعمة عايز ترنيمة غربتنا يارب طالت سواء كانت للمرنم نجيب لبيب او المرنم منير حبيب ده لو وجدت اوديو ولو وجدت كليب شغال ماشى وعلى فكرة الترنيمة دى موجودة فى شريط نجيب لبيب رقم 23 بس للاسف انا مش لاقى الشريط نهائيا وشفتها بتترنم من المرنم منير حبيب على سات سفن فى حفلة كان يشركهو فى الحفل الرنم زياد شحاته فا اى كان اوديو فيديو حفلة المهم عايزة ممكن وربنا يبركك كتير *



*الترنيمة للمرنم نجيب لبيب *
*سلام ونعمه *​​​


----------



## oesi no (10 نوفمبر 2008)

> ارجوكوا محتاجة قوى قوى ترنيمة قديمة اسمها طول ماانت ماسكنى بيمينك مش مشكلة اللحن انا عايزة الكلمات فقط
> واسفة كمان لتعبكوا محتاجة ترنيمة بتيجى على اغابى لسيدنا البابا اسمها ياشمامسة هاتوا البخور


*طول ما انت ماسكنى بيمينك باور بوينت *

*لم احصل على الترنيمة التانيه بعد *
*اول ما الاقيها هحطها علطول*​


----------



## oesi no (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*شريط مبتنساش*
*منقووووووووووووووول *​


----------



## jehan (11 نوفمبر 2008)

متشكرة جدااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااا 
ربنا يعوض تعبك         وربنا معاك دائماً


----------



## mero_engel (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*سوري يا  جماعه دايما تعباكوا معايا *
*كنت عايزه ترنيمه بس مش فاكره اسمها ولا من شريط ايه ههههه*
*كلماتها *
*ايوه بحبه واقولها بفخر ......وهفضل اقولها لاخر الدهر*​


----------



## noranor12 (11 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة لو سمحت انا عايزة شريط ترانيم خلينى حبيب


----------



## cross. (12 نوفمبر 2008)

لو سمحتوا  انا سمعت شريط كان به الترانيمة ده<لا لم ارى حبنا اعظم واقوى من حبك فوق الصليب ياسيدى اخترته طوعا وهوعقاب عادلا لاثما متمرددا>لو ممكن اللينك للشريط وربنا يباركم


----------



## oesi no (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*خلتنى حبيب رومانى رؤوف*​


----------



## oesi no (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*شريط لغيرك ما بقى راح اغنى 

انت كل مبتغاى 

**خبرنى *

*قد كان قلبى *

*لا لن ارى *

*لولاك*

*مصلوب *

*من انا *

*وسط التجارب *

*وقف طول بالك*

*يارب *​


----------



## girgis (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*بجد انا عاجز عن الشكر يا oesi_no لانك لبتلى طالب لى ثلاث سنوات ابحث عنه وهو الترنيمة دى 

لابنا يبركك كتير اوى اوى  ولى طلب لو عرفت تجبلى باقى الشريط وعلى فكرة ده الشريط الوحيد الذى لم يطرح على جميع الويبات  للمرنم نجيب لبيب وهتلاقيه فيه كمان ترنيمة يانبع المحبة الللى قلتلها بعد ماقلها هو ماجدة الرومى  ورقم الالبوم ده 23  واكون شاكر لو جبتلى باقى ترانيموا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
*


----------



## oesi no (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*



بجد انا عاجز عن الشكر يا oesi_no لانك لبتلى طالب لى ثلاث سنوات ابحث عنه وهو الترنيمة دى 

لابنا يبركك كتير اوى اوى ولى طلب لو عرفت تجبلى باقى الشريط وعلى فكرة ده الشريط الوحيد الذى لم يطرح على جميع الويبات للمرنم نجيب لبيب وهتلاقيه فيه كمان ترنيمة يانبع المحبة الللى قلتلها بعد ماقلها هو ماجدة الرومى ورقم الالبوم ده 23 واكون شاكر لو جبتلى باقى ترانيموا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك

أنقر للتوسيع...

انا مسجلها من فيديو حبيبى 
بأذن ربنا احاول اجيب الشريط 
صليلى​​​*​


----------



## girgis (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*امين  oesi_no    يسوع يكون معاك يحفظ ويرعاك ويعطيك بحسب عنه فى المجد ربنا يبركك كتير

اخوك girgis
*


----------



## cobcob (12 نوفمبر 2008)

cross. قال:


> لو سمحتوا  انا سمعت شريط كان به الترانيمة ده<لا لم ارى حبنا اعظم واقوى من حبك فوق الصليب ياسيدى اخترته طوعا وهوعقاب عادلا لاثما متمرددا>لو ممكن اللينك للشريط وربنا يباركم




*الترنيمة موجودة فى شريط تانى كمان 
غير اللى oesi-no رفعه اسمه 
(بشاير فرح) - فريق الحياة الافضل​​*


----------



## oesi no (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*ايوة بحبه واقولها بفخر ابونا موسى *​


----------



## مريون (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*لو سمحتوا ممكن ترنيمة ( م ر ي م  مريم اسمك غالي عليا )*


----------



## cobcob (13 نوفمبر 2008)

مريون قال:


> *لو سمحتوا ممكن ترنيمة ( م ر ي م  مريم اسمك غالي عليا )*





*ترنيمة  ( م ر ي م  مريم اسمك غالي عليا ) - بولس ملاك​*


----------



## girgis (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*cobcob ده موقع الشريط اللى فى ترنيمة لا لان ارى حبا لمرنم ايمن كفرونى واسم الالبوم لغير ماراح ابقا اغنى  وده اللينك بتاع الشريط 

http://www.tarateel.net/hymns/ayman.htm
*


----------



## jacoob (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*سلام المسيح
 أنا نفسي في شريط ساتر ميخائيل  ( لو تعود ) 
  ســــــــــــــــلام*


----------



## jacoob (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*أية دة دي المشاركات من زمان قوي هو أنا نت فين*


----------



## jacoob (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*هو أنا لوعايز أحمل ترنيمة يبقي أزاي*


----------



## jacoob (13 نوفمبر 2008)

فين شريط لو تعود


----------



## jacoob (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*هو مفيش حد موجود ولا أية *


----------



## jacoob (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*سؤال لمشرفين المنتدي ممكن آخد الترانيم attached  وأرفقها مع الرد ولا لا وياريت حد يعرفني علشان عندي ترانييم كتيرة نفسي أبعتها    ســــــــــــــــــلام*


----------



## oesi no (13 نوفمبر 2008)

> *سلام المسيح
> أنا نفسي في شريط ساتر ميخائيل ( لو تعود )
> ســــــــــــــــلام*



*



أية دة دي المشاركات من زمان قوي هو أنا نت فين


أنقر للتوسيع...






هو أنا لوعايز أحمل ترنيمة يبقي أزاي


أنقر للتوسيع...





فين شريط لو تعود


أنقر للتوسيع...






هو مفيش حد موجود ولا أية 


أنقر للتوسيع...





سؤال لمشرفين المنتدي ممكن آخد الترانيم attached وأرفقها مع الرد ولا لا وياريت حد يعرفني علشان عندي ترانييم كتيرة نفسي أبعتها ســــــــــــــــــلام
 


أنقر للتوسيع...


وعجبى 


*


----------



## jounir (13 نوفمبر 2008)

ارجو ترنيمة لاارفع عينى على قناة اغابى وشكرا


----------



## peter_2010 (13 نوفمبر 2008)

_*ياريت شريط لو تعود 
انا عتدى الشريط
بس  مش عارف احطة ازاى على المنتدى*_


----------



## صلاح صدقى (13 نوفمبر 2008)

نفسى فى اى شريط لفريق اساف وشكرا


----------



## cobcob (14 نوفمبر 2008)

peter_2010 قال:


> _*ياريت شريط لو تعود
> انا عتدى الشريط
> بس  مش عارف احطة ازاى على المنتدى*_





*فى موضوع مثبت فى قسم التررانيم
بيوضح كيفية رفع الملفات
شكرا على تعاونك*​


----------



## Emad Louiz (14 نوفمبر 2008)

هاي
انا عندي طلب من فضلكم في ترنيمه اطفال اسمها دو دوقوا اجراس العيد هي ترنيمه لمرنمه سوريه او لبنانيه اللهجه يعني مش مصريه هي عباره عن السلم الموسيقي
دو........دقوا اجراس العيد
ري.............................
مي........................انا مش فاكرها كلها فلو حد يعرف يجيبهالي هكون شاكر جدا 
اشكر كل واحد هيتعب ويدور والرب يبارككم


----------



## Emad Louiz (14 نوفمبر 2008)

هاي
انا عندي طلب من فضلكم في ترنيمه اطفال اسمها دو دوقوا اجراس العيد هي ترنيمه لمرنمه سوريه او لبنانيه اللهجه يعني مش مصريه هي عباره عن السلم الموسيقي
دو........دقوا اجراس العيد
ري.............................
مي........................انا مش فاكرها كلها فلو حد يعرف يجيبهالي هكون شاكر جدا 
اشكر كل واحد هيتعب ويدور والرب يبارككم


----------



## minooooo2009 (14 نوفمبر 2008)

ممكن لوسمحت عايز الالبوم الجديد لفريق الجميل اوى " الخبر السار "  كامل لوسمحت


----------



## الساحر الفرعونى (14 نوفمبر 2008)

انا عندى جزء من ترنيمة عن البابا كيرلس فهل ممكن حد يبعتهالى كاملة :
انا رفعت هذا الجزء على Zshare .

من هنا : http://www.zshare.net/audio/513338840ad0fae1/


----------



## الساحر الفرعونى (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*هل من مساعدة​*


----------



## cobcob (14 نوفمبر 2008)

minooooo2009 قال:


> ممكن لوسمحت عايز الالبوم الجديد لفريق الجميل اوى " الخبر السار "  كامل لوسمحت





*الالبومات المتوفرة لفريق الخبر السار
غيرت حياتى
ما أحلى حضورك
ايه اسم الالبوم المطلوب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## sassooo (15 نوفمبر 2008)

مجموعة الترانيم ممتازة ربنا يستخدمكوا لخدمة فعالة ومثمرة ولكني أحتاج لترنيمة تصلح لعيد الطفولة شكراً


----------



## صموئيل حنا (15 نوفمبر 2008)

ترنيمة حلوه قوي


----------



## الساحر الفرعونى (15 نوفمبر 2008)

الساحر الفرعونى قال:


> انا عندى جزء من ترنيمة عن البابا كيرلس فهل ممكن حد يبعتهالى كاملة :
> انا رفعت هذا الجزء على zshare .
> 
> من هنا : http://www.zshare.net/audio/513338840ad0fae1/




*ممكن حد يساعدنى*​


----------



## توماس نبيل (15 نوفمبر 2008)

انا كنت عايز ترنيمه انا السامريه


----------



## minsandra (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*ya cobcob pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
ترنيمة قلب الكنيسه الحانى بس تسجيل حلو pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 
واوبريت مسيحنا فوق الزمان بتاع شباب الانبا رويس معلش انا عارف انى متقل عليكى
rabena y3awadek*


----------



## oesi no (15 نوفمبر 2008)

قلب الكنيسة الحانى هتلاقيها فى الموضوع ده 
ترانيم ctv​


----------



## oesi no (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*



انا عندى جزء من ترنيمة عن البابا كيرلس فهل ممكن حد يبعتهالى كاملة :
انا رفعت هذا الجزء على zshare .

أنقر للتوسيع...

دة جزء من ترنيمة اب حنون للشماس بولس ملاك 
من شريط اب حنون 
لتحميل الشريط اضغط هنا ​*​


----------



## oesi no (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*ترنيمة انا السامرية *​


----------



## rago_amor (15 نوفمبر 2008)

ممكن ترنيمة "إسمع صراخي يا سيدي" إللي هي "صلاة يونان" للبيتر لايف,,بس تكون بتاعت ctv بس مش لاقيها هناك,,و مش عارف مين المرنم,,شكراً


----------



## minsandra (16 نوفمبر 2008)

merci ya gameel enta fe3lan moshref 3asallllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Gougie (16 نوفمبر 2008)

ممكن ترنيمة "يا إلهي" اللي بتيجي على aghaby


----------



## cobcob (16 نوفمبر 2008)

rago_amor قال:


> ممكن ترنيمة "إسمع صراخي يا سيدي" إللي هي "صلاة يونان" للبيتر لايف,,بس تكون بتاعت ctv بس مش لاقيها هناك,,و مش عارف مين المرنم,,شكراً




*هو بصراحة انا مش فاهمة قصدك
انت عاوز الترنيمة بتاعت بيترلايف ولا ctv
عموما الترنيمة موجود عندى فى اكتر من ألبوم

1- ترنيمة اسمع صراخى يا سيدى (ها قد أعيت في نفسى)
من ألبوم (بشاير فرح) - الحياة الافضل ​*بصوت منال سمير


----------



## rago_amor (16 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جدا لمحبتكم,,لكن أنا كنت عايذها بتاعيت ctv ,, شكرا


----------



## cobcob (16 نوفمبر 2008)

rago_amor قال:


> شكرا جدا لمحبتكم,,لكن أنا كنت عايذها بتاعيت ctv ,, شكرا




*اسمع صراخى يا سيدى
من ألبوم (لمسنى وقوانى)
واحتمال تكون هى دى اللى بتيجى على ctv


اسمع صراخى يا سيدى
شباب الانبا رويس 

اسمع صراخى يا سيدى ​من شريط (دقة قلبك)​*


----------



## totty (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*ازيك يا كوب كوب يا حبيبتى

وازيك يا جورج

اى حد يرد عليا فيكوا بقى

كنت عايزه ترانيم عن الكريسماس

نفسى تكون ترانيم جديده وياريييت مصرى مش لبنانى وكده يعنى

وميرسى بجد لتعبكم ده

ربنا يعوووضكم*​


----------



## Gougie (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*ممكن ترنيمة "عجيب يا رب" اللي بتيجي على aghaby بتاعت فريق شباب الأنبا رويس*


----------



## cobcob (17 نوفمبر 2008)

totty قال:


> *ازيك يا كوب كوب يا حبيبتى
> 
> وازيك يا جورج
> 
> ...




*حاااااااااااااضر
جارى الرفع
لحد ما نرفع مجموعة جديدة
ممكن تشوفى البوك ميلا يسوع فى قلبى
فى موضوع
ترانيم فريق الحياة الافضل*​


----------



## نرمين راجى (17 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسى ليك قووووووووووى ومعلشى تعبتك معايا واسفه على تاخير ردى 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا كتير


----------



## نرمين راجى (17 نوفمبر 2008)

انا حملت شريط مابتنساش  وطلع مش هو وكمان كل اللى فالشريط ترنيمه واحده ومش بتاعت الشريط اسفه لو كنت تعبتك 
ربنا يعوض تعوضك


----------



## Aksios (17 نوفمبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> *ملحمة حب لقداسة البابا شنودة اوبريت جوة القلب يابابا شنودة *​
> 
> *مش كامله مع الاسف*
> 
> *ولكنها راااااااااائعه*​




كاملة هنا

:download:

ترنيمة جوه القلب يابابا شنوده كاملة - فيديو​


----------



## oesi no (17 نوفمبر 2008)

> كاملة هنا
> 
> :download:
> 
> ترنيمة جوه القلب يابابا شنوده كاملة - فيديو


ممكن اعرف كام دقيقة ؟؟


----------



## Aksios (18 نوفمبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> ممكن اعرف كام دقيقة ؟؟


 
14 دقيقة​


----------



## love1jesus (18 نوفمبر 2008)

cobcob قال:


> ​
> 
> *شريط متمسك بيك
> موجود منه عندى 6 ترانيم
> ...



سلام ونعمه

انا عاندي

ثبتنى تانى

لو تركونى كل الناس

متمسك بيك

صفى قلبك

فاضل بت لشريط لو فيها مدايقه معلش


----------



## cobcob (18 نوفمبر 2008)

jacoob قال:


> *سلام المسيح
> أنا نفسي في شريط ساتر ميخائيل  ( لو تعود )
> ســــــــــــــــلام*





*شريط (لو تعود)
ساتر ميخائيل وأميرة فارس​*


----------



## love1jesus (18 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمه

شريط  الكنز الاعظم 

في 3 روابط مشغالين
ارجو اعاده رفعها

لما دعاني

http://www.4shared.com/file/61218817/d92d548/__online.html

يا ابو قلب طيب

http://www.4shared.com/file/61228718/d1d1f534/___.html

هالاقيك.

http://www.4shared.com/file/61227179/ac620ec0/_online.html

معلش هتعبك معايا 
اذكريني في صلوواتك


----------



## cobcob (18 نوفمبر 2008)

love1jesus قال:


> سلام ونعمه
> 
> شريط  الكنز الاعظم
> 
> ...




*لما دعانى 

يا أبو قلب طيب 

هالاقيك​*


----------



## noranor12 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

انا عايزة ترنيمة لهايدى منتصر اسمها  الحب الابدى من شريط خلينى اعيشلك


----------



## cobcob (18 نوفمبر 2008)

noranor12 قال:


> انا عايزة ترنيمة لهايدى منتصر اسمها  الحب الابدى من شريط خلينى اعيشلك




*خلينى أعيشلك - هايدى منتصر​*


----------



## Bolbola142 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام و نعمه كنت عايزة ترنيمه اسمها مالي غيرك انا الصراحه معرفش مين اللي بيرنمها بس هي اولها كده "مالي غيرك ألجأ ليه ربي و انا تعبان " بليز حد يجيبهالي


----------



## love1jesus (18 نوفمبر 2008)

cobcob قال:


> *لما دعانى
> 
> يا أبو قلب طيب
> 
> هالاقيك​*



سلام ونعمه ايوا يا تاسوني اللينكات شغاله بس لما اجي
ادوس دونلود ويعد العداد
واجي ادوس علي كليك هير علشان احمل
بتظهر
The file link that you requested is not valid. 

ودي بقيت مشكله التحميل في الفور شير

معلش ممكن اعاده رفعهم
وحضرتك هتلاحظي ان عدد التحميل بتاع الترانيم دي واقف
ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك


----------



## aleshath (18 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام و نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح مع جميعكم امين

عايز طلب محبة لو تكرمتم

عايز ترانيم شريط ابونا يسطس (الفيلسوف الصامت) بس صوتى وليس موسيقى الترانيم

والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم

اخوكم/اليشع


----------



## cobcob (18 نوفمبر 2008)

aleshath قال:


> سلام و نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح مع جميعكم امين
> 
> عايز طلب محبة لو تكرمتم
> 
> ...





*ترانيم وموسيقى
فيلم الراهب الصامت
ابونا يسطس الانطونى

http://www.4shared.com/dir/2887223/62cd2de9/___.html*​


----------



## aleshath (19 نوفمبر 2008)

cobcob قال:


> *ترانيم وموسيقى
> فيلم الراهب الصامت
> ابونا يسطس الانطونى
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/2887223/62cd2de9/___.html*​



شكراااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا لتعب محبتكم وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم الكبيرة

بس دة موسيقى ترانيم الفلم

انا تعبتكم معاى بس ياريت الترانيم الصوتية للشريط وليس الموسيقى بتاعة الشريط

وربنا يعوض تعبكم


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2008)

> شكراااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا لتعب محبتكم وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم الكبيرة
> 
> بس دة موسيقى ترانيم الفلم
> 
> ...


هل تقصد فيه شريط نزل ترانيم بس يعنى اسمه الفيلسوف الصامت 
تصلى اول مرة اسمع الاسم
عموما هبص بصة كدة وارجع اقولك لاقيت ايه


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2008)

> شكراااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا لتعب محبتكم وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم الكبيرة
> 
> بس دة موسيقى ترانيم الفلم
> 
> ...


هل تقصد فيه شريط نزل ترانيم بس يعنى اسمه الفيلسوف الصامت 
تصلى اول مرة اسمع الاسم
عموما هبص بصة كدة وارجع اقولك لاقيت ايه


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2008)

فعلا فيه شريط للشماس هانى غالى  اسمه الفيلسوف الصامت عن ابونا يسطس الانطونى 
انتاج سنه 1996
هحاول ادور عليه رغم صعوبة دة بس ربنا يدبر ​


----------



## noranor12 (19 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااا جداااااااااااا وشكراااااااااا على تعبكم


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*ترنيمة "ما لى غيرك ألجأ ليه"

**http://www.4shared.com/file/46405642.../__online.html*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (19 نوفمبر 2008)

معلش هتقل عليكم عاوزة شريط ترانيم فاديه بزى بتاع ليك يارب راجعين اختى بتزن عليا نفسها فى الشريط دة من مدة وانا مشعارفه دورت عليها فى النت ملاقتهوش انا سماع من غير تحميل او اللينك بايظ ربنا يخليكم​


----------



## مينا+لكم (19 نوفمبر 2008)

الشريط موجود عندى انا هارفعة ويكون موجود على الموقع 

طلب لو ممكن 
تبعتيلى الايميل عشان اديكى موقع رفع الشريط لو مش ممكن يبفى هتلقى الشريط على الموقع


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*فاديا بزى ليك يارب راجعين *​


----------



## johnyaro (19 نوفمبر 2008)

يا جماعة انا دخت من كترة الصفحات 
في حد عندو ملف في مجموعة نغمات ترانيم mp3 يرفعوا ويريحنا ؟؟؟؟


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 نوفمبر 2008)

michael قال:


> هنا توضع طلبات الترانيم
> يمنع وضع  مواضيع خاصة بطلبات الترانيم
> سلام ونعمه ​



طلب ترنيمة معاك هاعيش من شريط هربت بعيد


----------



## cobcob (19 نوفمبر 2008)

jesus156 قال:


> طلب ترنيمة معاك هاعيش من شريط هربت بعيد





*شريط هربت بعيد*​


----------



## cobcob (19 نوفمبر 2008)

johnyaro قال:


> يا جماعة انا دخت من كترة الصفحات
> في حد عندو ملف في مجموعة نغمات ترانيم mp3 يرفعوا ويريحنا ؟؟؟؟




*وانت تتعب نفسك فى الصفحات الكتير ليه
اعمل بحث ولو مالقتش اللى انت عاوزو
اكتب طلب فى الموضوع ده
ولو موجود عندنا مش هانتأخر باذن ربنا

دى مجموعة موسيقى ترانيم mp3
للملحن عمانوئيل سعد

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=65031&highlight=%E3%E6%D3%ED%DE%EC+mp3


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64467​​*


----------



## Bolbola142 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> *ترنيمة "ما لى غيرك ألجأ ليه"
> 
> **http://www.4shared.com/file/46405642.../__online.html*



thank u very much god bless you


----------



## jacoob (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*ممكن شريط مزاميرو لفريق التسبيح ياريت محتاجة أقوي*

*شريط مزاميرو للأطفال محتاج الترانييم ضروري ياريت أي حد عندة يتعب ويبعتهالنا وبجد يبقي متشكر خالص *


----------



## cobcob (20 نوفمبر 2008)

jacoob قال:


> *ممكن شريط مزاميرو لفريق التسبيح ياريت محتاجة أقوي*
> 
> *شريط مزاميرو للأطفال محتاج الترانييم ضروري ياريت أي حد عندة يتعب ويبعتهالنا وبجد يبقي متشكر خالص *



*ممكن ماتكتبش الطلب أكتر من مرة 

شريط مزاميرو​*
*شريط مزاميرو 2​*


----------



## jacoob (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*شـــــــكراً شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا خالـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــص*


----------



## jacoob (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*بس هو شريط واحد بس*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 نوفمبر 2008)

cobcob قال:


> *شريط هربت بعيد*​



معلش انا عايزة كلمات الترنيمة بتاعت معاك هاعيش


----------



## hany6545 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط فرسان الصعيد للشمتس جرجس فلتاؤوس*

شريط فرسان الصعيد للشمتس جرجس فلتاؤوس لو سمحت رجاء محبة انا محتاج الشريط ده ضروري 
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## homa (20 نوفمبر 2008)

انا كنت عيز ترنيمه اسمها رومادي للحياه الافضل


----------



## homa (20 نوفمبر 2008)

او الشريط كله و كنت عايز ترانيم فريق للرب نرنم او ترنيمة من جوف الهاويه صرخ وبالمراحم سمعت الصوت 

 شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## cobcob (20 نوفمبر 2008)

homa قال:


> او الشريط كله و كنت عايز ترانيم فريق للرب نرنم او ترنيمة من جوف الهاويه صرخ وبالمراحم سمعت الصوت
> 
> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا



*
شريط رمادى - فريق الحياة الافضل  - شباب

ترنيمة (اسمع صراخى يا سيدى) - شريط بشاير فرح - فريق الحياة الافضل​*​


----------



## Hallelujah (20 نوفمبر 2008)

ابحث عن ترنيمة 

من دون شرط - بولا حتي 

من فضللللللللللكم​


----------



## homa (20 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمه انا كنت عايز  ترنيمة انا ماستاهلش وترانيم شريط رومادي للحياه الافضل وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
علي تعبكم


----------



## homa (20 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## homa (20 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
يا cobcob


----------



## Emad Louiz (21 نوفمبر 2008)

اللي عنده شرايط لتيري غير خلف الضباب ولحظة حب ياريت يبعتهالي والف شكر


----------



## Emad Louiz (21 نوفمبر 2008)

لو حد عنده شرايط لتيري غير خلف الضباب ولحظة حب شكرا لتعبكم


----------



## oesi no (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*مفيش غير الشريطين دول على النت اخى الحبيب *
*فى انتظار جديد طلباتكم *

*سلام ونعمه *​


----------



## menaashraf2009 (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*ارجو ترنيمة البابا و الحرامية​*


----------



## oesi no (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*ترنيمة البابا والحرامية *​


----------



## altoba (21 نوفمبر 2008)

اريد كلمات ترنيمة " يا ملاكى الحارس يا حبيبى"
ضروررىىىىىىى خالص
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## soso968 (21 نوفمبر 2008)

من فضلكم محتاجه ترانيم للعزاء للاربعين و السنويه للمتوفي


----------



## Hallelujah (21 نوفمبر 2008)

AmnayAmazigh قال:


> ابحث عن ترنيمة
> 
> من دون شرط - بولا حتي
> 
> من فضللللللللللكم​



:Love_Letter_Send::Love_Letter_Send::Love_Letter_Send:​


----------



## homa (21 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام 
 كنت عايز ترنيمه اسمها ان ماستاهلش 

     شكرااااااااااااااااااااا علي محبتكم


----------



## homa (22 نوفمبر 2008)

سلالالالالالالالالالام 

كنت عايز ترنيمه( انا ماستاهلش) و (اسمع صراخى ياسيدى ) اللى بتيجي على  
aghaby tv

                       وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااا يا احلي منتدي


----------



## homa (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*سلالالالالالالام
كنت عايز ترنيمه اسمع صراخي يا سيدي اللي بتيجي عليقناة aghaby*


----------



## homa (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*وترنيمة انا ماستاهلش*


----------



## homa (22 نوفمبر 2008)

:smi420:
*شكرااااااااااااااا علي تعبكم*


----------



## hany6545 (22 نوفمبر 2008)

شريط فرسان الصعيد للشماس جرجس فلتاؤوس لو سمحت رجاء محبة انا محتاج الشريط ده ضروري
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## cobcob (22 نوفمبر 2008)

homa قال:


> *وترنيمة انا ماستاهلش*





*ترنيمة "انا ماستهلش" *​


----------



## Gougie (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*بليز عايزة ترنيمة "يا إلهي لي اشتهاء ان اراك" اللي بتيجي على قناة اغابي*


----------



## Hallelujah (22 نوفمبر 2008)

ابحث عن ترنيمة 

من دون شرط - بولا حتي 

من فضللللللللللكم​


----------



## cobcob (22 نوفمبر 2008)

homa قال:


> *سلالالالالالالام
> كنت عايز ترنيمه اسمع صراخي يا سيدي اللي بتيجي عليقناة aghaby*




http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1021829&postcount=2704

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1022741&postcount=2706


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (22 نوفمبر 2008)

هاى كوبكوب
ده اول طلب ليه هنا عاوز ترنيمه حبيب الملايين فيديو كليب ياه لو تقدرى تجبيها فيديو كليب مش ترنيمه
وشكراا ليكى


----------



## homa (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
 يا cobcob

 وشكراااااااااااا يا احلي منتدي شكراااااااااااااااا*


----------



## altoba (22 نوفمبر 2008)

altoba قال:


> اريد ترنيمة " يا ملاكى الحارس يا حبيبى"
> ضروررىىىىىىى خالص
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


.


----------



## cobcob (22 نوفمبر 2008)

altoba قال:


> .




*الترنيمة اللى أعرفها
ملاكى الحارس هو حارسنى​​*


----------



## Hallelujah (22 نوفمبر 2008)

ابحث عن ترنيمة 

من دون شرط - بولا حتي 

من فضللللللللللكم​


----------



## oesi no (23 نوفمبر 2008)

> ابحث عن ترنيمة
> 
> من دون شرط - بولا حتي
> 
> من فضللللللللللكم​


*بحثت عنها من اول مرة ولم اجدها *
*سأحاول مرة اخرى *
*سلام ونعمه*​


----------



## taza (23 نوفمبر 2008)

ياريت ياجماعه تسعدونى أنا نفسى فى ترنيمه ياعدرا ياأمى لهايدى منتصر والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## soso968 (23 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام رب المجد معاكم جميعا 

لو سمحتو محتاجه ترنيمة اسمها من صرخة جوه صدري لوضعها في شريط للعزاء 

شكرا ارجو ارسال اللنيك علي الاميل 

شكرا للتعب


----------



## peter_2010 (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا عندى ترنيمة يا عدرا يا امى
اللى عاوزها الايميل بتاعى علشان مبعرفش احطها على المنتدى
 على الياهو*


----------



## cobcob (23 نوفمبر 2008)

taza قال:


> ياريت ياجماعه تسعدونى أنا نفسى فى ترنيمه ياعدرا ياأمى لهايدى منتصر والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم




*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=685595&postcount=3*​


----------



## مينا+لكم (23 نوفمبر 2008)

محتاج ترنيمة انا عايزك انتا ياصاحب القوات


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (23 نوفمبر 2008)

كوب كوب كده تخدذلينى فى اول طلب فى طلبات الترانيم
انا عارف ان الفيديو كليب مش من اختصاصك بس انا عاوز ترنيمه حبيب الملايين فيديو كليب هيه بتعرض على قناه اغابى


----------



## مينا+لكم (23 نوفمبر 2008)

محتاج ترنيمة انا عايزك انتا يا صاحب القوات بس تكون صوتية


----------



## cobcob (23 نوفمبر 2008)

MovieMaker قال:


> كوب كوب كده تخدذلينى فى اول طلب فى طلبات الترانيم
> انا عارف ان الفيديو كليب مش من اختصاصك بس انا عاوز ترنيمه حبيب الملايين فيديو كليب هيه بتعرض على قناه اغابى




*صدقنى مش مسلة خذلتك
بس انا اصلا مش عندى أغابى فى البيت
ولا بجيبها على النت
انا لقيت الترنيمة نوجودة عندنا بس اوديو بس
فى الموضوع بتاع ctv بتاع oesi_no
ودورت على الفيديو ومالقيتوش خالص​*


----------



## cobcob (23 نوفمبر 2008)

مينا+لكم قال:


> محتاج ترنيمة انا عايزك انتا يا صاحب القوات بس تكون صوتية




*ترنيمة "انا عايزك انت يا صاحب القوات" - عزت عزمى*​


----------



## homa (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*سلام  
كنت عايز اسال هل البابا قال ان الانباميخائيل كان معاه في غرفة العمليات ولم يستطيع الاطباء اخراجه*


----------



## homa (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*وشكرااااااااااااااا

علي مجهودك الجامد يا   cobcob*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (24 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراا على تعبك يا كوب كوب وانا لقيت الترنيمه اخيرا على منتدى اخر بس منتدى مدفون شويه
وربنا يبارك خدمتك يا كوب كوب انتى واويسى


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (24 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراا على تعبك يا كوب كوب وانا لقيت الترنيمه اخيرا على منتدى اخر بس منتدى مدفون شويه
وربنا يبارك خدمتك يا كوب كوب انتى واويسى


----------



## kimo2009 (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*مساعدة*

محتاج شريط
فى عتمة الليل الحزين[/
COLOR]





وأنا أسف لو طلبتة من برة هذا الموضوع
وده علشان محدش يزعل


----------



## kimo2009 (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*طلب*

لو حد عنده شرايط لعمانؤيل سعد غير الموجودة على المنتدى ياريت يرفعها


----------



## anosh (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*بعد اذنك محتاجه ترانيم او كليبات او موسيقى ترانيم خاصه بعيد الميلاد او راس السنه ضرورى جدااااااااااااااااااااا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك و كل سنه و كل المنتدى طيب مقدما.​*


----------



## cobcob (26 نوفمبر 2008)

anosh قال:


> *بعد اذنك محتاجه ترانيم او كليبات او موسيقى ترانيم خاصه بعيد الميلاد او راس السنه ضرورى جدااااااااااااااااااااا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك و كل سنه و كل المنتدى طيب مقدما.​*




*الشرائط المرفوعة حاليا للمنتدى 

شريط "ميلاد يسوع فى قلبى" - الحياة الأفضل

شريط "نجم أذاب الجليد" - كورال القطيع الصغير

وجارى رفع ترانيم أخرى لعيد الميلاد المجيد*


----------



## نرمين راجى (26 نوفمبر 2008)

مساء الخير 
انا عايزه اطلب طلب رخم شويه بس ارجوكم انا نفسى قوى فى الترنيمه ده
الترنيمه اللى قالها ايهاب صبحى فى فيلم تماف ايرينى الجزء التانى  
وهى شوف وانظر بنظر وبديت اتكلم فى ذكر البتول
هى ده الترنيمه بس ارجوكم انا عايزاها ومعلشى هتعبكم معايا قوووووووووووووى


----------



## cobcob (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: مساعدة*



kimo2009 قال:


> محتاج شريط
> فى عتمة الليل الحزين[/
> COLOR]
> 
> ...




*
ترنيمة "فى عتمة الليل الحزين"
لحد ما نلاقى الشريط

ومتقلقش مفيش حد زعلان​*


----------



## feeby daoud (26 نوفمبر 2008)

انا كنت محتاجة ترنيمة سبحوه مجدوه.هى كانت ترنيمة بكل اللغات فى نهاية شريط كنوز بس مش فاكرة شريط رقم كام.الرب يعوضكم


----------



## cobcob (27 نوفمبر 2008)

feeby daoud قال:


> انا كنت محتاجة ترنيمة سبحوه مجدوه.هى كانت ترنيمة بكل اللغات فى نهاية شريط كنوز بس مش فاكرة شريط رقم كام.الرب يعوضكم



*
ترنيمة سبحوه مجدوه - شريط كنوز 3 

ودى واحدة تانية قريبة ليها أوى
سبحوه مجدوه - من شريط سبحوه - open arm*​


----------



## nosa adel (27 نوفمبر 2008)

معلش انا كنت عاوزه اطلب ترنيمه يا عدرا يا امى
شكرا على تعب محبتكم


----------



## نرمين راجى (27 نوفمبر 2008)

هاااااااااااى انا كنت طلبت ترنيمه ومحدش رد عليه ارجوكم انا عايزه الترنيمه 
  انا مستنيه حد يعبرنى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## feeby daoud (27 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يعوضكم فعلا طلعت الترنيمة شبه اللى انا عايزاها


----------



## ايمان لبيب (27 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام المسيح نفسي تلبولي طلبي فية ترنيمة في شريط اسمة نبضة قلب           بتقول مع كل نبضة قلب باصرخ واقول يارب  جميلة نفسي فيها وربنا يعوضكم


----------



## cobcob (27 نوفمبر 2008)

نرمين راجى قال:


> هاااااااااااى انا كنت طلبت ترنيمه ومحدش رد عليه ارجوكم انا عايزه الترنيمه
> انا مستنيه حد يعبرنى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم



*محدش رد لأن الترنيمة مش متوفرة حاليا عندنا
والترنيمة المطلوبة لو موجودة عندنا أكيد هانرفعها على طول​*


----------



## cobcob (27 نوفمبر 2008)

nosa adel قال:


> معلش انا كنت عاوزه اطلب ترنيمه يا عدرا يا امى
> شكرا على تعب محبتكم





*ترنيمة يا عدرا يا أمى - هايدى منتصر ​*


----------



## menaashraf2009 (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا على ترنيمة البابا و الحرامية يا oesi_no*​


----------



## ramy_123 (27 نوفمبر 2008)

طلب شريط لزكريا حنل شوق المفديين


----------



## oesi no (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*شوق المفديين زكريا حنا منقول من منتديات المحبة *
*سلام ونعمه *​


----------



## Mr.Oli (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا عايز ترنيمة جوة الطاحونة

هي بدايتها جوة الطاحونة وجدت معونة

و عايزها تكون mp3

و صوتها نقي و عاااااالي

الرب يعوضكم تعب محبتكم ...
*


----------



## sylvy (28 نوفمبر 2008)

ياريت انا عايزة شريط حمامة نوح لكنيسة العذراء الزيتون وشكرا


----------



## egyptchristian (29 نوفمبر 2008)

ياترى مين يحب يشترك في عمل فهرس للترانيم. ممكن نتقابل في كورال المنتدى:  http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/group.php?groupid=14

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم.


----------



## غيث رعد (29 نوفمبر 2008)

الى اخواني الاحباء في المسيح سلام ونعمة للجميع ممكن اطلب طلب بسيط جدا وهو او ل طلب لي في هذا المنتدى الرائع اطلب شريط نهى ناجي الكنز الاعظم لكونه شريط رائع جدا احب ان انزلة ويسمعه الاخرون ووجدت انه قد تم انزاله ولكن الروابط قديمة جدا واحب ان تنزلوه لي وبروابط جديدة وايضا يكون الشريط كامل لان ماشاهدته من الشريط الذي انزلتموه ليس كامل ارجوكم طلبي بسيط جدا وهذا اول طلب لي شريط نهى ناجي الكنز الاعظم كامل للتنزيل وشكرا مقدما على تعبكم ومحبة المسيح وسلامه لكم وروحه القدوس يقويكم 
اخوكم غيث رعد


----------



## cobcob (29 نوفمبر 2008)

غيث رعد قال:


> الى اخواني الاحباء في المسيح سلام ونعمة للجميع ممكن اطلب طلب بسيط جدا وهو او ل طلب لي في هذا المنتدى الرائع اطلب شريط نهى ناجي الكنز الاعظم لكونه شريط رائع جدا احب ان انزلة ويسمعه الاخرون ووجدت انه قد تم انزاله ولكن الروابط قديمة جدا واحب ان تنزلوه لي وبروابط جديدة وايضا يكون الشريط كامل لان ماشاهدته من الشريط الذي انزلتموه ليس كامل ارجوكم طلبي بسيط جدا وهذا اول طلب لي شريط نهى ناجي الكنز الاعظم كامل للتنزيل وشكرا مقدما على تعبكم ومحبة المسيح وسلامه لكم وروحه القدوس يقويكم
> اخوكم غيث رعد




*الكنز الاعظم - نهى ناجى​*


----------



## Mr.Oli (29 نوفمبر 2008)

mr.oli قال:


> *انا عايز ترنيمة جوة الطاحونة
> 
> هي بدايتها جوة الطاحونة وجدت معونة
> 
> ...



*فيييييييييييييين طلبي لاي 3 ايام طالب و مفييييييش حاجة

ارجووووووو الاهتمام .............
*


----------



## oesi no (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*جوة الطاحونة *​


----------



## bashiliya (29 نوفمبر 2008)

**


----------



## bashiliya (29 نوفمبر 2008)

انا عايزة الترانيم mp3


----------



## peter_2010 (29 نوفمبر 2008)

bashiliya قال:


> انا عايزة الترانيم mp3


 
اى حد عايو اى ترنيمة ام بى ثرى يبعتلى وانا ابعتلة برنامج
تحويل من wma الى ام بى ثرى
***********
ممنوع وضع ايميلات  oesi_no


----------



## oesi no (29 نوفمبر 2008)

> انا عايزة الترانيم mp3


*انهى ترانيم ؟؟؟*​


----------



## menaashraf2009 (29 نوفمبر 2008)

شريط ترانيم الأنبا بولا​


----------



## oesi no (29 نوفمبر 2008)

> شريط ترانيم الأنبا بولا


انهى  شريط للانبا بولا 
فيه شريطين 
اول السواح للشماس ضياء صبرى  او من هنا 

ساكن فى قلوبنا  للشماس عادل ماهر 

سلام ونعمه


----------



## sylvy (30 نوفمبر 2008)

ياريت انا عايزة قصيدة البابا شنودة هوذا الثوب لفيصل وشكرا


----------



## twety (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*احم احم*

*ملاقيش عندكوا ترنيمه *
*معرفش اسمها ايه بالظبط*
*بس فيها الكلام ده *

*( شعبك يعلن ليك ايمانه ... يتمسك بوعودك )*

*دورولى عليها الله يخليكوا *

*وياسلام بقى لو بالمرة يعنى*
*المزامير بصوت كلها*
*وكمان صلوات السواعى بالمرة *

*يلا بقى طولت عليكوا*
*اجى امتى اخد طلباتى *

*وثانكس مقدما*


----------



## cobcob (1 ديسمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *احم احم*
> 
> *ملاقيش عندكوا ترنيمه *
> *معرفش اسمها ايه بالظبط*
> ...




*ترنيمة "شعبك يعلن بيك ايمانه" - الحياة الافضل شباب

المزامير

كفاية عليكى دول دلوقتى
عشان انتى شكلك كده بقيتى خطر
جايالى ب ليستة طلبات
يا شيخة ده المثل بيقول
يا بخت من زار وخفف
هههههههههههه
هاشوفلك الاجبية يا قمر
بس اسنى حبه كده​*


----------



## غيث رعد (1 ديسمبر 2008)

اختي الحبيبة cobcob سلام الرب معكي 
ماوضعتيه اختي الحبيبة موضوع دخلت اليه مسبقا ولكن الروابط لاتعمل عندي وتظهر عندي هذه الكلمات 
The file link that you requested is not valid. 
ارجو ان تجدي لهذا الامر حلا لاني احب ان انزل هذا الالبوم لانه رائع ومليء بترانيم تهز النفس وترد الخاطي وانا محتاجها مع الاخرين لايصال بشارة ربنا يسوع المسيح للاخرين وسلام الرب الذي يفوق كل عقل يحفظ قلبكي وفكركي في المسيح يسوع


----------



## مريون (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*سلام ونعمة
ياريت لو سمحتوا ممكن اللحن البابوي اللي بيجي علي Ctv صراحة مش عارفة اسمة اية بس اعتقد هو الحن للبابا شنودة الحن البابوي و الحن اللي بيجي علي Ctv بصوت مونيكا جورج
ياريت اللي عند ينزلة *


----------



## oesi no (1 ديسمبر 2008)

هوذا الثوب خذيه بصوت فيصل​


----------



## oesi no (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*الاجبيه بصوت عادل ماهر *

*كليك يمين وسيف تارجت اذ *​


----------



## cobcob (1 ديسمبر 2008)

غيث رعد قال:


> اختي الحبيبة cobcob سلام الرب معكي
> ماوضعتيه اختي الحبيبة موضوع دخلت اليه مسبقا ولكن الروابط لاتعمل عندي وتظهر عندي هذه الكلمات
> the file link that you requested is not valid.
> ارجو ان تجدي لهذا الامر حلا لاني احب ان انزل هذا الالبوم لانه رائع ومليء بترانيم تهز النفس وترد الخاطي وانا محتاجها مع الاخرين لايصال بشارة ربنا يسوع المسيح للاخرين وسلام الرب الذي يفوق كل عقل يحفظ قلبكي وفكركي في المسيح يسوع



*ممكن اعرف اى روابط شريط المقصود ؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## مريون (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*علي فكرة اسم الحن اية اغابي هو لحن بابوي
ياريت يكون حد عرفة*


----------



## twety (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*ياااااااااااااه*
*اسرع ديليفرى على النت*
*هههههههههههههه*

*طلباتك تلاقيها ونجبهالك فى اقل من 24 ساعه*
*ياحلاوة يا اولاد*
*هههههههههههههه*

*خليكوا زى ما انتوا*
*لغايه ما اشوف عازوة ايه تانى*
*ههههههههه*

*ميرسى بجد *
*جارى التحميل *


----------



## twety (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسى خالص يا كوبكوب *
*تعبتك ياقمر*
*بس دده شغلك*
*هههههههههههههه*

*ميرسى ياجو تعبتك*
*شكرا بجد لتبكوا*

*واعيش واتعبكوا*
*ههههههههههههههههه*

*كل سنه وانتوا طيبين *


----------



## twety (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*هى المزامير*
*مفيش كل مزمور لوحده*
*او كل مجموعه لوحدها*

*كلهم فى واحد بس*


----------



## صموئيل حنا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

عايز بمفلت الترانيم موش لاقية


----------



## anosh (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*معلش ياجماعه ليا طلب رخم شويه انا محتاجه ترانيم عمانوئيل الترانيم نفسها لان الموسيقى بتاعت عمانوئيل اللى نازله فى كل حته على النت ماحدش عارف لها اى حاجه خالص و لاحد عارف يميز ترنيمة واحدة من التوزيعات ديه كلها ولا حد عارف اى موسيقه فيها بتاعت انى ترنيمة ... ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم .​*


----------



## oesi no (2 ديسمبر 2008)

شرائط الملحن عمانوئيل سعد​


----------



## kajo (2 ديسمبر 2008)

_سورى يا جماعه _

_طلب غريب شويه _

_انا محتاج موسيقى  تنفع تتحط فى تمثليه القيامه وتدى رهبه  لكل الحضور _

_و المهم انها تنفع تشتغل فى كنيسه _

_مش فى قاعه الكنيسه_


_ارجوكم   حد يجيبلى الموسيقى دى بسرعه  وتكون مناسبه_


_الموسيقى هتكون اثناء زلزله القبر و قيامه المسيح_


_شكرا ليكم_​


----------



## عادل عياد (2 ديسمبر 2008)

على فكرة شريط عايز اجيلك دة فريق من اسكندرية وصدر الشريط سنة 1990 والفريق اسمة الكرازة وانا عندى كل الشرائط الخاصة بالفريق وهم عايز اجيلك / ارحم ضعفى / لك خضوعى / انت بقلبى / لازم نتولد /كسر قيودى  ولكن معرفش انزلهم فى المنتدى (ابن عز)


----------



## عادل عياد (2 ديسمبر 2008)

على فكرة شريط عايز اجيلك دة فريق من اسكندرية وصدر الشريط سنة 1990 والفريق اسمة الكرازة وانا عندى كل الشرائط الخاصة بالفريق وهم عايز اجيلك / ارحم ضعفى / لك خضوعى / انت بقلبى / لازم نتولد /كسر قيودى  ولكن معرفش انزلهم فى المنتدى (عادل عياد)


----------



## mikoo (2 ديسمبر 2008)

انا عايز ترنيمة اسمها شايلك في قلبي يا احلي اب 
و ترنيمة تانية كمان اسمها عمانوئيل الله معانا
و شكراااا


----------



## oesi no (2 ديسمبر 2008)

شايلك فى قلبى يا احلى اب 

ياريت التأكد من اسم الترنيمة  التانيه​


----------



## twety (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*اعتقد الترنيمه التانيه*
*هى هى اللى انا كنت عاوزاها *

*اى خدمه ياجو*
*بساعدك انا اهو *


----------



## oesi no (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*



اعتقد الترنيمه التانيه
هى هى اللى انا كنت عاوزاها 

اى خدمه ياجو
بساعدك انا اهو 

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى للمساعدة الرهيبه دى 
اسم الترنيمة الى كنتى طالباها ايه بقا *


----------



## oesi no (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*اسرع دليفرى فى الوطن العربى *
*عمانوئيل الله معنا* 
*للتحميل كليك يمين + save target as *​


----------



## نادر90 (2 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا اتمنى اكون صديق لكم


----------



## oesi no (2 ديسمبر 2008)

> شكرا اتمنى اكون صديق لكم


اهلا وسهلا بيك اخى 
هنا منتدى الترحيب والتعارف 

اما هذا الموضوع فمخصص لطلبات الترانيم 
سلام ونعمه


----------



## anosh (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسى خاااااااااااااااالص على شرايط عمانوئيل سعد​*


----------



## mikoo (2 ديسمبر 2008)

thx for faster delivery 
w ana la2it tarnimit shailak fi 2lbi ya ahla ab
thx kteeeeeeer


----------



## مريون (2 ديسمبر 2008)

الحن اية اغابي هو لحن بابوي لو سمحتوا ممكن الحن
لوسمحتوا الحن ضروري بصوت المرنمة مونيكا جورج


----------



## oesi no (2 ديسمبر 2008)

> الحن اية اغابي هو لحن بابوي لو سمحتوا ممكن الحن
> لوسمحتوا الحن ضروري بصوت المرنمة مونيكا جورج


*عليا الطلاج بالثلاثه لو موجود ما هنعزه عنك*​


----------



## ebdyakon (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*هاااااااااااااااااام جدا*

*انا عاوز موسيقى ترنيمة امسك يارب ايدى زى بطرس زمان  
بس ضرورى وبسرعة دا رجاء محبة :smi411::smi411::smi411:من أى واحد قرى الطلب*​


----------



## remo76 (2 ديسمبر 2008)

هاي يا اصحابي وحشتوييييييييييييييييييييي قوي قوي قوي 
ممكن لو حد يعرف ترنيمة خالق كل الكون ل مرنمة ماريان اسكندر او اسم الموقع ترانم سات 7 كدس 
يقول ويكون لة اجر كبيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر عند بابا يسوع 
وبابا يسوع يدلو حاجات حلووووووووووووووووووو كتير


----------



## بيتر منير (2 ديسمبر 2008)

المفروض يا جناعه يتعمل استفتاء على احسن ترنيمه
مشكدهبرضه يا جماعه ولا انتم ايه رايكم


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (3 ديسمبر 2008)

ترنيمه امسك يارب ايدى
http://www.4shared.com/file/74191275/ed2fcfe8/___online.html


----------



## kojjoo (3 ديسمبر 2008)

من فضلك انا عايز ترنيمه فرح لفريق البيتر لايف من شريط قلبى فرحان  لانها مش مع باقى الترانيم 
لو ممكن ارسلها لى على الميل 
شكرا لك


----------



## كيرو ايوب (3 ديسمبر 2008)

لوسمحت ساعدونى عايز ترانيم خاصة بالكريسماس ترانيم عرنى او اجنبى غير اللى موجود فى المنتدى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم خير


----------



## egyptchristian (3 ديسمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *هى المزامير*
> *مفيش كل مزمور لوحده*
> *او كل مجموعه لوحدها*
> 
> *كلهم فى واحد بس*


 
غالي والطلب بسيط
المزامير : هنا
الأنجيل كله : هنا
الأجبية :هنا


----------



## oesi no (3 ديسمبر 2008)

> لوسمحت ساعدونى عايز ترانيم خاصة بالكريسماس ترانيم عرنى او اجنبى غير اللى موجود فى المنتدى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم خير


*تنقل الى القسم الترفيهى *
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*قولنا فيه موضوع متثبت لطلبات الترانيم تيجى تقولى عاوز ترانيم للكريسماس*
*طيب ترانيم الكريسماس ليها موضوع متثبت برده*
*والترانيم العربى اللى فى المنتدى كلها مش عاجباك*
*اطلب طلب محدد علشان نقدر نجيبهولك *
*سلام ونعمه*​


----------



## cobcob (3 ديسمبر 2008)

kojjoo قال:


> من فضلك انا عايز ترنيمه فرح لفريق البيتر لايف من شريط قلبى فرحان  لانها مش مع باقى الترانيم
> لو ممكن ارسلها لى على الميل
> شكرا لك



http://www.4shared.com/file/74209451/92c92df1/___.html


----------



## bashiliya (3 ديسمبر 2008)

:t9::t9::t9:انا عندى الشريط د بس مش عارفة ابعتهولك ازاى


----------



## bashiliya (3 ديسمبر 2008)

اللى هو شريط خلينى اعشلك


----------



## bashiliya (3 ديسمبر 2008)

انا عايزة ترنيمة زى العصفور بالعربى ارجوكم ارجوكم  :download::smi420::smi420::smi420::94::94::new6::36_22_26::ab5::ab10::36_3_15:


----------



## nabil ramzy msi (3 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام لكم
ممكن ترنيمة:
غيرت اغسطينوس
انا قلبى لسة صغير
نونو


----------



## oesi no (3 ديسمبر 2008)

ترانيــــــــــــــــــم ctv​


----------



## oesi no (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*زى العصفور *​


----------



## oesi no (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*شريط خالق الكون بالكامل *

*للى طلب الترنيمة منفردة *​


----------



## غيث رعد (3 ديسمبر 2008)

cobcob قال:


> *ممكن اعرف اى روابط شريط المقصود ؟؟؟؟*​



اختي الحبيبة قصدت شريط الكنز الاعظم لنهى ناجي الروابط التي انزلتيها قديمة ولاتعمل اتمنى ان تعيدي تنزيلها بالكامل وتنزلي الشريط بالكامل لان ماتم انزاله من قبلكي ليس كل الشريط بل بعضه واتمنى ان تنزلي الشريط بكامله اي بكل الترانيم الموجودة بداخله وهي 10 ترانيم 
لما دعاني ربي 
الكنز الاعظم 
هالاقيك 
مهما الغيمة 
الصلاة 
لما بلاقي 
اختبرتني الهي 
يابو قلب طيب 
اوعى تاجل 
مفيش طريق تاني 

اريد كل ترانيم الشريط اذا امكن اختي الحبيبة انا امتلك الشريط ولكن احب ان انزله على الكومبيوتر الخاص بي ليتسنى لي ان اضعه على هاتفي الخلوي حتى اسمع كل اصدقائي هذه الترانيم المباركة وارجو ان لااكون اثقل عليكي بطلبي اختي الحبيبة المباركة وليبارككي الرب بكل براكته وغنى مجده العظيم لانكي بالفعل بركة بكل ماتفعليه


----------



## بيتر ناشد (3 ديسمبر 2008)

ارجوكم محتاجة ترنيمة ياعدرا يامى


----------



## بيتر ناشد (3 ديسمبر 2008)

:a4:





بيتر ناشد قال:


> ارجوكم محتاجة ترنيمة ياعدرا يامى


----------



## cobcob (3 ديسمبر 2008)

bashiliya قال:


> انا عايزة ترنيمة زى العصفور بالعربى ارجوكم ارجوكم  :download::smi420::smi420::smi420::94::94::new6::36_22_26::ab5::ab10::36_3_15:



*ترنيمة (زى العصفور ما وجد بيته)

من شريط (أحلى ما فى حياتى)

بصوت (عزت عزمى)

شباب الانبا رويس

بصوت (ابراهيم عياد) - شريط الرب لى راعى

من شريط (آتى بطيبى) - كنيسة ماريوحنا - كاليفورنيا​*


----------



## cobcob (3 ديسمبر 2008)

غيث رعد قال:


> اختي الحبيبة قصدت شريط الكنز الاعظم لنهى ناجي الروابط التي انزلتيها قديمة ولاتعمل اتمنى ان تعيدي تنزيلها بالكامل وتنزلي الشريط بالكامل لان ماتم انزاله من قبلكي ليس كل الشريط بل بعضه واتمنى ان تنزلي الشريط بكامله اي بكل الترانيم الموجودة بداخله وهي 10 ترانيم
> لما دعاني ربي
> الكنز الاعظم
> هالاقيك
> ...



*الرابط شغال وانا جربته
ياريت تقوليلى ايه المشكلة عندك بالظبط ؟؟؟
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=34653&highlight=%C7%E1%DF%E4%D2​*


----------



## cobcob (3 ديسمبر 2008)

بيتر ناشد قال:


> ارجوكم محتاجة ترنيمة ياعدرا يامى



*
ترنيمة يا عدرا يا أمى​*


----------



## kojjoo (3 ديسمبر 2008)

ana 3aiz shreet tranem fadia al gded asmo sekaty feek  
thank u so much 
rabina y3wd ta3b ma7betkom


----------



## kajo (4 ديسمبر 2008)

محدش رد عليا

يا جماعه ارجوووووووووووكم الوقت بيعدى وانا  مش لاقى الموسيقى دى خالص 

 الطلب تانى


_سورى يا جماعه _

_طلب غريب شويه _

_انا محتاج موسيقى تنفع تتحط فى تمثليه القيامه وتدى رهبه لكل الحضور _

_و المهم انها تنفع تشتغل فى كنيسه _

_مش فى قاعه الكنيسه_


_ارجوكم حد يجيبلى الموسيقى دى بسرعه وتكون مناسبه_


_الموسيقى هتكون اثناء زلزله القبر و قيامه المسيح_


_شكرا ليكم_

_بسرعه بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييز_​


----------



## remo76 (4 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يخليك يا oesi_no بجد انا فرحان قوى شكرا وان شاء اللة 
يعطيق حسب قلبك وحسب تعبك 
مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## غيث رعد (4 ديسمبر 2008)

cobcob قال:


> *الرابط شغال وانا جربته
> ياريت تقوليلى ايه المشكلة عندك بالظبط ؟؟؟
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=34653&highlight=%C7%E1%DF%E4%D2​*



اختي الحبيبة عندما اضغط على زر التنزيل تظهر لي هذه الكلمات
The file link that you requested is not valid. 
 وارجو ان تجدي لي حلا في تنزيل شريط الكنز الاعظم لنهى ناجي وارجو ايضا ان لااكون قد ازعجتكي والرب يبارككي


----------



## oesi no (4 ديسمبر 2008)

> اختي الحبيبة عندما اضغط على زر التنزيل تظهر لي هذه الكلمات
> the file link that you requested is not valid.
> وارجو ان تجدي لي حلا في تنزيل شريط الكنز الاعظم لنهى ناجي وارجو ايضا ان لااكون قد ازعجتكي والرب يبارككي


*اللينك شغال تمام *
*عموما هحوله على اسمى انا ونشوف هيشتغل ولالا *
*انتظرنى*​​​


----------



## oesi no (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*الكنز الاعظم *

*لما بلاقى *

*لما دعانى *

*مالى غيرك *

*مهما الغيمة *

*هلاقيك*

*يابو قلب طيب *​


----------



## oesi no (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*هلاقيك ولما دعانى وياقلب الكنيسه مش شغالين يا كوبكوب *
*ياريت تحاولى ترفعيهم تانى *​


----------



## sallyf (4 ديسمبر 2008)

ياريت حد يرد علي انا اكتر من مره اطلب الطلب و محدش يرد علي انا عاوزه ترنيمه يا الهي اعظم الحب هواك الترنيمه مش القصيده بليييييييييييييييييييز و ربنا يعوض تعبكم


----------



## oesi no (4 ديسمبر 2008)

يا الهى اعمق الحب هواك ​


----------



## GamiL (4 ديسمبر 2008)

بكل اسف ترنيمة بطل انا لاني فيك باحتمي الملف غير موجود


----------



## Messias (4 ديسمبر 2008)

انا طلبى صعب شويه بس أعتقد موجود
انا عايز ترنيمه نونو انا متشال فى عيونو بس دى جى dg 

و شكرا لتعب محبتك


----------



## GamiL (4 ديسمبر 2008)

prosport قال:


> من زمان و انا بدور على ترنيمة مش عارف اسمها اية بس بتقول: لن تقوى على الكنيسة ابواب الجحيم... كل قوة قد صورت ضد كنيسة المسيح يحطمها الرب يسوع حمل اللة العظيم. لو حد يعرف اسمها او ممكن يرفعها ربنا يباركة.



الترنيمة اسمها ( كما قسا الظلم عليك )


----------



## oesi no (4 ديسمبر 2008)

> بكل اسف ترنيمة بطل انا لاني فيك باحتمي الملف غير موجود





> انا طلبى صعب شويه بس أعتقد موجود
> انا عايز ترنيمه نونو انا متشال فى عيونو بس دى جى dg
> 
> و شكرا لتعب محبتك


*ترانيم ctv* ​


----------



## oesi no (4 ديسمبر 2008)

> اقتباس
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*كم قسا الظلم عليك* ​


----------



## bashiliya (5 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسىى خالص


----------



## nadooz25 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

فيه ترنيمة تقريباً اسمها للمسيح أيقونة بتبتدى كده "صورتى عندك صورة جميلة رغم إنى خاطئ عنيد" 
لو حد عنده مرسى ليه كتير و ربنا يبارك تعبك.


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*عاوزة احمل شريط نجم اذاب الجليد مش عارفة *


----------



## cobcob (5 ديسمبر 2008)

صوفيا مجدى قال:


> *عاوزة احمل شريط نجم اذاب الجليد مش عارفة *



ايه المشكلة اللى بتحصل معاكى فى التحميل ؟؟؟؟


----------



## cobcob (5 ديسمبر 2008)

nadooz25 قال:


> فيه ترنيمة تقريباً اسمها للمسيح أيقونة بتبتدى كده "صورتى عندك صورة جميلة رغم إنى خاطئ عنيد"
> لو حد عنده مرسى ليه كتير و ربنا يبارك تعبك.



*ترنيمة صورتى عندك ​*


----------



## soso968 (6 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا بس جاءني رد علي الطلب كتيرررررررررررررررررر و لم اجد الترنيمة 

شكرا ليكم


----------



## soso968 (6 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا بس جاءني رد علي الطلب كتيرررررررررررررررررر و لم اجد الترنيمة 

شكرا ليكم:smil8::smil8:


----------



## cobcob (6 ديسمبر 2008)

soso968 قال:


> شكرا بس جاءني رد علي الطلب كتيرررررررررررررررررر و لم اجد الترنيمة
> 
> شكرا ليكم:smil8::smil8:



*الترنيمة اللى انتى طلباها مش موجودة عندنا
ومش لاقينها
اكيد لو اتوفرت عندنا هانرفعها على طول
ايه المشكلة فى كده؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## moheb52 (6 ديسمبر 2008)

محتاج شريط "تعزيات" لفرقة دافيد


----------



## foba h (6 ديسمبر 2008)

hi all 
please i need a song called " astate3 kol shay2 fe el mase7


----------



## love1jesus (6 ديسمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمه انا بقالي شهر طالب ترانيم وتاسوني قالت هشوف المشكله

الترانيم شريط الكنز الاعظم

لما دعانى 

يا أبو قلب طيب 

هالاقيك

واللي موجودين الروابط لاتعمل 

وفي  شريط متمسك بيك 
ممكن باقي الشريط 
حضرتك قلتي هتكمليه
http://www.4shared.com/dir/9901151/1d84f719/_sharing.html

انا محتاج تكمله الشرايط دي رجاء محبه


----------



## feeby daoud (6 ديسمبر 2008)

معلش انا كنت طالبة طلب تقيل شوية.انا كنت عايزة حد يسمع ترنيمة سبحوه مجدوه بالانجليزى ويقولى الكلمات عشان فى كلمة مش فاهماها.وانا محتاجاها ضرورى


----------



## homa (6 ديسمبر 2008)

سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام كنت عايز ترنيمه انت تهتم بي في الكرازه


----------



## cobcob (6 ديسمبر 2008)

love1jesus قال:


> سلام ونعمه انا بقالي شهر طالب ترانيم وتاسوني قالت هشوف المشكله
> 
> الترانيم شريط الكنز الاعظم
> 
> ...



*لينكات الكنز الاعظم سليمة
وجربتها اكتر من مرة

متمسك بيك كان فاضل فيه ترنيمتين 
كن أمينا
وسط الريح
وتم اضافتهم
متمسك بيك​*


----------



## refka aiad (7 ديسمبر 2008)

انا عايزة ضرورى جدا ترنيمة ايدك ياعدرا لفريق انغام السماء


----------



## الملك أبجر (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*لو سمحتم ترنيمة انا ساكن في حصون الصخر

اشكركم و ربنا يبارك حياتكم !!*


----------



## refka aiad (7 ديسمبر 2008)

هى فين الترنيمة الانا طلبتها انا دخلت على رابط الرد الجانى ع الاميل ومافهمتش حاجة ولا لقيت التنيمة ولا الرد ارجو معتيش الافادةازاى العرف الرد او اوصل للترنيمة ازاى وشكرا رفقة عياد


----------



## homa (7 ديسمبر 2008)

سلام  كنت عيز ترنيمه انت تهتم بي (في الكرازه)

وشكرااااااااا علي تعبك يا cobcob


----------



## Messias (7 ديسمبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> *ترانيم ctv* ​


 

شكرا :smi411: لكن مش دى الترنيه اللى طالبها دى متسجله من tv

انا قصدى الترنيمه اللى فى الشريط لكن معمولها دى جى مش اكتر


----------



## love1jesus (7 ديسمبر 2008)

cobcob قال:


> *لينكات الكنز الاعظم سليمة​*
> *وجربتها اكتر من مرة*​
> *متمسك بيك كان فاضل فيه ترنيمتين *
> *كن أمينا*
> ...


 
ميرسي ليكي لتكمله شريط متمسك بيك  انا شرحتلك اللي بيحصل في شريط الكنز الاعظم 
وبتراجاكي تنزلهم انتي اعمليلهم دونلود وهتشوفي كلامي صح 
وانا صورت اللي بيحصل لحضرتك






نلاحظ عدد التحميل بقاله شهر زي مهو متحركش











ارجو الاهتمام  وتحميل الترانيم وجربي تنزليهم وتعملي دونلو لواحده بس

لما دعاني

http://www.4shared.com/file/61218817/d92d548/__online.html


يا ابو قلب طيب

http://www.4shared.com/file/61228718/d1d1f534/___.htmlhttp://www.4shared.com/file/61228718/d1d1f534/___.html

هالاقيك.

http://www.4shared.com/file/61227179/ac620ec0/_online.html

معلش هتعبك معايا


----------



## مريون (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*لو سمحتوا ممكن الترانيم ( فلبة حنين _ دايما بتخبيني _ قلب يسوع _ عمري ما دقت سعادة في قلبي 
تدوم علينا اعيادك )
و شكرا*


----------



## oesi no (8 ديسمبر 2008)

> *محتاج شريط "تعزيات" لفرقة دافيد*



*اعتقد انه موجود على النت بأسم مزامير على العود وهو موجود على موقع **www.copticnet.com* 

*



			hi all 
please i need a song called " astate3 kol shay2 fe el mase7
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*استطيع كل شئ فى المسيح - فريق صوت الهتاف *


*



			معلش انا كنت طالبة طلب تقيل شوية.انا كنت عايزة حد يسمع ترنيمة سبحوه مجدوه بالانجليزى ويقولى الكلمات عشان فى كلمة مش فاهماها.وانا محتاجاها ضرورى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**مفهمتش منها حاجة *
*انتظر غيرى *
*



سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام كنت عايز ترنيمه انت تهتم بي في الكرازه

أنقر للتوسيع...

**انت تهتم بى هرماس سمير *



> *انا عايزة ضرورى جدا ترنيمة ايدك ياعدرا لفريق انغام السماء*



*جارى البحث عنها *


> *لو سمحتم ترنيمة انا ساكن في حصون الصخر
> 
> اشكركم و ربنا يبارك حياتكم !!*



*انا ساكن فى حصون الصخر *





​


----------



## oesi no (8 ديسمبر 2008)

> شكرا :smi411: لكن مش دى الترنيه اللى طالبها دى متسجله من tv
> 
> انا قصدى الترنيمه اللى فى الشريط لكن معمولها دى جى مش اكتر


*الترنيمة الاصليه هتلاقيها فى شريط مزاميرو 2 اللى انت رديت عليا فيه *
*اما بقا حكايه الدى جى دى مقدرش افيدك *
*قصدك ترانيم ريمكس يعنى ولا ايه*​


----------



## oesi no (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*



لو سمحتوا ممكن الترانيم ( فلبة حنين _ دايما بتخبيني _ قلب يسوع _ عمري ما دقت سعادة في قلبي 
تدوم علينا اعيادك )

قلبه حنين 

دايما بتخبينى 

قلب يسوع 
اعتقد دة اسم فريق مش اسم ترنيمة 

عمرى ما دقت سعادة فى قلبى 

تدوم علينا اعيادك

و شكرا

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
عفوا *


----------



## Aksios (8 ديسمبر 2008)

> معلش انا كنت طالبة طلب تقيل شوية.انا كنت عايزة حد يسمع ترنيمة سبحوه مجدوه بالانجليزى ويقولى الكلمات عشان فى كلمة مش فاهماها.وانا محتاجاها ضرورى




سبحوه مجدوه زيدوه علوا إلى الابد رحمته
فهو المسبح والممجد والمتعالى إلى الابد رحمته


اللغة القبطية ( معرب)

إفلوجى تى بانطاطا إرغاطا كيريى طون كيريون إمنيتى 
كى إيبير إكسوتى افطون يسطوس إى اوناس

English​ 
Praise him glorify him give him highness his mercy is forever for he`s the praised the glorious and the proud his mercy is forever​​


----------



## مرادموريس (8 ديسمبر 2008)

رجاء محبة عاوز ترانيم تخص الام ارينى او مدايح او اى شى عن الام ارينى لان المدام بتحبها خااااااااااااااااااالص


----------



## oesi no (8 ديسمبر 2008)

> رجاء محبة عاوز ترانيم تخص الام ارينى او مدايح او اى شى عن الام ارينى لان المدام بتحبها خااااااااااااااااااالص


*هجمعلك كام شريط عن الام ايرينى *
*انتظرنى*​


----------



## oesi no (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*شريط عاشت هادية *

*شريط الام الطيبة *

*ترانيم فيلم فخر الرهبنة الجزء الثانى *
​


----------



## feeby daoud (8 ديسمبر 2008)

بجد شكرا على ترنيمة سبحوه مجدوه.الرب يعوضك


----------



## drbeshoy (8 ديسمبر 2008)

سلام و نعمة 
اولا بجد ده منتدى رائع لا مثيل له
ثانيا في ترنيمة محتاجها ضروري هي قديمة مش عارف اسمها بس كلماتها :
كل ما في الارض فاني كل ما في السما باقي يا حبيبي اكنز لي نفسك كنز مجد ر يضيع في السما

شكرا ربنا يعوضكم تعب محبتكم


----------



## oesi no (9 ديسمبر 2008)

> سلام و نعمة
> اولا بجد ده منتدى رائع لا مثيل له
> ثانيا في ترنيمة محتاجها ضروري هي قديمة مش عارف اسمها بس كلماتها :
> كل ما في الارض فاني كل ما في السما باقي يا حبيبي اكنز لي نفسك كنز مجد ر يضيع في السما
> ...


*اسم الترنيمة ايها الاخ تأمل  فى سبيل ذى الحياة* 
*جارى البحث عنها*


----------



## drbeshoy (9 ديسمبر 2008)

مش عارف اقولك ايه غير ان ربنا بجد يعوضك تعب محبتك ويبارك في خدمتكم 
هاكون شاكر ليك لو ساعدتني في تحميلها

شكرا
ربنا معاكم


----------



## oesi no (9 ديسمبر 2008)

> مش عارف اقولك ايه غير ان ربنا بجد يعوضك تعب محبتك ويبارك في خدمتكم
> هاكون شاكر ليك لو ساعدتني في تحميلها
> 
> شكرا
> ربنا معاكم


بحاول صدقنى 
يا موعين


----------



## rubuy (9 ديسمبر 2008)

نفسي في شريط الرب سندي
ربنا ييعودكم


----------



## mikoo (9 ديسمبر 2008)

يا جماعة انا نفسي من زمان في ترنيمة انا جايلك قلبي ذليل بس تكون بصوت زياد شحادة و يا رب حد يلاقيهااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## krkr002 (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*اطلب اى ترنيمة*

مساء الخير عليكم وربنا يحافظ عليكم
انا جديد فى الموقع 
بس انا انشاء الله هحاول اجيب الترانيم اللى انتوا عاوزينها حتى لو كانت مش عندى 
بس سورى انا هبدا ادخل علطول بعد يومين 
ربنا معاكم ويبارك فى الموقع 
اطلب اى ترنيمة 
وقريبا اطلب اى لحن او مرد


----------



## sallyf (9 ديسمبر 2008)

لو سمحتوا كنت عاوزه ترنيمه بتقول اريد ان اضع راسي علي صدرك الحاني اريد ان انسي نفسي و كل الاماني


----------



## mero_engel (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*سلام ونعمه يا جماعه*
*كنت عايزه ترنيمه اسمها محتاجلك الهي *
*ياريت لو تقدر يا جو او كوبكوب *
*عارفه انه تعباكوا معايا دايما*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*​


----------



## oesi no (10 ديسمبر 2008)

> نفسي في شريط الرب سندي
> ربنا ييعودكم


نزل من الشريط بعض الترانيم 
جارى البحث عنها
اما الشريط بالكامل 
منزلش لسه


----------



## oesi no (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*محتاجلك الهى فيديو كليب*

*جارى تحويلها لصوت فقط حالا *​


----------



## oesi no (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*ترنيمة محتاجلك الهى مريم شوقى*​


----------



## oesi no (10 ديسمبر 2008)

حصريا ترانيم شريط ايرينى ابو جابر الجديد (من شريط الرب سندى )​


----------



## غيث رعد (10 ديسمبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> *الكنز الاعظم *
> 
> *لما بلاقى *
> 
> ...



اخي الحبيب انا اشكرك واشكر تعب محبتك اخي المبارك ولكن لم ينزل معي سوى 3 ترانيم من الشريط هي لما بلاقي 
ومهما الغيمة والكنز الاعظم 
وهذه لم تنزل عندي لنفس الخلل السابق 
 يابو قلب طيب 
وهلاقيك 
لما دعاني ربي 
ومالي غيرك ليست لنهى ناجي جاية غلط اخي الحبيب وهنالك بعد اكو ترانيم من شريط نهى ناجي لم تنزلها اخي الحبيب وهي 
الصلاة 
اختبرتني ياالهي 
اوعى تاجل 
مفيش طريق ثاني 
يعني بالمجمل انا محتاج ل 8 ترانيم بعد ولم ينزل معي سوى 3 ترانيم ارجو ان تتكرم اخي الحبيب وتنزل لي باقي الترانيم واكون شاكرا لك اخي المبارك


----------



## cobcob (10 ديسمبر 2008)

غيث رعد قال:


> اخي الحبيب انا اشكرك واشكر تعب محبتك اخي المبارك ولكن لم ينزل معي سوى 3 ترانيم من الشريط هي لما بلاقي
> ومهما الغيمة والكنز الاعظم
> وهذه لم تنزل عندي لنفس الخلل السابق
> يابو قلب طيب
> ...



*صدقونا يا جماعة هانرفع الشريط كله تانى
بس اصبروا علينا شوية ​*


----------



## jehan (10 ديسمبر 2008)

ترنيمة كان ياما كان لفريق العهد الجديد للاطفال الشريط الاول بتتكلم عن نقل جبل المقطم محتجاها ضرورى جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## refka aiad (10 ديسمبر 2008)

ارجوكم فين ترنيمة ايديك ياعدرا لفريق انغام السماء انا متاجها ضروووووووووووووووورى جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا بليز ربنا يعوضكو بسرعة جداااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااا انتو موقع هايل ونشيط الله يخليكو ماتخجلونى ربنا يعوضكو سلام ربنا يسوع المسيح يكون معكم


----------



## refka aiad (10 ديسمبر 2008)

انا كان نفسى اتعرف على اعضاء المنتدى ممكن يسمحو انى اراسلهم يمكن نقدر نوفر لبعض الطلبات المنتدى مايقدرش عليها ياريت لو ممكن اصل بصراحة طلب الترنيمة دى مهم جدا بالنسبة لى ربنا يعوضكو وشكرا


----------



## emadsh (10 ديسمبر 2008)

اريد شريط ترانيم نغمنات الصوم للمرنم بولس ملاك و اكون متشكر جدا لتعب محبتكم


----------



## drbeshoy (10 ديسمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة
انا كنت طلبت ترنيمة " ايها الاخ تأمل " هيا ترنيمة قديمة خالص

اكون شاكر ليكم لو ساعدتوني في الحصول عليها


----------



## oesi no (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*ترنيمة قلب يسوع** كانت مطلوبة من شويه كدة *
*من شريط قلب يسوع الشريط رقم 20 لفريق التسبيح praise team*
*عندى الشريط كامل لو عاوزينه *​


----------



## mero_engel (10 ديسمبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> *محتاجلك الهى فيديو كليب*​
> 
> 
> *جارى تحويلها لصوت فقط حالا *​


 



oesi_no قال:


> *ترنيمة محتاجلك الهى مريم شوقى*​


* ميرسي يا جو تعبتك معايا *
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## megolove (10 ديسمبر 2008)

عايز ترنيمم العالم يبنى ويزرع لو سمحتو


----------



## megolove (10 ديسمبر 2008)

عايز ترنيمة العالم يبنى ويزرع لو سمحتو


----------



## oesi no (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*العالم يبنى ويزرع*​


----------



## jehan (10 ديسمبر 2008)

ارجوكوا فين ترنيمة كان ياماكان انا محتجاها ضرورى قوى


----------



## refka aiad (10 ديسمبر 2008)

ممكن معليش اعرف فين الرد على طلبى كل شوية تيجنى رسالة ع الاميل تقولى اضغط ع اللينك دا هتلاقى الرد على طلبك واجى ادخل وملاقاش حتى الطلب حتى ولا كلمة تقول ان كان ف طلب من اصله ممكن اعرف ليه من فضلك وضحلى ليه بتبعدلى رسايل مفهاش الرد عشان انا اتخنقت سورى وضحلى رسايلك اكتر من كدا بلييييييييييييييييييز


----------



## oesi no (10 ديسمبر 2008)

> ممكن معليش اعرف فين الرد على طلبى كل شوية تيجنى رسالة ع الاميل تقولى اضغط ع اللينك دا هتلاقى الرد على طلبك واجى ادخل وملاقاش حتى الطلب حتى ولا كلمة تقول ان كان ف طلب من اصله ممكن اعرف ليه من فضلك وضحلى ليه بتبعدلى رسايل مفهاش الرد عشان انا اتخنقت سورى وضحلى رسايلك اكتر من كدا بلييييييييييييييييييز


*مين بعتلك رسايل*
*انت مفعل خاصية ان كل رد بيتضاف فى الموضوع يجيلك بيه رساله على الايميل*
*وطلبك صدقنى لو كان موجود مكنتش اتاخرت عن انى البيه*​


----------



## refka aiad (10 ديسمبر 2008)

طب اعمل ايه عشان الغى حاجة زى كدا وياريت بجد تقولى كيفية الوصول للترنيمة دى يعنى اعمل ايه عشان اقدر احصل عليها انا محتاجةلها جدا ربنا يعوضك او اعمل ايه عشان احولها من كاسيت لسى دى تقدر تساعدنى معليش استحمل احاحى ربنا يعوضك انا عايزاها عشان عمل مسرحى ف غاية الاهمية وشكراااااااااااااااااااا ليك كتيييييييييييييير


----------



## cobcob (10 ديسمبر 2008)

jehan قال:


> ارجوكوا فين ترنيمة كان ياماكان انا محتجاها ضرورى قوى




*صدقينى لو موجودة عندنا 
مش هانعزها عليكى
انا حافظة اول بيت وآخر بيت
أكتبهملك ؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## oesi no (10 ديسمبر 2008)

> طب اعمل ايه عشان الغى حاجة زى كدا وياريت بجد تقولى كيفية الوصول للترنيمة دى يعنى اعمل ايه عشان اقدر احصل عليها انا محتاجةلها جدا ربنا يعوضك او اعمل ايه عشان احولها من كاسيت لسى دى تقدر تساعدنى معليش استحمل احاحى ربنا يعوضك انا عايزاها عشان عمل مسرحى ف غاية الاهمية وشكراااااااااااااااااااا ليك كتيييييييييييييير


طيب طالما هى عندك فى شريط ياريت تقوليلى اسمه 
يمكن اعرف اوصلها
انا عندى ال 3 شرايط بتوع الفريق
ومفهمش ترنيمة اسمها كدة


----------



## dr_kero (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*لو سمحتوا نفسى احصل على ترنيمة انا التراب افتكرى يانفسى*


----------



## oesi no (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*بقى انا استاهل (انا التراب افتكرى يانفسى ) ابونا يوسف اسعد*​


----------



## مريون (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*مرسييييييييييييييييييي جدا علي الترانيم
و مرسيييييييييييي لتعب محبتك
بس معلش ترنيمة قلبة حنين مش بتشتغل
و لو سمحتوا ممكن ترنيمة ( سمعانا شيفانا فكرانا مش ممكن ابدا تنسانا دية العدرا ام يسوع مولانا )
شكرا*


----------



## شادي شكري شاكر (11 ديسمبر 2008)

سلام للجميع ممكن اطلب شريط كما انا لفريق الحياة الافضل  

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم .شكرا


----------



## رامكو (12 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## remo76 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

يا رب يخليكو عاوز ترنيمة  خالق كل الكون الة بتيجي علي سات 7 
وربنا يخليكو لغلاباء


----------



## cobcob (12 ديسمبر 2008)

remo76 قال:


> يا رب يخليكو عاوز ترنيمة  خالق كل الكون الة بتيجي علي سات 7
> وربنا يخليكو لغلاباء



*ترنيمة خالق الكون​*


----------



## remo76 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا قوي قوي قوي ويا رب يفرحك  ذي ما انت 
مفرحنا


----------



## kimo2009 (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*مساعدة*

أنا عايز ترنيمة ذهبى الفم (قداسة البابا) ضرورى
أنا مستنى الرد


----------



## yostoss_21 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

هاى وحشتونى اوى وحشنى كمان الترانيم بس بجد انا نحتاجة شريط لفادية بزى الجديد للعالم جيت شريط جامدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا بجد انا اول مسمعتو حبتة اوى ويارب يتسهل ويتجاب شكرا على محبتكو وربنا معاكو ويحافظ على ابنائة وشعبة


----------



## yostoss_21 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

طيب لو عوزة انزل الشريط الجديد فادية بزى انزلة ازاى من فضلكو ممكن متنسوش احمل الشريط الجديد للعالم جيت


----------



## yostoss_21 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

عاجل مساعدة

شريط الجديد فادية بزى للعالم جيت ارجو منكو الى احملة علشان جامد جدا


----------



## sallyf (14 ديسمبر 2008)

ليه محدش بيرد علييييييييييييييييييييييييي  كنت عاوزه ترنيمه هي تقريبا لفايزه ناثان بتقول اريد ان اضع راسي علي صدرك الحاني


----------



## homa (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالام عايز ترنيمه اوعي نفسي تضعفي في اغابي وترنيمه يا ابانا لست ادري وترنيمه انت تهتم بي*


----------



## homa (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*وشكرا علي محبتكم*


----------



## homa (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*عايز ترنيمه (يا ابانا لست ادري) وترنيمه (اوعي نفسي تضعفي) وترنيمه (انت تهتم بي) وشكرااااااااااااااا علي تعبكم*


----------



## sylvy (15 ديسمبر 2008)

ياريت انا عايزة ترنيمة مريم اسم جميل اللى بتيجى على قناة اغابى بس مش بتاعة بولس ملاك وشكرا


----------



## homa (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*عايز رد علي طلبي *


----------



## mero_engel (15 ديسمبر 2008)

yostoss_21 قال:


> عاجل مساعدة
> 
> شريط الجديد فادية بزى للعالم جيت ارجو منكو الى احملة علشان جامد جدا



*شريط جيت للعالم لفاديا بزي *​


----------



## mero_engel (15 ديسمبر 2008)

sallyf قال:


> ليه محدش بيرد علييييييييييييييييييييييييي  كنت عاوزه ترنيمه هي تقريبا لفايزه ناثان بتقول اريد ان اضع راسي علي صدرك الحاني


* شوفي كده الترنيمه اللي انتي عايزاها موجوده في دول *
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24779​


----------



## mero_engel (15 ديسمبر 2008)

homa قال:


> *عايز ترنيمه (يا ابانا لست ادري) وترنيمه (اوعي نفسي تضعفي) وترنيمه (انت تهتم بي) وشكرااااااااااااااا علي تعبكم*


 

*ترنيمه يا ابانا لست ادري* 


*اوعي نفسي تضعفي*

*انت تهتم بي*​


----------



## mero_engel (15 ديسمبر 2008)

sylvy قال:


> ياريت انا عايزة ترنيمة مريم اسم جميل اللى بتيجى على قناة اغابى بس مش بتاعة بولس ملاك وشكرا


 

*ترنيمه مريم اسم جميل لقيتها فيديو*
*هـــــــنـــــــا*​


----------



## نرمين راجى (15 ديسمبر 2008)

مساء الخير معلشى طلباتى كترت شويه بس انتم عارفين احنا داخلين على الكريسماس وبنحضر ترانيم كل سنه وانتم طيبين ومعلشى ساعدونى انا محتاجه كلمات ترنيمه يلى بديت الرحله معاياومحتاجه ترنيمه تانيه بس انا مش عارفه الفريق ولا اسم الترنيمه بس كلماته بتقول
تعالى يارب فى حياتنا برحمتك اهدينا ----رجعين بالتوبه ياسيدنا ارحمنا واستمع لينا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## cobcob (15 ديسمبر 2008)

نرمين راجى قال:


> مساء الخير معلشى طلباتى كترت شويه بس انتم عارفين احنا داخلين على الكريسماس وبنحضر ترانيم كل سنه وانتم طيبين ومعلشى ساعدونى انا محتاجه كلمات ترنيمه يلى بديت الرحله معاياومحتاجه ترنيمه تانيه بس انا مش عارفه الفريق ولا اسم الترنيمه بس كلماته بتقول
> تعالى يارب فى حياتنا برحمتك اهدينا ----رجعين بالتوبه ياسيدنا ارحمنا واستمع لينا
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم



*كلمات ترنيمة ياللى بديت الرحلة معايا

(1) ياللى بديت الرحلة معايـاواثق فيــــك انك هتكمــل
أنت الفرح فى وقت بكاياانـــت الـقـلب اللى بيتحمل

القرار	

( شكراً ليك ياللى بترعانىياللى ايديك دايماً رفعانى )2

(2) رغم ان انا بتغير دايمـاً انت امين مـــا بـتـتغـيــــرش
وعدك صادق لما بتوعدعـــن وعدك انت ما ترجعش

(3) خطة عظيمة مدبرهـالى رحلة عمرى انت رسمهالـــــى
ساعدنى يا رب اعشلك عالى فوق العالم فــــوق احوالــــى​*


----------



## anosh (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*نرمين الترنيمة اللى بدورى عليها اسمها تعالى يارب لبلادنا لفريق كورال ام النور كندا ​*


----------



## cobcob (15 ديسمبر 2008)

[quote=نرمين راجى;1075993]مساء الخير معلشى طلباتى كترت شويه بس انتم عارفين احنا داخلين على الكريسماس وبنحضر ترانيم كل سنه وانتم طيبين ومعلشى ساعدونى انا محتاجه كلمات ترنيمه يلى بديت الرحله معاياومحتاجه ترنيمه تانيه بس انا مش عارفه الفريق ولا اسم الترنيمه بس كلماته بتقول
تعالى يارب فى حياتنا برحمتك اهدينا ----رجعين بالتوبه ياسيدنا ارحمنا واستمع لينا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم[/quote]

*هى دى الترنيمة ؟؟؟؟؟


القرار - تـعــال يــارب لــبـلادنــا بـنـهـضة وابــدأ فـيـنـا
راجعين بتـوبة يا سيدنـا ارحـمـنا واسـمـع لـيـنـا
يـا نهـر سباحة لايـعـبر فيض فينا وف أراضيـنا اشـتقنا للأعـماق أكتر وعطشـنا ليك اروينـا
اعـبر إلـيـنا وأعنا آدى شـباكنا و ما فيها تعـبنا الليل وما اصطدنا قول كـلمـة نرمـى علـيهـا
بـنعـترف قـلبـنا فـاتر والضعـف زاد وما لـينا لكن دا روح قـدسك قادر يـضـرم نيـرانـك فـيـنا
وحد قلوبنا وكنايسنا وانهي الفرقة فيما بيننا زين كنيستك يا عريسنا بمحبة واحدة تجمعنا
ماحناش هانسكت وهانسهر لحد ما ها تجيـنا عارفينك انـت اللي ها تقدر تردنا وتحـيـيـنـا​*


----------



## menarefaat (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*محدش يعرف لينك تحميل شريط الحياة الأفضل الجديد
**كما أنا*​


----------



## نرمين راجى (16 ديسمبر 2008)

صباح الخير انا مش عارفه اشكركم ازاى ومرسى ليكى يا cobcobعلى كلمات الترنيمه وميرسى ليكى ياanoshبس انا كنت عايزه الترنيمه ده بالموسيقى مش كلمات وبس معلشى هتعبكم معايا شويه  ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## نرمين راجى (16 ديسمبر 2008)

انا اسفه قوى كنت فاكره انى عندى ترنيمه ياللى بديت الرحله معايا موسيقى بس للاسف مش عندى فمعلشى انا عايزها كمان موسيقى شكررررررررررررا


----------



## ktakity (16 ديسمبر 2008)

ممكن موسيقى ترنيمه لا انسى عاما قد مضى
لان الرابط اللى فى الموضوع مش شغال


----------



## cobcob (16 ديسمبر 2008)

نرمين راجى قال:


> صباح الخير انا مش عارفه اشكركم ازاى ومرسى ليكى يا cobcobعلى كلمات الترنيمه وميرسى ليكى ياanoshبس انا كنت عايزه الترنيمه ده بالموسيقى مش كلمات وبس معلشى هتعبكم معايا شويه  ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم





*ترنيمة تعالى يا رب لبلادنا
فى شريط بارك بلادى​*


----------



## iraqi86 (16 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورين على المجهود و ربنا يحفظكم من كل مكروه
بس عندي طلب لترنيمة اسمها الى بت لحم نرى الرب وانا حموت و اسمعها 
مع الشكر مقدما


----------



## iraqi86 (16 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورين على المجهود و ربنا يحفظكم من كل مكروه
بس عندي طلب لترنيمة اسمها الى بيت لحم نرى الرب وانا حموت و اسمعها 
مع الشكر مقدما


----------



## grges monir (16 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## grges monir (16 ديسمبر 2008)

اريد ترانيم اوبريت عذراء على مر الاجيال


----------



## cobcob (16 ديسمبر 2008)

ktakity قال:


> ممكن موسيقى ترنيمه لا انسى عاما قد مضى
> لان الرابط اللى فى الموضوع مش شغال




*
الترنيمة اللى موجودة فى الموضوع ده
كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد 

جربى تشغليها على windows media player​*


----------



## نرمين راجى (16 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسى ليكى ياcobcobانا تعبتك معايا بس انا هرخم شويه وكنت عايزه كمان ترنيمه ياللى بديت الرحله معايا موسيقى مش كلمات بس
اسفه ان كنت تعبتك معايا ربنا يعوض تعب محبيتك


----------



## hokka_2020 (17 ديسمبر 2008)

ياجماعة لو سمحتم انا محتاجة ترنيمة قلبه حنين 
واكون شاكرالكم جداااااااااااا​


----------



## نرمين راجى (18 ديسمبر 2008)

مساء الخير ان كنت طلبت ترنيمه ياللى بديت الرحله معايا معلشى انا محتاجه قوووووووووى بس انا عايزها موسيقى 
مش كلمات
ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## nanooos (18 ديسمبر 2008)

ارجوكمممممممممممممممم عايزه ترنيمه لهايدى منتصر اسمها "انت مين" الترنيمه بتتكلم عن السامريه و اول كلمه فيها بتقول " يا اهل السامره و اليهود" ارجوكمممممممممم عايزاها ضرورىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## grges monir (18 ديسمبر 2008)

لية محدش ردعليا فى طلب ترانيم اوبريت عذراء على مر الاجيال


----------



## amad_almalk (18 ديسمبر 2008)

مرسيىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا ليك ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## cobcob (18 ديسمبر 2008)

نرمين راجى قال:


> مساء الخير ان كنت طلبت ترنيمه ياللى بديت الرحله معايا معلشى انا محتاجه قوووووووووى بس انا عايزها موسيقى
> مش كلمات
> ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى





*ياللى بديت الرحلة معايا - فاديا بزى​*


----------



## cobcob (18 ديسمبر 2008)

hokka_2020 قال:


> ياجماعة لو سمحتم انا محتاجة ترنيمة قلبه حنين
> واكون شاكرالكم جداااااااااااا​



*ترنيمة قلبه حنين
للأسف مش كاملة​*


----------



## pepo36 (18 ديسمبر 2008)

hey plzzz i want an album its name is ma a7la 7odourak for the good news team , i searched for it everywhere and i cant find it


----------



## نرمين راجى (20 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسى ليكى ياcobcobانا تعبتك معايا ربنا يعوض تعب محبيتك انتى مشرفه جميله قوووووووووووووووووى


----------



## الأخت مايا (20 ديسمبر 2008)

سلام المسيح


لقد سمعت ترتيلة احببتها جدا ولكن لم اعرف لمن ولم استطع الحصول عليها اذا حدن بيعرف لمن او عندو هي رجاءً 

اريدها


وهي


لو في وسط همومك او في خوفك او في حيرة فكر ابتدي بالشكر
اشكر القلب لي حبك اشكر القلب لي صانك 
يلي وعدك انو يمسك كل ايامك يمينك


----------



## cobcob (20 ديسمبر 2008)

الأخت مايا قال:


> سلام المسيح
> 
> 
> لقد سمعت ترتيلة احببتها جدا ولكن لم اعرف لمن ولم استطع الحصول عليها اذا حدن بيعرف لمن او عندو هي رجاءً
> ...




*ترنيمة لو فى وسط همومك - ابتدى بالشكر *


----------



## sandraa (21 ديسمبر 2008)

انا محتاجة ترنيمة في العيد نجرى ونلعب علشان محتاجة فى الخدمة ضرورى


----------



## oesi no (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*فى العيد نجرى ونلعب *​


----------



## مارلين مجدى (21 ديسمبر 2008)

[COLOR="Navy"]انا محتاجة بعض الشرايط ضرورى ، دورت كتير قوى و مش لاقياهم على اى Site و لا حتى فى الكنايس softcopy ( CD  ياريت حد يساعدنى و يقوللى الاقيهم فين او يبعتهم ليا يبقى ربنا يعوض تعبه :
الشرايط :
مسيحنا فوق الزمان - شباب الأنبا رويس
كى تربح الحياة ( الموعظة على الجبل ) - فتيان الأنبا رويس
الجزء السادس و السابع ( 6 و 7 ) من مختارات من الترانيم الروحية - دير مارجرجس مصر القديمة


----------



## الأخت مايا (21 ديسمبر 2008)

من كل قلبي بتشكك  الله يباركك


----------



## serena*jesus (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*انا محتاجه شريط رغم الظروف ليديا وزكريا حنا بليز *


----------



## Esso (21 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام والنعمة لكم يا شباب 
انا عندي مشكلة وهي اني مشارك بفريق كورال لحفلة يوم راس السنة والشاب اللي كان بيعزف حصلت لة مشكلة كبيرة ومش حيقدر يجيلنا تاني والمشكلة هي اني مقدرتش اسجل عزف موسيقي الترانيم ومش عارف اعمل اية 
فلو حد عندة موسيقي ترانيم ويقدر يبعتهالي اكون شاكر جدا 
والترانيم هي 
1-نفسي دي ملكك (شريط كفاك محبة )
2-لحن افرحي يا مريم
3-عارفك مش قادر ترتاح
4-انت اللي ليا (اسكندرية)
5-احلي اوقاتي( شريط عمر جديد بنها)
6- يوم ميلادك يايسوع 
في انتظار الرد سريعا مع الشكر


----------



## msaleh30 (21 ديسمبر 2008)

أرجوكم عاوز شريط المرنم / بهير أدوار  ( شريط ومهما تكونى حصينة )


----------



## sandraa (21 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جدا على الترنيمة


----------



## cobcob (21 ديسمبر 2008)

مارلين مجدى قال:


> [COLOR="Navy"]انا محتاجة بعض الشرايط ضرورى ، دورت كتير قوى و مش لاقياهم على اى Site و لا حتى فى الكنايس softcopy ( CD  ياريت حد يساعدنى و يقوللى الاقيهم فين او يبعتهم ليا يبقى ربنا يعوض تعبه :
> الشرايط :
> مسيحنا فوق الزمان - شباب الأنبا رويس
> كى تربح الحياة ( الموعظة على الجبل ) - فتيان الأنبا رويس
> الجزء السادس و السابع ( 6 و 7 ) من مختارات من الترانيم الروحية - دير مارجرجس مصر القديمة




*مسيحنا فوق الزمان وكى تربح الحياة فعلا مش موجودين على النت ولا موجودين CD بس احنا بندور عليهم من فترة 

الجزء السابع  - دير مارجرجس للراهبات بمصر القديمة - صادقة يا رب مواعيدك

وجارى رفع الجزء السادس​*


----------



## cobcob (21 ديسمبر 2008)

مارلين مجدى قال:


> [COLOR="Navy"]انا محتاجة بعض الشرايط ضرورى ، دورت كتير قوى و مش لاقياهم على اى Site و لا حتى فى الكنايس softcopy ( CD  ياريت حد يساعدنى و يقوللى الاقيهم فين او يبعتهم ليا يبقى ربنا يعوض تعبه :
> الشرايط :
> مسيحنا فوق الزمان - شباب الأنبا رويس
> كى تربح الحياة ( الموعظة على الجبل ) - فتيان الأنبا رويس
> الجزء السادس و السابع ( 6 و 7 ) من مختارات من الترانيم الروحية - دير مارجرجس مصر القديمة



مختارات من الترانيم الروحية - الجزء السادس - دير مارجرجس للراهبات بمصر القديمة


----------



## cobcob (21 ديسمبر 2008)

serena*jesus قال:


> *انا محتاجه شريط رغم الظروف ليديا وزكريا حنا بليز *




*
شريط رغم الظرف للمرنمة ليديا والمرنم زكريا حنا​*


----------



## cobcob (21 ديسمبر 2008)

مارلين مجدى قال:


> [COLOR="Navy"]انا محتاجة بعض الشرايط ضرورى ، دورت كتير قوى و مش لاقياهم على اى Site و لا حتى فى الكنايس softcopy ( CD  ياريت حد يساعدنى و يقوللى الاقيهم فين او يبعتهم ليا يبقى ربنا يعوض تعبه :
> الشرايط :
> مسيحنا فوق الزمان - شباب الأنبا رويس
> كى تربح الحياة ( الموعظة على الجبل ) - فتيان الأنبا رويس
> الجزء السادس و السابع ( 6 و 7 ) من مختارات من الترانيم الروحية - دير مارجرجس مصر القديمة




*مسيحنا فوق الزمان - شباب الانبا رويس​*


----------



## sandraa (21 ديسمبر 2008)

انامحتاجة شرىط صرخة ابنى انادورت علىة مش موجود


----------



## peter_2010 (21 ديسمبر 2008)

_*http://senksar.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=4
اسم الموقع سنكسار
موقع حلو اوى للتعارف والمحبة والافتقاد*_


----------



## cobcob (21 ديسمبر 2008)

peter_2010 قال:


> _*http://senksar.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=4
> اسم الموقع سنكسار
> موقع حلو اوى للتعارف والمحبة والافتقاد*_



*
هذا الموضوع مخصص لطلبات الترانيم فقط
يرجى الالتزام*


----------



## bishooooo (21 ديسمبر 2008)

لو سمحت عايز ترنيمة واة اخر الخطية  لفريق اغسطينوس   وكمان بتتعرض على قناة اغابى  والقرار بتاعها   انا اسف  على اللى فات   وبنت صغيره بترنمها مع الفريق  محتاجها ضرورى  شكرااااا لتعبكككككك


----------



## bishooooo (21 ديسمبر 2008)

لو سمحت عايز ترنيمة واة اخر الخطية لفريق اغسطينوس وكمان بتتعرض على قناة اغابى والقرار بتاعها انا اسف على اللى فات وبنت صغيره بترنمها مع الفريق محتاجها ضرورى شكرااااا لتعبكككككك


----------



## pepo36 (21 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنه و انتم كلكم طيبين 
انا محتاج البوم فزيق الخبر السار - ما احلى حضورك 
ممكن لو هو عند حد يبعتهولى عشان انا بدور عليه فى كل النت و مش لاقيه


----------



## sylvy (21 ديسمبر 2008)

انا عايزة ترنيمة انى لرافع عينى الى السماء لفريق القبطى الارثوذكسى اللى بتيجى على اغابى وشكرا


----------



## cobcob (21 ديسمبر 2008)

sylvy قال:


> انا عايزة ترنيمة انى لرافع عينى الى السماء لفريق القبطى الارثوذكسى اللى بتيجى على اغابى وشكرا




*
ترنيم انى لرافع عينى الى السماء - فريق open arm​*


----------



## oesi no (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*شريط صرخة ابنى *​


----------



## مارلين مجدى (22 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسى جداً على تعب محبتكم


----------



## مارلين مجدى (22 ديسمبر 2008)

انا باشكرك جداً على تعب محبتك


----------



## مارلين مجدى (22 ديسمبر 2008)

انا باشكركم كلكم على تعب محبتكم معايا و ارسالكم الشرايط دى 

يا ريت بقى لو حد يقدر يلاقى شريط كى تربح الحياة - فتيان الأنبا رويس


----------



## aymansalep (22 ديسمبر 2008)

انااشكركم جدآ على ترنيمه مريم  يا ام سوس لانها اجمل ترنيمه سمعتها نفسى اعرف هى فى اى شريط ومن الذى كتبها والمسيح يعوضكم واتمنى ان يبقى المنتدى فى الامام باسم المسيح وشفعات ام الاه القديسه مريم العذراء صلوا من اجل ضعفى


----------



## serena*jesus (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*مرسي علي الشريط اوووووووووووووووووووي الرب يباركم علي الخدمه الرئعه دي*


----------



## serena*jesus (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*معلش كان ليا طلب بليز محتاجه شريط غيرت حياتي لفريق الخبر السار 
الرب يباركك*


----------



## ماجد كامل (23 ديسمبر 2008)

انا متشكر جدا على الترانيم الرائعة وربنا يعوضكم


----------



## sandraa (23 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسى جدا ياجماعة الشريط جميل جدا وانا بحب الموقع دة جدا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## cobcob (23 ديسمبر 2008)

serena*jesus قال:


> *معلش كان ليا طلب بليز محتاجه شريط غيرت حياتي لفريق الخبر السار
> الرب يباركك*




*شريط غيرت حياتى - فريق الخبر السار​*


----------



## اميرة العدل (23 ديسمبر 2008)

اشكركم جدااااا انا ىبدور علي الشريط ده لبنتي من فتره ربنا يعوض محبتكم:d


----------



## pepo36 (23 ديسمبر 2008)

لو سمحتم انا عايز الالبوم القديم بتاع نفس الفريق الخبر السار اللى اسمه ما احلى حضورك


----------



## cobcob (23 ديسمبر 2008)

pepo36 قال:


> لو سمحتم انا عايز الالبوم القديم بتاع نفس الفريق الخبر السار اللى اسمه ما احلى حضورك




*أكيد الشريط مش متوفر عندنا عشان كده مفيش رد
مفيش داعى لتكرار الطلب 3 مرات​*


----------



## basnt63 (24 ديسمبر 2008)

لو سمحت انا اطلب ترنيمة اعظم الة لى الشماس عزات عزمى لو ممكن


----------



## oesi no (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*شرائط الشماس عزت عزمى *​


----------



## sandraa (24 ديسمبر 2008)

مساء الخير عليكم انا نفسي في شريط اسمة البابا في بتناللمرتل بولس ملاك


----------



## cobcob (24 ديسمبر 2008)

sandraa قال:


> مساء الخير عليكم انا نفسي في شريط اسمة البابا في بتناللمرتل بولس ملاك





*البابا فى  بيتنا - بولس ملاك ​*


----------



## basnt63 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

ترنيم فعلان جميلة جداااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eid love jesus (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



anosh قال:


> *ياريت شريط ثمن الشراء لفريق اولاد الملك اتمنى ان اى حد يرفعه فى اقرب وقت وربنا يعوضكم​*



 ديه ترنيمه وحده منه ولو عرفت اجيب باقي الشريط حاضر      http://www.4shared.com/file/68002875/3f4b3eee/_____.html


----------



## serena*jesus (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*مرسي اوي علي الشريط الرب يباركم وليا طلب معلش انا محتاجه شريط انت تقدر للمرنم هاني نبيل *


----------



## oesi no (25 ديسمبر 2008)

* 

انت تقدر هانى نبيل 

01- مش عايل الهم وانا معاك 

02- انت تقدر على كل شىء

03- انا فى سلام فى سلام 

04- عمر ما حد اتكل عليك

05- شخصــــك عظـــــيم 

06- يا يســـوع محتاجـــلك 

07- بشكــرك على نعمــتك 

08- فى حضــورك تجد النفس سروراً 

09- انا هامــلا الكــون 

10- سأظل العمر مدوناً لك 



لتحميل الشريط كامل فى ملف واحد أضغط 
هنـــــــــــــــــــا*​


----------



## cobcob (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



eid love jesus قال:


> ديه ترنيمه وحده منه ولو عرفت اجيب باقي الشريط حاضر      http://www.4shared.com/file/68002875/3f4b3eee/_____.html





*بعض ترنيم تمن الشرا ​*


----------



## Martreem (25 ديسمبر 2008)

ارجوا منكم ان ان تبحثوا لي عن ترنيمة ساكت لية لهايدى منتصر وشكرا


----------



## cobcob (25 ديسمبر 2008)

Martreem قال:


> ارجوا منكم ان ان تبحثوا لي عن ترنيمة ساكت لية لهايدى منتصر وشكرا





*شريط ساكت ليه - هايدى منتصر ​*


----------



## serena*jesus (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*بجد انتم رائعين اوي ربنا يبارك خدمتكم بجد *


----------



## gogocata (26 ديسمبر 2008)

لوسمحت عايزة سفر المزامير بصوت بولس ملاك ربنا يعوض تعبكم


----------



## nody (26 ديسمبر 2008)

Hi...
i need an album called : Lezak ashkorak
and the team is called : Voice of praise
Thx sooo much


----------



## oesi no (26 ديسمبر 2008)

شريط لذاك اشكرك فريق صوت الهتاف  استماع فقط 

من موقع mp3-tranem.net​​


----------



## nody (26 ديسمبر 2008)

Yaah!! eh elsor3a di
thx awi awi awi
but plz if u can get it somewhere else where i can download it it'll b very nice
thx again


----------



## anosh (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*كل سنه و المنتدى كله بالف خير  انا ليا طلب صغير محتاجه ضرورى جدااااااا ترنيمة (فى كل عيد ميلاد) لفريق الحياة الافضل و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم الكبيره ديه ... بس ياريت فى اسرع وقت ربنا يعوضكم .​*


----------



## basnt63 (27 ديسمبر 2008)

الربيبارك المنتدى الجميل جداااااااااااا وشكرا على الترينم فعلان حلوة


----------



## basnt63 (27 ديسمبر 2008)

لوسمحت عايزة ترنيمة اعظم الة لى الشماس عزات عزمى


----------



## cobcob (27 ديسمبر 2008)

anosh قال:


> *كل سنه و المنتدى كله بالف خير  انا ليا طلب صغير محتاجه ضرورى جدااااااا ترنيمة (فى كل عيد ميلاد) لفريق الحياة الافضل و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم الكبيره ديه ... بس ياريت فى اسرع وقت ربنا يعوضكم .​*





*فى المشاركة رقم 5 فى الموضوه ده

ترنيمة (فى كل عيد ميلاد) لفريق الحياة الافضل ​​*


----------



## oesi no (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*رديت عليكى يا بسنت من صفحتين *
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1091143&postcount=3026*​


----------



## anosh (27 ديسمبر 2008)

_*بجد ميرسى كتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتير للسرعه و الخدمه الرهيبه ديه ربنا يعوضكم​*_


----------



## جورج البرنس (27 ديسمبر 2008)

فاديا بزى هاصلاتى


----------



## sandraa (27 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسي جدا علي الشريط الحلو دة ياريت لوفي ترانيم اطفال للعيد محتاجة جدا


----------



## جورج البرنس (27 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على المجهود المبزول


----------



## cobcob (28 ديسمبر 2008)

جورج البرنس قال:


> فاديا بزى هاصلاتى





*ترنيمة ها صلاتى - فاديا بزى​*


----------



## cobcob (28 ديسمبر 2008)

sandraa قال:


> ميرسي جدا علي الشريط الحلو دة ياريت لوفي ترانيم اطفال للعيد محتاجة جدا





*تونى فى العيد 

يوم العيد - فريق ترينتى 

نجم أذاب الجليد - كورال القطيع الصغير​*


----------



## reka_2m (28 ديسمبر 2008)

بجد انتو عاملين مجهود فووووووووق الرائع انا اشتركت فى المنتدى بسبب القسم دة
كل ما اعمل سيرش فى جوجل على ترنيمة الاقى المنتدى بتاعكم اول واحد عنده الترنيمة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم
لانى بعشق سماع الترنيم
وانتو بتكسبو فيا ثواب انا وامثالى مدمنين الترانيم
دانا مش لاقية ترنيمة مش عندكم
الرب يبارك حياتكم​


----------



## gogocata (28 ديسمبر 2008)

بليز ياجماعة انا عاوزة ترنيمة بيعدى يوم من بعد يوم


----------



## basnt63 (28 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااا على الترنيم بجد جميلة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## foba h (28 ديسمبر 2008)

GOD Jesus bless all of u.U r doing a best of effort
Really enjoying that group​
*Merry Christmas happy new year * ​


----------



## alpha&omega (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*سلام المسيح*
*اطلب من اي اخ ان يشاركني ب ترتيلة اريبسالين للمعلم سركيس aribsalin لفرقة دافيد (اذا متوفرة) ...وسامحوني اذا سبق وان وضعت لاني عضو جديد في المنتدى ...شكرا و اتمنى ماسويت زحمة *


----------



## dr_kero (29 ديسمبر 2008)

dr_kero قال:


> *لو سمحتوا نفسى احصل على ترنيمة انا التراب افتكرى يانفسى*[/fo[/B]
> 
> *متشكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا30:*


----------



## totty (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*جووووووو وكوبكوب

كل سنه وانتوا طيبين وربنا معاك يا جوووو فى امتحاناتك

كنت عايزه ترنيمه اسمها حضن ايديك لفريق قلب داوود

وعايزه ترنيمه هيا اليه يا نفسى لايرينى ابو جابر

ميرسى بجد ليكوا ولتعبكوا وربنا يعوووضكووووووا*​


----------



## cobcob (29 ديسمبر 2008)

totty قال:


> *جووووووو وكوبكوب
> 
> كل سنه وانتوا طيبين وربنا معاك يا جوووو فى امتحاناتك
> 
> ...




*انا كان المفروض مارددش على الطلب ده على فكرة
عشان انتى قلتى (ربنا معاك يا جوووو فى امتحاناتك)
وماقلتيش كمان ربنا معاكى يا كوبكوب وتلاقى شغل
ههههههههههههههه
بس انا الكبيرة وهاجيبلك اللى انتى عاوزاه 



حضن إيديك .. لــ فريق قلب داود 

انى أرى نفسى (هيا اليه يا نفسى) - ايرينى أبو جابر​*


----------



## cobcob (29 ديسمبر 2008)

gogocata قال:


> بليز ياجماعة انا عاوزة ترنيمة بيعدى يوم من بعد يوم




*ترنيمة بيعدى يوم من بعد يوم - فريق الحياة الافضل betterlife ​*


----------



## cobcob (29 ديسمبر 2008)

dr_kero قال:


> dr_kero قال:
> 
> 
> > *لو سمحتوا نفسى احصل على ترنيمة انا التراب افتكرى يانفسى*[/fo[/B]
> ...


----------



## totty (30 ديسمبر 2008)

cobcob قال:


> *انا كان المفروض مارددش على الطلب ده على فكرة
> عشان انتى قلتى (ربنا معاك يا جوووو فى امتحاناتك)
> وماقلتيش كمان ربنا معاكى يا كوبكوب وتلاقى شغل
> ههههههههههههههه
> ...





*هههههههههههه
لا يا حبيبتى دا انتى عارفه ان انتى حبيبتى يا كوبكووووووووبه
بس بجد اخر مره اتكلمنا اللى هو من 5 سنين كده كنت عارفه انك بتشتغلى
بس ولا يهمك يجيلك احسن منه بأذن ربنا 
روحى يا كوبكوب يا بنت طنط مامة كوبكوب روحى واحنا فى اخر يومين فى السنه الهى السنه الجديده تكون سنه حلوه وجميله عليكى شغل وعريس  وخطوبه وجوااااز وكله
ههههههههههههههه
ايه رأيك بقه
ههههههههههههه
كل سنه وانتى طيبه يا قلبى وميرسى ليكى خاااااااالص تعبتك:Love_Letter_Send:​*


----------



## oesi no (30 ديسمبر 2008)

> هههههههههههه
> لا يا حبيبتى دا انتى عارفه ان انتى حبيبتى يا كوبكووووووووبه
> بس بجد اخر مره اتكلمنا اللى هو من 5 سنين كده كنت عارفه انك بتشتغلى
> بس ولا يهمك يجيلك احسن منه بأذن ربنا
> ...


*كل دة علشان ترنيمتين *
*امال لو جابتلك شريطين هتقوليلها ايه*​


----------



## totty (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههه
لا دا انا اسيب كل حاجه فى ايدى حتى المذاكره
وأقوووووم اصلى  ليها من دلوقتى ليوم الاربع بالليل
هههههههههههههه
هيا بلدنا ماشيه كده يا جوووووو هنقول ايه*​


----------



## cobcob (30 ديسمبر 2008)

totty قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> لا دا انا اسيب كل حاجه فى ايدى حتى المذاكره
> وأقوووووم اصلى  ليها من دلوقتى ليوم الاربع بالليل
> هههههههههههههه
> هيا بلدنا ماشيه كده يا جوووووو هنقول ايه*​




*يا لهوىىىىىىىىىى
كل ده نفاق ؟؟؟؟
معلش 
انا كده مايما مظلووووومة​*


----------



## basboosa (30 ديسمبر 2008)

_يا جماعة انا عايزة ترنيمة كللت السنة بجودكmp3ياريت حد يجبها وربنا يباركوا_​


----------



## cobcob (30 ديسمبر 2008)

basboosa قال:


> _يا جماعة انا عايزة ترنيمة كللت السنة بجودكmp3ياريت حد يجبها وربنا يباركوا_​





*الترنيمة موجودة هنا 
بس مش mp3


شريط ترانيم الميلاد والعام الجديد - شباب الانبا رويس​*


----------



## sandraa (30 ديسمبر 2008)

ارجوكم جدا انا محتادجه جدا شريط اسمه رنم وافرح للاطفال


----------



## cobcob (30 ديسمبر 2008)

sandraa قال:


> ارجوكم جدا انا محتادجه جدا شريط اسمه رنم وافرح للاطفال




*غالى والطلب رخيص يا قمر
ههههههههههههه

شريط رنم وافرح - كورال القطيع الصغير ​*


----------



## sandraa (30 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسي جداجدا الواحد مش عارف من غيرك كان عمل ايه ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## szikoo (31 ديسمبر 2008)

ممكن شريط ترانيم لكورال ست دميانه


----------



## szikoo (31 ديسمبر 2008)

انا اسف ممكن  ترانيم الشريط  اسم الكورال (كورال ست دميانه) اول ترنيمه بتقول احنا كورال ست دميانه عايشين لحبيبنا بكل امانه , انا مشغارف اسم الكنيسه بس فريق الكورال ده اتعرض على قنات اغابى كتير وكتير دوره عليه و مش لاقيه فيه ترنيمه اسمها (قديسه مختاره فى ايمانها جباره ست دميانه عفه و طهاره) وفيه ترنيمه( للعذراء) واخر ترنيمه فى الشريط هى ترنيمة (الهى حبيبى وربى يسوع) واكون مشكور اخواتى على المعروف الجميل ده وتكو هديه فعلا رائعه منكم ليه اخوكم متشكررررررررررررررر جدااااااااااا وربنا يكون معاكم


----------



## basnt63 (1 يناير 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## + بريسكلا + (3 يناير 2009)

*سلام يا جماعة سورى هتعبكم بس لو سمحتم عايزة ترنيمة
يسوع بيدور عليا فى وسط الجبال العالية​*


----------



## homa (3 يناير 2009)

*سلام  و  happy new year &merry christmas انا كنت عايز ترانيم شريط الحياه الافضل الجديد*


----------



## homa (3 يناير 2009)

*شريط كما انا*


----------



## oesi no (3 يناير 2009)

*يسوع بيدور عليا فى وسط الجبال العالية** من شريط الراعى والقطيع *

*شريط كما انا لسه جديد خالص حتى لو عندنا مش هنسمح بوجوده* ​


----------



## oesi no (3 يناير 2009)

*يسوع بيدور عليا من شريط نحو الصليب بولس ملاك *​


----------



## oesi no (3 يناير 2009)

*يسوع بيدور عليا من شريط نحو الصليب بولس ملاك *​


----------



## mring (3 يناير 2009)

يا ريت يا جماعه ترنيمه اسمها
مد ايدك وسطنا و داوي كل الجروح

ربنا يبارككم


----------



## + بريسكلا + (3 يناير 2009)

*ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررر لتعبك يا oesi
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## mina tito (3 يناير 2009)

*عايز الترنيمه ديه*

انا مينا اشكركم علي تعب محبتكم لتوصيل كلمة الله لكل من يحتاجها ولم يعرف اين يجدها وانا كنت اريد ترنيمه   اسمها  ( دانت خيرك عليا من فوق راسي لرجليا  ) انا متهيقلي انها لفيفيان السودانيه لكن معرفش 
ياريت تجبوهالي بأقصي سرعه لاني انا عايش في ليبيا ومن الصعب ان اجد ما اريده في ليبيا وانت عارفين ليه طبعا اشكركم علي تعب محبتكم واتمني ان يصلني الرابط علي الايميل سلام الله معكم ومعي


----------



## oesi no (3 يناير 2009)

> انا مينا اشكركم علي تعب محبتكم لتوصيل كلمة الله لكل من يحتاجها ولم يعرف اين يجدها وانا كنت اريد ترنيمه اسمها ( دانت خيرك عليا من فوق راسي لرجليا ) انا متهيقلي انها لفيفيان السودانيه لكن معرفش
> ياريت تجبوهالي بأقصي سرعه لاني انا عايش في ليبيا ومن الصعب ان اجد ما اريده في ليبيا وانت عارفين ليه طبعا اشكركم علي تعب محبتكم واتمني ان يصلني الرابط علي الايميل سلام الله معكم ومعي


جارى الرفع


----------



## oesi no (3 يناير 2009)

*دة انت خيرك على *​


----------



## nanooos (4 يناير 2009)

لو سمحت عايزه ترنيمه للاطفال اسمها " اصحاب" والقرار بتعها بيقول" اصحاب و الايد فى الايد اصحاب و الكل سعيد اصحاب و الحب يزيد و بقوه نقول و نعييد"


----------



## Esso (4 يناير 2009)

سلام ونعمة 
ممكن اطلب تراانيم تنفع لحفلة عيد الام ؟؟؟؟


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 يناير 2009)

Esso قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> ممكن اطلب تراانيم تنفع لحفلة عيد الام ؟؟؟؟



انا عندى ترنمتين اتنين بس مؤقتا يعنى ولو قدرت اجيب تانى هجيبهم
الاولى اسمها ماما بحبك
http://www.4shared.com/file/78897198/ca9f44e2/__online.html
والتانية اسمها ماما عرفت منك حكاية يسوع
http://www.4shared.com/file/78897766/ae320998/2_online.html


----------



## mring (4 يناير 2009)

mring قال:


> يا ريت يا جماعه ترنيمه اسمها
> مد ايدك وسطنا و داوي كل الجروح
> 
> ربنا يبارككم




الترنيمه يا رجاله........


----------



## cobcob (4 يناير 2009)

mring قال:


> الترنيمه يا رجاله........




*الاجابة بسيطة جدا 
لسه مالقيناهاش​*


----------



## oesi no (4 يناير 2009)

*زى ما قالتلك كدة *
*دة انا مش لاقى كلماتها حتى*
*ههههههههه*​


----------



## mring (4 يناير 2009)

انا عارف انا تعبتكم بس معلش استحملوني شويه
دي كلمات من الترنيمه, ممكن تساعد شويه

مد ايدك وسطنا وداوى كل الجروح
مد ايدك وسطنا و أجعل طيبك فينا يفوح
مشتاقين يا روح الله لعريسنا و بنستناه


----------



## oesi no (4 يناير 2009)

*ماهو هما دول الكام بيت اللى لاقيتهم فى الصفحة بتاعت منتدى مش فاكر اسمه فى صفحة كلها كلام *
*عموما بحاول ادور لو تعرف اسم اللى بيرنم او الشريط هيبقا سهل اجيبهالك بأذن ربنا *​


----------



## ميشو 56 (4 يناير 2009)

انا عايز ترنيمه مسيحى من شريط لى رجاء  رابيدشير من فضلكم


----------



## oesi no (5 يناير 2009)

*شريط لى رجاء الحياة الافضل *
*طريقة التحميل من 4shared*​


----------



## hokka_2020 (5 يناير 2009)

esso قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> ممكن اطلب تراانيم تنفع لحفلة عيد الام ؟؟؟؟



 ممكن ترنيمة ربى يخليكى ليا من شريط خالق الكون وهو موجود ف المنتدى هنا 
وممكن اى ترنيمة للعدرا 

زى مثلا 
لا مش صورة  او  سكت الكلام  او ترنيمة لو رميت بذرة فى شوك او فى عتمة الليل الحزين او ترنيمة طوبك فضفاض لفيفيان او ممكن ترنيمة تماف ماريا  او ترنيمة حنانك ياعدرا فوق الحدود
وممكن معاها ذكصلوجية العدرا يعنى كده يعنى
ولو فيه اى حاجة من دول عايزاها قولى وهرفعلك اللى انتى عايزاه عشان معلش النت عندى صعب شوية ومش هقدر ارفع ده كله ​


----------



## cobcob (5 يناير 2009)

esso قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> ممكن اطلب تراانيم تنفع لحفلة عيد الام ؟؟؟؟




*جارى رفع الترانيم ​*


----------



## أبانوب طيارة (5 يناير 2009)




----------



## ارحمنى يارب (5 يناير 2009)

سلام يا جماعة
بليز عايزة شريط من الجانى ضرورى جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
يارب يكون عند حد ويقدر يرفعة ياعدرا 
هنتظرة وبصلوات القدسين ربنا يبعتة ليا


----------



## oesi no (5 يناير 2009)

*شريط من الجانى *​


----------



## ارحمنى يارب (5 يناير 2009)

معلش هتعب حضرتك ياريت تحطلى لينك
لحسن مش عندى تنقل فى الجهاز ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
اسفة بجدااااااااا لطلباتى الكتير
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتكم


----------



## oesi no (5 يناير 2009)

شريط ( من الجانى ) اللى انا كنت بدور علية واخيرا لقيتة 
ويارب يعجبكم 


الجزء الاول




الجزء الثانى​


----------



## ارحمنى يارب (5 يناير 2009)

ياجماعة بليز مش بعرف ادوس عايزة الينك اخدة كوبى وبسطت
الجهاز عندى فية مشكلة ومحتاجة الشريط جدا
رربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## oesi no (5 يناير 2009)

*خدى اللينك copy shortcut *
*وحطيه فى شريط العنوان *



http://www.4shared.com/file/40948037/77c29508/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=e615cb

http://www.4shared.com/file/40947588/5a2183ef/___2.html?dirPwdVerified=e615cb​


----------



## oesi no (6 يناير 2009)

*



سلام ونعمة 
ممكن اطلب تراانيم تنفع لحفلة عيد الام ؟؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

حفلة 
ممكن لو حفلة اطفال  تاخدى الترنيمة دى 
السنه يا امى جديدة 
كليك يمين +save target as 
من شريط كرنبة وكاتشب 

ترنيمة امى هدية من شريط دبدوبى الملك 

احلى ترنيمة ممكن تسمعوها فى عيد الام 

*


----------



## مجدي سمير عبد السيد جرجس (6 يناير 2009)

ارجوكم ياجماعه عايز ترنيمة كان فيه عنقود عنب وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## cobcob (6 يناير 2009)

مجدي سمير عبد السيد جرجس قال:


> ارجوكم ياجماعه عايز ترنيمة كان فيه عنقود عنب وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم




*ترنيمة كان فى عنقود عنب 
شريط احكى يا تاريخ
كورال القطيع الصغير

كان فيه عنقود عنب         طلع فى غير اوانه 
خده راهب من الرهبان         وداه لرئيس الدير 
* شكره رئيس الدير         مكاريوس الكبير 
فكر يديه لراهب         تعبان و سنه كبير 
* راح قاله انت تفوز         إنت راهب عجوز 
والخير اللى بيجي         نديه للي يعوز 
* أخده الراهب خجلان         وقاله هو كمان 
معقول أنا إللي آكله         واخويا يبات جعان؟!
* فضل العنقود دا كتير         يلف بدون تفكير 
وأخيرا رجع تاني         لمكاريوس الكبير 
* قام القديس فى الحال         جمع الرهبان وقال 
ها احكيلكم على حكاية         إنما عال العال 
* انا شايف المحبة         بتزيد حبه حبه 
ودليلي الأكيد:         آدي عنقود المحبة 
* يارب أنت النور         انت الله المحبة 
والشمعة لما تنور           ضوئها ما يستخبى

كل شرايط كورال القطيع الصغير ​*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 يناير 2009)

مجدي سمير عبد السيد جرجس قال:


> ارجوكم ياجماعه عايز ترنيمة كان فيه عنقود عنب وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم



*ودى ترنيمة عنقود عنب لوحدها​*http://www.4shared.com/file/79245418/51f828e9/11_-__.html


----------



## BishoRagheb (6 يناير 2009)

*شكرا لتعبك ياجميل
شوية ترانيم رووووووووعة
تقريبا معظم الترانيم

دقي دقي يا اجراس
وشوية ترانيم للكريسماس
وعيد الميلاد للخدمة صوت​*


----------



## basnt63 (7 يناير 2009)

طلبات التر نيم فكرة ممتازة


----------



## هو ابوى (7 يناير 2009)

عاوز ترنيمة لا سامة منير وهايدى منتصر يا ريت تعرف تيجبها لى علشان نفسى اسمع الترنيمة دية ويا رب يبارك عطياك اخوك جووووون


----------



## grges monir (7 يناير 2009)

*انا تعيت من كتر طلب ترانيم اوبريت عذراء على مر الاجيال*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 يناير 2009)

هو ابوى قال:


> عاوز ترنيمة لا سامة منير وهايدى منتصر يا ريت تعرف تيجبها لى علشان نفسى اسمع الترنيمة دية ويا رب يبارك عطياك اخوك جووووون



*طيب  يا جون هى اسمها ايه او بتقول ايه حتة منها يعنى*​


----------



## هو ابوى (7 يناير 2009)

على فا كرة بجد انا مش عارف بس هى معروفة علشان هى الوحيدة بس لو مقدرتش   تبقى مشكور انك دورة ومرسى جدا لتعبك


----------



## oesi no (7 يناير 2009)

*هى من شريط المس ايدينا *
*ثوانى اجيبلك لينك الشريط*
*وياريت تنزله كله وتقولى رأيك*​


----------



## oesi no (7 يناير 2009)

شريط المس ايدينا


----------



## هو ابوى (7 يناير 2009)

على    فاكرة     مجهودك راع وربنا  يعوض  تعبك    وانت من احلى الناس اللى على المنتدى
ومنالناس
اللى هتحببنى فى  المنتدى وانت مش ممكن تتوصف علشان الترنيمة جميلة اوى      ويا ريت تسمعها


----------



## cobcob (7 يناير 2009)

grges monir قال:


> *انا تعيت من كتر طلب ترانيم اوبريت عذراء على مر الاجيال*




*الشريط غير متوفر لدينا 
واذا توفر سيتم رفعه​*


----------



## grges monir (8 يناير 2009)

*ميرسى ليكى كوب على ردك اخيرا حد عبرنى ومعلهش ياريت نشوفوا الشريط دة ترانيمة روعة عن التجسد والفداء مع الشكر*


----------



## ابنة مريم (8 يناير 2009)

نفسى فى ترنيمة كلمة جميلة بتتقال دايما


----------



## cobcob (8 يناير 2009)

ابنة مريم قال:


> نفسى فى ترنيمة كلمة جميلة بتتقال دايما



*ترنيمة كلمة جميلة - من شريط حياة جديدة - كورال مريم ​*


----------



## homa (8 يناير 2009)

*صلووووووووولي الامتحانات يوم  12*


----------



## amad_almalk (8 يناير 2009)

شكرا ليك علي الترانيم الحلوه دي​


----------



## غيث رعد (8 يناير 2009)

الى الاخوة الاحباء الى جنود المسيح في هذا الموقع المبارك تحية وسلام المسيح يحفظكم كنت قد طلبت منكم طلبا بسيطا وهو كاسيت المرنمة نهى ناجي كاملا وكنتم قد ابلغتوني ان الطلب سينفذ قريبا وانا لم اطلبه مرة اخرى لكوننا قد دخلنا موسم الاعياد وايضا اعياد راس السنة لذا انا لم اطلبه لكونكم مشغولين في موسم الاعياد ولهذا انتهزها فرصة واهنيكم بعيد ميلاد رب المجد يسوع مخلصي الحبيب سيدي الوحيد ربي والهي وانا التمس منكم ان تلبوا لي طلبي وهو كاسيت نهى ناجي -الكنز الاعظم - كاملا اذا امكن واكون شاكرا لكم على ان يرفع على روابط جديدة وان يرفع الكاسيت كاملا واشكركم مقدما والرب يبارككم ويحفظكم ويقويكم لخدمة المسيح


----------



## بيتراسحق جورحى (8 يناير 2009)

لو سمحتم عايز شريط فادية الاخير للعالم جيت


----------



## amad_almalk (8 يناير 2009)

مرسيىىىىىىىىى جدا انا محتاج منتدي الانبا بضابا نسيم ​


----------



## shitous2006 (8 يناير 2009)

thankssssssssss


----------



## cobcob (8 يناير 2009)

غيث رعد قال:


> الى الاخوة الاحباء الى جنود المسيح في هذا الموقع المبارك تحية وسلام المسيح يحفظكم كنت قد طلبت منكم طلبا بسيطا وهو كاسيت المرنمة نهى ناجي كاملا وكنتم قد ابلغتوني ان الطلب سينفذ قريبا وانا لم اطلبه مرة اخرى لكوننا قد دخلنا موسم الاعياد وايضا اعياد راس السنة لذا انا لم اطلبه لكونكم مشغولين في موسم الاعياد ولهذا انتهزها فرصة واهنيكم بعيد ميلاد رب المجد يسوع مخلصي الحبيب سيدي الوحيد ربي والهي وانا التمس منكم ان تلبوا لي طلبي وهو كاسيت نهى ناجي -الكنز الاعظم - كاملا اذا امكن واكون شاكرا لكم على ان يرفع على روابط جديدة وان يرفع الكاسيت كاملا واشكركم مقدما والرب يبارككم ويحفظكم ويقويكم لخدمة المسيح



*
الكنز الأعظم - نهى ناجى

لينكات الشريط معدلة بالكامل
ومرفوعة على سيرفر المنتدى من يوم 11 - 12 - 2008*​


----------



## music_jojo (8 يناير 2009)

ممكن ترنيمه (يسوعى اشكرك يا ربى ) بس مش عارفه مين الفريق 
شكرااااااااااااا ربنا يعوضكو


----------



## ابنة مريم (8 يناير 2009)

ارجوكم عايزه ترنيمة كلمة جميلة بتتقال دايما


----------



## oesi no (8 يناير 2009)

*
ترنيمة كلمة جميلة - من شريط حياة جديدة - كورال مريم ​*


----------



## ابنة مريم (8 يناير 2009)

عايزه ترنيمة كلمة جميلة


----------



## غيث رعد (9 يناير 2009)

cobcob قال:


> *
> الكنز الأعظم - نهى ناجى
> 
> لينكات الشريط معدلة بالكامل
> ومرفوعة على سيرفر المنتدى من يوم 11 - 12 - 2008*​



شكرا ثم شكرا اختي الحبيبة على رفعك الشريط انا شاكر لكي جدا وليقويكي الرب لعمل ممجد في حياتك يا ابنة الرب وصلاتي ان يبارك الرب هذا الموقع دوما


----------



## الكل يستحق الحب (9 يناير 2009)

مرحبا , اذا سمحتم اريد ترنيمة اقدر اقولوا ابويا اقدر اقولوا حبيبي ,و شكرا


----------



## mikoo (9 يناير 2009)

انا عايز ترنيمة اسمها تطلع الي الغربان و شكرااا مقدما


----------



## basnt63 (9 يناير 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## cobcob (9 يناير 2009)

الكل يستحق الحب قال:


> مرحبا , اذا سمحتم اريد ترنيمة اقدر اقولوا ابويا اقدر اقولوا حبيبي ,و شكرا




*ترنيمة اقدر اقوله ابويا ​*


----------



## cobcob (9 يناير 2009)

mikoo قال:


> انا عايز ترنيمة اسمها تطلع الي الغربان و شكرااا مقدما



*تطلع الى الغربان​*


----------



## mikoo (9 يناير 2009)

many thnx copcop


----------



## nody (10 يناير 2009)

hi..i wish u could get me the last better life album...Kama ana
thx so much


----------



## cobcob (10 يناير 2009)

nody قال:


> hi..i wish u could get me the last better life album...Kama ana
> thx so much



*ألبوم - كما أنا - أحدث ألبوم لفريق الحياة الأفضل ​*


----------



## cobcob (10 يناير 2009)

nody قال:


> hi..i wish u could get me the last better life album...Kama ana
> thx so much



*ألبوم - كما أنا - أحدث ألبوم لفريق الحياة الأفضل ​*


----------



## الكل يستحق الحب (10 يناير 2009)

الاخت cobcob شكرا لتعبك , لكن اللنك لا يفتح.


----------



## cobcob (10 يناير 2009)

الكل يستحق الحب قال:


> الاخت cobcob شكرا لتعبك , لكن اللنك لا يفتح.




*هو بس كان محتاج انك تنسخه فى ال explorer
ارجع مرة تانية للموضوع وحاول تدخل على اللينك تانى
اللينك مفعل دلوقتى​*


----------



## szikoo (11 يناير 2009)

ازيكم يا شباب  لو سمحتم يا اخوتى انا تعبت كتير جدا فى البحث عن شريط للقديسه دميانه   وارجوا اللى يعرف يجب الشريط يردعليه واكون شاكر جدا ودى بيانات عن الشريط وربنا يكون معكم.                                            (كورال ست دميانه) اول ترنيمه بتقول احنا كورال ست دميانه عايشين لحبيبنا بكل امانه , انا مشغارف اسم الكنيسه بس فريق الكورال ده اتعرض على قنات اغابى كتير وكتير دوره عليه و مش لاقيه فيه ترنيمه اسمها (قديسه مختاره فى ايمانها جباره ست دميانه عفه و طهاره) وفيه ترنيمه( للعذراء) واخر ترنيمه فى الشريط هى ترنيمة (الهى حبيبى وربى يسوع) واكون مشكور


----------



## pop201 (11 يناير 2009)

الف شكر علي الترنيم الجميلة


----------



## anosh (12 يناير 2009)

*بليز يا جماعه انا محتاجه كليب رغم الظروف ليديا شديد و زكريا حنا ضرورى جداااااااااااااااااا و ربنا يعوضكم بس ياريت مش من اليوتييب علشان تتحمل بسهوله ​*


----------



## anosh (13 يناير 2009)

*ياجماعه رجاء محبه محتاجه الكليب بسرعه​*


----------



## oesi no (13 يناير 2009)

*هنزله من اليوتيب  واحول صيغته وارفعهولك تانى *
*عاوزة صيغته تكون ايه وعاوزانى ارفعه على انهى موقع ؟*​


----------



## oesi no (13 يناير 2009)

*الترنيمة كليب *
*رغم الظروف ليديا شديد و زكريا حنا *​


----------



## anosh (14 يناير 2009)

*بجد انا عاجزه عن الشكر ......... ميرسى كتتتتتتتتتتتير ليك و لتعبك*​


----------



## anosh (14 يناير 2009)

*انا اسفه بجد بس المشكله انى حملت الترنيمة بس اشتغلت صوت بس مش فيديو ......  معلش انا اسفه ممكن الترنيمة تانى بس كليب مش صوت بس ... شكرا مقدما*​


----------



## oesi no (14 يناير 2009)

*الترنيمة فيديو *
*بس يمكن  معندكيش برنامج  كودك علشان يشغله *
*هدور على البرنامج واجيبهولك *​


----------



## oesi no (14 يناير 2009)

برنامج klm codec

للتحميل كليك يمين + save target as


----------



## فادى عدلى (15 يناير 2009)

ارجوكم انا محتاج ترنيمه اسمها جدو ياجدو انا تعبان انا مش عارف اسم الفريق اللى مرنم هذه الترنيمه وشكرا والرب يباركم


----------



## + بريسكلا + (15 يناير 2009)

*سلام يا جماعة
بليز عايزة ترنيمة اسمها زى الهوا هى موجودة على المنتدى هنا بس اللينك مش شغال
ياريت حد يجيبها او تشوفوا اللينك وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم​*


----------



## oesi no (15 يناير 2009)

*ترنيمة زى الهوا *
*اللينك شغال  من مكتبة المشرفة جينا *​


----------



## basnt63 (16 يناير 2009)

لو سمحت انا عايزة ترانيمة اعظم اللة لى الشماس عزات عزمى


----------



## + بريسكلا + (16 يناير 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> *ترنيمة زى الهوا *
> *اللينك شغال  من مكتبة المشرفة جينا *​



*ميرسى كتيييييييييير يا جو على الرد السريع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويقويك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (16 يناير 2009)

basnt63 قال:


> لو سمحت انا عايزة ترانيمة اعظم اللة لى الشماس عزات عزمى



*ترنيمة أعظم اله للشماس عزت عزمى​*http://www.4shared.com/file/80899931/4daf6e8c/__online.html


----------



## zapata (17 يناير 2009)

يا جماعة عايز الكتاب المقدس و المزامير مسموعة بصوت ابراهيم عياد


----------



## remo76 (17 يناير 2009)

انا عاوز ترنيمة خالق كل الكون من برنامج كوكي للمرنمة ماريان اسكندر 
وليك الاخر والسواب يلة تعطي المحتاج


----------



## semsemzezo (18 يناير 2009)

رجاء محبة اللى عنده ترنيمة ايوه انا امه اللى فى شريط قبل مايكون الزمان
ولو فيها تعب شوية اللى يلاقى الشريط كله يرفعه


----------



## walaa anis (18 يناير 2009)

لو سمحتم ترنيمه ارجوك يابني تعالي القي عليا الاحمال


----------



## cobcob (18 يناير 2009)

semsemzezo قال:


> رجاء محبة اللى عنده ترنيمة ايوه انا امه اللى فى شريط قبل مايكون الزمان
> ولو فيها تعب شوية اللى يلاقى الشريط كله يرفعه





*ترنيمة أيوه أنا أمه*​


----------



## cobcob (18 يناير 2009)

walaa anis قال:


> لو سمحتم ترنيمه ارجوك يابني تعالي القي عليا الاحمال



*
ترنيمة أرجوك يابنى تعال​*


----------



## semsemzezo (18 يناير 2009)

انا عارف انى تقّلت عليكم بس انا كنت سمعت ترنيمة اسمها حضن المراحم ودورت عليها وملقيتهاش فلو سمحتم اللى عنده الترنيمة دى يرفعهالى
وربنا يعوضكم


----------



## oesi no (19 يناير 2009)

اوبريت قبل ما يكون الزمان 
موجود عندى كله 
بس انا مشغول حاليا هرفعهولك فى اقرب وقت ممكن 
 ​


----------



## mashmousha (19 يناير 2009)

انا نفسي في جميع ترانيم 
ممدوح مينا قشطة 
اللي بتتزاع علي قناة أغابي 
و مش لائيهم في ولا حتة 
لو سمحتم العندوا الترانيم يرفعهالي 
بجد انا محتاج الترنيم دي 
حتي لو حد عندوا ترنيمة واحدة يرفعها مش لازم كلهم 
شكراا ليكم و رجاء العندة الترنيمة يرفعها 
وشكر خاص للمنتدي


----------



## غيث رعد (19 يناير 2009)

سلام المسيح لجميعكم والرب يقويكم في كل طرقه المباركة 
لي طلب بسيط جدا وهو ترانيم لماهر فايز من شريطه ولافي اسم تاني  وهذه الترانيم هي 
* بيك افراحي 
* فاجاتني 
* يابو قلب طيب 
واريد هذه الترانيم من شريطه بالموسيقى اؤكد بالموسيقى واكون لكم شاكرا جدا جدا وبركة المسيح القدوس مع جميعكم في كل وقت


----------



## maia sharbn (19 يناير 2009)

انا محتاجة لترنيمة سنة ورا سنة و الرب يبركم


----------



## hachem2009 (20 يناير 2009)

اريد ترنيمة (ادعوك ابا) وشكراً


----------



## مايكل عوض (20 يناير 2009)

يريت شريط بطلة الايمان للقديسة دميانة


----------



## cobcob (20 يناير 2009)

hachem2009 قال:


> اريد ترنيمة (ادعوك ابا) وشكراً



*ترنيمة أدعوك أبا - من ألبوم أدعوك أبا - يسوع فرحى ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (21 يناير 2009)

على  فا كرة  مجهودكم جميل اوى ورينا  يعوضكم وتوقيعيك جميل  جداااااااااااااااااا


----------



## sabry_sabry (21 يناير 2009)

[[b]*عاوز شريط فاديه 11 الجديد وكمان شريط فرقة دافيد اللى فيه ترنيمة اختبرتنى الها جميل جدا وطلب تانى صلو عنى وعن خدمة القديس اباهور السرياقوسى قريبا سنضيف موقعا له  [[/*[/b]


----------



## foba h (21 يناير 2009)

_شكرا كتير علي المجهود الكبير ده ربنا يباركك 
انا كان عندي طلب بس كبير شوية 
لو ممكن تنزل شريط لذاك اشكرك لفريق صوت الهتاف لان معظم ترانيمه جميلة قوي 
ربنا يباركك كمان مرة​_


----------



## cobcob (21 يناير 2009)

sabry_sabry قال:


> [[b]*عاوز شريط فاديه 11 الجديد وكمان شريط فرقة دافيد اللى فيه ترنيمة اختبرتنى الها جميل جدا وطلب تانى صلو عنى وعن خدمة القديس اباهور السرياقوسى قريبا سنضيف موقعا له  [[/*[/b]




*شريط عيناى اليك - فريق دافيد
اللى فيه ترنيمة اختبرتنى الهى​*


----------



## cobcob (21 يناير 2009)

foba h قال:


> _شكرا كتير علي المجهود الكبير ده ربنا يباركك
> انا كان عندي طلب بس كبير شوية
> لو ممكن تنزل شريط لذاك اشكرك لفريق صوت الهتاف لان معظم ترانيمه جميلة قوي
> ربنا يباركك كمان مرة​_


*
جارى الرفع​*


----------



## cobcob (22 يناير 2009)

foba h قال:


> _شكرا كتير علي المجهود الكبير ده ربنا يباركك
> انا كان عندي طلب بس كبير شوية
> لو ممكن تنزل شريط لذاك اشكرك لفريق صوت الهتاف لان معظم ترانيمه جميلة قوي
> ربنا يباركك كمان مرة​_




*ألبوم لذاك أشكرك - لفريق صوت الهتاف​*


----------



## غيث رعد (22 يناير 2009)

سلام المسيح لجميعكم والرب يقويكم في كل طرقه المباركة
لي طلب بسيط جدا وهو ترانيم لماهر فايز من شريطه ولافي اسم تاني وهذه الترانيم هي
* بيك افراحي
* فاجاتني
* يابو قلب طيب
واريد هذه الترانيم من شريطه بالموسيقى اؤكد بالموسيقى واكون لكم شاكرا جدا جدا وبركة المسيح القدوس مع جميعكم في كل وقت


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 يناير 2009)

*كوبكوب انا نفسى فى شرائط بتاع فريق كرمال الصليب 
تكونى عملتى فيا معروف كبير​*


----------



## remo76 (22 يناير 2009)

ارجوكو انا بقلي شهرين بدورعلي ترنيمة خالق كل الكون او خالق كل الناس بتاعة ماريان اسكندر 
الة بتيجي علي سات 7 في برنامج كوكي وقطقط 
وحسنا قليلة تمنع بلوي كتير


----------



## cobcob (22 يناير 2009)

غيث رعد قال:


> سلام المسيح لجميعكم والرب يقويكم في كل طرقه المباركة
> لي طلب بسيط جدا وهو ترانيم لماهر فايز من شريطه ولافي اسم تاني وهذه الترانيم هي
> * بيك افراحي
> * فاجاتني
> ...




*جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز​*


----------



## cobcob (22 يناير 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *كوبكوب انا نفسى فى شرائط بتاع فريق كرمال الصليب
> تكونى عملتى فيا معروف كبير​*



*بصى انا لقيت دول دلوقتى
وبدور على ترانيم تانى​**
متعولش الهم

لماذا تركتك ​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 يناير 2009)

*ربنا ما يحرمنى منك 
يا احلى كوبكوب*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 يناير 2009)

*نفسى فى ترنيمه فاديه البزى بتاعه وقت شكوكى نغمه وترنيمه
عارفه انى تعباكى معايا*


----------



## grges monir (22 يناير 2009)

*سلام الرب معكم هل يوجد شريط ترانيم اوبريت عذراء على مر الاجيال*
*على فكرة انا طلبت الترانيم دى قبل كدة اتمنى منكم البحث عنها*
*شكرا على مجهودكم الرائع فى هذا القسم*


----------



## oesi no (22 يناير 2009)

*كل ترانيم فريق كرمال الصليب *
اى خدعه يا كيريا 
​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 يناير 2009)

*انت رااااااااائع ميرسى انت عملت فيا جميله كبيرة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ربنا مايحرمنا منكم ابدا
خالث خالث*


----------



## christ daughter (23 يناير 2009)

*لو سمحتوا ممكن شريط اسمه "كان ياما كان" لفريق العهد الجديدوهاكون متشكرة خالص*


----------



## cobcob (23 يناير 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *نفسى فى ترنيمه فاديه البزى بتاعه وقت شكوكى نغمه وترنيمه
> عارفه انى تعباكى معايا*



*هى الترنيمة موجودة فى المنتدى
انا متأكدة
بس لو ملقتهاش هارفعهالك
النغمة دى بقى ندور عليها​*


----------



## cobcob (23 يناير 2009)

grges monir قال:


> *سلام الرب معكم هل يوجد شريط ترانيم اوبريت عذراء على مر الاجيال*
> *على فكرة انا طلبت الترانيم دى قبل كدة اتمنى منكم البحث عنها*
> *شكرا على مجهودكم الرائع فى هذا القسم*



*احنا عارفين ان حضرتك طلبتها قبل كده
ومعنى اننا ماردناش عليك
اما ان الترانيم مش موجودة وبندور عليها
او انها موجودة بس فى مشكلة معطلة الرفع
لا يوجد داعى لتكرار الطلب
لان موضوع الطلبات متابع من المشرفين باستمرار​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 يناير 2009)

لو سمحتم انا عايزه ترنيمه اسمها
كنت طفل صغير وكان اسمك نظير
علي البابا شنوده الثالث
تقريبا المرنم انطوان
وربنا يبارك تعب خدمتكم​


----------



## kmaxi (23 يناير 2009)

*"رمادى - الحياة الأفضل"*

ممكن ترفع ألبوم:download: "رمادى - الحياة الأفضل" علشان أنا مش لأئية فى أى مكانز متشكر جداااااااا.


----------



## cobcob (23 يناير 2009)

*رد: "رمادى - الحياة الأفضل"*



kmaxi قال:


> ممكن ترفع ألبوم:download: "رمادى - الحياة الأفضل" علشان أنا مش لأئية فى أى مكانز متشكر جداااااااا.


*
شريط (رمادى) فريق الحياة الافضل - شباب ​*


----------



## cobcob (23 يناير 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *نفسى فى ترنيمه فاديه البزى بتاعه وقت شكوكى نغمه وترنيمه
> عارفه انى تعباكى معايا*




*ترنيمة وقت شكوكى = ياللى بتسمعلى لفاديا بزى
فى ألبوم
أنا مش خايف - مجموعة من المرنمين​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (23 يناير 2009)

*ربنا مايحرمنى منك ابدا يا كوبكوب تعباكى معايا ربنا يخليكى*


----------



## oesi no (23 يناير 2009)

*كنت طفل صغير وكان اسمك نظير 
*​


----------



## maia sharbn (23 يناير 2009)

انا عايزة ترنيمة نحن في ايام ايليا كاملة لفريق الرب رايتي والرب يباككم


----------



## noha jo (24 يناير 2009)

*رد: رد على: اطب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*

:smi411:





koko_nana قال:


> :flowers:الترانيم بتتعرض كل يوم الصبح الساعة 9 ص
> تقربيا بيفضل بث كل الترانيم من 9 : 10 ص
> شكرا على محبتك وربنا يعودك ومتشكرة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لاهتماك ولتعبك


----------



## غيث رعد (24 يناير 2009)

cobcob قال:


> *جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز​*



اختي الحبيبة مباركة من قبل الرب لكل عملك والرب يحفظك ويقويك لكل عمل صالح وخدمة تقدميها لرب المجد لتاخذين المكافاة من عند ملك الملوك ورب الارباب دخلت الى الرابط الذي وضعتيه ولكن ترنيمة بيك افراحي من شريطه بالموسيقى ولا في اسم تاني ليست موجودة فالمكتوب بيك افراحي ولكن عند الرفع ترفع ترنيمة عريانا وهذا الامر وجدته باكثر من موقع ولكن ترنيمة بيك افراحي ليست موجودة في شريطه بالموسيقى ولكن موجودة بشريطه بالعود وانا اريدها بشريطه بالموسيقى وانا اعرف انني جاي اتعبكي بطلباتي واثق انني ساجد جوابا شافيا عندكي لهذا الاشكال وشكرا مقدما لكي اختي المباركة


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 يناير 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> *كنت طفل صغير وكان اسمك نظير *​


 

ميرسي يا جورج
 بجد مش عارفه اشكرك ازاي علي تعبك كنت محتاجه الترنيمه دي ضروري
يسوع يرعاك ويبارك حياتك وخدمتك
ويكون معاك دايما​


----------



## bishooooo (25 يناير 2009)

ترنيمة حبك بيحير لفريق better life


----------



## johna&jesus (25 يناير 2009)

ترنيمة لية سايبنى الشريط اسمة لية سا يبنى العدرا مدينة النووووووووووووور


----------



## cobcob (25 يناير 2009)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ترنيمة لية سايبنى الشريط اسمة لية سا يبنى العدرا مدينة النووووووووووووور




*جارى الرفع​*


----------



## أمورة (25 يناير 2009)

بجد شكرا جدا وسامحونى على الغياب الطويل


----------



## johna&jesus (25 يناير 2009)

ربنا يعوضيك يا جميل والشريط دة بجد رواعة واتمنى يعجبكم دة الشريط التانى لكنستى


----------



## maia sharbn (25 يناير 2009)

انا عيزة ترنيمة سنة ورا سنة لفريق التسبيح في الشريط نفسي بتغنيلك انا محتجاهة في الخدمة و الرب يبارككم


----------



## cobcob (25 يناير 2009)

maia sharbn قال:


> انا عيزة ترنيمة سنة ورا سنة لفريق التسبيح في الشريط نفسي بتغنيلك انا محتجاهة في الخدمة و الرب يبارككم




*البوم نفسي بتغنيلك - فريق التسبيح ​*


----------



## minooooo2009 (25 يناير 2009)

من فضلك انا محتاج الالبومين انا عندى ثلاث ترانيم ليهم فقط من شريط غيرت حياتى ,وهم (ما اكرم مراحمك يالله و غيرت حياتى و هاغنى ) والتلاته دوول عجبونى و محتاج الباقى(الابوم والالبوم الاخر اللى انت ذكرتهم)  ربنا يباركك شكرا


----------



## minooooo2009 (25 يناير 2009)

من فضلك انا محتاج الالبومين لفريق الخبر السار .... انا عندى ثلاث ترانيم ليهم فقط من شريط غيرت حياتى ,وهم (ما اكرم مراحمك يالله و غيرت حياتى و هاغنى ) والتلاته دوول عجبونى و محتاج الباقى(الابوم والالبوم الاخر اللى انت ذكرتهم) ربنا يباركك شكرا​


----------



## cobcob (26 يناير 2009)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ربنا يعوضيك يا جميل والشريط دة بجد رواعة واتمنى يعجبكم دة الشريط التانى لكنستى




*شريط ليه سايبنى - كنيسة السيدة العذراء مدينة النور ​*


----------



## amool (26 يناير 2009)

*طلب ترنيمة*

*من فضلكم اخواتى محتاجة ترنيمة بتتكلم عن سر الكهنوت تصلح لأطفال ابتدائى*
*وياريت لو تكون كليب أكون مشكورة ليكم*
*والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم جميعا*​


----------



## maia sharbn (26 يناير 2009)

ميرسي اوي عالشريط انا بجد كنت محتجاه مش عارفة اشكرك ازاي ربنا يباركك


----------



## battooota (26 يناير 2009)

انا كنت عايزة ترنيمة على صليب العار بشوفك وترنيمة حبك شئ احترنا فية


----------



## cobcob (26 يناير 2009)

battooota قال:


> انا كنت عايزة ترنيمة على صليب العار بشوفك وترنيمة حبك شئ احترنا فية




*ترنيمة على صليب العار بشوفك
مريم شوقي
من شريط غالى عليك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يناير 2009)

*بلييييييييييييييييييييز يا احلى ناس محتاجة تمجيد الانبا شنودة رئيس المتوحدين
لانى دورت ومش لقياه غير مكتوووب
وربنا يعوض تعبكم​*


----------



## cobcob (27 يناير 2009)

bent el3dra قال:


> *بلييييييييييييييييييييز يا احلى ناس محتاجة تمجيد الانبا شنودة رئيس المتوحدين
> لانى دورت ومش لقياه غير مكتوووب
> وربنا يعوض تعبكم​*




*موجود فى الشريط ده
طوباك يا أنبا شنودة ​*


----------



## kokielpop (27 يناير 2009)

*سلام المسيح 

انا نفسى ترنيمة بكل لغات العالم ​*


----------



## basnt63 (27 يناير 2009)

ترنيم ورعةجدااااااااااااااااااااااا شكرا


----------



## battooota (27 يناير 2009)

مرسى جدا جدا على ترنيمة على صليب العار بجد انا كنت محتاجاها قوى بس انا محتاجة ترنيمة تانية اسمها حبك شئ احترنا فيه زى الهوا دايما بنلاقية


----------



## miroo (27 يناير 2009)

ممكن ترنيمة (ايا مؤمنين الا تصحبونا )وشكرا على تعب محبتكم الكبير قوى ده


----------



## rmbs8 (27 يناير 2009)

من فضلكوا اخواتي انا عايزه مجموعة صور عن سفرالتكوين او بدء الخليقه والفلك وابونا ابراهيم وابونا اسحق[youtube][/youtube]ضروري علشان عندي كورال وكنت احب اعرض الصور دي علي شاشة العرض مع الترانيم


----------



## cobcob (27 يناير 2009)

battooota قال:


> مرسى جدا جدا على ترنيمة على صليب العار بجد انا كنت محتاجاها قوى بس انا محتاجة ترنيمة تانية اسمها حبك شئ احترنا فيه زى الهوا دايما بنلاقية




*سورى ماكنتش أعرف ان ده اسمها

ترنيمة رائعة هتندم لو مسمعتهاش " زى الهوا " ​*


----------



## cobcob (27 يناير 2009)

miroo قال:


> ممكن ترنيمة (ايا مؤمنين الا تصحبونا )وشكرا على تعب محبتكم الكبير قوى ده




*ترنيمة أيا مؤمنين ألا تصحبونا فى شريط شباب الانب رويس

ترنيمة أيا مؤمنين ألا تصحبونا بلحن آخر 
من شريط تونى فى العيد​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 يناير 2009)

cobcob قال:


> *موجود فى الشريط ده
> طوباك يا أنبا شنودة ​*



*ميييرسى يا حبيبتى 
ربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## cobcob (27 يناير 2009)

rmbs8 قال:


> من فضلكوا اخواتي انا عايزه مجموعة صور عن سفرالتكوين او بدء الخليقه والفلك وابونا ابراهيم وابونا اسحق[youtube][/youtube]ضروري علشان عندي كورال وكنت احب اعرض الصور دي علي شاشة العرض مع الترانيم



*الموضوع ده مخصص لطلبات الترانيم فقط 
يمكنك وضع طلبك للصور فى قسم الصور المسيحية​**الصور المسيحية​*


----------



## mariam33 (27 يناير 2009)

:smi420:[/FONT]سلام ونعمة المسيح لكل اعضاء المنتدى  الرب يبارك المنتدى من كل شر واعتداء  اوهجوم علية.......... ممكن اطلب ترنيمة انا سمعتها اول مرة على المنتدى الكنيسةعلى ال--(you tupe)للمرنم// سركيس... واسم الترنيمة (مالى غيرك الجاء لية ربى وانا تعبان) سورى اسم المرنم غريب  انا اخذتة من على الكليب برجاء انا نفسى احمل الترنيمة لكنى لم اجدها[ربنا يبارك فيكم جميعا:99::99::94::94:/COLOR]


----------



## cobcob (27 يناير 2009)

mariam33 قال:


> :smi420:[/FONT]سلام ونعمة المسيح لكل اعضاء المنتدى  الرب يبارك المنتدى من كل شر واعتداء  اوهجوم علية.......... ممكن اطلب ترنيمة انا سمعتها اول مرة على المنتدى الكنيسةعلى ال--(you tupe)للمرنم// سركيس... واسم الترنيمة (مالى غيرك الجاء لية ربى وانا تعبان) سورى اسم المرنم غريب  انا اخذتة من على الكليب برجاء انا نفسى احمل الترنيمة لكنى لم اجدها[ربنا يبارك فيكم جميعا:99::99::94::94:/COLOR]




*ترنيمة مالى غيرك ألجأ اليه ​*


----------



## rmbs8 (28 يناير 2009)

*ميرسى اوى ليكم على الاهتمام بالموضوع بتاعى*

*وشكرا ل copcop & marim33*


----------



## sery (28 يناير 2009)

سلام ونعمه ربنا يسوع المسيح معكم 
لو سمحتو عاوزه ترنيمه سمعتها مره فى منتدى مسيحى اسمها لحد امتى يا خطيه كانت بترنمها بنت مصريه فى كنيسه تقريبا فى كاريفونيا بدون موسيقى لو حد  يقدر يديهالى اكون شاكره شكرا


----------



## mariam33 (28 يناير 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااآ ليك بجد ترنيمة جميلة جدا ومعزية وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك اختكم (مريم)


----------



## cobcob (28 يناير 2009)

sery قال:


> سلام ونعمه ربنا يسوع المسيح معكم
> لو سمحتو عاوزه ترنيمه سمعتها مره فى منتدى مسيحى اسمها لحد امتى يا خطيه كانت بترنمها بنت مصريه فى كنيسه تقريبا فى كاريفونيا بدون موسيقى لو حد  يقدر يديهالى اكون شاكره شكرا




*هو ماينفعش تسجيل تانى للترنيمة غير ده؟؟​*


----------



## cobcob (28 يناير 2009)

sery قال:


> سلام ونعمه ربنا يسوع المسيح معكم
> لو سمحتو عاوزه ترنيمه سمعتها مره فى منتدى مسيحى اسمها لحد امتى يا خطيه كانت بترنمها بنت مصريه فى كنيسه تقريبا فى كاريفونيا بدون موسيقى لو حد  يقدر يديهالى اكون شاكره شكرا




*تقريبا هى دى الترنيمة المطلوبة 

ترنيمة شديدة قوى اسمها : لحد امتى ​*


----------



## kokielpop (28 يناير 2009)

*فين طلبى انا مش لاقيه 

ترنيمة اسمها (بكل لغات العالم )​*


----------



## battooota (29 يناير 2009)

انا كنت عايزه ترنيمة اسمها ربى تعالى املانى بالروح وهز كيانى:94:94


----------



## tifa_jesus (29 يناير 2009)

[]ترنيمه تسبيح للرب بيعلى وتعلى معاه الفرحه وربنا يعوض اللي يجيبهالي[


----------



## oesi no (29 يناير 2009)

*تسبيح للرب هيعلى وتعلى معاه الفرحة 
*​


----------



## ashraf 2009 (29 يناير 2009)

ممكن شريط سريكس الجديد  قربت النهايه


----------



## tifa_jesus (29 يناير 2009)

انا متشكر جدا وربنا يعوضك ويفرحك


----------



## sery (29 يناير 2009)

:new8:شكرا على ترنيمه لحد امتى يا خطيه فعلا هى دى الترنيمه ال بدور عليها شكرااااااااا


----------



## mariam33 (29 يناير 2009)

سلام المسيح معاكم انا كنت طلبت ترنيمة للمرنم سركيس ممكن اطلب الشريط كامل انا اسفة انا بتقل عليكم ..... الترنيمة كانت اسمها(2::36_1_66::big37: مالى غيرك الجاء لية )):36_33_3:


----------



## rmbs8 (29 يناير 2009)

:_*11_12_13[1]::11_12_13[1]:سلام يا اخوتي 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم :smi106::
انا كنت نفسي في ترانيم بتتكلم عن سفر أشعياء  لكن مش لاقيه 
انا مش عارفه لو جبتوهالي   :36_3_13:                ممكن اكون سعيده جدا:mus13:*_​


----------



## cobcob (29 يناير 2009)

rmbs8 قال:


> :_*11_12_13[1]::11_12_13[1]:سلام يا اخوتي
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم :smi106::
> انا كنت نفسي في ترانيم بتتكلم عن سفر أشعياء  لكن مش لاقيه
> انا مش عارفه لو جبتوهالي   :36_3_13:                ممكن اكون سعيده جدا:mus13:*_​



*أوبريت " مسيحنا فوق الزمان " لشباب الانبا رويس
بيتكلم عن رموز السيد المسيح والنبوات عنه فى العهد القديم
يا رب ينفعك

مسيحنا فوق الزمان - شباب الانبا رويس ​*


----------



## cobcob (29 يناير 2009)

mariam33 قال:


> سلام المسيح معاكم انا كنت طلبت ترنيمة للمرنم سركيس ممكن اطلب الشريط كامل انا اسفة انا بتقل عليكم ..... الترنيمة كانت اسمها(2::36_1_66::big37: مالى غيرك الجاء لية )):36_33_3:



*بصى انا مش فاهمة بالظبط ترتيب الالبومات 
بس فى عندنا كذا البوم 

ألبوم - أجمل أيامى - للمرنم سركيس دياربى 

شريط ما اجملك للمرنم سركيس دياربى ​*


----------



## oesi no (29 يناير 2009)

*لو تقدرى تيجى بكرة اكون جيبتلك البوم سيركس دياربى  اللى هو مالى غيرك 
لانى دلوقتى برفع شريط تامر العجمى 
والنت مش مساعدنى خالص 

*​


----------



## oesi no (29 يناير 2009)

*ألبوم سركيس دياربي الجديد رائع(مالي غيرك) 

http://www.4shared.com/file/71426955...so3_2lrab.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/71426969...e_bsh3bak.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/71426979..._ya_yaso3.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/71426973...mal_2iame.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/71426967..._fe_2lkon.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/71426975...5/3medoni.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/71426963...e_bsh3bak.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/71426960...dto_qrare.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/71426959...2lk_2amre.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/71426956...dk_yaso3e.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/71426955...so3_2lrab.html


*
*جيبتهولك منقول من موقع تانى *
*لغاية بكرة على ما ارفعه على سيرفر المنتدى وباعلى جودة بأذن المسيح *​


----------



## haydoda (30 يناير 2009)

سلام
أنا محتاجة ترنيمة محتاجينلك تمسك الأيد اللى تاهت عن ايديك


----------



## rmbs8 (30 يناير 2009)

SIZE="3"]*cob cob:s[mi420:  مرسيه اوي :smi420:لكن انا عايزه ترانيم بتتكلم عن الاحداث بتاعة سفر أشعياء نفسه :36_22_26:
انا عارفه الترنيمه بتاعة مسيحنا فوق الزمان لشباب الانبا رويس لكن انا نفسي في ترانيم تكون اكثر تفسيرا للسفر  زي ما شباب الانبا رويس عملين مثلا للتكوين والخروج...................الي اخره...​**​*[/SIZE]
:11_6_204:​


----------



## mariam33 (30 يناير 2009)

:new6::36_33_7::36_3_9:بجد انتو احلى منتدى وانت مش عسولة بس انت شهد مكررررررررررررررررر شكرآ ليك وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك الشريط جميل جدآ لكن انتو احلى منتدى:36_3_11::big31::36_22_26:


----------



## oesi no (30 يناير 2009)

*جارى رفع ترنيمة محتاجينلك تمسك الايد اللى تاهت  على سيرفر المنتدى 
*​


----------



## oesi no (30 يناير 2009)

*محتاجينلك تمسك الايد اللى  تاهت عن ايدينا 
على سيرفر المنتدى
للتحميل  كليك يمين + save target as 
*​


----------



## mero cat (30 يناير 2009)

بلييييييز انا عايزه ترنيمه مالى غيرك الجأ ليه ربى وانا تعبان ضرووووووووورى


----------



## basnt63 (30 يناير 2009)

ميرسى على الترنيم الجميلة


----------



## haydoda (30 يناير 2009)

مرسى جداااااااااااااااااااا على الترنيمة
ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## cobcob (30 يناير 2009)

mero cat قال:


> بلييييييز انا عايزه ترنيمه مالى غيرك الجأ ليه ربى وانا تعبان ضرووووووووورى



*ترنيمة مالى غيرك ألجأ اليه ​*


----------



## sandoura (31 يناير 2009)

ارجوكم انا عايزة ترنيمة مين اللى هيوصل كلمة ربنا لفريق الحياة الافضل و ترنيمة يسكن المجد ارضنا


----------



## GeGE Kerolles (31 يناير 2009)

سلام المسيح للجميع
رجاء ترنيمه خالق كل الناس والكون
من برنامج كوكى وقطقط
وشكرا لتعبكم


----------



## oesi no (31 يناير 2009)

sandoura قال:


> ارجوكم انا عايزة ترنيمة مين اللى هيوصل كلمة ربنا لفريق الحياة الافضل و ترنيمة يسكن المجد ارضنا


ترنيمة بيعدى يوم من بعد يوم  لفريق الحياة الافضل 
اللى هى مين اللى هيوصل 
يسكن المجد ارضنا  
فريق انهار الحياة 
​


----------



## battooota (31 يناير 2009)

بليييييييييييييز عايزة ترنيمة سنه ورا سنه عينك علينا


----------



## oesi no (31 يناير 2009)

> سلام المسيح للجميع
> رجاء ترنيمه خالق كل الناس والكون
> من برنامج كوكى وقطقط
> وشكرا لتعبكم


*هى عندى فيديو 
هحولهالك اوديو وارفعها 
استنانى 
*​


----------



## oesi no (31 يناير 2009)

*هو بيدى اللون للورد هو خلق السما والارض 

من برنامج كوكى وقطقط
*​


----------



## battooota (31 يناير 2009)

كنت عايزة ترنيمة ماتشغلش بالك خايف لية وتخاف من اية ربنا موجود


----------



## NNOO (31 يناير 2009)

ممكن اطلب شريط ترانيم لـ ايمن كفرونى الأول اللى فى ترنيمة لا لم ارا حباً و من انا لانى مش فاكرة اسم الشريط


----------



## oesi no (31 يناير 2009)

*جارى البحث على الترنيمة 
هى من شريط بيحبنى للحن الروحانى وكلمات رمزى بشارة 
بحاول اجيبهالك بجودة حلوة
لان الموجودة جودتها وحشه خالص 
*​


----------



## oesi no (31 يناير 2009)

*متشغلش بالك خايف ليه وتخاف من ايه ربنا موجود 
اللحن الروحانى 
من شريط بيحبنى 
*​


----------



## sandraa (31 يناير 2009)

انا عايزة شريط شوكةحب  لفريق سانت ماريا يا ريت علشان انا بحبة


----------



## battooota (31 يناير 2009)

ترنيمة ماتشغلش بالك مش راضية تحمل عندى:smi411:


----------



## oesi no (31 يناير 2009)

*شريط ايمن كفرونى الاول لغيرك ما بقى راح اغنى *​


----------



## oesi no (31 يناير 2009)

> ترنيمة ماتشغلش بالك مش راضية تحمل عندى:smi411:


*شغاله عندى 
هنزلها وارفعهالك على سيرفر المنتدى 
*​


----------



## oesi no (31 يناير 2009)

*ربنا موجود على سيرفر المنتدى*
اللى  هى متشغلش بالك
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/files.arabchurch.com/tranem/r/rabina_mawgood.mp3​


----------



## nancy magdy (31 يناير 2009)

نفسى فى ترانيم للموبايل تكون mp3وقصيره ارجوكم وبسرعه


----------



## oesi no (31 يناير 2009)

*83 مقطع ترانيم للموبايل mp3*​


----------



## mary_m!na (1 فبراير 2009)

سلام المسيح
انا كنت بدور كتير على ترنيمة 
ماذا بكم احبائي


----------



## sandoura (1 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جدا على الترانيم و على تعبكم


----------



## John Amir (1 فبراير 2009)

من فضلك كنت عايز موسقى ترانيم(امسك يارب ايدي، انت راعي نفسي الحنون لكورال القطيع الصغير،بطل انا،وعمري مادقت سعادة في قلبي)وشكرا لتعب محبتك


----------



## gogo99 (1 فبراير 2009)

ياريت تجيبولى ترانيم

ترنيمة وقت ضيقتنا وكل شدائد

علشان ايدك دايما جنبى تمسحلى الدموع

كراع صالح سعيت لطلب الضال

فمررت بكى و اذا زمنك زمن الحب

جاى بسلم قلبى يا ربى

ربى يسوع جه عشانى و قاللى انا ليك  انا حبك انا شمسك فى الضلمة انا نور عينيك

ياللى مليت القلب بنورك ياللى سبيت الروح احسان


----------



## nanooos (1 فبراير 2009)

nanooos قال:


> لو سمحت عايزه ترنيمه للاطفال اسمها " اصحاب" والقرار بتعها بيقول" اصحاب و الايد فى الايد اصحاب و الكل سعيد اصحاب و الحب يزيد و بقوه نقول و نعييد"



ليه محدش بيجاوب عليا ؟؟ من فضلكم حد يقول اى حاجه


----------



## cobcob (2 فبراير 2009)

nanooos قال:


> ليه محدش بيجاوب عليا ؟؟ من فضلكم حد يقول اى حاجه




*محدش بيجاوب حضرتك عشان الترنيمة مش عندنا
الواضح من خلال الموضوع ان الطلب لو موجود بيتوفر فى اسرع وقت ممكن
بس اكيد الطلبات اللى مش بنلاقيها صعب اننا نرد على واحد واحد منهم
ونقول انه مش موجود لاننا بنستمر فى البحث عم الطلب​*


----------



## gogo99 (2 فبراير 2009)

ياريت حد يلاقيلى اى ترنيمة من الطلبتهم 

ارجو الرد سريعا و شكرا


----------



## mina_star300 (2 فبراير 2009)

سلام المسيح معكم  لوسمحتم عاوز شريط وديع الصافي    يا مريم   وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم    :36_22_26::36_3_15::36_3_11:​


----------



## gogo99 (2 فبراير 2009)

و ترنيمة شئ يطمنا وعد ربنا العظيم  لن تقوى على الكنيسة ابواب الجحيم


----------



## sosana (2 فبراير 2009)

عايزة ترنيمة مين احن منك بليييييييز


----------



## jesusmylife2 (2 فبراير 2009)

*هااااااااااي 
معلش هاتعبكوا 
ممكن شريط "اريدك ربي" (لفريق يوبال)

وشريط "شوكه حب" (لفريق سانت مارينا)

انا دورت عليهم كتيييير ومش لقتهم
ارجو المساعد*


----------



## oesi no (2 فبراير 2009)

*ترنيمة مين احن منك 

الطلبات اللى مش بنلاقيها مش بنرد على اصحابها 
ولكن مش معنى دة اننا مش بندور على الترانيم 
سلام ونعمه 
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 فبراير 2009)

انا عايزه شرايط ترانيم فريق الانبا رويس كلها
انا عارفه اني بتقل عليكم
وربنا يبارك ثمرة خدمتكم​


----------



## oesi no (3 فبراير 2009)

*شرايط ترانيم فريق الانبا رويس 
*​


----------



## botros_22 (3 فبراير 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> *ترنيمة مين احن منك *
> 
> 
> *الطلبات اللى مش بنلاقيها مش بنرد على اصحابها *
> ...




دى موسيقى الترنيمة​


----------



## oesi no (3 فبراير 2009)

*خطأ غير مقصود 
ترنيمة  مين احن منك للشماس ميلاد بشرى 
*​


----------



## شنودة يني (3 فبراير 2009)

عايز ترنيمة ماما عرفت منك حكاية يسوع ياريت بسرعة اصل محتاجها ضروري [ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 فبراير 2009)

ميرسي يا جورج بجد دايما بتجيلي اللي طلبته في وقت قياسي
لاني بكون فعلا محتاجه قوي
ربنا يبارك خدمتك يارب​


----------



## oesi no (3 فبراير 2009)

*ماما عرفت منك حكاية يسوع 
*​


----------



## mariam33 (4 فبراير 2009)

:smi420::36_33_3:سلام ونعمة المسيح على احلى منتدى فى الدنيا.........ز انا اليوم مش عايزة ترنيمة لكنى عندى طلب هااااااااااااااااام جدا........... عايزة فيلم(( لآمنا الغالية طماف ايرينى)) الفيلم موجود فى المنتدى لكن اللرابط الموجود لم يشتغل بعد فبرجاء!!!!!!!!!!!!!!: الى عندة الفيلم يجيبهولى وربنا يبارك تعب محبتكو شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا :big37::36_22_26::11:


----------



## oesi no (4 فبراير 2009)

*هاتى اللينك  بتاع الموضوع اللى لينكه مش شغال  واحاول اجيبهولك 
سلام ونعمه 
*​


----------



## PIROANTOUN (4 فبراير 2009)

انا محتاج شعار عن الاحترام


----------



## PIROANTOUN (4 فبراير 2009)

ترنيمة للاطفال عن الاحترام


----------



## androsh (5 فبراير 2009)

الترنيمة موجودة فى شريط "ايمانى اكيد" - كورال مريم - 
كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم بدرياس - عين شمس


----------



## minooooo2009 (5 فبراير 2009)

minooooo2009 قال:


> من فضلك انا محتاج الالبومين لفريق الخبر السار .... انا عندى ثلاث ترانيم ليهم فقط من شريط غيرت حياتى ,وهم (ما اكرم مراحمك يالله و غيرت حياتى و هاغنى ) والتلاته دوول عجبونى و محتاج الباقى(الابوم والالبوم الاخر اللى انت ذكرتهم) ربنا يباركك شكرا​



منفضلك


----------



## minooooo2009 (5 فبراير 2009)

5"]من فضلك انا محتاج الالبومين لفريق الخبر السار .... انا عندى ثلاث ترانيم ليهم فقط من شريط غيرت حياتى ,وهم (ما اكرم مراحمك يالله و غيرت حياتى و هاغنى ) والتلاته دوول عجبونى و محتاج الباقى(الابوم والالبوم الاخر اللى انت ذكرتهم) ربنا يباركك شكرا


----------



## M@rvy M@rmoOora (5 فبراير 2009)

*انا كنت عايزه ترنيمة م ر ي م بصوت بولس ملاك بلزززز بسرعة....و ميرسى على تعبكم*


----------



## مارلين ابراهيم (5 فبراير 2009)

اااااااااااااااارجوكم عايزه شريط ترانيم معاك حياتي


----------



## shamaoun (5 فبراير 2009)

هارمي اتكالي عليك - حضن ايديك لفريق قلب داود 
بس هما عاملين ترنيمة تالتة ايه هي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## cobcob (5 فبراير 2009)

M@rvy M@rmoOora قال:


> *انا كنت عايزه ترنيمة م ر ي م بصوت بولس ملاك بلزززز بسرعة....و ميرسى على تعبكم*




*ترنيمة م ر ي م مريم اسمك غالى عليا​*


----------



## cobcob (5 فبراير 2009)

androsh قال:


> الترنيمة موجودة فى شريط "ايمانى اكيد" - كورال مريم -
> كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم بدرياس - عين شمس



*شريط "ايمانى أكيد" - كورال مريم ​**ده شريط ايمانى أكيد بس ايه الترنيمة المطلوبة ؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## cobcob (5 فبراير 2009)

مارلين ابراهيم قال:


> اااااااااااااااارجوكم عايزه شريط ترانيم معاك حياتي





*شريط معاك حياتى - كورال أنغام السماء ​*


----------



## sandoura (5 فبراير 2009)

ارجوكم انا عايزة ترنيمة البشرية كانت غرقانة فى الجمود .


----------



## sandoura (5 فبراير 2009)

فى ترنيمة اسمها لا تشمتى بى يا عدوتى ارجوكم انا محتجاها


----------



## مارلين ابراهيم (5 فبراير 2009)

عايزه ترنيمه اسمها لما الشمس تغيب


----------



## cobcob (5 فبراير 2009)

sandoura قال:


> ارجوكم انا عايزة ترنيمة البشرية كانت غرقانة فى الجمود .



*
ترنيمة البشرية كانت غرقانة فى الجمود ( نجم أذاب الجليد ) 
من شريط نجم أذاب الجليد - كورال القطيع الصغير​*


----------



## cobcob (5 فبراير 2009)

sandoura قال:


> فى ترنيمة اسمها لا تشمتى بى يا عدوتى ارجوكم انا محتجاها



*ترنيمة لا تشمتى 
من شريط لن أنحنى - ماهر فايز​*


----------



## مارلين ابراهيم (5 فبراير 2009)

بجد شكرا ليك ياااااا cobcob


----------



## oesi no (5 فبراير 2009)

*لما الشمس تغيب 
حلووووووووة اووووووووووى 
*​


----------



## anosh (6 فبراير 2009)

*انا ليا طلب صغير كان من فترة فيه اسكتش اجنبى صامت ( عن الانسان و شهواته و تحرير الله له ) نازل على النت كتير انا كنت محتاجاه ضرورررررررررررى جداااااااااا لانى محتاجه الترنيمة بتاعته ضرورى ياريت اللى عنده الاسكتش ده يرفعهولى وبجد اكون متشكرة جدااااااااااااااااااااا و ربنا يعوضكم  ​*


----------



## oesi no (6 فبراير 2009)

*الاسكتش مكنش فيه ترنيمة 
كانت موسيقى بس 
عندى فيديو 
ارفعلك موسيقى بس ولا صوت وصورة 
وعاوزه صيغته تكون ايه 
*​


----------



## oesi no (6 فبراير 2009)

[youtube]9_M0H5nrY8E[/youtube]
هو دة المطلوب ؟


----------



## الأخت مايا (7 فبراير 2009)

سلام المسيح
ممكن ترميهة

متل الابن الشاطر

و  كيق بدي خاق من العتمي

يا ابني عطيني قلبك

شكرا


----------



## oesi no (7 فبراير 2009)

*مثل الابن الشاطر *​


----------



## anosh (7 فبراير 2009)

*هو فعلا الاسكتش ياريت ترفعهولى صوت و صورة  بجد اكون شاكره ليك جدااااااااااااااااا ... ​*


----------



## oesi no (8 فبراير 2009)

*عاوزة صيغته avi ولا wmv ولا asf ولا flv ولا ايه ؟؟؟
*​


----------



## مارلين ابراهيم (8 فبراير 2009)

شكرا بببببببببببببجد ياoesi


----------



## gogo99 (8 فبراير 2009)

اريد
ترنيمة وقت ضيقتنا وكل شدائد

علشان ايدك دايما جنبى تمسحلى الدموع

كراع صالح سعيت لطلب الضال
شئ يطمنا 

فمررت بكى و اذا زمنك زمن الحب

جاى بسلم قلبى يا ربى

ربى يسوع جه عشانى و قاللى انا ليك انا حبك انا شمسك فى الضلمة انا نور عينيك

ياللى مليت القلب بنورك ياللى سبيت الروح احسان


----------



## battooota (8 فبراير 2009)

انا كنت عايزة كلمات ترنيمة فى نهاية الحكايه لفريق قلب داود


----------



## anosh (8 فبراير 2009)

*اى صيغة بس المهم تشتغل على البريمير ....... و شكرااااااااااا مقدما ​*


----------



## oesi no (9 فبراير 2009)

*جارى التحويل والرفع بصيغه wmv
*​


----------



## oesi no (9 فبراير 2009)

*اسف جدا برنامج التحويل مشتغلش معايا فرفعتها بالصيغه اللى عندى 
للتحميل
Lighthouse Everything Skit.flv
*​


----------



## كيمو المتعلم (9 فبراير 2009)

كل سنة و انتم طيبين بمناسبة صوم يونان 
ممكن ترانيم تناسب المناسبة او ترانيم و مدايح الصوم الكبير


----------



## cobcob (9 فبراير 2009)

كيمو المتعلم قال:


> كل سنة و انتم طيبين بمناسبة صوم يونان
> ممكن ترانيم تناسب المناسبة او ترانيم و مدايح الصوم الكبير





*شريط فوق الجبال - تسبحة وألحان الصوم الكبير - الشماس عادل ماهر​*


----------



## romany samir (10 فبراير 2009)

*سلام ونعمة ممكن  ترنيمه او شريط تاه طريقى للشماس بولس ملاك 
 ربنا يعوض  تعب محبتكم*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2009)

سلام ونعمه يا اخوتى 

كنت عايز ترنيمه تعال إليه 

بس مش عارف اسم المرنمه 

عملت سرش كتير على جوجل بس مالقتهاش 

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم وخدمتكم ​


----------



## anosh (10 فبراير 2009)

*تعال اليه ديه ترنيمة للمرنمه ايرينى ابو جابر و اسمها  ( عارفك مش قادر ترتاح ) اكتب اسمها و اعمل سرش هاتلاقيها​*


----------



## anosh (10 فبراير 2009)

*انا حملت الاسكتش بس للاسف ماشتغلش خاااااااااااااااااااااااالص على اى برنامج مش عارفه ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## cobcob (10 فبراير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> سلام ونعمه يا اخوتى
> 
> كنت عايز ترنيمه تعال إليه
> 
> ...




*عارفك مش قادر ترتاح - ايرينى أبو جابر ​*


----------



## oesi no (10 فبراير 2009)

حولى صيغه الفيديو بالبرنامج دة 
http://www.nch.com.au/components/prismsetup.exe


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2009)

cobcob قال:


> *عارفك مش قادر ترتاح - ايرينى أبو جابر ​*


ميررررسى كتير يا فندم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## magy ghaly (10 فبراير 2009)

انا محتاجة ترنيمة تعبت من الضياع لايمن كفرونى والرب يباركك


----------



## music_jojo (10 فبراير 2009)

مارلين ابراهيم قال:


> عايزه ترنيمه اسمها لما الشمس تغيب



http://www.4shared.com/file/87058504/4b4a0623/meen_3ero_yasou3.html

هى دى الترنيمه انا مش عارفه حد جابهالك ولا لأ, سامحينى هى صوتها مش حلو اوى بس للاسف هى دى اللى عرفت اجيبها 
ياريت اكون عرفت انقلها صح لو ماشتغلتش ياريت حد يقوللى فين المشكله عشان دى اول مره ارفع حاجه )


----------



## مارلين ابراهيم (10 فبراير 2009)

شكرا ليك بجد ياmusic  علي تعبك 
واذكرني في صلواتك


----------



## R0ma (11 فبراير 2009)

سلام نعمه انا بصراحة لسه جديد هنا واحب انضم ليكم وليا طلب ورجاء وتوسل إلى مشرفة الترانيم cobcob كنتى قولتى انك عندك ترنيمة ارحم ضعفى ( حاسس إنى بعيد عنك ) على شريط كاسيت وواحد طلبها وقولتى حاتجبيها بس للأسف الترنيمة مالهاش اى أثر فارجوكى من فضلك ماعندكيش فكره انا محتاج الترنيمة دى قد ايه بتفكرنى بأيام ماكنت طفل  ارجو منك ترفعيها على المنتدى ولكى جزيل الشكر والتقدير وربنا يعوض تعبك خير


----------



## cobcob (11 فبراير 2009)

r0ma قال:


> سلام نعمه انا بصراحة لسه جديد هنا واحب انضم ليكم وليا طلب ورجاء وتوسل إلى مشرفة الترانيم cobcob كنتى قولتى انك عندك ترنيمة ارحم ضعفى ( حاسس إنى بعيد عنك ) على شريط كاسيت وواحد طلبها وقولتى حاتجبيها بس للأسف الترنيمة مالهاش اى أثر فارجوكى من فضلك ماعندكيش فكره انا محتاج الترنيمة دى قد ايه بتفكرنى بأيام ماكنت طفل :d ارجو منك ترفعيها على المنتدى ولكى جزيل الشكر والتقدير وربنا يعوض تعبك خير



*الترنيمة موجودة على شريط كاسيت عندى فعلا
بس لو حولتها وكطيتها هايكون جودة الصوت سيئة جدا
عموما هاحاول مرة تانية​*


----------



## R0ma (11 فبراير 2009)

ارجوكى حاولى انا قلبت عليها الدنيا مش لاقيها خالص :smil8: وشكرا على الرد :t30:


----------



## cobcob (11 فبراير 2009)

magy ghaly قال:


> انا محتاجة ترنيمة تعبت من الضياع لايمن كفرونى والرب يباركك



*ترنيمة تعبت من الضياع - من شريط تعبت من الضياع - أيمن كفرونى​*


----------



## نبيل مكرم (11 فبراير 2009)

اي ترنيمه للانبا اثناسيوس


----------



## cobcob (11 فبراير 2009)

نبيل مكرم قال:


> اي ترنيمه للانبا اثناسيوس



*ترنيمة سلاما وحبا فى كل أوان
من أوبريت الكنيسة الخالدة - شباب الانبا رويس ​*
*قرار:

سلامًا وحباً في كل أوان وبركة وشفاعة على مر الزمان
لمن في البطاركة دعوه الرسولي لروح أثناسيوس .. لحامي الإيمان

(1)- إيمانه الكبير في قلبه الصغير لطفل يُقلد طقسا للعماد
دي كانت بداية لقديس عظيم هيشيل صليبه فِي طريق الجهاد
عاش أثناسيوس زمان الإضطهاد وشاف العذاب شيء فوق الإحتمال
لكن شهدائنا بكل ثبات زرعوا الإيمان في قلبه بكمال

(2)- وفي نيقية كانت غيرته على الإيمان
كشف بيها أريوس بكل بيان
وأصغر مُدافِع عن اللاهوت حمى لنا الكنيسة لمر الزمان
وعندما صار في الثلاثين أصبح للكنيسة الراعي الأمين
وقاوم ميليتيوس وأتباع أريوس قاوم بدعهم مع المؤمنين


(3)- يا صاحب إيمان مبني فوق الصخور
لا فيه ريح تصده ولا موج يهده 
ولو العالم كان .. كان كله ضدي أنا بالمسيح حأبقى صامد وضده
في كل المجامع بكل الحروب عزلوك يا أبانا من خدمة كنيستك
كانوا خمس مرات لكنك تعود لتحمي الإيمان اللي أصله فاديك

(4)- كتبت لنا ذخيرة إيمان نُسك ولاهوت .. تفسير عقيدة
دفاعك أمام وثنيين وأريوس أراء الكنيسة القوية السديدة
وعندما حان زمان إنتقاله ودع كنيسة الإيمان العتيدة
وأحضر البابا شنودة رفاته لصخرة إيماننا الكنيسة المجيدة​*


----------



## youking (11 فبراير 2009)

رجاء محبة للجميع اريد شريط وحشنا ظهورك للشماس ميشيل القس


----------



## shadyf2003 (12 فبراير 2009)

الأخت مايا قال:


> سلام المسيح
> 
> 
> لقد سمعت ترتيلة احببتها جدا ولكن لم اعرف لمن ولم استطع الحصول عليها اذا حدن بيعرف لمن او عندو هي رجاءً
> ...



الترنيمة اهيه :download:
*http://rapidshare.com/files/73622518/lo_fe_wst_hmomak_BY_GIGI.mp3*
او:download:
*http://www.4shared.com/file/33979711/6de94a0b/_____.html?s=1*
و دا البور بوينت بتاعها:download:
*http://www.4shared.com/file/65984735/3b898c2/___.html*
و هي في شريط هو رائع لفريق التسبيح ....God Bless You


----------



## shadyf2003 (12 فبراير 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *انا حابة احصل على ترنيمة يا رب صخرتي اليك صرختي فانت مخلصي في ضعف قوتي اقول ثابت قلبي
> هي الكلمات الاولي للترنيمة
> انا سمعت هي الترنيمة لما كنت صغيرة يعني من شي 10 سنين وبعدني لهلا حابة احصل عليها فياريت حدا يساعدني ويجبلي ياها​*




انا لقيت الترنيمة ... معلش ان كان دا متاخر بس انا لسه قاري الطلب   :download:
*http://87.117.253.140/Tranem/nasef_sob7e/tabeto_qalbe/ya_rab_sa5rate.wma*
و هي للمرنم/ ناصف صبحي
لو محتاجة ترنيمة تاني ممكن اطلبي و هحاول اوفرها بسرعة


----------



## rmbs8 (12 فبراير 2009)

​سلام ونعمه يا اخواتي
من فضلكم انا عايزه حد يرد عليا 
انا محتاجه جدا لترانيم بتتكلم عن تفسير لسفر اشعياء


----------



## mikoo (12 فبراير 2009)

سلام  انا كنت عايز ترنيمة اسمها مررت ببابك و فيها في النص كده حتي بتقول رأسي قد امتلأ من الطل و قصصي من ندي الليل و شكراااا مقدما


----------



## ماجد صابر (12 فبراير 2009)

لو سمحت عايز اخر شريط لفاديا بازى تقريبا اسمو لالهى جيت


----------



## music_jojo (12 فبراير 2009)

عايزه شريط غيرت حياتى لفريق الخبر السار , معلش هتعبك يا كوب كوب و كنت طلبت ترنيمه (يسوعى اشكرك يا ربى) ومحدش رد على , كده يعنى مش عند حد ؟ 
و معلش بقى سؤال كمان  لو حد طلب حاجه و الحاجه دى عندى ينفع ارفعها عادى ولا لأ ؟
شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## oesi no (12 فبراير 2009)

*ياريت ترفع كل الحاجات اللى عندك ومش موجودة على الموقع مش اللى تتطلب بس *​


----------



## Hallelujah (12 فبراير 2009)

*مين غيرك بيحن عليا
اداء كورال قناة سي تي في
من فضلكم *


----------



## oesi no (13 فبراير 2009)

*مين غيرك بيحن عليا ctv*​


----------



## romany samir (13 فبراير 2009)

*سلام ونعمة لو سمحتم ياريت حد يرد عليا فى  الترنيمه اللى انا عايزها ممكن 
 ترنيمه او شريط تاه طريقى للشماس بولس ملاك 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم*​


----------



## sandoura (13 فبراير 2009)

عايزة ترنيمة من لى سواك يحمينى و ترنيمة علمنى انتظرك يارب


----------



## Hallelujah (13 فبراير 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> *مين غيرك بيحن عليا ctv*​



:Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## oesi no (13 فبراير 2009)

*من لى سواك يحمينى المرنم عماد خيرى *
*وفيه كمان لشباب الانبا رويس ولليديا شديد *
*اى واحدة منهم محتاجها قول وانا ارفعهالك *
*علمنى انتظرك يارب مينا الجمال *
*وفيه كمان كذا اصدار تانى من الترنيمة لو عاوزها *
*فيه فلاديفيا  وحاجة مجهوله معرفش مين بيرنمها *​


----------



## oesi no (13 فبراير 2009)

*



سلام ونعمة لو سمحتم ياريت حد يرد عليا فى الترنيمه اللى انا عايزها ممكن 
ترنيمه او شريط تاه طريقى للشماس بولس ملاك 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم

أنقر للتوسيع...

لو عندنا او لاقيناه على اى موقع على النت كنا جيبناه علطول 
لكن هو مش متوفر حاليا عندى او على النت وياريت لو عند اى حد يرفعه 
انا اتمنى *​


----------



## newly (13 فبراير 2009)

فيه شريط جديد جدا !!!!!!
للمرنم زياد شحاده بعنوان "اله الأمانه"

ياريت لو حد يقدر يجيبه يبقى عمل خدمه كبيره


----------



## gogo99 (13 فبراير 2009)

[**


----------



## gogo99 (13 فبراير 2009)

:hlp:


----------



## sandoura (14 فبراير 2009)

بجد مرسى على تعبكم


----------



## sandoura (14 فبراير 2009)

انا عايزة ترنيمة مش عارفة اسمها بس بتقول شكرا للة الذى يقودنا فى موكب النصرة كل حين


----------



## the.hiro2010 (14 فبراير 2009)

ممكن شريط المس ايدينا

*تم دمج المشاركات المكررة​*


----------



## cobcob (14 فبراير 2009)

the.hiro2010 قال:


> ممكن شريط المس ايدينا
> 
> *تم دمج المشاركات المكررة​*





*شريط ألمس ايدينا​*


----------



## مورا مارون (14 فبراير 2009)

عاوزة ترتيلة

يسوع أنت الهي   حبك شافيا الوحيد

بسرعة يا ميشل 

شكراا سلفا​


----------



## مورا مارون (14 فبراير 2009)

sandoura قال:


> انا عايزة ترنيمة مش عارفة اسمها بس بتقول شكرا للة الذى يقودنا فى موكب النصرة كل حين


 

دي الترنيمة روووعة 

وانا برضوا عايزاها لو سمحتوااااا​


----------



## oesi no (14 فبراير 2009)

*ترنيمة شكرا لله الذى يقودنا *​


----------



## oesi no (14 فبراير 2009)

*ترنيمة يسوع انت الهى حبك شافيا الوحيد*​


----------



## battooota (15 فبراير 2009)

انا كنت عايزة ترنيمة اسمها اسمعها يا خاطئ:download:


----------



## oesi no (15 فبراير 2009)

*اسمعها يا خاطى كلمة*​


----------



## الديجتيال (15 فبراير 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## نبيل مكرم (15 فبراير 2009)

اشكركم لتعب محبتكم


----------



## fodafd (16 فبراير 2009)

من زمان و انا بدور على شريط ترانيم مش عارف اسمه اية بس هو شريط للاطفال وفيه ترنيمة اسمها( رحلة جميلة ويا يسوع ) و ( واحد اتنين تلاتة اربعة خمسه سته سبعة هما دول اسرار كنيستنا اللي بيهم احيا)


----------



## semsemzezo (16 فبراير 2009)

لو سمحتم انا عاوز ترنيمة اسمها ( راح تفضلى وتبقى ) بلييييييييييييييييز


----------



## cobcob (16 فبراير 2009)

semsemzezo قال:


> لو سمحتم انا عاوز ترنيمة اسمها ( راح تفضلى وتبقى ) بلييييييييييييييييز



*ترنيمة راح تفضلى وتبقى 
فى شريط أحببتنى - ساتر ميخائيل وأميرة فارس

فى شريط فيك أحتمى - كورال ثيؤطوكوس​*


----------



## مورا مارون (16 فبراير 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> *ترنيمة يسوع انت الهى حبك شافيا الوحيد*​


 


ميرسي رووووووعة الخدمة الي عندكم
خمس نجوم
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## gogo99 (16 فبراير 2009)

اتمنى ان حد يجيبلى لو ترنيمة واحدة من الطلبتهم 
ارجو الاهتمام و الرد و اشكركم على تعبكم


 1 ترنيمة وقت ضيقتنا وكل شدائد 

 2 علشان ايدك دايما جنبى تمسحلى الدموع 

3 كراع صالح سعيت لطلب الضال 

4 شئ يطمنا 

5 فمررت بكى و اذا زمنك زمن الحب  
المنتدى: الترانيم  02-02


----------



## battooota (16 فبراير 2009)

بجد ميرسى قووووووووووى على ترنيمة اسمعها يا خاطئ وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك:36_1_21:


----------



## yostoss_21 (17 فبراير 2009)

ارجوكم ياجماعة من فضلكو محتجاة اوى انا عرفة هتعبكو بس معلشى ربنا يعوضكو ترينمة اسمع صراخى ياسيدىالى بتجى على سى دى فى وترينمة خارج اسوار اورشليمالكليب بتعها


----------



## oesi no (17 فبراير 2009)

*اسمع صراخى ياسيدى  من قناة اغابى  mp3 *

*خارج اسوارك يا اورشليم فيديو *​


----------



## god love 2011 (17 فبراير 2009)

ممكن اطلب طلب
انا عايزه ترنيمه انا مطمن وانا وياك​


----------



## oesi no (17 فبراير 2009)

*انا مطمن وانا وياك فيديو  بحجم 2 ميجا *
وجارى تحويلها ل mp3 
ورفعها مرة اخرى ​


----------



## oesi no (17 فبراير 2009)

*ترنيمة انا مطمن وانا وياك على سيرفر المنتدى *​


----------



## battooota (17 فبراير 2009)

انا كنت عايزة ترنيمة جوة مزارك ناس جايلك -للبابا كيرلس:download:


----------



## oesi no (17 فبراير 2009)

*جوة مزارك 
كليك يمين + save target as 
*​


----------



## battooota (18 فبراير 2009)

بجد مش عارفة اشكرك ازاى على الترنيمة وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## مريم ماهر (18 فبراير 2009)

*محتاجة جدااااااااااااااااااااا ترنيمة اسمها مع كل طلعة فجر جديد 
              مع كل طلعة فجر جديد                     والاية بتششق راح اقوم 
               واقول لنفسى لا اليوم                      اكيد هاكون واحد تانى*


----------



## cobcob (18 فبراير 2009)

مريم ماهر قال:


> *محتاجة جدااااااااااااااااااااا ترنيمة اسمها مع كل طلعة فجر جديد
> مع كل طلعة فجر جديد                     والاية بتششق راح اقوم
> واقول لنفسى لا اليوم                      اكيد هاكون واحد تانى*




*الترنيمة اسمها الهى قادر (مع كل طلعة حق)
للمرنم ماهر فايز 
من شريط  أقولها بفخر ​*


----------



## love1jesus (19 فبراير 2009)

سلام ونعمه اخوتى الاحباء اطلب منكم شريط ترانيم محتاجه دروري كامل
شريط اسرار البابا فريق سانت ماريا مشلاقي غير 4 ترانيم بس
هم
ارجع واقولك يا حبيبي
ياللي بتعول التعابي 

جايين نزور البابا 
هوا دا البابا كيرلس
محتاج بقيت الشريط
معلش بتعكم
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم


----------



## مريم ماهر (19 فبراير 2009)

cobcob قال:


> *الترنيمة اسمها الهى قادر (مع كل طلعة حق)
> للمرنم ماهر فايز
> من شريط  أقولها بفخر ​*





*ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررررررررر على الترنيمة هى دى فعلا الى عايزها سورى انى قولتها غلط بس مير سى اوى انك عرتاى تجيبها ليا *


----------



## melohero (19 فبراير 2009)

[عايز ترنيمه الحلم المسيحى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 فبراير 2009)

*بليييييييييز يا ناس يا جميلة 
فى ترنيمة بتيجى على اغابى تقريبا اسمها شفت نورها او شفت عينها
هى ترنيمة للعدرا اتمنى لو عرفتوها تجيبوهالى 
هى فيها حتة بتقولى "العدرا جاية تقولى انا معاك"
وربنا يعوض تعبكم​*


----------



## apo galal (20 فبراير 2009)

ممكن اطلب منك الالبوم قديم جدا اسمة دموع حبيبى غالية    لسارة او    الام سارة     شكرا   ربنا موجود


----------



## cobcob (20 فبراير 2009)

melohero قال:


> [عايز ترنيمه الحلم المسيحى





*الحلم المسيحي​*


----------



## عاطف منير (20 فبراير 2009)

عايز ترنيمه من الاعماق ياربي صرخت من قلبي الرب يباركم


----------



## cobcob (20 فبراير 2009)

عاطف منير قال:


> عايز ترنيمه من الاعماق ياربي صرخت من قلبي الرب يباركم




*ترنيمة من الاعماق يا ربى
من شريط من كل الامم
ابراهيم عياد​*


----------



## عاطف منير (20 فبراير 2009)

التحميل مش شغال ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## cobcob (20 فبراير 2009)

عاطف منير قال:


> التحميل مش شغال ربنا يبارك حياتك




*التحميل شغال 100%
حاول مرة تانية​*


----------



## melohero (21 فبراير 2009)

ارجوكم عايز شريط هايدى منتصر الجديد


----------



## melohero (21 فبراير 2009)

ميرسى خاص على الترنيمه انا كان نفسى اسمعها من زمان


----------



## ساندى اميل (21 فبراير 2009)

سلام و نعمة من فضلكم كنت عاوزة ترنيمة كيرياليسون من شريط يا رب ارحم لفريق الحياة الافضل و ربنا يبارك خدمتكم و تعبكم


----------



## music_jojo (21 فبراير 2009)

ساندى اميل قال:


> سلام و نعمة من فضلكم كنت عاوزة ترنيمة كيرياليسون من شريط يا رب ارحم لفريق الحياة الافضل و ربنا يبارك خدمتكم و تعبكم


http://www.4shared.com/file/88820288/e2e5d0fe/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=cc393fd


----------



## cobcob (21 فبراير 2009)

ساندى اميل قال:


> سلام و نعمة من فضلكم كنت عاوزة ترنيمة كيرياليسون من شريط يا رب ارحم لفريق الحياة الافضل و ربنا يبارك خدمتكم و تعبكم





*كيرياليسون من شريط يا رب ارحم لفريق الحياة الافضل ​*


----------



## martin_samer (22 فبراير 2009)

اهلا بيكم انا احترت فى شريط فقولت اكيد طبعا اطلبة منكم لانى مجربكم كتير 
الشريط كان لنخبة من المرنمين و فى ترنيمة بدايتها بتقول 
ان كنا احنا قدامكم شيفنا حيرنين 
شكرا


----------



## oesi no (22 فبراير 2009)

> هلا بيكم انا احترت فى شريط فقولت اكيد طبعا اطلبة منكم لانى مجربكم كتير
> الشريط كان لنخبة من المرنمين و فى ترنيمة بدايتها بتقول
> ان كنا احنا قدامكم شيفنا حيرنين
> شكرا


فين اسم الشريط طيب ؟؟؟؟


----------



## martin_samer (22 فبراير 2009)

صدقنى مش عارف بس هو فى من المرنمين زكاريا حنا و امجد سعد ذكرى انا حملتة هنا من الموقع لكن مش لاقية دلوقتى


----------



## martin_samer (22 فبراير 2009)

وماهر فايز


----------



## oesi no (22 فبراير 2009)

*طيب مادام حملته يبقا عندك  
بتطلبه تانى ليه 
عموما هحاول اعرفلك اسمه 
*​


----------



## martin_samer (22 فبراير 2009)

اكيد علشان اتمسح من عندى علشان كدة انا بدور علية تانى 
وشكرا على اهتمامك


----------



## مريم ماهر (23 فبراير 2009)

*معلش هتعبكم معايا محتاجة كدة كام ترنيمة *1- ترنيمة بتقول امسك بايدى وخدنى من فى التقيل ارحمنى واسمع لاهات نفسى وشيل 

2- هى ترنيمة بلحن نوبى شوية اسمها انا عايش فى خيره ازاى اعبد غيره 
دا هو حبيبى وانا قلبى اسيره 
دا القرار اماا البيت الاول بيقول وجود يسوع فيا مالى الدنيا عليا شرف عظيم ليا انى اكونغيره


----------



## Aksios (23 فبراير 2009)

يا ريت لو تقدروا تجيبوا ليا ترنيمة رحلة جميلة ويا يسوع
و شريط قلب دافي لجيمي جرجس لو تقدروا تجيبوه
و شكرا كتيرر


----------



## cobcob (23 فبراير 2009)

مريم ماهر قال:


> *معلش هتعبكم معايا محتاجة كدة كام ترنيمة *1- ترنيمة بتقول امسك بايدى وخدنى من فى التقيل ارحمنى واسمع لاهات نفسى وشيل
> 
> 2- هى ترنيمة بلحن نوبى شوية اسمها انا عايش فى خيره ازاى اعبد غيره
> دا هو حبيبى وانا قلبى اسيره
> دا القرار اماا البيت الاول بيقول وجود يسوع فيا مالى الدنيا عليا شرف عظيم ليا انى اكونغيره




*ترنيمة امسك بايدى
من شريط يا رب ارحم
الحياة الافضل - ترانيم شرقية​*


----------



## foba h (24 فبراير 2009)

لو سمحتم انا كنت عايزة ترنيمة "فوق كل اسم" 
مرسييييييييييي كتيييييير لتعبك​


----------



## basnt63 (24 فبراير 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااجدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## gorg elshky (25 فبراير 2009)

انا عاوز ترنيمة ياعدراء  يا امى         انا اخوكو جورج


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 فبراير 2009)

gorg elshky قال:


> انا عاوز ترنيمة ياعدراء  يا امى         انا اخوكو جورج



*ده لينك ترنيمة ياعدرا يا امى ​*http://www.4shared.com/file/89381573/c95c878f/___online.html


----------



## oesi no (25 فبراير 2009)

*فوق كل اسم فريق التسبيح 
*​


----------



## sylvy (25 فبراير 2009)

ياريت انا عايزة شريط قديم اسمه  كيف انسى لفريق  ام النور بكنيسة السيدة العذراء بالدقى وشكرا


----------



## oesi no (25 فبراير 2009)

*رحله جميلة ويا يسوع لايف 
ملقتش غيرها مع الاسف 
فى حاله وجود تسجيلات من شرايط او سى دى هجيبها علطول 
*​


----------



## oesi no (25 فبراير 2009)

> ياريت انا عايزة شريط قديم اسمه  كيف انسى لفريق  ام النور بكنيسة السيدة العذراء بالدقى وشكرا


مش لاقيه دة 
مع الاسف


----------



## battooota (26 فبراير 2009)

انا كنت عايزة ترنيمة انا حيران انا حيران


----------



## عاطف منير (27 فبراير 2009)

الرب يبارك حياتكم عايز ترنيمه من الاعماق ياربي صرخت من قلبي


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 فبراير 2009)

عاطف منير قال:


> الرب يبارك حياتكم عايز ترنيمه من الاعماق ياربي صرخت من قلبي



*لينك ترنيمة من الاعماق ياربى صرخت من قلبى​*http://www.4shared.com/file/89704341/94cd3037/B03__.html


----------



## Aksios (27 فبراير 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> *رحله جميلة ويا يسوع لايف *
> 
> *ملقتش غيرها مع الاسف *
> *فى حاله وجود تسجيلات من شرايط او سى دى هجيبها علطول *​


 
متشكر اوى يا جو على الترنيمة

:Love_Letter_Send:​


----------



## suzy2000 (27 فبراير 2009)

يا ريت تكون في ترانيم اكتر عن الصيام للاطفال اولي /ثانية /ثاثة ابتدائي


----------



## عاطف منير (27 فبراير 2009)

اشكركم اشكركم اشكركم الرب يبارك حياتكم


----------



## عاطف منير (27 فبراير 2009)

للاسف برضه مش شغاله اشكركم علي تعب محبتكم


----------



## anosh (27 فبراير 2009)

*بصوا يا جماعه انا محتاجه كام ترنيمة كده اللى عنده اى حاجه منها يرفعهالى فى اقرب وقت  و ربنا يعوضه 
هما ممكن يكونوا من القديم بس اغلبهم توزيع عمانوئيل 
حضن المراحم + ايوه انا امه + عينى + زكا العشار + فى قرية فى مدينة داود + يسوع وسط البرد 
ايها الصليب + بين الدفا و الحب + خبأت كلامك 
فى انتظار اى ترنيمة منهم او كل الترانيم 
ميرسى مقدما و ربنا يعوضكم *​


----------



## oesi no (27 فبراير 2009)

*اللينك شغال تمام اخى 
هل تقصد ان الترنيمة بعد ما نزلتها مشتغلتش
*​


----------



## oesi no (28 فبراير 2009)

> *بصوا يا جماعه انا محتاجه كام ترنيمة كده اللى عنده اى حاجه منها يرفعهالى فى اقرب وقت  و ربنا يعوضه
> هما ممكن يكونوا من القديم بس اغلبهم توزيع عمانوئيل
> حضن المراحم + ايوه انا امه + عينى + زكا العشار + فى قرية فى مدينة داود + يسوع وسط البرد
> ايها الصليب + بين الدفا و الحب + خبأت كلامك
> ...


هرفعلك اوبريت قبل ما يكون الزمان 
اى خدعه
فيه حبه حلوين من الترانيم دول 
قبل ما يكون الزمان وايوة انا امه وشوية ترانيم حلوة 
مالوش ولا لينك شغال على المنتديات التانيه 
فهتسامحينى شويه على التاخير


----------



## reka_2m (28 فبراير 2009)

مساء الخير انا محتاجه شرايط ايمن الكفرونى كلها 
اكون متشكرة اوى لو حد قدر يجمعهالى
شكرااااااااا ليكم​


----------



## anosh (28 فبراير 2009)

*طيب يا جورج ياريت بقى لو لاقيت ترنيمة حضن المراحم او الشريط كله بتاع حضن المراحم تبقى كده كتر خيرك
و ميرسى مقدما على تعبك ​*


----------



## dovi2010 (28 فبراير 2009)

انا عايز ترنيمة رحلة جميلة ويا يسوع


----------



## oesi no (28 فبراير 2009)

> *طيب يا جورج ياريت بقى لو لاقيت ترنيمة حضن المراحم او الشريط كله بتاع حضن المراحم تبقى كده كتر خيرك
> و ميرسى مقدما على تعبك *


انا حطيت شريط قبل ما يكون الزمان على المنتدى 
انتى مشوفتهوش ولا ايه 
حضن المراحم دة مش موجود
فيه منه ترنيمتين بس على النت 
على ما افتكر يعنى


----------



## oesi no (28 فبراير 2009)

*رحله جميلة ويا يسوع لايف 

ملقتش غيرها مع الاسف 
فى حاله وجود تسجيلات من شرايط او سى دى هجيبها علطول *​


----------



## oesi no (28 فبراير 2009)

*ترنيمة انا حيران انا حيران 

*​


----------



## kirofady (28 فبراير 2009)

لو سمحتم عايز الترنيمة دي

بتفهمنى و تحس بىٌ وبتسمع كلامى اللى مابقولهوش
بتحبنى و تشفق علىٌ و أصغر نور فىٌ مابتطفهوش

القرار
أنا لىٌ مين يا يسوع غير قلبك اللى حبنى
بتضمنى و بيهمك أصغر حاجة بتهمنى

أصحابى ناموا بالليل وعينيك علىٌ سهرانة
وحتى لو كان ليلي طويل تبعت أغانى فرحانة
الضعيف انت سانده شعر راسى انت عادٌه
والطريق اللى انا مش قده انت تمسك إيدي فيه
لو مفيش حاجة في إيديٌ انت ربي وفاديٌ

وفى ضعفي تشفق عليٌ واحتياجى انت ماليه


و كل سنة و انتم طيبين و شكرا


----------



## cobcob (28 فبراير 2009)

kirofady قال:


> لو سمحتم عايز الترنيمة دي
> 
> بتفهمنى و تحس بىٌ وبتسمع كلامى اللى مابقولهوش
> بتحبنى و تشفق علىٌ و أصغر نور فىٌ مابتطفهوش
> ...



*ترنيمة بتفهمنى
شريط يا رب ارحم - الحياة الافضل​*


----------



## rambo (1 مارس 2009)

نفس فى ترنيمة القى ياابنى الهم علية وانا كد المسولية


----------



## rambo (1 مارس 2009)

القى يابنى الهم علية نفس فيها وربنا يعوضكم


----------



## homa (1 مارس 2009)

سلالالالالالالالالالام انا كنت عايز ترنيمه اسمها في الارتفاع .......... ربنا يبارك خدمتكم  ........شكرااااا


----------



## oesi no (1 مارس 2009)

*فى الارتفاع 
فيديو 
لفريق الحصاد الاردنى 
ملقتش غيرها 
*​


----------



## oesi no (1 مارس 2009)

*القى يابنى الهم عليا 
*​


----------



## homa (1 مارس 2009)

شكراااااااااااا ربنا يباركك


----------



## battooota (1 مارس 2009)

ميرسى كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير على الترنيمة


----------



## basnt63 (1 مارس 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااجدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## battooota (2 مارس 2009)

لو سمحت انا كنت عايزة شريط قلبه الدافى للبابا كيرلس:download:


----------



## sylvy (2 مارس 2009)

انا عايزة مدائح الصوم الكبير للشماس عادل ماهر وشكرا


----------



## rana1981 (2 مارس 2009)

shadyf2003 قال:


> انا لقيت الترنيمة ... معلش ان كان دا متاخر بس انا لسه قاري الطلب   :download:
> *http://87.117.253.140/tranem/nasef_sob7e/tabeto_qalbe/ya_rab_sa5rate.wma*
> و هي للمرنم/ ناصف صبحي
> لو محتاجة ترنيمة تاني ممكن اطلبي و هحاول اوفرها بسرعة



*شكرا كتير على الترنيمة​*


----------



## غيث رعد (2 مارس 2009)

تحية من القلب الى كل العاملين بهذا الموقع المبارك ويفرحني انه اكبر منتدى مسيحي في منطقتنا العربية 
ارجو منكم طلب بسيط جدا وهو التالي 

كاسيت هاني نبيل - تشهد حياتي بالكامل اذا امكن لاني فتشت عنه ولم اجده وارجو ان تلبوا لي طلبي واكون شاكرا لكم 
والرب يبارككم ويحفظ خطواتكم ويمسح هذا الموقع بمسحة البركة ليكون بركة لكل من يتصفحه


----------



## dr_mego (2 مارس 2009)

*محتاج حد محترف*

انا محتاج ترنيمة اسمها شيء يطمنا في البوم برضه اسمه شيء يطمنا انا دورت عليها كتير ياريت حد يقدر يجيبهالي ويبعتهالي 
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
*ممنوع وضع ايميلات   oesi_no*


----------



## llove (3 مارس 2009)

عيزين ترانيمة ولدى ولدى كرباج لفريق انغام السماء بالمنيا


----------



## dovi2010 (4 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور​


----------



## oesi no (4 مارس 2009)

لو سمحت انا كنت عايزة شريط قلبه الدافى للبابا كيرلس:download:
                          انا عايزة مدائح الصوم الكبير للشماس عادل ماهر وشكرا
كاسيت هاني نبيل - تشهد حياتي بالكامل

ترنيمة اسمها شيء يطمنا في البوم برضه اسمه شيء يطمنا

 			 			عيزين ترانيمة ولدى ولدى كرباج لفريق انغام السماء بالمنيا

مش ناسيكم هلف لفة وارجع بالترانيم او بعض منها ربنا يسهل


----------



## oesi no (4 مارس 2009)

* 	 شريط فوق الجبال - تسبحة وألحان الصوم الكبير - الشماس عادل ماهر  *


----------



## oesi no (4 مارس 2009)

*هانى نبيل تشهد حياتى استماع فقط *

*هحاول اجيبه داونلود
بس انت صبر نفسك بده*
​


----------



## oesi no (4 مارس 2009)

*ترنيمة ولدى
فريق انغام السماء شبرا 
بتاع المنيا مرنمش الترنيمة دى 
عمل شريطين 
غالى عليك وواحد تانى مش فاكر اسمه حاليا 
*​


----------



## فلومينا (5 مارس 2009)

ممكن اطلب ترنيمة انت قلت يا الهى انى مثلك فى جمالك صانعاً أيايا ربى على شبهك ومثالك     أنا للأسف ناسية اسم الشريط لكن الشريط دة فية ترنيمة  رتل مزاميرك وافرح وياريت اعرف لما تجيبوها الاقيها فين ؟ وشكراً


----------



## لي شربل (5 مارس 2009)

*ثانكيو Michael 
الله يباركك
أنا بحتاج ترنيمة يوسف الرامي تعال وأصطحب نيقوديموس
ولو هونيك ترنيمات قديمة عن القيامة بتمنى تعطيني اللينك الخاص بهم . 
الله معك .*​


----------



## oesi no (5 مارس 2009)

فلومينا قال:


> ممكن اطلب ترنيمة انت قلت يا الهى انى مثلك فى جمالك صانعاً أيايا ربى على شبهك ومثالك     أنا للأسف ناسية اسم الشريط لكن الشريط دة فية ترنيمة  رتل مزاميرك وافرح وياريت اعرف لما تجيبوها الاقيها فين ؟ وشكراً


شريط صرخة ابنى  كورال قيثارة داود القبطية 
​


----------



## oesi no (5 مارس 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *ثانكيو Michael
> الله يباركك
> أنا بحتاج ترنيمة يوسف الرامي تعال وأصطحب نيقوديموس
> ولو هونيك ترنيمات قديمة عن القيامة بتمنى تعطيني اللينك الخاص بهم .
> الله معك .*​


*ترنيمة يوسف الرامى تعال ممدوح سمير 

شوف اسامى الترانيم اللى تحبها وانا هجيبهالك بأذن المسيح 
سلام ونعمه 
*​


----------



## لي شربل (5 مارس 2009)

*ثانكيو oesi_no 
الله يباركك 
كان عند البابا ترانيم ع العود 
لسعد ميتري وفريقه 
هلا بتقدر تلاقي مثل ها التسجيلات .
الله معك *​


----------



## لي شربل (5 مارس 2009)

*ثانكيووووووووووو oesi_no 
لكن مو فيك تعطيني ترنيمة يوسف الرامي ترنيم غير ممدوح سمير
هو حلووووووووو كتير لكن البيز عالي وحاد كتير والكلمات بدون تشكيل 
فقدت الكتير من روعتها .
سوري لتعبك . الله معك .*​


----------



## oesi no (5 مارس 2009)

*يوسف الرامى شباب الانبا رويس 
*​


----------



## medhaat (5 مارس 2009)

سلام ونعمة
يا ريت ترنيمة قديمة شوية اسمها قد قضى ديني كله الحمل
وكل سنة وانتم طيبييييييييين


----------



## غيث رعد (5 مارس 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> *هانى نبيل تشهد حياتى استماع فقط *
> 
> *هحاول اجيبه داونلود
> بس انت صبر نفسك بده*
> ​



شكرا على الموقع وانا دخلت اليه وعلمت انه مجرد لنكات للاستماع وانا عندي هذا الكاسيت ولكن اريد ان انزله على الكمبيوتر لانه شريط روعة جدا وهو نادر بحثت عنه ولم اجده وانا منتظر الى ان تكون هنالك لنكات للتحميل واشكرك مقدما


----------



## لي شربل (5 مارس 2009)

*





oesi_no
تسلم دياتك اديش حلووووووووووة ومضبوطة رغم أنه من الواضح انه من تسجيلات قديمة
الله معك ويباركك .*​


----------



## مارلين ابراهيم (5 مارس 2009)

لو سمحتم عايزه شريط رمزي بشاره بتحبني


----------



## nody (5 مارس 2009)

Hiiii
Please i need album "Lamasni & 2awani" I'm not sure of the team's name ...but it's from elMalak Sheraton church


----------



## oesi no (5 مارس 2009)

medhaat قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> يا ريت ترنيمة قديمة شوية اسمها قد قضى ديني كله الحمل
> وكل سنة وانتم طيبييييييييين


كنت مديون للعلى  ماسياس 
اعتقد هى دى الترنيمة المطلوبه 
​


----------



## oesi no (5 مارس 2009)

*شريط بيحبنى  ابونا موسى وكلمات رمزى بشارة *​


----------



## oesi no (6 مارس 2009)

> Hiiii
> Please i need album "Lamasni & 2awani" I'm not sure of the team's name ...but it's from elMalak Sheraton church


*البوم لمسنى وقوانى 
*​


----------



## مارلين ابراهيم (6 مارس 2009)

ميرسي اووووووووووووووي ليك 
ازكرني في صلواتك


----------



## غيث رعد (6 مارس 2009)

ممكن طلب بسيط منكم يا احباء الرب وهي طلبات ترانيم فيديو لزياد شحادة وهي 
ترنيمة كذبوا فيديو 
ترنيمة لم يكن قلبي كامل مع رندة عريضة فيدية 
بمراحم الرب اغني مع الحياة الافضل فيديو
واكون لكم شاكرا والرب يقوي تعب محبتكم جميعا


----------



## oesi no (7 مارس 2009)

*لم يكن قلبى كامل فيديو

كذبو 

بمراحم الرب اغنى 
*​


----------



## غيث رعد (7 مارس 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> *لم يكن قلبى كامل فيديو
> 
> كذبو
> 
> ...



اخي الحبيب ترنيمة كذبوا ليست هي الفيديو الحقيقي لها اريد الفيديو الذي عمله المرنم زياد شحادة هذا فيديو عن البابا شنودة وليس فيديو الترنيمة الاصلي الذي اعرفه والذي عمله زياد شحادة ارجو ان يتم الامر بشكل صحيح كما طلبت واكون شاكرا لكم


----------



## غيث رعد (7 مارس 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> *لم يكن قلبى كامل فيديو
> 
> كذبو
> 
> ...



فقط ترنيمة لم يكن قلبي كامل هي التي نزلت صحيحة وترنيمة بمراحم الرب اغني اللنك لم يفتح عندي ارجو ان يوجد لنك اخر اخواني الاعزاء واكون شاكرا يعني بالمجمل كذبوا الفيديو ليس هو وبمراحم الرب لم يفتح اللنك وشكرا لترنيمة لم يكن قلبي كامل


----------



## ميرا1 (7 مارس 2009)

ممكن اطلب مجموعة ترانيم انا فى البيداء وحدى     / لما الحمل بيتقل / يارب انت فاديا 
ياريت لوحد يقدر يجبهم
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## ميرنا (7 مارس 2009)

ترنيمة بمراحم الرب 
​


----------



## ميرنا (7 مارس 2009)

ميرا1 قال:


> ممكن اطلب مجموعة ترانيم انا فى البيداء وحدى / لما الحمل بيتقل / يارب انت فاديا
> ياريت لوحد يقدر يجبهم
> وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


 


ترنيمة انا فى البيدا وحدى بصوت قداسة البابا
*لتحميل الكليب اضغط هنا*​ 

*للتحميل صوت فقط اضغط هنا*​ 
ترنيمة لما الحمل بيتقل ​ 
الترنيمة التالته اسمها عايز منك هدية ولا اسمها كدا عموما اهى شوفيها هى ولا لاا 
*عايز منك هدية*​


----------



## oesi no (7 مارس 2009)

*اصلى يا مرنون 
*​


----------



## ميرنا (7 مارس 2009)

اى خدمة يا جو​


----------



## عاطف منير (7 مارس 2009)

ربنا يباركم عايز ترنمتين جبتني دموعك وحضن ايديك ممكن ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## ميرنا (7 مارس 2009)

مشاهدة ترنيمة دموعك جبتنى لحد الصليب

ترنيمة حضن ايديدك ​


----------



## ميرا1 (7 مارس 2009)

ميرسى ليكى ياميرنا 
انا مش عارفه بجد اقولك ايه
ربنا معاكى ويقويكى


----------



## يوليوس44 (7 مارس 2009)

*مساء الخير على المنتدى الجميل وبركة ام النور تكون معنا  جميعا 
 انا لى  كام ترنيمة اتنمى  من المنتدى الجميل   ان تكون موجودة
 وهم 
1- دموعك يا عدرا
 2- دموعك يا ابنى
3-  يانفوس حزينة      مريم  بطرس
 4-  مش راجع  ليكى تانى    فريق كرمة السماء
5- صعب عليا   اشوف الدم ينزل منك  وصعب عليا تقرب منى و انا ابعد عنك
6- صرخة بتهز الكيان 
7_  ياضنايا حبيبى ولدى يسوع   من شريط  (المديون)​*


----------



## الأخت مايا (7 مارس 2009)

سلام المسيح
اذا ممكن ترتيلة  يا ابني

يا ابني اعطيني قلبك عينيك تطلع في 
بتشوفني واقف حدك ومهديك بايدي

شكرا


----------



## oesi no (7 مارس 2009)

*شريط دموعك يا عدرا 
يانفوس حزينه مريم بطرس

*​


----------



## ميرا1 (7 مارس 2009)

معلش ممكن اطلب اوبريت لشباب الانبا رويس هو للاسف مش عرفه الاسم بالضبط بس هو عن المسيح فى العهد القديم
ومن الترانيم اللى فيه قال الرب و صفات المسيح
ياريت لو حد عرف يجيبه علشان محتجاه وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## ميرنا (8 مارس 2009)

الأخت مايا قال:


> سلام المسيح
> اذا ممكن ترتيلة يا ابني
> 
> يا ابني اعطيني قلبك عينيك تطلع في
> ...


 
ترنيمة يا ابنى اعطينى قلبك ​


----------



## oesi no (8 مارس 2009)

*ركزى يا ميرنا اللينك غلط 
*​


----------



## oesi no (8 مارس 2009)

ميرا1 قال:


> معلش ممكن اطلب اوبريت لشباب الانبا رويس هو للاسف مش عرفه الاسم بالضبط بس هو عن المسيح فى العهد القديم
> ومن الترانيم اللى فيه قال الرب و صفات المسيح
> ياريت لو حد عرف يجيبه علشان محتجاه وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


شريط مسيحنا فوق الزمان  شباب الانبا رويس
نبوات المسيح عن العهد القديم 
​


----------



## ميرنا (8 مارس 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> *ركزى يا ميرنا اللينك غلط *​


 عدلتها يا جو شوفو تانى ​


----------



## oesi no (8 مارس 2009)

*تمام يا ريس 
*​


----------



## ميرا1 (8 مارس 2009)

انا بجد مش عرفه اقولك ايه انا مكنتش متخيله ان حد ممكن يجيبه
وبجد انا كنت محتجاه اوى
ربنا معاك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## oesi no (8 مارس 2009)

> انا بجد مش عرفه اقولك ايه انا مكنتش متخيله ان حد ممكن يجيبه
> وبجد انا كنت محتجاه اوى
> ربنا معاك ويعوض تعب محبتك


*اتمنى يكون هو الشريط المطلوب 
وربنا يبارك خدمتكم 
سلام ونعمه 
*​


----------



## dovi2010 (8 مارس 2009)

انا طالب ترنيمة اسمها يا مريم خبرينى على الى قتل يسوع
هى ذكرت فى فيلم ابونا اندراوس الصموئيلى
وسلاس ونعمة


----------



## Amir Ed (8 مارس 2009)

سلام و نعمة لكم
أنا عايز ترنيمة يا عدرا يا أمي اللي بتيجي على ctv مش بتاعت هيدي منتصر
و ياريت محدش يجيبلي الموضوع القديم اللي فيه الترنيمة لأني الرابط مش شغال


----------



## SALOMY (8 مارس 2009)

شرترنيمة الهي لمازا تركتني من شريط يوم العبور بليس


----------



## SALOMY (8 مارس 2009)

بليس يجماعة ترنيمة الهي لماذا تركتني من شريط يوم العبور


----------



## مافى (8 مارس 2009)

اريد ترانيم كورال مريم ام النور وهو ظهر فى الفترة مابين1995-1990ربنا يعوضكم تعب محبتكم


----------



## مايكل منير حبيب (9 مارس 2009)

فى ترنيمة قديمة اسمها (كنت فى نعمة فى بيت أبى)

يا ريت لو حد عنده الترنيمة دى يرفعهلنا

صلوا من أجلى


----------



## oesi no (9 مارس 2009)

*يا عدرا يا امى ctv 
*​


----------



## krist (9 مارس 2009)

عايزة ترنيمة يسوع بيدور عليا وسط الجباااال العالية لو تقدر تجبهالى ابقى متشكرة ليك جداااااااااااااا


----------



## يوليوس44 (9 مارس 2009)

- مساء الخير علىالمنتدى ممكن الترانيم دة 

 مش راجع ليكىتانى فريق كرمة السماء

- صعب عليا اشوف الدم ينزل منك وصعب عليا تقرب منى و انا ابعد عنك
6- صرخة بتهز الكيان 
7_ ياضنايا حبيبى ولدى يسوع من شريط (المديون) 
          اخوكم الخاطى دائما يوليوس


----------



## sylvy (9 مارس 2009)

عايزة ترنيمة عن البابا كيرلس اسمها  رائحة بخور للشماس ضياء صبرى من شريط ما احلاك وشكرا


----------



## oesi no (9 مارس 2009)

*كنت فى نعمه فى بيت ابى 
*​


----------



## oesi no (9 مارس 2009)

*يسوع بيدور عليا *​


----------



## oesi no (9 مارس 2009)

*شريط مجروح عماد انطوان اللى فيه ترنيمة ضنايا*

*مش راجع ليكى تانى *

*صعب عليا اشوف الدم *

*سلام ونعمه *​


----------



## oesi no (9 مارس 2009)

*شريط مجروح عماد انطوان اللى فيه ترنيمة ضنايا*

*مش راجع ليكى تانى *

*صعب عليا اشوف الدم *

*سلام ونعمه *​


----------



## oesi no (9 مارس 2009)

*صرخة بتهز الكيان فيديو حجم قليل
*​


----------



## krist (9 مارس 2009)

*عايزة ترنيمة يسوع بيدور عليا وسط الجبال العالية لو حد يقدر يجبهالى يبقى عمل فيا جمييييييييييييييل*


----------



## ktakity (9 مارس 2009)

ممكن ترنيمه يا صاحب الحنان
بس ياريت بصوت زياد شحادة


----------



## cobcob (9 مارس 2009)

krist قال:


> *عايزة ترنيمة يسوع بيدور عليا وسط الجبال العالية لو حد يقدر يجبهالى يبقى عمل فيا جمييييييييييييييل*




*ترنيمة يسوع بيدور عليا 
من شريط الراعى والقطيع - كورال القطيع الصغير​*


----------



## cobcob (9 مارس 2009)

ktakity قال:


> ممكن ترنيمه يا صاحب الحنان
> بس ياريت بصوت زياد شحادة



*مش لاقياها بصوت زياد حتى الآن
فى أصوات تانية​*


----------



## مايكل منير حبيب (9 مارس 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> *كنت فى نعمه فى بيت ابى
> *​



شكرا على الترنيمة يا oesi_no


----------



## krist (9 مارس 2009)

مرسى قوى على اهتمامك يا cobcob بس الرابط مش راضى يحمل


----------



## anosh (9 مارس 2009)

ممكن ترنيمة عايز تعرف ليه انا بزورك من شريط دموع البابا 
هو الشريط ده موجود هنا على المنتدى بس روابط الشريط كله شغاااااااااااااااااله ماعدا الترنيمة ديه 
ياريت لو عند حد يرفعهالى فى اسرع وقت و ربنا يعوض الكل 
و بركة البابا كيرلس تكون معاكم 
امين ​


----------



## anosh (10 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى يا جماعه خاااااااااااااااالص انا لاقيت الترنيمة من غير ما اتعب حد ميرسى
 مره تانيه على خدمتكم
 اللى بتساعد ناس كتير فى تحقيق مطالبهم
 ربنا يعوضكم كل خير  ​*


----------



## Amir Ed (10 مارس 2009)

ألف شكر على تعبك يا oesi_no أنا كنت دايخ على الترنيمة دي
ميرسي جدا


----------



## magemogea (10 مارس 2009)

*رد: طلبات الترانيم  صعب شوية*

لو ممكن شريط اعظم من منتصرين لبهير ادور
انا عرفه انو قدييييييم  بس  يارب يكون موجود
شكرااااااا على تعبك


----------



## oesi no (10 مارس 2009)

* اعظم من منتصرين بهير ادوارد
*​


----------



## magemogea (10 مارس 2009)

شكرا  على تعبككك


----------



## magemogea (10 مارس 2009)

ممكن طلب تانى  غلس شوية؟؟
اذاى احولو  ام بى 3  او لو موجود ام بي  3؟؟؟


----------



## sabrygad (10 مارس 2009)

رجاء وضع شريط فادية بزى الجديد,وشكرا


----------



## يوليوس44 (11 مارس 2009)

شكرا ليك المنتدى علىالرد الجميل 
 احيانا يعجز السان عن الكلام ولكن الكتابة احيانا تستطيع تعبر عن االقلب والعقل  من جوة قلبى اقولكم شكرا 
ومرسيى ليكى ونجاح الى نجاح وتقدم دائما 
   اخوكم الخاطى دائما ي
يوليوس


----------



## sgfs (12 مارس 2009)

عايز ترنيمة صوت يسوع الحلو


----------



## oesi no (12 مارس 2009)

*صوت يسوع الحلو دايما *​


----------



## غيث رعد (12 مارس 2009)

تحية طيبة لكم جميعا يا احباء ويا مباركين وسلام المسيح يحوطكم من كل جانب ويحفظ قلوبكم وافكاركم 
كنت قد طلبت طلبات بسيطة ورجوت ان تلبوها لي 
اريد ترنيمة كذبوا لزياد شحادة فيدية ولكن الفيديو الاصلي وليس ما اعطيتموه لي فهو فيديو للبابا شنودة وليس الفيديو الاصلي للمرنم زياد شحادة 
وفيديو ترنيمة بمراحم الرب اغني لان اللنكات التي اعطيت لي كلها غلط 
واريد اذا تم انزالها شريط تشهد حياتي للمرنم هاني نبيل واريده ليس للاستماع بل للتنزيل 
ارجو ان لااكون قد اثقلت عليكم بطلباتي وانا منتضر وانتم على راحتكم متى ماجهزت الطلبات ساكون منتظرا لكمخ يا احباء الرب والرب يبارككم


----------



## nana nimo (12 مارس 2009)

هاى
انا عاوزة ترنيمة كما يشتاق الايل الى جداول المياه هكذا تشتاق نفسى اليك يا الله
وكمان فى ترنيمة مش عارفة اسمها بس لاسبوع الالام بتقول ؛ ابليس ربطنى بقيود بمحبة بعض الاشياء فلتكسر شوكته ربى من مثلك يمنحنى فداء
تقريبا لايمن كفرونى
وميرسى اوى


----------



## mena nasef (12 مارس 2009)

الرب يباركم انا بطلب شريط إله المفديين نخبة من المرنمين نزل فى 2008 شارك فى الترنيم ( ماهر فايز - زكريا حنا - بهجت عدلى _ غسان بطرس- ليديا شديد ) الشريط رائع جدا جدا  ياريت نشوف الشريط فى المنتدى والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## الأخت مايا (12 مارس 2009)

ممممممممممم   ما فتحت عندي الترنيمة
ممكن بغير صيغة تنزلولي هي

مرسي


----------



## music_jojo (12 مارس 2009)

nana nimo قال:


> هاى
> انا عاوزة ترنيمة كما يشتاق الايل الى جداول المياه هكذا تشتاق نفسى اليك يا الله
> وكمان فى ترنيمة مش عارفة اسمها بس لاسبوع الالام بتقول ؛ ابليس ربطنى بقيود بمحبة بعض الاشياء فلتكسر شوكته ربى من مثلك يمنحنى فداء
> تقريبا لايمن كفرونى
> وميرسى اوى




ها صلاه التوبه _ ايمن كفرونى 

http://www.4shared.com/file/92568891/6bc51eec/___online.html


----------



## cobcob (12 مارس 2009)

mena nasef قال:


> الرب يباركم انا بطلب شريط إله المفديين نخبة من المرنمين نزل فى 2008 شارك فى الترنيم ( ماهر فايز - زكريا حنا - بهجت عدلى _ غسان بطرس- ليديا شديد ) الشريط رائع جدا جدا  ياريت نشوف الشريط فى المنتدى والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم



*
فى هنا شريط اسمه قيثاة المفديين
لنفس المرنمين 
ممكن يكون هو بس الاسم مكتوب غلط​*


----------



## grges monir (12 مارس 2009)

*ممكن ترنيمة كسرت قيودى*
*شكرا ليكم*


----------



## oesi no (12 مارس 2009)

*كما يشتاق الايل مارى كيروز*​


----------



## oesi no (12 مارس 2009)

*ترنيمة كسرت قيودى  فاديا بزى *​


----------



## mena nasef (12 مارس 2009)

شريط قيثارة المفديين عندى وعارفه كويس أوى بس انا عايز اله المفديين نخبة من المرنمين ..............................بعض ترانيم من الشريط (انت مريحى -انت اله المفديين - لاتخف-اريدها اريدها-لما أكون تعبان) ياريت تلاقى الشريط لانى محتاجه ضرورى  الرب يبارك تعبكم


----------



## grges monir (13 مارس 2009)

*معلهش يا مشرفتنا العسل بس دى مش ترنيمة كسرت قيودى دى ترنيمة  جيت للعالم*


----------



## ايمن منير حكيم (13 مارس 2009)

نفسى فى ترانمتين هما ومهما تكونى حصينة      وترنيمة دم يسوع غالى وثمين


----------



## jesus_today (13 مارس 2009)

ممكن شريط ميشيل طلعت


----------



## remonmoro (13 مارس 2009)

انا ليا طلب صغير 

ترنيمة   فات عالصليب 2000 سنة

بقالي كتيييييير اوي بدور عليها

ياريت حد يرحم عذابي ويرفعهالي


----------



## nana nimo (14 مارس 2009)

نفسى فى ترنيمة كما يشتاق الايل الى جداول المياه هكذاتشتاق نفسى اليك يا الله


----------



## minsandra (14 مارس 2009)

انا بدور على شريط اسمه ما احلاك للبابا كيرلس للمرنم ضياء صبرى pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## oesi no (15 مارس 2009)

*ترنيمة دم يسوع غالى وثمين *

*ترنيمة كما يشتاق الايل الى مجارى المياة *​


----------



## MINA FIKRY (15 مارس 2009)

ممكن شريط مجنون الجديد لفريق ملك السلام


----------



## oesi no (15 مارس 2009)

*انت متاكد من اسم الشريط ؟
اسم غريب
هدور ولو ملقتهوش متستناش ردى
هههههههه 
*​


----------



## sylvy (15 مارس 2009)

ياريت انا عايزة الترانيم اللى بتتذاع على قناة اغابى لفريق القديس يوسف الصديق بالمنصورة وشكرا


----------



## mena nasef (15 مارس 2009)

انا طلبت شريط إله المفديين نخبة من المرنمين ماهر وزكريا وبهجت عدلى وغسان بطرس ومحدش رد عليا رجاء محبة أنا محتاج الشريط جدا الرب يبارك تعب محبتكم


----------



## cobcob (15 مارس 2009)

mena nasef قال:


> انا طلبت شريط إله المفديين نخبة من المرنمين ماهر وزكريا وبهجت عدلى وغسان بطرس ومحدش رد عليا رجاء محبة أنا محتاج الشريط جدا الرب يبارك تعب محبتكم





*فى رد اتكتب لحضرتك

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1217999&postcount=3535​*


----------



## nana nimo (16 مارس 2009)

ميرسى اوى بس ممكن اطلب ترنيمة صلاة التوبة لايمن كفرونى


----------



## oesi no (16 مارس 2009)

*شريط دايس على عسلك

اللى فيه ترنيمة ها صلاة التوبه 
*​


----------



## jesus_today (16 مارس 2009)

فين الشريط اللي طلبتة بتاع ميشيل طلعت (خليك معايا)


----------



## مايكل منير حبيب (16 مارس 2009)

فى ترنيمة اسمها ماما بحبك من شريط (دبدوبى قاعد زعلان) نفسى ألاقى كلماتها عشان حفلة عيد الأم 
و للأسف صوتها مش واضح عشان أجيب منه الكلمات فيا ريت لو حد يعرف كلماتها أو موقع عليه كلماتها يقوللى عشان محتاجنها ضرورى و ربنا يعوضه


----------



## gogoooo (16 مارس 2009)

ممكن شريط للبابا مواجع لفريق سانتا مرايا ......الشماس جيمى جرجس


----------



## cobcob (16 مارس 2009)

مايكل منير حبيب قال:


> فى ترنيمة اسمها ماما بحبك من شريط (دبدوبى قاعد زعلان) نفسى ألاقى كلماتها عشان حفلة عيد الأم
> و للأسف صوتها مش واضح عشان أجيب منه الكلمات فيا ريت لو حد يعرف كلماتها أو موقع عليه كلماتها يقوللى عشان محتاجنها ضرورى و ربنا يعوضه






​


----------



## MINA FIKRY (17 مارس 2009)

انا عايز شلايط مجنون لفريق رئيس السلام


----------



## fady kabu (17 مارس 2009)

يا جماعة انا عاوز هايدى منتصر


----------



## fady kabu (17 مارس 2009)

شريط هايدى منتصر عارفنى


----------



## ميرنا (18 مارس 2009)

جو كوكوب اغائة يا قوم عاوزة ترنيمة اسقينى يا سامرية ​


----------



## sabrygad (18 مارس 2009)

اين شريط ترانيم فادية بزى الجديدالسابق طلبة[/size]


----------



## oesi no (18 مارس 2009)

*مفيش اسقينى يا سامريه 
تنفع كنت السامريه
هع هع هع هع 
*​


----------



## لي شربل (19 مارس 2009)

*ايه سمعت عن اسقيني يا سامرية لكن كانت بريستال  لايف مو  سى دى
بعتقد ما حدا لسه حملها ع مواقع .*​


----------



## basnt63 (19 مارس 2009)

شكرا على الترنيمة


----------



## gogoooo (19 مارس 2009)

انا كنت عايز شريط للبابا مواجع لفريق سانتا مرايا ......الشماس جيمى جرجس  
بس محدش رد عليا ..... يارييت لو حد عندة يجبهولى
و كنت عايز شريط اسمة لك حياتى


----------



## nana nimo (19 مارس 2009)

انا نفسى فى ترنيمة احبك يارب ياقوتى وكمان شفت نورها 
ميرسى اوى


----------



## oesi no (19 مارس 2009)

*احبك يارب يا قوتى *

*شفت نورها *​


----------



## Amgad Youssef (19 مارس 2009)

سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح تكون معاكم
اولا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم
ثانيا عندي رجاء : ياريت لو سمحتم يكون هناك وسيلة سهلة للبحث عن الترانيم عشان ما نطلبش ترنيمة وهي موجودة فعلا
ثالثا محتاج ترانيم ابونا موسي رشدي
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم ويبارك ويكمل خدمتكم


----------



## يوليوس44 (19 مارس 2009)

مساء الخير
 علىاحلى منتدى واتمنى التقد م الىاحسن وتتقدم الىالامام
 عاوزين ترنيمة  اولا 
اولا: ترنيمة (*​* كل يوم تحت الصليبك
*ثانيا: ترنيمة كيفة انسى​**ثالثا: كشاة تساق*
رابعا  وسط الالالم   مارجو  فكرى   الحياة الافضل 
 وشكرا ليكم 
 اخوكم  الخاطى دائما 
يوليوس


----------



## مارين آسا (20 مارس 2009)

عايز ترنيمة ماما بحبك من شريط دبدوبي


----------



## كاميلا (20 مارس 2009)

مسرسى ممكن بجد بجد عايزة شريط رسالتى الى البابا رجاء محبة بسرعة انى محتاجة لية بجد شكرا


----------



## كاميلا (20 مارس 2009)

الشريط لبولس ملاك رسالتى الى البابا مع مريم بطرس


----------



## oesi no (20 مارس 2009)

*ماما بحبك من شريط دبدوبى
*​


----------



## jesus_today (20 مارس 2009)

عايز ترنيمة خليك معايا لميشيل طلعت


----------



## يوليوس44 (21 مارس 2009)

*اولا: ترنيمة ( كل يوم تحت الصليبك

ثانيا: ترنيمة كيفة انسى 

ثالثا: كشاة تساق
رابعا وسط الالالم مارجو فكرى الحياة الافضل​*


----------



## oesi no (21 مارس 2009)

*كل يوم تحت صليبك

كيف انسى

كشاة تساق الى الذبح

وسط الالام


*​


----------



## Gougie (21 مارس 2009)

ممكن ترنيمة "مش مصدق"
ترنيمة حلوة قوي
وقرارها بيقول "بحبك يايسوع"


----------



## البنوته الصغيرة (21 مارس 2009)

*مساء الخير طبعا لما لقيت المجهود الجميل ده و دا شجعنى أنى أطلب شريط أنا أم للمرنمة ليديا أسحق وساتر ميخائيل
معلش هتعبكم معايا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم ويفرح قلوبكم

*


----------



## hanaa abiskaron (22 مارس 2009)

ana nefsy( asma3 shereet a3zam men el montasereen )law amkan


----------



## oesi no (22 مارس 2009)

*شريط اعظم من منتصرين بهير ادوارد
*​


----------



## liuto (22 مارس 2009)

*الف شكر يا باشا على الموضوع الجامد ده ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك انا بصراحة مليش اى طلبات بس انت تستاهل اكتر من الشكر على هذا الموضوع* *الجبار*


----------



## oesi no (22 مارس 2009)

*نشكر الله 
*


----------



## maged magdy (22 مارس 2009)

انا عاوز ترنيمة رجعنى ليك ( على قناة أغابى )


----------



## maged magdy (22 مارس 2009)

انا عاوز ترنيمة ( مالك سلطة على ياعالم بعد اليوم ) للمرنم ايمن كفرونى


----------



## totenar (22 مارس 2009)

معلش انا عايز شريط ترانيم (يا شعب الله) للمرنم ساتر ميخائيل

دا شريط جامد جدآ جدآ 

من فضلك ممكن لو سمحت


----------



## bisho102 (23 مارس 2009)

m7tag tarnema esm7777777777            (Resala lel sama2)
kalemat altarnema
saeáton elayk ya rab alwgood ta7'tarek samak ya mn bla 7dod


----------



## battooota (23 مارس 2009)

كنت عايزة ترنيمة فاديا بتاعت فيلم ابونا عبد المسيح الحبشى وهى اسمها بين ايديك بلقى شمعة فى وسط الظلام
:download:


----------



## oesi no (23 مارس 2009)

*† تنده عليا وأسكتك*



*من كتر شرى سكتك عن عيني مخفية*

*قربت ليا وببعدك*

*يا الهي نار محبتك جوايا مطفية*






​

*† قــــرار †*



*اتصرف انت يارب فيا .. شيل الغشاوة من عينيا*

*رجعني ليك .. رجعني ليك*

*من يوم ما سيبتك فرحي سابني .. والهم عذبني وتعبني*
*والراحة فيك .. والراحة فيك*





​

*† كترت عاداتي وشهواتي وخطاياة*



*قلت قوي وقفة صلاتي واقول كفاية*

*هارجع واتوب القى الذنوب تجري ورايا*

*يارب صلح لي العيوب خليك معايا*
*هات ايديك وامسك ايديا*
*هات ايديك وامسك ايديا*






​

*† عارف حياتي من البداية للنهاية*



*داريت تعب قلبي وشقايا والخبايا*

*مكشوفه قدامك .. دوايا انت وشفايا*

*معاك في وقت الخوف حمايا وبيك عزايا*
*ولا حد غيرك داري بيا*
*ولا حد غيرك داري بيا*




*لينك التحميل *


----------



## oesi no (23 مارس 2009)

*مالك سلطة عليا  ايمن كفرونى 
من شريط راح اغنيلك
*​


----------



## oesi no (23 مارس 2009)

> معلش انا عايز شريط ترانيم (يا شعب الله) للمرنم ساتر ميخائيل
> 
> دا شريط جامد جدآ جدآ
> 
> من فضلك ممكن لو سمحت


مش لاقيه ده 


*بين ايديك فاديا بزى من فيلم الحبشى
هحاول اجيبها بجودة احلى كمان
استنينى
*​


----------



## battooota (23 مارس 2009)

اوك هاستنى وشكرا لتعب محبتك


----------



## totenar (23 مارس 2009)

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## PoNA ELLY (24 مارس 2009)

ممكن ترنيمة ننتهر باسمك كل ارواح
وده العدد الاول والقرار
ننتهر باسمك كل ارواح  ...........ارواح الشر وكل جراح
نعلن حمايتنا يا يسوع فيك.....روحك يبهجنا بلأفراح

ق:افراح مش ممكن ينزعها عدو الخير وانت زارعها
البهجه والفرحه واهبها بدمك ربي يا صانعها

معلش هاتقل عليكم بطلبي بس بجد الترنيمه جميله


----------



## غيث رعد (27 مارس 2009)

تحية طيبة وسلام المسيح لكم جميعا يامباركي الرب 
كنت قد طلبت قبل مدة بسيطة بعض الطلبات وعذرا لم استطع الدخول بسبب ان جهازي تعطل قليلا فهل لبيتم طلباتي ام لا وكانت طلباتي ومعها طلب جديد اذا امكن
فيديوهات لزياد شحادة له شخصيا هو مصورها 
ترنيمة كذبوا التي صورها هو 
ترنيمة اتكل عليك التي صورها هو 
ترنيمة بمراحم الرب اغني التي صورها مع فريق الحياة الافضل 
ترنيمة في وقت ضعفي التي صورها هو
وكنت قد طلبت شريط المرنم هاني نبيل الاول تشهد حياتي للتحميل 
هذه هي طلباتي وارجو ان لااكون ةقد اثقلت عليكم بها يا احباء وشكرا لكم حتى قبل ان تصلني طلباتي لاني اعرفكم دوما سباقين في الرد بكل حب ومحبة وبالتاكيد بحسب مايتوفر عندكم اذ اني لااريد ان اتعبكم والرب يبارك تعب محبتكم


----------



## eyaziz (27 مارس 2009)

سلام و النعمه:
لوسمحتم آنا بقالي كتير بدور اونلاين علي الشريطين الاتين:

1. شريط شئ يطمنا (وبه ترانيم: شئ يطمنا وعد ربنا الكريم لن تقوي علي الكنيسة ابواب الجحيم، فمررت بك و اذا زمنك زمن الحب، ...)
2. شريط دايماً بلاقيك للاطفال (شريط قديم و فييه ترانيم: دايماً بلاقيك يا ربي، في وداني صوت اجراس،.....)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## eyaziz (27 مارس 2009)

لو سمحتم في شريط شعري لقصائد البابا اسمه "من تكون؟" نزلته كنيسة مارجرجس بكوتسيكا من حوالي 10 سنوات و هو مجموعة من قصائد البابا شنوده القاء الممثل الكبير ايهاب صبحي و المهندس سامي زكي و الموسيقي التصويرية للفنان الكبير المرنم جورج كيرلس


----------



## mena nasef (27 مارس 2009)

معلش أنا طلبت قبل كدة شريط إله المفديين نخبة من المرنمين ماهر فايز وزكرياحنا وبهجت عدلى ومنير حبيب ومفدى موسى وغسان بطرس ورومانى رؤوف ............وحد رد عليا قاللى فى شريط قيثارة المفديين نفس المرنمين بس ممكن يوم الاسم غلط ..............يا أحباء شريط قيثارة المفدين شريط قديم أوى لكن إله المفديين لسة نازل فى 2008 ياريت حد يرد على والرب يباركم


----------



## mena nasef (27 مارس 2009)

ترنيمة ننتهر بإسمك لابانوب من شريط رغم الظروف للمرنم زكريا حنا وليديا شديد
حمل من هنا 
http://www.4shared.com/file/51940866/dcc823a6/__online.html


----------



## امين برسوم (27 مارس 2009)

+++اقد قرب الصوم المقدس على الانهاء كل سنة والسادة الاعضاء والقائمين على العمل فى المنتدى بخير +++ وارجو من الاخوة الحان ومدايح الجمعة العظيمة مكتوبة


----------



## oesi no (28 مارس 2009)

*ننتهر باسمك كل ارواح 
*​


----------



## nana nimo (28 مارس 2009)

انا نفسى فى قصيدة البابا ياسيدى كم كان قاسيا


----------



## oesi no (28 مارس 2009)

*ياسيدى كم كان قاسيا
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (28 مارس 2009)

انا عايزة ترنيمة راجعلك من بعد خطية راجعلك من بعد الام لو تسمح بس معلش انا معرفش اسم الشريط 
بليز


----------



## oesi no (28 مارس 2009)

> انا عايزة ترنيمة راجعلك من بعد خطية راجعلك من بعد الام لو تسمح بس معلش انا معرفش اسم الشريط
> بليز


جارى البحث


----------



## nosa adel (28 مارس 2009)

_*لو سمحت يا oesi_no انا عاوزة ترنيمه يسوع يا نبع صافى ولو سمحت تجبلى مين اللى بيرنمها واسم شريط الكاسيت اللى الترنيمة فيه معلش هتعبك شكرا*_​


----------



## jesus_today (28 مارس 2009)

ممكن ترنيمة اخرستوس انستي وهللويا اللي بتيجي علي سات سفن   بليزززززززززززززززززززززززز


----------



## oesi no (29 مارس 2009)

*يسوع يا نبع صافى

اللى هى راجع لك انا تانى 
فايزة ناثان
شريط مالك قلبى  على سيرفر المنتدى 

سلام ونعمه 
*​


----------



## oesi no (29 مارس 2009)

*اخرستوس انستى 
شريط بشاير فرح 
الحياة الافضل 

ياريت توضحلى ترنيمة هللويا بتقول ايه بالظبط علشان هما كتير 
*​


----------



## totenar (29 مارس 2009)

لو سمحت انا طلبت شريط ساتر ميخائيل يا شعب اللة 
لو مش موجود قولولى


----------



## oesi no (29 مارس 2009)

*هو فعلا اخى مش موجود ولا احبذ ان اقول مش موجود حتى لا تغفد الامل ربما يأتى به احد الاخوة عند رؤية طلبك 
اما من جانبى 
الشريط مش متواجد على النت ولا موجود فى ترانيمى الخاصة 
سلام ونعمه 
*​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (29 مارس 2009)

ميرسي خالص وربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (29 مارس 2009)

سلام ونعمة 

رجاء محبة اريد شريط ترانيم فوق الصليب للشماس بولس ملاك​


----------



## يوليوس44 (30 مارس 2009)

*مساء  الخير على منتدى الجميل 
  انا لى طلب انا عارف انة صعب شوية  لكن باذن رب المجد وبركة صلوت القديسة ممكن يتحقق
  انا لى طلب     تمجيد  للقديسة العظيمة(  القديسة السائحة مريم المصرية  )   انا معايا التمجيد مكتوب   
 انا عاوز  التمجيد مسموع يعنى يكون بالصوت انا عارف انة مش موجود فى المنتدىاو حتى فىالمنتديات  الاخر  لكن تمنى انى    اى كاورل  انشالة يكون كاورال الاطفال فىالكنيسة  يعمل التمجيد بالصوت   ويتحمل علىالمنتدى
 انامتاكد هيكون سبق لمنتدى   وانفراد لمنتدى  عن جميع المنتديات الاخر يا ريت 
 يتعمل   
كاورال فىالكنيسة  او حتى  شماس يعمل التمجيد يالصوت  يتحمل على ا لمنتدى


 وانااسف على الطلب دة  لكن اتمنى انةيتحقق
    اخوكم الخاطى دائما الى الابد 

يوليوس ​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (30 مارس 2009)

اتمنى الرد من اعضاء المنتدىاو المشرفين على المنتدى 
 لان الموضوع مهم جد جد جدجدجدجدجدجداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
 ارجو الرد​ حتىلو كان  بالرفض وانا اشوف منتدى اخر  او احاول فى مكان ااخر    
 اخوكم الخاطى دائما 
يوليوس​


----------



## ابوالعز وجيه (30 مارس 2009)

سلام لكم . كنت اود طلب ترانيم للبابا كيرلس السادس لوضعها على جروب ava kirelosse على الفيس بوك وترانيم كليب عن اسبوع الالام . والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## roma30002002 (30 مارس 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## مارلين ابراهيم (30 مارس 2009)

من فضلكم عايزه ترنيمه يا نفوس حزينه لمريم بطرس


----------



## اني بل (30 مارس 2009)

أرجو من أسرة المنتدى الغالي أن اطلب ترنيمة يدك المثقوبة ، وامور الله عجيبة للمرنم الحبوب زياد شحادة


----------



## النهيسى (30 مارس 2009)

أنا عاوز ترنيمه
 ترنيمه جلدونى جلد شديد​


----------



## يوليوس44 (30 مارس 2009)

انا لى طلب انا عارف انة صعب شوية لكن باذن رب المجد وبركة صلوت القديسة ممكن يتحقق
انا لى طلب تمجيد للقديسة العظيمة( القديسة السائحة مريم المصرية ) انا معايا التمجيد مكتوب 
انا عاوز التمجيد مسموع يعنى يكون بالصوت انا عارف انة مش موجود فى المنتدىاو حتى فىالمنتديات الاخر لكن تمنى انى اى كاورل انشالة يكون كاورال الاطفال فىالكنيسة يعمل التمجيد بالصوت ويتحمل علىالمنتدى
انامتاكد هيكون سبق لمنتدى وانفراد لمنتدى عن جميع المنتديات الاخر يا ريت 
يتعمل 
كاورال فىالكنيسة او حتى شماس يعمل التمجيد يالصوت يتحمل على ا لمنتدى


وانااسف على الطلب دة لكن اتمنى انةيتحقق
اخوكم الخاطى دائما الى الابد


----------



## يوليوس44 (30 مارس 2009)

اتمنى الرد من اعضاء المنتدىاو المشرفين على المنتدى 
لان الموضوع مهم جد جد جدجدجدجدجدجداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااااااااااا

ارجو الرد 
حتىلو كان بالرفض وانا اشوف منتدى اخر او احاول فى مكان ااخر 
اخوكم الخاطى دائما 
يوليوس


----------



## يوليوس44 (30 مارس 2009)

انا لى طلب انا عارف انة صعب شوية لكن باذن رب المجد وبركة صلوت القديسة ممكن يتحقق
انا لى طلب تمجيد للقديسة العظيمة( القديسة السائحة مريم المصرية ) انا معايا التمجيد مكتوب 
انا عاوز التمجيد مسموع يعنى يكون بالصوت انا عارف انة مش موجود فى المنتدىاو حتى فىالمنتديات الاخر لكن تمنى انى اى كاورل انشالة يكون كاورال الاطفال فىالكنيسة يعمل التمجيد بالصوت ويتحمل علىالمنتدى
انامتاكد هيكون سبق لمنتدى وانفراد لمنتدى عن جميع المنتديات الاخر يا ريت 
يتعمل 
كاورال فىالكنيسة او حتى شماس يعمل التمجيد يالصوت يتحمل على ا لمنتدى


وانااسف على الطلب دة لكن اتمنى انةيتحقق
اخوكم الخاطى دائما الى الابد


----------



## oesi no (30 مارس 2009)

*يا نفوس حزينة

يدك المثقوبة زياد شحاتة

امور الله عجيبة زياد شحاتة 


*​


----------



## oesi no (30 مارس 2009)

*استاذ يوليوس 
رجاء عدم تكرار طلبك 
وممكن تطلبه فى موضوع الكورالات  وخدمة التسبيح المتثبت 

سلام ونعمه 
*​


----------



## عماد وليم جندى (30 مارس 2009)

لو سمحتم انا عاوزه ضرووووووورى شريط اسبوع الالام لفرقه دافيد هو الشريط الاول لجورج كيرلس ومونيكا جورج وفيه ترانيم حلوه قوى مناسبه لهذا الاسبوع العظيم


----------



## oesi no (30 مارس 2009)

*اسم الشريط شريط الصلب لفرقة ديفيد وهو منزلش على سيديهات 
نزل كاسيت بس 
هحاول ادورلك عليه رغم انه صعب 
*​


----------



## twety (30 مارس 2009)

*فى ترنميه بتقول

" بتفهمنى وتحس بيا و اصغر حاجه فيا  
ومش فاكرة الباقى

عاوزاها بقى
اتصرفو 


*


----------



## cobcob (30 مارس 2009)

twety قال:


> *فى ترنميه بتقول
> 
> " بتفهمنى وتحس بيا و اصغر حاجه فيا
> ومش فاكرة الباقى
> ...



*من عينيا
دى حاجة بسيطة خاااااااااااااالص
ترنيمة بتفهمنى من شريط " يا رب ارحم " - الحياة الافضل ( ترانيم شرقية )​*


----------



## jesus_today (30 مارس 2009)

ترنيمة اخرستوس انستي وهللويا لية المجد برضة ارجو الافادة بليزززززززززززززززززز


----------



## cobcob (30 مارس 2009)

jesus_today قال:


> ترنيمة اخرستوس انستي وهللويا لية المجد برضة ارجو الافادة بليزززززززززززززززززز




*ترنيمة " اخرستوس انيستى " من شريط " بشاير فرح "
فريق الحياة الافضل - ترانيم شرقية​*


----------



## jesus_today (30 مارس 2009)

لا مش دي انا عايز ترنيمة جات مرة علي قناة معجزة اسمها اخرستوس انستي وهللويا لية المجد برضة


----------



## oesi no (31 مارس 2009)

*مفيش اخرستوس انستى غير دى 
اجيبهالك كليب ؟
هللويا ليه المجد هل هى  هللويا لملك المجد؟
*​


----------



## antonios123 (31 مارس 2009)

_*سلام و نعمة ربنا و الهنا و مخلصنا يسوع المسيح ابن الله
ارجو منكم يا اخوتي اللي عنده ترانيم فيلم فخر الرهبنة بتاع الام ايريني يبعتهم لي و خااااااااااااااصصصصصصصصصصصصصةةةةةةة ترنيمة "ترنيمة جديدة" لما تنيحت الام ايريني ف الفيلم

بركة صلوات أمنا الحبيبة العذراء و امنا ايريني مع جميعنا*_


----------



## venanabil (1 أبريل 2009)

لو سمحتوا انا عايزه طلب يمكن يكون صعب شويه لكن مهم وضرورى
فيه ترانيم قديمه انا محتاجاها
1-الاعداء حواليا وانا واقف بإيديا
2-الامواج عنيده والرياح شديده
3-الامواج والعواصف وظلام الليل
غالبا دول رنمهم المرنم مفدى موسى بس انا مشعارفه اجيبهم اذا حد يقدر يجيبهم لى يبقى شكرا جدا ليه وربنا يباركه


----------



## battooota (1 أبريل 2009)

:download:بلييييييييز
انا عايزة ترنيمتين 1- بالدموع يارب انا جيتلك
                        2- شفت نورها عمال بيضوى


----------



## oesi no (1 أبريل 2009)

*ترانيم فيلم فخر الرهبنه الجزء التانى *

*الاعداء حواليا *
*
الامواج عنيدة*

*شفت نورها* 
​


----------



## oesi no (1 أبريل 2009)

*بالدموع يارب انا كلمتك*​


----------



## حميدو (1 أبريل 2009)

_*




*_



_*شريط شفيع عمرى*_
_*(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس)*_
_*برابط مباشر *_



_*الترانيم الموجوده بالشريط
+مقدمة
+علمنى اصلى
+بيقولو هموت
+ازاى تتخلى عنى
+جواب البابا
+جدو كيرلس
+شفيع غربتى
+ليه بحب البابا
+نفسى اتوب
*_

_*للتحميل اضغط save targetas*_





_*

*_






_*

*_​


----------



## حميدو (1 أبريل 2009)

جارى التحميل 
__________________




*كل الأشياء تعمل معاً للخير للذين يحبون الله*






*goly* 








إذا فقدت ثقتى فى العالم كله لا أفقدها فيك يا إلهى ​


----------



## حميدو (1 أبريل 2009)

​


----------



## مسيحية للأبد (1 أبريل 2009)

انا نفسى فى ترنيمة من ظلمكم ليا mp3 للمرنمة فيفيان السودانية​


----------



## battooota (1 أبريل 2009)

بجد ميرسى قوى على الترانيم وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## cobcob (1 أبريل 2009)

مسيحية للأبد قال:


> انا نفسى فى ترنيمة من ظلمكم ليا mp3 للمرنمة فيفيان السودانية​




*ترنيمة من ظلمكم ليا - شريط شهوة قلبى​*


----------



## suziwissa (2 أبريل 2009)

*رد: رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



ginajoojoo قال:


> العفو يا ماجدة مفيش داعى للشكر ولا حاجة احنا اخوات
> بس ملقتش ترنيمة عند البئر ..ممكن تقوليلى الربنامج بيتزاع امتى وانا اسجلهالك
> سلام ونعمة​




عزيزتى أنا أيضا أبحث عن خذه الترنيمة. أسم المرنمة نانسى نصار. أن كان وجدها أحد أرجوكم فليقل لى. أشكر محبتكم. سلام و نعمة


----------



## battooota (3 أبريل 2009)

بلييز عايزة ترنيمة يا هديه من لاسما جايانا لكورال مارمرقس _بالاسكندرية:download:


----------



## يوليوس44 (3 أبريل 2009)

*  انا روحت مش وصلت الى التسيح ياجماعة انامش عارف اية الحكاية هل هنا اعضاء المنتدى مفيش تعاون بين  المنتدى وبعد يعنى طلبات الترانيم يعمل لوحدة والتمجيد لوحدة 
 انا مش فاهمة هى دة التعاون بين الاقسام المنتدى ولا كل قسم لوحدة 
 انا طلب تمجيد القديسة مريم  المصرية صوتى ويعنى ممكن يحد يقول اروح فين علشان اوصل الىالتمجيد القديسة صوتى وليس مكتوبة لان التمجيد المكتوب موجود معايا
 ياريت حد يرد عليا 
 ممكن  ياشباب ​ ارجو الرد عليا 
 انشالة يكون فى الصين بركة صلوت القديسة هوصل لتمجيد الصوتى 
 انا حاسس ان المنتدى مش بيقدم خدمة 
وانما شى تانى  يمكن اكون انا غلطان  لكن الرد اللى قال لى يدل  انة مفيش تعاون بينكم 
  ارجو الرد   
وانا اسف علىالاسلوب ا
اخوكم الخاطى دائما 
 يوليوس *


----------



## يوليوس44 (3 أبريل 2009)

*  على فكرة دة انفراد لمنتدى يعنى المفروض يكون فى اهتمام اكتر من كدة  لان على ثقة  انةمفيش ولا فى اى منتدى اخر التمجيد لقديسة صوتى اى مسموع وانما كلة مكتوبة  
يعنى يعنى كورال فى الكنيسة او المنتدى يعمل التمجيد ونزلة  علىالمنتدى وانامتاكد انة انفراد لمنتدى 
 انا زى ما انتم روحت لمنتدى التسبيح والكورالات ولكن لم اوصل الى شى   انا عارف انا زعلتكم منى لكن صدقونى  لان بحب القديسة جدا وكمان لان انابحب المنتدى واتمنىانة يكون احسن منتدى 
 دة السبب  
 مش عارف هل صعب اوى ومستحيل  انة حديعمل التمجيد بصوتة 
 ونزلة على المنتدى   
شماس او كورال اطفال حتى اعتقد مش مستحيل ياريت الموضوع يكون اكتر اهتماما  عن كدة 
   وانا اسف كمان مرة ليكم على الاسلوب 
 اخوكم الخاطى دائما  الى  الابد 
يوليوس ​*​


----------



## مرثا فوزى (4 أبريل 2009)

*كنت عايزة شريط خطاة زمن تانى لو حد يقدر يجيبهولى ربنا يباركة ويعوضة *​


----------



## oesi no (4 أبريل 2009)

> *انا روحت مش وصلت الى التسيح ياجماعة انامش عارف اية الحكاية هل هنا اعضاء المنتدى مفيش تعاون بين المنتدى وبعد يعنى طلبات الترانيم يعمل لوحدة والتمجيد لوحدة
> انا مش فاهمة هى دة التعاون بين الاقسام المنتدى ولا كل قسم لوحدة
> انا طلب تمجيد القديسة مريم المصرية صوتى ويعنى ممكن يحد يقول اروح فين علشان اوصل الىالتمجيد القديسة صوتى وليس مكتوبة لان التمجيد المكتوب موجود معايا
> ياريت حد يرد عليا
> ...



*التمجيد مش معمول مسبقا بواسطة اى فريق ترانيم *
*وعلشان كدة طلبت منك تطلب فى الموضوع المتثبت بأسم خدمة الكورال والتسبيح *
*هتلاقى ناس هناك متخصصين هيعملوه بالصوت وبالموسيقى *
*الموضوع متثبت فى قسم الترانيم *
*والناس خدومة فعلا  وعاوزين يخدمو *
*سلام ونعمه*​


----------



## oesi no (4 أبريل 2009)

*



على فكرة دة انفراد لمنتدى يعنى المفروض يكون فى اهتمام اكتر من كدة لان على ثقة انةمفيش ولا فى اى منتدى اخر التمجيد لقديسة صوتى اى مسموع وانما كلة مكتوبة 
يعنى يعنى كورال فى الكنيسة او المنتدى يعمل التمجيد ونزلة علىالمنتدى وانامتاكد انة انفراد لمنتدى 
انا زى ما انتم روحت لمنتدى التسبيح والكورالات ولكن لم اوصل الى شى انا عارف انا زعلتكم منى لكن صدقونى لان بحب القديسة جدا وكمان لان انابحب المنتدى واتمنىانة يكون احسن منتدى 
دة السبب 
مش عارف هل صعب اوى ومستحيل انة حديعمل التمجيد بصوتة 
ونزلة على المنتدى 
شماس او كورال اطفال حتى اعتقد مش مستحيل ياريت الموضوع يكون اكتر اهتماما عن كدة 
وانا اسف كمان مرة ليكم على الاسلوب 
اخوكم الخاطى دائما الى الابد 
يوليوس 

أنقر للتوسيع...

اطلب منهم عمل التمجيد 
وضع كلمات التمجيد 
وهما هيعملوه *​


----------



## مورا مارون (5 أبريل 2009)

بليز عايزة اخريستوس انستي بس تكون كاملة اصلي الي في الشريط هنامقطوع اخرها وهي ويف يا ريت تكون امبي ثري ميرسي يا حبايبي


----------



## sabrygad (5 أبريل 2009)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## مرقس نبيل (5 أبريل 2009)

ربنا يعوضكمممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 أبريل 2009)

* انا اسف ليكم  انا جبت الكلمات التمجيد لقديسة واضعط نسخة طلبات  الترانيم ونسخةالى الكورال  والتسبحة   [/b هى  الكلمات ايةتمجيد  القديسة مريم المصرية


أبدأ يا اخوانى                                    احرك  لسانى
وامدح  بتفانى                                        مريم المصرية

هذة النقية                                           مولودة فى الاسكندرية
من عائلة مسيحية                                مريم المصرية	

لما بلغت بسلام                                     اثنى عشر عام	
خدعها  العدو  الملام                              مريم المصرية	

فأصطاد بها  الشيطان                              نفوس كثيرة ياخوان	
صارت فى مجون                                  مريم المصرية	

ومكثت بارتجال                                  على هذا الحال	
سبعة عشر عام                                 مريم  المصرية	

الى او ادركتها                                   محبة خا لقها	
فرات  يوم بعينها                               مريم  المصرية	

قوما كانوا ذاهبين                                للقدس مسافرين
ذهبت معم بيقين                                  مريم المصرية

اذا لم يكن معها                               اجرة سفرها
قد اسلمت ذاتها                             مريم المصرية	

لمن فى السفينة                             بنفس لعينة 
ووصلت للميناء                         مريم المصرية	

لما ارادت دخول                         الكنيسة بقبول	
شعرت بيد   المهول                     مريم المصرية	



تجذبها للوراء                            فشعرت يااحباء
ان هذا لافعالها جزاء                   مريم  المصرية


لعدم طهارتها                             وشدة نجاستها
رفعت  عينها لخالقها                   مريم المصرية	

وهى منكسرة القلب                     وبكت بكاء بحب	
متشفعة بام الرب                        مريم المصرية	

سألتها بدموع                             شفاعة عند يسوع	
صوتها لدية مسموع                    مريم  المصرية	

تشجعت البتول                           واراد ت  الدخول
فوجدت  القبول                          مريم  المصرية	

دخلت ياحاضرين                      سجدت مع الساجد ين	
وصلت بيقين                           مريم المصرية

طالبة من الله                              ان يرشدها لرضاة	
يرفع غضبة عنها                        مريم  المصرية

ووقفت بمعونة                             امام ايقونة
العذراء الحنونة                          مريم المصرية	

وطلبت بحرارة                           ترشدها بمهارة	
لحياة البرارة                            مريم المصرية	

حيث خلاص نفسها                   فسمعت من يقول لها
فى الاردن تجدينه                    مريم المصرية

فنهضت لساعتها                      وفى الطريق قابلها
انسانا  اعطى لها                      مريم المصرية	

ثلاثة دراهم  فضة                               ابتاعت بها الحرة
ثلاثة  ارغفة طازجة                            مريم المصرية

نهر الاردن عبرت                              وبالبرية مكثت	
سبعة واربعين عام بقت                       مريم المصرية	

الانبا زوسيما  قابلت                           ومن يدة اتناولت
وبعد ذلك رقدت                                 مريم المصرية	

راى الاب جوارها                              اسدا جاء يحرسها
ومكتوب فوق راسها                             مريم  المصرية

يازوسيما ابينا                                      ادفن المسكينة
مريم الامينة                                         مريم  المصرية	

صلى  عليها  لربة                                 قام ودفنها بيدة	
وعاد الى ديرة                                      مريم المصرية	

صلواتها تكون معنا                                طلباتها ترفعنا	
للرب فيقبلنا                                          مريم المصرية	

وتكون لنا حارس                                   من كل الدسائس	
وللملكوت نرث                                      مريم المصرية	

ياحبية  الالة                                          تقولك  اكسياس	
اكسياس اكسياس                                    مريم  المصرية
تفسير اسمك  فى افواة كل المؤمين   الكل يقولون يا الة  القديسة مريم اعنا               اجمعين
اكسيا اكسيا  اكسيا تى   أجيا ماريا – تى ريم  إن كيمى- تى ريف
مووشت
مستحقة مستحقة مستحقة القديسة مريم المصرية  السائحة
*


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 أبريل 2009)

تمجيد  القديسة مريم المصرية


أبدأ يا اخوانى                  **                      احرك  لسانى
وامدح  بتفانى                 **                    مريم المصرية

هذة النقية                         **                      مولودة فى الاسكندرية
من عائلة مسيحية                    **               مريم المصرية	

لما بلغت بسلام                     **                  اثنى عشر عام	
خدعها  العدو  الملام                **              مريم المصرية	

فأصطاد بها  الشيطان               **               نفوس كثيرة ياخوان	
صارت فى مجون                    **              مريم المصرية	

ومكثت بارتجال                **                  على هذا الحال	
سبعة عشر عام                  **               مريم  المصرية	

الى او ادركتها                **                   محبة خا لقها	
فرات  يوم بعينها             **                  مريم  المصرية	

قوما كانوا ذاهبين            **                    للقدس مسافرين
ذهبت معم بيقين                **                  مريم المصرية

اذا لم يكن معها                **               اجرة سفرها
قد اسلمت ذاتها              **               مريم المصرية	

لمن فى السفينة               **              بنفس لعينة 
ووصلت للميناء              **           مريم المصرية	

لما ارادت دخول             **            الكنيسة بقبول	
شعرت بيد   المهول        **             مريم المصرية	



تجذبها للوراء               **             فشعرت يااحباء
ان هذا لافعالها جزاء          **         مريم  المصرية


لعدم طهارتها                  **           وشدة نجاستها
رفعت  عينها لخالقها        **           مريم المصرية	

وهى منكسرة القلب           **          وبكت بكاء بحب	
متشفعة بام الرب                 **       مريم المصرية	

سألتها بدموع                     **        شفاعة عند يسوع	
صوتها لدية مسموع            **        مريم  المصرية	

تشجعت البتول                  **         واراد ت  الدخول
فوجدت  القبول             **             مريم  المصرية	

دخلت ياحاضرين             **         سجدت مع الساجد ين	
وصلت بيقين                  **         مريم المصرية

طالبة من الله                   **           ان يرشدها لرضاة	
يرفع غضبة عنها                **        مريم  المصرية

ووقفت بمعونة                  **           امام ايقونة
العذراء الحنونة                 **         مريم المصرية	

وطلبت بحرارة                **           ترشدها بمهارة	
لحياة البرارة                  **          مريم المصرية	

حيث خلاص نفسها          **         فسمعت من يقول لها
فى الاردن تجدينه               **     مريم المصرية

فنهضت لساعتها            **          وفى الطريق قابلها
انسانا  اعطى لها           **           مريم المصرية	

ثلاثة دراهم  فضة               **                ابتاعت بها الحرة
ثلاثة  ارغفة طازجة                **            مريم المصرية

نهر الاردن عبرت                  **            وبالبرية مكثت	
سبعة واربعين عام بقت           **            مريم المصرية	

الانبا زوسيما  قابلت                 **          ومن يدة اتناولت
وبعد ذلك رقدت                     **            مريم المصرية	

راى الاب جوارها                  **            اسدا جاء يحرسها
ومكتوب فوق راسها                 **            مريم  المصرية

يازوسيما ابينا                        **              ادفن المسكينة
مريم الامينة                          **               مريم  المصرية	

صلى  عليها  لربة                   **              قام ودفنها بيدة	
وعاد الى ديرة                          **            مريم المصرية	

صلواتها تكون معنا                   **             طلباتها ترفعنا	
للرب فيقبلنا                            **              مريم المصرية	

وتكون لنا حارس                    **               من كل الدسائس	
وللملكوت نرث                            **          مريم المصرية	

ياحبية  الالة                            **              تقولك  اكسياس	
اكسياس اكسياس                      **              مريم  المصرية
تفسير اسمك  فى افواة كل المؤمين   الكل يقولون يا الة  القديسة مريم اعنا               اجمعين
اكسيا اكسيا  اكسيا تى   أجيا ماريا – تى ريم  إن كيمى- تى ريف
مووشت
مستحقة مستحقة مستحقة القديسة مريم المصرية  السائحة


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 أبريل 2009)

*  انا اسف لان بعت مرتين  كنت بوضح الكلمات  فىالمرة التانية وانا اسف مرة اخر 
 وللامانة  الكلمات منقولة من منتدى رب  المجد[/b واروح ابعت الى منتدىالكورال والتسبحة   واتمنى  ان يتعمل التمجيد للقديسة صوتى علشان عيد النياحة  قرب لقديس اتمنى يارب يام النور كونى معهم فى عمل التمجيد
    اخوكم الخاطى دائما الىالابد 
 يوليوس*


----------



## ميرنا (6 أبريل 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


> بليز عايزة اخريستوس انستي بس تكون كاملة اصلي الي في الشريط هنامقطوع اخرها وهي ويف يا ريت تكون امبي ثري ميرسي يا حبايبي


 
*اخرستوس انيستى *​


----------



## ميرا1 (6 أبريل 2009)

معلش انا عارفه ان طلباتى كتير بس اللينك اللى انت بعته  لترنيمة مسيحنا فوق الزمان مش شغال
فرجاء محبه تحاول تجيبه صح علشان محتاجاهoesi_no


----------



## ميرنا (6 أبريل 2009)

ميرا1 قال:


> معلش انا عارفه ان طلباتى كتير بس اللينك اللى انت بعته لترنيمة مسيحنا فوق الزمان مش شغال
> فرجاء محبه تحاول تجيبه صح علشان محتاجاهoesi_no


 

* هنا*


----------



## ميرا1 (6 أبريل 2009)

ميرنا اولا شكرا جدا على تعبك
بس ده غلط من عندى
انا كنت اقصد مسيحنا فوق الزمان اللى فى اوبريت  نبوات المسيح فى العهد القديم


----------



## oesi no (6 أبريل 2009)

*مسيحنا فوق الزمان*​


----------



## oesi no (6 أبريل 2009)

*الشريط كامل مسيحنا فوق الزمان شباب الانبا رويس *​


----------



## ميرا1 (6 أبريل 2009)

ياجماعه انا متشكره لتعبكم بس بجد اللينك مش راضى يحمل وبيكتب
The file link that you requested is not valid.


----------



## oesi no (7 أبريل 2009)

*مسيحنا فوق الزمان 
لينك تانى مؤقتا لحين اعادة رفع الشريط
*​


----------



## ميرنا (7 أبريل 2009)

*انا لقيت اكتر من واحده بصراحة مرة سفر الخروج ومرة الرؤيا ويعالم لو دورت تانى كنت هلاقى ايه *​


----------



## domajo2009 (7 أبريل 2009)

انا نفسى فى شريط فيك الامل لرومانى رؤوف


----------



## samoel2 (7 أبريل 2009)

مساء الخير على احلى مننننننننننننننتدى  طلب صغير
محتاج شريط ترانيم غلطان بس ياريت يكون اللينكات شغالة علشان انا كل ما ادخل على موقع القى اللينكات مش شغالة  لاتنسونى اخوكم (samoel)


----------



## oesi no (8 أبريل 2009)

*شريط غلطان   فريق المسحة *​


----------



## الأخت مايا (8 أبريل 2009)

اذا ممكن ترنيمة  من ذا اللذي


----------



## PoNA ELLY (8 أبريل 2009)

كان ليا طلب بس يمكن غريب شويه اتمني انكم تعرفوه

ترنيمة تمن الشرا من الحان استاذي سامح عبيد وطلبي عايز اعرف كلمات مين واداء مين 

معلش هاتعبكم معايا وربنا يعوضكم​


----------



## ميرا1 (8 أبريل 2009)

ياجماعه رجاء محبه انا عايزة ترنيمة مسيحنا فوق الزمان اللى اول بيت فيها بيقول
1)- كان في آدم ونوحِ البار
كان في اسحق ويوسف وموسى
كان في إيليا وإليشع
كان في زَرُبَّابل وعَزرا ونحميا

كان في شجرةِ الحياة
كان في السحابة وعمودِ النار
كان في شق حجاب الهيكل
كان في الذبائح الدموية

كان في أقوال الأنبياء
كان أيضا بكل صفاته
كان في موته وقيامته
كان في إرسال الباراقليط
---------------------------------------------




 ليسَ لكونه حدود
وقبلَ أولِ الجدود
في أشخاص مثل داود
تحققت فيه الوُعود

وملكي صادَق وصموئِيل
ويشوع وقضاةِ إسرائيل
أيضا داود وسليمان
ومُردخاي .. أيوب ويونان


----------



## ميرنا (8 أبريل 2009)

*ما جورج نزلهالك يا ميرا *​


----------



## samoel2 (8 أبريل 2009)

**


----------



## samoel2 (8 أبريل 2009)

*مساء الخير متشكرين على الشريط وجارى التحميل 
ياريت كمان لو شريط المرنم  هانى زغلول
وشكراااااا  samoel  *


----------



## oesi no (8 أبريل 2009)

*اسم الشريط  ايه 

*​


----------



## cobcob (8 أبريل 2009)

abanoup makram قال:


> كان ليا طلب بس يمكن غريب شويه اتمني انكم تعرفوه
> 
> ترنيمة تمن الشرا من الحان استاذي سامح عبيد وطلبي عايز اعرف كلمات مين واداء مين
> 
> معلش هاتعبكم معايا وربنا يعوضكم​




*
شريط تمن الشرا -  تلحين الملحن  : سامح عبيد ​*


----------



## ميرا1 (8 أبريل 2009)

المشكله يامرنا ان جورج بعت واحده غير اللى انا عيزاها علشان كده انا كتبت الكلمات


----------



## oesi no (9 أبريل 2009)

*هطلب من ماريان اما توصل تعيدلك رفع الترنيمة تانى
لانها  هى والشريط اتمسحو من عندى 
*​


----------



## الأخت مايا (9 أبريل 2009)

اذا ممكن اريد  ترنيمة
من ذا الذي يبعدني عن حبك


----------



## PoNA ELLY (9 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي كوب كوب  علي شريط تمن الشرا بس انا كان طلبي كنت عايز اعرف ترنيمة تمن الشرا كلمات واداء مين

معلش هاتعبكم معايا للمره التانيه​


----------



## venanabil (9 أبريل 2009)

ياجماعه لو سمحتوا فريق اوركسترا الشموع بيقولوا ترنيمه اسمها فات ع الصليب الفين سنه اذا حد يعرف يجيبهالى يبقى يشكر بس ياريت بسرعه


----------



## sandy miro (10 أبريل 2009)

انا محتاجة شريط فوق الصليب ممكن الاقى طلبى


----------



## domajo2009 (10 أبريل 2009)

يا جماعة لو سمحتوا شريط فيك الامل


----------



## ماريتا (10 أبريل 2009)

_بجد مجهود رااااااائع_
_ربنا يعوض تعبك_
_ولو ممكن ترنيمة انا لرافع عينى_​


----------



## oesi no (10 أبريل 2009)

*انى لرافع 
انى لرافع صوت اخر 
*​


----------



## oesi no (10 أبريل 2009)

*ترنيمة فوق الصليب من شريط لمسنى وقوانى *​


----------



## battooota (10 أبريل 2009)

معلش انا طلباتى كتييى بس دا من عشمى فيكم وربنا يعوض تعبكم بس انا عايزة ترنيمة لفريق قلب داود انا مش عارفه اسمها بس كلماتها بتقول انا عندى لك بركات بس انت قولى هات هاديك من غير حساب بركات من عند الاب:smi411:


----------



## samoel2 (10 أبريل 2009)

مساء الخير  جميعا  انا كنت طالب شريط لهانى زغلول  بس مكنتش عارف اسمة  بس ممكن اتذكر منة اسم ترنيمة  اسمها (دام العز والسعادة للى عاشو بالتهليل)  الترنيمة التانية (دمعة عينى لما سالت مين مسحة غيرك ) * وشكرا  samoel
*


----------



## cobcob (11 أبريل 2009)

battooota قال:


> معلش انا طلباتى كتييى بس دا من عشمى فيكم وربنا يعوض تعبكم بس انا عايزة ترنيمة لفريق قلب داود انا مش عارفه اسمها بس كلماتها بتقول انا عندى لك بركات بس انت قولى هات هاديك من غير حساب بركات من عند الاب:smi411:



*
ترنيمة يسوع قاللى أنا حارسك
شريط حضن ايديك - قلب داود

ترنيمة يسوع قاللى انا حارسك
شريط صادقة يا رب مواعيدك - دير مارجرجس للراهبات بمصر القديمة
الشريط السابع​*


----------



## مايكل منير حبيب (11 أبريل 2009)

يا ريت يا جماعة لو فى حد عنده ترانيم للقيامة جديدة يرفعهالنا عشان محتاجين ترانيم جديدة  لحفلة العيد و أغلب ترانيم القيامة قديمة و قولناها كتير  و كل سنة و انتم طيبين


----------



## MenaNarmar (12 أبريل 2009)

طلب لألبوم خطاوي لزياد شحادة ...


----------



## oesi no (12 أبريل 2009)

*البوم خطاوى زياد شحادة *​


----------



## مارول (12 أبريل 2009)

ياريت ياجماعه رجاء محبه اللى عنده خواطر ابونا يوسف اسعد  بلموسيقه يرفعها على المواقع وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## saidcasper (12 أبريل 2009)

من فضلكم لو سمحتم ترنيمة كللت السنة


----------



## cobcob (12 أبريل 2009)

مايكل منير حبيب قال:


> يا ريت يا جماعة لو فى حد عنده ترانيم للقيامة جديدة يرفعهالنا عشان محتاجين ترانيم جديدة  لحفلة العيد و أغلب ترانيم القيامة قديمة و قولناها كتير  و كل سنة و انتم طيبين





*جارى رفع مجموعة ترانيم لعيد القيامة​*


----------



## ميرا1 (13 أبريل 2009)

ياجماعه رجاء محبه انا عايزة ترنيمة مسيحنا فوق الزمان اللى اول بيت فيها بيقول

1)- كان في آدم ونوحِ البار
كان في اسحق ويوسف وموسى
كان في إيليا وإليشع
كان في زَرُبَّابل وعَزرا ونحميا

كان في شجرةِ الحياة
كان في السحابة وعمودِ النار
كان في شق حجاب الهيكل
كان في الذبائح الدموية

كان في أقوال الأنبياء
كان أيضا بكل صفاته
كان في موته وقيامته
كان في إرسال الباراقليط
---------------------------------------------




ليسَ لكونه حدود
وقبلَ أولِ الجدود
في أشخاص مثل داود
تحققت فيه الوُعود

وملكي صادَق وصموئِيل
ويشوع وقضاةِ إسرائيل
أيضا داود وسليمان
ومُردخاي .. أيوب ويونان  

انا قلت ان انتوا نستونى فقلت اكرر الطلب
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## cobcob (13 أبريل 2009)

ميرا1 قال:


> ياجماعه رجاء محبه انا عايزة ترنيمة مسيحنا فوق الزمان اللى اول بيت فيها بيقول
> 
> 1)- كان في آدم ونوحِ البار
> كان في اسحق ويوسف وموسى
> ...



*يا ميرا انتى طلبتى الترنيمة قبل كده
وللاسف لقينا ان اللينك بتاعه بايظ
لو لقيناها هانرفعها على طول
مفيش داعى لتكرار الطلبات​*


----------



## cobcob (13 أبريل 2009)

مايكل منير حبيب قال:


> يا ريت يا جماعة لو فى حد عنده ترانيم للقيامة جديدة يرفعهالنا عشان محتاجين ترانيم جديدة  لحفلة العيد و أغلب ترانيم القيامة قديمة و قولناها كتير  و كل سنة و انتم طيبين




*مجموعة ترانيم لعيد القيامة ​*


----------



## amir20072010 (13 أبريل 2009)

لو سمحت انا عايز شريط ترانيم دم بيروى كورال صوت يسوع
وياريت لو فى نسخة سى دى كواليتى من شريط صرخة ايمان
انا حملت النسخة اللى موجودة فى الموضوع بس الصوت مش نقى
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## dads (13 أبريل 2009)

سلام ونعمة انا كنت عاوز اطلب منكم طلب مهم جدا بالنسبة اللي وهو موسيقة(ترنيمة اللة اللي عم يجمعكم )بتاعت ايمن كفرونى  بس ياريت سرعة الاستجابة  علشان دة موضوع مهم بالنسبة اللي::Love_Letter_Open:SIZE]


----------



## peponet_2010 (13 أبريل 2009)

انا عايز ترنيمة قصيدة الابطال كلمات البابا شنودة لفريق مارجرجس سوهاج


----------



## نرمين100 (14 أبريل 2009)

انا عايز
 ترنيمة "يادنيا عايشين" لفاديا بزى من فيلم الحبشى mp3


----------



## نرمين100 (14 أبريل 2009)

ترنيمة "يادنيا عايشين" لفاديا بزى من فيلم الحبشى mp3


----------



## cobcob (14 أبريل 2009)

dads قال:


> سلام ونعمة انا كنت عاوز اطلب منكم طلب مهم جدا بالنسبة اللي وهو موسيقة(ترنيمة اللة اللي عم يجمعكم )بتاعت ايمن كفرونى  بس ياريت سرعة الاستجابة  علشان دة موضوع مهم بالنسبة اللي::love_letter_open:size]





*
للاسف الطلب غير متوفر لدينا*​


----------



## cobcob (14 أبريل 2009)

نرمين100 قال:


> انا عايز
> ترنيمة "يادنيا عايشين" لفاديا بزى من فيلم الحبشى mp3




*
ترنيمة "يادنيا عايشين" لفاديا بزى من فيلم الحبشى ​*


----------



## cobcob (14 أبريل 2009)

amir20072010 قال:


> لو سمحت انا عايز شريط ترانيم دم بيروى كورال صوت يسوع
> وياريت لو فى نسخة سى دى كواليتى من شريط صرخة ايمان
> انا حملت النسخة اللى موجودة فى الموضوع بس الصوت مش نقى
> وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك




*الشريط فى الاصل قديم
ولا يوجد منه غير النسخة المتوفرة​*


----------



## perooo (14 أبريل 2009)

يا جماعة في ترنيمة الكورال بتاعها بيقول "إلهي أنت .. أحمدك ...." حد يعرفها
لو في حد عنده انا فعلاً نفسي اسمعها


----------



## cobcob (14 أبريل 2009)

perooo قال:


> يا جماعة في ترنيمة الكورال بتاعها بيقول "إلهي أنت .. أحمدك ...." حد يعرفها
> لو في حد عنده انا فعلاً نفسي اسمعها





*لترنيمة اسمها سألوذ بحضنك 
هادورلك عليها​*


----------



## oesi no (14 أبريل 2009)

*سألوذ بحضنك
*​


----------



## sandoura (14 أبريل 2009)

عايزة ترنيمة يا صاحب الحنان لزياد شحاتة و نجثو لك يا ربنا


----------



## oesi no (14 أبريل 2009)

نجثو لك ياربنا ​


----------



## basnt63 (14 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااجدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mony el king (14 أبريل 2009)

_ارجوكو انا بطلب ترنيمه (فى طريق الجلجثه)_


----------



## samoel2 (14 أبريل 2009)

مساء الخير حبايب الرب انا محتاج شريط ترانيم للمرنم هانى زغلول اسمة (مشتـــــاق) وكمان ترنيمة اسمها (ياليلة العيد انستينا وجددتى امل المسيح فينا) بس انا مش عارف مين اللى بترنمها  لاتنسونى (samoel)


----------



## sylvy (14 أبريل 2009)

ياريت انا عايزة الترانيم الخاصة باسبوع الالام اللى بتيجى على اغابى وشكرا


----------



## venanabil (15 أبريل 2009)

لو سمحتوا ياجماعه انا عايزه ترانيم قديمه لمفدى موسى او مهيب مخلوف 
زمان كان فيه ترانيم بحبها زى مثلا الامواج عنيده وترنيمه اسمها الامواج والعواصف وظلام الليل وترنيمه تانى فيها جزء بيقول عبد واتبناه سيده وصرت ممسوك فى ايده وقال مين يقدر يؤذيك محفوظ جوه العين والننى ليل ونهار سهران عليك مين يقدر يخطفك منى وترنيمه تانى هى الاعداء حواليا
بس كل ده عايزاه للمرنمين اللى قولت لكم عليهم وربنا يبارك خدمتكم ويعوض تعبكم


----------



## sylvy (15 أبريل 2009)

ياريت انا عايزة الترنيمة اللى بتيجى على اغابى كلماتها هى: " على الصليب وانت متسمر شافك اللص واتغير وشكرا


----------



## sylvy (15 أبريل 2009)

انا عايزة شريط كلمات عند الصليب لفيق افا تكلا بالاسكندريه وشكرا


----------



## oesi no (15 أبريل 2009)

*فى طريق الجلجثة*​


----------



## oesi no (15 أبريل 2009)

*كام البوم قديم لمهيب مخلوق 

بعض البومات مفدى موسى


*​


----------



## oesi no (15 أبريل 2009)

*شريط كلمات عند الصليب لفريق الانبا تكلا 
الشريط صدر شهر 3 ومينفعش نحطه على النت 
ممكن تشتريه من المكتبات الكنسية 
وممكن كمان تشتريه من كنيسه الانبا تكلا فى اسكندرية 
الشريط عبارة عن 7 ترانيم كل ترنيمة بكلمة قالها المسيح وهو على الصليب 
اما عن ترانيم اغابى فجارى البحث 
ربنا يدبر ويكون حد سجلها 
سلام ونعمه 
*​


----------



## إنجي عادل (15 أبريل 2009)

محتاجة شريط ترانيم كفاك محبة


----------



## oesi no (15 أبريل 2009)

*مش موجود على النت غير ترنيمة واحدة منه 
الى هى كفاك محبة 
اجيبها ولا لازم الشريط كامل 
*​


----------



## oesi no (15 أبريل 2009)

*ترنيمة كفاك محبة *

*ترنيمة صياد *

*بحاول ادور على اى ترانيم تانيه من الشريط*
​


----------



## oesi no (15 أبريل 2009)

*ترنيمة نفسى دى ملكك من شريط كفاك محبة 

لو تعرفى اسامى اى ترانيم فى الشريط ياريت تقوليلى 
*​


----------



## إنجي عادل (15 أبريل 2009)

شكرا علي تعب محبتكم وعلي الترانيم دي وربنا يعوضكم وكل سنة وانتم طيبين وفي ايد يسوع محفوظين


----------



## HappyButterfly (15 أبريل 2009)

لو سمحتم انا عايزة ترنيمة لماذا جئت يا صاحب كى تسلمنى اللى بتيجى على اغابى وترنيمة دق باب القلب يوما بليز ضرورى


----------



## samoel2 (16 أبريل 2009)

فين ياجماعة شريط الترانيم بتاع هانى زغلول مشتاق وترنيمة العيد بتاعة يالليلة العيد انيستينا وجددتى امل المسيح فينا


----------



## rana1981 (17 أبريل 2009)

*يدك المثقوبة سيدى تسبينى .....فها انا اشعر بانينى

بليز حابة اطلب منكن تجيبولي هي الترنيمة وشكرا سلف الكن*​


----------



## oesi no (17 أبريل 2009)

*يدك المثقوبة من شريط غالى عليك 
زياد شحاتة 
*​


----------



## المكابر (17 أبريل 2009)

انا عاوز ترنيمة على صليب العار بشوفك


----------



## المكابر (17 أبريل 2009)

بس تكون mp3 اشكركم جزيلا


----------



## oesi no (17 أبريل 2009)

*على صليب العار بشوفك*​


----------



## rana1981 (17 أبريل 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> *يدك المثقوبة من شريط غالى عليك
> زياد شحاتة
> *​



*شكرا عالترنيمة​*


----------



## magdy aghapy (17 أبريل 2009)

ارجوك انا عايز شريط ترانيم لفاديا الجديد والف شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## elven (17 أبريل 2009)

سلام المسيح
اتمنى ان احصل على البومات Strongholds ماعدا تسبيح للرب وليتك تباركني لانه عندي
والرب يبارككم


----------



## elven (17 أبريل 2009)

سلام المسيح
اتمنى ان احصل على البومات Strongholds ماعدا تسبيح للرب وليتك تباركني لانه عندي
والرب يبارككم


----------



## elven (17 أبريل 2009)

واذا ممكن اريد ترنيمة العودة الخليجية


----------



## elven (17 أبريل 2009)

وترنيمة انا جاي وكلي خجل لليديا شديد


----------



## elven (17 أبريل 2009)

وترنيمة يسوع انت تعرض على ctv


----------



## oesi no (17 أبريل 2009)

*شريط فاديا الاخير للعالم جيت 


*​


----------



## moheb52 (18 أبريل 2009)

الاخوه الاحباء
كل عام وانتم بخير "المسيح قام بالحقيقة قام"
ارجو وضع بعض من الترانيم التى تذاع على قناة الشفاء
 وكذا اوركسترا الشموع لانها رائعه ومعزيه جدا
اخوكم محب مرقس مصر


----------



## oesi no (18 أبريل 2009)

*ترنيمة مصر للمسيح من قناة الشفاء *​


----------



## sabrygad (19 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور​


----------



## gerglys (20 أبريل 2009)

*كان فيه ترنيمه بنقولها زمان اسمها​**محتاجلك يا يسوع وانا ليا مين غيرك يمسحلى الدموع​**ياريت لو حد يعرف يجيبها دى ترنيمه جميله جدا​*


----------



## kirolos thomas (21 أبريل 2009)

انا عضو جديد ونفسى  جدا  جدا فى شريط قديم للشماس بولس ملاك اسمه رحلة جميلة عن اسبوع الالام والقيامة.. بحثت عنه كثيرا ولم اجده .فهل ممكن تحميل ترانيمه على الموقع اشكر تعب محبتك جدا


----------



## philolover (21 أبريل 2009)

totenar قال:


> معلش انا عايز شريط ترانيم (يا شعب الله) للمرنم ساتر ميخائيل
> 
> دا شريط جامد جدآ جدآ
> 
> من فضلك ممكن لو سمحت



اتفضل اهه الشريط  اضغط هنا بس دول 3 ترانيم بس للاسف


----------



## philolover (21 أبريل 2009)

philolover قال:


> اتفضل اهه الشريط  اضغط هنا بس دول 3 ترانيم بس للاسف



http://download198.mediafire.com/b1j2xixj9b4g/tghjdn0h2mz/ساتر+ميخايل+ياشعب+الله.rar


----------



## battooota (21 أبريل 2009)

معلش عايزة ترنيمة بتيجى على اغابى اسمها صرخة ابنى بتدوى فى ودنى


----------



## الأخت مايا (21 أبريل 2009)

سلام الميح
انا بحاجة لهذه الترنيمة 
هل من الممكن 
واذا لاء يا ريت بتقولولي لاني طلبتها اكتر من مرة

ترنيمة من ذا الذي يفصلني؟!
من ذا الذي يفصلني عن حبّك  ؟ من ذا الذي يبعدني عن دربك؟
السيف ؟ لا. أم شدة لا. أم خطر؟ لا.لا حياة . لا ممات . لا بشر؟
- عزمتي وثابة نحو العلى 
تستقي الأرزاء منها للملى 
مطمحي القمم أقحم الألم 
بفمي ودمي أفتدي الأمم 
ان دعا الحبيب أحمل الصليب 
وأجيب ها أنا.
- هل أخاف الليل والبدر رقيب ؟ 
أم أداوي اليأس والحبُ طبيب؟
مرسلٌ أنا ضاحك المنى? 
ويدي في غدي تمنع السنا ؟ 
أقطف الورود من ربى الخلود ؟ 
وأجود بالهنا.


----------



## bashoka (21 أبريل 2009)

انا كمان عايزة شزية مدائح عايزة مديح الانبا كاراس وكمان الملاك ميخائيل بس بصوت اى مرنم
وعايزة تراني ترنيم مين احن منك mp3  وكمان ياصاحب الحنان  بس مش كتير اوى يعنى بس ياريت بسرعة


----------



## oesi no (21 أبريل 2009)

*ترنيمة محتاج لك يا يسوع *


​


----------



## oesi no (21 أبريل 2009)

*ترنيمة من ذا الذى  
من شريط عيناى الى السماء غسان بطرس وليديا شديد 
*​


----------



## oesi no (21 أبريل 2009)

*مديح الانبا كاراس 

مديح الملاك ميخائيل 

ترنيمة مين احن منك 

ترنيمة يا صاحب الحنان 
*​


----------



## bashoka (21 أبريل 2009)

thank you


----------



## الأخت مايا (21 أبريل 2009)

كل الشكر الك الله يباركك اخي


----------



## oesi no (21 أبريل 2009)

*لا شكر على واجب اخوتى 
للاخت مايا 
الشريط كامل موجود على المنتدى
من هنا 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39831
*​


----------



## gerglys (22 أبريل 2009)

*الف شكر يا oesi_no انت فعلا مشرف عسل​*


----------



## المجد للمسيح (22 أبريل 2009)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## oesi no (22 أبريل 2009)

*لا شكر على واجب يا اخوتى
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم 
*​


----------



## وائل فاروق (22 أبريل 2009)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## sally seleim (24 أبريل 2009)

*رد: رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

شكرا خالص
ربنا يعوضك
انا ديك جمييييييله جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا[


----------



## elven (24 أبريل 2009)

يا جماعة ارجوكم شريط صوتك يايسوع ل strong holds


----------



## elven (24 أبريل 2009)

يا جماعة ارجوكم شريط صوتك يايسوع ل strong holds


----------



## HappyButterfly (25 أبريل 2009)

انا كنت طالبة ترنيمة لماذا جئت يا صاحب وترنيمة دق باب القلب يوما فى ولا لا يا جماعة بليز الرد


----------



## مينا فوزى (25 أبريل 2009)

انا ليا طلب غريب شويه انا عاوز ترنيمه بس لاسف انا مش عارف اسمها ولا حتى اسم المرنم انا بس سمعت حته منها وعجبتنى جدا وحسيت بتعزيه لوحد يقدر يقولى اسمها ايه هى تقريبا عن البابا كيرلس وبتقول انا المدير كان مستقصدى صليت للبابا كيرلس رحت لقيته منقول  تقريبا هى بتقول حاجه كده


----------



## god love 2011 (25 أبريل 2009)

*ممكن اطلب ترنيمه
انا كنت عايزه ترنيمه
ها اتى بطيب
وربنا معاكم
ويبارك خدمتكم*​


----------



## cobcob (25 أبريل 2009)

didi adly قال:


> انا كنت طالبة ترنيمة لماذا جئت يا صاحب وترنيمة دق باب القلب يوما فى ولا لا يا جماعة بليز الرد



*
ترنيمة لماذا جئت يا صاحب 
من ألبوم لمسنى وقوانى​*


----------



## cobcob (26 أبريل 2009)

سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> *ممكن اطلب ترنيمه
> انا كنت عايزه ترنيمه
> ها اتى بطيب
> وربنا معاكم
> ويبارك خدمتكم*​




*ترنيمة ها آتى بطيبى 
من شريط - ما لى سواك
ترانيم شرقية - فريق الحياة الافضل​*


----------



## cobcob (26 أبريل 2009)

didi adly قال:


> انا كنت طالبة ترنيمة لماذا جئت يا صاحب وترنيمة دق باب القلب يوما فى ولا لا يا جماعة بليز الرد




*ترنيمة دق باب القلب يوما
من شريط - ودق الباب - الشماس عادل ماهر*


----------



## مينا فوزى (26 أبريل 2009)

هو طلبى صعب للدرجه ديه


----------



## mikoo (26 أبريل 2009)

plz ya gama3a 
ana kont 3aez ai tranim l farik llrab noranim " el malak sheraton "
w ya ret ykon ai haga 3'we sherit lamasny w 2oany 5sosan tarnima asmiha alrab karib w tarnima asmiha anta t3rf korbty 
thanks in advance


----------



## sila b (27 أبريل 2009)

لوسمحت اريد 
شريط و اسطوانة لندا وزى - قوة الرحمان
ولك جزيل الشكر
سيلا


----------



## oesi no (27 أبريل 2009)

*سونيا وزى قوة الرحمان استماع فقط
*​


----------



## sollytwins (27 أبريل 2009)

*رد: رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

سلام ونعمه لوسمحتم انا عاوز ترنيمه انا الخاطئ هي بتتزاع علي ctv:Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## god love 2011 (27 أبريل 2009)

cobcob قال:


> *ترنيمة ها آتى بطيبى
> من شريط - ما لى سواك
> ترانيم شرقية - فريق الحياة الافضل​*



_*ميرسى كتيرررررررررررر كتيرررررررررر
على الترنيمه
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما​​*_


----------



## oesi no (27 أبريل 2009)

*ترنيمة انا الخاطئ ctv *​


----------



## HappyButterfly (27 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا كوب كوب انا فعلا كنت محتاجة الترنيمة دى الرب يعوضك


----------



## venanabil (28 أبريل 2009)

من فضلكم ياجماعه انا نفسى اسمع شريط شوق المفديين للمرنم زكريا حنا 
اذا حد عنده الشريط ده يرفعه لى وربنا يبارككم


----------



## مينا فوزى (28 أبريل 2009)

ايه يا جماعه هو محدش رد عليا ليه ولا حد معبرنى


----------



## jjohn_maher (28 أبريل 2009)

انا محتاج ترنيمة دة ايديك محاوطني في البوم حبيتنا لليديا شديد


----------



## مينا فوزى (28 أبريل 2009)

يا جماعه شدوا حلكوا معانا لازم يكون فيه تميز فى الموضوع


----------



## cobcob (28 أبريل 2009)

مينا فوزى قال:


> انا ليا طلب غريب شويه انا عاوز ترنيمه بس لاسف انا مش عارف اسمها ولا حتى اسم المرنم انا بس سمعت حته منها وعجبتنى جدا وحسيت بتعزيه لوحد يقدر يقولى اسمها ايه هى تقريبا عن البابا كيرلس وبتقول انا المدير كان مستقصدى صليت للبابا كيرلس رحت لقيته منقول  تقريبا هى بتقول حاجه كده





مينا فوزى قال:


> يا جماعه شدوا حلكوا معانا لازم يكون فيه تميز فى الموضوع



*حضرتك مش كاتب اسم ترنيمة ولا ألبوم ولا مرنم 
وكاتب كلمات الترنيمة بالشبه
هو التميز فى الموضوع اننا نخمن الترنيمة اللى حضرتك عاوزها ؟
الترنيمة لو موجودة بتترفع على طول
بدون الحاجة لتكرار الطلب​*


----------



## cobcob (28 أبريل 2009)

jjohn_maher قال:


> انا محتاج ترنيمة دة ايديك محاوطني في البوم حبيتنا لليديا شديد




*ترنيمة " ايديك محاوطانى "
من ألبوم حبيتنا - ليديا شديد وهانى نبيل​*


----------



## bashoka (29 أبريل 2009)

اناعايزة شريط بيتر لايف


----------



## oesi no (29 أبريل 2009)

*انهى شريط لبيتر لايف ؟
*​


----------



## mikoo (29 أبريل 2009)

بعد اذنكم انا عايز اي حاجة لفريق للرب نرنم بتاع الملاك شيراتون اللي عامل شريط لمسني و قولني خصوصا ترنيمة الرب قريب شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## venanabil (30 أبريل 2009)

لو سمحتوا هو يمكن طلب صعب شويه 
فيه ترنيمه قديمه بتقول
يامقطوعين الامل يسوع بيقول تعالوا عند الصليب وارموا الحمول
اذا حد يقدر يجمع لى الترنيمه دى يبقى عمل معايا جميل كبير قوى


----------



## bashoka (30 أبريل 2009)

انا معرفش انهى واحد بس بيتر لايف الشريط اللى فية ربى راعى وسلامى – اللة يرعانى دة اللى انا اعرفة انا عايزة الشريط دة لبيتر لايف واى حاجة تانية لبيتر لايف 
وعايزة مديح الملاك ميخائيل واى ترنيمة لة


----------



## مينا فوزى (30 أبريل 2009)

على العموم شكرا على ردك عليا واحب اقولك التميز انك تلبى الطلبات الصعبه مش انك تجيب ترنيمه معروف ليها اسمها واسم المرنم واسم الشريط الى نازلا فيه منا ممكن لو عارف كل ده اعمل بحث فى النت واكيد هجبها بسهوله حتى لو كانت اول ترنيمه فى التاريخ وشكرا جدا على زوقك


----------



## sollytwins (30 أبريل 2009)

سلام ونعمه اولا اشكركم علي مجهودكم وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم ثانيا كنت عايز شريط صوت كرباج وترنيمه ماذا يصنع لكرمي


----------



## cobcob (1 مايو 2009)

sollytwins قال:


> سلام ونعمه اولا اشكركم علي مجهودكم وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم ثانيا كنت عايز شريط صوت كرباج وترنيمه ماذا يصنع لكرمي





*جارى رفع الترانيم المطلوبة​*


----------



## oesi no (1 مايو 2009)

> على العموم شكرا على ردك عليا واحب اقولك التميز انك تلبى الطلبات الصعبه مش انك تجيب ترنيمه معروف ليها اسمها واسم المرنم واسم الشريط الى نازلا فيه منا ممكن لو عارف كل ده اعمل بحث فى النت واكيد هجبها بسهوله حتى لو كانت اول ترنيمه فى التاريخ وشكرا جدا على زوقك


*طيب طالما العمليه سهله اوى كدة ياريت تساعدنا فى تلبيه طلبات الناس 
*​


----------



## oesi no (1 مايو 2009)

شريط صوت كرباج 

ترنيمة ماذا يصنع لكرمى 

سلام ونعمه ​


----------



## sawa (1 مايو 2009)

انا اطلب ترنيمة عايش انا لفاديا بزي


----------



## cobcob (1 مايو 2009)

sawa قال:


> انا اطلب ترنيمة عايش انا لفاديا بزي





*ترنيمة للعالم جيت (عايش أنا )
فاديا بزى*​


*ترنيمة للعالم جيت بصوت سامح عبيد (ملحن الترنيمة )​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (1 مايو 2009)

انا ترنيمة خشب فى خشب مصنوع بليز


----------



## HappyButterfly (1 مايو 2009)

انا عايزة ترنيمة خشب فى خشب مصنوع بليز


----------



## science (1 مايو 2009)

اريد ترنيمة ماعنديش كل المواهب اللى بتيجى على سات 7 اطفال


----------



## + بريسكلا + (2 مايو 2009)

didi adly قال:


> انا عايزة ترنيمة خشب فى خشب مصنوع بليز





*ترنيمة خشب فى خشب​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (2 مايو 2009)

ميرسى لك يابريسكلا كتير الرب يعوضك وينور طريقك


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (2 مايو 2009)

*ترنيمة جراح حبيبي mp3 بس بصوت ساتر ميخائيل
عاوزاها وربنا يعوض تعبكم*


----------



## bashoka (2 مايو 2009)

عايزة تمجيد للملاك ميخائيل وكمان للانبا برسوم  وترنيمة البابا فى بيتنا كاملة وترنيمة فى دير شهران للانبا برسوم وعايزة ترنيمة زى العصفور بس بصوت حلو وكل دة mp3  بس ياريت معلش باقصى سرعة


----------



## girgis2 (2 مايو 2009)

*بجد ألف شكر*
*:01f577~130:*
*وربنا يعوضكم كل خير*
*:010104~171:*
*والى الأمام دايماااا*


----------



## oesi no (3 مايو 2009)

*جراح حبيبى ساتر ميخائيل 
*​


----------



## prince_koko1 (3 مايو 2009)

انا عندى مؤتمر للاطفال و هو بيتكلم عن          كلنا واحد
فياريت حد يقولى ايه الترنيمة المناسبة للمؤتمر ؟؟؟؟؟




يا جماعة انا عندى نشاط فى الكنيسة فى الصيف عن الساعة التاسعة فى الاجبية و معجزة اشباع الجموع طبعا

فياريت حد يقولى اه الترانيم المناسبة للساعة التاسعة و المعجزة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## cobcob (3 مايو 2009)

prince_koko1 قال:


> انا عندى مؤتمر للاطفال و هو بيتكلم عن          كلنا واحد
> فياريت حد يقولى ايه الترنيمة المناسبة للمؤتمر ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> ...





*فى ترنيمة اسمها 
كان مرة فى ولد صغير كان عايش ايام زمان
بتتكلم عن معجزة اشباع الجموع 
هتلاقيها فى شريط قلبى فرحان - فريق الحياة الافضل​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (3 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى جوجو ربنا يعوضك للترنيمه*


----------



## prince_koko1 (3 مايو 2009)

شكرا يا cobcob 
بس  انا عندى مؤتمر للاطفال و هو بيتكلم عن             كلنا واحد
فياريت تقولى ايه الترنيمة المناسبة للشعاربتاع المؤتمر ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## prince_koko1 (3 مايو 2009)

و كمان يا cobcob اللينكة بتاعة شريط قلبى فرحان مفهاش ترنيمة كان مرة فى ولد صغير كان عايش ايام زمان
ممكن لو ينفع تعمل لينكة للترينمة ؟؟؟؟


----------



## magedd (4 مايو 2009)

*رد: رد على: اطب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*

:smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8:





مايكل منير حبيب قال:


> معلش يا جماعة أنا هاطلب ترانيم كتير شوية بس للأسف مش عارف اسامى الشرايط
> عشان أنا ماسك الترانيم فى اجتماع شباب . لو كل واحد يساعدنى لو بترنيمة واحدة يبقى شكرا ليه قوى.
> الترانيم هى:
> توبوا لأنه قد اقترب ملكوت السموات
> ...


----------



## kirolos thomas (4 مايو 2009)

انا  نفسى جدا جدا فى شريط قديم للشماس بولس ملاك اسمه رحلة جميلة عن اسبوع الالام والقيامة.. بحثت عنه كثيرا ولم اجده .فهل ممكن تحميل ترانيمه على الموقع اشكر تعب محبتك جدا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 مايو 2009)

bashoka قال:


> عايزة تمجيد للملاك ميخائيل وكمان للانبا برسوم وترنيمة البابا فى بيتنا كاملة وترنيمة فى دير شهران للانبا برسوم وعايزة ترنيمة زى العصفور بس بصوت حلو وكل دة mp3 بس ياريت معلش باقصى سرعة


 
*تمجيد الملاك ميخائيل* ​ 
*ترنيمة البابا فى بيتنا*

*تمجيد الانبا برسوم*​ 
*دول اللى عرفت اجيبهم *​


----------



## bashoka (4 مايو 2009)

ميرسى يابنت العدرا انا bashiliya  انتى مش فكرانى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 مايو 2009)

bashoka قال:


> ميرسى يابنت العدرا انا bashiliya  انتى مش فكرانى



*عارفة و فكراكى طبعا يا حبيبتى 
بصى ترنيمة زى العصفور عندى بس مش راضية تترفع خالص 
بس هحاول فيها تانى ربنا معاكى يا بوشا​*


----------



## bashoka (4 مايو 2009)

ومعاكى اكيد فى الامتجانات ومش مشكلة زى العصفور المهم انك حولتى


----------



## oesi no (4 مايو 2009)

*زى العصفور *​


----------



## rzeg2000 (5 مايو 2009)

ارجوكم ياجماعه نفسي في شريط اسمه اوتار القلب    كان من كنيسة مارجرجس بمطاي والكورال من نفس الكنيسه ارجو من اي عضو في المنتدي يعسر عليه 
وشاكر تعبكم معايا وربنا معاكم


----------



## bashoka (5 مايو 2009)

ممكن ترنيمة زى العصفور بس حاجة تانية غير دية لفريق تانى يعنى


----------



## oesi no (5 مايو 2009)

*ترنيمة زى العصفور من ctv 
*​


----------



## anosh (5 مايو 2009)

*انا ليا طلب غلس شويه بس اتمنى ان اى حد يلاقيه
فيه ترنيمة اسمها ( جنود الكنيسة هيا قياما ) 
هى قديمة بس انا محتاجها صوت ضرورى
ياريت اللى عنده صوت يرفعهالى 
و ربنا مع كل اللى عندهم مذاكرة و امتحانات 
و شكرا على تعب اى شخص هايلاقى الترنيمة 
و يرفعهالى 
ربنااااااااااااااااااااااا مع الجميع *​


----------



## minsandra (6 مايو 2009)

يا شباب محتاج شريط ما احلاك لضياء صبرى please


----------



## bashoka (6 مايو 2009)

انا طلباتى كتير وانا عارفة انى هغلس شوية 
1-	ترنيمة انا راهب دير البراموس 
2-	 ترنيمة يارب واهبت لي فى السماء مرشدا
3-	مديح لانبا برسوم العريان ( ابدا بنشيد ومديح )
4-	ترنيمة ربى راعى وسلامى وكذبوا زياد شحتا بس موسيقى 
ولافضل ان كل دة يكون mp3


----------



## oesi no (6 مايو 2009)

*اناراهب دير البراموس 
كليك يمين + save target as 
*​


----------



## oesi no (6 مايو 2009)

*مديح الانبا برسوم العريان *​


----------



## bashoka (7 مايو 2009)

ميرسى كتير بس ممكن الباقى


----------



## cobcob (7 مايو 2009)

anosh قال:


> *انا ليا طلب غلس شويه بس اتمنى ان اى حد يلاقيه
> فيه ترنيمة اسمها ( جنود الكنيسة هيا قياما )
> هى قديمة بس انا محتاجها صوت ضرورى
> ياريت اللى عنده صوت يرفعهالى
> ...





*انا عارفاها وهدورلك عليها
وربنا يسهل
بس ابقى شوفينى باى حاجة 
هههههههههههه​*


----------



## in_god_i_trust5 (8 مايو 2009)

ممكن ترنيمة 
يا من بحضوره نفسي تطيب


----------



## RomaAny (8 مايو 2009)

ترنيمة أبانا الذى فى السموات بصوت الشماس بولس ملاك


----------



## geco (9 مايو 2009)

معلش يا ادمن انا طلبت ترنيمه فى موضوع خاص 
انا بدور على ترنيمه صوت حبيبى فوق الجبال بصوت اى مرنم
شكرا


----------



## oesi no (9 مايو 2009)

*يا من بحضوره *

​


----------



## oesi no (9 مايو 2009)

*صوت حبيبى فوق الجبال 
*​


----------



## عاطف منير (9 مايو 2009)

الرب يبارك حياتكم معرفش مضمون الرساله لي ايه


----------



## in_god_i_trust5 (9 مايو 2009)

thnx alot ya oesi_no 3ala trnemet (ya mn b 7doroh) bgd mercii
w rbna y3wd t3b m7btk


----------



## geco (10 مايو 2009)

الف شكر بس مش كامله للاسف
لو حد عنده ترنيمه صوت حبيبى فوق الجبال كامله بصوت ابونا يوسف أسعد ممكن يكتب لى اللينك 
شكرا لتعبكم


----------



## louca (10 مايو 2009)

من فضلكم انا عايز شريط مزاميرو 1-مزاميرو 2 بس فيديو لو سمحتم علشان بناتي بيحبوهم جدا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## oesi no (11 مايو 2009)

مع الاسف شرايط مزاميرو 1 و 2 موجودين صوت بس
معرفش ان كان فيه منهم فيديو اصلا او لا


----------



## MenaNarmar (11 مايو 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> *البوم خطاوى زياد شحادة *​


 

*ربنا يباركك  ميرسي جدا جدا جدا ...*​


----------



## anosh (11 مايو 2009)

*cobcob​*
*طيب لو انتى عارفها كويس سجلهالى بصوتك و ارفعهالى 
مش لازم من شريط 
و ليكى منى ربع جنيه يلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *​


----------



## naderrs (11 مايو 2009)

مشكورا يا جماعة على الترنيمة الجميلة دى


----------



## tonyplk (11 مايو 2009)

*اريد ترنيمة 
انا للعالم مارجع تانى ابونا مكارى يونان​*


----------



## tonyplk (11 مايو 2009)

> _اريد ترنيمة
> انا للعالم مارجع تانى ابونا مكارى يونان_




*ايه محدش لقيها ارجوكم محتاجها ضروري​*


----------



## مينا تاوضروس (14 مايو 2009)

انا اريد ترانيم قناة ؤفر


----------



## مينا تاوضروس (14 مايو 2009)

انا اريد ترانيم الفيديو لقناة ctv


----------



## basnt63 (14 مايو 2009)

شكراعلى الترنيم


----------



## tonyplk (14 مايو 2009)

اريد ترنيمة 
انا للعالم مارجع تانى ابونا مكارى يونان


----------



## + بريسكلا + (14 مايو 2009)

*


tonyplk قال:



			اريد ترنيمة 
انا للعالم مارجع تانى ابونا مكارى يونان
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


انا لقيتهــــا بس بوربوينت ياريت تنفع لحد ما حد يلاقيها

للعالم مارجع تانى بوربوينت*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2009)

*عايزة ترنيمة اللي بيعزيني ويخفف الامي لماهر فايز​*


----------



## bashoka (14 مايو 2009)

انا عايزة شريط اسمو ابو زكامة وحكاية مع القيامة للاطفال كورال افا مينا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 مايو 2009)

عاوزة ترنيمة مارجرجس يا شفيع كنيستنا يا رافع للرب صلاتنا​ 
كاملة​


----------



## louca (14 مايو 2009)

يا جماعة انا عايز شريط مزاميرو فيديو للاطفال


----------



## cobcob (14 مايو 2009)

louca قال:


> يا جماعة انا عايز شريط مزاميرو فيديو للاطفال




*مشرف القسم سبق انه رد على حضرتك
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1342363&postcount=3838*​


----------



## shadehnageb (15 مايو 2009)

ممكن تسمع ترانيم روحية ومعزية


----------



## shadehnageb (15 مايو 2009)

ممكن ترانيم فيديو


----------



## حمورابي (15 مايو 2009)

*تحية 

أطلب من الزميل صاحب الموضوع المحترم . 


أطلب ترنيمة / مريم / م ر ي م / للأنبا . يؤانس . التي بتحط على قناة ال CTV 

أطلبها كما هي ملحنة وليس فقط صوت ألأنبا . 

يعني كما تظهر على شاشة فناة سي تي في . ملحنة وجميلة . 

وشكراً لك مسبقاً . . . لا أريد فيديو أريد MP3  :t30: 

زميلي الفاضل تحياتي لك مسبقاً *


----------



## Alexander.t (15 مايو 2009)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *عايزة ترنيمة اللي بيعزيني ويخفف الامي لماهر فايز​*



*يجماعه انا محتاج الترنيمه دى نفس الترنيمه اللى طلبها روكا

انا دورت عليها كتيير وملقتهاش

ياريت لو حد يعرف يجبها

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم*​


----------



## anosh (16 مايو 2009)

*cobcob


طيب لو انتى عارفها كويس سجلهالى بصوتك و ارفعهالى 
مش لازم من شريط 
و ليكى منى ربع جنيه يلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *​


----------



## cobcob (16 مايو 2009)

anosh قال:


> *cobcob
> 
> 
> طيب لو انتى عارفها كويس سجلهالى بصوتك و ارفعهالى
> ...



*صدقينى انا عارفاها بس مش حافظاها
انا طلبتها من حد من اصحابى ب مش عارف يبعتها عشان كبيرة
معلش اصبرى عليا شوية كمان​*


----------



## kamelyanni (16 مايو 2009)

ممكن مديح البابا كيرلس لابونا موسى رشدى


----------



## bashoka (16 مايو 2009)

لوسمحت عايزة ترنيمة مين يحلى الغربة  من سى تى فى        ترنيمة حبيبى يايسوع البار (  احبك معنى كل وجود )
وياريت يترفعوا


----------



## oesi no (16 مايو 2009)

*احبك معنى كل الوجود بهير ادوارد*​


----------



## oesi no (16 مايو 2009)

*ترنيمة مين يحلى الغربه غيرك ctv*​


----------



## oesi no (16 مايو 2009)

*يا م ر ي م الانبا يؤانس *​


----------



## oesi no (16 مايو 2009)

*اللى بيعزينى  ماهر فايز 
*​


----------



## oesi no (16 مايو 2009)

*فراشة 
انتى قصدك مارمرقس يا شفيع كنيستنا 
عموما فيه اوبريت اسمه مارمرقس يا شفيع كنيستنا 
خديه يمكن ينفعم 
اوبريت مارمرقس يا شفيع كنيستنا 
*​


----------



## oesi no (16 مايو 2009)

*مديح البابا كيرلس من شريط دايما سهران 
**لابونا موسى رشدى 
*​


----------



## tonyplk (17 مايو 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *
> 
> انا لقيتهــــا بس بوربوينت ياريت تنفع لحد ما حد يلاقيها
> 
> للعالم مارجع تانى بوربوينت*​







*شكرا جزيلا و منتظر علي احر من الجمر

ربنا يبارك حياتك و يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## tonyplk (17 مايو 2009)

*لو سمحت  عايز ترنيمة  ابويا و سيدي بارفعلك تمجيدي​*


----------



## KIRO ALEX (17 مايو 2009)

*معلش هتعبكم كنت عايز ترنيمة : مزمور " يا رب لماذا كثر الذين يحزنوننى "
المرنمة / مريم حلمى
بس  mp3*​


----------



## oesi no (18 مايو 2009)

*جارى تحويل فيديو ترنيمة يارب لماذا كثر الذين يحذنونى 
الى صوت  
واعادة رفعها 
سلام ونعمه
*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 مايو 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> *فراشة *
> 
> *انتى قصدك مارمرقس يا شفيع كنيستنا *
> *عموما فيه اوبريت اسمه مارمرقس يا شفيع كنيستنا *
> ...


 مش عارفة يا جو اصل دي بنرنمها في الاتوبيس واحنا طالعين رحلة لكن مسمعتهاش في شريط

طيب انا هنزل دي واشوف هياها ولا لاءة

والف شكررررررررررررررررررر​


----------



## oesi no (18 مايو 2009)

*ترنمية لماذا كثر الذين يحزنونى مريم حلمى *​


----------



## god love 2011 (18 مايو 2009)

*ممكن ترنيمه
  متأخرش قرارك 
وربنا معاكم
ويبارك خدمتكم       ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 مايو 2009)

سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> *ممكن ترنيمه
> متأخرش قرارك
> وربنا معاكم
> ويبارك خدمتكم       ​*



*ترنيمة متأخرش قرارك*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (19 مايو 2009)

*ممكن اطلب ترنيمة  امسك بيدى يا سيدى   لكورال الانباء رويس*


----------



## KIRO ALEX (19 مايو 2009)

*merci 2awe 2awe 2aweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
rabena y3wad t3bak w  m7betak*​


----------



## oesi no (19 مايو 2009)

*لا شكر على واجب اخى 
كيريا اتاكدى من اسم الترنيمة 
هل هى اسمع صراخى يا سيدى 

*​


----------



## cobcob (19 مايو 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *ممكن اطلب ترنيمة  امسك بيدى يا سيدى   لكورال الانباء رويس*




*شباب الانبا رويس ليهم ترنيمة اسمها امسك يا رب ايدى
من شريط حياة التوبة والاستعداد 
لكن انا مسمعتش عن الترنيمة المطلوبة دى

حياة التوبة والاستعداد - شباب الانبا رويس​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (20 مايو 2009)

*انا اسفه هى امسك يارب ايدى كتبتها غلط
بتاسف جدااااااااااااااااا
شكرا لتعبكم معايا

*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (20 مايو 2009)

*انا اسفه هى امسك يارب ايدى كتبتها غلط
بتاسف جدااااااااااااااااا
شكرا لتعبكم معايا

*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (20 مايو 2009)

*لسلام لكم و يارب يعوض تعبكم خير
انا كان نفسى ف قطعه من الانجيل بصوت بولس ملاك
القطعه من اول اما انا ف الراعى الصالح
يارب تلاقيها هى كانت تقررررريبا ومشمتاكدة قوى  ف فيلم تماف ايرينى*


----------



## مجدى ادوار حكيم (20 مايو 2009)

محتاج رانيم للملاك ميخائيل


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 مايو 2009)

مجدى ادوار حكيم قال:


> محتاج رانيم للملاك ميخائيل


 

*شريط الملاك ميخائيل كفر سمرى*​​​

*ودى مجموعة ترانيم *
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=663801​

*تمجيد الملاك ميخائيل*​


----------



## حمورابي (20 مايو 2009)

> oesi_no قال:
> 
> 
> > *يا م ر ي م الانبا يؤانس *​




الزميل المحترم . . 

أولا ً شكرا لك على الرنيمة 

ثانية ً هل هذه هي الترنيمة التي بتحط على قناة السي تي في . يعني ملحنة ويرنمهنا ألأنبا يؤانس . فأن قصد الملحنة وليس غير الملحنة . لأني حملت الغير ملحنة . وفقط صوته انا أريد كما بتحط على قناة  ctv

*ܒܣܝܡܐ ܪܐܒܐ *

وشكراً لك


----------



## foba h (20 مايو 2009)

انا كنت عايزة تلانيمة اسمها "ليك المجد يا عالي" تقريبا لفريق التسبيح 
شكرا كتير 
الرب يباركك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 مايو 2009)

foba h قال:


> انا كنت عايزة تلانيمة اسمها "ليك المجد يا عالي" تقريبا لفريق التسبيح
> شكرا كتير
> الرب يباركك



*ترنيمة ليك المجد يا عالى​*


----------



## ann hans (23 مايو 2009)

ممكن ترنيمة يامن بحضوره نفسى تطيب اللى بتيجى علىctv


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 مايو 2009)

ann hans قال:


> ممكن ترنيمة يامن بحضوره نفسى تطيب اللى بتيجى علىctv



*ترنيمة يا من بحضوره نفسى تطيب كورال ctv​*


----------



## chrestianus (23 مايو 2009)

محتاج ترنيمة قصة الخلاص اللى بتتذاع على قناة اغابى لو ممكن صوت او فيديو 
بليييييييييييييييييييييز  عايز رد فى اسرع وقت ممكن ان كانت موجودة عند اى حد
وشكرررررررررررررا مقدماا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 مايو 2009)

chrestianus قال:


> محتاج ترنيمة قصة الخلاص اللى بتتذاع على قناة اغابى لو ممكن صوت او فيديو
> بليييييييييييييييييييييز  عايز رد فى اسرع وقت ممكن ان كانت موجودة عند اى حد
> وشكرررررررررررررا مقدماا



*فيديو ترنيمة قصة الخلاص ​**انا مش عارفة بقى هى دى ولا لا اتمنى تكون هى المطلوبة*​


----------



## tonyplk (24 مايو 2009)

tonyplk قال:


> *لو سمحت  عايز ترنيمة  ابويا و سيدي بارفعلك تمجيدي​*




ارجو الرد


----------



## marloforever (25 مايو 2009)

ياريت لو امكن ترنيمة براتاح على صدرك لليديا شديد


----------



## cobcob (25 مايو 2009)

marloforever قال:


> ياريت لو امكن ترنيمة براتاح على صدرك لليديا شديد





*ترنيمة ياللى أمامك حياتى ( برتاح على صدرك )
ترنيم : ليديا شديد 
من شريط : يرعانى - مجموعة من المرنمين​*


----------



## cobcob (25 مايو 2009)

tonyplk قال:


> ارجو الرد




*ممكن اعرف اسم المرنم او الفريق ​*


----------



## mero_engel (25 مايو 2009)

*كان في ترنيمه كلماتها*
* :
نحنا الناشئين الك ملتجئين يا الله يا الله 
وعينا عحبك و غمرنا بقلبك 
من الاعدا حمينا
و قوي نورك فينا 

ياعدرا ياامي 
ضلك فينا اهتمي 
رضاكي ياعدرا و شفاعة مارالياس 
نحنا و كل الناس نصلي بالقداس لكل المظلومين 
للفقرا المحتاجين 
و عن أرواح الموتى الماعندا حدا 
رح بنضل نصلي ياعدرا يا امي 



كنت اسمعها على اذاعة صوت المحبة
بس المشكلة ما بعرف اسمها ولا اسم يلي برتلها

بللليز يلي بيقدر يساعدني
يقلي على القليلة اشو اسمها
او اسم يلي برتلها 

 بس  للاسف مش فاكره لا اسمها ولا اسم المرنم *
*ياريت لو حد يعرفها *
*ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*​


----------



## marloforever (26 مايو 2009)

merci kter cobcob


----------



## marim naier (26 مايو 2009)

سلام ونعمة يا اخواتى ممكن اطلب منكم تراتيم فريق الحياة الافضل مالى سواك هوة قديم شوايا بس انا بحبة قوى ممكن حد يبعتهولى شكرآ على تعب محبيتكم 

اذكرونى فى صلاوتكم بنت المسيح


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 مايو 2009)

marim naier قال:


> سلام ونعمة يا اخواتى ممكن اطلب منكم تراتيم فريق الحياة الافضل مالى سواك هوة قديم شوايا بس انا بحبة قوى ممكن حد يبعتهولى شكرآ على تعب محبيتكم
> 
> اذكرونى فى صلاوتكم بنت المسيح


*
شريط مالى سواك​*


----------



## marim naier (26 مايو 2009)

*سلام ونعمة اخواتى ممكن ترنيمة هايدى منتصر خارج اصوارك يأورشليم *
*الرب يعوض تعب محبيتكم *


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 مايو 2009)

marim naier قال:


> *سلام ونعمة اخواتى ممكن ترنيمة هايدى منتصر خارج اصوارك يأورشليم *
> *الرب يعوض تعب محبيتكم *



*خارج اسوارك يا اورشليم​*


----------



## magood012 (27 مايو 2009)

كنت محتاج شريط (راجع تاني)

لفايزه ناثان

ممكن تتعب تجيبهولي


:big35::big35::big35:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 مايو 2009)

magood012 قال:


> كنت محتاج شريط (راجع تاني)
> 
> لفايزه ناثان
> 
> ...


*
شريط مالك قلبى (راجعلك تانى) لفايزة ناثان​*


----------



## marim naier (27 مايو 2009)

سلام ونعمة الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم وشكرآ على اهتمامكم بالرد وعلى الترانين الجميلة 
    يبارك الرب جميع كل من تعب فى عمل المنتدى الجميل


----------



## anosh (27 مايو 2009)

*يا جماعه انا عندى بس طلب صغير جدا و بسيط 
كل الناس اللى بتجهز للمهرجان 
حد فيكم لاقى ترانيم تراث تناسب موضوع المهرجان السنه دى 
( كونوا كاملين انسان مسيحى كامل وطنى خادم شاهد كنسى معاصر خادم للبلد و للكل )

بعد اذنكم انا بجد مش لاقيه ترانيم تراث تنفع لمضمون المهرجان خاااااااااااااااااااااااالص 

اى حد يعرف ترانيم تراث فى نفس الموضوع 
ياريت يقولى على اسماء الترانيم و انا ادور عليها
او حتى يرفعهالى 
و ربنا معاكم جميعا *​


----------



## larose (28 مايو 2009)

من فضلكم حد يساعدنى 
انا عندى كلمات الترانيم دى ونفسى اعرف لحنها علشان الكورال
1- ترنيمة غريب الدار وقلبى احتار
2-ترنيمة وقت ما كنت ماكنت بتقسى عليا 
ارجو الرد بسرعة علشان خاطر العدراء


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 مايو 2009)

larose قال:


> من فضلكم حد يساعدنى
> انا عندى كلمات الترانيم دى ونفسى اعرف لحنها علشان الكورال
> 1- ترنيمة غريب الدار وقلبى احتار
> 2-ترنيمة وقت ما كنت ماكنت بتقسى عليا
> ارجو الرد بسرعة علشان خاطر العدراء


 
*ترنيمة غريب الدار*

*ترنيمة وقت ما كنت بتقسى عليا*​


----------



## ديمون عاطف (28 مايو 2009)

*رد: رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



مريم ماهر قال:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ارجوكم ياجماعة محتاجة جدا ترنيمة اسمها الساعة ستة فى كل حتة
> ضرورى اوى ولا هيعرف يجبها انا بشكره جدا



معاى الترنيمة


----------



## oesi no (28 مايو 2009)

*اخ ديمون او ريمون 
تم الرد على العضوة من وقت طلب الترنيمة 
مفيش داعى تكرر الرد  
خصوصا ان الطلب قديم جداااا
*​


----------



## larose (28 مايو 2009)

mille merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
الف شكر يا بنت العدراء 
بصراحة انا ما كنتش اصدق انك هتردى بسرعة 
عموما الف شكر ربنا يعوضك و يفرحك


----------



## dr-soqurate (29 مايو 2009)

*فريق ايسوس*

هناك فريق رائع اسمة فريق ايسوس و لة شريط تحفة اسمة حلم عمرى يا ريت لو حد عندة اى شرايط للفريق دة وخصوصا شريط حلم عمرى ودة اللى فيى ترنيمة جراح الشوك
http://www.4shared.com/file/71378013.../____.html?s=1
دى ترنيمة جراح الشوك 
وكمان يا ريت شريط عبد الكريم الأستانبوللى ابتدى من جديد


----------



## venanabil (29 مايو 2009)

لو سمحتوا عايزه شريط يالله ابانا لفريق التسبيح


----------



## cobcob (29 مايو 2009)

venanabil قال:


> لو سمحتوا عايزه شريط يالله ابانا لفريق التسبيح




فى ترنيمة بنفس الاسم
فى شريط بارك بلادى
مش عارفة اذا كانت هى الترنيمة المطلوبة 

شريط بارك بلادى​


----------



## magood012 (29 مايو 2009)

شكرااااا خالص يا(بنت العدرا والمسيح)

ههههههههههه

بجد متشكر علي اهتمامك

:146ec::146ec::146ec:

:81ls::81ls::81ls:


----------



## الأخت مايا (29 مايو 2009)

سلام المسيح

اريد ترنيمة فرنسية 
الرجاء من بستطيع ان يحضرها

اتا بحا جة ماسة لها


الاخت ماياTrouver dans ma vie Ta présence
, 
Tenir une lampe allumée, 
Choisir avec Toi la confiance, 
Aimer et se savoir aimé(e)


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 مايو 2009)

الأخت مايا قال:


> سلام المسيح
> 
> اريد ترنيمة فرنسية
> الرجاء من بستطيع ان يحضرها
> ...


 
*سوووورى بجد يا حبيبتى مش لقيتها mp3 بس*
*دى ببرنامج power point بس موجود فيها الترنيمة صوت*
  Trouver dans ma vie Ta présence​


----------



## magood012 (30 مايو 2009)

الأخت مايا قال:


> سلام المسيح
> 
> اريد ترنيمة فرنسية
> الرجاء من بستطيع ان يحضرها
> ...



اتفضلي ده لينك لموقع ترانيم فرنساوي

ممكن تختاري الترانيم اللي محتاجاها

http://www.chantscoptes.net/


----------



## prince_koko1 (30 مايو 2009)

يا ريت يا جماعة لو حد عنده ترانيم :
1.رحلة حب
2.قلب داود


----------



## sosana (30 مايو 2009)

انا عايزة ترنيمة اسكن تحت ظل جناحيك و شريط يا صاحب الحنان


----------



## ebram90 (30 مايو 2009)

ممكن شرايط لفريق التسبيح


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 مايو 2009)

sosana قال:


> انا عايزة ترنيمة اسكن تحت ظل جناحيك و شريط يا صاحب الحنان


*تحت ظل جناحيك*​ 
*وده الشريط الى فيه يا صاحب الحنان لساتر ميخائيل*​ 
*راجع اليك*​ 
*وترنيمة يا صاحب الحنان بصوت ماهر فايز*​ 
*يا صاحب الحنان*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (31 مايو 2009)

prince_koko1 قال:


> يا ريت يا جماعة لو حد عنده ترانيم :
> 1.رحلة حب
> 2.قلب داود



*دى مجموعة ترانيم لفريق قلب داود فى اللينك ده *​*ترانيم قلب داود*​
*شريط حضن ايديك لقلب داود*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (31 مايو 2009)

ebram90 قال:


> ممكن شرايط لفريق التسبيح


 
*موجودة فى اللينك ده*
*شرايط ترانيم لفريق التسبيح*​


----------



## sosana (31 مايو 2009)

معلش عايزة ترنيمة مين احن منك لكورال ctv


----------



## بسمة عطا (31 مايو 2009)

انا اعرف ترانيم كتيره


----------



## cobcob (31 مايو 2009)

sosana قال:


> معلش عايزة ترنيمة مين احن منك لكورال ctv




*
ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )​*


----------



## meladelamer (31 مايو 2009)

انا من زمان بدور على شريط كوكب لامع بجد اموووووووووت والاقى الشريط دا انا بحبه جدااااااااا ونفسى الاقيها ياريت اللى معاها الشريط تنزله وربنا يعوض تعبك 
ممنوع وضع الايميلات


----------



## oesi no (31 مايو 2009)

*شريط كوكب لامع كنيسه مارجرجس ارض الجنينه *​


----------



## in_god_i_trust5 (31 مايو 2009)

ممكن ترنيمة 
دايما بتخبيني لما تهب الريح

و 

انا عايزك انت يا صاحب القوات تشغل يمينك تعمل معجزات


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 يونيو 2009)

in_god_i_trust5 قال:


> ممكن ترنيمة
> دايما بتخبيني لما تهب الريح
> 
> و
> ...



*دايما بتخبينى​**
انا عايزك انت​*


----------



## chrestianus (1 يونيو 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *فيديو ترنيمة قصة الخلاص ​**انا مش عارفة بقى هى دى ولا لا اتمنى تكون هى المطلوبة*​



ميرسى جدااااااااااااااااااا بنت العذراء ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
بس للاسف دى مش ترنيمة ده فيديو عام 
الترنيمة اللى بدور عليها اتعرضت اصلا على قناة أغابى وكلماتها هنا


----------



## nevo_laa (2 يونيو 2009)

اريد ترنيمه ثقتى فيك لفاديه بزى من شريطها الجديد


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 يونيو 2009)

nevo_laa قال:


> اريد ترنيمه ثقتى فيك لفاديه بزى من شريطها الجديد



*ثقتى فيك ملهاش حل​*


----------



## hanyadieb (2 يونيو 2009)

تحية طيبة و سلام

اريد معرفة اسم فريق الترانيم او الترنيمة 

فيها احد الابيات يقول 

"  انا نور وسط الظلام 
 انا سهم بايد جبار 

هاهتف ليك يا مسيحي 
شكرا ليك 


انا عارف ممكن تكون ترنيمة مش معروفة بس شكرا لكل من يتعب لايجاد هذه الترنيمة او اسمها او اسم الفريق الذي يرنمها


----------



## anosh (3 يونيو 2009)

*بصوا يا جماعه المره دى من الاخر كده حد يلاقى الترنيمة 
انا حاسه دايما انى بطلب السهل الممتنع 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا عايزه ترنيمة قديمة اسمها ( عايزين يديك تعمل )
عايزين يديك تعمل          لاجل الخدمة تثمر 
لما تلمس القلوب           حالا كل الناس تتوب 

اتمنى حد يلاقيها حتى لو اى حد حافظها كويس يسجلها بصوته 
و شكرا مقدما*​


----------



## marloforever (3 يونيو 2009)

ترنيمة كيرياليسون لفادية تقريبا او بيتر لايف بليييز


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 يونيو 2009)

anosh قال:


> *بصوا يا جماعه المره دى من الاخر كده حد يلاقى الترنيمة *​
> *انا حاسه دايما انى بطلب السهل الممتنع *
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *انا عايزه ترنيمة قديمة اسمها ( عايزين يديك تعمل )*
> ...


 

<B>

عايزين ايدك تعمل​​</B>


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 يونيو 2009)

marloforever قال:


> ترنيمة كيرياليسون لفادية تقريبا او بيتر لايف بليييز



*ترنيمة كيرياليسون بيتر لايف​*


----------



## jooo0 (3 يونيو 2009)

سلام ونعمة
عايز شريط ترانيم شوكة حب


----------



## marloforever (4 يونيو 2009)

ميرسى ليكى الترنيمة جميلة بس مش دية الى انا عايزها
التانية لبيتر لايف بس دية مش ليهم سورى ان كنت هتعبيك


----------



## crocodil_1000 (4 يونيو 2009)

سلام المسيح انا عايز ترنيمة للبابا كيرلس  بتقول
جنب يسوع قاعد مصلوب وصلاتك روايحها بخور


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 يونيو 2009)

crocodil_1000 قال:


> سلام المسيح انا عايز ترنيمة للبابا كيرلس بتقول
> جنب يسوع قاعد مصلوب وصلاتك روايحها بخور


 
*ترنيمة جنب يسوع قاعد مسرور *​


----------



## crocodil_1000 (4 يونيو 2009)

الترنيمة اسمها صلواتك روايحها بخور من شريط البابا جوة الطاحونة الجزء التانى من جوة الطاحونة لفريق المحبة


----------



## crocodil_1000 (4 يونيو 2009)

شكرا خالص ليك على ترنيمة صلواتك روايحها بخور
انا دورت عليها كتيييييييييييير ومالقيتهاش
شكرا خالص على تعب محبتك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 يونيو 2009)

marloforever قال:


> ميرسى ليكى الترنيمة جميلة بس مش دية الى انا عايزها
> التانية لبيتر لايف بس دية مش ليهم سورى ان كنت هتعبيك


 
*نو مفيش تعب ولا حاجة طبعا*
*شوف كده هى دى المطلوبة ولا لا بردو *

*كيرياليسون بيتر لايف*​


----------



## sosana (4 يونيو 2009)

انا عايزة ترنيمة يا كنيستنا يا مجيدة


----------



## marim naier (4 يونيو 2009)

:94:مساء الخير اخواتى ممكن اطلب منكم شريط فاديا بزى الجديد ممكن
الرب يعوض تعب محبيتكم  
 اذكرونى فى صلاتكم بنت المسيح:94:


----------



## oesi no (4 يونيو 2009)

*كنيستنا يا مجيدة ctv*​


----------



## ميرفت ناجح (5 يونيو 2009)

شريط شأشأالشقى


----------



## marloforever (5 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى ميرسى هية : )*


----------



## فارس الليل (6 يونيو 2009)

انا عندى موهبة تأليف الترانيم وكمان بلحن الترانيم دى


----------



## الرب الكريم (6 يونيو 2009)

سلام الرب يسوع المسيح 


هنالك ترنيمة أتنمى لو أعرف : أسمها وأسم اللغة، وترانيم مشابهه لها على نفس النمط ولا مشكلة بإختلاف اللغة، ومصادر الحصول على هذه الترانيم.

والترنيمة ستكون في أول عشر ثوان من المقطع 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYVY3...eature=related

شكراً للقائم على الموضوع 
وسامحني على الإزعاج​


----------



## oesi no (6 يونيو 2009)

*اخى الرب الكريم 
الرابط فيه مشكله 
*​


----------



## oesi no (6 يونيو 2009)

*اخى فارس الليل
ربنا يبارك موهبتك
ياريت تشارك بمواهبك فى الموضوع ده 
موسوعة الكورال والتسبيح 
*​


----------



## الرب الكريم (6 يونيو 2009)

آسف أخي هذا هو الرابط 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYVY3uZkgUU&feature=related


----------



## marloforever (6 يونيو 2009)

*طلب رخم شوية بس اصلى تعبت قوى وملقتوش
شريط حكايات المناهرى بس يكون الكواليتى بتاعتة كويسة
و ترنيمة مجروح لكورال الثلاثة قديسين*


----------



## basnt63 (7 يونيو 2009)

يارت مش اى صور لتعيق تنزل علشان الصور بيخة جداااااااااا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 يونيو 2009)

marloforever قال:


> *طلب رخم شوية بس اصلى تعبت قوى وملقتوش*
> *شريط حكايات المناهرى بس يكون الكواليتى بتاعتة كويسة*
> *و ترنيمة مجروح لكورال الثلاثة قديسين*


 
ترنيمة مجروح موجودة فى اللينك ده 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=77442

شريط حكايات المناهرى
الجزء الاول

الجزء التانى​


----------



## marloforever (7 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى لتعبيك
ياسلام بقى لو ترنيمة بالاحضان الابوية
:t14:*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 يونيو 2009)

marloforever قال:


> *ميرسى لتعبيك
> ياسلام بقى لو ترنيمة بالاحضان الابوية
> :t14:*



*موجودة هنااا​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24779​


----------



## anosh (7 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى جداااااااااااااااااااا بنت العدراء 
على تعبك 

بس معلش هاتقل عليكى انامحتاجه ضرورى جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ترنيمة قديمة اسمها 
(  جنود الكنيسة هيا قياما )

هى بتقول جنود الكنيسة هيا قياما بوق الندا دوى العلا 

بجد ربناااااااااااااااا يعوضك  *​


----------



## marloforever (7 يونيو 2009)

*منغير ضرب اللينكات مش شغالة : )*


----------



## marloforever (7 يونيو 2009)

*لا سورى طلعت شغالة حيك حلو *


----------



## الرب الكريم (7 يونيو 2009)

أختي بنت العذرا هذا هو الرابط

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYVY3uZkgUU&feature=related


وأتنمى لو أعرف : أسمها وأسم اللغة، وترانيم مشابهه لها على نفس النمط ولا مشكلة بإختلاف اللغة، ومصادر الحصول على هذه الترانيم

وشكرااا


----------



## marloforever (7 يونيو 2009)

حظك*


----------



## صلاح صدقى (7 يونيو 2009)

محتاج شرايط فريق ايساف ( مثل شريط اورشليم او متغربين ) وشكرا لكل اعضاء المنتدى


----------



## الرب الكريم (8 يونيو 2009)

والترنيمة في العشر ثوان الأولى من المقطع​


----------



## poor cutie (8 يونيو 2009)

*"تعود فتحيينا" ، لفريق "ملك المجد" please*

*يا جماعة ياadmin انا محتاج شريط ترانيم اسمه "تعود فتحيينا" ، لفريق "ملك المجد" . يا ريت لو حد يقدر يرفعه، لانى محتاجله اوى، و الرب يبارك حياتك.*


----------



## bisa&simsim (8 يونيو 2009)

*انا يا جماعة بقالى فترة كبيرة بدور على ترنيمة 
م ر ى م مريم اسمك غالى عليا بتاعة بولس ملاك
ياريت لو حد يعرف يجبهالى يبقى ربنا يعوضه*


----------



## cobcob (8 يونيو 2009)

bisa&simsim قال:


> *انا يا جماعة بقالى فترة كبيرة بدور على ترنيمة
> م ر ى م مريم اسمك غالى عليا بتاعة بولس ملاك
> ياريت لو حد يعرف يجبهالى يبقى ربنا يعوضه*




*ترنيمة م ر ي م مريم اسمك غالى عليا​*


----------



## cobcob (8 يونيو 2009)

*رد: "تعود فتحيينا" ، لفريق "ملك المجد" please*



poor cutie قال:


> *يا جماعة ياadmin انا محتاج شريط ترانيم اسمه "تعود فتحيينا" ، لفريق "ملك المجد" . يا ريت لو حد يقدر يرفعه، لانى محتاجله اوى، و الرب يبارك حياتك.*



*دى ترنيمة
ترنيمة ألا تعود فتحيينا - من شريط لمسة حياة 
مش عارفة هى المطلوبة ولا الاسم شبهها​*


----------



## الرب الكريم (8 يونيو 2009)

يا جماعة بلاش كدة أنا منتظر فترة طويلة معلومات الترنيمة


أسمها وأسم اللغة، وترانيم مشابهه لها على نفس النمط ولا مشكلة بإختلاف اللغة، ومصادر الحصول على هذه الترانيم


والترنيمة في العشر ثوان الأولى من المقطع

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYVY3uZkgUU&feature=related

وشكرااا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 يونيو 2009)

الرب الكريم قال:


> أختي بنت العذرا هذا هو الرابط
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayvy3uzkguu&feature=related
> 
> ...



سوووورى جدا 
بس انا معرفش اللغة ولا اعرف اى حاجة عنها 
واكيد اى حد عارفها هيرد عليك 
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## anosh (9 يونيو 2009)

*معلش هاتقل عليكم انامحتاجه ضرورى جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ترنيمة قديمة اسمها 
( جنود الكنيسة هيا قياما )

هى بتقول جنود الكنيسة هيا قياما بوق الندا دوى العلا *​


----------



## jooo0 (9 يونيو 2009)

jooo0 قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> عايز شريط ترانيم شوكة حب



thanke you


----------



## poor cutie (9 يونيو 2009)

*رد: "تعود فتحيينا" ، لفريق "ملك المجد" please*



cobcob قال:


> *دى ترنيمة
> ترنيمة ألا تعود فتحيينا - من شريط لمسة حياة
> مش عارفة هى المطلوبة ولا الاسم شبهها​*



شكرا على سرعة الرد، بس مش هى دى الترنيمة، ده الاسم شبهها، هو على فكرة الشريط فيه ترنيمة "احتاجك يا سيدى" (احتاج حبك قوتك)، فياريت لو يتم اعادة المحاولة، و شكرا :blush2::blush2:


----------



## bisa&simsim (9 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى خالص خالص ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم*


----------



## marloforever (9 يونيو 2009)

*ياريت لو امكن شريط اب حنون لبولس ملاك بس تكون كل ترنيمة لوحدها بليييز *


----------



## marloforever (9 يونيو 2009)

لا سورى ققصد شريط جوة الطاحونة


----------



## صلاح صدقى (10 يونيو 2009)

cobcob قال:


> *ممكن اسماء الشرايط المطلوبة
> لنتمكن من البحث عنها*​



شريط متغربين و شريط اورشليم وشكرا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم 
:94::94::94::11_12_13[1]::11_12_13[1]::11_12_13[1]::smi106::smi106::smi106::sami73::sami73::sami73:


----------



## rzeg2000 (11 يونيو 2009)

ممكن لو سمحت شريط اسمه اوتار القلب ده اصدار كنيسة مارجرجس بمطاي       وشكرا


----------



## semsemzezo (12 يونيو 2009)

لو سمحتوا انا كنت عاوز شريط هو اللى ندانى لنفين شكرالله

ضرورى بليييييييييييييز


----------



## oesi no (12 يونيو 2009)

*مفيش على النت غير ترنيمة واحدة من الشريط
ترنيمة بنحنى نيفين شكر الله 
*​


----------



## عماد وجدى (12 يونيو 2009)

معلش الشريط لسه منزلش استنوا شوية


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يونيو 2009)

*سلام ونعمة
انا عايزة شريط باختارك فريق الرسالة​*


----------



## barsoomhanna (15 يونيو 2009)

انا نفسى فى اوباريت سفر الرؤيا فيديو 
ارجووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## ابو وديع (17 يونيو 2009)

*سلام ونعمة *
انا كنت بدور على ترنيمة انا مش عارف مين اللى بيرتلها لكن حافظ بعض كلمتها ممكن حد يكون يعرفها ياريت يجبلى عنوان اللينك بتاعهاا 
الترنيمة بتقول
نظرت عينيك على الصليب وهى بتنظر ليا بشوف فيها حب عجيب بيدوب قلبى فيا غالب بيك انا غالب سابت فيك انا سابت ...
بجد ترنيمة جميلــة اوى اكيد يا شباب لو حد عارفها يساعدنى فى الوصول اليها
*مبارك انت فى السماء*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 يونيو 2009)

ابو وديع قال:


> *سلام ونعمة *
> انا كنت بدور على ترنيمة انا مش عارف مين اللى بيرتلها لكن حافظ بعض كلمتها ممكن حد يكون يعرفها ياريت يجبلى عنوان اللينك بتاعهاا
> الترنيمة بتقول
> نظرت عينيك على الصليب وهى بتنظر ليا بشوف فيها حب عجيب بيدوب قلبى فيا غالب بيك انا غالب سابت فيك انا سابت ...
> ...



*ترنيمة نظرة عينيك​**الترنيمة للمرنمة فاديا بزى​*


----------



## marloforever (17 يونيو 2009)

ياريت لو امكن ترانيم للشكاس ميلاد بشرى


----------



## marloforever (17 يونيو 2009)

*الشماس**


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 يونيو 2009)

marloforever قال:


> ياريت لو امكن ترانيم للشكاس ميلاد بشرى


 
*ترنيمة فرحتى لما بترجع*​ 
*ترنيمة مين احن منك*​ 
*ترنيمة وسط البحر الهايج*​ 
*ترنيمة يسوع بيدور عليا*​ 
*يوم ميلادك يا يسوع*​
*مزمور الى متى تنسانى*​

*ترنيمة جيتلك وانا مديون*

*كنت فى نعمة*

*ترنيمة يا سيدى كم كان قاسيا*

*قصيدة صممت اذناى*
​


----------



## med98291 (17 يونيو 2009)

اتمنى حد يضع لنا ترنيمة من اعماق قلبى التى على قناة ctv واكون شاكرا جدا


----------



## ابو وديع (18 يونيو 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *ترنيمة نظرة عينيك​**الترنيمة للمرنمة فاديا بزى​*



الف شكر ليكى يا بنت العذراء 

بس فى ملحوظة 

انا الترنيمه اللى بدور عليها بصوت مرنم مش مرنمة 

*الف شكر مرة تانى على سرعة الرد*

*المسيح معاكم ويباركم*


----------



## مخ مش عضلات (18 يونيو 2009)

من فضلكم محتاج ترنيمة جلدونى جلد شديد شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## فيلوماريا (18 يونيو 2009)

سلام و نعمة ربنا يسوع    كل الترانيم جميلة جدا نفسى اسمع ترانيم هايدى منتصر و ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 يونيو 2009)

ابو وديع قال:


> الف شكر ليكى يا بنت العذراء
> 
> بس فى ملحوظة
> 
> ...



*فى الترنيمة بصوت ساتر ميخائيل جايز تكون هى اللى انت عايزها*​*ترنيمة نظرة عينيك لساتر ميخائيل​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 يونيو 2009)

فيلوماريا قال:


> سلام و نعمة ربنا يسوع    كل الترانيم جميلة جدا نفسى اسمع ترانيم هايدى منتصر و ربنا يعوضكم



*موجود فى اللينك ده ​**شريط خلينى اعيشلك​*


----------



## mo7a4all (18 يونيو 2009)

عاوز شريط بيحبنى 2009 للحن الروحانى ابونا موسى رشدى كلمات رمزى بشارة


----------



## نانسى كرم سند (18 يونيو 2009)

انا مشعرفة ازاى انزل ترانيم من هذا الموقع   انا محتاجة ترنيمة ( انا همشى ورا القائد) و (لما الرب ينادى عليك لما الرب يشاور) و (اشارات المرور لمنال سمير)


----------



## ميرا يوسف فؤاد (18 يونيو 2009)

اطلب ترنيمة انت اللى ليا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 يونيو 2009)

ميرا يوسف فؤاد قال:


> اطلب ترنيمة انت اللى ليا



*ترنيمة انت اللى ليا​*


----------



## ابو وديع (18 يونيو 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *فى الترنيمة بصوت ساتر ميخائيل جايز تكون هى اللى انت عايزها*​*ترنيمة نظرة عينيك لساتر ميخائيل​*



*ميــــــــــرسى خالص خالص يا بنت العذراء انا متشكــــــــــر جدأ*

*هى دى الترنيمة اللى انا بدور عليهااااااااااااا*

*ربنا معاكم ويباركم جميعـأ*


----------



## magda_hany2000 (19 يونيو 2009)

صباح الخير
ممكن اطلب لو حد عندة ترانيم اطفال لسن 5سنوات لابني
وميرسي لتعبكوا


----------



## بنت المسيح (19 يونيو 2009)

*​*ربنا يعوضكم تعب محبتكم  انا عايز شريط دموعك ياعدرا ان امكن وربنا معاكم


----------



## cobcob (19 يونيو 2009)

magda_hany2000 قال:


> صباح الخير
> ممكن اطلب لو حد عندة ترانيم اطفال لسن 5سنوات لابني
> وميرسي لتعبكوا



*مكتبة ترانيم الاطفال ​*


----------



## nermeen7 (19 يونيو 2009)

الرب يعنى قال:


> *​*ربنا يعوضكم تعب محبتكم  انا عايز شريط دموعك ياعدرا ان امكن وربنا معاكم



هتلاقى الشريط موجود هنا 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=402741


----------



## sivamoh (19 يونيو 2009)

*رد: رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

اللينك ده مش شغال 
http://www.stabraammonastery.com/gifts/tranem/Ana_ElKarof_ElDal.mp3
دى ترنيمة انا الخروف الضال؟
يارب تكون هى بس ارجو لينك شغال


----------



## sivamoh (19 يونيو 2009)

*من فضلكوا عايزة الترنيمة دى 

ترنيمة أنا الخروف الضال​        أنا الخروف الضال                                                         و انت الراعي الأمين

        تركت ع الجبال                                                            التسعة و التسعين

        و تصبر و احتمال                                                          لفيت شمال و يمين
        تبحث بشوق                                                               عني



        كان قلبك الحنون                                                          من لهفته في لهيب

        نادتني انت فين                                                              يا ولدي الحبيب

        فين انت يا مسكين                                                         خايف عليك م الديب

        فين انت                                                                     يا ابني



        لقتني وسط الشوك                                                          دخلت لي هناك

        في اديك بقيت ممسوك                                                       نجتني من الهلاك

        دمك بقي مسفوك                                                           من تجريح الأشواك

        و فضلت                                                                     حافظتي



        شلتني علي الأكتاف                                                         و رجعت بي فرحان

        درعاتك اللطاف                                                            حاوطوني في حنان

        و مع باقي الخراف                                                          دخلتني في حنان

        و قلبك                                                                       متهني

*


----------



## marloforever (20 يونيو 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *ترنيمة فرحتى لما بترجع*​
> *ترنيمة مين احن منك*​
> *ترنيمة وسط البحر الهايج*​
> *ترنيمة يسوع بيدور عليا*​
> ...



ميرسى ليكى كتير بنت العذراء الترانيم اكتر من رائعة


----------



## ebram90 (21 يونيو 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *موجودة فى اللينك ده*
> *شرايط ترانيم لفريق التسبيح*​


شكراا كتيييير


----------



## berybola (21 يونيو 2009)

*berybola******.com*

عايز ترنيمه  السلام لك ياشفيعه


----------



## berybola (21 يونيو 2009)

بصراحه ووضوح عمري 64 عاما واول مره اشترك معاكم ياريت تساعدوني فيما اريده     الميح يكون معاكم ويساعدكم فيما انتم عليه


----------



## بنت المسيح (21 يونيو 2009)

لو نقدر نسعدك اتفضل القسم دة للى يطلب ترانيم اتفضل بطلبك وباذن المسيح لو نقدر نلبىلك طلبك واهلا بيك فى المنتدى 
                              اختك فى المسيح الرب يعنى


----------



## بنت المسيح (21 يونيو 2009)

*رد: berybola******.com*



berybola قال:


> عايز ترنيمه  السلام لك ياشفيعه



الترنيمة مجودة فى اللينك دة

http://www.4shared.com/file/32170977/ef62a3e1/___.html?s=1

                    اختك الرب يعنى


----------



## نميس1 (21 يونيو 2009)

ياريت يا جماعة انا عايزة ترنيمة عاوز اعرف دايما بسأل عنك يايسوع


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 يونيو 2009)

نميس1 قال:


> ياريت يا جماعة انا عايزة ترنيمة عاوز اعرف دايما بسأل عنك يايسوع



*الترنيمة دى فى شريط نغماية 
هتلاقى الشريط كله فى اللينك ده​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=502125​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 يونيو 2009)

*رد: berybola******.com*



berybola قال:


> عايز ترنيمه السلام لك ياشفيعه


 
*الترنيمة موجودة فى شريط سيمفونية مريمية*
*فى اللينك ده*​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26448

*ولتحميل الترنيمة* 

*السلام لك يا شفيعة*​


----------



## بنت المسيح (22 يونيو 2009)

*رد: رد على: اى حد عايز اى ترنيمة يطلبها وانا اجبهاله*



same774 قال:


> فى ترنيمة نفسى احصل عليها وهى للعذراء بتقول..
> بظهورك يطلع صبح جديد ....... ودوب العتمة جوايا
> 
> ممكن الاقى طلبى؟؟؟؟؟



الشريط موجود فى الرابط دة     http://www.4shared.com/dir/7376593/8665cd77/_sharing.html


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 يونيو 2009)

*انا عايزة شريط باختارك لفريق الرسالة​*


----------



## بج بيشو (24 يونيو 2009)

لو سمحت انا عاوز شريط رنم و افرح بتاع كورال القطيع الصغير و شكرا و الرب يعوضك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 يونيو 2009)

بج بيشو قال:


> لو سمحت انا عاوز شريط رنم و افرح بتاع كورال القطيع الصغير و شكرا و الرب يعوضك



*شريط رنم وافرح كورال القطيع الصغير​*


----------



## EgYpT4Jesus (25 يونيو 2009)

ممكن شريط الحياة الافضل ( اليوبيل الفضي ) يبارككم الرب يسوع وشكرا


----------



## بج بيشو (25 يونيو 2009)

انا متشكر جدا جدا جدا على تلبية طلبى نتاع شريط رنم و افرح انا فرحان جدا لانى اخيرا لقيته ربنا يعوضكم و نفسى كمان فى شريط تانى لنفس الكورال لكن الحقيقه انا مش اسمه لكن هو بيحكى عن ولد اسمه مينا كسلان يروح الكنيسه و اصحابه شجعوه و اخدوه معاهم للكنيسه   لو تلاقيه ابقى شاكر جدا


----------



## بج بيشو (26 يونيو 2009)

انا عايز شريط اسمه الراعى و القطيع لكورال القطيع الصغير و شكرا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2009)

بج بيشو قال:


> انا عايز شريط اسمه الراعى و القطيع لكورال القطيع الصغير و شكرا



موجود فى اللينك ده​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20443


----------



## بج بيشو (27 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على شريط الراعى و القطيع


----------



## بج بيشو (27 يونيو 2009)

نفسى اسمع اوبريت مارجرجس من شريط الملكه و الامير  لكورال القطيع الصغير و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## جوزيف القس مجدى (27 يونيو 2009)

احنا عايزين شريط رمادى الجديد بتاع البيتر لايف بليززززززززززز


----------



## جوزيف القس مجدى (27 يونيو 2009)

جوزيف القس مجدى;1453882]احنا عايزين شريط رمادى الجديد بتاع البيتر لايف بليززززززززززز


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 يونيو 2009)

جوزيف القس مجدى قال:


> جوزيف القس مجدى;1453882]احنا عايزين شريط رمادى الجديد بتاع البيتر لايف بليززززززززززز



*موجود فى اللينك ده​**شريط رمادى​*​


----------



## cobcob (27 يونيو 2009)

بج بيشو قال:


> نفسى اسمع اوبريت مارجرجس من شريط الملكه و الامير  لكورال القطيع الصغير و لكم جزيل الشكر





*شريط "الملكة والأمير" لكورال القطيع الصغير *​


----------



## sosana (27 يونيو 2009)

انا عايزة ترنيمة مين احن منك و ترنيمة يا كنيستنا يا مجيدة بليييييييييييييييز


----------



## anglicgirls (28 يونيو 2009)

:download:*رجاء محبة انا عاوزة جميع ترانيم *ctv


----------



## mrmr koko (28 يونيو 2009)

انا عايزة ترانيم للمرنم صفوت داود وياريت الشريط بتاعه ممكن ضررررررررررررررورى


----------



## + بريسكلا + (28 يونيو 2009)

anglicgirls قال:


> :download:*رجاء محبة انا عاوزة جميع ترانيم *ctv


 


*ترانيم CTV*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (28 يونيو 2009)

sosana قال:


> انا عايزة ترنيمة مين احن منك و ترنيمة يا كنيستنا يا مجيدة بليييييييييييييييز


 


*ترنيمة مين احن منك*​
 
*كنيستنا يا مجيدة ctv*​


----------



## جوزيف القس مجدى (28 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جدا على شريط رمادى ياBent El3dra+و ربنا يباركك جدا جدا


----------



## بنت المسيح (28 يونيو 2009)

*انا عاوزة ترنيمه ما تعولش الهم وما تخفشى بليز وكمان عاوزة ترانيم للاكليل بليز ضرورى جدا جدا جدا​*


----------



## cobcob (28 يونيو 2009)

الرب يعنى قال:


> *انا عاوزة ترنيمه ما تعولش الهم وما تخفشى بليز وكمان عاوزة ترانيم للاكليل بليز ضرورى جدا جدا جدا​*



*ترنيمة متعولش الهم - من شريط متعولش الهم - مريم بطرس 


ترانيم للافراح والخطوبات ​*


----------



## بنت المسيح (28 يونيو 2009)

_*بليز انا عاوزة ترنيمة وانت معايا​*_


----------



## mrmr koko (28 يونيو 2009)

ضروووووووووووووووورى ترانيم صفوت داود


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 يونيو 2009)

الرب يعنى قال:


> _*بليز انا عاوزة ترنيمة وانت معايا​*_




شريط خلينى اعيشلك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 يونيو 2009)

mrmr koko قال:


> ضروووووووووووووووورى ترانيم صفوت داود



مش لاقية غير ترنيمة واحدة بس
ترنيمة عيون سهرانة​


----------



## anglicgirls (29 يونيو 2009)

*مش عرفة أقولك ايه ؟ تعبتك معايا
شكرا جزيلا​*


----------



## sivamoh (30 يونيو 2009)

هو ليه محدش رد عليا 
ليه بترودا على الناس كلها الا انا ؟؟؟
فينكوا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 يونيو 2009)

sivamoh قال:


> هو ليه محدش رد عليا





sivamoh قال:


> ليه بترودا على الناس كلها الا انا ؟؟؟
> فينكوا​


 

سورى على التأخير
ترنيمة انا الخرف الضال وانت الراعى الامين​


----------



## mrmr koko (30 يونيو 2009)

شكرا ليكى الرب يباركك


----------



## روح الرب (30 يونيو 2009)

*سلام المسيح معكم احبائي
اخي Michael
اريد ترنيمه اسمها *
*ما بريدها ما بريدها جهنم ما بريدها ريدها ريدها السماء خير وهنا*
*اتمني من كل قلبي ان تجدها لي لاني في الحقيقي لم اجدها قط

الرب يباركك*


----------



## sivamoh (1 يوليو 2009)

*ميرسي على الترنيمة اوى 
واسفة اذا كنت انفعلت عليكوا بس فعلا انتوا اتاخرتوا عليا 
على فكرة الترنيمة طلعت هى بس اللحن مختلف*


----------



## cobcob (1 يوليو 2009)

sivamoh قال:


> *ميرسي على الترنيمة اوى
> واسفة اذا كنت انفعلت عليكوا بس فعلا انتوا اتاخرتوا عليا
> على فكرة الترنيمة طلعت هى بس اللحن مختلف*





*التأخير بيكون بسبب عدم توفر الترانيم المطلوبة 
أو وجود مشاكل فى الرفع مثلا
يرجى مراعاة ذلك 
لان من الوارد ان الطلبات تكون مش معروفة لينا
اوا مش متوفرة​*


----------



## barsoomhanna (2 يوليو 2009)

barsoomhanna قال:


> انا نفسى فى اوباريت سفر الرؤيا فيديو
> ارجووووووووووووووووووك



مفيش حد  رد عليا ليه انا نفسى فيه ارجوك


----------



## besho55 (2 يوليو 2009)

barsoomhanna قال:


> مفيش حد  رد عليا ليه انا نفسى فيه ارجوك



يمكن يفيدك
http://st-takla.org/Multimedia/01-Carols/00001-b-Taraneem/01-Carols-05-Shabab_El-Anba_Rewiss-07-Book-of-Revelations-Operetta.html


----------



## Aksios (3 يوليو 2009)

فى ترنيمة للانبا اثناسيوس مثلث الرحمات اسمها " يا محلى الفردوس " و موجوده على اليوتوب
يا ريت لو حد يقدر يجيب لى كلمات المديحة دى
و شكرا


----------



## sollytwins (3 يوليو 2009)

سلام ونعمه كنت عايز ترنيمه عم مليكه كان شماس وترنيم لو ضاقت الدنيا يا ولدي هي لهجه صعيدي ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 يوليو 2009)

sollytwins قال:


> سلام ونعمه كنت عايز ترنيمه عم مليكه كان شماس وترنيم لو ضاقت الدنيا يا ولدي هي لهجه صعيدي ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


 
عم مليكة موجودة فى الشريط ده

شريط اب حنون

لتحميل الترنيمة فقط

ترنيمة عم مليكة


ترنيمة لو ضاقت الدنيا​


----------



## oesi no (3 يوليو 2009)

*اكسيوس 
ياريت تجيب لينك الترنيمة على اليوتيب وانا هنزلها واحولهالك 
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يوليو 2009)

*عايزة شريط باختارك لفريق الرسالة​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 يوليو 2009)

Aksios قال:


> فى ترنيمة للانبا اثناسيوس مثلث الرحمات اسمها " يا محلى الفردوس " و موجوده على اليوتوب
> يا ريت لو حد يقدر يجيب لى كلمات المديحة دى
> و شكرا



الترنيمة اهى mp3 
بس الكلمات صعبة تتفهم شوية لان الصوت مش واضح 
http://www.4shared.com/file/115744020/8ddf8c7/YouTube_-_--________-.html​


----------



## Aksios (3 يوليو 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> *اكسيوس *
> 
> *ياريت تجيب لينك الترنيمة على اليوتيب وانا هنزلها واحولهالك *​


 
الترنيمة كاملة من هنا 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLx017uFzjM&feature=channel_page

و الترنيمة عندى بالفعل لكن انا محتاج كلماتها
يا ريت لو تعرف طريقة تساعدنى بها
و ربنا يعوضك




+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> الترنيمة اهى mp3
> 
> بس الكلمات صعبة تتفهم شوية لان الصوت مش واضح
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/115744020/8ddf8c7/YouTube_-_--________-.html​


شكرا يا بنت العدرا على اللينك
بس انا كنت محتاج كلماتها
لو لقيتى فى احد المنتديات كلمات الترنيمة ابقى ابعتهالى على طول
و شكرا


----------



## oesi no (3 يوليو 2009)

*اهاااااااااا
حاضر 
هحاول افسرها واكتبهالك 
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (3 يوليو 2009)

سلام ونعمه 
انا كنت محتاجة اول شريط للمرنم سركيس دياربي هو تقريبا اسمه النهاية قربت بس مش متأكدة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## marmora jesus (3 يوليو 2009)

معلش في ترنيمة تانيه انا عايزاها بس حبيت الاول اعرف اسمها هي اسمها لما بكيت من جرح في قلبي ابونا موسي بيرنمها
ربنا يباركك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 يوليو 2009)

marmora jesus قال:


> سلام ونعمه
> انا كنت محتاجة اول شريط للمرنم سركيس دياربي هو تقريبا اسمه النهاية قربت بس مش متأكدة
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك



شريط النهاية قربت​


----------



## بج بيشو (4 يوليو 2009)

Amgad Youssef قال:


> سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح تكون معاكم
> اولا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم
> ثانيا عندي رجاء : ياريت لو سمحتم يكون هناك وسيلة سهلة للبحث عن الترانيم عشان ما نطلبش ترنيمة وهي موجودة فعلا
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم ويبارك ويكمل خدمتكم



:smil16:


----------



## بج بيشو (4 يوليو 2009)

يا نانسى بتدوسى على الرابط بتاع الترنيمه هتلاقى الرابط فتح لو عايزه تسمعيها تدوسى oben و لو عايزاها تنزل على الكمبوتر تدوسى save و على العموم لو عايزة اى حاجه اسالى كليمو


----------



## marmora jesus (5 يوليو 2009)

ميرسي ليكي يا بنت العدرا. انا كان في ترنيمة تانيه طلبتها لو تقدري تساعديني ياريت

اسفه اذا كنت بتعبك

ربنا يعوض تعبك ويبارك حياتك


----------



## oesi no (5 يوليو 2009)

*لما بكيت من جرح فى قلبى 
*
*ابونا موسى 
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (5 يوليو 2009)

ميرسي ليك جدا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## samuel ramzy (5 يوليو 2009)

سلام رب المجد للجميع 
ارجو المساعدة 
عاوز ترنيمةضروري جدا وهي 
(اوعي تكون زي حنانيا ولا تكون زي سفيرة)


----------



## samuel ramzy (5 يوليو 2009)

*سلام رب المجد للجميع *
*ارجو المساعدة *
*عاوز ترنيمةضروري جدا وهي *
*(اوعي تكون زي حنانيا ولا تكون زي سفيرة)*


----------



## كريستين غطاس (5 يوليو 2009)

انا محتاجة ترانيم اوبريت عذراء الاجيال هو بيرنم فية الشماس ضياء صبري والمرنمة ايريني ومرنمين اخرين بس هو قديم شوية بس من فضلكوا انا محتاجاة


----------



## barsoomhanna (5 يوليو 2009)

besho55 قال:


> يمكن يفيدك
> http://st-takla.org/Multimedia/01-Carols/00001-b-Taraneem/01-Carols-05-Shabab_El-Anba_Rewiss-07-Book-of-Revelations-Operetta.html



بس ده صوت بس انا عاوز فيديو :smi411:


----------



## بج بيشو (5 يوليو 2009)

معلش انا اسف جدا ما شفتش الصفحه اللى فيها شرايط كورال القطيع الصغير كلها و انا متشكر جدا علشان حضرتك نزلتهم و مرة تانية انا اسف


----------



## sosana (7 يوليو 2009)

انا عايزة ترنيمة يسوع الرب للمرنمة فيفيان


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 يوليو 2009)

sosana قال:


> انا عايزة ترنيمة يسوع الرب للمرنمة فيفيان


 

بصى يا حبى انا لقيت ترنيمة يسوع الرب بس بصوت فاديا بزى 
شوفيها هى اللى قصدك عليها ولا لا
ترنيمة يسوع الرب​


----------



## sosana (7 يوليو 2009)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> بصى يا حبى انا لقيت ترنيمة يسوع الرب بس بصوت فاديا بزى
> شوفيها هى اللى قصدك عليها ولا لا
> ترنيمة يسوع الرب​



30:30:30:30:​هيا
ميرسي اووووووووووووووووووي يا بنت العدرا
ربنا يبارك حياتك و يعوض تعب محبتك ياقمر​


----------



## ايمى139 (7 يوليو 2009)

Michael قال:


> هنا توضع طلبات الترانيم
> يمنع وضع  مواضيع خاصة بطلبات الترانيم
> سلام ونعمه ​


يا جماعة بلييييييييييز انا محتاجة ترانيم جديدة  شكراا:download::download::download:


----------



## ابو وديع (7 يوليو 2009)

*سلام ونعمة *

*كنت بدور على ترنيمة ومش عارف اجمعها خالص *

اسم الترنيمة الملاك مخائيل  , وكلماتها بتقول 

كنسيتنا الملاك مخائيل . وشفعنا الملاك مخائيل . دايمأ سامع طالبين . حارسنا الملاك مخائيل ......

ياريت يا شباب مساعدة وربنا يبارك حياتكم ويعوض تعبكم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 يوليو 2009)

ابو وديع قال:


> *سلام ونعمة *
> 
> *كنت بدور على ترنيمة ومش عارف اجمعها خالص *
> 
> ...



كنيستنا الملاك ميخائيل​


----------



## e.mina (8 يوليو 2009)

ممكن ترنيمة من زمان وأنا نفس أفهم يعنى إيه كلمة إيمان


----------



## ابو وديع (9 يوليو 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> كنيستنا الملاك ميخائيل​



*ميرسى جدأ جدأ يا بنت العذراء بجد احنا بنتعبكم اوى معانا بطلبتنأ دى وربنا يعوض تعبكم ويباركم بمحبتة *

*انا سمعت الترنيمة وهى اللى انا بدور عليهاااا *


----------



## بج بيشو (9 يوليو 2009)

سلام المسيح معكم انا عاوز ترنيمه اسمها فوق الصليب  و مش عارف اسم  الشريط هى بتقول   

  فوق الصليب     فوق الصليب   
  مسمار و حربه  و دم الحبيب 
 صوت الالم       نار و دم 
 مات المسيح  مات المسيح 
انقذ حياتنا    و اصبح ذبيح


----------



## oesi no (9 يوليو 2009)

*فوق الصليب*​


----------



## dollylovejesus (10 يوليو 2009)

jooo0 قال:


> thanke you



أنا عندى الشريط بس حد يقولى أنزله إزاى على الكمبيوتر"شوكة حب"بتاع سانت مارينا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 يوليو 2009)

dollylovejesus قال:


> أنا عندى الشريط بس حد يقولى أنزله إزاى على الكمبيوتر"شوكة حب"بتاع سانت مارينا



شرح رفع الملفات على موقع 4shared بالصور​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 يوليو 2009)

*بلييييييييز يا جماعة لو حد يقدر يجييبلى الترنيمة دى كاملة يبقى مييييييييرسى اوى*
http://www.4shared.com/file/117122593/9f06ea15/_____.html​


----------



## بج بيشو (10 يوليو 2009)

انامتشكر جدا جدا جدا على الترنيمه و معلش هاتعب حضرتك انا عايز ترنيمه اسمها كيف انسى مشهد عند الصليب  و ربنا يعوضك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 يوليو 2009)

بج بيشو قال:


> انامتشكر جدا جدا جدا على الترنيمه و معلش هاتعب حضرتك انا عايز ترنيمه اسمها كيف انسى مشهد عند الصليب  و ربنا يعوضك



*بيشو انت تقصد كيف انسى سيدى الغالى المسيح ولا دى واحدة غيرها؟*​


----------



## بج بيشو (10 يوليو 2009)

لاbent al3dra الترنيمه بتقول كيف انسى    مشهدا عند الصليب 
                                     كيف انسى     ذا التناقض العجيب 
                                    حاكم الاكوان     حووووووووووكم 
                                    من عبيد         ظالمين 
         و القرار     تقريبا كان بيقول  اهذا    الهى العظيم   يهان فيصمت كشاه 
                                 يلطم فيغفر لنا   
                        يومها تلاميذه يتسائلون     ماذا فعل     
       و الحقيقه مش فاكر    الباقى لانى من زمان جدا مسمعتهاش و مش لاقيها     و رنبا يعوضكم


----------



## كريستين غطاس (10 يوليو 2009)

شرائط مريم عذراء الاجيال الجزء الاول والثاني لضياء صبري انا محتاجاة جدا


----------



## كريستين غطاس (10 يوليو 2009)

من فضلكوا انا محتاجاه جدا


----------



## كريستين غطاس (10 يوليو 2009)

انا ملاحظة ان الشرئط دي مش في اي مكان وان بجد محتاجاها


----------



## كريستين غطاس (10 يوليو 2009)

ياجماعه حد يرد عليا 
انا محتاجه شرائط مريم عذراء الاجيال الجزء الاول والثاني لضياء صبري


----------



## كريستين غطاس (10 يوليو 2009)

مش دي هي شرائط مريم عذراء الاجيال الجزء الاول والثاني لضياء صبري وايريني


----------



## كريستين غطاس (10 يوليو 2009)

كريستين غطاس قال:


> مش دي هي شرائط مريم عذراء الاجيال الجزء الاول والثاني لضياء صبري وايريني


بجد انا زعلانه اوي


----------



## كريستين غطاس (10 يوليو 2009)

طب لو هو مش موجود حد يقولي


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 يوليو 2009)

كريستين غطاس قال:


> شرائط مريم عذراء الاجيال الجزء الاول والثاني لضياء صبري انا محتاجاة جدا





كريستين غطاس قال:


> من فضلكوا انا محتاجاه جدا





كريستين غطاس قال:


> انا ملاحظة ان الشرئط دي مش في اي مكان وان بجد محتاجاها





كريستين غطاس قال:


> ياجماعه حد يرد عليا
> انا محتاجه شرائط مريم عذراء الاجيال الجزء الاول والثاني لضياء صبري





كريستين غطاس قال:


> مش دي هي شرائط مريم عذراء الاجيال الجزء الاول والثاني لضياء صبري وايريني





كريستين غطاس قال:


> بجد انا زعلانه اوي





كريستين غطاس قال:


> طب لو هو مش موجود حد يقولي



يا حبيبتى اكييييييييييد لو حد لقاه كان حطه فى المنتدى هنا وانشالله لو حد لقاه هيجيبه مش هيتأخروا عليكى الموضوع مش محتاج زعل ربنا يدبر ​


----------



## marco magdy (12 يوليو 2009)

اريد ترانيم باللغه الايطاليه


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (12 يوليو 2009)

*من فضلكم عايزه ترانيم فيلم القديسة مارينا الراهبه و ترنيمة  ملاح من فيلم الانبا رويس بصوت ايهاب صبحي و* *شكرا لتعبكم*


----------



## oesi no (12 يوليو 2009)

*ترانيم فيلم القديسة مارينا الراهبة  راهبة فى زى الرجال
عريانا خرجت   سالى سليمان 

ساعات بتسمح بالتجارب

مين اللى يقدر


*​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (12 يوليو 2009)

**


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (12 يوليو 2009)

شكراعلى هذه الهديه الجميله و ارجو ان تجد ترنيمة ملاح من فيلم الانبا رويس


----------



## oesi no (12 يوليو 2009)

*بحثت عنها ولم اجدها مع الاسف 

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 يوليو 2009)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> شكراعلى هذه الهديه الجميله و ارجو ان تجد ترنيمة ملاح من فيلم الانبا رويس



*ترنيمة ملاح من فيلم الانبا رويس​*


----------



## بج بيشو (13 يوليو 2009)

يا جماعه لو سمحتوا نفسى حد يلاقى لى ترنيمه بتقول  
                 كيف انسى               مشهدا عند الصليب 
                كيف انسى                ذا التناقض العجيب 
               حاكم الاكوان                 حوكمممممممممم 
              من عبيد                          ظالمين  
 كيف انسى   كيفانسى      كيف انسى       كيف انسى      
              و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## sylvy (14 يوليو 2009)

كنت عايزة ترنيمة بتيجى على اغابى بمناسبه عيد نياحة القديس الانبا بيشوى اسمها طوباك يا حبيب مخلصنا الصالح وشكرا


----------



## dollylovejesus (14 يوليو 2009)

أخيرا شريط شوكة حب لفريق سانت مارينا شريط رائع رائع رائع أسمعوا و صلولى أنا نزلته على جزئين! و أهيه اللينك!!http://www.4shared.com/file/117904085/da4d325b/shokat_7ob.html
اللينك الأول
http://www.4shared.com/file/117961916/25c9e6b5/shoket_7ob2.html
و ده اللينك التانى


----------



## dollylovejesus (14 يوليو 2009)

jooo0 قال:


> thanke you



أخيرا شريط شوكة حب لفريق سانت مارينا شريط رائع رائع رائع أسمعوا و صلولى أنا نزلته على جزئين! و أهيه اللينك!!
http://www.4shared.com/file/117904085/da4d325b/shokat_7ob.html
اللينك الأول
http://www.4shared.com/file/117961916/25c9e6b5/shoket_7ob2.html
و ده اللينك التانى


----------



## بج بيشو (14 يوليو 2009)

انا زعلان قوى ان مفيش حد لقالى ترنيمة كيف انسى فعلا كان نفسى اسمعها  
  طيب ممكن اطلب اى ترانيم لفريق يوبال و كمان عاوز ترنيمة يا سيدى كم كان قاسيا   بدون موسيقى و شكرا


----------



## dollylovejesus (14 يوليو 2009)

بج بيشو قال:


> انا زعلان قوى ان مفيش حد لقالى ترنيمة كيف انسى فعلا كان نفسى اسمعها
> طيب ممكن اطلب اى ترانيم لفريق يوبال و كمان عاوز ترنيمة يا سيدى كم كان قاسيا   بدون موسيقى و شكرا



الترنيمة عندى إستنى انزلها "كيف أنسى"


----------



## dollylovejesus (14 يوليو 2009)

بج بيشو قال:


> انا زعلان قوى ان مفيش حد لقالى ترنيمة كيف انسى فعلا كان نفسى اسمعها
> طيب ممكن اطلب اى ترانيم لفريق يوبال و كمان عاوز ترنيمة يا سيدى كم كان قاسيا   بدون موسيقى و شكرا



http://www.4shared.com/file/118094240/d9411ee6/__online.html
ترنيمة كيف أنسى القديمة


----------



## مجدي سمير فهيم (14 يوليو 2009)

*رد: رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



سان قال:


> ممكن   ترنيمة عيون سهرانة بليز
> 
> انا مش عارفة هى لمين بس  هى بتقول
> 
> ...








لأختي العزيزة دة رابط الترنيمة إللي أنتي بتدوري عليها

http://www.4shared.com/file/30651755/712298d1/__online.html

يارب تعجبك وكلماتها هي 
عيون سهرانة عيون حارسانا
هي إللي أنتي عيزاها 
بس ليا طلب عندك
صلي من أجلي


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 يوليو 2009)

بج بيشو قال:


> انا زعلان قوى ان مفيش حد لقالى ترنيمة كيف انسى فعلا كان نفسى اسمعها
> طيب ممكن اطلب اى ترانيم لفريق يوبال *و كمان عاوز ترنيمة يا سيدى كم كان قاسيا بدون موسيقى و شكرا*




*ترنيمة يا سيدى كم كان قاسيا بدون موسيقى*​


----------



## بج بيشو (15 يوليو 2009)

متشكر جدا جدا لdolly lave jesus على الترنيمه من زمان نفسى اسمعها  و لو ممكن تنزلى بقية ترانيم الشريط اكون شاكر جدا   انا فعلا متشكر قوى


----------



## بج بيشو (15 يوليو 2009)

و كمان متشكر جدا لبنت العذراء على ترنيمة يا سيدى كم كان قاسياو يارت لو تسمعى ترنيمة كيف انسى مشهدا عند الصليب بجد هتعجبك قوى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 يوليو 2009)

بج بيشو قال:


> و كمان متشكر جدا لبنت العذراء على ترنيمة يا سيدى كم كان قاسياو يارت لو تسمعى ترنيمة كيف انسى مشهدا عند الصليب بجد هتعجبك قوى


 
اووووووووك يا بيشو نشكر ربنا انك لقيت الترنيمة 
وشريط فريق يوبال​ 
شريط شايل حمولى

شريط انت الوعد​


----------



## بج بيشو (15 يوليو 2009)

متشكر جدا يا بنت العذراء على الشرايط الحلوه و على الاستجابه السريعه  ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك كان لى عندك طلب كمان انا عارف انى باتقل عليكى انا عاوز بقية ترانيم الشريط اللى جبتى منه ترنيمة يا سيدى كم كان قاسيا  هو شباب الانبا رويس مش كدة و يا سلام بقى لو كان هو الشريط اللى فيه ترنيمة صممت اذناى  و شكرا لتعبك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 يوليو 2009)

بج بيشو قال:


> متشكر جدا يا بنت العذراء على الشرايط الحلوه و على الاستجابه السريعه  ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك كان لى عندك طلب كمان انا عارف انى باتقل عليكى انا عاوز بقية ترانيم الشريط اللى جبتى منه ترنيمة يا سيدى كم كان قاسيا  هو شباب الانبا رويس مش كدة و يا سلام بقى لو كان هو الشريط اللى فيه ترنيمة صممت اذناى  و شكرا لتعبك



بص انا معرفش الشريط اسمه ايه لان انا عندى الترانيم بتاعتهم كلها على بعض مش متقسمة شرايط بس عموما دى ترنيمة صممت اذناى بتاعتهم​ترنيمة صممت اذناى​


----------



## amani adel (16 يوليو 2009)

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين
ممكن حد يجبلى ترنيمة ترابا انا فهل استحق انادى اسمك


----------



## dollylovejesus (16 يوليو 2009)

بج بيشو قال:


> متشكر جدا جدا لdolly lave jesus على الترنيمه من زمان نفسى اسمعها  و لو ممكن تنزلى بقية ترانيم الشريط اكون شاكر جدا   انا فعلا متشكر قوى



هوه الشريط إسمه إيه؟؟عشان أنا عندى الترنيمة دى بس !!بس ممكن ألاقى الشريط


----------



## marloforever (17 يوليو 2009)

*ياريت لو امكن ترنيمة اشتاق اليك هية ولد وبنت بيرنموها بس للاسف مش عارف اساميهم*


----------



## oesi no (17 يوليو 2009)

فيه كذا ترنيمة باسم اشتاق اليك 
اعتقد انت تقصد دى 

اشتاق اليك ​


----------



## marloforever (17 يوليو 2009)

*للاسف مش هية بس ممكن اقولاك كلامتها
بتقول "كما يشتاق الايل الى جداول المياة"*


----------



## aida_zikrey (17 يوليو 2009)

نفسي الاقي كلمات ترنيمة حنانك يا عدرا


----------



## aida_zikrey (17 يوليو 2009)

ربنا معاكم ويقويكم


----------



## شادي شكري شاكر (17 يوليو 2009)

انا محتاج ترنيمة اسمها مين زيك يارب  من شريط اسمه علي انهار المدينة لفريق الرسالة
يا رب تقدروا تجيبوها. .ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 يوليو 2009)

marloforever قال:


> *للاسف مش هية بس ممكن اقولاك كلامتها
> بتقول "كما يشتاق الايل الى جداول المياة"*



هى دى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
كما يشتاق الايل​


----------



## بج بيشو (18 يوليو 2009)

سلام الميسح معكم انا كنت عاوز ترنيمة مات على الصلب و فدانى يسوع الحبيب حبه مشفتش زيه تانى يسوع الحبيب    و شكرا


----------



## بج بيشو (18 يوليو 2009)

[]هوه الشريط إسمه إيه؟؟عشان أنا عندى الترنيمة دى بس !!بس ممكن ألاقى الشريط]

الكورال اسمه فريق ام النور بكنيسة السيده العذراء بالدقى و الشريط هو الشريط الثالث و اسمه كيف انسى     و متشكر جدا لتعبك


----------



## marloforever (18 يوليو 2009)

*هية متطابقة معاها فعلا بس مش هية : )
بس طيب هزودليك كلامتها عشان احددها اكتر اولها
"ارفع عينى الى الجبال من حيث يأتى عونى"*


----------



## بج بيشو (18 يوليو 2009)

لو سمحتو يا جماعه اى حد عنده الكلمات القبطى بتاعة مهرجان السنه دى بتاعة الملايكه و الالحان كمان انا محتاجها ضرورى جدا و بسرعة و شكرا


----------



## kefah rezek (20 يوليو 2009)

سلام المسيح اريد ترنيمة انت الذي علمتني


----------



## ناردين1 (20 يوليو 2009)

شريط عايشين بالوعد......من الكنيسة الارثوزكسية


----------



## ناردين1 (20 يوليو 2009)

عاوزة موقع الكنيسة الالكترونية:download:


----------



## oesi no (20 يوليو 2009)

*شرائط المرنمة ليديا شديد
واللى من ضمنهم شريط عايشين بالوعد
*​


----------



## بنت المسيح (20 يوليو 2009)

ناردين1 قال:


> عاوزة موقع الكنيسة الالكترونية:download:



_*موقع الكنيسة الاكترونية*_​          :download:
_*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/*_​


----------



## بنت المسيح (20 يوليو 2009)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums


----------



## saboor (21 يوليو 2009)

عايز منكم ترنيمة مريمات باكيات بتاعة المرنمه لولوسمير { منال سمير } انا مره شفتها فى سا ت سفن وعجبتنى قوي قويه جدا


----------



## cobcob (21 يوليو 2009)

saboor قال:


> عايز منكم ترنيمة مريمات باكيات بتاعة المرنمه لولوسمير { منال سمير } انا مره شفتها فى سا ت سفن وعجبتنى قوي قويه جدا




*
ترنيمة " جاز فى نفسى سيف "

من شريط ما لى سواك *​


----------



## cobcob (21 يوليو 2009)

saboor قال:


> عايز منكم ترنيمة مريمات باكيات بتاعة المرنمه لولوسمير { منال سمير } انا مره شفتها فى سا ت سفن وعجبتنى قوي قويه جدا




*
ترنيمة " جاز فى نفسى سيف "

من شريط ما لى سواك *​


----------



## Bolbola142 (21 يوليو 2009)

هاي يا جماعة سلام و نعمة ممكن حد يجيبلي ترنيمة نفسي يا رب اكون معاك


----------



## يوليوس44 (22 يوليو 2009)

* صباح  الخير على المنتدى الجميل 
    لى طلبات كتيرة النهاردة اتمنىمن رب المجد ان يعينكم  ويقويكم  الى الابد  لخدمة كلمة الرب

  1 -   شريط   تفجير البركان     لفريق  نعمة شنودة​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (22 يوليو 2009)

*

 2 -  شريط سمعت صوتك     لفريق نعمة شنودة 

 3   شريط  يسوع بيناديلى       للشماس  عزت عزمى​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (22 يوليو 2009)

* 4  -شريط   الهى  الهى كن قائدى        ماهر فايز    و فادية بزى
  5   -  شريط عينيك ساهرانة                    للشماس عزت عزمى  
 6 -  شريط  انتطار الرب                              للشماس عزت عزمى 
7  -شريط  قلبك  ينبض حنانا                    فادية بزى 
8  -  شريط  رفيق غربتى                    ايرينى  جابر ​​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (22 يوليو 2009)

*وبس  انا تعبتك معايا 
 يااحلى  احلى منتدى    وربنا معاكم دائما  فى تقدم الىالامام دائما  والرب يحميكم دائما 
 اخوكم الخاطى دائما الى الابد 
 يوليوس 44​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 يوليو 2009)

> 5 - شريط عينيك ساهرانة للشماس عزت عزمى


شريط عينيك سهرانة



> 3 شريط يسوع بيناديلى للشماس عزت عزمى


 
شريط يسوع بيناديك



> 6 - شريط انتطار الرب للشماس عزت عزمى


شريط انتظار الرب



> 4 -شريط الهى الهى كن قائدى ماهر فايز و فادية بزى


ده تقريبا انت تقصد مع دقة المسمار


> 7 -شريط قلبك ينبض حنانا فادية بزى


الشريطين موجودين فى اللينك ده
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33001



> 8 - شريط رفيق غربتى ايرينى جابر


 
شريط رفيق غربتى​


----------



## armiafnan (23 يوليو 2009)

*رد: رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

الترنيمه دي في شرايط ماهر فايز ابحث عن شرايط ماهر في جوجل


----------



## يوليوس44 (23 يوليو 2009)

الشريطين موجودين فى اللينك ده
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33001

 يااخواتى اللينك دة يوجد فيهم فيروسات  والرب يحمى المنتدى  انا نزلت الترانيم منة وجدت فيرس 
 سلام  الرب المجد معاكم 
 اخوكم الخاطى الى الابد 
يوليوس 44


----------



## يوليوس44 (23 يوليو 2009)

شريط رفيق غربتى
 اللينك ابتاعة مش شغال اخواتى الاحباء وشكرا 
للمجهود العظيم دة الرب يعوض تعبكم 
  اخوكم الخاطى الى الابد 
 يوليوس 44


----------



## يوليوس44 (23 يوليو 2009)

*عاوزين شريط   دموع شمعة   للفريق  قيثارة داؤد  القبطية 
   وشكرا ليكم على الرد السريع دائما 
معكم الى الابد 
 اخوكم الخاطى دائما الى الابد 
 يوليوس44​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (23 يوليو 2009)

*    ياجماعة فى شريط فية  ترنيمة اسمها  ارحمنا ياالله ثم ارحمنا يالله  
    وكمان فى ترنيمة جو الشريط نفسة اسمها  العالم يبنى ويزرع وتملى مش شبعان

 دة نفسة ولو تقدر تبعتو الشريط كلة يكون عاجز عن الشكر وكلمات   الحب  الكبير الى اجمل منتدى 
 وبحث وسط كلمات الشكر فى جميع لغات العالم لم اجد لغة او كلمة تعبر عن مدى حبى ليكم  اية المنتدى الجميل 
 لكن وجد ت كلمة واحدة    تكفى كل الكلام  
 هى    (  الرب يعوض تعبكم الى الابد وبركة رب المجد تكون معكم الى الابد      امين )
  اخوكم الخاطى   دائما الى الابد 

  يوليوس ​*


----------



## brbr (23 يوليو 2009)

ترنيمة كيرياليسون مش موجودة في البوم يا رب ارحم للحياة الافضل ارجوك ياريت تنزلها


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 يوليو 2009)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *عاوزين شريط   دموع شمعة   للفريق  قيثارة داؤد  القبطية
> وشكرا ليكم على الرد السريع دائما
> معكم الى الابد
> اخوكم الخاطى دائما الى الابد
> يوليوس44​*



شريط دموع شمعة​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 يوليو 2009)

brbr قال:


> ترنيمة كيرياليسون مش موجودة في البوم يا رب ارحم للحياة الافضل ارجوك ياريت تنزلها



كيرياليسون فريق بيترلايف​


----------



## بج بيشو (23 يوليو 2009)

ايه يا جماعه مفيش حد بيرد على ليه كنت عاوز ترنيمة مات على الصليب و فدانى يسوع الحبيب  حبه مشفتش زيه تانى يسوع الحبيب و  شكرا


----------



## مريم12 (24 يوليو 2009)

*لو مفتحتش *
*الرابط اهو*
http://tranem.linga.org/statistics.php?TranemID=1549​


----------



## يوليوس44 (24 يوليو 2009)

* صباح الخير على المنتدى 
 انا كنت عايز شريط   فية ترانيم   لكن مش عارف اسمة 
  فى ترنيمة اسمها  ارحمنا  يالله  ثم ارحمنا  يالله  وفية ترنيمة كمان فى الشريط دة اسمها  العالم يبنى ويزرع وتملى مش شبعان 
 مش شريط ​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (24 يوليو 2009)

*هو شريط قديم شوية ومرنم مش فريق ترانيم  ياجماعة   
وشكرا 
 اخوكم الخاطى دائما 
 يوليوس​*


----------



## بج بيشو (24 يوليو 2009)

سلام المسيح انا متشكر جدا لك اختى مريم 12 لكن انا مش لاقى الترنيمه اللى انا عاوزها فى الربط هى ترنيمة مات على الصلب و فدانى يسوع الحبيب حبه مشفتش زيه تانى يسوع الحبيب  لكن على العموم الرابط ده فى كمية شرايط و ترانيم رائعه جدا


----------



## بج بيشو (24 يوليو 2009)

ايوه خلاص لقتها انا متشكر جدا لك مريم 12


----------



## بج بيشو (24 يوليو 2009)

هو الرابط ده للاستماع بس مفيهوش دون لود


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (24 يوليو 2009)

ارجو ايجاد ترانيم فيلم الانبا رويس.
كليب ترنيمة للاطفال اسمها كوكوكي.
شكرااااااااااااااا لكم


----------



## oesi no (24 يوليو 2009)

*ملقتش غير كوكوكى دى 
كوكوكى لايف
مش ترنيمة قد ما هى  طريقة الترنيمة وكلماتها 
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 يوليو 2009)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> ارجو ايجاد ترانيم فيلم الانبا رويس.


انا كنت جايبهالك قبل كده 

ترنيمة ملاح من فيلم الانبا رويس
فى ترانيم فى الفيلم تانى عايزاها؟​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (25 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لتعبك كلان في الفيلم ترتيلة اسمها يا ويلي


----------



## oesi no (25 يوليو 2009)

*ترنيمة يا ويلى من غير بسوع ؟
*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 يوليو 2009)

*   مساء الخير علىالمنتدى 
   انا طلب شريط  دموع شمعة وياحماعة اللينك مش شغال ونشكر الرب على تعبكم لكن لو امكن رابط   او للينك يعمل 
 وشكرا 
 اخوكم الخاطى يوليوس ​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 يوليو 2009)

*  عايز  
باذن رب المجد   شريط اسمة  ارحمنا    للفريق اسمة افا  انطونيوس *


----------



## oesi no (25 يوليو 2009)

*دموع شمعة *

*شريط ارحمنا فريق افا انطونيوس *
*الوجه الاول *

*الوجه الثانى *

*لتحميل شريط ارحمنا لفريق افا انطونيوس يطلب اسم وpassword*
*الاسم **www.copticnet.com*
*الباسورد  copticnet *
*ملحوظة شريط دموع شمعة مضغوط  ببرنامج zip 7 *
*ومن الممكن فك ضغطه ببرنامج winrar *
*سلام ونعمه *​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (26 يوليو 2009)

معلش انا تعبتك لكن انا كنت عايزه ترنيمة يا ويلي انا الغريب من فيلم الانبا رويس


----------



## merna lovejesus (26 يوليو 2009)

بليييييييييييييييز ممكن ترنيمة عيناى نحوك ضرورى معلش هتعبكم معايا


----------



## بج بيشو (27 يوليو 2009)

*مساء الخير انا كنت شريط هوس ايروف لكورال القطيع الصغير و شكرا*


----------



## cobcob (27 يوليو 2009)

بج بيشو قال:


> *مساء الخير انا كنت شريط هوس ايروف لكورال القطيع الصغير و شكرا*





كل شرايط كورال القطيع الصغير​


----------



## cobcob (27 يوليو 2009)

merna lovejesus قال:


> بليييييييييييييييز ممكن ترنيمة عيناى نحوك ضرورى معلش هتعبكم معايا





*شريط " عيناى نحوك " ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 يوليو 2009)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> معلش انا تعبتك لكن انا كنت عايزه ترنيمة يا ويلي انا الغريب من فيلم الانبا رويس



ترنيمة يا ويلى من فيلم الانبا رويس​


----------



## sandoura (29 يوليو 2009)

لو سمحتوا عايزة ترنيمة فى وقت ضعفى بناديلك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 يوليو 2009)

sandoura قال:


> لو سمحتوا عايزة ترنيمة فى وقت ضعفى بناديلك



فى وقت ضعفى بناديلك​


----------



## sandoura (29 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على تعبكم


----------



## بج بيشو (29 يوليو 2009)

متشكر جدا cobcob على شرايط كورال القطيع الصغير انا كنت عارف انهم على المنتدى لكن دورت على الصفحه لغاية لما تعبت  على العموم انا متشكر جدا


----------



## انوار جورج (29 يوليو 2009)

انا اول مرة بشارك فى منتدى وسامحونى فانا مش عارفة اتعمل مع الكومبيوتر لانى اول مرة اشتغل على الجهاز فكان لى رجاء انا عايزة اتعلم ازاى احمل ترانيم من المنتدى للجهاز بتاعى واحمل اى حاجة انا عايزاها فهل ممكن تساعدونى واكون شاكرة تعب محبتكم


----------



## انوار جورج (29 يوليو 2009)

انا فرحانة جدا لانى اخيرا هايبقالى اصدقاء وبتمنى انى اسمع واحمل ترنيمة دموعك جابتنى لانى بحبها جداااااااااا


----------



## oesi no (29 يوليو 2009)

*دموعك جابتنى mp3
*​


----------



## b2bo (29 يوليو 2009)

*عايز شريط موسيقي جيتارات اسمه انت هو لفريق الحياة الافضل*


----------



## oesi no (29 يوليو 2009)

*شريط جيتارات الحياة الافضل 
اللينكات بتاعت التراكات المنفردة بس هى اللى شغاله
لينك الشرط كامل مش شغال 
فياريت تحملهم تراك تراك 
*​


----------



## ريتا المحبه (30 يوليو 2009)

[*font="arial black"] مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى*[/font]


----------



## b2bo (30 يوليو 2009)

:36_3_2:  اللينك بيفتح موقع اسمه box  مشعارف اعمل داون لود منه


----------



## b2bo (31 يوليو 2009)

*انا عايز شريط انت هو جيتارات وتكون اللينكات شغالة*


----------



## oesi no (31 يوليو 2009)

*شريط جيتارات الحياة الافضل
من الموضوع المتثبت
للتحميل 
اضغط هنا 
باسورد فك الضغط 
pleasebeclear
*​


----------



## The White Knight (31 يوليو 2009)

انا مش عايز اي ترنيمة انا معدي بس اقول سلام
وبجد مجــ رائع ـهود ربنا يبارك حياتكم​


----------



## oesi no (31 يوليو 2009)

*الله يسلمك يا وايت نايت 
وشريف عبد الفضيل فى الاهلى 
ههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## The White Knight (31 يوليو 2009)

هههههههه
ماشي
طب ممكن اطلب شريط يسوع انت الفادي لــ فايزة ناثان وهو الشريط الثاني ليها
وربنا يباركك
إمضاء شريـــ قصدي ذا وايت نايت.......


----------



## oesi no (31 يوليو 2009)

*يسوع انت الفادى فايزة ناثان*​


----------



## The White Knight (31 يوليو 2009)

ميرسي تعبتك معايا
جاري التحميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## gonees (1 أغسطس 2009)

بليييييييييييييييييييييز عايزة ترنيمة انت بتغفر لفايزة ناثان 
و ياريت لو عندكوا شريطها الجديد


----------



## MenaNarmar (1 أغسطس 2009)

البوم اسالوني عن يسوع لساتر ميخائيل 
لو موجود يعني :d


----------



## menaashraf2009 (2 أغسطس 2009)

*اناعايز ترنيمة ضنايا حبيبى*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 أغسطس 2009)

> *اناعايز ترنيمة ضنايا حبيبى*​


ترنيمة ضنايا بصوت المرنمة الجميلة انجى اسحق​


----------



## martin_samer (4 أغسطس 2009)

انا كنت عاوز ترنيمة أسمع صراخى يا سيدى بصوت نجيب لبيب


----------



## ابو كركر (4 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: رد على: اطب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*

سلام الرب معكم
فيه شريط لبولس ملاك اسمه هلى علينا للست العدراء 
يارب الاقيه عند اى احد
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## بنت المسيح (5 أغسطس 2009)

لو سمحتم انا عاوزة شريط اسمة طوق نجاة بليز اللى عاندة الشريط ميبخلش عليا بية
ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## oesi no (5 أغسطس 2009)

*شريط طوق النجاة فريق ثيؤطوكوس*​


----------



## الأخت مايا (5 أغسطس 2009)

سلام المسيح انا بحاجة لترنيمة
كل العالم سألوني
الطلب عاجل
شكرا للمساعدة والله يباركن


----------



## النجم1981 (5 أغسطس 2009)

السلام والنعمة ممكن ترنيمة انا اتكالى عليك لكورال ثيوتوكوس


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 أغسطس 2009)

النجم1981 قال:


> السلام والنعمة ممكن ترنيمة انا اتكالى عليك لكورال ثيوتوكوس



اتكالى عليك​


----------



## الأخت مايا (5 أغسطس 2009)

سلام المسيح انا بحاجة لترنيمة
كل العالم سألوني
الطلب عاجل
شكرا للمساعدة والله يباركن


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 أغسطس 2009)

الأخت مايا قال:


> سلام المسيح انا بحاجة لترنيمة
> كل العالم سألوني
> الطلب عاجل
> شكرا للمساعدة والله يباركن



اخت مايا تعرفى مين اللى بيرنمها؟​


----------



## hokka_2020 (5 أغسطس 2009)

يا جمااااااااااااااعة 
ضرووووووووورى جدا 
انا محتاجة ترنيمة اسمها 
انت عارف 

وهى بتقول 
انت عارف اد ايه انا محتجالك  وانت شايف دمع قلبى اللى بكالك 

ضروووووورى جدا 
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم​


----------



## marmora jesus (6 أغسطس 2009)

*سلام ونعمة*

*انا بصراحة مش عارفه ده مكان طلبي ولا لا *

*بس انا محتاجه ضروري وبسرعه فيديو لترانيم اطفال :*

*ترنيمة السامري الصالح بس ياريت تكون الكرتون الجديد*

*وترنيمة للابن الضال*

*معلش هتعبكوا معايا*

*ربنا يباركم ويعوض تعبكم*


----------



## marmora jesus (6 أغسطس 2009)

*معلش عايزه كمان ترنيمة بس دي صوتيه انا لسه نونو نونو  لكن انا عندي قلب كبير*

*بس ياريت تكون كاملة*

*ربنا يعوض تعبكم*


----------



## gonees (6 أغسطس 2009)

*بليييييييييييييييييييييز عايزة ترنيمة انت بتغفر لفايزة ناثان*


----------



## oesi no (6 أغسطس 2009)

*ترنيمة السامرى الصالح فيديو 

ترنيمة ابنك انا سامح عبيد فيديو  للابن الضال 

انا لسه نونو 


*​


----------



## الأخت مايا (6 أغسطس 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> اخت مايا تعرفى مين اللى بيرنمها؟​



للاسف لاء ما بعرف
بس سمعتها مرة   وحبيتها كتير

وهي بتقول 
كل الالم سألوني على النرو لي بعيون قلتلن  انك ات حياتي لي ورتها
هي شي
اذا حدن اقدر يساعدني بكون مشكورة


----------



## marmora jesus (6 أغسطس 2009)

*معلش مش ده الفيديو اللي قصدي عليه بتاع السامري الصالح فيه واحد تاني جديد انا لقيته علي مواقع بس مش عارفه احمله*


http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/showthread.php?t=28616

*هو موجود هنا هو اول كليب واسفه اذا كنت بحط لينك لمنتدي تاني بس انا عايزاه ضروري ومش عارفه احمله*

*وكمان فيديو الابن الضال انا عايزاه للاطفال يعني كرتون *

*اسفه علي تعبك*

*ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## oesi no (6 أغسطس 2009)

*السامرى الصالح 1 

السامرى الصالح 2 
*​


----------



## oesi no (6 أغسطس 2009)

*ياريت لو عندك اى فيديوهات تانيه عاوزة تحمليها للترانيم اللى نفسك فيها ابعتى لينكات المنتديات وانا هجيبهالك 
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (6 أغسطس 2009)

*ميرسي جدا علي الفيديو ربنا يخليك*

*انا مش اعرف فيديو للابن الضال كرتون بصراحه*

*انا كمان عايزة 3 شرايط*

*سنابل 1 و 2 *

*وكمان شريط هافضل ارنم لتوني وتمبل*

*وليا عودة تاني بلينكات المنتديات اللي فيها الفيديوهات اللي عايزاها الصراحه فرصة حلوه لازم استغلها*

*ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## marmora jesus (6 أغسطس 2009)

*عندي حكاية*

http://www.yallakafe.com/show3003http://www.yallakafe.com/show3003

*جدو كيرلس*
http://www.god-way.com/arabic/musicvideo.php?vid=2461ec6cc

رجلك اليمين

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4397691103456387775

*الراعي والقطيع*

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-571210531586699344&hl=en

*حتة حاجة حلوة*

http://www.god-way.com/arabic/musicvideo.php?vid=04ca31c2a

*بس كده*

*ميرسي لمجهودك الجميل ده*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## ابو كركر (7 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: رد على: اى حد عايز اى ترنيمة يطلبها وانا اجبهاله*

الف شكر 
ياريت لو حد عنده شريط ((( هلى علينا ))) لبولس ملاك ينزله على المنتدى وله كل الشكر


سامح نادى نظير // ابو كركر


----------



## ابو كركر (7 أغسطس 2009)

ياريت شريط ((( هلى علينا)))  للعظيم بولس ملاك (  اروع شماس على وجه البسيطه)


علشان بدور عليه من فتره


والرب يعوض تعبك


----------



## ابو كركر (7 أغسطس 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ياريت شريط ((( هلى علينا))) للعظيم بولس ملاك ( اروع شماس على وجه البسيطه)


علشان بدور عليه من فتره


والرب يعوض تعبك  

سامح نادى ابو كيرمينا          (ابو كركر)


----------



## oesi no (7 أغسطس 2009)

*يا ابو كيرمينا لو الشريط موجود مش هنحوشه عنك اكيد
مرمورة شرايط السنابل موجودة استماع بس
تاخدى المواقع  مؤقتا
لغايه ما ربنا يبعت الشرايط 
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (7 أغسطس 2009)

*انا لقيتها استماع برده خلاص مش مهم في اي وقت تقدر تجيب الشريط قولي *

*ربنا يعوض تعبك*


----------



## oesi no (7 أغسطس 2009)

*عندى حكاية 

جدو كيرلس 

رجلك اليمين 

الراعى والقطيع 

حته حاجة حلوة 
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (7 أغسطس 2009)

*ربنا يخليك يارب يا مشرفنا*

*ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعبك كل خير باذن الله*


----------



## oesi no (7 أغسطس 2009)

*ما انا ممكن احول الاستماع لداونلود 
هشوف وهبعتلك اللينكات على الخاص 
او فى رساله خاصه 
سلام ونعمه 
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (7 أغسطس 2009)

*مش عارفه اشكرك ازاي بجد انا عارفة تعبتك معايا بطلباتي الكتير*

*ميرسي ليك جدا*

*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويباركك*


----------



## ابو كركر (7 أغسطس 2009)

شريط ((هلى علينا )) لبولس ملاك يا رجاله

بليز شريط جميل....................... يارب الاقيه عندكم


----------



## ابو كركر (7 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لك يا اخى الف شكرا

اسف لو كنت زودتها شويه

الف شكر سلام المسيح معك


سامح نادى نظير (( ابو كيرمينا))

             ؛ ابو كركر ؛


----------



## oesi no (7 أغسطس 2009)

*فيه شريط اسمه هلى بنورك لرومانى رؤوف 
وفيه فى بعض الشرايط ترنيمة هلى بنورك لبولس ملاك 
كلماتها هلى بنورك يا ام النور 
يمكن يكون قصدك عليه ؟
*​


----------



## النجم1981 (8 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر مش عارف اقولم اية مشكوراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا حضرتك    

                          اخوكى النجم1981          او سامح


----------



## marmar fonso (10 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: رد على: اى حد عايز اى ترنيمة يطلبها وانا اجبهاله*

سلام ونعمة انا بطلب ترنيمة على صليب العار بشوفك mb3وليس فيديو انا محتاجاها جدا .وعلى فكرة انا من كورال العدرا درياس  بعين شمس بتاع شريط ايمانى اكيد.كل سنة وانتم طيبين بمناسبة صيام العدرا


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (10 أغسطس 2009)

ارجو ان تجد لي ترنيمة ياويلي انا الغريب من فيلم الانبا رويس .
وياريت ترانيم فيلم الراهب الصامت. شكرا لتعبك الرب معك.


----------



## newlife_2030 (10 أغسطس 2009)

ارجوكوا ساعدونى انا أبحث عن ترنيمة قدوس أنت ياالله لاكن غير اللى موجودة على النت ودى بعض كلمات الترنيمة اللى عايزها
و تفوت أيام و يرنم الزمان قدوس أنت يا الله

شكراًًًًًًً


----------



## oesi no (10 أغسطس 2009)

*على صليب العار بشوفك
*​


----------



## oesi no (10 أغسطس 2009)

*ترانيم وموسيقى فيلم الراهب الصامت 
*​


----------



## oesi no (10 أغسطس 2009)

*ترنيمة يا ويلى من فيلم الانبا رويس 
 رد سابق لاختنا بنت العدرا 
من نفس الموضوع ص 418 
*​


----------



## oesi no (10 أغسطس 2009)

*ترنيمة قدوس انت يالله لفيليب ويصا  
تم الرد على موضوعك اخونا الغالى ووضعت اللينك 
اللينك مرة اخرى 
فيليب  ويصا قدوس انت يالله من شريط فى ستر العلى 

*​


----------



## marloforever (10 أغسطس 2009)

*
ممكن ترنيمة
اشتاق أليك لفريق القلب المرنم​*


----------



## بج بيشو (11 أغسطس 2009)

كل سنه و انتم طيبين بمناسبة صوم السيده العذراء انا عاوز تمجيد السيده العذراء و شكرا


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (11 أغسطس 2009)

ارجو ان تبحث عن ترتيلة انا مسيحي و يسوع ده ربي وفاديه انا مسيحي ده حبيبي و الزاي انساه.
شكرا لتعبكو محبتك. صلي لاجلي امين


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 أغسطس 2009)

بج بيشو قال:


> كل سنه و انتم طيبين بمناسبة صوم السيده العذراء انا عاوز تمجيد السيده العذراء و شكرا



السلام لك يا مريم يا ام الله القدوس

السلام لك يا يمامة جليلة تصيح​
كل سنة وكلنا طيبن​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 أغسطس 2009)

بليييييز فى ترنيمة بتاعة بولس ملاك تقريبا
كلماتها "اسمك معناه جميل عذراء ملكيش مثيل ملكة السمائيين وكمان الارضيين"
اتمنى تكون موجودة عند حد 
وربنا يبارك الخدمة​


----------



## marmar fonso (11 أغسطس 2009)

اشكركم جدا جدا انا انبسط قوى بالترنيمة  ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتكم


----------



## Kiril (11 أغسطس 2009)

سلام
انا نفسي في شريط حموت عليه
شهداء و قديسين.........كورال الملاك ميخائيل 
العمرانية

يا ريت ...........و ربنا يبارك اللي يجيبه


----------



## Eng-Marco (11 أغسطس 2009)

انا بدور ع شريط ترانيم اسمه

*متمسك بيك*

اتمني حد يقدر يجيبهولي وربنا معاكم


----------



## Kiril (13 أغسطس 2009)

> انا بدور ع شريط ترانيم اسمه
> متمسك بيك
> اتمني حد يقدر يجيبهولي وربنا معاكم


اتفضل و ادعيلي


----------



## Eng-Marco (13 أغسطس 2009)

ميرسي يا كيرو ربنا يخليك ليا
ومعلش طلب صغيور أنا كنت بدور ع الشريط ده عشان عرفت ان المرنمة نرمين وهبه رنمت فيه
أتمني تقولي اسماء مرنمين الترانيم اللي في الشريط وهل الشريط 6 ترانيم فقط ؟
وميرسي لتعبك


----------



## Kiril (13 أغسطس 2009)

طيب جرب اللينك ده كده
http://www.4shared.com/dir/4778653/6230139a/_sharing.html


----------



## marloforever (13 أغسطس 2009)

*للمرة تانية بليز ترنيمة اشتاق أليك لفريق القلب المرنم
وأليك رفعت عينى*


----------



## Fudzy (16 أغسطس 2009)

السلام والنعمه لكم جميعا انا سمعت ان عمر دياب عمل ترنيمه او اغنيه للعذراء مريم ونفسى اسمها ولكم جزيل الشكر وكل سنه وانتم طيبين


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (16 أغسطس 2009)

من فضلك عايزه ترنيمة انا مسيحي انا مسيحي ويسوع ده ربي وفاديا انا مسيحي انا مسيحي و يسوع ده غالي علي. شكرا لتعبكم


----------



## نميس1 (16 أغسطس 2009)

ارجوكم يا جماعة انا عايزة ترنيمة ما احلى صيامك يا عذراء


----------



## maia sharbn (16 أغسطس 2009)

انا محتاجة ترنيمة يا رب ايماننا من شريط لمسة حياة و شكرا


----------



## 2بارثينا (16 أغسطس 2009)

أنا أريد ترنيمة يا عدرا يا أمى


----------



## mikoo (16 أغسطس 2009)

ana 3aiz sherit magdak y3la alli fih tarnimt ana ana2 asod kaser 3alil
thankssssss


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 أغسطس 2009)

Fudzy قال:


> السلام والنعمه لكم جميعا انا سمعت ان عمر دياب عمل ترنيمه او اغنيه للعذراء مريم ونفسى اسمها ولكم جزيل الشكر وكل سنه وانتم طيبين


 
سلام ونعمة 
بص هى اولا مش اغنية ومش بتاعة عمرو دياب 
دى ترنيمة اسمها لما جيتى ياعدرا ليا
للتحميل
Lma gety.mp3​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 أغسطس 2009)

2بارثينا قال:


> أنا أريد ترنيمة يا عدرا يا أمى



يا عدرا يا أمى​


----------



## king (16 أغسطس 2009)

:t9:ممكن ترفع ترانيم قناة اغبى كلها العامة والخاصة بصيام العدراء مريم ام نورmp3وشكرا على المجهود والتعب من اجل الارتقاء بمستوى المنتدى


----------



## king (16 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على الترنيمة الجميلة اوى دية وعلى التعب​


----------



## kmmmoo (16 أغسطس 2009)

سلالالالالالالام ونعمه 
انا كنت عاوز حاجه كده لكن اعتقد انها مش ترنيمه هى زى قصه مسموعه فيها بنت بتتكلم بالصعيدى وبتحكى قصتها يعنى  فى بداايه القصه دى  كده بتقول 
(انا بنت ومصريه كبرت وطلعت بطاقه يعنى دخلت الكليه واكيد امى فرحت بيا ومن الاخر فخوره انى قبطيه )
ده جزء من القصه دى وهى تقريبا بتتكلم عن المواطنه او اسمها كده 
يعنى مجمل الحكايه اللى بتحكيها انها كانت عامله شله فى الكليه من اديان مختلفه 
بس رجاء محبه انا محتاج ضرورى القصه دى 
سلام ونعمه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 أغسطس 2009)

kmmmoo قال:


> سلالالالالالالام ونعمه
> انا كنت عاوز حاجه كده لكن اعتقد انها مش ترنيمه هى زى قصه مسموعه فيها بنت بتتكلم بالصعيدى وبتحكى قصتها يعنى فى بداايه القصه دى كده بتقول
> (انا بنت ومصريه كبرت وطلعت بطاقه يعنى دخلت الكليه واكيد امى فرحت بيا ومن الاخر فخوره انى قبطيه )
> ده جزء من القصه دى وهى تقريبا بتتكلم عن المواطنه او اسمها كده
> ...


 
هى فعلا روووووووعة جدا
اتفضل 
choose friend​


----------



## kmmmoo (17 أغسطس 2009)

ميرسى بجد ليكى ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك


----------



## marloforever (17 أغسطس 2009)

marloforever قال:


> *للمرة تانية بليز ترنيمة اشتاق أليك لفريق القلب المرنم
> وأليك رفعت عينى*



يا جماعة محدش معبر فية لية : )


----------



## remon adel (17 أغسطس 2009)

اذا كان ممكن ترنيمة ( ليكي ياعدرا بقدم صلاة  ) من شريط قديم اسمه سحابة شهود  كان كورال كنيسة مارجرجس والانبا ابرام بصر الجديدة​​
*وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم*​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (17 أغسطس 2009)

من فضلك عايزة ترتيلة انا مسيحي انا مسيحي و يسوع ده ربي وفاديا.
و لو ممكن كمان تراتيل فيلم طوبيا. شكرا على التراتيل الحلوه اللي بتجيبهالنا كلنا بنستمتع بيها


----------



## yon_speed (17 أغسطس 2009)

انا عايز شريط اسمة
ترانيم ومدائح للقديس العظيم الانبا انطونيوس
او حتى ترنيمة ( طهرنى ) عايزها من الشريط
وانا دورت على الشريط ومش لاقي الشريط خالص
الترانيم اللى فى الشريط هى
لك يحلو المديح
بقلوبنا الفرحانة
مين يحلى الغربة غيرك
فى كنيسة الابكار

العمودان النيران
طهرنى
مثال الطاعة
يا ابائى رهبان البرية

وشكرااااااا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 أغسطس 2009)

yon_speed قال:


> انا عايز شريط اسمة
> ترانيم ومدائح للقديس العظيم الانبا انطونيوس
> او حتى ترنيمة ( طهرنى ) عايزها من الشريط
> وانا دورت على الشريط ومش لاقي الشريط خالص
> ...


هو انت تقصد ترنيمة طهرنى اللى هى (دنست قلبى)
شوف كده اذا كان دى اللى قصدك عليها ولا فى واحدة تانى
طهرنى​


----------



## cobcob (17 أغسطس 2009)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> من فضلك عايزة ترتيلة انا مسيحي انا مسيحي و يسوع ده ربي وفاديا.
> و لو ممكن كمان تراتيل فيلم طوبيا. شكرا على التراتيل الحلوه اللي بتجيبهالنا كلنا بنستمتع بيها



*ترنيمة انا مسيحى
شريط صرخة ايمان
كورال ثيؤطوكوس*​


----------



## cobcob (17 أغسطس 2009)

yon_speed قال:


> انا عايز شريط اسمة
> ترانيم ومدائح للقديس العظيم الانبا انطونيوس
> او حتى ترنيمة ( طهرنى ) عايزها من الشريط
> وانا دورت على الشريط ومش لاقي الشريط خالص
> ...




*انا معرفش الشريط ده
بس ترنيمة لك يحلو المديح
موجودة فى الشريط ده
صوت من البرية

و ترنيمة 
يا ابائى رهبان البرية 
موجودة فى الموضوع ده على المنتدى
ياابائى رهبان البرية​*


----------



## yon_speed (17 أغسطس 2009)

شكرااا لك اللى رد على الموضوع
ايوة ترنيمة طهرنى ( دنست قلبى )
بس اللى انا تعبتك وجبتها موسيقى اصلا مش ترنيمة
وانا عايزها من الشريط اللى هو
ترانيم ومدائح للقديس الانبا انطونيوس
وشكراااااااااا
       على مجهودك
                      ربنا معاك ويعوضك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 أغسطس 2009)

yon_speed قال:


> شكرااا لك اللى رد على الموضوع
> ايوة ترنيمة طهرنى ( دنست قلبى )
> بس اللى انا تعبتك وجبتها موسيقى اصلا مش ترنيمة
> وانا عايزها من الشريط اللى هو
> ...


 
اااااااااااااه سورى بجد معلش
بص انا مش عارفة الشريط ده بصراحة 
بس انا جبتهالك بصوت تانى
طهرنى (دنست قلبى)​


----------



## yon_speed (17 أغسطس 2009)

اوكى شكراااااااااااا
جاري التحميل
بس يارب تطلع هى
شكرااااااا
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## yon_speed (17 أغسطس 2009)

عالفكرة شكراااااااااااا ليكى وربنا يعوضك كل خييييييييييير


بس مش هى دى خالص
انا عايزها من اللى فى الشريط
انا فقدت الامل خلاص
لانى طلبت من حوالى 4 منتديات
وبردة مش لاقى الترنيمة
انا دايما عارف حظى
لكن شكراااااااااا


----------



## يوستيكا (19 أغسطس 2009)

رجاء محبه انا محتاجه ترانيم اطفال جديده ضروري للخدمه لملائكة و اولي ابتدائي ضروري رجاء محبه


----------



## tamav maria (19 أغسطس 2009)

لو سمحتم انا محتاجة ترتيلية -لو تيجي يا خاطي - للمرنم عزت عزمي - اعتقد البومNO 1

god bless you
thank you


----------



## manshy10000 (19 أغسطس 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> حصص تعليم لحن تين ثينو أول ألحان تسبحة نصف الليل بصوت المرتل جاد لويس من اكبر مرتلى الكنيسة القبطة الذين حافظو على تراث الحانها
> اللحن مقسم لاربع حصص
> 1- الحصة الاولى
> http://www.box.net/shared/9o8uhsinx3
> ...





مش عارف احمل الاجزاء
ياريت حد يرفعهم على مواقع معروفة


----------



## الميناء (19 أغسطس 2009)

سلام ونعمة محتاج ترنيمة "عاوز تعرف ليه أنا مسيحي" ضرورى والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## marmar fonso (19 أغسطس 2009)

بدور على ترنيمة اسها شوفت نورها كنت شوفتها قبل كدة على السى تى فى  وشكرا


----------



## maged18 (19 أغسطس 2009)

سلام ونعمة 
 انا في ترنيمة للعدراء اسمها يا عدراء بحبك كلماتها 

(يا عدرا بحبك وحبك تمـــــــــلي    يحرك في قلبي شعور بالأمان )

ياريت اي حد يجبهلي او يقولي هي في شريط ايه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 أغسطس 2009)

marmar fonso قال:


> بدور على ترنيمة اسها شوفت نورها كنت شوفتها قبل كدة على السى تى فى  وشكرا



ترنيمة شفت نورها عمال بيضوى
من قناة اغابى​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 أغسطس 2009)

manshy10000 قال:


> مش عارف احمل الاجزاء
> ياريت حد يرفعهم على مواقع معروفة



هى اللينكات وقفت يا اخى
مش المشكلة فى الموقع
المدة بتاعة اللينكات انتهت​


----------



## marmar fonso (20 أغسطس 2009)

ميرسى جدا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك  كل سنة وانتوا طيببين بمناسبة عيد العدرا


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أغسطس 2009)

عايز الترنيمه دى صوت بس 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfqLKb0kJ8U

ياريت يا جماعه اللى يقدر يجبها ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 أغسطس 2009)

KOKOMAN قال:


> عايز الترنيمه دى صوت بس
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfqLKb0kJ8U
> 
> ياريت يا جماعه اللى يقدر يجبها ​



ترنيمة حنونة ومعينة
للمرنمة مريم شوقى​

هات نص جنيه بقى يا كوكو 
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أغسطس 2009)

جارى تحويل النص جنيه 
هههههههههههههه ​


----------



## الأخت مايا (20 أغسطس 2009)

خوثت صليوا كبخيا 
و 
بوش بشلاما عيتا 

ترتيلة ايشوع بارايي

ترتيلة ياشموع ياشموع ترتيلة مال الام اذا مابيها ازعاج


اذا امكن انا بحاجة لهذه الترانيم الرجاء المساعدة شكرا لكم


----------



## الأخت مايا (20 أغسطس 2009)

اريد الترانيم السورث اللي كانوا يعرضوها على قناة عشتار وقت استشهاد المطران فرج رحو 
والطلب الثاني اريد ترنيمة تحت الصليب تبكي بس بالسورث


----------



## mikoo (20 أغسطس 2009)

انا عايز شريط مستني ايه لفريق المخلص و شكراا


----------



## oesi no (21 أغسطس 2009)

*خوث اصليوا كبخية*

*
ترتيلة ايشوع بارايي



*​


----------



## Eng-Marco (21 أغسطس 2009)

mikoo قال:


> انا عايز شريط مستني ايه لفريق المخلص و شكراا



*أنا جيبتلك الشريط علي موقع mp3-tranem
تقدر تسمع كل ترانيم الشريط من عليه
ولو عندك برنامج Internet Download Manager
تقدر تنزل أي ترنيمة منهم علي جهازك
أتفضل رابط الشريط أهو
[SIZE="4"]http://www.mp3-tranem.net/tranem/songs.aspx?albid=437[/SIZE]
صلي من أجل الخدمة​*


----------



## Eng-Marco (21 أغسطس 2009)

Eng-Marco قال:


> *أنا جيبتلك الشريط علي موقع mp3-tranem
> تقدر تسمع كل ترانيم الشريط من عليه
> ولو عندك برنامج Internet Download Manager
> تقدر تنزل أي ترنيمة منهم علي جهازك
> ...



سوري الرابط أهو
http://www.mp3-tranem.net/tranem/songs.aspx?albid=437


----------



## mikoo (21 أغسطس 2009)

thanks for the link 
bas al taranim msh sha3'ala  
ya ret lo had 3ando al sherit y3mlo upload 
thanks again


----------



## الأخت مايا (21 أغسطس 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا  كتير الله يباركك بسكمان ذا ممكن باقي الترانيم


----------



## الميناء (21 أغسطس 2009)

سلام ونعمة لكم أرجو منكم ترنيمة "عاوز تعرف ليه أنا مسـيحي" ضروري


----------



## الميناء (21 أغسطس 2009)

محتاج ترنيمة "عالى لفوق أنا رافع إيدى " ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## oesi no (21 أغسطس 2009)

*عالى لفوق انا رافع ايدى *​


----------



## oesi no (21 أغسطس 2009)

*اليوم هيكون شريط مستنى ايه فريق المخلص على المنتدى بأذن المسيح 
*​


----------



## marloforever (21 أغسطس 2009)

للمرة الرابعة بليز ترنيمة اشتاق أليك لفريق القلب المرنم
وأليك رفعت عينى ولو امكن طلب صعب شوية معلش الاحبية ملحنة
ربنا يبارك تعب خدمكتكم


----------



## mikoo (21 أغسطس 2009)

thnx 4 ur care ya oesi _no


----------



## oesi no (21 أغسطس 2009)

*جارى رفع الشريط يا ميكو 
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 أغسطس 2009)

marloforever قال:


> للمرة الرابعة بليز ترنيمة اشتاق أليك لفريق القلب المرنم
> وأليك رفعت عينى ولو امكن طلب صعب شوية معلش الاحبية ملحنة
> ربنا يبارك تعب خدمكتكم



اعتقد ان الاجبية بصوت ساتر ميخائيل ملحنة 
حمل وشوف انت​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=54167

وفى دى بصوت فريق الانبا انطونيوس

الاجبية مسموعة​


----------



## marloforever (21 أغسطس 2009)

*جارى التحميل.........
ميرسى *


----------



## oesi no (21 أغسطس 2009)

*شريط مستنى ايه فريق المخلص على سيرفر المنتدى 
*​


----------



## الأخت مايا (21 أغسطس 2009)

مرحبا اريد ترنيمة في وقتي ضعفي 
هاتي بطيبي ممكن
و
 تراتيل 
ها صلاتي 
و اريد قلبا
و اني لا رافع


----------



## oesi no (21 أغسطس 2009)

*فى وقت ضعفى 

قى وقت ضعفى بناديلك 

ها أتى بطيبى 

ها صلاتى فدايا بزى 

اريد قلبا 

انى لرافع 

سلام ونعمه 
*​


----------



## الميناء (21 أغسطس 2009)

متشكر خالص على ترنيمة عالى لفوق ياريت متنسانيش في ترنيمة عاوز تعرف ليه أنا مسـيحي


----------



## mikoo (22 أغسطس 2009)

thanks


----------



## mikoo (22 أغسطس 2009)

momkin talab kaman ma3lish 
ana 3aiz tarnimt amda fi al batol bas alli btigi 3ala a3'aby sot bas  
hwa talab re5m bas 3momn thanks


----------



## mikoo (22 أغسطس 2009)

momkin talab kaman ma3lish 
ana 3aiz tarnimt amda fi al batol bas alli btigi 3ala a3'aby sot bas  
hwa talab re5m bas 3momn thanks


----------



## oesi no (22 أغسطس 2009)

*ترانيم قناة اغابى 

هتلاقى فيهم ترنيمة امدح فى البتول 
*​


----------



## oesi no (22 أغسطس 2009)

*ترانيم قناة اغابى 

هتلاقى فيهم ترنيمة امدح فى البتول 
*​


----------



## rita magdy (24 أغسطس 2009)

لو سمحت انا عايزة شريط (جايين من تانى نرنم)فريق ايثان...شكرا


----------



## rita magdy (24 أغسطس 2009)

انا عايزة شريط (جايين من تانى نرنم)لفريق ايثان وشكرا على تعب محبتكم


----------



## الميناء (24 أغسطس 2009)

سلام ونعمة لكم أرجو منكم ترنيمة "عاوز تعرف ليه أنا مسـيحي" ضروري


----------



## oesi no (24 أغسطس 2009)

*جايين من تانى نرنم  فريق ايثان *​


----------



## elmomasl (25 أغسطس 2009)

طلب ترنيمه " انت بقلبي يا عذرا "

ودي الكلمات

إنتِ بقلبي يا عذراء يا أم الرحمِـة والقــدرة،

كلِّك نِعَم قلتِ نَعَـم، طـلّ الرجـا وصرنـا نغـم،

نـوّرتِ القلـب وصار الدربْ غنيّة حلوة بْرَدِّدهـا:

يا مريم، إنتِ الحـلاع شفافنـا إسمــك صــلا،

يـا مباركـة بيـن النسا، الرب الإله فيكِ انجلى

يا إمّ الكلمة وأمّ النعمة فيكِ ضوَت كل العتمـة،

عْطيتِ العالم أحلى نغمة: صوت الرب يمحي الأسى.

ويبقى الإنجيل ما لو بديل أغلى كلام ما بينتســي.

يا إم يسوع وصرتِ إم لكلّ إنسان ووين ما كان،

مـدّي إيدَيـك للموجـوع، إنتِ الرجا، إنتِ الأمان.

وتشفّعـي الإيمـان يزيـد، ويبقـى عنـّـا العيد.


والرب يباركمممممممم


----------



## monmooon (25 أغسطس 2009)

*لو سمحتوا ياجماعه اللي عنده "مديحه ابدى بأسم الله ربي" انا مش عارفه مين اللي بترنمها 
لكن بترنمها من غير موسيقي  ياريت اللي عنده يرفعهالي لانى بجد محتاجها وربنا يكون معاكم ويقويكم علي الخدمه ​*


----------



## الن 2009 (26 أغسطس 2009)

مرحبا اخواني واخواتي انا محتاج ترنيمة عند البئر التقاني سيدي التي تظهر على قناة الشفاء لا اعرف اسم المرنمه لكني بحاجه الها ساعدوني


----------



## maia sharbn (26 أغسطس 2009)

انا محتاجة شريط لفريق الرسالة اسمه باختارك و شكرا الرب يبارككم


----------



## oesi no (26 أغسطس 2009)

*ابدى بأسم الله ربى *​


----------



## kimo1961 (26 أغسطس 2009)

طلب محبة
اريد ترانيم شريط كيف انسى لكورال فريق ام النور


----------



## maia sharbn (27 أغسطس 2009)

ارجوكم انا محتاجة شريط باختارك لفريق الرسالة ارجوكم الي عندو الشريط يرفعهولي و شكرا لتعب محبتكم


----------



## in_god_i_trust5 (2 سبتمبر 2009)

*من فضلكم عايزة ترنية ل فريق التسبيح
انا مش متاكد من اسمها بس
هيا اولها
 جوا حضنك ارتاح انا 
و في القرار يا يوع يا رحيم
ميرسي ليكم*


----------



## الصيدلى (4 سبتمبر 2009)

لو سمحتو أنا عاوز شريط شفيع المتعبين 2009  لأنطون إبراهيم عياد.


----------



## oesi no (4 سبتمبر 2009)

*ممنوع وضع الشرايط الجديدة قبل مرور 6 شهور على صدورها 
اصبر شوية 
*​


----------



## الميناء (4 سبتمبر 2009)

سلام ونعمة لكم أرجو منكم ترنيمة "عاوز تعرف ليه أنا مسـيحي" ضروري


----------



## الصيدلى (4 سبتمبر 2009)

ياااااااااااااااه 6 شهور بحالهم يا صبر أيوب


----------



## oesi no (5 سبتمبر 2009)

*استقرب وانزل اشتريه من اى مكتبة من مكتبات الكنايس 
*​


----------



## الصيدلى (5 سبتمبر 2009)

لأ أنا عاوزه على الكمبيوتر عشان الكاسيت بتاعى بايظ


----------



## oesi no (5 سبتمبر 2009)

*ما انت هتنزل تشترى السي دى مش الكاسيت بتاعه
*​


----------



## الصيدلى (5 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## oesi no (5 سبتمبر 2009)

*لا شكر على واجب اخونا الغالى 
تصرفنا للحفاظ على الانتاج المسيحى 
*​


----------



## MarMar2004 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

سلام ونعمة 
عايزة ترنيمة مهما ضعفي امتلكني فديو ضروري ياريت اللي عنده الترنيمة مايبخلش عليا بيها


----------



## oesi no (7 سبتمبر 2009)

مهما ضعفى امتلكنى فيديو


----------



## توبنى فاتوب (7 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الثالوث الاقدس​1.دة اجمل منتدى دخلت علية لغاية دلوقتى وانشاء الله هايبقى كدة دايما وربنا يساعد كل القائمين عل المنتدى.
2.انا نزلت شريط ترانيم اسمة (البوم حزين 2009) دة احسن شريط سمعتة فى حياتى وربنا يبارك اللى شارك فى الشريط دة.
3.اكتر حاجة بتأثر فيها هى الترانيم الحزاينى وعظات البابا بالموسيقى واتمنى تساعدوا نفس نفسها تندم على خطاياها.
4.انا اسف لو كنت تقلت عليكم بس احنا المسيحين أعضاء فى جسد واحد ونفسى اتوب وابقى عضو فى جسد المسيح.
4.ربنا يساعدكم ويبارك فى كل ما تمتد الية ايديكم وربنا يستخدم المنتدى دة وكل المنتدايات لحساب مجدة.
5.صلولى (كل يوم وكل ساعة وكل ثانية تقفوا تصلوا فيها) ربنا يدينى توبة دائمة نقية مرضية .​


----------



## emlt (7 سبتمبر 2009)

الرب يبارك تعب خدمتك و مشكور


----------



## marmar fonso (9 سبتمبر 2009)

كل سنة وانتو ا طيبيين بمناسبة عيد النيروز _انا بدور على ترنيمة قديمة جدا جدا معرفش اسمها اية بالظبط لكن هى بتقول (فى عيد النيروز كان لينا  اصحاب .....)فيها جزء بقول تحت الشجرايا بيحكوا حكاية مارجرجس فارس وايمان دميانة البيت الاخير بيقول (بقى ذكرى جميلة بلحة وفطيرة وجوافة كبيرة فى عيد النيروز) .انا كنت خدتها زمان جدا فى مدارس الاحد وانا كنت عند تيتة فى مارجرجس الجيوشى


----------



## sylvy (10 سبتمبر 2009)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين بمناسبة عيد النيروز وكنت عايزة ترنيمة اهلا اهلا بيك يا عيد النيروز اللى بتيجى على
 سى تى فى وشكرا


----------



## توبنى فاتوب (12 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الثالوث الاقدس​1.شكرا لمجهودات كل اعضاء المنتدى ,لانة فعلا منتدى يستحق الشكر والتشجيع 
2.منتديات الكنيسة تعتبر من اكثر المنتديات الرائعة 
3.انا نفسى فى ترانيم حزاينى و عظات البابا بالموسيقى ,مش لازم الجديد ممكن القديم ,لانها بجد بتاثر فى مشاعرى وانا محتاج الترانيم والعظات دى لان عند سماعها فى وسط هادئ تجعل النفس حزينة على خطاياها وتكون فرصة للتامل فى اعماق النفس 
4. رجاء كتابة بجوار الموضوع (ترانيم حزاينى او عظات البابا بالموسيقى )
5.شكرا لكل شخص تعب فى خدمة المنتدى وربنا يبارك كل من شارك فى هذا المنتدى وربنا يجعل منتدايات الكنيسة وكل المنتديات سبب بركة للكل ,ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
5.شكر خاص لمينا الراهب على مجهوداتة لان مواضيعة من اكثر المواضيع الرائعة
6.اسف لو كنت اطلت فى الموضوع ولكن استحملونى لانى نفسى ارجع لربنا وابقى عضو معاكم فى جسد المسيح 
7. رجاء صلوا من اجلى فى كل جلسة مع المسيح​اخوكم فى المسيح​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 سبتمبر 2009)

sylvy قال:


> كل سنة وانتم طيبين بمناسبة عيد النيروز وكنت عايزة ترنيمة اهلا اهلا بيك يا عيد النيروز اللى بتيجى على
> سى تى فى وشكرا


ترنيمة اهلا بيك يا عيد النيروز​


----------



## دروسيس (14 سبتمبر 2009)

سلام ونعمة المسيح تكون معاكم
انا نفسي فى تمجيد للانبا بسادة يتسمع
ياريت تقدروا تجبوة لانى بحب الانبا بسادة جدااااااااااااا بركة صلواتة تكون معانا


----------



## بج بيشو (14 سبتمبر 2009)

سلام و نعمه لو سمحت عاوز ترنيمة يا عذراء يا امى فديو كليب و شكرا


----------



## بج بيشو (14 سبتمبر 2009)

سلام و نعمه لو سمحت عايز ترنيمة يا بلح لونك احمر زىو شكرا


----------



## oesi no (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*يابلح لونك احمر زى 

يا بلح لونك احمر اصدار اخر 

البلحة لونها احمر القمص يوسف اسعد

**ليه البلحة دى 


كل البلح اللى فى السوق اهوه 

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 سبتمبر 2009)

​


بج بيشو قال:


> سلام و نعمه لو سمحت عاوز ترنيمة يا عذراء يا امى فديو كليب و شكرا



كليب يا عدرا يا امى 1

كليب يا عدرا يا أمى 2​


----------



## maia sharbn (15 سبتمبر 2009)

انا عارفة انو طلبي صعب شوية وتقيل دم...انا عايزة اجدد اشرطة بتتكلم عن عيد الميلاد و شكرا الرب يبارككم


----------



## marmar fonso (16 سبتمبر 2009)

سلام ونعمة  انا محتاجة جدا ترنيمة اسهما( رغم الخطية عينة عليا ) بس انا عايزها بصوت المنم سمير يوسف ان سمعتها منة قبل كدة فى حفلة  وشكرا


----------



## merna lovejesus (16 سبتمبر 2009)

ممكن ترنيمة مين احن منك لكورال ctv معلش هتعبكم معايا


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 سبتمبر 2009)

merna lovejesus قال:


> ممكن ترنيمة مين احن منك لكورال ctv معلش هتعبكم معايا


 
اتفضلى يا ميرنا 
ترنيمه مين احن منك​


----------



## MRMR91 (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*ممكن ترنيمة مابتنساش mp3*


----------



## oesi no (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*شريط مبتنساش فريق سانت دميانة*​


----------



## mikoo (17 سبتمبر 2009)

انا عايز ترنيمة اسمها مررت ببابك اللي هي جزء منها رأِس قد امتلأ من الطل و قصصي من ندي الليل و فيها جزء تاني سقطانك تلهب احشائي ............ شكرااا


----------



## sollytwins (20 سبتمبر 2009)

سلام ونعمه لو سمحتو كنت عاوز ترنيم اقدر اقوله ابويا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 سبتمبر 2009)

sollytwins قال:


> سلام ونعمه لو سمحتو كنت عاوز ترنيم اقدر اقوله ابويا



ترنيمة أقدر اقوله يا ابويا​


----------



## beerroo (20 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووور
مشكور
وربنا يعوضكمت كتير 
كتييييييييير
كتيير
كتير


----------



## الأخت مايا (21 سبتمبر 2009)

رجاء اريد ترنيمة لنبيهة يزبك والامير الصغير
الترنيمة ضرورية من اجل المسرحية 

الترنيمة هي الحب هو الجواب

يا ريت تلبية الطلب بسرعة

الله يباركن


----------



## +febronia+ (21 سبتمبر 2009)

سلام ونعمة لو سمحت عيزة ترنيمة في واحد بيحبك


----------



## +febronia+ (21 سبتمبر 2009)

سلام ونعمة لو سمحت عايزة ترنيمة في واحد بيحبك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 سبتمبر 2009)

fofo.com قال:


> سلام ونعمة لو سمحت عايزة ترنيمة في واحد بيحبك



ترنيمة فى واحد بيحبك ​


----------



## sweem (21 سبتمبر 2009)

اريد ترنيمة لفريق ترانيم السماء قرارها بيقول لكن احزننا حملها واوجاعنا  تحملها . انا هموت على الترنيمه دى ومش عارفه اوصلها


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 سبتمبر 2009)

الأخت مايا قال:


> رجاء اريد ترنيمة لنبيهة يزبك والامير الصغير
> الترنيمة ضرورية من اجل المسرحية
> 
> الترنيمة هي الحب هو الجواب
> ...



الحب هو الجواب​


----------



## المجدليه (21 سبتمبر 2009)

سلام المسيح معكم لو سمحتم انا عايزه ترنيمه ماتعولش الهم و ماتخفشى ربنا موجود  و شكرا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 سبتمبر 2009)

المجدليه قال:


> سلام المسيح معكم لو سمحتم انا عايزه ترنيمه ماتعولش الهم و ماتخفشى ربنا موجود  و شكرا



متعولش الهم​


----------



## الأخت مايا (21 سبتمبر 2009)

بنت العدرا كل الشكر لك الله يباركك


----------



## مريم رمسيس (21 سبتمبر 2009)

انا نفسى فى شريط بحور الحياه 
ويبقى تر الف خيرك


----------



## kimo1961 (21 سبتمبر 2009)

طلب محبة
اريد ترانيم شريط كيف انسى لكورال فريق ام النور


----------



## +febronia+ (22 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جدا علي الترنيمة في واحد بيحبك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 سبتمبر 2009)

kimo1961 قال:


> طلب محبة
> اريد ترانيم شريط كيف انسى لكورال فريق ام النور


 
1-ترنيمة كيف انسى
2- ترنيمة فوق الصليب
3-ترنيمة خلف الغيمة 
4-يد المسيح سمرت
5-عالم صعب
6-يا غارقا
7-وقت الشدة
8-وحدك يا يسوع​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 سبتمبر 2009)

مريم رمسيس قال:


> انا نفسى فى شريط بحور الحياه
> ويبقى تر الف خيرك



بليز يا مريم لو تعرفى بتاع مين ياريت تقولى​


----------



## +febronia+ (22 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام لكم  من فضلكم ترنيمة داقد الدنيا قصادي فديو كليب


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 سبتمبر 2009)

fofo.com قال:


> السلام لكم  من فضلكم ترنيمة داقد الدنيا قصادي فديو كليب



كليب ترنيمة ضاقت الدنيا قصادى ​


----------



## النسر الطائر (22 سبتمبر 2009)

سلام و نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح مع الجميع  من فضلك ياريت ترنيمة ماتعولش الهم ربنا موجود  و شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 سبتمبر 2009)

النسر الطائر قال:


> سلام و نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح مع الجميع من فضلك ياريت ترنيمة ماتعولش الهم ربنا موجود و شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا


 
متعولش الهم​


----------



## الأخت مايا (22 سبتمبر 2009)

سلام المسيح  انا بحاجة لترانيم متنوعة بس للاطفال
شكرا  للمساعدة


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 سبتمبر 2009)

الأخت مايا قال:


> سلام المسيح انا بحاجة لترانيم متنوعة بس للاطفال
> شكرا للمساعدة


 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25328
ده لينك موضوع مكتبة ترانيم الاطفال عملاه مشرفتنا cobcob
الشرايط فى كتيييييييييير بس مش كلها فى الصفحة الاولى
اتمنى يفيدك 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=59459
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=60648
ولو محتاجة حاجات تانى اكتبى فى كلمة بحث فوق ترانيم اطفال فى كتييييييير​


----------



## kimo1961 (22 سبتمبر 2009)

حقيقى الف الف شكر و مش كفاية الشكر ربنا يقدرك دايما على خدماتك الكبيرة


----------



## in_god_i_trust5 (23 سبتمبر 2009)

ممكن ترنيمة
غنوا معايا يا شعب الرب


----------



## +febronia+ (23 سبتمبر 2009)

الرب معكم انا عايزة ترنيمة بشوق  و حنين


----------



## oesi no (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*غنوا معايا يا شعب الرب *​


----------



## oesi no (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*بشوق وحنين*​


----------



## الأخت مايا (24 سبتمبر 2009)

كل الشكر لك  اله يباركك


----------



## mikoo (25 سبتمبر 2009)

انا عايز ترنيمة انت وحدك تستطيع


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 سبتمبر 2009)

mikoo قال:


> انا عايز ترنيمة انت وحدك تستطيع


 
ترنيمة انت وحدك تستطيع​


----------



## sylvy (25 سبتمبر 2009)

كنت عايزة شريط كلمات المسيح على الصليب لفريق آفا تكلا وشكرا


----------



## مينا12 (26 سبتمبر 2009)

انا عايز ترنيمة ارجوك يابنى تعال القى على الاحمال من فضلكم ضرورى جدا


----------



## oesi no (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*ارجوك يابنى تعال *​


----------



## oesi no (26 سبتمبر 2009)

ارجوك يابنى تعال اصدار اخر 
​


----------



## مارو جورج (26 سبتمبر 2009)

بليز محتاجه ضرورى وبسرعة الترنيم دى انا مش متاكده من اسامى الترنيم كويس 

البابا فى بيتنا
زرت طاحونتك 
انتى يا عدرا زهرة جميلة 
يارب تعرف تجبهملى واكون شاكرة


----------



## مارو جورج (26 سبتمبر 2009)

اة معلش سورى وعوزة كمان امدح فى البتوال بس بصوت ابرهيم عياد


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مارو جورج قال:


> بليز محتاجه ضرورى وبسرعة الترنيم دى انا مش متاكده من اسامى الترنيم كويس
> 
> البابا فى بيتنا
> زرت طاحونتك
> ...



ترنيمة البابا فى بيتنا​


----------



## Gougie (27 سبتمبر 2009)

ممكن ترنيمة "من يوم ما قبلت حبيبي يسوع"
بس بليز كاملة


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 سبتمبر 2009)

Gougie قال:


> ممكن ترنيمة "من يوم ما قبلت حبيبي يسوع"
> بس بليز كاملة


 
ترنيمة من يوم ماقابلت حبيبى يسوع​


----------



## karafentos (27 سبتمبر 2009)

لو سمحت كنت عايز ترنيمة     يارب عايز اجيلك
شكرا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 سبتمبر 2009)

karafentos قال:


> لو سمحت كنت عايز ترنيمة     يارب عايز اجيلك
> شكرا



ترنيمة يارب عايز اجيلك​


----------



## مارو جورج (27 سبتمبر 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> ترنيمة البابا فى بيتنا​



ميرسى كتير بنت العدرا على الترنيمة بس بليز هتعبك معاى لو عرفتى تجيبالى بقيت الترنيم 
زرت طحونتك -  وانتى يا عدراء زهرة جميلة - وامدح فى البتوال بصوت ابرهيم عياد


----------



## +febronia+ (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*سلام المسيح يكون معكم من فاضلكم عايزة ترنيمة (م ر ي م مريم)*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 سبتمبر 2009)

fofo.com قال:


> *سلام المسيح يكون معكم من فاضلكم عايزة ترنيمة (م ر ي م مريم)*



ترنيمة م ر ى م ​


----------



## marloforever (27 سبتمبر 2009)

ياريت لو امكن ترنيمة 
دة جمالة بارع - كورال ctv​


----------



## tomass (27 سبتمبر 2009)

لو سمحتم انا عايز شريط " ماليش غيرك " الجديد لفادية بزى 

علشان انا مش لاقى الشريط فى مكتبة الكنيسة التابع لها 

وانا متشكر جدا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم .


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 سبتمبر 2009)

tomass قال:


> لو سمحتم انا عايز شريط " ماليش غيرك " الجديد لفادية بزى
> 
> علشان انا مش لاقى الشريط فى مكتبة الكنيسة التابع لها
> 
> وانا متشكر جدا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم .



*ممنوع يا توماس وضع الشرايط الجديدة الا بعد مرور 6 شهور من تاريخ اصدارها حسب القوانين الخاصة بالمنتدى*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 سبتمبر 2009)

marloforever قال:


> ياريت لو امكن ترنيمة
> دة جمالة بارع - كورال ctv​



*ترنيمة تعالوا تعالوا ياتعابى (ده جماله بارع) من قناة CTV*​


----------



## marloforever (28 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسى ليكى تعبكم معايا دايما : )​


----------



## +febronia+ (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*سلام المسيح يكون معكم من فاضلكم عايزة ترنيمة  اقبل الايادي *
*بصود مريم بطرس فديو كليب* *ومرسي اووووووووووي*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 سبتمبر 2009)

fofo.com قال:


> *سلام المسيح يكون معكم من فاضلكم عايزة ترنيمة اقبل الايادي *





fofo.com قال:


> *بصود مريم بطرس فديو كليب* *ومرسي اووووووووووي*​


 

*كليب اقبل الايادى موجودة فى الموضوع ده*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=94117
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 سبتمبر 2009)

مارو جورج قال:


> ميرسى كتير بنت العدرا على الترنيمة بس بليز هتعبك معاى لو عرفتى تجيبالى بقيت الترنيم
> زرت طحونتك - وانتى يا عدراء زهرة جميلة - وامدح فى البتوال بصوت ابرهيم عياد


 
*ترنيمة انتى ياعدرا زهرة جميلة*
*اتمنى تكون هى اللى انتى عايزاها*

*الترنمتين التانيين انا مش لقياهم *​


----------



## alpha&omega (28 سبتمبر 2009)

سلام المسيح 
ممكن اطلب ترنيمة عيد الصليب الي تتطلع على قناة ctv اعتقد ترنيم فرقة ديفيد
 شكرا


----------



## الأخت مايا (28 سبتمبر 2009)

سلام المسيح  ممكن ترانيم للمرنم نزار فارس

بدي شي 4 ترانيم


----------



## oesi no (28 سبتمبر 2009)

خدى 8 ترانيم لنزار فارس اهم 
http://www.angelfire.com/sd2/mp3tranem/Mp3cd/nezar_fares.htm


----------



## oesi no (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*شوية كمان لنزار فارس *​


----------



## oesi no (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*ترنيمة عيد الصليب بحاول اسجلها صدقنى 
بس كل مرة الاقيها فى نصها 

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 سبتمبر 2009)

الأخت مايا قال:


> سلام المسيح ممكن ترانيم للمرنم نزار فارس
> 
> بدي شي 4 ترانيم


 
إليك تتوق
لمن تكون حياتي
أنا أيضا ً
صورة الله
حاجتي
طيبتك يا الله 
*عيناك تنظر الى*
*برضاك يا خالقى*


*لو محتاجة تانى اخت مايا قولى ويتم رفعهم*​


----------



## الأخت مايا (28 سبتمبر 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> *شوية كمان لنزار فارس *​



بس مش عم ينزلو معي هون ليش؟؟


----------



## الأخت مايا (28 سبتمبر 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> إليك تتوق
> لمن تكون حياتي
> أنا أيضا ً
> صورة الله
> ...



يا ريت لانو يلي بالون الاسود ما نزلو عندي


----------



## بج بيشو (28 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جدا لك يا بنت العذراء على الترانيم الجميله و ربنا يعوضك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 سبتمبر 2009)

الأخت مايا قال:


> يا ريت لانو يلي بالون الاسود ما نزلو عندي



اووووووووووك جارى الرفع​


----------



## بج بيشو (28 سبتمبر 2009)

سلام الميسح مع جميعكم لو سمحتم عايز ترنيمة كان فى عنقود عنب و جدو حكالى حكايه جميله و شكرا و الرب يعوضكم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 سبتمبر 2009)

الأخت مايا قال:


> سلام المسيح ممكن ترانيم للمرنم نزار فارس
> 
> بدي شي 4 ترانيم


 
*اليك تتوق*
*طيبتك يا الله*
*لمن تكون حياتى*
*انا ايضا*
*صورة الله*
*حاجتى*
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 سبتمبر 2009)

بج بيشو قال:


> سلام الميسح مع جميعكم لو سمحتم عايز ترنيمة كان فى عنقود عنب و جدو حكالى حكايه جميله و شكرا و الرب يعوضكم



موجودين فى المشاركة دى
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=485205&postcount=1​


----------



## besho55 (29 سبتمبر 2009)

انا نفسى فى شريط ميلاديات لكورال امجاد السما


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 سبتمبر 2009)

besho55 قال:


> انا نفسى فى شريط ميلاديات لكورال امجاد السما



تقريبا الشريط ده لسة جديد واعتقد مش هينزل على النت ناو
بس انا مش متأكدة بصراحة​


----------



## الأخت مايا (29 سبتمبر 2009)

عنجد شكرا كتير  الله يبارك تعبك


----------



## +febronia+ (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*سلام المسيح يكون معاكم ممكن ترنيمة جدو كيرلس شكرا*


----------



## oesi no (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*شريط شفيع عمرى اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس*​


----------



## نانسي1980 (30 سبتمبر 2009)

منفضلكم كنت محتاجة ترانيم لعيد الميلاد المجيد


----------



## نانسي1980 (30 سبتمبر 2009)

منفضلكم كنت محتاجة ترانيم لعيد الميلاد المجيد للأطفال و الكبار و ربنا يعوض تعبكم و محبتكم


----------



## + بريسكلا + (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*ترانيم الكريسماس وعيد الميلاد من منتدى الكنيسة*


----------



## نانسي1980 (30 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر علي الرد السريع انا نفسي اعرف انزل علي الموقع مواضيع او ترانيم و مرسي علي الرد السريع


----------



## oesi no (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*طريقة رفع الترانيم على موقع ال 4shared
*​


----------



## sylvy (1 أكتوبر 2009)

كنت عايزة الترانيم اللى بتيجى على قناة اغابى عن قداسة البابا شنودة وشكرا


----------



## الأخت مايا (2 أكتوبر 2009)

سلام المسيح هل من الممكت ترنيمة سهران كل الليل مع النوت الموسيقى بتاعها


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخت مايا قال:


> سلام المسيح هل من الممكت ترنيمة سهران كل الليل مع النوت الموسيقى بتاعها


 
*سامحينى اخت مايا انا مش لاقية الموسيقى بتاعتها*
*لكن الترنيمة نفسها اهى*​ 
*ترنيمة سهران كل الليل*​ 
*وهحاول اجيبلك الموسيقى*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 أكتوبر 2009)

sylvy قال:


> كنت عايزة الترانيم اللى بتيجى على قناة اغابى عن قداسة البابا شنودة وشكرا



*سيلفى بليز حاولى تشوفى اسامى الترانيم وبأذن ربنا نحاول نجيبهالك​​*


----------



## sylvy (4 أكتوبر 2009)

كنت عايزة ترانيم عن البابا شنودة زى شمعة القرن العشرين وابويا حبيبى البابا شنودة وفيه ترنيمة لفريق مارمرقس بالاسكندرية بس مش عارفة اسمها ايه برضه عن البابا شنودة بتيجى على قناة اغابى وشكرا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 أكتوبر 2009)

sylvy قال:


> كنت عايزة ترانيم عن البابا شنودة زى شمعة القرن العشرين وابويا حبيبى البابا شنودة وفيه ترنيمة لفريق مارمرقس بالاسكندرية بس مش عارفة اسمها ايه برضه عن البابا شنودة بتيجى على قناة اغابى وشكرا


 
*ترنيمة شمعة القرن العشرين*

*وهتلاقى ترنيمة ابويا حبيبى البابا شنودة فى الموضوع ده*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52244

*وفى كام ترنيمة تانى للبابا شنودة موجودة فيه *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 أكتوبر 2009)

alpha&#969 قال:


> سلام المسيح
> ممكن اطلب ترنيمة عيد الصليب الي تتطلع على قناة ctv اعتقد ترنيم فرقة ديفيد
> شكرا



*مديح عيد الصليب​*


----------



## نانسي1980 (4 أكتوبر 2009)

كنت محتاجة شريط هو قديم شوية شريط اسمة سفينتي الغالية عاجل جداَ


----------



## البير فواد هرمن (4 أكتوبر 2009)

اطلب    ترانيم ارجوك بلاش  لا ميشيل طلعت​


----------



## beromeroo (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*صباح الخير عليكم لو سمحتوا انا محتاج شريط اسمة صوت كرباج لفريق سانتا ماريا ياريت اللى عندة الشريط يبعتة على ايميلى *
*وبشكركم خالص وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم*​


----------



## beromeroo (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*معلش يا جماعة ايميلى تانى *

*للى عنده  شريط صوت كرباج لفريق سانتا ماريا *
*بليييييييييييييييييييييييز*​


----------



## oesi no (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*ممنوع وضع ايميلات 
شريط صوت كرباج 
*​


----------



## bashoka (7 أكتوبر 2009)

معلش يا جماعة رجاء محبة انا هطلب كام ترنيمة كدة عايزة ترنيمة احبك معنى كل وجود بس لحد حلو 
وترنيمة مش ممكن يرتاح قلبك بس اللى بتيجى على سى تى فى 
 بس رجاء محبة mp3 وعايزة ترنيمة يا كنيسة باقية وترنيمة لما البحر يقوم معلش هتقل عليكم بس ااستحملونى


----------



## oesi no (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*احبك معنى كل الوجود-بهير ادوار*


*يا كنيسة باقية.mp3*


*ترنيمة " لما البحر يقوم" - شريط "لاسمك ارنم" - فريق ترينتى

http://www.4shared.com/dir/2855761/b...0/sharing.html
* *مش ممكن يرتاح قلبك.*


----------



## bashoka (7 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جدا بس وهو مافيش غير مش ممكن يرتاح قلبك هى اللى شغالةباقى الينكات مش شا غلين ممكن بس لو هتقل بلاش انا عايزة ترنيمة احبك معنى كل وجود بصوت ماهر فايز وترنيمة اسمها لحد امتى يا خطية لففيان


----------



## الامير2000 (7 أكتوبر 2009)

سلام ونعمة 0000اريد ترنيمة للاطفال سمعتها فى ctv اسمها كان طفل صغير 000000وشكرا


----------



## beromeroo (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا خالص على الشريط وجارى التحميل وانا اسف انى حطيت ايميلى بس انا كنت محتاج الشريط دا جدا *
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك كل خير وسلام*
*                                                                                                         صلوا لاجلى *​


----------



## beromeroo (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*اخوتى واحبائى تم تحميل شريط صوت كرباج الذى كنت احتاجة وابحث عنة بشدة وانا مش عارف اشكركم ازاى صلوا علشانى انى الاقى وقت لانى عندى ترانيم كتير والحان وقداسات نفسى اشاركها معاكم تقديرا لمحبتكم وخدمتكم من اجل حبيبنا ومخلصنا*
*  يســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوع*
*ولو سمحت انا محتاج اعرف خطوات وقوانين  مشاركتها *
*صلوا عنى*
​


----------



## beromeroo (8 أكتوبر 2009)

معلش يا جماعة هتقل عليكم محتاج ترنيمة اسمها لما رايت يسوعى مصلوب على الصليب


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 أكتوبر 2009)

bashoka قال:


> شكرا جدا بس وهو مافيش غير مش ممكن يرتاح قلبك هى اللى شغالةباقى الينكات مش شا غلين ممكن بس لو هتقل بلاش انا عايزة ترنيمة احبك معنى كل وجود بصوت ماهر فايز وترنيمة اسمها لحد امتى يا خطية لففيان



*ترنيمة لحد امتى يا خطية​*

*أحبك معنى كل الوجود*
​*​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 أكتوبر 2009)

الامير2000 قال:


> سلام ونعمة 0000اريد ترنيمة للاطفال سمعتها فى ctv اسمها كان طفل صغير 000000وشكرا



*موجودة فى الموضوع ده
*

ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009 			‏​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 أكتوبر 2009)

beromeroo قال:


> *اخوتى واحبائى تم تحميل شريط صوت كرباج الذى كنت احتاجة وابحث عنة بشدة وانا مش عارف اشكركم ازاى صلوا علشانى انى الاقى وقت لانى عندى ترانيم كتير والحان وقداسات نفسى اشاركها معاكم تقديرا لمحبتكم وخدمتكم من اجل حبيبنا ومخلصنا*
> *  يســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوع*
> *ولو سمحت انا محتاج اعرف خطوات وقوانين  مشاركتها *
> *صلوا عنى*
> ​



قوانين المشاركة فى قسم الترانيم ( قانون جديد بالداخل  تم تطبيقه )

+((شرح كيفية رفع الملفات على موقع4shared بالصور))+​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 أكتوبر 2009)

نانسي1980 قال:


> كنت محتاجة شريط هو قديم شوية شريط اسمة سفينتي الغالية عاجل جداَ



*شريط سفينتى الغالية​*


----------



## bashoka (8 أكتوبر 2009)

عايزة جميع شرايط بيتر ليف ماعدا شريط يارب ارحم لانة عندى ممكن ولا هتقل


----------



## bashoka (8 أكتوبر 2009)

وكمان بعد ازنكم ترنيمة اسمها زى ما نور كل مكان نورك نور قلبى كمان دية للعدرا انا عايزة الترنيمة دية اهم من الطلب الاول وانا اسفة اذا كنت بتقل عليكم اخطيت سامحونى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 أكتوبر 2009)

bashoka قال:


> عايزة جميع شرايط بيتر ليف ماعدا شريط يارب ارحم لانة عندى ممكن ولا هتقل



شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009 			‏​


----------



## beromeroo (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا ليكى يا بنت العدرا على اهتمامك ومحبتك فى المسيح وانا قريت قوانين وخطوات رفع الملفات وباذن المسيح هحاول اتابع مع المنتدى وانا جاهز انشاءالله لاى طلبات للترانيم او اى حاجة تانى  سواء كانت سوفت وير  للكمبيوتر والموبايل كليبات وثيمات مسيحية متحركة لجميع انواع الموبيلات او اى معلومات عن الكمبيوتر *
*+ كورسات +*
*+شرح برامج+*
*+صور+*
*                                                                       رجاء محبة *
*                                                                       صلوا لاجلى*​


----------



## beromeroo (8 أكتوبر 2009)

بلييييييييييييز  ممكن سؤال ؟
انا عندى اسطوانات عظات البابا فى 39 سنة
وعندى القطمارس الاصدار الثالث
ودى حاجات مفيدة وكلها بركة  ..............كنت عاوز اعرف هل يحق ليا انى انزلهم علشان الكل يستفيد ولا دا هيكون غلط
                                         سامحونى ان اسأت بغير قصد


----------



## bashoka (8 أكتوبر 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009 			‏​



ميرسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى كتيررررررررررررر


----------



## الأخت مايا (9 أكتوبر 2009)

سلام المسيح ممكن ترنيمة بدها تضل جراسنا تدق للاب فادي تابت

شكرا


----------



## bashoka (9 أكتوبر 2009)

يا جماعة عايزة ترنيمة اسمها زى مانور كل مكان نورك نور قلبى كمان  فى شريط( لكى يا امى )      تقريبا مش متاكدة


----------



## alpha&omega (9 أكتوبر 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *مديح عيد الصليب​*



شكرا بنت العذرا


----------



## beromeroo (9 أكتوبر 2009)

بلييييييييييييز ممكن سؤال ؟
انا عندى اسطوانات عظات البابا فى 39 سنة
وعندى القطمارس الاصدار الثالث
ودى حاجات مفيدة وكلها بركة ..............كنت عاوز اعرف هل يحق ليا انى انزلهم علشان الكل يستفيد ولا دا هيكون غلط
سامحونى ان اسأت بغير قصد  بس ياريت حد يرد عليا


----------



## beromeroo (10 أكتوبر 2009)

لو سمحت عاوز ترنيمة مين اللى يقدر يبعد عنك اللى فى فيلم   القديسة مارين  الراهب​


----------



## البير فواد هرمن (11 أكتوبر 2009)

ميرسي


----------



## البير فواد هرمن (11 أكتوبر 2009)

اريد ترنيمة مش راجع


----------



## M . F (11 أكتوبر 2009)

لى رجاء أنا محتاج موسيقى بالجيتار أنا دخلت على الموسيقى الموجودة فى اللينك مارضيتش تفتح شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 أكتوبر 2009)

البير فواد هرمن قال:


> اريد ترنيمة مش راجع



ترنيمة مش راجع ليكى تانى ​


----------



## البير فواد هرمن (11 أكتوبر 2009)

اريد ترنيمة في الدير جو الاقلاية
بتصلي بالمزمير


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 أكتوبر 2009)

البير فواد هرمن قال:


> اريد ترنيمة في الدير جو الاقلاية
> بتصلي بالمزمير



فى الدير جوة القلاية ​


----------



## marloforever (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*لو امكن ياريت ترنيمة "من الاعماق ياربى" و "انا حاميك" لكورال ctv  *


----------



## mina_patesya (12 أكتوبر 2009)

يا جماعة انا عايز ترنيمة اذا تكلمت عنك يا مركبة شاروبيمية دى ترنيمة للعدرا
ارجوكم بسرعة لانى محتاجها جداااااااااااااااااااااااا
وانا شاكر لتعب محبتكم كلكم عموما ولتعب محبة اللى هيلاقيهالى خصوصا


----------



## +febronia+ (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*Hi من فضلكم انا عيزة اي ترانيم لمرنمة*
*مريم بطرس وهيدي منتصر جديدة *
*مرسي اووووووووووووووووي*​​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 أكتوبر 2009)

fofo.com قال:


> *Hi من فضلكم انا عيزة اي ترانيم لمرنمة*
> *مريم بطرس وهيدي منتصر جديدة *
> *مرسي اووووووووووووووووي*​



 شريط هايدى منتصر الجديد ممنوع ينزل على المنتدى غير بعد 6 شهور
و دى شرايط هايدى اللى موجودة حاليا 
​*البوم  خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

*شريط  ساكت ليه - هايدى منتصر*

*شريط عارفنى لهايدي منتصر*

ومريم بطرس

_*شريط سأدنو منك مريم بطرس *_
​*شريط  :أخطأت اليك" - مريم بطرس*

*شريط  مريم بطرس - اقبل الأيادى *​


----------



## صموئيل جرجس (13 أكتوبر 2009)

كل الطلبات اتحققت ما عدا طلبي فين ترنيمه بكتبلك جواب يا ابا لحبيبي البابا كيرلس


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 أكتوبر 2009)

صموئيل جرجس قال:


> كل الطلبات اتحققت ما عدا طلبي فين ترنيمه بكتبلك جواب يا ابا لحبيبي البابا كيرلس



*مع ان دى اول مشاركة ليك 
بس عموما
موجودة فى الشريط ده *

*حصريا  شريط ترانيم شفيع عمري للبابا كيرلس *​


----------



## gmagdy (15 أكتوبر 2009)

أرجو كم من فضلكم عايز ترنيمة إسمها إسمح يا إلهى 

بدايتها  بتقول : 

إسمح يا إلهى أن تسمع صراخى 
لست متباهى لست متراخى 
بل ليت مستحقاً أن تسمعنى حقاً 
و انا الخاطى و أنت من زال عنى إتساخى 


و شكراً مقدما ً


----------



## mina_patesya (15 أكتوبر 2009)

يا جماعة انا طلبت ترنيمة(اذا تكلمت عنك يا مركبة شاروبيمية)
هى الترنيمة بتقول
اذا تكلمت عنك يا مركبة شاروبيمية لسانى لايتعب ابدا فى تطويبكى
رجاء محبة انا محتاج الترنيمة دى جداااااااا


----------



## راشي (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*سلام ونعمة انا عرفت موضوع ان لازم نستني 6 شهور بس انا معاي الشريط الكاست بتاع عمري ليك ولاسف انا عندي الكاست في العربية وهنا الكمبيوتر بس ممكن ولو حتي الترنيمة بتاعت شجرة التينة لانها بجد حلوة قوى

وميرسي خالص علي الخدمة الروعة دى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## +febronia+ (16 أكتوبر 2009)

من فضلكم انا ليا طالبين غلسين 
ترنيمة 1بكلامو الحلو وصوتو الهادي
2ملكك نفسي يومي شكرا علي تعب محبتكم


----------



## marloforever (16 أكتوبر 2009)

marloforever قال:


> *لو امكن ياريت ترنيمة "من الاعماق ياربى" و "انا حاميك" لكورال ctv  *



ياريت بليز متنسونيش
:smi411:


----------



## مريون (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*ياريت من فضلكم ممكن ترنيمة يا من بحضورة نفسي تطيب لكورال ctv
ضروري بليييز*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 أكتوبر 2009)

مريون قال:


> *ياريت من فضلكم ممكن ترنيمة يا من بحضورة نفسي تطيب لكورال ctv
> ضروري بليييز*



ترنيمة يا من بحضوره ctv
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 أكتوبر 2009)

راشي قال:


> *سلام ونعمة انا عرفت موضوع ان لازم نستني 6 شهور بس انا معاي الشريط الكاست بتاع عمري ليك ولاسف انا عندي الكاست في العربية وهنا الكمبيوتر بس ممكن ولو حتي الترنيمة بتاعت شجرة التينة لانها بجد حلوة قوى
> 
> وميرسي خالص علي الخدمة الروعة دى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​



شجرة تين 
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 أكتوبر 2009)

fofo.com قال:


> من فضلكم انا ليا طالبين غلسين
> ترنيمة 1بكلامو الحلو وصوتو الهادي
> 2ملكك نفسي يومي شكرا علي تعب محبتكم



ترنيمة ملكك نفسى
ترنيمة بكلامه الحلو
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 أكتوبر 2009)

marloforever قال:


> *لو امكن ياريت ترنيمة "من الاعماق ياربى" و "انا حاميك" لكورال ctv  *


مارلو انت تقصد انا حارسك ؟
لو دى اللى قصدك عليها هتلاقيها موجودة فى الموضوع ده 

ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009 			‏​


----------



## Eng-Marco (17 أكتوبر 2009)

في ترنيمة اسمها
علمني أتعلم وأكون
اتقالت في المهرجان ع قناة سي تي في
اتمني حد يلاقيها
هي بنت طالباها مني بس للاسف مش متاكده من اسمها
فاتمني تساعدوني


----------



## marloforever (18 أكتوبر 2009)

ميرسى ليكى بنت العذراء لقيت انا حارساك بس للاسف ملقتش من الاعماق ياربى 
لو فية نفس الترنيمة بس لابراهيم عياد


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 أكتوبر 2009)

marloforever قال:


> ميرسى ليكى بنت العذراء لقيت انا حارساك بس للاسف ملقتش من الاعماق ياربى
> لو فية نفس الترنيمة بس لابراهيم عياد



من الاعماق ياربى ابراهيم عياد
​


----------



## مريون (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*مرسييييييييييييييي ليكي كتييييييير بنت العدرا* 
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## marloforever (18 أكتوبر 2009)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> من الاعماق ياربى ابراهيم عياد
> ​



ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتيك
:Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## راشي (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*ميرسي كتيييييييييييييييير لتعبك ومحبتك بجد بجد كنت محتاجها

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويبارك حياتك يا بنوتة اعدراء ياقمراية​*


----------



## tomass (18 أكتوبر 2009)

ياريت لو سمحتم انا عايز شريط ترانيم فاديا بذى الاخير الى اسمه ماليش غيرك 

بس يكون كامل علشان انا عندى 3 مقاطع منه بس 

وشكرا ليكم وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم ويبارك حياتكم .


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 أكتوبر 2009)

tomass قال:


> ياريت لو سمحتم انا عايز شريط ترانيم فاديا بذى الاخير الى اسمه ماليش غيرك
> 
> بس يكون كامل علشان انا عندى 3 مقاطع منه بس
> 
> وشكرا ليكم وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم ويبارك حياتكم .





توماس انا قولتلك قبل كده ان الشريط ممنوع ينزل على المنتدى غير بعد 6 شهور دى قوانين القسم هنا هتلاقيه القانون هنا


:download::download::download:


قوانين المشاركة فى قسم الترانيم ( قانون جديد بالداخل  تم تطبيقه )
​


----------



## Eng-Marco (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*في ترنيمة اسمها
علمني أتعلم وأكون
اتقالت في المهرجان ع قناة سي تي في
اتمني حد يلاقيها
هي بنت طالباها مني بس للاسف *​


----------



## Eng-Marco (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*في ترنيمة اسمها
علمني أتعلم وأكون
اتقالت في المهرجان ع قناة سي تي في
اتمني حد يلاقيها
هي بنت طالباها مني بس للاسف انا مش لقيتها بالاسم ده*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 أكتوبر 2009)

Eng-Marco قال:


> *في ترنيمة اسمها
> علمني أتعلم وأكون
> اتقالت في المهرجان ع قناة سي تي في
> اتمني حد يلاقيها
> هي بنت طالباها مني بس للاسف *​


انت متأكد من الاسم يا ماركو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:t9:
​


----------



## bocy cat mana (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*لو سمحت من فضلك محتاجه شريط لمسه حياه*


----------



## Eng-Marco (19 أكتوبر 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> انت متأكد من الاسم يا ماركو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:t9:
> ​



هاي بنت العدرا
ما انا زي ما بقولك كده
هي بنت طلبتها مني بالاسم ده
انامش لقيتها بالاسم ده خاااااااااالص
هي تقريبا ليها اسم تاني
انا قولت اسئلكم هنا يمكن يكون حد هما عنده ترانيم المهرجان كلها
ويقدر يكون سمع ترنيمة فيها كلمة = علمني اتعلم واكون
عموما ميرسي لردك


----------



## ميرنا (19 أكتوبر 2009)

bocy cat mana قال:


> *لو سمحت من فضلك محتاجه شريط لمسه حياه*


 

لمسة حياة ​


----------



## نانسي1980 (19 أكتوبر 2009)

عاجل جدا شريط ل فريق افا كيرلس (4) اسمة حلوة يا رب حياتي معاك
و كمان شريط رامبو في المدرسة و شكراَ لتعب محبتكم


----------



## نانسي1980 (19 أكتوبر 2009)

انا لا استطيع ارسال اي ملف او مواضيع او ترانيم يا ريت لو هتعبكم معايا حد يقولي ازاي و شكرا


----------



## oesi no (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*ر امبو فى المدرسة *​


----------



## oesi no (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*رفع الملفات على موقع 4shared 

اضافة المواضيع 

اضافة المواضيع فيديو 
*​


----------



## نانسي1980 (19 أكتوبر 2009)

انا لا استطيع ارسال اي ملف او مواضيع او ترانيم يا ريت لو هتعبكم معايا حد يقولي ازاي و شكرا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 أكتوبر 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> *رفع الملفات على موقع 4shared
> 
> اضافة المواضيع
> 
> ...





نانسي1980 قال:


> انا لا استطيع ارسال اي ملف او مواضيع او ترانيم يا ريت لو هتعبكم معايا حد يقولي ازاي و شكرا



نانسى مشرف القسم رد عليكى فى المشاركة اللى فاتت وانا عملتلك منها اقتباس اضغطى على كل واحد منهم هتلاقى شرح
​


----------



## نانسي1980 (19 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا علي الرد السريع**


----------



## nermeen7 (19 أكتوبر 2009)

يا جماعة لو سمحتم انا عايزا تلانيمة لو تركونى كل الناس الترنيمة دى من شريط متمسك بيك 
انا كل ما بلاقى لينك اجى افتحه الاقيه مش شغال و نفس الكلام الشريط نفسه لو سمحتم انا محتاجة اوى الترنيمة دى ربنا يعوض تعبكم معايا ميرسى


----------



## oesi no (19 أكتوبر 2009)

* لو تركونى كل الناس *

*شريط متمسك بيك *​


----------



## nermeen7 (20 أكتوبر 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> * لو تركونى كل الناس *
> 
> *شريط متمسك بيك *​


بجد ربنا يعوضك انا مش عارفة اشكرك ازاى بجد ميرسى اوى اوى اوى


----------



## toty sefo (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*انا نفسى اسمع الشريط الجديد لفريق قلب داود لانه فعلا فريق خطير وترانيمه بجد حلوة قوى*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*عايزة شريط باختارك فريق الرسالة​*


----------



## cobcob (20 أكتوبر 2009)

toty sefo قال:


> *انا نفسى اسمع الشريط الجديد لفريق قلب داود لانه فعلا فريق خطير وترانيمه بجد حلوة قوى*​



*
ما هو اسم الشريط المطلوب ؟؟؟
وهل هو للاطفال او للكبار ؟؟​*


----------



## جمانا جوابره (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*ياجماعة الترانيم عم بحاول الاستماع اللى الترانيم ما عم بحصل يمكن يكون هناك مشكله أرجو الحل *

*ربنا يباركم *


----------



## christi (21 أكتوبر 2009)

من فضلكم عايزة كليب انا الذي لفريق الحصاد بليززززززز


----------



## +febronia+ (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*ياريت ترنيمة هرمي كل تكالي عليك وعلي كلامك هرمي الشبكة*
*مرسي اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 أكتوبر 2009)

fofo.com قال:


> *ياريت ترنيمة هرمي كل تكالي عليك وعلي كلامك هرمي الشبكة*
> *مرسي اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي*​


هرمى كل اتكالى عليك

*من موضوع ترانيم ctv لمشرف القسم oesi_no*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 أكتوبر 2009)

christi قال:


> من فضلكم عايزة كليب انا الذي لفريق الحصاد بليززززززز



كليب ترنيمة انا الذى
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 أكتوبر 2009)

toty sefo قال:


> *انا نفسى اسمع الشريط الجديد لفريق قلب داود لانه فعلا فريق خطير وترانيمه بجد حلوة قوى*​



توتى تقريبا انتى تقصدى شريط لامس قلبى
لو هو اللى قصدك عليه موجود فى اللينك ده

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66922​


----------



## +febronia+ (21 أكتوبر 2009)

** ( شكرا ) * *​


----------



## foba h (21 أكتوبر 2009)

مساء الخير انا كنت عايزة ترنيمة اسمها "انا بحبك يا رب" و ترنيمة تانية اسمها "في الصليب في الجلجثة"
مرسيييييييييي كتير ........ الرب يبارككم


----------



## ramzy1913 (21 أكتوبر 2009)

سلام ونعمة :/  ياريت الاقى ترانيم للشماس بولس ملاك (شرائط كاملة)


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 أكتوبر 2009)

ramzy1913 قال:


> سلام ونعمة :/  ياريت الاقى ترانيم للشماس بولس ملاك (شرائط كاملة)



شرايط بولس ملاك


----------



## magdy_sfwt (21 أكتوبر 2009)

:smi420::94:


----------



## magdy_sfwt (21 أكتوبر 2009)

لو سمحت انا كنت عايز شرايط لكورال داود المرنم(مطرانيه البلينا)*:smi420:*


----------



## magdy_sfwt (21 أكتوبر 2009)

لو سمحت انا عايز شرايط لكورال داود المرنم*:smi420:*


----------



## sylvy (22 أكتوبر 2009)

كنت عايزة الترانيم اللى بتيجى على قناة اغابى لفريق فتيات الانبا رويس وشكرا


----------



## مريون (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*ياريت من فضلكم ممكن ترنيمة ثقلت حمولي لكورال ctv
بليزززززززززز*


----------



## oesi no (22 أكتوبر 2009)

magdy_sfwt قال:


> لو سمحت انا كنت عايز شرايط لكورال داود المرنم(مطرانيه البلينا)*:smi420:*





magdy_sfwt قال:


> لو سمحت انا عايز شرايط لكورال داود المرنم*:smi420:*


*شريط قصائد البابا لكورال داود المرنم بالبلينا 
*​


----------



## oesi no (22 أكتوبر 2009)

sylvy قال:


> كنت عايزة الترانيم اللى بتيجى على قناة اغابى لفريق فتيات الانبا رويس وشكرا



*ياريت تحديد اسامى الترانيم المطلوبة *




مريون قال:


> *ياريت من فضلكم ممكن ترنيمة ثقلت حمولي لكورال ctv
> بليزززززززززز*


*ثقلت حمولى 
نقلا عن منتدى ارثوذكس 
*​


----------



## magdy_sfwt (22 أكتوبر 2009)

انا عندى شريط قصائد البابا بس انا كنت عايز شريط احبك يا رب


----------



## oesi no (22 أكتوبر 2009)

ملقتش غير ترنيمة احبك يارب 
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1630684*


----------



## sylvy (22 أكتوبر 2009)

كنت عايزة ترنيمه أي اختيار يا إلهي أبتغيه وشكرا بس انا مش عارفة مين اللى بيرنم الترنيمة دى


----------



## sylvy (22 أكتوبر 2009)

كنت عايزة ترنيمة أي اختيار يا إلهي أبتغيه بس مش عارفه مين اللى بيرنمها وشكرا


----------



## oesi no (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*ا ى اختيار *​


----------



## cobcob (23 أكتوبر 2009)

sylvy قال:


> كنت عايزة الترانيم اللى بتيجى على قناة اغابى لفريق فتيات الانبا رويس وشكرا



*دى شرايطهم الموجودة على منتدانا *

*

شريط - اهتفى للرب يا كل الارض - فتيات الأنبا رويس

 شريط "قوتى وتسبحتى" - فتيات الأنبا رويس ​*
*لو فى ترنيمة معينة مطلوبة ياريت تقوليلنا اسمها
لأن عندى حاجات ليهم لسه مرفعتهاش للمنتدى​*


----------



## marloforever (23 أكتوبر 2009)

ممكن ترنيمة يارب لية - نرمين وهبى


----------



## sylvy (23 أكتوبر 2009)

انا نفسى فى الترانيم اللى بتيجى على قناة اغابى لكورال فتيات الانبا رويس بس انا مش عارفة اسامى الترانيم


----------



## oesi no (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*انا وجدت الترانيم بتاعت قناة اغابى فيديو للمشاهدة فقط وعلى الفيس بوك
يعنى لازم يكون عندك حساب عليه
لو عاوزة لينك الفيديوهات ممكن اجيبهالك

*​


----------



## magdy_sfwt (23 أكتوبر 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> ملقتش غير ترنيمة احبك يارب
> *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1630684*



مع انى انا نزلت الترنيمه دى من المنتدى
لكن شكرا على مجهودكم الرائع:36_3_16::big29:


----------



## كوك (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*ميرسى جدا على الترنيمة يا*
* oesi_no *
*تسلم ايدك*
*يسوع يباركك*​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (23 أكتوبر 2009)

اريد ترانيم فيلم القديسة يوستينا والقديس كبريانوس و تراتيل فيلم بهنام و سارة. شكرا لتعبكم


----------



## sylvy (24 أكتوبر 2009)

كنت عايزة ترنيمة لحيظة تركتك لكورال فتيات الانبا رويس اللى بتيجى على قناة اغابى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 أكتوبر 2009)

sylvy قال:


> كنت عايزة ترنيمة لحيظة تركتك لكورال فتيات الانبا رويس اللى بتيجى على قناة اغابى


ترنيمة لحيظة تركتك mp3
​


----------



## مريون (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*السايت ترنيمة ثقلت حمولي مش بيشتغل ياريت لو في سايت تاني ضروري
و من فضلكم (موسيقي بس)من:smi420: قصيدة البابا شنودة احبك يارب *
:smi420:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 أكتوبر 2009)

مريون قال:


> *السايت ترنيمة ثقلت حمولي مش بيشتغل ياريت لو في سايت تاني ضروري
> و من فضلكم (موسيقي بس)من:smi420: قصيدة البابا شنودة احبك يارب *
> :smi420:



*ترنيمة ثقلت حمولى لكورال ctv*​


----------



## مريون (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا جدا بنت العدرا علي الترنيمة 
و ياريت لو ممكن موسيقي قصيدة احبك يارب
و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## arepseema (25 أكتوبر 2009)

سلأم ونعمه ربنا يسوع المسيح تكون معكم....الحقيقه انا نفسى ان اجد هذا الشريط وهو من اصدار كنيسة الشهيدة العظيمه برباره من حوالى اكثر من 20 او 23 سنة فاتت.و هو كان بيحتوى على حكايات من الكتاب المقدس زى (ترنيمة كان فية عيله حلوه) وترانيم حلوه جدا زى ترنيمه عن قصة نعمان السريانى .انا عارفه اننى بطلب طلب صعب ولكن ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم..............اربسيما


----------



## abukero (25 أكتوبر 2009)

أرجو شريط دق الباب للمرنم عادل ماهر ، و لكم كل النعمة و البركة


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 أكتوبر 2009)

abukero قال:


> أرجو شريط دق الباب للمرنم عادل ماهر ، و لكم كل النعمة و البركة


 
السنين بتمر تجرى

الهى حبيبى

سامحنى يا سيدى

فى حزن شديد

كل الماضى بيشهد ليك

كنت اعمى

مش ممكن يرتاح قلبك

مين غيرك بيحن عليا

يسوع انت​


----------



## oesi no (25 أكتوبر 2009)

arepseema قال:


> سلأم ونعمه ربنا يسوع المسيح تكون معكم....الحقيقه انا نفسى ان اجد هذا الشريط وهو من اصدار كنيسة الشهيدة العظيمه برباره من حوالى اكثر من 20 او 23 سنة فاتت.و هو كان بيحتوى على حكايات من الكتاب المقدس زى (ترنيمة كان فية عيله حلوه) وترانيم حلوه جدا زى ترنيمه عن قصة نعمان السريانى .انا عارفه اننى بطلب طلب صعب ولكن ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم..............اربسيما


*ياريت اسم الشريط علشان نحاول نلاقيه 
*​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (25 أكتوبر 2009)

من فضلكم عايزه تراتيل فيلم بهنام وساه وفيلم يوستينا وكبريانوس و شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## arepseema (26 أكتوبر 2009)

[انا متشكرة جدا لردكم السريع ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم,بس للاسف انا لا هعرف اسم الشريط بالتحديد لانى سمعته من نسخه من الشريط الاصلى بس اللى انا متأكده منه ان هذا الشريط من اصدار كنيسة الشهيده برباره بالشرابيه.وفيه ترانيم عن موسى وحمامة نوح,حكاية سفر طوبيا والذى,حكايه نعمان السريانى والعامل لمشترك فى كل هذة الترانيم ان الذى يرويها هو الحيوان المذكور فى هذة الحكايه.فمثلا حكاية الانبا بولا الذى يحكيها هو الغراب وهكذا فى كل الترانيم.انا عارفه انه طلب صعب بس الحقيقه انه فعلا شريط حلو جدا للاطفال انا كنت اول مره اسمع واعرف منه حكاية طوبيا وانا صغيره و انى نفسى بنتى تسمعه وتسمتع به وتعرف من خلاله حكايات عن طريق الترانيم.مره تانيه ربنا يعوض تعب محتكم واذكرونى فى صلاتكم...........اربسيما


----------



## moheb hani (27 أكتوبر 2009)

انا ليا طلب وياريت تساعدونى
انا عايز موسيى ترنيمه انا امه
وموسيقى ترنيمه ضنايا ضرورى اوى 
وياريت فى اسرع وقت
ومتشكر لخدمتكم 
الرب يبارك في حياتكم ويقويكم ويحافظ على اولاده


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 أكتوبر 2009)

moheb hani قال:


> انا ليا طلب وياريت تساعدونى
> انا عايز موسيى ترنيمه انا امه
> وموسيقى ترنيمه ضنايا ضرورى اوى
> وياريت فى اسرع وقت
> ...


 
الموضوع ده فى موسيقى ترنيمة انا امه ​ 
مكتبة موسيقى ترانيم رووووووووووووعه​ 
وموسيقى ترنيمة ضنايا موجودة فى الموضوع ده
هو مترتب ترتيب ابجدى هتلاقيها فى حرف ال ض​ 
*موسوعة موسيقى الترانيم *​


----------



## moheb hani (27 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا اوى يابنت العدرا
وفعلا انتى تستحقى اللقب ده
بس معلش هتقل عليكى وعليكم موسيقى ايوه انا امه اللى موجوده دى مش مظبوطه خالص
انا عايز الموسيقى لحد هيرنم عليها فى خدمه
معلش هتعبكم معايا بس انا واثق فيكم وواثق انكم هتساعدونى
وربنا يبارك فيكى يابنت العدرا ويقويكم فى خدمتكم جميعا


----------



## tonyplk (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*اريد هذه الترنيمة ضروري 
وهذه هي كلماتها

القرار

(فيض فينا الان و املا المكان
فيض فينا الان ياروح الله) *4

1-روح الله انسكب علي) *4

2-  بنور و نار تأتي الي) *4*


----------



## makla (28 أكتوبر 2009)

انا محتاج ترنيمه جلدوني جلد شديد ضروري جدا جدا لو سمحتم


----------



## makla (28 أكتوبر 2009)

فين الترنيمه


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (28 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لمحبتكم بس انا مجاليش الرد على ترانيم فيلم يوستينا وفيلم بهنام وساره اللي انا عايزاها ياترى لقتوها ولالا واسفه على الحاحي لاني بادور عليها علشان احطها على الموبايل واسمعها كتير لانها عجباني


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 أكتوبر 2009)

nermeen magdy قال:


> شكرا لمحبتكم بس انا مجاليش الرد على ترانيم فيلم يوستينا وفيلم بهنام وساره اللي انا عايزاها ياترى لقتوها ولالا واسفه على الحاحي لاني بادور عليها علشان احطها على الموبايل واسمعها كتير لانها عجباني



معلش يا نرمين على التأخير فى الرد بس انا حتى الفيلم مش عندى كنت جبتهم منه 
بس هحاول اجيبهم بأذن ربنا
​


----------



## Tota Christ (29 أكتوبر 2009)

بليز ممكن كلمات ترنيمه لما بيقسى القلب من فيلم ارض الكرم ضرورى


----------



## yolanda (29 أكتوبر 2009)

اريد سماع شريط الخروف نونو علشان بنتي نفسها تسمعه


----------



## tonyplk (29 أكتوبر 2009)

فين الترنيمة

اريد هذه الترنيمة ضروري 
وهذه هي كلماتها

القرار

(فيض فينا الان و املا المكان
فيض فينا الان ياروح الله) *4

1-روح الله انسكب علي) *4

2- بنور و نار تأتي الي) *4


----------



## tonyplk (29 أكتوبر 2009)

وجد الترنيمة في موقع اخر

ترنيمة روح الله انسكب علينا 



http://www.multiupload.com/5SVMIAY3A8


----------



## oesi no (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*شريط الخروف نونو 


*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 أكتوبر 2009)

Tota Christ قال:


> بليز ممكن كلمات ترنيمه لما بيقسى القلب من فيلم ارض الكرم ضرورى



بصى يا حبيبتى هى الترنيمة موجودة فى الموضوع ده وبأذن ربنا هجيبلك كلماتها قريب

حصريا 10 ترانيم من اجمل الترانيم بجودة cdQ 128 kbps Or 360 kbps ... اكثر من سيرفر​


----------



## Tota Christ (29 أكتوبر 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> بصى يا حبيبتى هى الترنيمة موجودة فى الموضوع ده وبأذن ربنا هجيبلك كلماتها قريب
> 
> حصريا 10 ترانيم من اجمل الترانيم بجودة cdq 128 kbps or 360 kbps ... اكثر من سيرفر​



*مرسى جدا ياقمر على ردك عليا*​​


----------



## magdy_sfwt (29 أكتوبر 2009)

من فضلكم انا عاوز شريط (اعمق الحب) كورال داود المرنم بالبلينا


----------



## magdy_photo (30 أكتوبر 2009)

albom hidi montaser


----------



## mariam33 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

سلام ونعمة لااجمل منتدى  انا كنت عايزة اجمل ترانيم لهايدى منتصر بس يكون السيرفر شغال (الرب يجعلكم دائما فى القمة)


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 أكتوبر 2009)

magdy_sfwt قال:


> من فضلكم انا عاوز شريط (اعمق الحب) كورال داود المرنم بالبلينا


الشريط ده لسة جديد يا مجدى ممنوع ينزل على المنتدى غير بعد 6 شهور من تاريخ صدوره 
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 أكتوبر 2009)

magdy_photo قال:


> albom hidi montaser





mariam33 قال:


> سلام ونعمة لااجمل منتدى  انا كنت عايزة اجمل ترانيم لهايدى منتصر بس يكون السيرفر شغال (الرب يجعلكم دائما فى القمة)



 شريط هايدى منتصر الجديد ممنوع ينزل على المنتدى غير بعد 6 شهور
و دى شرايط هايدى اللى موجودة حاليا 

*البوم  خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

*شريط  ساكت ليه - هايدى منتصر*

*شريط عارفنى لهايدي منتصر*
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 أكتوبر 2009)

Tota Christ قال:


> بليز ممكن كلمات ترنيمه لما بيقسى القلب من فيلم ارض الكرم ضرورى



لما بيقسى القلب والشر بيغلب بينسى الحنان والحب ويتوه الخير جواه 
يبينسى حب الناس ويموت الاحساس صوت الحق خلاص معدش يمسع نداه
لكن مهما قسى ولا فى يوم نسى ان مسير الحق يبان والظلم لو هلك والخير غلب هينتصر لو بعد زمان
لما بيقسى القلب والظلام بيملى العين بيبقى رجوعه صعب ويقول طريقى فين 
بيظلم الغلبان ويقتل الفرحة كمان الرحمة ملهاش مكان والقسوة ملهاش حدود
لكن مهما ظلم ولاعمره فى يوم رضى مسيره يفتكر اللى كان
وساعتها لو رجع وضميره اتوجع يتمنى من ربه الافهام 
باب التوبة مفتوح و ربنا بيقبل ولو قلبك مجروح يداويه ويكمل 


ودى الترنيمة mp3
لما بيقسى القلب


بصى يا توتا كلام فى سرك كده انا كتبتهالك على قد سمعى :hlp::hlp: اكيد هتلاقى حاجات غلط عديها بقى هههههههههههههه 
​


----------



## Tota Christ (30 أكتوبر 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> لما بيقسى القلب والشر بيغلب بينسى الحنان والحب ويتوه الخير جواه
> يبينسى حب الناس ويموت الاحساس صوت الحق خلاص معدش يمسع نداه
> لكن مهما قسى ولا فى يوم نسى ان مسير الحق يبان والظلم لو هلك والخير غلب هينتصر لو بعد زمان
> لما بيقسى القلب والظلام بيملى العين بيبقى رجوعه صعب ويقول طريقى فين
> ...



*مرررررررررررسى جدا ياقمر على تعبك 
ربنا يخليكى ليا*​


----------



## yolanda (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*محاضره البابا*

اريد مشاهده محاضره البابا 28-10 لما الحمام ظهر


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: محاضره البابا*



yolanda قال:


> اريد مشاهده محاضره البابا 28-10 لما الحمام ظهر



اتفضلى يا حبيبتى
 موجودة فى الموضوعين دول 
ظهور حمام حول البابا شنودة يوم الاربعاء 28-10-2009 بالاجتماع الاسبوعي 
​
منظر رائع ظهور يمامة على مكتب قداسة البابا اثناء الاجتماع الاسبوعى ليوم الاربعاء 2009-10-28 


وده موضوع صور فقط 

ظهور حمامه فى عظه البابا شنوده الثالث (صور)​ ​


----------



## nancynashathana (1 نوفمبر 2009)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nancynashathana (1 نوفمبر 2009)

انا مش عارفه انزل حاجه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 نوفمبر 2009)

nancynashathana قال:


> انا مش عارفه انزل حاجه


انتى عايزة تنزلى الترانيم ولا تحطى ترانيم من عندك على المنتدى ؟


----------



## Gougie (1 نوفمبر 2009)

بلييز نفسي في الترنيمة التي تقال على اغابي لقصيدة البابا شنودة "حرمت البراري" لكن مرنمة​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 نوفمبر 2009)

Gougie قال:


> بلييز نفسي في الترنيمة التي تقال على اغابي لقصيدة البابا شنودة "حرمت البراري" لكن مرنمة​


قصيدة حرمت الجبال(حرمت البرارى)من قناة اغابى​


----------



## Gougie (1 نوفمبر 2009)

مرسييييييييييييييييييييييييييي بجدددددددددددددددد


----------



## +febronia+ (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*Hello ممكن ترنيمة مرة شفت فراشة بطير *
*&ترنيمة دة كان في يوم صغير*
*&ترنيمة مسحين ومسحنا حيتنا*
*&واخيرا ترنيمة في يوم من الايام وانا نايم في سلام( فديوكليب)*​


----------



## oesi no (1 نوفمبر 2009)

مرة شفت فراشه بتطير

دة كان فى يوم صغير 

مسيحين ومسيحنا حياتنا


----------



## كرم فتحى (1 نوفمبر 2009)

مساء الخير 
انا كنت بدور على شريط ترانيم اسمه امير المنتصرين
دا اصدار كورال مارمينا بالقناطر
انا بجد نفسى فى الشريط ده اى حد يدلنى عليه 
او يبعتلى لينك التحميل على 
*********************


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*صباح الخير

سلام و نعمة الرب مع الجميع

انا لسة اول مشاركة ليا في المنتدي و ان شاء الله مش الاخيرة

انا ليا طلب كدة هو مش ترنيمة بس مش عارف اطلبه منين

و انا صغير كان عندي شريط اسمه "تعاليم المسيح بالعامية المصرية"

كان بلهجة عامية اقرب للصعيدي كمان

انا دايخ ع الشريط دا و عاوز اجيبه ياريت يا جماعة حد يساعدني

انا كنت بنام علي صوت الشريط كل يوم

كان اغلبه الجزء بتاع انجيل متي و الموعظة علي الجبل

ياريت الاقيه عندكو او دلوني حتي علي السكة او مواقع اقدر ابحث فيها و انا اروح

و شكرا مقدما​*


----------



## tonyplk (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*اريد هذه الترنيمة ضروري 
وهذه هي كلماتها*

*ترنيمة بقلبي و روحي وعقلي

بقلبي و روحي وعقلي
 برنم هلليلويا
و لاسمك اعطي مجدا 
مجدا لاسمك يا ابويا

(مين قلبه ينافس قلبك
طويل الروح مين زيك)*2
وأناتك لا نهائية 
و لطيف دايما مع شعبك

(مين غيرك لينا صخرة 
و قادر تضمن بكرة)*2
مين صادق حقق وعده
غيرك انت يا رب القدرة

(حياتك لينا دروس
و عملك لينا ملموس)*2
تعمل قبل ما تعلم
 و مفيش غيرك قدوس*


----------



## arepseema (3 نوفمبر 2009)

سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح تكون معاكم.انا كنت طالبت شريط قديم من حوالى اكثر من 20 سنه وكان الرد عليا انه مطلوب اسم الشريط .لكن للاسف انا لا اعرف اسمه ولكن متأكده ان هذا الشريط من اصدار كنيسة الشهيدة برباره بالشرابيه.يا ريت يا جماعه حد يكون سمع عبه  ويتعب و ينزله mp3 انا عارفه انى بطلب طلب صعب ولكن ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم.


----------



## mikoo (3 نوفمبر 2009)

بعد اذنكم انا عايز شريط يا رب ارحم لفريق الحياة الافضل شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 نوفمبر 2009)

mikoo قال:


> بعد اذنكم انا عايز شريط يا رب ارحم لفريق الحياة الافضل شكرااااااااااااا


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1463151&postcount=42


----------



## love_marena (3 نوفمبر 2009)

ممكن تمجيد الشهيد ابانوب النهيسى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 نوفمبر 2009)

love_marena قال:


> ممكن تمجيد الشهيد ابانوب النهيسى


http://www.4shared.com/file/145892732/9eca99f3/___.html​


----------



## tonyplk (3 نوفمبر 2009)

اريد هذه الترنيمة ضروري 
وهذه هي كلماتها

ترنيمة بقلبي و روحي وعقلي

بقلبي و روحي وعقلي
برنم هلليلويا
و لاسمك اعطي مجدا 
مجدا لاسمك يا ابويا

(مين قلبه ينافس قلبك
طويل الروح مين زيك)*2
وأناتك لا نهائية 
و لطيف دايما مع شعبك

(مين غيرك لينا صخرة 
و قادر تضمن بكرة)*2
مين صادق حقق وعده
غيرك انت يا رب القدرة

(حياتك لينا دروس
و عملك لينا ملموس)*2
تعمل قبل ما تعلم
و مفيش غيرك قدوس


----------



## mikoo (3 نوفمبر 2009)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1463151&postcount=42



thanks so much


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (3 نوفمبر 2009)

**ياترى وجدتم تراتيل فيلم بهنام و سارة وفيلم يوستينا وكبريانوس


----------



## العابر (3 نوفمبر 2009)

:Love_Letter_Open:[Q-BIBLE][/Q-BIBLE]أريد ترنيمة اسمع صراخي ياسيدي لفريق الحياة الافضل


----------



## العابر (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*اريد سماع الترنيمة ان امكن(اسمع صراخي ياسيدي)*


----------



## العابر (3 نوفمبر 2009)

أحبائي الاعزاء أشكركم جزيلا علي رسالة الترحيب الرقيقة واعتيذر عتذري واعتذر علي عدم مبادرتي بالشكراولا


----------



## marmora jesus (3 نوفمبر 2009)

دي ترنيمة  اسمع صراخي يا سيدي لفريق الحياة الافضل بس فيديو

http://www.4shared.com/file/33948982/d0a09047/______.html?s=1​


----------



## العابر (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*:download::Love_Letter_Open:أحبائي اريد ترنيمة اسمع صراخي ياسيدي لمنال سمير(الحياة الافضل)*


----------



## العابر (3 نوفمبر 2009)

أغلي لحظة في عمري حينما اشعرببهجة خلاصي


----------



## marmora jesus (3 نوفمبر 2009)

العابر قال:


> *:download::Love_Letter_Open:أحبائي اريد ترنيمة اسمع صراخي ياسيدي لمنال سمير(الحياة الافضل)*


 

http://www.4shared.com/file/33948982/d0a09047/______.html?s=1

ده لينك الترنيمة بس فيديو وحطيته في المشاركة اللي فاتت


----------



## cobcob (3 نوفمبر 2009)

arepseema قال:


> سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح تكون معاكم.انا كنت طالبت شريط قديم من حوالى اكثر من 20 سنه وكان الرد عليا انه مطلوب اسم الشريط .لكن للاسف انا لا اعرف اسمه ولكن متأكده ان هذا الشريط من اصدار كنيسة الشهيدة برباره بالشرابيه.يا ريت يا جماعه حد يكون سمع عبه  ويتعب و ينزله mp3 انا عارفه انى بطلب طلب صعب ولكن ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم.




*
لو كنتى تقصدى الشريط اللى فيه ترانيم 
وحكايته ان حب يهرب
كان فى عيلة حلوة 
ترنيمة عن طوبيا
فاعتقد ان الشريط اسمه حكايات
بس اعتقد ان لو حولناه من الكاسيت للكومبيوتر هيكون صوته سيئ جدا
لأن الشريط قديم قوى​*


----------



## arepseema (4 نوفمبر 2009)

انا متشكره جدا  يا cobcob على ردك وهو ده فعلا الشريط اللى انا بابحث عنه.طيب ما فى طريقه لنقله لانى اعيش خارج مصر  ولا توجد اى طريقه اخرى غير النت للحصول على هذا الشريط. انا متشكره مره تانيه وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك.


----------



## ana_more (4 نوفمبر 2009)

سلام ونعمة 

من فضلك انا عايزة  

تمجيد القديسة دميانة 
وتمجيد الانبا بيشوى 

وان امكن يكون كامل و mp3  
ولو ينفع يعنى يكون مكتوب بحيث انى اسمعوا واقراة فأحفظوا 

انا عارفة طلبى طويل اوى 

وربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم


----------



## باشق مجروح (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*سلام ونعمة
ممكن ترنيمة اخرستوس انستي لفريق الحياة الافضل
لان كللش احبها..... ومشتاق اسمعها
وربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم*


----------



## oesi no (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*ترنيمة اخرستوس انستى الحياة الافضل *​


----------



## oesi no (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*مديح القديسة دميانة 


*​


----------



## tonyplk (5 نوفمبر 2009)

اريد هذه الترنيمة ضروري
وهذه هي كلماتها

ترنيمة بقلبي و روحي وعقلي

بقلبي و روحي وعقلي
برنم هلليلويا
و لاسمك اعطي مجدا
مجدا لاسمك يا ابويا

(مين قلبه ينافس قلبك
طويل الروح مين زيك)*2
وأناتك لا نهائية
و لطيف دايما مع شعبك

(مين غيرك لينا صخرة
و قادر تضمن بكرة)*2
مين صادق حقق وعده
غيرك انت يا رب القدرة

(حياتك لينا دروس
و عملك لينا ملموس)*2
تعمل قبل ما تعلم
و مفيش غيرك قدوس


----------



## marmora jesus (5 نوفمبر 2009)

مديح الانبا بيشوي كامل و mp3


http://orsozox.org/UDMedia/CTV-AGHAPY/TRANIM_3/MADE7_ANBA-BESHOY.mp3.zip


كلمات مديح الانبا بيشوي

http://st-takla.org/Lyrics-Spiritual-Songs/08-Coptic-Taraneem-Kalemat_Meem-Noun/Madi7_Al-Kedis-Al-Anba-Bishoy-7amel-Al-Maseeh.html​


----------



## marmora jesus (5 نوفمبر 2009)

كلمات مديح القديسة دميانة

http://st-takla.org/Lyrics-Spiritua...n-Shein-Saad-Daad-Tah-Zah/Set-Ya-Demiana.html​


----------



## ana_more (6 نوفمبر 2009)

انا متشكرة خاااااالص ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم 

بس انا اسفة اللينك لمديح الانبا بيشوى مش بيوصلنى لتحميل بيوصلنى لصورة 

وبالنسبة لمديح الست دميانة فية مديح تانى اللى موجود فى الدير عندها 

انا اسفة بجد وربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*

ana_more قال:



			انا متشكرة خاااااالص ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم 

بس انا اسفة اللينك لمديح الانبا بيشوى مش بيوصلنى لتحميل بيوصلنى لصورة 

وبالنسبة لمديح الست دميانة فية مديح تانى اللى موجود فى الدير عندها 

انا اسفة بجد وربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...






كله جابلك الكليمات والترانيم متبقاش ليكى غير ترنيمه الانبا بيشوى  MP3
خديها اهو

http://www.4shared.com/file/39268261/6f08ff7f/____.html?dirPwdVerified=18375833​*
*
اما بالنسبه للقديسه دميانه
عايزة ايه بالظبط وانا تحت امرك​*


----------



## marmora jesus (6 نوفمبر 2009)

بالنسبة لمديح القديسة دميانة انا لقيت اكتر من مديح ليها ومنهم المديح اللي جابه المشرف
 في مديحين تانين هجيبلك لينك كلماتهم وشوفي انتي عايزه ايه منهم وقولي عليه وانا او بقية الاعضاء هندور عليه

http://st-takla.org/Lyrics-Spiritua...mat_Meem-Noun/Madee7-Al-Shaheeda-Dimiana.html

http://popekirillos.net/forums/showthread.php?p=68320

احنا عندنا في الكنيسة لما بنقول مديح ليها بنقول الاخير مش عارفة هو ده اللي موجود في الدير ولا لا​


----------



## ana_more (7 نوفمبر 2009)

انا اسفة جدا بجد 

بس يا كيريا  دا مديح الانبا شنودة رئيس التموحدين وانا عايزة  مديح الأنبا بيشوي حبيب مخلصنا الصالح

وبالنسبة للست دميانة دا المديح اللى قصدى علية 

انا ارتل بالانغام
 وبأقوال بهية 

    واقول ايضاً السلام
 لطهرك يا نقية 


وبجد انا اسفة جداا تعبتكم معايا ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم ويعوضكم


----------



## marmora jesus (7 نوفمبر 2009)

بصي يا قمر ده مديح الانبا بيشوي كامل و mp3

http://www.4shared.com/file/147772757/6103d767/___online.html


----------



## +febronia+ (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*من فضلكم انا عايزه ترنيمة انا الحود (فديو كليب) لاطفال*
*معليش وكمان ترنيمة رجعلك (فديو كليب).*
*وانا متشكرة جدا*
*ومرسي اوووووووووووووووووووووووي كمان.*​


----------



## oesi no (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*ترنيمة انا الحوت فيديو كليب 

ترنيمة راجعلك فيديو كليب 
*​


----------



## msaleh30 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

شريط ترانيم الحياة الافضل بالجيتتار


----------



## marmora jesus (8 نوفمبر 2009)

شريط ترانيم الحياة الافضل بالجيتتار 


track1 ( http://www.4shared.com/file/55458856/47e046f7/1_online.html?dirPwdVerified=73dbe232)

track2 (  http://www.4shared.com/file/55458851/d984d354/2_online.html?dirPwdVerified=73dbe232)

track3 (  http://www.4shared.com/file/55458845/c7f2260c/3_online.html?dirPwdVerified=73dbe232)

track4 (  http://www.4shared.com/file/55461021/a27e2171/4_online.html?dirPwdVerified=73dbe232)

track5 (  http://www.4shared.com/file/55461019/8788fa80/5_online.html?dirPwdVerified=73dbe232)

track6 (  http://www.4shared.com/file/55461014/f939863d/6_online.html?dirPwdVerified=73dbe232)

track7 (  http://www.4shared.com/file/55462636/333956cf/7_online.html?dirPwdVerified=73dbe232)

track8 (  http://www.4shared.com/file/55462634/dd3737e3/8_online.html?dirPwdVerified=73dbe232)

track9 (  http://www.4shared.com/file/55462633/4353a240/9_online.html?dirPwdVerified=73dbe232)

track10 (  http://www.4shared.com/file/55464511/b846406b/10_online.html?dirPwdVerified=73dbe232)

track11 (  http://www.4shared.com/file/55464510/cf4170fd/11_online.html?dirPwdVerified=73dbe232)

track12 (  http://www.4shared.com/file/55464507/483ed41f/12_online.html?dirPwdVerified=73dbe232)

track13 (  http://www.4shared.com/file/55469121/660863a9/13_online.html?dirPwdVerified=73dbe232)

track14 (  http://www.4shared.com/file/55469120/110f533f/14_online.html?dirPwdVerified=73dbe232


معلش هتعبك نزلهم تراك تراك لاني مش لقيتهم كاملين في فايل واحد​


----------



## tmaher (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: من فضلك محتاجة فيديو يا شمعة القرن العشرين ومش عارفة أحمله*

من فضلك محتاجة فيديو كليب ترنيمة يا شمعة القرن العشرين بطريقة سهلة للتحميل


----------



## oesi no (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*شمعة القرن العشرين فيديو اغابى*​


----------



## +febronia+ (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*سلام انا عايزة ترنيمة بتمر علينا سنين وسنين وشكرا*


----------



## tmaher (8 نوفمبر 2009)

مرسي جدا جدا على كليب شمعة القرن العشرين
وشكرا لسرعة الرد ، انا فعلا كنت محتاجة الكليب ده عشان مدارس الأحد يوم الجمعة هنحتفل بعيد جلوس قداسة البابا


----------



## tmaher (8 نوفمبر 2009)

ممكن فيديوهات أو باوربوينت ترانيم للشهيد مارمينا


----------



## حبيب ابونا يسطس (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*عايز ترنيمه لو بصيت فى عنيه للمرنم هانى غطاس*

*ممكن لو سمحتم أنا عضو جديد ونفسى اكوم نعاكم واخوكم نفسى حد يجبيلى اى ترنيمه للمرنم الجديد اللى اسمه هانى غطاس هو مرنم لسه طالع مش مشهور قوى بس عامل ترنيمه للبابا كيرلس جامده اسمها لو بصيت فى عنيه ... لو سمحتم اللى يعرف يجيبها يقولى او يبعتهالى شكرا جدا ليكم ....*


----------



## marmora jesus (9 نوفمبر 2009)

fofo.com قال:


> *سلام انا عايزة ترنيمة بتمر علينا سنين وسنين وشكرا*



انا مش عارفة قصدك علي انهي بس انا لقيت الاتنين دوله يارب تكون واحده منهم


http://mp3-tranem.net/tranem/PlaySong.aspx?ID=2124


http://mp3-tranem.net/tranem/PlaySong.aspx?ID=2023​


----------



## oesi no (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*                بصيت فى عينيه خدنى بين ايديه قاللى تعالى يابنى مالك باكى ليه.... لو عندك هموم اتركها عليا ... من الحنان محروم خد منى شويه... انا طبيبك وانا حبيبك ولا يرتاح قلبك غير ليا*

*هى دى الترنيمة المطلوبة ؟؟؟

*​


----------



## marmora jesus (9 نوفمبر 2009)

tmaher قال:


> ممكن فيديوهات أو باوربوينت ترانيم للشهيد مارمينا


 

دي الترانيم البوربوينت اللي قدرت الاقيهم دلوقتي وهدور تاني ولو لقيت حاج هجيبها

*http://www.4shared.com/file/148768331/7da6c435/powerpoint.html*


دي ترنيمة تقريبا ومديح مارمينا وساعدني في رفعهم المشرف

*http://www.4shared.com/file/12145403.../__online.html*


*http://www.4shared.com/file/72971776...nline.html?s=1*​


----------



## marmora jesus (9 نوفمبر 2009)

tmaher قال:


> ممكن فيديوهات أو باوربوينت ترانيم للشهيد مارمينا


 

http://www.4shared.com/file/32129856/1e795b38/__online.html?s=1

http://www.4shared.com/file/72757697/cfb94f6c/_online.html?s=1


http://www.4shared.com/file/31957202/e6b0dd61/____.html?s=1

http://www.4shared.com/file/31525477/b2fd177b/____.html?s=1

http://www.4shared.com/file/93053316/57368970/____.html?s=1

http://www.4shared.com/file/91889853/a384e08b/____1970_3.html?s=1

http://www.4shared.com/file/54077238/e4d04334/____.html?s=1

http://www.4shared.com/file/93477367/143a900/____.html?s=1

http://www.4shared.com/file/74823445/385948cb/_online.html?s=1

http://www.4shared.com/file/68184262/6be4d862/_online.html?s=1

http://www.4shared.com/file/127097916/2b727893/__online.html?s=1

يارب اكون عرفت اجيب طلبك​


----------



## حبيب ابونا يسطس (9 نوفمبر 2009)

انا متشكر جدا يا جماعه لانكم اهتمتوا بطلبى لكن مش هى دى الترنيمه الترنيمه اللى قصدى عليها اولها بتقول ((( لو بصيت فى عنيه تلاقيه بيبصلك .... لو قربت منه تلاقيه بيكلمك ... ))) انا كمان بدور عليها ... وعلى فكره دا هى ترنيمه صولو كده منزله على ما اعتقد ... على العموم انا كمان بدور ولو لقيته هرفعهلكم وانا متاكد انها هتعجبكم ... مرسى بابا انا تعبانه مرسى مظلووووووم . اخوكم حبيب ابونا يسطس


----------



## tmaher (9 نوفمبر 2009)

اشكركم جدا على ترانيم وفيديوهات مارمينا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (9 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لمحبتكم. عايزه ترنيمة "ده كان في يوم صغير" فيديو كليب


----------



## oesi no (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*دة كان فى يوم صغير  من البوم لعبة مش هذار *​


----------



## oesi no (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*الترنيمة فيديو كليب جارى الرفع 
*​


----------



## oesi no (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*دة كان فى يوم صغير فيديو كليب *​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (9 نوفمبر 2009)

انا كنت عايزة الفيديو كليب لترنيمة ده كان في يوم صغير لكن دي mp3 مش الفيديو يا ريت لو تجيبلي الفيديو علشان مدارس الاحد


----------



## oesi no (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*ما انا جيبتها
بس جودتها ضعيفه 
*​


----------



## +febronia+ (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*انا متشكرة خالص بس انا ماسفة الترنيمة مش هية هي ترنيمة لراس السنة*​


----------



## arepseema (11 نوفمبر 2009)

سلام ونعمه.لو سمحتوا لو عندكم شريط شباب الانبا رويس حياة التوبه والاستعداد mp3و شريط شبابات الانبا رويس الرب قريب شرائط ترانيم كورال ملائكة الأنبا رويس :: أوبريت إصنعوا هذا لذكري (القداس الإلهي) ::
: كورال ملائكة الأنبا رويس :: أوبريت توبني يا رب فأتوب (سر التوبة والإعتراف) ::
  كورال ملائكة الأنبا رويس :: أوبريت الأرقام في كنيستنا (الأرقام في الكنيسة)  كورال فتيـــان الأنبا رويس :: أوبريت كي تربح الحياة (الموعظة على الجبل mp3 برضه.سامحونى طلبى طويل ولكن ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## marmora jesus (11 نوفمبر 2009)

fofo.com قال:


> *سلام انا عايزة ترنيمة بتمر علينا سنين وسنين وشكرا*


 


طب شوف كده

http://www.4shared.com/file/73865386/1de6876a/___online.html


http://www.4shared.com/file/73865386/1de6876a/___online.html


http://www.4shared.com/file/74188514/89552847/___.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/72184343/47cdbf91/__online.html

http://files.arabchurch.com/tranem/p/newyear-powerpoint.zip

يارب يكون طلبك حاجه منهم​


----------



## marmora jesus (11 نوفمبر 2009)

شريط شباب الانبا رويس حياة التوبه والاستعداد 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1013144


بصي دي شرايط شباب الانبا رويس 1 - 9 مختارات الترانيم

http://www.4shared.com/file/61874777/34995c8d/____1-9____.html?s=1

​


----------



## marmora jesus (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*كورال شباب الانبا رويس اوبريتات العهد الجديد*


http://www.4shared.com/file/61883013/7f6686ff/______.html?s=1
​*كورال شباب الانبا رويس اوبريتات العهد القديم*


http://www.4shared.com/file/61867276/6a8028ae/_______.html?s=1
​


----------



## marmora jesus (11 نوفمبر 2009)

شبات الانبا رويس : الرب قريب​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/258862940/rewis_youth.rar

او

http://www.4shared.com/file/119911724/86b5e1d/rewis_youth.html​ 
يارب اكون قدرت اجيبلك طلبك​


----------



## tonyplk (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*هاى ده اول طلب اطلبه اما نشوف هتعرفوا تجيبه ولا نشوف منتدى تانى
انا عاوز ترنيمتين
1- اسمها كنيستك المفديه فرحانه متعزيه
2- بدخل عرش النعمه وبسكب
اما نشوف انا هستنى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## tonyplk (11 نوفمبر 2009)

كنيســتك المفــــديــة 
فرحـــــانة متعـــزية
بتـغنيــلك 
 بتـغنيــلك

وصوتها فى البرية
بينادى للبشرية
بانجيلك
بانجيلك

1-  نشهد عن عمـــــلك 
يا مهوب  
وعمل الفــــداء 
اللى مابيزول
وقوة دمك والتحــــــــــــــرير
ومحبة ما لـــها 
عرض وطول

2-  نشـهد عــــنك
 من غيــر خوف
وعن أبـطال 
سحقـوا الشيطان
هـم  غلــبوه بدم الخروف
وبكلمة صاحب السلطان

3-  نشــــــــهد عـــــنك
 كل أوان   
ونقول لـــينا اله جبـــــــــــار
عينه علينا فى كل مكان 
وبيحمـــــينا من الاخطار


----------



## marmora jesus (11 نوفمبر 2009)

اتفضل اول ترنيمة وهدور علي الترنيمة التانية
بس احب اقول لحضرتك حاجه احنا هنا مش بنجيب الترانيم للاعضاء علشان نكون احسن منتدي لاننا مش داخلين تحدي ولا سباق مع المنتديات التانية طبعا لا لاننا مش هناخد جوايز ولا فلوس علي ده لكن دي بالنسبة لينا خدمة ومكافأتنا اللي عايزنها بنستناها من ربنا مش من اي عضو حتي كلمة الشكر احنا مش بنستناها​ 
بدخل عرش النعمه وبسكب​ 
http://www.box.net/shared/1gpmxn8gk8​


----------



## tonyplk (11 نوفمبر 2009)

marmora jesus قال:


> اتفضل اول ترنيمة وهدور علي الترنيمة التانية
> بس احب اقول لحضرتك حاجه احنا هنا مش بنجيب الترانيم للاعضاء علشان نكون احسن منتدي لاننا مش داخلين تحدي ولا سباق مع المنتديات التانية طبعا لا لاننا مش هناخد جوايز ولا فلوس علي ده لكن دي بالنسبة لينا خدمة ومكافأتنا اللي عايزنها بنستناها من ربنا مش من اي عضو حتي كلمة الشكر احنا مش بنستناها​
> بدخل عرش النعمه وبسكب​
> http://www.box.net/shared/1gpmxn8gk8​



*
اشكرك علي سرعة الرد و انا اعلم يقينا ان هذه خدمة و الرب يبارك في خدمتك و يجعلها مثمرة
في انتظار الترنيمة الثانية................................................*


----------



## arepseema (12 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا يا marmora jesus على تعبك بس انا مش عارفه افتح الملف الخاص بشريط حياة التوبه والاستعداد لانه zippe file وكل ما احاول افتحه يقول the zipped folder is invalid or corrupted.وبالنسبه لشريط الرب قريب شبابات الانبا رويس مش عارفه اعمله down load.ياريت تقولى لى كيف؟ ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## marmora jesus (12 نوفمبر 2009)

بصي بالنسبة لشريط الرب قريب خليكي في اللينك ده لان طريقته اسهل

http://www.4shared.com/file/11991172...wis_youth.html

طريقة التحميل منه دوسي علي اللينك هيظهر اسم الشريط وتحتيه كلمة   download now جوه مربع دوسي عليها هتتحمل صفحة تانية هتلاقي فيها الوقت بعد تنازلي استني لما يوصل لصفر وهتلاقي مكتوب مكانها Click here to download this file دوسي عليها وبعدها هتطلع نافذه صغيرة هتطلب منك تحديد المكان علشان تسيفي الشريط فيه علي جهازك ودوسي save

اما بخصوص الشريط التاني انا هشوفه ولو فيه حاجه هشوفلك لينك تاني يا قمر​


----------



## marmora jesus (12 نوفمبر 2009)

شريط (حياة التوبة والاستعداد) - شباب الانبا رويس​


----------



## marmora jesus (12 نوفمبر 2009)

tonyplk قال:


> *اشكرك علي سرعة الرد و انا اعلم يقينا ان هذه خدمة و الرب يبارك في خدمتك و يجعلها مثمرة*
> *في انتظار الترنيمة الثانية................................................*


 

انا اسفة انا دورت علي الترنيمة التانية لكن مش لقيتها

ممكن بقية الاعضاء او المشرفين يقدروا يجيبوها او تكون عند حد ويرفعها 

ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (12 نوفمبر 2009)

tonyplk قال:


> *1- اسمها كنيستك المفديه فرحانه متعزيه*


 

استني استني انا لقيتها بس بوربوينت بس معلش تنفع ؟

علي العموم اللينك اهو

http://www.4shared.com/file/58365815/739d213c/__online.html?s=1​


----------



## مينا ماهر عزيز (12 نوفمبر 2009)

عايزين تعليم ألحان شهر كيهك


----------



## oesi no (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*حط طلبك فى الموضوع ده هيجيبهولك علطول 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=65118
*​


----------



## +febronia+ (12 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام انا عايزة ترنيمة انا مستهلش يارب طبتك وترنيمة عاصفورة طائرة في السما ء للاطفال مرسي اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (12 نوفمبر 2009)

لقد حاولت ان احمل كليب ترنيمة ده كان في يوم صغير و معرفتش. 
اريد ترانيم فيلم القديسة رفقه وفيلم بهنام و سارة و فيلم يوستينا و شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا لمحبتكم


----------



## oesi no (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*http://www.mediafire.com/?yzidyywwozm
دة رابط الترنيمة يا نرمين 
اول ما هتدوسى هيقولك 
click here to start download 
هتدوسى عليها هتبدا الترنيمة تنزل 
*​


----------



## oesi no (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*انا مستاهلش

عصفورة طايرة
*​


----------



## tonyplk (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*في انتظار الترنيمة الثانية.................................................
كنيستك المفديه فرحانه متعزيه*


----------



## tonyplk (12 نوفمبر 2009)

marmora jesus قال:


> استني استني انا لقيتها بس بوربوينت بس معلش تنفع ؟
> 
> علي العموم اللينك اهو
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/58365815/739d213c/__online.html?s=1​




*شكراااااااااااااااااا علي البوربوينت و لكني اريدها صوت 

الرب معك
*


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (12 نوفمبر 2009)

معلش سامحوني على الالحاح لكني كنت عايزه كليب ترنيمة ده كان في يوم صغير مش الترنيمه نفسها حتى ولو كانت باور بوينت علشان مدارس الاحد بكره و شكرااااااااااااااااا لتعبكم و احتمالكم. صلوا لاجلي امين.


----------



## marmora jesus (13 نوفمبر 2009)

ترانيم من فيلم القديسة رفقة

ترنيمة قلبي ليك عطشان 

http://www.4shared.com/file/21483245/1b7ecd60/__-___.html

الدم بينزف

http://www.4shared.com/file/21482435/e80e4070/__-___.html?s=1

اقبلني يا يسوع

http://www.4shared.com/file/21299158/fa16140c/___online.html

ده اللي قدرت اجيبه دلوقتي​


----------



## arepseema (13 نوفمبر 2009)

انا متشكره جدا يا marmora jesus بس اللينك لشريط الرب قريب بيقول The file link that you requested is not valid.و شريط (حياة التوبة والاستعداد عباره عن zipped folder ومش عارفه افتحه على الكمبيوترزانا متشكره خالص على تعبكم معاىزربنا يعوض تعب محبتك.


----------



## marmora jesus (13 نوفمبر 2009)

شرط الرب قريب 

Click here to download this file 

اما شريط حياة التوبة والاستعداد بعد ما تحمليه دوسي علي كليك يمين واختاري كلمة extract here بعدها الضغط هيتفك

برده لو في اي حاجه قوليلي​


----------



## +febronia+ (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا علي السرعة وانا متشكرة خالص*​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (13 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااا لمحبتكم و لتعبكم. ربنا معاكم ويساعدكم على الاستمرار في العطاء


----------



## battooota (13 نوفمبر 2009)

بليز عايزة منكم كلمات ترنيمة هللى وافرحى يا كنيستنا براعيكى رئيس كهنتنا


----------



## tonyplk (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*في انتظار الترنيمة الثانية........................................... ......
كنيستك المفديه فرحانه متعزيه*


----------



## marmora jesus (14 نوفمبر 2009)

battooota قال:


> بليز عايزة منكم كلمات ترنيمة هللى وافرحى يا كنيستنا براعيكى رئيس كهنتنا


 

 
كلمات الترنيمة

Click here to download this file 

الترنيمة نفسها

Click here to download this file​


----------



## arepseema (14 نوفمبر 2009)

متشكره خالص يا marmora jesus بس للاسف برضه لم انجح فى تحميل الملفات لانه يقول  على ملف الرب قريب غير موجود و حاولت ان افك الzipped folder الخاص حياة التوبة والاستعداد مثلما قولتى لى ايضا  قال لا يوجد ملفات no file to extract .ولو سمحتى لى طلب اخر فيه شريط اسمه حكايات من اصدار كنيسة الشهيدة برباره بالشرابيه وكان الرد عليا انه لو  حولناه من الكاسيت للكومبيوتر هيكون صوته سيئ جدا
لأن الشريط قديم يا ترى سمعتى عن الشريط ده يمكن تكونى عندك حل.؟ انا اسفه تعباكى معاى وفى كل مره افضل اقول لك ربنا هو اللى يعوض تعب محبتك....


----------



## battooota (14 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسى كتييييييييييييييييييييييييير جدا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك فى الخدمه


----------



## bashoka (14 نوفمبر 2009)

عايزة من فضلكم تمجيد الانبا برسوم


----------



## oesi no (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*مديح الانبا برسوم العريان *​


----------



## friendlove (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*طلب من فضلكم*

سلام ونعمة رب المجد معاكى 
من فضلكم 
انا عايز شريط 
عالم ضعفى الجزء الاول 
للشماس/ جورج منز 
والتى ترانيمة هى 

*العالم يبنى ويزرع*

*سامحنا *

*ان فادينا *

*سامحنى *

*وحدك يا يسوع*

*مين احن منك *​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: طلب من فضلكم*



friendlove قال:


> سلام ونعمة رب المجد معاكى
> من فضلكم
> انا عايز شريط
> عالم ضعفى الجزء الاول
> ...










*شريط عالم ضعفى*

*الجزء الاول*

*الجزء التانى*
​


----------



## oesi no (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*شريط عالم ضعفى
الجزء الاول 

الجزء التانى 
*​


----------



## ميس ريبع (15 نوفمبر 2009)

اريد ترانيم سيدنا البابا شنودة الثالث


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 نوفمبر 2009)

ميس ريبع قال:


> اريد ترانيم سيدنا البابا شنودة الثالث



ترانيم بصوت قداسة البابا شنوده


ودى مجموعة ترانيم للبابا شنوده

يجدد زى النسر شبابك

شعبك بيحبك

ان كانت التجارب

ابويا حبيبى البابا شنوده

قصيدة احبك يارب بصوت قداسة البابا

البابا شنودة فى قلبنا

يا اجراس حلوة رنى رنى

يوم رسامته

ابويا شنوده اب حنين

عاش البابا

الى منتهى الاعوام

​


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (15 نوفمبر 2009)

انا اول مره ادخل هذا القسم 
ممكن حد ينزل لى ترنيمه وصلاتى


----------



## friendlove (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: طلب من فضلكم*



+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *شريط عالم ضعفى*
> 
> *الجزء الاول*
> 
> ...



سلام ونعمة رب الجد معاكى 
اولا بشكرك على متابعتك 
وعلى مجهودك الرب يباركك

لكن مش هو دة الشريط اللى اقصدة دة الجزء الثانى 
انا بقصد الجزء الاول 
اللى موجود فيه الترانيم 
اللى كتبتها لحضرتك
يا ريت لو قدرتى تجيبية 

واشكرك كمان مرة على تعب محبتك
الرب يباركك
+
​


----------



## marmora jesus (16 نوفمبر 2009)

ثابت بيسوع قال:


> انا اول مره ادخل هذا القسم
> ممكن حد ينزل لى ترنيمه وصلاتى


 

ترنيمة وصلاتي ولا ها صلاتي؟

لو ترنيمة ها صلاتي يا أهلي وأحبابي 

ده لينكها اوديو

http://www.4shared.com/file/75708569/f8fb6155/__online.html?s=1

ده لينكها فيديو

http://www.4shared.com/file/79773182/54220cea/__online.html?s=1​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: طلب من فضلكم*



friendlove قال:


> سلام ونعمة رب المجد معاكى
> من فضلكم
> انا عايز شريط
> عالم ضعفى الجزء الاول
> ...


ده الشريط كله تم رفعه من جديد لو فى اى حاجة تحت امرك



ان فادينا

العالم يبنى ويزرع

سامحنا

سامحنى

مين أحن منك

وحدك يا يسوع

وسط البحر الهايج

يا سائح

موسيقى ترنيمة مين احن منك​


----------



## friendlove (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: طلب من فضلكم*



+bent el3dra+ قال:


> ده الشريط كله تم رفعه من جديد لو فى اى حاجة تحت امرك​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

اشكرك كتييير على تعبك الكبير دة 
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ويعوض تعب محبتك
+

الكبيرة دى​


----------



## العابر (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: رد على: اى حد عايز اى ترنيمة يطلبها وانا اجبهاله*



same774 قال:


> فى ترنيمة نفسى احصل عليها وهى للعذراء بتقول..
> بظهورك يطلع صبح جديد ....... ودوب العتمة جوايا
> 
> ممكن الاقى طلبى؟؟؟؟؟


 :Love_Letter_Open:الرب ساكن وسط تسبيحات اسرائيل++++ 
                   ربنا يباركك


----------



## العابر (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*ارغب في سماع ترنيمة اسمع صراخي افريق الحياة الافضل*


----------



## العابر (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*لوامكن ترنيمة أقدر أقوله أبويا لأسحق كرمي*


----------



## العابر (16 نوفمبر 2009)

بحب الترانيم وخاصة منال سمير _اسحق كرمي


----------



## oesi no (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*اقدر اقوله ابويا اسحق كرمى *​


----------



## العابر (16 نوفمبر 2009)

أجمل صوت مع أجمل الكلمات مع قلب عطشان هذه هي الترنيمة الحقيقية


----------



## martin_samer (16 نوفمبر 2009)

ازيكم يا جماعة انا كنت بدور على ترنيمة قديمة جدا اسمها 

تعالى يا فادينا بنهضة فى وسطينا  مهيئاً أوانينا لسكيب القوة فينا 

لاى مرنم او مرنمة


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 نوفمبر 2009)

martin_samer قال:


> ازيكم يا جماعة انا كنت بدور على ترنيمة قديمة جدا اسمها
> 
> تعالى يا فادينا بنهضة فى وسطينا  مهيئاً أوانينا لسكيب القوة فينا
> 
> لاى مرنم او مرنمة



الترنيمة من شريط لغة العبادة للمرنم اسحق كرمى
للتحمييييييييييل

:download::download::download:

تعالى يا فادينا
​


----------



## martin_samer (17 نوفمبر 2009)

مرسى كتير على الترنيمة


----------



## marmora jesus (17 نوفمبر 2009)

العابر قال:


> *ارغب في سماع ترنيمة اسمع صراخي افريق الحياة الافضل*


 

سبق وجيبتها لحضرتك مرتين

علي العموم اللينك اهو تاني​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/33948982/d0a09047/______.html?s=1​


----------



## marmora jesus (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*بظهورك يطلع صبح جديد ....... ودوب العتمة جوايا*​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/59715793/d6bddc8e/____-.html?s=1​


----------



## +febronia+ (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*لو سامحت ممكن (شريط احكي ياتاريخ)*​


----------



## marmora jesus (18 نوفمبر 2009)

fofo.com قال:


> *لو سامحت ممكن (شريط احكي ياتاريخ)*​


 

http://www.4shared.com/file/58361159/9ef404cb/______.html​


----------



## +febronia+ (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*Thank you*​


----------



## grges monir (18 نوفمبر 2009)

ياريت ترانيم شريط خاطى بس بحبك


----------



## marmora jesus (18 نوفمبر 2009)

grges monir قال:


> ياريت ترانيم شريط خاطى بس بحبك


 

انا مش لقيت غير الترنيمة نفسها " خاطي وواقع بس بحبك "

http://www.4shared.com/file/127604809/6ae810f6/___.html?s=1​


----------



## grges monir (19 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسى مرمورة علىالترنيمة
بس الشريط اسمةخاطى بس بحبك تقريبا مفيهوش ترنيمةكدة دى اسمة بس


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 نوفمبر 2009)

grges monir قال:


> ميرسى مرمورة علىالترنيمة
> بس الشريط اسمةخاطى بس بحبك تقريبا مفيهوش ترنيمةكدة دى اسمة بس


  حضرتك تعرفه بتاع مين الشريط ده؟
​


----------



## +febronia+ (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*انا عايزة ترنيمة انا مستهلشي(فديوكليب)*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 نوفمبر 2009)

fofo.com قال:


> *انا عايزة ترنيمة انا مستهلشي(فديوكليب)*





[YOUTUBE]We2pw15QjHE[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]Lja-yQS86ek&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## martin_samer (20 نوفمبر 2009)

انا كنت عاوز ترنيمة أنا جيت علشانك أنت 
بس مش بصوت ساتر ميخائيل


----------



## marmora jesus (20 نوفمبر 2009)

martin_samer قال:


> انا كنت عاوز ترنيمة أنا جيت علشانك أنت
> بس مش بصوت ساتر ميخائيل


 

بصوت ناصف صبحي

http://new.mp3-tranem.net/playsongs.aspx?id=4362​


----------



## mena_010 (20 نوفمبر 2009)

ممكن عايز شريط انجى بطرس محتاج حنانك مش لقى ربنا يعوض تعبكم خير ممكن درورى محتاج اوى نفسى لقى يريت تجبهولى والف شكككككككككككرن


----------



## marmora jesus (20 نوفمبر 2009)

mena_010 قال:


> ممكن عايز شريط انجى بطرس محتاج حنانك مش لقى ربنا يعوض تعبكم خير ممكن درورى محتاج اوى نفسى لقى يريت تجبهولى والف شكككككككككككرن


 

انا لقيت شريط لانجي بطرس بس اسمه " محتاج اليك "

لو هو اللينك اهو

Click here to start download..​


----------



## غيث رعد (20 نوفمبر 2009)

الرب يبارككم اخوتي الاحباء ممكن طلب صغير جدا وهو ترنيمة عايشين منورين لفريق الحياة الافضل اطفال من شريط يسوع في بيتنا اذا امكن ذلك واكون شاكراً لكم


----------



## +febronia+ (20 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## oesi no (20 نوفمبر 2009)

*عايشين منورين 
*​


----------



## magdahabib (21 نوفمبر 2009)

لو سمحت عاوزة ترنيمة ليه بتتذمر علي اكلك وشربك وياريت باقي ترانيم الشريط


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 نوفمبر 2009)

magdahabib قال:


> لو سمحت عاوزة ترنيمة ليه بتتذمر علي اكلك وشربك وياريت باقي ترانيم الشريط



ترنيمة ليه بتتذمر

ياريت لو تعرف الشريط اسمه ايه او بتاع مين تقولنا ونحاول نجيبهولك​


----------



## ايمن لمعى (21 نوفمبر 2009)

انا عايز ترانيم لعيد الميلاد وراس السنه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 نوفمبر 2009)

ايمن لمعى قال:


> انا عايز ترانيم لعيد الميلاد وراس السنه



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=67224​


----------



## غيث رعد (21 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا اختي الحبيبة على الترنيمة الرب يبارككي


----------



## cobcob (21 نوفمبر 2009)

magdahabib قال:


> لو سمحت عاوزة ترنيمة ليه بتتذمر علي اكلك وشربك وياريت باقي ترانيم الشريط




*
الترنيمة فى شريط قلبى فرحان
فريق الحياة الافضل​*


----------



## in_god_i_trust5 (24 نوفمبر 2009)

plz i need this hymn
شعب المسيح يرنم


(شعب المسيح يرنم....

مشاركةبواسطة robi » الأحد مايو 06, 2007 4:23 pm
شعب المسيح يرنم ويعلي هتافه في غناه الرب مكرم بجماله وأوصافه)
1- (الله محبة وحبه يشفي العـليـل وأمانته ثابته وحقه جيل بعد جيل)
(يبعـت في الصيـف سحابـه وفي الشـتاء ملجـأ لأحبابـه
ودمه اللي سال علشانا أعظـم دليـل
2- (الله عظيم ومجده غطي السحاب إسمه مهوب وإسمه رب الأرباب
(يجمـع شعـبـه يـغـنـوا يـفـرحـوا بالقـرب مـنـه
وما دام هو في وسطهم هتفـوح الأطياب
3- (الله في الحكم عادل ينصف المظلوم وعينه كاشفه الحقايق والكل معلوم)
(هافـضـل أهتـف وأغـنـي حـتـي من قلـب سجـنـي)
إلهي حـي و يسمعنـي ويزيـل الغيـوم
ويعلي هتافه في غناه الرب مكرم بجماله وأوصافه
1- (الله محبة وحبه يشفي العـليـل وأمانته ثابته وحقه جيل بعد جيل)
(يبعـت في الصيـف سحابـه وفي الشـتاء ملجـأ لأحبابـه)
ودمه اللي سال علشانا أعظـم دليـل
2- (الله عظيم ومجده غطي السحاب إسمه مهوب وإسمه رب الأرباب)
(يجمـع شعـبـه يـغـنـوا يـفـرحـوا بالقـرب مـنـه)
وما دام هو في وسطهم هتفـوح الأطياب
3- (الله في الحكم عادل ينصف المظلوم وعينه كاشفه الحقايق والكل معلوم)
(هافـضـل أهتـف وأغـنـي حـتـي من قلـب سجـنـي)
إلهي حـي و يسمعنـي ويزيـل الغيـوم


----------



## + بريسكلا + (24 نوفمبر 2009)

in_god_i_trust5 قال:


> plz i need this hymn
> شعب المسيح يرنم
> 
> 
> ...





*شعب المسيح يرنم - هانى رومانى​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*كان فية ترنيمة كنت بحبها جدا 
هي لهايدي منتصر 
وكانت بتقول 

اهيدني يا رب في مشواري اهديني ونقي افكاري بصليبك امنحني القوة من بعد الليل يجي نهاري 

لو سمحتم  حد يجيبهالي​*


----------



## marmora jesus (24 نوفمبر 2009)

اتفضلي يا قمر

ارحمنى يارب فى مشوارى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 نوفمبر 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *كان فية ترنيمة كنت بحبها جدا
> هي لهايدي منتصر
> وكانت بتقول
> 
> ...


اتفضلى يا حبيبتى موجودة هنا
هى تانى ترنيمة اسمها ارحمنى يارب
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22704​


----------



## maryoum (24 نوفمبر 2009)

عايزة ترنيمة فين المعنى فى حياتى دايرة وقفت ساعات 
في اسرع وقت ممكن 
وشكرررررررررررررر


----------



## oesi no (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*فين المعنى فى حياتى *​


----------



## memaaaaa (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*ارجوكم عاوزة ترانيم جديدة للميلاد وراس السنة للاطفال*


----------



## cobcob (25 نوفمبر 2009)

memaaaaa قال:


> *ارجوكم عاوزة ترانيم جديدة للميلاد وراس السنة للاطفال*




*كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد 

سيتم اعادة تثبيت هذا الموضوع وتحديثه واضافة ترانيم جديدة مع احتفالات الميلاد والعام الجديد​*


----------



## anosh (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*محتاجه ضرورى جدا ترنيمة  ( اعمل ايه )  فاديا بزى 
بس ياريت تكون مرفوعه على اى موقع تانى غير اليوتيوب
ربناااااااااااااااا يعوضكم*​


----------



## oesi no (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*انت بتغفر 

إنت بتغفر وأنا باتمادى وأغرق جوه شروري زيادة 
 وإن قلت كفاية وبزيادة أرجع تاني أحن لضعفي 
 أعمل إيه ... في اللي أنا فيه ... لما أوعد مش باقدر أوفي 
 أنا ندمان ... أنا تعبان ... يا يسوع محتاج إيدك تشفي 
 آه من أوجاعي وأحزاني بارجعلك وأبعد من تاني 
 وعشان كده راحتي مخصماني والأفراح مابقتش في صفي 
 مد عصاك يا يسوع أدبني يمكن بالطريقة دي تجيبني 
 أنا عارفك تقدر تعاقبني بس إنت بتقدر وبتعفي
*​


----------



## ايمن حناوى (25 نوفمبر 2009)

محتاج لتحميل شرائط المرنمة جميلة فؤاد وشكرا على تعب محبتكم


----------



## oesi no (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*فى وقت ضعفى جميلة فؤاد 
من منتديات ربى يسوع 
*​


----------



## maryoum (26 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااا بجد على المجهود الرائع وربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*رجاء محبة اريد ترانيم فيلم القديسة يوستينا*


----------



## vereena (26 نوفمبر 2009)

لو سمحتم يا جماعة انا محتاجة شريط تحملنى يداه لليديا شديد 
ياريت اللى عنده يحاول يرفعه فى الموقع وربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (26 نوفمبر 2009)

من فضلكم عايزه ترنيمة ده كان في يوم صغير (فيديو)
 و ترنيمة ماستاهلش mp3


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2009)

vereena قال:


> لو سمحتم يا جماعة انا محتاجة شريط تحملنى يداه لليديا شديد
> ياريت اللى عنده يحاول يرفعه فى الموقع وربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم


حبيبتى الشريط ده لسة جديد لسة نازل شهر 10 تقريبا
ممنوع ينزل على المنتدى غير بعد 6 شهور من تاريخ اصداره حسب القوانين الخاصة بالقسم
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2009)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> من فضلكم عايزه ترنيمة ده كان في يوم صغير (فيديو)
> و ترنيمة ماستاهلش mp3


  ترنيمة ده كان فى يوم صغير (فيديو)

ترنيمة انا ماستهلش mp3​


----------



## normatoto (26 نوفمبر 2009)

انا بادور على البوم اعظم من منتصرين لبهير ادوارد من فضلكم محتاجاه اوي انا بره مصر ومش هاقدر اجيبه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2009)

normatoto قال:


> انا بادور على البوم اعظم من منتصرين لبهير ادوارد من فضلكم محتاجاه اوي انا بره مصر ومش هاقدر اجيبه



اتفضلى موجود هنا

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41615​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*معلش دي طلعت ترنيمة (ده كان في يوم صغير)mp3 لكن انا عايزاها vedio or power point لو تسمحوا*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 نوفمبر 2009)

nermeen magdy قال:


> *معلش دي طلعت ترنيمة (ده كان في يوم صغير)mp3 لكن انا عايزاها vedio or power point لو تسمحوا*


اوووووووووووووك يا حبيبتى
جارى الرفع 
سورى على الغلطة
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 نوفمبر 2009)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> *معلش دي طلعت ترنيمة (ده كان في يوم صغير)mp3 لكن انا عايزاها vedio or power point لو تسمحوا*



[YOUTUBE]oX5MiIrqpAo&feature[/YOUTUBE]

هيتم رفعها للتحميل لاحقا 
ربنا معاكى
 
​


----------



## oesi no (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*مغلطتيش يابنت العدرا
هى الترنيمة فيديو 
انا اللى رافعها 
بس بتحتاج كودك لتشغيلها 
*​


----------



## نير (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*انا محتاجة شريط شوكة حب*


----------



## oesi no (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*شريط شوكة حب فريق سانت مارينا *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 نوفمبر 2009)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> *معلش دي طلعت ترنيمة (ده كان في يوم صغير)mp3 لكن انا عايزاها vedio or power point لو تسمحوا*



تحميل 
ترنيمة ده كان فى يوم صغير فيديو
اتمنى تكون هى المطلوبة هى صيغتها avi ​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا على ترنيمة ده كان في يوم صغير (فيديو) اطفال الكنيسه هايفرحوا بيها اوي.
ربنا معاك ويساعدك*


----------



## sokomono (29 نوفمبر 2009)

Please;
عايز ترنيمه سمعتها علي sky key radio  
بتقول "اقدم نفسي ذبيحه حيه مرضيه  اليك علشان انت اهم..."

ربنا يعوضكم..:-


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 نوفمبر 2009)

sokomono قال:


> Please;
> عايز ترنيمه سمعتها علي sky key radio
> بتقول "اقدم نفسي ذبيحه حيه مرضيه  اليك علشان انت اهم..."
> 
> ربنا يعوضكم..:-



موجودة فيديو مؤقتا 
وهيتم تحويلها mp3 ورفعها 
هى اسمها بختارك لفريق الرسالة 

[YOUTUBE]4T3tOp5Crtw&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا لمحبتكم. انا نفسي في اي فيلم او مسرحية عن قزمان ودميان/ الطفل الشهيد ماما*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 نوفمبر 2009)

sokomono قال:


> Please;
> عايز ترنيمه سمعتها علي sky key radio
> بتقول "اقدم نفسي ذبيحه حيه مرضيه  اليك علشان انت اهم..."
> 
> ربنا يعوضكم..:-



الترنيمة mp3
باختارك
​


----------



## mena_010 (29 نوفمبر 2009)

ترنيمة يا مريم خبرينى على لى قتال يسوع


----------



## sokomono (29 نوفمبر 2009)

متشكرررررررر جدا علي الفيديو...
ربنا يبارك حياتك..:-


----------



## martin_samer (29 نوفمبر 2009)

انا كنت عاوز ترنيمة لأمجد سعد ذكرى بتقول 
فوق الصعب بخطى بعدى


----------



## مريون (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*ممكن ترنيمة حضن ايديك بتيجي علي CTV لفريق قلب داود بس ياريت تكون بصيغة mp3*


----------



## محب السلام (30 نوفمبر 2009)

الرب يبارك كل العاملين في الموقع. انا عندي طلب وهو انا محتاج البوم ليديا شديد تحملني يداه


----------



## ريتا.س (30 نوفمبر 2009)

سلام ونعمة الرب معكم
ممكن ترنيمة عالى لفوق بصوت اللحن الروحانى ابونا موسى رشدى انا مش عارفة اجيبها من على النت ارجوكوا ردوا عليا 
شكرا لتعب محبتكم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 نوفمبر 2009)

مريون قال:


> *ممكن ترنيمة حضن ايديك بتيجي علي CTV لفريق قلب داود بس ياريت تكون بصيغة mp3*



 ترنيمة حضن ايديك mp3
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 نوفمبر 2009)

محب السلام قال:


> الرب يبارك كل العاملين في الموقع. انا عندي طلب وهو انا محتاج البوم ليديا شديد تحملني يداه


  الشريط ده يعتبر لسة جديد ممنوع ينزل على المنتدى غير بعد مرور 6 شهور من تاريخ اصداره حسب القوانين الخاصة بالمنتدى
​


----------



## venanabil (30 نوفمبر 2009)

لو سمحتوا اذا حد يقدر يجيب لى ترنيمه
(فى بكايا واسايا مالقيت الا انت معايا)
للمرنم ماهر فايز يبقى شكرا ليه لانى محتاجاها أوى


----------



## oesi no (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*في بكايا واسايا مالقيت الا انت معايا بتجيني تواسيني وجروحك ليا عزايا*
 *والقاك انسان داري بيا*
 *واله مليان حنيه*
 *وجروحك ليا عزايا وكلامك ليا شفايا*
 *اناتي الاماتي لو مُره بلاقي نهايه*
 *في صلاتي وطلباتي ولا مره رفضت ندايا*
 *  يا يســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوع*
 *طول ما انا وياك في الرحله معاك *
 *بلقي الاحسان والرحمه كمان

http://mp3-tranem.net/audio/hymns/najeb_labeb/7ananak_yarab_2al2akwan/fe_boka2e.mp3
*​


----------



## venanabil (30 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على كلمات الترنيمه بتاعت فى بكايا واسايا
لكن ياريت كمان تكون mp3 يعنى اسمعها كمان بصوت ماهر فايز


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 نوفمبر 2009)

venanabil قال:


> شكرا على كلمات الترنيمه بتاعت فى بكايا واسايا
> لكن ياريت كمان تكون mp3 يعنى اسمعها كمان بصوت ماهر فايز


 
حبيبتى فينا انتى متأكدة من الاسم يعنى ملهاش اسم تانى ؟
​


----------



## venanabil (30 نوفمبر 2009)

بصراحه انا مش عارفه هى اسمها كده ولا ليها اسم تانى بس انا سمعتها كده


----------



## بنت المسيح (30 نوفمبر 2009)

ممكن انا عاوزة ترنيمة راجعلك اصل انا منك mp3
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 نوفمبر 2009)

بنت المسيح قال:


> ممكن انا عاوزة ترنيمة راجعلك اصل انا منك mp3
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


  اتفضلى يا سكرة 

راجعلك mp3
​


----------



## بنت المسيح (30 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا ليكى يا قمر


----------



## venanabil (30 نوفمبر 2009)

يعنى ماحدش دورلى على ترنيمه فى بكايا هى مش موجوده ولا ايه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 نوفمبر 2009)

venanabil قال:


> يعنى ماحدش دورلى على ترنيمه فى بكايا هى مش موجوده ولا ايه


  صدقينى دورت عليها كتير ومش لقيتها بس بأذن ربنا حد من اخواتنا هنا يجيبها 
​


----------



## venanabil (30 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسى انا تعبتك معايا ربنا يعوضك


----------



## مريون (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا جدا جدا*


----------



## marmora jesus (1 ديسمبر 2009)

venanabil قال:


> لو سمحتوا اذا حد يقدر يجيب لى ترنيمه
> (فى بكايا واسايا مالقيت الا انت معايا)
> للمرنم ماهر فايز يبقى شكرا ليه لانى محتاجاها أوى


 


دي الترنيمة اللي انتي عايزاها بس للاب الروحاني ابونا موسي

http://www.4shared.com/file/105268148/fdefc0b1/Aya_3ashetah_Rooh.html​


----------



## oesi no (1 ديسمبر 2009)

فينا 
انا لاقيتها فيديو كبير من قناة سات 7 مدته 36 دقيقة
موجود فيه الترنيمة 
اجيب اللينك ولا ايه الدنيا


----------



## oesi no (1 ديسمبر 2009)

لاقيتلك الشريط كله
اسمه سحابة زكريات
كانت جابته بنت العدرا وحذفت اللينك لانه حسب كلامها الترنيمة مش موجودة فيه
لكن فعلا الترنيمة موجودة فى الشريط 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33149


----------



## marmora jesus (1 ديسمبر 2009)

هي الترنيمة فعلا كبيرة مساحتها اوديو 7 ميجا وحبة تقريبا 15 دقيقة وهي لايف من غير موسيقي كمان​


----------



## venanabil (1 ديسمبر 2009)

ايوه ياريت تجيبلى الفيديو بتاعها حتى لو مساحته كبيره
انا متشكره جدا على الاهتمام الرائع ده
بصراحه انتو طلعتوا ناس تستحقوا لقب مسيحيين


----------



## oesi no (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*سحابة ذكريات فيديو 

للتحميل كليك يمين + save target as 
حجم الفيديو 80 ميجا 
مدة الفيديو 36 دقيقة 

بالنسبه للينك الاولانى 
هتلاقى الترنيمة غالبا فى الوجه الاول 
*​


----------



## مايكل سعيد (1 ديسمبر 2009)

اولا المنتدي هنا فيه خدمة فوق الروعه وده اللي خالني بجد وشجعني اني اطلب الترنيمتين دول رغم اني دورت عليهم كتير 
هم للشماس بولس ملاك بس اسم الشريط ايه مش عارف 
الاولاي اسمها دايما دايقين المر 
التانيه اسمها الدنيا دايما مضلمة 
وياريت فعلاتساعدوني القيهم لاني محتاج ليهم جدااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## إبن الملك (1 ديسمبر 2009)

أنا طالب ترنيمة قلوب عطشي لمنال سمير


----------



## إبن الملك (1 ديسمبر 2009)

هات اللينك بتاع ترنيمة قلوب عطشي من فضلك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 ديسمبر 2009)

إبن الملك قال:


> أنا طالب ترنيمة قلوب عطشي لمنال سمير





إبن الملك قال:


> هات اللينك بتاع ترنيمة قلوب عطشي من فضلك



حاول يكون فى صبر شوية من فضلك

اتفضل الترنيمة

http://www.4shared.com/file/163336749/c8b99bce/______.html​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 ديسمبر 2009)

مايكل سعيد قال:


> اولا المنتدي هنا فيه خدمة فوق الروعه وده اللي خالني بجد وشجعني اني اطلب الترنيمتين دول رغم اني دورت عليهم كتير
> هم للشماس بولس ملاك بس اسم الشريط ايه مش عارف
> الاولاي اسمها دايما دايقين المر
> التانيه اسمها الدنيا دايما مضلمة
> وياريت فعلاتساعدوني القيهم لاني محتاج ليهم جدااااااااااااااااااااا



طيب يا مايكل متعرفش جزء من كلماتهم حتى لان شرايط الشماس بولس ملاك كتيرة خالص 
حاول معلش تجيب جزء من كلماتهم 
​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (1 ديسمبر 2009)

من فضلكم عايزه ترانيم فيلم القديس تادرس الشاطبي .
ياترى حد وجد ترانيم فيلم القديه يوستينا ولا لا.
شكرااااااااااااااااا لتعبكم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 ديسمبر 2009)

venanabil قال:


> ايوه ياريت تجيبلى الفيديو بتاعها حتى لو مساحته كبيره
> انا متشكره جدا على الاهتمام الرائع ده
> بصراحه انتو طلعتوا ناس تستحقوا لقب مسيحيين





oesi_no قال:


> *سحابة ذكريات فيديو
> 
> للتحميل كليك يمين + save target as
> حجم الفيديو 80 ميجا
> ...


وانا حولتها لصوت mp3 يعنى بس مساحتها 11 ميجا للاسف مش راضية تتصغر اكتر 
للتحميييييل
ترنيمة سحابة زكريات mp3
​


----------



## maryoum (1 ديسمبر 2009)

انا عاوزة ترنيمة يارب لم يرتفع قلبي ولم تستعلي عيناي
هو مزمور انا عاوزاها ضروري 
بسررررعة
ربنا يعوض تعبكم
شكررراااااا


----------



## امانى معين (1 ديسمبر 2009)

ياجماعة ممكن حد يبعتلي اي ترانيم للكهنة تقال فى اعياد السيامة​


----------



## ريتا.س (1 ديسمبر 2009)

:t26::giveup::kap:
فين يا جماعة ترنيمة عالى لفوق انا رافع ايدى او ممكن تقولوا مش موجودة دا اول طلب على فكرة ليا فى المنتدى انا عايزها بصوت ابونا موسى
:Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## cobcob (1 ديسمبر 2009)

maryoum قال:


> انا عاوزة ترنيمة يارب لم يرتفع قلبي ولم تستعلي عيناي
> هو مزمور انا عاوزاها ضروري
> بسررررعة
> ربنا يعوض تعبكم
> شكررراااااا



*
مزمور " يا رب لم يرتفع قلبى "
يا رب يكون اللى انت عايزاه ​*


----------



## atef 2006 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

Rev 22:21 نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح مع جميعكم. آمين.


----------



## atef 2006 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجوا تحميل شريط فاديه الجديد


----------



## atef 2006 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجوا تحميل شريط فاديه الجديد:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 ديسمبر 2009)

atef 2006 قال:


> ارجوا تحميل شريط فاديه الجديد





atef 2006 قال:


> ارجوا تحميل شريط فاديه الجديد:



شريط فاديا الجديد ممنوع ينزل على المنتدى الا بعد مرور 6 شهور من تاريخ صدوره حسب القوانين الخاصة بالمنتدى 
​


----------



## مايكل سعيد (2 ديسمبر 2009)

انا مش فاكر كلمات كتير من الترنيمة بس هقول اللي انا فاكرة منها 
الاولي : دايما دايقين المر دايقين وسنين بتمر دايما نجري ورا الشر مشين في طريق مسدود
الثانية :الدنيا دايما ليه تملي مضلمة لو نورت لحظة بتبقا مغيمة انت يارب نور حياتي ودانيتي ومعاك تفتح وردتي المتقفله

معلش انا عارف اني هتعبكم معايا جدا في الترانيم دي


----------



## venanabil (2 ديسمبر 2009)

فى ترنيمه للاخ نجيب لبيب بتقول
كنت فى الماضى اثيم اعيش مع الاشرار مشيت فى طريق اليم وشربت انا المرار
اللى يقدر يجيبلى الترنيمه دى بس بصوت بجيب لبيب ياريت يجيبهالى
وشكرا مقدما


----------



## magdahabib (2 ديسمبر 2009)

magdahabib قال:


> لو سمحت عاوزة ترنيمة ليه بتتذمر علي اكلك وشربك وياريت باقي ترانيم الشريط



اشكرك علي الرد لكني أريد تحميل ترانيم الشريط كله "قلبي فرحان " لفريق الحياة الأفضل :download:


----------



## magdahabib (2 ديسمبر 2009)

magdahabib قال:


> لو سمحت عاوزة ترنيمة ليه بتتذمر علي اكلك وشربك وياريت باقي ترانيم الشريط



اشكرك علي الرد لكني أريد تحميل ترانيم الشريط كله "قلبي فرحان " لفريق الحياة الأفضل :download:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 ديسمبر 2009)

magdahabib قال:


> اشكرك علي الرد لكني أريد تحميل ترانيم الشريط كله "قلبي فرحان " لفريق الحياة الأفضل :download:






magdahabib قال:


> اشكرك علي الرد لكني أريد تحميل ترانيم الشريط كله "قلبي فرحان " لفريق الحياة الأفضل :download:


http://www.4shared.com/dir/3142348/d1d17e9f/_sharing.html


----------



## asmicheal (2 ديسمبر 2009)

لو ممكن جميع *تاملات بابا شنودة الثالث* بمصاحبة الموسيقى 
واكون غلسة واتاقل عليكم 

كمان لو ممكن كل *قصائد البابا تراتيل وموسيقى* 
ولى رجاء تبليغى بالخاص 
حتى اعرف انكم وضعتوة 
لو موجود بالفعل طلبى 
رجاء وضع اللينك 
شكرا جزيلا 
كل سنة والجميع بالف خير


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 ديسمبر 2009)

asmicheal قال:


> لو ممكن جميع *تاملات بابا شنودة الثالث* بمصاحبة الموسيقى
> واكون غلسة واتاقل عليكم
> 
> كمان لو ممكن كل *قصائد البابا تراتيل وموسيقى*
> ...


​*†+† كل تأملات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث †+† اعداد استاذ نظير جيد*

*15 عظة وتأمل بالموسيقى من اعداد عبدالمسيح عبداللة -*

*مفاجأه حصريه جدا عظات البابا بالموسيقي كلها في مكتبه واحده ...*


ودى القصائد
​*مجموعة من قصائد البابا شنودة "مرنمة" -*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7136

واكيد اخواتنا المشرفين هيجيولك حاجت احسن واكتر 
​


----------



## +pepo+ (2 ديسمبر 2009)

ياريت ترنيمه لعيد الميلاد للاطفال ابتدائى
تكون غير ربنا ربنا جه علشنا ربنا​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 ديسمبر 2009)

+pepo+ قال:


> ياريت ترنيمه لعيد الميلاد للاطفال ابتدائى
> تكون غير ربنا ربنا جه علشنا ربنا​


*كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد - منتديات الكنيسة*

بيبو دى موسوعة ترانيم اكيد هتلاقى فيها حاجة تنفعك للميلاد
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 ديسمبر 2009)

ريتا.س قال:


> :t26::giveup::kap:
> فين يا جماعة ترنيمة عالى لفوق انا رافع ايدى او ممكن تقولوا مش موجودة دا اول طلب على فكرة ليا فى المنتدى انا عايزها بصوت ابونا موسى
> :love_letter_open::love_letter_open::love_letter_open:



مش موجودة خالص يا ريتا بصوت ابونا موسى للاسف 
​


----------



## asmicheal (2 ديسمبر 2009)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *†+† كل تأملات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث †+† اعداد استاذ نظير جيد*
> 
> *15 عظة وتأمل بالموسيقى من اعداد عبدالمسيح عبداللة -*
> 
> ...


 


:download:











شكرا جدا بنت العذراء 
لرقتك واهتمامك 
جارى التنزيل 
​


----------



## +pepo+ (2 ديسمبر 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد - منتديات الكنيسة*
> 
> بيبو دى موسوعة ترانيم اكيد هتلاقى فيها حاجة تنفعك للميلاد​


 

ميرسى يا بنت العدره
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## venanabil (2 ديسمبر 2009)

ايه الحكايه هى الترنيمه اللى طالباها المره دى صعبه اوى كده ليه محدش رد عليا لغايه دلوقت
اسم الترنيمه (كنت فى الماضى اثيم اعيش مع الاشرار )
من البوم (توكلنا على الله) للمرنم نجيب لبيب وده اول البوم لنجيب لبيب


----------



## cobcob (2 ديسمبر 2009)

venanabil قال:


> ايه الحكايه هى الترنيمه اللى طالباها المره دى صعبه اوى كده ليه محدش رد عليا لغايه دلوقت
> اسم الترنيمه (كنت فى الماضى اثيم اعيش مع الاشرار )
> من البوم (توكلنا على الله) للمرنم نجيب لبيب وده اول البوم لنجيب لبيب



*
لما بيكون فى طلب ترنيمة وماردناش عليه بسرعة 
فدا معناه اما ان الترنيمة مش موجودة عندنا
او لسه بنرفعها للمنتدى
ياريت الصبرررررررررررررررررررر*​


----------



## venanabil (2 ديسمبر 2009)

يعنى فى امل ولا لا


----------



## oesi no (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*اسم الالبوم بيقول مفيش امل
بس خلى املك فى ربنا 
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 ديسمبر 2009)

venanabil قال:


> يعنى فى امل ولا لا



انا عن نفسى مش لاقية الشريط ده خااااالص على النت
بس ممكن حد تانى يلاقيه من اخواتنا المشرفين او الاعضاء​


----------



## oesi no (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*لاقيتها استماع بس
تنفع ؟؟؟
*​


----------



## oesi no (2 ديسمبر 2009)

طلعتى محظووووووظه 
وعرفت اجيبلك لينكها
نجيب لبيب 
كنت فى الماضى 

للتحميل كليك يمين + save target as


----------



## oesi no (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*حد عاوز الالبوم كامل ؟؟؟
*​


----------



## venanabil (3 ديسمبر 2009)

انا مش عارفه اشكرك ازاى على الخدمه دى
فعلا ومن كل قلبى ربنا يباركك ويعوضك
بس ياريت تكمل جميلك وترفع باقى الالبوم
معلش انا غلسه انا عارفه كده بس تقدروا تتحملونى فى محبه المسيح


----------



## oesi no (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*الشريط الاول للمرنم نجيب لبيب توكلنا على الله 
توكلنا على الله 

ماذا يصنع لكرمى 

قلبى فى اشتياق 

لا جمال فى هذة الحياة 

هذه وصيتى ان تحبو 

كنت فى الماضى 

ماهى حياتك 

ربى نزلت 

فى ظلام اليأس 

اثبتو دوما يا مؤمنين 

للتحميل 
كليك يمين + save target as 
*​


----------



## oesi no (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*انتى مش غلسه ولا حاجة يا فينا
انتى بتطلبى تسمعى كلام ربنا 
وحاجة تسعدنا اننا ننفذلك طلباتك
*​


----------



## venanabil (3 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على حبكم للخدمه واهتمامكم بطلبات الاعضاء مهما كانت درجه صعوبتها
وادينى بفكركم بشرايط حلوه تسمعوها معايا


----------



## يوليوس44 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

* مساء الخير 
 وكل عام وانتم بخير  ورب المجد يكون معكم دائما
لو سمحت  عازين 
 شريط  اسمة يسوع رفيقى   الشريط التاسع  
 كورال القطيع الصغير
 والرب يعوض تعبكم  دائما 
 اخوكم الخاطى دائما الى الابد 
 يوليوس 
 اذكرونى  فى صلوتكم دائما *​


----------



## مايكل سعيد (3 ديسمبر 2009)

انا عارف ان الترانيم اللي طلبتها صعبه بس ياريت متكنش مستحيله انا حتي عايز اعرف اسم الشريط وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## oesi no (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*شريط يسوع رفيقى *​


----------



## oesi no (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*استاذ مايكل سعيد
طلبك فعلا صعب جدا 
مش علشان حضرتك اللى طالبه
لان الترانيم دى اتطلبت مننا من حوالى سنه وموصلناش ليها
عموما خلى املك فى ربنا 
مفيش طلب بننساه ابدا
*​


----------



## magd 7 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

انا سمعت ترنيمة فى فيلم القديس اندراوس الصومئيلى (ضيف من السماء)وهى يا مريم خبرينى على اللى قتل يسوع
ياريت تبعوتوهالى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*اولا اشكركم على تعبكم و على المنتدى الجميل ده.
ثانيا انا كنت عايزه ترنيمة" توكلنا على اله وهو ملجأنا توكلنا على الله فلا نخاف السوء*


----------



## oesi no (3 ديسمبر 2009)

مش هى اول ترنيمة دى اسمها توكلنا على الله لنجيب لبيب 
*هــــــــــــــنا*​


----------



## marmora jesus (3 ديسمبر 2009)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> *اولا اشكركم على تعبكم و على المنتدى الجميل ده.*
> *ثانيا انا كنت عايزه ترنيمة" توكلنا على اله وهو ملجأنا توكلنا على الله فلا نخاف السوء*


 

*توكلنا على الله *​


----------



## marmora jesus (3 ديسمبر 2009)

سبقتني يا جوجو
ههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يعوضك
وهي الترنيمة لانها نفس الكلمات اللي هي كتبتها​


----------



## marmora jesus (3 ديسمبر 2009)

هو في خبرين واحد حلو وواحد وحش
الحلو اني لقيت ترانيم الفيلم

ترانيم فيلم ضيف من السما 

ترنيمة مصلوب علي بابك

http://www.4shared.com/file/30381716/241a596d/_____.html?dirPwdVerified=7ca51ec

ترنيمة في كبدي كبد الشقا

http://www.4shared.com/file/30381718/c3a2746a/____-___.html?dirPwdVerified=7ca51ec

ترنيمة يكون معاك ما يكون عليك

http://www.4shared.com/file/30381711/ba7eccce/___.html?dirPwdVerified=7ca51ec


ترنيمة صوتك ضمير

http://www.4shared.com/account/file/30381720/e654af9b/_____.html

ترنيمة انا مش وحيد بصوت اللحن الروحاني

http://www.4shared.com/file/37990408/391fa84f/___online.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/142533808/kafk_3la_kfe.mp3 
موسيقي الفيلم

http://www.4shared.com/file/30378342/a65119b6/_____online.html


الخبر الوحش ان الترنيمة دي بالذات انا مش لقيتها

معلش بس هفضل ادور عليها لاني انا نفسي عايزاها

وياريت اي حد من اخواتنا يساعدنا فيها​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (3 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على ترنيمة توكلنا على الله ولكني اريد تحميلها


----------



## oesi no (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*التحميل كليك يمين + save target as 
*​


----------



## magd 7 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

لو سمحت اريد ترنيمة يامريم خبرينى على اللى قتل يسوع وهى فى فيلم اندراوس الصمؤيلى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## amgadandkoko (4 ديسمبر 2009)

ana m7tag tarnemt انا محتاج لمسة روحك لفريق الحياة الافضل  وشكرا


----------



## cobcob (4 ديسمبر 2009)

amgadandkoko قال:


> ana m7tag tarnemt انا محتاج لمسة روحك لفريق الحياة الافضل  وشكرا



*
ترنيمة " انا محتاج لمسة روحك "

البوم بشاير فرح - فريق الحياة الافضل ​*


----------



## venanabil (4 ديسمبر 2009)

انهارده طلبى ترنيمه جميله جدا بس انا مش عارفه اسمها انا سمعت جزء من القرار وعجبنى اوى انا هاقولكم الجزء اللى سمعته ويارب حد يعرف يجيبها
(عمانوئيل الله معانا عمانوئيل ساكن غنانا)


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 ديسمبر 2009)

venanabil قال:


> انهارده طلبى ترنيمه جميله جدا بس انا مش عارفه اسمها انا سمعت جزء من القرار وعجبنى اوى انا هاقولكم الجزء اللى سمعته ويارب حد يعرف يجيبها
> (عمانوئيل الله معانا عمانوئيل ساكن غنانا)



انا لاقيت واحدة كلماتها دى لفريق بيترلايف اتمنى تكون هى ​1-(شعبك يعلن      بيك إيمانه ويتمسك بوعودك انت راعينا وكل ما لينا وبتغمرنا بجودك)*2     (عمانوئيل      عمانوئيل الله معانا)*2​ ​ 2-(مهما اشتدت      حرب علينا اعلان روحك فينا​ انك لينا ومين      يكفينا غيرك انت يا فادينا)*2​ ​ 3-(كلمة حقك      بتعلّمنا وسراج لرجلينا​ روحك فينا      وبيعزينا وينوَّر عينينا)*2​ ​ 4-(شايفين على      كفك أسامينا منقوشة على إيدك​ واللي      يمس ولادك ربي ده بيمس عينك)*2

للتحميل

ترنيمة شعبك يعلن بيك
​


----------



## venanabil (4 ديسمبر 2009)

لا للأسف مش دى الترنيمه اللى قصدى عليها
فى واحده تانى


----------



## amgadandkoko (5 ديسمبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## Eng-Marco (5 ديسمبر 2009)

لو سمحتم بليز انا عايز البوم ترانيم اسمه
سريع الأستجابة
أتمني تلقوه انا مش عارف هو لمين


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا على محبتكم. كنت طلبت قبل كده تراتيل فيلم القديسة يوستينا ياترى حد وجدها ولا لا.
عايزه ترنيمه عن الانبا ونسmp3 للتحميل. ربنا معاكم و يقويكم امين.*


----------



## العابر (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*المجد والكرامة لملك المجد يسوع المسيح احبائي الاعراء ارجوا ان ترسلوا لي ترنيمة(فيك ارتياحي) للمرنم روماني سليمان وشكرا علي تعب محبتكم*


----------



## العابر (5 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجوا ان ترسلوا لي ترنيمة جميلة للمرنم( أكمل سمير) اسم الترنيمة(من يحيي العظام) وشكرا احبائي علي تعب محبتكمِ


----------



## العابر (5 ديسمبر 2009)

ما اخبار المرنمة منال سمير اذا امكن ان ترسلوا لي مجموعة من ترانيمها


----------



## جنكيز (6 ديسمبر 2009)

جميل جدا الرب يعوضكم:hlp::smil16:


----------



## venanabil (6 ديسمبر 2009)

ايه اخبار الترنيمه لسه ماحدش لقيها ؟؟


----------



## Eng-Marco (7 ديسمبر 2009)

لو سمحتم بليز انا عايز البوم ترانيم اسمه
سريع الأستجابة
أتمني تلقوه انا مش عارف هو لمين


----------



## magd 7 (8 ديسمبر 2009)

هو محدش لاقى ترنيمة يا مريم خبرينى ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## +febronia+ (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*من فضلك عايزة ترنيمة شعبك بيحبك*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 ديسمبر 2009)

fofo.com قال:


> *من فضلك عايزة ترنيمة شعبك بيحبك*


موجودة هنا
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52244​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 ديسمبر 2009)

venanabil قال:


> لا للأسف مش دى الترنيمه اللى قصدى عليها
> فى واحده تانى



فينا حاولى تعرفى هى بتاعت مين لان معظم اللى بلاقيهم اللى انا جبتهالك
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 ديسمبر 2009)

العابر قال:


> *المجد والكرامة لملك المجد يسوع المسيح احبائي الاعراء ارجوا ان ترسلوا لي ترنيمة(فيك ارتياحي) للمرنم روماني سليمان وشكرا علي تعب محبتكم*



ترنيمة فيك ارتياحى
​


العابر قال:


> ارجوا ان ترسلوا لي ترنيمة جميلة للمرنم( أكمل سمير) اسم الترنيمة(من يحيي العظام) وشكرا احبائي علي تعب محبتكمِ



ترنيمة من يحيى العظام
​


العابر قال:


> ما اخبار المرنمة منال سمير اذا امكن ان ترسلوا لي مجموعة من ترانيمها


جارى الرفع 
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 ديسمبر 2009)

Eng-Marco قال:


> لو سمحتم بليز انا عايز البوم ترانيم اسمه
> سريع الأستجابة
> أتمني تلقوه انا مش عارف هو لمين



ماركو انا اعرف ان فى شريط اسمه سريع الندهة ترانيم عن مارجرجس 
بس للاسف معرفش بتاع مين كنت جبتهولك جايز يكون هو 
عموما جارى البحث :scenic:​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 ديسمبر 2009)

magd 7 قال:


> هو محدش لاقى ترنيمة يا مريم خبرينى ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


للاسف لا يا ماجد
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 ديسمبر 2009)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> *شكرا على محبتكم. كنت طلبت قبل كده تراتيل فيلم القديسة يوستينا ياترى حد وجدها ولا لا.
> عايزه ترنيمه عن الانبا ونسmp3 للتحميل. ربنا معاكم و يقويكم امين.*


فى التمجيد بتاعه يا نرمين
http://www.4shared.com/account/file/36826200/cd9ea13/________.html
ولو لقيت ترانيم هجيبهالك
بالنسبة لترانيم فيلم القديسة يوستينا انا مش لقياها بس ممكن حد من المشرفين يجيبهالك​


----------



## mikoo (8 ديسمبر 2009)

من فضلكم انا عايز تمجيد قزمان و دميان مسموع و شكرا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 ديسمبر 2009)

mikoo قال:


> من فضلكم انا عايز تمجيد قزمان و دميان مسموع و شكرا



موجود هنا فى موضوع اختنا كيريا
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=103385​


----------



## mikoo (8 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا يا بنت العدرا بس ده مكتوب انا عايزة صوت اسمعه يعني شكرااا


----------



## بج بيشو (8 ديسمبر 2009)

سلام المسيح ععكم و كل عام و انتم بخير بمناسبه صوم الميلاد المجيد لو سمحتم عاوزه مديحه العليقه التى راها موسى النبى فى البريه و شكرا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 ديسمبر 2009)

بج بيشو قال:


> سلام المسيح ععكم و كل عام و انتم بخير بمناسبه صوم الميلاد المجيد لو سمحتم عاوزه مديحه العليقه التى راها موسى النبى فى البريه و شكرا



العليقة بصوت شباب الانبا رويس

العليقة بصوت عادل ماهر​


----------



## +febronia+ (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*ممكن ترنيمة مش بالكلام شكرا جدا*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 ديسمبر 2009)

fofo.com قال:


> *ممكن ترنيمة مش بالكلام شكرا جدا*​


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36119
موجودة فى الموضوع ده 
​


----------



## oesi no (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*ترنيمة مش بالكلام *​


----------



## +febronia+ (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا علي السرعة*​


----------



## magd 7 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

هو محدش لاقى ترنيمة يا مريم خبرينى ولا ايه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 ديسمبر 2009)

magd 7 قال:


> هو محدش لاقى ترنيمة يا مريم خبرينى ولا ايه


انا رديت عليك يا استاذ ماجد انها للأسف مش موجودة
​


----------



## Eng-Marco (9 ديسمبر 2009)

انا محتاج ترنيمتين انا دورت عليهم كتير ع النت كله وشم موجودين
أتمني يكونوا عند حد منكم والترنيمتين هما ::
ترنيمة / أنا تايه من غيرك ربي
ترنيمة / بقلبي و روحي وعقلي
وربنا يباركك كلكم


----------



## مينا 2020 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

سلام ونعمة لكم جميعا الرجاء ترنيم الميلاد للاطفال دة رجاء محبة                 عيد ميلاد سعيد


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 ديسمبر 2009)

مينا 2020 قال:


> سلام ونعمة لكم جميعا الرجاء ترنيم الميلاد للاطفال دة رجاء محبة                 عيد ميلاد سعيد



كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*من فضلكم عايزه ترنيمة انا الشجرة العجوزة عايشه هناك بعيد.*
*ترنيمة انا الحديدة المنسية.*
*دول ترنيمتان للاطفال علشان عيد الميلاد و شكرااااااا*


----------



## oesi no (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*الشجرة العجوزة

من شريط ( قلبك كبير ) 
لكورال الراعى الصالح*

​


----------



## jousha (12 ديسمبر 2009)

انا عاوزة ترنيمة مش مستحيل mp3 ل ايمن كفرونى
شكراااااا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 ديسمبر 2009)

jousha قال:


> انا عاوزة ترنيمة مش مستحيل mp3 ل ايمن كفرونى
> شكراااااا



مش مستحيل عليك
​


----------



## john23 (12 ديسمبر 2009)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkks


----------



## john23 (12 ديسمبر 2009)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkks


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (12 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لمحبتكم ترنيمة انا الحديده المنسيه موجوده في نفس الشريط


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 ديسمبر 2009)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> شكرا لمحبتكم ترنيمة انا الحديده المنسيه موجوده في نفس الشريط



 نرمين حبيبتى تقريبا هى ليها اسم تانى اللى تقصديها

دى ترانيم الشريط كلها

أبانوب
http://www.4shared.com/file/10226813...6/_online.html
الشجرة العجوزة
http://www.4shared.com/file/10226885.../__online.html
زى الفجر
http://www.4shared.com/file/10226935.../__online.html
شجر الوادى
http://www.4shared.com/file/10227007.../__online.html
عارفين حبيبى
http://www.4shared.com/file/10227065.../__online.html
عندى صاحبى
http://www.4shared.com/file/10227134.../__online.html
قلبك كبير يايسوع
http://www.4shared.com/file/10227193...___online.html
لو فى السما عصفورة
http://www.4shared.com/file/102272696/3dcc7224/___.html
مارجرجس
http://www.4shared.com/file/10227331...8/_online.html
مارين
http://www.4shared.com/file/10227382...f/_online.html
مستنيك يامسيحى
http://www.4shared.com/file/10227431.../__online.html
والمسمار
http://www.4shared.com/file/10227506...a/_online.html


----------



## +febronia+ (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*ممكن ترانيم لعيد الميلاد جديدة وشكرا*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 ديسمبر 2009)

بصى حبيبتى اختنا المشرفة *cobcob* كانت قالت ان هيتم تحديث الموضوع ده وتثبيته واحنا فى انتظاره


كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد

ودول اللى اتحطوا فى المنتدى جديد بالنسبة للميلاد

ترانيم ميلادية للسيدة فيروز

البوم جومانه مدور عم صليلك بمناسبه الميلاد


حصرياً من الاستوديو لعندنا ترنيمه عيد الميلاد (هذا المولود) لـ فريق الفا CdQ 128 Kbp 
​


----------



## mero_engel (13 ديسمبر 2009)

ازيكم ياللي هنا 
يارب تكونوا بخير 
قولت بقي ادي العيش لخبازه 
لانه دورت علي الشريط ومعرفتش
فا كنت عايزه ترنيمه ماما يا عدرا يا اغلي ما ليا من شريط زي العصفور هو قديم اووي
وثانكس مقدما


----------



## marmora jesus (13 ديسمبر 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> ازيكم ياللي هنا
> يارب تكونوا بخير
> قولت بقي ادي العيش لخبازه
> لانه دورت علي الشريط ومعرفتش
> ...


 

شريط زي العصفور لساتر ميخائيل

http://www.4shared.com/file/37954503/e59d61a6/_____.html

اتفضلي يا قمر​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 ديسمبر 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> ازيكم ياللي هنا
> يارب تكونوا بخير
> قولت بقي ادي العيش لخبازه
> لانه دورت علي الشريط ومعرفتش
> ...



ماما يا عدرا فريق ايثان 

 ميرووووووووووووو انتى تقصدى شريط جينا نرنم 

ياااااااااااااااارب تكون هى احسن تضربينى​


----------



## mero_engel (13 ديسمبر 2009)

marmora jesus قال:


> شريط زي العصفور لساتر ميخائيل
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/37954503/e59d61a6/_____.html
> 
> اتفضلي يا قمر​




ميرسي يا قمر بحمله لسه مش عارفه هو ولا لا 
بس كفايه انه تعبتك حبيبتي


+bent el3dra+ قال:


> ماما يا عدرا فريق ايثان
> 
> ميرووووووووووووو انتى تقصدى شريط جينا نرنم
> 
> ياااااااااااااااارب تكون هى احسن تضربينى​


لا تمام يا حبي هو بعينه 
وهوانا اقدر اعمل حاجه برضه كانت تتقطع ههههههه
ميرسي يا قمر


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 ديسمبر 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> ميرسي يا قمر بحمله لسه مش عارفه هو ولا لا
> بس كفايه انه تعبتك حبيبتي
> 
> لا تمام يا حبي هو بعينه
> ...



طب هاتى نص جنيه اقسمه انا ومرمورة هههههههههه
اى خدمة يا حبوبتى 
​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 ديسمبر 2009)

تعب ايه بس يا قمر
مفيش تعب ولا حاجة
انا تحت امرك يا حبيبتي
بصي انا حملته مش فيه الترنيمة اللي تقصديها
بس طلع ترانيمه حلوة
هتسمعيها كلها كلها برده ماشي؟
غصب واقتدار من الاخر
هههههههههههههههه
بقولك ايه يا بنت العدرا
انا عايزة 75 قرش ماليش دعوه
مش هرضي بأقل من كده
وانتي كفاية عليكي ربع جنيه
قشطة ؟​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*مفاجاة هايلة نادرة شريط جينا نرنم لفريق ايثان*

ميييييييييرو الشريط على فكرة موجود على المنتدى هنا كامل 

اوووووووووووووك يا مرمورة بس لما نطول حاجة الاول منها ويلا بينا من هنا احسن جو و كوبكوب يطردونا 
​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
طب بقولك ايه هسيبك انتي تطلعي منها الجنيه ومستنية ال 75 قرش بتوعي علي البروفايل 
وعارفة لو مش وصل هعمل ايه ؟
هسلطهم عليكي يخلوكي بشرطة
وكفاية بقي احسن انا وانتي نتشرط من المشرفين​


----------



## oesi no (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*هو انتو مش عندكم مكان رغى غير طلبات الترانيم 
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (14 ديسمبر 2009)

اصل الكراسة بتاعت البروفايل خلصت عندنا
هنستلف من عندكم كام صفحة لحد ما نشتري
كمان احنا انسحبنا بالذوق علشان خاطر المشرفين
وكملنا خناق علي جنب​


----------



## kalabala (15 ديسمبر 2009)

merci kter ana kont badawar 3aleha


----------



## مينا 2020 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

venanabil قال:


> انهارده طلبى ترنيمه جميله جدا بس انا مش عارفه اسمها انا سمعت جزء من القرار وعجبنى اوى انا هاقولكم الجزء اللى سمعته ويارب حد يعرف يجيبها
> (عمانوئيل الله معانا عمانوئيل ساكن غنانا)[/         اسف


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 ديسمبر 2009)

مينا 2020 قال:


> venanabil قال:
> 
> 
> > انهارده طلبى ترنيمه جميله جدا بس انا مش عارفه اسمها انا سمعت جزء من القرار وعجبنى اوى انا هاقولكم الجزء اللى سمعته ويارب حد يعرف يجيبها
> ...


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرااااااااااااااا على شريط قلبك كبير.*
*ترانيمه حلوه اوييييييي. من فضلكم صلوا لاجلي*


----------



## in_god_i_trust5 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

please i need this hymn
ترنيمة الرب هو الملك القدير
thnx in advance w rbna y3wd t3b m7btkom


----------



## oesi no (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*الرب هو الملك القدير 

للتحميل كليك يمين + save target as 
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (16 ديسمبر 2009)

in_god_i_trust5 قال:


> please i need this hymn
> ترنيمة الرب هو الملك القدير
> thnx in advance w rbna y3wd t3b m7btkom


 

بص انا لقيتها استماع

http://tranem.linga.org/PlaySong?TranemID=2666​


----------



## lukyman (16 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يعوض تعبك
انا محتاج شريط مدائح مريمية لفريق شمس البر
اللينكات الخاصة بالشريط الموجودة في المنتدي لا تعمل


----------



## maryoum (16 ديسمبر 2009)

مش هي الترنيمة الي انا عاوزها 
اشكرك على تعبك بس الترنيمة الي انا عاوزها بالموسيقى


----------



## anosh (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*ممكن فى السريع كده ترنيمة فى كل عيد ميلاد انجليزى 
بس بسرعه ربنا يعوضكم 
و كل سنه و انتم طيبين ​*


----------



## cobcob (18 ديسمبر 2009)

anosh قال:


> *ممكن فى السريع كده ترنيمة فى كل عيد ميلاد انجليزى
> بس بسرعه ربنا يعوضكم
> و كل سنه و انتم طيبين ​*




*
بصى يا ستى
فى الموضوع بتاع ترانيم الميلاد والعام الجديد
هتلاقى شريط اسمه تونى فى العيد
نزلى الترنيمة دى منه وشوفيها اذا كانت اللى انت عايزاها​*


----------



## anosh (18 ديسمبر 2009)

cobcob قال:


> *
> بصى يا ستى
> فى الموضوع بتاع ترانيم الميلاد والعام الجديد
> هتلاقى شريط اسمه تونى فى العيد
> نزلى الترنيمة دى منه وشوفيها اذا كانت اللى انت عايزاها​*




*هى اكيد هى
 بس عربى مش انجليزى 
ياريت اللى عنده فى كل عيد ميلاد انجليزى يرفعهالى*​


----------



## anosh (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*طيب  طلب تانى صغير عايزه ترنيمة انا نجم من شريط تونى فى العيد 
لان اللى فى المنتدى هنا مقطوعه مش كامله الترنيمة ​*


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*سلام و محبة. من فضلكم عايزه ترنيمة يوم الجمعة العظيمة لفيفيان السودانية mp3للتحميل وشكراااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 ديسمبر 2009)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> *سلام و محبة. من فضلكم عايزه ترنيمة يوم الجمعة العظيمة لفيفيان السودانية mp3للتحميل وشكراااااااااااااااااااا*



يوم الجمعة الحزينة
​


----------



## Tender_Heart (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*لو سمحتوا يا جماعة انا محتاجة ترنيمة اسمها انا الخروف الضال وانت الراعى الامين تركت على الجبال ال 99

انا لاقيت واحده بصوت مرنم بس اللحن مختلف عن اللى انا محتاجاها. ياريت لو حد يقدر يساعدنى 

من فضلكم انا محتاجاها ضرورى للخدمة فى الكنيسة*

*ربنا يباركم ويعوض تعب محبتكم*


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (20 ديسمبر 2009)

* شكرا لتعبكم لي طلب اخر ممكن ترنيمة أمدح في البتولmp3 للتحميل*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 ديسمبر 2009)

Tender_Heart قال:


> *لو سمحتوا يا جماعة انا محتاجة ترنيمة اسمها انا الخروف الضال وانت الراعى الامين تركت على الجبال ال 99
> 
> انا لاقيت واحده بصوت مرنم بس اللحن مختلف عن اللى انا محتاجاها. ياريت لو حد يقدر يساعدنى
> 
> ...



انا جبتهالك واتمنى تكون غير اللى انتى حملتيها لانى ملقتش غيرها 


ترنيمة انا الخروف
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 ديسمبر 2009)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> * شكرا لتعبكم لي طلب اخر ممكن ترنيمة أمدح في البتولmp3 للتحميل*



امدح فى البتول بصوت الانبا يوأنس

امدح فى البتول بصوت بولس ملاك

امدح فى البتول بصوت عادل ماهر او ساتر ميخائيل 

​


----------



## cobcob (20 ديسمبر 2009)

anosh قال:


> *هى اكيد هى
> بس عربى مش انجليزى
> ياريت اللى عنده فى كل عيد ميلاد انجليزى يرفعهالى*​




*يا حبيبتى ما هى دى عربى وانجليزى
مش نافعة برضو ؟؟​*


----------



## venanabil (20 ديسمبر 2009)

لو سمحتوا ليا طلب يمكن يكون صعب شويه بس انا عارفه انكم هاتحاولوا كتير علشان تحققوه
فى ترنيمه اسمها (طال انتظارى ع البركه وطال اسايا اعوام بتمضى مش عارف ايه الحكايه )
ياريت حد يقدر يجيبهالى ضرورى جدا
وشكرا على تعبكم مقدما


----------



## Gougie (21 ديسمبر 2009)

ممكن بليز ترنيمة "ليتى سلامك يأسرني"
و ترنيمة "ابتدي بالشكر"​


----------



## Tender_Heart (21 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرآ بنت العدرا بس دى اللى انا لاقيتها. مش هى اللى محتاجاها. ميرسى كتير على تعبك ربنا يعوضك


----------



## marmora jesus (21 ديسمبر 2009)

]ممكن بليز ترنيمة "ليتى سلامك يأسرني"

فيديو​

http://dhiaakram.com/video/Laytaa Salamaka.wmv

للتحميل كليك يمين +save target as 

دي استماع


*http://tranem.linga.org/online/PlaySong.php?Language=&TranemID=1719*​


----------



## marmora jesus (21 ديسمبر 2009)

Gougie قال:


> ترنيمة "ابتدي بالشكر"




http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=69609​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (21 ديسمبر 2009)

لو سمحتم عايزه ترنيمة ابو سيفين نورك بيلالي. شكراااااااااا لمحبتكم


----------



## مايكل سعيد (22 ديسمبر 2009)

انا عارف ان الترانيم اللي طلبتها صعبه بس ياريت متكنش مستحيله انا حتي عايز اعرف اسم الشريط وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم  لو سمحت مش تنسونى انا تعبت كتيررررررررررررر ومش لقيها برضك 
الدنيا دايما تملي مضلمة
دايما دايقين المر   للشماس بولس ملاك


----------



## venanabil (22 ديسمبر 2009)

هو لسه محدش لقى الترنيمه ياللا الهمه ياشباب


----------



## magd 7 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

لو سمحتم انا عاوز ترنيمة لا لا تتركنى وحدى يا راعى الامين بصوت الانبا يوأنس سكرتير البابا


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*لو سمحتم عايزه ترانيم فيلم مارينا الراهب و شكراااااااااااااااا*


----------



## فارس جرجس (23 ديسمبر 2009)

laaaaaaa;;;;;;;;;;;,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## فارس جرجس (23 ديسمبر 2009)

مممممممممممششششششششششششششكككككككككككككككككووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## oliver (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*ياريت ترنيمة *
​*غير ربنا ماتروحش لحد*



*لزياد شحاتة*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 ديسمبر 2009)

oliver قال:


> *ياريت ترنيمة *
> ​*غير ربنا ماتروحش لحد*
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.4shared.com/file/179874091/2b17ba6c/matro7sh_l7d.html​


----------



## maryoum (24 ديسمبر 2009)

انا عاوزة ترنية للكريسماس اسمها
we wish you a merry christmas


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*من فضلكم عايزه ترنيمة ياعدرا ياام النور اظهري لينا ظهورmp3*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 ديسمبر 2009)

maryoum قال:


> انا عاوزة ترنية للكريسماس اسمها
> we wish you a merry christmas


http://www.4shared.com/file/180478756/6d255efa/Merry_Chritmas.html​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 ديسمبر 2009)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> *من فضلكم عايزه ترنيمة ياعدرا ياام النور اظهري لينا ظهورmp3*


 بصى يا نرمين دى ترنيمة العدرا معانا وكلماتها اهى

العدرا      معانا                                فى الزيتون جيانا     
                                  فرحت قلوبنا                                بوجودها      ويانا​                                   يا عدرا يا أم النور                                     إملينا هنا وسرور​                    ياللا إظهرى ياللا طلى بنورك طلة (2)​                                   من قريب وبعيد                                 جايين      يشوفوا نورك​                                   وكل قلب سعيد                                 اللى      ييجى ويزورك​                                   على القبة جنب      الصليب                                        بتظهر أم الحبيب​                   ياللا إظهرى ياللا طلى بنورك طلة (2)​                                   يا عدرا يا حبيبتنا                                      جيتى ونورتى بلدنا​                                   جبتى لينا الركات                                      وشفيتى أمراضنا​                                   إشفعى يا عدرا فينا                                      عند يسوع ابنك وفادينا​                    ياللا إظهرى ياللا طلى بنورك طلة (2)​                                   الرب يسوع فادينا                                      أرسل ست العدرا لينا​                                   علشان تواسينا                                             وتحقق أمانينا​           قولى لفادينا الرب يسوع                                        ييجى ويمسح      الدموع​                    ياللا إظهرى ياللا طلى بنورك طلة (2)​                                   يا أم التاج منور                                يا      أم يسوع يا طاهرة​                                   مين اللى كان يتصور                                      يشوفك هنا فى القاهرة​                                   عليتى راية      الصليب                                        يا عدرا يا أم الحبيب​                    ياللا إظهرى ياللا طلى بنورك طلة (2)​                                   اللى ييجى      كنيستنا                                        ويشوفك يا حبيبتنا​                                   يعرف حقيقة ديانتنا                                      ويشوف حلاوة فرحتنا​                                   مين زيك يا عدرا      مين                                        بحنانك على التائبين​                    ياللا إظهرى ياللا طلى بنورك طلة (2)
 

http://www.4shared.com/file/180500154/3b6e643e/19__.html


ودى كلمات ترنيمة يا عدرا يا ام النور 




يا عدرا يا أم النور إظهري لينا علي  طول (2)
عايزين شفاعتك يا بتول عايزين صلاتك علي طول
يالا اظهري ونوري وإملي الدنيا بالبخور
عايزين شفاعتك يا بتول (3)​ + ( نورك يا عدرا يفرحنا لما تطلي  علينا إحنا
نتملي بجمال نورك ونتملي من بخورك )2
ونشوف أسراب الحمام (3) ​ + ( يا مريم يا أم الله أنظري لينا  إحنا خطاه
اطلبي يسوع يسامحنا واسأليه دايما يحرسنا )2
دي شفاعتك أقوي الشفاعات(3)​ + ( عمانوئيل معاكي جانا يا فرحتنا  ويا هنانا
بمحبة قلبه ملانا وسلامه الكامل هنانا )2
وفدانا علي الصليب (3)​


http://www.4shared.com/file/180507371/e7611ee4/__online.html


شوفى اللى انتى عايزاها​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*يا ترى حد يقدر يجيبلي ترنيمة يا عدرا يا ام النور اظهري لينا ظهورmp3 انا كنت طلبتها قبل كده. شكرا لتعبكم.*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 ديسمبر 2009)

nermeen magdy قال:


> *يا ترى حد يقدر يجيبلي ترنيمة يا عدرا يا ام النور اظهري لينا ظهورmp3 انا كنت طلبتها قبل كده. شكرا لتعبكم.*


يا نرمين انا جبتهالك المشاركة اللى قبل بتاعتك علطول 
​


----------



## maktres (25 ديسمبر 2009)

انا محتاج شريط( دايما بلاقيك) للمرنم ساتر ميخائيل والمرنمه نعمه اسحق 
كورال ابسطولوس بكنيسه الاباء الرسل باشروبه 
انا دورت كتير علي الشريط ده بس للاسف مش لاقيه 
يااااااااااااريت يا جماعه تجيبولي الشريط ده لانه بجد اجمل شريط سمعته في حياتي 

​


----------



## maryoum (25 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جداااااااااا
ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 ديسمبر 2009)

maktres قال:


> انا محتاج شريط( دايما بلاقيك) للمرنم ساتر ميخائيل والمرنمه نعمه اسحق
> كورال ابسطولوس بكنيسه الاباء الرسل باشروبه
> انا دورت كتير علي الشريط ده بس للاسف مش لاقيه
> يااااااااااااريت يا جماعه تجيبولي الشريط ده لانه بجد اجمل شريط سمعته في حياتي
> ...



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51585


بص هو فى واحد بس لكورال ايثان معرفش هو هو ولا لا 
عموما شوفه 
​


----------



## maktres (25 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا يابنت العدرا علي اهتمامك بس للاسف مش هو ده الشريط اللي انا بدور عليه 
دي اسماء الترانيم اللي موجوده في الشريط


ياما اتمنيت - لما- حبك - لو لم -  قلب - بدموع - جند يسوع - الابرار 
​


----------



## lukyman (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*ربنا يعوض تعبك
انا محتاج شريط مدائح مريمية لفريق شمس البر
اللينكات الخاصة بالشريط الموجودة في المنتدي لا تعمل *


----------



## magd 7 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين 
لو سمحتم انا عاوز ترنيمة لا لا تتركنى وحدى يا راعى الامين بصوت الانبا يوأنس سكرتير البابا


----------



## marmora jesus (26 ديسمبر 2009)

maktres قال:


> شكرا يابنت العدرا علي اهتمامك بس للاسف مش هو ده الشريط اللي انا بدور عليه
> 
> دي اسماء الترانيم اللي موجوده في الشريط​
> 
> ياما اتمنيت - لما- حبك - لو لم - قلب - بدموع - جند يسوع - الابرار ​


 

انت تقصد شريط املنا فيك للمرنم ساتر ميخائيل والمرنمة انجي اسحق والاعلامي اسامة منير ؟
لو هو ده قصدك مش هنقدر نرفعه لان واضح ان الشريط لسه جديد ومش مر علي 6 شهور
واحنا ممنوع نرفع اي شريط جديد حتي علشان يغطي مصاريفه

كل اللي اقدر اقدمه البرومو بتاع الشريط
ويارب يكون هو​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/135752174/292bd3bd/___-___promo.html?s=1​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا لمحبتكم. كنت عايزه ترنيمة(نفسي ياربي وده شوق قلبي اني اعيش لك طول ايامي)mp3 *


----------



## +febronia+ (26 ديسمبر 2009)

:36_33_3:هااااااااااااااااااي ممكن موسيقي لكرسمس بس ياريت تكون wav


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 ديسمبر 2009)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> *شكرا لمحبتكم. كنت عايزه ترنيمة(نفسي ياربي وده شوق قلبي اني اعيش لك طول ايامي)mp3 *


http://www.4shared.com/file/181526123/13976052/NefsyYaRabyWedhSho23.html​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 ديسمبر 2009)

magd 7 قال:


> كل سنة وانتم طيبين
> لو سمحتم انا عاوز ترنيمة لا لا تتركنى وحدى يا راعى الامين بصوت الانبا يوأنس سكرتير البابا


للاسف انا مش لقياها بصوت الانبا يوأنس 
لكن موجودة بأصوات تانية لو عايزها اوك 
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 ديسمبر 2009)

fofo.com قال:


> :36_33_3:هااااااااااااااااااي ممكن موسيقي لكرسمس بس ياريت تكون wav



http://www.4shared.com/file/181535639/c0c328d6/3f176e2fde.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/181527249/1fe2f7f6/Merry_Chritmas.html
​


----------



## +febronia+ (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا جدا *​


----------



## العابر (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*كل عام وانتم بخير احبائي بمناسبة راس السنة وعيد الميلاد* ...........رجاء ان ترسلوا لي ترنيمة فيك ارتياحي للمرنم روماني سليمان...........وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## العابر (26 ديسمبر 2009)

عايز ترنيمة من يحيي العظام للمرنم اكمل سمير وشكرا


----------



## العابر (26 ديسمبر 2009)

وسالتكم من فترة عن اخنار المرنمة منال سمير وان امكن ان ترسلوا لي اجمل ترنيماتها وشكرا


----------



## العابر (26 ديسمبر 2009)

ترنيمة جميلة للمرنم روماني سليمان ومناسبة جدا لحالتي الروحية وهي فيك ارتياحي


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 ديسمبر 2009)

العابر قال:


> *كل عام وانتم بخير احبائي بمناسبة راس السنة وعيد الميلاد* ...........رجاء ان ترسلوا لي ترنيمة فيك ارتياحي للمرنم روماني سليمان...........وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم





العابر قال:


> عايز ترنيمة من يحيي العظام للمرنم اكمل سمير وشكرا





العابر قال:


> وسالتكم من فترة عن اخنار المرنمة منال سمير وان امكن ان ترسلوا لي اجمل ترنيماتها وشكرا





العابر قال:


> ترنيمة جميلة للمرنم روماني سليمان ومناسبة جدا لحالتي الروحية وهي فيك ارتياحي



اخى العابر انا كنت جبتلك الترانيم دى قبل كده وده لينك المشاركة 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1730180&postcount=4846

كل سنة وانت طيب​


----------



## العابر (26 ديسمبر 2009)

عايز ترنيمة (عارفين الخلق شمس وقمر................. اقدر اقوله ابويا) للمرنمة منال سمير  - - فريق الحاة الافضل وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 ديسمبر 2009)

العابر قال:


> عايز ترنيمة (عارفين الخلق شمس وقمر................. اقدر اقوله ابويا) للمرنمة منال سمير  - - فريق الحاة الافضل وشكرا جزيلا


http://www.4shared.com/file/181569381/a9118b0c/_online.html​


----------



## oesi no (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*اقدر اقوله ابويا *​


----------



## روبير_81 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

سلام ونعمة 
ياريت شريط ترانيم النغم المعزى وهى تراتيل بالناى 
علشان مش لاقية خالص وكل اللينكات اللى تخصة كلها غلط
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم
merry christmas


----------



## العابر (26 ديسمبر 2009)

اشكركم احبائي علي تعب محبتكم لان وصلتني ترنيمتين لمنال سمير وترنيمة لاكمل سميرولكن فيك ارتياحي لروماني سليمان  لم استطيع العثور عليها شكرا جزيلا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 ديسمبر 2009)

العابر قال:


> اشكركم احبائي علي تعب محبتكم لان وصلتني ترنيمتين لمنال سمير وترنيمة لاكمل سميرولكن فيك ارتياحي لروماني سليمان  لم استطيع العثور عليها شكرا جزيلا





فيك ارتياحى
​


----------



## العابر (26 ديسمبر 2009)

حقا ليلا ونهارا اصلي من اجلكم ومنتدي البركة المثمر هذا ربنا يبارك كل العاملين فيه وكل اعضائه بكل بركة روحية في السماويات............اشكركم احبائي لاني وصلتني الترانيم


----------



## just someone (26 ديسمبر 2009)

مساء الخير يا جماعه ... انا اشتركت فى المنتدى ده عشان اطلب طلب واحد بس يارب يقدر حد يساعدنى فيه ... انا عادة مبسمعش ترانيم والحان لأنى ببساطه متعودتش ... ولما بسمع بسمع حاجات قليله قوى وتخص الانسان من جواه فى حالاته الكتير اللى بيمر بيها فالدنيا ... واللى غالبا مبتبقى حالات انكسار او حيرة او تعجب ... ما علينا .. انا فيه ترنيمة من الترانيم القليله اللى كنت سمعتها زمان وانا صغير ... معرفش اسمها .. بس الشريط اسمه ( احنا شبابك ) و هوا قديم من التسعينات ... وفيه ترنيمة محتج اسمعها قوى قوى دلوقت ... كلماتها بتقول :
كنت عايز وحدى انقل ميت جبل من سكتى .. والطريق طويل وعتمة ... والأمل كان كلمتى
كنت مخدوع ألف مرة ... ألف مرة فقوتى ...
أااااااااااااااااااه ... يا خردل
لو فقلبى قد حبة واحده منه ... لو فقلبى قدها بيسكن ايمان ... ماللى بيهد الجباااااال مع خطوتى
كنت عديت من زمان .. من زمان ... من زمان

من سنين وسط البرارى .. لسه وحدى .. قالو كنعان جنب منك ... والمسيره مش طويله بس عدى
كنت ماسك فالايدين السودا أه ... كل ماجرى .. يقولى هدى .. كنت اهدى

دا اللى فاكره منها ... اتمنى لو حد يعرفها يجيبهالى وانا هحاول اجيب اى معلومات عن الشريط
ومتشكر على وقت ومجهود اى حد قرا كلامى ده ... ربنا يقويكو


----------



## marmora jesus (27 ديسمبر 2009)

just someone قال:


> مساء الخير يا جماعه ... انا اشتركت فى المنتدى ده عشان اطلب طلب واحد بس يارب يقدر حد يساعدنى فيه ... انا عادة مبسمعش ترانيم والحان لأنى ببساطه متعودتش ... ولما بسمع بسمع حاجات قليله قوى وتخص الانسان من جواه فى حالاته الكتير اللى بيمر بيها فالدنيا ... واللى غالبا مبتبقى حالات انكسار او حيرة او تعجب ... ما علينا .. انا فيه ترنيمة من الترانيم القليله اللى كنت سمعتها زمان وانا صغير ... معرفش اسمها .. بس الشريط اسمه ( احنا شبابك ) و هوا قديم من التسعينات ... وفيه ترنيمة محتج اسمعها قوى قوى دلوقت ... كلماتها بتقول :
> كنت عايز وحدى انقل ميت جبل من سكتى .. والطريق طويل وعتمة ... والأمل كان كلمتى
> كنت مخدوع ألف مرة ... ألف مرة فقوتى ...
> أااااااااااااااااااه ... يا خردل
> ...


 


بص ده اللي انا لقيته ويارب يكون هو

احنا شبابك

http://www.4shared.com/file/46381904/b0841829/__online.html

الايقونة

http://www.4shared.com/file/46383198/ccea7678/_online.htm

بدري

http://www.4shared.com/file/46384218/9ba27a90/_online.html

تحت كنيستي

http://www.4shared.com/file/46385584/fe25fc12/__online.html

ترينتي 1

http://www.4shared.com/file/46385626/e882cbed/_online.html

ترينتي 2

http://www.4shared.com/file/46385816/c931b524/2_online.html

ترينتي 3

http://www.4shared.com/file/46386184/eb99fb20/3_online.html

ترينتي 4

http://www.4shared.com/file/46386226/fd3eccdf/4_online.html

ترينتي 5

http://www.4shared.com/file/46387064/cc64dbfc/5_online.html

ساعات الشروق

http://www.4shared.com/file/46388093/8dfb42c6/__online.html

طوباكي يا عدرا يا امي

http://www.4shared.com/file/46391663/4e864481/____.html

عاوز تيجي

http://www.4shared.com/file/46392870/d6bfa69e/__online.html

قبل ايدينا

http://www.4shared.com/file/46394312/47d5d009/__online.html

قصيدة شعر

http://www.4shared.com/file/46396131/4567ffd4/__online.html

لو حاسس

http://www.4shared.com/file/46397606/4ddd4854/_online.html​


----------



## wgwg_wk (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

لو سمحتم انا عاوز ترنيمه قدسنا سيدهم بشاى من ألبوم سحابة شهود
ياريت تقدروا تجيبوا الترنيمه دى إذا سمحتم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



wgwg_wk قال:


> لو سمحتم انا عاوز ترنيمه قدسنا سيدهم بشاى من ألبوم سحابة شهود
> ياريت تقدروا تجيبوا الترنيمه دى إذا سمحتم



ده شريط سحابة شهود اتمنى يكون هو اللى فى الترنيمة


سحابة شهود
​


----------



## just someone (28 ديسمبر 2009)

marmora jesus قال:


> بص ده اللي انا لقيته ويارب يكون هو
> 
> احنا شبابك
> 
> ...


----------



## sherihan81 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

من فضلكم انا عايزة شريط يسوع في بيتنا لانه اللينك الموجود في الموقع مش شغال خالص:ab10:...واشكر تعب محبتكم::36_3_15:


----------



## oesi no (28 ديسمبر 2009)

البوم
يسوع فى بيتنا
لفريق الحياة الافضل



عارف اللى يبص فى مرأه
*عايشين منورين*
*انا لما بزعل*
*انا مستعد*
*ده يسوع المسيح*
*انت عارف مكانى*
*فاتت سنه *
*لما قلبى يبقى ملكك*
*لتكن اقوال فمى*
*ممكن نختلف*
*نور يايسوع*
*ربى انا عايز ارنم ليك*
*شكرا ياربى*
*تعالى يايسوع بيتنا*
*يا ماما وبابا*
*ياربى انت عارف*
*ياريت كان ليا جنه*
*زى الابن الضال*​


----------



## sylvy (28 ديسمبر 2009)

ياريت انا عايزة كل الترانيم الخاصة بالعذراء مريم اللى بتتذاع على قناة اغابى الفترة دى لانها اكثر من روعة وشكرا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 ديسمبر 2009)

sylvy قال:


> ياريت انا عايزة كل الترانيم الخاصة بالعذراء مريم اللى بتتذاع على قناة اغابى الفترة دى لانها اكثر من روعة وشكرا


طيب ياريت تقولى اسماءهم 
​


----------



## ramez rafaat (29 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## مجدى ifm (29 ديسمبر 2009)

بركة الست العدرا تكون معاكم ومعانا


----------



## مجدى ifm (29 ديسمبر 2009)

لو سمحت عايز ترنيمة  مين الى يقدر يبعد عنك


----------



## alpha&omega (29 ديسمبر 2009)

هل من الممكن ترنيمة (السلام لك يا ام بي اخرستوس) الي على قناة ctv
شكرا


----------



## Light Of Christianity (29 ديسمبر 2009)

ياجماعة انا سمعت ترنيمة على البالتوك بس مقالوش اسمها ولا اسم اللى بيغنيها بس هى كانت واحدة بنت

فى جملة علقت فى دماغى 

 انادي عليه وبلجأ ليه يعزيني
و ليل و نهار من الاخطار بيحمينى

حد يعرفها ؟؟


----------



## sylvy (29 ديسمبر 2009)

بالنسبة للترانيم اللى على قناة اغابى الخاصة بالعذراء مريم مافيش حاجة معينة ياريت الترانيم الجديدة اللى مش موجودة على النت وشكرا


----------



## مجدى ifm (30 ديسمبر 2009)

ممكن لو سمحت تر سل لى  ترنيمة  (مين الى يقدر يبعدعنك)التى  رنمت فى قصة  حياة راهبة  فى ذى  الرحال (الرهب مرين)


----------



## marmora jesus (30 ديسمبر 2009)

مجدى  قال:


> ممكن لو سمحت تر سل لى ترنيمة (مين الى يقدر يبعدعنك)التى رنمت فى قصة حياة راهبة فى ذى الرحال (الرهب مرين)
> 
> 
> دوله الترنيمتين اللي لقيتهم لفيلم القديسة مارينا الراهب يارب تكون واحده منهم اللي عايزها
> ...


----------



## marmora jesus (30 ديسمبر 2009)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> *لو سمحتم عايزه ترانيم فيلم مارينا الراهب و شكراااااااااااااااا*


 

سوري علي التأخير بس انا مش كنت بلاقي روابط شغالة ولما لقيتهم جيبتهم علي طول

عريان خرجت

http://www.4shared.com/file/19365871/9747ed/__online.html

بتسمح بالتجارب


http://www.4shared.com/file/19365652/a13659df/__online.html​


----------



## marmora jesus (30 ديسمبر 2009)

No Religion قال:


> ياجماعة انا سمعت ترنيمة على البالتوك بس مقالوش اسمها ولا اسم اللى بيغنيها بس هى كانت واحدة بنت
> 
> فى جملة علقت فى دماغى
> 
> ...


 

بص حضرتك لما نتكلم عن ترنيمة بنقول اللي بترنمها مش اللي بتغنيها
واسم اللي بترنمها هي مريم بطرس
اما اسم الترنيمة لما بخاف من شريط ما تعولش الهم
واتفضل رابط التحميل اهو​ 
http://new.mp3-tranem.net/Mp3Server.axd?param=3678​ 

جزء من كلمات الترنيمة​ 
و لما يرتعش قلبي،و لما بخاف
يطمني يشيل حملي عن الاكتاف
و لو مجدافي مني يتوه
بانادي عليه
إيديه ليَ تكون مجداف
يسوع موجود ،
و لما يسود على سنيني 
اكون بردان 
في حضنه حنان يدفيني​ 
انادي عليه وبلجأ ليه يعزيني
و ليل و نهار من الاخطار بيحميني​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*كل سنة و انتم كلكم بخير و طيبين.*
*لو سمحتم انا كنت عايزه ترانيم فيلم القديس فيلوثاؤس.*
*كنت طلبت قبل كده ترانيم عن القديس ونسmp3 *


----------



## Light Of Christianity (30 ديسمبر 2009)

> بص حضرتك لما نتكلم عن ترنيمة بنقول اللي بترنمها مش اللي بتغنيها
> واسم اللي بترنمها هي مريم بطرس
> اما اسم الترنيمة لما بخاف من شريط ما تعولش الهم



سورى مكنتش اعرف  وميرسى ليك ولتعبك
 
​


----------



## marmora jesus (31 ديسمبر 2009)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> *كل سنة و انتم كلكم بخير و طيبين.*
> *لو سمحتم انا كنت عايزه ترانيم فيلم القديس فيلوثاؤس.*
> *كنت طلبت قبل كده ترانيم عن القديس ونسmp3 *


 

بصي اللي قدرت اجيبه مديح القديس ونس بصوت ساتر ميخائيل mp3

http://www.4shared.com/file/36826200/cd9ea13/________.html?dirPwdVerified=18375833​


----------



## hekmat (31 ديسمبر 2009)

ممكن لو  حد يقدر يجيب شريط تاه طريقي لبولس الملاك


----------



## Gougie (31 ديسمبر 2009)

بليييزززززززززززززز محتاجة الترنيمة دية بجد جميلة  جداً
ترنيمة يا أبرع جمال فوق الصليب
1-فوق الصليب منظر عجيب والدم نازف فوق الصليب 
ليه ياحبيب والدين رهيب تحمل عقابى ليه يا حبيب
القرار
يا ابرع جمال .. فوق الصليب لا صوره ليك ولا جمال
فين الجمال؟! فى أنا! ازاى أنا!
2- انا الاثيم ذنبى عظيم وقلبى خادع وانت الرحيم
حبك حميم دمك كريم والصلب قاسى والموت اليم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (31 ديسمبر 2009)

hekmat قال:


> ممكن لو  حد يقدر يجيب شريط تاه طريقي لبولس الملاك


جارى البحث عنه يا حكمت وانشالله نجيبهولك
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (31 ديسمبر 2009)

Gougie قال:


> بليييزززززززززززززز محتاجة الترنيمة دية بجد جميلة  جداً
> ترنيمة يا أبرع جمال فوق الصليب
> 1-فوق الصليب منظر عجيب والدم نازف فوق الصليب
> ليه ياحبيب والدين رهيب تحمل عقابى ليه يا حبيب
> ...



اتفضلى يا حبيبتى 

http://www.4shared.com/file/185251619/1b9d3c08/fouak_alsaleeb.html

​


----------



## فرجاوي (1 يناير 2010)

اريد مدايح العدرا فى كيهك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 يناير 2010)

فرجاوي قال:


> اريد مدايح العدرا فى كيهك


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=112792​


----------



## hekmat (1 يناير 2010)

شكرا ليك لو ملقتهوش متتعبش نفسك ربنا يعوضك


----------



## amel (2 يناير 2010)

رجاء محبة اريد شريط ترنيمة شئ يطمنا وعد ربنا الكريم


----------



## مريون (2 يناير 2010)

*ممكن تسبحة افتح فاي بالتسبيح لكورال ctv *:smi420: *ضروري*


----------



## berobero (2 يناير 2010)

ارجو ترنيمة نورى يا سما نورى و شكراو يا ريت الموسيقى و مكتوبة


----------



## berobero (2 يناير 2010)

عايزة ترنيمة نورى يا سما


----------



## zohir (2 يناير 2010)

ارجو ترنيمة خاصة


----------



## ابن المحب (2 يناير 2010)

سلام ونعمه ممكن ترنيمه دى ايديك محاوطانى   واكون شاكر جدا جدا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 يناير 2010)

berobero قال:


> ارجو ترنيمة نورى يا سما نورى و شكراو يا ريت الموسيقى و مكتوبة



http://www.4shared.com/file/187035322/7bdca67d/___.html​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 يناير 2010)

ابن المحب قال:


> سلام ونعمه ممكن ترنيمه دى ايديك محاوطانى   واكون شاكر جدا جدا


http://www.4shared.com/file/89383542/3f7f2c51/Edeek_Mhawtany.html​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 يناير 2010)

مريون قال:


> *ممكن تسبحة افتح فاي بالتسبيح لكورال ctv *:smi420: *ضروري*



دى من قناة اغابى 
http://www.mediafire.com/?jdwtoyjmkfz

ودى من ctv بس بصوت الانبا يؤانس 
http://www.4shared.com/file/69186572/7bce3c99/25-MADE7AT_AFTA7_FAY_BEL_TASBEE7.html​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 يناير 2010)

zohir قال:


> ارجو ترنيمة خاصة


يعنى ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟
ياريت اسم ترنيمة محدد
​


----------



## مريون (3 يناير 2010)

*مرسييييييييييي بس  ياريت تسبحة افتح فاي للتسبيح لكورال السي تي في هو اللي بيقولها*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 يناير 2010)

مريون قال:


> *مرسييييييييييي بس  ياريت تسبحة افتح فاي للتسبيح لكورال السي تي في هو اللي بيقولها*



بص طيب هى دى ولا فى غيرها 
[YOUTUBE]cS8LrxdAXAE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Ayoub Saad (4 يناير 2010)

*رد: رد على: اطلب اى ترنيمة انت عاوزها*



cobcob قال:


> *
> ترنيمة يا قدوس - شريط ليك كل ايامنا - فريق الحياة الافضل betterlife\
> 
> 
> ...



*شكراً جداً على الترنيمة وعلى الشريط الرب يبارك حياتك*


----------



## مريون (4 يناير 2010)

*التسبحة دية بتاعة اغابي مش كورال ال ctv و بتيجي علي ctv 
و شكرا لتعب محبتك *


----------



## maryhanna48 (6 يناير 2010)

*طلب شريط*

سلام و نعمة 
كل سنة و كل الاعضاء و العاملين فى هذا المنتدى الرائع  بكل خير و سلام
ارجو  شريط ترانيم الميلاد لفريق الحياة الافضل و لكم الف شكر  و كل سنة و انتم طيبين


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 يناير 2010)

*رد: طلب شريط*



maryhanna48 قال:


> سلام و نعمة
> كل سنة و كل الاعضاء و العاملين فى هذا المنتدى الرائع  بكل خير و سلام
> ارجو  شريط ترانيم الميلاد لفريق الحياة الافضل و لكم الف شكر  و كل سنة و انتم طيبين



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=113384


كل سنة وانتى طيبة ​


----------



## maryhanna48 (7 يناير 2010)

[سلام و نعمة
لى رجاء انكم تلاقوا مجموعة ترانيم  لايمن كفرونى  موجوده فى البوم  لغيرك ما بقى رح غنى  و هم
من انا   -  مصلوب شوفوا يا بشر - وسط التجارب -لا لن ارى حبا - لولاك من كان يحمل همى -خبرنى شو بيك منى - انت كل مبتغاى يا رب حتى تفتقد نفسى - يا رب مهما التجارب قسيت على  -قد كان قلبى تائها
يا ريت  لو  تلاقوها  تبقى  نعمة  كبيرة من ربنا  و الف شكر على  تعبكم و ربنا يعوض كل تعب لكم  و يبارك عملكم  لهذه الخدمة


----------



## oesi no (7 يناير 2010)

4MB 


               mp3                                        ترنيمة  - وقف طول بالك - أيمن كفرونى -لغيرك ما بقى راح أغنى 








                                       4MB 


               mp3                                        ترنيمة  - وسط التجارب - أيمن كفرونى - لغيرك مابقى راح أغنى  - 








                                       3MB 


               mp3                                        ترنيمة - من أنا - أيمن كفرونى - لغيرك مابقى راح أغنى 







                                       5MB 


               mp3                                        ترنيمة - مصلوب - أيمن كفرونى - لغيرك مابقى راح أغنى 








                                       977kB 


               mp3                                        ترنيمة  - لو لاك - أيمن كفرونى  - لغيرك مابقى راح أغنى 








                                       5MB 


               mp3                                        ترنيمة  - لا لن ارى - أيمن كفرونى  - لغيرك مابقى راح أغنى 








                                       4MB 


               mp3                                        ترنيمة  - قد كان - أيمن كفرونى - لغيرك مابقى راح أغنى 







                                       4MB 


               mp3                                        ترنيمة - خبرنى - أيمن كفرونى - لغيرك مابقى راح أغنى 








                                       3MB 


               mp3                                        ترنيمة - أنت كل - أيمن كفرونى - لغيرك مابقى راح أغنى


----------



## king (7 يناير 2010)

شكرا على المهود الجميل


----------



## مجدى جوجو (8 يناير 2010)

رجاء محبة ممكن ترنيمة انا نجم حلو منور انا عايزها ضرورى


----------



## oesi no (8 يناير 2010)

*انا نجم 
*​


----------



## محب نبيل (8 يناير 2010)

انا عايز كل ترانيم فيليب ويصا المرنم الانجيلى ارجوكم فى محبة المسيح::99:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 يناير 2010)

محب نبيل قال:


> انا عايز كل ترانيم فيليب ويصا المرنم الانجيلى ارجوكم فى محبة المسيح::99:


(شريط بقرب قلبك)
​ 
لنسجد
نعلن انه مجيد
يسوع نتوجك
يسوع يسوع
اعبدك
ليس مثلك
فوق كل قوة
انت عظيم
خدنى بقرب قلبك
الرب صخرتى
حبك اطيب من الخمر
اسألنى
يا كنيسة

(شريط اهديك كل المجد)

اسمك عجيب
اهديك كل المجد
بثقة اتقدم
ادخل لقدسك
حينما ادنو
اتينا اليك
روح الله ندعوك
اطلب وجهك
اجذبنى اليك
انت قدوس
يسوع ما اعظمك

(شريط ستر العلى

نسجد ونعبد
قدوس انت يا الله
الرب صالح
عظيم هو ربنا
نباركك يامالك المجد
هللويا لملك المجد
انت مالك حياتى كلها
التصقت نفسى بك
نسبحك ونباركك
الساكن فى ستر العلى
نقطة من دم يسوع
فى ظروف قاسية
فى امل فى المسيح
يشفى النفس
من كل حى
 ​


----------



## محب نبيل (8 يناير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا خااااااااااااالصصص  وانا بشكرك


----------



## محب نبيل (8 يناير 2010)

ياريت تخلى الترانيم على الصفحة الاولى لمدة اسبوع واحد


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 يناير 2010)

محب نبيل قال:


> ياريت تخلى الترانيم على الصفحة الاولى لمدة اسبوع واحد


يعنى ايه؟


----------



## العابر (9 يناير 2010)

سلام ونعمة لاخواني الاحباء اريد ترنيمة من يحيي العظام للمرنم اكمل سمير وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## العابر (9 يناير 2010)

واتمني نالاكثر ان ترسلوا لي بعض ترانيم منال سمير مثل عارفين العمل شمس وقمر     يارب ياواحة   انا غريب وتايه وشكرا


----------



## العابر (9 يناير 2010)

اريد سماع احدث شريط للمرنمة الملاك فاديا بزي


----------



## marmora jesus (9 يناير 2010)

العابر قال:


> سلام ونعمة لاخواني الاحباء اريد ترنيمة من يحيي العظام للمرنم اكمل سمير وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


 
اتفضل

http://new.mp3-tranem.net/Mp3Server.axd?param=5385​


----------



## العابر (9 يناير 2010)

اريد بعض ترانيم المرنمة ليديا شديد واشكركم جزيلا لتعب محبتكم


----------



## marmora jesus (9 يناير 2010)

العابر قال:


> واتمني نالاكثر ان ترسلوا لي بعض ترانيم منال سمير مثل عارفين العمل شمس وقمر يارب ياواحة انا غريب وتايه وشكرا


 

ترنيمة اقدر اقوله يا ابويا

http://www.4shared.com/file/66074573/1984f019/___online.html

ترنيمة يارب يا واحة

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6L1OI768

ترنيمة انا غريب وتايه

http://files.arabchurch.com/tranem/k/Kama-ana-betterlife/18Track18.wma​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (9 يناير 2010)

*كل سنة و انتم طيبين. من فضلكم عايزه ترنيمة غريب انا في الارض لا تحجب عني وصياك*


----------



## العابر (9 يناير 2010)

شكرا احبائي علي ترنيمة من يحيي العظام واتمي ان ترسلوا الترانيم الاخري التي طلبتها ولكم الشكرالجزيل علي تعب محبتكم


----------



## marmora jesus (9 يناير 2010)

العابر قال:


> اريد سماع احدث شريط للمرنمة الملاك فاديا بزي


 

احدث حاجة ليها هو البوم ماليش غيرك والشريط تقريبا لسه مش كمل 6 شهور علشان نحطه في المنتدي كامل كل اللي اقدر اجيبه هو البرومو بتاعه

اتفضل لينك البرومو

http://www.4shared.com/file/131513057/776dce0f/Fadia_Bazy_12_Promo_album_Malesh_3erk__2009_Mar-Girgiscom.html
​


----------



## العابر (9 يناير 2010)

اشكركم احبائي علي الترانيم التي ارسلتموها لي قبل قليل وقمت بتحميلها ولكن ترنيمة عارفين العمل شمس وقمر لم استطع تحميلهاوعند التحميل تاتي رسالة تقول ارتباط الملف غير صالح


----------



## marmora jesus (9 يناير 2010)

العابر قال:


> اريد بعض ترانيم المرنمة ليديا شديد واشكركم جزيلا لتعب محبتكم



اتفضل ده لينك فيه ترانيم كتير ليها

http://www.masi7i.com/index.pl/songs__ledia_sheded​


----------



## marmora jesus (9 يناير 2010)

العابر قال:


> اشكركم احبائي علي الترانيم التي ارسلتموها لي قبل قليل وقمت بتحميلها ولكن ترنيمة عارفين العمل شمس وقمر لم استطع تحميلهاوعند التحميل تاتي رسالة تقول ارتباط الملف غير صالح


 

انا اسفة خد جرب ده هو اشتغل معايا

http://www.4shared.com/file/71445029/ef6d4e1a/___.html?s=1​


----------



## marmora jesus (9 يناير 2010)

nermeen magdy قال:


> *كل سنة و انتم طيبين. من فضلكم عايزه ترنيمة غريب انا في الارض لا تحجب عني وصياك*


 

بصراحة انا مش لقيتها انا اللي لقيته المزمور وبس​


----------



## العابر (9 يناير 2010)

اشكرك اختي العزيزة علي تعبك لاني قمت بتحميل جميع الترانيم الان والرب يباركك وجميع العاملين بهذا المنتدي الرائع وسلام الرب معكم وفيكم


----------



## bashoka (9 يناير 2010)

عايز تمجيد
 الانبا برسوم العريان ( ابدابنشيد ومديح)


----------



## the bluse (9 يناير 2010)

اريد شريط امل البداية لفريق جيل جديد باند


----------



## marmora jesus (10 يناير 2010)

bashoka قال:


> عايز تمجيد
> الانبا برسوم العريان ( ابدابنشيد ومديح)


 

اتفضل​ 

ابدا بنشيد ومديح ومدح حبيب المسيح​ 
وباعلى صوتى اصيح بى اجيوس افا برسوم​ 
بمحبة روحانية احببت البتولية​ 
ومضيت للبرية بى اجيوس افا برسوم​ 
تركت عالم شرير بقلب طاهر بصير​ 
وبصبر حملت النير بى اجيوس افا برسوم​ 
ثقتك فى اسم يسوع شربت من ينبوع​ 
بنفس لا تجوع بى اجيوس افا برسوم​ 
جاهدت الى السجون وكنت نور العيون​ 
ايمانك كان حصون بى اجيوس افا برسوم​ 
حاول الاشرار يؤذوك وعن الايمان يثنوك​ 
حقا لم يعرفوك بى اجيوس افا برسوم​ 
خبر ذاع فى الاركان وصداقة الثعبان​ 
كنت مثال للشجعان بى اجيوس افا برسوم​ 
دوى اسمك فى الاقطار بحب يسوع البار​ 
صرت مرشد ومنار بى اجيوس افا برسوم​ 
ذاع الخير بسببك وكل من قصدك​ 
رجع مادح اسمك بى اجيوس افا برسوم​ 
ربنا احبك بتمام وتماجيد مدى الايام​ 
ونفسك لا تنام بى اجيوس افا برسوم​ 
زينت الفضيلة بروحانية اصيلة​ 
بوداعة جميلة بى اجيوس افا برسوم​ 
سعيت الى الملكوت تركت الكسوة والقوت​ 
تصيح باعلى صوت بى اجيوس افا برسوم​ 
شهران اصبح مشهور وملتحف بالنور​ 
بقديسه المستور بى اجيوس افا برسوم​ 
صلوات وابتهالات ودموع مع مطانيات​ 
تسابيح كل الاوقات بى اجيوس افا برسوم​ 
ضعفات البشرية وامراض البرية​ 
صارت متلاشية بى اجيوس افا برسوم​ 
طهارة وسلام وتعاليم مدى الايام​ 
كنت حمامة سلام بى اجيوس افا برسوم​ 
ظهرت بركاتك وقوة شفاعاتك​ 
فى عديد معجزاتك بى اجيوس افا برسوم​ 
عريان هو اسمك برغم ثياب برك​ 
يسوع هو سترك بى اجيوس افا برسوم​ 
غار منك الاشرار وسجنوك ايها البار​ 
برك وضح بوقار بى اجيوس افا برسوم​ 
فى صفوف القديسين واقف يا بار وامين​ 
ونحن متشفعين بى اجيوس افا برسوم​ 
قام ضدك الشياطين فكنت نعم الامين​ 
فى صفوف المنتصرين بى اجيوس افا برسوم​ 
كم من مرة ظلموك وبشماتة اهانوك​ 
وهم لم يعرفوك بى اجيوس افا برسوم​ 
لمع اسمك يا ضياء بين صفوف الاباء​ 
قديس من العظماء بى اجيوس افا برسوم​ 
مرات فوق القباب ظهرت للاحباب​ 
الحضار والغياب بى اجيوس افا برسوم​ 
نحن لك ناظرين شفاعتك طالبين​ 
ورحمة يوم الدين بى اجيوس افا برسوم​ 
ها نحن واقفين امام قبرك صارخين​ 
واسمك ممجدين بى اجيوس افا برسوم​ 
وجوهنا الى فادينا وغافر معاصينا​ 
كى نصل الى الميناء بى اجيوس افا برسوم​ 
لولاك يا انبا برسوم ما كان شهران معلوم​ 
وقصده ذاك القوم بى اجيوس افا برسوم​ 
يا اله كل المؤمنين ارحمنا اجمعين​ 
عندما نصرخ قائلين يا اله انبا برسوم اعنا اجمعين


لتحميل الكلمات من هنا 

http://www.4shared.com/account/file/31958147/a89342e5/____.html


http://www.4shared.com/account/file/31958147/a89342e5/____.html 

​


----------



## marmora jesus (10 يناير 2010)

the bluse قال:


> اريد شريط امل البداية لفريق جيل جديد باند


 

بص حضرتك الشريط ده جديد جدا نزل المكتبات يوم 20 / 11 وعلشان كده مش هينزل اي منتدي غير بعد 6 شهور وكمان مفيش برومو ليه لان الفريق ده جديد ولسه بيعمل دعايا
لو حضرتك مستعجل علي الشريط هديلك رابط فيه رقم التليفون وايميلهم واتعامل معاهم بقي

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=5918303195​


----------



## +febronia+ (10 يناير 2010)

ممكن ترنيمة بيفرخني صوت الغنم لما بيمشي ​


----------



## cobcob (10 يناير 2010)

fofo.com قال:


> ممكن ترنيمة بيفرخني صوت الغنم لما بيمشي ​



*مجموعة ترانيم لعيد الميلاد
من شريط (يوم العيد) - فريق ترينتى​*


----------



## ابن اللة الفادي (10 يناير 2010)

كنت بدور علي ترنيمة أنا نجم حلو منور عالي فوق مزود صغير واحد الاعضاء الكرام برضو طلبها و انا مش لاقيا الرد


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 يناير 2010)

ابن اللة الفادي قال:


> كنت بدور علي ترنيمة أنا نجم حلو منور عالي فوق مزود صغير واحد الاعضاء الكرام برضو طلبها و انا مش لاقيا الرد



لا على فكرة مشرف القسم رد 
​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1796008&postcount=4998


----------



## +febronia+ (11 يناير 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (11 يناير 2010)

*ربنا معاكم و شكرااااااااا ليكم على مجهودكم.*
*من فضلكم عايزه ترانيم فيلم الشهيد اسطفانوس و ترانيم فيلم الشهيده يوستينا وترانيم فيلم بهنام وساره.*


----------



## maryoum (11 يناير 2010)

*ان عاوزة 3 ترانيم وهم *
*1-في كل يوم حسيت انك ساكن جوايا *
*2-كللت السنة بجودك*
*3-بابتسامة*
*وشكرااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 يناير 2010)

nermeen magdy قال:


> *ربنا معاكم و شكرااااااااا ليكم على مجهودكم.*
> *من فضلكم عايزه ترانيم فيلم الشهيد اسطفانوس و ترانيم فيلم الشهيده يوستينا وترانيم فيلم بهنام وساره.*


للاسف انا مش لقياهم واتمنى حد من اخوتنا هنا يقدر يجيبهم
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 يناير 2010)

maryoum قال:


> *ان عاوزة 3 ترانيم وهم *
> *1-في كل يوم حسيت انك ساكن جوايا *
> *2-كللت السنة بجودك*
> *3-بابتسامة*
> *وشكرااااااااااااااااا*



ترنيمة سنة عدت من عمرى ( فى كل يوم حسيت)

ترنيمة كللت السنة بجودك

ترنيمة بإبتسامة
​


----------



## cobcob (11 يناير 2010)

maryoum قال:


> *ان عاوزة 3 ترانيم وهم *
> *1-في كل يوم حسيت انك ساكن جوايا *
> *2-كللت السنة بجودك*
> *3-بابتسامة*
> *وشكرااااااااااااااااا*



*ترنيمة فى كل يوم حسيت 
شريط كرنفال - كنيسة مارمينا شبرا

ترنيمة كللت السنة بجودك 
شباب الانبا رويس

ترنيمة بابتسامة 
شريط غنى - فريق الحياة الافضل ( شباب )​*


----------



## +febronia+ (11 يناير 2010)

cobcob قال:


> *مجموعة ترانيم لعيد الميلاد​*
> 
> *من شريط (يوم العيد) - فريق ترينتى*​


 فين الترنيمة لا  يوجد شيئ​


----------



## cobcob (11 يناير 2010)

fofo.com قال:


> فين الترنيمة لا  يوجد شيئ​





كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد


----------



## oesi no (12 يناير 2010)

fofo.com قال:


> فين الترنيمة لا  يوجد شيئ​


*بتفرحنى صوت الغنم 
*​


----------



## جانيت يوسف (12 يناير 2010)

ارجوا  تراتيل عن الغيطاس للاطفال  اكون شاكرة جدا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 يناير 2010)

جانيت يوسف قال:


> ارجوا  تراتيل عن الغيطاس للاطفال  اكون شاكرة جدا



ترنيمة نقطة ميه

خدى دى مؤقتا وهحاول اجيبلك تانى ​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (12 يناير 2010)

من فضلكم عايزة ترنيمة نقطة ميه(power point )or (vedio)


----------



## miss silvana (13 يناير 2010)

انا عايزة شريط فيك الامل لمرنم رومانى رؤوف.


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (13 يناير 2010)

*لو سمحتم عايزه ترنيمه(مش فاكره اسمها) لكن القرار بتاعها: فلماذا انت مصلوب هنا. شكراااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يناير 2010)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> *لو سمحتم عايزه ترنيمه(مش فاكره اسمها) لكن القرار بتاعها: فلماذا انت مصلوب هنا. شكراااااااااااااااااااا*


 

اسمها انت لم تنصت من الحان باراباس ( قصائد البابا )

http://www.4shared.com/file/44999475/4eca1e3b/___.html​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 يناير 2010)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> *لو سمحتم عايزه ترنيمه(مش فاكره اسمها) لكن القرار بتاعها: فلماذا انت مصلوب هنا. شكراااااااااااااااااااا*


دى اسمها فى حزن شديد 


فى حزن شديد 
شباب الانبا رويس 
​


----------



## حبة خردل (13 يناير 2010)

انا نفسي في ترنيمة "خروفي يا خروفي"__>>>> خروفي يا خروفي يا تاية في الوديان ..اجيلك لو تناديني و اضمك بالأحضان

*و فية حاجة تانية نفسي حد يجبيهالي .. فية شريط اسمة ليأت ملكوتك لفريق {}virgin Mary{} الشريط دة فية ترانيم جميلة جداً منهم ترنيمة " منهم شعوب سلمت " اللي كانت معمولة لشهداء كنيسة مارجرجس هليوبوليس
اموت والاقي الشريط دة* 

ياريت لو الاقي طلبي... سلام المسيح معكم​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (13 يناير 2010)

*شكرا لمحبتكم ممكن قصيدة انت لم تنصت بصوت بولس ملاكmp3*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 يناير 2010)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> *شكرا لمحبتكم ممكن قصيدة انت لم تنصت بصوت بولس ملاكmp3*


http://www.4shared.com/file/42982196/c63a3b6f/___-__.html?dirPwdVerified=c33fe113​


----------



## ميرو وتوتا (13 يناير 2010)

انا نفسي في ترانيم اطفال ويفضل يكون فيديو كليب ممكن حد يساعدني شكرا جدا:new8:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 يناير 2010)

ميرو وتوتا قال:


> انا نفسي في ترانيم اطفال ويفضل يكون فيديو كليب ممكن حد يساعدني شكرا جدا:new8:


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1807321#post1807321

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25328​


----------



## ميرو وتوتا (14 يناير 2010)

مرررررررسي علي تعب محبتك ترانيم جميلة جدا الرب يعوض تعب محبتك بالخير:ab4:


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (14 يناير 2010)

عايزه احمل تراتيل اطفال فيديو او power point لكن مش عارفه ازاي.
ارجو الرد و شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## oesi no (14 يناير 2010)

*شريط ليأت ملكوتك 





الوجه الاول 

الوجه التانى لينكه لا يعمل 

للتحميل كليك يمين + save target as 
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (14 يناير 2010)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> عايزه احمل تراتيل اطفال فيديو او power point لكن مش عارفه ازاي.
> ارجو الرد و شكراااااااااااااااااااا


 

طيري طيري​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/32263583/cfcc76a3/__online.html?s=1​ 
حتة حاجة حلوة​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/30623066/de6098b6/___online.html?s=1​ 
عندي حكاية​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/93044083/546f69e6/__online.html?s=1​ 
بسرعة تعالي​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/31034116/407a9de6/___.html?s=1​ 
انا الحوت​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/38099664/c938f927/___-__.html?s=1​ 
دانيال​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/38736243/6db59e95/_online.html?s=1​


----------



## bashoka (16 يناير 2010)

نفسى فى تمجيد الانبا برسوم مسموع mp3


----------



## oesi no (16 يناير 2010)

*مديح الانبا برسوم العريان *​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (16 يناير 2010)

*لو سمحتم عايزه الراب اللي اتعمل علشان شهداء نجع حمادي بس mp3 للتحميل *


----------



## emadpm (16 يناير 2010)

ربنا يعطيكم نعمه وبركه​


----------



## emadpm (16 يناير 2010)

ممكن ترنيمة عالى لفوق 
                                   وربنا يعطيكم بركة ونعمة


----------



## oesi no (16 يناير 2010)

*عالى لفوق 
*​


----------



## oesi no (16 يناير 2010)

*راب نجع حمادى mp3 
*​


----------



## maryhanna48 (16 يناير 2010)

سلام و نعمة
من فضلكم عايزة صلاة ابونا تادرس يعقوب فى عشية تقريبا من اجل شهداء نجع حمادى و اسرهم هى صلاة جميلة جدا و معزية جدا  و كانت على اغابى  يوم الجمعة  مساء 14\1  و ايضا لو ممكن عظة البابا شنودة الاخيرة  ايضا بخصوص نفس الموضوع  و ربنا يبارككم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 يناير 2010)

maryhanna48 قال:


> سلام و نعمة
> من فضلكم عايزة صلاة ابونا تادرس يعقوب فى عشية تقريبا من اجل شهداء نجع حمادى و اسرهم هى صلاة جميلة جدا و معزية جدا  و كانت على اغابى  يوم الجمعة  مساء 14\1  و ايضا لو ممكن عظة البابا شنودة الاخيرة  ايضا بخصوص نفس الموضوع  و ربنا يبارككم


 
تحميل فيديو اجتماع سيدنا البابا بعد مذبحة نجح حمادى​ 

جارى البحث عن صلاة ابونا تادرس
​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (16 يناير 2010)

*شكرااااااااااااااااا على محبتكم وتعبكم. الرب معكم. صلوا لاجلي.*


----------



## oesi no (16 يناير 2010)

*apo galal*

*عندك شكوى قدمها فى منتدى الشكاوى
مش هنا 

*​


----------



## bashoka (17 يناير 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *مديح الانبا برسوم العريان *​



معلش اانا كان قصدى على واحد تانى اسمة ابدا بنشيد ومديح


----------



## PETER27 (19 يناير 2010)

نفسي في مديح امدح في البتول بصوت بولس ملاك و لازم بصوت بولس ملاك:hlp:
الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم شكرا........


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 يناير 2010)

PETER27 قال:


> نفسي في مديح امدح في البتول بصوت بولس ملاك و لازم بصوت بولس ملاك:hlp:
> الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم شكرا........


http://www.4shared.com/file/177502009/8fe46258/Boles_sabany.html​


----------



## PETER27 (21 يناير 2010)

كان عندي شريط ترانيم وضاع لفريق سانت ماريا اسمه اد ايه البابا طيب ونفسي اجيبه تاني مش عارف و دورت علي النت و مس لاقيه ياريت لو تقدر تجبهولي ....ربنا معاك[/SIZE]


----------



## PETER27 (21 يناير 2010)

انا مش عارف اشكرك ازاي ربنا يباركك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 يناير 2010)

PETER27 قال:


> كان عندي شريط ترانيم وضاع لفريق سانت ماريا اسمه اد ايه البابا طيب ونفسي اجيبه تاني مش عارف و دورت علي النت و مس لاقيه ياريت لو تقدر تجبهولي ....ربنا معاك[/SIZE]




شريط اد ايه البابا طيب

هتلاقى صليب يدافع عنك 

اد ايه البابا طيب

البابا الطيب

زى ما كنت حبيب مارمينا

قرب الطيب يجينا 

مين كده طيب

يا بابا كيرلس يا حبيبنا

من كل الأحباب​


----------



## PETER27 (21 يناير 2010)

3ala fekra enta gamed awy we rabna haibarkak bgd 3ashan enta testahel


----------



## العابر (21 يناير 2010)

مساءالبركة          اريد ترنيمة     ( يا رب يا واحة     &       ترنيمة مالي سواك    )        لمنال سمير
وشكرا لتعب محبتكم


----------



## العابر (21 يناير 2010)

العابر قال:


> مساءالبركة اريد ترنيمة ( يا رب يا واحة & ترنيمة مالي سواك ) لمنال سمير
> وشكرا لتعب محبتكم


 :Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## العابر (21 يناير 2010)

رجاء محبة انا بسمع هذه الترانيم برتاح جدا فمن فضل القلب الطيب ارسلها لي


----------



## العابر (21 يناير 2010)

واذا امكن اريد سماع شريط فاديا الجديد وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 يناير 2010)

العابر قال:


> مساءالبركة          اريد ترنيمة     ( يا رب يا واحة     &       ترنيمة مالي سواك    )        لمنال سمير
> وشكرا لتعب محبتكم





العابر قال:


> :Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open:





العابر قال:


> رجاء محبة انا بسمع هذه الترانيم برتاح جدا فمن فضل القلب الطيب ارسلها لي





العابر قال:


> واذا امكن اريد سماع شريط فاديا الجديد وشكرا جزيلا



ترنيمة يارب يا واحة 

ترنيمة مالى سواك 

شريط فاديا الجديد ممنوع نزوله على المنتدى الا بعد مرور 6 شهور عليه 

أخى العابر بعد اذنك لما تطلب ترنيمة تصبر بس شوية لحد مايقدر حد يجيبها بدل المشاركات الكتيرة  
ربنا معاك ​


----------



## maryhanna48 (21 يناير 2010)

سلام و نعمه 
سامحونى انا  طمعانة فى  3  طلبات  يا ريت  تتحقق
1)  الصلاة  اللى اتعملت يوم الاربعاء 20\1 قبل اجتماع البابا  و بعده كانت على  قناة سى تى فى
2) صلاة ابونا تادرس من اجل عزاء اسر الشهداء و المصابين فى اجتماع بالكنيسة كانت  على اغابى
3 ) كلمة  مطرانية نجع حمادى عن شهدائها و يرويها  احد  مع موسيقى و مناظر تصويرية   معلش انا مش  عارفة العنان بالضبط و كانت على  سى تى فى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 يناير 2010)

maryhanna48 قال:


> سلام و نعمه
> سامحونى انا  طمعانة فى  3  طلبات  يا ريت  تتحقق
> 1)  الصلاة  اللى اتعملت يوم الاربعاء 20\1 قبل اجتماع البابا  و بعده كانت على  قناة سى تى فى
> 2) صلاة ابونا تادرس من اجل عزاء اسر الشهداء و المصابين فى اجتماع بالكنيسة كانت  على اغابى
> 3 ) كلمة  مطرانية نجع حمادى عن شهدائها و يرويها  احد  مع موسيقى و مناظر تصويرية   معلش انا مش  عارفة العنان بالضبط و كانت على  سى تى فى



الفيديوهات للتجمع بالكاتدرئيه حصرياااا


صلاة ابونا تادرس فيديو 
صلاة ابونا تادرس mp3
للأسف كلمة المطرانية معرفتش اجيبها بس هحاول تانى
​


----------



## christin (22 يناير 2010)

*لو سمحتم تعطوني لينك ترنيمة دمعه سالت 
لو امكن ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 يناير 2010)

christin قال:


> *لو سمحتم تعطوني لينك ترنيمة دمعه سالت
> لو امكن ​*


 
ترنيمة دمعة سالت
​


----------



## jeseka (22 يناير 2010)

*ارجوكم عايزة ضرورى ترنيمة قديسة مختارة فى ايمانها جبارة للقديسة دميانة ​**او حتى حد يقولى هى فى اى شريط ارجوكم سرعة الرد لانى بجد هموت عليها*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 يناير 2010)

maryhanna48 قال:


> سلام و نعمه
> سامحونى انا  طمعانة فى  3  طلبات  يا ريت  تتحقق
> 1)  الصلاة  اللى اتعملت يوم الاربعاء 20\1 قبل اجتماع البابا  و بعده كانت على  قناة سى تى فى
> 2) صلاة ابونا تادرس من اجل عزاء اسر الشهداء و المصابين فى اجتماع بالكنيسة كانت  على اغابى
> 3 ) كلمة  مطرانية نجع حمادى عن شهدائها و يرويها  احد  مع موسيقى و مناظر تصويرية   معلش انا مش  عارفة العنان بالضبط و كانت على  سى تى فى





+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> الفيديوهات للتجمع بالكاتدرئيه حصرياااا
> 
> 
> صلاة ابونا تادرس فيديو
> ...



جبتلك الكلمة بتاعة المطرانية بس للاسف عندى من غير صوت اتمنى تشتغل عندك 

http://www.mediafire.com/?v40ia2mzzj2
​


----------



## maryhanna48 (22 يناير 2010)

اشكرك جدا  على تعبك
الحقيقة مجهود كبير و الله قادر ان يعوضك و يبارك فى وقتك و فى كل  امكانيات خدمتك 
بس انا كان نفسى فى الترانيم اللى قالها ساتر ميخائيل يا  دى ما حدش صورها ؟ لان كل  ترنيمة فيها اقوىمن التانية  لو عرفت تجيبهم من حد  مش عارفة اشكرك ازاى ربنا يوفقك


----------



## oesi no (23 يناير 2010)

*قديسة مختارة فى ايمانها جبارة *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 يناير 2010)

maryhanna48 قال:


> اشكرك جدا  على تعبك
> الحقيقة مجهود كبير و الله قادر ان يعوضك و يبارك فى وقتك و فى كل  امكانيات خدمتك
> بس انا كان نفسى فى الترانيم اللى قالها ساتر ميخائيل يا  دى ما حدش صورها ؟ لان كل  ترنيمة فيها اقوىمن التانية  لو عرفت تجيبهم من حد  مش عارفة اشكرك ازاى ربنا يوفقك






*نشكر ربنا لقيتها وتقريبا كاملة *


وقفة الشموع بمشاركة المرنمين بالكاتدرائية 

تحميل كلمة مطرانية أسيوط (منقولة)

​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (23 يناير 2010)

*سلام و محبة*
*لو سمحتم عايزه تراتيل فيلم القديسة مهرائيل.*
*تراتيل عن الطفال الشهداء زي ابانوب و شنوسي و ونس و فيلوثاؤس و شكراااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 يناير 2010)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> *سلام و محبة*
> *لو سمحتم عايزه تراتيل فيلم القديسة مهرائيل.*
> *تراتيل عن الطفال الشهداء زي ابانوب و شنوسي و ونس و فيلوثاؤس و شكراااااااااااااااااا*



ترنيمة لو تركونى كل الناس من فيلم القديسة مهرائيل


ده شريط للقديس ابانوب 
*البوم كل دي عذابات 2009 تحميل مباشر*

​


----------



## العابر (23 يناير 2010)

مساء الجمال لابن الابرع جمالا نعمة وسلام المسيح تحتضنك  لو امكن ان ترسل لي ترنيمة الحبشي لفاديا بزي من


----------



## العابر (23 يناير 2010)

او فيلم الحبشي لو متوفر لديك


----------



## oesi no (23 يناير 2010)

*كليب ترنيمة فيلم الحبشى *​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (23 يناير 2010)

*شكرا لمحبتكم يا ريت تلاقولي بقية ترانيم عن الشهداء الاطفال.*
*كنت طلبت قبل كده تراتيل نيرمين ماجد توفيق في فيلم القديسة يوستينا يارب تلاقوها و شكراااااا لتعبكم و ربنا يبارك عملكم*


----------



## cobcob (23 يناير 2010)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> *شكرا لمحبتكم يا ريت تلاقولي بقية ترانيم عن الشهداء الاطفال.*
> *كنت طلبت قبل كده تراتيل نيرمين ماجد توفيق في فيلم القديسة يوستينا يارب تلاقوها و شكراااااا لتعبكم و ربنا يبارك عملكم*



*

ترنيمة " اوعى تقول انا لسه صغير "
عن الشهيد فيلوثاؤس
من شريط نغماية ​*


----------



## ميرو وتوتا (24 يناير 2010)

انا بطلب شريط لهايدي منتصر انا مش فاكرة اسمة لكن فية ترنيمة الي في فيلم امنا ايريني:36_22_26:


----------



## ميرو وتوتا (24 يناير 2010)

لية مشعارفة انزل اي ترنيمة


----------



## ميرو وتوتا (24 يناير 2010)

في اخر الصفحة يكتب عدد الاعضاء وعدد الزوار من هم الزوار هل اي احد يدخل المنتدي من غير تسجيل ويكون من الزوار


----------



## goodboygoodboy (24 يناير 2010)

سلام المسيح يا جماعة .. انا كنت محتاج ترنيمة افراح بس متهيالى قديمة شوية .. 

فيها بيت بيقول:
ربي باركهما ايضاً احفظهما وابهج فلبيهما من بهجه السما
ربي اسألك فيضاَ من روحك لأجل عبديك مبارك زواجهما
سلامك العجيب من شخصك الحبيب وعدتنا تجيب

الاهم عندى الكلمات .. يعنى عايز كلمات الترنيمة كاملة .. 
بس لو حد قدر يجيبها mp3 كمان يبقى استاذ و رئيس قسم ..

متشكر جدا وربنا يباركك تعبكوا الجامد دة ..


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 يناير 2010)

ميرو وتوتا قال:


> انا بطلب شريط لهايدي منتصر انا مش فاكرة اسمة لكن فية ترنيمة الي في فيلم امنا ايريني:36_22_26:


لو تقصدى الجزء الاول لفيلم تماف ايرينى 
يبقى شريط خلينى اعيشلك
وده اللينك بتاعه
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22704
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57030
​


ميرو وتوتا قال:


> لية مشعارفة انزل اي ترنيمة


ياريت تحددى فين اللى مش عارفة تنزليهم يا حبيبتى ويتم الشرح باذن ربنا 
​


ميرو وتوتا قال:


> في اخر الصفحة يكتب عدد الاعضاء وعدد الزوار من هم الزوار هل اي احد يدخل المنتدي من غير تسجيل ويكون من الزوار


المنتدى مفتوح لأى حد الزوار دول الناس اللى بتشاهد فقط المواضيع بدون تسجيل وطبعا بيكونوا غير قادرين ع المشاركة ووضع المواضيع والردود 
سلام ونعمة 
​


----------



## حبة خردل (24 يناير 2010)

*لو سمحتوا ممكن اعرف طريقة التسجيل من قنوات النت مثلاً قناة اغابي من علي النت ازاي اقدر اسجل اي ترنيمة او برنامج فيديو كليب​*


----------



## mera22 (25 يناير 2010)

انا عاوزة ترنيمة ...علي صليب العار بس اوديو


----------



## alpha&omega (25 يناير 2010)

اذا امكن ترنيمة تتطلع على قناة اغابي اركع و اصليلك
لم اكون تعبان اروح لمين غيرك انت اللى تريحنى يا يسوع اركع واصليلك اركع واصليلك .

و ترنيمة لونسيت الام الرضيع ربي لا ينساني 
شــــــــــــــــــــــــكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ميرو وتوتا (25 يناير 2010)

مرررررررررررررسي اووووووووي علي تعبك وجبتي الترانيم لهايدي منتصر ترانيم جميلة جدا بس انا بطلب كيف انزل الترانيم الفيديو كليب للاطفال الي بعتهالي وبشكرك عليها هي نزلت بس صوت فقط:36_3_11:


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (25 يناير 2010)

*لو سمحتم عايزه تراتيل فيلم جبل الدم و هو فيلم جديد عن امنا دولاجي وشهداء اسنا. انا عندي الفيلم لكن نفسي في التراتيل علشان هي جميله اويييي. شكرا لمحبتكم*


----------



## ramzy1913 (25 يناير 2010)

سلام ونعمة://
هذه الترانيم جديدة وهااحول اجيبهالك وربنا يدبر
وشكرا لمحبتكم


----------



## maryhanna48 (25 يناير 2010)

سلام و نعمة
يا ريت لو امكن  ترنيمة حتى  و لو نسيونى الناس  و الترنيمة التانية اللى قالها ساتر ميخائيل قرارها  ما انت صادق ف وعودك  معلش انا مش  عارفا بدايتها  و الاتنين  اتقالوا فى وقفة الشموع فى الكاتيدرائية
و الف شكر و الله يبارك مجهوداتكم


----------



## oesi no (25 يناير 2010)

*تقصدى وهعيشلك حتى ولو كرهونى الناس ؟
عموما دة لينكها 
وهعيشلك 


التانيه مش فاكرها اوى 
حاولى تفتكرى اى جزء تانى منها 
*​


----------



## ramzy1913 (26 يناير 2010)

سلام ونعمة://
ترنيمة جميلة وميرسى كتير وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك

:big35::smi102::big37:


----------



## emadpm (26 يناير 2010)

شكرا وربنا يعطيكم نعمه


----------



## emadpm (26 يناير 2010)

ممكن ترنيمة فمررت بك


----------



## goodboygoodboy (26 يناير 2010)

سلام المسيح يا جماعة .. انا كنت محتاج ترنيمة افراح بس متهيالى قديمة شوية ..

فيها بيت بيقول:
ربي باركهما ايضاً احفظهما وابهج فلبيهما من بهجه السما
ربي اسألك فيضاَ من روحك لأجل عبديك مبارك زواجهما
سلامك العجيب من شخصك الحبيب وعدتنا تجيب

الاهم عندى الكلمات .. يعنى عايز كلمات الترنيمة كاملة ..
بس لو حد قدر يجيبها mp3 كمان يبقى استاذ و رئيس قسم ..

متشكر جدا وربنا يباركك تعبكوا الجامد دة ..


----------



## oesi no (26 يناير 2010)

*فمررت بك _ كورال العائلة المقدسة*

*الرب لى راع
انا هستناك
انتظرى الرب يا نفسى
ايها القدوس يا رب الحياة
تعالوا تعالوا يا تعابي
ربى تسبيح قلبى
سألوذ بحضنك
عالى لفوق
قل كلمة
لم تر عين
لما بكيت
لولا النعمة
ليتك تباركنى
يا ابانا لست ادرى
يا سيدى الحبيب
يا ليت عقلى يدرك
يسوع حى فىَ*​


----------



## ramzy1913 (26 يناير 2010)

سلام ونعمة://
اشكر تعب محبتك الرب يعطيك نعمة
:big35::ab4::36_3_16::010104~171::36_3_11::sami73:


----------



## remonda88 (27 يناير 2010)

ياريت لو امكن الترانيم  اللى اتقالت فى وقفة الشموع على شهداء نجع حمادى  خصوصا الترنيمة اللى قرارها "ما انت الهنا الهنا وانت حمينا وانت الحضن اللى مدفينا"


----------



## oesi no (27 يناير 2010)

*هحاول اجيبلكم ترانيم الوقفه بتاعت الشموع 
ربنا يدبر 
*​


----------



## oesi no (27 يناير 2010)

nermeen magdy قال:


> *لو سمحتم عايزه تراتيل فيلم جبل الدم و هو فيلم جديد عن امنا دولاجي وشهداء اسنا. انا عندي الفيلم لكن نفسي في التراتيل علشان هي جميله اويييي. شكرا لمحبتكم*



*ممكن تقطعى الترانيم من الفيلم 
او ترفعى الفيلم وانا اقطعلك الترانيم 
علشان مش لاقيه على النت خالص 
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 يناير 2010)

remonda88 قال:


> ياريت لو امكن الترانيم  اللى اتقالت فى وقفة الشموع على شهداء نجع حمادى  خصوصا الترنيمة اللى قرارها "ما انت الهنا الهنا وانت حمينا وانت الحضن اللى مدفينا"


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=118226

الموضوع ده فى فيديوهات الوقفة كلها
والترنيمة المطلوبة فى الفيديو التالت اول واحدة بتتقال فيه

[YOUTUBE]--ZIKTk_VOg&feature=related [/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## oesi no (27 يناير 2010)

remonda88 قال:


> ياريت لو امكن الترانيم  اللى اتقالت فى وقفة الشموع على شهداء نجع حمادى  خصوصا الترنيمة اللى قرارها "ما انت الهنا الهنا وانت حمينا وانت الحضن اللى مدفينا"


*ملناش غيرك .mp3
*​


----------



## oesi no (27 يناير 2010)

maryhanna48 قال:


> سلام و نعمة
> يا ريت لو امكن  ترنيمة حتى  و لو نسيونى الناس  و الترنيمة التانية اللى قالها ساتر ميخائيل قرارها  ما انت صادق ف وعودك  معلش انا مش  عارفا بدايتها  و الاتنين  اتقالوا فى وقفة الشموع فى الكاتيدرائية
> و الف شكر و الله يبارك مجهوداتكم


*الترنيمة التانيه اسمها انا جاى ومسنود على وعدك 
انا جاى ومسنود على وعدك 

دى النسخه الاصليه بتاعتها 
لو عاوزة النسخه بتاعت الوقفه بالظبط موجودة وممكن ارفعهالك 
*​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (27 يناير 2010)

*ممكن تقولي ازاي ارفع فيلم جبل الدم علشان النسخه اللي عندي اصليه و مش على الكمبيوتر. اسفه على الحاحي لكن فعلا انا نفسي في التراتيلmp3 و شكرا على تعبك*


----------



## oesi no (27 يناير 2010)

*قصدك ان النسخه على السي دى وانتى عاوزة تنقليها على الكمبيوتر ؟
ولا من الكمبيوتر للنت ؟؟ 

*​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (27 يناير 2010)

من الكمبيوتر للنت


----------



## oesi no (27 يناير 2010)

*حجمها قد ايه ؟
فيه طريقة اسهل
اقولك طريقة التسجيل 
وتسجليها انت 
لان الرفع هياخد وقت على حسب سرعه النت عندك 

*​


----------



## حبة خردل (27 يناير 2010)

*بعد اذنكم كان عندي سؤال و اتمني تجاوبوني علية ,, ازاي اقدر اخد نسخة الصوت الاصلية لاي فيديو من غير ما اسجل الصوت, يعني زي ما عملتم فيديو وقفة الكاتدرائية mp3 , وطبعاً واضح جداً الجودة العالية,, ازاي اعمل كدة*​


----------



## oesi no (27 يناير 2010)

*بص يا حبه خردل 
انا بسجل الترانيم من الفيديوهات بطريقتين 
اول طريقة 
تحويل مقطع الفيديو لمقطع ام بى 3 
دة ببرنامج اسمه switch 
تانى طريقة 
بشغل الفيديو على اليوتيب لغايه ما يكمل كله 
وبعدها بعيده من الاول  واسجل ببرنامج jetaudio 
طبعا فى حاله التسجيل بكون واخد بالى انه ميظهرش اى صوت 
يعنى بقفل الماسنجرات علشان لو حد كلمنى مثلا 
لو عاوز شرح تفصيلى لاى طريقة 
اتفضل وانا  هشرحهالك 
*​


----------



## حبة خردل (27 يناير 2010)

*بجد انا متشكر جداً ,, اشكرك جداً لاهتمامك يا oesi_no​*


----------



## مرمر . مارو (28 يناير 2010)

*من فضلك انا عايزة ترنيمة مش بالكلام بالكتابة و فيديو*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 يناير 2010)

مرمر . مارو قال:


> *من فضلك انا عايزة ترنيمة مش بالكلام بالكتابة و فيديو*​



[مش بالكلام القلب يطلع للسماء ولا باللسان نقدر نقرب من يسوع 
اوقات كتير كان يبقى ساكت انما لحظة سكاتة بتبقى اقوى من الدموع
(لو تعرفوا معنى السكوت والصمت اية
هو الصيام عن الكلام هو الصلاة
فى التجارب والضيقات نلجىء الية نلقى عزانا وفرحنا طول الحياة)2 
مش بالكلام القلب يطلع للسما ولا باللسان نقدر نقرب من يسوع
اوقات كتير كان يبقى ساكت انما لحظة سكاتة بتبقى اقوى من الدموع
(مهما الشيطان يملى حياتنا بالالام مهما التجارب بتبقى صعبة الاحتمال لازم ايمانا يبقى نور وسط الظلام ما احنا الهنا الحى ما يعرف محال)2
مش بالكلام القلب يطلع للسما ولا باللسان نقدر نقرب من يسوع
اوقات كتير كان يبقى ساكت انما لحظة سكاتة بتبقى اقوى من الدموع


والفيديو ده كمان مكتوبة فيه الترنيمة ​
[YOUTUBE]e5tg996Lk1s[/YOUTUBE]

لتحميل الفيديو 
http://www.4shared.com/file/209554872/d798e282/video.html​


----------



## ramzy1913 (28 يناير 2010)

سلام ونعمة://
ميرسى جدا على الفيديو والترنيمة وربنا يبارك حياتك

:big35::36_3_11::010104~171::018A1D~146::smi102:


----------



## مرمر . مارو (28 يناير 2010)

ميرسي علي الترنيمة


----------



## مرمر . مارو (28 يناير 2010)

*معلش عندي حاجةتانية ممكن ترانيم عن عيد الميلاد او عيد القيامة بالكتابة وفيديو شكرا*


----------



## PETER27 (29 يناير 2010)

من فضلك عايز شريط ترانيم اسمه اطيب ام الصراحه انا مش فاكر هو كان اطيب ام او اطيب قلب شكرا الرب يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 يناير 2010)

PETER27 قال:


> من فضلك عايز شريط ترانيم اسمه اطيب ام الصراحه انا مش فاكر هو كان اطيب ام او اطيب قلب شكرا الرب يعوض تعب محبتك



هو فى اطيب قلب وفى اطيب اب 

دى ترانيم شريط اطيب قلب للشماس بولس ملاك


زاهد عايش 

اطيب قلب 

صرخة يتيم

يا بابا كيرلس 

يا ابائى رهبان البرية

جوة القلوب

ودى ترانيم شريط اطيب اب 

اسمك كله حياة

قدم حبه ليسوع ربه

يا ابائى رهبان البرية

يا ابو الايتام

يا ابو المساكين

يا ناصف المظلوم

يا حبيب الرب ايسوس​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 يناير 2010)

مرمر . مارو قال:


> *معلش عندي حاجةتانية ممكن ترانيم عن عيد الميلاد او عيد القيامة بالكتابة وفيديو شكرا*




[YOUTUBE]7utTdKGsxH0&feature[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]ApJW_nTqMvg&feature[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## jojo ayad (29 يناير 2010)

سلام ونعمة انا نفسي لو حد يعرف يجيب شريط دايما واحشني للشماس بولس ملاك والمرتل ساتر ميخائيل 

وياريت ترانيم للمرنمة انجي اسحق


----------



## basboosa (30 يناير 2010)

لو سمحتوا انا عايزة ترنيمة 
يا سيدى املا قلبى بالحب لشخصك 
يا ريت اللى عنده او اللى يقدر يرفعها علشان انا بدور عليها ​


----------



## oesi no (30 يناير 2010)

*ياسيدى املأ قلبى *
*
دى الموسيقى
ملقتش غيرها 
*
http://www.4shared.com/file/135013795/941b430a/___.html?s=1​


----------



## oesi no (30 يناير 2010)

*ياسيدى املأ قلبى 

للتحميل كليك يمين + save target as 
*​


----------



## عادل خلف (30 يناير 2010)

سلام ونعمة الرب يسوع معكم جميعا


----------



## nody (30 يناير 2010)

hi! please i need tarneemet ana 2albi lessa so3'ayar for 2alb dawood team....thx


----------



## PETER27 (30 يناير 2010)

ana kont ktbtelak any 3ayez shret atyeb om aw atyeb alb bs lel3adra mesh lelbaba kirllos


----------



## oesi no (30 يناير 2010)

*انا قلبى لسه صغير 
*​


----------



## مرمر . مارو (30 يناير 2010)

*شكرا علي الترانيم*


----------



## faris sd4l (30 يناير 2010)

اخواني انا دوخت و انا بدور على هدا السيدي كامل
بكثرة رحمتك - ألحان الرجاء هو ما صارلو فترة كبيرة نازل بس اذا حدا عندو بتمنى ينزلو


----------



## oesi no (30 يناير 2010)

*





الشريط نزل شهر 12 2009 
سيمبل الشريط
*​


----------



## faris sd4l (30 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخوي بس هادا samples انا بدي السيدي كامل اذا بتقدر​


----------



## +febronia+ (30 يناير 2010)

ممكن ترنيمة جدو كيرلس وممكن تكونwav​


----------



## oesi no (30 يناير 2010)

*ترنيمة جدو كيرلس 
mp3 

wma 

مش لاقيها wav 
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 يناير 2010)

fofo.com قال:


> ممكن ترنيمة جدو كيرلس وممكن تكونwav​


http://www.4shared.com/file/211453947/24d38a1c/gedo-kirellos3.html​


----------



## +febronia+ (30 يناير 2010)

مرسي خـــــــــــــــــــــــالص


----------



## basboosa (30 يناير 2010)

thank u osei no and god bless u ​


----------



## صوت الضمير (31 يناير 2010)

سلام رب المجد معاكم
الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم
اتمنى شريط امير الشهداء مارجرجس _دمعة عتاب
اشكركم على هذة الخدمة الرائعة
سلام رب المجد معاكم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (31 يناير 2010)

صوت الضمير قال:


> سلام رب المجد معاكم
> الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم
> اتمنى شريط امير الشهداء مارجرجس _دمعة عتاب
> اشكركم على هذة الخدمة الرائعة
> سلام رب المجد معاكم



للاسف كل ما الاقيه يطلع الرابط منتهى 
اتمنى حد من اخواتنا هنا يجيبهولك
​


----------



## b3bo (1 فبراير 2010)

لو سمحت ممكن شريك (عايزينك) لفريق الخبر السار
​


----------



## firygorg (1 فبراير 2010)

*​شكرااااااااااا على الترانيم الجميلة دة
ليا طلب لو سمحتم انا عاوزة ترنيمة ماتروحش لحد  ان امكن ولكم الشكر*


----------



## مرمر . مارو (1 فبراير 2010)

لو سمحتي انا عايزة ترانيم عن عيد القيامة بالكتابة لو سمحتي شكرا ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 فبراير 2010)

b3bo قال:


> لو سمحت ممكن شريك (عايزينك) لفريق الخبر السار
> ​


الشريط ده تقريبا اصدار شهر 12 وممنوع ينزل لسة على المنتدى حسب القوانين الخاصة بالمنتدى
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 فبراير 2010)

firygorg قال:


> *شكرااااااااااا على الترانيم الجميلة دة
> ليا طلب لو سمحتم انا عاوزة ترنيمة ماتروحش لحد  ان امكن ولكم الشكر*



ماتروحش لحد
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 فبراير 2010)

مرمر . مارو قال:


> لو سمحتي انا عايزة ترانيم عن عيد القيامة بالكتابة لو سمحتي شكرا ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*- عندَ شَقّ الفجر باكر --- في صباح الأحد*​ *                   قام رب المجد ناصر --- شَعْبَهُ للأبد * ​ *                   قَهَرَ المَوت جَلالُه --- دَحرجَ الصَّخرَ الكبير * ​ *          من على القبر جماله --- بان بالنور الخطير
*​ *                   القرار * ​ *                   انت دُستَ الموت وحدك --- يا يسوعُ الناصري * ​ *          مُظهراً للخلق مَجدك --- بالجمال الباهر
*​ *                   2- قام بكرُ الراقدينا --- ظافراً مُعطي الحياة * ​ *                   قام حقًّاً ويقينا --- قام من بعد الوفاه * ​ *                   ها سُيُوف النصر سُلت --- فوقَ هامات العدى * ​ *          وجنودُ الشرّ ولَّت --- هاربين سَرْمدا
*​ *                   3- قُمتَ من بين اللحود --- أنت يا صخرَ الدُّهور * ​ *                   واهباً دار الخلود --- لرُقُود في القبور * ​ *                   وجُمُوعُ الناس عادت --- شَاهدات بالقيام * ​ *          والسما والأرضُ نادت --- قام حقاً قام قام
*​ *                   4- والجُنُود العلوية --- لاقت الرب الصَّمَدْ * ​ *                   بالأغاني السرمَديَّة --- فوقُ في دار الأبد * ​ *                   دَخلوا المجد العليَّا --- بتسابيح النَّعيم * ​ *          وَغنَاهُمْ يا مَسيَّا --- قُمتَ واندَكَّ الجحيم*​


*ترنيمة قام      المسيح*​ 
*قرار :*

*قام المسيح بموته أبطل عز الموت
    قام المسيح بموته أعطي خلاصاً
    قام المسيح بموته اعطي خلاص بموته كان فداء بموته كان سلام

    (أعلنت حبك العجيب ربي علي عود الصليب)2
    إستجيب يا إلهي إستجيب وأعطني روح الصليب
    أين شوكتك يا موت أين غلبتك يا هاوية 
    ها نسل المرأة يسحق رأس الحية
*

*(ملاك حارس قد قال الحي من      الأموات قام)2*
​
*     للأنام أعطي نور للأنام باهرا يمحو الظلام*
​
*     قام وحطم القيود قام وفجر القبور*
*بالموت داس      الموت والذين في القبور أعطاهم حياة*


*ترنيمة قام حقا*

قام حقا قام رئيس السلام هللويا هللويا الرب قام
    مريم قد ذهبت فجر الاحد بأطياب وحنوط للجسد
    وإذا الملاك دحرج الحجر ويسوع قام حقا وانتصر
    اما مريم فكانت خارجا ببكاء ترى قبرا فارغا
    نظرت يسوع كشخص غريب ولا تدرى انه شخص الحبيب
    فقالت وهى تبكى يا سيدى اين ربى وحبيبى اجد
    فقال لها يا مريم ابشرى واذهبى لاخوتى واخبرى
    مريم مضت لرسله الكرام بنداها بشرت يسوع قام
    ويسوع نفسه جاء وسطهم ولهم قد قال سلام لكم
    اراهم يديه ايضا جنبه ففرحوا حين رأوا شخصه
    هللويا قد تحقق الخبر هللويا قام حقا وانتصر
    هللويا لمخلص البشر هللويا شوكه الموت كسر
    هللويا قام رئيس السلام هللويا هللويا الرب قام


*ترنيمة قام      يسوع و انتصر*

قام يسوع وانتصر+والفرحه هلت ع البشر

    وده كان لينا اعظم خبر+والموت ماعدشي له اثر

    داس علي الموت واقتدر+داس علي الحيه وانتهر

    وسلطان الموت انقهر+قام يسوع وانتصر

    الملاك قال قام وانتصر+والمؤمن بالرب افتخر

    واللي اتصلب حقا ظفر+قام يسوع وانتصر

    توما ماصدقشي الخبر+الا لما شاف ونظر

    قال ربي والهي ظهر+قام يسوع وانتصر 


     الموت مابقاش ابدا خطر+بقي فرحه وحياه للبشر
    وده حكم من السما صدر+قام يسوع وانتصر​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (1 فبراير 2010)

*لو سمحتم انا عايزه ترنيمه (لو كنت عليل ربي حايقدر يشفي جروحي) و ترنيمه (انا شفت خلاص النور بعني) من فيلم بهنام و ساره.*
*بالنسبه لتراتيل فيلم جبل الدم مش عارفه مساحة الفيلم و يا ريت اي حد يجيبلي التراتيل و شكراااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## +febronia+ (2 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا علي الترانيم*​


----------



## مرمر . مارو (2 فبراير 2010)

*ميررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررسي اوي علي الترانيم اشكرك*​


----------



## مرمر . مارو (2 فبراير 2010)

*معلش تعباكي معاية عايزة ترنيمة مش بالكلام wav شكرا*​


----------



## remonda88 (2 فبراير 2010)

لو سمحتم انا عايزة ترنيمة كلامها بيقول قصة ولد هيصبح شهيد سورى انا مش عارفة اسم الترنيمة


----------



## remonda88 (2 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يعوضكم ميرسى خالص


----------



## rana1981 (2 فبراير 2010)

*انا بدي ترنيمة  صلاة التوبة​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 فبراير 2010)

rana1981 قال:


> *انا بدي ترنيمة  صلاة التوبة​*


http://www.4shared.com/file/213674680/201ecc75/__online.html​


----------



## oesi no (2 فبراير 2010)

*ها صلاة التوبة
*​


----------



## rana1981 (2 فبراير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااا بنت العدرا  و oesi


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 فبراير 2010)

مرمر . مارو قال:


> *معلش تعباكي معاية عايزة ترنيمة مش بالكلام wav شكرا*​


http://www.4shared.com/file/213701822/70c3975e/____.html​


----------



## tonyplk (2 فبراير 2010)

اريد هذه الترنيمة ضروري
وهذه هي كلماتها

ترنيمة بقلبي و روحي وعقلي

بقلبي و روحي وعقلي
برنم هلليلويا
و لاسمك اعطي مجدا
مجدا لاسمك يا ابويا

(مين قلبه ينافس قلبك
طويل الروح مين زيك)*2
وأناتك لا نهائية
و لطيف دايما مع شعبك

(مين غيرك لينا صخرة
و قادر تضمن بكرة)*2
مين صادق حقق وعده
غيرك انت يا رب القدرة

(حياتك لينا دروس
و عملك لينا ملموس)*2
تعمل قبل ما تعلم
و مفيش غيرك قدوس


----------



## remonda88 (2 فبراير 2010)

لو سمحتم انا عايزة ترنيمة كلامتها قصة ولد هيصبح شهيد اجراس كنسته


----------



## b3bo (2 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جدا علي المجهود ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## jack_gamal2002 (3 فبراير 2010)

انا اريد شريط امل البداية ارجو ان احد ياتى بهذا الشريط بسرعة


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 فبراير 2010)

jack_gamal2002 قال:


> انا اريد شريط امل البداية ارجو ان احد ياتى بهذا الشريط بسرعة


جاك الشريط ده تقريبا نزل شهر 11 اللى فات يعنى لم يمر عليه 6 شهور
وممنوع نزوله على المنتدى حسب القوانين الخاصة بالقسم 
ممكن اكون انا متلغبطة فى التاريخ انتظر رد مشرفى القسم 
​


----------



## jack_gamal2002 (3 فبراير 2010)

شكرا ليك اصلى الشريط عجبنى اوى


----------



## magdahabib (3 فبراير 2010)

*رد: رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

لو سمحت عاوزة الجزء الأول من شريط كنوز


----------



## grges monir (3 فبراير 2010)

*ممكن ترنيمة تحت الصليب وتحت مطرقة التجارب انحنيت*
*بدايتها كدة  تقريبا*
*شكرا لتعب خدمتكم*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 فبراير 2010)

*رد: رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



magdahabib قال:


> لو سمحت عاوزة الجزء الأول من شريط كنوز



شريط كنوز الجزء الاول

http://www.4shared.com/file/21592070/d3d2332/2__.html​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 فبراير 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *ممكن ترنيمة تحت الصليب وتحت مطرقة التجارب انحنيت*
> *بدايتها كدة  تقريبا*
> *شكرا لتعب خدمتكم*


للاسف مش لقياها خالص غير مكتوبة
​


----------



## emoskarm (3 فبراير 2010)

مساء الخير نعمة الرب معكم:smil16:


----------



## grges monir (4 فبراير 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> للاسف مش لقياها خالص غير مكتوبة​


ولايهمك 
ميرسى لتعبك
انا برضة مش لاقيتها غير كدة
بس لو لقتيها  مش تنسينى


----------



## بج بيشو (4 فبراير 2010)

سلام المسيح معكم انا عاوزه ترنيمة انا الحوت هو الحوت و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## oesi no (4 فبراير 2010)

*ترنيمة انا الحوت 
*​


----------



## cobcob (7 فبراير 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *ممكن ترنيمة تحت الصليب وتحت مطرقة التجارب انحنيت*
> *بدايتها كدة  تقريبا*
> *شكرا لتعب خدمتكم*




*الترنيمة تقريبا موجودة فى شريط خشبة سايل منها دم
او شريط اسمه دة قلبك
انا مش فاكرة للاسف
والكومبيتر بتاعى بايظ
بس لو اتصلح باذن ربنا هارفعها​*


----------



## sylvy (8 فبراير 2010)

بمناسبة الصوم الكبير كنت عايزة شريط كلمات عند الصليب لفريق افا تكلا بالاسكندرية وشكرا وكل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## غيث رعد (8 فبراير 2010)

sلام ونعمة  رب المجد لجميعكم اخوتي واخواتي الاحباء اطلب منكم طلبي وهو ترنيمة خذنا على جبل عالي ولكن لااريد الترنيمة لنجيب لبيب بل اريدها لمجموعة من المرنمين او من هذا القبيل اسمعها دوما واحب ان احتفظ بها هي اعتقد يرنمها مجموعة من المرنمين او لمرنم ياريت اذا عدكم الترنيمة باي صوت تنزلوها لي لاني محتاجها وشكرا لكم مقدما


----------



## marmora jesus (8 فبراير 2010)

غيث رعد قال:


> sلام ونعمة رب المجد لجميعكم اخوتي واخواتي الاحباء اطلب منكم طلبي وهو ترنيمة خذنا على جبل عالي ولكن لااريد الترنيمة لنجيب لبيب بل اريدها لمجموعة من المرنمين او من هذا القبيل اسمعها دوما واحب ان احتفظ بها هي اعتقد يرنمها مجموعة من المرنمين او لمرنم ياريت اذا عدكم الترنيمة باي صوت تنزلوها لي لاني محتاجها وشكرا لكم مقدما


 

الترنيمة موجودة بصوت بولس ملاك

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1014011&postcount=24

الشريط السابع عشر ( لما رانى 1 )
​
الترنيمة رقم 5​


----------



## grges monir (8 فبراير 2010)

> الترنيمة تقريبا موجودة فى شريط خشبة سايل منها دم
> او شريط اسمه دة قلبك
> انا مش فاكرة للاسف
> والكومبيتر بتاعى بايظ
> بس لو اتصلح باذن ربنا هارفعها


ياريت اختى العزيزة عشان الترنيمة دى جميلة جدا ونفسى الاقيها
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## martinpop200 (9 فبراير 2010)

انا عايز شريط رمادي لفريق الحياه الافضل ضروري و ربنا يباركك علي مجهودك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 فبراير 2010)

martinpop200 قال:


> انا عايز شريط رمادي لفريق الحياه الافضل ضروري و ربنا يباركك علي مجهودك



شريط رمادى 

منقول من منتدى رب المجد 
باسوورد فك الضغط 

 www.rabelmagd.com​


----------



## marloforever (10 فبراير 2010)

*ممكن ترنيمة لالا تتركى وحدى لكورال mp3 ctv*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 فبراير 2010)

marloforever قال:


> *ممكن ترنيمة لالا تتركى وحدى لكورال mp3 ctv*


لا لا تتركنى وحدى 
 ctv
​


----------



## ramzy1913 (10 فبراير 2010)

سلام ونعمة://
اشكر محبتك يابنت العذراء على اهتمامك الرب يعطيك نعمة

:sami73::11::smi106::11_1_211v::ab4:


----------



## marloforever (10 فبراير 2010)

*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتيك ميرسى ليكى خالص*


----------



## PETER27 (11 فبراير 2010)

سلام و نعمه انا عندي طلبين و يريت تقدري تجيبيهوملي الاول شريط ترانيم لماهر فايز معرفش غير اسم ترنيمه فيه اسمها اعظم اله. التاني ترنيمه العالم يبني و يزرع كامله بصوت بولس ملاك و سواء جم ولا لأ thanx


----------



## oesi no (11 فبراير 2010)

*ترانيم الأخ جرجس معوض بصوت ماهر فايز  *


*مش لاقى بولس ملاك العالم يبنى ويزرع
فيه اصوات تانيه كورالات وافراد *

​


----------



## yousef_assiut (12 فبراير 2010)

انا عاوز كيرياليسون الفاصل بتاع قناة أغابي


----------



## magdy_soso83 (12 فبراير 2010)

*اول شريط لفريق ديفيد*

اتمنى شريط فريق ديفيد اول شريط و اظن ان اسمة المزامير الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم و يتمجد اسم الرب


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اول شريط لفريق ديفيد*



magdy_soso83 قال:


> اتمنى شريط فريق ديفيد اول شريط و اظن ان اسمة المزامير الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم و يتمجد اسم الرب



دول 3 شرايط لفريق ديفيد اختار اللى عايزه 


ناظر الاله 
الجزء الاول 
الجزء التانى

المزامير بالعود
الجزء الاول
الجزء التانى


ألحان القداس الإلهى                الباسيلى

الجزء الاول

الجزء التانى

​


----------



## imhany1 (14 فبراير 2010)

انا من نجع حمادي نفسي في اوبريت سيبني أعيش بس كامل مش جزء الدعاية وكمان لو ها تقل عليكم عاوز ترنيمة مسيرها تنتهي - الين ابراهيم .         شكراً علي تعب محبتكم


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (14 فبراير 2010)

* ارجوكم انا كنت عايزة ترنيمه بس مش عارفه اسمها لكن فيها كلمات (الحزن كرمش وشوشنا) حاجه زي كده. الترنيمه دي قالتها مريم بطرس في الوقفه بتاعة شهداء نجع حمادي. معلش لو حد لقاها انا عايزاها mp3 شكراااااااااا على تعبكم ومحبتكم.*


----------



## مرمر . مارو (14 فبراير 2010)

*سلام و النعمة انا عايزة ترنيمة حزينة شكرا*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 فبراير 2010)

imhany1 قال:


> انا من نجع حمادي نفسي في اوبريت سيبني أعيش بس كامل مش جزء الدعاية وكمان لو ها تقل عليكم عاوز ترنيمة مسيرها تنتهي - الين ابراهيم .         شكراً علي تعب محبتكم


للاسف يا هانى الاتنين جداد وممنوع ينزلوا على المنتدى غير بعد 6 شهور على الاقل حسب قوانين المنتدى
سلام ونعمة 
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 فبراير 2010)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> * ارجوكم انا كنت عايزة ترنيمه بس مش عارفه اسمها لكن فيها كلمات (الحزن كرمش وشوشنا) حاجه زي كده. الترنيمه دي قالتها مريم بطرس في الوقفه بتاعة شهداء نجع حمادي. معلش لو حد لقاها انا عايزاها mp3 شكراااااااااا على تعبكم ومحبتكم.*


الترنيمة دى اسمها لو حزننا
للتحميل 

ترنيمة لو حزننا بصوت ساتر ميخائيل 

ترنيمة لو حزننا بصوت مريم بطرس​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 فبراير 2010)

مرمر . مارو قال:


> *سلام و النعمة انا عايزة ترنيمة حزينة شكرا*​


حبيبتى ياريت تبقى تكتبى اسم الترانيم المطلوبة 

عموما دول كام ترنيمة اتمنى يعجبك منهم حاجة 


ترنيمة الله أبوك

معاك هعيش

لو تعود

مريم يا امى

بعد ما سيبتك يا ابويا

ترنيمة يايسوع بناديلك

ولو فى ترنيمة حزينة معينة عايزاها اكتبى اسمها
​


----------



## samehghays (14 فبراير 2010)

ممكن الترانيم ديه

انت عظيم يا الله
انا بطلب مجدك و ريني مجدك
اسمع صراخي يا سيدي و الي صلاتي امل اذنيك
كيف انسي سيدي الغالي المسيح
ولدي​ 
في مرنمين كتير رنمو الترانيم دي لو قدرت تجبهم كلهم يبقي كويس و يا ريت يكونوا mp3
شكرا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 فبراير 2010)

samehghays قال:


> ممكن الترانيم ديه
> 
> انت عظيم يا الله
> انا بطلب مجدك و ريني مجدك
> ...



انا بطلب مجدك

اسمع صراخى يا سيدى

كيف انسى 

جارى البحث عن الباقى 
​


----------



## oesi no (14 فبراير 2010)

*ولدى *

*انت عظيم يا الله *​


----------



## magdahabib (15 فبراير 2010)

ياريت تبعث لي شريط نغمات العذراء ولما رآني الجزئين: لبولس ملاك


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (15 فبراير 2010)

*لو سمحتم عايزه ترتيلة( حولين المزود بيدور) و ترتيلة (ايا مؤمنون الا تصحبون)mp3 ,wave علشان الموبايل و شكرااااااااا. *
*كان فيه ترتيله عن مصر في الوقفه امام الكتدرائيه لتذكار الاربعين لشهداء نجع حمادي. كنت عايزاهاmp3*


----------



## JoeArmani (15 فبراير 2010)

أنا عايز أسمع ترنيمة من كل قلبي لفريق مللك المجد


----------



## magdahabib (15 فبراير 2010)

لو سمحت عايزة ترنيمة قبل ايدينا لفريق ترينتي


----------



## wafaa nashaat (15 فبراير 2010)

من فضلك عوزة ترنيمة سموتى بين الامم من شريط فوق شراعى
واشكرك


----------



## wafaa nashaat (15 فبراير 2010)

انا دورت فى كل الترنيم على شريط انا لية بعدت وملقتوش
من فضلك عوزة ضرورى
اذا تكرمت ابعتلى الربط


----------



## oesi no (15 فبراير 2010)

*نغمات العدرا 1 و2 

نغمات العدرا 3 و4 

نغمات العدرا 5 


لما رأنى 1 

لما رأنى 2 

لما رأنى 3 

لما رأنى 4 
*​


----------



## oesi no (15 فبراير 2010)

*حوالين المزود بيدور 

ايا مؤمنين 
*
*ياريت اسم الترنيمة بتاعت مصر علشان اعرف اجيبها *​


----------



## oesi no (15 فبراير 2010)

*ترنيمة قبل ايدينا من شريط فى مدينة اسكندرية 
*​


----------



## oesi no (15 فبراير 2010)

*ترنيمة سموتى بين الامم 
*​


----------



## oesi no (15 فبراير 2010)

*شريط انا ليه بعدت 
*​


----------



## wafaa nashaat (15 فبراير 2010)

كليب انا بيك بتشفع عندى  لصديق الى عوزة بس معرفش ارفعة ازاى


----------



## oesi no (15 فبراير 2010)

*طريقة رفع الملفات على موقع 4shared بالصور 
*​


----------



## samehghays (15 فبراير 2010)

samehghays قال:


> ممكن الترانيم ديه
> 
> انت عظيم يا الله
> انا بطلب مجدك و ريني مجدك
> ...


 

شكرا علي تعبكم
انا نزلت الترانيم بس في مرنمين تاني رتلوا الترانيم دول لو ينفع تجيبوهم يبقي كويس


ملحوظه
انا عايز الترانيم mp3 مش MPEG  علشان اعرف اشغلهم في السياره


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (15 فبراير 2010)

الترنيمة اسمها الرب في مصر عمود سحاب وعمود نار


----------



## wafaa nashaat (16 فبراير 2010)

اولا: شكرا جزيلا لاهتمامكم
ثانيا : ترنيمة سموتى الى انا محتاجها فى شريط اسمة فوق شراعى مش شريط حنانك  يا امى  انا عوزة بتاعة فوق شراعى لانها كاملة وبلحن الاصلى وشكرا لمحبتكم


----------



## magdahabib (16 فبراير 2010)

لو سمحتم عايزة ترنيمة قبل ايدينا تمد ايديك و ترنيمة طلبتك من عمق قلبي
بموسيقي مش ترتيل فقط


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 فبراير 2010)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> الترنيمة اسمها الرب في مصر عمود سحاب وعمود نار



http://www.4shared.com/file/223125466/b7ac4fee/__online.html​


----------



## wafaa nashaat (16 فبراير 2010)

من فضلكم ترنيمة سموتى بين الامم من شريط فوق شراعى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 فبراير 2010)

magdahabib قال:


> لو سمحتم عايزة ترنيمة قبل ايدينا تمد ايديك و ترنيمة طلبتك من عمق قلبي
> بموسيقي مش ترتيل فقط



للاسف ترنيمة قبل ايدينا تمد ايديك مش موجودة بالموسيقى
الموجودة المرتلة بدون موسيقى فقط 
وده اللينك

قبل ايدينا تمد ايديك


ترنيمة طلبتك من عمق قلبى
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 فبراير 2010)

wafaa nashaat قال:


> من فضلكم ترنيمة سموتى بين الامم من شريط فوق شراعى


انا مش لقياها من شريط فوق شراعى
بس موجودة بصوت المرنمة امجاد من شريط امجاد التراث 


سموتى بين الامم
​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (16 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا على محبتكم. لو سمحتم كان فيه ترتيله عن شهداء نجع حمادي من ضمنمعنا كلامها (ليه لابسه اسود يا امي) مش فاكره اسم الترنيمه.*
*كنت عايزه ترنيمة قلمي انكسرmp3 وقصيدة ابطال للبابا بدون موسيقىmp3 *


----------



## magdahabib (16 فبراير 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> للاسف ترنيمة قبل ايدينا تمد ايديك مش موجودة بالموسيقى
> الموجودة المرتلة بدون موسيقى فقط
> وده اللينك
> 
> ...





اشكرك جدا جدا ربنا يعوضك


----------



## oesi no (17 فبراير 2010)

*قلمى انكسر mp3 *

​


----------



## remonda88 (17 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يعوض تحب محبتكم ويفرح قلوبكم
لو سمحتم انا عايزة ترنيمة "ليه لابسة ياامى اسود"


----------



## wafaa nashaat (17 فبراير 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *ترنيمة سموتى بين الامم *​


 ميرسى لاهتمامك بس مش هى دة الترنيمة لى عوزها التانية من شريط فوق شراعى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 فبراير 2010)

> لو سمحتم كان فيه ترتيله عن شهداء نجع حمادي من ضمنمعنا كلامها (ليه لابسه اسود يا امي) مش فاكره اسم الترنيمه.







> لو سمحتم انا عايزة ترنيمة "ليه لابسة ياامى اسود"



دى الترنيمة mp3 بس الصوت مش اوى وبإذن ربنا نجيبها بصوت نقى 

ليه لابسة يا امى اسود​


----------



## مرمر . مارو (17 فبراير 2010)

او *سمحتم انا عايزة الترنيمة اللي معمولة لشهداء نجع حمادي شكرا*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 فبراير 2010)

مرمر . مارو قال:


> او *سمحتم انا عايزة الترنيمة اللي معمولة لشهداء نجع حمادي شكرا*​


انهى ترنيمة بالظبط؟
​


----------



## مرمر . مارو (17 فبراير 2010)

*مش فكرة اسمها بالضبط بس انا سمعتها في سي تي في*​


----------



## مرمر . مارو (17 فبراير 2010)

*مش فكرة اسمها بظبط بس انا سمعتها في سي تي في يوم الاربعين*​


----------



## oesi no (17 فبراير 2010)

*ليه لابسه اسود يا امى  فيديو 

للتحميل كليك يمين + save target as 
*​


----------



## مرمر . مارو (17 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا علي الفيديو*​


----------



## yousef_assiut (17 فبراير 2010)

انا عاوز لحن اجيوس الفاصل بتاع قناة أغابي وشكرا


----------



## magd 7 (17 فبراير 2010)

انا فى ترنيمة فاكر بيت منها بتقول (انت حى وانت تقدر) وقبلها فى(انت اقدر انت اكبر)دى مش متاكد منها يا ريت حد يلاقيها وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## magd 7 (17 فبراير 2010)

بيجى على سى تى فى


----------



## magdahabib (17 فبراير 2010)

الترنيمة بتقول بأحلم وبأقول. بس أنا مش عارفة إزاي أحمل لك الرابط
لكن ممكن تطلب أسم الترنيمة من you tube أنا جايباها من هناك


----------



## oesi no (17 فبراير 2010)

*انت مش للذكريات 

اللى  هى انت حى انت تقدر 

*​


----------



## oesi no (17 فبراير 2010)

magdahabib قال:


> الترنيمة بتقول بأحلم وبأقول. بس أنا مش عارفة إزاي أحمل لك الرابط
> لكن ممكن تطلب أسم الترنيمة من you tube أنا جايباها من هناك



*مش فاهم الطلب ؟؟؟ 
ياريت اسم الترنيمة 
او رابط اليوتيب 
*​


----------



## marloforever (18 فبراير 2010)

*طلب رخم شوية الترنيمة اصلى مش فاكر اسمها : )
بس متذكر الكلمات وهية مشهورة كلماتها
"دايما بتعزينى لما تهب الريح بجناحك تدارينى..."واتذكر انها كانت بصوت ساتر ميخائيل بس مش شرط يعنى تكون بصوتة وربنا يديم تعب محبتكم*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 فبراير 2010)

marloforever قال:


> *طلب رخم شوية الترنيمة اصلى مش فاكر اسمها : )
> بس متذكر الكلمات وهية مشهورة كلماتها
> "دايما بتعزينى لما تهب الريح بجناحك تدارينى..."واتذكر انها كانت بصوت ساتر ميخائيل بس مش شرط يعنى تكون بصوتة وربنا يديم تعب محبتكم*




دايما بتخبينى
 بصوت بولس ملاك​


----------



## marloforever (18 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسى ليكى بنت العذراء*


----------



## yousef_assiut (19 فبراير 2010)

انا عاوز لحن اجيوس الفاصل بتاع قناة أغابي وشكرا


----------



## wafaa nashaat (19 فبراير 2010)

من فضلكم عوزة ترنيمة الام المثالية


----------



## wafaa nashaat (19 فبراير 2010)

yousef_assiut قال:


> انا عاوز لحن اجيوس الفاصل بتاع قناة أغابي وشكرا



الفاصل فيديو معايا  
ومعايا  الاحان بتاع البرمو كامل بس المشكلة مش بعرف ارفع على النت بس الفصل موجود على الفيس بوك جروب اغابى
كل الترنيم والفواصل موجودة على الجروب تاع اغابى على الفيس بوك


----------



## wafaa nashaat (19 فبراير 2010)

*رد: رد على: اى حد عايز اى ترنيمة يطلبها وانا اجبهاله*



koko_nana قال:


> :t23:انا كنت طلبت كليب انا بيكى بتشفع اللى بيتعرض على قناة اغابى ممكن لو تقدر تجيبلى الكليب نفسه مش الترنيمة اللى فى شريط بولس ملاك لانه بيتقال باسلوب رائع جداااااااااااااااااااااااا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك .............



الكليب موجود على الفيس بوك جروب اغابى
وعلى اليوتيوب


----------



## arthany2010 (19 فبراير 2010)

جميلة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سما دش (19 فبراير 2010)

ارجو ترانيم اوركسترا الشموع لو سمحتم وشكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## oesi no (19 فبراير 2010)

*شريط الام المثاليه ساتر ميخائيل *​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (19 فبراير 2010)

*لو سمحتم انا كنت طلبت قصيدة ابطال للبابا mp3 .*
*كنت عايزه ترنيمه لفريق قلب داود (مديون ليك) موجوده في القرار بتاعها. شكراااااااااااا*


----------



## marmora jesus (19 فبراير 2010)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> *لو سمحتم انا كنت طلبت قصيدة ابطال للبابا mp3 .*


 


http://www.4shared.com/file/38378646/94185123/_online.html?s=1​


----------



## نانسي1980 (20 فبراير 2010)

لو سمحتم كنت عايزة ترنيمة انا ساعة لما بحس بضيقو ترنيمة انتي اللي قلبي حبها بتاعة الخطيةو ملكك نفسي و شكرا لتعب محبتكم


----------



## marmora jesus (20 فبراير 2010)

نانسي1980 قال:


> لو سمحتم كنت عايزة ترنيمة انا ساعة لما بحس بضيقو ترنيمة انتي اللي قلبي حبها بتاعة الخطيةو ملكك نفسي و شكرا لتعب محبتكم


 

ترنيمة انا ساعة لما بحس بضيق


http://www.4shared.com/file/21088383/13fa8879/ana_sa3et.html?s=1

ترنيمة انتي اللي قلبي حبها ( ياخطيتي ) لفاديا


http://www.4shared.com/file/88522910/273ed731/__-_7.html?s=1


ترنيمة ملكك نفسي


http://www.4shared.com/file/106549022/a433fa3e/__online.html?s=1

​


----------



## نانسي1980 (20 فبراير 2010)

انا متشكرة جدا جدا ليكوا و انا مبسوطة للانضمام اليكم ربنا يزيدكوا بركة و نعمة


----------



## marmar fonso (21 فبراير 2010)

لو سمحت مش عارفه انزل  ترنيمة  أبقبله


----------



## نانسي1980 (21 فبراير 2010)

من فضلكم كنت عايزة شريط بطل و شجيع ل ماري الاقصرية


----------



## oesi no (21 فبراير 2010)

*شريط بطل وشجيع ملرى الاقصرية 
*​


----------



## oesi no (21 فبراير 2010)

*لماذا جئت يا صاحب ( أبقبله )*​


----------



## نانسي1980 (21 فبراير 2010)

كنت عايزة ترانيم للبابا شنودة الثالث بركتة تكون معانا كلنا امين


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (21 فبراير 2010)

لو سمحتم عايزه ترنيمة(مين يحلي الغربه غيرك و يخليها جنة)mp3 
والترنيمه اللي رنمتها فاديه بازي لشهداء نجع حماديmp3 وشكراااااااااا


----------



## marmora jesus (21 فبراير 2010)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> لو سمحتم عايزه ترنيمة(مين يحلي الغربه غيرك و يخليها جنة)mp3
> والترنيمه اللي رنمتها فاديه بازي لشهداء نجع حماديmp3 وشكراااااااااا


 

مين يحلي الغربة غيرك mp3


http://www.4shared.com/file/22318431/a1232c59/___.html?s=1


ترنيمة فاديا لشهداء نجع حمادي ياريت تشوفيها اذا كانت هي دي ولا لا


http://www.4shared.com/file/141700348/945772ca/___.html?s=1​


----------



## marmora jesus (21 فبراير 2010)

نانسي1980 قال:


> كنت عايزة ترانيم للبابا شنودة الثالث بركتة تكون معانا كلنا امين


 

*شعبك بيحبك - مريم شوقى*​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/70812028/1ce8028a/__online.html?s=1​ 
*ابويا حبيبى البابا شنودة*​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/67991067/8afd385/___.html?s=1​ 
*ابونا وبطركنا الغالى*​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/44647394/4b1814f1/______.html?s=1​ 
ترنيمة شمعة القرن العشرين​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/68374928/2c902d43/____.html?s=1​ 
لو حد سألك اي سؤال​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/50147063/754237f1/____________.html?s=1​ 
يجدد زي النسر شبابك​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/67908222/6f351b9b/___.html​ 

ترنيمة ان كانت التجارب


http://www.4shared.com/file/63415641/20b483db/___.html?s=1​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 فبراير 2010)

نانسي1980 قال:


> كنت عايزة ترانيم للبابا شنودة الثالث بركتة تكون معانا كلنا امين


و دول لو عايزة ترانيم بصوت البابا

ترانيم بصوت البابا شنودة​


----------



## نانسي1980 (22 فبراير 2010)

انا مش عارفة اشكركم ازاي الترانيم جميلة جدا ربنا يباركم و يزيدكم نعمة و بركة


----------



## ^^RoMaNy^^ (22 فبراير 2010)

سلام المسيح معكم 
لو سمحتم انا محتاج المزمور 151 ملحن بصوت فريق على ما اظن انه كان فى شريط دايما معايا 
مشعارف حاجة زى كدة بصوت فريق كامل بس مش عارف اسمه  ياريت اللى عنده يبعتلى ضرورى ضرورى ......وربنا يعوضكم


----------



## wafaa nashaat (22 فبراير 2010)

magd 7 قال:


> انا فى ترنيمة فاكر بيت منها بتقول (انت حى وانت تقدر) وقبلها فى(انت اقدر انت اكبر)دى مش متاكد منها يا ريت حد يلاقيها وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم



متهيالى حضرتك تقصد ترنيمة منال سمير اسمها ربنا يقدر


----------



## نانسي1980 (22 فبراير 2010)

عايزة المزامير كلها الملحنة


----------



## اكرم شهير (22 فبراير 2010)

ياريت ترنيمة سبنى اعيش كاملة


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 فبراير 2010)

wafaa nashaat قال:


> متهيالى حضرتك تقصد ترنيمة منال سمير اسمها ربنا يقدر



لا يا حبيبتى هو كان يقصد ترنيمة انت مش للذكريات والمشرف جابهاله 
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 فبراير 2010)

اكرم شهير قال:


> ياريت ترنيمة سبنى اعيش كاملة



ممنوع نزوله اخ اكرم على النت لانه لسة نازل 
وحسب قوانين منتدانا ممنوع نزول اى شريط جديد قبل مرور 6 شهور من تاريخ نزوله
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 فبراير 2010)

^^RoMaNy^^ قال:


> سلام المسيح معكم
> لو سمحتم انا محتاج المزمور 151 ملحن بصوت فريق على ما اظن انه كان فى شريط دايما معايا
> مشعارف حاجة زى كدة بصوت فريق كامل بس مش عارف اسمه  ياريت اللى عنده يبعتلى ضرورى ضرورى ......وربنا يعوضكم



هو ده المزمور ملحن لكن مش من شريط دايما معايا 


مزمور 151 ملحن 
​


----------



## ^^RoMaNy^^ (22 فبراير 2010)

شكرا يابنت العذراء على تعبك وربنا يعوض بس المزمور ملحن يعنى لحن زى ما بيتقال فى لية ابو غالمسيس انا عندى بصوت ابراهيم عياد بس مش لقية بصوت الفريق اللى انا عاوزه لانى سمعته مرة واحدة بس ومش لاقيه بصوت الفرق ده .....على العموم شكرا لتعب محبتك


----------



## رانيا طانيوس (22 فبراير 2010)

سلام الله لكم انا محتاجه ترانيم تخص الافراح وخصوصا الترانيم الجديده


----------



## رانيا طانيوس (22 فبراير 2010)

من فضلكم انا محتاجه ترانيم تخص الافراح وخصوصا الترانيم الجديده.... وشكرااااااا​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 فبراير 2010)

رانيا طانيوس قال:


> سلام الله لكم انا محتاجه ترانيم تخص الافراح وخصوصا الترانيم الجديده





رانيا طانيوس قال:


> من فضلكم انا محتاجه ترانيم تخص الافراح وخصوصا الترانيم الجديده.... وشكرااااااا​


_ترانيم للأفراح_ والخطوبات​ 
​


----------



## oesi no (22 فبراير 2010)

*انا صغير كنت فى اخوتى 

لحن أنوك بى بى كوجى المزمور 151  يقال ليلة ابو غلامسيس 
*​


----------



## oesi no (22 فبراير 2010)

*الله قائم كورال اجيا ماريا 
** المزامير التي تحتويـه :-
 1- مــــــــــــزمــــــــــ   ـور 23 
 2- مــــــــــــزمــــــــــ   ور 87
 3- مــــــــــــــزمـــــور 134
 4- مــــــــــــزمـــــــور 121
 5- مــــــــــــزمـــــــور 128
 6- مـــــــــــزمـــــــــــ  ـور 25
 7- مــــــــــــزمــــــــور 130
 8- مــــــــــــزمــــــــــ  ور 54**
**- **مــــــــــــزمــــــــــ  ور 82*​*للتحميل كليك يمين + save target as 

الله قائم 


شريط الرب قد ملك 
كورال اجيا ماريا 
- مــــــــــــزمــــــــــ  ـور  47 
  2- مــــــــــــزمـــــــور  127
 3- مــــــــــــــزمـــــور 131
 4- مــــــــــــزمــــــــــ  ور 67
 5- مــــــــــــزمــــــــور 150
 6- مـــــــــــزمـــور 150_2
 7- مــــــــــــزمــــــــور 117
 8- مــــــــــــزمــــــــــ  ــــور 3
 9- مــــــــــــزمــــــــــ  ـور 55
 10- مــــــــــــزمـــــــــو  ر 93
للتحميل كليك يمين + save target as 
الرب قد ملك *
*منقوووول من موقع ارثوذكس *​


----------



## wafaa nashaat (22 فبراير 2010)

من فضلكم عوزة عظات لبابا عن الصوم
ولكم جزيلا الشكر


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 فبراير 2010)

wafaa nashaat قال:


> من فضلكم عوزة عظات لبابا عن الصوم
> ولكم جزيلا الشكر



الصوم المقبول

تداريب الصوم

تأملات فى الصوم​


----------



## oesi no (22 فبراير 2010)

*عظات الصوم الكبير المقدس

**العظات
لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث
( ذهبي الفم  ** الله يطيل لنا حياته)

1-  الخطوة الأولى فى الخطية
*http://www.4shared.com/file/40667626/cea6198e/First_Step_To_Sin.html*http://www.4shared.com/file/40667626/cea6198e/First_Step_To_Sin.html*


*2- ادخلوا من الباب الضيق
*
http://www.4shared.com/file/40668919/260b00b7/Enter_Narrow_Gate.html*http://www.4shared.com/file/40668919/260b00b7/Enter_Narrow_Gate.html*


*3- التخزين الروحى الجزء1
*
http://www.4shared.com/file/40668484/81a05410/Spiritual_Storage_A.html*http://www.4shared.com/file/40668484/81a05410/Spiritual_Storage_A.html*


*4- التخزين الروحي الجزء 2
*
http://www.4shared.com/file/40668351/412bc857/Spiritual_Storage_B.html*http://www.4shared.com/file/40668351/412bc857/Spiritual_Storage_B.html*


*5- توبنى يارب فأتوب*

*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/40668190/991d63a3/Turn_me_Lord.html*http://www.4shared.com/file/40668190/991d63a3/Turn_me_Lord.html*


*6- طقوس الأيام الأخيرة من الصوم الكبير*​
*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/40667868/47ecdc87/End_of_Fast_Rituals.html*http://www.4shared.com/file/40667868/47ecdc87/End_of_Fast_Rituals.html*


منقووووووووووووووووووووووول


----------



## oesi no (22 فبراير 2010)

*لو عاوزة حاجات تانى فيه كتييييييييييييير 
عظات قداسة البابا عن الصوم لا تنتهى 
لماذا نصوم 

الصوم الكبير 

الصوم والتوبة 

قدسية الصوم وروحانياته 

الصوم الكبير 1975 

الاستعداد للصوم 

تأملات فى الصوم 

كثرة الجهاد فى الصوم 

للتحميل كليك يمين + save target as 
دة غير تأملات العظة على الجبل 
وعظات اسبوع الالام 
*​


----------



## ^^RoMaNy^^ (22 فبراير 2010)

شكرا يااوسى -نو  على تعبك محبتك وربنا يعوضك بس المزمور اللى سمعته انا كان من كورال فى شريط ترانيم   فى اخر الشريط .... شكرا على تعبك


----------



## elamer1000 (22 فبراير 2010)

انا محتاج شريط ترانيم 
مستحيل يسوع يتركنى
للمرنم
عاطف عدلى
وشكررررررررررررررررا


----------



## iraqi86 (22 فبراير 2010)

ممكن ترنيمة عيد السعانين 
عـيـدُ الـسـعانـيـن قـَد زادت مَـحـاسـِـــنـُـهُ
عـَنْ كـُلِ عـيـدٍ أتـى في الـكـُتـُبِ مَسـطـُورِ

مع الشكر


----------



## نانسي1980 (22 فبراير 2010)

شكرا يا اوسي_نو علي تعبك و محبتك


----------



## رانيا طانيوس (23 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جدا"جدا" على تعبكم


----------



## Rami Amir (23 فبراير 2010)

Hi
Ana 3awez tarnemet Kayf 2ansa bass lel 2asaf msh 3aref meen el Moranem 
Bass hwa el kalam beta3ha bey2ol Kayf 2ansa 2enany Konto bayn yadeyhe wa kad 7amalany kama ya7mel el 2ab 2ebno 3ala kafefhe el 7anaaan !!
We shokran le ta3ab ma7abetkom begad


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 فبراير 2010)

Rami Amir قال:


> Hi
> Ana 3awez tarnemet Kayf 2ansa bass lel 2asaf msh 3aref meen el Moranem
> Bass hwa el kalam beta3ha bey2ol Kayf 2ansa 2enany Konto bayn yadeyhe wa kad 7amalany kama ya7mel el 2ab 2ebno 3ala kafefhe el 7anaaan !!
> We shokran le ta3ab ma7abetkom begad



دى اسمها لا انسى عاما قد مضى 
للتحميل 

لا انسى عاما
 للشماس بولس ملاك 
​


----------



## Rami Amir (23 فبراير 2010)

Merci begad rabena yebarek ta3ab ma7abetkom =)


----------



## حبة خردل (23 فبراير 2010)

*بعد أذن oesi_no  ، bentel3adra
ترنيمة لية لابسة يا أمي اسود
mp3,نقاء عالي جداً
من هنا​*


----------



## حبة خردل (23 فبراير 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> دى الترنيمة mp3 بس الصوت مش اوى وبإذن ربنا نجيبها بصوت نقى
> 
> ليه لابسة يا امى اسود​





مرمر . مارو قال:


> او *سمحتم انا عايزة الترنيمة اللي معمولة لشهداء نجع حمادي شكرا*​




*بالنسبة للمشاركة السابقة
صلوا من أجــــــــــــــلي*​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (23 فبراير 2010)

*شكراااااااااااااااا على كل الترانيم الحلوه دي ربنا معاكم صلوا لاجلييييييييييييي*


----------



## رانيا طانيوس (23 فبراير 2010)

من فضلكم ابعتولى كل ترانيم الافراح الجديده​


----------



## marmora jesus (23 فبراير 2010)

رانيا طانيوس قال:


> من فضلكم ابعتولى كل ترانيم الافراح الجديده​


 

ده لينك المشاركة اللي  فيه لينك جابته بنت العدرا خاص بترانيم للافراح والخطوبة

#*5279*​


----------



## wafaa nashaat (24 فبراير 2010)

عوزة شريط فوق شراعى ولكم جزيل الشكر
ولو تكرمتك شريط قلب شفاف


----------



## حبة خردل (24 فبراير 2010)

*


oesi_no قال:



شريط ليأت ملكوتك 





الوجه الاول 

الوجه التانى لينكه لا يعمل 

للتحميل كليك يمين + save target as 
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


يا جماعة مفيش حد لقي اللينك التاني بتاع الشريط او حد يكون عندة الشريط كامل
ياريت حد يساعدني من الاعضاء او المشرفين
*​


----------



## wafaa nashaat (25 فبراير 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *لو عاوزة حاجات تانى فيه كتييييييييييييير *
> 
> *عظات قداسة البابا عن الصوم لا تنتهى *
> *لماذا نصوم *​
> ...


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (25 فبراير 2010)

*لو سمحتم انا كنت عايزة ترتيل فيلم جبل الدم عن شهداء اسنا واريانوس الواليmp3 .شكراااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## marmora jesus (25 فبراير 2010)

anosh قال:


> *ياريت يا جماعه اللى عنده شريط فاديا ( للعالم جيت ) *​
> *عايزه منه ترنيمة اسمها اظهر عجايبك*
> 
> *او ممكن يكون اسمها مش كده بس فيها اظهر عجايبك*​


 

اتفضلي يا قمر

http://www.4shared.com/file/82810655/cd235f4c/____.html?dirPwdVerified=50164226​


----------



## anosh (25 فبراير 2010)

*بجد مش عارفه اقولك ايه على سرعة استجابتك
ميرسى يا سكر 
ربنا يباركك 
بس انا الحمد الله لاقيت الشريط كله كمان*​


----------



## marmora jesus (25 فبراير 2010)

مفيش شكر بين الاخوات يا قمر
طب الحمد لله
هي ترنيمة رقم 6 اللي انتي عايزاها
ربنا معاكي ويوفقك​


----------



## wafaa nashaat (26 فبراير 2010)

wafaa nashaat قال:


> عوزة شريط فوق شراعى ولكم جزيل الشكر
> ولو تكرمتك شريط قلب شفاف



شريط  فوق شراعى ضرورى من فضلكم


----------



## oesi no (26 فبراير 2010)

*ترنيمة فوق شراعى 
ملقتش غيرها ناو 
هدورلك على باقى الشريط برضه
ربنا يبعت 
*​


----------



## نانسي1980 (26 فبراير 2010)

كنت عايزة ترنيمة فجر يشقشق صوت بينادي صبح ينور الدنيا دي


----------



## oesi no (26 فبراير 2010)

*فجر يشقشق *
​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (26 فبراير 2010)

*لو سمحتم عايزه ترنيمة ما احلى السجود امامك لزياد شحاتهmp3 و ترنيمة لاسمك يا فادينا بصدق اتيناmp3 *
*كان فيه فيلم اتعرض على قناة اغابي اسمه ثعالب صغيره حاولت احمله من على هذا المقع الجميل لكن اللينك مش شغال فمش عارفه اعمل ايه و شكرا لمحبتكم.*


----------



## marmora jesus (26 فبراير 2010)

*لو سمحتم عايزه ترنيمة ما احلى السجود امامك لزياد شحاتهmp3*

http://www.mediafire.com/?fzs2nuwwcpm​ 
* و ترنيمة لاسمك يا فادينا بصدق اتيناmp3 *

http://www.4shared.com/file/229881661/6ce18f53/___online.html?
s=1​ 
*كان فيه فيلم اتعرض على قناة اغابي اسمه ثعالب صغيره حاولت احمله من على هذا المقع الجميل لكن اللينك مش شغال فمش عارفه اعمل ايه و شكرا لمحبتكم* 


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=109435

حملي الفيلم من اللينك ده بس خلي بالك حملي الاجزاء التلاته كلهم وبعد ما تخلصي تحميلهم التلاته فكي الضغط الفيلم مش هيتفك لو في جزء ناقص من التلاته اتاكدي ان التلاته موجودين وبعدين فكي الضغط لان الاجزاء التلاته مرتبطين ببعض​http://www.mediafire.com/?fzs2nuwwcpm


----------



## +febronia+ (27 فبراير 2010)

*ممكن ترنيمة (حبك بيحير في طفل صغير) شكـــــــــرا*


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (27 فبراير 2010)

*شكراااااااا لكن الجزء الثالث من فيلم the little foxes لا يعمل فماذا افعل. لاني اريد ان اشاهد الفيلم.*


----------



## اميرة ماهر (27 فبراير 2010)

نفسى  احمل شريط كلمه والحان وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم لو تقدروا تجيبوه


----------



## marmora jesus (27 فبراير 2010)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> *شكراااااااا لكن الجزء الثالث من فيلم the little foxes لا يعمل فماذا افعل. لاني اريد ان اشاهد الفيلم.*


 

بصي ده لينك تقدري تتفرجي علي الفيلم منه لحد ما نشوف طريقة نرفعه بيه لان كل المواقع الروابط فيه لا تعمل

http://www.kenesty.com/share/view/417/فيلم-ثعالب-صغيرة-عن-شهود-يهوه/​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 فبراير 2010)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> *شكراااااااا لكن الجزء الثالث من فيلم the little foxes لا يعمل فماذا افعل. لاني اريد ان اشاهد الفيلم.*


 

اتفضلي يا قمر لينك التحميل
ربنا يخلي لينا مشرف القسم بقي

http://www.kenesty.com/share/flvideo/4ca4238a0b/1258436702334223907.flv​


----------



## نانسي1980 (28 فبراير 2010)

كنت محتاجة ترنيمة وطني الحقيقي ل ساتر ميخائيل عربي و قبطي الحانها و كلماتها


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 فبراير 2010)

نانسي1980 قال:


> كنت محتاجة ترنيمة وطني الحقيقي ل ساتر ميخائيل عربي و قبطي الحانها و كلماتها


حبيبتى انا لقيتها بصوت بولس ملاك 

كلمات الترنيمة

*ta patry sondos sa epshoi nem isoos
 ta patry semmy emmy es7'ene fe'owy , afs 'ptots ne enge epshoice isoos*

*وطنى الحقيقى فوق مع يسوع
 وطنى الحقيقى فوق فى السموات ،اعده لى الرب يسوع*

*ta patry sondos sa epshoi nem isoos**
 namnraty areh areh ene ten7'en epesmeh emmeny 7'en efneh shatef ei enja isoos*

*وطنى الحقيقى فوق مع يسوع 
 يا احبا ء احفظوا مصابيحكم مملؤة دائما بالزيت حتى يأتى يسوع*

*ta patry sondos sa epshoi nem isoos
 besona seny seny nisou ebkahy amo enta'y e 'ehrafain isooos*

*وطنى الحقيقى فوق مع يسوع 
 العالم سيزول سيزول الكواكب والارض ياليتنى احظى بلقاء يسوع*

_* ta patry sondos sa epshoi nem isoos
*_ 
*وطنى الحقيقى فوق مع يسوع وطنى الحقيقى فوق مع يسوع*​ 

للتحميل 
وطنى الحقيقى 
للشماس بولس ملاك 
​


----------



## جرجس صابر (28 فبراير 2010)

لو سمحت اذا تكرمت اريد ترنيمة

من القلب يا عدرا تمنينا


----------



## mazzikanoo (28 فبراير 2010)

*انا كنت عاوز شريط اكليل الشوك .... و الشريط التانى بتاع ابو زوكامة و حكايته مع القيامة

يا رب الاقيهم ... عشان انا دايخ عليهم من بدرى​*


----------



## marmora jesus (28 فبراير 2010)

*انا كنت عاوز شريط اكليل الشوك *


 للتحميل اضغط علي كلمة wave وهو لينك مباشر
http://www.masi7i.com/index.pl/adel_maher_songs?func=view&wid=1025&sort=fileTitle&sortDirection=asc​


----------



## نانسي1980 (1 مارس 2010)

أنا متشكرة جدا بنت العدرا


----------



## اميرة ماهر (1 مارس 2010)

ممكن لو سمحتوا عايزه ترنيمه يسوع يانبع صافى لفايزة ناثان وترنيمه ربنا موجود


----------



## oesi no (1 مارس 2010)

*حررنى يسوع فايزة ناثان 

ربنا موجود ابونا موسى 
*​


----------



## +febronia+ (2 مارس 2010)

fofo.com قال:


> *ممكن ترنيمة (حبك بيحير في طفل صغير) شكـــــــــرا*


* انا طلبت الترنيمه دي ومحدش رد عليا*​


----------



## oesi no (2 مارس 2010)

*حبك بيحير 

اسف على عدم الرد مسبقا 
المشاركة سقطت سهوا *​


----------



## نانسي1980 (2 مارس 2010)

معلش انا اسفة ممكن كلمات ترنيمة وطني الحقيقي


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 مارس 2010)

نانسي1980 قال:


> معلش انا اسفة ممكن كلمات ترنيمة وطني الحقيقي



*طا باتري سندوس سا ابشوي نيم ايسوس *

*طا باتري سندوس سا ابشوي نيم ايسوس *

​
*طا باتري سي اممي اممي ايس خينيفي أوي *​
​
*أفسبتوتث مي انجي ابتشويس ايسوس انجي ابتشويس ايسوس *​
​​

*وطني الحقيقـــي فــوق مــع يســـوع *​
​
*وطني الحقيقي فوق في السموات اعده لي الرب يســــــــــــــــــــوع *​
​
​
*طا باتري سندوس سا ابشوي نيم ايسوس *​

*طا باتري سندوس سا ابشوي نيم ايسوس *​

​
*نا منراتي أري أري اي ني تين خيت ابس مي *​
​
*اممي ني خين افين ني شافيث اي انجي ايسوس *​
​
​
*وطنـــي الحقيقـــي فــوق مــع يســـــوع *​
​

*ياأحبائي احفظوا احفظوا مصابيحكم مملوءه *​

*دائما بالزيت حتي يأتي يســـــوع *​
​

*طا باتري سندوس سا ابشوي نيم ايسوس *​

*طا باتري سندوس سا ابشوي نيم ايسوس *​

​
*بي سونا سيني سيني نيس يو ابكاهي *​
​
*أموي ان طائي اي ايهراف ان ايســـــــوس *​
​
​​
*وطنـــي الحقيقـــي فــوق مــع يســـــوع *​
​

*العالم سيــزول سيــزول الكواكــب والأرض *​
​
*ياليتنــي أحــــظــي بلقـاء يســـــــــوع *​
​
​
*طا باتري سندوس سا ابشوي نيم ايسوس *​

*طا باتري سندوس سا ابشوي نيم ايسوس *​

​
*وطنـــي الحقيقـــي فــوق مــع يســـــوع*​
​

​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (2 مارس 2010)

لقد حاولت مشاهدة فيلم ثعالب صغيرة من الموقع اللي بعتوهولي لكنه كان مقطع كل اللي انا عايزاه تحميل الجزء الثالث لاني حملت الاول والثاني لان الفيلم لن يعمل بدون تحميل الثلاث اجزاء و شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## oesi no (2 مارس 2010)

*نرمين
ممكن اللينكات اللى نزلتى منها الفيلم علشان اجيبلك الرابط التالت 
لو كانت لينكات موقع ارثوذكس 
فدة الرابط التالت 
http://orsozox.org/UDMedia/CTV-AGHAPY/SPECIALS-VIDEOS-2/THE_LITTLE_FOXES.rmvb.part3.rar
*​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (2 مارس 2010)

انا اسفه هذا اللينك مش شغال و شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 مارس 2010)

*الجزء التالت *
من فيلم تعالب صغيرة 
انا حملته عندى قبل ما احطهولك جربيه 
​


----------



## marmora jesus (2 مارس 2010)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> انا اسفه هذا اللينك مش شغال و شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


 

نيرمين انا كنت حطيت ليكي رابط مباشر لتحميل الفيلم كله مرة واحدة في مشاركة بس الظاهر مش اخدتي بالك منها
علي العموم الرابط تاني اهو لو احتاجتيه

http://www.kenesty.com/share/flvideo/4ca4238a0b/1258436702334223907.flv​


----------



## karkremad (3 مارس 2010)

اريد احدث او اجمل الترانيم  الخاصة للام


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (3 مارس 2010)

*شكراااااااااااااااااا و جاري التحميل*


----------



## ++aymoon++ (3 مارس 2010)

انا بقالى سنة بدور على شريط اسمه سحابة شهود بس مش لبولس ملاك هو قديم شوية
ياريت ياريت تلاقيه وربنا يعوضك


----------



## oesi no (3 مارس 2010)

++aymoon++ قال:


> انا بقالى سنة بدور على شريط اسمه سحابة شهود بس مش لبولس ملاك هو قديم شوية
> ياريت ياريت تلاقيه وربنا يعوضك


*http://www.4shared.com/dir/6234836/369af47b/___2.html
نزل الشريط دة 
غالبا هيطلع هو 
دة لكورال مارجرجس الراهبات 
الشريط التانى 
وهو اللى فيه ترنيمة سحابة من الشهود 
*​


----------



## maryoum (4 مارس 2010)

انا عاوزة كليب الي بيجي على اغابي
واسمه كليب الترنيمة اختبرتني الهي 
وعاوزة ترنيمة هي كنيسة ضمة ولادها وسط بحار الدنيا الواسعة
وشكراااااااااا


----------



## oesi no (4 مارس 2010)

كليب ترنيمة اختبرتنى الهى من قناة اغابى 

هى كنيسة ضامة ولادها ​


----------



## maryoum (5 مارس 2010)

شكرااااا جداااااااااااااا


----------



## حبة خردل (5 مارس 2010)

* نفسي في ترنيمة من ترانيم الاطفال .. كلماتها 

خروفي يا خروفي يا تاية في الوديان ..اجيلك لو تناديني واضمك بالاحضان.. . خرافي كتيرة لكن انت يوم رجوعك بيفرحني ​*


----------



## den.besho (5 مارس 2010)

لو سمختم عايز ترنيمة فوق العذاب ضرورى


----------



## epsalmos (6 مارس 2010)

بدور على موسوعة ترانيم:

*1: الدكتور فيصل فواد*

الراجل ده كان عامل مجموعه رائعه من الترانيم 
للاسف مش عندى دلوقتى 

*2: الشماس ضياء صبرى .*

ليه مجموعه رائعه 
...
افضلهم و احبهم الى قلبى شريطين ترانيم للعذراء ...

ياريت اللى عندوا دول او اى حاجه ليهم يدينى خبر و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم كلكم​


----------



## marmora jesus (6 مارس 2010)

الدكتور فيصل فؤاد​ 
قصائد البابا​ 
باراباس​ 

تاية فى غربة​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/33737207/b40fac17/___online.html​


----------



## epsalmos (6 مارس 2010)

*شكرا يا مرموه ... نفسى فى شريط محبة ابديه

و كان فى شريط للدكتور فيصل فيه ترنيمة ايها الباعث النور ... قطعة صلاة باكر

اللى يعرف طريقهم ياريت يقولى​*


----------



## epsalmos (6 مارس 2010)

*حد عنده قصيده البابا 

لكنها مشاعر 

بتلحين الاستاذ اسامه عشم 

كنت سمعتها من كذا سنه فى حفله فى الكتدرائيه .. معرفش لو متسجله فى اى حته

معلش بتعبكم احبائى​​*


----------



## epsalmos (6 مارس 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> الدكتور فيصل فؤاد​
> قصائد البابا​
> باراباس​
> 
> ...




*معندكيش باقى الشريط ؟؟؟

كملى جميلك بقى !*​:smi420:


----------



## marmora jesus (6 مارس 2010)

الشماس ضياء صبري

شمعة القرن العشرين

http://www.4shared.com/file/118577032/86c2bd5f/_______Apr-29-2009_00-01-40_00.html?s=1

اللينك ده فيه مجموعة كبير من الترانيم ليه

http://www.masi7i.com/index.pl/praise_diaa_sabry​


----------



## marmora jesus (6 مارس 2010)

epsalmos قال:


> *شكرا يا مرموه ... نفسى فى شريط محبة ابديه​*
> 
> *و كان فى شريط للدكتور فيصل فيه ترنيمة ايها الباعث النور ... قطعة صلاة باكر*​
> 
> *اللى يعرف طريقهم ياريت يقولى*​


 

انا عرفت طريق كل شرايطه بس للاسف جربت اللينكات لقيتها منتهية الصلاحية
اتمني لو حد من الاعضاء يقدر يوصل ليهم
معلش كان نفسي اساعد اكتر من كده​


----------



## epsalmos (6 مارس 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> الشماس ضياء صبري
> 
> شمعة القرن العشرين
> 
> ...




*حلوين جدا .... ب نفسى الاقى الشريطين اللى كان عاملهم للعذرا ...

كان فيهم ترانيم و الحان حلو اوى ... بس للاسف الشريطيى دول قدام اوى ... ييجى من التامنينات !!!*​


----------



## epsalmos (6 مارس 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> انا عرفت طريق كل شرايطه بس للاسف جربت اللينكات لقيتها منتهية الصلاحية
> اتمني لو حد من الاعضاء يقدر يوصل ليهم
> معلش كان نفسي اساعد اكتر من كده​




*يااااااااااااه

بس كده يبقى فى امل ... ربنا يسهل !!

شكرا ليكى و لاهتمامك*​


----------



## marmora jesus (6 مارس 2010)

انا بدور ليك واللي بلاقيه هحطه هنا علي طول
في اللينك ده كمان

http://www.st-mina.com/downloadit.asp?ID=174​


----------



## marmora jesus (6 مارس 2010)

في اللينك ده برده هتلاقي بس انزل لتحت شوية

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7506&page=33​


----------



## marmora jesus (6 مارس 2010)

ده شريط عدرا يا عدرا للشماس ضياء صبري​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/3507482...______________www.shabab-abaskhieroon.com.rar

دي كلمة السر لفك الضغط

*shabab-abaskhieroon*​


----------



## marmora jesus (6 مارس 2010)

ترنيمة السلام لك يا شفيعة بس هي فيديو

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xa720g_yyyyyy-yy-yy-yyyyy-yyyyyy-yyyy-yyyy_people​


----------



## epsalmos (6 مارس 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> ترنيمة السلام لك يا شفيعة بس هي فيديو
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xa720g_yyyyyy-yy-yy-yyyyy-yyyyyy-yyyy-yyyy_people​



*ايوه .....الترنيمه دى من الشريطين اللى بقول عليهم !!!!!

حلوه اوى بجد 

ربنا يبعت باقى الشريط*​30:


----------



## marmora jesus (6 مارس 2010)

دي ترنيمة محبة ابدية اللي انت عايزها ؟

http://new.mp3-tranem.net/Mp3Server.axd?param=1728​


----------



## marmora jesus (6 مارس 2010)

ابسالموس اخدت بالك من شريط عدرا يا عدرا فوق ؟​


----------



## marmora jesus (6 مارس 2010)

هي دي كلمات قصيدة لكنها مشاعر ؟​ 
لكنها
مشاعر تمكث دائما معى فى حشاشتى فى مهجتى...فى أضلعى تظهر فى ابتسامتى فى
ضحكتى...فى أدمعى مشاعر تصاحبنى فى صحوتى وفى مضجعى تجرى دواما فى دمى كنت
أعى او لا أعى​


----------



## epsalmos (6 مارس 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> ابسالموس اخدت بالك من شريط عدرا يا عدرا فوق ؟​




*
اه و نزلته ... بس مش هو خالص .. 
حتى باين ان جديد !!

الاثنين التانيين دوول من الاثار .... :smi411:

بنفس طريقة تسجيل الفيديو اللى انتى حطتيته ...

بس رائعان الصراحه

انا بسمع دلوقتى سر الاسرار .. توزيع الصوم 
ميرسى!
*​


----------



## epsalmos (6 مارس 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> هي دي كلمات قصيدة لكنها مشاعر ؟​
> لكنها
> مشاعر تمكث دائما معى فى حشاشتى فى مهجتى...فى أضلعى تظهر فى ابتسامتى فى
> ضحكتى...فى أدمعى مشاعر تصاحبنى فى صحوتى وفى مضجعى تجرى دواما فى دمى كنت
> أعى او لا أعى​




*الله بسم الصليب عليكى ...

تمام ... 

الاستاذ اسامه عشم بتاع فيلم ابونا بيشوى كامل كان لحنها فى ترنميه و قدمها فى الكتدرائيه زمان !!

بس كان جميل جدا*​


----------



## marmora jesus (6 مارس 2010)

epsalmos قال:


> *الله بسم الصليب عليكى ...*​
> 
> *تمام ... *​
> *الاستاذ اسامه عشم بتاع فيلم ابونا بيشوى كامل كان لحنها فى ترنميه و قدمها فى الكتدرائيه زمان !!*​
> ...


 

ههههههههههههههههههه
شكلنا هنكتفي بهذا القدر
لان لحد دلوقتي مش بلاقي غير الجزء ده منها ومكتوب بس​


----------



## marmora jesus (6 مارس 2010)

لكنها مشاعر تمكث دائما معي تسكن في حشاشتي.. في مهجتي.. في أضلعي مشاعر تتبعني في صحوتي.. في مضجعي تظهر في ابتسامتي.. في ضحكتي.. في أدمعي تجري دواما في دمي تمكث.. أعي أو لا أعي كم قلت لها عني بعيدا وارجعي لكنها مشاعر تمكث دائما معي تجري دواما في دمي.. كنت أعي أو لا أعي​ 

http://www.calloflove.net/copticlibrary/download/pope/63.pdf​


----------



## epsalmos (6 مارس 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> شكلنا هنكتفي بهذا القدر
> لان لحد دلوقتي مش بلاقي غير الجزء ده منها ومكتوب بس​



*مفيش امل يا دوكتور !!!*


:closedeye

:closedeye

:closedeye​


----------



## marmora jesus (6 مارس 2010)

اتفضل قصائد البابا فيصل

http://www.4shared.com/file/68194592/d453fb98/__01.html​


----------



## marmora jesus (6 مارس 2010)

epsalmos قال:


> *مفيش امل يا دوكتور !!!*​
> 
> 
> :closedeye​
> ...


 

خلي املك في ربنا كبير
احنا عملنا اللي علينا والباقي علي ربنا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## epsalmos (6 مارس 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> لكنها مشاعر تمكث دائما معي تسكن في حشاشتي.. في مهجتي.. في أضلعي مشاعر تتبعني في صحوتي.. في مضجعي تظهر في ابتسامتي.. في ضحكتي.. في أدمعي تجري دواما في دمي تمكث.. أعي أو لا أعي كم قلت لها عني بعيدا وارجعي لكنها مشاعر تمكث دائما معي تجري دواما في دمي.. كنت أعي أو لا أعي
> 
> خد لقيت سطر زيادة​



*اعتقد انها مكتوبه فى كتيب لبابا شنوده 
باسم حكم و امثال شعبيه و مختاراب من الشعر ..

فى اخر الكتاب اضاف شوية اشعار لم تكن موجوده فى انطلاق الروح

بس مش عارف الكتاب ده فين دلوقتى

انا فى توزيع القيامه دلوقتى ... كل سنه و انتى طيبه 
ههههه
*​


----------



## epsalmos (6 مارس 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> اتفضل قصائد البابا فيصل
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/68194592/d453fb98/__01.html​




*يااااااااااااااااه مش مصدق 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك !!*​


----------



## marmora jesus (6 مارس 2010)

epsalmos قال:


> *يااااااااااااااااه مش مصدق *
> 
> 
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك !!*​


 

كنت خايفة احسن يطلع مش هو المطلوب
ربنا يخليك​


----------



## marmora jesus (6 مارس 2010)

epsalmos قال:


> *اعتقد انها مكتوبه فى كتيب لبابا شنوده *
> 
> *باسم حكم و امثال شعبيه و مختاراب من الشعر ..*​
> *فى اخر الكتاب اضاف شوية اشعار لم تكن موجوده فى انطلاق الروح*​
> ...


 

فعلا القصيدة دي نادرة واللي موجود الجزء البسيط اللي لقيته
ميرسي ليك علي المعلومة الجميلة
وانت طيب​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 مارس 2010)

den.besho قال:


> لو سمختم عايز ترنيمة فوق العذاب ضرورى



فوق العذاب
​


----------



## marmora jesus (6 مارس 2010)

لكنها مشاعر تمكث دائما معي تسكن في حشاشتي.. في مهجتي.. في أضلعي مشاعر تتبعني في صحوتي.. في مضجعي تظهر في ابتسامتي.. في ضحكتي.. في أدمعي تجري دواما في دمي تمكث.. أعي أو لا أعي كم قلت لها عني بعيدا وارجعي لكنها مشاعر تمكث دائما معي تجري دواما في دمي.. كنت أعي أو لا أعي



بص طلعت هي دي كل القصيدة وهي كده كاملة
انا عملت سيرش عن الكتاب اللي قولت عليه ونزلته ولقيت في القصيدة فعلا
لو عايز تنزل الكتاب
هو اسمه
مختارات من الادب والحكمة والامثال الشعبية
الكتاب 111 صفحة
هتلاقي القصيدة في اول صفحة في قسم ابيات الشعر
الصفحة رقم 92
اللينك اهو

http://www.calloflove.net/copticlibrary/download/pope/63.pdf​


----------



## epsalmos (6 مارس 2010)

*ده كلام كبير يا مرموه ...

ربنا يبعت الباقى على ايديكى باذن المسيح !​*


----------



## oesi no (6 مارس 2010)

ترانيم المرنم فيصل فؤاد 
*سبحوا الله - فيصل1**
الوجه الاول 
*​الوجة التانى 

سبحوا الله فيصل 7 
الوجه الاول 
الوجه التانى 

سبحوا الله فيصل 8 
الوجه الاول 
الوجة التانى 

هذه الكرمة فيصل 9
الوجه الاول 
الوجه التانى 

كيف انسى فيصل 10 
الوجه الاول 
الوجه التانى 


*للتحميل كليك يمين + save target as *​


----------



## mera22 (6 مارس 2010)

لو سمحتم انا عايزة  ترانيم وقفة الشموع كلها
بس صوتيه فقط مش محتاجة الفيديو


----------



## wafaa nashaat (6 مارس 2010)

ترنيمة سموتى بين الامم من شريط فوق شراعى


----------



## epsalmos (6 مارس 2010)

*- المومن الامين

- لا لا تتركنى وجدى

- ترانيم ابونا يوسف اسعد


شكرا*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 مارس 2010)

epsalmos قال:


> *- المومن الامين
> 
> - لا لا تتركنى وجدى
> 
> ...



المؤمن الامين

لا لا تتركنى وحدى

ترانيم ابونا يوسف اسعد​


----------



## epsalmos (6 مارس 2010)

*شكرا يا بنت العدرا ... المومن الامين اللنك مش مضبوط

لا لا تركنى وحدى تسجيلها كويس جدا

ياريت لو فيه حاجات تانيه لابونا يوسف اسعد

ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 مارس 2010)

epsalmos قال:


> *شكرا يا بنت العدرا ... المومن الامين اللنك مش مضبوط
> 
> لا لا تركنى وحدى تسجيلها كويس جدا
> 
> ...



ترنيمة المؤمن الامين 
للشماس بولس ملاك

هحاول اجيبلك ترانيم تانى لابونا يوسف
​


----------



## epsalmos (6 مارس 2010)

*مديحة طوباك يا انبا بولا الكامله   ( التى تذكر الفضائل العشره فى الاخر)

كنت سمعتها فى شريط من اصدار دير الانبا بولا اسمه طوباك يا انبا بولا *​


----------



## marmora jesus (7 مارس 2010)

epsalmos قال:


> *
> - ترانيم ابونا يوسف اسعد
> 
> 
> *


 

http://copticwave.com/sound/sound16.htm​


----------



## ابوميناالشبراوى (7 مارس 2010)

عايزترانيم ابونايوسف اسعد وربنايعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## epsalmos (7 مارس 2010)

- ما ابهج اليوم الذى امنت فيه بالمسيح

- احلى حبيب بيعزينى

- ما احلى ساعة بها اخلو مع الحبيب

- سلمت نفسى فى يديك يا سيدى يسوع


----------



## epsalmos (7 مارس 2010)

ابوميناالشبراوى قال:


> عايزترانيم ابونايوسف اسعد وربنايعوض تعب محبتكم



http://copticradio.net/preacher.php?id=77&cat=9&type=


----------



## msvn (7 مارس 2010)

نعمة وسلام
ممكن اطلب 
شريط عن اسبوع الالام
كورال كنيسة العدراء بدرياس 
قديم جدا جدا
اكون شاكر لتعب محبتكم

من  ضمن كلمات التراتيل التى اتذكرها 

على الصليب يا ربى فى وسط الجموع 
ولكن انت وحدك شيلت صليبى وحدك


----------



## oesi no (7 مارس 2010)

*ما ابهج اليوم 

احلى حبيب بيعزينى 

ما احلى ساعة بها 

سلمت نفسى فى يديك 
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (7 مارس 2010)

msvn قال:


> نعمة وسلام
> ممكن اطلب
> شريط عن اسبوع الالام
> كورال كنيسة العدراء بدرياس
> ...


 


بص انا لقيت 4 شرايط للكورال ده
اتفضل وشوف اللي انت عايزه 

حياة جديدة

http://www.4shared.com/file/98095746/cfd433ce/___.html


كنوز 2

http://www.4shared.com/file/28099766/ea5ef2a2/wwwshababchristiancom___2__.html?dirPwdVerified=89291595


كنوز 1

http://rapidshare.com/files/305832663/________________________www.ava-kyrillos.com.rar

كنوز 3

ادم رجع

http://files.arabchurch.com/tranem/teams/kenoz/3/adam-rege3.mp3

انا جيت علشانك

http://files.arabchurch.com/tranem/teams/kenoz/3/ana-get-3alshank.mp3

ياعدرا

http://files.arabchurch.com/tranem/teams/kenoz/3/ya-3adra.mp3

مزمور رفعت عيني الي الجبال

http://files.arabchurch.com/tranem/teams/kenoz/3/mazmor.mp3

انت نوري

http://files.arabchurch.com/tranem/teams/kenoz/3/ant-nory.mp3

طلبتك

http://files.arabchurch.com/tranem/teams/kenoz/3/talabtk.mp3

ها نحن في سرور

http://files.arabchurch.com/tranem/teams/kenoz/3/ha-na7n-fe-seror.mp3


ياللي بحنانك


http://files.arabchurch.com/tranem/teams/kenoz/3/yally-b7anak.mp3​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 مارس 2010)

msvn قال:


> نعمة وسلام
> ممكن اطلب
> شريط عن اسبوع الالام
> كورال كنيسة العدراء بدرياس
> ...



وفى ترنيمة تانى دى كلماتها 
*ع الصليب ياربى ووسط الجموع كنت ليل تنادى وبصوت مسموع*
* اليوم تكون معى ياللى بتحبينى*
* ياخاطى تعالى لصليب يسوع*
* الشمس غابت والقمر غضبان من فعل البشر والنير والاحزان*
* لكن انت وحدك شيلت صليبى وحدك*
* قولت علشان بحبك جنبى لك ينبوع*
* حطوا الشوك على راسك وانت رضيت بية مع ان السما عرشك والكون واللى فيه *
* انت شفيت الابرص والاعمى والاخرص*
* على الصليب دراعك مفرود للجموع على الصليب*

فى شريط اسمه مين زيك ربى للمرنم عماد خيرى 
ودى لينكاته 

الجزء الاول
الجزء التانى​


----------



## nody (8 مارس 2010)

plz i need album le better life called mazal yashfi & thxxxx so much


----------



## marmora jesus (8 مارس 2010)

nody قال:


> plz i need album le better life called mazal yashfi & thxxxx so much


 

اتفضلي يا قمر​ 

*MediaFire*
*01.**http://www.mediafire.com/?x5vdiy1mofd*
*02.**http://www.mediafire.com/?zftgmznuzy0*
*03.**http://www.mediafire.com/?mygy1m5xjnz*
*04.**http://www.mediafire.com/?jeemg12w2fd*
*05.**http://www.mediafire.com/?g1ni2eeuz2v*
*06.**http://www.mediafire.com/?f5yn4my0gvt*
*07.**http://www.mediafire.com/?t2gzmwttujm*
*08.**http://www.mediafire.com/?rmzyiq2vzoq*
*09.**http://www.mediafire.com/?nizz0dwnw3d*
*10.**http://www.mediafire.com/?fgxmyyjyzez*
*11.**http://www.mediafire.com/?onqzjvjq0yy*
*12**.**http://www.mediafire.com/?t4miwnzywm2*​ 

ولتحميل الشريط كله مضغوط

*MediaFire
**http://www.mediafire.com/?mwf0zdxeyy0*​


----------



## حبة خردل (8 مارس 2010)

حبة خردل قال:


> * نفسي في ترنيمة من ترانيم الاطفال .. كلماتها
> 
> خروفي يا خروفي يا تاية في الوديان ..اجيلك لو تناديني واضمك بالاحضان.. . خرافي كتيرة لكن انت يوم رجوعك بيفرحني ​*



*سلام ونعمة ،، كنت طلبت الترنيمة دي قبل كدة و محدش رد عليا* :t9:​


----------



## miceve (8 مارس 2010)

i want beetter life kids songs


----------



## Bolbola142 (8 مارس 2010)

*سلام ونعمة بليييييييييييز طلب سئيل عاوزة تأمل للبابا لية علاقة بالثقة بربنا بس يا ريت بسرعةةةةةةةةةةةةة عشان محتاجاها جداااااااااااااااااااا شكرا*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 مارس 2010)

حبة خردل قال:


> *سلام ونعمة ،، كنت طلبت الترنيمة دي قبل كدة و محدش رد عليا* :t9:​


للاسف مش موجودة 
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 مارس 2010)

miceve قال:


> i want beetter life kids songs



*رامبو في المدرسة

 **أنا بكرة هاطير.ra
أنا شفت البستان.ra
الخد التانى.ra
تليفون السما.ra
شايف نور الشمس.ra
شكرا يا ربى – الارقام.ra
عايز أرنم.ra
عندى قوة.ra
فرحى بيزيد.ra
ما تفوت يا زمان.ra
وفى ديونى.ra
يا رب أشكرك.ra
ياللا بينا نعرف ربنا.ra
يونان.ra*


قلبى فرحان

النور اللى فى قلبى.ra
باسبحك يا ربي يسوع .mp3
حبة الخردل.ra
خبأت كلامك فى قلبى.ra
ربى انت حياتى.ra
فرح وسلام على طول.ra
كان أصغر راعى داود.ra
كوكو كيك.ra
من أفواه الأطفال.ra
موسيقى.ra
هايكون أسهل ان الجمل.ra
يا بنى لا تنسى شربعتى.ra
يا يسوع أنا ماشى وراك.ra
يونان.ra

يسوع فى بيتنا 

*أنا لما بازعل.ra
أنا مستعد.ra
ده يسوع المسيح.ra
ربى أنا عايز أرنم ليك.ra
ربي نور بنورك.mp3
زى الابن الضال.ra
شكرا يا رب انك فرحتنى.ra
عارف اللى يبص فى مرآة.ra
فاتت سنة.ra
لتكن أقوال فمى.ra
لما قلبى يبقى ملكك.ra
ممكن نختلف.ra
يا ربى انت عارف.ra
يا ماما وبابا.ra
ياريت كان لى جناح.ra*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 مارس 2010)

Bolbola142 قال:


> *سلام ونعمة بليييييييييييز طلب سئيل عاوزة تأمل للبابا لية علاقة بالثقة بربنا بس يا ريت بسرعةةةةةةةةةةةةة عشان محتاجاها جداااااااااااااااااااا شكرا*


 
شوفى فى حاجة هنا تنفعك ولا لا 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=122631​


----------



## tina mmm (8 مارس 2010)

انا عايزة ترنيمة قلبى الحجر غيرة ومن قيودة حررة


----------



## kiroooalex (8 مارس 2010)

*رد: رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



cobcob قال:


> *ترنيمة (ياللى لمست النعش بايدك) شريط (ماتعولش الهم) - مريم بطرس
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/3629751/f35b1dbf/__-__.html
> 
> ...



انا كان نفسى اسمعها
بس للاسف الرابط مش شغال برجاء مراجعنه ورفعها مره تانى
شكرا لك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 مارس 2010)

*رد: رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



kiroooalex قال:


> انا كان نفسى اسمعها
> بس للاسف الرابط مش شغال برجاء مراجعنه ورفعها مره تانى
> شكرا لك
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​



http://www.4shared.com/file/89384061/f5ce53b/Mat3losh_El_Ham.html​


----------



## kiroooalex (9 مارس 2010)

شكرا ليكى يا بنت العدرا على سرعه الرد
ربنا يعوض تعبك ويبارك فى خدمتك
جارى التحميل ..​


----------



## kiroooalex (9 مارس 2010)

*رد: رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



+bent el3dra+ قال:


> http://www.4shared.com/file/89384061/f5ce53b/mat3losh_el_ham.html​




الرابط ده يخص ترنيمه متعلش الهم
انا كنت عاوز ترنيمة ياللى لمست النعش بايدك- مريم بطرس ​


----------



## kiroooalex (9 مارس 2010)

انا عندى طلب صغير هو
ترنيمه للبابا كيرلس
انا بحثت عليها كتير جدا جدا
وللاسف لم اتحصل عليها
كل اللى اعرفه عنها
ان قرارها بيقول : { تعالى اوام للبابا كيرلس :: البابا كيرلس ..... }
وبيقول القرار ده كورال صوته حكايه
هذا بالاضافه الى انها ترنيمه جميله اوى
ياريت بقى فى عيده تجبهالى
ياريت تقدروا تجبهالى
تحياتى​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 مارس 2010)

*رد: رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



kiroooalex قال:


> الرابط ده يخص ترنيمه متعلش الهم
> انا كنت عاوز ترنيمة ياللى لمست النعش بايدك- مريم بطرس ​


متأسفة مخدتش بالى من الطلب كويس 

ياللى لمست النعش
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 مارس 2010)

kiroooalex قال:


> انا عندى طلب صغير هو
> ترنيمه للبابا كيرلس
> انا بحثت عليها كتير جدا جدا
> وللاسف لم اتحصل عليها
> ...


بص يا كيرو هو فى ترنيمة بتقول ياللى الحمل تقل على كتفك تعالى للبابا كيرلس 
شوف ممكن تكون هى 


تعالى للبابا كيرلس
​


----------



## kiroooalex (9 مارس 2010)

تعالى للبابا كيرلس
 [/CENTER][/QUOTE]


انا عارف الترنيمه ديه
بس للاسف مش هو طلبى 
الترنيمه قرارها بيقول تعالى اوامللبابا كيرلس
معلش انا تعبتك معايا
بس هى ترنيمه جميله اوى اوى
شكرا ليكى وربنا يبارك فى خدمتك


----------



## kiroooalex (9 مارس 2010)

*رد: رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



+bent el3dra+ قال:


> متأسفة مخدتش بالى من الطلب كويس
> 
> ياللى لمست النعش
> ​



​الله الله الله عليكى يا بنت العدرا
ترنيمه جميله اوى رائعه
انا مش عارف اقولك ايه
تسلم ايدك
وربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## sylvy (10 مارس 2010)

كنت بدور على شريط كلمات عند الصليب لفريق افا تكلا بالاسكندرية ومش لاقياه خالص وشكرا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 مارس 2010)

sylvy قال:


> كنت بدور على شريط كلمات عند الصليب لفريق افا تكلا بالاسكندرية ومش لاقياه خالص وشكرا


هو شريط جميييييييل جدا 
موجود كاسيت هحاول احوله وارفعهولك ياحبيبتى 
​


----------



## oesi no (10 مارس 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> هو شريط جميييييييل جدا
> موجود كاسيت هحاول احوله وارفعهولك ياحبيبتى
> ​


*بسرعه لو تكرمتى
هههههههههه
دة مطلب جماهيرى وانا اولهم 
*​


----------



## marmar fonso (10 مارس 2010)

من فضلكم عايزة ترنيمة اقدر أقوله يا أبويا بتاعة الحياه الافضل اللى بتقولها  منال سمير  ام بى ثرى


----------



## marmora jesus (11 مارس 2010)

marmar fonso قال:


> من فضلكم عايزة ترنيمة اقدر أقوله يا أبويا بتاعة الحياه الافضل اللى بتقولها منال سمير ام بى ثرى


 

http://www.4shared.com/file/39803858/c9b4c009/_2____.html?s=1​


----------



## maryoum (11 مارس 2010)

عاوزة ترنيمة لولا ان الرب كان معانا mp3
الي بتيجي على اغابي


----------



## H O P A (11 مارس 2010)

_*مساء الخير . . .

انا كنت محتاج البوم لما رأني لبولس ملاك هو معاه مرنمة تاني مش فاكر اسمها 

بس اعتقد انه حديث مش قديم 

شكراً *_​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 مارس 2010)

maryoum قال:


> عاوزة ترنيمة لولا ان الرب كان معانا mp3
> الي بتيجي على اغابي


http://www.4shared.com/file/71259895/aad3ff57/____.html?dirPwdVerified=d219da07


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 مارس 2010)

H O P A قال:


> _*مساء الخير . . .
> 
> انا كنت محتاج البوم لما رأني لبولس ملاك هو معاه مرنمة تاني مش فاكر اسمها
> 
> ...



اسمع صراخى​ 

 تهت فى الدنيا​ 

 انت هدف

 خذنا على جبل عالى

 رضى بيا

 صغير انا

 كلمة آة

 الى اين اذهب

 لم تعد تقرع

 ما أسعد البيت

 مار مرقص

 من اعماق قابى

 منذو الرب

 همى عليك

 يا حسنها مدينة

 يا رب عمرى ضاع

 يا رب قد أحذنتك

 يا سيدى الحبسب

 يا كرم الرب


 يا ابويا يالى فى السما​


----------



## kiroooalex (12 مارس 2010)

اريد
1: ترنيمة عزوا شعبى
2:اريد ترنيمه تعالوا بينا نتعلم من يوسف النجار ونرنم ونسبح له على نغم المزمار
3: موسيقى لحن غولغوثا لفرقة دافيد اللى بتيجى على قناة اغابى بالفيديو 
4: شريط ليأت ملكوتك لفريق virgin maey team 
5: ترنيمه اى اختيار يا الهى ابتغيه
انا تقلت وطولت عليكم
سامحونى
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم​


----------



## saadyfallah (12 مارس 2010)

ارجوكم شريط اسمه نونو به ترانيم مثل انا لسه نونو نونو


----------



## oesi no (12 مارس 2010)

saadyfallah قال:


> ارجوكم شريط اسمه نونو به ترانيم مثل انا لسه نونو نونو


*شريط نونو جوة عيونة فريق اولاد الراعى *​


----------



## oesi no (12 مارس 2010)

kiroooalex قال:


> اريد
> 1: ترنيمة عزوا شعبى
> 2:اريد ترنيمه تعالوا بينا نتعلم من يوسف النجار ونرنم ونسبح له على نغم المزمار
> 3: موسيقى لحن غولغوثا لفرقة دافيد اللى بتيجى على قناة اغابى بالفيديو
> ...


*عزوا عزوا شعبى 
ليأت ملكوتك 
الوجه الاول فقط المتوفر 

لحن غولغوثا لفرقة ديفيد فيديو 

اى اختيار هرفعهالك  ناو 
*​


----------



## oesi no (12 مارس 2010)

*ترنيمة اى اختيار يا الهى ابتغيه *​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (12 مارس 2010)

*لو سمحتم عايزه ترنيمة في واحد بيحبك لفريق قلب داودmp3 وترنيمة هرمي كل تكالي عليك. لو فيه اي ترانيم حلوه تانيه لفريق قلب داود*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 مارس 2010)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> *لو سمحتم عايزه ترنيمة في واحد بيحبك لفريق قلب داودmp3 وترنيمة هرمي كل تكالي عليك. لو فيه اي ترانيم حلوه تانيه لفريق قلب داود*


هتلاقيهم هنا يا حبيبتى 


ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009 			‏​


----------



## سان مينا (12 مارس 2010)

عندنا حفلة يا جماعة ومحتاج الحاجات دي
ممكن كليبات ابو باور بوينت الترانيم دي

تعالي يا يسوع بيتنا
يا كنيستي يا كنيستي
حنانك يا امي
ايه اخر الحكاية
ممكن نختلف


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 مارس 2010)

سان مينا قال:


> عندنا حفلة يا جماعة ومحتاج الحاجات دي
> ممكن كليبات ابو باور بوينت الترانيم دي
> 
> تعالي يا يسوع بيتنا
> ...



تعالى يا يسوع بيتنا
[YOUTUBE]pnbC2mxGm4M[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## kiroooalex (13 مارس 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *ترنيمة اى اختيار يا الهى ابتغيه *​




شكرا كتير خالص على الترنيمه
ربنا يعوض تعبك​


----------



## kiroooalex (13 مارس 2010)

انا مش عارف اشكرك ازاى
وفى انتظار  شريط ليأت ملكوتك الوجه التانى
ربنا يعوض تعبك ويبارك فى خدمتك​


----------



## marloforever (13 مارس 2010)

*ممكن شريط ليس سواك - بولس ملاك*


----------



## anosh (15 مارس 2010)

*ممكن يا جماعه ترنيمة رغم القيود
ربناااااااااااا يعوض تعبكم الجميل
 ببركة و خير ​*


----------



## oesi no (15 مارس 2010)

*رغم القيود 
*​


----------



## نانسي1980 (15 مارس 2010)

*من فضلكوا يا جماعة كنت محتاجة مسرحية ل kg1,kg2 عن عيد القيامة محتاجاها ضروري و كل سنة و انتم طيبين و كمان ترانيم لعيد القيامة *


----------



## نانسي1980 (15 مارس 2010)

*انا أسفة جدا و بمناسبة العيد كنت عايزة أغاني لمصر لان الكورال بيعرض في العيد قدام المحافظ​*


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (15 مارس 2010)

*لو سمحتم عايزه ترنيمة ياخاطي اعرف طريقك. ترنيمة لا لن ارى حبا اعظم و اقوى من حبك و كنت عايزه ترنيمة فيه واحد بيحبك wirar mp3*


----------



## marmora jesus (15 مارس 2010)

*لو سمحتم عايزه ترنيمة ياخاطي اعرف طريقك*

*http://www.st-mina.com/download.asp?ID=324*
*. ترنيمة لا لن ارى حبا اعظم و اقوى من حبك *

*http://www.4shared.com/file/49190232/40c39e09/la_ln_ara_7oban.html*
*و كنت عايزه ترنيمة فيه واحد بيحبك *

*http://www.4shared.com/file/55867657/5278f196/___.html?dirPwdVerified=e422778e*


----------



## anosh (15 مارس 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *رغم القيود
> *​


 

*ميرسى كتييييييييييييييييييييير 
ربناااااااااااااا يعوضك يا جورج*​


----------



## marloforever (16 مارس 2010)

marloforever قال:


> *ممكن شريط ليس سواك - بولس ملاك*



*رجائا متنسونيش*


----------



## ehab emo (16 مارس 2010)

شكرا علي المجهود ربنا يعوضك ممكن شرايط 
لحضنك اعود وشريط صمت الحملان لو ممكن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ريتا المحبه (17 مارس 2010)

انا كنت عاوزه موسيقى ترنيمه امى وانا الشهيره بالحكايه ضروررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررى جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا علشان عندنا عرض فى حفله يوم الجمعه 19/3 ارجوكم علشان عيد الام ودى حفله مهمه جدااااااااااااااااا جدا جدا وربنا يعوض تعبكم


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 مارس 2010)

ماينفعش ترنيمة تانية للأم برضوا لعمانوئيل ؟؟
مثلا :

أمى يا عدرا
ايوة انا أمه
دموعك
ذكرياتى
يا نبع الحنان

؟؟؟


----------



## حبة خردل (17 مارس 2010)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ماينفعش ترنيمة تانية للأم برضوا لعمانوئيل ؟؟
> مثلا :
> 
> أمى يا عدرا
> ...



لينك موضوع ترنيمة امي يا عدرا​


----------



## حبة خردل (17 مارس 2010)

*ايوة انا أمه*

رائعة
​


----------



## حبة خردل (17 مارس 2010)

*دموعك يا عدرا*


يتبع​


----------



## حبة خردل (17 مارس 2010)

*يا نبع الحنان*

اكثر من رائعة

للأسف لم اجد ترنيمة ذكرياتي 

​


----------



## حبة خردل (17 مارس 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> ماينفعش ترنيمة تانية للأم برضوا لعمانوئيل ؟؟
> مثلا :
> 
> أمى يا عدرا
> ...



*تم الرد في المشاركات السابقة لهذة المشاركة

معذرة لانفصال المشاركات
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 مارس 2010)

هههههههه
لا عزيزتى انا الذى كنت ارد على المشاركة ولست انا السائل
فاان لدى هذة المزازيك ههههههههههه

شكرا لكى


----------



## حبة خردل (17 مارس 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> هههههههه
> لا عزيزتى انا الذى كنت ارد على المشاركة ولست انا السائل
> فاان لدى هذة المزازيك ههههههههههه
> 
> شكرا لكى



سوري طيب خلااص منكم نستفيد طيب عاوزة ترنيمة ذكرياتي بقي 
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 مارس 2010)

حبة خردل قال:


> سوري طيب خلااص منكم نستفيد طيب عاوزة ترنيمة ذكرياتي بقي
> ​



هههههههههههههه​طيب تدفعى كام ؟؟

هههههههههههه

خلاص خلاص ماتزقيش الترنيمة اهى

ذكرياتى

والموسيقى كمان

ذكرياتى


​


----------



## ايرين (17 مارس 2010)

محتاجة ضرووووووووورى ترنيمة انا ليا 3 ام انا عايش من بركتهم عشان احفظها لاولاد مدارس الاحد الجمعة الجايا يعنى محتجاها النهاردة او بكرة بالكتير بلييييييييز لو موجودة يبقا دميل اوووووووى وتبقوا خدمتونى بجد , ربنا يبارك خدمتكم ويفرح قلبكم


----------



## marmora jesus (17 مارس 2010)

نانسي1980 قال:


> *من فضلكوا يا جماعة كنت محتاجة مسرحية ل kg1,kg2 عن عيد القيامة محتاجاها ضروري و كل سنة و انتم طيبين و كمان ترانيم لعيد القيامة *


 


شوفي دي يا قمر ولو لقيت حاجة تانية هرفعها

http://www.4shared.com/file/243373939/34904d49/___.html​


----------



## marmora jesus (17 مارس 2010)

نانسي1980 قال:


> *من فضلكوا يا جماعة كنت محتاجة مسرحية ل kg1,kg2 عن عيد القيامة محتاجاها ضروري و كل سنة و انتم طيبين و كمان ترانيم لعيد القيامة *


 

http://www.4shared.com/file/243376197/100a294e/__online.html​


----------



## marmora jesus (17 مارس 2010)

ايرين قال:


> محتاجة ضرووووووووورى ترنيمة انا ليا 3 ام انا عايش من بركتهم عشان احفظها لاولاد مدارس الاحد الجمعة الجايا يعنى محتجاها النهاردة او بكرة بالكتير بلييييييييز لو موجودة يبقا دميل اوووووووى وتبقوا خدمتونى بجد , ربنا يبارك خدمتكم ويفرح قلبكم


 

بصي انا لقيت الكلمات دلوقتي ربنا يدبرها ونلاقيها صوت

قرار انا ليا3 ام....... انا عايش من بركتهم

امي العذراء امي الكنيسة...وماما صاحبة عيد الام


امي الاولي نورانية .........ام النور ام البشرية

بنسميها حواء الثانية........والمجمرة الذهبية


امي الثانية روحانية........ولدتني في المعمودية

دي كنيسةمعاهدة دي قوية......دي سفينة رايحة الابدية



امي الثالثة جسدية......وصاني عليها المسيا

اكرم بابا زايها هي.....واتمني رضاهم عليا


ولو ماما غايبة عني ......امي العذراء واقفة جانبي

والكنيسة بتقويني........والرب يسوع يقويني​


----------



## marmora jesus (17 مارس 2010)

نانسي1980 قال:


> *من فضلكوا يا جماعة كنت محتاجة مسرحية ل kg1,kg2 عن عيد القيامة محتاجاها ضروري و كل سنة و انتم طيبين و كمان ترانيم لعيد القيامة *


 

ترانيم للقيامة

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=83242​


----------



## Light Of Christianity (18 مارس 2010)

لو سمحت انا هطلب طلب يمكن صعب شوية بس لو تدونى اسماء حتى وانا ادور على الترانيم مش مشكلة عايزة ترانيم من غير موسيقى زى شريط المرنمة مريم بطرس سادنو منك حاجة هادية كده ومن غير موسيقى 
فى ولا مفيش ؟


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 مارس 2010)

No Religion قال:


> لو سمحت انا هطلب طلب يمكن صعب شوية بس لو تدونى اسماء حتى وانا ادور على الترانيم مش مشكلة عايزة ترانيم من غير موسيقى زى شريط المرنمة مريم بطرس سادنو منك حاجة هادية كده ومن غير موسيقى
> فى ولا مفيش ؟



شريط راجع اليك 1 ساتر ميخائيل

شريط فائق الحب ساتر ميخائيل

​


----------



## طائر الوروار (19 مارس 2010)

أحب ترنيمة صورة العرش المجد شرحها.....
وترنيمةلأبونا يوحنا نصيف قلبك كلة حنان....
واشكركم على محبتكم.


----------



## طائر الوروار (19 مارس 2010)

أريد ترنيمة أدنو إليك


----------



## oesi no (19 مارس 2010)

*صورة عرش المجد *

*ادنو اليك ارتاح *​


----------



## in_god_i_trust5 (20 مارس 2010)

plz i need this hymn
mybarak sh3bi masr . da w3dk mn sneen

rbna y3wd t3b m7btkom

sorry for using english , i hv no arabic keyboard


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 مارس 2010)

in_god_i_trust5 قال:


> plz i need this hymn
> mybarak sh3bi masr . da w3dk mn sneen
> 
> rbna y3wd t3b m7btkom
> ...



ترنيمة مبارك شعبى مصر 
​


----------



## marwan1 (21 مارس 2010)

انا عندي شريط استرونج هولد-بس كيف ممكن اساعد-انا بدور على الجديد ليهم


----------



## oesi no (21 مارس 2010)

marwan1 قال:


> انا عندي شريط استرونج هولد-بس كيف ممكن اساعد-انا بدور على الجديد ليهم


*مش فاهم !!!!
عندك الشريط  اللى اسمه ايه 
علشان ندور على الاحدث منه 
*​


----------



## venanabil (21 مارس 2010)

ياريت تقدروا تجيبوا لى ترانيم اوركسترا الشموع


----------



## Acc.mero (22 مارس 2010)

لو سمحت كنت عاوز الترنيمة دى بصوت المرنم نجيب لبيب
*( لما أسأل ترد علىّّ ) *​ ترنيمة لما أسأل ترد عليَّ


لما اسأل ترد علي
يا واهبني حياة أبدية



بوداعة مع حنية
يا يسوع يا حبيب القلب



(يا يسوع يا حبيب القلب
يا بابا
يا بابا يا أعظم أب



يا ساقيني الحنان والحب)2
يا بابا
يا بابا يا أجمل أب


2ـ

يا حافظني في طول اليوم
يا منور علي الكون



يا حارسني كمان في النوم
يا يسوع يا حبيب القلب


3ـ

مش ممكن أعيش من غيرك
واتمتع ببركة خيرك



وإنت اللي احب أجيلك
يا يسوع يا حبيب القلب


4ـ

يا حامل همومي وذنبي
يا غالي علي يا ربي



ومفرح حياتي وقلبي
يا يسوع يا حبيب القلب

http://st-takla.org/Lyrics-Spiritua...t_Kaf-Kaaf-Laam/Lamma-As2al-Terod-3alaya.html


----------



## د.بنت الملك (22 مارس 2010)

ربنا يكرمكوا يارب عاوزة ترنيمة وقت ماكنت بتقسى عليا من شريك مستنيك ويا سلام لو جبتولى الشريط كلة بما انى قنوعة انا عاوزة الترنيمة كفاية اوى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 مارس 2010)

د.بنت الملك قال:


> ربنا يكرمكوا يارب عاوزة ترنيمة وقت ماكنت بتقسى عليا من شريك مستنيك ويا سلام لو جبتولى الشريط كلة بما انى قنوعة انا عاوزة الترنيمة كفاية اوى



شريط مستنيك
​


----------



## مرمر . مارو (23 مارس 2010)

_ممكن الالبومات بتاعت هايدي منتصر (عارفني) و (ساكت ليه) و (خليني اعيشلك) لو مش هيتعبك ميرسي خالص_


----------



## oesi no (23 مارس 2010)

*عمرى ليك 

خلينى اعيشلك 

عارفنى 
*​*ساكت  ليه 
*


----------



## emadsawers (23 مارس 2010)

انا طالب اقوى الترانيم الحزينى ليوم الجمعة الحزيتة


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 مارس 2010)

emadsawers قال:


> انا طالب اقوى الترانيم الحزينى ليوم الجمعة الحزيتة



ترانيم حزينة لاسبوع الالام
​


----------



## د.بنت الملك (23 مارس 2010)

اكبر ميرسى لاحسن بنت للعدرا بجد ربنا يخليكوا ويعوضك ياببنت العدرا


----------



## anosh (23 مارس 2010)

*يا جماعه ماحدش لاقى ترنيمة حضن المراحم 
طيب على العموم لو حد عنده ترنيمة حضن المراحم 
هى توزيع عمانوئيل سعد 
ياريت يرفعهالى*​


----------



## weezoo88 (24 مارس 2010)

لو سمحت انا محتاج كل البومات فاديا بزى بس ياريت يكون كل البوم مع بعضة على سيلفر وشكرا على تعبك معايا


----------



## oesi no (24 مارس 2010)

*انوش 
احتمال كبير  انزله فى موضوع على المنتدى النهاردة 
الشريط كامل طبعا 

*​


----------



## anosh (24 مارس 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *انوش
> احتمال كبير  انزله فى موضوع على المنتدى النهاردة
> الشريط كامل طبعا
> 
> *​



*ميرسى يا جورج 
بس ياريت حتى ترفع لى حضن المراحم بس لحد ماترفع الشريط 
لانى بجد محتاجه الترنيمة 
ميرسى مره تانيه 
ربناااااااااااااا يبارك خدمتكم *​


----------



## oesi no (24 مارس 2010)

*انا اسف يا انجى بجد 
انا كنت مفكره الشريط 
طلع الفولدر فيه ترنيمة فيديو 40 ميجا
هى موسيقى حضن االمراحم ومتركب عليها فيديو بالصور وكلمات 
جانى وسط مجموعه شرايط 
هحاول ادورلك عليها على النت 
يخربيت الاحراج 
*​


----------



## anosh (24 مارس 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ولا يهمك عااااااااااااااااااااااااااادى 
بس لو لاقيتها ياريت ترفعهالى 
ميرسى على تعبك*​


----------



## venanabil (24 مارس 2010)

هو لسه محدش لقى ترانيم فريق اوركسترا الشموع ياجماعه
همتكم ياجماعه الرب 
فيه ترنيمه ليهم قرارها بيقول
ده يسوع يملا القلب بفرحه ياريت تعرفوا تلاقوها


----------



## oesi no (24 مارس 2010)

*اممممممم 
اوركيسترا الشموع
لقيت اتنين فيديو 
يامالك الملوك 

ابتدى بالشكر 

هما يختلفوا عن فريق الشموع ؟ 
*​


----------



## oesi no (24 مارس 2010)

*قلت عينيا هتبقى عليك 

يسوع حبيبنا 

نباركك يا مليك المجد 

خلينى اقد ابوتك 
*​


----------



## anosh (25 مارس 2010)

*لو سمحت اللى عنده ترنيمة لحظة حب
 ياريت يرفعهالى فى اقرب وقت *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 مارس 2010)

anosh قال:


> *لو سمحت اللى عنده ترنيمة لحظة حب
> ياريت يرفعهالى فى اقرب وقت *​


لحظة حب
​


----------



## anosh (25 مارس 2010)

*ميرسى يا احلى بنت للعدراء 
على سرعة الاستجابه
العدراء معاكى و ترعاكى​*


----------



## mero_yaso3 (26 مارس 2010)

انا عايزة ترنيمة يا شايل صليبك لمريم شوقى و ترنيمة صلبوا حبيبى mp3


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 مارس 2010)

mero_yaso3 قال:


> انا عايزة ترنيمة يا شايل صليبك لمريم شوقى و ترنيمة صلبوا حبيبى mp3



*يا شايل صليبك لمريم شوقى*

*صلبـــــــوا حبيبى*​


----------



## veronika (26 مارس 2010)

عايزة ترنيمة
اذكرني يارب


----------



## marmora jesus (26 مارس 2010)

veronika قال:


> عايزة ترنيمة
> اذكرني يارب


 

اتفضلي يا قمر

http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/364/885/08-Oz-kornee_Ya_Rab.1655.mp3​


----------



## mero_yaso3 (27 مارس 2010)

بجد مرسييييييييييى اوى على الترنيم و على الاستجابة السريعة.....يا ريت كمان ترنيمة لا لن ارى حبا لايمن كفرونى mp3 و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكوووو...


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (27 مارس 2010)

*لو سمحتم عايزه ترنيمة تعالى للمرنم عماد خيري من شريط اتبعني.*
*ترنيمة انا للمسيح و ترنيمة الام دولاجيmp3 من فيلم جبل الدم و شكرااااااااا.*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 مارس 2010)

mero_yaso3 قال:


> بجد مرسييييييييييى اوى على الترنيم و على الاستجابة السريعة.....يا ريت كمان ترنيمة لا لن ارى حبا لايمن كفرونى mp3 و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكوووو...


لا لن ارى حبا
​


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (27 مارس 2010)

ممكن ترنيمه مالى غيرك 
الرب يبارك فيكم اخواتى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 مارس 2010)

ثابت بيسوع قال:


> ممكن ترنيمه مالى غيرك
> الرب يبارك فيكم اخواتى


مالى غيرك
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 مارس 2010)

nermeen magdy قال:


> *لو سمحتم عايزه ترنيمة تعالى للمرنم عماد خيري من شريط اتبعني.*
> *ترنيمة انا للمسيح و ترنيمة الام دولاجيmp3 من فيلم جبل الدم و شكرااااااااا.*


حبيبتى ياريت تتأكدى من اسم الترنيمة لان مفيش ترنيمة اسمها تعالى
​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 مارس 2010)

ثابت بيسوع قال:


> ممكن ترنيمه مالى غيرك
> الرب يبارك فيكم اخواتى


 

http://new.mp3-tranem.net/Mp3Server.axd?param=4383​


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (27 مارس 2010)

الرب يبارك فيك اخى الحبيب   Bent El3dra    معقوله  بهذه السرعه ربنا يعوض عليك اخى تعب خدمتك


----------



## +febronia+ (28 مارس 2010)

ممكن ترنيمة صرخة الم شكرا اووووي


----------



## +febronia+ (28 مارس 2010)

fofo.com قال:


> ممكن ترنيمة صرخة الم شكرا اووووي


ممكن يكون فديو


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 مارس 2010)

fofo.com قال:


> ممكن ترنيمة صرخة الم شكرا اووووي





fofo.com قال:


> ممكن يكون فديو



[YOUTUBE]d8mMnL6mTNs&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## mero_yaso3 (28 مارس 2010)

بجد ميرسييييييييي اوى مش عارفة اقولك اية على اهتمامك و نشاطك.mmm....بس مش غريبة على بنت للعدرا


----------



## sylvy (28 مارس 2010)

كنت عايزة شرائط لكورال فتيات الانبا رويس اوبريت المسيح المتألم وتحت ظلك احتمى وعذراء على مر الاجيال وشكرا


----------



## JASUS_12002 (28 مارس 2010)

سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح معاكوا يا جماعة لوسمحتم عاوز ترنيمة اسمها ايامى الجاية دى ليك وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم​​


----------



## +febronia+ (29 مارس 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> [youtube]d8mmnl6mtns&feature[/youtube]​


 شكرا ليكي جدا بس ازي انزلة علي الجهاز


----------



## menamaher (29 مارس 2010)

_*ارجو من السادة مسؤولى هذا المنتدى المساعدة
رفضونى أنا الحبيب, فريق آفا شنوده. 







اننى احب هذا الشريط لانه الوحيد المحبب لقلبى على الاطلاق



ولكم جذيل الشكر.*_​:Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## venanabil (29 مارس 2010)

لو سمحتوا انا عايزه اسمع قصيده انت لم تنصت الى الحية لفريق قناة سى تى فى اللى يقدر يجمعهالى يبقى شكرا ليه وكل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## j_helen (29 مارس 2010)

لو سمحت أنا عايزة ترنيمة شعبك بيحبك و بليز مش فورشير  شكرا لتعب محبتكم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 مارس 2010)

j_helen قال:


> لو سمحت أنا عايزة ترنيمة شعبك بيحبك و بليز مش فورشير  شكرا لتعب محبتكم




http://www.mediafire.com/?nomnkmkmn1f​


----------



## j_helen (29 مارس 2010)

ميرسي خالص بس ممكن تساعدني أكتر و ترفعهالي  لينك سريع و شكرا لتعب محبتك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 مارس 2010)

شعبك بيحبك
تحميل مباشر
​


----------



## menamaher (30 مارس 2010)

_*ارجو من السادة مسؤولى هذا المنتدى المساعدة فى تحميل هذا الشريط 
رفضونى أنا الحبيب, فريق آفا شنوده. 






اننى احب هذا الشريط لانه الوحيد المحبب لقلبى على الاطلاق

واريد تحميله وابحث عنه منذ فترة طويلة وبدون جدوى لا يوجد بالنت

ارجو من جميع شباب الكنائس تحميله بالنت لانه شريط يستحق كل تقدير

ولكم جذيل الشكر*_​


----------



## كيرلس2009 (30 مارس 2010)

ممكن لو سمحتوا انا عاوز ترنيمة عايز تعرف لية انا مسيحى

ضرورى جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

شكرا لتعبكم الرب يبارك خدمتكم
​


----------



## miros (30 مارس 2010)

*ترنيمة شعبك بيحبك*



j_helen قال:


> لو سمحت أنا عايزة ترنيمة شعبك بيحبك و بليز مش فورشير شكرا لتعب محبتكم


 
اتفضلي يا j_helen الترنيمة اهي

http://www.seed-share.com/9ebasiu3udgf
ولو عايزة تنزلي اسرع وبدعم استكمال التحميل اشتركي في الموقع بس وهو هيوفرلك حاجات كتير

وصلولي كتييييير


----------



## JASUS_12002 (30 مارس 2010)

jasus_12002 قال:


> سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح معاكوا يا جماعة لوسمحتم عاوز ترنيمة اسمها ايامى الجاية دى ليك وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم​​


*
فيييييييييين الترنيمة
​*


----------



## maryoum (31 مارس 2010)

انا عاوزة فديو قصيدة شعر قداسة البابا شنودة 
انت لم تنصت الى الحية بل 
الي بتيجي على اغابي
واكون شاكرة


----------



## oesi no (1 أبريل 2010)

ترنيمة غيرت حياتى ( فريق الخبر السار ) اللى هى ايامى الجاية 
​


----------



## hapepe.Kero (1 أبريل 2010)

محتاج شريط ترانيم كيف انسى لفريق ام النور بالدقى دوخت عليه فى كل المواقع وحقيقى زهقت يارب تبعتوه وانا طمعان فيكم شويه ياريت كمان شريط عالم صعب لنفس الفريق وميش عارف اقول ايه ربنا معاكم ارجو الاهتمام


----------



## Light Of Christianity (3 أبريل 2010)

ممكن ترانيم بصوت فيروز وخصوصا ترنيمة (قامت مريم )


----------



## marmora jesus (3 أبريل 2010)

No Religion قال:


> ممكن ترانيم بصوت فيروز وخصوصا ترنيمة (قامت مريم )


 

اتفضل اللينك ده فيه ترانيم كتير لفيروز ومن ضمنهم ترنيمة " قامت مريم "

http://www.masi7i.com/index.pl/songs__fayroz​


----------



## bona63 (3 أبريل 2010)

سلام ونعمه انا جديد معاكم فى المنتدى عاوز

ترنيمه جلدونى جلد شديد


----------



## maryoum (3 أبريل 2010)

هو انا طلبي صعب


----------



## Light Of Christianity (3 أبريل 2010)

> اتفضل اللينك ده فيه ترانيم كتير لفيروز ومن ضمنهم ترنيمة " قامت مريم "
> 
> http://www.masi7i.com/index.pl/songs__fayroz



ميرسى جداااااا 
http://www.masi7i.com/index.pl/songs__fayroz​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (3 أبريل 2010)

*كل سنة وانتم طيبين.*
*لو سمحتم كنت عايزة ترنيمة كرال قلب داود عن القيامة اللي بتتعرض علىCTV.بس mp3 و فيديو و شكرااااااااااااا*


----------



## نانسي1980 (4 أبريل 2010)

*محتاجة ج:66::66::blush2::blush2: كنت محتاجة ضروري شريط منقوش في كفك فيه ترنيمتين الاولي ربي يسوع يا نولر العالم و كنت عايزة كلمتها و التانية مش فاكرة غير جزء فيها بيقول القلب لما يكون غالي مشغول بيها كل الاسرار و اتقل عليكوا كنت عايزة شعار المهرجان كن اميناَ هل يوجد معدل عايزة اخر حاجة نزلت لية2010 م​*blush2:


----------



## oesi no (4 أبريل 2010)

شريط منقوش على كفك
​


----------



## بج بيشو (5 أبريل 2010)

كل سنه و انتم طيبين بمناسبة عيد القيامه المجيد لو سمحتم كنت عاوزه العظه بتاعة الانبا رافائيل بتاعة الجمعه العظيمه اللى كانت على قناة ال c t v و شكرا


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (5 أبريل 2010)

لو سمحتم عايزه ترنيمة انا الديك mp3 , vedio للتحميل


----------



## marmora jesus (5 أبريل 2010)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> لو سمحتم عايزه ترنيمة انا الديك mp3 , vedio للتحميل


 

mp3

http://www.4shared.com/file/42793218/54cb0d9c/__online.html

vedio

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=W16FHDC5​


----------



## bona63 (6 أبريل 2010)

محتاج ترنيمه جلدونى جلد شديد ضرورى


----------



## anosh (6 أبريل 2010)

*ممكن يا جماعه ترنيمة الساعه 6 بس الاصليه اللى هى بتوزيع عمانوئيل سعد 
مش بتاعت ساتر الجديده

و ياريت كمان ترنيمة انا الديك اللى اتعرضت لكورال قلب داود على ctv فيديو  *​


----------



## oesi no (6 أبريل 2010)

*الساعة ستة 
واول مرة اعرف ان ساتر ميخائيل عملها 

الترنيمة مشوفتهاش على سي تى فى 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2004279&postcount=5525
شوفى اللى هنا دى 
*​


----------



## نانسي1980 (6 أبريل 2010)

كنت محتاجة ضروري كلمات ترنيمة القلب مهما يكون غالي و كمان كلمات  ترنيمة ربي يسوع يا نور العالم


----------



## marmora jesus (6 أبريل 2010)

*ترنيمة ربى يسوع يا نور العالمhttp://st-takla.org/*

*(**ربي يسوع يا نور العالم             طول ما أنا قلبي ماشي وراك*
*في الضلمة مش هامشي              طريقي دة نور الحياة وياك** )2*
*ياللي بتخلق نور الدنيا             لما بينطق كن فبكون*
*مين غيرك أرفع له عيني           ياللي فحبك عاش الكون*
*ياللي طريق السما في رضاك             يا الله نور العالم*​


----------



## anosh (6 أبريل 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *الساعة ستة
> واول مرة اعرف ان ساتر ميخائيل عملها
> 
> الترنيمة مشوفتهاش على سي تى فى
> ...



*ميرسى يا جورج على الساعه سته هى ديه الاصليه اللى كنت محتاجاها بالظبط 

هى نفس الترنيمة كان حد منزلها على المنتدى فى الصفحه التانيه او التالته كانت لساتر و واحد تانى معاه مش عارفه مين بالظبط بس معملوه احسن من القديمة بكتير فى التوزيع الموسيقى و الاداء لساتر افضل كتير طبعا 


بالنسبه لترنيمة انا الديك انا حملت دى
 بس  اللى اتعرضت على ctv
كانت احلى من ديه بكتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير 
ميرسى مره تانيه لتعبك*​


----------



## bona63 (7 أبريل 2010)

محتاج ترنيمه جلدونى جلد شديد ضرورى 


يا ريت حد يجبها انا طلبتها مره ومحدش رد عليا


----------



## kiroooalex (7 أبريل 2010)

كل سنه وكل اعضاء المنتدى بخير

ممكن شريط ابوزكامة وحكايتة مع القيامة​


----------



## نانسي1980 (7 أبريل 2010)

*محتاجة ضروري جداَ كلمات الترنيمة كاملة مش اول بيت بس ترنيمة ربي يسوع يا نور العالم من شريط منقوش علي كفك*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 أبريل 2010)

(ربي يسوع يا نور العالم             طول ما أنا قلبي ماشي وراك
في الضلمة مش هامشي              طريقي دة نور الحياة وياك )2
ياللي بتخلق نور الدنيا             لما بتنطق كن فيكون
مين غيرك تسجدله عيني           ياللي فحبك عاش الكون
ياللي طريق السما في رضاك             يا الله نور العالم
(ربي يسوع يا نور العالم             طول ما أنا قلبي ماشي وراك
في الضلمة مش هامشي              طريقي دة نور الحياة وياك )2
 العالم هيكون فيه ضيق وتعب فى طول الطريق 
وشيطان يتحدى الصديق بس احنا دايما واثقين
هنقدر نغلب ونفوز يالله نور العالم
(ربي يسوع يا نور العالم             طول ما أنا قلبي ماشي وراك
في الضلمة مش هامشي              طريقي دة نور الحياة وياك )2
حبتنى وصليبك هو سلاحى الكامل درع وشوك
فى الضعف بيدينى القوة ويحوطنى بأعظم نور
عهد جديد وياك وسرور ياالله نور العالم


ولتحميل الترنيمة mp3 من شريط منقوش فى كفك
http://www.4shared.com/file/21189553/d1393e46/____.html
​


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (7 أبريل 2010)

من فضلكم محتاجة ضرورى ترنيمة عايز تعرف لية انا مسيحى

ضرورى ضرورى ضرورى ضرورى​


----------



## نانسي1980 (7 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ليكي يا بنت العدرا انتي انقذتيني فعلاَ اتقل عليكي في نفس الشريط منقوش علي كفك ترنيمة القلب مهما يكون غالي كل مشاعري و كل امالي كنت عايزة كلماتها ضروري و سريعا ميرسي و كل سنة و انتي طيبة


----------



## نانسي1980 (7 أبريل 2010)

عايزة من فضلكم شريط سفينتي الغالية الشريط دة جميل جدا بس للاسف ضاع مني و كنت محتاجة منه ترانيم


----------



## marmora jesus (7 أبريل 2010)

نانسي1980 قال:


> عايزة من فضلكم شريط سفينتي الغالية الشريط دة جميل جدا بس للاسف ضاع مني و كنت محتاجة منه ترانيم


 

http://www.4shared.com/file/138476373/a62a4529/__online.html​


----------



## نانسي1980 (8 أبريل 2010)

كنت محتاجة كلمات ترنيمة انا قلبي فرحان فرحان لما يسوع قام و نصرني


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 أبريل 2010)

شريط منقوش فى كفك
​


----------



## بج بيشو (8 أبريل 2010)

يا جماعه محدش رد على ليه انا كنت طلبت العظه بتاعة اجمعه العظيمه اللى فاتت اللى جت فى السى تى فى بتاعة الانبا رفائيل  و لا علشان احنا فى طلبات الترانيم طيب اطلبها فين حد يقوللى و كل سنه و انت طيبن


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 أبريل 2010)

نانسي1980 قال:


> كنت محتاجة كلمات ترنيمة انا قلبي فرحان فرحان لما يسوع قام و نصرني


 انا قلبي فرحان فرحان لما يسوع قام و نصرني

قام و ادانى اقوم وياه واغلب الشر عدوى 
 فرحاااان فرحااااان

-الشمس الشموسة تدور والقمراية تنور نور
وانا قلبى فرحان مسرور لما يسوع قام ونصرنى

-يا اصحابى ياكل الاولاد اليوم ده عيد الاعياد
اليوم ده مليان امجاد لما يسوع قام ونصرنى​


----------



## anosh (8 أبريل 2010)

*معلش يا جماعه طلباتى كتير الايام ديه 

بس ياريت اللى عنده ترنيمة اسمها (  ادخل لقدسك )
يرفعهالى فى اسرع وقت هى ترنيمة انجيليه شويه بس مش لاقيها *​


----------



## oesi no (8 أبريل 2010)

*ادخل لقدسك اترجى وجهك 
*​


----------



## anosh (8 أبريل 2010)

*بصراحه الواحد مش عارف يقولكم ايه 
بس بجد ربنااااااااااااااااااااا يبارك خدمتكم
و ميرسى يا جورج على تعبك 
و سرعة الاستجابه*​


----------



## oesi no (8 أبريل 2010)

*لا شكر على واجب 
*​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (9 أبريل 2010)

لو سمحتم انا عايزه فيلم الصديقان الشهيدان و شكراااااااااااااااا لمحبتكم


----------



## kiroooalex (9 أبريل 2010)

كل سنه وكل اعضاء المنتدى بخير

ممكن شريط ابوزكامة وحكايتة مع القيامة​


----------



## coco333 (9 أبريل 2010)

لو سمحتوا ممكن موسيقى ترنيمه أخرستوس انيستى وترنيمه يا كل الصفوف
محتاجهم ضرورى​


----------



## magedrn (10 أبريل 2010)

معلش هو انا طماع شوية وعايز ترنيمتين
الاولى بيتقول رب النعمة بحبه دعانى من وسط همومى وعازنى
والتانية بيتقول انا عايزك انا عايز منك 
بليز


----------



## marmora jesus (10 أبريل 2010)

دي ترنيمة انا عايزاك لهايدي منتصر من شريطها الجديد عمري ليك

http://www.4shared.com/file/121150804/2d0e71ee/_2___.html​


----------



## oesi no (10 أبريل 2010)

*رب النعمه بحبه دعانى  من البوم انا مش خايف  على سيرفر المنتدى 
للتحميل كليك يمين + save target as 
*​


----------



## +febronia+ (11 أبريل 2010)

سلام المسيح معاكم انا عايزة ترنيمة يارب يسوع انا اتعلمت و ترنيمة دانيال في جب الاسود و عايزة اعرف لحن راشي ني مين اللي بيقولو شكرا


----------



## oesi no (11 أبريل 2010)

*يارب يسوع انا اتعلمت 
للتحميل كليك يمين + save target as 

دانيال فى جب الاسود 


لحن راشى ني فيه كتير بيقولوه 
*​


----------



## مرمر . مارو (11 أبريل 2010)

ممكن ترنيمة غيرت اغوسطينس فيديو كليب وترنيمة سلامك فاق العقول فيديو كليب


----------



## +febronia+ (11 أبريل 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *يارب يسوع انا اتعلمت *
> 
> *للتحميل كليك يمين + save target as *​
> *دانيال فى جب الاسود *​
> ...


----------



## +febronia+ (11 أبريل 2010)

fofo.com قال:


> oesi_no قال:
> 
> 
> > *يارب يسوع انا اتعلمت *​
> ...


----------



## +febronia+ (11 أبريل 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *يارب يسوع انا اتعلمت *
> 
> *للتحميل كليك يمين + save target as *​
> *دانيال فى جب الاسود *​
> ...


 شكرا جدا علي السرعة بس ترنيمة دانيال مش هي دي ترنيمة لسه جديدة لي دانيال


----------



## marmora jesus (11 أبريل 2010)

مرمر . مارو قال:


> ممكن ترنيمة غيرت اغوسطينس فيديو كليب وترنيمة سلامك فاق العقول فيديو كليب


 
ترنيمة غيرت اوغسطينوس كليب

http://www.4shared.com/file/75402551/3424286e/___.html

سلامك فاق العقول كليب

http://www.4shared.com/file/36840374/ef1c7886/SLAM_ARL.html​


----------



## نانسي1980 (12 أبريل 2010)

*كنت محتاجة ترانيم تراث كنسي للاطفال يعني سن ابتدائي هو طلب صعب بس محتاجاها ضروري*


----------



## نانسي1980 (12 أبريل 2010)

*يا جماعة كنت طلبت كلمات ترنيمة القلب مهما يكون غالي كل مشاعري و كلي امالي في شريط منقوش علي كفك محتاجاها ضروري جدا من فضلكم*


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (12 أبريل 2010)

خادمة رب المجد قال:


> من فضلكم محتاجة ضرورى ترنيمة عايز تعرف لية انا مسيحى
> 
> ضرورى ضرورى ضرورى ضرورى​



من فضلكم انا كنت طلبت الترنيمة دى ومفيش حد رد عليا

من فضلكم انا عاوزاها ضروررررررررررررررررررررررررى

الرب يعوض تعب خدمتكم

:190vu::190vu::190vu:
​


----------



## coco333 (15 أبريل 2010)

coco333 قال:


> لو سمحتوا ممكن موسيقى ترنيمه أخرستوس انيستى وترنيمه يا كل الصفوف
> محتاجهم ضرورى​




*ايه يا جماعه محدش بييرد عليا ليه ..!!؟​*


----------



## مرمر . مارو (16 أبريل 2010)

لو سمحتم انا عايزة ترنيمة بشوق وحنين فيديو كليب


----------



## wafaa nashaat (16 أبريل 2010)

من فضلكم عوزة ترنيمة الكلمة منك مش اوهام من شريط بارك شعبك
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## +febronia+ (16 أبريل 2010)

_لو سمحتم انا عايزة ترنيمة بجد زي النسر للبابا شنودة فيديو كليب وترنيمة سلسلت دبدوبي فيديو كليب برضو شكرا_​


----------



## نانسي1980 (16 أبريل 2010)

*كنت طلبت ترانيم تراث كنسي بس اطفال ممكن للمعلم ابراهيم عياد او ابونا يوسف اسعد ارجو الرد سريعاَ*


----------



## ماجدنصيف (17 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على التمجيد الجميل ربنا يعوضك واشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mayvol (17 أبريل 2010)

فى ترنبمه اسمها قلب جدبد قلب نظيف اخلق فيا يا لله ياريت لو حد عنده اكون شاكره​


----------



## oesi no (17 أبريل 2010)

يا كل الصفوف 
http://www.4shared.com/audio/oYzYCwYM/__online.html?s=1

الكلمة منك مش اوهام 
http://www.4shared.com/audio/Gp-82EfT/___.html?s=1


----------



## ^^RoMaNy^^ (19 أبريل 2010)

سلام ونعمة 
انا محتاج ضروروى عظة ابونا مكارى يونان الاسبوع اللى فات 16-4-2010 
ياريت تسعدونى 
ربنا يعوضكم 
رووووم


----------



## +febronia+ (19 أبريل 2010)

fofo.com قال:


> _لو سمحتم انا عايزة ترنيمة بجد زي النسر للبابا شنودة فيديو كليب وترنيمة سلسلت دبدوبي فيديو كليب برضو شكرا_​


 محدش بيرد عليا لية؟ ؟ ؟


----------



## marwan1 (19 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على الترنيمة الرب يباركمم دايما عشان بتلبو احتياجاتنا الشكر الكتير-اخوكم مروان:t4:


----------



## wafaa nashaat (19 أبريل 2010)

من فضلكم عوزة ترنيمة الكلمة منك


----------



## مرمر . مارو (19 أبريل 2010)

مرمر . مارو قال:


> لو سمحتم انا عايزة ترنيمة بشوق وحنين فيديو كليب


 انا بجد زعلانة مفيش حد عايزة يجبلي الترنيمة ليه


----------



## oesi no (19 أبريل 2010)

wafaa nashaat قال:


> من فضلكم عوزة ترنيمة الكلمة منك



الكلمة منك مش اوهام 
http://www.4shared.com/audio/Gp-82EfT/___.html?s=1


----------



## جرجس عازر (21 أبريل 2010)

انا نفسىفى ترنيمة لية يا امى لابسة اسود


----------



## oesi no (21 أبريل 2010)

*ليه لابسة يا امى اسود *​


----------



## ماجدنصيف (21 أبريل 2010)

:smil16:





^^RoMaNy^^ قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> انا محتاج ضروروى عظة ابونا مكارى يونان الاسبوع اللى فات 16-4-2010
> ياريت تسعدونى
> ربنا يعوضكم
> رووووم


----------



## oesi no (21 أبريل 2010)

عظة ابونا مكارى 
​


----------



## ماجدنصيف (22 أبريل 2010)

مرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 أبريل 2010)

fofo.com قال:


> _لو سمحتم انا عايزة ترنيمة بجد زي النسر للبابا شنودة فيديو كليب وترنيمة سلسلت دبدوبي فيديو كليب برضو شكرا_​



[YOUTUBE]IxKG-IZslZw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## مرمر . مارو (22 أبريل 2010)

انا عايزة ترنيمة شعاري وترنيمة انا فرحان وانا كنت طلبت قبل كدة ترنيمة بشوق وحنين ومحدش رد عليا انا من فضلكم عايزة الترانيم ضروري


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 أبريل 2010)

مرمر . مارو قال:


> انا عايزة ترنيمة شعاري وترنيمة انا فرحان وانا كنت طلبت قبل كدة ترنيمة بشوق وحنين ومحدش رد عليا انا من فضلكم عايزة الترانيم ضروري



انا فرحان

[YOUTUBE]XQJhbGfhJ-8[/YOUTUBE]

ياريت تتأكدى من اسم ترنيمة شعارى دى​


----------



## كاندل (24 أبريل 2010)

البوم يارب الرح بليز انا مجتاج انى ايمعة بجد بايز


----------



## كاندل (24 أبريل 2010)

شريط يارب ارحم


----------



## oesi no (24 أبريل 2010)

*شريط يارب ارحم *​


----------



## margreat (24 أبريل 2010)

هااااى أنا نفسى أحمل عندى ترانيم أفراح علشان أنا فرحى قريب


----------



## margreat (24 أبريل 2010)

margreat قال:


> هااااى أنا نفسى أحمل عندى ترانيم أفراح علشان أنا فرحى قريب


30:


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (24 أبريل 2010)

نفسى فى ترنيمه قديمه شويه بش فاكر من المرنم وانما الترنيمه تقول نفسى تغنى يامخلصى مااعظمك ماعظمك
والرب يبارك فيكم


----------



## بيتر ممدوح ذكى (24 أبريل 2010)

انا نفسى فى ترانيم الحياة الافضل احملها على الجهاز بتاعى حد يساعدنى بس الرابط يكون شغال انا اتخنقت خلااااااااااااااااااااااص


----------



## ماجدنصيف (24 أبريل 2010)

سلاونعمة انا عاوز شريط جراح البابة


----------



## oesi no (24 أبريل 2010)

*شريط جرح البابا 
الوجه الاول 
الوجه الثانى 


ترانيم بيتر لايف 

*​


----------



## oesi no (24 أبريل 2010)

*نفسى تغنى يا مخلصى 
*​


----------



## oesi no (24 أبريل 2010)

margreat قال:


> هااااى أنا نفسى أحمل عندى ترانيم أفراح علشان أنا فرحى قريب


*ترانيم الافراح والخطوبات 
الف مبروك *​


----------



## ĘϰŁǖşįνѐ (25 أبريل 2010)

مسا الخير

اريد هاي الترنميه بلا زحمه 

والمرتلة اسمها سالبي كيليشيان واسم الترتيلة هو هااراك تبحث عني

محبتي


----------



## oesi no (25 أبريل 2010)

ĘϰŁǖşįνѐ;2049368 قال:
			
		

> مسا الخير
> 
> اريد هاي الترنميه بلا زحمه
> 
> ...


*ملقيتش الترنيمة دى 
ياريت تتاكد من اسم الترنيمة 
البوم احبك ربى يسوع سالبى كيليشيان 

دة الالبوم الوحيد للمرنمة على الانترنت 

*​


----------



## ĘϰŁǖşįνѐ (25 أبريل 2010)

اوكي عيني رح اتاكد و اردلك جواب 

الف شكر ورده


----------



## طالب الملكوت (25 أبريل 2010)

الرجاء ارسال ترنيمة الساعة حداشر لمتال ساتر مخائيل


----------



## oesi no (25 أبريل 2010)

*الساعة 11 دعانى *​


----------



## mark (25 أبريل 2010)

من فضلكم يا جماعة محتاج  ترنيمة وللاسف معرفش اسم الشريط ولكن بتقول ربى ساعدنى وقوينى علشان ما غلطتش وان حاول حد يزعلنى ابدا ما زعلش وهى للاطفال فما من احد يستطيع يرفعها وله كل الشكر منى والرب يعوضه .


----------



## نعمى بنيامين (26 أبريل 2010)

ربنا معاكم ويكافئكم على محبتكم ويحميكم لو سمحتوا انا نفسى اسمع وحمل ترانيم للافراح والخطوبه زى ترنيمة متشكرين


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 أبريل 2010)

نعمى بنيامين قال:


> ربنا معاكم ويكافئكم على محبتكم ويحميكم لو سمحتوا انا نفسى اسمع وحمل ترانيم للافراح والخطوبه زى ترنيمة متشكرين


*ترانيم الافراح والخطوبات*​


----------



## ماجدنصيف (27 أبريل 2010)

سلام ونعمة الرب يسوع اناعوز اخر وعظة ابونا مكارى ويرية تكون فديو وشكرا


----------



## oesi no (28 أبريل 2010)

*الراعى الباطل الجزء التانى بتاريخ 23/4 
صوت فقط 
ملقتهاش فيديو 
*​


----------



## mido_alex (1 مايو 2010)

بمناسبة عيد مارجرجس لو سمحتم بدور على شريط انا مش عارف اسمه كله ترانيم عن مارجرجس و فيه ترنيمة لمارجرجس الأسكندرانى و هو تقريبا كده لفريق مشهور و فيه ترنيمة انا حافظ كلامتها بتقول​فى يوم من الأيام أحضر الأمبراطور جرجس الرومانى لقصرنا ليقدم للأوثان بخور من زمان نفسى أراه فتسللت إليه بسرور وجدته راكع على ركبتيه يصلى بحرارة رافع يديه عرفنى الأسرار المخفيه أخبرنى عن المسيحية ..........إلخ
الترنيمة دى عبارة عن حوار بين ملكة أسمها ألكسندرا بنت الملك و مارجرجس و بصراحة نفسى فى الشريط ده كله بس للأسف مش عارف أسمه .. معلش طولت عليكم و هتعبكم معايا ​


----------



## in_god_i_trust5 (1 مايو 2010)

please i want these 2 hymns

1-
ابانا كم نحبك نرفعك فوق الكل

2-
مبارك شعبي مصر
for better life , i asked for it b4 but it was with poor sound quality

rbna y3wd t3b m7btkom


----------



## in_god_i_trust5 (1 مايو 2010)

please i want these 2 hymns

1-
ابانا كم نحبك نرفعك فوق الكل

2-
مبارك شعبي مصر
for better life , i asked for it b4 but it was with* poor sound quality
*
rbna y3wd t3b m7btkom


----------



## ماجدنصيف (2 مايو 2010)

سلام الرب يسوع المسيح ونعمة معكم انا عوز ترانيمة ابونا مكارى انا معرفش اسمة لكن هية فية  ياقد القواة تشغل يمينك تعمل معجذات


----------



## Samermagdy2006 (2 مايو 2010)

لو سمحت .. أنا عاوز ترنيمة انا لست أرجوك بصوت زياد شحاده


----------



## Samermagdy2006 (2 مايو 2010)

لو سمحت .. أنا عاوز ترنيمة انا لست أرجوك بصوت زياد شحاده
برجـــــــاء الرد على


----------



## anosh (4 مايو 2010)

*بعد اذنكم محتاجه
 فيديو ترنيمة انى احب الرب 
من ctv*​


----------



## vereena (5 مايو 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> حبيبتى الشريط ده لسة جديد لسة نازل شهر 10 تقريبا
> 
> ممنوع ينزل على المنتدى غير بعد 6 شهور من تاريخ اصداره حسب القوانين الخاصة بالقسم​


 حبيبى خلاص ال 6 شهور فاتوا حسب القوانين الخاصة بالقسم  ممكن بقى الشريط لو سمحتوووووووو ا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## vereena (5 مايو 2010)

vereena قال:


> حبيبى خلاص ال 6 شهور فاتوا حسب القوانين الخاصة بالقسم ممكن بقى الشريط لو سمحتوووووووو ا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 الشريط هو تحملنى يداه للمرنمة ليديا شديد


----------



## oesi no (6 مايو 2010)

*ياريت لو حد عنده شريط النغم المعزى
اللى هو موسيقى ترانيم بالناى يجيبلى اللينك 
بس بكرة بالكتير
مش عاوزين تأخير 
*​


----------



## venanabil (7 مايو 2010)

لو سمحتوا عايزه ترنيمة هيا للعود وسبح للمرنم نجيب لبيب
وشكرا على تعبكم


----------



## oesi no (7 مايو 2010)

*هيا للعود وسبح 
للتحميل كليك يمين + save target as 
*​


----------



## oesi no (8 مايو 2010)

*انى احب الرب 
من قناة ctv 
*​


----------



## oesi no (8 مايو 2010)

*انا لست ارجوك زياد سحاتة ملقتهاش غير فيديو لايف من مهرجان احسبها صح على اليوتيب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATYnfYRKfv0
*​


----------



## venanabil (8 مايو 2010)

لو ينفع تجيبوا لى الشريط كله يبقوا تشكروا


----------



## anosh (8 مايو 2010)

*شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## venanabil (8 مايو 2010)

فيه ترنيمة بتقول
طال انتظارى ع البركه وطال اسايا اعوام بتمضى مش عارف ايه الحكايه
فى حد سمعها قبل كده انا بصراحه مش عارفه مين بيرنمها ولا هى فى شريط ايه
انا عارفه انه طلب صعب لكن الهمه يا شباب


----------



## Eng-Marco (9 مايو 2010)

لو سمحت في شريط ترانيم اسمه
ذبيحة حب
اتمين حد يجيبهولي انا عايزه ضروري اوووووووووووووي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 مايو 2010)

Eng-Marco قال:


> لو سمحت في شريط ترانيم اسمه
> ذبيحة حب
> اتمين حد يجيبهولي انا عايزه ضروري اوووووووووووووي



شريط ذبيحة حب​


----------



## Eng-Marco (9 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> شريط ذبيحة حب​



ميرسي طبعا جدا ليكي انك حاولتي تساعديني
بس للاسف اللينك ده مافيهوش اي ترنيمة خالص
وانا كنت لقيته لما دورت ع الشريط بس لقيته فاضي
اتمني تشوفيه بنفسك واتمني تقدري تلاقيلي الالبوم لاني محتاجه اوي
وربنا يباركك وميرسي لتعبك معايااااااااااا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 مايو 2010)

eng-marco قال:


> ميرسي طبعا جدا ليكي انك حاولتي تساعديني
> بس للاسف اللينك ده مافيهوش اي ترنيمة خالص
> وانا كنت لقيته لما دورت ع الشريط بس لقيته فاضي
> اتمني تشوفيه بنفسك واتمني تقدري تلاقيلي الالبوم لاني محتاجه اوي
> وربنا يباركك وميرسي لتعبك معايااااااااااا


*للاسف انا قعدت ادور مش لقيت غير ده*
*هدورلك تاني وربنا يسهل*​


----------



## j_helen (10 مايو 2010)

من فضلكم عايزة شريط بهديك حياتي لساتر ميخائيل


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 مايو 2010)

j_helen قال:


> من فضلكم عايزة شريط بهديك حياتي لساتر ميخائيل


*بهديك حياتي*​


----------



## ماجدنصيف (11 مايو 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## cobcob (11 مايو 2010)

eng-marco قال:


> لو سمحت في شريط ترانيم اسمه
> ذبيحة حب
> اتمين حد يجيبهولي انا عايزه ضروري اوووووووووووووي




*ممكن اعرف اسماء الترانيم اللى فى الشريط 
عشان احاول ادور عليه​*


----------



## Eng-Marco (11 مايو 2010)

cobcob قال:


> *ممكن اعرف اسماء الترانيم اللى فى الشريط
> عشان احاول ادور عليه​*



*للاسف انا ماعرفش اي ترانيم في الشريط
انا كل اللي اعرفه ان المرنمة مريم حلمي رنمت في الشريط ده
وعشان كده انا عايزه عشان انا عالم جروب المرنمة مريم حلمي ع الفيس بوك
واول ما سمعت عن الالبوم انها رنمت فيه فدورت عليه
بس مالقتهوش خالص ع اي منتدي غير اللينك اللي فوق ده ومافيهوش حاجة
اتمني تلاقيه يا cobcob وميرسي اوي بجد لتعبك معايا ربنان يباركك*


----------



## نانسي1980 (13 مايو 2010)

كنت محتاجة ترانيم للملاك


----------



## venanabil (13 مايو 2010)

فى ترنيمة بتقول انا فرحان رغم المعه اللى بعيونى مش نسيانى ايد يسوع الحنون
فى حد سمعها قبل كده


----------



## markos saeed (14 مايو 2010)

معلش سا شباب انا محتاج ترنيمه اسمها مسيحنا الخادم الامين


----------



## انسي بطرس (14 مايو 2010)

ترانيم جميله جداً الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## nadya (14 مايو 2010)

انا عايزة ترنيمة يالى حولت المرارة لترنيمات


----------



## nadya (14 مايو 2010)

ادراج استطلاع


----------



## مرمر . مارو (14 مايو 2010)

لو سمحتم انا عايزة ترنيمة لم ترا عيناً


----------



## marmora jesus (14 مايو 2010)

نانسي1980 قال:


> كنت محتاجة ترانيم للملاك


 

شريط " شفيع جليل "

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=46FUXUVO

شفاعتك يا ملاك ميخائيل

http://www.barzy.com/coptic/songs/bo...-BARZY.COM.wma


اذكرنا يا ملاك الدينونة العظيمة امام عرش النعمة.. 

http://rapidshare.com/files/93250723/A_B.WAV.html​


----------



## marmora jesus (14 مايو 2010)

nadya قال:


> انا عايزة ترنيمة يالى حولت المرارة لترنيمات


 

http://new.mp3-tranem.net/Mp3Server.axd?param=3206​


----------



## marmora jesus (14 مايو 2010)

مرمر . مارو قال:


> لو سمحتم انا عايزة ترنيمة لم ترا عيناً


 

http://www.4shared.com/audio/HyaZ8cUU/___online.htm​


----------



## oesi no (14 مايو 2010)

ياللى حولت المرارة 


لم ترى عين الها غيرك ​


----------



## j_helen (15 مايو 2010)

سلام و نعمة أنا كنت عايزة أعرف فية ترانيم للأطفال تنفع يسمعوها في عيد ميلادهم


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 مايو 2010)

j_helen قال:


> سلام و نعمة أنا كنت عايزة أعرف فية ترانيم للأطفال تنفع يسمعوها في عيد ميلادهم


*ده ينفع*
*الشريط الثالث ( - شريط " عيد ميلاد دبدوبى"  ) *

*سنة حلوة*
*قطاية  صغنطوطة*
*شجرة الطاعة*
*اوعى تكون شكاك*
*انا ابن  الله*
*حياتك فرحة*
*حضن دافي*
*شاول  شاول*
*اول مااتعلمت المشي*

*لينك تحميل الشريط  *

​http://www.4shared.com/file/BD9b1-US/___online.htm

http://www.4shared.com/file/Aj29Fpe3/___online.htm


----------



## نانسي1980 (16 مايو 2010)

*في شريط جميل جدا للملاك ميخائيل بكفر سمري الشريط الاول و الثاني انا كنت محتاجهم جدا جدا و ربنا يعوضكم*و بسرعة محتاجة السعة من فضلكم


----------



## نانسي1980 (16 مايو 2010)

*و خصوصا ترنيمة يا شفيعي يا حبيب قلبي في شريط الملاك ميخائيل بكفر سمري*


----------



## marmora jesus (16 مايو 2010)

نانسي1980 قال:


> *في شريط جميل جدا للملاك ميخائيل بكفر سمري الشريط الاول و الثاني انا كنت محتاجهم جدا جدا و ربنا يعوضكم*و بسرعة محتاجة السعة من فضلكم


 

علي فكرة اخر شريطين نزلتهم ليكي هما الشريطين دوله
الشريط الاول هو " اذكرنا يا ملاك الدينونة العظيمة امام عرش النعمة "
الشريط الثاني هو " شفاعتك يا ملاك ميخائيل  "​


----------



## نانسي1980 (16 مايو 2010)

شكرا يا مرمورة بس علي فكرة اللينك بتاع الشريط (شفاعتك يا ملاك ميخائيل )مش شغال و انا فعلا محتاجة ضروري


----------



## marmora jesus (16 مايو 2010)

نانسي1980 قال:


> شكرا يا مرمورة بس علي فكرة اللينك بتاع الشريط (شفاعتك يا ملاك ميخائيل )مش شغال و انا فعلا محتاجة ضروري


 

سوري يا قمر مش اخدت بالي عندي دي
خدي لينك مكانه اهو

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=663801​


----------



## نانسي1980 (16 مايو 2010)

**ميرسي يا مرمورة انا مش عارفة اشكرك ازاي ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## marmora jesus (16 مايو 2010)

نانسي1980 قال:


> **ميرسي يا مرمورة انا مش عارفة اشكرك ازاي ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


 

مفيش ميرسي بين الاخوات يا قمر
وانا تحت امرك في اي وقت
ربنا يخليكي يا نانسي​


----------



## رومانى البوب (18 مايو 2010)

محتاج احمل ترنيمة لو الدموع للشماس جون برتى


----------



## marmora jesus (18 مايو 2010)

رومانى البوب قال:


> محتاج احمل ترنيمة لو الدموع للشماس جون برتى


 

http://file.damasgate.com/view.php?file=a388a04ac1​


----------



## mix micky (19 مايو 2010)

انا نفسي في شريط بولس ملاك لما رأني الجزء الاول


----------



## كيرلس ملاك (19 مايو 2010)

سلام ونعمة للجميع
انا بجد محتاج للترانيم دي وياريت الاقي حد يرفعهالي بسرعة
ترنيمة وهترسي السفينة ع المينا
ترنيمة مر بيا حبيبي ولقاني
ترنيمة لقيتك اعظم عطية
ترنيمة يوم ما قابلتك
ترنيمة ابداً مش راح تقوي عليكي
​ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## marmora jesus (19 مايو 2010)

mix micky قال:


> انا نفسي في شريط بولس ملاك لما رأني الجزء الاول


 

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.coptic-data.com%2Fyaso3na%2Ffiles%2Ftaranim%2Fboles_malak%2Flama_ra2any_1.rar&h=ce4f9​


----------



## marmora jesus (19 مايو 2010)

مر بيا ولقاني

http://www.st-mina.com/download.asp?ID=339​


----------



## marmora jesus (19 مايو 2010)

يوم ما قابلتك

http://95.154.216.120/Tranem/najeb_labeb/2ade_sanaa/yom_ma_qbeltak.mp3​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (22 مايو 2010)

*لو سمحتم عايزه قصيدة نجع حمادي الجديده اللي من ام الى ابنها   **mp3*
*نفسي في فيلم الصديقان الشهيدان انبا بيشاي وانبا بطرس و شكراااااااااا لمحبتكم*


----------



## امانى معين (22 مايو 2010)

باشكركم جدا على تعبكم فى مسعدتكم بالترانيم  والتوزيعات الموسيقية لكورالات اد اية الخدمة دى ساعدتنى جدا وياريت لو فى حد يقدر يساعدنى فى كتابة اوبريت للاطفال عن قصة الخروف الضال والراعى الامين  الفكره والاحداث متراتبة لكن محتاجة لحد يكتبلى الترانيم


----------



## امانى معين (22 مايو 2010)

:smi411:





امانى معين قال:


> باشكركم جدا على تعبكم فى مسعدتكم بالترانيم والتوزيعات الموسيقية لكورالات اد اية الخدمة دى ساعدتنى جدا وياريت لو فى حد يقدر يساعدنى فى كتابة اوبريت للاطفال عن قصة الخروف الضال والراعى الامين الفكره والاحداث متراتبة لكن محتاجة لحد يكتبلى الترانيم


----------



## magdahabib (25 مايو 2010)

*أطلب مساعدة*

لو سمحتم عايزة شريط كنوز الجزء الأول والثاني
كمان عايزة إبصالية طلبتك من عمق قلبي mp3 
وربنا يعوض تعبكم


----------



## ميرنا (25 مايو 2010)

*رد: أطلب مساعدة*

الجزىء الاول 

الجزىء التانى

ملقتش غير يوتيب

[YOUTUBE]EtmlxuabPzs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eng-Marco (25 مايو 2010)

لو سمحت ضروري اووووووووووووووووووووي
عايز شريط / فيك الامل
للمرنم / روماني رؤوف
اتمني حد يلقاه ضروري وربنا يبارككم


----------



## Eng-Marco (25 مايو 2010)

*لو سمحت ضروري اووووووووووووووووووووي
عايز شريط / فيك الامل
للمرنم / روماني رؤوف
اتمني حد يلقاه ضروري وربنا يبارككم ​*


----------



## magdahabib (25 مايو 2010)

لو سمحتم عايزة شريط ترانيم كنوز الجزء الأول والثاني
أيضا إبصالية طلبتك من عمق قلبي mp3
وأشكركم علي تعب محبتكم


----------



## ميرنا (25 مايو 2010)

apsoti قال:


> الجزىء الاول
> 
> الجزىء التانى
> 
> ...


 


magdahabib قال:


> لو سمحتم عايزة شريط ترانيم كنوز الجزء الأول والثاني
> أيضا إبصالية طلبتك من عمق قلبي mp3
> وأشكركم علي تعب محبتكم


 
طاب اعمل ايه تانى


----------



## dr_shadee (25 مايو 2010)

انا عندي الترنيمة:spor24:


----------



## marmora jesus (25 مايو 2010)

*رد: أطلب مساعدة*



magdahabib قال:


> كمان عايزة إبصالية طلبتك من عمق قلبي mp3
> وربنا يعوض تعبكم


 

http://www.mediafire.com/?ktmimmtdyr4​


----------



## marmora jesus (25 مايو 2010)

dr_shadee قال:


> انا عندي الترنيمة:spor24:


 


:beee:​


----------



## نانسي1980 (25 مايو 2010)

***كنت محتاجة ترانيم قوية جدا ل مارجرجس مثل ترنيمة اتمني اكون فارس ترانيم جديدة  انا عارفة طلباتي كترت جدا و لكن ربنا يعوض تعبكم و محبتكم*


----------



## Eng-Marco (26 مايو 2010)

لو سمحت ضروري اووووووووووووووووووووي
عايز شريط / فيك الامل
للمرنم / روماني رؤوف
اتمني حد يلقاه ضروري وربنا يبارككم ​


----------



## ramybanoub (26 مايو 2010)

*شريط "يا رب ارحم" - ترانيم شرقية*

*اجيوس. *
*امسك بايدى. *
*انا لست ارجوك. *
*ايمانى بيك. *
*بتفهمنى. *
*تركت كل الكون. *
*صليبك. *
*عندك الموت مخارج. *
*كيرياليسون. *
*لماذا اشكوك. *
*نفوسنا ترجعلك. *
*يسوع ملك الملوك. *
*يغفر ذنبى. *​


----------



## venanabil (26 مايو 2010)

فى طلب مهم جدا
عايزه ترنيمة مشتاقين من ألبوم المرنم عيسى كعبر 
اسم الألبوم عالأبواب ياريت حد يقدر يلاقيها لى بسرعه


----------



## نانسي1980 (26 مايو 2010)

نانسي1980 قال:


> ***كنت محتاجة ترانيم قوية جدا ل مارجرجس مثل ترنيمة اتمني اكون فارس ترانيم جديدة  انا عارفة طلباتي كترت جدا و لكن ربنا يعوض تعبكم و محبتكم*



*يا جماعة محدش رد علي انا محتاجهم ضروري*:smi411:[Q-BIBLE][/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## نانسي1980 (26 مايو 2010)

*من فضلكم في ترنيمة للملاك ميخائيل اسمها (يوم 12 من كل شهر تسبحنا يعلي مع التهليل انا كنت محتاجها ضروري جدا و علي وجة السرعة ضروري ضروري *


----------



## نانسي1980 (26 مايو 2010)

*انا عندي كلمات الترنيمة انا محتاجة الطريقة*


----------



## marmora jesus (26 مايو 2010)

بصي يا قمر اللينك ده في حاجات كتير لمارجرجس ادخلي واشوفي اللي انتي عايزاه
وطريقة التحميل هتلاقي جنب كلمة الاستماع المباشر علامة اكس لونها ازرق دوسي عليها
هتتفتحلك صفحة دخلي فيها الرقم اللي قدامك ودوسي تنزيل
وعندك في اخر الصفحة لينكات كتير

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/elkharoof_eldal/message/11819​


----------



## نانسي1980 (27 مايو 2010)

نانسي1980 قال:


> *من فضلكم في ترنيمة للملاك ميخائيل اسمها (يوم 12 من كل شهر تسبحنا يعلي مع التهليل انا كنت محتاجها ضروري جدا و علي وجة السرعة ضروري ضروري *



انا محتاجة الترنيمة ديه ضروري و محدش رد علي:t31:


----------



## نانسي1980 (27 مايو 2010)

*شكرا ليكي يا مرمورة انا تعبتك معايا السيرفر مليان ترانيم جميلة ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## نانسي1980 (27 مايو 2010)

*علي فكرة يا مرمورة اللينك من اول فيفيان السودانية مش شغال من اول امير المعجزات مفيش حاجة شغالة خالص انا تعبتك معايا*


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (28 مايو 2010)

*لو سمحتم عايزه ترانيم فيها كلمة (لا)*
*و ترنيمة متقولش علي صغير فيديو و mp3 وشكراااااااااااا*


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (29 مايو 2010)

*ياترى حد وجد ترنيمة (متقولش علي صغير) فيديو و mp3 انا عايزاها ضرورررررررري وشكراااااااااااا*


----------



## sylvy (29 مايو 2010)

كنت عايزة ترنيمة انا الجبار أم شبحى للبابا شنودة  بس انا مش عارفه لمين الفريق اللى بيرنمها وشكرا


----------



## anosh (29 مايو 2010)

*رجاء محبه 
اللى عنده ترنيمة او فيديو ترنيمة ( حملى ثقيل )
اللى بتتذاع على اغابى 
بتاعت الكورال القبطى 
بقيادة د/ مايكل فهمى 
يرفعهالى فى اقرب وقت 
و ربناااااااااا يعوض الجميع 
و يبارك خدمتكم *​


----------



## نانسي1980 (30 مايو 2010)

نانسي1980 قال:


> *من فضلكم في ترنيمة للملاك ميخائيل اسمها (يوم 12 من كل شهر تسبحنا يعلي مع التهليل انا كنت محتاجها ضروري جدا و علي وجة السرعة ضروري ضروري *



:crazy_pil رجاء محبة محدش رد علي انا فعلا محتاجها


----------



## شيري ماريا (30 مايو 2010)

*ممكن انا كونت محتاجة أوبريت إصنعوا هذا لذكري ( القداس الالهي ) لكورال ملايكة الانبا رويس فلو حد عنده الشريط ياريت يرفعه . ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## anosh (31 مايو 2010)

anosh قال:


> *رجاء محبه
> اللى عنده ترنيمة او فيديو ترنيمة ( حملى ثقيل )
> اللى بتتذاع على اغابى
> بتاعت الكورال القبطى
> ...




*ميرسى يا جماعه انا خلاص لاقيت الترنيمة 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## كيرلس ملاك (31 مايو 2010)

سلام ونعمة للجميع
انا بجد محتاج للترانيم دي وياريت الاقي حد يرفعهالي 
ترنيمة وهترسي السفينة ع المينا
ترنيمة مر بيا حبيبي ولقاني
ترنيمة لقيتك اعظم عطية
ترنيمة يوم ما قابلتك
ترنيمة ابداً مش راح تقوي عليكي
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## michooo12 (2 يونيو 2010)

لو سمحتم انا عاوز ترنيمة ضروري اوي اسمها اوعي تكون زي حنانيا ولا تكون زي سفيرة 
if any one has it please contact me on 
*ممنوع وضع الايميلات*​ god bless you


----------



## mark_love (2 يونيو 2010)

ارجوكم يا جماعه انا عايز ترنيمه( قديسه مختاره بامانها جباره ست دميانه عفه وطهاره)  كانت بتاجى على اغابى فى كورال..................................................وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## j_helen (3 يونيو 2010)

سلام و نعمة ممكن لحن صيام الرسل اللي بيتقال أثناء التناول الي بيتقال فية ثالوث في واحد وواحد في ثالوث الاب و الأبن و الروح القدس _ و ياريت لو الحن عربي و قبطي


----------



## maged57 (3 يونيو 2010)

*انتظروا قريب جدا شريط فيك الامل انا باسحبه علي الكمبيوتر من الشريط بجودة عالية اخيراً الموضوع شوية وقت*


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (3 يونيو 2010)

لو سمحتم انا محتاجة ترنيمة (متقولش عليا صغير ولا عيل لسة قصير)فيديو وmp3 ضروري جدااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ra3outh (4 يونيو 2010)

و سمحتم محتاجة ترنيمة لما الحمل علينا يزيد


----------



## ra3outh (4 يونيو 2010)

سلام ونعمة                                                                                                                            كنت طلبت منكم لم الحمل بيتقل ومحدش رد علية هل انا ماعرفتش اوصل الرسالة بالشكل اللائق


----------



## michael hanna (4 يونيو 2010)

لو سمحتم انا اريد سيديهات الشماس البير جمال وخورس تراث الكنيسة القبطية بكندا


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (4 يونيو 2010)

ممكن ترنيمه اسمها  بابا انا عشطان من غيرك يسقينى
الرب يبارك  فيكم فعلا


----------



## marmora jesus (4 يونيو 2010)

ثابت بيسوع قال:


> ممكن ترنيمه اسمها بابا انا عشطان من غيرك يسقينى
> الرب يبارك فيكم فعلا


 


http://www.4shared.com/file/89217925/b775c193/_____.html​


----------



## marmora jesus (4 يونيو 2010)

ra3outh قال:


> سلام ونعمة كنت طلبت منكم لم الحمل بيتقل ومحدش رد علية هل انا ماعرفتش اوصل الرسالة بالشكل اللائق


 


http://rapidshare.com/files/48432307/__1604___1605___1575____1575___1604___1581___1605___1604_.MP3​


----------



## marmora jesus (4 يونيو 2010)

michael hanna قال:


> لو سمحتم انا اريد سيديهات الشماس البير جمال وخورس تراث الكنيسة القبطية بكندا


 

- القداس الالهى

1- ارباع الناقوس

http://www.4shared.com/file/93453395/9d7710d4/Verses_of_Cymbals.html

2- التوزيع الكيهكى

http://www.4shared.com/file/93455595/bc9133ba/Psalm_150_Kiahk_first_class.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/93458190/3998b734/Psalm_150_Kiahk_second_class.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/93460035/30cb9339/Psalm_150_Kiahk_third_class.html

3- ذكصولوجية كيهك الاولى

http://www.4shared.com/file/93468087/f8850331/First_Doxology.html

4- جيه افئزماروؤت الكبيرة

http://www.4shared.com/file/93473068/1cd89d9f/Long_Je_Efesmarot_Kiahk.html

5- مردات اناجيل كيهك

http://www.4shared.com/file/93480630/fb1ca565/Gospel_responses_Kiahk.html​


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (5 يونيو 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.4shared.com/file/89217925/b775c193/_____.html​



الف شكر لكم اخوانى الرب يبارك فيكم فعلا


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (5 يونيو 2010)

*سلام و محبة يا ترى ليه محدش رد علي في موضوع ترنيمة (متقولش عليا صغير) و شكراااااا*


----------



## فادى محب (9 يونيو 2010)

لو سمحت أنا عايز احمل شريط مش مجرد عيد ميلاد لفريق نور اللامم وشكرا على سرعة ردكم


----------



## نانسي1980 (9 يونيو 2010)

*من فضلكم كنت محتاجة ترنيمة اسمها انتي يا عدرا أم الكلمة المتجسد ابن الله باب الرحمة محتاجها جدا بسرعة من فضلكم*


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (11 يونيو 2010)

*لو سمحتم عايزه تراتيل فيلم جبل الدم و هو فيلم جديد عن امنا دولاجي وشهداء اسناmp3وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## jojof (12 يونيو 2010)

ياجماعه عاوزة ترنيمة عاوز منك هدية بس تكون ام بى ثرى عشان انزلها ع الموبيل وربنا يعوضكم ويبارك فى خدمتكم


----------



## marmora jesus (12 يونيو 2010)

jojof قال:


> ياجماعه عاوزة ترنيمة عاوز منك هدية بس تكون ام بى ثرى عشان انزلها ع الموبيل وربنا يعوضكم ويبارك فى خدمتكم


 


http://www.4shared.com/file/51917892/90a4cb9/A01___.html?dirPwdVerified=1786d7d3​


----------



## jojof (13 يونيو 2010)

ميرسى يا مرمورة يا عسل ع الترنيمة  وربنا يعو ض تعب محبتك ميررررررررسى كتيرررررررررر


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يونيو 2010)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> *سلام و محبة يا ترى ليه محدش رد علي في موضوع ترنيمة (متقولش عليا صغير) و شكراااااا*


 


انا لقيت ترنيمة اسمها " اوعي تقول انا لسه صغير "

http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/1161/1672/____.mp3​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يونيو 2010)

jojof قال:


> ميرسى يا مرمورة يا عسل ع الترنيمة وربنا يعو ض تعب محبتك ميررررررررسى كتيرررررررررر


 

ربنا يخليكي يا قمر واحنا تحت امرك في اي وقت
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## ibram751 (17 يونيو 2010)

:smil8:





semsemzezo قال:


> لو سمحتم انا عاوز ترنيمة اسمها ( راح تفضلى وتبقى ) بلييييييييييييييييز


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (17 يونيو 2010)

*انا لقيت ترنيمة متقولش علي صغير على Face book لكن مش عارفه احملها و كنت عايزاها mp3 كمان فلو حد عرف طريقة احملها بيها يا ريت يقولي و شكرا على تعبكم*


----------



## marmarhany27 (17 يونيو 2010)

مساء الخير ممكن ترنيمه مين يقدر
ديه ترنيمه جميله اوي
بتقول
من يقدر يقول ماتخافشي


----------



## marmora jesus (17 يونيو 2010)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> *انا لقيت ترنيمة متقولش علي صغير على Face book لكن مش عارفه احملها و كنت عايزاها mp3 كمان فلو حد عرف طريقة احملها بيها يا ريت يقولي و شكرا على تعبكم*


 

http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/1161/1672/____.mp3​


----------



## marmora jesus (17 يونيو 2010)

marmarhany27 قال:


> مساء الخير ممكن ترنيمه مين يقدر
> ديه ترنيمه جميله اوي
> بتقول
> من يقدر يقول ماتخافشي


 


http://www.4shared.com/file/110301874/7723a260/___.html​


----------



## marmora jesus (17 يونيو 2010)

ibram751 قال:


> :smil8:


 

ترنيمة راح تفضلي وتبقي

http://www.4shared.com/audio/0UqgXC3l/B04___.htm

وده الشريط اللي موجودة فيه لو حبيت تحمله

http://www.4shared.com/file/41825926/60e5a3c/___.html?s=1​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (18 يونيو 2010)

http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/1161/1672/____.mp3
سلام ومحبة. اللينك اللي بعتوه ده مش شغال . شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا لتعبكم


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يونيو 2010)

nermeen magdy قال:


> http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/1161/1672/____.mp3
> سلام ومحبة. اللينك اللي بعتوه ده مش شغال . شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا لتعبكم


*ده تحميل مباشر*
*يعني بيحمل معاكي علطول*​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (18 يونيو 2010)

*معلش انا حاولت مره تانيه جاتلي صفحه بيضا فماذا افعل*


----------



## oesi no (18 يونيو 2010)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> *معلش انا حاولت مره تانيه جاتلي صفحه بيضا فماذا افعل*


*كليك يمين على اللينك وsave target as 
*​


----------



## mony mooh (20 يونيو 2010)

ممكن ترانيم تراث لمرحل المهرجان يكون لة موضوع


----------



## marmora jesus (20 يونيو 2010)

mony mooh قال:


> ممكن ترانيم تراث لمرحل المهرجان يكون لة موضوع


 

انا مش فاهمة قصد حضرتك
بس اتمني ان اللينك ده يفيدك

http://www.masi7i.com/index.pl/torath_elkenisa_songs​


----------



## wafaa nashaat (21 يونيو 2010)

من فضلك عوزة ترنيمة انا آناء اسود  لانهار التسيبح


----------



## oesi no (21 يونيو 2010)

*انا اناء اسود
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (21 يونيو 2010)

wafaa nashaat قال:


> من فضلك عوزة ترنيمة انا آناء اسود لانهار التسيبح


 

http://www.mediafire.com/?3l5enndqld5​


----------



## mony mooh (23 يونيو 2010)

*انا قصدى يكون فى موضوع خاص نقدر نجمع فيى الترانيم التراث ونستفسر عن بعض الترانيم التراث فى المنتدى
وكنت عايز اعرف ترنيمة يا طبيبى هات دوايا تراث والا لا*


----------



## magdahabib (23 يونيو 2010)

أرجو إرسال تحميل الكتاب المقدس علي الموبايل nokia 6300


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 يونيو 2010)

magdahabib قال:


> أرجو إرسال تحميل الكتاب المقدس علي الموبايل nokia 6300


حبيبتى اى حاجة خاصة بالموبايل تقدرى تطلبيها فى الموضوع ده 
اطلب اى حاجه عايزها للموبايل ؟ 			‏
سلام ونعمة
​


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (23 يونيو 2010)

ممكن ترنيمه اسمها
صلاه التوبه
زياد شحاته
الرب يبارك فيكم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 يونيو 2010)

ثابت بيسوع قال:


> ممكن ترنيمه اسمها
> صلاه التوبه
> زياد شحاته
> الرب يبارك فيكم


http://www.4shared.com/file/68351333/e2d0e30e/___online.html?s=1​


----------



## wafaa nashaat (24 يونيو 2010)

عوزة ترنيمة الكلمة  الكلمة منك مش اوهام بس مش بتاعة هادى فى مجموعة بيقولها حلوة اوى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 يونيو 2010)

wafaa nashaat قال:


> عوزة ترنيمة الكلمة  الكلمة منك مش اوهام بس مش بتاعة هادى فى مجموعة بيقولها حلوة اوى



بصى دى الترنية للمجموعة الشرقية اتمنى تكون هى 
ياريت لو مش هى تحاولى تجيبى الاسم لان فى كتير بيرنموها 

ترنيمة الكلمة منك للمجموعة الشرقية

سلام ونعمة 
​


----------



## روميو (24 يونيو 2010)

انا عاوز ترنيمه ياعدرا مدي ايديكي ضروري انا بحبها اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي ارجوكم


----------



## روميو (24 يونيو 2010)

ارجوكم حد يرد عليا


----------



## marmora jesus (24 يونيو 2010)

روميو قال:


> انا عاوز ترنيمه ياعدرا مدي ايديكي ضروري انا بحبها اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي ارجوكم


 


http://www.4shared.com/audio/vSGO-SYo/__online.htm​


----------



## wafaa nashaat (25 يونيو 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> بصى دى الترنية للمجموعة الشرقية اتمنى تكون هى
> ياريت لو مش هى تحاولى تجيبى الاسم لان فى كتير بيرنموها
> 
> ترنيمة الكلمة منك للمجموعة الشرقية
> ...


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (25 يونيو 2010)

ممكن ترنيمه اسمها 
في وقت ضعفي
 زياد شحاته
بجد بشكر القسم ده جدا على المجهود الكبير
الرب يباركم اخواتى


----------



## marmora jesus (25 يونيو 2010)

ثابت بيسوع قال:


> ممكن ترنيمه اسمها
> في وقت ضعفي
> زياد شحاته
> بجد بشكر القسم ده جدا على المجهود الكبير
> الرب يباركم اخواتى


 


http://www.4shared.com/audio/oYz2KSnj/___online.htm​


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (25 يونيو 2010)

marmora jesus 
الرب يبارك فيك على سرعه تلبيه الترنيمه بجد بش عارف اشكر ازاى
ليس لى غير ان اقول الرب يحافظ عليكم ويحميكم من كل شر وشبه شر


----------



## sans (26 يونيو 2010)

الترانيم جميله جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا وحلو صوتهم اوووووووووووووووي


----------



## wafaa nashaat (26 يونيو 2010)

عوزة ترنيمة نحو غنى امجدك  ل ليديا شديد


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (26 يونيو 2010)

* سلام و نعمة معلش الترنيمه اللي عيزاها (متقلش عليا صغير) هي ترنيمه جديده. ده القرار بتعها *
*متقلش عليا صغير        ولا عيل لسة قصير*
*ولا تستغرب تتحير        كتابي بيقول انا اقدر*

*لو سمحتم انا عايزاها فيديو و mp3 انا لقيتها على face book و مش عارفه احملها*
*شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا. الرب معكم*


----------



## oesi no (26 يونيو 2010)

*نحو غنى امجادك 
*​


----------



## oesi no (26 يونيو 2010)

*متقلش عليا صغير 
للتحميل كليك يمين + save target as 
*​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (26 يونيو 2010)

*مع الاسف اللينك مش شغاااااااااااااال*


----------



## oesi no (26 يونيو 2010)

*جارى الرفع مرة كمان 
دى الفيديو اللى على الفيس بوك 
http://www.4shared.com/video/pQMs9oTQ/___.html
*​


----------



## anosh1125 (28 يونيو 2010)

سلام ونعمة محتاجة ترانيم قناة اغابى


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (28 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا لمحبتكم *
*كنت عايزه الترنيمه mp3 لو امكن. انا اسفه لكثرة طلباتي*


----------



## الوعد الصادق (28 يونيو 2010)

شاكر لمحبتكم مقدما
اريد ترنيمه " مريم ام العذاره " ولكن mb3


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (28 يونيو 2010)

*لو سمحتم عايزه ترانيم فيلم يوستينا وكبريانوسmp3  وترانيم فيلم بهنام و ساره mp3 و شكرااااااااااااااا*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 يونيو 2010)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> *شكرا لمحبتكم *
> *كنت عايزه الترنيمه mp3 لو امكن. انا اسفه لكثرة طلباتي*


ترنيمة متقولش عليا صغير mp3
​


----------



## KiroLovesJesus (29 يونيو 2010)

هاى 
انا عاوز ترنيمة فى ضيقى  دعوتك يا ربى mp3

و شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## oesi no (29 يونيو 2010)

*فى ضيقى دعوتك 
للتحميل كليك يمين + save target as 
*​


----------



## KiroLovesJesus (29 يونيو 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *فى ضيقى دعوتك
> للتحميل كليك يمين + save target as
> *​


شكرا ليييييييييييك اووووووووووووووووووووووى


----------



## ehab_b51 (1 يوليو 2010)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم انا عايز شريط المعلم ابراهيم عياد اطاى بارثينوس(هذه العذراء)


----------



## marmarhany27 (2 يوليو 2010)

:94:مساء الخير
ممكن الترانيم التاليه اسم الاولي قلبه حنين ولو امكن تكون باوربوينت
والثانيه السكان في عون العلي
والثالثه مش عارفه اسمها بالضبط لكن القرار بيقول الي صلاتي امل اذنيك
وشكرا لتعب محبتكم


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (2 يوليو 2010)

*يا ترى حد لقى الترانيم دي:
** ترانيم فيلم يوستينا وكبريانوسmp3 وترانيم فيلم بهنام و ساره mp3 و شكرااااااااااااااا كنت طلبتها قبل كده*


----------



## marmarhany27 (2 يوليو 2010)

مساء الخير
الي الان مافيش حاجه جت كل اللي بيجي طلبات الاعضاء ورسالتي انا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 يوليو 2010)

ehab_b51 قال:


> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم انا عايز شريط المعلم ابراهيم عياد اطاى بارثينوس(هذه العذراء)




http://www.mediafire.com/?ntkfytynwqm
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 يوليو 2010)

marmarhany27 قال:


> :94:مساء الخير
> ممكن الترانيم التاليه اسم الاولي قلبه حنين ولو امكن تكون باوربوينت
> والثانيه السكان في عون العلي
> والثالثه مش عارفه اسمها بالضبط لكن القرار بيقول الي صلاتي امل اذنيك
> وشكرا لتعب محبتكم




قلبه حنين باوربوينت

قلبه حنين MP3

الساكن فى عون العلى

ترنيمة اسمع صراخى (الى صلاتى امل اذنيك)​


----------



## marmarhany27 (4 يوليو 2010)

شكرا خالص لتعبكم واهتمامكم
لكن الرابط الخاص بترنيمه قلبه حنين باوربوينت
مش شغال
العموم مش مهم لو عرفتوا تبعتولي رابط تاني يكون شغال ابقي متشكرة
لكن لو مش امكن مش مشكله


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 يوليو 2010)

marmarhany27 قال:


> شكرا خالص لتعبكم واهتمامكم
> لكن الرابط الخاص بترنيمه قلبه حنين باوربوينت
> مش شغال
> العموم مش مهم لو عرفتوا تبعتولي رابط تاني يكون شغال ابقي متشكرة
> لكن لو مش امكن مش مشكله



قلبه حنين باوربوينت

جربى دى كده
​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (5 يوليو 2010)

سلام ومحبه نفسي في ترنيمة شفت في الكنيسه شوية ايقونات mp3 و  powerpoint و شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 يوليو 2010)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> سلام ومحبه نفسي في ترنيمة شفت في الكنيسه شوية ايقونات mp3 و  powerpoint و شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


ترنيمة شفت فى الكنيسة MP3

شفت فى الكنيسة ppt
​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (5 يوليو 2010)

:new8::new8::new8:*شكرا لك يا بنت العدرا *
*صلي لاجلي*


----------



## marmarhany27 (5 يوليو 2010)

هاي شكرا اوي على الترنيمه قلبه حنين باوربوينت بس ديه من غير صوت
العموم مش مشكله
لكن ممكن اطلب ترانيم بالاشارات للاخوة الصم والبكم


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (6 يوليو 2010)

:smi420:* انا عارفة ان طلباتي كتيرة بس معلش سامحوني*
*فبة ترنيمه عجبتني (مين يحلي الغربه غيرك و يخليها جنة) عايزاها من فضلكم mp3 و شكرااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 يوليو 2010)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> :smi420:* انا عارفة ان طلباتي كتيرة بس معلش سامحوني*
> *فبة ترنيمه عجبتني (مين يحلي الغربه غيرك و يخليها جنة) عايزاها من فضلكم mp3 و شكرااااااااااااااااااااا*



اطلبى ياحبيبتى براحتك 
بس يارب نقدر نجيب الطلبات كلها 

ترنيمة مين يحلى الغربة
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 يوليو 2010)

marmarhany27 قال:


> هاي شكرا اوي على الترنيمه قلبه حنين باوربوينت بس ديه من غير صوت
> العموم مش مشكله
> لكن ممكن اطلب ترانيم بالاشارات للاخوة الصم والبكم


هو طلب صعب شوية بس ربنا يدبر انشالله لو لقينا حاجة من دى هنجيبها​


----------



## marmarhany27 (6 يوليو 2010)

هاي
انا اللي جالي الطلب اللي انا طلبته مش الترانيم نفسها اوالرد بخصوصها


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 يوليو 2010)

marmarhany27 قال:


> هاي
> انا اللي جالي الطلب اللي انا طلبته مش الترانيم نفسها اوالرد بخصوصها


الرد بخصوصها فى المشاركة اللى قبل مشاركتك علطول وعموما اهو الرد
​


> هو طلب صعب شوية بس ربنا يدبر  انشالله لو لقينا حاجة من دى هنجيبها


----------



## tdv (6 يوليو 2010)

تحميل ترنيمة بابا انا عطشان للمرنم سركيس دياربى كم هى رائعة


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (7 يوليو 2010)

*لو سمحتم عايزه ترنيمة عمانوئيل عمانوئيل mp3 *
*شكراااااااااااااااااااا لكم*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 يوليو 2010)

tdv قال:


> تحميل ترنيمة بابا انا عطشان للمرنم سركيس دياربى كم هى رائعة


بابا انا عطشان
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 يوليو 2010)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> *لو سمحتم عايزه ترنيمة عمانوئيل عمانوئيل mp3 *
> *شكراااااااااااااااااااا لكم*


عمانوئيل
​


----------



## andodo (8 يوليو 2010)

سلام ونعمة
 
 لو سمحتوا انا عايز شريط "مالينى سلام" لمريم شوقى - الشريط الأول
 
 ويريت كمان لو فيها تعب كل ترانيم مريم شوقي
 
 mp3
 
 اتمني انكم تلاقوا الشريط وكل الترانيم *ويكونوا بجودة صوت نقية*
 
 ربنا يبارك خدمتكم​


----------



## waelassal (8 يوليو 2010)

*ياريت ياجماعة انا نفسي فترنيمة امسك يارب ايدي زي بطرس زمان اللي بتيجي علي سي تي في وربنا يعوضكم خير *


----------



## sollytwins (9 يوليو 2010)

سلام ونعمه لو سمحتو كنت عايز شريط جراح حبيبي الي في ترانيم انا عايزك انت وانا الخاطي وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## oesi no (9 يوليو 2010)

*حنونة ومعينة مريم شوقى

محتاجلك الهى مريم شوقى 

شعبك بيحبك  مريم شوقى 

فى البستان مريم شوقى 

صورتى عندك مريم شوقى 

ايدى فى ايديك  مريم شوقى 
*​


----------



## andodo (9 يوليو 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *حنونة ومعينة مريم شوقى
> 
> محتاجلك الهى مريم شوقى
> 
> ...



*شكرا بس مفيش غير اول ترنيمتين بس همن اللي شغالين*
​


----------



## marmarhany27 (9 يوليو 2010)

هاي بخصوص اللي عايز ترنيمه امسك يارب ايدي الترنيمه ديه عندي انا لكن انا مش اعرف ابعت الرابط بتعها
لكن ممكن لو حب او حبت على اميلي الخاص
ممكن ابعتها


----------



## marmarhany27 (9 يوليو 2010)

معلش انا ليه طلب انا عارفه انه مش في مكانه لكن انا مش عارفه ابعته في المكان المخصص ليه
انا عايزة فيلم الانبا ابرام وعايزة اعرف لو عندي مجموعه اسئله روحيه في الكتاب المقدس ازاي ادور عليها على النت
وشكرا لتعب محبتكم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 يوليو 2010)

waelassal قال:


> *ياريت ياجماعة انا نفسي فترنيمة امسك يارب ايدي زي بطرس زمان اللي بتيجي علي سي تي في وربنا يعوضكم خير *


امسك يارب ايدى
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 يوليو 2010)

marmarhany27 قال:


> معلش انا ليه طلب انا عارفه انه مش في مكانه لكن انا مش عارفه ابعته في المكان المخصص ليه
> انا عايزة فيلم الانبا ابرام وعايزة اعرف لو عندي مجموعه اسئله روحيه في الكتاب المقدس ازاي ادور عليها على النت
> وشكرا لتعب محبتكم



الانبا ابرام 1

الانبا ابرام 2 

بالنسبة للاسئلة يوجد اقسام خاصة هنا فى المنتدى 

*المرشد  الروحي* 

*الاسئلة  و الاجوبة المسيحية* ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 يوليو 2010)

andodo قال:


> *شكرا بس مفيش غير اول ترنيمتين بس همن اللي شغالين*
> ​


تم تعديل اللينكات 


شعبك بيحبك

فى البستان

صورتى عندك

ايدى فى ايدك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 يوليو 2010)

sollytwins قال:


> سلام ونعمه لو سمحتو كنت عايز شريط جراح حبيبي الي في ترانيم انا عايزك انت وانا الخاطي وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


 
ممكن اسم المرنم لانى معرفش انهى شريط يجمع الترانيم دى
​


----------



## j_helen (10 يوليو 2010)

plz i need 7odn edeak  
thank you


----------



## j_helen (10 يوليو 2010)

da el tarnema 3la youtube 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BziWchb-rsw

plz 3aezaha mp3


----------



## j_helen (10 يوليو 2010)

sorry w de kman  plz

هارمى كل اتكالى عليك 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qx02PjGbj30&feature=related


----------



## oesi no (10 يوليو 2010)

j_helen قال:


> da el tarnema 3la youtube
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BziWchb-rsw
> 
> plz 3aezaha mp3


http://www.mediafire.com/?jgvkvtnkmio


----------



## oesi no (10 يوليو 2010)

j_helen قال:


> sorry w de kman  plz
> 
> هارمى كل اتكالى عليك
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qx02PjGbj30&feature=related



http://www.mediafire.com/?uv02jenjz2y


----------



## نانسي1980 (10 يوليو 2010)

*من فضلكم كنت محتاجة لحن أطاي بارثينوس للعلم ابراهيم عياد*ضروري و بسرعة من فضلكم
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (11 يوليو 2010)

ممكن ترنيمه حررنى يسوع 
وترنيمه ثقتى فيك يارب
الرب يبارك فيكم


----------



## marmora jesus (11 يوليو 2010)

ثابت بيسوع قال:


> ممكن ترنيمه حررنى يسوع
> وترنيمه ثقتى فيك يارب
> الرب يبارك فيكم


 

ترنيمة حررني يسوع

http://www.2shared.com/file/2387204/93ad3faf/__online.html


ترنيمة ثقتي فيك


http://tranem.linga.org/usertranem/3822/15112009-19750516.mp3​


----------



## oesi no (11 يوليو 2010)

*حررنى يسوع 

ثقتى فيك 
*​


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (11 يوليو 2010)

الرب يبارك فيكم بجد ويحافظ عليكم ويحميكم
الف مليون شكر


----------



## +pepo+ (13 يوليو 2010)

ممكن ترنيمه نعيش كاسفراء كان الله يعظ بنا​


----------



## sollytwins (13 يوليو 2010)

سلام ونعمه انا اسف بس معرفش مين المرنم بس هو تقريبا طفل صغير هو الشريط فيه ترنيمه كنستنا في السماوثقلت حمولي وانا عيزك انت وانا الخاطي ويسوع بينادي علي وانا اسف كمان مره وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## المتوحد (13 يوليو 2010)

اريد شريط رباعيات للمرنمه فاديا بزىوشكرا لكم


----------



## سندريلا فايز (15 يوليو 2010)

سلام ونعمة 

ممكن ترنيمة منهم يا نفسى اتعلمى 

شكرااااا​


----------



## سندريلا فايز (15 يوليو 2010)

شريط رباعيات للمرنمة فاديا بزى​:download:


للتـحـمـــــيل
http://www.4shared.com/file/230529147/d85338bc/_____.html


----------



## bishoy bahaa (18 يوليو 2010)

نا بحب المنتدي ده اوي اوي وبستفاد منه كتير 
انا حملت ترانيم دير مارجرجس للراهبات بمصر القديمة مع المرنم مجدي لطيف
انا نفسي في الشرائط الخمسة الاوليين انا نفسي بجد فيهم
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم ياريت 
ياريت يكونوا بصيغة mp3
ويكون صوته نظيف عشان انا كل مابدخل في منتدي الاقي الترانيم دي اللي عايزها صوتها مش نظيف وردئ


----------



## oesi no (18 يوليو 2010)

*مع الاسف الترانيم قديمة وصوتها طبيعى انه يكون ردئ 
*http://www.4shared.com/dir/GBh3t13u/___1.html

http://www.4shared.com/dir/ZoGpH_D4/___2.html

http://www.4shared.com/dir/OEQygoGH/___3.html

http://www.4shared.com/dir/V7YuoqVd/___4.html

http://www.4shared.com/dir/PJeRl60I/___5.html

​


----------



## oesi no (18 يوليو 2010)

*اتعلمى يانفسى*​


----------



## bishoy bahaa (18 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جدا انا تعبتك اوي
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك انا هحملهم
اصل انا بحب اسمعهم اوي ترانيم روحية جدا 
شكرا


----------



## شادي شكري شاكر (18 يوليو 2010)

سلااااااااااااااام...... عاوز شريط امل البداية لفريق (جيل جديد)


----------



## sylvy (19 يوليو 2010)

كنت عايزة شريط بمراحم اجمعك لفتيات الانبا رويس وشكرا


----------



## menacontrol (20 يوليو 2010)

كنت عايز طلب بس ياريت بسرعة  جدا جدا  :warning:

فى ترنيمة للاطفال اسمها     انا يمكن اكون صغير      ياريت اللى عارف اللحن يحط لينك ولااى حاجة ضرورى جدا علشان مطلوبة فى مسابقة الكرازة للاطفال وعليا خدمة النهاردة


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 يوليو 2010)

sylvy قال:


> كنت عايزة شريط بمراحم اجمعك لفتيات الانبا رويس وشكرا


للاسف لسة مش موجود ع النت بأذن ربنا نجيبه قريب
​


----------



## j_helen (20 يوليو 2010)

ممكن شريط عشت غريب لبولس ملاك و شريط للعالم جيت فاديا بزي و ميرسي لتعب محبتكم


----------



## Farid fazwy (20 يوليو 2010)

معلش انا كنت عايز شريط سيبنى اعيش ورجاء محبة اريد الترنيمة فيديو


----------



## bent elmasy7 (20 يوليو 2010)

لو سمحتم انا عايزة شريط ليأت ملكوتك....


----------



## oesi no (20 يوليو 2010)

j_helen قال:


> ممكن شريط عشت غريب لبولس ملاك و شريط للعالم جيت فاديا بزي و ميرسي لتعب محبتكم



*عشت غريب بولس ملاك 

شريط للعالم جيت 
*​


----------



## oesi no (20 يوليو 2010)

Farid fazwy قال:


> معلش انا كنت عايز شريط سيبنى اعيش ورجاء محبة اريد الترنيمة فيديو



*اوبريت سيبنى اعيش فيديو كامل 
*​


----------



## oesi no (20 يوليو 2010)

bent elmasy7 قال:


> لو سمحتم انا عايزة شريط ليأت ملكوتك....


*شريط ليأت ملكوتك 

او 

على الميديا فاير 
*​


----------



## sylvy (21 يوليو 2010)

كنت عايزة ترنيمة احلى مافى الكون لفتيات الانبا رويس اللى بتيجى على اغابى وشكرا


----------



## بج بيشو (21 يوليو 2010)

سلام المسيح معكم لو سمحتم كنت عاوز اىترانيم لكورال قلب داود و خصوصا للاطفال و شكرا


----------



## sosana (22 يوليو 2010)

لو سمحتم عايزة
ترنيمة يا ضلمة مالك mp3 مش فيديو
شريط فادية الجديد ماليش غيرك


----------



## jesuslove.2010 (22 يوليو 2010)

انا عايز اشارك معاكم فى الترانيم و ارفع ترانيم على الموقع لاى حد عايزها بس مش عارف ارجو المساعدة


----------



## jesuslove.2010 (22 يوليو 2010)

الموقع جميل جدا ونفسى اساعدكم فى حاجة


----------



## bent elmasy7 (22 يوليو 2010)

انا عايزة الكتاب المقدس مرنم وعايزة قداس ابونا يسى المتنيح كاهن كنيسة العذراء بالظاهر....
شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## بشيوى (22 يوليو 2010)

لو سمحت كان فى مرانم اسم جمال زكى ترانمت ان هاج البحر والامواج


----------



## +febronia+ (22 يوليو 2010)

ممكن ترنيمة يارب يسوع انا اتعلمت wav


----------



## foowzawed (22 يوليو 2010)

بليز ياجماعه انا كنت محتاجه ترنيمه راح تفضلى وتقوى مهما طال الزمان ضرورى


----------



## cobcob (23 يوليو 2010)

foowzawed قال:


> بليز ياجماعه انا كنت محتاجه ترنيمه راح تفضلى وتقوى مهما طال الزمان ضرورى



*الترنيمة موجودة فى شريط احببتنى 

أحببتنى*


----------



## bent elmasy7 (24 يوليو 2010)

انا كنت طلبت الكتاب المقدس مرنم و قداس ابونا يسى المتنيح كاهن كنيسة العذراء بالظاهر....
شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## نانسي1980 (25 يوليو 2010)

*كنت محتاجة ضروري شريط اسمة دم سال و شريط تاني اسمة بطل و شفيع ل بولس ملاك شريط جميل جدا ل مارجرجس و انا كنت محتاجه الشريط ضروري جدا*


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (26 يوليو 2010)

* لو سمحتم انا كنت عايزة قصيدة احبك يا رب للبابا شنوده mp3*
*و ترنيمه احبك يا رب يا قوتيmp3 و شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا:smi102:*


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (26 يوليو 2010)

:sami73:*كنت طلبت ترانيم فيلم يوستينا و كبريانوسmp3*
*و ترانيم فيلم جبل الدم mp3 ياترى حد لقااااااااهم *
*شكرا لتعبكم*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يوليو 2010)

bent elmasy7 قال:


> انا عايزة الكتاب المقدس مرنم وعايزة قداس ابونا يسى المتنيح كاهن كنيسة العذراء بالظاهر....
> شكرااااااااااااااااا


الكتاب المقدس مرنم اعتقد مش موجود 

بالنسبة للقداس 

ده الاغريغورى


*الجزء الأول*

 *الجزء الثانى*

 *الجزء الثالث*

 *الجزء الرابع*


​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يوليو 2010)

sosana قال:


> لو سمحتم عايزة
> ترنيمة يا ضلمة مالك mp3 مش فيديو
> شريط فادية الجديد ماليش غيرك



ياضلمة مالك

ماليش غيرك
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يوليو 2010)

fofo.com قال:


> ممكن ترنيمة يارب يسوع انا اتعلمت wav


يارب يسوع انا اتعلمت
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يوليو 2010)

sylvy قال:


> كنت عايزة ترنيمة احلى مافى الكون لفتيات الانبا رويس اللى بتيجى على اغابى وشكرا


احلى ما فى الكون
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يوليو 2010)

بشيوى قال:


> لو سمحت كان فى مرانم اسم جمال زكى ترانمت ان هاج البحر والامواج


دى الترنيمة لكن بصوت فيفيان السودانية
مش لقياها بصوت المرنم جمال زكى
ان هاج البحر​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يوليو 2010)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> * لو سمحتم انا كنت عايزة قصيدة احبك يا رب للبابا شنوده mp3*
> *و ترنيمه احبك يا رب يا قوتيmp3 و شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا:smi102:*


 قصيدة احبك يارب

​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (26 يوليو 2010)

*لو سمحتم لينك قصيدة احبك يا رب مش شغال*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يوليو 2010)

قصيدة احبك يارب ( لينك اخر)
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يوليو 2010)

احبك يارب قصيدة البابا شنودة.mp3​


----------



## سنايبر (26 يوليو 2010)

_لو سمحتوا انا عايز شريط امل البداية_​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يوليو 2010)

سنايبر قال:


> _لو سمحتوا انا عايز شريط امل البداية_​


مش موجود ع النت خالص لسة
​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (26 يوليو 2010)

The file link that you requested is not valid.*ده اللي شفتة في اللينك ومش عارفه اعمل اية*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يوليو 2010)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> The file link that you requested is not valid.*ده اللي شفتة في اللينك ومش عارفه اعمل اية*


http://www.4shared.com/audio/BX5hPpw1/YouTube_-_____.html
انا اللينك شغال عندى عادى


----------



## سنايبر (26 يوليو 2010)

_شكرا يا بنت العدرا وربنا يباركك_​


----------



## sylvy (26 يوليو 2010)

كنت عايزة مجموعة شرائط لفتيات الانبا رويس وهم عذراء على مر الاجيال واوبريت تحت ظلك احتمى واوبريت المسيح المتألم وشكرا


----------



## نانسي1980 (27 يوليو 2010)

نانسي1980 قال:


> *كنت محتاجة ضروري شريط اسمة دم سال و شريط تاني اسمة بطل و شفيع ل بولس ملاك شريط جميل جدا ل مارجرجس و انا كنت محتاجه الشريط ضروري جدا*


محدش رد علي من فضلكم انا محتاجاهم ضروري


----------



## mido_alex (27 يوليو 2010)

*أرجوكم عاوز لحن غولغوثا بصوت بولس ملاك .. عاوزه ضرورى بجد​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يوليو 2010)

mido_alex قال:


> *أرجوكم عاوز لحن غولغوثا بصوت بولس ملاك .. عاوزه ضرورى بجد​*





*بعد اذن الاداره طبعا

اتفضل لحن غولغوثا بصوت بولس ملاك

أضغط هنا

لما تضغط ع اللنك هيظهر تحت كلمه Click to download

اضغط عليها وهيحمل ع طول​*


----------



## سندريلا فايز (29 يوليو 2010)

> اتعلمى يانفسى




شكرااا بس للاسف مش هى دى الترنيمة 
هى بتقول : منهم يا نفسى تعلمى و كل حبك قدمى عمرك لربك سلمى منهم يا نفسى تعلمى 

ياريت لو حد يقدر يلاقيها يبعتهالى ​


----------



## marmarhany27 (29 يوليو 2010)

هاي
 انا عارفه انه هنا طلبات الترانيم بس
لكن ممكن اطلب  فيلم اسمه ربنا موجود بيجي اعلانه على  اغابي


----------



## بج بيشو (30 يوليو 2010)

سلام المسيح معكم لو سمحتم انا عايز شريط هو قديم شويه بس للاسف انا مش فاكر اسمه هو فى ترانيم عن القديسين زى ابانوب و دميانه  
 فى ترنيمه اسمها  ابانوب ابانوب  لينا شفيع لكن جبار جاز فى الشده و جاز فى النار سنه 12 لكن كان صخره قويه فى الايمان ابانوب اسمه و امه مريم منها حبه لربه اتعلم اما ابوه كان اسمه مقار قدوه لابنه و من الابرار 
و ترنيمه تانيه بتقول يا ستى دميانه يا عايشه جوانا طالبين صلاتك دايما يا طاهره ويانا 
      ياريت لو حد يجيبه او يقولى اسمه و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## jojof (30 يوليو 2010)

فيه شريط اسمه امدح فى البتول حلو بس مش عارفه مين الفريق اللى يرنم  ياريت محتاجاه بمناسبة صوم العدرا او ترانيم للعدرا وكل سنة وانتم  طيبين ..ربنا يبارك فى خدمتكم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 يوليو 2010)

jojof قال:


> فيه شريط اسمه امدح فى البتول حلو بس مش عارفه مين الفريق اللى يرنم  ياريت محتاجاه بمناسبة صوم العدرا او ترانيم للعدرا وكل سنة وانتم  طيبين ..ربنا يبارك فى خدمتكم



*
شريط " امدح فى البتول" :

العليقة
الله الازلى قبل الادهار
يا نور جميل
انا افتح فاى بالتسبيح
السلام لك يا مريم يا ام الله القدوس
يا عدرا يا ام النور (امنا فخرنا)
أمدح فى البتول

أضغط هنا​*


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (31 يوليو 2010)

ممكن ترنيمه بحبك بهديلك كل قلبى يايسوع  
صوت m3 
وربنا يبارك فيكم


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (31 يوليو 2010)

ثابت بيسوع قال:


> ممكن ترنيمه بحبك بهديلك كل قلبى يايسوع
> صوت m3
> وربنا يبارك فيكم



وممكن كمان الترنيمه دىياللى مت بدالى


----------



## marmora jesus (31 يوليو 2010)

ثابت بيسوع قال:


> ممكن ترنيمه بحبك بهديلك كل قلبى يايسوع
> صوت m3
> وربنا يبارك فيكم


 


http://www.4shared.com/audio/bJvIInqv/____.htm​


----------



## marmora jesus (31 يوليو 2010)

ثابت بيسوع قال:


> وممكن كمان الترنيمه دىياللى مت بدالى


 


http://www.4shared.com/audio/bpal2ls5/___online.htm​


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (31 يوليو 2010)

الرب يباركم فيكم اخوانى


----------



## سندريلا فايز (1 أغسطس 2010)

ممكن تامل غطة العمر لقداسة البابا شنودة فيديووو


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (1 أغسطس 2010)

*لو سمحتم عايزه الترتيله دي mp3 (فوق كتافنا) من فيلم جبل الدم و شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (1 أغسطس 2010)

لو سمحت عايزة ترنيمة لو حسيت بالضيق


----------



## marmora jesus (1 أغسطس 2010)

مسيحية مصرية قال:


> لو سمحت عايزة ترنيمة لو حسيت بالضيق


 



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42542​


----------



## tonyking (2 أغسطس 2010)

لو سمحت انا عاوز موسيقي ترنيمة بعد ما سيبتك وموسيقي ترنيمة امنا ياعدرا بنحبك
انا أول مرة اشترك معاكم هنا علي فكرة وياريت تجيبولي طلبي   وشكرا


----------



## بج بيشو (2 أغسطس 2010)

ايه يا جماعه محدش رد على ليه هو طلبى صعب قوى كده انا عايز ترنيمه ابانوب لينا شفيع لكن جبار جاز فى اشده و جاز فى النار    و شكرا


----------



## marloforever (4 أغسطس 2010)

ممكن ترنيمة دايما بتخبينى-ساتر ميخائيل


----------



## نانسي1980 (5 أغسطس 2010)

نانسي1980 قال:


> محدش رد علي من فضلكم انا محتاجاهم ضروري



يا جماعة هو الشرايط اللي انا طلبتها صعبة انا محتاجاهم جدا:heat:


----------



## نانسي1980 (5 أغسطس 2010)

كنت محتاجة ضروري شريط اسمة دم سال و شريط تاني اسمة بطل و شفيع ل بولس ملاك شريط جميل جدا ل مارجرجس و انا كنت محتاجه الشريط ضروري جدا


----------



## نانسي1980 (5 أغسطس 2010)

كنت كمان محتاجة ترنيمة جديدة للعدرا أطفال لنهضة العدرا و كل سنة و انتم طيبين بس عاجل جدا من فضلكم


----------



## marmora jesus (5 أغسطس 2010)

marloforever قال:


> ممكن ترنيمة دايما بتخبينى-ساتر ميخائيل


 


http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/1036/1378/A03__.wav​


----------



## marloforever (5 أغسطس 2010)

*ميرسى ليكى : )*


----------



## cobcob (6 أغسطس 2010)

بج بيشو قال:


> ايه يا جماعه محدش رد على ليه هو طلبى صعب قوى كده انا عايز ترنيمه ابانوب لينا شفيع لكن جبار جاز فى اشده و جاز فى النار    و شكرا




*ترنيمة ابانوب
من شريط " بستان الدم "​*


----------



## nosa adel (7 أغسطس 2010)

*انا عايزة ترنيمة راجعلك اصل انا منك
وكل ترانيم المرنم مينا ممدوح
شكرا لتعب محبتكم*​


----------



## cobcob (7 أغسطس 2010)

nosa adel قال:


> *انا عايزة ترنيمة راجعلك اصل انا منك
> وكل ترانيم المرنم مينا ممدوح
> شكرا لتعب محبتكم*​



*ترنيمة راجعلك 
من شريط مريم بطرس
متعولش الهم​*


----------



## marmarhany27 (8 أغسطس 2010)

مساء الخير كل سنه وانتوا طيبن
عايزة ترنمتين كم قسا الظلم عليكي وترنيمه ابانا الذي التي تقال اثناء التوزيع في التناول


----------



## +pepo+ (8 أغسطس 2010)

ياريت ترنيمه لو حاسس ان اديك مقبوطه فى ايد سجان
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أغسطس 2010)

*

marmarhany27 قال:



			مساء الخير كل سنه وانتوا طيبن
عايزة ترنمتين كم قسا الظلم عليكي وترنيمه ابانا الذي التي تقال اثناء التوزيع في التناول
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



كم قسا الظلم عليك

أضغط هنا


وترنيمه ابانا الذي 
لاقييت كذا واحده منهم بالقبطي
مش عارف دول اللي عايزهم ولا ايه

أضغط هنا

ودي بالقبطي

أضغط هنا

ودي صلاة ابانا الذي في السموات

أضغط هنا​​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أغسطس 2010)

+pepo+ قال:


> ياريت ترنيمه لو حاسس ان اديك مقبوطه فى ايد سجان
> ​





*أضغط هنا​*


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (8 أغسطس 2010)

*يا ترى حد لقى ترانيم الافلام اللي انا طلبتها اصلي محتجاها (ترانيم فيلم بهنام و سارهmp3 و ترانيم فيلم يوستينا وكبريانوس mp3 ) من فضلكم ردوا عليا و شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## بنت تماف إيرينى (8 أغسطس 2010)

ممكن حد يجبلى ترنيمة يا إلهنا الصالح و ترنيمة علمنى أنتظرك يارب


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أغسطس 2010)

بنت تماف إيرينى قال:


> ممكن حد يجبلى ترنيمة يا إلهنا الصالح و ترنيمة علمنى أنتظرك يارب



*
فيديو يا إلهنا الصالح شكراً ليك 

اضغط هنا

شاكرينك يا إلهنا الصالح mp3

أضغط هنا

علمنى أنتظرك يارب mp3

أضغط هنا​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أغسطس 2010)

nermeen magdy قال:


> *يا ترى حد لقى ترانيم الافلام اللي انا طلبتها اصلي محتجاها (ترانيم فيلم بهنام و سارهmp3 و ترانيم فيلم يوستينا وكبريانوس mp3 ) من فضلكم ردوا عليا و شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*





*دورت كتير وللاسف مش لاقيت
ياريت تكتبي اسم الترنيمه نفسها ايه
لان اللي موجود الافلام فقط​*


----------



## بنت تماف إيرينى (9 أغسطس 2010)

*فيديو يا إلهنا الصالح شكراً ليك 

اضغط هنا

شاكرينك يا إلهنا الصالح mp3

أضغط هنا

علمنى أنتظرك يارب mp3

أضغط هنا

مرسى خالص على تعب محبتكم 
*


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (9 أغسطس 2010)

*من فيلم يوستينا وكبريانوس ترنيمة( مازلت ابحث عن ذاتي) بصوت نرمين ماجد توفيقmp3*
*ترنيمة (تعالى ياربي وطهر لي قلبي) بصوت مجدي عياد mp3*
*شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (9 أغسطس 2010)

*من فيلم بهنام و ساره ترنيمتين mp3:*
*1 لو كنت عليل ربي حيقدر يشفي جروحي *
*2 انا شفت خلاص النور بعنيا*


----------



## karkoor_kero (10 أغسطس 2010)

انا كنت بدرور على ترنيمه الكنيسه جميله بالقبه والمنارات ومش لقيها فى اى منتدى


----------



## malak_ad (12 أغسطس 2010)

thank u sooooo sooooooo much


----------



## sylvy (13 أغسطس 2010)

كنت عايزة ترنيمة  عن العذراء مريم بس انا مش عارفه اسمها ايه لفريق شبان وشابات اسمه فريق ابو فام بطما  اللى بيجى على اغابى وشكرا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 أغسطس 2010)

sylvy قال:


> كنت عايزة ترنيمة  عن العذراء مريم بس انا مش عارفه اسمها ايه لفريق شبان وشابات اسمه فريق ابو فام بطما  اللى بيجى على اغابى وشكرا




*حاولي تكتبي اسمها او كلمات منها
لاني لاقيت ترانيم كتيره لفريق ابوفام
وبتيجي ع اغابي
​*


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (13 أغسطس 2010)

*ياترى حد لقى ترانيم الافلام اللي طلبتها و شكرااااااااااااااا. ارجو الرد*


----------



## بنت تماف إيرينى (13 أغسطس 2010)

ممكن ترنيمة المؤمن الأمين


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 أغسطس 2010)

nermeen magdy قال:


> *ياترى حد لقى ترانيم الافلام اللي طلبتها و شكرااااااااااااااا. ارجو الرد*




*دورت كتير يا نرمين
لكن مش لاقيت الترانيم
الافلام فقط اللي موجوده​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 أغسطس 2010)

بنت تماف إيرينى قال:


> ممكن ترنيمة المؤمن الأمين




*أضغط هنا​*


----------



## نانسي1980 (14 أغسطس 2010)

:heat:


نانسي1980 قال:


> كنت محتاجة ضروري شريط اسمة دم سال و شريط تاني اسمة بطل و شفيع ل بولس ملاك شريط جميل جدا ل مارجرجس و انا كنت محتاجه الشريط ضروري جدا



يا جماعة محدش رد علي هي الشرايط ديه مش متوفرة و لا ايه انا عايزاهم و محتاجاهم ضروري جداَ


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 أغسطس 2010)

نانسي1980 قال:


> :heat:
> 
> يا جماعة محدش رد علي هي الشرايط ديه مش متوفرة و لا ايه انا عايزاهم و محتاجاهم ضروري جداَ




*مفيش شريط لبولس ملاك اسمه بطل وشفيع
لاقيت شرابط لبولس عن مارجرجس 

مين زيك يا بطل

هنا

شريط بطل المسيحية

هنا

شريط طوباك يا مارجرجس

هنا

شريط نغمات البطل

هنا

اما دم سال دورت كتير وملقتش غير فيديو اسمه

دمك سال على ارضى

هنا​*


----------



## semsemzezo (15 أغسطس 2010)

ممكن طلب ضرورى جدااااااااااااا
عاوز شريط اسمه صورة وشمعتين لفريق جلوريا ماريا 
اللى فيه ترنيمة وسط حيرتى 
بس ياريت فى اسرع وقت


----------



## بج بيشو (15 أغسطس 2010)

انا متشكر جدا يا cob cobعلى ترنيمه ابانوب انا من زمان بادور عليها بس معلش انا عايز بقية ترانيم شريط بستان الدم  و شكرا على تعبك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 أغسطس 2010)

بج بيشو قال:


> انا متشكر جدا يا cob cobعلى ترنيمه ابانوب انا من زمان بادور عليها بس معلش انا عايز بقية ترانيم شريط بستان الدم  و شكرا على تعبك





*شريط بستان الدم

أضغط هنا

او 

اضغط هنا

باسورد فك الضغط
www.loveyou-jesus.com​*


----------



## sylvy (15 أغسطس 2010)

الترنيمة اللى انا عايزاها بخصوص فريق ابو فام بطما اللى بيجى على اغابى الفريق عبارة عن شبان وشابات ودى بعض كلماتها دافعى عنا واحمى كنيستنا وكونى ملجأ لنا عندما ندعوكى 
يا أم الفداء يا باب السماء يا نبع الرجاء ياطوق النجاة


----------



## bent elmasy7 (15 أغسطس 2010)

ان عايزة شريط فى مدينة اسكندرية


----------



## bent elmasy7 (15 أغسطس 2010)

ا:smi420: عايزة المزامير مرنمة


----------



## johna&jesus (15 أغسطس 2010)

اوقاااااات بتوب


----------



## marmarhany27 (16 أغسطس 2010)

كل سنهوانتوا طيبين
لو سمحتوا عايزة شريط بمراحم اجمعهم لفريق كورال فتيات الانبا رويس


----------



## marmarhany27 (16 أغسطس 2010)

من فضلوكوا ردوا عليا وابعتولي الرد


----------



## بنت تماف إيرينى (16 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *أضغط هنا​*



مرسى خالص على تعبكم


----------



## penaralvarez (16 أغسطس 2010)

انا عايز شريط مانتاش وحداني بال*عود* لماهر فايز 
وربنا يبارككم


----------



## oesi no (16 أغسطس 2010)

*فى مدينة اسكندرية 
*​


----------



## oesi no (16 أغسطس 2010)

*مانتاش وحدانى ماهر فايز 
*​


----------



## oesi no (16 أغسطس 2010)

*اوقات بتوب 
*​


----------



## oesi no (16 أغسطس 2010)

* " الرب قد ملك "
 لكــــــــــورال 
 "  أجيــــــا مــاريــا "













 حجم الاسطوانة :- 40 ميجابايت
 Q :-  MP3 ,128 KB

 



** المزامير التي تحتويـه :-
** 1- مــــــــــــزمــــــــــ  ـور 47 
 2- مــــــــــــزمـــــــور 127
 3- مــــــــــــــزمـــــور 131
 4- مــــــــــــزمــــــــــ  ور 67
 5- مــــــــــــزمــــــــور 150
 6- مـــــــــــزمـــور 150_2
 7- مــــــــــــزمــــــــور 117
 8- مــــــــــــزمــــــــــ  ــــور 3
 9- مــــــــــــزمــــــــــ  ـور 55
 10- مــــــــــــزمـــــــــو  ر 93










 رابط التحميل
†أضغط هنا† 





**مــزامير مرنمة (2)



 " الله قـــــــــــــــائــم "
 لكــــــــــورال 
 "  أجيــــــا مــاريــا "












 حجم الاسطوانة :- 50 ميجابايت
 Q :-  MP3 ,128 KB

 



** المزامير التي تحتويـه :-
** 1- مــــــــــــزمــــــــــ  ـور 23 
 2- مــــــــــــزمــــــــــ  ور 87
 3- مــــــــــــــزمـــــور 134
 4- مــــــــــــزمـــــــور 121
 5- مــــــــــــزمـــــــور 128
 6- مـــــــــــزمـــــــــــ  ـور 25
 7- مــــــــــــزمــــــــور 130
 8- مــــــــــــزمــــــــــ  ور 54
 9- مــــــــــــزمــــــــــ  ور 82











 رابط التحميل
†أضغط هنا† 





منقول من منتدى ارثوذكس 
*​ ​


----------



## oesi no (16 أغسطس 2010)

*شريط بمراحم اجمعك فتيات الانبا رويس 
*​


----------



## dodo jojo (17 أغسطس 2010)

معلش هتقل عليك..واقولك..عايز كل ترانيم..هايدى منتصر بلا استثناء..وشكرؤا جداااااااا..مقدما


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 أغسطس 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> معلش هتقل عليك..واقولك..عايز كل ترانيم..هايدى منتصر بلا استثناء..وشكرؤا جداااااااا..مقدما



*

جميع شرايط هايدى منتصر

عـمـري لـيـك- هايدي منتصر ​
تحميل​

عارفنى - هايدي منتصر​​الجزء الاول 

الجزء الثانى
الجزء الثالث​ساكت ليه - هايدي منتصر​
تحميل​

خلينى اعيش لك - هايدى منتصر​تحميل



كل اللنكات شغاله لو في حاجه قولي​​http://www.mediafire.com/?nxnynt0ntzu​

 ​
​​**منقول من منتدي أرثوذكس​*


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (18 أغسطس 2010)

ممكن ترنيمه اسمك عالى 
واشكركم اخوانى


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (18 أغسطس 2010)

ثابت بيسوع قال:


> ممكن ترنيمه اسمك عالى
> واشكركم اخوانى



اسف كنت عايز كمان ترنيمه قول يايسوع


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 أغسطس 2010)

ثابت بيسوع قال:


> ممكن ترنيمه اسمك عالى
> واشكركم اخوانى




*أضغط هنا​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 أغسطس 2010)

ثابت بيسوع قال:


> اسف كنت عايز كمان ترنيمه قول يايسوع



*
ترنيمة قول يا يسوع للمرنم بيتر جمال

أضغط هنا

او

أضغط هنا

او

اضغط هنا​*


----------



## kiroooalex (18 أغسطس 2010)

لو سمحتم انا نفسى اسمع ترنيمه
سمعانا شايفانا فاكرانا
وديه كلماتها

قرار:

سامعانا .. شايفانا .. فاكرانا
دي العدرا أم يسوع مولانا

(1)- في السما هي بمجد عظيم
لكن طول الوقت بتطلب

(2)- في السما هي بس بتظهر
تنشر وسط الأرض سلام

(3)- في السما هي لكن شايفة
متياس كان في السجن مقيد

(4)- في السما هي لكن سامعة
يا أنبا ابرآم اخرج هتلاقي

(5)- في السما هي لكن فاكرة
في الكنيسة تحضر وتشارك
----------------------------------------------

مش ممكن أبداً تنسانا
وإحنا إخواته نبقى ولادها وترعانا

فخر وتاج للقديسين
عنا دي أم وإحنا بنين

وسط ولادها في كل مكان
وتثبتنا على الإيمان

ضيقة كل ابن وحيد
جاءت حلت الحديد

صلاة وأنين بابا معظم
دباغ ينقل المقطم

تذكار ليها في كل مكان
وإحنا نشوفها إيمان وعيان​----------------------------------------------------------------
ياريت لو تقدرو تجبوها صوت مسموعه لان كلمتها حلوه اوى
وكل سنه وانتم طيبين


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 أغسطس 2010)

kiroooalex قال:


> لو سمحتم انا نفسى اسمع ترنيمه
> سمعانا شايفانا فاكرانا
> وديه كلماتها
> 
> ...




*
 لاقيت الترنيمه mp3

ترنيمة سمعانا إيفيت سمير

لاقيتها كمان هنا

سمعانا - نيافه الانبا اباكير

لاقيتها باور بوينت

أضغط هنا للتحميل​*


----------



## kiroooalex (19 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> لاقيت الترنيمه mp3
> 
> ترنيمة سمعانا إيفيت سمير
> ...







*اشكرك اخى الغالى على الترنيمه الجميله ديه تسلم ايدك
كل صيام وانت طيب
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## marmarhany27 (19 أغسطس 2010)

ممكن شريط خاطي بس بحبك لفريق رساله التسبيح
وعايزة اقول حاجه مهمه في حق هذا الفريق
الفريق دة مالوش حل بجد جيه عندنا مرتين الكنيسه
بصراحه خلانا عايشين في السماء ربنا يوفقهم ويكملوا​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 أغسطس 2010)

kiroooalex قال:


> *اشكرك اخى الغالى على الترنيمه الجميله ديه تسلم ايدك
> كل صيام وانت طيب
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*




*وانت طيب اخي العزيز


وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 أغسطس 2010)

marmarhany27 قال:


> ممكن شريط خاطي بس بحبك لفريق رساله التسبيح
> وعايزة اقول حاجه مهمه في حق هذا الفريق
> الفريق دة مالوش حل بجد جيه عندنا مرتين الكنيسه
> بصراحه خلانا عايشين في السماء ربنا يوفقهم ويكملوا​




*متأكده من اسم الشريط صح
لاني دورت كتير ع شرايط للفريق ده
لاقيت كذا شريط ليهم
بس مفيش شريط اسمه كده​*


----------



## tahany karam (19 أغسطس 2010)

و لما يرتعش قلبي،و لما بخاف
يطمني يشيل حملي عن الاكتاف
و لو مجدافي مني يتوه
بانادي عليه
إيديه ليَ تكون مجداف
يسوع موجود ،
و لما يسود على سنيني 
اكون بردان 
في حضنه حنان يدفيني


انادي عليه وبلجأ ليه يعزيني
و ليل و نهار من الاخطار بيحميني

و لو عتمة تتوهنى تحيرنى 
اصليلة و اناديلة ينورلى 

و شمسة تطل فى ضى الليل بنادى علية
و من سجنى يحررنى

يسوع موجود ،
و لما يسود على سنيني 
اكون بردان 
في حضنه حنان يدفيني


انادي عليه وبلجأ ليه يعزيني
و ليل و نهار من الاخطار بيحميني


----------



## oesi no (19 أغسطس 2010)

tahany karam قال:


> و لما يرتعش قلبي،و لما بخاف
> يطمني يشيل حملي عن الاكتاف
> و لو مجدافي مني يتوه
> بانادي عليه
> ...



*مريم بطرس  يسوع موجود 
*​


----------



## marmarhany27 (20 أغسطس 2010)

الرد على مايكل كوكي انا متاكدة من اسم الفريق واسم الشريط
لكن هماماعمالوش الا شريط واحد بس
هو دة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 أغسطس 2010)

marmarhany27 قال:


> الرد على مايكل كوكي انا متاكدة من اسم الفريق واسم الشريط
> لكن هماماعمالوش الا شريط واحد بس
> هو دة





*انا لاقيت شرايط لفريق اسمه
فريق التسبيح

والشرايط اسمها

نفسى بتغنيلك 
ياالله ابانا 
انشد بالعود 
قلب يسوع 
مزاميرو 1 
مزاميرو 2 
نكرم اسم يسوع

ودول موجودين في المنتدي
هل تقصدي الفريق ده
ام فريق أخر​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 أغسطس 2010)

بليز محتاجه ترنيمه 
لو تركوني كل الناس 
ضروري
دورت عليها ومش عارفه الاقيها
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أغسطس 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> بليز محتاجه ترنيمه
> لو تركوني كل الناس
> ضروري
> دورت عليها ومش عارفه الاقيها
> ​




*اختاري اي سيرفر من دول

mediafire

او

megaupload

اي خدمه يا نيفووو​*


----------



## dodo jojo (22 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> 
> جميع شرايط هايدى منتصر
> 
> ...



*بجد شكرا كتييييييير..ربنا يباركك*


----------



## bent elmasy7 (24 أغسطس 2010)

انا عايزة شريط (عايز اتكلم معاك) للمرنم هانى فرج


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 أغسطس 2010)

bent elmasy7 قال:


> انا عايزة شريط (عايز اتكلم معاك) للمرنم هانى فرج



*
دورت ع الشريط مش لاقيته
لاقيت ترنيمه عايزه اتكلم معاك

الترنيمه mp3

أضغط هنا​*


----------



## peter_pop_peter (25 أغسطس 2010)

لو سمحتوا يا جماعة عايز شريط الخروف النونو


----------



## esambraveheart (25 أغسطس 2010)

*شريط بادور عليه من زمان للمرنمه ليديا شديد ..كل الترانيم اللي فيه هاديه جدا و  " بمصاحبة الجيتار فقط "...و اتذكر من الترانيم الموجوده في الشريط :
انت ربي و الهي.
ان كنت في شر تسير.
يسوع انت مشتهي قلبي و منيتي.
انشد نشيد الحريه .
ربي يسوع لي .
قد جلس الاعمي علي الطريق.

فهل اطمع في رابط لتحميل الشريط باي صيغه صوتيه؟؟؟​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أغسطس 2010)

esambraveheart قال:


> *شريط بادور عليه من زمان للمرنمه ليديا شديد ..كل الترانيم اللي فيه هاديه جدا و  " بمصاحبة الجيتار فقط "...و اتذكر من الترانيم الموجوده في الشريط :
> انت ربي و الهي.
> ان كنت في شر تسير.
> يسوع انت مشتهي قلبي و منيتي.
> ...




*انا دخلت ع موقع ليديا شديد
لاقيت ترانيم كتيره منها 
ترنيمه انت ربي والهي
لدخول الموقع
أضغط هنا

ولاقيت كل شرايط ليديا شديد في منتدي الكنيسه
اضغط هنا
 جميع شرائط المرنمة ليديا شديد​*


----------



## bent elmasy7 (25 أغسطس 2010)

فى مرنم اسة فيصل انا عايزة كل ترنيمة لى ...... لو ينفع يعنى انا عرفة انة طلب صعب بس ربنا يعوضكوا


----------



## holiness (25 أغسطس 2010)

ترنيمة بحثت عنها وياريت الاقيها .. 
اسم الترنيمة 
انا المؤمن انا المفدي 
للمرنم اسحق كرمي 

اشكركم و الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 أغسطس 2010)

سلام ونعمه...
من فضلكم ...عايز ترنيمتين:*
+ترنيمة محتاج لأيدك ياربى للمرنم ساتر ميخائيل.
+**ترنيمة ياللى مش لاقى لحياتك اى معنى للمرنم أيمن كفرونى.
*
ربنا يعوضكم ويبارك خدمتكم الراااااااااااائعة
سلام المسيح لكم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أغسطس 2010)

bent elmasy7 قال:


> فى مرنم اسة فيصل انا عايزة كل ترنيمة لى ...... لو ينفع يعنى انا عرفة انة طلب صعب بس ربنا يعوضكوا



*
لاقيت  الشريط ده
==============
1 - همسة حب
2 - باراباس
3 - هوذا الثوب خذيه
4 - تايه فى غربة

للتحميل

أضغط هنا

او

أضغط هنا

ولاقيت دول كمان


الشريط السابع للدكتور فيصل فؤاد اول من رنم الشعر الروحى
لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث من عشرات السنين عندما كان طالبا فى كلية الطب فى مصر وهو اخ فاضل من السودان ومن اجمل من 
رنم شعر البابا .
واشكر ربنا كثيرا على عثورى على هذا الكنز الثمين
+:+:+:+:+:+:+:+:+:+:+:+:+:+:+:+:+:+​ 





​ 

الشريط الاول​ 
----------------------------​ 
الوجه الاول​ 
Side A​ 
Side A للتحميل ​ 
----------------------------------​ 
الوجه الثانى​ 
Side B​ 
Side Bللتحميل ​ 
وللتحميل الشريط كامل​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/127843028/7397ec53/_1_online.html​ 
الشريط الثامن للدكتور فيصل فؤاد اول من رنم الشعر الروحى
لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث من عشرات السنين عندما كان طالبا فى كلية الطب فى مصر وهو اخ فاضل من السودان ومن اجمل من 
رنم شعر قداسة البابا .
واشكر ربنا كثيرا على عثورى على هذا الكنز الثمين
+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + ​ 





------------------------------​ 
الشريط الثاني​ 
------------------------------
الوجه الاول​ 

Side A​ 
Side Aللتحميل​ 
-------------------------------
الوجه الثانى​ 


Side B​ 
Side Bللتحميل ​ 


الشريط التاسع للدكتور فيصل فؤاد اول من رنم الشعر الروحى
لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث من عشرات السنين عندما كان طالبا فى كلية الطب فى مصر وهو اخ فاضل من السودان ومن اجمل من 
رنم شعر قداسة البابا .
واشكر ربنا كثيرا على عثورى على هذا الكنز الثمين ​ 



-------------------------------------​ 
الشريط الثالث
-------------------------------------​ 

Side A​ 

Side Aللتحميل ​ 

-------------------------------------​ 

Side B​ 

Side Bللتحميل​ 


الشريط العاشر للدكتور فيصل فؤاد اول من رنم الشعر الروحى
لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث من عشرات السنين عندما كان طالبا فى كلية الطب فى مصر وهو اخ فاضل من السودان ومن اجمل من 
رنم شعر قداسة البابا .
واشكر ربنا كثيرا على عثورى على هذا الكنز الثمين ​ 
-----------------------------------------​ 



------------------------------------------​ 
الشريط الرابع​ 
------------------------------------------​ 

Side A​ 
Side A للتحميل​ 
-------------------------------------------​ 

Side B​ 
Side B للتحميل​
اي شرايط تانيه هلاقيها هجبهالك
​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أغسطس 2010)

holiness قال:


> ترنيمة بحثت عنها وياريت الاقيها ..
> اسم الترنيمة
> انا المؤمن انا المفدي
> للمرنم اسحق كرمي
> ...




*أضغط هنا​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أغسطس 2010)

ABOTARBO قال:


> سلام ونعمه...
> من فضلكم ...عايز ترنيمتين:*
> +ترنيمة محتاج لأيدك ياربى للمرنم ساتر ميخائيل.
> +**ترنيمة ياللى مش لاقى لحياتك اى معنى للمرنم أيمن كفرونى.
> ...


*
ترنيمة محتاج لأيدك ياربى للمرنم ساتر ميخائيل​
أضغط هنا​

ترنيمة ياللى مش لاقى لحياتك اى معنى للمرنم أيمن كفرونى

انت منزلها فيديو هنا في المنتدي ع فكره

ودي mp3

أضغط هنا​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> ترنيمة محتاج لأيدك ياربى للمرنم ساتر ميخائيل​
> 
> أضغط هنا​
> ...


بجد مش عارف أقولكم إيه غير ربنا يعوضكم
ويبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم
بصلوات امى ام النور وكل مصاف القديسين
آمين


----------



## bent elmasy7 (26 أغسطس 2010)

اشكرك جدا على تعبك ربنا يعوضك


----------



## bent elmasy7 (26 أغسطس 2010)

اشكرك جدا على تعبك ربنا يعوضك على ترانيم فيصل بس انا نزلت اول شريط والباقى مش راضى ينزل؟؟؟وانا مبسوطة اوى انى لقيت الترنيم بتاعتة....اتعبك بس ياريت تخلي كل شريط كامل مطغوط زى اول واحد
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## holiness (26 أغسطس 2010)

الترنيمة مش هي اخوية العزيز 
انا طلبت ترنيمة " انا المؤمن انا المفدي لاسحق كرمي " وانت اعطيتني المؤمن الامين .. 
الترنيمة اللي بطلبها هذه كلماتها 
*أنا المؤمن أنا المفدي. أنا لي في السما نصيب. واللي فداني بدمه يسوع. دم الفدا سال على الصليب. أنا فرحان ولي تيجان. بعد الغفران يسوع قال لي مبرووووك ...*

*بحثت على هذه الترنيمة ولم اجدها ياريييت اشووفها *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 أغسطس 2010)

bent elmasy7 قال:


> اشكرك جدا على تعبك ربنا يعوضك على ترانيم فيصل بس انا نزلت اول شريط والباقى مش راضى ينزل؟؟؟وانا مبسوطة اوى انى لقيت الترنيم بتاعتة....اتعبك بس ياريت تخلي كل شريط كامل مطغوط زى اول واحد
> شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا




*اللنكات شغاله معايا كويس
وده اللي لاقيتهم في كذا منتدي
مش مضغوطين
برضه هدور تاني ويارب الاقي ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 أغسطس 2010)

holiness قال:


> الترنيمة مش هي اخوية العزيز
> انا طلبت ترنيمة " انا المؤمن انا المفدي لاسحق كرمي " وانت اعطيتني المؤمن الامين ..
> الترنيمة اللي بطلبها هذه كلماتها
> *أنا المؤمن أنا المفدي. أنا لي في السما نصيب. واللي فداني بدمه يسوع. دم الفدا سال على الصليب. أنا فرحان ولي تيجان. بعد الغفران يسوع قال لي مبرووووك ...*
> ...




*مفيش ترنيمه اسمها كده
حتي دورت في كل شرايطه مش لاقيت
وده لنك فيه كل شرايطه شوفه

http://tarnim.wordpress.com/category/اسحاق-كرمي/​*


----------



## oesi no (27 أغسطس 2010)

*انا المؤمن انا المفدى  ماهر فايز  
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 أغسطس 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *انا المؤمن انا المفدى  ماهر فايز
> *​




*ماهر فايز بقي
مش أسحاق كرمي
الغلطه من عنده هو
واللنك مش شغال​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 أغسطس 2010)

*لاقيتها فيديو
لكن مش صوت ماهر فايز ده
معرفش صوت مين
لكنها حلوه جدا

[YOUTUBE]iUcT0SECk8s&feature[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## holiness (27 أغسطس 2010)

هو مرنمها الاصلي اسحق كرمي .. 

انا بحثت عنها كثير ومش ملاقيها كل الانترنت لقيت بس المقطع الفيديو ده .. 
والمقطع ده فيه مكس


----------



## marmarhany27 (28 أغسطس 2010)

بالنسبه لشريط خاطي بس بحبك لفريق رساله التسبيح هو ن بني سويف
ومتاكدة من اسم الشريط واسم الفريق
وهما مش عاملوا الا الشريط دة بس


----------



## Bishoy Zaher (29 أغسطس 2010)

من فضلكم انا محتاج ترنيمة ( كان في ايدك ) من شريط ابوابك مفتوحة ليا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أغسطس 2010)

Bishoy Zaher قال:


> من فضلكم انا محتاج ترنيمة ( كان في ايدك ) من شريط ابوابك مفتوحة ليا




*شريط ابوابك مفتوحه ليا

أضغط هنا​*


----------



## basboosa (30 أغسطس 2010)

Bishoy Zaher قال:


> من فضلكم انا محتاج ترنيمة ( كان في ايدك ) من شريط ابوابك مفتوحة ليا



ترنيمة كان في ايدك​
اضغط هنا​


----------



## bent elmasy7 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

انا عايزة شريط مستنى اية لفريق المخلص لكنيسة مارجرجس هليوبلس


----------



## oesi no (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*انا المؤمن انا المفدى مجموعة من المرنمين 
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 سبتمبر 2010)

bent elmasy7 قال:


> انا عايزة شريط مستنى اية لفريق المخلص لكنيسة مارجرجس هليوبلس




*حملي ترنيمه ترنيمه من هنا

أضغطي هنا​*


----------



## هاني صلاح (8 سبتمبر 2010)

شريط صوت كرباج


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 سبتمبر 2010)

هاني صلاح قال:


> شريط صوت كرباج


صوت كرباج
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 سبتمبر 2010)

سلام ونعمه لكم........
من فضلكم عايز ترنيمة ضاع جل العمر للمرنمة ليديا شديد
أشكركم
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم ويعوضكم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 سبتمبر 2010)

ABOTARBO قال:


> سلام ونعمه لكم........
> من فضلكم عايز ترنيمة ضاع جل العمر للمرنمة ليديا شديد
> أشكركم
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم ويعوضكم



*ترنيمه ضاع جل العمر

أضغط هنا

الشريط كله

أضغط هنا

او

أضغط هنا*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ترنيمه ضاع جل العمر
> 
> أضغط هنا
> 
> ...


أشكــــــــــرك أستاذى
ربنا يعوض تعبكم ويبارك خدمتكم الجميلة.
سلام المسيح لكم


----------



## انور 2002 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

انا عايز ترنيمه مين انا مين


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 سبتمبر 2010)

انور 2002 قال:


> انا عايز ترنيمه مين انا مين




*أضغط هنا*​


----------



## sylvy (14 سبتمبر 2010)

كنت عايزة ترنيمة كنيستى القبطية نشرتى المسيحية اللى بتيجى على سى تى فى  وشكرا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 سبتمبر 2010)

sylvy قال:


> كنت عايزة ترنيمة كنيستى القبطية نشرتى المسيحية اللى بتيجى على سى تى فى  وشكرا



*كنيستي القبطيه نشرتي المسيحيه
بصوت ابراهيم عياد

أضغط هنا*​


----------



## نانسي1980 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

* من فضلكوا  انا كنت محتاجة ترنيمة الاجراس رنت *و ترنيمة يوم ميلادك يا يسوع منت محتاجاهم ضروري جدا و ارجوا الرد سريعا و شكراَ


----------



## نانسي1980 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*ترنيمة يوم ميلادك يا يسوع*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

نانسي1980 قال:


> * من فضلكوا  انا كنت محتاجة ترنيمة الاجراس رنت *و ترنيمة يوم ميلادك يا يسوع منت محتاجاهم ضروري جدا و ارجوا الرد سريعا و شكراَ





نانسي1980 قال:


> *ترنيمة يوم ميلادك يا يسوع*




*ترنيمه الاجراس رنت

أضغط هنا

ترنيمه يوم ميلادك يا يسوع بكذا مرنم

أضغط هنا*​
*او

أضغط هنا

او بصوت بولس ملاك

أضغط هنا

او

أضغط هنا*​


----------



## sylvy (15 سبتمبر 2010)

كنت عايزة ترنيمة كنيستى القبطية نشرتى المسيحية لكورال سى تى فى  مش  ابراهيم عياد وشكرا


----------



## oesi no (15 سبتمبر 2010)

كنيستى القبطية 
للتحميل كليك يمين + save target as ​


----------



## شادي نبيل (15 سبتمبر 2010)

كنت عايز ترنيمة { انا طلبي أني اشوف المجد املي أني أشوفك وحتي إن اخر باب اتسد هالمس هدب توبك } . انا بحثت عنها كتير لاكن فشلت


----------



## oesi no (15 سبتمبر 2010)

انا طلبى ان اشوف المجد ​


----------



## oesi no (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*طلبى انى اشوف المجد 
لينك اخر 
*​


----------



## شادي نبيل (15 سبتمبر 2010)

انا طبعآ بشكرك جدآ . بس ممكن تكون علي رابط مباشر علشان انا انترنت موبايل مش هقدر انزلها من mediafire‏


----------



## نانسي1980 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

ميرسي كتير يا ميكل انا مش عارفة اشكرك ازاي ربنا يعوضك


----------



## نانسي1980 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

ميرسي يا مايكل


----------



## oesi no (15 سبتمبر 2010)

اشوف المجد  لينك مباشر ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

نانسي1980 قال:


> ميرسي يا مايكل



*العفو يا نانسي
واي ترنيمه عايزها
اطلبيها وانشاء الله هتلاقيها *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*سلام ونعمه...
من فضلكم عايز ترنيمة 
(منك حياتي وعمري)
للمرنمة ليديا شديد أو للمرنم أيمن كفرونى...الاتنين بيرنموها...
ربنا يعوضكم ويبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *سلام ونعمه...
> من فضلكم عايز ترنيمة
> (منك حياتي وعمري)
> للمرنمة ليديا شديد أو للمرنم أيمن كفرونى...الاتنين بيرنموها...
> ربنا يعوضكم ويبارك خدمتكم*



*
منك حياتي وعمري لأيمن كفروني mp3

أضغط هنا

او

أضغط هنا

منك حياتي وعمري لأيمن كفروني فيديو

[YOUTUBE]Q4d0MfNkB-o&feature[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## بج بيشو (16 سبتمبر 2010)

عاوز ترنيمة يا ستى دميانه من شريط بستان الدم و شكرا


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> منك حياتي وعمري لأيمن كفروني mp3
> 
> أضغط هنا
> ...


*أشكرك أستاذى
بس تانى لينك مش شغال حاولت انزله mp3
منفعش...فحملته الصيغة الاولى..
ربنا يعوضكم ويبارك خدمتكم
سلام المسيح لكم*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 سبتمبر 2010)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *أشكرك أستاذى
> بس تانى لينك مش شغال حاولت انزله mp3
> منفعش...فحملته الصيغة الاولى..
> ربنا يعوضكم ويبارك خدمتكم
> سلام المسيح لكم*


منك حياتى وعمرىmp3
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 سبتمبر 2010)

بج بيشو قال:


> عاوز ترنيمة يا ستى دميانه من شريط بستان الدم و شكرا


ستى يا دميانة
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 سبتمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> منك حياتى وعمرىmp3
> ​


ميرسى خالص تاسونى
ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## bent elmasy7 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

فى موسوعة عظات لابونا داود لمعى...ياريت اعرف اوصلها
شكرااااااااااا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 سبتمبر 2010)

bent elmasy7 قال:


> فى موسوعة عظات لابونا داود لمعى...ياريت اعرف اوصلها
> شكرااااااااااا


اتمنى اللينك ده يفيدك 
عظات ابونا داود لمعى
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## betterlate (17 سبتمبر 2010)

اكون شاكر جدا لو حطيطوا لنكات شرايط كورال قلب داؤد


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 سبتمبر 2010)

betterlate قال:


> اكون شاكر جدا لو حطيطوا لنكات شرايط كورال قلب داؤد


*حضن إيديك .. لــ فريق قلب داود*

 *ترانيم فريق قلب داود كلها صوت + فيديو*​ 
*شريط جديد لفريق قلب داود تحفة حمل بسرعة*

*ألبوم أنا مطمن - فريق قلب داود ( أطفال ) *

*ألبوم الله محبة - فريق قلب داود ( أطفال )
*

​


----------



## betterlate (17 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شكر يا ز عيم


----------



## besho55 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

مطلوب ضروووووووووووووووووري
كليب ترنيمة ارجع يازمن الشهيد​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 سبتمبر 2010)

besho55 قال:


> مطلوب ضروووووووووووووووووري
> كليب ترنيمة ارجع يازمن الشهيد​


ارجع يا زمن الشهيد
​


----------



## venanabil (19 سبتمبر 2010)

فى ترنيمه سمعتها على قناه معجزه القرار بتاعها بيقول
( انت حلى انت طيب انت غالى)
ياريت لو حد يعرفها ويقدر يجيبهالى
شكرا على تعبكم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 سبتمبر 2010)

venanabil قال:


> فى ترنيمه سمعتها على قناه معجزه القرار بتاعها بيقول
> ( انت حلى انت طيب انت غالى)
> ياريت لو حد يعرفها ويقدر يجيبهالى
> شكرا على تعبكم




*اسم المرنم او الفريق ايه طيب*​


----------



## venanabil (20 سبتمبر 2010)

للأسف مش عارفه بس هو مرنم مش مرنمه


----------



## venanabil (20 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *اسم المرنم او الفريق ايه طيب*​



للاسف مش عارفه بس هو مرنم شاب


----------



## venanabil (22 سبتمبر 2010)

على فكره احتمال تكون الترنيمه لفريق التسبيح


----------



## venanabil (22 سبتمبر 2010)

هى الترنيمه قرارها بيقول 
انت حلو انت طيب انت غالى


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (22 سبتمبر 2010)

*لو سمحتم عايزه ترنيمة انا انا خاطي mp3*


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (22 سبتمبر 2010)

venanabil قال:


> هى الترنيمه قرارها بيقول
> انت حلو انت طيب انت غالى[/QUOTE
> متهيالي اسم الترنيمه انت مش للذكريات. يا ريت حد يلاقيها لاني انا عايزاهاmp3 و شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 سبتمبر 2010)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> *لو سمحتم عايزه ترنيمة انا انا خاطي mp3*


 انا الخاطى
​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (22 سبتمبر 2010)

*الينك مش شغااااااااااال*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 سبتمبر 2010)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> *الينك مش شغااااااااااال*


http://www.mediafire.com/?6whmynxwozb​


----------



## venanabil (22 سبتمبر 2010)

لا مش ترنيمه انت مش للذكريات دى واحده تانيه تقريبا جديده


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 سبتمبر 2010)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> venanabil قال:
> 
> 
> > هى الترنيمه قرارها بيقول
> ...


----------



## جيلان (23 سبتمبر 2010)

هو انا ينفع اطلب ترنيمة باور بوينت محتاجاها ضرورى ؟

ترنيمة انت بتغفر
ترنيمة اوقات بتوب
محتاجاهم باور بوينت لو ينفع


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*لو سمحتم عايزه ترنيمة قول لهم انك معاياmp3*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 سبتمبر 2010)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> *لو سمحتم عايزه ترنيمة قول لهم انك معاياmp3*


قولهم انك معايا
للمرنمة ايرينى جابر
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 سبتمبر 2010)

جيلان قال:


> هو انا ينفع اطلب ترنيمة باور بوينت محتاجاها ضرورى ؟
> 
> ترنيمة انت بتغفر
> ترنيمة اوقات بتوب
> محتاجاهم باور بوينت لو ينفع


معلش ياحبى 
صدقينى دورت عليهم لقيتهم كليب بس:t7:
​


----------



## شادي نبيل (24 سبتمبر 2010)

انا طلبي هيبقي تقيل شويه بس ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم
..........................................
-1 عندي قطه صغيوره
‏-2 في كل يوم بشوف امور
‏-3 بحسبها صح
.........................................
ياريت يكون الترانيم mp3 وعلي موقع 4shared
علشان انا بستخدم نت موبايل. وربنا يباركم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 سبتمبر 2010)

شادي نبيل قال:


> انا طلبي هيبقي تقيل شويه بس ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم
> ..........................................
> -1 عندي قطه صغيوره
> ‏-2 في كل يوم بشوف امور
> ...



عندى قطة صغيورة 

بحسبها صح 
هدورلك تانى على فى كل يوم بشوف امور
لانها مش موجودة غير باور بوينت​


----------



## شادي نبيل (24 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا يا بنت العدرا ربنا يبركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## +febronia+ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

ممكن من فضلك ترنيمة العالم يبني و يزرع wav 
ومعلش ترنيمةطال إنتظارنا wav  برضو
وترنيمة اقبل الايادى wav مرسي جداً


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

fofo.com قال:


> ممكن من فضلك ترنيمة العالم يبني و يزرع wav
> ومعلش ترنيمةطال إنتظارنا wav  برضو
> وترنيمة اقبل الايادى wav مرسي جداً



العالم يبنى ويزرع
طال انتظارنا
اقبل الايادى ​


----------



## Yazin (29 سبتمبر 2010)

أحبتي
أتمنى أن يرفع أحد أبطال المنتدى ألبوم فريق الرسالة الرابع "بختارك" الذي مضى عليه سنة تقريباً. حقيقة أنني أحب فريق الرسالة كثيراً وشرائطهم، على قلتها، هي من أروع ما سمعت في حياتي.
محبتي لكم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 سبتمبر 2010)

yazin قال:


> أحبتي
> أتمنى أن يرفع أحد أبطال المنتدى ألبوم فريق الرسالة الرابع "بختارك" الذي مضى عليه سنة تقريباً. حقيقة أنني أحب فريق الرسالة كثيراً وشرائطهم، على قلتها، هي من أروع ما سمعت في حياتي.
> محبتي لكم


بإذن ربنا هنحاول رفعه قريبا
​


----------



## Yazin (29 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراً يا بنت العذرا
في حماية العذرا


----------



## كاتيا حرب (29 سبتمبر 2010)

بدي الترنيمة الي كانت باخر لقاء ربى قعوار الجزء الاول


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 سبتمبر 2010)

كاتيا حرب قال:


> بدي الترنيمة الي كانت باخر لقاء ربى قعوار الجزء الاول


ياريت تشوفى دى المقصودة ولا لا 
انا صرت بنت المسيح​


----------



## كاتيا حرب (29 سبتمبر 2010)

للاسف مو هي , ربى قالت باخر اللقاء انها تاثرت فيها


----------



## noran (30 سبتمبر 2010)

نفسى فى موسيقى ترنيمة ماتعولش الهم و موسيقى ترنيمة كان على الأرض السلام


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 أكتوبر 2010)

كاتيا حرب قال:


> للاسف مو هي , ربى قالت باخر اللقاء انها تاثرت فيها


ياريت ياكاتيا تحاولى تجيبى الاسم 
​


----------



## veronika (1 أكتوبر 2010)

انا عايزة ترانيم
كبف صرتم
يارب ما احلى الحياة
سأسبحك
لكورال أم النور_الدقي


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 أكتوبر 2010)

veronika قال:


> انا عايزة ترانيم
> كبف صرتم
> يارب ما احلى الحياة
> سأسبحك
> لكورال أم النور_الدقي


   اول واحدة مش لقياها
 والاتنين التانيين للاسف مش لكورال ام النور
​ 
 يارب ما احلى الحياة

سأسبحك​


----------



## bashaeran (3 أكتوبر 2010)

michael قال:


> هنا توضع طلبات الترانيم
> 
> يمنع وضع مواضيع خاصة بطلبات الترانيم
> 
> سلام ونعمه ​


*سلام ونعمة *
*اخي العزيز ميخائيل ممكن طلب ترانيم كورال قلب داود  صوت لا صورة الي بتعرضه قناة اغابي وثانيا سمعت ترنيمة اسمع صراخي ممكن نحصلها رجاءا . وربنا يباركك *


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 أكتوبر 2010)

bashaeran قال:


> *سلام ونعمة *
> *اخي العزيز ميخائيل ممكن طلب ترانيم كورال قلب داود  صوت لا صورة الي بتعرضه قناة اغابي وثانيا سمعت ترنيمة اسمع صراخي ممكن نحصلها رجاءا . وربنا يباركك *



*حضن إيديك .. لــ فريق قلب داود*

 *ترانيم فريق قلب داود كلها صوت + فيديو*​ 
*شريط جديد لفريق قلب داود تحفة حمل بسرعة*

*ألبوم أنا مطمن - فريق قلب داود ( أطفال ) *

*ألبوم الله محبة - فريق قلب داود ( أطفال )*​
ترنيمة اسمع صراخى​


----------



## نانسي1980 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

من فضلك يا بنت العدرا اكتبي لي كيف ارفع الترانيم علي النت انا عندي ترانيم كتير


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 أكتوبر 2010)

نانسي1980 قال:


> من فضلك يا بنت العدرا اكتبي لي كيف ارفع الترانيم علي النت انا عندي ترانيم كتير


اتفضلى يا حبيبتى
الطريقة موضحها اخونا كيوبيد ومعاكى لو فى اى استفسار تحت امرك 

شرح كيفية رفع الملفات على موقع4shared بالصور

كيفية رفع الملفات الى سيرفر مديا فاير ومشاركة  الاخرين بالملفات​


----------



## نانسي1980 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

http:///___.html


جيلان قال:


> هو انا ينفع اطلب ترنيمة باور بوينت محتاجاها ضرورى ؟
> 
> ترنيمة انت بتغفر
> ترنيمة اوقات بتوب
> محتاجاهم باور بوينت لو ينفع



انا لاقيت الترنيمة ديه ل هايدي منتصر اسمها احتاج اليك في اللينك دة

http://www.4shared.com/audio/0czSyyqa


----------



## نانسي1980 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*​*merci ليكي كتير يا بنت العدرا


----------



## bashaeran (4 أكتوبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *حضن إيديك .. لــ فريق قلب داود*​
> *ترانيم فريق قلب داود كلها صوت + فيديو*​
> 
> *شريط جديد لفريق قلب داود تحفة حمل بسرعة*​
> ...


 تحية اخوية خالصة وشكرا لك وكلمة شكر لا تكفي استمتعت كثيرا جدا بالترانيم والرب يرعاك وتحفضك الملائكة


----------



## jacub (5 أكتوبر 2010)

ده الشريط السادس لينا 
كورال مارمينا بكنيسه الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس بقها قليوبيه
مطرانيه شبين القناطر
هو الشريط مش مرفوع على النت حاليا لكن أنا هرفع كل الشرايط بتاعتنا وأبعتلك اللينك:t39:


----------



## kiroooalex (5 أكتوبر 2010)

ممكن اطلب ترنيمتين
الاولى ترنيمه يا الله يا ساكن قلبى
الثانيه ترنيمه بنى على الصخر رجل حكيم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 أكتوبر 2010)

kiroooalex قال:


> ممكن اطلب ترنيمتين
> الاولى ترنيمه يا الله يا ساكن قلبى
> الثانيه ترنيمه بنى على الصخر رجل حكيم


مش موجودين للاسف يا كيرو
​


----------



## wafaa nashaat (7 أكتوبر 2010)

من فضلكم عوزة شريك لمسة حياة


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 أكتوبر 2010)

wafaa nashaat قال:


> من فضلكم عوزة شريك لمسة حياة


شريط لمسة حياة لفريق لمسة حياة​


----------



## jacub (7 أكتوبر 2010)

jacub قال:


> ده الشريط السادس لينا
> كورال مارمينا بكنيسه الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس بقها قليوبيه
> مطرانيه شبين القناطر
> هو الشريط مش مرفوع على النت حاليا لكن أنا هرفع كل الشرايط بتاعتنا وأبعتلك اللينك:t39:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJlg_2Vsr2s
ده لينك ترنيمه أمير المنتصرين من محاضره البابا 6/10/2010
يارب كورلنا يعجبك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 أكتوبر 2010)

jacub قال:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJlg_2Vsr2s
> ده لينك ترنيمه أمير المنتصرين من محاضره البابا 6/10/2010
> يارب كورلنا يعجبك


ميرسى ليك يا يعقوب 
بس من فضلك الموضوع ده مخصص لطلبات الترانيم فقط
انت تقدر تحط اى ترانيم فى موضوع منفصل 

*الترانيم*


ولو كانت فيديو زى الترنيمة دى تحطها فى المنتدى المخصص

*المرئيات و الأفلام المسيحية* 
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## jacub (8 أكتوبر 2010)

كرم فتحى قال:


> مساء الخير
> انا كنت بدور على شريط ترانيم اسمه امير المنتصرين
> دا اصدار كورال مارمينا بالقناطر
> انا بجد نفسى فى الشريط ده اى حد يدلنى عليه
> ...


 
*ده الشريط السادس لينا 
كورال مارمينا بكنيسه الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس بقها قليوبيه
مطرانيه شبين القناطر*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJlg_2Vsr2s
ده لينك ترنيمه أمير المنتصرين من محاضره البابا 6/10/2010
يارب كورلنا يعجبك


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*لو سمحتم عايزه ترنيمة احنا نجوم يسوع mp3 ضرورييييييييييي     و شكرااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## j_helen (12 أكتوبر 2010)

بليز ممكن ترنيمة شوق وحنين


----------



## نانسي1980 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

j_helen قال:


> بليز ممكن ترنيمة شوق وحنين


بصي هي فيه اكتر من ترنيمة بالاسم دة[
http://www.4shared.com/dir/osAAH0wi/sharing.html[/URL]
http://www.4shared.com/audio/xyw1ffDl/113--Mp3-tranem.html


----------



## نانسي1980 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

نانسي1980 قال:


> بصي هي فيه اكتر من ترنيمة بالاسم دة[
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/osaah0wi/sharing.html[/url]
> http://www.4shared.com/audio/xyw1ffdl/113--mp3-tranem.html"]http://www.4shared.com/audio/xyw1ffdl/113--mp3-tranem.html"[/url]]http://www.4shared.com/audio/xyw1ffdl/113--mp3-tranem.html[/url]


دول ترنيمتين بنفس الاسم


----------



## j_helen (12 أكتوبر 2010)

thank you


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (12 أكتوبر 2010)

*لو سمحتم عايزه ترنيمة احنا نجوم يسوع mp3و فيديو ضرورييييييييييي و شكرااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (12 أكتوبر 2010)

*احنا نجوم في عين يسوع*


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*سلام المسيح...
من فضلكم عايز ترنيمة (الحاجة الى واحد) للمرنمة إيرينى أبو جابر.
بس ياريت تكون mp3
والرب يعوض ويبارك تعبكم
*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 أكتوبر 2010)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> *لو سمحتم عايزه ترنيمة احنا نجوم يسوع mp3و فيديو ضرورييييييييييي و شكرااااااااااااااااااااا*





Nermeen Magdy قال:


> *احنا نجوم في عين يسوع*





Nermeen Magdy قال:


> *لو سمحتم عايزه ترنيمة احنا نجوم يسوع mp3 ضرورييييييييييي     و شكرااااااااااااااااااااا*



احنا نجوم فى عين يسوع mp3

احنا نجوم فى عيون يسوعvedio

رجاء محبة 
وضع الطلب مرة واحدة 
سلام ونعمة ​


----------



## نانسي1980 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

يا بنت العدرا ازاي اعمل لي توقيع


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 أكتوبر 2010)

نانسي1980 قال:


> يا بنت العدرا ازاي اعمل لي توقيع



 نانسى من فضلك اى استفسار يكون فى القسم المخصص له

*ركن الشكاوي و المشاكل*
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## jojof (13 أكتوبر 2010)

يا جماعة انا عاوزة ترنيمة امور الله عجيبة للمرنم زياد شحاته   وكمان ترنيمة رفعت عينى الى الجبال يا الهى اشتد القتال بس مش عارفه اسم المرنم  وياريت يكونوا ام بى ثرى 
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 أكتوبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *سلام المسيح...
> من فضلكم عايز ترنيمة (الحاجة الى واحد) للمرنمة إيرينى أبو جابر.
> بس ياريت تكون mp3
> والرب يعوض ويبارك تعبكم
> *


حاضر هى موجودة عندى فيديو هحولها وارفعهالك
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 أكتوبر 2010)

jojof قال:


> يا جماعة انا عاوزة ترنيمة امور الله عجيبة للمرنم زياد شحاته   وكمان ترنيمة رفعت عينى الى الجبال يا الهى اشتد القتال بس مش عارفه اسم المرنم  وياريت يكونوا ام بى ثرى
> وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


امور الله عجيبة

6-ارفع عينـــى.mp3
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 أكتوبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> حاضر هى موجودة عندى فيديو هحولها وارفعهالك
> ​


ميرسى خاااااالص تاسونى
ربنا يخليكى
أشكرك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 أكتوبر 2010)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *سلام المسيح...
> من فضلكم عايز ترنيمة (الحاجة الى واحد) للمرنمة إيرينى أبو جابر.
> بس ياريت تكون mp3
> والرب يعوض ويبارك تعبكم
> *



*الحاجة الى واحد mp3
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 أكتوبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *الحاجة الى واحد mp3
> *​


*ميرسى كتييييييييييييير يا تاسونى
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
ويعوض تعب محبتكم
سلام المسيح لكم*


----------



## jojof (15 أكتوبر 2010)

ميرسى خالص ع الترانيم وربنا يعوضكم ويعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## نانسي1980 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*:66:*كنت محتاجة ترانيم جديدة للمرحلة الابتدائية سن أولي و ثانية و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## kerolus2010 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*انا عاوز كلمات أوبريت سفر التكوين لشباب الأنبا رويس بأسرع ما يمكن
*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

kerolus2010 قال:


> *انا عاوز كلمات أوبريت سفر التكوين لشباب الأنبا رويس بأسرع ما يمكن
> *


موجود الاوبريت مسموع مش الكلمات 

*الخليقة *


تاج فوق الخليقة

السقوط

العقوبة

نوح

ابراهيم ابو الاباء

اسحق

يعقوب

يوسف

مسيحنا​


----------



## feras mossa (17 أكتوبر 2010)

انا فراس موسى من سوريا حمص
اشكر لكم هذا الموقع المهم و ارجو لكم التوفيق دوما بنعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح

اريد تراتيل وديع الصافي

أمّنا يا مريم

يا مريم يا أم الله 
2 تعظّم الرب نفسي 
3 أمنا يا مريم
4 الربّ بنعمه زيّنكِ 
5 جبريلُ جاء يبشّركِ
6 يا مريم العدرا أنا الإنسان 
7 إليك الورد يا مريم 
8 يا مريم البكر 
9 جايي لعندك رش زهور 
10 فرحوا حجار البيت 


تراتيل دينية
1 يا إلهي الرحيم 
2 تعظم الربَّ نفسي 
3 أعطنا ربي قبل كل عطاء 
4 اللهمَّ اسمع أقوالي 
5 الله نوري وخلاصي 
6 أنت يا من أمرتَ البحر 
7 الوصايا العشر 
8 أمنا يا مريم 
و قد وصلت الى موقعكم عن طريق الجوجل و انا ابحث عن هذه التراتيل 
ارجو التكرم بطريقة التحميل لها
و كيف ساحصل على الرد هل سترسلوها عبر بريدي الالكتروني
ام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بركة السيدة العذراء ام الزنار بحمص سوريا تحميكم و تحفظكم على الدوام


ملاحظة ايميلي هو
ممنوع وضع الايميلات
مشرفة القسم


----------



## tony_ramy2010 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 أكتوبر 2010)

feras mossa قال:


> انا فراس موسى من سوريا حمص
> اشكر لكم هذا الموقع المهم و ارجو لكم التوفيق دوما بنعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح
> 
> اريد تراتيل وديع الصافي
> ...


شريط يا مريم يا ام الله للفنان وديع الصافى​


----------



## minsandra (17 أكتوبر 2010)

يا شباب انا محتاج شريط حبك يا مريم لكنيسة الانبا بولا ارض الجولف
وشريط فى كتابك (للاطفال ) لكنيسة مارمرقس كيلوباترا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 أكتوبر 2010)

minsandra قال:


> يا شباب انا محتاج شريط حبك يا مريم لكنيسة الانبا بولا ارض الجولف
> وشريط فى كتابك (للاطفال ) لكنيسة مارمرقس كيلوباترا


للاسف مش موجودين 
​


----------



## maged abdo (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*لو سمحت انا عايز شريط ترانيم اقبل توبتى*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 أكتوبر 2010)

maged abdo قال:


> *لو سمحت انا عايز شريط ترانيم اقبل توبتى*



أقبل توبتى
فريق بارثينيا
​


----------



## sylvy (17 أكتوبر 2010)

كنت عايزة ترنيمة مش هسيب ايدك ياربى لساتر ميخائيل اللى بتيجى على قناة اغابى وشكرا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 أكتوبر 2010)

sylvy قال:


> كنت عايزة ترنيمة مش هسيب ايدك ياربى لساتر ميخائيل اللى بتيجى على قناة اغابى وشكرا


*ترنيمة / مش هأسيب أيدك يا ربي - للمرنمة / إنجي إسحق + المرتل ساتر ميخائيل
*


----------



## farida m (18 أكتوبر 2010)

هاى با جماعة
انا عضوة جديدة وكنت عايزة ترنيمة هل قد ذبحت من اجلى لفريق ترانيم السماء لانى دورت عليها كتيييييير جدا ومالاقيتهاش
انا كمان حابة اقولكم انى معجبة جدا بمجهودكم فى انكم بتلبوا طلبات كل الناس وانا كمان اوعدكم انوا لو كان عندى اى ترنيمة مطلوبة او حتى لو مش عندى هاحاول ادور عليها انا كمان وارفعها
باى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 أكتوبر 2010)

farida m قال:


> هاى با جماعة
> انا عضوة جديدة وكنت عايزة ترنيمة هل قد ذبحت من اجلى لفريق ترانيم السماء لانى دورت عليها كتيييييير جدا ومالاقيتهاش
> انا كمان حابة اقولكم انى معجبة جدا بمجهودكم فى انكم بتلبوا طلبات كل الناس وانا كمان اوعدكم انوا لو كان عندى اى ترنيمة مطلوبة او حتى لو مش عندى هاحاول ادور عليها انا كمان وارفعها
> باى


ترنيمة هل قد ذبحت-ترانيم السماء

اهلا وسهلا بيكى وتنورينا بالطلبات او المشاركات​


----------



## farida m (18 أكتوبر 2010)

ميرسى جدا جدا ليكى انا نزلتها خلاص وباسمعها دلوقتى


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*
صباح الخير

سلام و نعمة الرب مع الجميع

انا لسة اول مشاركة ليا في المنتدي و ان شاء الله مش الاخيرة

انا ليا طلب كدة هو مش ترنيمة بس مش عارف اطلبه منين

و انا صغير كان عندي شريط اسمه "تعاليم المسيح بالعامية المصرية"

كان بلهجة عامية اقرب للصعيدي كمان

انا دايخ ع الشريط دا و عاوز اجيبه ياريت يا جماعة حد يساعدني

انا كنت بنام علي صوت الشريط كل يوم

كان اغلبه الجزء بتاع انجيل متي و الموعظة علي الجبل

ياريت الاقيه عندكو او دلوني حتي علي السكة او مواقع اقدر ابحث فيها و انا اروح

و شكرا مقدما​*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 أكتوبر 2010)

Jesus Son 261 قال:


> حد فاكر المشاركة دي؟ هههههههههههههه​


ههههههههههههههههه
حاضر هحاول اشوفهولك :smil12:
​


----------



## minsandra (19 أكتوبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> للاسف مش موجودين
> ​



merci gedan ana ta3abtokom


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*طيب بالمرة بقى
في ترنيمة (مين غيرك انت يا سيدي في الدنيا ماسك ايدي)
بيغنيها أيمن كفروني
بس انا شوفتها على قناه الكرمة اللي نزلت بث تجريبي ع النايل سات

البث اصلا عبارة عن حوالي 5 ترانيم بيتعادوا كل شوية
انا بقى عاوزها دي اللي بصوت ليديا شديد

لو حد عنده كارت دش او كدة يقدر يسجلها لأنها بتتعاد كل يوم حوالي 10 مرات

حد بقى يجيبهالي من تحت الأرض​*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

Jesus Son 261 قال:


> *طيب بالمرة بقى
> في ترنيمة (مين غيرك انت يا سيدي في الدنيا ماسك ايدي)
> بيغنيها أيمن كفروني
> بس انا شوفتها على قناه الكرمة اللي نزلت بث تجريبي ع النايل سات
> ...



خلاص محدش يتعب نفسه انا لقيتها
ههههههههههههههه
اهي للي محتاجها بالمرة

[YOUTUBE]rhsgukG6EZI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 أكتوبر 2010)

Jesus Son 261 قال:


> خلاص محدش يتعب نفسه انا لقيتها
> ههههههههههههههه
> اهي للي محتاجها بالمرة
> 
> [YOUTUBE]rhsgukG6EZI[/YOUTUBE]​


*بلييييز عايز الترنيمة دى mp3
لانى بحب صوت المرنمة ليديا شديد *


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 أكتوبر 2010)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *بلييييز عايز الترنيمة دى mp3
> لانى بحب صوت المرنمة ليديا شديد *


ledia shded.mp3​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 أكتوبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> ledia shded.mp3​


*ميرسى خااااااااااااااااااالص تاسونى +Bent El3dra+
صلوات ام النور تباركم
والرب يبارك خدمتكم ويعوضكم
آمين*


----------



## feras mossa (20 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخوة الاكارم في منتدى الكنيسة 
ارجو لكم الصحة و السعادة بنعمة ربنا و الهنا يسوع المسيح
كنت قد حصلت على بعض الترانيم للفنان وديع الصافي و ادرجة التكرم باعطائي المزيد منها و هي

* يا مريم يا أم الله *
* 2 تعظّم الرب نفسي *
* 3 جبريلُ جاء يبشّركِ*
*  4 يا مريم العدرا أنا الإنسان *
*  5 إليك الورد يا مريم *
*   6يا مريم البكر *
*7**  جايي لعندك رش زهور *
*    8 فرحوا حجار البيت *
فانا بحاجة لها و لم اجدها عبر الانترنت
مع كل محبتي و امنيات عائلتي لكم بالصحة و التوفيق 
فراس موسى​


----------



## feras mossa (20 أكتوبر 2010)

عذرا على الخطأ الوارد في التعليق السابق و التصحيح هو

الاخوة الاكارم في منتدى الكنيسة 
ارجو لكم الصحة و السعادة بنعمة ربنا و الهنا يسوع المسيح
كنت قد حصلت منكم على بعض الترانيم للفنان وديع الصافي و ارجو التكرم باعطائي المزيد منها و هي


* 1 تعظّم الرب نفسي *
* 2 جبريلُ جاء يبشّركِ*
*  3 يا مريم العدرا أنا الإنسان *
*  4 إليك الورد يا مريم *
*   5 يا مريم البكر *
*6** جايي لعندك رش زهور *
*    7 فرحوا حجار البيت *
فانا بحاجة لها و لم اجدها عبر الانترنت
مع كل محبتي و امنيات عائلتي لكم بالصحة و التوفيق 
فراس موسى و عائلته


----------



## نانسي1980 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

من فضلكم كنت محتاجة ترنيمة المحبة لا تحسد او المحبه تحتمل انا مش فاكرة اسمها بالضبط و شكراَ


----------



## farida m (20 أكتوبر 2010)

نانسي1980 قال:


> من فضلكم كنت محتاجة ترنيمة المحبة لا تحسد او المحبه تحتمل انا مش فاكرة اسمها بالضبط و شكراَ


 

لو هى اللى فى بالى نبقة *المحبة تتانى* من قناة CTV
واهو اللينك بتاعها http://www.4shared.com/audio/FqFaQSQe/__online.html

بس يا ريت تطمنينى علشان ديه اول مرة ارفع فيها ترنيمة اتمنى انى اكون عملتها صح


----------



## kiroooalex (20 أكتوبر 2010)

لو ممكن شريط (اكشف عن عيناى) لفريق داود المرتل


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 أكتوبر 2010)

feras mossa قال:


> الاخوة الاكارم في منتدى الكنيسة
> ارجو لكم الصحة و السعادة بنعمة ربنا و الهنا يسوع المسيح
> كنت قد حصلت على بعض الترانيم للفنان وديع الصافي و ادرجة التكرم باعطائي المزيد منها و هي
> 
> ...





feras mossa قال:


> عذرا على الخطأ الوارد في التعليق السابق و التصحيح هو
> 
> الاخوة الاكارم في منتدى الكنيسة
> ارجو لكم الصحة و السعادة بنعمة ربنا و الهنا يسوع المسيح
> ...



تعظم الرب نفسى.MP3

جبريل جاء يبشرك.mp3

يا مريم البكر فقتى - وديع الصافى.mp3

دول بس اللى موجودين للاسف
الباقى مش موجودين بصوت الفنان وديع الصافى​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 أكتوبر 2010)

kiroooalex قال:


> لو ممكن شريط (اكشف عن عيناى) لفريق داود المرتل


  الشريط مش موجود للاسف ياكيرو
اللينكات بتاعته واقفة كلها
هحاول اجيبه قريب 
ربنا يساعدك فى خدمتك
​


----------



## grges monir (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*عاجل وضرورى جدا
محتاج ترانيم كليب للصم والبكم
*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 أكتوبر 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *عاجل وضرورى جدا
> محتاج ترانيم كليب للصم والبكم
> *


هحاول اشوفلك ياجرجس لو فى تانى 
[YOUTUBE]KdC5hf_Pfb0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## grges monir (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*ميرسى خالص بنت العدرا*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*


----------



## نانسي1980 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

فيه ترنيمة اسمها* سمكة صغنتوتة شقية تلعب و تحب اللعب *بتيجي علي قناة اغابي انا كنت محتاجاها لوسمحت


----------



## farida m (21 أكتوبر 2010)

نانسي1980 قال:


> فيه ترنيمة اسمها* سمكة صغنتوتة شقية تلعب و تحب اللعب *بتيجي علي قناة اغابي انا كنت محتاجاها لوسمحت


 


بصى انا لاقيتها فيديو لو انتى تقدرى تحوليها اوديو او حد يقدر يعملهالك من الاعضاء​ترنيمة سمكة صعنتوتة
http://www.4shared.com/video/fWwRj2uC/samaka.html​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 أكتوبر 2010)

نانسي1980 قال:


> فيه ترنيمة اسمها* سمكة صغنتوتة شقية تلعب و تحب اللعب *بتيجي علي قناة اغابي انا كنت محتاجاها لوسمحت



سمكة صغنتوتةMP3
​


farida m قال:


> بصى انا لاقيتها فيديو لو انتى تقدرى تحوليها اوديو او حد يقدر يعملهالك من الاعضاء​ترنيمة سمكة صعنتوتة
> http://www.4shared.com/video/fWwRj2uC/samaka.html​



تسلم ايدك يا سكرة 
ربنا يعوضك
​


----------



## farida m (21 أكتوبر 2010)

تسلم ايدك انتى كمان ..... انا كمان كنت عايزاها mp3 لانها حلوة وعجبتنى


----------



## ihab_seleman (21 أكتوبر 2010)

في ترنيمة اسمها ( استمع صوت دعائي ملكي والهي ) سمعتها في شريط ترانيم من كنيسة العذراء و الانبااثناسيوس / م. نصر       ممكن


----------



## marmarhany27 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

يوجد البوم ترانيم اسمه خاطئ و.......بس بحبك لفريق رساله التسبيح بدير العذراء مريم ببياض- بني سويف
فممكن لو حد لاقه يبعته وشكرا


----------



## j_helen (21 أكتوبر 2010)

بليز ممكن 
يا عدرا دايما على *بالى* بولس ملاك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

ihab_seleman قال:


> في ترنيمة اسمها ( استمع صوت دعائي ملكي والهي ) سمعتها في شريط ترانيم من كنيسة العذراء و الانبااثناسيوس / م. نصر       ممكن


للاسف مش موجودة



marmarhany27 قال:


> يوجد البوم ترانيم اسمه خاطئ و.......بس بحبك لفريق رساله التسبيح بدير العذراء مريم ببياض- بني سويف
> فممكن لو حد لاقه يبعته وشكرا


انا عندى الترنيمة دى بس لكن باقى الشريط مش موجود


j_helen قال:


> بليز ممكن
> يا عدرا دايما على *بالى* بولس ملاك


لو ممكن اى جزء من الترنيمة لانى مش لاقية ترنيمة باالاسم ده


----------



## j_helen (22 أكتوبر 2010)

> لو ممكن اى جزء من الترنيمة لانى مش لاقية ترنيمة باالاسم ده


يا عدرا دايما على بالى وفى حبك دايما يحلالى افضل افكر فيكى واتذكر لما حملتى الرب العالى 
لا اتذمرتى ولا فكرتى و لا اتأثرتى بأى كلام


----------



## j_helen (22 أكتوبر 2010)

هو الشريط اسموا نغمات او ترانيم مريمية 

اسفة على الازعاج


----------



## نانسي1980 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> سمكة صغنتوتةmp3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



تسلموا لي انتوا الاثنين ربنا يبارك في خدمتد يا تاسوني


----------



## نانسي1980 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> سمكة صغنتوتةMP3
> 
> 
> 
> ...





farida m قال:


> بصى انا لاقيتها فيديو لو انتى تقدرى تحوليها اوديو او حد يقدر يعملهالك من الاعضاء​
> 
> ميرسي ليكي خالص يا تاسوني ربنا يعوضك


----------



## mourad.666 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

هااااي رجاء محبة أنا عايز شريط أسمه ((((( صرخة ))))) من فريق افا كيرلس كنيسة ما رجرجس بالقللي  
ومن ضمن ترانيمة :- 

متاعب الحياه 
أخبرنى با من تحبه نفسي 
يارب لماذا ؟
جسيمانى 
ف الجلجثة 

:kap:


----------



## amir yousef (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*عايزموسيقى ترانيم *
*عايز موسيقى ترانيم لا ترانيم تكون معروفة بجد انا محتاجها للكورال بس احنا فى ارياف الصعيد ومعندناش امكانيات داخل الكنيسة ارجوكوا اللى يقدر يبعتلى ترانيم وا يدلنى على مكان فية موسيقى ترانيم يبقى بجد عمل خدمةكبيرة لمار جرجس دة اميلى اللى يحب يبعتلى اى موسيقى او يكلمنى على التليفون انا مسؤل كورال اعدادى بكنيسة مار جرجس بسيلة الغربية دة 
ممنوع وضع اى معلومات شخصية 
*​


----------



## farida m (24 أكتوبر 2010)

هاى امير ...... ده لينك فيه مجموعة كويسة 
موسيقى ترانيم
http://www.masi7i.com/index.pl/songs_music​هاحاول اشوفلك تانى​


----------



## farida m (24 أكتوبر 2010)

amir yousef قال:


> *عايزموسيقى ترانيم *
> 
> 
> *عايز موسيقى ترانيم لا ترانيم تكون معروفة بجد انا محتاجها للكورال بس احنا فى ارياف الصعيد ومعندناش امكانيات داخل الكنيسة ارجوكوا اللى يقدر يبعتلى ترانيم وا يدلنى على مكان فية موسيقى ترانيم يبقى بجد عمل خدمةكبيرة لمار جرجس دة اميلى اللى يحب يبعتلى اى موسيقى او يكلمنى على التليفون انا مسؤل كورال اعدادى بكنيسة مار جرجس بسيلة الغربية
> *​


 
لاقيت شوية كويسين 

اتى اليك يا يسوعى
http://www.4shared.com/file/133491913/dd07b55b/_.html

امسك يا رب ايدى
http://www.4shared.com/file/133516388/f07bf291/_online.html

اعظم من منتصرين
http://www.4shared.com/file/133499693/db365081/_online.html

ادنو اليك 
http://www.4shared.com/file/133493125/bb53da9e/_online.html

ادنو اليك 2
http://www.4shared.com/file/133494989/dbce173e/_2.html

اجبك ربى يسوع
http://www.4shared.com/file/133492313/c2259f63/_online.html
​


----------



## farida m (24 أكتوبر 2010)

amir yousef قال:


> *عايزموسيقى ترانيم *
> 
> 
> *عايز موسيقى ترانيم لا ترانيم تكون معروفة بجد انا محتاجها للكورال بس احنا فى ارياف الصعيد ومعندناش امكانيات داخل الكنيسة ارجوكوا اللى يقدر يبعتلى ترانيم وا يدلنى على مكان فية موسيقى ترانيم يبقى بجد عمل خدمةكبيرة لمار جرجس دة اميلى اللى يحب يبعتلى اى موسيقى او يكلمنى على التليفون انا مسؤل كورال اعدادى بكنيسة مار جرجس بسيلة الغربية
> *​


 
شوية تانى اهو

الهى الهى
http://www.4shared.com/file/133514451/934fea76/_online.html

ايها الفخارى الاعظم
http://www.4shared.com/file/133525066/de13997f/_online.html

اوعى تفكر
http://www.4shared.com/file/133524155/d5499654/_online.html

انا جيت علشان انت
http://www.4shared.com/file/133520272/f43f487b/_.html


الكل يمضى ويزول
http://www.4shared.com/file/133510854/655d70ca/_online.html
​


----------



## farida m (24 أكتوبر 2010)

amir yousef قال:


> *عايزموسيقى ترانيم *
> 
> 
> *عايز موسيقى ترانيم لا ترانيم تكون معروفة بجد انا محتاجها للكورال بس احنا فى ارياف الصعيد ومعندناش امكانيات داخل الكنيسة ارجوكوا اللى يقدر يبعتلى ترانيم وا يدلنى على مكان فية موسيقى ترانيم يبقى بجد عمل خدمةكبيرة لمار جرجس دة اميلى اللى يحب يبعتلى اى موسيقى او يكلمنى على التليفون انا مسؤل كورال اعدادى بكنيسة مار جرجس بسيلة الغربية
> *​


 

شوية كمان علشان خاطر مارجرجس شفيعى وحبيبى

الله الذى لنا
http://www.4shared.com/file/133512386/98a148c1/_online.html

بالاحضان الابوية
http://www.4shared.com/file/133526494/a239e3ae/_online.html

انى احب الرب
http://www.4shared.com/file/133523065/62719719/_online.html

المس ايدينا
http://www.4shared.com/file/133513566/ba137e98/_online.html

بنحط حياتنا قدامك
http://www.4shared.com/file/133528521/d0bad3ee/_online.html

جاى وبسلم قلبى
http://www.4shared.com/file/133531668/8f24762d/_online.html​


----------



## farida m (24 أكتوبر 2010)

j_helen قال:


> يا عدرا دايما على بالى وفى حبك دايما يحلالى افضل افكر فيكى واتذكر لما حملتى الرب العالى
> لا اتذمرتى ولا فكرتى و لا اتأثرتى بأى كلام


 

شوفوا كدة ممكن يكون هنا ؟

http://www.4shared.com/dir/3446627/ce500087/__5.html


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 أكتوبر 2010)

amir yousef قال:


> *عايزموسيقى ترانيم *
> *عايز موسيقى ترانيم لا ترانيم تكون معروفة بجد انا محتاجها للكورال بس احنا فى ارياف الصعيد ومعندناش امكانيات داخل الكنيسة ارجوكوا اللى يقدر يبعتلى ترانيم وا يدلنى على مكان فية موسيقى ترانيم يبقى بجد عمل خدمةكبيرة لمار جرجس دة اميلى اللى يحب يبعتلى اى موسيقى او يكلمنى على التليفون انا مسؤل كورال اعدادى بكنيسة مار جرجس بسيلة الغربية دة الاميل على **
> *​


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1668747&postcount=1
  ممنوع وضع اى معلومات شخصية


----------



## ihab_seleman (24 أكتوبر 2010)

ممكن ترنيمة انا الراعي الواعي الصالح


----------



## j_helen (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*
يا عدرا دايما على بالى وفى حبك دايما يحلالى افضل افكر فيكى واتذكر لما حملتى الرب العالى 
لا اتذمرتى ولا فكرتى و لا اتأثرتى بأى كلام *











> شوفوا كدة ممكن يكون هنا ؟
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/3446627/ce500087/__5.html


 
للاسف مش دا 

اسم الشريط نغمات مريمية 

بس عموما ميرسى لتعبك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 أكتوبر 2010)

j_helen قال:


> *
> يا عدرا دايما على بالى وفى حبك دايما يحلالى افضل افكر فيكى واتذكر لما حملتى الرب العالى
> لا اتذمرتى ولا فكرتى و لا اتأثرتى بأى كلام *
> 
> ...



حبيبتى تقريبا مفيش شريط لبولس ملاك بالاسم ده


----------



## PATA (25 أكتوبر 2010)

انا اريد شريط ولد لنا لبولس ملاك


----------



## PATA (25 أكتوبر 2010)

ارجوكم اريد شريط بولس ملاك ولد لنا


----------



## hapepe.Kero (25 أكتوبر 2010)

فين شريط كيف انسى لفريق ام النور بالدقى


----------



## farida m (26 أكتوبر 2010)

PATA قال:


> ارجوكم اريد شريط بولس ملاك ولد لنا


 

ولد لنا بولس ملاك
http://www.masi7i.net/index.pl/songs_boles_malak​


----------



## farida m (26 أكتوبر 2010)

ihab_seleman قال:


> ممكن ترنيمة انا الراعي الواعي الصالح


 
انا مش لاقية الترنيمة ديه خالص ...... كل اللى بالاقيه كلمات الترنيمة
معلش ربنا يسهل وحد تانى يقدر يلاقيهالك


----------



## farida m (26 أكتوبر 2010)

hapepe.kero قال:


> فين شريط كيف انسى لفريق ام النور بالدقى


 

للاسف انا مالقيتهوش غير على موقع واحد بس واللينك بتاعه مش شغال

جارى البحث


----------



## farida m (26 أكتوبر 2010)

mourad.666 قال:


> هااااي رجاء محبة أنا عايز شريط أسمه ((((( صرخة ))))) من فريق افا كيرلس كنيسة ما رجرجس بالقللي
> ومن ضمن ترانيمة :-
> 
> متاعب الحياه
> ...


 
هو انا للاسف مالاقيتش شريط بالاسم ده بس لاقيت شريط صرخة ابنى ومش عارفة لانهى فريق

صرخة ابنى
http://www.4shared.com/dir/2776135/5b4945a5/_sharing.html​
اتنى يكون هو اللى انت عايزه لو مش هو رد عليا علشان احاول ادورلك تانى​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*اريد تحميل فيلم يوسف الصديق باللغة الانجليزية بطولة paul Mercurio*


----------



## hapepe.Kero (26 أكتوبر 2010)

سلام المسيح يكون معك اشكرك على الاهتمام وياريت لما تلاقى الشريط تبعتلى رساله باللينك وشكرا كتير كتير كتير كتيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mero_engel (30 أكتوبر 2010)

سلام ونعمه علي مشرفين القسم
كنت بسال علي ترنيمه اطفال 
اسمها يسوع وصي تملي وقالي حب قريبك كنفسك
بس مش فاكره اسم الترنيمه ولا الشريطه
هتعبكم معايا يا شباب


----------



## magedrn (30 أكتوبر 2010)

مساء الخير 
كنت عايز ترنيمة اسمها هيا يا نفسى انطلقى الى بستان جثيمانى 
وشكرا لتعب محبتكم


----------



## farida m (31 أكتوبر 2010)

اتفضل الترنيمة

بستان جسيمانى
http://www.4shared.com/audio/NFDuUrOv/___.html​


----------



## magedrn (31 أكتوبر 2010)

farida m قال:


> اتفضل الترنيمة
> 
> بستان جسيمانى
> http://www.4shared.com/audio/nfduurov/___.html​


 ميرسى لتعب محبتك بجد الترنيمة دورت عليها فى النت ومش لقتيها 
شكرا لعتبك وميرسى لمرورك


----------



## farida m (31 أكتوبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> سلام ونعمه علي مشرفين القسم
> كنت بسال علي ترنيمه اطفال
> اسمها يسوع وصي تملي وقالي حب قريبك كنفسك
> بس مش فاكره اسم الترنيمه ولا الشريطه
> هتعبكم معايا يا شباب


 
للاسف يا ميرو ..... مش عارفة الاقيها كدة خالص محتاجة اسم الترنيمة او حتى اسم الشريط او حتى كمان اسم المرنم او الفريق. اى حاجة يعنى تساعدنى على البحث


----------



## farida m (31 أكتوبر 2010)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> *اريد تحميل فيلم يوسف الصديق باللغة الانجليزية بطولة paul Mercurio*


 
للاسف مالاقيتش غير المدبلغ باللغة المصرية .... معلش احسن من بلاش 

فيلم يوسف الصديق باللغة المصرية
http://www.4shared.com/file/143481990/bb724e40/__part1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/143497253/9a90c97b/__part2.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/143720106/f9580cee/__part3.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/143731557/71fd2e34/__part4.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/144309171/71836ff8/__part5.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/144731038/74746846/__part6.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/145344702/2dba19e/__part7.html​


----------



## farida m (31 أكتوبر 2010)

hapepe.Kero قال:


> فين شريط كيف انسى لفريق ام النور بالدقى


 

انا دورت تانى على الشريط بس مش لاقياه خالص ...... ده لينك لبعض الترانيم لفريق ام النور ممكن تلاقى الترانيم اللى انت عايزاه

http://copticwave.com/tranim/tranim10.htm


----------



## hapepe.Kero (31 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكرك جدا على مجهودك واهتمامك لكن ده ميش فريق ام النور بالدقى ده فريق غيره وربنا يعوضك


----------



## farida m (3 نوفمبر 2010)

هاى يا جماعة

بما ان مافيش طلبات ترانيم كتيرة قولت ارفعلكم القداس الغوريغورى لابونا يوسف اسعد ..... جامد جدا

القداس الغوريغورى لابونا يوسف اسعد
http://www.4shared.com/audio/fJJ31_E3/___.html​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 نوفمبر 2010)

farida m قال:


> هاى يا جماعة
> 
> بما ان مافيش طلبات ترانيم كتيرة قولت ارفعلكم القداس الغوريغورى لابونا يوسف اسعد ..... جامد جدا
> 
> ...


حبيبتى لما ترفعى حاجة مش مطلوبة حطيها فى موضوع منفصل 
​


----------



## farida m (3 نوفمبر 2010)

طيب ممكن اعرف ازاى اكتب فى موضوع منفصل لانى مالاقيتش اى حاجة اضغط عليها


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 نوفمبر 2010)

farida m قال:


> طيب ممكن اعرف ازاى اكتب فى موضوع منفصل لانى مالاقيتش اى حاجة اضغط عليها


طبعا ممكن 

شرح عمل موضوع جديد بالصور​


----------



## farida m (3 نوفمبر 2010)

اوك كدة فهمت متشكرة قوى


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*من فضلكم عايزه تحميل مزمور احبك يارب يا قوتي الرب صخرتي وحصني ومنقذي مرنم و شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## hapepe.Kero (4 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى فى قداس لابونا يوسف اسعد بس يكون فيديو فيديو فيديو ويارب يكون موجود


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 نوفمبر 2010)

nermeen magdy قال:


> *من فضلكم عايزه تحميل مزمور احبك يارب يا قوتي الرب صخرتي وحصني ومنقذي مرنم و شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


مش لقياه يا نرمين بس هحاول اشوفهولك تانى
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 نوفمبر 2010)

hapepe.kero قال:


> نفسى فى قداس لابونا يوسف اسعد بس يكون فيديو فيديو فيديو ويارب يكون موجود


للاسف طلب صعب اووى
مش موجود فيديو 
​


----------



## farida m (6 نوفمبر 2010)

nermeen magdy قال:


> *من فضلكم عايزه تحميل مزمور احبك يارب يا قوتي الرب صخرتي وحصني ومنقذي مرنم و شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


 



> مش لقياه يا نرمين بس هحاول اشوفهولك تانى


 
انا كمان دورت بردو ومش لاقياه خالص


----------



## يوئنا (6 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا خالص على محبتكم


----------



## basboosa (7 نوفمبر 2010)

انا عايزة ترنيمة هاهرب من ضعفى جوه صدرك ياريت يا جماعة تلاقوها علشان انا بحبها اوى وربنا يبارككم ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 نوفمبر 2010)

basboosa قال:


> انا عايزة ترنيمة هاهرب من ضعفى جوه صدرك ياريت يا جماعة تلاقوها علشان انا بحبها اوى وربنا يبارككم ​


اتفضلى يا حبيبتى 


اهرب من ضعفى​


----------



## basboosa (7 نوفمبر 2010)

بنت العدرا بجد ربنا يباركك جدا جدا ميرسى كتير ليكى​


----------



## jesus.my.life (7 نوفمبر 2010)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> *من فضلكم عايزه تحميل مزمور احبك يارب يا قوتي الرب صخرتي وحصني ومنقذي مرنم و شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*



انا لقيتك المزمور بس فى شكل فلاش وماينفعش يتحمل ياريت تشوفيه واتمنى اكون جبت طلبك

اتفضلى من هنا​


----------



## nadernsry (7 نوفمبر 2010)

سلام المسيح معكم 
لى رجاء احضار  مديحة الصلبوت للشماس بولس ملاك من شريط عذراء الصليب 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 نوفمبر 2010)

nadernsry قال:


> سلام المسيح معكم
> لى رجاء احضار  مديحة الصلبوت للشماس بولس ملاك من شريط عذراء الصليب
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


مش موجودة بصوت بولس ملاك يا نادر

انا جبتهالك بصوت اخر 
مديحة الصلبوت
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*بعد إذن حضرتك أستاذة +Bent El3dra+
أنا لقيت مزمور أحبك يارب يا قوتى ولكن بطريقةمرتلة...
فحبيت أشارك بيه:

http://www.4shared.com/audio/0YbGzpDW/___-____.html*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 نوفمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *بعد إذن حضرتك أستاذة +bent el3dra+
> أنا لقيت مزمور أحبك يارب يا قوتى ولكن بطريقةمرتلة...
> فحبيت أشارك بيه:
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/audio/0ybgzpdw/___-____.html*


من غير اذن يا اخويا الحبيب
كلنا بنخدم لمجد اسمه 
​


----------



## basboosa (7 نوفمبر 2010)

من فضلكوا انا عايزة ترنيمة انت اعظم اروع ما فى الدنيا ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 نوفمبر 2010)

basboosa قال:


> من فضلكوا انا عايزة ترنيمة انت اعظم اروع ما فى الدنيا ​


ترنيمة انت اعظم اروع ‎.mp3​


----------



## basboosa (7 نوفمبر 2010)

_ميرسى اوى يا بنت العدرا على تعبك ربنا يباركك _​


----------



## nadernsry (8 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 

بس دى عندى 

لى رجاء لو وجدتها بصوت الشماس بولس ملاك 

هى موجودة فى شريط عذراء الصليب هو من اقدم البومات بولس ملاك 

وربنا يوفقك


----------



## nadernsry (8 نوفمبر 2010)

سلام المسيح معك 

مديحة الصلبوت دى عندى

انا اللى بتمنى تجيبيها لى هى اللى بصوت الشماس بولس ملاك 

وهى موجودة فى البوم عذراء الصليب هو قديم 

ربنا يعوضك خير


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرااااااااااااا ولكن لما حاولت احمل المزمور وجدت *The file link that you requested is not valid.


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 نوفمبر 2010)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> *شكرااااااااااااا ولكن لما حاولت احمل المزمور وجدت *The file link that you requested is not valid.


اللينك شغال تمام
تلاقيكى بس فتحتى اللينك من الاقتباس 
اتفضلى اللينك
http://www.4shared.com/audio/0YbGzpDW/___-____.html


----------



## sosanna2008 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

أنا عايز ترنيمة حي هو الرب اللي أنا واقف قدامه للمرنمة الجميلة نيرمين نمر


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*احبك يارب يا قوتي  الرب صخرتي حصني و منقذي الاهي صخرتي به احتمي. انا كنت سمعته عند دار اسمه بيت النعمة للكفيفات يا ريت حد يجيبه لي مرنم.*


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 نوفمبر 2010)

سلام ونعمه ...
من فضلكم عايز ترنيمة أدينى جيت بس mp3
انا لقيتها فيديو .
ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 نوفمبر 2010)

ABOTARBO قال:


> سلام ونعمه ...
> من فضلكم عايز ترنيمة أدينى جيت بس mp3
> انا لقيتها فيديو .
> ربنا يعوضكم


ادينى جيت 
للمرنم جرجس موريس
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> ادينى جيت
> للمرنم جرجس موريس
> ​


*بالسرعة دى !!
بجد متشكر قووووووووووى
ربنا يعوضكم تاسونى*


----------



## betterlate (9 نوفمبر 2010)

فى موسيقى جميلة جدا بتيجى على ctv فى برنامج اسمة كلمة منفعة للبابا شنودة ...... اكون شاكر جدا لو حد لقاها


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 نوفمبر 2010)

betterlate قال:


> فى موسيقى جميلة جدا بتيجى على ctv فى برنامج اسمة كلمة منفعة للبابا شنودة ...... اكون شاكر جدا لو حد لقاها


موسيقى برنامج كلمة منفعة 
​


----------



## betterlate (9 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شـــكر


----------



## باسم سعيد (10 نوفمبر 2010)

لو سمحتوا كانت طالب ترنيمة بقى انا استاهل انك تخبط على قلبى mp.3 مش كيلب ياريت بجد نفسى فى الترنيمة ودى تانى مرة اطلب الترنيمة وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم وشكرا .


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 نوفمبر 2010)

باسم سعيد قال:


> لو سمحتوا كانت طالب ترنيمة بقى انا استاهل انك تخبط على قلبى mp.3 مش كيلب ياريت بجد نفسى فى الترنيمة ودى تانى مرة اطلب الترنيمة وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم وشكرا .


ممممممممم مع انك اول مشاركة يا باسم 
بس منور المنتدى 
واتفضل اللينك 
بقى انا استاهل 
وجارى رفعها mp3 بصوت كورال ctv
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 نوفمبر 2010)

بقى انا استاهل كورال ctv 
​


----------



## marmarhany27 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

ممكن ترنيمه يا ميم ر ي يا ست الابكار  ميم للشماس ابراهيم عياد بس بسرعه من فضلكم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 نوفمبر 2010)

marmarhany27 قال:


> ممكن ترنيمه يا ميم ر ي يا ست الابكار  ميم للشماس ابراهيم عياد بس بسرعه من فضلكم


لازم بصوت الشماس ابراهيم عياد 
ولا ممكن الشماس عادل ماهر؟
​


----------



## sylvy (12 نوفمبر 2010)

كنت عايزة مجموعة الترانيم  عن البابا شنودة لكورال مارمرقس بكنيسة مارمرقس بالاسكندرية اللى بتذاع على قناة اغابى وشكرا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 نوفمبر 2010)

sylvy قال:


> كنت عايزة مجموعة الترانيم  عن البابا شنودة لكورال مارمرقس بكنيسة مارمرقس بالاسكندرية اللى بتذاع على قناة اغابى وشكرا


سيلفى ممكن اسامى الترانيم طيب 
​


----------



## sylvy (12 نوفمبر 2010)

معرفش اسامى الترانيم بتاعة كورال مارمرقس بالاسكندري  هى كلها ترانيم عن قداسة البابا شنودة


----------



## yoyoman (13 نوفمبر 2010)

اذا امكن انا عاوز ترنيمة لفريق قلب داود اسمها " لا تبكى يا سيد الاكوان " هى مش موجوده فى الشريط بس انا سمعتها فى حفلة .. ياريت علشان محتاجها جداا جداا


----------



## Samir poet (18 نوفمبر 2010)

انا عاوز ترنيمة لماهر فايز 

اسمها السائح المسيحي


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 نوفمبر 2010)

sylvy قال:


> معرفش اسامى الترانيم بتاعة كورال مارمرقس بالاسكندري  هى كلها ترانيم عن قداسة البابا شنودة


للاسف انا معرفهمش فياريت لو عرفتى اساميهم تجيبى الاسامى 
​


yoyoman قال:


> اذا امكن انا عاوز ترنيمة لفريق قلب داود اسمها " لا تبكى يا سيد الاكوان " هى مش موجوده فى الشريط بس انا سمعتها فى حفلة .. ياريت علشان محتاجها جداا جداا


مش موجودة :t7:
​


----------



## Samir poet (18 نوفمبر 2010)

انا عاوز ترنيمة لماهر فايز 

اسمها السائح المسيحي


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 نوفمبر 2010)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> انا عاوز ترنيمة لماهر فايز
> 
> اسمها السائح المسيحي


يا اخ سمير جارى رفعها هى حجمها كبير
برجاء الانتظار شوية 
​


----------



## Samir poet (18 نوفمبر 2010)

حاضر ادينى مستنى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 نوفمبر 2010)

السائح المسيحى 

او 

من هنا 
السائح المسيحى 
بجودة اقل وحجم اصغر
​


----------



## basboosa (19 نوفمبر 2010)

_انا عايزة ترنيمة انت صالح للكل لو تقدروا تجيبوهالى يكون كويس اوى وربنا يباركوا وياريت تكون mp3_​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 نوفمبر 2010)

basboosa قال:


> _انا عايزة ترنيمة انت صالح للكل لو تقدروا تجيبوهالى يكون كويس اوى وربنا يباركوا وياريت تكون mp3_​


*اتفضلى يا بسبوسة *
ترنيمة أنت صالح للكل.mp3

​


----------



## basboosa (20 نوفمبر 2010)

_ميرسى اوى يا بنت العدرا ربنا يباركك ويبارك تعبك _​


----------



## ayman adwar (22 نوفمبر 2010)

لو سمحولى ادارة المنتدى اريد ترنيمة مستهلش التى تذاع علىctv


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 نوفمبر 2010)

ayman adwar قال:


> لو سمحولى ادارة المنتدى اريد ترنيمة مستهلش التى تذاع علىctv


ايمن انت تقصد 

بقى انا استاهل 
ولا حاجة تانى 
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 نوفمبر 2010)

هو طلبى صعب شوية أنا نفسى ألاقى ترنيمة salut
هى فرنساوى للمرنمة مونيكا جورج باين فى شريط اختبرتنى يا إلهى لو الشريط كله موجود ياااااااريت ...

أشكركم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 نوفمبر 2010)

ABOTARBO قال:


> هو طلبى صعب شوية أنا نفسى ألاقى ترنيمة salut
> هى فرنساوى للمرنمة مونيكا جورج باين فى شريط اختبرتنى يا إلهى لو الشريط كله موجود ياااااااريت ...
> 
> أشكركم



01.ekhtabartny_elahy.mp3 
02.salam.mp3 
03.damy_al_thamen.mp3 
04.rafa3t_3ayny_elayk.mp3 
05.ya_ra3y_al_mo2mneen.mp3 
06.ontos.mp3 
07.salut.mp3 
08.lama_welda_yaso3.mp3 
09.molken_hamkom_3aleh.mp3 
10.narges_sharon.mp3 
11.gosymani.mp3 

12.raby-yaso3.mp3 

13.Khen_ou_shwt.mp3 ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> 01.ekhtabartny_elahy.mp3
> 02.salam.mp3
> 03.damy_al_thamen.mp3
> 04.rafa3t_3ayny_elayk.mp3
> ...


*تمااااااااااااااااااام ......
ربنا يعوضكم ويبارك خدمتكم الجميلة...
آمين*


----------



## ayman adwar (23 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوة يابنت العدرا وربنا يباركك


----------



## basboosa (26 نوفمبر 2010)

_انا عايزة كام ترنيمة ياريت يكونوا موجودين عندكوا 
من غيرك انت يا سيدى
انا ليا اله عينه عليا 
عصفورك غرد فى الغابة 
ماناش غيرك انت الهنا الحى بنترجاك
وياريت يكونوا mp3_​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 نوفمبر 2010)

basboosa قال:


> _انا عايزة كام ترنيمة ياريت يكونوا موجودين عندكوا
> من غيرك انت يا سيدى
> انا ليا اله عينه عليا
> عصفورك غرد فى الغابة
> ...


ترنيمة من غيرك انت ياسيدى - ليديا شديد.mp3


عصفورك غرد في الغابة- ماهر فايز.mp3


مالناش غيرك انت الهنا الحي بنترجاه.mp3

بالنسبة لترنيمة انا ليا اله مش موجود غير مكتوبة للاسف​


----------



## basboosa (27 نوفمبر 2010)

_ميرسى اوى يا بنت العدرا ربنا يباركك ويبارك تعبك ولا يهمك الترنيمة الاخيرة دى لما تنزل على النت كفاية تعبك معايا فى التلاتة التانين ربنا يباركك _​


----------



## basboosa (27 نوفمبر 2010)

معلش هتعبك معايا انا عايزة ترنيمة المعصرة لماهر فايز 
وترنيمة المؤمن المسيحى لماهر فايز​


----------



## jesus.my.life (27 نوفمبر 2010)

basboosa قال:


> معلش هتعبك معايا انا عايزة ترنيمة المعصرة لماهر فايز
> وترنيمة المؤمن المسيحى لماهر فايز​



دى مجموعة ترانيم لماهر فايز هتلاقى فيها الى عايزاه 

ادخلى هنا​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 نوفمبر 2010)

basboosa قال:


> معلش هتعبك معايا انا عايزة ترنيمة المعصرة لماهر فايز
> وترنيمة المؤمن المسيحى لماهر فايز


ترنيمة المعصرة
​


----------



## ayman adwar (27 نوفمبر 2010)

ترنيمة لوكستر الشموغ 
جيتل وانا مديون


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 نوفمبر 2010)

ayman adwar قال:


> ترنيمة لوكستر الشموغ
> جيتل وانا مديون




*جيتلك وانا مديون

اما الترنيمه الاولي مش لاقيتها​*


----------



## kalabala (27 نوفمبر 2010)

انا فيه ترنيمة كانت بتيجى للعدرا على قناة سى تى فى اسمها يا عدرا حضنك دافى لو جبتهالى يبقى شكراااااااااا اوى لانى دايخه عليها


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 نوفمبر 2010)

kalabala قال:


> انا فيه ترنيمة كانت بتيجى للعدرا على قناة سى تى فى اسمها يا عدرا حضنك دافى لو جبتهالى يبقى شكراااااااااا اوى لانى دايخه عليها


يا عدرا حضنك دافي.mp3​


----------



## الملاك الخجول (28 نوفمبر 2010)

انا عاوزه ترانيم بصوت ابونا داود لمعى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

الملاك الخجول قال:


> انا عاوزه ترانيم بصوت ابونا داود لمعى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


* علمني*
* http://www.4shared.com/file/77753913/d60bfeb0/3alemni_Antazerak_ya_rab.html*

* حياتي تشبه قيثارة*
* http://www.4shared.com/file/77754288/1994b29/7ayati_toshbeh_kesara.html*

* أدنو إليك أرتاح*
* http://www.4shared.com/file/77754802/2402ade9/Adno_Elek_Arta7.html*

* أيها الفخاري الأعظم*
* http://www.4shared.com/file/77755333/ccc14638/Ayha_Al_Fa5ari_El_A3zam.html*

* بنحت حياتنا قدامك*
* http://www.4shared.com/file/77755705/9861812/Ben7ot_7ayatna_Odamak.html*

* إمسك يا رب إيدي*
* http://www.4shared.com/file/77755942/f91065bf/Emsek_Ya_Rab_2edi.html*

* إسمع صراخي يا سيدي*
* http://www.4shared.com/file/77756503/f1d4c6a7/Esma3_Sora5i_ya_Sayedi.html*

* في سفينتي*
* http://www.4shared.com/file/77757020/e49c5011/Fi_Safenati_Anta_Ya_Rabi.html*

* في يوم مريت عليا*
* http://www.4shared.com/file/77757480/197a1047/Fi_Yoom_Maret_3alaya.html*

* قلبي الخفاق*
* http://www.4shared.com/file/77769337/c6da4749/Kalbi_El_Khafag.html*

* صورتي عندك*
* http://www.4shared.com/file/77769339/21626a4e/Sorti_3andak.html*

* كانت أول مرة أحسه*
* http://www.4shared.com/file/77769342/f9f12501/Kanet_Awel_Mara_A7eso.html*

* سلمت نفسك فى يديك*
* http://www.4shared.com/file/77769341/60f874bb/Salamt_Nafsi_Fi_Yadek.html*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*سلام ونعمه...
بليييز ترنيمة: ردلى روحى لقدس أبونا موسى...انا سمعتها لكن ملقتهاش للتحميل.
وربنا يعوضكم تاسونى*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *سلام ونعمه...
> بليييز ترنيمة: ردلى روحى لقدس أبونا موسى...انا سمعتها لكن ملقتهاش للتحميل.
> وربنا يعوضكم تاسونى*


اخويا الغالى 
معلش لو انت شوفتها فيديو او مسموعة ممكن تجيب اللينك
لانى لقيتها ع اليوتيوب حتة منها ورفعتها 
​http://www.4shared.com/audio/4ZemIzbs/Rodly_ro7y.html


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> اخويا الغالى
> معلش لو انت شوفتها فيديو او مسموعة ممكن تجيب اللينك
> لانى لقيتها ع اليوتيوب حتة منها ورفعتها
> ​http://www.4shared.com/audio/4zemizbs/rodly_ro7y.html


ربنا يبارك خدمتكم تاسونى
أنا لقيتها فى موقع اسمه ترانيم عربية بس للسماع مش للتحميل.
متشكر خالص لتعبكم


----------



## ayman adwar (29 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا للترنيمة وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*بلييييييييييز عايز ترنيمتين للمرنمة ليديا شديد :
1_ ترنيمة مفارقنيش (فيديو + mp3
2_ ترنيمة ترنيمة مال الى و سمع صراخى mp3

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## ayman adwar (29 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *جيتلك وانا مديون
> 
> اما الترنيمه الاولي مش لاقيتها​*



اريد ترنيمة لاوكسترا الشموع


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 نوفمبر 2010)

ayman adwar قال:


> اريد ترنيمة لاوكسترا الشموع


ايه اسم الترنيمة يا ايمن ؟
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 نوفمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *بلييييييييييز عايز ترنيمتين للمرنمة ليديا شديد :
> 1_ ترنيمة مفارقنيش (فيديو + mp3
> 2_ ترنيمة ترنيمة مال الى و سمع صراخى mp3
> 
> ...


جارى رفعهم يا ابوتربو 
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> جارى رفعهم يا ابوتربو
> ​


*متشكر قوى تاسونى........معلش هتعب حضرتك*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 نوفمبر 2010)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *بلييييييييييز عايز ترنيمتين للمرنمة ليديا شديد :
> 1_ ترنيمة مفارقنيش (فيديو + mp3
> 2_ ترنيمة ترنيمة مال الى و سمع صراخى mp3
> 
> ...





ABOTARBO قال:


> *متشكر قوى تاسونى........معلش هتعب حضرتك*


تعبك راحة مفيش تعب ولا حاجة 

مفارقنيش 

مفارقنيش فيديو
مالى الى وسمع صراخى​


----------



## ayman adwar (30 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> ايه اسم الترنيمة يا ايمن ؟
> ​



اسم الترنيمة جيتلك وانا مديون لاوركسترا الشموع


----------



## jesus.my.life (30 نوفمبر 2010)

ayman adwar قال:


> اسم الترنيمة جيتلك وانا مديون لاوركسترا الشموع



ثوانى وتكون الترنيمة عندك​


----------



## sameer_2009 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

اخوان أبان أبحث عن ترنيمة في وقته يصنع عجبا لفريق التسبيح الشريط الحادي عشر
هل من يخدمني بها


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 نوفمبر 2010)

ayman adwar قال:


> اسم الترنيمة جيتلك وانا مديون لاوركسترا الشموع


للاسف مش لقياها بصوتهم 
​


jesus.my.life قال:


> ثوانى وتكون الترنيمة عندك​


ياريت يا شادى لو عندك ترفعها 
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 نوفمبر 2010)

sameer_2009 قال:


> اخوان أبان أبحث عن ترنيمة في وقته يصنع عجبا لفريق التسبيح الشريط الحادي عشر
> هل من يخدمني بها


يصنع عجبا
​


----------



## jesus.my.life (30 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> للاسف مش لقياها بصوتهم
> ​
> ياريت يا شادى لو عندك ترفعها
> ​



وحياتك رفعتها 3 مرات على النت وبعد ما يخلص رفع يقولى ايرور لحد ما هولع فى النت 
انا جبتها رام من النت وبحولها ام بى ثرى وبرفعها صلى انها تكمل​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> وحياتك رفعتها 3 مرات على النت وبعد ما يخلص رفع يقولى ايرور لحد ما هولع فى النت
> انا جبتها رام من النت وبحولها ام بى ثرى وبرفعها صلى انها تكمل​


طيب هاتلى اللينك وانا اظبطها ارفعها من عندى
​


----------



## jesus.my.life (30 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> طيب هاتلى اللينك وانا اظبطها ارفعها من عندى
> ​



انا بجبرها على رابع موقع اهو للرفع وللمرة الخامسه يارب يكمل ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> تعبك راحة مفيش تعب ولا حاجة
> 
> مفارقنيش
> 
> ...


*متشكر خاااااااااااااااااالص يا تاسونى.....
ربنا يعوضكم ويبارك خدمتكم الجميلة...
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## jesus.my.life (30 نوفمبر 2010)

اتفضل الترنيمة 

الترنيمة جيتلك وانا مديون لاوركسترا الشموع


----------



## ayman adwar (1 ديسمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> اتفضل الترنيمة
> 
> الترنيمة جيتلك وانا مديون لاوركسترا الشموع



شكرا للترنيمة بس دى لفاديا معلش تعبتك


----------



## ĘϰŁǖşįνѐ (1 ديسمبر 2010)

ترنيمه ها قد اعيت نفسي


----------



## ĘϰŁǖşįνѐ (1 ديسمبر 2010)

سلام ونعمه عايز ترنميه 

ها قد اعيت في نفسي

عايزها تحميل مباشر لان ما اعرف احملها 

وشكرا


----------



## sameer_2009 (1 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا للعضو Bent El3dra بارككم الرب في خدمته مزيدا ومزيدا  سعدت كثيرا بالترنيمة هل نستطيع أن  نكمل في طلباتنا الاخرى من الترانيم ونطلب أيضا  ترنيمتي
1- احبك نفسي تهتف احبك روحي  ( بصراحة لا أعرف اسم المرنم لها ) 
2- نأتي بذبيحة الشكر لفريق الحياة الأفضل في شريط مختارات 2 
وبركة المسيح معكم


----------



## mina_lordman (1 ديسمبر 2010)

plz ana 3awez trnema ana dwrt 3liha kter 3la elnet msh la2iha l2nha 2adema awe kant 3nde 3la shret mn 10 snen t2reban aw aktr kaman eltrnema bt2ol : "enta elbaba shnoda enshodet 7ob w 5er w salam lma atklm 3nk ml2ash fe kamos eldonia kalam enta elbaba shnoda enshodet 7ob w 5er w salam lma atklm 3nk ml2ash fe kamos eldonia kalam 7ob w 5er .. 2lb kbeer .. 3lm 3`zeer .. w m7ba msh m7doda "
" w fe 3asrak zad elezdhar gwa elkanayes w eldyar w el2diora saba7et 3amar w elsala feha lel w nhar "
dol elgoz2in eli fakrhom mnha yaret lw eltrnema de 3nd 7ad y3mlha upload w mntzr elrad


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 ديسمبر 2010)

ĘϰŁǖşįνѐ;2493937 قال:
			
		

> سلام ونعمه عايز ترنميه
> 
> ها قد اعيت في نفسي
> 
> ...


ترنيمة ها قد اعيت فيا نفسى 
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*بلييييييييييز ترنيمة دى الأبواب مفتوحه ...للمرنم أيمن كفرونى
والرب يعوضكم*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 ديسمبر 2010)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *بلييييييييييز ترنيمة دى الأبواب مفتوحه ...للمرنم أيمن كفرونى
> والرب يعوضكم*


دى الابواب مفتوحة
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 ديسمبر 2010)

sameer_2009 قال:


> شكرا للعضو bent el3dra بارككم الرب في خدمته مزيدا ومزيدا  سعدت كثيرا بالترنيمة هل نستطيع أن  نكمل في طلباتنا الاخرى من الترانيم ونطلب أيضا  ترنيمتي
> 1- احبك نفسي تهتف احبك روحي  ( بصراحة لا أعرف اسم المرنم لها )
> 2- نأتي بذبيحة الشكر لفريق الحياة الأفضل في شريط مختارات 2
> وبركة المسيح معكم


للاسف موجودين مكتوبين بس
هدورلك تانى ياسمير
​


mina_lordman قال:


> plz ana 3awez trnema ana dwrt 3liha kter 3la elnet msh la2iha l2nha 2adema awe kant 3nde 3la shret mn 10 snen t2reban aw aktr kaman eltrnema bt2ol : "enta elbaba shnoda enshodet 7ob w 5er w salam lma atklm 3nk ml2ash fe kamos eldonia kalam enta elbaba shnoda enshodet 7ob w 5er w salam lma atklm 3nk ml2ash fe kamos eldonia kalam 7ob w 5er .. 2lb kbeer .. 3lm 3`zeer .. W m7ba msh m7doda "
> " w fe 3asrak zad elezdhar gwa elkanayes w eldyar w el2diora saba7et 3amar w elsala feha lel w nhar "
> dol elgoz2in eli fakrhom mnha yaret lw eltrnema de 3nd 7ad y3mlha upload w mntzr elrad


مش موجودة يا مينا
ولو سمحت المشاركات تكون بالعربى حسب قوانين المنتدى 
​


----------



## mina_lordman (1 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لتعبك و اسف مكنتش اعرف اني لازم اكتب عربي


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 ديسمبر 2010)

mina_lordman قال:


> شكرا لتعبك و اسف مكنتش اعرف اني لازم اكتب عربي


ولا يهمك وهحاول الاقيهالك تانى 
منور المنتدى
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 ديسمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> دى الابواب مفتوحة
> ​


*ميرسى كتيييييييير
ربنا يعوضكم*


----------



## ĘϰŁǖşįνѐ (1 ديسمبر 2010)

ترنيمه ها قد اعيت نفسي

انا عايز هل ترنميه 

ترنيمه ها قد اعيت نفسي

ساعدوني ارجوكم

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 ديسمبر 2010)

ĘϰŁǖşįνѐ;2494409 قال:
			
		

> ترنيمه ها قد اعيت نفسي
> 
> انا عايز هل ترنميه
> 
> ...


ترنيمة ها قد اعيت فيا نفسى ​


----------



## oesi no (1 ديسمبر 2010)

اسمع صراخى ياسيدى عاوزها لمين ( ها قد اعيت فى نفسي ) ؟


----------



## ĘϰŁǖşįνѐ (2 ديسمبر 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> اسمع صراخى ياسيدى عاوزها لمين ( ها قد اعيت فى نفسي ) ؟



شكرا الك حطولياها العضوه الي قبلك الف شكر


----------



## ĘϰŁǖşįνѐ (2 ديسمبر 2010)

عايز ترنميه لما اكون وحيد 

وشكرا الكم مره تانيه

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 ديسمبر 2010)

ĘϰŁǖşįνѐ;2494802 قال:
			
		

> عايز ترنميه لما اكون وحيد
> 
> وشكرا الكم مره تانيه
> 
> ​


لما اكون تعبان ( لما اكون وحيد)

اعتقد دى اللى انت تقصدها لو مش هى ياريت تقول​


----------



## ĘϰŁǖşįνѐ (2 ديسمبر 2010)

اوك رح اشوفهـأ واقلكي

شكرا ليكي​


----------



## nader2011 (3 ديسمبر 2010)

كان عندى طلب هل ممكن الفيديو كليب لترنيمة (امسك فى ايدى وخدنى من ضعفى التقيل)؟؟
وشكرا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

nader2011 قال:


> كان عندى طلب هل ممكن الفيديو كليب لترنيمة (امسك فى ايدى وخدنى من ضعفى التقيل)؟؟
> وشكرا


ترنيمة امسك بايدي وخذني من ضعفي.flv​


----------



## basboosa (4 ديسمبر 2010)

_بليز انا عندى طلبين لترنيمتين هما موجودين فيديوهات على اليوتيوب بس مش عارفة ينفعوا يبقوا امب بى ثرى ولا لا... هما ترنيمة كللت السنة بجودك وترنيمة انا بمسك فيك للنهاية ياريت الاقيهم ام بى ثرى _​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 ديسمبر 2010)

basboosa قال:


> _بليز انا عندى طلبين لترنيمتين هما موجودين فيديوهات على اليوتيوب بس مش عارفة ينفعوا يبقوا امب بى ثرى ولا لا... هما ترنيمة كللت السنة بجودك وترنيمة انا بمسك فيك للنهاية ياريت الاقيهم ام بى ثرى _​


كللت السنة بجودك 

انا بمسك فيك

بصى حبيبتى لو فى اى واحدة فيهم سمعتيها بصوت تانى وعايزاها هاتى اللينك وانا اعملهالك ​


----------



## basboosa (4 ديسمبر 2010)

_ميرسى اوى يا حبيبتى على تعبك معايا 
انا سمعت الفيديو ده لو ينفع ياريت تعملوهولى ام بى ثرى 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQcvYLYtDZE _​


----------



## oesi no (4 ديسمبر 2010)

كللت السنة بجودك ​


----------



## oesi no (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*اى ترنيمة على اليوتيب عايزينها ام بى ثرى ابعتوا لينكها كامل وسيبوا الباقى عليا
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 ديسمبر 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *اى ترنيمة على اليوتيب عايزينها ام بى ثرى ابعتوا لينكها كامل وسيبوا الباقى عليا
> *​


كفاءة ياباشا ههههههههه
:t16::t16::t16:
​


----------



## basboosa (4 ديسمبر 2010)

ميرسى اوى على تعبكوا ربنا يباركوا اوى ويبارك تعبوكوا ده اوى 
ياريت بقى اللينك ده كمان يبقى ام بى ثرى 
​http://www.mediafire.com/?f80ix82k9oglebv


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 ديسمبر 2010)

basboosa قال:


> ميرسى اوى على تعبكوا ربنا يباركوا اوى ويبارك تعبوكوا ده اوى
> ياريت بقى اللينك ده كمان يبقى ام بى ثرى
> ​http://www.mediafire.com/?f80ix82k9oglebv


المعصرة 
​


----------



## oesi no (4 ديسمبر 2010)

المعصرة ​


----------



## basboosa (4 ديسمبر 2010)

_بجد مش عارفة اقولكوا ايه انتوا بجد رائعين جدا ربنا يباركوا :mus13::ura1::t4:_​


----------



## basboosa (6 ديسمبر 2010)

_بليز يا جماعة انا عايزة كام ترنيمة فيديو يبقوا ام بى ثرى معلش هتعبكوا معايا 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfZ1cPvqPpw&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBzId7yh9Ik&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8eBmp-EUJc&feature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZnfar_4bQ8&feature=related _​ وميرسى ليكوا اوى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 ديسمبر 2010)

basboosa قال:


> _بليز يا جماعة انا عايزة كام ترنيمة فيديو يبقوا ام بى ثرى معلش هتعبكوا معايا
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfz1cpvqppw&feature=related
> 
> التحميل
> ...


 لو فى اى مشكلة قوليلى ​


----------



## basboosa (6 ديسمبر 2010)

_لا حبيبتى مفيش مشكلة كلهم كويسين وشغالين كويس 
ميرسى خالص وربنا يباركك اكتر واكتر _​


----------



## erenysamuel (8 ديسمبر 2010)

ترنيمة "يسوع وصي تملي وقال حب قريبك كنفسك" من شريط "فتافيت السكر"
و ده لينك للشريط 
http://www.samaloutdiocese.com/kides_traneem.html


----------



## basboosa (8 ديسمبر 2010)

بليز انا عايزة الترنيمتين دوا ام بى ثرى         

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjauxpjTQ6s


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSY31N7iIuU&feature=related


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 ديسمبر 2010)

erenysamuel قال:


> ترنيمة "يسوع وصي تملي وقال حب قريبك كنفسك" من شريط "فتافيت السكر"
> و ده لينك للشريط
> http://www.samaloutdiocese.com/kides_traneem.html


يسوع وصى
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 ديسمبر 2010)

basboosa قال:


> بليز انا عايزة الترنيمتين دوا ام بى ثرى
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjauxpjtq6s
> 
> ...





basboosa قال:


> التحميل​



تؤمرى ياحبيبتى
​


----------



## basboosa (8 ديسمبر 2010)

:smil12::t4::t4::t4:انتى بجد رائعة جدا يا بنت العدرا وبجد انا تعباكى معايا كتير بس انتى واضح كده انك قلبك نفى جدا وكله محبة للناس وبتحبى تساعدى الناس


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 ديسمبر 2010)

basboosa قال:


> :smil12::t4::t4::t4:انتى بجد رائعة جدا يا بنت العدرا وبجد انا تعباكى معايا كتير بس انتى واضح كده انك قلبك نفى جدا وكله محبة للناس وبتحبى تساعدى الناس


ربنا يخليكى ياحبيبتى على الكلام اللى مش استاهله خااااااااااااااااالص ده
وتحت امرك فى اى حاجة 
​


----------



## sameer_2009 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

هل من لديه ترنيمة قلبي فرحان لاني ماشي مع يسوع من شرائط الاطفال لفريق الحياة الافضل رجاء من يخدمني ويخدم الرب بجلبها لي


----------



## marmora jesus (9 ديسمبر 2010)

sameer_2009 قال:


> هل من لديه ترنيمة قلبي فرحان لاني ماشي مع يسوع من شرائط الاطفال لفريق الحياة الافضل رجاء من يخدمني ويخدم الرب بجلبها لي




 الترنيمة اسمها فرح ( فرح وسلام علي طول ) من شريط قلبي فرحان

http://www.4shared.com/audio/CwyxXeFl/___.html​


----------



## ابن الصوفانية (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*طلب*

ممكن يا اخوة تراتيل سيدة الصوفانية بصوت السيدة ميرنا الأخرس كندا 1992 مش جوقة الفرح 2002


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: طلب*




ابن الصوفانية قال:


> ممكن يا اخوة تراتيل سيدة الصوفانية بصوت السيدة ميرنا الأخرس كندا 1992 مش جوقة الفرح 2002


للاسف مش عارفة اجيبها 
اتمنى لو اى حد يقدر يجيبهالك 
​


----------



## kimo figo (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*ياريت لو عندك من الحان باراباس لفريق قلب داود تقريبا اللى مرنمها .. *

*انا عندى بصوت البابا و معاة الكورال بس نفسى فيها كورال بس !! *​


----------



## rago_amor (10 ديسمبر 2010)

ممكن ترنيمة (يا إلهي أعمق الحب هواك) النسخة بتاعة ctv we Aghapy


----------



## basboosa (10 ديسمبر 2010)

_بليز يا قمر انا عايزة الترنيمة ام بى ثرى 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hP23VHARCa4&feature=related _​


----------



## ابن الصوفانية (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*بس لو سمحتو اي ترتيلة لسيدة الصوفانية بصيغة wma مع صورة الألبوم*


----------



## oesi no (10 ديسمبر 2010)

basboosa قال:


> _بليز يا قمر انا عايزة الترنيمة ام بى ثرى
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hP23VHARCa4&feature=related _​


للتحميل كليك يمين + save target as ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 ديسمبر 2010)

basboosa قال:


> _بليز يا قمر انا عايزة الترنيمة ام بى ثرى
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hP23VHARCa4&feature=related _​




*أضغط هنا*​


----------



## marmora jesus (10 ديسمبر 2010)

kimo figo قال:


> *ياريت لو عندك من الحان باراباس لفريق قلب داود تقريبا اللى مرنمها .. *​
> 
> *انا عندى بصوت البابا و معاة الكورال بس نفسى فيها كورال بس !! *​


 

هي لكورال داود المرنم بالبلينا

http://www.4shared.com/file/47353442/c1bdecc5/___online.html​


----------



## marmora jesus (10 ديسمبر 2010)

rago_amor قال:


> ممكن ترنيمة (يا إلهي أعمق الحب هواك) النسخة بتاعة ctv we Aghapy


 

شوف دوله كده

http://www.4shared.com/file/63592862/e7ee3d34/YA_ALHE.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/74178714/8816bf8/___.html?dirPwdVerified=ef309f01​


----------



## rago_amor (10 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً بجد مش عرف أقولك اه بجد ،،،،،،
طيب هو فيه ترنيمة اسمها " أحبك يا رب " برده مش لائيهة معلش سري d:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

rago_amor قال:


> شكراً بجد مش عرف أقولك اه بجد ،،،،،،
> طيب هو فيه ترنيمة اسمها " أحبك يا رب " برده مش لائيهة معلش سري d:


 أحبك يارب.mp3​


----------



## rago_amor (10 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً      :d:d:d


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*بليز عايز ترنيمة يهرب منك خوفك_ساتر ميخائيل
وربنا يعوض  تعب خدمتكم*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *بليز عايز ترنيمة يهرب منك خوفك_ساتر ميخائيل
> وربنا يعوض  تعب خدمتكم*


يهرب منك خوفك
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 ديسمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> يهرب منك خوفك
> ​


*ميرسى كتييييييير تاسونى
ربنا يعوضكم*


----------



## nadernsry (12 ديسمبر 2010)

سلام المسيح معكم لى رجاء تجيبولى مديحة الصلبوت بصوت بولس ملاك
وهى موجودة فى شريط قديم لة باسم عذراء الصليب
وهى موجودة على النت بصوت حد تانى لكن انا عايزها بصوت بولس ملاك


----------



## farida m (12 ديسمبر 2010)

nadernsry قال:


> سلام المسيح معكم لى رجاء تجيبولى مديحة الصلبوت بصوت بولس ملاك
> وهى موجودة فى شريط قديم لة باسم عذراء الصليب
> وهى موجودة على النت بصوت حد تانى لكن انا عايزها بصوت بولس ملاك


 

للاسف انا دورت عليه كتير قوى قبل كدة ومالاقيتهوش
اتمنى حد من الاعضاء يعرف يجيبه


----------



## kimo figo (13 ديسمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> هي لكورال داود المرنم بالبلينا
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/47353442/c1bdecc5/___online.html​



*ميرسى جدا ليكى و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .. :t16:*
​


----------



## kimo figo (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*marmora jesus @ *

* شكرا جدا ليكى .. الترنيمة دى فعلا اللى عايزها بس مش كورال دة .. *

* لو عند حضرتك الكورال دة .. *

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7qSsiXRWKo*

*و اسف جدا ..* ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 ديسمبر 2010)

kimo figo قال:


> *marmora jesus @ *
> 
> * شكرا جدا ليكى .. الترنيمة دى فعلا اللى عايزها بس مش كورال دة .. *
> 
> ...


http://www.vidtomp3.com/download.php?video=m7qSsiXRWKo​


----------



## Samir poet (15 ديسمبر 2010)

رجاء محبة انا عاوز بى اية طريقة 
البوم  بنحبك يا بطل يارومانى للمرنم رومانى رؤوف
وانا شاكر تعب محبتكم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 ديسمبر 2010)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> رجاء محبة انا عاوز بى اية طريقة
> البوم  بنحبك يا بطل يارومانى للمرنم رومانى رؤوف
> وانا شاكر تعب محبتكم


بنحبك يابطل ياروماني.rar​


----------



## Samir poet (16 ديسمبر 2010)

انا عاوزه mp3
وياريت كل ترنيمة منفصلة عن الاخر ة
عشان التحميل  تقيل جدااا
بمعنى شريط البوم  بنحبك يا بطل يارومانى
عبارة عن ترانيم كل ترنيمة لو حدها عشان التحميل تقيل وانا شاكر تعب محبتكم


----------



## عماد بنجا (16 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جدا بس في شريط انا عايزه ونفس القيه اسم الشريط دم سال هوه شريط قديم بس روعه وشكرا عل


----------



## عماد بنجا (16 ديسمبر 2010)

:smi420:شكرا جدا بس في شريط انا عايزه ونفس القيه اسم الشريط دم سال هوه شريط قديم بس روعه وشكرا عل تعبكم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 ديسمبر 2010)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> انا عاوزه mp3
> وياريت كل ترنيمة منفصلة عن الاخر ة
> عشان التحميل  تقيل جدااا
> بمعنى شريط البوم  بنحبك يا بطل يارومانى
> عبارة عن ترانيم كل ترنيمة لو حدها عشان التحميل تقيل وانا شاكر تعب محبتكم


اتمنيت يا رومانى
انا جاى عشان ازورك
انا جايلك
بشفاعتك انت
بنحبك يابطل يارومانى
ج.ر.ج.س
صليب الفادى
فى السما
مارجرجس الرومانى
مليون وردة
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 ديسمبر 2010)

عماد بنجا قال:


> شكرا جدا بس في شريط انا عايزه ونفس القيه اسم الشريط دم سال هوه شريط قديم بس روعه وشكرا عل





عماد بنجا قال:


> :smi420:شكرا جدا بس في شريط انا عايزه ونفس القيه اسم الشريط دم سال هوه شريط قديم بس روعه وشكرا عل تعبكم


للاسف مش لقياه خالص يا عماد 
​


----------



## basboosa (19 ديسمبر 2010)

_بليز انا عايزة الترنيمتين دول ام بى ثرى 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KG13hDBYRG4&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9mvDuSMHKk&feature=related
وكل سنة وانتوا طيبين   _​


----------



## marwan1 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

ممكن اديك الحل نزلها بي ريل الجديد اخر نسخة اسمها ريل اكسبي قوولد-فيها محول الكليبات الى امبي سريي


----------



## farida m (19 ديسمبر 2010)

basboosa قال:


> _بليز انا عايزة الترنيمتين دول ام بى ثرى _​
> 
> _http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KG13hDBYRG4&feature=related_​
> _http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9mvDuSMHKk&feature=related_
> ...


 

ترنيمة عمرى ما هافشل لهرماس سمير
http://www.4shared.com/audio/jwT18Tzy/3omre_mh2fshala--Mp3-tranem.html

الترنيمة التانية جارى البحث عنها​


----------



## farida m (19 ديسمبر 2010)

والترنيمة التانية اهى

امراة فاضلة
http://www.4shared.com/audio/QE9xurso/emra2ton-fadltn.html​
انا على فكرة مش باعرف احولهم من اليوتيوب لام بى ثرى علاشن كدة نزلتهم من على النت على طول يا رب يكونوا بجودة صوت كويس​


----------



## marwan1 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

يااخت فريده انا ممكن اساعدك بس ارسلها ليكي ازاي


----------



## farida m (19 ديسمبر 2010)

هو انا عارفة الحل اللى انت كتبته فى مشاركتك السابقة بس انا للاسف مش عندى ريل الجديد ..... هاحاول انزله ان شاء الله

متشكرة على زوقك واهتمامك


----------



## marwan1 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

على العموم كنت نفسي اساعدك -واحولها ليكي بس كيف انزلها على متديات الكنيسه مش عارف


----------



## basboosa (19 ديسمبر 2010)

_شكرا اوى اوى على تعيك فريدة 
بس للاسف الترنيمة الاولى مش شغالة والتانية مش هى المطلوبة 
ربنا يباركك ويبارك تعبك_​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 ديسمبر 2010)

basboosa قال:


> _بليز انا عايزة الترنيمتين دول ام بى ثرى
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KG13hDBYRG4&feature=related
> 
> ...


عمرى ما هافشل

صفات المرأة الفاضلة

معلش يا بسبوسة اتأخرت عليكى انهارده 
بس مكنتش موجودة 
وشكراااااا خالص لاخواتنا على المساعدة
ربنا يعوضكم 
كل سنة وانتم طيبين
​


----------



## bashaeran (20 ديسمبر 2010)

*سلام المسيح ممكن طلب ورجائي بالطلب منكم *
*سمعنى ترنيمة السلام لك يا مريم السلام لك يا من ولدتي المسيح ممكن الحصول عليها ولكم مني غاية احترام والسلام برعاية الرب*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 ديسمبر 2010)

bashaeran قال:


> *سلام المسيح ممكن طلب ورجائي بالطلب منكم *
> *سمعنى ترنيمة السلام لك يا مريم السلام لك يا من ولدتي المسيح ممكن الحصول عليها ولكم مني غاية احترام والسلام برعاية الرب*


ترنيمة السلام لك 
ياريت لو مش هى تحاول توضحلى انهى ترنيمة محتاجها 
​


----------



## anosh (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*بنت العدراء ياسكر 
انا محتاجه ضرورى جدااااااااااااااااا
ترنيمة للاطفال انا مش عارفه اسمها بالظبط بي هى تقريبا اسمها 
و اشوف النجمه بتنور
 و بتكمل فوق بيت لحم تقف و تنور 
ياريت رجاء محبه فى اسرع وقت 
ميرسى ياقمر على تعبك ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 ديسمبر 2010)

anosh قال:


> *بنت العدراء ياسكر
> انا محتاجه ضرورى جدااااااااااااااااا
> ترنيمة للاطفال انا مش عارفه اسمها بالظبط بي هى تقريبا اسمها
> و اشوف النجمه بتنور
> ...


للاسف يا حبيبتى انا مش عرفاها
حاولى تشوفى اسمها طيب 
​


----------



## ابن الصوفانية (21 ديسمبر 2010)

بشفاعة القديسة مربم التي عليها اشرف السلام فليحفظكم طفل الأسطبل ابن البتول ولد المسيح هللوليا ممكن ترتيلة المجد لك يامظهر النور+افرحي ايتها الملكة


----------



## anosh (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا بنت العدراء خلاص لاقيتها​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 ديسمبر 2010)

ابن الصوفانية قال:


> بشفاعة القديسة مربم التي عليها اشرف السلام فليحفظكم طفل الأسطبل ابن البتول ولد المسيح هللوليا ممكن ترتيلة المجد لك يامظهر النور+افرحي ايتها الملكة


ترتيلة المجد لك يا مظهر النور

هدورلك على الترنيمة التانية واجيبهالك بإذن ربنا ​


----------



## ابن الصوفانية (22 ديسمبر 2010)

ممكن تراتيل سيدة الصوفانية


----------



## basboosa (22 ديسمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> عمرى ما هافشل
> 
> صفات المرأة الفاضلة
> 
> ...



ميرسى اوى يا بنت العدرا على تعبك حبيبتى 
وبجد المنتدى كان وحش من غيرك انا كنت ليصة اوى من غيرك 
ربنا يباركك حبيبتى وتكون السنة الجديدة سنة مليان افراح ليكى ونجاح وتفوق وسعادة
ربنا معاكى حبيبتى وكل سنة وانتى طيبة​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 ديسمبر 2010)

ابن الصوفانية قال:


> ممكن تراتيل سيدة الصوفانية


*
**كيرياليسون - جوقة الفرح *

* يامريم البكر - جوقة الفرح *

* انا نحييك - جوقة الفرح *

* حبك يامريم - جوقة الفرح *

* يا مريم يا ام الله - جوقة الفرح *

* عذراء يا ملجا البنين - جوقة الفرح *

* ياقوم في هذا المساء - جوقة الفرح *

* جوقة الفرح تراتيل الجمعة العظيمة يا يسوع الحياة *

* إليك الورد يامريم جوقة الفرح *


* ترتيلة اضافية *
* http://www.4shared.com/file/14115576...rah_choir.html* ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 ديسمبر 2010)

basboosa قال:


> ميرسى اوى يا بنت العدرا على تعبك حبيبتى
> وبجد المنتدى كان وحش من غيرك انا كنت ليصة اوى من غيرك
> ربنا يباركك حبيبتى وتكون السنة الجديدة سنة مليان افراح ليكى ونجاح وتفوق وسعادة
> ربنا معاكى حبيبتى وكل سنة وانتى طيبة​[/quote]
> ...


----------



## ĘϰŁǖşįνѐ (27 ديسمبر 2010)

عايز ترنميه 

ان  قلبي صار مغرم

وشكرا لكم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 ديسمبر 2010)

ĘϰŁǖşįνѐ;2523250 قال:
			
		

> عايز ترنميه
> 
> ان  قلبي صار مغرم
> 
> وشكرا لكم


للاسف مش موجودة غير مكتوبة
​


----------



## ĘϰŁǖşįνѐ (27 ديسمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> للاسف مش موجودة غير مكتوبة
> ​



اوك اشكرك


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 ديسمبر 2010)

سلام ونعمه...
بلييييييز عايز ترنيمة علشانى جيت .. هو انا لقيتها بس الصوت عايزه نقى .
ميرسى تاسونى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 ديسمبر 2010)

ABOTARBO قال:


> سلام ونعمه...
> بلييييييز عايز ترنيمة علشانى جيت .. هو انا لقيتها بس الصوت عايزه نقى .
> ميرسى تاسونى


اتفضل اخى الحبيب
اتمنى يكون صوتها كويس 

فاديا بزى - مسيحى علشانى جيت.mp3​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 ديسمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> اتفضل اخى الحبيب
> اتمنى يكون صوتها كويس
> 
> فاديا بزى - مسيحى علشانى جيت.mp3​


*ميرسى قوى تاسونى بس انا مُحرج أقول مش هى دى الترنيمة اللى اقصدها
هو فعلا اسمها مشابهة لترنيمة مسيحى علشانى جيت.
دى الترنيمة اللى اقصدها..

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2524396#post2524396

ميرسى تاسونى 
كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة*


----------



## farida m (28 ديسمبر 2010)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *ميرسى قوى تاسونى بس انا مُحرج أقول مش هى دى الترنيمة اللى اقصدها*
> *هو فعلا اسمها مشابهة لترنيمة مسيحى علشانى جيت.*
> *دى الترنيمة اللى اقصدها..*
> 
> ...


 

اتفضل الترنيمة .... اتمنى يكون صوتها احسن

علشانى جيت
http://www.4shared.com/audio/UCSdW4vf/__online.html​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 ديسمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *ميرسى قوى تاسونى بس انا مُحرج أقول مش هى دى الترنيمة اللى اقصدها
> هو فعلا اسمها مشابهة لترنيمة مسيحى علشانى جيت.
> دى الترنيمة اللى اقصدها..
> 
> ...


بعتذر ليك اخويا الغالى 
وانت طيب ربنا يخليك
​


farida m قال:


> اتفضل الترنيمة .... اتمنى يكون صوتها احسن
> 
> علشانى جيت
> http://www.4shared.com/audio/ucsdw4vf/__online.html​


تسلم ايدك يافريدة 
ربنا يعوضك
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 ديسمبر 2010)

farida m قال:


> اتفضل الترنيمة .... اتمنى يكون صوتها احسن
> 
> علشانى جيت
> http://www.4shared.com/audio/ucsdw4vf/__online.html​


*ميرسى كتير تاسونى 
ربنا يعوض تعبكم
كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة*


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 ديسمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> بعتذر ليك اخويا الغالى
> وانت طيب ربنا يخليك
> ​
> تسلم ايدك يافريدة
> ...


*لا يا تاسونى ما فى اسف
انا اللى موضحتش اسم الترنيمة 
وهى فعلا فيها تشابهة مع ترنيمة مسيحى عشانى جيت.
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم تاسونى*


----------



## farida m (29 ديسمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> بعتذر ليك اخويا الغالى
> وانت طيب ربنا يخليك​
> 
> تسلم ايدك يافريدة
> ربنا يعوضك​


 

انتى اللى تسلم ايدك يا بنت العدرا ..... انتى بجد عاملة مجهود جامد قوى وعاجبنى قوى سرعتك فى الرد علاشن كدة قولت اساعدك شوية واول ما بالاقى حاجة بانزلها على طول
كل سنة وانتوا طيبين دايما ومع يسوع على طول


----------



## المهندس الاعظم (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*عايزه شريط مهم*

انا بقالي كتير بدور علي شريط للشماس جورج منز و مرنمه تانيه بس مش فاكر اسمها ..... كله مدايح عن العذراء .... يا ريت حد يدلني علي لنك داونلود ليه او حتي مكتبه بتبيعه ... يا ريت بجد الاقيه

و في الترانيم دي :

يا مسافر للقاء ام النور

يا من عطيتي

شيري ني ماريا

انت الشفيع 

:999:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: عايزه شريط مهم*




المهندس الاعظم قال:


> انا بقالي كتير بدور علي شريط للشماس جورج منز و مرنمه تانيه بس مش فاكر اسمها ..... كله مدايح عن العذراء .... يا ريت حد يدلني علي لنك داونلود ليه او حتي مكتبه بتبيعه ... يا ريت بجد الاقيه
> 
> و في الترانيم دي :
> 
> ...


جورج منز14_أمي العذراء.rar​


----------



## azez_2010 (2 يناير 2011)

شكرا اخي الحبيب علي تعب محبتك


----------



## sollytwins (2 يناير 2011)

سلام المسيح كنت عايز ترنيمه كم قسي الظلم عليكي وهي من اشعار قداسه البابا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 يناير 2011)

sollytwins قال:


> سلام المسيح كنت عايز ترنيمه كم قسي الظلم عليكي وهي من اشعار قداسه البابا


كم قسى الظلم.mp3​


----------



## kimo figo (8 يناير 2011)

*سلام و نعمة ..

بعد اذنكم ليا طلبات صعبة شوية بس انا قعدت ادور عليها لغاية ما تعبت ومش لاقيها .

 اللى هى مجموعة اشعار البابا شنودة الثالث بصوت مرنمى رجال .. طلب غريب شوية بس محتاجة اوى ..

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم . 
*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 يناير 2011)

kimo figo قال:


> *سلام و نعمة ..
> 
> بعد اذنكم ليا طلبات صعبة شوية بس انا قعدت ادور عليها لغاية ما تعبت ومش لاقيها .
> 
> ...


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7136

اتمنى ده يكون قصدك
​


----------



## eyaziz (8 يناير 2011)

لو سمحت ممكن شريط "شئ يطمنا" لكورال كنيسة مارجرجس هليوبوليس ... ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 يناير 2011)

*سلام ونعمه....
بليز  كوكتيل من الترانيم القديمة التراثية بس يارب الصوت يكون نقى وتكون الترانيم فردى مش كورال لو أمكن:
1_ترنيمة لما أكون تعبان 2_ وسط البحر الهايج.
3_ ترنيمة مين أحن منك 4_ ملك الملوك يا يسوع.
5_ ترنيمة ما عندى شئ أقدملك. 6 _المؤمن الأمين.
7_ بقى أنا أستاهل

ميرسى خالص تاسونى
وربنا يعوضكم
*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 يناير 2011)

eyaziz قال:


> لو سمحت ممكن شريط "شئ يطمنا" لكورال كنيسة مارجرجس هليوبوليس ... ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


للاسف مش موجود
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 يناير 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *سلام ونعمه....
> بليز  كوكتيل من الترانيم القديمة التراثية بس يارب الصوت يكون نقى وتكون الترانيم فردى مش كورال لو أمكن:
> 1_ترنيمة لما أكون تعبان 2_ وسط البحر الهايج.
> 3_ ترنيمة مين أحن منك 4_ ملك الملوك يا يسوع.
> ...



لما اكون تعبان

وسط البحر الهايج

مين احن منك

ملك الملوك يايسوع ( سنينة طويلة مضت)

ماعندى شئ

المؤمن الامين

بقى انا استاهل 

بقى انا استاهل كورال ctv 

اخويا الغالى لو فى مشكلة فى اى ترنيمة من حيث جودة الصوت بليز بلغنى هرفعلك غيرها 
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 يناير 2011)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> لما اكون تعبان
> 
> وسط البحر الهايج
> 
> ...


*ميرسى خااااااااااالص تاسونى...معلش تعبت حضرتك خالص
 ربنا يعوضكم 
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## kimo figo (9 يناير 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7136
> 
> اتمنى ده يكون قصدك
> ​



*هووووو بعينة :fun_lol:
الف شكر يا بنت العدرا لتعبك .. ربنا يعوضك .. *


----------



## شيرينوووو (10 يناير 2011)

*ميرسيه لتعبك معانا وياريت اناعايزة كل الترانيم اللى عن شهداء كنيسة القديسين اللى ظهرت خلال اسبوع الميلاد
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 يناير 2011)

شيرينوووو قال:


> *ميرسيه لتعبك معانا وياريت اناعايزة كل الترانيم اللى عن شهداء كنيسة القديسين اللى ظهرت خلال اسبوع الميلاد
> وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
> *


ترنيمة يارب فاديا بزى

متفكروش ان اللى راحوا

انا فى السما

دخلنا عشان نصلى

اوبريت اخر حضن

شريط شهيد ولكن

قصيدة الظلم ساد

ترنيمة انا مش ضعيف

عشان ساكتين

دول مؤقتا وهجيبلك الباقى بالكتير بكرة عشان عندى امتحان بكرة 
صلواتكم​


----------



## revlution (11 يناير 2011)

*رد: رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

باقى الكلمات بتقول ( خبى على فتيلتى المطفية )
ربنا يباركك


----------



## revlution (11 يناير 2011)

*رد: رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



جيجي ع قال:


> [center]ارجوكم ردوا علي[/center]ا



باقى كلمات الترنيمة بتقول ( *خبى على فتيلتى المطفية *)


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 يناير 2011)

revlution قال:


> باقى الكلمات بتقول ( خبى على فتيلتى المطفية )
> ربنا يباركك





revlution قال:


> باقى كلمات الترنيمة بتقول ( *خبى على فتيلتى المطفية *)


شكرا لمساعدتك 
بس مفيش داعى للرد على مشاركات قديييمة كده 
سلام ونعمة
​


----------



## dr_mego (13 يناير 2011)

فيه ترنيمة حلوة اوي ياريت حد يجيبها بتقول
انا مسيحي انا مسيحي ويسوع ده ربي وفاديا
انا مسيحي انا مسيحي والهي ده غالي عليا
انا مسيحي انا مسيحي ده حبيبي وازاي انساه
انا مسيحي انا مسيحي ده الموت عندي احلى حياة


----------



## oesi no (13 يناير 2011)

dr_mego قال:


> فيه ترنيمة حلوة اوي ياريت حد يجيبها بتقول
> انا مسيحي انا مسيحي ويسوع ده ربي وفاديا
> انا مسيحي انا مسيحي والهي ده غالي عليا
> انا مسيحي انا مسيحي ده حبيبي وازاي انساه
> انا مسيحي انا مسيحي ده الموت عندي احلى حياة


انا مسيحى 
​


----------



## basboosa (14 يناير 2011)

بليز انا عايزة الترنيمة mp3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irQlAQ4S46g&feature=related ​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (14 يناير 2011)

basboosa قال:


> بليز انا عايزة الترنيمة mp3
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irQlAQ4S46g&feature=related ​




للتحميل
​


----------



## basboosa (14 يناير 2011)

_merci kter Brescela_​


----------



## magedrn (21 يناير 2011)

مساء الخير على كل الموجودين 
عايز شريط او ترنيمة عايش معانا للمرنمة سناء سعد 
هو للبابا كيرلس 
وشكرا على تعب محبتكم


----------



## ابن الصوفانية (21 يناير 2011)

الله محبة نبع المحبة لو تفضتلتو كتير بدي حتماَ ترتيلة كل ما يصيبني هدية منك يا الله


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 يناير 2011)

magedrn قال:


> مساء الخير على كل الموجودين
> عايز شريط او ترنيمة عايش معانا للمرنمة سناء سعد
> هو للبابا كيرلس
> وشكرا على تعب محبتكم


ماجد انت متأكد من الاسم ؟
لانى للاسف مش لاقياها 
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 يناير 2011)

ابن الصوفانية قال:


> الله محبة نبع المحبة لو تفضتلتو كتير بدي حتماَ ترتيلة كل ما يصيبني هدية منك يا الله


*كل ما يصيبني هدية منك يا الله
*​


----------



## magedrn (21 يناير 2011)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> ماجد انت متأكد من الاسم ؟
> لانى للاسف مش لاقياها ​


 عارف صدقنى ومتاكد من الاسم 
هو شريط ترانيم للبابا كيرلس لسة شايفه الصبح وانا فى الخدمة 
وشوفت الاسم كمان
وانا قلبت النت كله على الشريط مش لاقيه عموما 
لو مش لقيته عادى مفيش مشاكل 
وميرسى على تعبك بنت العدراء


----------



## jojof (21 يناير 2011)

انا كنت عاوزة قصيدة احبك يارب يا قوتى لقداسةالبابا بالموسيقى بس ياريت تكون ام بى ثرى وربنا يعوضكم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 يناير 2011)

jojof قال:


> انا كنت عاوزة قصيدة احبك يارب يا قوتى لقداسةالبابا بالموسيقى بس ياريت تكون ام بى ثرى وربنا يعوضكم


http://www.mediafire.com/?v3tft384736wuf7​


----------



## fullaty (22 يناير 2011)

*سلام نعمه

انا عايزة ترنيمه هى قديمه شويه اسمها (سنه جديده من عمرى ياربى ) 
وهى خاصه باعياد الميلاد 

وحاولت ادور عليها ومش لاقتها 

ربنا يعوضك *


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 يناير 2011)

fullaty قال:


> *سلام نعمه
> 
> انا عايزة ترنيمه هى قديمه شويه اسمها (سنه جديده من عمرى ياربى )
> وهى خاصه باعياد الميلاد
> ...


بصى ياحبيبتى فى الترنيمة دى اسمها سنة عدت من عمرى ياربى
شوفى هى ولا لا 
​http://www.4shared.com/file/27945908/32230f01/___.html​


----------



## fullaty (22 يناير 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> بصى ياحبيبتى فى الترنيمة دى اسمها سنة عدت من عمرى ياربى
> شوفى هى ولا لا
> ​http://www.4shared.com/file/27945908/32230f01/___.html



*ميرسى يا بنوته على سرعه الرد:love45:

هشوفه واقولك *


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 يناير 2011)

magedrn قال:


> عارف صدقنى ومتاكد من الاسم
> هو شريط ترانيم للبابا كيرلس لسة شايفه الصبح وانا فى الخدمة
> وشوفت الاسم كمان
> وانا قلبت النت كله على الشريط مش لاقيه عموما
> ...


للاسف يا ماجد 
معلش بقى مش لقيتها 
​


----------



## fullaty (22 يناير 2011)

*بصى هى حلوة بس ممكن لو عندك ترانيم عيد ميلاد تانيه تجيبهالى 

معلش هتعبك:new8:*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 يناير 2011)

fullaty قال:


> *بصى هى حلوة بس ممكن لو عندك ترانيم عيد ميلاد تانيه تجيبهالى
> 
> معلش هتعبك:new8:*


انتى قصدك ترانيم عيد ميلاد ولا لعيد الميلاد المجيد؟
​


----------



## fullaty (22 يناير 2011)

*لا اعياد ميلاد اشخاص مش عيد الميلاد المجيد*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 يناير 2011)

fullaty قال:


> *لا اعياد ميلاد اشخاص مش عيد الميلاد المجيد*


ااااااااه هحاول اشوفلك حاضر :Love_Letter_Send:


ترنيمة عيد ميلاد دبدوبى

خدى دى مؤقتا هههههههه​


----------



## fullaty (22 يناير 2011)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> ااااااااه هحاول اشوفلك حاضر :love_letter_send:
> 
> 
> ترنيمة عيد ميلاد دبدوبى
> ...



*هههههههه ماشى يا قمر :99:

وبراحتك مفيش مشكله ممكن بكره الصبح لو مش فاضيه دلوقتى *


----------



## cobcob (23 يناير 2011)

fullaty قال:


> *سلام نعمه
> 
> انا عايزة ترنيمه هى قديمه شويه اسمها (سنه جديده من عمرى ياربى )
> وهى خاصه باعياد الميلاد
> ...



*
ممكن تسمع ترنيمة 
فى كل يوم حسيت ( سنة عدت من عمرى يا ربى )
من شريط كرنفال

وباذن ربنا نلاقى الترنيمة اللى انتى بتدورى عليها *​


----------



## fullaty (23 يناير 2011)

cobcob قال:


> *
> ممكن تسمعى ترنيمة
> فى كل يوم حسيت ( سنة عدت من عمرى يا ربى )
> من شريط كرنفال
> ...



*ميرسى ياكوبكوب هى فعلا 

وانا فى انتظار الباقى 

ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 يناير 2011)

fullaty قال:


> *هههههههه ماشى يا قمر :99:
> 
> وبراحتك مفيش مشكله ممكن بكره الصبح لو مش فاضيه دلوقتى *


معلش يا سكرة اولا على التأخير فى الرد
ثانيا انى للاسف مش لقيت ترانيم تنفع :t23:
​


----------



## fullaty (23 يناير 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> معلش يا سكرة اولا على التأخير فى الرد
> ثانيا انى للاسف مش لقيت ترانيم تنفع :t23:
> ​



*انا اللى اسفه ياقمر على تعبك 

ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك :t4:​*


----------



## basboosa (24 يناير 2011)

_بليز انا عايزة الترنيمتين دول ام بى سرى 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQDsmVMtfE8&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Js_PrzQfdK0 _​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 يناير 2011)

basboosa قال:


> _بليز انا عايزة الترنيمتين دول ام بى سرى
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQDsmVMtfE8&feature=related
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Js_PrzQfdK0 _​


اتفضلى ياعسل

الاولى

التانية
​


----------



## marmarhany27 (24 يناير 2011)

مساء الخير 
ممكن موقع او مكان ترانيم مكتوبه بس من فضلك بسرعه
لو امكن دلوقتي


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 يناير 2011)

marmarhany27 قال:


> مساء الخير
> ممكن موقع او مكان ترانيم مكتوبه بس من فضلك بسرعه
> لو امكن دلوقتي


http://st-takla.org/Lyrics-Spiritual-Songs/Spiritual_Songs_Lyrics_000-Index_.html


----------



## basboosa (24 يناير 2011)

thx bent el3adra​


----------



## bona63 (27 يناير 2011)

*اريد ترنيمه*

*صرخة جوة صدرى ونهر من الدموع ودة كان امرك ياربى واحنا علينا الخدوع مشيت ياغلى الحبيب وفراقك كان صعيب ومين بعدك فضالى يكون شمسى وضالى مباش لى حبيب*

منتظركم ضرورى


----------



## ابن الصوفانية (28 يناير 2011)

لوس سمحتو بدنا رابط فيه تراتيل الصوفانية


----------



## sylvy (2 فبراير 2011)

كنت عايزة ترنيمة ولسة بتنادى ياربى لكورال افا انطونى اللى بتيجى على قناة اغابى وشكرا


----------



## zaher332 (3 فبراير 2011)

اطلب البوم قررت ان اختار للمرنم نزار فارس لو سمحت


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 فبراير 2011)

bona63 قال:


> *اريد ترنيمه*
> 
> *صرخة جوة صدرى ونهر من الدموع ودة كان امرك ياربى واحنا علينا الخدوع مشيت ياغلى الحبيب وفراقك كان صعيب ومين بعدك فضالى يكون شمسى وضالى مباش لى حبيب*
> 
> منتظركم ضرورى


للاسف مش موجودة
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 فبراير 2011)

ابن الصوفانية قال:


> لوس سمحتو بدنا رابط فيه تراتيل الصوفانية


حاولت الاقي كتير طلبك بس مش بلاقيه 
فى حلقات لبرنامج بصراحة مش فاكرة اسمه هحاول اخدلك منه الترانيم ​


sylvy قال:


> كنت عايزة ترنيمة ولسة بتنادى ياربى لكورال افا انطونى اللى بتيجى على قناة اغابى وشكرا


هدورلك عليها حاضر​


zaher332 قال:


> اطلب البوم قررت ان اختار للمرنم نزار فارس لو سمحت


غالبا منزلش كامل على النت لسة ​


----------



## bona63 (5 فبراير 2011)

اوكى شكرا ليكم


----------



## نشات يوسف (7 فبراير 2011)

عاوز ترنيمة لما اقعد معاك لفريق الحياة الافضل​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 فبراير 2011)

نشات يوسف قال:


> عاوز ترنيمة لما اقعد معاك لفريق الحياة الافضل​


لما اقعد معاك.MP3​


----------



## Samir poet (8 فبراير 2011)

عاوز شريط فيك الامل 
للمرنم رومانى رؤوف
بس ياريت كل ترنيمة منفصلة عن بعضها


----------



## Samir poet (8 فبراير 2011)

وعاوز يكون غير منفصل كمان


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 فبراير 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> عاوز شريط فيك الامل
> للمرنم رومانى رؤوف
> بس ياريت كل ترنيمة منفصلة عن بعضها





سمير الشاعر قال:


> وعاوز يكون غير منفصل كمان


*مش موجود للاسف
*​


----------



## ChristianGirl (12 فبراير 2011)

Please i need some English worship songs,
I only have some for Castin crowns and Jeremy Camp which are really awesome. but i need more. so if anyone can help me to get more worshiop songs in English please i'll be waiting for it.
Thanks​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 فبراير 2011)

ChristianGirl قال:


> Please i need some English worship songs,
> I only have some for Castin crowns and Jeremy Camp which are really awesome. but i need more. so if anyone can help me to get more worshiop songs in English please i'll be waiting for it.
> Thanks​


More

Like a Good Shepherd

Take My Life

Melt

Take Me In

Surrender

All Things are Possible

How Could I forget

Be Small Enough

Only You Can Shake the Mountains

Everyday

*I will enter His gates*

*How Great Thou Art*

*Epourou (O King of Peace*

*O Come, O come Emmanuel*

*Where Are You*

*King of          Kings*

*Don't Leave me Alone**

when I feel worry*

our lord.wav

Just like the Bird.mp3

Hail to Mary.mp3

​


----------



## ChristianGirl (13 فبراير 2011)

Thanks alot ya +Bent El3dra+ that was Awesome.. 
bgd you were very helpful )


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 فبراير 2011)

*سلام ونعمه تاسونى
بليز لو ممكن الاقى ترنيمة اسمع صراخى يا سيدى للمرنمة المباركة منال سمير

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 فبراير 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *سلام ونعمه تاسونى
> بليز لو ممكن الاقى ترنيمة اسمع صراخى يا سيدى للمرنمة المباركة منال سمير
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


*اسمع صراخى
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 فبراير 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *اسمع صراخى
> *​


*ميرسى تاسونى
جارى الدونلود
ربنا يعوضكم*


----------



## marwan1 (17 فبراير 2011)

انا عندي الترنيم اسمع صراخي-بس لفريق الحياه الافضل


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 فبراير 2011)

marwan1 قال:


> انا عندي الترنيم اسمع صراخي-بس لفريق الحياه الافضل


*ميرسى ليك يامروان 
تم وضع الترنيمة خلاص 
ربنا يباركك*
​


----------



## kimo figo (18 فبراير 2011)

*لو سمحت عايز ترنيمة يسوع انت الفادى لفايزة ناثان .. *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 فبراير 2011)

kimo figo قال:


> *لو سمحت عايز ترنيمة يسوع انت الفادى لفايزة ناثان .. *​


*يسوع انت الفادى
*​


----------



## kimo figo (18 فبراير 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *يسوع انت الفادى
> *​



*بالسرعة دى :yaka: ربنا يباركك :yaka:*​


----------



## نانسي1980 (18 فبراير 2011)

*كل سنة و انتم طيبين بمناسبة فصح يونان 
كنت محتاجة ترانيم لعيد الام اطفال و كبار
و شكرا لتعب محبتكم​*


----------



## basboosa (19 فبراير 2011)

بليز انا عايزة اللينك ده ام بى ثرى 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAfbGP1h9gw ​


----------



## marwan1 (19 فبراير 2011)

نزليهو بي ريال بلير وبعد كدا بنفس الريل دا بيحول الى ام بي سري-اخر اصدار لي ريل


----------



## oesi no (19 فبراير 2011)

بسبوسة 
حطى لينك اليوتيب فى الموقع ده 
هيطلعلك لينك التحميل mp3 
http://www.vidtomp3.com/​


----------



## نانسي1980 (20 فبراير 2011)

نانسي1980 قال:


> *
> كنت محتاجة ترانيم لعيد الام اطفال و كبار
> و شكرا لتعب محبتكم​*



كنت محتاجة ترانيم ل ماما بمناسبة عيد الام


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 فبراير 2011)

نانسي1980 قال:


> كنت محتاجة ترانيم ل ماما بمناسبة عيد الام


*حاضر ياحبيبتى 
معلش اتأخرنا عليكى
هحاول اجمعلك انهارده ترانيم لعيد الام
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 فبراير 2011)

نانسي1980 قال:


> *كل سنة و انتم طيبين بمناسبة فصح يونان
> كنت محتاجة ترانيم لعيد الام اطفال و كبار
> و شكرا لتعب محبتكم​*


*ربى يخليكى ليا*

ماما عرفت منك.wav

صلاة فى عيد امى.mp3

*يسوع يخبرنى عن ماما*

ماما انت الحب.mp3

فــــى لحظـــــة.mp3

يــلا نفـــرح.mp3

حضن ماما.mp3

*ماما*
​


----------



## popomomo (23 فبراير 2011)

ارجوكم عايز ترنيمه حضن المراحم او حتي حد يقولي الاقي الشريط فين بجد خدمة كبيرة
 للكنيسة عندنا وده ايميلي 
*ممنوع وضع الايميلات لو سمحت*


----------



## oesi no (23 فبراير 2011)

popomomo قال:


> ارجوكم عايز ترنيمه حضن المراحم او حتي حد يقولي الاقي الشريط فين بجد خدمة كبيرة
> للكنيسة عندنا وده ايميلي
> *ممنوع وضع الايميلات لو سمحت*


*حالياً بالكنائس والأديرة والمكتبات المسيحة للأستفسار عن خدمة الفر...يق او طلب كميات  برجاء الأتصال بإدارة الفريق "" د/مايكل وجيه :موبايل:0124852031**
كلمه وقوله مكانك واسئله عن اقرب مكان تشترى منه الشريط
الفريق شريطه منزلش على النت *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 فبراير 2011)

Jesus Son 261 قال:


> *
> صباح الخير
> 
> سلام و نعمة الرب مع الجميع
> ...



*يااااااااااااااااارب يطلع هو اللى لقيته*
* بجد هتبسط جدا  هههههههه*

 *الجزء الاول*

 *الجزء التانى*​


----------



## sesmk (24 فبراير 2011)

ممكن شريط ماهر فايز استيقظي


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 فبراير 2011)

sesmk قال:


> ممكن شريط ماهر فايز استيقظي


*الشريط جديد وممنوع نزوله على المنتدى قبل 6 شهور من تاريخ اصداره
سلام ونعمة
*​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (28 فبراير 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *يااااااااااااااااارب يطلع هو اللى لقيته*
> * بجد هتبسط جدا  هههههههه*
> 
> *الجزء الاول*
> ...



لالالالالالالالالالالالا
مش ممكن
مستحيل
انا بحلم
هو هو هو هو
عليا الطلاق هو

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا  بنت العدرا
ربنا يخليكي لمنتدى الكنيسة
عارفة انا بقالي 3 سنين بدور عليه ههههههههههههههه
يا رب تبقي وزيرة يا رب :mus13:​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 فبراير 2011)

Jesus Son 261 قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالا
> مش ممكن
> مستحيل
> انا بحلم
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
نشكر ربناااااااااااااااا
بجد فرحتنى انه طلع هو 
صليلى بقى رشوة هههههههههه
وصلى لمنتدى الكنيسة وقسم الترانيم 
كده يعنى هههههههههه
*​


----------



## jojof (28 فبراير 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> http://www.mediafire.com/?v3tft384736wuf7​



ميرسى على الترنيمة بس انا كنت عاوزة القصيدة كاملة بصوت قداسة البابا وشكرا على تعبك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 مارس 2011)

jojof قال:


> ميرسى على الترنيمة بس انا كنت عاوزة القصيدة كاملة بصوت قداسة البابا وشكرا على تعبك


*للاسف يا جوجو انا مش لقياها كاملة بصوت البابا 
موجودة الترنيمة بصوت مرنمة بس
*​


----------



## kiroooalex (3 مارس 2011)

ياريت ترنيمه اطيب قلب انا بلاقيه وقت الشدة انا بجرى عليه 
وهى للبابا كيرلس 
وثانكس مقدما​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 مارس 2011)

kiroooalex قال:


> ياريت ترنيمه اطيب قلب انا بلاقيه وقت الشدة انا بجرى عليه
> وهى للبابا كيرلس
> وثانكس مقدما​


*للاسف يا كيرو هى ترنيمة واحدة اللى لقيتها بإسم اطيب قلب
من شريط اطيب قلب للبابا كيرلس
بس اعتقد ان مش هى اللى طلبتها انت* 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1T6LVD7P
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك الكبيرة *​


----------



## kiroooalex (3 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *للاسف يا كيرو هى ترنيمة واحدة اللى لقيتها بإسم اطيب قلب
> من شريط اطيب قلب للبابا كيرلس
> بس اعتقد ان مش هى اللى طلبتها انت*
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1T6LVD7P
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتك الكبيرة *​



انا بشكرك كتير على متابعتك الحلوه ديه وعلى الترنيمه الجميله ديه كمان
بس للاسف زى ما قولتى مش هى
لان اللى انا ادتهالك ده اول بيت منها.. لكن معنديش اى معلومات عنها
ربنا يبارك تعبك و يثمر فى خدمتك​


----------



## ezak20062002 (5 مارس 2011)

بدور على ترنيمة كلامتها بتقول وأنت تحت التينة رأيتك


----------



## tena.barbie (5 مارس 2011)

كنت عايزة شرايط فريق المس ايدينا لو ده ممكن


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 مارس 2011)

ezak20062002 قال:


> بدور على ترنيمة كلامتها بتقول وأنت تحت التينة رأيتك


*ياريت تحاول تجيب اسمها
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 مارس 2011)

tena.barbie قال:


> كنت عايزة شرايط فريق المس ايدينا لو ده ممكن


* شريط مع ربنا - فريق المس ايدينا 
*

*هشوفلك شرايط تانى عشان بصراحة مش اعرف كل شرايطهم *​


----------



## tena.barbie (6 مارس 2011)

ميرسى جدااااااااا على اهتمامك وربنا يعوض تعب وانا فى انتظار باقى الترانيم

ومعلش طلب كمان عايزة ترنيمة حبك ياربى مركبة لنفس الفريق بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييز


----------



## kiroooalex (6 مارس 2011)

tena.barbie قال:


> ميرسى جدااااااااا على اهتمامك وربنا يعوض تعب وانا فى انتظار باقى الترانيم
> 
> ومعلش طلب كمان عايزة ترنيمة حبك ياربى مركبة لنفس الفريق بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييز



اتفضلى
ترنيمة حبك ياربى مركبة فريق المس ايدينا
mp3
http://www.4shared.com/audio/Bj9foF6Y/____.html
youtube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOnRlCT3uXc


----------



## god love 2011 (6 مارس 2011)

*بليز
عايزه تلت ترانيم 
mb3
ياهموم سنينى
واسندنى ف ضعفى
وحبيبه اى حد
وربنا معاكم ويبارك تعب محبتكم​*


----------



## kiroooalex (6 مارس 2011)

god love 2011 قال:


> *بليز
> عايزه تلت ترانيم
> mb3
> ياهموم سنينى
> ...



اتفضلى
ياهموم سنينى
http://www.4shared.com/file/216129128/a4d2f2fa/yahmom_sneney_.html
واسندنى ف ضعفى
http://www.mediafire.com/?2hw3782b51qhtvn
وحبيبه اى حد
http://www.mediafire.com/?zbs04dk54pz4ygl


----------



## god love 2011 (6 مارس 2011)

kiroooalex قال:


> اتفضلى
> ياهموم سنينى
> http://www.4shared.com/file/216129128/a4d2f2fa/yahmom_sneney_.html
> واسندنى ف ضعفى
> ...



*ميرررررررررررررررررررررسى كتيرررررررررررررررررررر بجد
وربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك وتعب محبتك
ويفرح قلبك علطووووووووووووووووووووووول​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 مارس 2011)

*الله ينور عليك يا كيرو 
تسلم ايدك 
*​


----------



## tena.barbie (6 مارس 2011)

ميرسى جدا جدا جدا على اهتمامكم وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم امين

انا كنت جايبلكم لينك ترنيمة عجبتنى جدا على اليوتيوب بس كان نفسى حد يجيبلى اللينك بتاعها mp3 لو حد يقدر 

يعرفه لانى مش قادره الاقيها

الترنيمة اسمها ابنك محتاج اليك للمرنم سامح عبيد و لينك الترنيمة اهو

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DEKX6xPXjA


----------



## kiroooalex (6 مارس 2011)

god love 2011 قال:


> *ميرررررررررررررررررررررسى كتيرررررررررررررررررررر بجد
> وربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك وتعب محبتك
> ويفرح قلبك علطووووووووووووووووووووووول​*



العفو انا تحت امر حضرتك
ربنا معاكى
صلى من اجلى​


----------



## kiroooalex (6 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *الله ينور عليك يا كيرو
> تسلم ايدك
> *​



وعليكى يا بنت العدرا 
اسمحيلى انى اشارك معاكى
انا باخد بركه
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## kiroooalex (6 مارس 2011)

tena.barbie قال:


> ميرسى جدا جدا جدا على اهتمامكم وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم امين
> 
> انا كنت جايبلكم لينك ترنيمة عجبتنى جدا على اليوتيوب بس كان نفسى حد يجيبلى اللينك بتاعها mp3 لو حد يقدر
> 
> ...



حالا هرفعها لحضرتك Mp3 وعلى سيرفر الميديافير
حاضر​


----------



## kiroooalex (6 مارس 2011)

tena.barbie قال:


> ميرسى جدا جدا جدا على اهتمامكم وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم امين
> 
> انا كنت جايبلكم لينك ترنيمة عجبتنى جدا على اليوتيوب بس كان نفسى حد يجيبلى اللينك بتاعها mp3 لو حد يقدر
> 
> ...



على فكره الكليب مش كامل لانه بعد دقيقه و8 ثوانى بيكمل ويفصل صوت
وانا دورت على رابط تانى ليها لكن كله رافع نفس الفيديو من سات 7
لو تقدرى تدينى رابط كامل ليها وانا اظبطهالك بكوالتى عالى
ولو عاوزاها كده زى ما فى الكليب اللى فى الرابط ارفعها لحضرتك
كما تحبى
ربنا معاكى​


----------



## nodi (6 مارس 2011)

*لو سمحتم رجاء محبة *
*انا بدور على شريط اطفال عامل زى اسكتش او اوبريت اسمه  جدو بشنس واربعة وعشرين شمس بيتكلم عن رحلة العائلة المقدسة لارض مصر بطريقة طريفة للاطفال *
​


----------



## ezak20062002 (7 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ياريت تحاول تجيب اسمها
> *​


ما أنا لو عارف أسمها كنت بحثت عنها فى النت أنا كل ألى فاكرة وهى ترنيمة جديدة بتقول وأنت تحت التينة رأيتك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 مارس 2011)

nodi قال:


> *لو سمحتم رجاء محبة *
> *انا بدور على شريط اطفال عامل زى اسكتش او اوبريت اسمه  جدو بشنس واربعة وعشرين شمس بيتكلم عن رحلة العائلة المقدسة لارض مصر بطريقة طريفة للاطفال *
> ​


*للاسف مش عرفاه 
*​


ezak20062002 قال:


> ما أنا لو عارف أسمها كنت بحثت عنها فى النت أنا كل ألى فاكرة وهى ترنيمة جديدة بتقول وأنت تحت التينة رأيتك


*مش موجودة 
*​


----------



## ezak20062002 (7 مارس 2011)

شكر بنت العذراء


----------



## tena.barbie (7 مارس 2011)

kiroooalex

أولا ميرسى جدا على اهتمامك وتعبك ولكن معلش للاسف الترنيمة فعلا مش عارفه الاقيها كامله

انا هدور تانى وانت لو قدرت توصل لحاجة يبقى كتر خيرك

سلام يسوع معك وربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## kiroooalex (8 مارس 2011)

tena.barbie قال:


> kiroooalex
> 
> أولا ميرسى جدا على اهتمامك وتعبك ولكن معلش للاسف الترنيمة فعلا مش عارفه الاقيها كامله
> 
> ...



العفو على ايه
انا تحت امرك
بس انا قلبت عليها الدينا كله على نفس الفيديو الناقص
شوفى لو لقيتى الفيديو انا اجبهالك MP3 وعلى سيرفر الميديافير
ربنا معاكى


----------



## kiroooalex (8 مارس 2011)

لو ممكن تساعدونى فى شريط شريط في عتمة الليل الحزين كامل​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 مارس 2011)

kiroooalex قال:


> لو ممكن تساعدونى فى شريط شريط في عتمة الليل الحزين كامل​


*مش لقياله لينكات شغالة خالص يا كيرو
*​


----------



## sylvy (8 مارس 2011)

كنت عايزة كل الترانيم الموحودة فى البوم عايزة اتكلم معاك للمرنم هانى فرج وشكرا


----------



## حبيب يسوع (8 مارس 2011)

اعشق الترانيم


----------



## kiroooalex (8 مارس 2011)

sylvy قال:


> كنت عايزة كل الترانيم الموحودة فى البوم عايزة اتكلم معاك للمرنم هانى فرج وشكرا



انا لقيت 3 ترانيم من الالبوم
ترنيمة عايز اتكلم معاك
http://www.4shared.com/audio/hcUAW-NM/3ayez_Atkalem.html
ترنيمة غالى عليك
http://www.4shared.com/audio/0Nqp3BL4/3aly_aleak.html
ترنيمة لو مش لقى حد تفضفض يوم
http://www.4shared.com/audio/9V-DlZyT/Low_Mosh_Laky.html


----------



## sameer_2009 (11 مارس 2011)

اخوان في واحد عندو ترنيمة (   ما اعظم أعمالك يا رب )  لفريق التسبيح شريط مختارات 1 أو شريط 13


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 مارس 2011)

sameer_2009 قال:


> اخوان في واحد عندو ترنيمة (   ما اعظم أعمالك يا رب )  لفريق التسبيح شريط مختارات 1 أو شريط 13


*اتفضل اللينك اهو 
http://www.mediafire.com/?7bzzsy2fz4ytej7
ياريت تشوفها هى ولا لا
*​


----------



## sameer_2009 (12 مارس 2011)

شكرا أختي الكريمة بركة الرب تحرسك اعتقد أنها هي ممتن جدا لكي وللموقع الكريم الذي يلبي مطاليبنا من الترانيم النادرة جعله الرب منبرا لخدمة كلمته الصادقة ولمجد اسمه القدوس


----------



## نـسـريـن (12 مارس 2011)

ترانيمكم بتجنن
من زمان كتير بحبها ، حتى من لما كنت مسلمة
 بتدفع الانسان للاسترخاء وصفاء الذهن والاصوات الي بترنم كتير حلوة


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 مارس 2011)

نـسـريـن قال:


> ترانيمكم بتجنن
> من زمان كتير بحبها ، حتى من لما كنت مسلمة
> بتدفع الانسان للاسترخاء وصفاء الذهن والاصوات الي بترنم كتير حلوة


*ربنا يحميكى يا حبيبتى
وينور طريقك 
*​


----------



## tena.barbie (12 مارس 2011)

انا جايبلكم لينك ترنيمة حلووووووووووووووووة جدا اعجبتنى بس نفسى حد يرفعهالى mp3
 واكون شاكرة جدا لكم

http://taranimarabia.org/Pages/Home.aspx?PageID=1643

ده لينك الترنيمة والرب يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## نـسـريـن (12 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ربنا يحميكى يا حبيبتى
> وينور طريقك
> *​



:16_14_20:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 مارس 2011)

tena.barbie قال:


> انا جايبلكم لينك ترنيمة حلووووووووووووووووة جدا اعجبتنى بس نفسى حد يرفعهالى mp3
> واكون شاكرة جدا لكم
> 
> http://taranimarabia.org/Pages/Home.aspx?PageID=1643
> ...


*اتفضلى يا تينا
*
http://www.mediafire.com/?0uj4l3ebz9bjlm9​


----------



## نـسـريـن (12 مارس 2011)

tena.barbie قال:


> انا جايبلكم لينك ترنيمة حلووووووووووووووووة جدا اعجبتنى بس نفسى حد يرفعهالى mp3
> واكون شاكرة جدا لكم
> 
> http://taranimarabia.org/Pages/Home.aspx?PageID=1643
> ...



اتفضلي حبيبتي 

http://www.mediafire.com/?l676hkuinre6i5p

صوت الي بتغني كتير رائع


----------



## نـسـريـن (12 مارس 2011)

ههههههه معلش يلا حمليها مرتين 
بركة ههههه


----------



## tena.barbie (12 مارس 2011)

ميرسى كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييير جدا بنت العدرا ونسرين ربنا يبارك خدمتكم أمين

اتمنى تكون الترنيمة عجبتكم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 مارس 2011)

*هههههههههههههه
تسلم ايدك يا نسرين 

تحت امرك ياتينا
*​


----------



## tena.barbie (12 مارس 2011)

ربنا يخليكوا انتوا الاتنين :big35::big29:


----------



## marwan1 (14 مارس 2011)

شكرا ياتينا-ارجوكم صلو من أجلنا في موضوع الطفل[Q-BIBLE][/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## arepseema (17 مارس 2011)

سلام ونعمه.كل سنه وهنتم طيبين بمناسبة الصوم الكبير ربنا يكون معاكو.وبمناسبة اقتراب عيد القيامه المجيد كان نفسى حد يحاول يسجل اوبريت جدو كوكو اللى يذاع على قناة اغابى فى عيد القيامه ويضعه فى المنتدى.تقربيا القناه بتعرض هذا الوبريت فى الايام الاولى بعد العيد فقط.انا عارفه انه لسه بدرى عالعيد. ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 مارس 2011)

arepseema قال:


> سلام ونعمه.كل سنه وهنتم طيبين بمناسبة الصوم الكبير ربنا يكون معاكو.وبمناسبة اقتراب عيد القيامه المجيد كان نفسى حد يحاول يسجل اوبريت جدو كوكو اللى يذاع على قناة اغابى فى عيد القيامه ويضعه فى المنتدى.تقربيا القناه بتعرض هذا الوبريت فى الايام الاولى بعد العيد فقط.انا عارفه انه لسه بدرى عالعيد. ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


*وانتى طيبة ياحبيبتى
وبإذن ربنا هسجهولك لو شوفته 
*​


----------



## arepseema (18 مارس 2011)

متشكره جدا  ya Bent El3draوربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## sameer_2009 (18 مارس 2011)

اخوان دائما تلبون مطالنا بارككم الرب هل تتوفر لديكم ترنيمة أنا لست أشبع من حبيبي من ترنيم فريق التسبيح ضمن البومهم هو  رائع


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 مارس 2011)

sameer_2009 قال:


> اخوان دائما تلبون مطالنا بارككم الرب هل تتوفر لديكم ترنيمة أنا لست أشبع من حبيبي من ترنيم فريق التسبيح ضمن البومهم هو  رائع




* انا لست اشبع من حبيبى*​


----------



## sameer_2009 (18 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اختي الكريمة أنا اجد كل ما أحتاجه من الترانيم هنا فعلا لقد أصبح هذا الموقع موقعي المفضل في مجال الترانيم الروحية هل تتوفر لديكم ترنيمة ( يسوع اسمه سام ) لفريق التسبيح في شريط 11 مع فائق تقديري لجميع الذين يتعبون في جلب الترانيم الرائعة هذه بارك الرب في خدمة ابنه يسوع المسيح له كل المجد


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 مارس 2011)

sameer_2009 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا اختي الكريمة أنا اجد كل ما أحتاجه من الترانيم هنا فعلا لقد أصبح هذا الموقع موقعي المفضل في مجال الترانيم الروحية هل تتوفر لديكم ترنيمة ( يسوع اسمه سام ) لفريق التسبيح في شريط 11 مع فائق تقديري لجميع الذين يتعبون في جلب الترانيم الرائعة هذه بارك الرب في خدمة ابنه يسوع المسيح له كل المجد


*للاسف الترنيمة مش موجودة غير باوربوينت يا سمير 
*​


----------



## sameer_2009 (19 مارس 2011)

أنا أبحث عن ترنيمة (  بيسوع الرب نحن منتصرون )  لا أدري من هو المرنم هل تتوفر عندكم اخوتي


----------



## minsandra (20 مارس 2011)

لو سمحتوا محتاج ترنيمة يا مليك البر عفوا ذا صليبى ذا صليبى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 مارس 2011)

sameer_2009 قال:


> أنا أبحث عن ترنيمة (  بيسوع الرب نحن منتصرون )  لا أدري من هو المرنم هل تتوفر عندكم اخوتي


*انا لقيت
 بإسمك نحن منتصرون
اتمنى تكون هى
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 مارس 2011)

minsandra قال:


> لو سمحتوا محتاج ترنيمة يا مليك البر عفوا ذا صليبى ذا صليبى


*يا مليك البر 
*​


----------



## minafaw (21 مارس 2011)

ارجوا وضع الترانيم القديمة عن الاستشهاد شكرا على تعبكم ومحبكم لو ينفع رفع الملفات على mediafire  يبقى احسن لان النت عندى ضعيف


----------



## sameer_2009 (21 مارس 2011)

شكرا أيها الاعزاء لتعبكم لكن ترنيمة باسمك نحن منتصرون ليست نفس الترنيمة التي أبحث عنها فكلمات ترنيمتي هي بيسوع الرب بيسوع الر نحن منتصرون  بيسوع الرب بيسوع الرب ابليس ساحقون اليست موجودة مع شكري لتعبكم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 مارس 2011)

minafaw قال:


> ارجوا وضع الترانيم القديمة عن الاستشهاد شكرا على تعبكم ومحبكم لو ينفع رفع الملفات على mediafire  يبقى احسن لان النت عندى ضعيف


*ياريت حضرتك تحدد اسامى الترانيم
سلام ونعمة
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 مارس 2011)

sameer_2009 قال:


> شكرا أيها الاعزاء لتعبكم لكن ترنيمة باسمك نحن منتصرون ليست نفس الترنيمة التي أبحث عنها فكلمات ترنيمتي هي بيسوع الرب بيسوع الر نحن منتصرون  بيسوع الرب بيسوع الرب ابليس ساحقون اليست موجودة مع شكري لتعبكم


*للاسف مش موجودة غير مكتوبة 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 مارس 2011)

*بصراحة مش لاقى موضوع اطلب فيه الالحان اللى عاوزها........
عايز الحان مهرجان الكرازة 2011 لكل المراحل.....ممكن؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## sylvy (30 مارس 2011)

كنت عايزة ترانيم للشماس ميلاد بشرى غير الموجوده على النت لانها عندى وشكرا


----------



## sylvy (30 مارس 2011)

كنت عايزة ترنيمة جوة قلبى كانت الخطايا بس مش عارفة اسم اللى بترنمها وشكرا


----------



## oesi no (30 مارس 2011)

sylvy قال:


> كنت عايزة ترنيمة جوة قلبى كانت الخطايا بس مش عارفة اسم اللى بترنمها وشكرا


جوة قلبى 
​


----------



## يوليوس44 (30 مارس 2011)

مساء الخير
 فى ترنيمة  بتقولى ارحمنا  يالله الاب يا ضابط الكل   عربى وفى لحن قبطى جى ناى ناى   انا اعتعبكم معايا  عايز  الحن يالقبطى 
والعربى   وشكرا ليكم  جميعا والرب يعوض تعبكم 
  اخوكم الخاطى دائما  
يوليوس


----------



## يوليوس44 (30 مارس 2011)

* الترنيمة اسمها 
 ارحمنا  يالله ... الاب ياضابط الكل  ارحمنا  يالله  ... ارحمنا يالله  يا مخلصنا  الله  ارحمنا  ارحمنا ثم ارحمنا 
  بالعربى 
 فى لحن قبطى 
جى ناى ناى 
 عايز الترنيمة بالقبطى والعربى 
 وشكرا ليكم يااحلى منتدى 
 اخوكى الخاطى دائما الى الابد 
 يوليوس*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 مارس 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> مساء الخير
> فى ترنيمة  بتقولى ارحمنا  يالله الاب يا ضابط الكل   عربى وفى لحن قبطى جى ناى ناى   انا اعتعبكم معايا  عايز  الحن يالقبطى
> والعربى   وشكرا ليكم  جميعا والرب يعوض تعبكم
> اخوكم الخاطى دائما
> يوليوس


*جى ناى نان (ارحمنا )
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 مارس 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *بصراحة مش لاقى موضوع اطلب فيه الالحان اللى عاوزها........
> عايز الحان مهرجان الكرازة 2011 لكل المراحل.....ممكن؟؟؟؟؟؟*


*بإذن ربنا هدورلك عليهم 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *بإذن ربنا هدورلك عليهم
> *​


*آمين
خلاص هنتظر يا تاسونى
ربنا يعوضكم*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 مارس 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *آمين
> خلاص هنتظر يا تاسونى
> ربنا يعوضكم*



*اسطوانه الحان مهرجان الكرازه 2010 لجميع المراحل وتتضمن الاسطوانه الاتى :*
* 1- مقدمه لنيافة الحبر الجليل الانبا موسى*
* 2- الحان مهرجان الكرازه 2010 لجميع المراحل :*
* - مرحلة الحضانه - مستوى اول وثانى وموهوبين*
* - مرحله اولى وثانيه ابتدائى - مستوى اول وثانى وموهوبين*
* - مرحلة ثالثه ورابعه ابتدائى - مستوى اول وثانى وموهوبين*
* - مرحلة خامسه وسادسه ابتدائى - مستوى اول وثانى وموهوبين*
* - المرحله الاعداديه - مستوى اول وثانى*
* - المرحله الثانويه - مستوى اول وثانى*
* - المرحله الجامعيه - مستوى اول وثانى*
* - خريجيين - مستوى اول وثانى*
* - خدام وخامات - مستوى اول وثانى*
* - كبار وحرفيين - مستوى اول وثانى والمستوى المتميز*
* - ذوى الاحتياجات الخاصه - مستوى اول وثانى والمستوى المتميز*
* - اسرة القديس ديديموس - المستوى الاول والثانى والمستوى المتميز*
* 3- منهج مهرجان الكرازه لكل المراحل*
* 4- الالحان مكتوبه لجميع المراحل*
* 5- شعار مهرجان الكرازه 2010 مكتوب وموسيقى وكلمات وبور بوينت*
* 6- برنامج يساعد على حفظ الالحان مع شرح تفصيلى بالصور لطريقة تشغيل البرنامج*
* 7- بعض البرامج اللازمه لتشغيل الاسطوانه*


*الجزء الاول*

* http://www.mediafire.com/?nytgjyjongh*
* الجزء الثانى*
* http://www.mediafire.com/?e3zghxzamej*
* الجزء الثالث*
* http://www.mediafire.com/?jhkmwhnjnow*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 مارس 2011)

sylvy قال:


> كنت عايزة ترانيم للشماس ميلاد بشرى غير الموجوده على النت لانها عندى وشكرا


*حبيبتى ياريت توضيح اسامى الترانيم المطلوبة 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *اسطوانه الحان مهرجان الكرازه 2010 لجميع المراحل وتتضمن الاسطوانه الاتى :*
> * 1- مقدمه لنيافة الحبر الجليل الانبا موسى*
> * 2- الحان مهرجان الكرازه 2010 لجميع المراحل :*
> * - مرحلة الحضانه - مستوى اول وثانى وموهوبين*
> ...


*انا عارف تعبت حضرت بس انا اقصد الحان 2011 مش 2010
معلش متاسف خالص *


----------



## marobarsoom (30 مارس 2011)

انا عايزة ترنيمة اسمها ياعدرا يا امنا يا حنونة mpc3


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 مارس 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *انا عارف تعبت حضرت بس انا اقصد الحان 2011 مش 2010
> معلش متاسف خالص *


*اهاااااااا سورى معلش
لا لسة دول مش نزلوا يا ابوتربو تقريبا
احتمال على يوم الجمعة 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *اهاااااااا سورى معلش
> لا لسة دول مش نزلوا يا ابوتربو تقريبا
> احتمال على يوم الجمعة
> *​


*اوك ...هستنى ليوم الجمعة بنعمة المسيح...
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## oesi no (30 مارس 2011)

*الحان ثانوى الكرازة 2011 

الحان حضانة الكرازة 2011 

دول اللى قدرت اجيبهم حتى الان 
*​


----------



## oesi no (30 مارس 2011)

marobarsoom قال:


> انا عايزة ترنيمة اسمها ياعدرا يا امنا يا حنونة mpc3



يا عدرا يا امنا المرنم عادل اسعد


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 مارس 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *الحان ثانوى الكرازة 2011
> 
> الحان حضانة الكرازة 2011
> 
> ...


*طيب كويس خاااااااااااالص
ميرسى كتييييييييييير لحضرتك.
انا كمانهضيفهم بعد اذنك لقسم روضة الاطفال.
أشكرك
ربنا يعوضكم*


----------



## oesi no (31 مارس 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *طيب كويس خاااااااااااالص
> ميرسى كتييييييييييير لحضرتك.
> انا كمانهضيفهم بعد اذنك لقسم روضة الاطفال.
> أشكرك
> ربنا يعوضكم*


*دة شئ يسعدنى يا ابو تربو  
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 مارس 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *دة شئ يسعدنى يا ابو تربو
> *​


*ميرسى خالص لذوق حضرتك
وتم اضافتهم للموضوع   			  			#4*


----------



## sylvy (1 أبريل 2011)

كنت عايزة اعرف مين المرنمة اللى بترنم  ترنيمة جوة قلبى كانت الخطايا 
وكنت عايزة كمان كلمات الترنيمة وشكرا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 أبريل 2011)

sylvy قال:


> كنت عايزة اعرف مين المرنمة اللى بترنم  ترنيمة جوة قلبى كانت الخطايا
> وكنت عايزة كمان كلمات الترنيمة وشكرا



*اللى اعرفه انها اسمها ماريان معرفش بقى ماريان جورج ولا حد تانى 

كلمات الترنيمة

جوة قلب كانت الخطايا والشرور ملياه آنين
جوة نفس كانت عطشانة للامان والحنين
ساكن يسوع وسط الدموع ساكن وقلبه كل يوم عليك حزين
عايش معاك اللى فداك عايش بيقرع باب قلبك طول السنين

رحت ادور عليك يا ربى وانت ساكن قلبى قريب
كنت ليا واقف مستنى وانا تايه فى ارضى غريب
و ادى الخطية اخدتنا مانعة عنى اشوف طريق رجوعى ليك
رغم شرورى ضعفى وغرورى وسط دموعى لسة شايف صورتى فى عينيك

كنت معايا وقت بكايا تمسح دموعى تمحى الالام
لمسة ايديك نظرة عينيك ليا تخلى فى قلبى سلام
و ازاى اقول ان الدروب مهما بتصعب ممكن لوحدى امشى بأمان
انت الحياة بر النجاة لما تقرب بنسى ظلامى اللى كان


اخر سطرين بصراحة مش متأكدة منهم قوى 
*​


----------



## sylvy (4 أبريل 2011)

كنت عايزة شرائط لكورال فتيات الانبا رويس اوبريت المسيح المتألم وتحت ظلك احتمى وعذراء على مر الاجيال وشكرا


----------



## حبة خردل (7 أبريل 2011)

بدور علي ترنيمة ابني حبيبي ياللي علشانك حبي غلبني وجابني صلبي

مش لاقية غير الكلمات 


​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 أبريل 2011)

sylvy قال:


> كنت عايزة شرائط لكورال فتيات الانبا رويس اوبريت المسيح المتألم وتحت ظلك احتمى وعذراء على مر الاجيال وشكرا


* للاسف مش لقياهم غير كلمات
*​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (7 أبريل 2011)

*لو سمحتم عايزه شرح اسبوع الالام بوربوينت للاطفال مبسط ضروريييييييييييييي و شكرااااااا*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 أبريل 2011)

حبة خردل قال:


> بدور علي ترنيمة ابني حبيبي ياللي علشانك حبي غلبني وجابني صلبي
> 
> مش لاقية غير الكلمات
> 
> ...


* و ال mp3 علينا :t23:
إبنى حبيبى 
*​


----------



## حبة خردل (7 أبريل 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> * و ال mp3 علينا :t23:
> 
> *​




الله الله الله عليك يا جميل تسلم الايادي يا حبيبي:ura1:

ما يجبها غير ولاد العدرا :smile01



​


----------



## bob (10 أبريل 2011)

*انا جيت ليك يا بنت العدرا و عارف انك حتقومي بالواجب
انا عايز ترنيمة اسمها يا يسوع بناديلك امتي يعدي العمر و اجيلك*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *انا جيت ليك يا بنت العدرا و عارف انك حتقومي بالواجب
> انا عايز ترنيمة اسمها يا يسوع بناديلك امتي يعدي العمر و اجيلك*


*انت تؤمر يا باشا هههههههه
اتفضل يا بوب
يايسوع بناديلك
*​


----------



## bob (10 أبريل 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *انت تؤمر يا باشا هههههههه
> اتفضل يا بوب
> يايسوع بناديلك
> *​


*يا سلام علي الاستجابة السريعة 
شكرا ليكي 
بس مش حسيبك كده بالساهل لو في حد تاني بيقولها غير المستعجل ده 
هههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *يا سلام علي الاستجابة السريعة
> شكرا ليكي
> بس مش حسيبك كده بالساهل لو في حد تاني بيقولها غير المستعجل ده
> هههههههههههههههههههههه*


*هههههههههههههههه
لا مفيش هى ترنيمة الراجل هتقطع عليه :spor22:
لا بجد مش موجودة غير بصوت رومانى رؤوف
*​


----------



## bob (10 أبريل 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> لا مفيش هى ترنيمة الراجل هتقطع عليه :spor22:
> لا بجد مش موجودة غير بصوت رومانى رؤوف
> *​


*هههههههههه شكرا لتعبك بنت العدرا اصل و انا بسمع الترنيمة حاسس اني بنهج من الجري هههههههههههههه*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *هههههههههه شكرا لتعبك بنت العدرا اصل و انا بسمع الترنيمة حاسس اني بنهج من الجري هههههههههههههه*


*هههههههههههه معلش سماح المرة دى :yaka:
*​


----------



## Samir poet (11 أبريل 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *لا مفيش هى ترنيمة الراجل هتقطع عليه :spor22:*
> *لا بجد مش موجودة غير بصوت رومانى رؤوف*​


* انا عاوزها بجداااااااااااا*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 أبريل 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> * انا عاوزها بجداااااااااااا*


*اهى يا سمير*

*يايسوع بناديلك*
*موجودة فى الصفحة اللى فاتت *​


----------



## يوليوس44 (15 أبريل 2011)

مساء الخير 
 فى 2 ترنيمة فى فيلم مريم المصرية  فى اخر الفيلم  
 تقريبا اسهم 
 1 - ماشية .....
2- لا يا خطية لالا 
 مش فاكر باقى الترنيمة  هم فى اخر  الفيلم معلش هتعبكم معايا شوية  ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم 
 اخوكم الخاطى دائما 
يوليوس


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 أبريل 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> مساء الخير
> فى 2 ترنيمة فى فيلم مريم المصرية  فى اخر الفيلم
> تقريبا اسهم
> 1 - ماشية .....
> ...


*هحاول اجيبهملك حاضر 
*​


----------



## sylvy (17 أبريل 2011)

بمناسبة اسبوع الالام كنت عايزة شريط المسيح المتألم وشريط تحت ظلك احتمى لفتيات الانبا رويس وشكرا


----------



## magedrn (18 أبريل 2011)

ممكن طلب من اخواتى فى المنتدى 
فى ترنيمة اسمها هيا يا نفسى انطلقى الى بستان جثيمانى 
عايزها وعلى فكرة الترنيمة دايما بيتتقال فى اجتماعات الشباب


----------



## oesi no (18 أبريل 2011)

*هيا يا نفسي انطلقى *​


----------



## يوليوس44 (19 أبريل 2011)

* اولا  صباح الخير على اجمل واحلى منتدى 
ثانيا :- شكرا يا بنت الملك  على الرد  وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك الجميلة  وانا منتظر  الترنيمة  وربنا يعوضك
  عايزين ترنيمة اسمها  [ يا يسوع انا خاطى  حبك ............. حبك غير حياتى  ]  
 والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم 
 اخوكم  الخاطى دائما الى الابد 
 يوليوس 

*


----------



## farida m (19 أبريل 2011)

صباح الخير وكل سنة وانتوا طيبين

انا كنت محتاجة موسيقة لحن ثوك تاتى جوم وغولغوسا بس انا عايزاهم موسيقى فقط

انا دورت عليهم كتير بس مالاقيتهومش

معلش هاتعبكم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 أبريل 2011)

farida m قال:


> صباح الخير وكل سنة وانتوا طيبين
> 
> انا كنت محتاجة موسيقة لحن ثوك تاتى جوم وغولغوسا بس انا عايزاهم موسيقى فقط
> 
> ...



*منورة يا فريدة 
كل سنة وانتى طيبة حبيبتى 

موسيقى ثوك تاتى جوم

غولغوثا
*​


----------



## farida m (19 أبريل 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *منورة يا فريدة *
> *كل سنة وانتى طيبة حبيبتى *​
> *موسيقى ثوك تاتى جوم*​
> 
> *غولغوثا*​


 
متشكرة قوى قوى يا بنت العدرا ..... بجد انتى ماحصلتيش
ربنا يباركك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 أبريل 2011)

sylvy قال:


> بمناسبة اسبوع الالام كنت عايزة شريط المسيح المتألم وشريط تحت ظلك احتمى لفتيات الانبا رويس وشكرا


*المسيح المتألم 

هحاول اجيبلك التانى 
*​


----------



## seffein (19 أبريل 2011)

ممكن لو سمحتم ترنيمة (اصلبوه اصلبوه صارخ كل الجموع ) 
وترنيمة (ايها الصامت تكلم )


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 أبريل 2011)

seffein قال:


> ممكن لو سمحتم ترنيمة (اصلبوه اصلبوه صارخ كل الجموع )
> وترنيمة (ايها الصامت تكلم )


*مبدع الكون القدير ( اصلبوه اصلبوه )*

*أيها الصامت تكلم*​


----------



## sylvy (19 أبريل 2011)

كنت عايزة اوبريت المسيح المتألم لفتيات الانبا رويس وشكرا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 أبريل 2011)

sylvy قال:


> كنت عايزة اوبريت المسيح المتألم لفتيات الانبا رويس وشكرا


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2750386&postcount=6514

​


----------



## arepseema (20 أبريل 2011)

*:ab4:*سلام ونعمه يا بنت العدرا.كل سنه وانتم طيبين بمناسبةاسبوع الالام  ربنا يكون معاكو.وبمناسبة عيد القيامه المجيد انا بس عاوزة افكرك بتسجيل اوبريت جدو كوكو اللى يذاع على قناة اغابى فى عيد القيامه ترفعيها فى المنتدى. القناه بتعرض هذا الوبريت فى الايام الاولى بعد العيد فقط.انا عارفه انك فاكره بس للتاكيد. سامحنى للالحاحى. ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## جيلان (20 أبريل 2011)

لو ممكن ترنيمة صرخة ألم mp3


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أبريل 2011)

جيلان قال:


> لو ممكن ترنيمة صرخة ألم mp3


 

اتفضلى​ 
http://www.4shared.com/audio/gWxwYlU3/__online​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 أبريل 2011)

arepseema قال:


> *:ab4:*سلام ونعمه يا بنت العدرا.كل سنه وانتم طيبين بمناسبةاسبوع الالام  ربنا يكون معاكو.وبمناسبة عيد القيامه المجيد انا بس عاوزة افكرك بتسجيل اوبريت جدو كوكو اللى يذاع على قناة اغابى فى عيد القيامه ترفعيها فى المنتدى. القناه بتعرض هذا الوبريت فى الايام الاولى بعد العيد فقط.انا عارفه انك فاكره بس للتاكيد. سامحنى للالحاحى. ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


*بأمانة كان لسة الموضوع ده فى بالى الصبح 
حاضر ياحبيبتى
كل سنة وانتى طيبة
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> اتفضلى​
> 
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/audio/gWxwYlU3/__online​


 
لينك اخر للترنيمه ​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?nojgxwjjvdt​


----------



## جيلان (20 أبريل 2011)

تعيش يا كوكو ميرسىىىىى تعبتك


----------



## يوليوس44 (20 أبريل 2011)

اولا مساء على اجمل واحلى منتدى 

عايزين ترنيمة اسمها [ يا يسوع انا خاطى حبك ............. حبك غير حياتى ] 
والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم 
اخوكم الخاطى دائما الى الابد 
يوليوس


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 أبريل 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> اولا مساء على اجمل واحلى منتدى
> 
> عايزين ترنيمة اسمها [ يا يسوع انا خاطى حبك ............. حبك غير حياتى ]
> والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم
> ...



*هو بصراحة انا مش عرفاها 
بس لقيت كلمات ترنيمة بتقول 
يا يسوع وانا خاطى حبك ظهر لى فى الصليب
هى دى اللى تقصدها ؟
*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (20 أبريل 2011)

* دة فى فيلم   القديس يوحنا القصير 
 كان  بتقول الترنيمى يا يسوع انا خاطى حبك   غير حياتى 
 فى فيلم  القديس يوحنا القصير  وانا اسف على تعبكم لو مش تقدرى مفيش مشكلة ربنا يعوض تعبكم 
 وانا ااسف على تعبكم 
  اخوكم الخاطى دائما
 يوليوس  *


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 أبريل 2011)

*وبعدين يا اخ يوليوس مش كل شوية نفس المشاركة لو سمحت *
​


----------



## يوليوس44 (20 أبريل 2011)

*  معلش تعبت نظر سيادتكم فى القراءة   ولا حضرتك تعتبى من كتير  القراءة مثلا 
 انامش عارف انتم بتشوفو المشاركة ولالا وبعدين انا مش فاضى اقعد اكرر المشاركة  
 ربنا يعوض تعبكم وشكرا 
 اخوكم الخاطى دائما 
 يوليوس *


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أبريل 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * دة فى فيلم القديس يوحنا القصير *
> *كان بتقول الترنيمى يا يسوع انا خاطى حبك غير حياتى *
> *فى فيلم القديس يوحنا القصير وانا اسف على تعبكم لو مش تقدرى مفيش مشكلة ربنا يعوض تعبكم *
> *وانا ااسف على تعبكم *
> ...


 

شوف كده الترنيمه دى هى لبولس ملاك 
http://www.4shared.com/audio/eeFt-vOA/_____.html
دى كلماتها 
أنا يا يسوع أنا أنا الخاطى 
جتلك بالدموع اسجدلك وأطاطى 
انا زنوبى كتيرة وحياتى شريرة 
انا انا الخاطي
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
ابليس عمال يجرى ورايا يجرى ليل ونهار 
بيحلى الدنيا فى عينيا ويزينلى النار 
يا يسوع احمينى من ايده نجينى 
يا يسوع احمينى احمينى من ايده نجينى 
انا انا الخاطى 
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
انا رغم انى دايما عاصى تعطف برده عليا 
وقلبى مهما يكون قاسى قلبك فيه حنية 
سامحنى ياربى واغفر ليا ذنبى 
سامحنى ياربى ياربى واغفر ليا ذنبى 
انا انا الخاطى 
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
من حبك وحنانك ليا بدمك جيت تفدينى 
وتحملت كل قسية علشان انت شارينى 
يا يسوع ياحبيبى انت عزى ونصيبى 
يا يسوع ياحبيبى ياحبيبى انت عزى ونصيبى 
انا انا الخاطى 
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
لا تغلق باب بيعتك فى وجهى ياربى 
انا عشمان فى رحمتك تغفر ليا ذنبى 
ضمد ليا جروحى وانعش ليا روحى 
ضمد ليا جروحى جروحى وانعش ليا روحى 
انا انا الخاطى 
+++
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 أبريل 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *  معلش تعبت نظر سيادتكم فى القراءة   ولا حضرتك تعتبى من كتير  القراءة مثلا
> انامش عارف انتم بتشوفو المشاركة ولالا وبعدين انا مش فاضى اقعد اكرر المشاركة
> ربنا يعوض تعبكم وشكرا
> اخوكم الخاطى دائما
> يوليوس *



*دى قوانين المنتدى عدم تكرار المشاركات فى نفس الموضوع لانه بيعتبر اغراق وده له مخالفة
مش حكاية تعب من القراءة والكلام ده 
احنا هنا عشان نخدم بعض 
سلام ونعمة
*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (20 أبريل 2011)

* الترنيمة اسمها 
 يايسوع دة انا خاطى حبك سبانى   نور حياتى     هى فى فيلم يوحنا القصر 
 او فى القديس يحنس القصير 
      لو مفيش قولى مفيش  انااشوف فى منتدى تانى   او منتدى اخر *


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أبريل 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * الترنيمة اسمها *
> *يايسوع دة انا خاطى حبك سبانى نور حياتى هى فى فيلم يوحنا القصر *
> *او فى القديس يحنس القصير *
> *لو مفيش قولى مفيش انااشوف فى منتدى تانى او منتدى اخر *


_استاذى لو سمحت ياريت يكون الاسلوب بطريقه افضل_
_احنا بندور عليها ولو مالقنهاش هنقولك مافيش _
_الترانيم مش مترسسه فى الجهاز علشان اقولك فيه _
_ولا مافيش .. احنا بنبحث عنها ونرفعهالك _
_ورجاء محبه الالتزام بالقوانين بمشاركه واحده لطلبك _​


----------



## oesi no (20 أبريل 2011)

*يوليوس 
لا الترنيمة مش موجودة 
دور عليها فى اى مكان تلاقيها فيه
بس ياريت تجيبهلنا نسمعها وناخد بركة احنا كمان 
*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (20 أبريل 2011)

*ياا اخواتى اخطيت  سمحونى 
 اخوكم الخاطى دائما 
يوليوس *


----------



## sylvy (20 أبريل 2011)

بالنسبة لاوبريت المسيح المتألم لفتيات الانبا رويس هو عبارة عن مجموعة ترانيم اساميهم جاء المسيح ليُصلب
 2-عن المسيح المنتظر3- سيدي يا من جُرحت  4-لماذا تسير ها هنا 5- أيها المذبوح عني 6- كيف يا أمي إحتملتي 7- السلام للصليب
وشكرا


----------



## oesi no (21 أبريل 2011)

sylvy 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2750386&postcount=6514
المسيح المتألم


----------



## yoyoman (21 أبريل 2011)

*لو سمحت يا استاذى انا طالب ترنيمة لا تبكى يا سيد الاكوان لفريق قلب داود ضرورى لو سمحت .. و ربنا يعوض تعبك*


----------



## fredyyy (21 أبريل 2011)

*فيه ترنيمة لماهر فايز بيقول فيها *

*هلليويا نسجد لاسم يسوع هلليويا *

*سمعتها على قناة الحياة *

*ياريت حد ينزلها هنا *

*أكون شاكر *


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 أبريل 2011)

yoyoman قال:


> *لو سمحت يا استاذى انا طالب ترنيمة لا تبكى يا سيد الاكوان لفريق قلب داود ضرورى لو سمحت .. و ربنا يعوض تعبك*


*انا عارفة انك بتدور عليها من 2007 
بس للاسف مش موجودة
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 أبريل 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *فيه ترنيمة لماهر فايز بيقول فيها *
> 
> *هلليويا نسجد لاسم يسوع هلليويا *
> 
> ...




*اتفضل استاذى 
ياريت لو مش هى تبلغنى   

المؤمن هللويا *​


----------



## fredyyy (22 أبريل 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *اتفضل استاذى *
> *ياريت لو مش هى تبلغنى  *​
> 
> *المؤمن هللويا *​




*شكرًا كتييييييير أختنا / بنت العدرا *

*الترنية الموجودة هي الترنيمة المطلوبة *

*لكن صوت فقط ... أنا عاوزها فديو ... وكله بحسابه *

*الفاتورة هتزيد شوية لكن معلش ... الطمع في الأمور الروحية حلو *

*والرابط ده إهداء على تعبك ... مع عازفين أجانب ررروعة *

*كلمات تأثر القلب المُحب للرب *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lZZoc2PRb4&feature=related

*عاوز أعرف رأيك ... أسيبك مع الترنيمة وقت طيب *

.


----------



## بايبل333 (22 أبريل 2011)

*"سلام ونعمة *

*معلش عاي طلـــــــــــــــــــــــــب صغير خالص جداااااااااااا*

*عايز شرايط المرنم نجيب لبيب كلها فى فى برنامج مطغوط *
*ولقاء الآخوة من 1الـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى 7*
*والمرنم الرائع اسحق كرمى *
*وماهر فايز انا لحبيبى *
*مفدى موسى انا فى الفلك* 
جورج منز عالم ضعفـــــــــــــــــــــــى

يارب يكون مش صعب الطلب
الرب يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 أبريل 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *شكرًا كتييييييير أختنا / بنت العدرا *
> 
> *الترنية الموجودة هي الترنيمة المطلوبة *
> 
> ...



بص يا استاذى هو فى 2 فيديو بس ليها على اليوتيوب 
شوف انهى فيهم لان مفيش غيرهم وارفعهولك
[YOUTUBE]OcS4WkJ3yrk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]fC9mjwbFvfU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 أبريل 2011)

بايبل333 قال:


> *"سلام ونعمة *
> 
> *معلش عاي طلـــــــــــــــــــــــــب صغير خالص جداااااااااااا*
> 
> ...



*بعيدا عن انه طلب صغير جدا ههههههههه
ربنا يدبر واقدر اجيبلك كل اللى فوق 
بس فى حاجتين مهمين 
صعب كل الشرايط فى برنامج واحد لان شرايط نجيب لبيب كتيييرة
وتانى حاجة ايه هو لقاء الاخوة لانى معرفهاش 

شريط عالم ضعفى

الجزء الاول 
الجزء الثانى 

شريط انا لحبيبى
http://www.mediafire.com/?g5gjge325hd9r3a

شريط انا فى الفلك 
http://www.mediafire.com/?uoyjmzrjtyj

حضرتك عايز شريط ايه لاسحاق كرمى ؟


شرايط نجيب لبيب

بنشيد العودة

على عود الصليب

لست اعلم

أدى سنة 

جراح حبيبى

لحن السلام

كل شئ ليسوع

هل عرفت كيف عاش

سوف انسى الامس


 *​


----------



## oesi no (23 أبريل 2011)

شرائط  المرنم اسحق كرمى 


​


----------



## Fahmy3333 (25 أبريل 2011)

الرب معكم و يكلل خطاكم بالفرح


----------



## batters (27 أبريل 2011)

عايز ترنيمة بصوتى صرخت إليك يا الهى فا من أجل الصوم اللى بتيجى على أغابى ضرورى علشان انا بحب الترنيمة دى أوى ودورت عليها كتير ومش لقيتها


----------



## batters (27 أبريل 2011)

batters قال:


> عايز ترنيمة بصوتى صرخت إليك يا الهى فا من أجل الصوم اللى بتيجى على أغابى ضرورى علشان انا بحب الترنيمة دى أوى ودورت عليها كتير ومش لقيتها



الترنيمة دى لكورال داود المرنم مطرانية البلينا أتمنى أجدها وربنا يبارك فى خدمتكم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 أبريل 2011)

batters قال:


> عايز ترنيمة بصوتى صرخت إليك يا الهى فا من أجل الصوم اللى بتيجى على أغابى ضرورى علشان انا بحب الترنيمة دى أوى ودورت عليها كتير ومش لقيتها





batters قال:


> الترنيمة دى لكورال داود المرنم مطرانية البلينا أتمنى أجدها وربنا يبارك فى خدمتكم



*بصوتى صرخت اليك *​


----------



## batters (27 أبريل 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *بصوتى صرخت اليك *​



بجد مش عارف أقول إيه على الخدمة دى بجد ربنا يبارك حياتك ينت العذراء


----------



## ميرنا (27 أبريل 2011)

بدور على ترنيمة قام حقا رئيس السلام اللى على قناه اغابى فيها كورال اطفال


----------



## Fahmy3333 (28 أبريل 2011)

أرجوكم نريد ترانيم ألبوم يا عجبا لفريق حياه أفضل. الرب يعوض تعبكم و يكلل جهودكم بالنجاح و التوفيق.


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 أبريل 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> بدور على ترنيمة قام حقا رئيس السلام اللى على قناه اغابى فيها كورال اطفال


*مش لقياها يا مرنون 
هحاول اشوفها على اغابى واجيبهالك
*​


----------



## michael waheed (28 أبريل 2011)

ارجوكم ياجماعه شريط بحبك ياروماني للشماس فرج عزيز وممدوح وليم الاقصري بمناسبه عيد مارجرجس 
عاجل جدا جدا


----------



## jojof (29 أبريل 2011)

*يا جماعه معلش هتعبكم ويارب الاقى الشريط ده عندكم هو شريط قديم اسمه جينا نرنم ياريت رجاء محبة الاقية عندكم  وربنا يعوضكم بس يارب يكون ام بى ثرى يبقى كتر خيركم *


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 أبريل 2011)

jojof قال:


> *يا جماعه معلش هتعبكم ويارب الاقى الشريط ده عندكم هو شريط قديم اسمه جينا نرنم ياريت رجاء محبة الاقية عندكم  وربنا يعوضكم بس يارب يكون ام بى ثرى يبقى كتر خيركم *


*جينا نرنم*
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 أبريل 2011)

michael waheed قال:


> ارجوكم ياجماعه شريط بحبك ياروماني للشماس فرج عزيز وممدوح وليم الاقصري بمناسبه عيد مارجرجس
> عاجل جدا جدا



*مش لقياه 
عندى بنحبك يا بطل يا رومانى للمرنم رومانى رؤوف لو محتاجه 
*​


----------



## jojof (1 مايو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *جينا نرنم*
> ​



ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر على الشريط وربنا يعوض تعبك بنت العدرا  
جارى التحميل


----------



## jojof (1 مايو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *جينا نرنم*
> ​



للاسف الشريط مش راضى يفتح معايا مش شغال معلش انا اسفه هتعبك لو ينفع يبقى مجزء ترنيمة ترنيمة


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 مايو 2011)

jojof قال:


> للاسف الشريط مش راضى يفتح معايا مش شغال معلش انا اسفه هتعبك لو ينفع يبقى مجزء ترنيمة ترنيمة


*من عينيا حاضر 
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 مايو 2011)

*شريط جينا نرنم

أجمل حب

بنعاهدك

 جينا نرنم

 رايح على فين

 زى العصافير

ضمينا

 ماما يا عدرا 

 هيا يا ابرار

 يا كنيستنى

 يلا بينا


لو فى اى مشكلة فى التحميل بلغينى 
*​


----------



## jojof (1 مايو 2011)

ميرسى يا جميل ربنا يخليكى بس هو ده كل الشريط ؟؟ هو فيه ترنيمة جدو يا جدو  كنت بدور عليها


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 مايو 2011)

jojof قال:


> ميرسى يا جميل ربنا يخليكى بس هو ده كل الشريط ؟؟ هو فيه ترنيمة جدو يا جدو  كنت بدور عليها


*اها ده الشريط كله 
جدو يا جدو فى شريط اسمه عائلة ماريو  ودى ترانيمه

*
البطة السمراء
http://www.4shared.com/file/16294441.../__online.html

الخصام
http://www.4shared.com/file/16295630...6/_online.html

الراعى والخراف
http://www.4shared.com/file/16295623.../__online.html

السرقة
http://www.4shared.com/file/16295654...6/_online.html

الطاعة 
http://www.4shared.com/file/16295650...7/_online.html

الطمع
http://www.4shared.com/file/16295649...e/_online.html

العصفورة
http://www.4shared.com/file/16295647...1/_online.html

الغضب
http://www.4shared.com/file/16295645...c/_online.html

جدو ياجدو
http://www.4shared.com/file/16295643...___online.html

زكا العشار
http://www.4shared.com/file/16295641.../__online.html

سمكتين وخمس خبزات
http://www.4shared.com/file/16295640...___online.html

فى اروشليم
http://www.4shared.com/file/16295633.../__online.html

ميكى وبلوتو
http://www.4shared.com/file/16295627.../__online.html​


----------



## jojof (1 مايو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *اها ده الشريط كله
> جدو يا جدو فى شريط اسمه عائلة ماريو  ودى ترانيمه
> 
> *
> ...


ميرسى يا جميل على تعبك ربناااا يعوضك واسفه انى تعبتك ميرسسسسى كتيرررررررر


----------



## arepseema (2 مايو 2011)

:Love_Mailbox:سلام ونعمه يا بنت العدرا بس انا عاوزه اعرف لوكنت سجلت اوبريت حكايات جدو كوكو ولو قناة اغابى لم تعرضها هذه السنه ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك على المحاوله


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 مايو 2011)

arepseema قال:


> :Love_Mailbox:سلام ونعمه يا بنت العدرا بس انا عاوزه اعرف لوكنت سجلت اوبريت حكايات جدو كوكو ولو قناة اغابى لم تعرضها هذه السنه ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك على المحاوله


*للامانة انا مش شوفته جه وانا مشغلة اغابى صدقينى 
*​


----------



## farida m (4 مايو 2011)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين جميعا وكل سنة وانتى طيبة يا بنت العدرا روربنا يكلل تعبك فى المنتدى واهتمامك بأن تساعدينا نلاقى الترانيم الى عايزينها

وبالمناسبة ديه كنت حابة قوى لحن يا كل الصفوف وقام حقا بس موسيقى فقط .... انا على فكرة حاولت ادور عليهم قبل ما ابعت فى المنتدى بس للاسف مش لاقياهم ... واضح ان انتى ليكى طرق مختلفة فى التدوير عنى لانك فعلا بتلاقى اغلب الحاجات

ربنا يباركك ويبارك تعبك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 مايو 2011)

farida m قال:


> كل سنة وانتم طيبين جميعا وكل سنة وانتى طيبة يا بنت العدرا روربنا يكلل تعبك فى المنتدى واهتمامك بأن تساعدينا نلاقى الترانيم الى عايزينها
> 
> وبالمناسبة ديه كنت حابة قوى لحن يا كل الصفوف وقام حقا بس موسيقى فقط .... انا على فكرة حاولت ادور عليهم قبل ما ابعت فى المنتدى بس للاسف مش لاقياهم ... واضح ان انتى ليكى طرق مختلفة فى التدوير عنى لانك فعلا بتلاقى اغلب الحاجات
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويبارك تعبك


*شكرااااااااا يا غالية لكلام اللى مستحقهوش
هحاول اشوفهملك حاضر 
*​


----------



## sheriffanous (5 مايو 2011)

لينك ترنيمه انا جاى الصعيدى مش شغال. ممكن حد يديهانى؟
شكرا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 مايو 2011)

farida m قال:


> كل سنة وانتم طيبين جميعا وكل سنة وانتى طيبة يا بنت العدرا روربنا يكلل تعبك فى المنتدى واهتمامك بأن تساعدينا نلاقى الترانيم الى عايزينها
> 
> وبالمناسبة ديه كنت حابة قوى لحن يا كل الصفوف وقام حقا بس موسيقى فقط .... انا على فكرة حاولت ادور عليهم قبل ما ابعت فى المنتدى بس للاسف مش لاقياهم ... واضح ان انتى ليكى طرق مختلفة فى التدوير عنى لانك فعلا بتلاقى اغلب الحاجات
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويبارك تعبك


*للاسف يا فريدة مش لقيتهم
معلش بجججججد يا حبيبتى
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 مايو 2011)

sheriffanous قال:


> لينك ترنيمه انا جاى الصعيدى مش شغال. ممكن حد يديهانى؟
> شكرا


http://www.mediafire.com/?pasz2yr4mrpoowx​


----------



## farida m (8 مايو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *للاسف يا فريدة مش لقيتهم*
> *معلش بجججججد يا حبيبتى*​


 ولا يهمك يا بنت العدرا


----------



## bob (8 مايو 2011)

*لو سمحتم عايز ترنيمة امسك بايدي و خدني من ضعفي التقيل*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 مايو 2011)

bob قال:


> *لو سمحتم عايز ترنيمة امسك بايدي و خدني من ضعفي التقيل*


http://www.4shared.com/file/255264999/aee52cb/__online.html​


----------



## bob (8 مايو 2011)

*شكرا ليكي بنت العدرا دايما كده عند حسن الظن*


----------



## sheriffanous (9 مايو 2011)

كان فى ترتيله زمان بتقول:
فى يوم من الايام و فى اجمل الاحلام شوفت تلات رهبان و معاهم جندى كمان.
يا ترى ممكن الاقيها ؟
ربنا يعوضكوا على مجهودكو


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 مايو 2011)

sheriffanous قال:


> كان فى ترتيله زمان بتقول:
> فى يوم من الايام و فى اجمل الاحلام شوفت تلات رهبان و معاهم جندى كمان.
> يا ترى ممكن الاقيها ؟
> ربنا يعوضكوا على مجهودكو


*فى يوم من الايام
*​


----------



## sheriffanous (9 مايو 2011)

I am really speechless, Thank you very much


----------



## arepseema (10 مايو 2011)

:big35:سلام ونعمة يا بنت العدرا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك فى المنتدى.معلهش كان لى رجاء لو كان عندك 4 اجزاء التسبحه العربى من كنيسة مارجرجس بالجيوشى حاولت ادور عليهم في النت لكن للاسف لم اجدهم لو سمحت لو امكانية وضعهم فى المنتدى.متشكره جدا.


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 مايو 2011)

arepseema قال:


> :big35:سلام ونعمة يا بنت العدرا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك فى المنتدى.معلهش كان لى رجاء لو كان عندك 4 اجزاء التسبحه العربى من كنيسة مارجرجس بالجيوشى حاولت ادور عليهم في النت لكن للاسف لم اجدهم لو سمحت لو امكانية وضعهم فى المنتدى.متشكره جدا.



*بصى حبيبتى هو اللى لقيتهم تسبحة نصف الليل *

*الجزء  الاول*

*الجزء التانى*

*ممكن حد من اخواتنا اللى من القاهرة يجيبهم من الكنيسة نفسها
ربنا يدبر*​


----------



## ماجدmg (10 مايو 2011)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم ممكن ترنيمية اوعي يا شعب الرب تخاف  والف شكر


----------



## حبة خردل (11 مايو 2011)

*نفسي في شريط صوت صارخ بس للأسف مش لاقياه كــامل وحتي لما بلاقيه بيبقي ممنوع من التحميل

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 مايو 2011)

ماجدmg قال:


> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم ممكن ترنيمية اوعي يا شعب الرب تخاف  والف شكر


* للاسف مش لقياها
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 مايو 2011)

حبة خردل قال:


> *نفسي في شريط صوت صارخ بس للأسف مش لاقياه كــامل وحتي لما بلاقيه بيبقي ممنوع من التحميل
> 
> *​



*اتفضلى حبيبتى
منقول من منتدى ارثوذوكس

**مايحسن فى عينه

انا عايزك انت

مهما الضيق يزيد

تامل

ليه تهتم فى عالم فانى

تامل يسوع حى

يسوع هو ابوى

مابتنساش

انا جيت ليك يايسوع

تامل 2

ادى قلبى
*
لو فى مشكلة ى التحميل بلغينى وانا ارفعهولك بلينكات تانى​


----------



## حبة خردل (11 مايو 2011)

*مش بيحمل معاايا خاالص يا بنوتة 
*


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (11 مايو 2011)

*لو سمحتم عايزه ترنيمة محدش يخاف لفيفيان السودانيه الموجوده في قناة اغابي و شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## حبة خردل (11 مايو 2011)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> *لو سمحتم عايزه **ترنيمة محدش يخاف لفيفيان السودانيه الموجوده في قناة اغابي و شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا*



*اتفضلي يا قمر*

*

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 مايو 2011)

حبة خردل قال:


> *مش بيحمل معاايا خاالص يا بنوتة
> *


*ولا يهمك ياجميل
انا رفعتهولك معلش اتأخرت عليكى 
شريط صوت صارخ
*​


----------



## حبة خردل (12 مايو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ولا يهمك ياجميل
> انا رفعتهولك معلش اتأخرت عليكى
> شريط صوت صارخ
> *​



اد ايـــة الشريط دة جميل تسلم ايديكي بجد

ربنا يخليكي يا بنوتة ... سامحيني تعبتك يا قمر
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 مايو 2011)

حبة خردل قال:


> اد ايـــة الشريط دة جميل تسلم ايديكي بجد
> 
> ربنا يخليكي يا بنوتة ... سامحيني تعبتك يا قمر
> ​


*هو فعلا طلع شريط تحفة واول مرة اسمعه 
تعبتينى ايون هعمل ايه بقى هههههههههه
لا ياحبيبتى مفيش تعب ولا حاجة ( كله بحسابه ):blush2:
*​


----------



## عبير الورد (12 مايو 2011)

ممكن ترنيمة شافي جروحي
معلش مش عارفه اسم المرنمه
الرب يبارك تعبكم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 مايو 2011)

عبير الورد قال:


> ممكن ترنيمة شافي جروحي
> معلش مش عارفه اسم المرنمه
> الرب يبارك تعبكم


*اتفضلى حبيبتى 
اتمنى تكون هى 
*
http://www.mediafire.com/?15sffe9dv1saevd​


----------



## arepseema (13 مايو 2011)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يابنت العدرا


----------



## عبير الورد (13 مايو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *اتفضلى حبيبتى *
> *اتمنى تكون هى *​
> http://www.mediafire.com/?15sffe9dv1saevd​


 شكرا بس مش هى :wub:
الترنيمه بشوفها على القنوات, مره بترنمها فرقه كده ومره بشوف مرنمه هي اللي بترنمها <<ياعيني ع الوصف الدقيق :spor2:
عموما الرب يباركك ومعلش تعبتك معايا


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 مايو 2011)

*سلام ونعمه...
من فضلك تاسونى فى ترنيمتين للشهيدة دمييانة انا عارف كلماتهم اول ترنيمة 
أولها :

تحت أسنان الهمبازين نسمع صوت كله رنين
صوت تسبيح مش صوت أنين صوتك يا قديسة دميانة


أما الترنيمة التانية بردو عن الشهيدة دميانة بتقول :

كان فى كنيسة لدميانة القديسة
فى ارض بابادبلو مخفية عن السامعين.


دى كلمات الترانيم اتمنى حضرتك تلاقيهم ...آمين*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 مايو 2011)

عبير الورد قال:


> شكرا بس مش هى :wub:
> الترنيمه بشوفها على القنوات, مره بترنمها فرقه كده ومره بشوف مرنمه هي اللي بترنمها <<ياعيني ع الوصف الدقيق :spor2:
> عموما الرب يباركك ومعلش تعبتك معايا


*ههههههههه الوصف جامد جامد جامد يعنى ههههههههه
طيب ياحبيبتى متعرفيش جزء من الكلمات؟
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 مايو 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *سلام ونعمه...
> من فضلك تاسونى فى ترنيمتين للشهيدة دمييانة انا عارف كلماتهم اول ترنيمة
> أولها :
> 
> ...


*الاولى للاسف مش لقيتها غير مرة كلمات ومرة مش شغال اللينك

التانية اهى *
http://www.mediafire.com/?3lqy9u95cbb4j4f​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 مايو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *الاولى للاسف مش لقيتها غير مرة كلمات ومرة مش شغال اللينك
> 
> التانية اهى *
> http://www.mediafire.com/?3lqy9u95cbb4j4f​


*ميرسى خالص لتعب حضرتك
ما فى مشكلة خلاص
خلاص يكفى الترنيمة التانية
+ربنا يعوضكم +*


----------



## عبير الورد (13 مايو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ههههههههه الوصف جامد جامد جامد يعنى ههههههههه*
> *طيب ياحبيبتى متعرفيش جزء من الكلمات؟*​


 هو من ناحية جامد... جااامد اوووي مافيش كلام هههههههههه
بالنسبه للكلمات للأسف مش فاكره غير شااااافي جروحي..شااااافي جروحي..رحمتكاااا<<باللحن كمان ههههههه 
اعتقد مافيش توضيح اكتر من كده :08:

لا بجد
خلاص ماتتعبيش نفسك معايا صعب تلاقيها
الرب يباركك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 مايو 2011)

عبير الورد قال:


> هو من ناحية جامد... جااامد اوووي مافيش كلام هههههههههه
> بالنسبه للكلمات للأسف مش فاكره غير شااااافي جروحي..شااااافي جروحي..رحمتكاااا<<باللحن كمان ههههههه
> اعتقد مافيش توضيح اكتر من كده :08:
> 
> ...


ههههههههههه 
طيب شوفى كده دى 
شافى جروحى.rm​


----------



## عبير الورد (13 مايو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> ههههههههههه
> طيب شوفى كده دى
> شافى جروحى.rm​


هى هى :yahoo:
 شكرااااااااااا ليكي 
فعلا ترنيمه روعه بحبها جدا
الرب يبارك تعبك معانا فعلا انتي انسانه رائعه
بنت المسيح بجد


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 مايو 2011)

ياريت لو حد يعرف يجبلي ترنيمه اسمها
انت اللي عارف كل ما فيا شايف وحاسس بدموع عينيا
جوايا كاشف دا الخطيه داالخوف ماليني لكن ايديك قويه

بس مش اعرف مين بيرنمها


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 مايو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ياريت لو حد يعرف يجبلي ترنيمه اسمها
> انت اللي عارف كل ما فيا شايف وحاسس بدموع عينيا
> جوايا كاشف دا الخطيه داالخوف ماليني لكن ايديك قويه
> 
> بس مش اعرف مين بيرنمها


*بس كده تؤمرى يا حبى 
ترنيمة انت اللى عارف
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 مايو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *بس كده تؤمرى يا حبى
> ترنيمة انت اللى عارف
> *​



ميرسي يا قمري مش عارفه اشكرك ازاي
تعبتك معايا
يسوع يعوضك يا قمر تعب محبتك وخدمتك


----------



## عبير الورد (15 مايو 2011)

اختي المباركه
ممكن ترنيمه كلماتها بتقول
 اسألوني عن يسوع حبه بين الضلوع
ذا نصيبي ذا فدائي ذا حبيبي ياجموع
لماهر فايز اعتقد
...................
وكمان فيه ترنيمه كلمات بتقول
.......وبقولها وبإصرار مافيش لحياتك معنى من غير يسوع البار
والرب يبارك تعبك
سلام ونعمه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 مايو 2011)

عبير الورد قال:


> اختي المباركه
> ممكن ترنيمه كلماتها بتقول
> اسألوني عن يسوع حبه بين الضلوع
> ذا نصيبي ذا فدائي ذا حبيبي ياجموع
> ...



*اتفضلى يا حبيبتى 
*

*اسألونى عن يسوع*

*اسمعها يا خاطى ( اقولها وبإصرار )*​


----------



## عاطف منير (15 مايو 2011)

الرب يباركم عايز ترنيمه في قناه الحقيقه علي وزن اغنيه عبد الحليم
احلف بسماها وترابها
وكانت بمناسبه تقريبا حادث كنيسه القديسين
بس ارجوكم تكون mp3
hgvf dfhv;l


----------



## عبير الورد (15 مايو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *اتفضلى يا حبيبتى *​
> 
> *اسألونى عن يسوع*​
> *اسمعها يا خاطى ( اقولها وبإصرار )*​


 ألف شكر ليكي يابنت العدرا
الرب يبارك تعبك :94:


----------



## end (16 مايو 2011)

لو ممكن ترنيمة ( انت قصيدة شعر ) الموجودة بشريط ( في مدينة اسكندرية ) لفريق ( ترينتي ) 
لله يا محسنين


----------



## PETER27 (17 مايو 2011)

انا نفسي في ترنيمه قلبت عليها النت اسمها تعبت من الضياع بس مش بتاعت ايمن كفروني وكلماتها بتقول تعبت من الضياع مليت من حالتي ديه قلبي الي مات و تاه ندمان علي الخطيه ................ياريت لو تقدروا تجبوهالي .


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 مايو 2011)

عاطف منير قال:


> الرب يباركم عايز ترنيمه في قناه الحقيقه علي وزن اغنيه عبد الحليم
> احلف بسماها وترابها
> وكانت بمناسبه تقريبا حادث كنيسه القديسين
> بس ارجوكم تكون mp3
> hgvf dfhv;l


*انا عارفاها اللى انت تقصدها بس للاسف مش عارفة اسمها
ياريت اسمها او كلمات منها
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 مايو 2011)

end قال:


> لو ممكن ترنيمة ( انت قصيدة شعر ) الموجودة بشريط ( في مدينة اسكندرية ) لفريق ( ترينتي )
> لله يا محسنين


*صدقنى عارفة انك بتدور عليها 
بس بامانة كل ما الاقيها لينكاتها منتهية 
*​


----------



## عاطف منير (17 مايو 2011)

رد علي الاخت المباركه
بنت العذراء بخصوص ترنيمه قناه الحقيقه اللي علي وزن اغنيه عبد الحليم
احلف بسماها وترابها
اولا الله يباركك واشكرك كتير هي في الحقيقه
اعرف اسم المرنمه فاتن حبيب والاخ عطور هرمز المؤلف بس
الرب يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 مايو 2011)

end قال:


> لو ممكن ترنيمة ( انت قصيدة شعر ) الموجودة بشريط ( في مدينة اسكندرية ) لفريق ( ترينتي )
> لله يا محسنين



*جالى السى دى بتاع الشريط 
وهرفعه كامل بإذن ربنا
اتفضل
أنت قصيدة شعر 
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 مايو 2011)

عاطف منير قال:


> رد علي الاخت المباركه
> بنت العذراء بخصوص ترنيمه قناه الحقيقه اللي علي وزن اغنيه عبد الحليم
> احلف بسماها وترابها
> اولا الله يباركك واشكرك كتير هي في الحقيقه
> ...


*هى بتيجى اليومين دول على القناة هحاول اجيبهالك حاضر 
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 مايو 2011)

PETER27 قال:


> انا نفسي في ترنيمه قلبت عليها النت اسمها تعبت من الضياع بس مش بتاعت ايمن كفروني وكلماتها بتقول تعبت من الضياع مليت من حالتي ديه قلبي الي مات و تاه ندمان علي الخطيه ................ياريت لو تقدروا تجبوهالي .


للاسف مش لاقية غير ايمن كفرونى ​


----------



## end (19 مايو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *جالى السى دى بتاع الشريط
> وهرفعه كامل بإذن ربنا
> اتفضل
> أنت قصيدة شعر
> *​



انا دلوقتي مغمض عيني و بسمع الترنيمة
.
.
.
عارفة انتي عملتي فيا ايه ؟
انا رجعت عشرين سنة ورا
اول ما جبت الشريط ( الالبوم بلغة اليومين دول  ) , و كنت ( اسير ) للشريط ده بالذات من (ترينتي) , مع شرايط ( الراعي الصالح ) خصوصا 3 ( قلبك ) و 5 ( منقوش ) 
كل الناس سحرها ( قصاقيص ) وهو ( ترينتي 3 ) انما انا مقدرتش اخرج من سجن ( اسكندرية ) اللي هو ( ترينتي 2 )

هنا الترنيمة مبتبقاش ترنيمة , بتبقى نبضة , بتبقى ذكرى 
ممكن تبقى حلوة , ممكن تبقى مش اوي , لكن الاكيد انها بتبقى حتة مننا
ميرسي كتير انك رجعتيلي جزء مني


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 مايو 2011)

end قال:


> انا دلوقتي مغمض عيني و بسمع الترنيمة
> .
> .
> .
> ...



*تحت امرك استاذ end 
حاجة تبسطنى صدقنى انى قدرت اجيبهالك
*​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (20 مايو 2011)

*من فضلكم عايزه احبك يارب بصوت البابا شنوده  **mp3*


----------



## PETER27 (20 مايو 2011)

انا اسف تعبتك معايا


----------



## PETER27 (20 مايو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> للاسف مش لاقية غير ايمن كفرونى ​



انا متشكر واسف علي تعبك


----------



## zy_elhelm (21 مايو 2011)

*رجاء محبة*

الى خدام هذا الموقع العريق انا ببحث عن شريط اسمه (راعى الخراف) لكورال ابسطولوس بكنيسة اشروبة
كنت سمعته زمان وللاسف مش لاقيه على النت واكون شاكر الى ابعد الحدود اذا حد عثر عليه

ترنيمة راعى الخراف هى حاملة اسم الشريط وبتقول راعى الخراف نادانى داوى جروحى وشفانى

وترنيمة القديس يوحنا الجندى فى كنيستى فالسنكسار شهيد كان من الابرار اسمه يوحنا الجندى فارس كان من الاطهار

وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك

(كوب ماء بارد لايضيع اجره)


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 مايو 2011)

PETER27 قال:


> انا متشكر واسف علي تعبك


*مفيش تعب ولا حاجة تحت امرك *
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 مايو 2011)

*رد: رجاء محبة*




zy_elhelm قال:


> الى خدام هذا الموقع العريق انا ببحث عن شريط اسمه (راعى الخراف) لكورال ابسطولوس بكنيسة اشروبة
> كنت سمعته زمان وللاسف مش لاقيه على النت واكون شاكر الى ابعد الحدود اذا حد عثر عليه
> 
> ترنيمة راعى الخراف هى حاملة اسم الشريط وبتقول راعى الخراف نادانى داوى جروحى وشفانى
> ...


*الشريط اللى لقيته اسمه راعى الخراف للمرنم عزت عزمى 
لكن كورال ابسطولوس مش لقياه للاسف
*​


----------



## Samir poet (23 مايو 2011)

*عاوز ترنيمة 
يا نفسى لاتحزنى
للمرنم  ايمن كفرونى​*


----------



## arepseema (23 مايو 2011)

*سلام ونعمه يابنت العدرازمعلهش يا بنت العدرا هتعبك معاى انا لسه شايفه اوبريت حكايات جدو كوكو على قناة اغابى منذ قليل يمكن انا لم اوصفه كويس هو عباره عن اوبريت بالعرائس الماريونت و  مدته حوالى 40 دقيقه و  اتعرض اليوم الثنين  23-5-2011وانتهى حوالي الساعه 5:30 م يعنى ابتدا حوالى الساعه 4:45 م و اتمنى انه يتعرض تانى الساعه 1:45 صباحا فى اعادة البرامج مره اخرى  انا ان شاء ربنا وعشنا هاسنى علشان نشوفه بس للاسف لا توجد امكانية التسجل.هل فى امكانيه انك تسجليه انا بتقل عليكي يا بنت العدرا. ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*:new8:


----------



## remonda88 (23 مايو 2011)

لو سمحتى انا عايزة ترنيمة كلامتها قصة ولد هيصبح شهيد اجراس كنسته


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 مايو 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *عاوز ترنيمة
> يا نفسى لاتحزنى
> للمرنم  ايمن كفرونى​*



http://www.mediafire.com/?j0lqcf3eyaj974p​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 مايو 2011)

arepseema قال:


> *سلام ونعمه يابنت العدرازمعلهش يا بنت العدرا هتعبك معاى انا لسه شايفه اوبريت حكايات جدو كوكو على قناة اغابى منذ قليل يمكن انا لم اوصفه كويس هو عباره عن اوبريت بالعرائس الماريونت و  مدته حوالى 40 دقيقه و  اتعرض اليوم الثنين  23-5-2011وانتهى حوالي الساعه 5:30 م يعنى ابتدا حوالى الساعه 4:45 م و اتمنى انه يتعرض تانى الساعه 1:45 صباحا فى اعادة البرامج مره اخرى  انا ان شاء ربنا وعشنا هاسنى علشان نشوفه بس للاسف لا توجد امكانية التسجل.هل فى امكانيه انك تسجليه انا بتقل عليكي يا بنت العدرا. ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*:new8:


*حبيبة قلبى مفيش تعب ولا حاجة 
بالنسبة للتسجيل بالنسبالى سهل جدا انا مشكلتى فى الميعاد بتاع عرضه 
لو متأكدة من الميعاد ده عينيا حاضر هفتح واستناه *​


----------



## Samir poet (23 مايو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> http://www.mediafire.com/?j0lqcf3eyaj974p​



*معلش تعبتك معاية وانا بهديلك الترنيمة برضو
ليكى​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 مايو 2011)

remonda88 قال:


> لو سمحتى انا عايزة ترنيمة كلامتها قصة ولد هيصبح شهيد اجراس كنسته



*ريموندا بليز ياريت اسم المرنم *​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 مايو 2011)

*نووووووووووووووووووسة
كنت عايزة اوبريت قلمى انكسر
منكن ياحبى ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 مايو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *نووووووووووووووووووسة
> كنت عايزة اوبريت قلمى انكسر
> منكن ياحبى ​*


*حبى بحالها هنا 
بس كده عوووووونيا 
ده لو مش مكسور نكسره هههههههه
اتفضلى حبيبى 

قلمى انكسر
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 مايو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *حبى بحالها هنا
> بس كده عوووووونيا
> ده لو مش مكسور نكسره هههههههه
> اتفضلى حبيبى
> ...




*هههههههههههههه
يخراشى على حبى ياناس
هتعود على كدة انا هههههههههه
تعيشيلى ياحبى  :love45:​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 مايو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> يخراشى على حبى ياناس
> هتعود على كدة انا هههههههههه
> تعيشيلى ياحبى  :love45:​*


*عينيا ليكى اى وقت يا حبوبتى 
ربنا معاكى :t4:*​


----------



## arepseema (24 مايو 2011)

:16_4_9:*سلام ونعمه يابنت العدرا الحقيقه انا مش متاكده من اذاعة اوبريت حكايات جدو كوكو علي اغابى بس انا حاولت اخمن اعادة الاذاعه على اساس ان القناه تعيد اذاعة البرامج 3 مرات يوميا. صدقينى انا مكسوفه منك اوى. بجد بجد ربنا يعوض محبتك*:36_3_15:


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (24 مايو 2011)

انا محتاجه  احبك يارب بصوت البابا شنوده  mp3
انا طلبتها قبل كده اصلي محتاجه ليها ضروري


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 مايو 2011)

arepseema قال:


> :16_4_9:*سلام ونعمه يابنت العدرا الحقيقه انا مش متاكده من اذاعة اوبريت حكايات جدو كوكو علي اغابى بس انا حاولت اخمن اعادة الاذاعه على اساس ان القناه تعيد اذاعة البرامج 3 مرات يوميا. صدقينى انا مكسوفه منك اوى. بجد بجد ربنا يعوض محبتك*:36_3_15:


*انا اسفة ياحبيبتى لان انا اللى مقصرة معاكى
بجد سامحينى 
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 مايو 2011)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> انا محتاجه  احبك يارب بصوت البابا شنوده  mp3
> انا طلبتها قبل كده اصلي محتاجه ليها ضروري


*حاضر يا نرمين 
سورى ياحبيبتى على التأخير
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 مايو 2011)

*قصيدة احبك يارب
بصوت قداسة البابا*​


----------



## عاطف منير (24 مايو 2011)

الرب يباركم ويحافظ عليكم
انا واثق ان جنود يسوع هيجبولي الترنيمه
هي في قناه الحقيقه
علي وزن اغنيه اخلف بسماها وترابها
لفاتن حبيب وعطور هرمز
سلام المسيح معاكم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 مايو 2011)

عاطف منير قال:


> الرب يباركم ويحافظ عليكم
> انا واثق ان جنود يسوع هيجبولي الترنيمه
> هي في قناه الحقيقه
> علي وزن اغنيه اخلف بسماها وترابها
> ...


*حضرتك كنت طلبتها قبل كده 
واكيد اول ما اعرف اجيبها هحطهالك
سلام ونعمة
*​


----------



## sylvy (25 مايو 2011)

كنت عايزة ترنيمة لجأت اليك وترنيمة فى وسط خطايا لكورال الذراع المفتوحة من شريط اقدم لك وشكرا


----------



## sylvy (25 مايو 2011)

ياريت شريط اقدم لك لكورال الذراع المفتوحة وشكرا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 مايو 2011)

sylvy قال:


> كنت عايزة ترنيمة لجأت اليك وترنيمة فى وسط خطايا لكورال الذراع المفتوحة من شريط اقدم لك وشكرا





sylvy قال:


> ياريت شريط اقدم لك لكورال الذراع المفتوحة وشكرا


*
حاضر يا حبيبتى هرفعهولك
*​


----------



## sameer_2009 (25 مايو 2011)

اخواني الاحباء هل أجد ترنيمة ( نقدم التسبيح شكر قلوبنا ) لفريق التسبيح الالبوم التاسع هل أجدها عندكم وبركة الرب تحرسكم جميعا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 مايو 2011)

sylvy قال:


> كنت عايزة ترنيمة لجأت اليك وترنيمة فى وسط خطايا لكورال الذراع المفتوحة من شريط اقدم لك وشكرا





sylvy قال:


> ياريت شريط اقدم لك لكورال الذراع المفتوحة وشكرا



*شريط اقدم لك*​


----------



## sylvy (26 مايو 2011)

الف الف شكر بنت العدرا على سرعة الاستجابة ورفع شريط اقدم لك


----------



## عاطف منير (26 مايو 2011)

الله يباركك
يابنت العدرا
سلام المسيح يحوطك دائما


----------



## عبير الورد (27 مايو 2011)

بنت العدرا ربنا يباركك
عايزه ترنيمه اعتقد لماهر فايز
كلماتها
قل كلمه فيبرأ دائي الان
قل كلمه فأنا انتظرك بالايمان

وشكرا على خدمتك الرائعه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 مايو 2011)

عبير الورد قال:


> بنت العدرا ربنا يباركك
> عايزه ترنيمه اعتقد لماهر فايز
> كلماتها
> قل كلمه فيبرأ دائي الان
> ...



*اهلا ياحبيبتى 
اتفضلى الترنيمة 
قـــل كلمة
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 مايو 2011)

sameer_2009 قال:


> اخواني الاحباء هل أجد ترنيمة ( نقدم التسبيح شكر قلوبنا ) لفريق التسبيح الالبوم التاسع هل أجدها عندكم وبركة الرب تحرسكم جميعا


*للاسف ملقتش ترنيمة بالاسم ده 
*​


----------



## عبير الورد (28 مايو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *اهلا ياحبيبتى
> اتفضلى الترنيمة
> قـــل كلمة
> *​



ألف شكر حبيبتي
ربنا يعوضك ..


----------



## fox11 (28 مايو 2011)

*رد: رد على: اى حد عايز اى ترنيمة يطلبها وانا اجبهاله*



مينا سلامه ابراهيم يونان قال:


> في ترنيمه حلوه جدا جدا جدا اسمها الشهد يقطر من شفتيه وجلال الملك باين عليه حلوه قوي ياريت لو تعرف تجبها انا مش عارف مين بيرنمها


 
:t16:زياد شحادة و عيسى كعبر و غسان بطرس 
CD أبتهح بالرب الترنيمة 5 

http://www.4shared.com/file/41747549/1dee96b1/_2___.html?dirPwdVerified=c6a8b826


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 مايو 2011)

*رد: رد على: اى حد عايز اى ترنيمة يطلبها وانا اجبهاله*




fox11 قال:


> :t16:زياد شحادة و عيسى كعبر و غسان بطرس
> CD أبتهح بالرب الترنيمة 5
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/41747549/1dee96b1/_2___.html?dirPwdVerified=c6a8b826


*اهلا بيك فوكس
لو سمحت ممنوع الرد على المشاركات القديمة
سلام ونعمة
*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (29 مايو 2011)

*   مش عارف انا كنت مش عايز ادخل هنا بجد لان انتم بتتعاملو وحش مع الاعضاء كتير زعلت منك

 انا بدور على  ترنيمة  خليجية سمعتها فى قناة الحقيقة    بتقول تقريبا ناوينى العود واظبط الاوتار 
 هى شكلها صعب انك هتيجى العادى المتعود منكم 
 على شكرا ليكم وشكر للاعضاء المنتدى ودة عتاب ليكم لكن ربنا يعوض تعبكم 
 اخوكم الخاطى 
​يوليوس​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 مايو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *   مش عارف انا كنت مش عايز ادخل هنا بجد لان انتم بتتعاملو وحش مع الاعضاء كتير زعلت منك
> 
> انا بدور على  ترنيمة  خليجية سمعتها فى قناة الحقيقة    بتقول تقريبا ناوينى العود واظبط الاوتار
> هى شكلها صعب انك هتيجى العادى المتعود منكم
> ...


*طيب شكرا لذوقك وهى اه مش موجودة وصعبة علينا
اتمنى تلاقيها 
*​


----------



## sameer_2009 (31 مايو 2011)

الترنيمة أيها الأعزاء التي أبحث عنها الآن هي ( أيها القدوس يا رب الحياة ) للحياة الأفضل هل أجدها بصوت الحياة الأفضل رجاء لأن الترنيمة موجودة لكن بصوت قرف أخرى غير فريق الحياة الأفضل وأكون شاكرا


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 يونيو 2011)

عارفه طلباتي كترت بس اعمل ايه انا يعني
مهو لازم اغلس عليكي بقي يا نوس

عايزه ترنيمه
حياتي تشبه قيثاره يعزفها لي الرب بمهاره

يارب تلاقيها

وميرسي يا سكرتي علي تعبك مقدما


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 يونيو 2011)

sameer_2009 قال:


> الترنيمة أيها الأعزاء التي أبحث عنها الآن هي ( أيها القدوس يا رب الحياة ) للحياة الأفضل هل أجدها بصوت الحياة الأفضل رجاء لأن الترنيمة موجودة لكن بصوت قرف أخرى غير فريق الحياة الأفضل وأكون شاكرا


*للاسف مش لقياها بصوت بيتر لايف خالص 
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 يونيو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> عارفه طلباتي كترت بس اعمل ايه انا يعني
> مهو لازم اغلس عليكي بقي يا نوس
> 
> عايزه ترنيمه
> ...



*ههههههههه غلسى يا نيفو يا حبى براحتك
اتفضلى ياقمرتى دى الترنيمة بصوت ابونا داود 
معلش هو الكواليتى مش قوى
حياتي تشبه قيثاره.mp3
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ههههههههه غلسى يا نيفو يا حبى براحتك
> اتفضلى ياقمرتى دى الترنيمة بصوت ابونا داود
> معلش هو الكواليتى مش قوى
> حياتي تشبه قيثاره.mp3
> *​



ولا يهمك يا حبي
اصلي لاقيتها علي اليوتيوب بصوت بنوته ربنا يسامحها
ضيعت كل معاني الترنيمه خالص


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 يونيو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ولا يهمك يا حبي
> اصلي لاقيتها علي اليوتيوب بصوت بنوته ربنا يسامحها
> ضيعت كل معاني الترنيمه خالص


*ههههههه ايووون مرضتش اجيبهالك
تؤمرى ياحبى
*​


----------



## Samir poet (1 يونيو 2011)

محتاج ترنيمة اسمها
خاطى وراجع
للمرنم بدر انور
يارب القيها وحد يجبهلى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 يونيو 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> محتاج ترنيمة اسمها
> خاطى وراجع
> للمرنم بدر انور
> يارب القيها وحد يجبهلى


*اتفضل ياسمير*
http://www.4shared.com/file/104475595/8edd7359/wwwtheshepherdallgoonet______.html​


----------



## Samir poet (1 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *اتفضل ياسمير*
> http://www.4shared.com/file/104475595/8edd7359/wwwtheshepherdallgoonet______.html​


*
مرسيى يا سكرة الرب يباركك​*


----------



## Samir poet (1 يونيو 2011)

*هل يوجد ترانيم
تانى لنفس المرنم ولا دى ترنيمة واحدة بس عملها لو فية تانى ياريت تجبيلى معلش تعبتك معاية​*


----------



## besho55 (2 يونيو 2011)

ترنيمه يا كنيسه افتحى ابوابك بدر انور
http://www.4shared.com/file/104473642/823a7932/_____-_wwwtheshepherdallgoonet.html


----------



## besho55 (2 يونيو 2011)

عيد الحب ..........
بدر أنور
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?dsa0ciw733qhrhd


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 يونيو 2011)

*تسلم ايدك يابيشو 
شكرا لمساعدتك*​


----------



## besho55 (3 يونيو 2011)

شكراااااااااا بنت العدرا
أكيد اللى بيقدر يعمل حاجه مش بيتأخر
بس طبعا كل ده ييجي فين جنب مجهووووووووووودك الرائع فى المنتدلا خاصه طلبات الترانيم​


----------



## عاطف منير (3 يونيو 2011)

الرب يباركم


----------



## monymena (5 يونيو 2011)

أنا عايز ترانيم المهرجان ومش لقيها خالص أرجوكوا جبوهالى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 يونيو 2011)

monymena قال:


> أنا عايز ترانيم المهرجان ومش لقيها خالص أرجوكوا جبوهالى


* الحاجة الوحيدة اللى لقيتها هو شعار المهرجان 
http://www.mediafire.com/?8x7fu1cu9jtzo09
*​


----------



## ميرنا (7 يونيو 2011)

نفسى فى سلسة صدق ولابد ان تصدق بونا يؤنس انا عندى تلات اجزاء


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 يونيو 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> نفسى فى سلسة صدق ولابد ان تصدق بونا يؤنس انا عندى تلات اجزاء


* شوفى دول كده يا مرنون*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=31658


----------



## ميرنا (7 يونيو 2011)

دول عندى يا بنوتة بس لو فى تانى طمع


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 يونيو 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> دول عندى يا بنوتة بس لو فى تانى طمع


* حاضر يا حبى لو لقيت تانى هجيبهالك 
*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (7 يونيو 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> نفسى فى سلسة صدق ولابد ان تصدق بونا يؤنس انا عندى تلات اجزاء



بعد اذن بنت العدرا 

اتفضلي يا ميرنا 
الجزء الرابع 

http://www.mediafire.com/?y0zzlfh0tmx#2

الجزء الخامس 

http://www.mediafire.com/?n1nnxmdzjlz#2​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 يونيو 2011)

*اكيد يا بوب
ميرسى لمساعدتك
*​


----------



## John Amir (9 يونيو 2011)

في شريط قديم اسمه شموع واكاليل وانا مش لاقيه خالص كان تقريبا لكورال الحمامة الحسنة ممكن لو عند حد فيكو يساعدني عشان بحبه جدا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 يونيو 2011)

John Amir قال:


> في شريط قديم اسمه شموع واكاليل وانا مش لاقيه خالص كان تقريبا لكورال الحمامة الحسنة ممكن لو عند حد فيكو يساعدني عشان بحبه جدا



*الجزء الاول

http://www.4shared.com/file/67526428/66b06a1f/shehda2_w_akaleel_side_A.html?dirPwdVerified=1f5b7f2e

الجزء التانى

http://www.4shared.com/file/67617224/1203359d/shehda2_w_akaleel_side_B.html?dirPwdVerified=1f5b7f2e
*​


----------



## بنت المسيح (10 يونيو 2011)

كنت عاوزة مديح لمارجرجس مع التنين او مع الثعبان النا مش متاكدة بالظبط
لو سمحتوا حد يساعدنى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 يونيو 2011)

بنت المسيح قال:


> كنت عاوزة مديح لمارجرجس مع التنين او مع الثعبان النا مش متاكدة بالظبط
> لو سمحتوا حد يساعدنى


*معلش مش فاهمة قصدك 
تمجيد مارجرجس الرومانى يعنى؟
*​


----------



## remonda88 (13 يونيو 2011)

سورى بس انا معرفش المرنم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 يونيو 2011)

remonda88 قال:


> سورى بس انا معرفش المرنم


*اعتقد قصدك ترنيمة قصة ولد اصبح شهيد 
للاسف مش موجودة ياريموندا
*​


----------



## الشماس الخاطى (14 يونيو 2011)

*رد: رد على: طلبات الترانيم*



kerolose fawzy قال:


> :smi420:*حد يجبلى الترنيه دى دورت عليها كتير بس ملقتهاش يارب تقدرو تجبوهالى انا سمعتها فى راديو ماريمرقس اسم الترنيمه "مش بالصوت العالى باسبح"​**واسف انى كتبت الموضوع فى مكان تانى *:smi411:
> 
> :smi106:*ebn el baba kerolose1*​:smi106:


*
السلام ليكو ياولاد المسيح بجد ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتكم وتعبكم وربنا يساعدكم فى مجاوبه جميع الأعضاء
الترنيمة اللى اخى الحبيب بيقصدها هى ترنيمة من شريط سمعته زمان اسمه كنيستنا ..وهو كان لكنيسة مارمرقص بس مش فاكر بتاعة انهى منطقة بالظبط امبابه او مصر الجديدة
وهى فعلا الترنيمة حلووووووووة خااااالص ياريت بجد حد يقدر يجيبه...وربنا يبارك خدمتكم​*


----------



## adel_2600 (15 يونيو 2011)

نفسى فى شريط كيف انسى فريق ام النور وربنا يعوضك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 يونيو 2011)

*رد: رد على: طلبات الترانيم*




الشماس الخاطى قال:


> *
> السلام ليكو ياولاد المسيح بجد ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتكم وتعبكم وربنا يساعدكم فى مجاوبه جميع الأعضاء
> الترنيمة اللى اخى الحبيب بيقصدها هى ترنيمة من شريط سمعته زمان اسمه كنيستنا ..وهو كان لكنيسة مارمرقص بس مش فاكر بتاعة انهى منطقة بالظبط امبابه او مصر الجديدة
> وهى فعلا الترنيمة حلووووووووة خااااالص ياريت بجد حد يقدر يجيبه...وربنا يبارك خدمتكم​*


*للاسف مش موجودة 
ورجاء محبة عدم الرد على المشاركات القديمة 
سلام ونعمة
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 يونيو 2011)

adel_2600 قال:


> نفسى فى شريط كيف انسى فريق ام النور وربنا يعوضك


*للاسف يا عادل الشريط ده منزلش ع النت *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 يونيو 2011)

*الاخ عادل تم الرد على مشاركتك 
برجاء عدم تكرار المشاركات بلا فائدة
*​


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (15 يونيو 2011)

إذا بتريدوا بدي ترتيلة حماسية للمرنم اللبناني أيمن الكفروني بس تكون حماسية


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 يونيو 2011)

التضحية قال:


> إذا بتريدوا بدي ترتيلة حماسية للمرنم اللبناني أيمن الكفروني بس تكون حماسية



*دى كل شرايط المرنم ايمن كفرونى *
http://www.arabchurch.com/tranem/2-أيمن-كفروني

*ياريت تشوف اللى يعجبك وانا هرفعهالك 
سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## adel_2600 (15 يونيو 2011)

نفسى فى ترنيمة كيف انسى فريق ام النور


----------



## Marmora2011 (15 يونيو 2011)

نفس اسمع ترنيمة سبنى اعيش لفادى وففين ومجموعة من المرنيمين


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 يونيو 2011)

adel_2600 قال:


> نفسى فى ترنيمة كيف انسى فريق ام النور


*مش موجووودة
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 يونيو 2011)

Marmora2011 قال:


> نفس اسمع ترنيمة سبنى اعيش لفادى وففين ومجموعة من المرنيمين


*مرمورة لو تقصدى اوبريت سيبنى اعيش 
اتفضلى اهو *

ترنيمة سيبنى اعيش كاملة.mp3​


----------



## adel_2600 (16 يونيو 2011)

عاوز ترنيمة كيف انسى فريق ام النور ترنيمة قديمة


----------



## wasan (16 يونيو 2011)

مرحبا انا اريد ترنيمة ادخل لقدسك اذا ممكن


----------



## oesi no (16 يونيو 2011)

adel_2600 قال:


> نفسى فى ترنيمة كيف انسى فريق ام النور


بليل هرفعلك الشريط  لانى فى الشغل دلوقتى


----------



## oesi no (16 يونيو 2011)

wasan قال:


> مرحبا انا اريد ترنيمة ادخل لقدسك اذا ممكن


 ادخل لقدسك ​


----------



## ميرو وتوتا (16 يونيو 2011)

سلام ونعمة ممكن اطلب طلب ويا ريت تساعدوني فية انا عايزة الحان مهرجان الكرازة 2011 لحضانة واولي ابتدائي  في اسرع وقت وربنا يعوض تعبكم بالخير


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 يونيو 2011)

ميرو وتوتا قال:


> سلام ونعمة ممكن اطلب طلب ويا ريت تساعدوني فية انا عايزة الحان مهرجان الكرازة 2011 لحضانة واولي ابتدائي  في اسرع وقت وربنا يعوض تعبكم بالخير




*الحان مرحلة حضانة*

*الحان اولى وتانية ابتدائى*​


----------



## sylvy (16 يونيو 2011)

كنت عايزة شريط اسمح لى أقرب لفريق صوت الراعى وشكرا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 يونيو 2011)

sylvy قال:


> كنت عايزة شريط اسمح لى أقرب لفريق صوت الراعى وشكرا



*شريط اسمح لى اقرب
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (17 يونيو 2011)

*ممكن شريط متغربين لفريق اساف*

*هو حد طلبه قبل كده هنا ومش لاقى المشاركات هنا*

*والف شكر*

*+++*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 يونيو 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *ممكن شريط متغربين لفريق اساف*
> 
> *هو حد طلبه قبل كده هنا ومش لاقى المشاركات هنا*
> 
> ...


*ايوة يا امير فعلا كان حد طلبه زمان 
بس هو للاسف مش موجود
اتمنى حد من الاعضاء يكون عنده يشاركنا بيه *​


----------



## sesmk (21 يونيو 2011)

عايز اخر شريط لفريق التسبيح او بتر لايف لو سمحت


----------



## sameer_2009 (21 يونيو 2011)

الأخوة الاحباء هل أجد ترنيمة ( أحلى ما في حياتي انت ) لفريق الحياة الافضل عندكم  وأتمنى أن لا تخذلوني وبارككم الرب


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 يونيو 2011)

sesmk قال:


> عايز اخر شريط لفريق التسبيح او بتر لايف لو سمحت



*اخر شريط لبيتر لايف اعتقد هو ده 
*​ *شريط مازال يشفى *

*أنت ملك المجد
**قراءة1*
*أحببت
**قراءة2
**ياصانع قلبي الصغير
**قراءة3
**لما اكون تعبان
**قراءة4
**يارب
**قراءة5
**انا باطلب لمسة
**وسط الآلام

ولتحميل الالبوم كامل فى رابط واحد
مازال يشفى 
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 يونيو 2011)

sameer_2009 قال:


> الأخوة الاحباء هل أجد ترنيمة ( أحلى ما في حياتي انت ) لفريق الحياة الافضل عندكم  وأتمنى أن لا تخذلوني وبارككم الرب



*صدقنى يا سمير مش بنخذلك ولا بنخذل حد 
بس للاسف مش موجودة بصوت بيتر لايف
محتاجها بصوت مرنم تانى؟
*​


----------



## el3dra omi (21 يونيو 2011)

ممكن ترنيمه جايين بامرك نصلى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 يونيو 2011)

el3dra omi قال:


> ممكن ترنيمه جايين بامرك نصلى


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2792021&postcount=190​


----------



## sameer_2009 (22 يونيو 2011)

أنا الآن ابحث عن ترنيمة أسجد أمامك اخضع لشخصك لفريق الرب صالح وهي معروضة في موقعكم الكريم لكنها غير قابلة للتحميل  هل بالامكان توفيرها


----------



## adel_2600 (22 يونيو 2011)

مساء الخير عايز شريط معلش اتعبك معايا الشريط قديم شويه اسمه يا سلام على العدراء الشماس سعد مترى


----------



## rita fekry (22 يونيو 2011)

سلام و نعمة عايزة المديح الأدام بعد ابكوتى افتح فاى بالتسابيح و اقول بقلب جريح لبولس ملاك mp3 و امدح فى البتول و انا انا الخاطى


----------



## sameer_2009 (23 يونيو 2011)

*العضوة الكريمةBent El3dra  والفاضلة  هل بحثتي عن الترنيمة التي أبحث عنها ( أسجد أمامك اخضع لشخصك ) فهي لفريق الرب صالح وهي الترنيمة الوحيدة الغير قابلة للتحميل في الألبوم المعروض في هذا الموقع أرجو أن لا تخذلوني هذه المرة وشكري دائما لتعبكم وبركة الرب تحميكم*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 يونيو 2011)

sameer_2009 قال:


> أنا الآن ابحث عن ترنيمة أسجد أمامك اخضع لشخصك لفريق الرب صالح وهي معروضة في موقعكم الكريم لكنها غير قابلة للتحميل  هل بالامكان توفيرها





sameer_2009 قال:


> *العضوة الكريمةBent El3dra  والفاضلة  هل بحثتي عن الترنيمة التي أبحث عنها ( أسجد أمامك اخضع لشخصك ) فهي لفريق الرب صالح وهي الترنيمة الوحيدة الغير قابلة للتحميل في الألبوم المعروض في هذا الموقع أرجو أن لا تخذلوني هذه المرة وشكري دائما لتعبكم وبركة الرب تحميكم*




*يا اخ سمير من فضلك يكون فى صبر شوية فى الطلبات 
لانى فى فترة امتحانات 

اسجد أمامك

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 يونيو 2011)

adel_2600 قال:


> مساء الخير عايز شريط معلش اتعبك معايا الشريط قديم شويه اسمه يا سلام على العدراء الشماس سعد مترى


*للاسف زى ماحضرتك شوفت مش موجود غير فى منتدى واحد واللينكات مش موجودة 
اتمنى لو عند حد يرفعهولنا 
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 يونيو 2011)

rita fekry قال:


> سلام و نعمة عايزة المديح الأدام بعد ابكوتى افتح فاى بالتسابيح و اقول بقلب جريح لبولس ملاك mp3 و امدح فى البتول و انا انا الخاطى



*اتفضلى حبيبتى


افتح فاى بالتسبيح

امدح فى البتول

انا انا الخاطى
*​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (23 يونيو 2011)

* لو سمحتم عايزه كلمات ترانيم شريط يا مريم لوديع الصافي*
*و شكراااااااااااااا لتعبكم*


----------



## tena.barbie (24 يونيو 2011)

من فضلك عايزة ترنيمة اتكلم جوايا يارب mp3


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 يونيو 2011)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> * لو سمحتم عايزه كلمات ترانيم شريط يا مريم لوديع الصافي*
> *و شكراااااااااااااا لتعبكم*


*الشريط كله مش كتير كده ههههههه
ربنا يدبر بجد واحاول اجيبهالك
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 يونيو 2011)

tena.barbie قال:


> من فضلك عايزة ترنيمة اتكلم جوايا يارب mp3



*اتكلم جوايا يارب
*​


----------



## tena.barbie (24 يونيو 2011)

ميرسى جدااااااااااااااااا يا بنت العدرا وربنا معاكى فى امتحاناتك يارب


----------



## rita fekry (24 يونيو 2011)

سلام و نعمة ارجو الترانبم الأتية من ctv اوديو  -ايها الصامت تكلم -انت لم تنصت للحية- يسوع انت تعلم-انا انا الخاطى-بقى انا استاهل         و شكررررررررررررا


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (24 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *الشريط كله مش كتير كده ههههههه*
> *ربنا يدبر بجد واحاول اجيبهالك*​


 
*بنت العدرا شكرا على تعبك بس معلش انا محتاجه كلمات الشريط ضروري *


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 يونيو 2011)

rita fekry قال:


> سلام و نعمة ارجو الترانبم الأتية من ctv اوديو  -ايها الصامت تكلم -انت لم تنصت للحية- يسوع انت تعلم-انا انا الخاطى-بقى انا استاهل         و شكررررررررررررا



*ايها الصامت تكلم*

*يسوع انت تعلم*

*أنا الخاطى*

*بقى انا استاهل*

*انت لم تنصت *​


----------



## sylvy (27 يونيو 2011)

كنت عايزة مجموعة شرايط فتيات الانبا رويس مش لاقياهم على النت وهما:
 1- العذراء على مر الاجيال 
2- تحت ظلك احتمى 
3- المسيح المتألم 
والف شكر


----------



## vena_bach (28 يونيو 2011)

سلام للجميع
جايبالكم أخيرا لكل محبي وطالبي شريط شئ يطمنا يروحوا علي اللينك ده 
وإذكرونا دائما في صلاتكم

ربنا معكم



http://www.4shared.com/folder/gdgZ91mE/she2_ytamena.html

وده لينك ترنيمة شئ يطمنا لكورال مارجرجس هليوبوليس بس فيديو
[YOUTUBE]8oAHMkDcOA4[/YOUTUBE]
أتمني تعجبكوا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 يونيو 2011)

vena_bach قال:


> سلام للجميع
> جايبالكم أخيرا لكل محبي وطالبي شريط شئ يطمنا يروحوا علي اللينك ده
> وإذكرونا دائما في صلاتكم
> 
> ...



*شكرا ليكى يا فينا 
بس ياريت اى شريط زى كده تعمليه فى موضوع منفصل جديد علشان الكل يستفيد منه
ربنا يعوض تعبك 
سلام ونعمة
*​


----------



## vena_bach (28 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *شكرا ليكى يا فينا
> بس ياريت اى شريط زى كده تعمليه فى موضوع منفصل جديد علشان الكل يستفيد منه
> ربنا يعوض تعبك
> سلام ونعمة
> *​



شكرا بس أنا حطيت اللينك ده هنا علشان لقيت كتير كانوا بيسألوا عليه علشان كده قصدت أحطه علي نفس الموضوع علشان اللي بيسأل عليه يوصله الرد بسهوله


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 يونيو 2011)

vena_bach قال:


> شكرا بس أنا حطيت اللينك ده هنا علشان لقيت كتير كانوا بيسألوا عليه علشان كده قصدت أحطه علي نفس الموضوع علشان اللي بيسأل عليه يوصله الرد بسهوله


*انا عارفة يا حبيبتى *
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك *
​


----------



## sesmk (28 يونيو 2011)

عايز اخر شريط لفريق التسبيح


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 يونيو 2011)

sesmk قال:


> عايز اخر شريط لفريق التسبيح


 

*شريط مش حدوتة 

اتمنى يكون هو المطلوب وياريت رجاء محبة ذكر اسماء الشرايط المطلوبة بعد كده لانى مش متابعة كل الفرق 
سلام ونعمة*
​


----------



## el3dra omi (29 يونيو 2011)

:36_22_26::big35:


----------



## sameer_2009 (5 يوليو 2011)

الاخت الكريمة Bent El3dra أتمنى أن تكوني أنهيتي الامتحانات بالتوفيق هل بامكانك المساعدة في توفير ترنيمة ان اسمه يسوع لفريق التسبيح شريط 11 وبركة الرب معكم جميعا


----------



## tena.barbie (5 يوليو 2011)

من فضلك يابنت العدرا انا عايزة شريط * أرجوك بلاش * للمرنم ميشيل طلعت


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (5 يوليو 2011)

tena.barbie قال:


> من فضلك يابنت العدرا انا عايزة شريط * أرجوك بلاش * للمرنم ميشيل طلعت



بنت العدراء مشغولة شوية 

ربنا معــــاها ويحفظ حياتها 

اتفضلي طلبك 

هنــــــــــــــــا​


----------



## tena.barbie (5 يوليو 2011)

أشكرك جداااااااا جدااااااااااااا

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (5 يوليو 2011)

tena.barbie قال:


> أشكرك جداااااااا جدااااااااااااا
> 
> ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك



العفــــــــــو

أي حاجة احنا تحت أمرك  ​


----------



## minsandra (7 يوليو 2011)

لو سمحتوا كنت عايز شريط ترايم اسمه فى كتابك للاطفال بتاع مارمرقس مصر الجديده


----------



## sameer_2009 (7 يوليو 2011)

هل بامكانك المساعدة في توفير ترنيمة ان اسمه يسوع لفريق التسبيح شريط 11 وبركة الرب معكم جميعا


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2011)

sameer_2009 قال:


> هل بامكانك المساعدة في توفير ترنيمة ان اسمه يسوع لفريق التسبيح شريط 11 وبركة الرب معكم جميعا



اشوفهالك اخي ان شاء الله وهحاول اجيبها 

بس اعذرني لضيق الوقت​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 يوليو 2011)

minsandra قال:


> لو سمحتوا كنت عايز شريط ترايم اسمه فى كتابك للاطفال بتاع مارمرقس مصر الجديده


*للاسف مش موجود
*​


sameer_2009 قال:


> هل بامكانك المساعدة في توفير ترنيمة ان اسمه يسوع لفريق التسبيح شريط 11 وبركة الرب معكم جميعا



*مش موجودة غير مكتوبة
*​


----------



## tena.barbie (11 يوليو 2011)

انا عايزة ترنيمة انت مش للذكريات بصوت منال سمير


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 يوليو 2011)

tena.barbie قال:


> انا عايزة ترنيمة انت مش للذكريات بصوت منال سمير



*بصى حبيبتى هو انا مش متأكدة هى بصوت منال سمير ولا حد تانى
بس اتمنى تكون هى لان الباقى لمرنمين مش مرنمات
*

*انت مش للذكريات*​


----------



## tena.barbie (11 يوليو 2011)

ميرسى جداااااااااا حلوة خالص 

ميرسى على تعبك معايا


----------



## tena.barbie (11 يوليو 2011)

معلش انا طلباتى كتير بس ضرورى عايزة ترنيمة  * قلبى ولحمى * لفريق التسبيح


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 يوليو 2011)

tena.barbie قال:


> معلش انا طلباتى كتير بس ضرورى عايزة ترنيمة  * قلبى ولحمى * لفريق التسبيح


*اطلبى زى ما انتى عايزة يا حبيبتى
مش هتدينى نص جنيه ع الترنيمة ههههههه
اتفضلى ياسكرة
*
*قلبى ولحمى*​


----------



## tena.barbie (11 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههه بجد زى زى العسل وامورة خالص

ميرسى جدا على تعبك معايا ربنا يعوضك يارب


----------



## sameer_2009 (13 يوليو 2011)

الاخوة الكرام هل بالامكان توفير ترنيمة وجهت قلبي نحوك من شريط لنعبد الرب للحياة الافضل مع الشكر


----------



## tena.barbie (13 يوليو 2011)

عايزة ترنيمة * يا الهى أعمق الحب هواك * اللى بتيجى على قناة أغابى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 يوليو 2011)

sameer_2009 قال:


> الاخوة الكرام هل بالامكان توفير ترنيمة وجهت قلبي نحوك من شريط لنعبد الرب للحياة الافضل مع الشكر



*اتفضل لينك تحميل الالبوم كامل*
*لنعبد الرب*​


----------



## Samir poet (13 يوليو 2011)

*عاوز ترنيمة 
انا مطمن 
معلش هى لسة جديدة 
للمرنم رومانى رؤوف*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 يوليو 2011)

tena.barbie قال:


> عايزة ترنيمة * يا الهى أعمق الحب هواك * اللى بتيجى على قناة أغابى


*جارى رفعها يا حبيبتى 
*​


----------



## tena.barbie (13 يوليو 2011)

ميرسى انا دايما تعباكى معايا انا مستنية خدى وقتك براحتك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 يوليو 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *عاوز ترنيمة
> انا مطمن
> معلش هى لسة جديدة
> للمرنم رومانى رؤوف*​


*ملقتش ترنيمة بالاسم ده ياسمير لرومانى رؤوف
هو فى ترنيمة اسمها انا مطمن لكن بتاعة المرنم تامر العجمى 
ودى كلماتها لو هى وعايزها بلغنى اجيبهالك 

+ أنا مطمن وأنا      وياه أصله نقشني على كفيه
     أمشى فخور وأن ماشى معاه زى الطفل في إيد والديه
     ق :أصله أبويا هو إلهي هو صنعني وهو فداني
     إزاى بعد ما جه ونجاني أنساه وأقول إنه بينساني
     +أجرى وأرفرف أنا بجناحي أنى ليسوع
     يوم عن يوم بتزيد أفراحي مهما قابلت عطش أو جوع
     +أنت يا ربى كل آمالي أنت الراحة لكل جريح
     لحظة بلحظة رأيت أمامي مش متروكة لعصف الريح
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 يوليو 2011)

tena.barbie قال:


> عايزة ترنيمة * يا الهى أعمق الحب هواك * اللى بتيجى على قناة أغابى





tena.barbie قال:


> ميرسى انا دايما تعباكى معايا انا مستنية خدى وقتك براحتك



*ميرسى يا حبيبة قلبى
تعبكم راحة صدقينى 
اعمق الحب هواك
*​


----------



## tena.barbie (13 يوليو 2011)

ميرسى جداااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااا ربنا يخليكى 

ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## sameer_2009 (13 يوليو 2011)

الرب يباركك دائما لا تتأخرين في الطلبات الرب يجازيكي لتعبكي وانشاء الله تكونين موفقة وناجحة


----------



## besho55 (15 يوليو 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *عاوز ترنيمة
> انا مطمن
> معلش هى لسة جديدة
> للمرنم رومانى رؤوف*​



ترنيمة انا مطمن + تامر العجمي
(انا مطمن انك سهران على الزرعايه)
انا مطمن + تامر العجمي


نفس الترنيمة للمرنم هانى رومانى
انا مطمن + هانى رومانى 

انا مطمن + تامر العجمي وهاني رومانى
انا مطمن + برنامج هانرنم 

لكن مافيش الترنيمة دى لرومانى رؤوف​


----------



## sameer_2009 (15 يوليو 2011)

هل ممكن توفير ترنيمة من يسمع صرخة القلب لفريق التسبيح البوم هو رائع


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2011)

عاوز طيب ترنيمة اسمها
لية..لية بنخاف لية والرب معانا
للمرنم رومانى رؤوف
اتمنى انى اجدها بجدااااااا


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2011)

*كلمات ترنيمة ليه ليه  	بنخاف؟*

*قرار:*​ *ليه ليه بنخاف ليه
	والرب اللى معانا 2*​ *ليه ليه بنخاف ليه 
	وسلامه اعطانا 2*​ *هو معانا مين علينا 
	دى ايه ومكتوبه*​ *لو نسينا الايه هو 
	مش ممكن ينسانا*​ *ليه يا مؤمن ليه تدارى 
	ونخاف من الالامات*​ *قوم وجاهد واشهد عنه
	ده اللى عشانك مات*​ *مهما يحصل من اطهادات 
	هنبشر بيسوع *​ *لما يجينا من السموات
	لمجده يودينا
للمرنم رومانى رؤوف
*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 يوليو 2011)

sameer_2009 قال:


> هل ممكن توفير ترنيمة من يسمع صرخة القلب لفريق التسبيح البوم هو رائع



*اتفضل 
مين يسمع صرخة القلب
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 يوليو 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> عاوز طيب ترنيمة اسمها
> لية..لية بنخاف لية والرب معانا
> للمرنم رومانى رؤوف
> اتمنى انى اجدها بجدااااااا





سمير الشاعر قال:


> *كلمات ترنيمة ليه ليه      بنخاف؟*
> 
> *قرار:*​ *ليه ليه بنخاف ليه
> والرب اللى معانا 2*​ *ليه ليه بنخاف ليه
> ...



*انا عرفاها وعارفة كلماتها 
بس برضو مش موجودة بصوت رومانى رؤوف 
دى بصوت المرنمة نيفين شكرالله 
http://www.mediafire.com/?31hiu1c2kro3h6r
ودى بصوت مرنم اسمه كمال زايد*

http://www.mediafire.com/?v7e6mfph04obr57


----------



## sameer_2009 (15 يوليو 2011)

الأخت الكريمة *Bent El3dra* 
باركك الرب وبارك الرب العاملين في هذا الموقع الكريم فعلا نجد ضالتنا من الترانيم المفقودة في هذا الموقع  الذي نتجه اليه دائما عند احتياجنا الى أية ترنيمة جازاكم الرب لتعب محبتكم


----------



## sameer_2009 (16 يوليو 2011)

دائما معكم في طلباتنا للترانيم هل توجد ترنيمة يا جميع الأمم صفقوا بالايادي لفريق التسبيح فهي موجودة في شريط 8 وشريط مختارات 2 هل بالامكان توفيرها وبارككم الرب


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 يوليو 2011)

sameer_2009 قال:


> دائما معكم في طلباتنا للترانيم هل توجد ترنيمة يا جميع الأمم صفقوا بالايادي لفريق التسبيح فهي موجودة في شريط 8 وشريط مختارات 2 هل بالامكان توفيرها وبارككم الرب



*اتمنى تكون هى  

صفقوا بالايادى
*​


----------



## sameer_2009 (16 يوليو 2011)

مع الأسف ليست هي بارككم الرب لتعبكم


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (17 يوليو 2011)

سلام ونعمة ....
إذا بتريدوا ... أنا أريد ترتيلة حماسية جدا مثل ترتيلة ( دايس على عسلك لأيمن الكفروني )لكن لست أريد ( دايس على عسلك ) لأني أملكها 
شكرا جزيلا سلفا .... الرب يبارككم


----------



## grges monir (18 يوليو 2011)

طلب صعب شوية معلهش
عاوز كل ترانيم كورال المسرح القبطى بقيادة اسامة عشم
انا قدرت الاقى اوبريت زبيحة حب وكليب قالت مريم
عاوز الباقى بقى
مستوى ترانيم هذا الكورال فوق العادى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 يوليو 2011)

grges monir قال:


> طلب صعب شوية معلهش
> عاوز كل ترانيم كورال المسرح القبطى بقيادة اسامة عشم
> انا قدرت الاقى اوبريت زبيحة حب وكليب قالت مريم
> عاوز الباقى بقى
> مستوى ترانيم هذا الكورال فوق العادى



*هو انا لقيت اوبريت اسمه ذبيحة خلاصنا 
و ده لينك التحميل 
http://www.mediafire.com/?nzkrbw7qsxsvxyy
ولو لقيت حاجة تانى هجيبهالك اكيد
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 يوليو 2011)

التضحية قال:


> سلام ونعمة ....
> إذا بتريدوا ... أنا أريد ترتيلة حماسية جدا مثل ترتيلة ( دايس على عسلك لأيمن الكفروني )لكن لست أريد ( دايس على عسلك ) لأني أملكها
> شكرا جزيلا سلفا .... الرب يبارككم



*رجاء محبة الطلب يكون بأسامى ترانيم او مرنمين *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 يوليو 2011)

sameer_2009 قال:


> مع الأسف ليست هي بارككم الرب لتعبكم


*للاسف يا سمير هى دى بس اللى لقيتها
*​


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (18 يوليو 2011)

والله أنا لا أريد ترتيلة معينة .... لكن رجاء إني أريد ترتيلة حماسية ( إيقاعها الموسيقي حماسي ) كترتيلة ( دايس على عسلك يا عالم للمرنم اللبناني أيمن الكفروني )
رجاء خاص.... اسعي لي بالبحث عن هذا النوع من التراتيل .... فأنا أعشق التراتيل الحماسية
الرب يباركك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 يوليو 2011)

التضحية قال:


> والله أنا لا أريد ترتيلة معينة .... لكن رجاء إني أريد ترتيلة حماسية ( إيقاعها الموسيقي حماسي ) كترتيلة ( دايس على عسلك يا عالم للمرنم اللبناني أيمن الكفروني )
> رجاء خاص.... اسعي لي بالبحث عن هذا النوع من التراتيل .... فأنا أعشق التراتيل الحماسية
> الرب يباركك


*طيب حاضر 
دى ترنيمة اسمها يا خالق الكون 
مؤقتا لحد ما ارجع هرفعلك كام ترنيمة تانى 
http://www.mediafire.com/?ox9br0jpk89jwsz
*​


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (18 يوليو 2011)

شكرا أختي ( بنت العدرا ) حلوة الترتيلة كتير ... بانتظار البقية( من فضلك ) .
الرب يباركك


----------



## grges monir (18 يوليو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *هو انا لقيت اوبريت اسمه ذبيحة خلاصنا
> و ده لينك التحميل
> http://www.mediafire.com/?nzkrbw7qsxsvxyy
> ولو لقيت حاجة تانى هجيبهالك اكيد
> *​


ميرسى مشرفتنا المميزة على الاوبريت
مستنى همتك معيا فى الباقى
على فكرة فية حفلة مميزة جدا للفريق سنة 1996 فىالتشيك  مش عارف اجيبها ياريت لو  عرفتى اوصلى ليها
كمان الفريق دة كان فقرة عن البابا شنودة فى عيد تجليسة اسمها نهر العطاء 
مش عارف لية انشالت من اليو تيوب يا ريت تشوفيها بالمرة
 طلباتى غلسة انا عارف بس اعمل اية بقى
مش قدامى غير منتدايا بقى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 يوليو 2011)

التضحية قال:


> شكرا أختي ( بنت العدرا ) حلوة الترتيلة كتير ... بانتظار البقية( من فضلك ) .
> الرب يباركك



*اتفضل 

ترنيمة الكلمة منك 

ترنيمة ياسبب وجودى

ترنيمة ياللى مت بدالى 

ترنيمة راح اشهد عنك

ترنيمة فيك كل الفرح

ترنيمة اوتار العود

ترنيمة افرح هلل

ترنيمة جانى يسوع

ترنيمة بوصل رسالة

ترنيمة وقت الهم

ترنيمة مين قدنا

اتفضل دول شوية ترانيم جمعتهم من الجهاز عندى اتمنى يعجبوك 
ربنا معاك
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 يوليو 2011)

grges monir قال:


> ميرسى مشرفتنا المميزة على الاوبريت
> مستنى همتك معيا فى الباقى
> على فكرة فية حفلة مميزة جدا للفريق سنة 1996 فىالتشيك  مش عارف اجيبها ياريت لو  عرفتى اوصلى ليها
> كمان الفريق دة كان فقرة عن البابا شنودة فى عيد تجليسة اسمها نهر العطاء
> ...



*اه يا جرجس اخدت بالى من اللى اتحذفوا دول وبأمانة دورت تانى عليهم ومش لقياهم خالص 
ياريت بجد لو حد يكون عنده يرفعه 
*​


----------



## besho55 (19 يوليو 2011)

grges monir قال:


> كمان الفريق دة كان فقرة عن البابا شنودة فى عيد تجليسة اسمها نهر العطاء
> مش عارف لية انشالت من اليو تيوب يا ريت تشوفيها بالمرة
> طلباتى غلسة انا عارف بس اعمل اية بقى
> مش قدامى غير منتدايا بقى



دى الحفلة كاملة 
اتمنى تلاقى فيها طلبك

الجزء الأول

الجزء الثانى

الجزء الثالث

الجزء الرابع

الجزء الخامس

اتمنى يكون طلبك موجود فى الموضوع​


----------



## grges monir (19 يوليو 2011)

besho55 قال:


> دى الحفلة كاملة
> اتمنى تلاقى فيها طلبك
> 
> الجزء الأول
> ...


ميرسى بيشو على تعبك


----------



## rita fekry (22 يوليو 2011)

سلام و نعمة من فضلك عايزة الترانيم الأتية mp3     لبولس ملاك    طهرت ام النور -رشوا الورد يا صبايا -العليقة  - ها اتى بطيبى-السلام  لكى يا مريم يا ام اللة القدوس-السلام لكى يا مريم يايمامة جليلة تصيح-محتاج لأيدك يا ربى-حنين و طيب يا بابا كيرلس-ابدى باسم القدوس    و شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا كثيرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 يوليو 2011)

rita fekry قال:


> سلام و نعمة من فضلك عايزة الترانيم الأتية mp3     لبولس ملاك    طهرت ام النور -رشوا الورد يا صبايا -العليقة  - ها اتى بطيبى-السلام  لكى يا مريم يا ام اللة القدوس-السلام لكى يا مريم يايمامة جليلة تصيح-محتاج لأيدك يا ربى-حنين و طيب يا بابا كيرلس-ابدى باسم القدوس    و شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا كثيرااااااااااااااااااااا



*ظهرت ام النور*

*رشوا الورد*

*العليقة*

*ها اتى بطيبى*

*السلام لك يا ام الله القدوس *

*السلام لك يا يمامة جليلة*

*حنين وطيب *

*ابدى باسم القدوس*

ترنيمة محتاج لايدك للاسف مش موجودة​


----------



## tena.barbie (24 يوليو 2011)

بليييييييييز عايزة ترنيمة * وسط همى * لأبونا موسى رشدى بس بصوت ال 

Better Life      وتكون mp3


----------



## Son Ava Karas (24 يوليو 2011)

*عايز يارب ارجع اليك 
للبابا شنودة
*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 يوليو 2011)

tena.barbie قال:


> بليييييييييز عايزة ترنيمة * وسط همى * لأبونا موسى رشدى بس بصوت ال
> 
> Better Life      وتكون mp3


*للاسف يا تينا مش لقياها غير بصوت ابونا موسى
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 يوليو 2011)

+Punisher+ قال:


> *عايز يارب ارجع اليك
> للبابا شنودة
> *



*عايز يارب ارجع ليك
*​


----------



## tena.barbie (24 يوليو 2011)

اوك ميرسى خالص يا بنت العدرا بس بليز لو لقتيها ارفعيهالى ضرورى


----------



## cobcob (25 يوليو 2011)

rita fekry قال:


> سلام و نعمة من فضلك عايزة الترانيم الأتية mp3     لبولس ملاك    طهرت ام النور -رشوا الورد يا صبايا -العليقة  - ها اتى بطيبى-السلام  لكى يا مريم يا ام اللة القدوس-السلام لكى يا مريم يايمامة جليلة تصيح-محتاج لأيدك يا ربى-حنين و طيب يا بابا كيرلس-ابدى باسم القدوس    و شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا كثيرااااااااااااااااااااا




*
ترنيمة 
محتاج لايدك يا ربى
من البوم
فى سكون الليالى​*


----------



## rana1981 (27 يوليو 2011)

*انا بدي ترنيمة انا بطلب مجدك وريني مجدك​*


----------



## besho55 (27 يوليو 2011)

rana1981 قال:


> *انا بدي ترنيمة انا بطلب مجدك وريني مجدك​*



الترنيمة من المنتدى ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 يوليو 2011)

rana1981 قال:


> *انا بدي ترنيمة انا بطلب مجدك وريني مجدك​*



*اتفضلى يا حبى 
انا بطلب مجدك
*​


----------



## peter shawky (2 أغسطس 2011)

بليزززز مهم جا عايز موسيقي ترنيمة (خارج اسوارك يا اورشليم بتاعت هايدي منتصر) او (لماذا جئت يا صاحب) ارجو السرعة لاننا هنعمل ترنيمة علي لموسيقي ديه و شكرا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 أغسطس 2011)

peter shawky قال:


> بليزززز مهم جا عايز موسيقي ترنيمة (خارج اسوارك يا اورشليم بتاعت هايدي منتصر) او (لماذا جئت يا صاحب) ارجو السرعة لاننا هنعمل ترنيمة علي لموسيقي ديه و شكرا


 
*للاسف مش لقياهم 
اتمنى اخواتنا هنا يقدروا يساعدوك 
موسوعة خدمة الكورال و التسبيح*​


----------



## sameer_2009 (2 أغسطس 2011)

هل توجد ترنيمة اقتربوا الي اقترب اليكم اعتقد انها للمرنم فيليب ويصا


----------



## noraa (2 أغسطس 2011)

من فضلكم فى مديح لمارجرس اسمة مارجرس الرومانى  قصة  تعتبر ملحمة شعبية انا  سمعتها  وللاسف مش لاقيها تحس انة بيرنم بالصعيدى قصة البطل


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

sameer_2009 قال:


> هل توجد ترنيمة اقتربوا الي اقترب اليكم اعتقد انها للمرنم فيليب ويصا


*مش موجودة غير مكتوبة
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

noraa قال:


> من فضلكم فى مديح لمارجرس اسمة مارجرس الرومانى  قصة  تعتبر ملحمة شعبية انا  سمعتها  وللاسف مش لاقيها تحس انة بيرنم بالصعيدى قصة البطل


*صدقينى يا نورا انا دورت ليا كتير على ترانيم صعيدى لمارجرجس كان عندى منهم زمان لكن مش لقتهم خالص*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 أغسطس 2011)

مجهوووود كبير بنت العدراء 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويحفظ حياتك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> مجهوووود كبير بنت العدراء
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويحفظ حياتك​


*ميرسى خالص يا بوب 
واتمنى محدش يزعل منا لو مش لقينا ترنيمة محتاجها 
*​


----------



## بنت المسيح (3 أغسطس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *صدقينى يا نورا انا دورت ليا كتير على ترانيم صعيدى لمارجرجس كان عندى منهم زمان لكن مش لقتهم خالص*​



يا بنات انا جبتلكم رابط فى ترانيم صعيدى يارب تعجبكم
http://www.4shared.com/dir/c6s42uRn/__online.html


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

بنت المسيح قال:


> يا بنات انا جبتلكم رابط فى ترانيم صعيدى يارب تعجبكم
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/c6s42uRn/__online.html


*ميرسى يا حبيبتى خالص ليكى
مجموعة جميلة بحبهم جدا
هما فعلا دول بس اللى موجودين ع النت 
لكن بيكون فيه ترانيم لمارجرجس تحفة بجد مش بلاقيهم خالص 
ربنا يباركك يابت المسيح
*​


----------



## tena.barbie (4 أغسطس 2011)

بليييييييييييييييييييييز عايزة ترنيمة امسك فى ايدى بصوت ال better life


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 أغسطس 2011)

tena.barbie قال:


> بليييييييييييييييييييييز عايزة ترنيمة امسك فى ايدى بصوت ال better life


*ليه لون الكتابة ده 
انا عملت فيكى حاجة وحشة هههههههههه
اتفضلى يا حبيبتى
http://www.mediafire.com/?heh8gh581fpmc0z
*​


----------



## sameer_2009 (4 أغسطس 2011)

مرحبا هل أجد ترنيمة انني يا رب عارف ذنبي من البوم يسوع هو السكة لفريق الحياة الأفضل


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 أغسطس 2011)

sameer_2009 قال:


> مرحبا هل أجد ترنيمة انني يا رب عارف ذنبي من البوم يسوع هو السكة لفريق الحياة الأفضل


http://www.mediafire.com/?64gh0e0qangh9v6
اتمنى تكون هى ​


----------



## tena.barbie (4 أغسطس 2011)

ميرسى جدا يا بنت العدرا على تعبك معايا ولو مش عاجبك اللون ممكن أغيره هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## sameer_2009 (5 أغسطس 2011)

اظن أنها هي الرب يبارك حياتكي وينور طريقكي


----------



## sameer_2009 (5 أغسطس 2011)

كثيرا ما نتعبكم بترانيمنا وطلباتنا الكثير بارككم الرب لتعبكم هل تتوفر لديكم ترنيمة نعلي الهتاف امامك لفريق التسبيح شريط 15


----------



## †+Rosita+† (5 أغسطس 2011)

ياجماعة فى ترنيمة اسمها حبنا قد وهب يسوع بتتقال فى الافراح وليها اسم تانى محبة ابدية احببتك عايزاها ضرورى وكمان ترنيمة تانية بتقول لتكن عيناك مفتوحتين على هذا البيت نهارا وليلا وشكرا ليكم


----------



## fdgg gffg (5 أغسطس 2011)

ارجو تنزيل ترنيمة احمينا من التجارب


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (6 أغسطس 2011)

*لو سمحتم كنت عايزه ترنيمة يامريم خبرينى على* ايلى *قتل يسوع قتلوا* العبرانيين *على* الصليب مرفوع  و شكرااااااااااااااا لتعبكم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

sameer_2009 قال:


> كثيرا ما نتعبكم بترانيمنا وطلباتنا الكثير بارككم الرب لتعبكم هل تتوفر لديكم ترنيمة نعلي الهتاف امامك لفريق التسبيح شريط 15


*موجودة مكتوبة بس يا سمير للاسف 
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

†+Rosita+† قال:


> ياجماعة فى ترنيمة اسمها حبنا قد وهب يسوع بتتقال فى الافراح وليها اسم تانى محبة ابدية احببتك عايزاها ضرورى وكمان ترنيمة تانية بتقول لتكن عيناك مفتوحتين على هذا البيت نهارا وليلا وشكرا ليكم



اتفضلى حبيبتى دى مجموعة ترانيم افراح اتمنى تلاقيهم 
*ترانيم للأفراح والخطوبات  *

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

fdgg gffg قال:


> ارجو تنزيل ترنيمة احمينا من التجارب



*احمينا من التجارب*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> *لو سمحتم كنت عايزه ترنيمة يامريم خبرينى على* ايلى *قتل يسوع قتلوا* العبرانيين *على* الصليب مرفوع  و شكرااااااااااااااا لتعبكم


*مش موجودة ياحبيبتى للاسف
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

tena.barbie قال:


> ميرسى جدا يا بنت العدرا على تعبك معايا ولو مش عاجبك اللون ممكن أغيره هههههههههههههههههههههه


*هههههههههههه واضح واضح 
*​


----------



## besho55 (6 أغسطس 2011)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> *لو سمحتم كنت عايزه ترنيمة يامريم خبرينى على* ايلى *قتل يسوع قتلوا* العبرانيين *على* الصليب مرفوع  و شكرااااااااااااااا لتعبكم





اتفضلى طلبك
يامريم خبريني ​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (6 أغسطس 2011)

:smil12:





besho55 قال:


> اتفضلى طلبك
> 
> 
> يامريم خبريني ​


 
:smil12:شكراااااااااااا ومعلش ينفع عايزاها mp3 واسفه تقيلت عليكم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 أغسطس 2011)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> :smil12:
> 
> :smil12:شكراااااااااااا ومعلش ينفع عايزاها mp3 واسفه تقيلت عليكم


 

*الترنيمه mp3*

*من هنا*​


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (8 أغسطس 2011)

سلام المسيح المجيد....
من فضلكم أود أجمل التراتيل التي تمجد الرب يسوع .
( عذرا لأنني لم أذكر اسم التراتيل تحديدا ... ولكن رجاء محبة أريد أكبر عدد ممكن من هذه التراتيل الممجدة للملك يسوع )​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 أغسطس 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> سلام المسيح المجيد....
> من فضلكم أود أجمل التراتيل التي تمجد الرب يسوع .
> ( عذرا لأنني لم أذكر اسم التراتيل تحديدا ... ولكن رجاء محبة أريد أكبر عدد ممكن من هذه التراتيل الممجدة للملك يسوع )​


*يا اخى الحبيب وهو فى ترانيم مش بتمجد يسوع ؟؟؟
طلبات حضرتك مش واضحة وللاسف مش هعرف افيدك 
*​


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (8 أغسطس 2011)

أقصد ... أنا أريد ترانيم تمدح يسوع وتمجده... وإن كان طلبي غير مفهوم ...فشكرا لكي لا أستطيع ان اوضح اكثر من هذا


----------



## yousteka (8 أغسطس 2011)

بنت العدرا 
انا لن اتنازل عن السمكة تبتى
و عايزاها بسرعة لو سمحتى 

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 أغسطس 2011)

yousteka قال:


> بنت العدرا
> انا لن اتنازل عن السمكة تبتى
> و عايزاها بسرعة لو سمحتى
> 
> ​


*هههههههههههههههه
عينيا يا تيكو 
يمكن نفلح :gy0000::gy0000:ههههههههه

السمكة تيبتى*​


----------



## yousteka (8 أغسطس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> عينيا يا تيكو
> يمكن نفلح :gy0000::gy0000:ههههههههه
> 
> السمكة تيبتى*​




ميرسي على تبتى
بس طول ما انا معاكم انسى ال يمكن دى
الامنية دى بالذات استحااااااااالة
​


----------



## نانسي1980 (9 أغسطس 2011)

محتاجة جدا ترنيمة ليكي يا عدرا بقدم صلاة بتيجي علي قناة اغابي و شكرا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 أغسطس 2011)

نانسي1980 قال:


> محتاجة جدا ترنيمة ليكي يا عدرا بقدم صلاة بتيجي علي قناة اغابي و شكرا


*اتفضلي حبيبتى 
بيكى يا عدرا 
كل سنة وانتى طيبة 
*​


----------



## نانسي1980 (9 أغسطس 2011)

ميرسي يا بنت العدرا و كل سنة و انتي طيبة


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 أغسطس 2011)

+ سلام ونعمه 
من فضلك تاسونى عايز ترنيمة هى قديمه شوية دى جزء من كلماتها :
عارفين حبيبى عارفينه 
ربى وفاديا 
هو اللى ادانى بصليبه اجمل هدية


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 أغسطس 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> + سلام ونعمه
> من فضلك تاسونى عايز ترنيمة هى قديمه شوية دى جزء من كلماتها :
> عارفين حبيبى عارفينه
> ربى وفاديا
> هو اللى ادانى بصليبه اجمل هدية


*صدقنى مش لقيتها غير مكتوبة
يارب حد تكون عنده يرفعها
*​


----------



## tena.barbie (11 أغسطس 2011)

انا جايبة لينك لحن ايفلوجي مينوس وعايزاه mp3 بليييييييييييييز

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TymFbsv-KGM&feature=player_embedded#at=89


----------



## †+Rosita+† (11 أغسطس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> اتفضلى حبيبتى دى مجموعة ترانيم افراح اتمنى تلاقيهم
> *ترانيم للأفراح والخطوبات  *
> 
> ​



لا للاسف حبيبتى الترنيمة مش موجودة فى اللينك ده 
سوري انا تعباكى معايا ومرسي لذوقك ومحبتك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 أغسطس 2011)

tena.barbie قال:


> انا جايبة لينك لحن ايفلوجي مينوس وعايزاه mp3 بليييييييييييييز
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TymFbsv-KGM&feature=player_embedded#at=89


 

*اتفضلي من **هنا*​​​


----------



## tena.barbie (12 أغسطس 2011)

ميرسى جداااااااااا مايكل ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك


----------



## besho55 (12 أغسطس 2011)

†+Rosita+† قال:


> ياجماعة فى ترنيمة اسمها حبنا قد وهب يسوع بتتقال فى الافراح وليها اسم تانى محبة ابدية احببتك عايزاها ضرورى وكمان ترنيمة تانية بتقول لتكن عيناك مفتوحتين على هذا البيت نهارا وليلا وشكرا ليكم






اتفضلى دى واحدة منهم

لتكن عيانك مفتوحتين

وجارى البحث عن التانية
بس ياريت معلومات اكتر عنها

​


----------



## bob (12 أغسطس 2011)

*عايز ترنيمة ما احلي السجود
*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 أغسطس 2011)

bob قال:


> *عايز ترنيمة ما احلي السجود
> *


*ما احلى السجود*​


----------



## bob (12 أغسطس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ما احلى السجود*​


*شكرا ليكي يا كبيرة* :smile02


----------



## marmarhany27 (16 أغسطس 2011)

كل سنه وانتوا طيبين
من فضلكوا عايزةترنيمه انا مش عارفه اسمها لكن عارفه الكلمات بتقول
دور على الحياه تعال للمسيح اتعرف على الاله اتعلم التسبيح
ممكن الرد بسرعه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 أغسطس 2011)

marmarhany27 قال:


> كل سنه وانتوا طيبين


 
*وانت طيب*




marmarhany27 قال:


> من فضلكوا عايزةترنيمه انا مش عارفه اسمها لكن عارفه الكلمات بتقول
> دور على الحياه تعال للمسيح اتعرف على الاله اتعلم التسبيح
> ممكن الرد بسرعه


 

*الترنيمه اسمها متاخرش قرارك *
*للمرنمه فاديا بزي*
*من شريط للعالم جيت*​

*رابط التحميل*​​​​​


----------



## نانسي1980 (17 أغسطس 2011)

منفضلكوا في ترنيمة اسمها خالق كل الناس في الكون بتيجي في برنامج كوكي و قطقط محتاجاها


----------



## sameer_2009 (17 أغسطس 2011)

هل أجد ترنيمة لا مثل لك بين الالهة لفريق الحياة الافضل شريط مختارات 4


----------



## besho55 (18 أغسطس 2011)

نانسي1980 قال:


> منفضلكوا في ترنيمة اسمها خالق كل الناس في الكون بتيجي في برنامج كوكي و قطقط محتاجاها



الترنيمة فيديو

الترنيمة صوت​


----------



## نانسي1980 (18 أغسطس 2011)

في ترنيمة جديدة ل كورال التسبيح اطفال متصورة في SAT 7 KIDS متصورة في كنيسة مضمونها كلة ابانا الذي في السموات البنات كلهم لابسين ابيض ترنيمة جميلة قوي انا محتاجاها لو حد يعرف يجيبها لي اكون مشكورة جدا بيصلو *ابانا الذي في السموات كلها بالترانيم*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 أغسطس 2011)

sameer_2009 قال:


> هل أجد ترنيمة لا مثل لك بين الالهة لفريق الحياة الافضل شريط مختارات 4


 

*شوف دي كده*

*هنا* ​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (22 أغسطس 2011)

من فضلكم عايزه 3 ترانيم فيديو و mp3
فرحان فرحان لاني انا ابنك
لانك انت معايا
ازاي انا هاسكت لا
وشكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أغسطس 2011)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> من فضلكم عايزه 3 ترانيم فيديو و mp3​
> 
> فرحان فرحان لاني انا ابنك ​
> 
> ...





*بالنسبه للفيديو* ​


*ترنيمه فرحان فرحان لاني انا ابنك*​ 


*[YOUTUBE]J5Utt4k3JV8[/YOUTUBE]*​ 


*ترنيمه لانك انت معايا*​ 


*[YOUTUBE]xqgn9XiZ90w[/YOUTUBE]*​ 


*اما ترنيمه ازاي انا هاسكت لا*​ 
*مش لاقيتها فيديو*​ 


*بالنسبه للـــ mp3*​ 

*ممكن ابقي احولك الترانيم اللي فوق دي صوت*​ 
*بس المشكله في ضيق وقتي اليومين دول*​ 
*وبالنسبه لترنيمه ازاي انا هاسكت لا*​ 
*لاقيتها مع الالبوم كله مش لاقيتها لوحدها*​ 
*لتحميل الالبوم كله *​ 


*من هنا **او **هنا*​


----------



## music_jojo (22 أغسطس 2011)

*يا جماعه بليييييييييييز عايزه ترانيم اطفال عن الخوف سنه اولى و تانيه ابتدائى ضرورررررررررررى جدا عشان حفله النيروز ناقصلى ترنيمه واحده . ياريت اللى يقدر يقوللى على اسم ترنيمه جديده عن الخووووووف . و ربنا يعوضكوووو *


----------



## music_jojo (23 أغسطس 2011)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> من فضلكم عايزه 3 ترانيم فيديو و mp3
> فرحان فرحان لاني انا ابنك
> لانك انت معايا
> ازاي انا هاسكت لا
> وشكراااااااااااااااااااااا




دى ترنيمه (ازاى انا هسكت لأ) بس للاسف mp3 بس  
اشجعك تسمع الشريط كله لانه تحفففففففه بجدددددد ​http://www.4shared.com/audio/kR-Eli83/13_-_Ezzay_Ana_HaskotLa22a.html​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (24 أغسطس 2011)

لو سمحتم عايزه 3 ترانيم فيديو و mp3
1- فرحان لاني انا ابنك
2- ازاي انا هسكت لا
3- لانك انت معايا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 أغسطس 2011)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> لو سمحتم عايزه 3 ترانيم فيديو و mp3
> 1- فرحان لاني انا ابنك
> 2- ازاي انا هسكت لا
> 3- لانك انت معايا
> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


يا حبيبتى ده رد اخونا مايكل عليكى 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2951242&postcount=6852


----------



## sosana (25 أغسطس 2011)

شريط الرب قريب لفريق للرب نرنم plzzzzzz


----------



## tena.barbie (25 أغسطس 2011)

اتفضلى يا سوسنه انا بحب الفريق ده جدااااااااااااااااا , أى خدمة

http://www.mediafire.com/?dcz884vdyy3lxi3


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (27 أغسطس 2011)

سلام و نعمة ...
أريد من فضلكم ترنيمة ( تعبت من الضياع ) للمرنم اللبناني أيمن الكفروني ... و كمان إذا بتعطونا ترنيمة تانية حلوة للمرنم الرائع أيمن .. هيك يعني عالبيعة .. ما بقول لأ  ههههه​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 أغسطس 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> سلام و نعمة ...
> أريد من فضلكم ترنيمة ( تعبت من الضياع ) للمرنم اللبناني أيمن الكفروني ... و كمان إذا بتعطونا ترنيمة تانية حلوة للمرنم الرائع أيمن .. هيك يعني عالبيعة .. ما بقول لأ  ههههه​



*ترنيمة تعبت من الضياع*

*و ده لينك فى شرايط المرنم ايمن كفرونى
لو فى ترانيم محتاجها بلغنى 
*
http://www.arabchurch.com/tranem/2-أيمن-كفروني​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (27 أغسطس 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> سلام و نعمة ...
> أريد من فضلكم ترنيمة ( تعبت من الضياع ) للمرنم اللبناني أيمن الكفروني ... و كمان إذا بتعطونا ترنيمة تانية حلوة للمرنم الرائع أيمن .. هيك يعني عالبيعة .. ما بقول لأ  ههههه​




ترنيمة تعبت من الضياع..
رنمها المرنم ايمن كفروني


تعبت من الضياع .... كرهت البعد وطعم الغربة
تعبت من الضياع .... وعم فتّش على راحة قلبي
تعبت من الضياع .... مش عم بقدر لاقي حالي
تعبت من الضياع .... ورح أصرخ بالصوت العالي
يــا ربّ ارحمني وخلّصني سلامك وحدو بينقصني
بعدت كتير .. رجعت بتوبة أنا خاطي ارحمنيي

1- كـرهـت الماضي وأخـبارو وسهر الليل وأسرارو
واللي كانوا سبب لفرحي أسباب لحزني صاروا
كذب وسكر ولعب قمار وشرّ مسيطر عالأفكار
والمخدّر ليل نهار يطبع فيّي آثارو
بترجّاك تطلّع فيّي حبل الموت التفّ عليّي
واللي فكّرتو الحرّيّة عم يصلبني بمسمارو

2ـ عمري بإيدي ضيّعتو ورح تطلب منّي حسابو
وجسمي اللي بإيديك عجنتو بكرا بيرجع لترابو
أنا بعرف إنّي المسؤول لكن ما في عندي حلول
مش عارف شو بدّي قول وآمالي كلّن خابوا
ما بستاهل قلّك بيّي كلمة بيّي كبيرة عليّي
تعبت كتير من الخطيّة وقلبي تمرمر بعذابو

التحمـــــــــــــيل 



ترنيمة غالي عليك 

ترنيمة اكتر من خرافية بجد 

اتفضل 


التحميــــــــــــــــــــــل ​


----------



## monmooon (28 أغسطس 2011)

*سلام ونعمه لكل اعضاء المنتدى 
انا بس محتاجه مزمور سبحوا الرب ياكل الامم بصوت الرنم رومانى زاخر 
انا محتاجاه علشان حفله في الكنيسه لو سمحتوا اللي عنده يفعهولي 
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم *​


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2011)

*محتاج 
ترنمة اسمها
جاوب وقلى تركتنى لية للمرنم رومانى رؤوف
وياريت يفضل تكون
فيديو كليب احسن بكتير
*​


----------



## besho55 (31 أغسطس 2011)

monmooon قال:


> *سلام ونعمه لكل اعضاء المنتدى
> انا بس محتاجه مزمور سبحوا الرب ياكل الامم بصوت الرنم رومانى زاخر
> انا محتاجاه علشان حفله في الكنيسه لو سمحتوا اللي عنده يفعهولي
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم *​



مزمور سبحوا الرب ياكل الأمم​


----------



## besho55 (31 أغسطس 2011)

monmooon قال:


> *سلام ونعمه لكل اعضاء المنتدى
> انا بس محتاجه مزمور سبحوا الرب ياكل الامم بصوت الرنم رومانى زاخر
> انا محتاجاه علشان حفله في الكنيسه لو سمحتوا اللي عنده يفعهولي
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم *​




مزمور سبحوا الرب

لينك آخر على الميديا فاير
لأن اللينك السابق اتحذف من الموقع​


----------



## besho55 (31 أغسطس 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *محتاج
> ترنمة اسمها
> جاوب وقلى تركتنى لية للمرنم رومانى رؤوف
> وياريت يفضل تكون
> ...




تركتنى ليه

رومانى رؤوف​


----------



## monmooon (31 أغسطس 2011)

besho55 قال:


> مزمور سبحوا الرب
> 
> لينك آخر على الميديا فاير
> لأن اللينك السابق اتحذف من الموقع​



*مرسي اوى اوى اوى  علي محبتك وتعبك 
ربنا يباركك بكل بركه*​


----------



## sesmk (2 سبتمبر 2011)

عايز شريط ترانيم حديث ومفرح وينعش الروح القدس


----------



## betterlate (2 سبتمبر 2011)

لو كان ممكن  من فير تعب  البوم فاديا بزى 2011


----------



## Samir poet (2 سبتمبر 2011)

besho55 قال:


> تركتنى ليه
> 
> رومانى رؤوف​


ياريت تكون فيديو كليب لو تعرف تجبهلى


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (3 سبتمبر 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> ترنيمة تعبت من الضياع..
> رنمها المرنم ايمن كفروني​
> 
> تعبت من الضياع .... كرهت البعد وطعم الغربة
> ...


شكرا جزيلاااا لك ... بجد ترنيمتين روووووعة ​


----------



## بايبل333 (3 سبتمبر 2011)

*فى داخل هذا الرابط اريد تحميل هذة الترانيم ولا أعرف المشكلة أين وهى مجموعة ترانيم للمرنم ساتر ميخائيل رائعة  أرجو أعرف مصدر لها لتحميلها *

*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 سبتمبر 2011)

بايبل333 قال:


> *فى داخل هذا الرابط اريد تحميل هذة الترانيم ولا أعرف المشكلة أين وهى مجموعة ترانيم للمرنم ساتر ميخائيل رائعة  أرجو أعرف مصدر لها لتحميلها *
> 
> *سلام ونعمة*


*هو مفيش مشكلة ولا حاجة يا استاذ بايبل
هو بس المكتبة لا تدعم التحميل
اتفضل الشريط اهو 
*
*لو فى ترانيم معينة بس اللى محتاجها فى المكتبة بلغنى هرفعهالك *

*شريط ماتعولش الهم*​


----------



## بايبل333 (3 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكراً أخت بنت العدرا ولكن هل أجد ترنيمة فى بحر ذنوبى على اليوتيوب .؟*
*ميديا فير مشتغلش معاى عارف المشكلة فى الجهاز عندى عايزها على اليتويوب أو ابسط برنامج تحميل للشريط *
*سلام ونعمة.*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 سبتمبر 2011)

بايبل333 قال:


> *شكراً أخت بنت العدرا ولكن هل أجد ترنيمة فى بحر ذنوبى على اليوتيوب .؟*
> *ميديا فير مشتغلش معاى عارف المشكلة فى الجهاز عندى عايزها على اليتويوب أو ابسط برنامج تحميل للشريط *
> *سلام ونعمة.*


 *هى اه موجودة على اليوتيوب لكن مش بصوت ساتر ميخائيل **
 لو حضرتك عايزها اجيبهالك 
** و ده كذا موقع مرفوع عليه الترنيمة اتمنى واحد منهم يشتغل مع حضرتك* ​وسط بحر ذنوبى
​


----------



## Samir poet (4 سبتمبر 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> ياريت تكون فيديو كليب لو تعرف تجبهلى


*هو مفيش حد يعرف يجبلى الترنيمة دى
فيديو كليب
*​


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (4 سبتمبر 2011)

سلام و نعمة ...
أنا أريد من فضلكم و فضل الرب ترنيمة أولها ( ما أبهاك ما أبهاك ما أروعك ما أشهاك أنت القدوس مستحق وحدك ) .. لا أعلم اسمها اعذروني لكن هذه أولها ..
من فضلكم أريدها فيديو كليب .. و إن لم يكون الكليب متوفر فليست مشكلة .. اسمعها صوت فقط ما عنديش مانع ...
شكرا لكم و الرب يبارككم​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 سبتمبر 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *هو مفيش حد يعرف يجبلى الترنيمة دى
> فيديو كليب
> *​


*ايه اسم الترنيمة*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 سبتمبر 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> سلام و نعمة ...
> أنا أريد من فضلكم و فضل الرب ترنيمة أولها ( ما أبهاك ما أبهاك ما أروعك ما أشهاك أنت القدوس مستحق وحدك ) .. لا أعلم اسمها اعذروني لكن هذه أولها ..
> من فضلكم أريدها فيديو كليب .. و إن لم يكون الكليب متوفر فليست مشكلة .. اسمعها صوت فقط ما عنديش مانع ...
> شكرا لكم و الرب يبارككم​


[YOUTUBE]gDRRaBxbDdU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]lbDlQdecIGg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## jojof (5 سبتمبر 2011)

من فضلكم كنت عاوزة ترنيمة الاطفال بتقول مش فاكر امته ياربى اتعلمت اقول الله ....و فيه ترنيمة تانى برضو كلماتها بتقول 4 لما نتناول بيعيشوا جواك اتمنى حد يلاقيها وربنا يعضوكم


----------



## فيولا نبيل (5 سبتمبر 2011)

عندي الترنيمة ولكني لا أعرف كيف ارفقها.


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (5 سبتمبر 2011)

من فضلكم .. أريد أحدث ترنيمتين للمرنم اللبناني أيمن الكفروني ..
رجاء محبة .. أحدث ترنيمتين له ..
الرب يبارككم​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*لو سمحتم عايزه ترنيمة ورايت سماء جديده mp3*
*ترنيمة المركب اهي جتmp3 *
*صوره عرش المجد شرحها لينا يوحنا من رؤياهmp3*
*يا حسنها مدينه نازله من السماءmp3*
*وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 سبتمبر 2011)

jojof قال:


> من فضلكم كنت عاوزة ترنيمة الاطفال بتقول مش فاكر امته ياربى اتعلمت اقول الله ....و فيه ترنيمة تانى برضو كلماتها بتقول 4 لما نتناول بيعيشوا جواك اتمنى حد يلاقيها وربنا يعضوكم


*ترنيمة مش فاكر من شريط نغماية

ولتحميل الشريط كامل 

شريط نغماية

التانية للاسف مش لقياها غير باوربوينت 
اتمنى حد من اخواتنا تكون عنده 
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 سبتمبر 2011)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> *لو سمحتم عايزه ترنيمة ورايت سماء جديده mp3*
> *ترنيمة المركب اهي جتmp3 *
> *صوره عرش المجد شرحها لينا يوحنا من رؤياهmp3*
> *يا حسنها مدينه نازله من السماءmp3*
> *وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


*و رايت سماء جديدة*

*المركبة اهى جت *

*صورة عرش المجد*

*يا حسنها مدينة*​


----------



## Samir poet (7 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ايه اسم الترنيمة*​


*اسمها جاوب وقلى تركتنى لية
للمرنم رومانى رؤوف محتاج فيديو كليب
*​


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (8 سبتمبر 2011)

من فضلكم .. أريد أحدث ترنيمتين للمرنم اللبناني أيمن الكفروني ..
رجاء محبة .. أحدث ترنيمتين له ..
الرب يبارككم​


----------



## صوت الرب (11 سبتمبر 2011)

عايز ترنيمتين واللي بيجيبلي اياهم mp3
الو مني أحلى تقييم 

1) *هبني حبا *و هيك بتذكر كلماتها
أعبدك ربي من كل قلبي .. أعبدك ربي من كل فكري .. أعبدك ربي من كل قدرتي
فانت الهي 

*2)* مو عارف اسمها بس هيك كلماتي
يا الهي لست ادري كيف كان عمري يجري ........ ساسبحك و اهتف لك للأبد


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

صوت الرب قال:


> عايز ترنيمتين واللي بيجيبلي اياهم mp3
> الو مني أحلى تقييم
> 
> 1) *هبني حبا *و هيك بتذكر كلماتها
> ...


*بس كده انت تؤمر 

 ترنيمة هبنى حبا 

ترنيمة يا ابانا لست ادرى
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> من فضلكم .. أريد أحدث ترنيمتين للمرنم اللبناني أيمن الكفروني ..
> رجاء محبة .. أحدث ترنيمتين له ..
> الرب يبارككم​


*  شريط قدوس كامل
*​


----------



## ميرنا (17 سبتمبر 2011)

فىى ترنيمة اسمها ادينى فرصة


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 سبتمبر 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> فىى ترنيمة اسمها ادينى فرصة


*انا معرفهاش يا مرنون ومش لقيتها
بس ممكن حد تانى يكون عارفها يرفعهالك*​


----------



## besho55 (17 سبتمبر 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> فىى ترنيمة اسمها ادينى فرصة



انا اول مره اسمع عن الترنيمه دى
ياريت لو اى كلمات منها
بس انا اعرف ترنيمه اسمها
ياله الفرصه التانية

ياريـــت تكون هى

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zmziz5tgngy[/URLhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zmziz5tgngy​]


----------



## besho55 (17 سبتمبر 2011)

اللينك مره تانى

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zmziz5tgngy


----------



## tena.barbie (18 سبتمبر 2011)

عايزة ترنيمة  * بخسر كرامتى * لفريق المس ايدينا mp3


----------



## besho55 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

ياجماعه عايز ترنيمه اسمها الحان كنيستى

كلماتها بتقول

الحان كنيستنا من زمان
هيا دى اجمل الحان
لما نصلى بيها تملى ونسبح رب القوات
وانتا كمان يلا معانا نقول لحن اربسالين


ياريت لو اى حد عنده يرفعها لانى اعتقد انها مش موجوده على النت​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 سبتمبر 2011)

tena.barbie قال:


> عايزة ترنيمة  * بخسر كرامتى * لفريق المس ايدينا mp3



*اتفضلى حبيبتى
*
http://www.mediafire.com/?24vd41dgo2ovv8m​


----------



## tena.barbie (19 سبتمبر 2011)

ميرسى جداااااااا جدااااااااا دايما تعباكى معايا


----------



## tena.barbie (19 سبتمبر 2011)

معلش انا ليا طلب تانى ........... كنت عايزة ترانيم المرنمة * ريم نسيم * mp3


----------



## arepseema (21 سبتمبر 2011)

سلام ونعمه. لو سمحتوا كنت  بابحث عن ملفات صوتيه لبرنامج عائلتي اللي يذاع علي قناة اغابي. الحقيقه اني وجدت موقع اسمه الراديو القبطي يس للاسف لا يعمل. ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم. اذكروني في صلاتكم.:94:


----------



## Samir poet (23 سبتمبر 2011)

فيديو كليب ترنيمة محتاجلك كلنا مد ايدك ضمنا يايسوع
زمكنش فية صور يكون احدث حقيقى


----------



## oesi no (23 سبتمبر 2011)

tena.barbie قال:


> معلش انا ليا طلب تانى ........... كنت عايزة ترانيم المرنمة * ريم نسيم * mp3



بكرة هجمعلك شويه وارفعهم


----------



## Samir poet (24 سبتمبر 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> فيديو كليب ترنيمة محتاجلك كلنا مد ايدك ضمنا يايسوع
> زمكنش فية صور يكون احدث حقيقى


*فيديو كليب ترنيمة محتجانلك يايسوع مد ايدك ضمنا
ياريت حد يجبهلى فيديو كليب
بس يكون فية احداث حقيقية
*​


----------



## tena.barbie (24 سبتمبر 2011)

ميرسى جداااا يا oesi no مستنية الترانيم ومعلش هتعبك معايا


----------



## sesmk (24 سبتمبر 2011)

عايز اخر شريط لبتر لايف (الحياة الافضل) 2011


----------



## sameer_2009 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

اخوان هل اجد عندكم ترنيمة ( غني للرب يا كل الارض )  لفريق الحياة الافضل شريط 6 ويركة الرب تحرسكم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 سبتمبر 2011)

besho55 قال:


> ياجماعه عايز ترنيمه اسمها الحان كنيستى
> 
> كلماتها بتقول
> 
> ...



*فعلا يا بيشو مش موجودة ع النت غالبا
وصدقنى مش عندى
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 سبتمبر 2011)

arepseema قال:


> سلام ونعمه. لو سمحتوا كنت  بابحث عن ملفات صوتيه لبرنامج عائلتي اللي يذاع علي قناة اغابي. الحقيقه اني وجدت موقع اسمه الراديو القبطي يس للاسف لا يعمل. ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم. اذكروني في صلاتكم.:94:


*اتمنى يكون ده طلبك يا حبيبتى 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=141202
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 سبتمبر 2011)

tena.barbie قال:


> معلش انا ليا طلب تانى ........... كنت عايزة ترانيم المرنمة * ريم نسيم * mp3





oesi no قال:


> بكرة هجمعلك شويه وارفعهم


*بعد اذنك يا جو انا جبتلها كام واحدة 

اتفضلى حبيبتى

جرب تطير

من يوم ما صوتك

راحوا اللى على صوتهم
*

*توبنى فأتوب*
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 سبتمبر 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> فيديو كليب ترنيمة محتاجلك كلنا مد ايدك ضمنا يايسوع
> زمكنش فية صور يكون احدث حقيقى



*بص يا سمير مش موجود غير كليبين 
شوف عايز انهى فيهم *

[YOUTUBE]MzmfvQ0yFuo[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]DpJiCwKxcEc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 سبتمبر 2011)

sesmk قال:


> عايز اخر شريط لبتر لايف (الحياة الافضل) 2011



*ياريت اسم الشريط
لانه لو جديد خالص ممنوع يتحط فى المنتدى 
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 سبتمبر 2011)

sameer_2009 قال:


> اخوان هل اجد عندكم ترنيمة ( غني للرب يا كل الارض )  لفريق الحياة الافضل شريط 6 ويركة الرب تحرسكم



http://www.mediafire.com/?pq37rjyfxqjusbt​


----------



## tena.barbie (24 سبتمبر 2011)

ميرسى جداااااااااااااااااااااا يا بنت العدرا ,,, دايما تعباكى معايا 
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك


----------



## arepseema (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*:big35:*


----------



## arepseema (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*انا متشكره خالص وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا بنت العدرا*


----------



## يسرى لطفى (27 سبتمبر 2011)

عايز ترنيمة طوباك يا انبا بولا كامله


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 سبتمبر 2011)

يسرى لطفى قال:


> عايز ترنيمة طوباك يا انبا بولا كامله


*طوباك يا انبا بولا
*​


----------



## Samir poet (28 سبتمبر 2011)

عاوز يا اختى بنت العدارء 
شريطين ام بى سرى عشان يشتغلو على الموبايل
بتاعى
الاول__ دموعك ياعدارء
والشريط التانى :::: خلتنى حبيب


----------



## Samir poet (28 سبتمبر 2011)

للمرنم رومانى رؤوف


----------



## سور (28 سبتمبر 2011)

من فضلكم عايزة ترنيمة واحد اتنين تلاتة بعد ثلاث ايام MP3
بنتى  هتتجنن عليها


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 سبتمبر 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> عاوز يا اختى بنت العدارء
> شريطين ام بى سرى عشان يشتغلو على الموبايل
> بتاعى
> الاول__ دموعك ياعدارء
> والشريط التانى :::: خلتنى حبيب





سمير الشاعر قال:


> للمرنم رومانى رؤوف



*دموعك يا عدرا*

*خلتنى حبيب*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 سبتمبر 2011)

سور قال:


> من فضلكم عايزة ترنيمة واحد اتنين تلاتة بعد ثلاث ايام MP3
> بنتى  هتتجنن عليها



ا*تفضلى يا حبيبتى 
الف بعد الشر عليها من الجنان 
*http://www.mediafire.com/?jn04p2z37y61mzs​


----------



## el3dra omi (28 سبتمبر 2011)

_ممكن ترنيمه ذكرى تاخدنا لزمان mp3 اللى بتيجى على اغابى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم كل الخير بشفاعه العدرا و الشهداء_


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 سبتمبر 2011)

el3dra omi قال:


> _ممكن ترنيمه ذكرى تاخدنا لزمان mp3 اللى بتيجى على اغابى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم كل الخير بشفاعه العدرا و الشهداء_


*اتفضلى حبيبتى

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=177036
*​


----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2011)

انا اسف بنت العداء تعبتك معاية اختى الحبيبة
الشريطين اللى طلبتهم 
مش هيشتغلو كدا على الموبايل ياريت  تجيبهوملى منفصلين 
يعنى كل ترنيمة منفصلة عن التانية


----------



## سور (29 سبتمبر 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> ا*تفضلى يا حبيبتى *
> *الف بعد الشر عليها من الجنان *
> http://www.mediafire.com/?jn04p2z37y61mzs​


 ميرررسى جدا جدا يا قمر
سولا هتفرح بيها جدا
تعبتك ياجميل​


----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> انا اسف بنت العداء تعبتك معاية اختى الحبيبة
> الشريطين اللى طلبتهم
> مش هيشتغلو كدا على الموبايل ياريت  تجيبهوملى منفصلين
> يعنى كل ترنيمة منفصلة عن التانية


بنت العدارء تعرفى تجبيلى الترانيم مفصولة عن بعضها


----------



## el3dra omi (29 سبتمبر 2011)

_*:new8::Roses:*_


----------



## el3dra omi (29 سبتمبر 2011)

_*بجد شـــــــــــــــــكرا ليكى يابنت العدرا على تعب محبتك*_


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 سبتمبر 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> بنت العدارء تعرفى تجبيلى الترانيم مفصولة عن بعضها


*لو سمحت يكون فيه صبر شوية
مفيش داعى لتكرار المشاركات 
اصلا شريط دموعك يا عدرا كل ترنيمة منفصلة 
ايه المشكلة فيه ؟
والشريط التانى هجيبلك ترانيمه منفصلة 
*​


----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *لو سمحت يكون فيه صبر شوية
> مفيش داعى لتكرار المشاركات
> اصلا شريط دموعك يا عدرا كل ترنيمة منفصلة
> ايه المشكلة فيه ؟
> ...


متاسف جدااااااا
وشكران لسعة صدرك ومتاسف جدا
كمان مرة


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 أكتوبر 2011)

*اتفضل يا سمير 
شريط خلتنى حبيب *
*معلش اتاخرت عليك فيه *

*بالاحضان الابوية*

*راجعلك انا تانى*

*راجع اترك مواجع*

*راجع ليسوع*

*عبد ومرزول

فى طريق الجلجثة*

*ليه صلبوك*

*ندمت على كل خطية*

*نسيت*

*يا سيدى آتى اليك*


​


----------



## Samir poet (1 أكتوبر 2011)

*متشكرين اختى الحبيبة بنت العدارء انا متاسف جدا انا تعبتك محتاج صلاتك تكون معاية*​


----------



## el3dra omi (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*ممكن ترنيمه جايين بامرك نصلى اللى على قناه اغابى يوتيوب و MP3وربنا يعوض تعبكم خير *


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 أكتوبر 2011)

el3dra omi قال:


> *ممكن ترنيمه جايين بامرك نصلى اللى على قناه اغابى يوتيوب و MP3وربنا يعوض تعبكم خير *


[YOUTUBE]pbvnt0DRIBs[/YOUTUBE]

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2792021&postcount=190​


----------



## el3dra omi (4 أكتوبر 2011)

_شكرا ليكى كتييييييييييير يا بنت العدرا ربنا يكون معاكى والعدرا بشفتعتها تسندك_


----------



## mina son jesus (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*مجهود رائع بل أكثر من رائع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
ويبارك خدمتك
*​


----------



## نانسي1980 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

من فضلكوا كنت محتاجة ترانيم عن التوبة و الميلاد جديدة علشان كل الترانيم اللي عندي قديمة و كل سنة و انتم طيبين


----------



## besho55 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

نانسي1980 قال:


> من فضلكوا كنت محتاجة ترانيم عن التوبة و الميلاد جديدة علشان كل الترانيم اللي عندي قديمة و كل سنة و انتم طيبين



ترنيمة وعد جديد

يا اله الفرصة التانية​


----------



## sameer_2009 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

العضو الكريمة بنت العدرا  بارك الرب فيك لجهدك لكن الترنيمة التي طلبتها هي " غني للرب يا كل الارض خلاصه للابد " وهي لفريق الحياة الافضل الالبوم السادس  والترنيمة التي نزلتموها مع الاسف هي رنمي للرب وليس غني للرب هل لكم بمساعدتي بجلب هذه الترنيمة رجاء وبركة الرب تحرسكم وتحميكم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 أكتوبر 2011)

sameer_2009 قال:


> العضو الكريمة بنت العدرا  بارك الرب فيك لجهدك لكن الترنيمة التي طلبتها هي " غني للرب يا كل الارض خلاصه للابد " وهي لفريق الحياة الافضل الالبوم السادس  والترنيمة التي نزلتموها مع الاسف هي رنمي للرب وليس غني للرب هل لكم بمساعدتي بجلب هذه الترنيمة رجاء وبركة الرب تحرسكم وتحميكم




*للاسف يا اخ سمير انا ملقتش غير رنمى للرب يا كل الارض 
دورت كتير على غنى للرب 
طيب اسم الشريط السادس ده ايه ؟
*​


----------



## Samir poet (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*معلش يا بنت العدارء اختى الحبيبة
عاااااوز شرائط المرنم فرج عزيز
ام بى سرى
وخاصة شرايط لمارجرجس
للمرنم فرج عزيز ايضا
معلش ومتاسف جدااااا
ياريت تجبهملى بى اى طريقة ممكن والرب يسوع يعوض تعب محبتك
*​


----------



## cobcob (10 أكتوبر 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *للاسف يا اخ سمير انا ملقتش غير رنمى للرب يا كل الارض
> دورت كتير على غنى للرب
> طيب اسم الشريط السادس ده ايه ؟
> *​




*الشرايط القديمة موجودة عندى بس محتاجة اعرف اسم الشريط المطلوب 
هحاول ان الترنيمة تكون مرفوعة يوم الخميس بالليل باذن ربنا
معلش لو كنت هتأخر بسبب ظروفى​*


----------



## sameer_2009 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *للاسف يا اخ سمير انا ملقتش غير رنمى للرب يا كل الارض *
> *دورت كتير على غنى للرب *
> *طيب اسم الشريط السادس ده ايه ؟*​


 بصراحة لا أعرف اسم الشريط لكنه معروف باسم الشريط 6 او السادس وهو شريط قديم نوعا ما , بارككم الرب


----------



## el3dra omi (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*سلام ربنا معاكم
ممكن شريط مجنون قولوا ياناس لكنى مش زيكم
mp3
وربنا يكون معاكم*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (13 أكتوبر 2011)

el3dra omi قال:


> *سلام ربنا معاكم
> ممكن شريط مجنون قولوا ياناس لكنى مش زيكم
> mp3
> وربنا يكون معاكم*​




*شريط مجنون
 *​


----------



## صوت الرب (13 أكتوبر 2011)

ممكن ترنيمة ( أبانا نحبك ) = (اسمك عجيب)
أبانا نحبك نسجد ونعبدك ... مجداً لاسمك في كل الأرض
و ألو مني أحلى تقييم


----------



## tena.barbie (14 أكتوبر 2011)

عايزة ترنيمة " نورى نورى " لفريق المس ايدينا mp3 

وترنيمة " فى وقت ضعفى بناديلك " للحياة الافضل mp3


----------



## + بريسكلا + (14 أكتوبر 2011)

صوت الرب قال:


> ممكن ترنيمة ( أبانا نحبك ) = (اسمك عجيب)
> أبانا نحبك نسجد ونعبدك ... مجداً لاسمك في كل الأرض
> و ألو مني أحلى تقييم




*يارب تكون هى دى عشان اخد التقييم *

*اسمك عجيب*
​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (14 أكتوبر 2011)

tena.barbie قال:


> عايزة ترنيمة " نورى نورى " لفريق المس ايدينا mp3
> 
> وترنيمة " فى وقت ضعفى بناديلك " للحياة الافضل mp3



*نورى نورى*

*فى وقت ضعفى بناديلك*​


----------



## whiteeagle (14 أكتوبر 2011)

ربنا يعوضك كنت بدور عليها فعلا ده وقتها الرب يعوض تعب محبتك يابنتي


----------



## whiteeagle (14 أكتوبر 2011)

ارجوكم كان فيه مرنم سنة 85 في كنيسة الانبا تكلا اسكندرية اسمه نادر ابن الاثيوبي هموت علي شرايطه هما تلات شرايط وربنا يعوض محبتكم


----------



## tena.barbie (14 أكتوبر 2011)

Merciiiiiiiiiiiii gdn breskella 3la ta3abek m3aya


----------



## + بريسكلا + (14 أكتوبر 2011)

tena.barbie قال:


> Merciiiiiiiiiiiii gdn breskella 3la ta3abek m3aya



*you are welcome tena
*​


----------



## صوت الرب (15 أكتوبر 2011)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *يارب تكون هى دى عشان اخد التقييم *
> 
> *اسمك عجيب*
> ​


 *هي احلى تقييم 
 بس ممكن الترنيمة تكون كاملة
و اللي بتبدا ب
ابانا نحبك نسجد و نعبدك مجدا لاسمك في كل الارض*


----------



## MOHA012 (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*لو سمحتوا انا عايز 
الترانيم الى نزلت لشهداء ماسبيرو*​


----------



## seffein (17 أكتوبر 2011)

اريد ترنيمة احفظ بلادنا يا رب mp3


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 أكتوبر 2011)

MOHA012 قال:


> *لو سمحتوا انا عايز
> الترانيم الى نزلت لشهداء ماسبيرو*​


*حاضر هجيبلك ترانيم عن الاحداث عموما 
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 أكتوبر 2011)

seffein قال:


> اريد ترنيمة احفظ بلادنا يا رب mp3



http://www.mediafire.com/?rp71cfymarypae2​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 أكتوبر 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *معلش يا بنت العدارء اختى الحبيبة
> عاااااوز شرائط المرنم فرج عزيز
> ام بى سرى
> وخاصة شرايط لمارجرجس
> ...



*الشرايط من رفع اخونا الحبيب مايك باور *

*شريط انا المفدى*

*شريط لن اطلقك*

*شريط انت الهدف*

*شريط فى عينى دمعة*

*شريط صوت يسوع*

شريط ثبت انظارك فيه​


----------



## ماريان جاك (18 أكتوبر 2011)

يا سلام لو تحصل المعجزه وتلاقو شريط اجمل كامه لاطفال يوبال تبقي بجد معجزه عجز الكثير عن تحقيقها وربنا يبارك تعبكم


----------



## cobcob (18 أكتوبر 2011)

sameer_2009 قال:


> العضو الكريمة بنت العدرا  بارك الرب فيك لجهدك لكن الترنيمة التي طلبتها هي " غني للرب يا كل الارض خلاصه للابد " وهي لفريق الحياة الافضل الالبوم السادس  والترنيمة التي نزلتموها مع الاسف هي رنمي للرب وليس غني للرب هل لكم بمساعدتي بجلب هذه الترنيمة رجاء وبركة الرب تحرسكم وتحميكم





ترنيمة 
غنى للرب يا كل الارض
فريق الحياة الافضل
من البوم 
أين اذهب​
*واعتذر عن التأخير​*


----------



## marmora jesus (19 أكتوبر 2011)

انا عايزة ترنيمة ارفع راسك فوق انت قبطي للمرنم مينا القس كرياكوس ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 أكتوبر 2011)

ماريان جاك قال:


> يا سلام لو تحصل المعجزه وتلاقو شريط اجمل كامه لاطفال يوبال تبقي بجد معجزه عجز الكثير عن تحقيقها وربنا يبارك تعبكم


*للاسف فعلا مش موجود يا ماريان 
بس هحاول اجيبهولك
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 أكتوبر 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> انا عايزة ترنيمة ارفع راسك فوق انت قبطي للمرنم مينا القس كرياكوس ​


*شوفى كده هى اللى انتى عايزاها يا مرمورة 

ارفع راسك فوق انت قبطى
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (19 أكتوبر 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *شوفى كده هى اللى انتى عايزاها يا مرمورة
> 
> ارفع راسك فوق انت قبطى
> *​




ايون هي دي
تسلم ايدك يا عسل
ده انا دوخت عليها
ربنا يخليكي يا قمر ويعوضك ​


----------



## sesmk (21 أكتوبر 2011)

البوم بتحبني لفريق الحياه الافضل 2012 ارجو الرد


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 أكتوبر 2011)

sesmk قال:


> البوم بتحبني لفريق الحياه الافضل 2012 ارجو الرد



*ممنوع تنزيل الشرايط الجديدة 
حسب قوانين المنتدى 
*​


----------



## anosh (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*انا ليا طلب بسيط بس صعب شويه 

محتاجه عظات البابا شنوده صوت او فيديو بس من غير موسيقى 

اسماء العظات او التاملات 

ارجع مره تانيه لربنا 

امام الديان العادل ​*


----------



## elamer1000 (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*ممكن صلوات الأجبية اكتر من فريق*

*وشكرا*

*+++*​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (28 أكتوبر 2011)

* لو سمحتم انا عليزه ترانيم فيلم جبل الدم *
*mp3*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 أكتوبر 2011)

anosh قال:


> *انا ليا طلب بسيط بس صعب شويه
> 
> محتاجه عظات البابا شنوده صوت او فيديو بس من غير موسيقى
> 
> ...


* للاسف ياحبيبتى مش لاقياهم من غير موسيقى 
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 أكتوبر 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *ممكن صلوات الأجبية اكتر من فريق*
> 
> *وشكرا*
> 
> *+++*​



*الاجبية بصوت الشماس عادل ماهر *

1 المقدمة

2 صلاة باكر

3 صلاة الساعة الثالثة

4 صلاة الساعة السادسة

5 صلاة الساعة التاسعة

6 صلاة الساعة الحادية عشر

صلاة النوم7

8 صلاة الستار

9 صلاة نصف اليل



*الاجبية بصوت الشماس جرجس فلتاؤوس*

​*الاجبية بصوت الشماس ساتر ميخائيل*


*الاجبية بصوت الشماس بولس ملاك *

*مقدمة كل ساعة *

*صلاة باكر*

*صلاة الساعة الثالثة*

*صلاة الساعة السادسة*

*صلاة الساعة التاسعة*

*صلاة الغروب*

*صلاة النوم *

*الخدمة الاولى من نصف الليل*

*الخدمة الثانية من نصف الليل *

*الخدمة الثالثة من نصف الليل *


 واللينك ده فى الاجبية باصوات تانية

http://www.traneem.org/Agpya.htm​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 أكتوبر 2011)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> * لو سمحتم انا عليزه ترانيم فيلم جبل الدم *
> *mp3*


* صدقينى هنزل الفيلم واجيبلك الترانيم منه 
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *الاجبية بصوت الشماس عادل ماهر *
> 
> 1 المقدمة
> 
> ...



*بجد الف شكر*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*

*+++*
​


----------



## zama (2 نوفمبر 2011)

لو ممكن حضراتكم تجيبوا ترنيمة " ارفع راسك فوق انت قبطي " ؟؟

لكن أستأذنكم عايزها mp3 ..


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 نوفمبر 2011)

zama قال:


> لو ممكن حضراتكم تجيبوا ترنيمة " ارفع راسك فوق انت قبطي " ؟؟
> 
> لكن أستأذنكم عايزها mp3 ..



*اتفضل يا زاما
**ارفع راسك فوق انت قبطى
*​ 

​


----------



## sameer_2009 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

سلام الرب يسوع لكل الاخوة الاعضاء والمشرفين الذين يتفضلون بتوفير كل ما نحتاجه من ترانيم وها نحن اليوم تعود لنطلب ترنيمة أخرى راجين أن لا نكون نثقل عليكم الترنيمة هي " غيرة الرب " لفريق الحياة الافضل شريط انتظرت الرب هل لكم بتوفيرها رجاء وبركة الرب تحميكم دائما


----------



## tena.barbie (6 نوفمبر 2011)

بليييييييييييييز عايزة ترنيمة " انتظرى الرب يا نفسى " بصوت فريق الحياة الأفضل mp3


----------



## + بريسكلا + (9 نوفمبر 2011)

tena.barbie قال:


> بليييييييييييييز عايزة ترنيمة " انتظرى الرب يا نفسى " بصوت فريق الحياة الأفضل mp3



*انتظرى الرب يا نفسى*
​


----------



## tena.barbie (9 نوفمبر 2011)

thxxxxxxxxx breskelaaa awiiii


----------



## zama (10 نوفمبر 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *اتفضل يا زاما
> **ارفع راسك فوق انت قبطى
> *​
> 
> ​



مُــتشكر لتعبك ..


----------



## sylvy (12 نوفمبر 2011)

كنت عايزة الترانيم اللى جت فى ليلة الصلاة والرجوع الى الله بدير القديس سمعان بالمقطم وشكرا


----------



## rania79 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

عايزة *ترنيمــة هو أحنا عشان ساكتين
بصيغة ام بى ثرى
وثانكس
*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 نوفمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> عايزة *ترنيمــة هو أحنا عشان ساكتين
> بصيغة ام بى ثرى
> وثانكس
> *


*ترنيمة عشان ساكتين
*​


----------



## rania79 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

ميرسى ياهارتى بجد ع تعبك وسرعة ردك
ربنا يبارككك


----------



## karkosha (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*سلام و نعمة

بعد اذنكو أن كنت عايز شريط ليديا شديد تحملنى يداه​*


----------



## maysaakg1970 (18 نوفمبر 2011)

انا عايزة ترنيمة ابدى باسم الاله من ترانيم اغابى       

واشكركم جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وربنا يباركم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 نوفمبر 2011)

karkosha قال:


> *سلام و نعمة
> 
> بعد اذنكو أن كنت عايز شريط ليديا شديد تحملنى يداه​*


*للاسف مش موجود
*​


----------



## وسام ميلاد (27 نوفمبر 2011)

سلام 

من فضلكم عايزة ترانيم للميلاد جديده ممكن تتعمل بالحركات

شكرا


----------



## sesmk (27 نوفمبر 2011)

عايز شريط بتحبني لبتر لاليف  2012 لو سمحت وارجو الرد عليا ولا تتجاهلني


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 نوفمبر 2011)

sesmk قال:


> عايز شريط بتحبني لبتر لاليف  2012 لو سمحت وارجو الرد عليا ولا تتجاهلني



*يا استاذ احنا مش بنتجاهل حد 
بس انا قلت قبل كده ممنوع نزوله فى المنتدى لانه جديد 
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 نوفمبر 2011)

وسام ميلاد قال:


> سلام
> 
> من فضلكم عايزة ترانيم للميلاد جديده ممكن تتعمل بالحركات
> 
> شكرا



*قريب بإذن ربنا هننزل ترانيم الميلاد
*​


----------



## sameer_2009 (29 نوفمبر 2011)

الاخوة الاعزاء أنا أبحث عن ترنيمة سنين طويلة مضت لفريق الحياة الافضل الشريط السابع هل بالامكان توفيرها رجاء وبركة الرب تحميكم


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (29 نوفمبر 2011)

sameer_2009 قال:


> الاخوة الاعزاء أنا أبحث عن ترنيمة سنين طويلة مضت لفريق الحياة الافضل الشريط السابع هل بالامكان توفيرها رجاء وبركة الرب تحميكم



سلام ونعمة 

رابط مباشر 

هنــــــــا 

فيديو 

[YOUTUBE]dw_O8-76avc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## rago_amor (2 ديسمبر 2011)

ma3lesh 2ana msh fahem 2ezay 2anazel 2el taranim 2eli fel albums 2eli hena 3ala 2el site we abouna fl der taleb meni taranim keteer we kolaha mawgood hena...plz momken 7ad yesa3edny??!!

2ana 3ayez taranim le:- fadia bazy
vivian 2el sodaneyah
darb 2el salib kolo
fayrouz-
haidi montaser
lidya shedid
tamagid 2el kedisin


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 ديسمبر 2011)

rago_amor قال:


> ma3lesh 2ana msh fahem 2ezay 2anazel 2el taranim 2eli fel albums 2eli hena 3ala 2el site we abouna fl der taleb meni taranim keteer we kolaha mawgood hena...plz momken 7ad yesa3edny??!!
> 
> 2ana 3ayez taranim le:- fadia bazy
> vivian 2el sodaneyah
> ...


فيفيان السودانية 

*وبليل بإذن ربنا هجيبلك الباقى *
​


----------



## Yazin (7 ديسمبر 2011)

يا إخوة يا أحبة
أنا ساكن في أميركا وباطلب ألبوم الحياة الأفضل الجديد بتحبني
أنا عارف أنه جديد ومش ممكن ينزل المنتدى
بس يا ريت لو حد يبعته لي بشكل شخصي وأنا باوعد انه أشتريه أول ما يوصل المكتبات هنا
المشكلة أنه المكتبات هنا بيجيبوه بعد 6 شهور تقريباً وأنا كل السيديهات أشتريها حتى لو أنا منزلها من الإنترنت
لو حد تكرّم وقرر يبعثه أكون ليه مديون
* ممنوع وضع الايميلات*
محبتي


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 ديسمبر 2011)

Yazin قال:


> يا إخوة يا أحبة
> أنا ساكن في أميركا وباطلب ألبوم الحياة الأفضل الجديد بتحبني
> أنا عارف أنه جديد ومش ممكن ينزل المنتدى
> بس يا ريت لو حد يبعته لي بشكل شخصي وأنا باوعد انه أشتريه أول ما يوصل المكتبات هنا
> ...


* للاسف هو مش عندى اصلا 
بس اللى اقدر اعملهولك 
[YOUTUBE]CoBOZvdRwmc[/YOUTUBE]
ده البرومو وفى بعض ترانيم الشريط موجودة فى نفس الصفحة 
ورجاء محبة عدم وضع اى ايميلات او ارقام تليفون
*​


----------



## Yazin (11 ديسمبر 2011)

شكراً يا بنت العذرا
وآسف على الهفوة السابقة
محبتي


----------



## oesi no (11 ديسمبر 2011)

rago_amor قال:


> ma3lesh 2ana msh fahem 2ezay 2anazel 2el taranim 2eli fel albums 2eli hena 3ala 2el site we abouna fl der taleb meni taranim keteer we kolaha mawgood hena...plz momken 7ad yesa3edny??!!
> 
> 2ana 3ayez taranim le:- fadia bazy
> vivian 2el sodaneyah
> ...


فاديا بزى 
فيفيان السودانية 
هايدى منتصر


----------



## Servant Of Christ (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*سلام و نعمة رب المجد معكم جميعا ....
هناك ترتيلة بأسم "سيدة العراق" ل  اسماعيل الفروجي  
ممكن حد يحملها بصيغة mp3 ؟؟؟ *


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 ديسمبر 2011)

RomanCath قال:


> *سلام و نعمة رب المجد معكم جميعا ....
> هناك ترتيلة بأسم "سيدة العراق" ل  اسماعيل الفروجي
> ممكن حد يحملها بصيغة mp3 ؟؟؟ *


*http://www.4shared.com/file/181042904/e139358f/__-___2009.html*​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (11 ديسمبر 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *http://www.4shared.com/file/181042904/e139358f/__-___2009.html*​



*
شكرا لك جزيلا ... فعلا  انا ممتن اك على ردك السريع :flowers: *


----------



## Servant Of Christ (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*ممكن الالبوم بعنوان (تراتيل سيدة العراق) لأسماعيل الفروجي ؟ يا ريت اللي عندة mp3 من الالبوم ينزل الروابط ...شكرا جزيلا مقدما *


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 ديسمبر 2011)

RomanCath قال:


> *ممكن الالبوم بعنوان (تراتيل سيدة العراق) لأسماعيل الفروجي ؟ يا ريت اللي عندة mp3 من الالبوم ينزل الروابط ...شكرا جزيلا مقدما *


*للاسف مش موجود غير معلومات عن الشريط
*​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا على الرد يا بنت العدرا----- 
ربي يباركك *


----------



## sameer_2009 (16 ديسمبر 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> سلام ونعمة ​
> رابط مباشر ​
> هنــــــــا ​
> فيديو ​
> ...


 مع الأسف ليسن بصوت الحياة الأفضل بل بصوت المرنم نجيب لبيب


----------



## سور (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*كل سنة وانتم طيبين*
*ممكن ترنيمة بابا نويل شكلة جميل*
*وترنيمة بوتى بابا نويل*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 ديسمبر 2011)

سور قال:


> *كل سنة وانتم طيبين*
> *ممكن ترنيمة بابا نويل شكلة جميل*
> *وترنيمة بوتى بابا نويل*​


* ترنيمة بوتى بابا نويل 

للاسف الترنيمة الاولى مش لقياها غير مكتوبة هدورلك عليها تانى
كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا حبيبتى
*​


----------



## سور (27 ديسمبر 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ترنيمة بوتى بابا نويل *​
> *للاسف الترنيمة الاولى مش لقياها غير مكتوبة هدورلك عليها تانى*
> *كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا حبيبتى*​


 
ميرررسى جدا بنت العدرا تعبتك
بس للاسف حتى ترنيمة بوتى بابا نويل مش بتنزل


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 ديسمبر 2011)

سور قال:


> ميرررسى جدا بنت العدرا تعبتك
> بس للاسف حتى ترنيمة بوتى بابا نويل مش بتنزل



*طيب ياحبيبتى انا نزلتها ورفعتهالك على لينك تانى جربيه
http://www.mediafire.com/?ttitlxf5c2q04ll*​


----------



## سور (28 ديسمبر 2011)

ميررررسى جدا جدا
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## عبير الورد (28 ديسمبر 2011)

ربنا يباركك يابنت العدرا
ممكن ترنيمة الشهد يقطر


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 ديسمبر 2011)

عبير الورد قال:


> ربنا يباركك يابنت العدرا
> ممكن ترنيمة الشهد يقطر


*اتفضلى يا حبيبة قلبى 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43672*​


----------



## ororniny (30 ديسمبر 2011)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين انا نفسى في طلب انا عارفة انه صعب جدا بس لو حصل يبقى حاجة رائعة قوى طلبى هو ترانيم ليلة الصلاة والرجوه الى الله بس تكون mp3 والف شكر واذا تعذر برضوا اشكركم على تعبكم الرائع في هذا الموضوع​


----------



## sylvy (31 ديسمبر 2011)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين و انا كنت عايزة ترنيمة ادينى حساب وكالتك وشكرا


----------



## ammarss (7 يناير 2012)

اذا امكن اريد الحصول على هذه الترنيمة
مهما هربت ياربى منك . مهما حاولت البعد عنك . مهما عدوي صور لى انك مش مهتم انى اكون ابنك لا انا ابنك ايوة انا ابنك ايوة انا ابنك وحامل اسمك
 رغم اثامى وشوكها فى راسك رغم شكوكى ان كنت بحبك لا بحبك ايوة بحبك ايوة بحبك ايوة بحبك

مع شكري الجزيل مقدما....


----------



## dodo_11 (15 يناير 2012)

سلام ونعمة ممكن ترنيمة مين غيرك بيحن عليا mp3


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 يناير 2012)

ororniny قال:


> كل سنة وانتم طيبين انا نفسى في طلب انا عارفة انه صعب جدا بس لو حصل يبقى حاجة رائعة قوى طلبى هو ترانيم ليلة الصلاة والرجوه الى الله بس تكون mp3 والف شكر واذا تعذر برضوا اشكركم على تعبكم الرائع في هذا الموضوع​



*حاضر يا حبيبتى هحاول اجيبلك منهم على قد ما اقدر وبعتذر على تأخيرى فى الرد بسبب امتحاناتى 
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 يناير 2012)

sylvy قال:


> كل سنة وانتم طيبين و انا كنت عايزة ترنيمة ادينى حساب وكالتك وشكرا


*حبيبتى انتى  متأكدة من الاسم ؟
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 يناير 2012)

ammarss قال:


> اذا امكن اريد الحصول على هذه الترنيمة
> مهما هربت ياربى منك . مهما حاولت البعد عنك . مهما عدوي صور لى انك مش مهتم انى اكون ابنك لا انا ابنك ايوة انا ابنك ايوة انا ابنك وحامل اسمك
> رغم اثامى وشوكها فى راسك رغم شكوكى ان كنت بحبك لا بحبك ايوة بحبك ايوة بحبك ايوة بحبك
> 
> مع شكري الجزيل مقدما....


*للاسف مش لقياها دى 
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 يناير 2012)

dodo_11 قال:


> سلام ونعمة ممكن ترنيمة مين غيرك بيحن عليا mp3



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53178​


----------



## riko128 (17 يناير 2012)

رجاء
ابحث عن اوبريت لكورال المسرح القبطي اسمه اوبريت الفدء
ارجو الافادة

و شكرا مسبقا


----------



## minsandra (17 يناير 2012)

كنت بادور على ترنيمه لفريق قلب داود عن الميلاد هى بالانجليزى اسمها درم دم دم كانت بتتذاع فى العيد


----------



## minsandra (20 يناير 2012)

هو مفيش حد بيعبرنى ليه .... ده ايه المنتدى الجميل ده


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 يناير 2012)

minsandra قال:


> هو مفيش حد بيعبرنى ليه .... ده ايه المنتدى الجميل ده


*ياريت اسلوب الكلام يكون افضل من كده 
لان كل واحد عنده ظروفه اللى بتأخره عن حاجات 
سلام ونعمة
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 يناير 2012)

minsandra قال:


> كنت بادور على ترنيمه لفريق قلب داود عن الميلاد هى بالانجليزى اسمها درم دم دم كانت بتتذاع فى العيد


الترنيمة موجودة بصوت غير قلب داود وهحاول اجيبلك بتاعة الفريق 
وفى دى مؤقتا لو محتاجها احولها mp3
[YOUTUBE]CqJQqWpwOoA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## minsandra (20 يناير 2012)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ياريت اسلوب الكلام يكون افضل من كده
> لان كل واحد عنده ظروفه اللى بتأخره عن حاجات
> سلام ونعمة
> *​



اولا انا كنت بهرج ومكنش مستاهل منك الرد السخيف ده
ثانيا انا متشكر اوى على طريقة كلامك انتى الى بتدل على خادمه فعلا عندها محبه 
ثالثا مش دى الترنيمه الى انا طلبتها ومش عارف انتى بعتى دى ليه الحقيقه .... لو معندكيش الترنيمه قولى معنديش زى كل مره لانى مفيش مره سألت على حاجه وبعتيهالى 
رابعا لما انتى متعبرينيش فى خلال 3 ايام عايزانى اعمل ايه المفروض تقولى لى جارى البحث وتخلى معاكى حد يساعدك علشان تقدروا تقدموا خدمه بامانه 
خامسا انا متشكر اوى ومش عايز منك حاجه ومش عايز المنتدى ده اساسا لانه مش مهتم باعضائه وربنا يوفقك فى خدمتك وابقى صليلى لما ظروفك تسمح


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 يناير 2012)

minsandra قال:


> اولا انا كنت بهرج ومكنش مستاهل منك الرد السخيف ده
> ثانيا انا متشكر اوى على طريقة كلامك انتى الى بتدل على خادمه فعلا عندها محبه
> ثالثا مش دى الترنيمه الى انا طلبتها ومش عارف انتى بعتى دى ليه الحقيقه .... لو معندكيش الترنيمه قولى معنديش زى كل مره لانى مفيش مره سألت على حاجه وبعتيهالى
> رابعا لما انتى متعبرينيش فى خلال 3 ايام عايزانى اعمل ايه المفروض تقولى لى جارى البحث وتخلى معاكى حد يساعدك علشان تقدروا تقدموا خدمه بامانه
> خامسا انا متشكر اوى ومش عايز منك حاجه ومش عايز المنتدى ده اساسا لانه مش مهتم باعضائه وربنا يوفقك فى خدمتك وابقى صليلى لما ظروفك تسمح


*خدمتى حاجة بينى وبين ربنا وبس
وصح هى غلطتى انى جبتلك حاجة مؤقتة لحد ما اجيبلك اللى انت عايزها من الفريق نفسه
ولو انت فاكر ان 3 ايام دول مدة يعنى ياريت تتابع فى باقى المنتديات 
وطبيعي مش هاسيب امتحاناتى وادخل نت 
وحكاية حد يساعدنى دى شغل ادارة المنتدى واحنا اللى نقرر
نورت المنتدى فى المرات اللى محدش جابلك فيها حاجة 
ربنا معاك 
*​


----------



## bob (20 يناير 2012)

*محتاج ترنيمة يا الهنا الصالح شكرا ليك
*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 يناير 2012)

bob قال:


> *محتاج ترنيمة يا الهنا الصالح شكرا ليك
> *


اتفضل يا بوب 
هتلاقيها هنا 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22621


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 يناير 2012)

riko128 قال:


> رجاء
> ابحث عن اوبريت لكورال المسرح القبطي اسمه اوبريت الفدء
> ارجو الافادة
> 
> و شكرا مسبقا


للاسف مش موجود


----------



## oesi no (20 يناير 2012)

بالراحة بس 
احنا بنحاول نساعد على قد ما نقدر
وكتير مش بنقول اننا مش لاقيين الطلب ده 
لانه ممكن كمان عشر دقايق نوصله 
وممكن بعد شهر نوصله 
محدش عارف الخير فين 
بنت العدرا عندها امتحانات وكويس جدا انها بتحاول تساعد فى الفترة دى
ولكن الضغوط عليها كتير وربنا يقويها


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يناير 2012)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *حبيبتى انتى  متأكدة من الاسم ؟
> *​



الاسم صح يا قمره
بس الترنيمه قديمه قوي فياريت اللي عنده علي الجهاز يحاول يرفعها

ودي كلمات الترنيمه
     اديني حساب وكالتك 



            اديني حساب وكالتك *** والوزنة اللي في أمانتك 

            عملت ايه في دنياك *** وجاوبني إذا سألتك 

            فين عملك فين راح *** وفين زيت المصباح 

            للشر ولا الخير *** سهران ولاَّ مرتاح 

            لا جمال ينفع ولا مال *** طلبي هو الأعمال

            ايه اللي ها يشفع فيك *** يوم تسمع السؤال 

            يابني أنا قلبي عليك *** دي آخرتك في ايديك 

            الكل بيجرى ويسعى *** وأنت واقف ولا بيك 

            دى حياتك هي الوزنة *** خليك فيها أمين 

            تاجر واربح بيها *** تدخل دار النعيم 

            خليك جاهز بالزيت *** يوم ما تسمع الصوت 

            باقية الفرصة قدامك *** قبل ما العمر ما يفوت


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> الاسم صح يا قمره
> بس الترنيمه قديمه قوي فياريت اللي عنده علي الجهاز يحاول يرفعها
> 
> ودي كلمات الترنيمه
> ...


* اه  يا نيفو انا للاسف ملقتهاش ع النت غير مكتوبة 
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يناير 2012)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> * اه  يا نيفو انا للاسف ملقتهاش ع النت غير مكتوبة
> *​




فعلا انا دورت عليها برده مش لاقيتها لانها قديمه قوي
ومحدش فكر يعيدها تاني




هابقي اسجلها بصوتي وارفعها بقي ههههههههleasantr
اي ترنيمه مش موجوده اسجلها بصوتي 
وبكدا اساعدك اهو لله في لله
ومحدش هايطلب منك ترانيم تاني


----------



## oesi no (20 يناير 2012)

وانا مواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااافق  يا جوسبل ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> فعلا انا دورت عليها برده مش لاقيتها لانها قديمه قوي
> ومحدش فكر يعيدها تاني
> 
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههه دوسي يانيفو 
واوعدك هحملهم انا هههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يناير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> وانا مواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااافق  يا جوسبل ​





+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه دوسي يانيفو
> واوعدك هحملهم انا هههههه



ياساتر يارب 
شكلكم بتعزوني قوي
دي فيها طردي اكيد :smil8:


طب مفيش متبرع بقي يدورلي علي استديو 
ويسجلي علي حسابه شريط :t31:
والمكسب ليا والخساره عليه :t30:


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يناير 2012)

لا بجد افتكرت فكره حلوه
عندنا  المرنمه انجي اسحاق 
نقولها تسجلها وترفعها
لو فاضيه يعني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> ياساتر يارب
> شكلكم بتعزوني قوي
> دي فيها طردي اكيد :smil8:
> 
> ...


تم غلق موضوع طلبات الترانيم بسببك:t30::t30: هههههههه​


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يناير 2012)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> تم غلق موضوع طلبات الترانيم بسببك:t30::t30: هههههههه​




وهذا هو المطلوب
روحي ذاكري بقي
وابقي افتحيه بعد الامتحانات 
واي خدعوه يابت


----------



## Servant Of Christ (22 يناير 2012)

*سلام و نعمة .... 

هل هنالك ترانيم باللغة الأنجليزية ؟؟؟ 

شكرا جزيلا​*


----------



## god is lord (22 يناير 2012)

ممكن ترنيمه عمره ماكان الفدا حدوته وترنيمه جمع وطرح الترنمتين لفريق التسبيح وشكرا لخدمتكم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> وهذا هو المطلوب
> روحي ذاكري بقي
> وابقي افتحيه بعد الامتحانات
> واي خدعوه يابت


*هههههههههههه ربنا يخليكي يا بطوطة
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *سلام و نعمة ....
> 
> هل هنالك ترانيم باللغة الأنجليزية ؟؟؟
> 
> شكرا جزيلا​*


طبعا 
اتفضل هتلاقيى هنا 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44263
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47807​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 يناير 2012)

god is lord قال:


> ممكن ترنيمه عمره ماكان الفدا حدوته وترنيمه جمع وطرح الترنمتين لفريق التسبيح وشكرا لخدمتكم


*اتفضلى يا حبيبتى 

ترنيمة مش حدوتة

ترنيمة جمع وطرح

*​


----------



## god is lord (23 يناير 2012)

شكرا جدا على الترانيم ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك


----------



## Servant Of Christ (23 يناير 2012)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> طبعا
> اتفضل هتلاقيى هنا
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44263
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47807​



*أشكرك الشكر الجزيل أختي المباركة 

سلام المسيح يكون معك دوما ..... :flowers:​*


----------



## Abd elmassih (24 يناير 2012)

سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح معاكم
انا عايز ترنيمة ربى يسوع الغالى للمرنم نجيب لبيب على فكره الترنيمه موجوده بصوت مرنمين رائعين بس انا عاوزها بصوت نجيب لبيب لانى بحب صوته جدا
وسلام المسيح معاكم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 يناير 2012)

Abd elmassih قال:


> سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح معاكم
> انا عايز ترنيمة ربى يسوع الغالى للمرنم نجيب لبيب على فكره الترنيمه موجوده بصوت مرنمين رائعين بس انا عاوزها بصوت نجيب لبيب لانى بحب صوته جدا
> وسلام المسيح معاكم


*للاسف يا عبد المسيح 
مش لقياها بصوت المرنم نجيب لبيب 
*​


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (25 يناير 2012)

سلام المسيح 

ممكن ترنيمه علوا صوتك بالتسبيح


----------



## أنجيلا (26 يناير 2012)

*هو اول مرة ادخل للموضوع فهطلب ثلاثة بدل وحدة 
عاوزة ترنيمة غالي عليك ومسيرها تنتهي واسندني في ضعفي mp3 لتحميل مش فيديو*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يناير 2012)

ثابت بيسوع قال:


> سلام المسيح
> 
> ممكن ترنيمه علوا صوتك بالتسبيح


*ترنيمة على صوتك بالتسبيح*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يناير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *هو اول مرة ادخل للموضوع فهطلب ثلاثة بدل وحدة
> ** عاوزة ترنيمة غالي عليك ومسيرها تنتهي واسندني في ضعفي mp3 لتحميل مش فيديو*​


​
يا حبيبتى اطلبي اللى عايزاه 

*ترنيمة غالى عليك*
*ترنيمة مسيرها تنتهى*
*ترنيمة اسندنى فى ضعفى*​


----------



## Abd elmassih (26 يناير 2012)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *للاسف يا عبد المسيح
> مش لقياها بصوت المرنم نجيب لبيب
> *​


:new5: ولا يهمك  اختى ومتشكر جدا لتعبك والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يناير 2012)

عايزة ترنيمة pa rum pum pum بتاعت قلب داود اللي اتعرضت علي قناة مارمرقس
هي بمناسبة عيد الميلاد​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (28 يناير 2012)

لو سمتم عايزه تحميل ترنيمة بحبك اوي يابلادي mp3 وشكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## oesi no (28 يناير 2012)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> لو سمتم عايزه تحميل ترنيمة بحبك اوي يابلادي mp3 وشكراااااااااااااااا


جارى الرفع


----------



## oesi no (28 يناير 2012)

بحبك اوى اوى يا بلادى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 يناير 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> عايزة ترنيمة pa rum pum pum بتاعت قلب داود اللي اتعرضت علي قناة مارمرقس
> هي بمناسبة عيد الميلاد​


*معلش يا مرمورة اتأخرت عليكي فى الرد 
بس بجيبهالك لانها غالبا مش موجوده بصوتهم ع النت*​


----------



## god is lord (28 يناير 2012)

*ممكن ترنيمه يا سائح للقاء يسوع لا يهمك عطش ولا جوع طعامك خبز الحياة ويرويك ماء الينبوع تقريبا بصوت مفدى موسى او نجيب لبيب مش عارفه بالضبط
*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 يناير 2012)

god is lord قال:


> *ممكن ترنيمه يا سائح للقاء يسوع لا يهمك عطش ولا جوع طعامك خبز الحياة ويرويك ماء الينبوع تقريبا بصوت مفدى موسى او نجيب لبيب مش عارفه بالضبط
> *


*ممكن اجيبهالك بصوت حد تانى ياحبي ؟
علشان مش لقياها بصوتهم
*​


----------



## god is lord (28 يناير 2012)

اوك مفيش مشكله اللى موجود عندك
اشكرك كتتتتتتير


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 يناير 2012)

god is lord قال:


> اوك مفيش مشكله اللى موجود عندك
> اشكرك كتتتتتتير


*ماشي يا حبيبتى 
ترنيمة يا سائح(قبطى وعربى )

ترنيمة يا سائح (عربى)
*​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (30 يناير 2012)

*كنت عايزه ترتيلة (كان فيه نبي اسمه يونان) فيديو او mp3*  و *شكراااااااااااا*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 يناير 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> عايزة ترنيمة pa rum pum pum بتاعت قلب داود اللي اتعرضت علي قناة مارمرقس
> هي بمناسبة عيد الميلاد​


*pa rum pum pum*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 يناير 2012)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> *كنت عايزه ترتيلة (كان فيه نبي اسمه يونان) فيديو او mp3*  و *شكراااااااااااا*


*صدقينى يانرمين مش لقياها غير باوربوينت 
متعرفيهاش فى شريط ايه؟
*​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (31 يناير 2012)

لا مش عارفه وشكراااااااااااا على الاهتمام.
ممكن اي تراتيل اخرى عن يونان غي انا الحوت علشان مدارس الاحد (كبار)


----------



## oesi no (31 يناير 2012)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> لا مش عارفه وشكراااااااااااا على الاهتمام.
> ممكن اي تراتيل اخرى عن يونان غي انا الحوت علشان مدارس الاحد (كبار)


تنفع معاكى اسمع صراخى ياسيدى ؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 يناير 2012)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> لا مش عارفه وشكراااااااااااا على الاهتمام.
> ممكن اي تراتيل اخرى عن يونان غي انا الحوت علشان مدارس الاحد (كبار)


 *أنا الحـــــــــــــــــوت 
*


----------



## tena.barbie (3 فبراير 2012)

please ana 3ayza l tarnima d mp3 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAz8n-rj90s&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 فبراير 2012)

tena.barbie قال:


> please ana 3ayza l tarnima d mp3
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAz8n-rj90s&feature=player_embedded#!


اتفضلى يا حبيبتى
انا فى انتظارك​


----------



## جومان (3 فبراير 2012)

بعد اذنكو انا طلب ترنيمة 
 ابتسامتك ليه حزينة​


----------



## tena.barbie (3 فبراير 2012)

بنت العدرا ميرسى جداااا لتعبك وميرسى على الترنيمة بس انا ليا طلب تانى عايزة ترانيم فريق الوعد اللى رنم ترنيمة اقدر اقوله ابويا مع منال سمير وتكون mp3


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 فبراير 2012)

جومان قال:


> بعد اذنكو انا طلب ترنيمة
> ابتسامتك ليه حزينة​


ترنيمة ابتسامتك ليه حزينة​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (9 فبراير 2012)

*لو سمحتم عايزه **احمل ترنيمة على ظلم الدنيا لساتر ميخائيلmp3*


----------



## oesi no (9 فبراير 2012)

جارى الرفع


----------



## oesi no (9 فبراير 2012)

*على ظلم الدنيا ساتر ميخائيل وفريق ابو فام 
*​


----------



## مكرم نعيم فهمى (9 فبراير 2012)

هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى 
انا كنت عايز الترانيم القديمة بتاعت زمان ممكن من سنة 1985 الى سنة 2000 ممكن لو مفيش مانع من حضرتكم


----------



## مكرم نعيم فهمى (9 فبراير 2012)

فى ترنيمة حلوة بس مش فاكر اسمه بس عارف جزء منها
بتقول انت ملك اليهود


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 فبراير 2012)

مكرم نعيم فهمى قال:


> هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى
> انا كنت عايز الترانيم القديمة بتاعت زمان ممكن من سنة 1985 الى سنة 2000 ممكن لو مفيش مانع من حضرتكم


*ياريت حضرتك تحدد اسماء الترانيم او الشرايط المطلوبة  
*​


----------



## مكرم نعيم فهمى (9 فبراير 2012)

بس من فضلكم ياريت تردو بسرعة علشان مستعجل


----------



## مكرم نعيم فهمى (9 فبراير 2012)

حضرتك انا مش فاكر اسماء الترانيم اية


----------



## oesi no (9 فبراير 2012)

لازم تقول اسامى الترانيم اللى عاوزها 
فى الفترة دى كان فيه ترانيم كتير جدا جدا
لازم تحدد طلبك علشان نقدر نساعدك


----------



## مكرم نعيم فهمى (9 فبراير 2012)

طب مفيش يضم جميع الترانيم القديمة وانا اختر من الموقع


----------



## oesi no (9 فبراير 2012)

تقسيمة الترانيم فى اى موقع هتبقى بالشكل دة 
http://www.arabchurch.com/tranem/
هل هتقدر تبحث بالشكل ده


----------



## مكرم نعيم فهمى (9 فبراير 2012)

خلاص انا هافكر وهشوف


----------



## oesi no (9 فبراير 2012)

ربنا معاك


----------



## مكرم نعيم فهمى (9 فبراير 2012)

اشكرك على المساعده


----------



## مكرم نعيم فهمى (9 فبراير 2012)

وانا اسف على ازعاج حضرتك ...... واشكرك


----------



## oesi no (9 فبراير 2012)

ولا يهمك حبيبى 
انا تحت امرك


----------



## عبير الورد (11 فبراير 2012)

ممكن قصائد للبابا شنودة
بصوته اذا ممكن
غريب - ابواب الجحيم
الرب يباركك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 فبراير 2012)

عبير الورد قال:


> ممكن قصائد للبابا شنودة
> بصوته اذا ممكن
> غريب - ابواب الجحيم
> الرب يباركك


*غريبا عشت فى الدنيا*

*بس التانية مش لقياها بصوت سيدنا البابا جبتهالك مرنمة *
*ابواب الجحيم (كم قسى الظلم عليكى )*
​


----------



## عبير الورد (13 فبراير 2012)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *غريبا عشت فى الدنيا*
> 
> *بس التانية مش لقياها بصوت سيدنا البابا جبتهالك مرنمة *
> *ابواب الجحيم (كم قسى الظلم عليكى )*
> ​



شكراااا جزيلااااا
الرب يبارك تعبك


----------



## rania79 (15 فبراير 2012)

عايزة ترنيمة من كل الاممم من كل الشعوب
وبسرعة ها
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 فبراير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> عايزة ترنيمة من كل الاممم من كل الشعوب
> وبسرعة ها
> ههههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههه 
واحنا مالنا باللى انتى عايزاه انتى تسمعى اللى نحطه بس :smil12:
ههههههههه
اتفضلى يا سكر
من كل الامم​


----------



## rania79 (15 فبراير 2012)

اية ياباشا سرعة الاداء دى
لالالالالالالالا كتير علينا
هههههههههههه
ميرسى ليكى ياحبيية قلبى


----------



## betterlate (17 فبراير 2012)

[FONT="Arial Narrow[SIZE="4"]"][/[/SIZE]FONT]
انا اتمنى ان حد يرفع البومات فريق العذراء مريم....دورت عليه بس مش لاقيه......اكون شاكر جدا


----------



## cobcob (17 فبراير 2012)

betterlate قال:


> [FONT="Arial Narrow[SIZE="4"]"][/[/SIZE]FONT]
> انا اتمنى ان حد يرفع البومات فريق العذراء مريم....دورت عليه بس مش لاقيه......اكون شاكر جدا




*
قصدك كورال مريم بتاع كنيسة العذراء درياس ولا حاجة تانية ؟؟؟
ياريت توضح عشان نعرف نساعد
ولو قلتلنا اسماء الشرايط يبقى كتر خيرك*​


----------



## betterlate (18 فبراير 2012)

مش قادر احدد..... بس هما ليهم البوم جديد اسمه اليوم الثامن


----------



## oesi no (18 فبراير 2012)

الكورال المقصود هو كورال السيدة العذراء 
البومات الفريق 
فى مركب صغيرة 
مغامرات تونى 
تونى فى العيد 
ليات ملكوتك
اليوم الثامن 

حضرتك عاوز انهى شريط فيهم 
ولا عاوزهم كلهم


----------



## sesmk (21 فبراير 2012)

ممكن شريط الاخير لفريق حياة التسبيح ارجو الرد بسرعة جدا


----------



## oesi no (21 فبراير 2012)

اسم الشريط ايه


----------



## sesmk (21 فبراير 2012)

لا اعرف هو معظم ترانيمة التي تقال في اجتماع القس سامح موريس وشكرا علي تعبك


----------



## oesi no (21 فبراير 2012)

اخر شريط ليهم تسبيحات من مصر 
*للتحميل اضغط على اسم الترنيمه
 افتح عيني يا رب


احمدك من كل قلبي-مز138 


-روح الرب الساكن 


-احمدك يا رب بين الشعوب-مز108 


-فوق كل قوة 


-لا مثل لك-مز86 


-اشدو للملك 


-الرب عزي وترسي-مز28 


-عمري كله 


-هللويا سبحوا-مز28 


-عظيم يا رب 


-رنموا للرب-مز96 


-هللويا الرب صالح-مز107 


-اهديك كل المجد 


-من مشرق الشمس-مز113 
*


----------



## oesi no (21 فبراير 2012)

لتحميل الشريط من لينك واحد ميديا فاير 
اضغط هنا


----------



## fullaty (24 فبراير 2012)

سلام ونعمه 

انا عايزه ترنيمه يا مصر يا اجمل عنوان 

[YOUTUBE]oJJFfLj6wAA&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## oesi no (24 فبراير 2012)

fullaty قال:


> سلام ونعمه
> 
> انا عايزه ترنيمه يا مصر يا اجمل عنوان
> 
> [YOUTUBE]oJJFfLj6wAA&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


ترنيمة يا مصر يا اجمل عنوان


----------



## fullaty (24 فبراير 2012)

ميرسى يا جو كتييييييييييير 

ربنا يعوض تعبك ويبارك خدمتك


----------



## sesmk (24 فبراير 2012)

عندك شريط جيل جديد


----------



## oesi no (24 فبراير 2012)

جيل جديد ده اسم فريق 
اسم الشريط المطلوب ايه  امل البداية ؟؟؟
شريط امل البداية 
للتحميل كليك يمين + save target as


----------



## sesmk (2 مارس 2012)

عايز من فضلك البوم اسبحك لماهر فايز ارجو الرد


----------



## sesmk (2 مارس 2012)

موسيقى ترانيم فقط لحياه الافضل


----------



## oesi no (2 مارس 2012)

sesmk قال:


> عايز من فضلك البوم اسبحك لماهر فايز ارجو الرد


الشريط ممرش عليه شهر نازل السوق ده لو لحق ينزل يعنى 
مش هينفع اجيبه ناو :t13:


----------



## oesi no (2 مارس 2012)

sesmk قال:


> موسيقى ترانيم فقط لحياه الافضل


موسيقى ترانيم الحياة الافضل بالجيتار


----------



## sesmk (3 مارس 2012)

[/SI
ZE]انا عايز شريط ارجع يا بطل للمرنم مينا جمال


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 مارس 2012)

sesmk قال:


> [/SI
> ZE]انا عايز شريط ارجع يا بطل للمرنم مينا جمال



*الشريط جديد ممنوع نزوله*​


----------



## هناء فؤاد (4 مارس 2012)

يا جماعة محتاجة حد يساعدنى ويجيب لى موسيقى فيلم القديس يوحنا القصير من فضلكم محتاجاها ضرورى يا ريت لو فى حد  يعرف يجبها لى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 مارس 2012)

هناء فؤاد قال:


> يا جماعة محتاجة حد يساعدنى ويجيب لى موسيقى فيلم القديس يوحنا القصير من فضلكم محتاجاها ضرورى يا ريت لو فى حد  يعرف يجبها لى


*اتمنى تكون هى المطلوبة *

http://www.mediafire.com/?mmmj2tyorjj​


----------



## هناء فؤاد (4 مارس 2012)

انا متشكرة جدا جدا بس الموسيقى  قصيرة جدا يا ترى فى حاجة  اطول من كده وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## هناء فؤاد (4 مارس 2012)

انا متشكرة جدا جدا دى طلعت طويلة وانا اللى كنت عاملة حاجة غلط بس نشكر ربنا عرفت اعملها ازاى ميرسى لكى يا قمر على فكرة ماما العدراء دى حبيبتى وشفيعتى كمان


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 مارس 2012)

هناء فؤاد قال:


> انا متشكرة جدا جدا دى طلعت طويلة وانا اللى كنت عاملة حاجة غلط بس نشكر ربنا عرفت اعملها ازاى ميرسى لكى يا قمر على فكرة ماما العدراء دى حبيبتى وشفيعتى كمان


*تؤمرى يا حبيبتى 
بركة امنا العدرا تكون معانا كلنا امين 
*​


----------



## sesmk (5 مارس 2012)

شريط تسبيح لماهر فايز عايزة ضروري


----------



## oesi no (5 مارس 2012)

sesmk قال:


> شريط تسبيح لماهر فايز عايزة ضروري


قصدك اسبحك اللى اصدر فى 22 يناير 2012 ؟؟؟


----------



## MOHA012 (6 مارس 2012)

*لو سمحتوا عايز ترنيمه البابا فى قلبى خبيته لبولس ملاك*
* بس عايزها موسيقى وعايزها بوربوينت*
* فى انتظار مساعدتكم*​


----------



## بايبل333 (8 مارس 2012)

-           بدخل عرش النعمة وبسكب             نفسى أمامك ناظر ليك
وأسجدلك من قلبى وبطلب          إنك ترفع نفسى إليك

ق - أصلك سامع .. قلبى الضارع .. قلبى اللى بيشتاق لحضورك
إلمس روحى .. إشفى جروحى .. وكشف كل خبايا بنورك


2-           بدخل عرش النعمة وارنم            تنطلق الكلمات تسبيحه
ويفيض قلبى ليطك يتكلم             وقدملك نفسى ذبيحه


3-           بدخل عرش النعمة واصدق          إن وعودك هو لذاتى
واثق إنها فيك تتحقق           وتمم قصدك فى حياتى


رجاء عايز الترنيمة بصوت نقى جداً ولا فيها رذالة عايز المرنم الاصلى ليها


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 مارس 2012)

MOHA012 قال:


> *لو سمحتوا عايز ترنيمه البابا فى قلبى خبيته لبولس ملاك*
> * بس عايزها موسيقى وعايزها بوربوينت*
> * فى انتظار مساعدتكم*​


*الموسيقى للاسف مش موجودة
الباوربوينت هحاول اعملهولك 
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 مارس 2012)

بايبل333 قال:


> -           بدخل عرش النعمة وبسكب             نفسى أمامك ناظر ليك
> وأسجدلك من قلبى وبطلب          إنك ترفع نفسى إليك
> 
> ق - أصلك سامع .. قلبى الضارع .. قلبى اللى بيشتاق لحضورك
> ...


*هو المشكلة بس انى معرفش مين المرنم الاصلى 
دى بصوت المرنم زكريا حنا 
*
*بدخل عرش النعمة*

*و دى بصوت مرنمة *
*بدخل عرش النعمة*​


----------



## بايبل333 (8 مارس 2012)

اوكى هحمل الترنيمة لو عجبتنى هاعطيك تقييم لو معجبتنيش يقبى :nunu0000:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 مارس 2012)

بايبل333 قال:


> اوكى هحمل الترنيمة لو عجبتنى هاعطيك تقييم لو معجبتنيش يقبى :nunu0000:


*ههههههههههه ربنا يستر :94:
*​


----------



## بايبل333 (8 مارس 2012)

اليوم تم النجاة ...............


----------



## بايبل333 (8 مارس 2012)

كنت عايز ترنيمة لمرنم الرائع ماهر فايز 
ياحياتى المسيحية بس عايز الترنيمة زى اللى فوق اخت بنت العدراء 
بصوت نقى


----------



## MOHA012 (8 مارس 2012)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *الموسيقى للاسف مش موجودة
> الباوربوينت هحاول اعملهولك
> *​


اوك متشكر جدا
وفى انتظارك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 مارس 2012)

بايبل333 قال:


> كنت عايز ترنيمة لمرنم الرائع ماهر فايز
> ياحياتى المسيحية بس عايز الترنيمة زى اللى فوق اخت بنت العدراء
> بصوت نقى


http://www.mediafire.com/?cxoxntjnfzv1wi4​


----------



## القناص الجديد (9 مارس 2012)

ياريت البوم ماهر فايز الجديد (اسبحك)


----------



## sesmk (9 مارس 2012)

ياريت البوم ماهر فايز الجديد (اسبحك)


----------



## sesmk (9 مارس 2012)

ياريت البوم ماهر فايز الجديد (اسبحك) لو سمحت


----------



## sesmk (10 مارس 2012)

لماذا لاترد علينا


----------



## oesi no (10 مارس 2012)

الشريط جديد ومخالف ان حد يحطه على المنتدى بعد صدوره بسنة على الاقل


----------



## القناص الجديد (11 مارس 2012)

يا راجل   طب ما تنزلهم سينجل     ومعظمهم اترنمو  من سنه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## oesi no (11 مارس 2012)

القناص الجديد قال:


> يا راجل   طب ما تنزلهم سينجل     ومعظمهم اترنمو  من سنه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


مسمعتش الشريط لسه 
ولو حابب اخد الاذن من المرنم ماهر فايز هكلمه واقوله هنزل الشريط 
بس عيب عليا اكلمه فى حاجة كدة والشريط مكملش شهرين 
على فكرة هو قريبي :fun_lol:


----------



## MOHA012 (11 مارس 2012)

*لو سمحتوا عايز موسيقى ترنيمه عالم صعب هايدى منتصر*
* فى انتظار مساعدتكم*​


----------



## JASUS_12002 (11 مارس 2012)

*لو سمحتوا انا عاوز شريط قديم شوية اسمة ايمان ينقل الجبال الترانيم اللى فيه جميلة جدا ياريت لو لقيتوه لى الترانيم هى لك القوة والمجد _ اوكيريوس _ يا ملك السلام _ مديحة خين افرام _ كم قسا الظلم عليك
الوجه التانى كيف انسى _ بالاحضان الابوية _ مسيحى _ رول الله مالينى


وانا ابقى شكر لكم جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ​*


----------



## القناص الجديد (12 مارس 2012)

oesi no قال:


> مسمعتش الشريط لسه
> ولو حابب اخد الاذن من المرنم ماهر فايز هكلمه واقوله هنزل الشريط
> بس عيب عليا اكلمه فى حاجة كدة والشريط مكملش شهرين
> على فكرة هو قريبي :fun_lol:


>>>>>>> انا سمعته على السات  7  هو موجود على موقع الكاروز     بس  الموقع مهنج معايا          ياه  ماهر فايز قريبك تشرفنا  ده انا مره سلمت عليه  فى الكنيسه كنت هطير من الفرحه يا بختك :t19:


----------



## anosh (16 مارس 2012)

*محتاجه البوم حياتى شباب الانبا رويس​*


----------



## ربنا موجود (24 مارس 2012)

*سلام الرب معكم يا اخوتى
معلش انا كنت مقصر الفترة الماضية ارجو مايكنشى فاتنى كتيير*
*المهم*
*معايا مقطوعة 27 ثانية بس روووعة
**هنااااااااااااااااا*
*و مقطوعة 35 ثانية اكتر روووعة*
*وهناااااااااااااااااا*
* ومحتاج انى اعرف ولو اسها علشان اجبها
اتمنى يكون حد سمعها قبل كدة او عنده كاملة
وعلى فكرة الموسيقى دى يتيجى على قناة اغابى و CTV
الايام دى مع صور لقداسة البابا معلمى
يا رب حد يكون سمعهم



* http://www.4shared.com/mp3/izX8ojHa/file.html​


----------



## jesus.my.life (24 مارس 2012)

*عايز الموسيقى الحزينة الى شغالة على سى تى فى حزنا على البابا شنودة*

عايز الموسيقى الحزينة الى شغالة على سى تى فى حزنا على البابا شنودة


----------



## ربنا موجود (25 مارس 2012)

*بص يا جماعة انا دورت كتيير على you tube ولقيت المقطع ده
ياريت كلنا ندور و اللى يلقى حاجة يجبهلنا ok*

*music 1*​


----------



## ربنا موجود (25 مارس 2012)

:new4::new4::new4::new4:
:spor24::spor24::spor24::spor24::spor24::spor24:
:spor22::spor22::spor22::spor22::spor22:
*ابسطو يا جماعة انا لقيت مقطع
من الاتنين اللى بندور عليهم
كامل 5 min*
*اهو
*:download::download::download:

*music*

:big29::big29::big29:
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 مارس 2012)

MOHA012 قال:


> *لو سمحتوا عايز موسيقى ترنيمه عالم صعب هايدى منتصر*
> * فى انتظار مساعدتكم*​





JASUS_12002 قال:


> *لو سمحتوا انا عاوز شريط قديم شوية اسمة ايمان ينقل الجبال الترانيم اللى فيه جميلة جدا ياريت لو لقيتوه لى الترانيم هى لك القوة والمجد _ اوكيريوس _ يا ملك السلام _ مديحة خين افرام _ كم قسا الظلم عليك
> الوجه التانى كيف انسى _ بالاحضان الابوية _ مسيحى _ رول الله مالينى
> 
> 
> وانا ابقى شكر لكم جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ​*


*بعتذر عن تاخيرى فى الرد 
بس للاسف مش موجودين
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 مارس 2012)

anosh قال:


> *محتاجه البوم حياتى شباب الانبا رويس​*


*صدقينى مش لقياه يا انجى
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 مارس 2012)

jesus.my.life قال:


> عايز الموسيقى الحزينة الى شغالة على سى تى فى حزنا على البابا شنودة


*ممكن تكون واحدة من دول 

موسيقى حزينة

موسيقى حزينة 2
*
*

وفي كمان موسيقى فيلم مريم المصرية بتشتغل على سي تي في 
موجودة هنا *
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 مارس 2012)

ربنا موجود قال:


> *بص يا جماعة انا دورت كتيير على you tube ولقيت المقطع ده
> ياريت كلنا ندور و اللى يلقى حاجة يجبهلنا ok*
> 
> *music 1*​


*ربنا موجود... ميرسي خالص لتعبك
بس الموضوع ده مخصص لطلبات الترانيم يعنى مينفعش كل اللى يلاقى حاجة يحطها 
ممكن تتحط فى موضوع منفصل بس مش فيديو 
الفيديو فى قسم المرئيات 
*​


ربنا موجود قال:


> :new4::new4::new4::new4:
> :spor24::spor24::spor24::spor24::spor24::spor24:
> :spor22::spor22::spor22::spor22::spor22:
> *ابسطو يا جماعة انا لقيت مقطع
> ...


*تم تعديل الفيديو وتحويله ل mp3 لان الفيديو 
الصور اللى فيه لا تليق بالمنتدى 
*
*سلام ونعمة 
*​


----------



## gergis malak (26 مارس 2012)

سلام ونعمة الملك المسيح معكم 
ارجوا من الاصدقاء مساعدتى فى البحث عن شريط اه اكليل الشوك وتحميله فى هذا المنتدى حتى استطيع تحميله واشكركم على تعب محبتكم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 مارس 2012)

gergis malak قال:


> سلام ونعمة الملك المسيح معكم
> ارجوا من الاصدقاء مساعدتى فى البحث عن شريط اه اكليل الشوك وتحميله فى هذا المنتدى حتى استطيع تحميله واشكركم على تعب محبتكم


*
اتفضل

أه اكليل الشوك 
*​


----------



## ربنا موجود (26 مارس 2012)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ربنا موجود... ميرسي خالص لتعبك
> بس الموضوع ده مخصص لطلبات الترانيم يعنى مينفعش كل اللى يلاقى حاجة يحطها
> ممكن تتحط فى موضوع منفصل بس مش فيديو
> الفيديو فى قسم المرئيات
> ...



*ربنا يبارك حياتكم
انا اسف انى اتسرعت فى وضع الفيديوا
بس انا كنت فرحان انى لقيت الموسيقى دى وحبيت
ان تشاركونى فى سماع الموسيقى دى
اخطيت حالونى
ربنا معااااااااااااااااااااااكم*
​


----------



## Samir poet (4 أبريل 2012)

عاوز ترنيمة بالفيديو ترنيمة لية لية بنخاف لية
للمرنم رومانى رؤوف ياريت حد يجبهلى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 أبريل 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> عاوز ترنيمة بالفيديو ترنيمة لية لية بنخاف لية
> للمرنم رومانى رؤوف ياريت حد يجبهلى


*مش موجودة بصوت رومانى رؤوف
*​


----------



## Samir poet (4 أبريل 2012)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *مش موجودة بصوت رومانى رؤوف
> *​


*اشكرك لمرورك الجميلة بس لو عرفتى تجبهلى mp3
واشكر تعب محبتك مرة اخرى
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 أبريل 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *اشكرك لمرورك الجميلة بس لو عرفتى تجبهلى mp3
> واشكر تعب محبتك مرة اخرى
> *​


*موجودة بس مش بصوته *
*دى بصوت المرنمة نيفين شكرالله 
http://www.mediafire.com/?31hiu1c2kro3h6r
ودى بصوت مرنم اسمه كمال زايد*

http://www.mediafire.com/?v7e6mfph04obr57​


----------



## Samir poet (4 أبريل 2012)

شكر ليك وربنا يباركك


----------



## mido_alex (5 أبريل 2012)

لو سمحتم عاوز الموسيقى بتاعة ترنيمة وا حبيبى الى بتيجى على سى تى فى مع صور البابا شنودة .. شكراً


----------



## Maroo Magdi (10 أبريل 2012)

ارجوا المساعدة فى شريط ترانيم اسمه كتب الالم كان جميل اوى انا دورت عليه ف النت كله ملقتوش ارجوا المساعدة لانه جميل جدا  ويخص اسبوع الالام


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 أبريل 2012)

mido_alex قال:


> لو سمحتم عاوز الموسيقى بتاعة ترنيمة وا حبيبى الى بتيجى على سى تى فى مع صور البابا شنودة .. شكراً


*ممكن تكون واحدة من دول 

موسيقى حزينة

موسيقى حزينة 2
*
*

وفي كمان موسيقى فيلم مريم المصرية بتشتغل على سي تي في 
موجودة هنا *
​ 
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 أبريل 2012)

Maroo Magdi قال:


> ارجوا المساعدة فى شريط ترانيم اسمه كتب الالم كان جميل اوى انا دورت عليه ف النت كله ملقتوش ارجوا المساعدة لانه جميل جدا  ويخص اسبوع الالام


*شريط كفاية الم *
​


----------



## Maroo Magdi (10 أبريل 2012)

ميرسى لتعب محبتك يابنت العدراء بس مش هو ده اسمه انا كان عندى الشريط بس مش لاقياه لكن هو اسمه كتب الالم


----------



## Maroo Magdi (10 أبريل 2012)

لا لا هو انا مكنتش سمعته بجد ميرسى كتير انك تعبتى انا اللى فاكره اسمه غلط اصلا شكرا ليكى كتير يابنت العدراء


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 أبريل 2012)

Maroo Magdi قال:


> لا لا هو انا مكنتش سمعته بجد ميرسى كتير انك تعبتى انا اللى فاكره اسمه غلط اصلا شكرا ليكى كتير يابنت العدراء


*تؤمرى يا حبيبتى 
ربنا معاكى*​


----------



## bob (10 أبريل 2012)

*لو سمحتم كنت عايز الموسيقي اللي كانت بتبقي علي قناة مارمرقس ايام حداد القناة علي نياحة البابا شنودة 
*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 أبريل 2012)

bob قال:


> *لو سمحتم كنت عايز الموسيقي اللي كانت بتبقي علي قناة مارمرقس ايام حداد القناة علي نياحة البابا شنودة
> *


*واحدة من دول يا بوب ؟
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3162184&postcount=7166*​


----------



## bob (10 أبريل 2012)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *واحدة من دول يا بوب ؟
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3162184&postcount=7166*​


*لا مش من دول انا نزلتهم و سمعتهم مش هما
*[YOUTUBE]IvHHB6WyDXA[/YOUTUBE]
*بصي علشان اسهلهالك الموسيقي عند الدقيقة 9*


----------



## mido_alex (10 أبريل 2012)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ممكن تكون واحدة من دول
> 
> موسيقى حزينة
> 
> ...



للأسف با بنت العدرا مش فى دول عموماً ميرسى لتعبك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 أبريل 2012)

bob قال:


> *لا مش من دول انا نزلتهم و سمعتهم مش هما
> *[YOUTUBE]IvHHB6WyDXA[/YOUTUBE]
> *بصي علشان اسهلهالك الموسيقي عند الدقيقة 9*


*انا جبت دى يا بوب مش عارفة هى هى ولا لا 
عشان بصراحة ماليش قوى فى الموسيقي*
*موسيقي حزينة*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 أبريل 2012)

mido_alex قال:


> للأسف با بنت العدرا مش فى دول عموماً ميرسى لتعبك


*طيب يا ميدو 
انا جيبتلك دى كمان واعتقد انها هى 
موسيقى واحبيبي
*​


----------



## bob (10 أبريل 2012)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *انا جبت دى يا بوب مش عارفة هى هى ولا لا
> عشان بصراحة ماليش قوى فى الموسيقي*
> *موسيقي حزينة*​


*ربنا يخليكي للغلابة 
شكررررررا جدا انا دوخت عليها
هي دي فعلا*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 أبريل 2012)

bob قال:


> *ربنا يخليكي للغلابة
> شكررررررا جدا انا دوخت عليها
> هي دي فعلا*


*لما سمعتها فى الفيديو افتكرت انى عارفاها فى مسلسل تركى 
*​


----------



## mido_alex (11 أبريل 2012)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *طيب يا ميدو
> انا جيبتلك دى كمان واعتقد انها هى
> موسيقى واحبيبي
> *​



هى تمام .. تسلم ايديكى


----------



## arepseema (13 أبريل 2012)

:سلام ونعمه يا بنت العدرا.كل سنه وانتم طيبين بمناسبةاسبوع الالام ربنا يكون معاكو.وبمناسبة عيد القيامه المجيد انا بس عاوزة افكرك بتسجيل اوبريت جدو كوكو اللى يذاع على قناة اغابى فى عيد القيامه...انا عارفه انى طلبت منك الطلب ده السنه اللى فاتت وكان بيتذاع حوالى الساعه ٤.٣٠ بعد الظهر بتوقيت القاهره. بس مش عارفه السنه ده هيحصل ايه علشان نياحة سيدنا البابا.سمحيني دايما كده باتعبك معاى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 أبريل 2012)

arepseema قال:


> :سلام ونعمه يا بنت العدرا.كل سنه وانتم طيبين بمناسبةاسبوع الالام ربنا يكون معاكو.وبمناسبة عيد القيامه المجيد انا بس عاوزة افكرك بتسجيل اوبريت جدو كوكو اللى يذاع على قناة اغابى فى عيد القيامه...انا عارفه انى طلبت منك الطلب ده السنه اللى فاتت وكان بيتذاع حوالى الساعه ٤.٣٠ بعد الظهر بتوقيت القاهره. بس مش عارفه السنه ده هيحصل ايه علشان نياحة سيدنا البابا.سمحيني دايما كده باتعبك معاى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


*معلش يا حبيبتى انا مكنتش موجودة فى البيت من 8 ونص الصبح 
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 أبريل 2012)

arepseema قال:


> :سلام ونعمه يا بنت العدرا.كل سنه وانتم طيبين بمناسبةاسبوع الالام ربنا يكون معاكو.وبمناسبة عيد القيامه المجيد انا بس عاوزة افكرك بتسجيل اوبريت جدو كوكو اللى يذاع على قناة اغابى فى عيد القيامه...انا عارفه انى طلبت منك الطلب ده السنه اللى فاتت وكان بيتذاع حوالى الساعه ٤.٣٠ بعد الظهر بتوقيت القاهره. بس مش عارفه السنه ده هيحصل ايه علشان نياحة سيدنا البابا.سمحيني دايما كده باتعبك معاى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


*بصى حبيبتى اخونا بوب كمبيوتر جاب الفيديو ده
[YOUTUBE]5M0h54MyK1g[/YOUTUBE]
شوفيه هو ولا لا
*​


----------



## MOHA012 (17 أبريل 2012)

*لو سمحتوا انا عايز 
موسيقى وبور بوينت 
لترنيمة يا ماما يا عدرا
بصوت أبانوب حاتم و ميرنا مدحت
من ألبوم : تلميذ الأنبا توماس
والترنيمه هنا 
http://www.mediafire.com/?9c1n44w38wi9l8b*​


----------



## music_jojo (20 أبريل 2012)

يا جماعه بليييييييييييز عايزه ترنيمه بتقول ( عندى صاحب حلو كتير صغير كان او كبير ) ضرورىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى انا مش فاكره اسمها او فى شريط ايه للاسف


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 أبريل 2012)

MOHA012 قال:


> *لو سمحتوا انا عايز
> موسيقى وبور بوينت
> لترنيمة يا ماما يا عدرا
> بصوت أبانوب حاتم و ميرنا مدحت
> ...


بالنسبة للباوربوينت ممكن اعملهولك
لكن موضوع الموسيقى صعب 
ممكن الموسيقى تطلبها فى الموضوع ده
*موسوعة خدمة الكورال و التسبيح*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 أبريل 2012)

music_jojo قال:


> يا جماعه بليييييييييييز عايزه ترنيمه بتقول ( عندى صاحب حلو كتير صغير كان او كبير ) ضرورىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى انا مش فاكره اسمها او فى شريط ايه للاسف


*للاسف ولا انا عارفاها
*​


----------



## Son Ava Karas (23 أبريل 2012)

طلب صوت البابا في كلمة ربنا موجود  mp3 فقط لو ينفع دا شكرا مقدما


----------



## Samir poet (4 مايو 2012)

*عاوز شريط لمارجرجس
اسم الشريط
فارس بين القديسين
انا مش فاكر اسم المرنم اية لكن فاكر اسمو جدا اسم الشريط

*​


----------



## Marlize Gad (8 مايو 2012)

سلام ونعمه.لو سمحتوا لو عندكم mp3 ترنيمة لا تشمتي بي يا عدوتي: كورال ملائكة الأنبا رويس :: أوبريت توبني يا رب فأتوب (سر التوبة والإعتراف) ::
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## oesi no (8 مايو 2012)

Son Ava Karas قال:


> طلب صوت البابا في كلمة ربنا موجود  mp3 فقط لو ينفع دا شكرا مقدما


حتى الان مش عارف القطها 
اول ما هجيبها هجيبهالك


سمير الشاعر قال:


> *عاوز شريط لمارجرجس
> اسم الشريط
> فارس بين القديسين
> انا مش فاكر اسم المرنم اية لكن فاكر اسمو جدا اسم الشريط
> ...


مش لاقى الشريط دة 
انت متاكد من اسمه 
ملقتش غير فارس وحارس لمارى الاقصرية


----------



## oesi no (8 مايو 2012)

Marlize Gad قال:


> سلام ونعمه.لو سمحتوا لو عندكم mp3 ترنيمة لا تشمتي بي يا عدوتي: كورال ملائكة الأنبا رويس :: أوبريت توبني يا رب فأتوب (سر التوبة والإعتراف) ::
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


معنديش الترنيمه او الاوبريت ده 
عندى الترنيمه لماهر فايز لو عاوزها


----------



## rania79 (9 مايو 2012)

عايزية الطليبة دى ياشباب
ههههههههههههههههههه
ترنيمة ( اقدر اقولة ابويا .. حبييى) لفريق الحياة الافضل
ترنيمة....... امسك يارب ايدى
ترنيمة فى طريق الجلجثة
ترنيمة دايس على عسلك ياعالم
ترنيمة هل اطرق باباك........... الحياة الافضل

عايزة صوت نقى وكوالتى عالى اوى اوى 
لاما مش هحملهم
هههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## rania79 (9 مايو 2012)

واة نسيت عايزة ترنيمة
عن شق الفجر باكر

وطبعا كلو بصيغة ام بى ثرى​


----------



## oesi no (9 مايو 2012)

انا فون ناو يارونى 
الجهاز يفضا واجيبلك المتاح منها


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 مايو 2012)

rania79 قال:


> عايزية الطليبة دى ياشباب
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ترنيمة ( اقدر اقولة ابويا .. حبييى) لفريق الحياة الافضل
> ترنيمة....... امسك يارب ايدى
> ...


*برفعهملك اهو وتاخديهم بكوالتيهم مفهوووووووووووووووووم :act19:
ههههههههههه:smil15:
*​


----------



## rania79 (9 مايو 2012)

اوكا ياجوجو انت ترفعهم ليا لما تدخل ع الكومب
وبنت العدراء هارتى ترفعهم برضة

ونا براحتى بقة اختار اللى الكوالتى بتاعتة احلا من التانى
ويجعلو عامر يا شباب
هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## oesi no (9 مايو 2012)

مش فرح هو 
هى هترفعهم 
انا لسه جهازي تحت الاحتلال


----------



## rania79 (9 مايو 2012)

ياساتر عليك ياجوجو
ادعى ع ماوسك ناو والفجر بياذن؟
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 مايو 2012)

rania79 قال:


> عايزية الطليبة دى ياشباب
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ترنيمة ( اقدر اقولة ابويا .. حبييى) لفريق الحياة الافضل
> ترنيمة....... امسك يارب ايدى
> ...



*ترنيمة أقدر أقوله ابويا*

*ترنيمة امسك يارب ايدي*

*ترنيمة فى طريق الجلجثة*

*ترنيمة دايس على عسلك*

*ترنيمة هل أطرق بابك*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 مايو 2012)

rania79 قال:


> واة نسيت عايزة ترنيمة
> عن شق الفجر باكر
> 
> وطبعا كلو بصيغة ام بى ثرى​


*الله بقى مش تكتبي كله فى مكان واحد :boxing::boxing::boxing:
ترنيمة عند شق الفجر
*​


----------



## oesi no (9 مايو 2012)

rania79 قال:


> ياساتر عليك ياجوجو
> ادعى ع ماوسك ناو والفجر بياذن؟
> ههههههههههههههههههههه



ادعى 
الفون مفهوش ماوس


----------



## Samir poet (9 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> حتى الان مش عارف القطها
> اول ما هجيبها هجيبهالك
> 
> مش لاقى الشريط دة
> ...


*اة متاكد  واللى بيرنم الشريط معلم اساس بس مش فاكر اسمو وكمعاة مرنمة برضو
*​


----------



## rania79 (9 مايو 2012)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *الله بقى مش تكتبي كله فى مكان واحد :boxing::boxing::boxing:
> ترنيمة عند شق الفجر
> *​



هههههههههههههههههه الله بقة
 اومال هتعبك معايا اازى يعنى؟ :t33::t33::t33::t33:


----------



## rania79 (9 مايو 2012)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ترنيمة أقدر أقوله ابويا*
> 
> *ترنيمة امسك يارب ايدي*
> 
> ...


حاسة انى تعبتك معايا يهارتى:smil13:
اوع بجد تكونى تعبتى منى؟

ازحل واحدف روحى من فوق علبة سمنة
هههههههههههههههههههه

لاء بجد ميرسى ليكى ياحبييتى كلهم حلوين اوى اوى
بس ( فطريق الجلجثة مش شغالة اساسا)
شوفى شغللك من تانى يالا:t33::t33::t33:
وفاكرة زمان لما نزلتيلى ترنيمة ( امسك يارب ايدى) ومكنتش بصوت حلو اوى وكرهتك يومها؟
هههههههههههههههههههههه
المرة دى ويا سبحان الله :t33: اتحملت بصوت تحفة بجد

ميرسى حوبى
يالا هاتى بقة بقية البوضاعة
ههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 مايو 2012)

rania79 قال:


> حاسة انى تعبتك معايا يهارتى:smil13:
> اوع بجد تكونى تعبتى منى؟
> اه تعبت هاتى فلوس بقى :spor24:
> ازحل واحدف روحى من فوق علبة سمنة
> ...


*خدى يا ستى اضطريت ارفعهالك تانى :a82:*
*فى طريق الجلجثة*​


----------



## Son Ava Karas (9 مايو 2012)

> حتى الان مش عارف القطها
> اول ما هجيبها هجيبهالك


شكرا جدا وميرسي لتعبك


----------



## rania79 (10 مايو 2012)

هههههههههههههههه واهون عليكى يهارتى يعنى اتنتحر من فوق المشاية ولا السجادة؟
دة احنا عشرة تسليم بضاعة يابت
ههههههههههههههههه
بس الترنيمة اشتغلت اهى
ميسيغ يهارتى
هههههههههه
​


----------



## Marlize Gad (13 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> معنديش الترنيمه او الاوبريت ده
> عندى الترنيمه لماهر فايز لو عاوزها


 
أيوه لو سمحت.


----------



## oesi no (13 مايو 2012)

لا تشمتى ماهر فايز


----------



## Marlize Gad (14 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> لا تشمتى ماهر فايز


 
Thanks a lot.


----------



## عبير الورد (19 مايو 2012)

ممكن ترنيمة يارب اعمل من اجل اسمك ليس لكوني بار في عينك
اتمنى لو بصوت ابونا داود لمعي


----------



## oesi no (19 مايو 2012)

عبير الورد قال:


> ممكن ترنيمة يارب اعمل من اجل اسمك ليس لكوني بار في عينك
> اتمنى لو بصوت ابونا داود لمعي


يارب اعمل من اجل اسمك ابونا داود لمعى من قناة اغابى


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (20 مايو 2012)

*لوسمحتم عايزه ترنيمة احمينا من التجاربmp3 و شكراااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 مايو 2012)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> *لوسمحتم عايزه ترنيمة احمينا من التجاربmp3 و شكراااااااااااااااااااااا*


*احمينا من التجارب*​


----------



## sylvy (22 مايو 2012)

كنت عايزة شريط الحب الالهى لفريق التسبيح القبطى بقيادة  الشماس ضياء صبرى وشكرا


----------



## oesi no (22 مايو 2012)

شريط الحب الالهى اول شريط فى الصفحة دى 
http://www.masi7i.com/index.pl/praise_diaa_sabry


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (23 مايو 2012)

*ممكن ترنيمة احمينا من التجارب كرنه للموبايل وشكرااااااااااااااااااااا. اسفه لتعبكم*


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 مايو 2012)

سلام

فى ترنيمة بليز احتاجها 
هى كلماتها ... شايفة ايه ياعنيا شايفا ايه

حاجة زى كدة هههههه اصل سمعتها من اب كاهن 
بس عجبتنى

+ ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 مايو 2012)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> *ممكن ترنيمة احمينا من التجارب كرنه للموبايل وشكرااااااااااااااااااااا. اسفه لتعبكم*


*حاضر هرفعهالك
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 مايو 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> سلام
> 
> فى ترنيمة بليز احتاجها
> هى كلماتها ... شايفة ايه ياعنيا شايفا ايه
> ...


*هههههههههه طيب شوف كده هى دى
*[YOUTUBE]YwvNDumSdgI[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 مايو 2012)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *هههههههههه طيب شوف كده هى دى
> *[YOUTUBE]YwvNDumSdgI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ​


ايوووووووون دى
بس ليز عايزها mp3

كتر خيرك يا تاسونى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 مايو 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ايوووووووون دى
> بس ليز عايزها mp3
> 
> كتر خيرك يا تاسونى


*طيب نشكر ربنا *
*خلى بالك ياعينى*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 مايو 2012)

ميرسى خالص يا تاسونى

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة


----------



## anosh (1 يونيو 2012)

*ياجماعه بليز محتاجه التوزيع بتاع شعار المهرجان 2012 
كان موجود على المنتدى بس للاسف مش لاقياه ​*


----------



## elamer1000 (1 يونيو 2012)

*ممكن ترنيمة فى يوم من الايام وانا نايم فى سلام mp3*

*وشكرا*

*+++*​


----------



## oesi no (1 يونيو 2012)

elamer1000 قال:


> *ممكن ترنيمة فى يوم من الايام وانا نايم فى سلام mp3*
> 
> *وشكرا*
> 
> *+++*​


فى يوم من الايام


----------



## elamer1000 (1 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> فى يوم من الايام



*الف شكر*

*ربنا يباركك*

*+++*
​


----------



## SamirAzar (1 يونيو 2012)

أبحث عن ترتيلة مثل عظيم رحمتك... يا خالقي ارحمني... 
ليتني أجدها...


----------



## oesi no (1 يونيو 2012)

SamirAzar قال:


> أبحث عن ترتيلة مثل عظيم رحمتك... يا خالقي ارحمني...
> ليتني أجدها...


موجودة لاكثر من مرنم ومرنمه 
هل عاوزها لحد معين ؟؟
مثل عظيم رحمتك القس اندرو فيليب


----------



## SamirAzar (1 يونيو 2012)

كان صوت امرأة. لا أذكر اسمها. ولا أظن أنها مشهورة..


----------



## oesi no (1 يونيو 2012)

اتفضل يا غالى 
مثل عظيم رحمتك


----------



## SamirAzar (1 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> اتفضل يا غالى
> مثل عظيم رحمتك



دي لا قتها ازاي؟؟؟ وبالسرعة دي!

هي نفس النسخة التي كنت أريدها!

الرب يوفقك!


----------



## oesi no (1 يونيو 2012)

SamirAzar قال:


> دي لا قتها ازاي؟؟؟ وبالسرعة دي!
> 
> هي نفس النسخة التي كنت أريدها!
> 
> الرب يوفقك!


نشكر ربنا


----------



## anosh (2 يونيو 2012)

*ياجماعه بليز محتاجه التوزيع بتاع شعار المهرجان 2012 
كان موجود على المنتدى بس للاسف مش لاقياه 
​*


----------



## oesi no (2 يونيو 2012)

صدقينى شوفت طلبك ومش عرفت اوصله بالمتاح من معلومات عندي 
قوليلى اسمه وبكره يكون موجود لانى فون دلوقتى


----------



## oesi no (2 يونيو 2012)

موسيقى شعار مهرجان الكرازة 

اسف جدا جدا على التاخير


----------



## anosh (3 يونيو 2012)

*ميرسى ياجورج على تعبك و ذوقك بجد​*


----------



## Samir poet (3 يونيو 2012)

*عاوز شريط ترانيم مارجرجس
للمرنم رومانى فرج او عزيز فرج على ما اتعقد
*​


----------



## oesi no (3 يونيو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *عاوز شريط ترانيم مارجرجس
> للمرنم رومانى فرج او عزيز فرج على ما اتعقد
> *​


اسم المرنم : فرج عزيز 
انهى شريط لمارجرجس تحديدا بقى من اللى عملهم


----------



## elamer1000 (3 يونيو 2012)

*ممكن شريط حواديت عصفور*

*وشكرا*

*+++*​


----------



## oesi no (3 يونيو 2012)

elamer1000 قال:


> *ممكن شريط حواديت عصفور*
> 
> *وشكرا*
> 
> *+++*​


اتفضل يا غالى 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/6235135/18fef92b/_sharing.html


----------



## MOHA012 (4 يونيو 2012)

*لو سمحتوا انا عايز موسيقى ترنيمه اشتقنا ليك - هايدى منتصر

وموسيقى ترنيمه ام المسيح - مريم بطرس*​


----------



## Samir poet (4 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> اسم المرنم : فرج عزيز
> انهى شريط لمارجرجس تحديدا بقى من اللى عملهم


*كلهم بس لمارجرجس ياريت
ياريت لو تقدر تجبهملى كلهم بالاضافة 
عاوز المسيقى دى لو تقدر هى على هذا 
الرابط 
http://www.loveyou-jesus.com/**
واشكر تعب محبتك*


----------



## Samir poet (4 يونيو 2012)

*هو فين الشرايط استاذى الحبيب مشافهاش لى حد دلوقتى
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 يونيو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *كلهم بس لمارجرجس ياريت
> ياريت لو تقدر تجبهملى كلهم بالاضافة
> عاوز المسيقى دى لو تقدر هى على هذا
> الرابط
> ...


*اتفضل يا سمير الموسيقى هنا 
*
*موسيقى كيف أنسى بالساكس*​


----------



## Samir poet (4 يونيو 2012)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *اتفضل يا سمير الموسيقى هنا
> *
> *موسيقى كيف أنسى بالساكس*​


*اشكرك بجد من قلبى ربنا يبارك فى حياتك
معلش كمان هو فين الشرايط اللى طلبتها هى مش موجودة خالص هنا فى المنتدى ولا على النت لانى مش عارف اجبها
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 يونيو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *اشكرك بجد من قلبى ربنا يبارك فى حياتك
> معلش كمان هو فين الشرايط اللى طلبتها هى مش موجودة خالص هنا فى المنتدى ولا على النت لانى مش عارف اجبها
> *​


*اتفضل دى ترانيم المرنم فرج عزيز
بس معرفش فيهم حاجة بتاعة مارجرجس ولا لا 
شريط انا المفدى
*

*شريط لن أطلقك*

*شريط انت الهدف*

*شريط فى عيني دمعة*

*شريط صوت يسوع*

*شريط ثبت انظارك *​


----------



## Samir poet (4 يونيو 2012)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *اتفضل دى ترانيم المرنم فرج عزيز
> بس معرفش فيهم حاجة بتاعة مارجرجس ولا لا
> شريط انا المفدى
> *
> ...


*اولا اشكرك لتعبك محبتك اختى الحبيبة
بنت العداء
ثانيا المرنم عمل شرايط لمارجرجس 
حلوة بس لللااسف انا مش فاكر اسم الشرايط 
ياريت لو اى حد يعرف يجبهلى ومعلش تعبتك معايا متاسف
*​


----------



## oesi no (4 يونيو 2012)

اول ما هلاقى الشرايط هجيبها 
مش تستعجل


----------



## Samir poet (4 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> اول ما هلاقى الشرايط هجيبها
> مش تستعجل


*لا عادى مش مستعجل براحتك خالص بس اوعى تنسيانى خالص بالمرة الشرايط لمارجرجس وللمرنم فرج عزيز
*​


----------



## oesi no (4 يونيو 2012)

صدقنى هحاول اجيبهملك بكل الطرق الممكنه


----------



## elamer1000 (4 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> اتفضل يا غالى
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/6235135/18fef92b/_sharing.html




*الف شكر حبيبى

بس ممكن نسخة غير دى جودتها ضعيفة خالص ومش شغالة كويس

وشكرا لتعبك

+++
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (4 يونيو 2012)

*ممكن ترفع الشرط ده على الميديا علشان اقدر احمله واشوفه*

*http://www.4shared.com/file/66265701/735b3c42/___online.html*

*+++*​


----------



## oesi no (4 يونيو 2012)

هى هى  نفس النسخه اللى بعتهالك يا غالى 
بس دى ملف واحد مضغوط والتانيه الترانيم منفردة 
لو حابب ارفعهالك هرفعها  
بس هى دى الجودة الوحيدة الموجودة على النت فى الوقت الحالى 
الشريط من  20 سنه واكتر


----------



## elamer1000 (4 يونيو 2012)

*دى مشكلة*

*الف شكر حبيبى لا تتعب نفسك*

*+++*​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (5 يونيو 2012)

*لو سمحتم عايزه تحميل ترنيمة جاليك يا مصر زمان هربان mp3 و شكراااااااااااااا لتعبكم*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 يونيو 2012)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> *لو سمحتم عايزه تحميل ترنيمة جاليك يا مصر زمان هربان mp3 و شكراااااااااااااا لتعبكم*


*جالك يا مصر زمان هربان
*​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (6 يونيو 2012)

*شكراااااااااااااااا لمحبتكم يا احلى منتدى*


----------



## بنت الكنيسة1 (7 يونيو 2012)

لو سمحتوا انا عايزة ترنيمة انا التراب افتكرى يا نفسى  mp3


----------



## oesi no (7 يونيو 2012)

بقى انا استاهل بولس ملاك  
وقرارها  انا التراب افتكرى يا نفسي انا التراب اياكى تنسي 

لو مطلوبه بصوت حد تانى ياريت تبلغينى 
http://tranem.arabchurch.com/b/boulesmalak/62584671.mp3


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (7 يونيو 2012)

*تحميل ترنيمة هو فية فى الدنيا اية يستاهل انى اخاف علية فيديو لهايدي منتصر و شكرااااااااااااااااااااا.*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 يونيو 2012)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> *تحميل ترنيمة هو فية فى الدنيا اية يستاهل انى اخاف علية فيديو لهايدي منتصر و شكرااااااااااااااااااااا.*


*الفيديو اللى انتى عايزة تحمليه يا حبيبتى حطيه ع الموقع ده واختارى نوع الفيديو 
*
http://www.jetvd.com/pc​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (8 يونيو 2012)

*اسفه معرفتش اشغله مفيش طريقه تانيه. اسفه لتعبكم.*


----------



## oesi no (8 يونيو 2012)

هاتى لينك للكليب المطلوب على اليوتيب وانا هجيبهولك  متحمل 
لانه فيه اكتر من فيديو ليها وانا معرفش انتى عاوزه انهى واحد فيهم


----------



## sesmk (9 يونيو 2012)

عايز  ألبوم لما يصلي شعبك  2012


----------



## oesi no (9 يونيو 2012)

sesmk قال:


> عايز  ألبوم لما يصلي شعبك  2012


الالبوم لسه جديد 
الفريق نزل من الالبوم ترنيمه واحده على الانترنت 
هتلاقيها هنا 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=211925


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (9 يونيو 2012)

*ده هو لينك الترتيله ممكن احمله علشان مش عارفه احمله من اليوتيوب.*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_X-Z1n


----------



## oesi no (9 يونيو 2012)

اللينك مش شغال


----------



## †+Rosita+† (9 يونيو 2012)

فى ترنيمة اسمها انا فيا حتة منه فيا جماله وصفاته 
انا فيا حتة منه فيا بيلقى انبساطه 
انا فيا حتة منه اصل انا اجمل لوحاته 
ياريت لو موجودة صوت انا دورت على النت ملقتهاش خالص


----------



## Farid fazwy (21 يونيو 2012)

اشكر محبتكم


----------



## zezza (24 يونيو 2012)

لو ينفع نفسى فى المزامير بالموسيقى لفريق الشهيد ابو فام
و لو مش بالموسيقى مش مهم المهم تكون للفريق ده


----------



## marmora jesus (24 يونيو 2012)

zezza قال:


> لو ينفع نفسى فى المزامير بالموسيقى لفريق الشهيد ابو فام
> و لو مش بالموسيقى مش مهم المهم تكون للفريق ده



بصي يا حبي انا لقيت صلاة السواعي ليهم

صلاة الساعة الثالثة
http://www.4shared.com/file/54362627/e6576c14/_3rd_Hour_Prayer_Farek_Abu_Fam_Side_B.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/54357786/1a0354dd/_3rd_Hour_Prayer_Farek_Abu_Fam_Side_A.html

صلاة الساعة السادسة ( كليك يمين واختاري save as )

http://www.copticnet.com/Audio/Agpy....com_6th Hour Prayer_Farek_Abu_Fam_Side A.mp3

http://www.copticnet.com/Audio/Agpy....com_6th Hour Prayer_Farek_Abu_Fam_Side B.mp3

صلاة الساعة التاسعة  ( كليك يمين واختاري save as )

http://www.copticnet.com/Audio/Agpy....com_9th Hour Prayer_Farek_Abu_Fam_Side A.mp3

http://www.copticnet.com/Audio/Agpy...t.com_9th Hour Prayer_Farek_Abu_Fam_SideB.mp3

صلاة الغروب والنوم

http://www.4shared.com/file/54366988/8394965/_Side_A.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/54370889/66f765a8/_Side_B.html

يارب اكون قدرت اساعدك ولو بحاجة بسيطة


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (24 يونيو 2012)

*لو سمحتم عايزه ترنيمة عمرانه قلوبنا عمرانه من شريط صوت كرباج فيديو *


----------



## MOHA012 (1 يوليو 2012)

*لو سمحتوا
فى موسيقى انا بدور عليها 
يا ريت لو تقدرى تجيبهالى
دا لينك الموسيقى بس بجوده مش حلوه
http://www.mediafire.com/?706deo3icwz7kpf
ودا فيديو اليوتيوب للمسرحيه الى فيها الموسيقى
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mVljSIwQ74
فى انتظار مساعدتكم​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 يوليو 2012)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> *لو سمحتم عايزه ترنيمة عمرانه قلوبنا عمرانه من شريط صوت كرباج فيديو *


*للاسف يا نرمين مش لقياها فيديو 
*​


----------



## MOHA012 (1 يوليو 2012)

MOHA012 قال:


> *لو سمحتوا
> فى موسيقى انا بدور عليها
> يا ريت لو تقدرى تجيبهالى
> دا لينك الموسيقى بس بجوده مش حلوه
> ...



*طيب الموسيقى الى انا طالبها 
موجوده ؟​*


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (1 يوليو 2012)

*لو سمحتم عايزه ترنيمة جيت للعالم لزياد شحاذ فيديو و mp3 و شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
معلش انا تعبتكم*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 يوليو 2012)

MOHA012 قال:


> *طيب الموسيقى الى انا طالبها
> موجوده ؟​*


*هشوفهالك حاضر
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 يوليو 2012)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> *لو سمحتم عايزه ترنيمة جيت للعالم لزياد شحاذ فيديو و mp3 و شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> معلش انا تعبتكم*


*للعالم جيت ( فيديو )

للعالم جيت (mp3)
*​


----------



## Bolbola142 (5 يوليو 2012)

سلام يا شباب ,,  كنت عاوزة ترنيمة مين زيك ميزني بحبه 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (6 يوليو 2012)

*لو سمحتم :فيه ترنيمة حلوة اوي ياريت حد يجيبها لي فيديو  للتحميل بتقول
 انا مسيحي انا مسيحي ويسوع ده ربي وفاديا
 انا مسيحي انا مسيحي والهي ده غالي عليا
 انا مسيحي انا مسيحي ده حبيبي وازاي انساه
 انا مسيحي انا مسيحي ده الموت عندي احلى حياة
و شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لمحبتكم*


----------



## هناء فؤاد (9 يوليو 2012)

*من فضلكم محتاجة موسيقى ترنيمة متعولش الهم ومتخافشى ربنا موجود يا ريت اللى يقدر يساعدنى ويحطها لى ربنا يعوضكم*


----------



## MOHA012 (10 يوليو 2012)

هناء فؤاد قال:


> *من فضلكم محتاجة موسيقى ترنيمة متعولش الهم ومتخافشى ربنا موجود يا ريت اللى يقدر يساعدنى ويحطها لى ربنا يعوضكم*



*اتفضلى 
هيا ممكن تكون قريبه شويه لكن مش هيا بالظبط
http://www.mediafire.com/?qcin52asx20g3u9​*


----------



## هناء فؤاد (11 يوليو 2012)

MOHA012 قال:


> *اتفضلى​*
> *هيا ممكن تكون قريبه شويه لكن مش هيا بالظبط*
> 
> *http://www.mediafire.com/?qcin52asx20g3u9*​


 انا متشكرة جدا لاهتمامك وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك لكن للاسف مش هى دى الموسيقى اللى انا عاوزاها الثانية اسمها متعولش الهم ومتخافشى ربنا موجود اللى انت بعتهالى اسمها ربنا موجود


----------



## MOHA012 (12 يوليو 2012)

هناء فؤاد قال:


> انا متشكرة جدا لاهتمامك وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك لكن للاسف مش هى دى الموسيقى اللى انا عاوزاها الثانية اسمها متعولش الهم ومتخافشى ربنا موجود اللى انت بعتهالى اسمها ربنا موجود



*ولا يهمك 
ربنا يوفقك
*​


----------



## مينا فاروق (15 يوليو 2012)

شكرا على الترنيمة واتمنى تحملها بسرعة


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يوليو 2012)

+ بليز محتاج ترنيمة ياللى امامك حياتى بس بصوت ليديا شديد
+ وترنيمة وحدك يا يسوع وليس سواك بس مش عايزها كورال عايزها فردى لو امكن


لما افتكر الباقى هبقى اضيف

+ ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 يوليو 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> + بليز محتاج ترنيمة ياللى امامك حياتى بس بصوت ليديا شديد
> + وترنيمة وحدك يا يسوع وليس سواك بس مش عايزها كورال عايزها فردى لو امكن
> 
> 
> ...


*ياللى امامك حياتى

*
*وحدك يا يسوع*
*بصوت الشماس جورج منز*
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/978/1143/__.mp3​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يوليو 2012)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ياللى امامك حياتى
> 
> *
> *وحدك يا يسوع*
> *بصوت الشماس جورج منز*​



اشكرك تاسونى

تعبتك معايا

+ ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة


----------



## anosh (6 أغسطس 2012)

*محتاجه ضرورى جدااااااااااااا 
البوم ( من للرب ) ​*


----------



## oesi no (6 أغسطس 2012)

anosh قال:


> *محتاجه ضرورى جدااااااااااااا
> البوم ( من للرب ) ​*


جارى الرفع


----------



## oesi no (7 أغسطس 2012)

عندى مشاكل فى الرفع ان شاء الله النهاردة هتكون محلوله والشريط عندك 
حاولت ارفعه فوق ال 10 مرات وفشلت


----------



## betterlate (7 أغسطس 2012)

*اكون شاكر جدا لو حد رفع البومات قلب داود فريق الشباب*


----------



## oesi no (7 أغسطس 2012)

شريط من للرب  فريق كلمة الحياة 


اسف على التاخير ​


----------



## anosh (10 أغسطس 2012)

*ميرسى جورج كتيييييييييير على تعبك 
ربنااااااااااا بجد يعوضك ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 أغسطس 2012)

سلام

عايز شريط بارك بلادى بجودة عالية

ممكن ؟


----------



## oesi no (12 أغسطس 2012)

شريط بارك بلادى


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 أغسطس 2012)

oesi no قال:


> شريط بارك بلادى



شكرا يا جورج خالص

لكن الشريط مرفوع على موقع *4shared*
ومش هعرف انزله للاسف


----------



## oesi no (12 أغسطس 2012)

*جودة اعلى للتحميل كليك يمين + save target as 
*​http://s.lngimg.org/Tranem/Tranem/tranem_mse7ya/bark_blade/qome_masr.mp3

http://s.lngimg.org/Tranem/Tranem/tranem_mse7ya/bark_blade/mhma_kan_2l7al.mp3

http://s.lngimg.org/Tranem/Tranem/tranem_mse7ya/bark_blade/27fad_bladna.mp3

http://s.lngimg.org/Tranem/Tranem/tranem_mse7ya/bark_blade/ya_3yoon_2lrb.mp3

http://s.lngimg.org/Tranem/Tranem/tranem_mse7ya/bark_blade/lsa_fe_qlbk.mp3

http://s.lngimg.org/Tranem/Tranem/tranem_mse7ya/bark_blade/ya_2llah_2bana.mp3

http://s.lngimg.org/Tranem/Tranem/tranem_mse7ya/bark_blade/sh3bk_wknestk.mp3

http://s.lngimg.org/Tranem/Tranem/tranem_mse7ya/bark_blade/t3al_ya_rab.mp3

http://s.lngimg.org/Tranem/Tranem/tranem_mse7ya/bark_blade/gay_qorib_lbldna.mp3

http://s.lngimg.org/Tranem/Tranem/tranem_mse7ya/bark_blade/3asr_2lnhda.mp3

http://s.lngimg.org/Tranem/Tranem/tranem_mse7ya/bark_blade/2ilhna_3adem.mp3

http://s.lngimg.org/Tranem/Tranem/tranem_mse7ya/bark_blade/sh3b_masr.mp3

http://s.lngimg.org/Tranem/Tranem/tranem_mse7ya/bark_blade/2na_fe_2intdark.mp3


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 أغسطس 2012)

oesi no قال:


> *جودة اعلى للتحميل كليك يمين + save target as
> *​http://s.lngimg.org/Tranem/Tranem/tranem_mse7ya/bark_blade/qome_masr.mp3
> 
> http://s.lngimg.org/Tranem/Tranem/tranem_mse7ya/bark_blade/mhma_kan_2l7al.mp3
> ...



مية مية يا جورج

ميرسى خااااااااااالص

العدرا تباركك


----------



## tena.barbie (13 أغسطس 2012)

عايزه ترنيمة صوته الحلو أتانى بصوت فريق التسبيح


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 أغسطس 2012)

سلام

بليز عايز اى ترانيم لرئيس الملايكة الملاك ميخائيل


----------



## oesi no (14 أغسطس 2012)

tena.barbie قال:


> عايزه ترنيمة صوته الحلو أتانى بصوت فريق التسبيح


فريق التسبيح سألوذ بحضنك ( صوته الحلو ) من شريط يالله ابانا


----------



## oesi no (14 أغسطس 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> سلام
> 
> بليز عايز اى ترانيم لرئيس الملايكة الملاك ميخائيل


فيه شريطين 
شريط السلام للملاك ميخائيل -كفر سمرى 
شريط شفاعتك يا ملاك ميخائيل 
بس الاتنين على 4shared


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (14 أغسطس 2012)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> *لو سمحتم :فيه ترنيمة حلوة اوي ياريت حد يجيبها لي فيديو  للتحميل بتقول
> انا مسيحي انا مسيحي ويسوع ده ربي وفاديا
> انا مسيحي انا مسيحي والهي ده غالي عليا
> انا مسيحي انا مسيحي ده حبيبي وازاي انساه
> ...


----------



## tena.barbie (15 أغسطس 2012)

oesi no قال:


> فريق التسبيح سألوذ بحضنك ( صوته الحلو ) من شريط يالله ابانا [/QUOT
> 
> 
> Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## sylvy (20 أغسطس 2012)

كنت عايزة مديح للعدرا اسمه  أبدى فيكى بمديح وشكرا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 أغسطس 2012)

sylvy قال:


> كنت عايزة مديح للعدرا اسمه  أبدى فيكى بمديح وشكرا


*شوفى كده ده يا حبيبتى 
ابدى فيكي بمديح*​


----------



## sylvy (21 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا بنت العدرا على مديح العدرا ابدى فيكى بمديح


----------



## sylvy (21 أغسطس 2012)

ياريت لو مديح العدرا  أبدى فيكى فيكى بمديح بصوت الشماس عادل ماهر او بولس ملاك ملاك او فريق ابو فام يبقى خير وبركة وشكرا


----------



## sylvy (30 أغسطس 2012)

عايزة ترنيمة يا سيد اسمع لابونا داوود لمعى بس mp3 وشكرا


----------



## elamer1000 (30 أغسطس 2012)

*ممكن ترنيمة مش فاكر اسمها لكن فاكر جزء منها*

*كفقراء لا شىء لنا ونحن نغنى نغنى كثيرين*

*ربنا يباركم*

*+++*
​


----------



## oesi no (30 أغسطس 2012)

sylvy قال:


> عايزة ترنيمة يا سيد اسمع لابونا داوود لمعى بس mp3 وشكرا


ياسيد اسمع ابونا داود لمعى


----------



## oesi no (30 أغسطس 2012)

elamer1000 قال:


> *ممكن ترنيمة مش فاكر اسمها لكن فاكر جزء منها*
> 
> *كفقراء لا شىء لنا ونحن نغنى نغنى كثيرين*
> 
> ...


شكرا لله الذى يقودنا  نجيب لبيب ​


----------



## elamer1000 (3 سبتمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> شكرا لله الذى يقودنا  نجيب لبيب ​



*رووووووووووعه بجد*

*الف شكر يا غالى*
*بس لو هتعبك شوية اسم الالبوم ايه*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*اخى الغالى*

*+++*
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 سبتمبر 2012)

elamer1000 قال:


> *رووووووووووعه بجد*
> 
> *الف شكر يا غالى*
> *بس لو هتعبك شوية اسم الالبوم ايه*
> ...


دى من شريط ترنيمة جديدة 
و ده رابط للاستماع 
لو فى اى ترانيم محتاجها اكتبها نجيبلك لينك تحميل ليها من الشريط  
http://www.arabchurch.com/tranem/45-57-نجيب-لبيب-ترنيمة-جديدة​


----------



## elamer1000 (4 سبتمبر 2012)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> دى من شريط ترنيمة جديدة
> و ده رابط للاستماع
> لو فى اى ترانيم محتاجها اكتبها نجيبلك لينك تحميل ليها من الشريط
> http://www.arabchurch.com/tranem/45-57-نجيب-لبيب-ترنيمة-جديدة​




*الف شكر

ربنا يبارك حياتك

+++
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*ممكن ترنيمة مين غيرك يهتم بامرى*

*والف شكر*

*+++*​


----------



## taten (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*ممكن*

*ممكن الاقى عند حد الترانيم اللى كان بيقولها المعلم ابراهيم عياد على العود مع الشعب قبل بدء عظة قداسة البابا يوم الاربعاء حد مسجلها ان انسى من امى الحنون و من الاعماق ياربى و زى العصفور *


----------



## oesi no (8 سبتمبر 2012)

مين غيرك يهتم بامرى​


----------



## oesi no (8 سبتمبر 2012)

taten قال:


> *ممكن الاقى عند حد الترانيم اللى كان بيقولها المعلم ابراهيم عياد على العود مع الشعب قبل بدء عظة قداسة البابا يوم الاربعاء حد مسجلها ان انسى من امى الحنون و من الاعماق ياربى و زى العصفور *


هتلاقيهم هنا 
http://www.masi7i.com/index.pl/songs_ebrahim_ayad


----------



## elamer1000 (8 سبتمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> مين غيرك يهتم بامرى​




*الف شكر
اسم المرنم ايه
ربنا يبارك حياتك

+++
*​


----------



## oesi no (8 سبتمبر 2012)

elamer1000 قال:


> *الف شكر
> اسم المرنم ايه
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> ...


مش عارف صدقنى
ممكن تاخد دى احسن 
http://www.4shared.com/file/27558222/545d5a6a/_online.html?s=1
لساتر ميخائيل
صوتها اوضح بكتير
+ لينك ميديا فاير


----------



## elamer1000 (8 سبتمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> مش عارف صدقنى
> ممكن تاخد دى احسن
> http://www.4shared.com/file/27558222/545d5a6a/_online.html?s=1
> لساتر ميخائيل
> ...




*الف شكر

ربنا يباركك

+++
*​


----------



## MOHA012 (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*لو سمحتوا انا عاوز الترنيمتين دول بوربوينت
لينا جدود شجعان أبطال
فى النيروز نتهنى ونفرح​*


----------



## oesi no (9 سبتمبر 2012)

لينا جدود شجعان ابطال 
بالنيروز نتهنى ونفرح 
للتحميل كليك يمين + save target as ​


----------



## MOHA012 (9 سبتمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> لينا جدود شجعان ابطال
> بالنيروز نتهنى ونفرح
> للتحميل كليك يمين + save target as ​



*متشكر جدا ليك
ترنيمه لينا جدود شجعان تمام
لكن ترنيمه بالنيروز نتهنى ونفرح 
مكتوب عليها ترنيمه
اوعى تكون مشغول
مش هيا خالص*​


----------



## oesi no (9 سبتمبر 2012)

هتلاقيها هنا 
http://www.samaloutdiocese.com/dowenload_powerpoint_5.html


----------



## betterlate (9 سبتمبر 2012)

يا ريت لو امكن .... ترنيمة اغمضت عيناى ... البوم باب مفتوح ل كورال القديسين the saint's   و يا سلام بقى لو الالبوم كله


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 سبتمبر 2012)

betterlate قال:


> يا ريت لو امكن .... ترنيمة اغمضت عيناى ... البوم باب مفتوح ل كورال القديسين the saint's   و يا سلام بقى لو الالبوم كله


*الالبوم جديد خالص 
ممنوع نزوله ع المنتدى
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (22 سبتمبر 2012)

*سلام المسيح معاكم*

*ممكن شريط ترانيم حياتى فى ايدك ل رومانى عبد السيد*

*والف شكر*

*ربنا يبارك حياتكم*

*+++*​


----------



## pero. (26 سبتمبر 2012)

لو سمحت انا عايز بستان الرهبان مسموع ل فريق يوبال .
مش لاقيه خالص و محتاجوا ضرورى ..
شكرا لتعبك مقدما


----------



## برثينيا (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*
لو سمحت ممكن تساعدني كنت محتاجه 
*
*مجموعة المزامير المرنمه بصوت سيدنا الانبا اباكير*​


----------



## oesi no (29 سبتمبر 2012)

pero. قال:


> لو سمحت انا عايز بستان الرهبان مسموع ل فريق يوبال .
> مش لاقيه خالص و محتاجوا ضرورى ..
> شكرا لتعبك مقدما


http://www.copticnet.com/Saint Stories_Bostan_El_Rohban.htm


----------



## sesmk (29 سبتمبر 2012)

عايز شريط لما يصلي شعبك لبتر لايف لو سمحت


----------



## pero. (2 أكتوبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> http://www.copticnet.com/Saint Stories_Bostan_El_Rohban.htm



فعلا مش عارف اشكرك إزاى !!
*شكرا !*​:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 أكتوبر 2012)

elamer1000 قال:


> *سلام المسيح معاكم*
> 
> *ممكن شريط ترانيم حياتى فى ايدك ل رومانى عبد السيد*
> 
> ...


للاسف مش لقياه يا امير


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 أكتوبر 2012)

sesmk قال:


> عايز شريط لما يصلي شعبك لبتر لايف لو سمحت


 *البوم لما يصلى شعبك فريق الحياة الافضل*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 أكتوبر 2012)

برثينيا قال:


> *
> لو سمحت ممكن تساعدني كنت محتاجه
> *
> *مجموعة المزامير المرنمه بصوت سيدنا الانبا اباكير*​


*اتفضلى 

رفعت عينى*

*أعترف لك يارب*

*ها باركوا الرب*

*لولا ان الرب كان معنا*

*سبحى الرب يا اورشليم*

*اليك رفعت عيني*

*يارب لم يرتفع قلبى*

*من الاعماق صرخت اليك*

*مراراً كثيرة*


*وجارى رفع مجموعة تانية *​


----------



## pero. (3 أكتوبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> http://www.copticnet.com/Saint Stories_Bostan_El_Rohban.htm


بس ده مش ل فريق يوبال , انا عايزوا مسموع لفريق يوبال لو سمحت ​


----------



## elamer1000 (3 أكتوبر 2012)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> للاسف مش لقياه يا امير



هو مفيش امل منه

+++​


----------



## rania79 (5 أكتوبر 2012)

ساء الخير
عارفة انى وحشتكم:smil13:
ههههههههههههههه
المهم عايزة وبسرعة وبجودة عالية
يعنى الصوت والنقاوة ملهمش زى:spor24:
.ترنيمة انا محتاج لمسة روحك ....... وعايزها بصوت بيتر لايف
وذيدو المسيح تسيبح برضة بصوت بيتر لايف
وانت عااااااااااالى .. بيتر لايف
+
ترنيمة الفداء مش حدوتة

يالا بسرعة بقة:new4:


----------



## rania79 (5 أكتوبر 2012)

اة وبالمرة ترنيمة عايزينك يا يسووووووووع


----------



## oesi no (6 أكتوبر 2012)

انا محتاج لمسة ايدك 

انت عالى


----------



## oesi no (6 أكتوبر 2012)

عايزينك يا يسوع​


----------



## oesi no (6 أكتوبر 2012)

مش حدوتة


----------



## oesi no (6 أكتوبر 2012)

زيدوا المسيح تسبيح فريق المسحة 
للتحميل كليك يمين + save target as 
ملقتهاش غير بصوت فريق المسحة وبصوت ماهر فايز


----------



## rania79 (6 أكتوبر 2012)

ميرسى كتير ليك يا جوجو
ربنا يباركك


----------



## برثينيا (7 أكتوبر 2012)

*اتفضلى 

رفعت عينى*

*أعترف لك يارب*

*ها باركوا الرب*

*لولا ان الرب كان معنا*

*سبحى الرب يا اورشليم*

*اليك رفعت عيني*

*يارب لم يرتفع قلبى*

*من الاعماق صرخت اليك*

*مراراً كثيرة*


*وجارى رفع مجموعة تانية *​

*شكرا علي تعبك ربنا يبارك حياتك وفي انتظار المجموعه التانيه




 *​


----------



## MOHA012 (7 أكتوبر 2012)

*لو سمحتوا انا عايز مجموعه ترانيم
تكون فرايحى كلها
بحيث تشتغل فى فرح او خطوبه
تكون مجموعه كبيره من الترانيم​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 أكتوبر 2012)

MOHA012 قال:


> *لو سمحتوا انا عايز مجموعه ترانيم
> تكون فرايحى كلها
> بحيث تشتغل فى فرح او خطوبه
> تكون مجموعه كبيره من الترانيم​*


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53045​


----------



## MOHA012 (8 أكتوبر 2012)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53045​




*متشكر جدا ليكى
ربنا يوفقك*​


----------



## sesmk (17 أكتوبر 2012)

من فضلك شريط اشرق علينا للحياة الافضل


----------



## oesi no (17 أكتوبر 2012)

sesmk قال:


> من فضلك شريط اشرق علينا للحياة الافضل


!!!
الشريط لسه نازل مكملش اسبوع وعاوزنا نحطه على المنتدى


----------



## وسام ميلاد (18 أكتوبر 2012)

مساء الخير 


 من فضلكم عايزه ترنيمة السمكة تبتي الجزء الثاني لتعليم الحروف القبطية

شكرا


----------



## washwshny_13 (19 أكتوبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> !!!
> الشريط لسه نازل مكملش اسبوع وعاوزنا نحطه على المنتدى






ما هو دا التميزززززززز


----------



## oesi no (19 أكتوبر 2012)

washwshny_13 قال:


> ما هو دا التميزززززززز


*ده خراب البيوت 
طب انا لسه جاى من حفل فريق صوت الراعى بتاع الالبوم الجديد اسمه  سامع ايه والالبوم عندى 
ارفعه علشان خاطر التميز دة :t33:
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 أكتوبر 2012)

لو سمحتوا، عايز ترنيمة اسمها 
"أبطال"

مش قصيدة البابا،
التانية بتقول "أبطال من آلاف السنين عايشيين جوّا القلب .. أعمال وفضائل تحكي رسالتهم لمجيء الرب"..


----------



## h.cat93 (26 أكتوبر 2012)

لو سمحتوا فى شريط اسمه 

غربه وهتعدى لمرنم اسمه أمير دميان 


نفسى احمله لو موجود على النت 


شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ميلاد نصيف حنا (31 أكتوبر 2012)

ابن الاثيوبى


----------



## oesi no (1 نوفمبر 2012)

ميلاد نصيف حنا قال:


> ابن الاثيوبى


*المرنم نادر ابن الاثيوبى*​* و المرنمة مارى*​شريط  ( امتحان )​الترانيم​اللى حررنى​امتحان​كلة يهون​كنت لضعف​لما تحس​لما قولت يارب اتوب​محتاج​ياللى عديت
http://www.mediafire.com/?155esxiozx2k7sg​​​



​شريط  ( عارف )​الترانيم​افتح طريق فى البحر​خلتنا نتمتع​رغم العيوب​عارف​كنا زمان​كنا عبيد​لما طلبناك​مهما تمر
http://www.mediafire.com/?ewxio9akuead1sa​​​
​


​شريط ( قولوا للة )​الترانيم​انا مش خجلان​انا مش وحدانى​تعبنا كتير​حلول للة​خطر​فى حزن الايام​محتار انا اختار الطريق​مرة عاقل مرة مجنون

http://www.mediafire.com/?cs6f56srmbs9au6​​​​




مختارات​الترانيم​اديهم يارب سلام​ارمى الهموم​اكتبينى فوق جبينك​اللى بنطلبة منك​الهنا​امنحنى يارب​تعال نحملها سوى​جينا مهدومين​ربى انت معينى​سنة من غير هنأ​كم من مرة​لا لن اعطيك قلبى​لاقيت نفسى​لية يا قلبى​نشتكى لمين​يا عطشان هيا تعال​يارب اخبرنى
http://www.mediafire.com/?yz4y81zu53q9jsq​​
​مختارات 2​الترانيم​ارحمنى يا اللة​افتح ايديك على الصليب​اقبلنا الى هنا​الدم لما سال​ان كان الموت لابد منة​ان لم اؤمن​انا مغسول بالدم​انت الهى​انقذنى من العبودية​دقوا الصليب على الايد​دمعة سالت على خدى​سبت العالم كلة​صعب علينا​عندما يمتلئ العالم بالشر​غريب الطمنى​لا تؤدبنى ياربى​لية بعيد عن مسيحك يا قلبى​ياللة لا تهلك​http://www.mediafire.com/?oxuuzc8xa2903hm​
مختارات 3​لا تتركنى​رغم امانى​عبيدة نجانا​عملونا باحتقار​فجاة من بعيد لبعيد​كان يامكان زمان ملاك​كان يوم كان​كل ما هنا فى قلبنا​مرغمين ام راغبين​من جو الالام​من زمان واهل زمان​من عبد المال نسى ربة​مهما بعدت عن هنا​مهما عشنا فى صراع​وصلت نفسى​ياللة اعنا​يبغضون فى هذا العالم​http://www.mediafire.com/?hrkam3io7mhj46i​​​
مختارات 4​الترانيم​ارحمنا​اقمنا يا حنان​الليل الهادى يذكرنى​ألمنا طالت افوهنا جاعت​ان كان شبابى​تسترسل احزانى​تكبر قلبك خدعك​جتنى ساعة من نهار​خايف لية يابنى​راضى​فاكر يا ابن يسوع​فين يام زمان​قالوا الحكمة​قلبا نقيا​قلبى زى سفينة​قلبى مليان​قوتا كانت فيا​كنت فى بيعة ابى​لا تخجلى يا نفسى​لا للعالم
http://www.mediafire.com/?7n2v2m0u2t3dn75​
*+*​


----------



## مينا إيليا (1 نوفمبر 2012)

سلاو يا شباب
أنا محتاج
1/  ترنيمة السلام لأبي القديس بور بوينت و ورد
2/ ترنيمة في انتظارك أغني بوربوينت وورد
3/ ترنيمة في صفوف السمائين بوربوينت وورد
4/ موسيقي ترنيمة كالنخلة يذهو الصديق


----------



## بايبل333 (1 نوفمبر 2012)

*معلش يا جماعة عايز ترنيمة 
ترنيمة قالى مبرووك قالى مبروك السما ليك" *


----------



## oesi no (2 نوفمبر 2012)

بايبل333 قال:


> *معلش يا جماعة عايز ترنيمة
> ترنيمة قالى مبرووك قالى مبروك السما ليك" *



انا المؤمن انا المفدى ​


----------



## بايبل333 (4 نوفمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> انا المؤمن انا المفدى ​



سلام ونعمة ممكن ترفعها على برنامج ميديا فير.؟
البرنامج داة مش بعرف احمل منة غير كدة مش حابب احمل منة 
معلش لو هتعبك معاى
سلام ونعمة


----------



## oesi no (4 نوفمبر 2012)

بايبل333 قال:


> سلام ونعمة ممكن ترفعها على برنامج ميديا فير.؟
> البرنامج داة مش بعرف احمل منة غير كدة مش حابب احمل منة
> معلش لو هتعبك معاى
> سلام ونعمة


انا المؤمن انا المفدى مجموعة من المرنمين 
للتحميل كليك يمين + save target as


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (8 نوفمبر 2012)

*لو سمحتم عايزه ترتيلتين فيديو و mp3  و power point
1- ابني يا موسى الخيمه
2- كنيستي ارجو لها النجاه
معلش عايزاهم بسرعه و شكراااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## arepseema (13 نوفمبر 2012)

ممكن شريط شريط نحوك أعيننا 
( فتيات أنبا رويس) لان الروابط مش شغاله.ربنا يعوض تعبك محبتكم


----------



## firygorg (14 نوفمبر 2012)

*طلب ترنيمة*

_سلام  المسيح لىا طلب ممكن ترنيمة انا عاوزك انت ياصاحب القوات تشغل يمينك تعمل معجزات

ولكم منى كل الشكر​_


----------



## oesi no (14 نوفمبر 2012)

firygorg قال:


> _سلام  المسيح لىا طلب ممكن ترنيمة انا عاوزك انت ياصاحب القوات تشغل يمينك تعمل معجزات
> 
> ولكم منى كل الشكر​_


انا عايزك انت


----------



## oesi no (14 نوفمبر 2012)

arepseema قال:


> ممكن شريط شريط نحوك أعيننا
> ( فتيات أنبا رويس) لان الروابط مش شغاله.ربنا يعوض تعبك محبتكم


جارى البحث عن لينكات شغالة


----------



## grges monir (14 نوفمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> جارى البحث عن لينكات شغالة


 لاقيت ولا لسة
دور بضمير  وبلاش كروتة
شريط حلو  وعايزينة


----------



## jesuslove.2010 (15 نوفمبر 2012)

arepseema قال:


> ممكن شريط شريط نحوك أعيننا
> ( فتيات أنبا رويس) لان الروابط مش شغاله.ربنا يعوض تعبك محبتكم





oesi no قال:


> جارى البحث عن لينكات شغالة





grges monir قال:


> لاقيت ولا لسة
> دور بضمير  وبلاش كروتة
> شريط حلو  وعايزينة




*اتفضلوا شريط نحوك أعيننا (فتيات الأنبا رويس)
*​ 

*1- ترنيمة حضنت العالم كله
*http://www.mediafire.com/?8waj7ru4o90ly5v

*2- ترنيمة نحوك أعيننا
*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?bu4m0tqbzeqcj30

*3- ترنيمة مين غيرك
*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?9iecz7ldzgpw05f

*4- ترنيمة نظر إلىّ يسوع
*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?uyhqhtatk1x69jg

*5- ترنيمة ليه ماشى دايماً فى الضلمة
*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?flo9xid4dn7f97f

*6- ترنيمة يا كنيسة المسيح
*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?7pfyhcih3nyv5cv

*7- ترنيمة أخطأت يا أبتاه
*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?sa37a0d3326lxqh

password : arabchurch

جارى البحث عن ترنيمة كل حياتى وموسيقى كل حياتى

اذكرونى فى صلواتكم

:16_14_20::16_14_20::16_14_20:
  
*
*​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (15 نوفمبر 2012)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> *لو سمحتم عايزه ترتيلتين فيديو و mp3  و power point
> 1- ابني يا موسى الخيمه
> 2- كنيستي ارجو لها النجاه
> معلش عايزاهم بسرعه و شكراااااااااااااااااا*



يا ترى حد عرف يلاقي الترتاتيل دي


----------



## jesuslove.2010 (15 نوفمبر 2012)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> يا ترى حد عرف يلاقي الترتاتيل دي




*اتفضلى ترنيمة ابنى يا موسى الخيمة video و mp3 وجارى البحث عن powerpoint

Video
*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?yb2l3obe5enp0ai
*
Audio
*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ny1a4zlec6cljm6
*
من فضلك ترنيمة كنيستى ارجو لها النجاة هى ترنيمة كنيستى ارجو لكى ولا ترنيمة كنيستى القبطية  
*


----------



## jesuslove.2010 (15 نوفمبر 2012)

*متشكرة خالص*



oesi no قال:


> جارى البحث عن لينكات شغالة




*ميرسى خالص على التعليق والرسالة *
*معلش متأسفة مش عارفة ابعت رسالة*
*طبعا انقل عادى مفيش اى مشكلة مفيش داعى للرفع مرة ثانية*
*اختك ماريا*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 نوفمبر 2012)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> يا ترى حد عرف يلاقي الترتاتيل دي



*ترنيمة ابنى يا موسى الخيمة بوربوينت *

* و اى ترانيم محتاجاها بوربوينت تقدرى تكتبيها هنا*

*طلبات الترانيم والتماجيد ( باوربوينت )*
​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (16 نوفمبر 2012)

jesuslove.2010 قال:


> *اتفضلى ترنيمة ابنى يا موسى الخيمة video و mp3 وجارى البحث عن powerpoint
> 
> Video
> *http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?yb2l3obe5enp0ai
> ...


 ترنيمة كنيستى ارجو لكى


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (16 نوفمبر 2012)

jesuslove.2010 قال:


> *اتفضلى ترنيمة ابنى يا موسى الخيمة video و mp3 وجارى البحث عن powerpoint
> 
> Video
> *http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?yb2l3obe5enp0ai
> ...


لو سمحتم لينك Audio مش شغال شكرااااااااااااااا لكم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 نوفمبر 2012)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> ترنيمة كنيستى ارجو لكى


*
كنيستى ارجو لك بوربوينت 

كنيستى ارجولك mp3


*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 نوفمبر 2012)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> لو سمحتم لينك Audio مش شغال شكرااااااااااااااا لكم


*ابنى يا موسى الخيمة mp3
*​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (16 نوفمبر 2012)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ابنى يا موسى الخيمة mp3
> *​



لايعمل ممكن تحميله من مكان اخر


----------



## arepseema (16 نوفمبر 2012)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## grges monir (16 نوفمبر 2012)

jesuslove.2010 قال:


> *اتفضلوا شريط نحوك أعيننا (فتيات الأنبا رويس)
> *​
> 
> *1- ترنيمة حضنت العالم كله
> ...


 تم التحميل
ميرسى لتعبك
ملحوظة
عجبنى ان مشرفين القسم هنا يخلوا الاعضاء ينزلوا الترانيم  ويديوهم تقيم لتعبهم هههههههه
جايين هما هنا يتفرجوا يعنى ولا اية ههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (16 نوفمبر 2012)

grges monir قال:


> تم التحميل
> ميرسى لتعبك
> ملحوظة
> عجبنى ان مشرفين القسم هنا يخلوا الاعضاء ينزلوا الترانيم  ويديوهم تقيم لتعبهم هههههههه
> جايين هما هنا يتفرجوا يعنى ولا اية ههههههههه


خلاص نسحب منها التقييم يعنى ولا ايه ههههههههههههههه 
حست ان النت عندى ميت راحت رفعت الترانيم 
منقولش متشكرين ولا ايه :a63:​


----------



## jesuslove.2010 (17 نوفمبر 2012)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> ترنيمة كنيستى ارجو لكى





Nermeen Magdy قال:


> لو سمحتم لينك Audio مش شغال شكرااااااااااااااا لكم





+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ابنى يا موسى الخيمة mp3
> *​





Nermeen Magdy قال:


> لايعمل ممكن تحميله من مكان اخر



اللينكات الاتنين شغالين بأمانة بتاعة Bent El3dra واللى حطتها امبارح جربى حملى تانى ولو فيه مشكلة قوليلى 

واتفضلى ترنيمة كنيستى ارجو لكى Video 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?bvfk3iou04hfbld

شكراً Bent El3dra على تعبك  ​ 

CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it




CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it


----------



## jesuslove.2010 (17 نوفمبر 2012)

arepseema قال:


> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم




شكراااااااااااا arepseema


----------



## jesuslove.2010 (17 نوفمبر 2012)

grges monir قال:


> تم التحميل
> ميرسى لتعبك
> ملحوظة
> عجبنى ان مشرفين القسم هنا يخلوا الاعضاء ينزلوا الترانيم  ويديوهم تقيم لتعبهم هههههههه
> جايين هما هنا يتفرجوا يعنى ولا اية ههههههههه



ههههههههههه شكرااااااا grges monir مفيش اى تعب.....المشرفين هما الخير والبركة


----------



## jesuslove.2010 (17 نوفمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> خلاص نسحب منها التقييم يعنى ولا ايه ههههههههههههههه
> حست ان النت عندى ميت راحت رفعت الترانيم
> منقولش متشكرين ولا ايه :a63:​




متشكرين على ايه بس؟؟؟ يارب اقدر اساعد فى اى حاجة 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك  ​


----------



## MOHA012 (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*لو سمحتوا انا محتاج مجموعه كبيره لترانيم الكريسماس
لانى بدور عليها فى الموقع ومش عارف اوصلها
فياريت تدونى الموضوع الخاص بيها 
او لينكات التحميل​*


----------



## oesi no (24 نوفمبر 2012)

MOHA012 قال:


> *لو سمحتوا انا محتاج مجموعه كبيره لترانيم الكريسماس
> لانى بدور عليها فى الموقع ومش عارف اوصلها
> فياريت تدونى الموضوع الخاص بيها
> او لينكات التحميل​*


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=67224


----------



## MOHA012 (24 نوفمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=67224


*
متشكر جدا ليك
ربنا يوفقك*​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (25 نوفمبر 2012)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> لايعمل ممكن تحميله من مكان اخر


جربت احمله كتب ليtry again not downloding 
جيت اشغله كتب لي: No registered application for this extension


----------



## oesi no (25 نوفمبر 2012)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> جربت احمله كتب ليtry again not downloding
> جيت اشغله كتب لي: No registered application for this extension


ايه الموقع اللى ممكن تحملى منه بدون مشاكل ؟ علشان ارفعلك الترنيمة عليه


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (25 نوفمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> ايه الموقع اللى ممكن تحملى منه بدون مشاكل ؟ علشان ارفعلك الترنيمة عليه



معلش انا تعبتكم. هل ممكن تحميله من 4shared.com


----------



## oesi no (26 نوفمبر 2012)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> معلش انا تعبتكم. هل ممكن تحميله من 4shared.com


ابنى يا موسي الخيمة


----------



## marmora jesus (30 نوفمبر 2012)

في شعر او حوار بيتقال عن الانبا تواضروس بصوت نرمين جميل بيجي علي قناة مارمرقس 
انا محتاجة ليه ضروري جدا في اقرب وقت
حاولت ادور عليه لكن مش عرفت
معلش هتعبكم معايا
ربنا يعوضكم
دي حتة منه
قلب الشعب خلاص ارتاح وشمامسة وكهنة خدام وكل أيدين شكراك يا يسوع واقفة تعلق فوق كنايسنا و جوة قلوبنا صلبان نور وشموع افراح رسمت الراعى لكل ولادك و سفيرك يا يسوع اختارتة احنا صراخنا بصوم وصلاة وانت سمعت صلاتنا


----------



## grges monir (16 ديسمبر 2012)

انا طلبت من يجى من قرن كدة ههههه
اوبريت ترانيم عذراء على مر الاجيال ولا حد عبرنى
لو مش لاقينة حد يرفعة بقى
عاوزة انا بقى مليش دعوة


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*بمناسبه عيد الكريسماس لو سمحتم كان فيه فيلم اتعرض على sat 7 (The Perfect Gift( عن الميلاد عيزاه باللغه الانجليزيه للتحميل*


----------



## oesi no (16 ديسمبر 2012)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> *بمناسبه عيد الكريسماس لو سمحتم كان فيه فيلم اتعرض على sat 7 (The Perfect Gift( عن الميلاد عيزاه باللغه الانجليزيه للتحميل*


مترجم ولا مش لازم مترجم ؟


----------



## sylvy (16 ديسمبر 2012)

كنت عايزة ترنيمة أنتى والدة الاله لكورال الشهيد ابو فام بطما اللى بتيجى على اغابى وشكرا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 ديسمبر 2012)

sylvy قال:


> كنت عايزة ترنيمة أنتى والدة الاله لكورال الشهيد ابو فام بطما اللى بتيجى على اغابى وشكرا


*انتى والدة الاله
*​


----------



## grges monir (19 ديسمبر 2012)

محدش عبرنى يعنى:smil8:


----------



## oesi no (19 ديسمبر 2012)

grges monir قال:


> محدش عبرنى يعنى:smil8:


احياة النبى ما موجود الاوبريت ده يا عم الحج 
لا تحزن 
اول ما هشوفه هجيبه واجى


----------



## grges monir (19 ديسمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> احياة النبى ما موجود الاوبريت ده يا عم الحج
> لا تحزن
> اول ما هشوفه هجيبه واجى


لا تشوفة فين 
دور علية   بضمير ههههه


----------



## oesi no (19 ديسمبر 2012)

grges monir قال:


> لا تشوفة فين
> دور علية   بضمير ههههه


صدقنى دورت عليه كتير 
مع انه كان عندى على الهارد اللى اتحرق 
بس نعمل ايه بقى النصيب


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (24 ديسمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> مترجم ولا مش لازم مترجم ؟[/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oesi no (24 ديسمبر 2012)

*                     The Perfect Gift 2009         *



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WD70PPoE3YU


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (24 ديسمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> *                     The Perfect Gift 2009         *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oesi no (24 ديسمبر 2012)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> oesi no قال:
> 
> 
> > *                     The Perfect Gift 2009         *
> ...


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (24 ديسمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> Nermeen Magdy قال:
> 
> 
> > ممكن استخدام موقع http://keepvid.com لتحميل الفيديو
> ...


----------



## oesi no (25 ديسمبر 2012)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> oesi no قال:
> 
> 
> > شكرا و اسفه على تعبكم بس ممكن احمله من 4 shared لان اللينك ده مش شغال
> ...


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (25 ديسمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> Nermeen Magdy قال:
> 
> 
> > ولا يهمك يا جميل مفيش تعب ولا حاجة
> ...


----------



## oesi no (25 ديسمبر 2012)

مشوفتش اللى اتعرض على سات 7 
بس النسخه اللى حطتها دى نسخه بالانجليزى غير مترجمه 
ومفيش غيرها على النت فى الوقت الحالى 
انا نزلتها على جهازى وشغاله كويس بس مش لاقيلها ملف ترجمه بالعربى


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (25 ديسمبر 2012)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> oesi no قال:
> 
> 
> > لو سمحتم عيزاه باللغه الانجليزيه لو ينفع زي ما اتعرض في sat 7 و معلش تعبتكم
> ...


----------



## oesi no (25 ديسمبر 2012)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> Nermeen Magdy قال:
> 
> 
> > بعد ان حملته وجدته بلغه ايطالي او اسباني يعني مش عارفه  لكن لما شاهدته على اليوتيوب و سات 7 كان باللغه الانجليزيه فماذا افعل؟
> ...


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (25 ديسمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> Nermeen Magdy قال:
> 
> 
> > طيب ليه مش حملتيه من اليوتيوب من خلال موقع keepvid او برنامج انترنت داونلود مانجر
> ...


----------



## oesi no (25 ديسمبر 2012)

طيب هو كان امبارح او اول امبارح على سات 7  مش شوفتيه ؟ اصلى دخلت سألت الجروب على لينك للفيلم ههههههههه 
المهم 
هتخشي موقع http://keepvid.com/
هتلاقى مربع رفيع فوق خالص 
مكتوب فيه enter your video link you want to download  وجنبه كلمة داونلود 
هتحطى اللينك دة 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WD70PPoE3YU
وتدوسي داونلود 
هتلاقى اكتر من صيغة ظهرت دوسي على mp4 كليك يمين + save target as 
ومن جهتى هحاول ارفعهولك على فور شيرد لو قبل مساحه الفيلم


----------



## oesi no (25 ديسمبر 2012)

انا بحاول ارفعهولك على الفور شيرد بيقول هياخد فى حدود 3 ساعات 
ربنا يسهل ويترفع من غير ايرووور


----------



## oesi no (25 ديسمبر 2012)

انا اسف على كل التاخير والتحميلات الغلط 
انا رفعتلك الفيلم على ال4shared 
http://www.4shared.com/video/kxmDJ5jP/The-Perfect-Gift-2009.html
اتمنى تتقبلى اعتذارى  على الفيلم ابو ترجمه مغلوطة 
وبأذن المسيح هحاول اجيبه بترجمه عربى لمنفعه الجميع


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (27 ديسمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> انا اسف على كل التاخير والتحميلات الغلط
> انا رفعتلك الفيلم على ال4shared
> http://www.4shared.com/video/kxmDJ5jP/The-Perfect-Gift-2009.html
> اتمنى تتقبلى اعتذارى  على الفيلم ابو ترجمه مغلوطة
> وبأذن المسيح هحاول اجيبه بترجمه عربى لمنفعه الجميع



شكرا شكرا كتير على الفيلم ومش عارفه اقول ايه على احلى هديه جاتلي 
ده فعلا احلى منتدى ربنا يحميكم و يبارك في عملكم و محبتكم كل سنه و انتم طيبين


----------



## oesi no (27 ديسمبر 2012)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> شكرا شكرا كتير على الفيلم ومش عارفه اقول ايه على احلى هديه جاتلي
> ده فعلا احلى منتدى ربنا يحميكم و يبارك في عملكم و محبتكم كل سنه و انتم طيبين


العفو معملتش غير الواجب 
كل سنه وانتى طيبة


----------



## sesmk (29 ديسمبر 2012)

من فضلك البوم اشرق علينا للحياة الافضل لو سمحت


----------



## oesi no (29 ديسمبر 2012)

sesmk قال:


> من فضلك البوم اشرق علينا للحياة الافضل لو سمحت


*البوم اشرق علينا فريق الحياة الافضل 2013*​ 



*للتحميل اضغط هنا*
​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (6 يناير 2013)

*كل سنه و انتم طيبين
 عايزه احمل فيلم القديسه دميانه  (علشان الخدمه في مدارس الاحد). كل ما احاول احمله تطلع لي رساله تم رفع هذا الملف.
شكرااااااااااااااااا لتعبكم.*


----------



## oesi no (6 يناير 2013)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> *كل سنه و انتم طيبين
> عايزه احمل فيلم القديسه دميانه  (علشان الخدمه في مدارس الاحد). كل ما احاول احمله تطلع لي رساله تم رفع هذا الملف.
> شكرااااااااااااااااا لتعبكم.*



اولا ممنوع كتابه مشاركة كامله باللون الاحمر  لانه خاص بالادارة 
ثانيا هنا طلبات الترانيم لو حضرتك عاوزة فيلم اطلبيه فى قسم المرئيات 
ثالثا كل سنه وحضرتك طيبة  اتفضلى الفيلم على جزئين mediafire 
 







​ 


DoWNLoAD ​ 
​ 

*MediaFire*​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?yyzygwwkzzi​

http://www.mediafire.com/?lnymcj2mzot​


----------



## grges monir (6 يناير 2013)

oesi no قال:


> العفو معملتش غير الواجب
> كل سنه وانتى طيبة


اللهم لا حسد شغال نار اهو مع الكل
اشمعنا انا بقى ههههه


----------



## oesi no (6 يناير 2013)

grges monir قال:


> اللهم لا حسد شغال نار اهو مع الكل
> اشمعنا انا بقى ههههه


*بسم الصليب بسم الصليب بسم الصليب 
لا دى حملت فيلم 700 ميجا بغلطة منى  طلع لغته مش انجليزى   هندى باين هههه فروحت رفعتلها الفيلم من جهازى ودة نادرا ما يحدث 
انى ارفع افلام يعنى 
تخيل لو عملتها معاك هتعمل فيا ايه 
*​


----------



## كلي أمل (6 يناير 2013)

ممكن حد يجيبلي شوية تراتيل وترنيم لــ ليندا جورج بس تكون بصيغة mp3 و روابط شغاله ؟ 

وشكرآ ^^


----------



## oesi no (6 يناير 2013)

عذاب قال:


> ممكن حد يجيبلي شوية تراتيل وترنيم لــ ليندا جورج بس تكون بصيغة mp3 و روابط شغاله ؟
> 
> وشكرآ ^^


*اليوم جبتلكم مجموعة رائعة ونادرة من التراتيل 

بصوت الفنانة لندا جورج 





اخنن بنوني مشيحايي 

الب البن مارن

 أمر الي عيتا 


ايثلن سورا وثوخلانا 


أو دأيثاو لهركا 


بغرن ودمن مارن 


بابن دوشميا قديش بخياني

بريخو يوميه 


هو دنوراني زيعين منيه


مارن ايشوع ملكا سغيذا 

هو دة المطلوب 
حد يترجم الكلام بقى 
 *


----------



## كلي أمل (6 يناير 2013)

يسلم دياتك خيو 


شكرآ على مجهودك 

:ura1:


----------



## oesi no (6 يناير 2013)

عذاب قال:


> يسلم دياتك خيو
> 
> 
> شكرآ على مجهودك
> ...


انت هتمشي من غير ما تترجم اللى بيتقال فى التراتيل


----------



## grges monir (6 يناير 2013)

oesi no قال:


> *بسم الصليب بسم الصليب بسم الصليب
> لا دى حملت فيلم 700 ميجا بغلطة منى  طلع لغته مش انجليزى   هندى باين هههه فروحت رفعتلها الفيلم من جهازى ودة نادرا ما يحدث
> انى ارفع افلام يعنى
> تخيل لو عملتها معاك هتعمل فيا ايه
> *​


:smil12::12C025~123: هههههههههه


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (6 يناير 2013)

oesi no قال:


> اولا ممنوع كتابه مشاركة كامله باللون الاحمر  لانه خاص بالادارة
> ثانيا هنا طلبات الترانيم لو حضرتك عاوزة فيلم اطلبيه فى قسم المرئيات
> ثالثا كل سنه وحضرتك طيبة  اتفضلى الفيلم على جزئين mediafire
> 
> ...


انا اسفه
شكرا لمحبتكم


----------



## بايبل333 (6 يناير 2013)

عايز ترنيمة اتبنانى ....رضى بيا 
اشترانى ......حن عليا 

ابن وصار ليا شان كبير وابوى اسمة القدير


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 يناير 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> عايز ترنيمة اتبنانى ....رضى بيا
> اشترانى ......حن عليا
> 
> ابن وصار ليا شان كبير وابوى اسمة القدير



*ترنيمة اتبناني
*​


----------



## بايبل333 (6 يناير 2013)

شكرا اخت بنت العدرا على تعبكِ معى


----------



## bob (1 فبراير 2013)

*عايز ترنيمة هذه الكرمة يا مولاي
بصوت ابونا يوحنا نصيف من غير موسيقي
*


----------



## jesusstudent (4 فبراير 2013)

سلام و نعمة للجميع ...ممكن لو سمحتم شريط ترانيم مش لاقياة على النت اسمة ترسم ملامحى للمرنم هانى انيس لان الشريط ترانيمة جميلة جدا و شكرا على محبتكم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 فبراير 2013)

!! Why !! قال:


> *عايز ترنيمة هذه الكرمة يا مولاي
> بصوت ابونا يوحنا نصيف من غير موسيقي
> *





jesusstudent قال:


> سلام و نعمة للجميع ...ممكن لو سمحتم شريط ترانيم مش لاقياة على النت اسمة ترسم ملامحى للمرنم هانى انيس لان الشريط ترانيمة جميلة جدا و شكرا على محبتكم


*للاسف مش موجودين
*​


----------



## jesusstudent (4 فبراير 2013)

*thanks*

شكرا حبيبتى بنت العذرا على تعب محبتك


----------



## minsandra (5 فبراير 2013)

سلام
كنت محتاج موسيقى ترنيمة عايز ارنم بس بقوه ( ترنيمة للاطفال )
شكراً


----------



## بايبل333 (18 فبراير 2013)

عايز ترنيمة "سبحوا الله فى جميع قديسية "
ماهر فايز


----------



## oesi no (18 فبراير 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> عايز ترنيمة "سبحوا الله فى جميع قديسية "
> ماهر فايز


جارى الرفع


----------



## oesi no (18 فبراير 2013)

سبحوا الله فى جميع قديسيه ماهر فايز mp3 
​


----------



## بايبل333 (18 فبراير 2013)

oesi no قال:


> سبحوا الله فى جميع قديسيه ماهر فايز mp3
> ​



شكرا حبيبى على رفعها ربنا يباركك


----------



## Samir poet (25 فبراير 2013)

*من فضلكم يا جماعة عاوز ترنيمة اسمها
متسبنيش هى فيديو كليب
على نفس موسيقى مبتنساش 
الترنيمة للمرنم رومانى رؤوف 
ودا القرار بتاع الترنيمة






*


----------



## oesi no (25 فبراير 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *من فضلكم يا جماعة عاوز ترنيمة اسمها
> متسبنيش هى فيديو كليب
> على نفس موسيقى مبتنساش
> الترنيمة للمرنم رومانى رؤوف
> ...


 ترنيمة متسبنيش رومانى رؤوف ​


----------



## عمادفاروق (17 مارس 2013)

عايزشريط نجيب لبيب رقم 11اولة مش ممكن يرتاح قلبك


----------



## hallsunknown (26 مارس 2013)

رجاء محبة محتاج الشريطين دول ضروري باي صورة (شرايط كاسيت او CD او مرفوع على النت) 
-شريط "رحلة حب" كنيسة السيدة العذراء بالقصيرين.
-شريط "بستان الابدية" كنيسة الشهيد ابي سيفين بحدائق القبة.

مستعد اقابل اللي معاه اي من الشريطين في اي مكان في القاهرة او الجيزة.


+++++++++++++
ممنوع وضع المعلومات الشخصية


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 مارس 2013)

عمادفاروق قال:


> عايزشريط نجيب لبيب رقم 11اولة مش ممكن يرتاح قلبك


 *ياريت اسم الالبوم بالظبط 
*​


hallsunknown قال:


> رجاء محبة محتاج الشريطين دول ضروري باي صورة (شرايط كاسيت او CD او مرفوع على النت)
> -شريط "رحلة حب" كنيسة السيدة العذراء بالقصيرين.
> -شريط "بستان الابدية" كنيسة الشهيد ابي سيفين بحدائق القبة.
> 
> ...


*للاسف مش موجودين
ممكن بدل ما تقابل حد تسأل عليهم فى الكنايس بتاعتهم 
و رجاء محبة ممنوع عمل موضوع منفصل عن الطلبات 
سلام ونعمة
*​


----------



## oesi no (5 أبريل 2013)

*الموضوع ده عدى المليون مشاهدة 
lol 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (7 أبريل 2013)

عايزه اعرف ازاي احمل يوتيوب علي الموبايل


----------



## oesi no (7 أبريل 2013)

النمرة غلط ياروزى هههههه


----------



## Jesus is the truth (7 أبريل 2013)

*طلــب* ترنيمة مُهم جداًاً دورت عليها الانترنت كلة  مش لاقيها 

اسم الترنيمة : *الكنيسة عاوزة منك  *


----------



## oesi no (7 أبريل 2013)

الكنيسة عاوزة منك ​


----------



## Jesus is the truth (7 أبريل 2013)

لا مش هي .. دي حملتها دي بترنمها فادية .. لكن انا عاوز الترنيمة نفسها باصدارها .. سمعها من هنا http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRRJmxiS-f0


----------



## oesi no (7 أبريل 2013)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> لا مش هي .. دي حملتها دي بترنمها فادية .. لكن انا عاوز الترنيمة نفسها باصدارها .. سمعها من هنا http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRRJmxiS-f0


طيب طالما هى موجودة فى مقطع الفيديو ده اول ما هوصل البيت هقطعها وابعتها لحضرتك


----------



## Jesus is the truth (7 أبريل 2013)

oesi no قال:


> طيب طالما هى موجودة فى مقطع الفيديو ده اول ما هوصل البيت هقطعها وابعتها لحضرتك



ماهو القطع ساهل ..  لكن المشكلة ان الترنيمة جاية في خلفية المقدمة مش جاية الترنيمة اصلاً دا انا سمعتها بالعافية ... بجد ياريت تشوف لي الترنيمة اللي في الخلفية دي انا بحثت عليها في اغلب المواقع ولم اجدها


----------



## oesi no (7 أبريل 2013)

المشكله انى فى الشغل ومعنديش ساوند هنا 
وانا قدامى حدود 5 ساعات على ما اخلص الدوام واروح 
هسمعها ونحاول نجيبها
المشكله كلها انها ترنيمة تراثيه فصعبه شويه تجيب الاصل بتاعها


----------



## Jesus is the truth (7 أبريل 2013)

متحاولش تعمل للي بعتهالك حاجة لأنها مش هاتتقطع اصلاً .. عموما انا مستنيها


----------



## oesi no (7 أبريل 2013)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> متحاولش تعمل للي بعتهالك حاجة لأنها مش هاتتقطع اصلاً .. عموما انا مستنيها


اشوفها بس وربنا يدبر


----------



## افا بيشوى (10 أبريل 2013)

من فضلكم عاوز سى دى ابريت كورال شباب الانبا رويس الجديد عن سفر صموئيل ( أوبريت اطلبوا اولا ملكوت الله )


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 أبريل 2013)

افا بيشوى قال:


> من فضلكم عاوز سى دى ابريت كورال شباب الانبا رويس الجديد عن سفر صموئيل ( أوبريت اطلبوا اولا ملكوت الله )


تقصد ده ؟
[YOUTUBE]YZ209DA0lZA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mgd2500 (20 أبريل 2013)

في ترنيمة بقالي اكثر من شهر بدور عليها
اسمها البحر هادي 
مش موجودة علي النت للاسف 
لفريق كورال العذراء مريم بالمطرية 
دي كلمات الترنيمة 
لو حد يعرف يقولي حتي اسم الشريط يبقي كويس وانا هحاول ادور عليه عشان كان عندي



البحر هادي و الموج مالوش وجود 
و الشمس صافية و النور مالوش حدود 
و الشجر عالشط واقف و الورد اهو موجود
و السمك في البحر عايم ....طبعا أكيد مبسوط
أصل المطر ساكت و لا في لا ريح و لا صوت
غير صوت حمامة طايرة رايحة لفلك بعيد و معاها غصن زيتون بيقول ده صلح أكيد
و علامة الصلح أهي في السما بتدور أقواس بألوان جميلة مليانة نور
بتقول الطوفان رايح و مش هيعود و ده عهد من الهنا ضامن كل العهود
بمحبته الأبدية يدملي رحمة يوم ورا يوم و بنعمته يخليني من وسط ضعفي أقوم


----------



## بايبل333 (2 مايو 2013)

شريط دايما معايا
لانغام السماء


+++++++++++++++++
في قدسك الكريم
تامر العجمي
++++++++++++++++++++++++

*انا مطمن*

                           تامر العجمي


 
ياريت 
 دولت ويكونوا على الميديا فير اكون شاكر له


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 مايو 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> شريط دايما معايا
> لانغام السماء
> 
> 
> ...


*البوم انا مطمن*

*الباقيين مش موجودين ميديا فاير للاسف*

http://www.mediafire.com/?l22drb3mcmlk4ja​


----------



## بايبل333 (2 مايو 2013)

*طيب شكر اخت بنت العدرا
انا محتاج بس حالياَ شريط فى قدسك الكريم وهحاول احمله من اى رابط بعيد عن ميديا فير
*


----------



## jojof (2 مايو 2013)

من فضلكم عاوزة ترنيمة ازاى بتقول هنساك يابنى ...انا لاقيتها ع اليوتيوب بس كلماتها مش واضحة 
http://youtu.be/MHbES2flArs ياريت لو الاقيها الكلمات واضحكة عن كده


----------



## بايبل333 (2 مايو 2013)

jojof قال:


> من فضلكم عاوزة ترنيمة ازاى بتقول هنساك يابنى ...انا لاقيتها ع اليوتيوب بس كلماتها مش واضحة
> http://youtu.be/MHbES2flArs ياريت لو الاقيها الكلمات واضحكة عن كده


http://www.4shared.com/file/EaAc-WL1/_____.html?cau2=404uLock


----------



## Bolus (3 مايو 2013)

سلام ونعمه،
كل عام وجميعكم بخير
في ترنيمه كنت نزلتها قبل سنتين وضاعت من عندي انا متذكر بعض كلماتها لو ممكن حد يساعدني
هي لعيد القيامه بتقول:


> تدحرج الحجر عند القبر ونور عظيم اضاء المكان ملاك الرب فوق القبر يبشر بقيامة ابن الانسان


----------



## oesi no (4 مايو 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> شريط دايما معايا
> لانغام السماء
> 
> 
> ...


شريط ديما معايا لفريق انغام السماء

1-الخطيه عملت سحابه  (http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zmymnfylmgm)

2- أنت اغلى (http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?hiklmifekzq)

3- أنت اللى عارف (http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?no4gnk2iwze)

4- بين ايديك (http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?tnoddktdmy2)

5- دايما معايا (http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?torjww1mgm2)

6- صلاة التوبة (http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?k0mmmmhtzdu)

7- علمنى اكون (http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?dneqznjnhtz)

8- جايين (http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?kumdxywwmom)

9- لما الحمل (http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?vmdwiy4zwcy)


----------



## oesi no (4 مايو 2013)

فى قدسك الكريم تامر العجمى


----------



## بايبل333 (4 مايو 2013)

oesi no قال:


> فى قدسك الكريم تامر العجمى




ما تتعب تحملهم وترفعهم على ميديا فير اكون شاكر لك


----------



## oesi no (5 مايو 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> ما تتعب تحملهم وترفعهم على ميديا فير اكون شاكر لك


جارى الرفع


----------



## oesi no (5 مايو 2013)

* فى قدسك الكريم تامر العجمى على mediafire*​


----------



## grges monir (5 مايو 2013)

عاوز ترنيمة قام المسيح اللى بتيجى على قناة مارمرقس
مش عاوز بديل هعاوز الفريق دة وبادائة


----------



## وسام ميلاد (14 يونيو 2013)

مساء الخير
من فضلكم انا عايزه ترانيم بتتكلم عن التمسك بوعود ربنا وكمان اللذاي اخذ حقي لكن بدون خطا لو حد عنده افكار ترانيم ياريت يقول لي . شكرا


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (20 يوليو 2013)

لو سمحتم عايزه احمل تراتيل فيلم سمعان الاخميمي بصوت الشماس جرجس فلتاؤوس فيديو و  mp3 شكراااااااا لتعبكم


----------



## بايبل333 (5 أغسطس 2013)

عايز ترنيمة وبفرض الناس تعبانة لتامر العجمى mpc3 >>>


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (5 أغسطس 2013)

*


بايبل333 قال:



عايز ترنيمة وبفرض الناس تعبانة لتامر العجمى mpc3 >>>

أنقر للتوسيع...


ادخل الصفحة واضغط داونلود 

هنــا

  *​


----------



## minsandra (13 أغسطس 2013)

لو سمحتم كنت محتاج ترنيمه اسمها احنا العذارى الحكيمات بتتذاع على قناه مارمرقس وشكراً لتعبكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 أغسطس 2013)

سلام على اجمل خدام


عايز الترنيمة دى mp3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqN2dbo5xcw

وميرسى خالص
ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (21 أغسطس 2013)

*


ABOTARBO قال:



سلام على اجمل خدام


عايز الترنيمة دى mp3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqN2dbo5xcw

وميرسى خالص
ربنا يعوضكم

أنقر للتوسيع...


رابط مباشــر

هنــا *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 أغسطس 2013)

*نفسي ف ترنيمة ابونا داود لمعي اللي عاملة ذي القصيدة كدة بس انا 
مش عارفة اسمها 
سمعتها بالصدفة كدة برة البيت بس عجبتني جدا ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> *نفسي ف ترنيمة ابونا داود لمعي اللي عاملة ذي القصيدة كدة بس انا
> مش عارفة اسمها
> سمعتها بالصدفة كدة برة البيت بس عجبتني جدا ​*


* طيب مش فاكرة اى جزء منها ؟
*​


----------



## angelto300 (8 سبتمبر 2013)

لو ممكن 
عاوز شريط لاسمك ارنم فريق ترينتي
 للينكات القديمة كلها مش شغالة
الف شكر مقدمك لتعب حضرتك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

angelto300 قال:


> لو ممكن
> عاوز شريط لاسمك ارنم فريق ترينتي
> للينكات القديمة كلها مش شغالة
> الف شكر مقدمك لتعب حضرتك


http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/1445/2981/.wav*ترنيمة الغروب*

*ترنيمة بطرس*

*ترنيمة طبرية*

*ترنيمة لاسمك ارنم*

*ترنيمة ما احلى الحرية*

*ترنيمة نفس الخبز*
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/1445/2981/.wav​


----------



## angelto300 (8 سبتمبر 2013)

الف شكر لحضرتك و يا ريت لو لقيت باقي الترانيم اكون شاكر جدااااا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

angelto300 قال:


> الف شكر لحضرتك و يا ريت لو لقيت باقي الترانيم اكون شاكر جدااااا


*انهى ترانيم بالظبط و نحاول نجيبها ؟ 
*​


----------



## angelto300 (8 سبتمبر 2013)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *انهى ترانيم بالظبط و نحاول نجيبها ؟
> *​



تعلمــوا منـى

فرحــى كان

قد تركت بيتـى

لما البحر يقوم

يامـــروح

يارب فيك راحتـى

قريب هيجينا يسوع

و شكراا جدا لاهتمامك


----------



## نانسي1980 (9 سبتمبر 2013)

محتاجة ترانيم جديدة لرأس السنة و كل سنة و أنتم طيبين


----------



## نانسي1980 (9 سبتمبر 2013)

كنت محتاجة أوبريت يتعمل لرأس السنة و شكرا لتعبكم


----------



## johna&jesus (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ترنيمة ياما نفسي - للمرنمه مريم بطرس​


----------



## oesi no (20 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> ترنيمة ياما نفسي - للمرنمه مريم بطرس​


http://soundcloud.com/khin-evran/track-2
هتلاقى مكتوب داونلود دوس عليها هتتحمل معاك


----------



## نانسي1980 (20 سبتمبر 2013)

من فضلكم محتاجة ترانيم لسن ابتدائي تكون جديدة لرأس السنة و شكرا لمحبتكم:flowers:


----------



## accromio (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*طلب مهم وغريب*

*ارجو من السادة الاعضاء الرد على طلبى

اى عضو لديه اى قداس حبشى غير القداس الذى صلاه ابونا المتنيح اسفانوس رزق ياريت يرفعه

انا كان عند والدى شريط قديم به صوت صعيدى قديم لقداس حبشى قديم جدا
الصوت صعيدى صعيدى صعيدى
حتى المعلم والشعب لهجتهم صعيدية جدا

انا لو اقدر اسجله على الجهاز وارفعه والكل يستفيد كنت عملت

لو حد عنده اى قداس حبشى زى ده او اى قداس مختلف عن صلواتنا بلهجة صعيدى ياريت يرفعها

ولو حد عنده اى اجزاء من سفر ايوب ملحن بلحن حزين صعيدى قديم كما كان يقوله ابونا عبد المسيح الحبشى او كما كان يقوله ابونا يسطس الانطونى ياريت يرفعه ضرورى

اى اى صلاة قسمة غريبة غير مكتوبة فى الكتب
اى قداس باسيلى عربى بلحنه الاصلى القبطى
اى لحن معروف ولكن يقال بطريقة اخرى مثل الطريقة الصعيدية او السكندرية

يا جماعة ارجو الاهتمام الشديد بالموضوع ده
لان ده تراث ولازم ننشره علشان نحافظ عليه*​


----------



## Rayieq (25 سبتمبر 2013)

اريد ترنيمة ايا خلائق العلي


----------



## نانسي1980 (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*​*
*هو ليه محدش بيرد علي انا كنت محتاجة ترانيم جديدة للميلاد و كل سنة و انتم طيبين*


----------



## oesi no (27 سبتمبر 2013)

نانسي1980 قال:


> *​*
> 
> *هو ليه محدش بيرد علي انا كنت محتاجة ترانيم جديدة للميلاد و كل سنة و انتم طيبين*


للميلاد ولا للنيروز 
المشكله انه فيه ازمة فى الترانيم الجديدة فى المنتدى


----------



## oesi no (27 سبتمبر 2013)

نانسي1980 قال:


> *​*
> 
> *هو ليه محدش بيرد علي انا كنت محتاجة ترانيم جديدة للميلاد و كل سنة و انتم طيبين*


*[FONT=&quot]المرنم شادى معوض*​​  [FONT=&quot]شريط  ( نورت الكون )
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الترانيم[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]امسك يارب[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] ايدى[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]انا بفرح لما [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]تعالى يا يسوع[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]قالى الشيطان خطاياك[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]قربنى ليك[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]كل سنة وانا خدامك[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]مش لاقى كلام[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]مش هتعدى لحظة[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]يوم ميلادك[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]http://www.mediafire.com/?2lc3idfc2urlezo

عصفورة طايرة 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/55x5xx1zdr1qcj8/
[/FONT]​​[/FONT]


----------



## نانسي1980 (29 سبتمبر 2013)

ميرسي كتير علي ترانيم الميلاد ربنا يعوضك


----------



## نانسي1980 (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*من  فضلكم في ترنيمة انا محتاجها ضروري جدا اسمها انا نجم حلو منور عالي فوق مذود صغير شايف حاجات من فوق*


----------



## نانسي1980 (29 سبتمبر 2013)

نانسي1980 قال:


> *من  فضلكم في ترنيمة انا محتاجها ضروري جدا اسمها انا نجم حلو منور عالي فوق مذود صغير شايف حاجات من فوق*


من فضلكم حد يرد علي


----------



## oesi no (29 سبتمبر 2013)

دورت عليها وملقتهاش 
اصبري يمكن الوحى ينزل على لما اروح البيت هههههههههه


----------



## نانسي1980 (29 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يسهل اديني مستنية


----------



## نانسي1980 (29 سبتمبر 2013)

محدش بردة رد علي أنا محتاجاها جدا و هي كانت مطلوبة في الصفحة 26


----------



## minsandra (30 سبتمبر 2013)

بعد اذنكم كنت محتاج ترنيمة فمررت بكى لكورال العائله المقدسه
مش عايز بتاعت فريق الخبر السار 
شكراً


----------



## oesi no (30 سبتمبر 2013)

minsandra قال:


> بعد اذنكم كنت محتاج ترنيمة فمررت بكى لكورال العائله المقدسه
> مش عايز بتاعت فريق الخبر السار
> شكراً


 *فمررت بك _ كورال العائلة المقدسة*

*الرب لى راع
انا هستناك
انتظرى الرب يا نفسى
ايها القدوس يا رب الحياة
تعالوا تعالوا يا تعابي
ربى تسبيح قلبى
سألوذ بحضنك
عالى لفوق
قل كلمة
لم تر عين
لما بكيت
لولا النعمة
ليتك تباركنى
يا ابانا لست ادرى
يا سيدى الحبيب
يا ليت عقلى يدرك
يسوع حى فىَ*​


----------



## minsandra (30 سبتمبر 2013)

انا بشكرك جدا على تعبك بس انا مش لاقى الترنيمه هى ممكن تكون فى الشريط التانى لنفس الفريق 
انا بشكرك جدا على تعبك بس لو عندك الشريط التانى يبقى كتر خيرك


----------



## oesi no (30 سبتمبر 2013)

اسمه ايه الشريط التانى ؟؟


----------



## minsandra (30 سبتمبر 2013)

الحقيقه مش عارف
معلش انا عارف انى تقلت عليك وقرفتك


----------



## نانسي1980 (30 سبتمبر 2013)

نانسي1980 قال:


> *من  فضلكم في ترنيمة انا محتاجها ضروري جدا اسمها انا نجم حلو منور عالي فوق مذود صغير شايف حاجات من فوق*


معلش انا مش عارفة الترنيمة في اي شريط لكن هو أطفال و فيه دبدوبي بيتكلم فيه


----------



## نانسي1980 (1 أكتوبر 2013)

نانسي1980 قال:


> معلش انا مش عارفة الترنيمة في اي شريط لكن هو أطفال و فيه دبدوبي بيتكلم فيه



محدش لقي الترنيمة اللي أنا محتاجاها


----------



## minsandra (1 أكتوبر 2013)

minsandra قال:


> الحقيقه مش عارف
> معلش انا عارف انى تقلت عليك وقرفتك



الشريط طلع اسمه شىء يطمنا


----------



## johna&jesus (5 أكتوبر 2013)

اوبريت الدكتور يسوع​


----------



## oesi no (5 أكتوبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> اوبريت الدكتور يسوع​


Video 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsMoKid56wU


Audio 
Mediafire


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (8 أكتوبر 2013)

ترانيم ​مرة تهت بعيدا
ابونا يوسف اسعد 

ترنيمة يستجيب

ترنيمة 
هيا يا ابرار هيا


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أكتوبر 2013)

فريق المس ايدينا | انا مستنيك​


----------



## oesi no (9 أكتوبر 2013)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> ترانيم مرة تهت بعيدا
> ابونا يوسف اسعد
> 
> ترنيمة يستجيب
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOCysxw8ckA&feature=c4-overview&list=UUDVm6C_3kaMYAqeiLdx-t2A

لو عاوزاهم MP3 
بلغينى


----------



## sesmk (9 أكتوبر 2013)

ممكن شريط الحياة الافضل الاخير لوسمحت 
بس رد علي


----------



## oesi no (9 أكتوبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> فريق المس ايدينا | انا مستنيك​


  انا مستنيك 
​


----------



## oesi no (9 أكتوبر 2013)

sesmk قال:


> ممكن شريط الحياة الافضل الاخير لوسمحت
> بس رد علي


*ممنوع وضع الالبومات الا بعد مرور 6 شهور كحد ادنى 
والشريط لسه جديد ومعداش الحد الادنى 
سلام ونعمة 
*​


----------



## ZOKA2002 (23 أكتوبر 2013)

بعد التحية
انا كنت محتاج البوم ل ماجد موسي   اسمة رشوا الورد


----------



## oesi no (23 أكتوبر 2013)

ZOKA2002 قال:


> بعد التحية
> انا كنت محتاج البوم ل ماجد موسي   اسمة رشوا الورد


http://www.4shared.com/file/75359994/e3055240/rowsho-elward.html


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*مساء الخير 
محتاج عظات للعزاء بس بسرعه علشان عندي حاله وفاه 
*​


----------



## oesi no (27 أكتوبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *مساء الخير
> محتاج عظات للعزاء بس بسرعه علشان عندي حاله وفاه
> *​


*يجرح ويعصب 

التعزية  ابونا بولس جورج 

مشيئة الله ابونا بولس جورج 

ملقين كل همكم عليه
http://www.stmark-kw.com/ar/url/7/fr%20daood/12.mp3

تعزيات الايمان 


 كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير  الانبا بيمن المتنيح 

لا يثقل على الراجعين إلى الله ابونا داود لمعى 


عظة الالم 
 للقس داود لمعى









*
*عظة نهاية العالم _ لقدس أبونا 
أبونا أرميا بولس
* *http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?dzmifyznmcy*
*






*
*
عظة لو عايز ترجع للمسيح لقدس أبونا 
أبونا أرميا بولس
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?deouiwkdyhz



ربنا يعزيكم *​


----------



## grges monir (27 أكتوبر 2013)

يا عم المشرف
ليا سنتين بطلب  الطلب هوهو
هو لسة الطلب فى الفرن مش استوى ولا اية ههههههه


----------



## oesi no (27 أكتوبر 2013)

وانا هفتكر قوله تانى 
عندى زهايمر


----------



## Samir poet (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*عاوز شرايط ترانيم ومدائح للبابا كيرلس السادس
بصوت المرنم  الشماس بولس ملاك
*


----------



## نانسي1980 (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*صباح الخير لوسمحت محتاجة شريط اسمة جدو أبو العصافير 
و طلب تاني لوسمحت محتاجة ترانيم للكريسماس جديدة للاطفال*​


----------



## remon gobreal (3 نوفمبر 2013)

لو سمحتم عايز ترنيمة " عايز منك هدية"


----------



## يوليوس44 (13 نوفمبر 2013)

وهتكون  بركة كبير كمان وترنيمة جديدة   هى بلهجة الخليجى 
    هم كانوا فى برنامج على قناة الحقيقة قبل ما تقفل

1-  ياخاطى لو تشوفه  تترك العالم  وتدوسة  او بالدهب تدوسه لما من روحه تتملى , مسيحى اجمل هدية  نور روحى  وعينى   واحلى صديق لى  واحب رفيق عليا 

 2-  ياتاية  رايح وين  ياتاية رايح وين  لا تمشى فى الظلمة  يسوعك نور العين  . الساكن فى قلبى يسوع وحده وربى  لايمكن يتخلى حاملينى جوه العين   بعتلك رسالة لا تطول فى الحاله

 اعتقد هتكون جديدة وحديثة فى المنتديات   ولا توجد فى منتديات اخرى​


----------



## mgzgelo (29 نوفمبر 2013)

*لو سمحتم انا عايز ترنيمة

ليتنى كنت كالمريمات - شريط كورال The Saints 
كنيسة القديسين مارمرقس الرسول و البابا بطرس خاتم الشهداء 

ياريت لو موجودة عند حد يرد عليا​*


----------



## oesi no (29 نوفمبر 2013)

mgzgelo قال:


> *لو سمحتم انا عايز ترنيمة
> 
> ليتنى كنت كالمريمات - شريط كورال The Saints
> كنيسة القديسين مارمرقس الرسول و البابا بطرس خاتم الشهداء
> ...


فى انهى البوم؟


----------



## Samir poet (29 نوفمبر 2013)

*عاوز الطلب دا ممكن
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3538694&postcount=7530
*


----------



## oesi no (29 نوفمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *عاوز الطلب دا ممكن
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3538694&postcount=7530
> *


جوة الطاحونة
*http://www.4shared.com/rar/DoLQvZt0/__-___.html
البابا كيرلس
http://www.4shared.com/rar/ARcSRk0P/________.html
البابا فى قلبي 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/wCA-NS4i/_____-__.html
قلب حنون
http://www.4shared.com/rar/Yuv_x_40/__-_.html
منارة فى المغارة
http://www.4shared.com/rar/JSXizwBL/___________.html
دول اللى قدامى دلوقتى 
كان فيه موضوع فيه شرايط كتير جدا هسيرش عليه واجيبهولك
*


----------



## oesi no (29 نوفمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *عاوز الطلب دا ممكن
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3538694&postcount=7530
> *


*الشريط الاول :- ابويا الحنين للشماس بولس ملاك*
http://www.4shared.com/folder/hhIPl3ZY/___online.html​ 

*الشريط الثاني :- البابا ابويا . الشماس بولس ملاك *
http://www.4shared.com/folder/ZPnWp50t/___online.html​ 

*الشريط الثالث :- البابا بكي *
http://www.4shared.com/folder/VmY_QAPQ/__online.html​ 


*الشريط الرابع :- البابا في قلبي *
http://www.4shared.com/folder/CVWIIgIO/___.html​ 

*الشريط الخامس :- حكايات البابا *
http://www.4shared.com/folder/Qq55V03l/___online.html​ 

*الشرط السادس :- راهب غلبان *
http://www.4shared.com/folder/fXrRBOZg/___online.html​ 

*الشريط السابع :- رسالتي الي البابا *
http://www.4shared.com/folder/gOUviYoI/___.html​ 

*الشريط الثامن :- عجائب البابا *
http://www.4shared.com/folder/9UXf52AU/___online.html​ 

*الشريط التاسع :- قدوة حياتنا *
http://www.4shared.com/folder/srjOH3s4/___online.html​ 

*الشريط العاشر :- قلب حنون *
http://www.4shared.com/folder/hS0RExK3/__online.html​ 

*الشريط الحادي عشر :- كتر افراحنا *
http://www.4shared.com/folder/PdLqWJn8/__online.html​ 

*الشريط الثاني عشر :- كلمة حب *
http://www.4shared.com/folder/kr56M9Nz/__online.html​ 

*الشريط الثالث عشر :- اسرار البابا *
http://www.4shared.com/folder/3SvISubl/___online.html​ 

*الشريط الرابع عشر :- أقــــــبل الايادي *
http://www.4shared.com/folder/zrCLh-XH/__online.html​ 


*الشريط الخامس عشر :- أطيب أب البابا كيرلس *
http://www.4shared.com/folder/F5TTHcuO/___.html​ 

*الشريط السادس عشر :- بستان مريوط *
http://www.4shared.com/dir/7711067/8.../_sharing.html​ 


*الشريط السابع عشر :- جوة البراموس *
http://www.4shared.com/folder/hf_y02oT/__online.html​ 


*الشريط الثامن عشر :- جوة المزار *
http://www.4shared.com/folder/3--BgPVr/__online.html​ 


*الشريط التاسع عشر :- دايما ً سهران *
http://www.4shared.com/folder/fDosQkTQ/___online.html​ 


*الشريط العشرون :- دموع البابا - فريق سانت ماريا *
http://www.4shared.com/folder/xIbkVn7B/__-___.html​ 


*الشريط الواحد و العشرون :- مدائح البابا كيرلس *
http://www.4shared.com/folder/zT2iU0Ql/___.html​ 



*الشريط الثاني و العشرون:- شفيع الطلبة *
http://www.4shared.com/folder/zQwETmql/___online.html​ 


*الشريط الثالث و العشرون:- جينا نرنم *
http://www.4shared.com/folder/Fx3uIKPg/___online.html​ 


*الشريط الرابع و العشرون :- جينا للبابا *
http://www.4shared.com/folder/hpyOgJHX/___.html​ 


*الشريط الخامس و العشرون :- عشت غريب *
http://www.4shared.com/folder/fz59rwxK/___.html​ 


*الشريط السادس و العشرون :- عازر افندي*
http://www.4shared.com/folder/VDjQXSsm/___online.html​ 


*الشريط السابع و العشرون :- نغمات العجايبي *
http://www.4shared.com/folder/gsLDFv9x/__online.html​ 


*الشريط الثامن و العشرون :- أد ايه البابا طيب *
http://www.4shared.com/folder/CeZKeImH/___.html​ 


*الشريط التاسع و العشرون :- اتنين سواح *
http://www.4shared.com/folder/a19uGGii/__online.html​ 


*الشريط الثلاثون :- القلب الطيب *
http://www.4shared.com/folder/LgINKnnz/__online.html​


----------



## Samir poet (29 نوفمبر 2013)

*اشكرك يا استاذى الغالى تعبتك معايا وياريت يتشغلو من التحميل لان فور شيد مش بعرف احمل منة
*


----------



## oesi no (29 نوفمبر 2013)

ال 30 البوم هيشتغلوا عادى 
اللى حطيتهم الاول لازم يتعملهم داونلود
​


----------



## Samir poet (29 نوفمبر 2013)

*تمام اشكرك يا استاذى معلش تعبك معايا طلب اخر
عاوز ترانيم حزينة اوى بجد
*


----------



## oesi no (29 نوفمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *تمام اشكرك يا استاذى معلش تعبك معايا طلب اخر
> عاوز ترانيم حزينة اوى بجد
> *


ممكن تسمع ترانيم فريق ثيؤطوكوس 
http://www.4shared.com/folder/D7cUNv2z/__online.html
هتعجبك


----------



## mgzgelo (1 ديسمبر 2013)

oesi no قال:


> فى انهى البوم؟



لو سمحتم انا عايز ترنيمة

ليتنى كنت كالمريمات - شريط كورال The Saints 
كنيسة القديسين مارمرقس الرسول و البابا بطرس خاتم الشهداء 

ياريت لو موجودة عند حد يرد عليا

*موجودة فى شريط باب مفتوح

و ده لينك ليها من حفلة للكورال على يوتيوب

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtNrX7jegnk*


----------



## just girl (3 ديسمبر 2013)

سلام ونعمة ...

فى ترنيمات .. بسمعها صباحاً قبل ما ابدء يومى ... واحب اشارك الاخوة سماعها معى 
كيف واين اضعها فالمنتدى .. ؟؟


----------



## mgzgelo (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*هو ماحدش بير فى الموضوع ده ليه مات كده؟؟؟*


----------



## بايبل333 (23 فبراير 2014)

شريط يلا نحى يسوع الملك ............لا اسحق كرمى


----------



## oesi no (13 مارس 2014)

بايبل333 قال:


> شريط يلا نحى يسوع الملك ............لا اسحق كرمى


http://audio.arabicbible.com/album.php?id=259#.UyGhOM7DDrQ


----------



## grges monir (13 مارس 2014)

oesi no قال:


> http://audio.arabicbible.com/album.php?id=259#.UyGhOM7DDrQ


ازيك جورج
وحشنا ياراجل
فاكرنى ولا نسيت هههههههه


----------



## oesi no (16 مارس 2014)

grges monir قال:


> ازيك جورج
> وحشنا ياراجل
> فاكرنى ولا نسيت هههههههه


:t33:
معرفكش ومش فاكر اسم الطلب بتاعك
المفروض تفكرنى كل ما تشوفنى 
ههههههههههه :spor22:


----------



## grges monir (16 مارس 2014)

oesi no قال:


> :t33:
> معرفكش ومش فاكر اسم الطلب بتاعك
> المفروض تفكرنى كل ما تشوفنى
> ههههههههههه :spor22:


هههههههههه كدة يعنى
تبعينى كدة مع انك المفروض مشرف يعنى خادم هنا هههههههه
منا مش راضى افكرك كل شوية عشان مش تخننق هههههه
بس يالا اخنقك بقى
الاسم اوبريت عذارء على مر الاجيال


----------



## sylvy (23 مارس 2014)

كنت عايزة ترنيمة انت قلت تعالوا يا جميع المتعبين لمجدى لطيف اللى بتيجى على قناة اغابى بس ياريت تكون ام بى ثرى وشكرا


----------



## oesi no (23 مارس 2014)

sylvy قال:


> كنت عايزة ترنيمة انت قلت تعالوا يا جميع المتعبين لمجدى لطيف اللى بتيجى على قناة اغابى بس ياريت تكون ام بى ثرى وشكرا


 انت قولت تعالوا 
​


----------



## بايبل333 (2 أبريل 2014)

عايز ترانيم فادية بزى ميديا فير كلها *وتكون تعمل *
وياريت زياد شحاتة 
ومعاهم ماهر فايز بالمرة وشكراً بس المهم فادية


----------



## oesi no (2 أبريل 2014)

بايبل333 قال:


> عايز ترانيم فادية بزى ميديا فير كلها *وتكون تعمل *
> وياريت زياد شحاتة
> ومعاهم ماهر فايز بالمرة وشكراً بس المهم فادية


لما ارجع البيت بأذن ربنا هحطلك كل اللينكات على ميديا فاير 
سلى نفسك بدول 
حررنى يسوع 

مع دقة المسمار 

تصفو حياتى 

اشتياق القلب 

هل تذوقت سلاما


----------



## grges monir (2 أبريل 2014)

oesi no قال:


> لما ارجع البيت بأذن ربنا هحطلك كل اللينكات على ميديا فاير
> سلى نفسك بدول
> حررنى يسوع
> 
> ...


انا قاعد ساكت اهوووووووو
صبرنى يارب ههههه


----------



## بايبل333 (3 أبريل 2014)

شكراً يا معلم عيسوى عارف اسمك داة بيفكرنى اخوى شنودة بص هو مش عصبى هو كدة طول بعرض بشكل زى القمر بصراحة يتعشق لكن فى العصبية بجرى منة عصبية اخوى مش سهلة فبطلق علية  *أيشونو *


على العموم عندى كذا شريط منها هما 
حبى اليك 
جراح المسيح 
راجعين 
جررنى يسوع 
اشتياق القلب 
هل تذوفت سلام 
فادية وما هر 4
فلبك ينبض حناناً 
على اللى فوق يقبى الباقى مش موجود 
ومعلش على الرغى الكثير


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (3 أبريل 2014)

*ممكن ترنيمه ياما نفسي*
*لمريم بطرس*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 أبريل 2014)

++ MADOOO ++ قال:


> *ممكن ترنيمه ياما نفسي*
> *لمريم بطرس*



[YOUTUBE]iXrCJgoqut4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## oesi no (4 أبريل 2014)

grges monir قال:


> انا قاعد ساكت اهوووووووو
> صبرنى يارب ههههه


وانا والله قاعد ساكت اهه هههههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (4 أبريل 2014)

بايبل333 قال:


> شكراً يا معلم عيسوى عارف اسمك داة بيفكرنى اخوى شنودة بص هو مش عصبى هو كدة طول بعرض بشكل زى القمر بصراحة يتعشق لكن فى العصبية بجرى منة عصبية اخوى مش سهلة فبطلق علية  *أيشونو *
> 
> 
> على العموم عندى كذا شريط منها هما
> ...


عيسوى مين 
انا مش عيسوى 
وبعدين انا مش عصبي خالص
انا هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااادى جدا 
انت عاوز يعنى المجموعه الجديدة 
رباعيات 

يسوع بالحب اكبر

ترنيمة جديدة 

للعالم جيت 

مسيحى علشانى جيت


----------



## oesi no (4 أبريل 2014)

فاضلك فى زمتى البومين لفاديا 

لذكرك 

فى ايديك حمايتى 

لو فيه البوم شوفته على النت ومش عندك بعد الشويه دول 
قول اسمه وانا اجيبهولك 
ونخش للمرنم اللى بعد كدة زياد شحاته وماهر فايز


----------



## oesi no (4 أبريل 2014)

شرائط ماهر فايز 
شريط يا كنيسه يا متغربه


*
للتحميل اضغط هنـــا*




شريط راجعين للمدينه









*
للتحميل اضغط هنـــا*



*شريط انا لحبيبي وحبيبي لي*





*
للتحميل اضغط هنـــا*





شريط لحن الالحان اسمك يا يسوع 









*للتحميل اضغط هنـــا*



شريط قولو للصديق خير








*للتحميل اضغط هنـــا*



شريط فى القمم يحلى الوجود 














*
للتحميل اضغط هنـــا*



شريط لن انحنى 










*للتحميل اضغط هنـــا*




شريط ابو الانوار







*
للتحميل اضغط هنـــا*



شريط ولا فيه اسم تانى 









*
للتحميل اضغط هنـــا*



شريط هو قال 









*
للتحميل اضغط هنـــا*




*شريط كما فى السماء*




*للتحميل اضغط هنـــا*



شريط سحابة ذكريات





*
للتحميل اضغط هنـــا*



شريط مختارات ج1






*للتحميل اضغط هنـــا*



شريط مختارات ج2






*
للتحميل اضغط هنـــا*



شريط مختارات ج3





*للتحميل اضغط هنـــا*



شريط ما أعرفش ليه









*
للتحميل اضغط هنـــا*



شريط اقولها بفخر









*
للتحميل اضغط هنـــا*



شريط جمرة سماوية






*للتحميل اضغط هنـــا*



شريط السائح المسيحى









*
للتحميل اضغط هنـــا*



شريط سكيب 






*
للتحميل اضغط هنـــا*



شريط استيقظي







*للتحميل اضغط هنـــا*


----------



## sylvy (16 أبريل 2014)

كنت عايزة ترنيمة وانا على الصليب لساتر ميخائيل اللى بتيجى على قناة اغابى وشكرا


----------



## Maroo Magdi (16 أبريل 2014)

كت عايزة الشريط بتاع ترنيمه حكايه الم تقريبا  مش لاقياه فى اى حته خالص


----------



## grges monir (3 يوليو 2014)

هو فييييييييييين
اوبريت عذاراء على مر الاجيال
انت فيييييييين يا اوسى ههههههه


----------



## كليماندوس (29 يوليو 2014)

*دايخ على شريط ( تــائـة فـى غـربـتى )

اول شريط لمطرانيه البلينا كورال داود المرنم *
​


----------



## oesi no (29 يوليو 2014)

كليماندوس قال:


> *دايخ على شريط ( تــائـة فـى غـربـتى )
> 
> اول شريط لمطرانيه البلينا كورال داود المرنم *
> ​


*البوم تائه فى غربة 
للتحميل اضغط هنا 
*​


----------



## oesi no (29 يوليو 2014)

sylvy قال:


> كنت عايزة ترنيمة وانا على الصليب لساتر ميخائيل اللى بتيجى على قناة اغابى وشكرا


وانا على الصليب 
كورال بي ابوسطولوس 
اداء فردى ساتر ميخائيل 
للتحميل 
اضغط هنا 

اسف على التأخير


----------



## كليماندوس (30 يوليو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> *البوم تائه فى غربة
> للتحميل اضغط هنا
> *​


اشكر تعب محبتك وعلى الاهتمام و الرد - و لكن اسمحلى ..
الرابط الموضوع على الميديا فير و بعد تحميله ادى الى ملف مضغوط به رابط لموقع اخر و ليس الشريط المطلوب ..
و تقبل مودتى


----------



## oesi no (30 يوليو 2014)

كليماندوس قال:


> اشكر تعب محبتك وعلى الاهتمام و الرد - و لكن اسمحلى ..
> الرابط الموضوع على الميديا فير و بعد تحميله ادى الى ملف مضغوط به رابط لموقع اخر و ليس الشريط المطلوب ..
> و تقبل مودتى


*ازاى الملف المضغوط مفهوش غير رابط لموقع اخر ومساحة الملف 46 ميجا !!!
جرب تحمله مرة تانيه واتاكد من مساحته 
*​


----------



## كليماندوس (5 أغسطس 2014)

oesi no قال:


> *ازاى الملف المضغوط مفهوش غير رابط لموقع اخر ومساحة الملف 46 ميجا !!!
> جرب تحمله مرة تانيه واتاكد من مساحته
> *​


*تمام ..
 تمت اعادة تنزيلة " بنجاح " و كما ذكرت انت انه 46 ميجا = تمام
و ايضا ( كل التراتيل المقصودا به ) تمام التمام و متشكر جدا على مجهودك " فى البحث و التنقيب " على طلبى ..
و لكنى اقصد و بالتحديد ترتيلة ( انت لم تنصت - يؤديها كورال معا " و كانت على اليوتيوب - و اختفت -  و ليس مؤدى و كورال يردد من خلفه - كما بالشريط اللى بالرابط ) وايضا منتشره على اليوتيوب " حاليا " لكنها جميعها لمؤدى او مؤدية ثم كورال يرد مقاطع التكرار
اكون (( ممنمون جدا ))  لو عثرت عليها " لى " 
و شاكر تعبك و محبتك ..
و ربنا يعوض تعبك خير ليك 
تقبل فائق التقدير و الإحترام*:36_3_21:


----------



## كليماندوس (6 أغسطس 2014)

*oesi no*
*إسمحلى اسجل إمتنانى لتعبك و مجهودك*

 بعد " دوخة كبيرة " من محاولات بحث و تحميلات كثيرة من الميديا فير و الفور شيرد و غيرهم - بحثا عما " الهث عليه " 

تبينلى ان ( ما ذكرته بطلبى - قمت بتلبيته لى ) و لم اكن متاكدا من ذلك لكنى و بعد تكريس جهدى على ما ابحث عنه - تبينلى ان ما طلبته انا - انتا لبيته " بالتمام "- *فا 1000 شكر لك ..*
و اخيرا و بعد ( دوخه بين جوجل و اليوتيوب ) و سمع كم من التراتيل - عل و عسى .. فلقد وجدت ما ابحث عنه - و هو 

[YOUTUBE]-XwcCQDd06I[/YOUTUBE]  
​لكن من وضع المقطع " حديثا " اضاف اليه مقاطع للبابا المتنيح ( البابا شنوده ) ربنا ينيح روحه ..
وكما ان الترتيله غير " مكتملة " 
فهل اطمع فيها كامله و على بعضها = دونما " تطعيم " بقراءة البابا شنوده ...

و لك منى ( خالص التقدير و الشكر ) ...


----------



## كليماندوس (9 سبتمبر 2014)

*ما يزال عندى امل ...
و سانتظر ...*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 سبتمبر 2014)

كليماندوس قال:


> *ما يزال عندى امل ...
> و سانتظر ...*


* اتمنى يكون ده طلبك 
أنت لم تنصت للحية

أنت لم تنصت للحية 2
*​


----------



## كليماندوس (29 سبتمبر 2014)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> * اتمنى يكون ده طلبك
> أنت لم تنصت للحية
> 
> أنت لم تنصت للحية 2
> *​


اشكرك على الاهتمام بالمتابعه ...
و بعد النقر على الرابط الاول و الثانى يؤدى بى الى صفحه تقول ( الملف المطلوب غير موجود.
  		/ حاول البحث عن المحتوى المطلوب عن طريق خاصية البحث)
لكم اكون " ممنونا " اذا تمكنت من الحصول على ما  " الهث عنه "
و تقبل فائق تقديرى و احترامى ...


----------



## sylvy (1 نوفمبر 2014)

سلام ونعمة 
كنت عايزة اوبريت سفر صموئيل لشباب الانبا رويس واوبريت عذراء على مر الاجيال ام بى ثرى وشكرا


----------



## oesi no (1 نوفمبر 2014)

sylvy قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> كنت عايزة اوبريت سفر صموئيل لشباب الانبا رويس واوبريت عذراء على مر الاجيال ام بى ثرى وشكرا



 *ترنيمة اوبريت سفر صموئيل   **مفيش اوبريت على موقع الفريق بالاسم ده ولكن فيه ترنيمة بالاسم ده بتتذاع على قناة مارمرقس وهى دى اللى فى الموضوع 

اوبريت العذراء على مر الاجيال غير متوفر على الانترنت  :smi411:
*​


----------



## sylvy (3 نوفمبر 2014)

سلام 
كنت عايزة ترنيمة الشهداء حبوك لكورال القطيع الصغير ام بى ثرى وشكرا


----------



## oesi no (3 نوفمبر 2014)

sylvy قال:


> سلام
> كنت عايزة ترنيمة الشهداء حبوك لكورال القطيع الصغير ام بى ثرى وشكرا


* الشهدا حبوك 
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (3 نوفمبر 2014)

*الف شكر لمجهودك استاذ oesi no*

*ممكن طلب كان فيه مسلسل كارتون على قناة معجزة فيه ترنيمة نهاية المسلسل انجليزية اتذكر بعض كلمات منها*


*Jesus     he's the star*

*والرب يعوض تعب محبتك*

*+++*​


----------



## oesi no (4 نوفمبر 2014)

elamer1000 قال:


> *الف شكر لمجهودك استاذ oesi no*
> 
> *ممكن طلب كان فيه مسلسل كارتون على قناة معجزة فيه ترنيمة نهاية المسلسل انجليزية اتذكر بعض كلمات منها*
> 
> ...


ياريت اسم المسلسل 
متأكد من الجمله دى 
ولا هى 
I knew Jesus before he was a star


----------



## grges monir (4 نوفمبر 2014)

فاكرنى   يا عم اوسى هههههههههههه


----------



## elamer1000 (4 نوفمبر 2014)

oesi no قال:


> ياريت اسم المسلسل
> متأكد من الجمله دى
> ولا هى
> I knew Jesus before he was a star



*انا متأكد من الجملة دى والمسلسل عن حياة السيد المسيح مدبلج عربى بس هى ترنيمة نهاية المسلسل انجليزى*

* Jesus he's the star maran atha*

* الرب يعوض تعب محبتك*

* +++*​


----------



## sylvy (8 نوفمبر 2014)

سلام 
كنت عايزة ترنيمة سفينة هى حياتى ام بى ثرى  للدكتور فيصل فؤاد  وشكرا


----------



## oesi no (8 نوفمبر 2014)

sylvy قال:


> سلام
> كنت عايزة ترنيمة سفينة هى حياتى ام بى ثرى  للدكتور فيصل فؤاد  وشكرا


 *سفينة هى حياتى **
دكتور فيصل فؤاد 
*​


----------



## sesmk (14 نوفمبر 2014)

ممكن اخر ثلاثه شرائط للحياه الافضل تم نزولها من حوالي شهر وبلاش تنساني


----------



## sylvy (15 نوفمبر 2014)

سلام كنت عايزة قصيدة غريبا عشت فى الدنيا لفريق قلب داوود ام بى ثرى وشكر


----------



## كليماندوس (21 نوفمبر 2014)

*سبق و لهثت على ترنيمة " انت لم تنصت " للمتنيح البابا شنودة - ربنا ينيح روحه 
و لقد تعب لأجلى كل من :*
​


oesi no قال:


> *البوم تائه فى غربة**
> للتحميل اضغط هنا *​



*و *
​


+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *اتمنى يكون ده طلبك**
> أنت لم تنصت للحية
> 
> أنت لم تنصت للحية 2*​



*:36_3_21:** كل الشكر و التقدير لهما على تعبهما و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتهم و جهدهم الصادق *:36_3_21:
 - - - - 
*و بعد دوخة " ثانية و جهد حثيث فى البحث " المتلهف و المتأنى - فلقد (( وجدتها اخيرا + مكتملة ))*

*و ها هى إذا ارادها احــــــد*
[YOUTUBE]Z49L_tQiRqU[/YOUTUBE]


​


----------



## مينا آفا برسوم (26 ديسمبر 2014)

ربنا يعوض تعبكم خير
كان ليا طلب إن أمكن
محتاجالتسبحة تعليمية للمعلم جاد ومش قادر اوصل لها وكل الروابط علي المنتديات والمواقع مش شغالة
وشاكر محبة جميع القائمين علي هذا الموضوع وعلي المنتدي كله


----------



## sylvy (31 مارس 2015)

سلام
كنت عايزة ترنيمه انت الحماية لساتر ميخائيل اللى بتيجى على قناة اغابى ام بى ثرى وشكرا


----------



## sylvy (31 مارس 2015)

سلام
كنت عايزة ترنيمه انت الحماية لساتر ميخائيل اللى بتيجى على قناة اغابى ام بى ثرى وشكرا


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (5 أبريل 2015)

لو سمحتم عايزه ترنيمة يوسف الرامي تعال بدون موسيقى mp3


----------



## oesi no (5 أبريل 2015)

Nermeen Magdy قال:


> لو سمحتم عايزه ترنيمة يوسف الرامي تعال بدون موسيقى mp3



يوسف الرامى


----------



## oesi no (5 أبريل 2015)

sylvy قال:


> سلام
> كنت عايزة ترنيمه انت الحماية لساتر ميخائيل اللى بتيجى على قناة اغابى ام بى ثرى وشكرا


 انت الحماية هناء وساتر


----------



## Maroo Magdi (5 أبريل 2015)

انا كنت نزلت الطلب ده قبل كده بس الترانيم راحت من عندى وعماله ادور مش لاقيه الشريط بتاع حكايه الم عن صلب المسيح ياريت الليى يعرف يجبهولى لاني دورت كتير بيطلعلى ترانيم تانيه خالص

هيا حته منه بتقول كتب القلم حكايه الم..خطوط القلم تحكي الالام عاشها الحبيب فوق الصليب

اكون شاكره جدا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 أبريل 2015)

Maroo Magdi قال:


> انا كنت نزلت الطلب ده قبل كده بس الترانيم راحت من عندى وعماله ادور مش لاقيه الشريط بتاع حكايه الم عن صلب المسيح ياريت الليى يعرف يجبهولى لاني دورت كتير بيطلعلى ترانيم تانيه خالص
> 
> هيا حته منه بتقول كتب القلم حكايه الم..خطوط القلم تحكي الالام عاشها الحبيب فوق الصليب
> 
> اكون شاكره جدا



*إتفضلي 
شريط كفاية ألم
*​


----------



## Maroo Magdi (26 أبريل 2015)

شكرا كتير علي الترانيم


----------



## artamisss (10 يوليو 2015)

ياشباب انا كنت بدور على ترنيمة لفريق الرجاء من البوم  بكثرة رحمتك  اسم الترنيمة  انت الالف انت
 والياء   ومش عارفه الاقيها خالص ممكن جد يساعدنى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 يوليو 2015)

artamisss قال:


> ياشباب انا كنت بدور على ترنيمة لفريق الرجاء من البوم  بكثرة رحمتك  اسم الترنيمة  انت الالف انت
> والياء   ومش عارفه الاقيها خالص ممكن جد يساعدنى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


[YOUTUBE]9NFiOjoQdKw[/YOUTUBE]

اتمنى تكون هي دي 
لو هي بلغني أرفعهالك mp3 ​


----------



## grges monir (13 يوليو 2015)

الهم اجعلة خير
هو القسم ددة لسة شغال هههههه


----------



## oesi no (13 يوليو 2015)

انت عاوز حاجة يا ابو جريس


----------



## grges monir (13 يوليو 2015)

oesi no قال:


> انت عاوز حاجة يا ابو جريس


:wub:
انت بتسئل يا كبيرررررررر
من عارف هههه


----------



## عزيز شنودة (7 سبتمبر 2015)

ارجوك انا محتاج شريط المرنم الرئع فرج عزيز لما أشكيله وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## عزيز شنودة (7 سبتمبر 2015)

ارجوك انا محتااج الشريط جدا حتى لو تعرف مكاان الشريط اجى اشتريه من اي حتة ضرورى جدا


----------



## sylvy (10 أكتوبر 2015)

سلام 
كنت عايزة ترنيمة مانح العطايا اللى بتيجى على مى سات ام بى ثرى وشكرا


----------



## joeseph.jesus (21 أكتوبر 2015)

sylvy قال:


> سلام
> كنت عايزة ترنيمة مانح العطايا اللى بتيجى على مى سات ام بى ثرى وشكرا


سلام اختي 
هل هي دي الترنيمة اللي عاوزاها ؟

[YOUTUBE]ovbqCOJmz7E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sylvy (20 نوفمبر 2015)

سلام 
ايوة هى دى ترنيمة مانح العطايا اللى انا عايزاها بس ياريت لو ام بى ثرى وشكرا


----------



## oesi no (21 نوفمبر 2015)

sylvy قال:


> سلام
> ايوة هى دى ترنيمة مانح العطايا اللى انا عايزاها بس ياريت لو ام بى ثرى وشكرا



 مانح العطايا


----------



## emadasaad (5 مارس 2016)

*طلب 3 شرائط للحياة الافضل*

لو سمحتو انا محتاج الشرائط دي للحياة الافضل : 
1- يسوع هو السكة 
2- منه وإليه 
3- احتفال اليوبيل الفضي


----------



## shamaoun (3 يونيو 2016)

عايز ترنيمة فاكر منها جزء بيقول
يسوع .. مخلصي الحبيب .. اغنيتي الجديدة


----------



## sylvy (12 أبريل 2017)

سلام ونعمة 
كنت عايزة ترنيمة تحت الصليب لكورال بى ابوسطولوس ام بى اثرى اللى بتيجى على قناة اغابى وشكرا


----------



## sylvy (12 أبريل 2017)

سلام ونعمة 
كنت عايزة ترنيمة تحت الصليب لكورال بى ابوسطولوس ام بى اثرى اللى بتيجى على قناة اغابى وشكرا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 أبريل 2017)

sylvy قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> كنت عايزة ترنيمة تحت الصليب لكورال بى ابوسطولوس ام بى اثرى اللى بتيجى على قناة اغابى وشكرا



*تحت الصليب*​


----------



## sylvy (22 يوليو 2017)

سلام ونعمة كنت عايزة قصيدة غريبا عشت فى الدنيا لكورال سى تى فى ام بى ثرى وشكرا


----------



## sylvy (11 أغسطس 2017)

كنت عاوزة ترنيمة بتيجى على قناة اغابى بمناسبة صوم العذراء  اسمها ام النور ساكنة فى قلبى ام النور دايما جنبى ام النور معايا تملى وشكرا


----------



## mose (22 أغسطس 2017)

فى مديح للبابا ديسقورس ام لا لانه قديس عظيم و ملهوش مديح مسموع و مرئى مثل باقى القديسين على اليوتيوب؟


----------



## minagamal88 (14 ديسمبر 2017)

*ترنيمة يا عذراء يا أسم حلو*



sylvy قال:


> كنت عاوزة ترنيمة بتيجى على قناة اغابى بمناسبة صوم العذراء  اسمها ام النور ساكنة فى قلبى ام النور دايما جنبى ام النور معايا تملى وشكرا



الترنيمه اللى حضرتك عاوزاها اهى:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEJLqV00WDE


----------



## minagamal88 (14 ديسمبر 2017)

minagamal88 قال:


> الترنيمه اللى حضرتك عاوزاها اهى:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEJLqV00WDE



[YOUTUBE]gEJLqV00WDE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ماريانا هاني (15 أكتوبر 2018)

من فضلكم عايزة ترانيم فريق قلب دادو MP3 ارجو إرسالها لي خاص لتحميلها علي الفون


----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2018)

*البوم ترانيم فريق قلب داود


**01  انا  قلبى  لسه  صغنون.mp3*

*02  فى  نهاية  الحكاية.mp3*

*03-أنت  مختلف.MP3*

*04-I will enter his gate.MP3*

*05-نونو.MP3*

*06-نوح.MP3*

*07-وسط  طريقك.MP3*

*08-يا  مريم يا  أم  الله.MP3*

*09  يسوع  قال لى  أنا  حارسك.mp3*

*10  يسوع زى  السكر.mp3*
​


----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2018)

اتمنئ تعجبك هذه الترانيم​


----------



## yoyoman (20 ديسمبر 2018)

لو سمحتم فيه ترنيمة لفريق قلب داود هى قديمة شوية اسمها لا تبكى يا سيد الاكوان كنت طلبتها هنا من كذا سنة و للأسف محدش عرف يجيبها ولا انا كمان  ياريت حد يقدر يجيبهالى


----------



## sylvy (20 مارس 2019)

سلام ونعمة 
كنت عاوزة ترنيمة كنيسة باسمك لكورال داوود المرنم بمطرانية البلينا بتيجى على قناة اغابى وشكرا


----------



## oesi no (29 مارس 2019)

sylvy قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> كنت عاوزة ترنيمة كنيسة باسمك لكورال داوود المرنم بمطرانية البلينا بتيجى على قناة اغابى وشكرا


* كنيسة بأسمك
*​


----------



## grges monir (31 مارس 2019)

ياة اخيرا ظهرت
كغارة


----------



## ماريانا هاني (7 مايو 2019)

*طلبات ترانبم*

ممكن البوم هايدي منتصر اللي فيه ترنيمة مابتنسنيش بس يكون MP3 علشان احمله علي الفون ولو امكن البوماتها كلها


----------



## اشرف موريس رزق (22 يوليو 2019)

سلام ونعمة لاعضاء المنتدي كن محتاج ترانيم مكتوبة ورد مقسمة حروف هي موجودة علي المنتدي لكن اللينك مش بيحمل


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 يوليو 2019)

يعنى ايه مكتوبه "ورد" مقسمه حروف!
تقصد الترنيمه نفسها كلامها مكتوب و لا تقصد ايه ؟


----------



## اشرف موريس رزق (23 يوليو 2019)

سلام ونعمة انا كنت عايز موسوعة كلمات الترانيم ( 1130 ترنيمة مكتوبة وورد ) - منتديات ...
www.arabchurch.com › منتديات الكنيسة › منتدى الصوتيات و المرئيات › الترانيم
18‏/12‏/2009 - الملف دة فية 1130 ترنيمة مكتوبة على الوورد يعنى ممكن نستخدم خاصية البحث فيهم والفائدة منه اننا مثلا ممكن ندور على اى ترنيمة بسموسوعة كلمات الترانيم ( 1130 ترنيمة مكتوبة وورد ) - منتديات ...
www.arabchurch.com › منتديات الكنيسة › منتدى الصوتيات و المرئيات › الترانيم


----------



## اشرف موريس رزق (26 يوليو 2019)

سلام ونعمة 

انا عايز ترانيم مكتوبة ورد


----------



## samehsameer (24 أغسطس 2022)

سلام ونعمة​كنت بدور علي شريط ترانيم اسمه *(( دم بيروي ))* تابع لدير الامير تادرس الشاطبي حارة الروم وأنتج خلال فترة رئاسة أمنا مارثا في التسعينات واللي بيرنم بنات فقط تقريباً راهبات أو مكرسات مش متاكد .
- من ضمن الترانيم اللي في الشريط  3 ترانيم فاكرهم هما : -

*1 - دم الشهدا الغالي بيروي الالمات وإحنا النهاردة هنحكيلكم العذبات .*
*2 - مارجرجس يا ماجرجس صلواتكم يا مارجرجس .*
*3 - مديح أبونوفير السائح ( أرتل بالمزمار واسبح بالقيثار ) .*

*ياريت اللي عنده الشريط أو يقدر يسأل أصدقائه ومعارفه او يدور عليه في المكتبات يعرفني وميبخلش علينا أو ينزله هنا في المنتدي ولو علي شريط كاسيت برضوا يعرفني وانا هتواصل معاه وهاخده منه وأحوله لـ CD  .*
*الشريط جميل جداً ويستحق البحث والتعب في إيجاده*
*مع خالص الشكر*​


----------



## كلدانية (25 أغسطس 2022)

*اهلا بك اخي 
بحثت عن طلبك بس مع الاسف لم اوفق في ايجاد هذه الترنيمة اطلب من الاعضاء لو عندهم هذه الترنيمة ان يضعوها هنا في المنتدى *


----------

